#ubuntu-it 2011-09-19
<Fuerte> t
<Fuerte> t
<Fuerte> t
<FloodBotIt1> Fuerte: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<pitzalone> come posso settare bene il monitor o mi da 600 x 800 a icone enormi oppure lo schermo non riempe il monitor
<glpiana> ola
<glpiana> pitzalone, che scheda video hai?
<pitzalone> glpiana: dove lo trovo?
<glpiana> pitzalone, in un terminale scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga
<pitzalone> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/692822/
<glpiana> pitzalone, usi i driver proprietari?
<pitzalone> glpiana: sono andato su driver aggiuntivi e ho messo quello raccomandato
<glpiana> pitzalone, ok, poi dopo il riavvio hai usato nvidia-settings per impostare la risoluzione?
<pitzalone> glpiana: no, l'ho disattivato perchè pensavo fosse quello che midava il desktop tutto pieno di effetti e poi mi sono dimenticato di riattivarlo. riattivo?
<glpiana> pitzalone, cosa vuoi riattivare?
<pitzalone> glpiana: nviadia setting.... lo avevo tolto dalle applicazioni di avvio
<glpiana> pitzalone, ma non devi avviarlo all'apertura del pc. devi avviarlo per regolare la risoluzione
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<pitzalone> glpiana: cosa devo fare quindi?
<glpiana> pitzalone, apri nvidia-settings e imposta la risoluzione. avvialo da terminale preceduto da gksu
<pitzalone> glpiana: grandioso... fatto! ho sempre usato portatili! non sapevo di questo!
<glpiana> pitzalone, ora digli di salvarti l'xorg.conf
<pitzalone> glpiana: mi dai una mano ad installare una stampante?
<glpiana> pitzalone, dopodichè riavvia per vedere se le modifiche rimangono
<pitzalone> glpiana: cioè?
<glpiana> pitzalone, sempre su nvidia-settings, c'è un tasto pe rsalvare la configurazione
<pitzalone> glpiana: riavvio e vedo... mi aspetti che mi dai una mano per la stampante?
<glpiana> pitzalone, vai tranquillo . se nonci sono io ci sono altri
<Odo> Giorno
<pitzalone> glpiana: non lop salva
<glpiana> pitzalone, avevi aperto nvidia-settings con gksu come ti avevo detto?
<lev_> ehi ragazzi sapreste dirmi dopo aver creato l'avvio da usb come facci oa rendere eseguibile il tutto
<lev_> ???
<massimo18> lev_: spiegati meglio
<lev_> tramite il creatore dischi avvio ho creato un file eseguibile sulla pennetta usb perchè devo installare il sistema operativo su un computer che non ha il lettore dvd ma una volta che ho inserito la pennetta l'installazione non parte... mi sono spiegato meglio massimo18???
<massimo18> !usb | lev_
<ubottu-it> lev_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<ubot-it> lev_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<massimo18> lev_: devi fare come dice la guida
<lev_> controllo
<enzotib> lev_, devi impostare il bios del computer per avviare da usb
<nicotano> buongiorno
<lev_> ma se il computer è vecchio c'è la probabilità che l'avvio da dispositivo rimuovibile non venga contemplato tra le opzioni?
<enzotib> lev_, se ha l'usb, allora dovrebbe poter avviare da usb
<lev_> enzotib il bios in questione ce l'ho qui presente davanti i miei occhi
<nicotano> se il bios è di  parecchi anni fa potrebbe non avere il boot da usb
<lev_> nicotano credo tu abbia roagione
<nicotano> lev_, avevo una macchina amd del 2000 niente boot da usb
<dodino> buongiorno
<vitto> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html a volte va anche da usb
<enzotib> vitto, se magari scrivi anche il nick dell'interessato, capisce che ce l'hai con lui
<vitto> ok
<vitto> nicotano
<nicotano> ?
<vitto> ho un fujitsu siemens amilo che non ha il boot da usb ho provato con Plop Boot Manager v5.0 e siriesce ad avviare anche da usb
<nicotano> vitto, ok
<nicotano> vitto, forse interessa a lev_
<vitto> si mi sono sbagliato
<nicotano> :)
<lev_> dimmi ivtto
<vitto> ho un vecchio portatile senza boot da usb ho risolto con Plop Boot Manager v5.0
<lev_> che sarebbe scusa vitto
<vitto> premetto che ho grub 2
<vitto> avvio ubuntu
<lev_> vitto come faccio a vedere che versoione di grub ho installato?
<vitto> non sono troppo tecnico
<vitto> ma ultimamente ubuntu ha grub2
<lev_> ok vitto
<vitto> vedi un po' http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<vitto> dice: USB boot without BIOS support (UHCI, OHCI and EHCI)
<lev_> vitto sto ovviando altrimenti, ragazzi ho montato l'immagine del file iso sul computer in questione è possibile avviare l'installazione della nuova release di ubuntu da terminale a questo punto???
<pitzalone> glpiana: ci sei?
<vitto> lev_ forse si ma io non saprei
<lev_> grazie lo stesso vitto, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<vitto> ma se hai montato il file iso hai gia un sistema linux
<vitto> ?
<lev_> esatto
<lev_> solo che devo passare all'ultima release
<vitto> e hai grub?
<lev_> il fatto è che il sistema è vecchiotto e non ci sono più aggiornamenti per questa versione
<lev_> quindi sono costretto a passare alla nuova release
<lev_> si
<lev_> grub sarebbe il programma che permette di selezionare il sistema operativo alla partenza del computer
<lev_> o mi sbaglio
<vitto> esatto
<vitto> io ho versione 2
<vitto> tu forse hai la vecchia
<vitto> il faile di configurazione della vecchia è menu.lst
<vitto> quello della nuova è grub.cfg
<vitto> vedi cosa c'è in /boot/grub
<lev_> aspe'
<lev_> vitto non vedo nessun fil grub.cfg nella cartella boot/grub
<vitto> allora c'è menu.lst?
<lev_> yes vitto
<vitto> ok
<lev_> ecco cosa c'è scritto in quel file htt://paste.ubuntu.it/692877
<vitto> non riesco ad aprire il link
<vitto> premettendo che ho grub2
<lev_> http://paste.ubuntu.it/692877
<OverMe> è .com
<lev_> ecco :(
<vitto> lev_ io comunmque ho seguito questa guida: http://www.ilbloggatore.com/a1/2009/06/11/plop-boot-manager-boot-da-usb-per-vecchi-computer/
<lev_> ma purtroppo io non posseggo il lettore cd
<vitto> ok
<vitto> lev_ mi sembra di ricordare che io ho copiato un file plpbt.bin in/
<lev_> in ????
<vitto> mi è partito invio
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<vitto> lev_ mi sembra di ricordare che io ho copiato un file plpbt.bin in /boot poi ho aggiunto al menu di grug questa riga: menuentry "plpbt.bin" {
<vitto> 	linux16 /boot/plpbt.bin ma io ho grub2 non so con il vecchio grub funziona
<vitto> lev_ ho trovato questo + o -  quello che ho fatto io parlano anche di grug 1 e come fare
<vitto> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=399643.msg3111242
<glpiana> pitzalone, eccomi
<BlueT-Problem> ciao ragazzi
<BlueT-Problem> ho un problema con la configurazione del servizio bluetooth per il mio laptop, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> !bluetooth | BlueT-Problem hai già seguito questa guida?
<ubot-it> BlueT-Problem hai già seguito questa guida?: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<ubottu-it> BlueT-Problem hai già seguito questa guida?: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<BlueT-Problem> mmm no. leggo subito :)
<BlueT-Problem> grazie mille
<pitzalone> glpiana: non lo memorizza... ti ricordi il problema del monitor?
<glpiana> pitzalone, ti ho chieto prima, e non mi hai risposto, se hai usato il comando preceduto da gksu
<glpiana> *chiesto
<pitzalone> glpiana: no, ma ho messo la password
<glpiana> pitzalone, avvia nvidia settings da terminale con:   gksu nvidia-settings
<glpiana> pitzalone, poi imposti la risoluzione e salvi xorg.conf
<pitzalone> glpiana: provo a riavviare ora?
<glpiana> pitzalone, riavvia o chiusi semplicemente la sessione
<glpiana> *chiudi
<BlueT-Problem> non riesco a seguire la guida perchè mi dà un problema fin dai primi passi
<BlueT-Problem> una volta fatto hcitool dev
<glpiana> BlueT-Problem, hai installato tutti i pacchetti elencati?
<BlueT-Problem> dovrebbe apparire devices: hci0    55:44:33:22:11:00
<BlueT-Problem> si i pacchetti li ho installati
<glpiana> riavviato?
<BlueT-Problem> nel terminale mi appare solamente la scritta Devices:
<BlueT-Problem> no non ho riavviato
<glpiana> riavvia e poi vediamo
<BetaBrain> buon giorno a tutti
<pitzalone> glpiana: niente1
<glpiana> pitzalone, apri un terminale e scrivi: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> !paste | pitzalone
<ubot-it> pitzalone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pitzalone> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/692913/
<glpiana> pitzalone, adesso scrivi: xrandr                  e metti su pastebin
<pitzalone> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/692916/
<crazyduck> ciao  ho appena installato il simpatico tema mac4lin ma mi mancano delle cose nel global menu  mi potete aiutare ho gia scaricato il global menu  ma non parte
<Mistya> ave
<SaaMmY> AVE
<crazyduck> glpiana: ciao te ne hai una idea di come si attiva il global menu
<SaaMmY> crazyduck è un problema di chirurgia estetica... questo è sembra un pronto soccorso invece a volte... potresti joinare #ubuntu-it-chat
<SaaMmY> non necessariamente ma sembra più appropriato
<thebestneo> xiaoy: ciao
<xiaoy> thebestneo, o/
<pitzalone> glpiana: hai visto l'ultimaùo pastebin?
<guest42> ciao a tutti, ho un piccolo problema con il gestore wireless di ubuntu 11.04
<thebestneo> xiaoy: scusa se rompo, ieri mi hai dato una mano con multiboot, ti ricordi?
<guest42> ogni 2-3 minuti si disconnette e si riconnette da solo e ciò è molto fastidioso. qualcuno ha voglia di aiutarmi?
<guest42> il pc è un samsung N150 plus
<crazyduck> SaaMmY:  sarebbe di chirugia ma in realta è un casino perchè il tutorial che esplica questa cosa nn va bene!!
<xiaoy> thebestneo, dimmi
<guest42> nessun suggerimento?
<Brutus-> guest42, posso consigliarti di dare un'occhiata a questo forum creato apposta per i samsung.http://www.voria.org/forum/
<Brutus-> guest42, hanno creato tutta una serie di tool per il tuo (e mio) genere di netbook
<guest42> Brutus-: ok, guardo subito, grazie! ma comunque ti anticipo che è un problema che avevo anche sul mio olivetti s1500, quindi difficilmente è un problema correlato al tipo di pc
<guest42> come l'ho risolto sul mio? brutale disinstallazione di ubuntu
<glpiana> pitzalone, visto ora. a questo punto riavvia, entra, non cambiare risoluzione e vieni qui
<glpiana> crazyduck, globalmenu non è un applet del pannello di gnome?
<crazyduck> glpiana: in realtà si  ma cè tuttauna procedura da synaptic da fare che è un pò un delirio comunque adesso sto riprovando questo  tutorial..http://freetimesblog.altervista.org/blog/ubuntu-come-mac-mac4lin-e-oltre/
<glpiana> crazyduck, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<crazyduck> glpiana: maverick
<glpiana> ah ecco
<crazyduck> glpiana: perchè
<glpiana> crazyduck, perchè da natty è presente nei repository ufficiali
<crazyduck> glpiana: non ti seguo scusa
<pitzalone> glpiana: ok! un attimo!
<glpiana> crazyduck, se avessi una versione più recente di ubuntu non dovresti andare a recuperare pacchetti in giro
<crazyduck> glpiana: scusa ma come faccio a trovare realmente la mia versione cè un comando
<glpiana> crazyduck, lsb_release -a
<crazyduck> glpiana: in realtà credevo di avere la maverick ma ho una natty 10.04
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> crazyduck, o hai natty o hai 10.04
<crazyduck> glpiana: 11.04
<glpiana> ecco, allora globalmenu già ce l'hai
<crazyduck> glpiana: \si ma non con una veste grafica da mac
<pitzalone> rieccomi
<pitzalone> glpiana: rieccomi
<glpiana> pitzalone, xrandr su pastebin
<crazyduck> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/692942/
<glpiana> crazyduck, hai dei repository misti davvero incasinati. inoltre qui non c'è supporto per software proveniente da repository esterni
<crazyduck> glpiana: quindi
<glpiana> crazyduck, quindi nulla. chiudiamo l'off topic :)
<crazyduck> glpiana: bene
<pitzalone> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/692944/
<glpiana> pitzalone, quanti monitor hai attaccati al pc?
<pitzalone> glpiana: 1... ieri ne avevo un altro attacato, un samsung
<pitzalone> glpiana: ma ora no
<glpiana> pitzalone, edita xorg.conf con gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    e modifica commentando le righe come qui: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/692951/
<guest42> uff, sul forum di voria non ho trovato nulla di utile
<pitzalone> glpiana:  ora cosa faccio?
<guest42> qualcuno avrebbe voglia di darmi una mano con la connessione wireless di ubuntu 11.04 su un samsung n150?
<glpiana> pitzalone, hai modificato? salva il file e riavvia.
<guest42> il segnale cade e si riconnette da solo
<pitzalone> glpiana: provo
<glpiana> guest42, quando cade e si riconnette in un terminale scrivi: dmesg | tail che vediamo che fa
<guest42> fatto, ma ora come lo posto qui?
<glpiana> !paste | guest42
<ubot-it> guest42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest42> si, non intendevo quello. non sto chattando dal pc che mi da problemi proprio perchè non posso a causa di quel problema
<guest42> sto chattando da un altro pc
<glpiana> guest42, copia in un file, metti su chiavetta usb e porta sul pc dal quale sei
<glpiana> un po' fantasia, su :)
<guest42> già, non ci avevo pensato XD
<guest42> allora solo un secondo
<pitzalone_> glpiana: niente
<glpiana> pitzalone_, proviamo un'altra modifica. dammi un minuto
<guest42> http://pastebin.com/XT0huvKp ce l'ho fatta XD
<glpiana> pitzalone_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/692955/
<glpiana> guest42, che protezione usa il tuo router?
<guest42> WPA-psk 256 bit
<guest42> la solita protezione degli schifouter Alice
<pitzalone_> glpiana: fatto... riavvio, se non funziona... a un altro giorno che vado! devo andare in campagna dagli asini e pulire la cuccia dei cani e pranzare!
<glpiana> guest42, se puoi levarla, levala e prova a vedere se il problema rimane
<guest42> ok, ma ti anticipo subito che non posso usarla come soluzione definitiva. spero che sia solo un modo per vedere se c'è qualcosa che non va nella cifratura della rete
<guest42> fatto
<guest42> ora non si connette e basta
<guest42> ovviamente non mi chiede la password mille volte come ogni tanto faceva
<guest42> ora me la chiede O_O
<glpiana> guest42, ti chiede una password che no è impostata? lol
<guest42> XD
<guest42> ok, aveva in elenco la connessione con la WPA, ora è connesso
<guest42> ehm, e a questo punto?
<glpiana> guest42, vedi se resta connesso. più tardi se ne riparla
<guest42> lo so che mi stai aiutando e te ne sono grato, ma non posso lasciare la rete aperta per più di 5 minuti. e se poi non succede nulla? vuol dire che la devo tenere così?
<glpiana> guest42, allora, la prova che stai facendo sevre a capire se è il driver che è ciucco o se è la protezione che gli rompe i cabasisi
<massimo18> :)
<glpiana> guest42, e se anche tieni la connessione aperta più di 5 minuti non penso che caschi il mondo
<guest42> sisi, immaginavo non fosse la soluzione ma solo un modo per arrivare alla "diagnosi"
<guest42> e poi credimi, la mia WPA è la chiave di volta di mezzo Piemonte, tolta quella qui crolla tutto
<guest42> XD
<guest42> scherzo, ma meno la tengo aperta e meglio è
<massimo18> !chat | guest42
<ubot-it> guest42: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<guest42> comunque per ora non è ancora caduta la linea
<glpiana> guest42, ok. in un terminale scrivi: lspci | grep -i network
<glpiana> dimmi che riga esce
<guest42> http://pastebin.com/sRCj5sQ7
<glpiana> guest42, sche drive usi? wl o b43?
<guest42> uhm
<guest42> eh?
<glpiana> lol
<guest42> XD
<glpiana> guest42, scrivi: lsmod | grep b43
<guest42> nessu output
<glpiana> guest42, lsmod | grep wl
<guest42> devo farti il paste o ti basta sapere che ci sono lettere e numeri?
<glpiana> mi interessa solo che elenchi qualcosa.
<guest42> si, lo fa
<glpiana> guest42, vai sul gestore dei driver proprietari e attiva il b43
<guest42> se per B43 intendi il driver broadcom STA senza fili allora è già in uso
<glpiana> guest42, no, l'altro
<guest42> nella finestra dei driver aggiuntivi c'è solo quello
<glpiana> guest42, mmm...... che kernel sta usando? usa uname -a per saperlo
<guest42> in effetti quando ho effettuato l'upgrade dalla 10.10 mi ha detto che avrebbe disattivato i driver proprietari. finita l'installazione sono andato a riattivarli ma l'unico driver proprietario era già attivo
<guest42> ora vedo
<guest42> 2.6.38-11-generic
<guest42> per sistemi i386
<glpiana> su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<guest42> 11.04
<glpiana> bah senti proviamo una cosa: scrivi: sudo rmmod wl
<guest42> con la 10.10 non avevo questo problema
<glpiana> poi scirvi: sudo modprobe b43
<glpiana> dopodichè scrivi: dmesg | tail        e lo metti su pastebin
<guest42> http://pastebin.com/V4gmug01
<glpiana> guest42, scrivi: lsmod | grep b43
<guest42> eccomi, scusa
<guest42> http://pastebin.com/6LGiC3mn
<glpiana> guest42, ok, ora rimetti la protezione al wifi, e vedi se ora regge
<guest42> ok, proviamo
<cristian_c> salve
<cristian_c> mi servirebbe aiuto per quanto riguarda ginn e il moultitouch
<cristian_c> *multitouch
<cristian_c> La pagina del wiki internazionale da cui ho tratto spunto è questa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Ginn
<cristian_c> Ho trovato il file associato alle porzioni di codice, relative al paragrafo della guida in questione precedentemente menzionato, che si chiama wishes.xml e si trova in /etc/ginn. Quando viene aperto il file in questione, esso ha al suo interno il seguente contenuto:
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/692987/
<cristian_c> Per quanto riguarda invece le porzioni di codice menzionate nella guida, la prima:
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/692988/
<cristian_c> è già presente nel file, mentre la seconda:
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/692990/
<cristian_c> non la trovo. A questo punto come faccio ad abilitare tutti i gesture tipici del touchpad in questione?
<guest42> glpiana: per ora parrebbe reggere la linea. aspetto ancora un po'
<glpiana> guest42, beh, attendi quanto meno il tempo in cui di per certo il problema si verifcia. se il tutto funziona, vai nel gesotre e disabilita gli sta
<glpiana> guest42, poi riavvia e vedi se ti carca i b43 in automatico
<glpiana> cristian_c, come non la trovi? non son le righe da 38 a 42?
<nicotano> salve
<guest42> glpiana: ok, allora per ora grazie mille e se dovesse ripresentarsi il rpoblema faccio come dici tu, e comunque torno qui :P
<guest42> grazie mille, ciao!
<cristian_c> glpiana, ok, ma nel file wishes.xml c'è:     <wish gesture="Pinch" fingers="4">
<cristian_c> glpiana, mentre nella porzione del wiki c'è:       <wish gesture="Pinch" fingers="3">
<glpiana> cristian_c, vero
<glpiana> cristian_c, il problema è che qualche funzione non va? prova entrambe le soluzioni
<cristian_c> glpiana, per il resto hai ragione, sembrano uguali
<cristian_c> glpiana, If you want to just use the standard GNOME Desktop while also getting support for system gestures, you can use Ginn to assign gestures in the global section to Compiz Shortcuts.
<cristian_c> glpiana, comunque proverò la seconda modifica, perché il resto c'è già, anche se non so come testare le varie funzioni
<cristian_c> e per capire se c'è qualche problema a livello di sistema
<cristian_c> cioè non so come attivare queste funzioni anche se sono presenti in wishes.xml
<cristian_c> spero di essermi spiegato in modo chiaro :)
<glpiana> cristian_c, sì, ma non so aiutarti al riguardo
<cristian_c> glpiana, grazie comunque per lo spunto, lo proverò :)
<Brutus-> Buon pomeriggio
<cristian_c> Brutus-, ho provato apropos sul notebook in questione
<cristian_c> poco fa
<cristian_c> Brutus-, in pratica mi fa uscire soltanto acpid, acpi_listen, acpi_available e acpi_fakekey che però mi restituiscono soltanto il prompt a parte acpi_listen
<Brutus-> cristian_c, una possibile soluzione potreebbe essere seguire una delle guide qui presenti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DoppioMonitor ma al posto di avere una singola configurazione crearne due distinte che usano due schermi differenti. Poi creare uno shortcut che esegua un piccolo script che sostituisce la configurazione di xorg attuale con l'altra, spulciando i vari tools legati a X ho visto che c'è un modo per farlo ma non ricordo come.
<cristian_c> Brutus-, :O
<cristian_c> devo ancora riprendermi XD
<Brutus-> XD
<cristian_c> Brutus-, devo dire che sarebbe un bel workaround
<cristian_c> però il problema è che occorre sempre riavviare il sistema per cambiare schermo
<cristian_c> se hai un xorg.conf per ogni monitor
<cristian_c> e poi devi sempre dare la password di root, mentre con il tasto bastava premerlo e switchava automaticametne
<Brutus-> cristian_c, mm peccato
<cristian_c> beh, comunque grazie, può essere sempre utile
<cristian_c> :)
<Marcofe> ciao ragazzi
<Marcofe> un informazione
<Marcofe> chi dispone di un AGA craccato?
<Marcofe> con firmware usr robotics?
<cristian_c> Marcofe, è leggermente illegale (anche su questo chan)
<Marcofe> opss cristian_c
<crazyduck> glpiana: per risolvere il mio problema dei repo incasinati ... cè un canale apposta ?
<nicotano> crazyduck,  non basta editare il file sources.list ?
<Brutus-> Cosa fa questo comando sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<cristian_c> riavvia la schermata di accesso
<cristian_c> oppure il desktop manager (ad esempio gnome)
<cristian_c> gnome display manager
<crazyduck> nicotano: scusa non capisco  che cosa intedi perdonami
<Brutus-> cristian_c, grazie
<cristian_c> fai una prova
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> così verifichi
<cristian_c> verifichi se è realmente l'uno o l'altro
<nicotano> crazyduck, se hai i repo scassati potrebbe essere soluzione editare il file sorces.list commentando o eliminando i repo farlocchi
<crazyduck> nicotano: quindi  come faccio ad editare source list
<nicotano> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Brutus-> cristian_c, mi si è impallato il pc
<Brutus-> :D
<nicotano> crazyduck,  vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<Brutus-> saluti a tutti
<crazyduck> nicotano: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/693034/
<nicotano> crazyduck, leva tutto quel troiaio  di ppa e backport
<massimo18> :)
<crazyduck> nicotano: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/693036/
<nicotano> crazyduck, i proposed sei sicuro che ti occorrono?
<crazyduck> nicotano: sarebbero?
<nicotano> crazyduck, quello che si legge alla riga 19 del pastebin
<crazyduck> nicotano: che tipologia di funzione ha?
<nicotano> crazyduck, se non fai test software non ti serve
<crazyduck> nicotano: allora cavo
<_Zer0_> Ciao
<crazyduck> nicotano: se hai voglia e tempo dai un occhio qui ...http://freetimesblog.altervista.org/blog/ubuntu-come-mac-mac4lin-e-oltre/
<glpiana> crazyduck, sta guida l'hai già postata due volte oggi. è off topic. eventualmente chiedi in chat
<crazyduck> glpiana: scusa adesso mi  mi dai il link cortesemente che mi sposto in chat
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nicotano> crazyduck, so solo che sul forum tempo fa c'era un sacco di gente incasinata a fare quel desktop :)
<crazyduck> nicotano: io sono arrivato più o meno a tutto la dock lo fatta con docky e solo uno sfizio di icone per la batteria
<nicotano> crazyduck, per queste cose ti devi arrangiare da te, qui supporto per distro ufficiale
<crazyduck> nicotano: ora chiedo in chat
<Arkyos> salve
<Arkyos> come faccio a capire se il mio computer è a 32 o 64 bit?
<glpiana> Arkyos, scrivi in un terminale sudo lshw -c cpu
<Arkyos> "PCI (sysfs)", glpiana
<glpiana> Arkyos, aspetta che finisca
<Arkyos> ah, ecco
<Arkyos> solo ora è apparso: 32, bene
<Arkyos> grazie
<glpiana> :)
<Arkyos> glpiana: il fatto è che non riesco a installare skype; si può fare da terminale?
<_Zer0_> qualcuno di voi sa come cambiare il layout della mia tastiera per TWM? =/ fatico un po con la tastiera americana =
<glpiana> Arkyos, come tenti di installarlo?
<_Zer0_> Arkyos $~> se scarichi il pacchetto .deb dal sito basta eseguire dpkg --install <filename>
<Arkyos> ah, va bene... tanto lo stavo già scaricando
<_Zer0_> Arkyos $~> o una cosa del genere ;)
<Arkyos> però non so se lo so fare, dato che io e le installazioni su ubuntu non andiamo d'accordo :)
<glpiana> _Zer0_, prova con sudo loadkeys it
<_Zer0_> glpiana $~> ok =)
<glpiana> _Zer0_, e leva sti orpelli per ogni nick che scrivi ($~> )
<nicotano> Arkyos, doppioo clic sul deb e si installa col software manager
<_Zer0_> glpiana: lol non ti piacciono? =P
<Arkyos> ok, grazie mille
<_Zer0_> glpiana $~> non sembra funzionare,anche dopo aver avviato twm,e aggiunto loadkeeeys it a .xinitrc =(
<_Zer0_> loadkeys it*
<glpiana> _Zer0_, se lo dai, al volo non funziona?
<_Zer0_> glpiana $~> no
<_Zer0_> dice che carica il layout
<_Zer0_> ma poi non cambia realmente :/
<glpiana> _Zer0_, prova a riconfigurare console-data: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data    e scegli IT
<_Zer0_> glpiana: ok
<_Zer0_> grazie mille =)
<glpiana> :)
<_Zer0_> glpiana: lol peccato non possa usare dpkg lol(piccolo problema) hahah :P
<glpiana> _Zer0_, cioè?
<_Zer0_> glpiana: non credo che gentoo lo usi lol :P comunque grazie =)
<glpiana> _Zer0_, questo canale è dedicato al supporto per ubuntu. se usi altro non sei sul canale corretto. se usi gentoo poi son problemi tuoi :P
<_Zer0_> glpiana $~> lo so lo so
<_Zer0_> sono qui solo per vedere se posso aiutare un po ;)
<_Zer0_> ma se non mi volete... =(
<_Zer0_> glpiana $~> di solito i windows manager vengono configurati nello stesso modo in diverse distro,allora mi son chiesto se magari potevate darmi un aiutino,fa nulla ;) cerchero su GOOOOOGLE :)
<glpiana> _Zer0_, beh puoi semrpe provare a inserire l'opzione in xorg.conf
<_Zer0_> glpiana $~> AAAARGH! lol non toccherò mai più quel file! Mi ha dato più problemi quello che compilare il kernel con un core!
<glpiana> _Zer0_, nel caso, usa qualcosa tipo: Option "XkbLayout" "it"
<_Zer0_> glpiana $~> si ci avevo già pensato,ma a quanto pare non gli piace :P
<glpiana> _Zer0_, ok, ma smetti si usare sti $~>, grazie
<_Zer0_> Section "InputDevice" ...etcetc..
<_Zer0_> glpiana: si scusa :'(
 * _Zer0_ si scusa molto :)
<crazyduck> http://imagebin.org/173094
<K99Brain> crazyduck, hai un errore nel file sources.list
<crazyduck> K99Brain: come posso risolvero
<K99Brain> crazyduck, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<K99Brain> crazyduck, mettilo su pastebin
<crazyduck> K99Brain: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/693074/
<K99Brain> crazyduck, sembra a posto
<K99Brain> crazyduck, cosa hai all'interno della cartella /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  ?
<crazyduck> K99Brain: 4 file
<K99Brain> crazyduck, pastameli su pastebin anche quelli
<crazyduck> K99Brain: immagine
<K99Brain> sono dei file di testo
<K99Brain> crazyduck, mi serve vedere il contenuto
<K99Brain> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<crazyduck> K99Brain: ok
<crazyduck> K99Brain: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/693085/
<crazyduck> K99Brain: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/693087/
<crazyduck> K99Brain: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/693089/
<K99Brain> i primi due sono uguali
<crazyduck> K99Brain: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/693090/
<K99Brain> e anche questi altri 2
<K99Brain> allora
<crazyduck> K99Brain: e che ne so
<K99Brain> crazyduck, visto che tanto sono dei ppa e per di piu disabilitati, cancella pure questi 4 file
<K99Brain> crazyduck, comunque non è qui il problema
<K99Brain> crazyduck, dopo che li hai cancellati, fai sudo apt-get update
<K99Brain> crazyduck, e ripasta tutto su pastebin
<crazyduck> K99Brain: non me li cancella
<K99Brain> crazyduck, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<K99Brain> caffè
<K99Brain> a dopo
<crazyduck> K99Brain:  per me il problema sta in synaptic
<crazyduck> K99Brain: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/693096/
<crazyduck> K99Brain: questo dopo auto clean
<crazyduck> K99Brain: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/693097/
<crazyduck> K99Brain: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/693100/
<K99Brain> crazyduck, a me sembra tutto a posto
<crazyduck> K99Brain: dopo levarie rimozioni  ho fatto  aggiorna su synaptic niente errore
<ryuujin_> salve
<Altair> ciao a tutti. ho installato oraclexe su ubuntu e ora s'è creato un utente oracle che mi fa partire in automatico il pc quando lo avvio con questo utente oracle. come tirarlo via? ho provato da utenti e profli ma non va via...
<jester-> Altair: oraclexe sarebbe?
<Altair> jester-, oracle xespress
<jester-> e cosa sarebbe
<Altair> la versione free del bd Oracle
<jester-> Altair: nei repo ufficiali non c'è
<Altair> lo so
<Altair> l'ho installato con un deb
<jester-> Altair: toglilo
<Altair> jester-, ma sto imparando ad utilizzarlo......
<jester-> Altair: sudo dpkg --purge pacchetto.deb
<jester-> Altair: hai accesso automatico ?
<Altair> prima accedevo con la password per il mio utente. ora il pc parte ed entra nel desktop di questo utente oracle che s'è creato da solo
<jester-> Altair: amministrazione/schermata di accesso
<Altair> jester sei un grande
<Altair> mò ci provo
<giuseppe__> ciao a tutti
<giuseppe__> ho installato lubuntu, ma non riesco ad impostare la risoluzione in 16:9, sapete dirmi come si fa?
<giuseppe__> c'è nessuno?
<Fabio_> Ciao a tutti
<Fabio_> C'è qualcuno online?
<Fabio_> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Fabio_> Che spettacolo
<Fabio_> .............
<Fabio_> Qualcuno vivo ci sarà?
<Brutus-> Hello fangs
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, ho una domanda da fare ma è collegata a multisystem e clonezilla, in che stanza la posso fare?
<Brutus-> thebestneo, #ubuntu-it-chat
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, ho lucid, posso installare lightdm al posto di gdm?
<Steeler> Se nel nuovo ubuntu non ci sarà più Evolution, il backup di Evolution, che fine fa ?
<Holden> Steeler, penso che non è installato di default, ma puoi sempre installarlo
<Raffa50> salve
<Steeler> Holden, bella roba, comunque..
<Raffa50> perchè quando loggo in ubuntu mi dice could not update home/Raffa50/.ICEauthority ???
<Steeler> come gli vengono in mente a canonical queste cose, io non lo so.
<attempt> Steeler ma no. vlc mai stato il player integrato di ubuntu. ma io l'ho sempre usato.
<thebestneo> domanda: se voglio fare il backup di intere partizioni per poi poterle rimaneggiare, clonezilla va bene? o mi consigliate altri software?
<Steeler> attempt, una cosa è VLC, una cosa è un programma strapieno di contatti e numeri telefonici.
<attempt> ti devi preoccupare solo se non integrano un programma perche' il suo progetto e' finito e lo hanno abbandonato gli sviluppatori.
<Raffa50> aiutooooooooooooooo
<attempt> ok steeler thunderbird non e' mai stato integrato in ubuntu ma io ho sempre usato quello...  :)
<Raffa50> è grave nn patrte kde
<Raffa50> could not update home/Raffa50/.ICEauthority
<Steeler> attempt, gia ho avuto il problema da outlock ad evolution, figuriamoci se adesso, abbandonano pure il progetto di Evolution;
<attempt> Raffa50 parti con il kernel recovery e dai un sudo dpkg --configure -a in shell
<attempt> Steeler basta solo che ti installi evolution su tutti i prossimi linux che userai. eventualmente ti procuri pacchetto e dipendenze e te lo metti in una cartella pronto da installare dove serve.
<Holden> Raffa50, sudo rm /home/Raffa50/.ICEauthority
<attempt> si ottima idea... :)
<Steeler> attempt, benso per lo più, che bisognerebbe confidare, negli archivi contatti delle web mail
<Raffa50> come vado in recovery??
<attempt> non e' detto che i dati non siano importabili dal file di conf in quello di un'altro manager come thunderbird per esempio.
<attempt> Raffa50 prima prova a fare come ha detto Holden. dai quel comando e vedi se parte.
<Raffa50> impossibile rimuovere
<Raffa50> dice che non esiste il file
<Raffa50> recovery?
<attempt> per andare in recovery all'avvio pigi shift. vedrai il grub con l'elenco dei kernel installati. scegli il secondo. ti appariranno varie scelte. scegli la shell anche senza supporto di rete. poi ci dai il comando.
<Raffa50> ma a memoria il comando nn lo ricordo
<attempt> sudo dpkg --configure -a              copialo e riscrivilo identico.
<Raffa50> provo
<attempt> poi devi seg...   :(
<daryl0> Buonasera a tutti. Una Domanda
<daryl0> come posso fare per spostare file immagini che risiedono in più sottodirectory in una directory specifica? grazie
<d4vey> daryl0, vuoi qualcosa di automatico?
<daryl0> yes
<daryl0> ho recuperato i file cancellati con photorec e ora mi trovo a gestire e scremare 500 dir l photo e i video
<daryl0> .
<daryl0> d4vey ci sei?
<d4vey> si ma ci vorebbe uno script, e non riesco ad aiutarti in questo senso, richiedi che qualcuno qui riesce di certo ;)
<daryl0> ah ok allora faccio da me grazie 1000 lo stesso
<Ab3L> ciao. ogni volta che avvio kde, mi si riavviano e si aprono tutte le applicazioni e i file che erano aperti alla chiusura dell'ultima sessione. questo mi provoca dei problemi, quando, per esempio, un file si trovava in /tmp/ (che è ripulita ad ogni riavvio). come posso disattivare tale funzione?
<rek> cose compromettenti ti si aprono XD
<rek> me lo sono chiesto anch'io come usando xfce Ab3L bella domanda
<Brutus-> lol
<Ab3L> :D, no è solo che alcune applicazioni poi non partono bene e mi imballano il sistema.
<bobbybong> Ab3L,  vai in impostazioni sistema  avvio spegnimrnto
<bobbybong> spegnimento
<Ab3L> grazie
<bobbybong> gestione di sessione scegli avvia sessione vuota
<Ab3L> ora provo.
<enea> ciao,sono nuovo di ubuntu 10.04 dovrei installare un pacchetto .tar.gz  come faccio?
<enea> hplip_3.10.6.orig.tar.gz questo file mi serve per la stampante hp
<bobbybong> !compilare | enea
<ubot-it> enea: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<Brutus-> enea, hplip dovresti trovarlo nei repository senza doverlo installare a mano. Hai controllato?
<Brutus-> enea, anzi, ne sono certo. L'ho installato anche io
<bobbybong> hplip 3.11.1-2ubuntu2
<bobbybong> è pure più aggiornato
<enea> non c'e nei repository altrimenti non  mi serviva compilarlo c'e una versione vecchia 3.10.2 ame serve la 3.10.6
<bobbybong> ! compilare | enea  leggi il wiki
<ubot-it> enea  leggi il wiki: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<enea> installo volentieri la 3.11.1 se mi dici dove l'hai trovata
<bobbybong> non avevo visto che hai la 10.04 io ho natty
<enea> ubot-it ma allora non leggi cosa scrivo...
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Brutus-> lul
<hallino1> Buona sera bella gente!
<mnemonik> help! non so che cacchio è successo ma non mi funziona più il tasto CANC!
<enea> nessuno mi aiuta?
<bobbybong> enea, leggi il wiki
<Brutus-> enea, bobbybong ti ha linkato una guida su come fare
<enea> non riusciro mai dalla guida............
<bobbybong> enea, è spiegato benissimo
<Brutus-> bobbybong, al posto di seguire quel procedimento non sarebbe meglio creare un pacchetto deb con dpkg-deb e poi installarlo con dpkg?
<enea> sarà spiegato benissimo, ma per uno che non sà nemmeno come spostarsi nelle cartelle è abbastanza difficile invece
<bobbybong> ! checkinstall | enea come dice Brutus-
<ubot-it> enea come dice Brutus-: checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Checkinstall
<bobbybong> enea, con linux bisogna avere una mente aperta
<enea> l'idea di brutus mi sembra già migliore... ma io non posso aggiungere ai repository il nuovo pacchetto  11. quello che è'
<bobbybong> leggi il wiki non funziona cosi :)
<bobbybong> se vuoi cercarti un ppa con quel pacchetto usa google magari hai fortuna che non ti inciucca tutto
<enea> veramente non cercavo di incasinare lucid(l'ho appena caricato su un portatile nuovo a fianco di win 7)e cercavo aiuto appunto per non fare casini...però mi serve quel file per lo scanner della multifunzione, la stampante funziona ma non vede lo scanner
<bobbybong> enea allora quello che vuoi fare non serve a niente
<bobbybong> installa xsane
<enea> ma lo scanner è nella stampante...
<bobbybong> sono due cose diverse ne convieni?
<enea> ....multifunzione..scusa
<Brutus-> enea, anche io ho una stampante hp e uso xsane. Vedrai che funziona così
<Brutus-> stampante allinone
<bobbybong> enea,  sudo apt-get install xsane
<enea> simple scan non lo vede
<bobbybong> enea, ta tu che sai
<bobbybong> fa*
<enea> installato xsane :nessun dispositivo disponibile....
<bobbybong> riavvia
<bobbybong> o leggi
<bobbybong> !scanner
<ubot-it> stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<bobbybong> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/Hp enea
<fabio333> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio333>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enea> scusate  ma i file .run si istallano come i tar.bz2??
<enea> ho scaricato il file hplib-3.11.7.run
<enea>  dal sito hp ma il terminale mi dice: Can't open hplib-3.11.7.run
<Brutus-> enea, gl'archivi tar.bz2 non s'installano. I file .run non li conosco
<attempt> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/7.10/ubuntu/add-applications/it/install-file.html
<attempt> enea ubuntu supporta praticamente quasi tutto di hp. non usare i run se puoi. vedi in synaptic il gestore dei pacchetti. ci dovrebbe essere il pacchetto hplip che si tira giu' da solo le sue dipendenze.
<Brutus-> attempt, ma 10.04 e 11.04 hanno due repo differenti?
<enea>  Bhooo sul sito hp ho selezionato il sistema operativo, la stampante e mi ha dato quel file da installare con relative istruzioni ma si è bloccato al primo comando...........non sò che dire..e che fare:-)
<attempt> Brutus- ogni versione ha i suoi. che poi due versioni possano avere le medesime librerie per un certo programma e' un'altro conto. ma sono su directory diverse.
<Brutus-> enea, che errore da?
<enea> Can't open hplib-3.11.7.run
<Brutus-> attempt, ok. Chiedevo perchè anche io ho hplip nei repo, mentre enea no perchè ha 10.04
<attempt> enea  ripeto. vai nel gestore installazione programmi e cercati hplip e vedi se quello funziona. se non va' lo togli facile e provi altri sistemi.
<attempt> avevo hplip su 10.04. forse e' nei backports. ma c'e'.
<enea> nel gestore installazioni c'è il vecchio 1.0.2 a me serve almeno la 10.6
<bobbybong> attempt, enea aveva detto cher la stampante funziona che non gli funziona lo scanner
<enea> esatto nemmeno xsane rileva lo scanner
<bobbybong> enea, hai riavviato?
<attempt> ok. allora per installare da .run ti avevo messo il link.  http://help.ubuntu-it.org/7.10/ubuntu/add-applications/it/install-file.html
<enea> no, non ho riavviato....mica è come windows o sì?
<bobbybong> enea, fa te che sai
<enea> trovato pacchetto hplib 3.11.7.-1.deb ma mi dà questo errore:breaks exising package'HPLIB' DEPENDENCY HPLIB-DATA(=3.10.2-2ubuntu2.2
<crazyduck> qualcuno mi sa spiegare il perchè ogni tre per due la tastiera del portatile fa le bizze
<crazyduck> per la chat
<Brutus-> per elisa
<crazyduck> Brutus-: sei sempre er meio
<seawolf> we crazyduck semplice,il tuo hardware non è stato riconosciuto da ubuntu !!!
<crazyduck> seawolf: e come posso fare
<crazyduck> seawolf: hp pavilion zv 6000
<seawolf> indagare,primo sapere di che tastiera parliamo... lspci sarebbe un bel inizio
<vale_maio> ciao, ho provato a connettermi a #kubuntu-it e il programma mi ha reindirizzato qui. esiste un chan in italiano per kubuntu?
<rek> ciao raga
<seawolf> si vale_maio purtroppo è questo,e in pochi si intendono di kubuntu
<vale_maio> uh, peccato
<crazyduck> seawolf: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/693340/
<vale_maio> allora proverò prima quello in inglese, se poi ho problemi provo a ripassare da qui
<seawolf> però spara vale_maio io usi kubuntu dal  2006
<vale_maio> ok, proviamoci
<vale_maio> odio il click del mouse tramite touchpad, vado ad aprire la finestra di configurazione del touchpad e... mi dice che non ho nessun touchpad! O_O
<seawolf> we crazyduck se non sbaglio è lei : 03:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1510 PC card Cardbus Controller
<vale_maio> ho appena installato kubuntu 11.04 su un olivetti S1500, non se ne vedono molti in giro
<crazyduck> seawolf: potrebbe essere e che cosa deduci dal paste bin
<seawolf> we vale_maio hai già provato in impostazioni di sistema touchpad
<vale_maio> si, è proprio quello che mi dice che non ho un touchpad
<vale_maio> synaptiks manco si apre...
<seawolf> crazyduck non è che sia Wireless ?
<crazyduck> seawolf: no e integrata nel portatile
<seawolf> !touchpad
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/SynapticsTouchpad
<rek> come si legge un bit dalla parallela in c ?
<rek> e che se c'è corrente si faccia una tal cosa... if bla bla bla.. outb ...ecc?
<crazyduck> seawolf: cè un modo per farla riconoscere al 100% al sistema
<crazyduck> seawolf: per scrivere scrive poi è il resto ogni tanto  salta
<seawolf> ma,dai in pasto a google 03:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1510 PC card Cardbus Controller + ubuntu
<vale_maio> seawolf: uhm, nel link che mi haio dato dice di modificare il file gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf solo che non c'è
<vale_maio> cioè, senza gksudo gedit, ovviamente
<vale_maio> guarda, perdonami ma devo andare
<vale_maio> grazie comunque, appena posso rileggo bene tutto e ritorno qui
<vale_maio> grazie, Ciao!
<crazyduck> seawolf: ci sei
<kajino> una domanda: con ubuntu mi sono accorto che a differenza di windows, dal mio portatile, benchè la risoluzione del montor sia la stessa 1366x708 60hz, mi stanco molto di più gli occhi. in configurazioni generali del ccsm (compiz) ho settato che la risoluzione del desk deve essere la stessa (altrimenti mi dava 800x600.0.0,
<kajino> ma ciò nonostante gli occhi mi bruciano. che può essere?
<crazyduck> qualche consiglio per il meteo di ubunto
#ubuntu-it 2011-09-20
<crazyduck> azz i miei  comandi da tastiera non vanno più non alza il volume e non vanno i tastierini multimediali portatile hp pavilion zv 6000
<crazyduck> cosa pùo essere
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<miki> qualcuno mi aiuta? ho fatto sudo ap-get upgrade e mi da errore, ecco i dettagli http://paste.ubuntu.com/693578/
<glpiana> miki, nel terminale digita: sudo apt-get update          e copia tutto quello che esce su pastebin
<miki> l'update ve bene, è con l'upgrade che ho problemi
<glpiana> miki, quindi non si può vedere quanto esce?
<miki> si un momento
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<miki> glpiana: ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/693581/
<glpiana> miki, hai dei ppa e hai i proposed. sei sviluppatore?
<miki> no
<glpiana> miki, e che te ne fai dei proposed? apri sorgenti software
<miki> ok li tolgo, poi?
<glpiana> miki,  vai nella seconda scheda e leva i repo ppa
<glpiana> miki, poi vai nella terza e leva i proposed
<glpiana> miki, poi chiudi e ricarichi gli archivi con: sudo apt-get update         e mi mostri l'output
<miki> ok
<glpiana> miki, c'è un motivo per cui usi i backports? hai dell'hardware che non va senza?
<miki> si sk video
<glpiana> che scheda?
<miki> gma intel 500
<glpiana> miki, gli intel non stanno nei moduli che si porta appresso il kernel?
<glpiana> evabbè
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<thebestneo> glpiana: sei pratico di clonezilla?
<glpiana> thebestneo, no
<glpiana> !tizio | thebestneo
<ubot-it> thebestneo: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<thebestneo> glpiana: pardon
<rek> cosa significa una croce sopra a destra sll'icona di un file o cartella
<e-DIO-t> buongi'
<sardonico> rek: significa che non hai i permessi di scrittura per quel file o la directory
<rek> ah  è vero
<aldos> ciao
<aldos> perché quando premo il tasto del wireless si impalla ubuntu e lo schermo diventa di un colore strano?
<glpiana> aldos, tipo si ingrigisce?
<jester-> aldos: perchè ubuntu un generale non va tanto daccordo coi tastini fn
<jester-> in generale*
<aldos> no diventa tutto a strisce e il pc diventa inutilizzabile. per far tornare le cose normali devo andare su windows, riattivare il wifi e poi venire su ubuntu
<glpiana> aldos, che scheda wifi hai?
<jester-> aldos: appunto: lasasta il tasto wifi
<aldos> un attimo che vedo nel terminale
<glpiana> aldos, e dimmi anche la versione di ubuntu che usi e la versione del kernel
<aldos> jester a me preoccupa se qualcuno prema il tasto accidentalmente
<jester-> aldos: senza andare in winzoz sudo rfkill unblock all dovrebbe risolvere
<aldos> product: BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<glpiana> aldos, controlla con lsmod se usi il modulo wl o b43
<aldos> e da dove lo do quel comando se si pialla tutto?
<glpiana> aldos, jester- intende "invece di"
<aldos> il fatto è che dopo che premo lo switch ubuntu non parte nemmeno dopo il riavvio forzato
<jester-> aldos: ctrl-alt-F2 se va in shell
<aldos> ok
<aldos> jester ho dato il tuo comando ma l'output è lunghissimo
<aldos> cosa ti devo dare preciso?
<glpiana> aldos, l'output di rfkill non può essere lunghissimo
<aldos> no io dico il comando di prima. lsmod
<glpiana> aldos, non te l'ha dato jester- . comuqnue ti ho scritto cosa leggere. eventualmente metti tutto su pastebin che guardo io
<glpiana> !paste | aldos
<ubot-it> aldos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<aldos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/693628/
<glpiana> e due
<aldos> scusatemi è saltata la connessione
<aldos> quindi non c'è un modo per evitare che ubuntu crashi quando si preme quel tasto?
<glpiana> aldos, che kernel stai usando?
<aldos> 2.6.38-11-generic
<glpiana> aldos, apri il gestore dei driver proprietari
<aldos> si c'è un driver proprietario, ma preferirei usare questi open. Ha una ricezione di gran lunga superiore
<glpiana> aldos, dimmi cosa elenca relativo alla wifi
<aldos> driver broadcom STA senza fili
<aldos> This package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-,BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-basedhardware.
<glpiana> aldos, e quelli sono open
<glpiana> aldos, se ti fa schifo usare un driver proprietario interrompiamo subito. altrimenti proviamo il b43
<aldos> non si tratta di questioni filosofiche. ti dico che con il driver aperto mi prende 6 reti, con quello chiuso (che ho provato a installare nei giorni scorsi) prende a stento la mia e un'altra
<glpiana> aldos, quindi hai già provato il b43? o ti riferisci allo STA?
<aldos> e mentre con quello aperto la mia rete ha segnale pieno, con quello proprietario ha 4 tacche su 5
<aldos> mi riferisco allo STA
<glpiana> aldos, ripeto che lo STA è open. quello proprietario è il b43
<glpiana> o meglio , b43 è open pure lui, ma necessita del firmware proprietario
<jester-> aldos: le righette dell'applett sono come i cavoli a merenda
<glpiana> aldos, vuoi provarlo sto b43 o no?
<jester-> aldos: se la wifi funza e l'applet ti segna una riga meno che frega
<aldos> se lo STA è quello open e b43 è quello proprietario io adesso cosa sto usando?! @jester mi prende meno reti quindi deduco che la ricezione vada scemando. @glpiana proviamo ;)
<glpiana> aldos, ne stai usando un altro
<aldos> come si installa questo b43?
<glpiana> aldos, allora anzitutto apri un terminale e scrivi: ls /lib/firmware/    e guarda se c'è una directory b43
<aldos> nada
<glpiana> aldos, allora scrivi: wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<glpiana> aldos, dimmi quando hai scaricato
<aldos> prima di scaricarlo.. ho ubuntu a 64bit
<aldos> cambia qualcosa?
<glpiana> aldos, non c'è problema
<aldos> ok
<aldos> glpiana non c'è modo di installarlo dal gestore pacchetti?
<glpiana> aldos, segui per favore. non perderti
<aldos> okok
<aldos> scaricato
<glpiana> aldos, ora scrivi: tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<aldos> fatto
<glpiana> aldos, dopodichè scrivi: cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver
<glpiana> aldos, ora: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<glpiana> aldos, dopodichè: sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o
<glpiana> dimmi quando ci sei
<aldos> ok
<aldos> fatto
<glpiana> aldos, ora controlla che ci sia una directory b43 dando di nuovo ls /lib/firmware
<aldos> si c'è
<glpiana> aldos, ok, ora facciamo una operazione che ti farà cadere la rete se ora sei in wifi, per cui aspetta di avere tutti i comandi da dare
<aldos> ok
<glpiana> aldos, buttiamo già il modulo che stai usando con: sudo rmmod brcm80211
<glpiana> se non da errori, carichiamo b43 con: sudo modprobe b43
<glpiana> aldos, dopodichè provi a connetterti. se non va dai: sudo rmmod b43
<glpiana> aldos, e poi rimetti l'altro con sudo modprobe brcm80211
<glpiana> aldos, ok?
<aldos> l'ultimo comando devo darlo nel caso non riuscissi a connettermi?
<glpiana> aldos, se riesci a connetterti torni qui e me lo dici. se non riesci dai da sudo rmmod b43 in poi. se non dovesse andare, riavvia il pc
<aldos> okok
<aldos> devo rimanere in quella cartella a dare i comandi?
<glpiana> aldos, è indifferente
<aldos> ok
<filocontinuo> salve, qualcuno mi può aiutare con un problema di stampa?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | filocontinuo
<ubot-it> filocontinuo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<filocontinuo> Grazie, ho installato la stampante ricoh aificio mp c2800 ma non mi stampa la pagina di prova ne altro
<aldos> rieccomi
<glpiana> filocontinuo, la videata da cui stampi la pagina di prova che messaggio da?
<filocontinuo> su windows serve impostare come predefinito la stampa in bianco e nero ma in ubuntu non trovo questo tipo di comando per vedere se è questo il problema
<aldos> non mi rilevava nessuna scheda wifi fino a quando non ho dato sudo modprobe brcm80211
<glpiana> aldos, ok, scrivi: dmesg        e metti su pastebin le ultime 20/30 righe
<filocontinuo> niente, mi dice file inviato per la stampa e nientre altro
<glpiana> filocontinuo, apri firefox e scrivi come indirizzo: localhost:631
<aldos> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/693646/
<glpiana> aldos, ok, il b43 non puoi usarlo  perchè non va. quando usi lo STA il problema è solo nell'indicazione del segnale o realmente prende meno?
<glpiana> filocontinuo, oh, ci sei ancora?
<Aizram> filodiscontinuo
<Aizram> non è che è filaccio che vi prende in giro?
<glpiana> !chat | Aizram
<aldos> glpiana, con i driver che uso adesso prende 7 reti più la mia, con gli STA prende la mia rete e un'altra
<ubot-it> Aizram: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Aizram> glpiana, su
<Aizram> ;P
<glpiana> aldos, vabbè.
<glpiana> aldos, non so che fare per il blocco comuqnue
<filocontinuo> si eccomi, scusa
<aldos> almeno c'è un modo per sbloccarlo senza perdere il lavoro?
<glpiana> aldos, come ti ha detto prima jester-
<aldos> il tasto è molto vicino al ? ed è facile che distraendomi lo prema
<filocontinuo> ho scritto, mi viene apgina con cups1.4.6
<glpiana> filocontinuo, ok, vai in amministrazione, gestione stampanti
<aldos> ok allora adesso provo a premere e vedo se con il vostro metodo si sblocca
<filocontinuo> fatto,
<glpiana> aldos, se sai già che premendolo si blocca il pc, non premerlo
<glpiana> filocontinuo, vedi la tua stampante elencata?
<filocontinuo> si
<filocontinuo> "pronta per stampare"
<glpiana> filocontinuo, nella colonna "Stato" cosa c'è scritto?
<filocontinuo> "pronta per stampare"
<glpiana> filocontinuo, clicca sulla stampante. dopodichè clicca su maintenance e scegli print test page
<glpiana> filocontinuo, dimmi cosa fa
<jester-> filocontinuo: dai: groups nel terminale incolla qui
<filocontinuo> pagina di prova inviata
<filocontinuo> ma non ha stampato
<glpiana> filocontinuo, se già su windows dovevi modificare dei paramentri, clicca su administration -> set default options   e modifica
<filocontinuo> provo
<glpiana> filocontinuo, poi dai anche il comando che ti ha detto jester- e copia qui l'output (l comando va dato in terminale)
<filocontinuo> dove trovo il terminale, sono proprio agli inizi...sorry
<glpiana> filocontinuo, sotto applicazioni -> accessori
<glpiana> filocontinuo, se invece hai la barra laterale, clicca l'icona in alto a sinistra e scrivi term. dovrebbe apparire
<aldos> salve sono sempre aldos, connesso da un altro pc. volevo dirvi che quando crasha non riesco nemmeno ad entrare nella modalità testuale
<filocontinuo> negozio adm dialout cdrom plugev lpadmin admin sabashare
<glpiana> aldos, se non hai necessità di collegarti alle reti dei vicini, usa gli STA se non ti danno sto problema
<glpiana> filocontinuo, ok, grups è a posto
<filocontinuo> bene
<aldos> ok grazie. vedrò come fare
<aldos> buona giornata!
<glpiana> <glpiana> filocontinuo, se già su windows dovevi modificare dei paramentri, clicca su administration -> set default options   e modifica  <--- hai provato?
<filocontinuo> si, ho messo black&white di defalut ma non funziona ancora
<filocontinuo> stampo tramite connessione wifi al router, può avere influenza?
<glpiana> filocontinuo, non lo so. hai provato a collegarla direttamente al pc?
<filocontinuo> no, ora provo
<filocontinuo> nulla..
<glpiana> filocontinuo, controlla anche che sulla richo arrivi il documento. magari gli arriva ma lei rimane fessa
<glpiana> filocontinuo, se la colleghi direttamente devi riconfigurarla
<glpiana> filocontinuo, altra cosa che puoi fare, sempre da firefox, metti la stampante in pausa e poi sbloccala
<filocontinuo> ora prova a metterla in pausa e sbloccarla
<free_> ciao ragazzi
<free_> vi posso chiedere un aitino?
<glpiana> !aiuto | free_
<ubot-it> free_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<free_> Ho un Hard disk da 40 gb e vorrei fare un dual boot con ubuntu e xp (da usare solo per programma OCR)  come lo dovrei dividere? Garzie mille
<free_> Nessuno mi da consiglia quando sp<zio dare a xp ed a ubuntu? grazie
<filocontinuo> niente, ho provato a metterla in pausa e riattivarla, spegnere il pc e collegarlo via cavo ethernet ma ancora nulla..
<jester-> free_: quanto spazio ai libero in xp
<jester-> hai*
<filocontinuo> grazie glpiana, mi prendo una pausa
<free_> ora come ora ho tutto libero ho 40 gb di hard disk. E tutto pulito
<xanscale> salve ha tutti, ho un problema con la scheda di rete su un pc ubuntu, qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<jester-> free_: 40 gb non è sto granche ma dipende poi dall'uso che fai dei 2 os
<xanscale> riassumendo il problema è che se faccio "ifconfig -a" vedo solo localhost
<free_> Eh lo so:) ma passa questo la ditta :D
<free_> Senti con xp ci devo solo fare lOCR lo installo solo per quello. Con Ubunto ci faccio le tipiche cose da casa. Internte, scrivo e cosine cosi
<jester-> free_: eh ma lo saprai su quale sistema ti serve piu spazio
<jester-> free_: dai un 15 a xp. lo installi e poi installando ubuntu sscegli di usare lo spazio libero
<free_> Eh considerando che bglio usare ubuntu per la maggiore io direi ubuntu.
<free_> Xp lo voglio susare solo per l'OCR
<jester-> xanscale:  lspci | grep -i ethernet  cosa risponde
<free_> aveo pensato di dare 15 gb a xp ed il resto tutti ad ubuntu
<jester-> <jester-> free_: dai un 15 a xp. lo installi e poi installando ubuntu sscegli di usare lo spazio libero
<free_> si avevo pensato anche io a 15 a xp. In realta avevvo pensato anche a 10 ma forse ci sta un pò stretto
<xanscale> jester- nulla
<xanscale> assurdo
<jester-> xanscale: lspci e metti nel pastebin, svelto che è ora di pappa
<xanscale> ho controllato non cè nulla
<jester-> !paste | xanscale
<ubot-it> xanscale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<xanscale> non posso metterlo in past non avendo la connessione
<xanscale> sto parando da un altro pc
<jester-> xanscale: = la eth è fottuta o non abilitata nel bios
<glpiana> xanscale, esistono i file di testo e le chiavi usb
<xanscale> ok, se serve lo faccio
<xanscale> la eth è integrata nella sk madre
<xanscale> si puo rompere solo quella?
<jester-> xanscale: = la eth è fottuta o non abilitata nel bios
<xanscale> provo a controllare nel bios
<jester-> quindi fai un giro nel biose e controlla, se abiltiata e in lspci non compare è andata
<xanscale> puo capirare una cosa del genere?
<xanscale> capitarer
<jester-> certo
<xanscale> anche se è integrata con la madre
<jester-> non c'è nulla di eterno
<xanscale> si pero il resto della sk madre funziona
<jester-> anche se rompi un pedale il resto del ciclo funza
<xanscale> ehehe quindi si è tipo rotto un chip dell'ethernet?
<jester-> xanscale: comincia a guardare nel bios
<jester-> che a fare congetture non si risolve
<xanscale> sto dentro, ho caricato i valori di default e sto vedendo
<jester-> xanscale: guarda in periferiche integrate o simile
<xanscale> è abilitata
<jester-> che se è un bio scemo che di default è disabilitata sei fregato
<xanscale> tocca andarla a ricomprare
<xanscale> grazie
<jester-> xanscale: lspci e vedi di farcelo vedere, l'output del comando
<xanscale> ok se ci sono speranze datemi 2 minuti
<xanscale> un aggiornamento del bios è inutile? (questo pc ha funzionato bene per tipo 1 anno con ubuntu)
<jester-> xanscale: proverei anche con una live
<xanscale> gia provato, nulla
<xanscale> è la prima prova che ho fatto
<jester-> xanscale: se nel bios è abilitata sa di scheda ciucca
<jester-> xanscale: portatile o pc
<xanscale> http://pastebin.com/f4MivEYp
<xanscale> pc
<jester-> xanscale: scheda eth pci costa €7
<xanscale> si anche io ho pensato che fosse andata, pero non mi era mai successo che le eth si rompessero
<xanscale> ne ho una su un pc da 10 anni :D
<xanscale> esco a comprarla se anche secondo voi è andata
<jester-> xanscale: non compare
<jester-> xanscale: secondo me è andata, se metti una pci ricordati di disabiltarla nel bios l'integrata
<xanscale> si giusto
<xanscale> esco e vado a comprarla, vi faccio sapere
<crazyduck> ho fatto un pagiughino ... ho messo un widget a firefox ora non mi vanno più i tasti volume come posso fare ...
<crazyduck> non riesco più a toglierlo
<xanscale> jester- perfetto funziona grazie
<glpiana> crazyduck, gli addon di firefox si tolgono dal menu strumenti di firefox
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<crazyduck> glpiana: ho rimesso il  widget originale ma i tasti del  volume e i vari tasti multimediali non vanno più--- non era il widget evidentemente il problema
<crazyduck> glpiana: sai cosa potrebbe essere'
<crazyduck> ?
<glpiana> crazyduck, che altro hai fatto?
<crazyduck> e ho installato conky
<glpiana> vabbè, conky non va a toccare i tasti. altro?
<crazyduck> glpiana: no
<glpiana> crazyduck, è impensabile che le cose smettano di funzionare da sole
<glpiana> crazyduck, che kernel usi?
<crazyduck> glpiana: dove lo vedo
<glpiana> crazyduck, da terminale. uname -a
<crazyduck> glpiana: Linux mrbidi-Pavilion-ZV6100-EH652EA-ABZ 2.6.38-11-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 12 21:18:14 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> crazyduck, scrivi: dpk g-l | grep linux-image
<glpiana> !paste | crazyduck
<ubot-it> crazyduck: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<crazyduck> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/693718/
<glpiana> crazyduck, scusa. dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<crazyduck> glpiana: non chiedere scusa ti posso solo  ringraziare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/693722/
<glpiana> crazyduck, riavvia con un kernel precedente. vedi il menu di grub all'avvio?
<crazyduck> glpiana: senza di te la mia wifi non sarebbe mai partita
<crazyduck> glpiana: ok grazie
<crazyduck> glpiana: niente da fare non vanno
<glpiana> crazyduck, oki, torna con l'altro kernel
<crazyduck> glpiana: eccomi  nulla da far!!
<glpiana> crazyduck, allora apri un terminale, scrivi dmesg | tail   poi premi i tasti del volume e quantìaltro e poi scrivi di nuovo dmesg | tail
<glpiana> crazyduck, dimmi se vedi differenze
<crazyduck> glpiana: non va ancora http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/693726/
<glpiana> crazyduck, non serviva a farlo andare, solo a vedere se veniva registrata la pressione e se faceva qualcosa
<crazyduck> glpiana: non la pressione no viene registrata
<glpiana> crazyduck, se di punto in bianco ha cominciato a non andare, proviamo a vedere se la configurazione di qualche pacchetto è furoi posto. digita: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<crazyduck> glpiana: ho copiato e incolato in un terminale ma non da nulla
<glpiana> crazyduck, non deve dare output. riavvia
<crazyduck> glpiana: riavviato ma non da nulla
<glpiana> crazyduck, di che portatile si tratta?
<crazyduck> glpiana: hp  pavillion zv 6000
<glpiana> crazyduck, dai un occhio qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=238364.msg2574780
<crazyduck> glpiana:  l'ho fatto ieri sera .... non ha dato risultato magari provo a rifarrlo?
<glpiana> crazyduck, no, se già non ha funzionato non credo possa farlo oggi
<crazyduck> glpiana: quindi secondo te
<glpiana> crazyduck, non so dirti. ma farei un paio di prove. avvia con una live e vedi se i tasti vanno
<crazyduck> glpiana: al omento  sono is spagna non dispongo di live !!!
<glpiana> crazyduck, l'altra cosa da pprovare è creare un nuovo utente e provare con quello
<glpiana> crazyduck, non ci sono i cd in spagna?
<crazyduck> glpiana: si  ma io sono in posto in buco  culo a dio  per lavoro  enon dispongo di una macchina ... il primo paese e 30 km ma la wifi  cè strano
<glpiana> crazyduck, allora limitati a provare la seconda. crea un nuovo utente ( o semplicemnete usa l'utente guest)
<crazyduck> glpianaok provo
<crazyduck> glpiana: come si fa ? nei comandi di shutdown non cè  ... accedi con unaltro utente
<crazyduck> glpiana: ok sitema
<glpiana> crazyduck, sì, sotto sistema, e ne crei uno. poi logout e rientri con quello nuovo
<crazyduck> glpiana: utente creato ma non mi da ilogout
<glpiana> crazyduck, chiudi la sessione
<crazyduck> glpiana: ho solo arresta riavvia e iberna sospendi
<crazyduck> ok trovato
<crazyduck_> glpiana: si il volume ora va
<glpiana> crazyduck_, ok, allora resetta gnome
<glpiana> !gnomereset | crazyduck_
<ubot-it> crazyduck_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<glpiana> crazyduck_, eri tu qeullo del tema del mac?
<crazyduck_> glpiana: si
<glpiana> crazyduck_, ecco. lo perdi, sappilo :)
<crazyduck_> glpiana: ma però funzinava .... il volume fino a due giorni fa
<crazyduck_> glpiana: anche con il tema mac
<glpiana> crazyduck_, mica ho detto che il problema è provocato dal tema del mac :)
<glpiana> crazyduck_, ho detto che resettando gnome perdi il tema
<crazyduck_> glpiana: ok
<crazyduck_> glpiana: allora cosa devo fare di preciso  riloggo  con il primo utente
<glpiana> crazyduck_, e rinomini le directory come suggerito da ubot-it
<crazyduck_> glpiana:  non capisco
<glpiana> crazyduck_, <ubot-it> crazyduck_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<crazyduck_> glpiana: continuo  a non capire  .. ho  capito che devo rinominare qualcosa ... ma non capisco come
<glpiana> crazyduck_, apri il gestore dei file, visualizzi i file nascosti e li rinomini come ti pare. lì c'è pure un esempio
<crazyduck_> glpiana: ma da questo utente nuovo  o da quello vecchio
<glpiana> crazyduck_, quello vecchio
<crazyduck_> ok
<crazyduck> glpiana: sono nella cartella home
<glpiana> crazyduck, dai, su, non hai mai rinominato un file?
<glpiana> crazyduck, ctrl+h   per visualizzare i file nascosti e poi selezioni il file, premi f2 e lo rinomini
<crazyduck> glpiana:  si  ma volevo capire se  devo rinomiare tutta la home o solo  quelli  indicati  li
<glpiana> crazyduck, ma se lì c'è scritto di rinominare quelli secondo te quali devi rinominare?
<crazyduck> glpiana:  ok
<nicotano> salve
<crazyduck> glpiana: adesso  e tronato tutto alla normalità
<glpiana> crazyduck, bene :)
<crazyduck> glpiana: riprovo  con il tema mac che ne dici
<glpiana> nulla
<n33b> buongiorno, sono di nuovo qua per problemi alla webcam: creative NX PRO. l'immagine è sempre scurissima!
<remix_tj> n33b: capita anche a me
<remix_tj> n33b: dici che c'e' poca illuminazione?
<remix_tj> n33b: prova a vedere questo thread
<remix_tj> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-950799.html
<n33b> remix_tj : non è che c'è poca illuminazione, la webcam ne "prende" poca quindi rimanda un immagine scura
<n33b> remix_tj o meglio la elabora male e quindi...
<remix_tj> n33b: allora quel thread che ti ho linkato va bene. Dovresti scaricare un tool che sistema la luminosità
<remix_tj> da me ha risolto
<gio321> ciao
<n33b> remix_tj trovo il tool in questione nel link che mi hai postato?
<remix_tj> si dovrebbe chiamarsi set_cam_aram
<remix_tj> n33b: si dovrebbe chiamarsi set_cam_param
<gio321> ciao a tutti chi mi sa dire come posso fare a far funzionare l'audio nel mio lg a1
<gio321> ho xbuntu 11.
<n33b> gio321 appena installato?
<n33b> remix_tj sto cercando...
<gio321> si si
<n33b> gio321 sai che parte muto di default, si?
<gio321> sinceramente no
<gio321> non so propio a chi riferirmi se magari mi dite cosa fare io magari ci provo
<n33b> gio321 ecco, allora portati sull'icona del volume, sulla barra, in alto e cliccaci sopra col tasto sx
<gio321> poi cosa dovrei fare
<driza_manuber> ciao a tutti, devo rimuovere debian da una partizione diversa, ovvero una partizione in cui ho installato solo debian, come posso fare, mantenendo le partizioni attuali in cui ho ubuntu e windows<'
<crazyduck> glpiana: ciao una curiosità,grazie per prima..., lo sai il motivo perchè il tastino www invece che aprirmi  internet mi apre la home di  ubuntu
<glpiana> crazyduck, sarà configurato male. controlla le scorciatoie di tastiera
<Holden> crazyduck, le scorciatoie sono configurabili a piacere
<n33b> gio321 dovrebbe aprirsi la relativa finestra del volume dovresti dovresti trovare il volume escluso, no?
<glpiana> driza_manuber, se stai usando il grub di ubuntu nonhai problemi. formatta quella partizione com emeglio credi. se invece stai usando il grub di debian, prima installa quello di ubuntu e poi procedi
<Holden> driza_manuber, se nella partizioni dove è installato debian non hai nulla di importante puoi semplicemente formattarla e recuperare lo spazio
<n33b> gio321 sempre  nel simbolo del volume, hai una crocetta rossa???
<gio321> no no
<crazyduck> Holden: e dove lo trovo quella funzione specifica...
<driza_manuber> glpiana: come faccio installare il grub di ubuntu?
<gio321> certo ke no
<Holden> crazyduck, sistema/preferenze/scorciatoie da tastiera
<glpiana> driza_manuber, avvii ubuntu e in un terminale scrivi: sudo grub-install /dev/xxx   dove xxx è il device relativo al tuo disco
<glpiana> driza_manuber, per sapere qual è dai sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> driza_manuber, dopo l'install dai anche sudo update-grub
<driza_manuber> ok glpiana
<gio321> se ti informi in qualche forum vedrai il problema
<gio321> n33b
<glpiana> driza_manuber, il device deve essere /dev/sda o /dev/sdb ad esempio, e non roba tipo /dev/sda1, ok? senza numero
<crazyduck> Holden: ottimo grazie
<glpiana> gio321, apri un terminale e scrivi: alsamixer
<glpiana> gio321, sotto i vari canali vedi deglle sigle MM ?
<glpiana> *delle
<gio321> non lo so perche ora sono cn il mac
<driza_manuber> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/693785/ la numero 10 è quella con debian, 6-7-8 ubuntu le altre sono di win
<glpiana> gio321, ah ecco
<glpiana> driza_manuber, quindi il comando sarà: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<driza_manuber> bene glpiana faccio subito
<Mauy> ciao vorrei far si che allavvio di ubuntu partisse in automatico thundebird come si fa?
<glpiana> Mauy, lo metti come applicazione in avvio automatico
<glpiana> Mauy, che versione di ubuntu usi?
<Mauy> ho letto ma non so dove trovare il file per farlo avviare
<Mauy> 11.04
<glpiana> Mauy, cioè ti serve solo sapere dove si trova l'eseguibile di thunderbird?
<Mauy> si
<gio321> glpiana forse è meglio k mi faccio sentire quando sono con ubuntu ok??
<glpiana> Mauy, /usr/bin/thunderbird
<glpiana> gio321, direi di sì :)
<Mauy> ok provo
<gio321> ok grz trp gentili
<glpiana> gio321, comuqnue apri alsamixer. se i volumi son bassi li alzi premendo la freccia in su. se leggi in basso MM premi il tasto m
<gio321> ok troppo gentile
<Mauy> usr/bin c'è molta roba ma non trothunderbird
<Mauy> non trovo thunderbird
<glpiana> Mauy, come lo hai installato thunderbird?
<Mauy> dal software center
<nicotano> forse è in /opt/thunderbird/
<glpiana> Mauy, apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep thunderbird
<glpiana> nicotano, quello dei repository ufficiali?
<Mauy> fatto
<glpiana> nicotano, http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/amd64/thunderbird/filelist
<glpiana> Mauy, che ha elencato?
<Mauy> mi dai il link x pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Mauy
<ubot-it> Mauy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nicotano> glpiana, :)
<Mauy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/693787/
<glpiana> Mauy, scrivi: locate thunderbird | grep bin
<Mauy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/693789/
<glpiana> Mauy, c'è: /usr/bin/thunderbird
<Mauy> sono un idiota ignorante con linux l'ho trovato scusa
<glpiana> :)
<n33b> remix_tj provato il programma, ma non fa al caso mio, purtroppo.
<n33b> remix_tj grazie lo stesso...
<remix_tj> n33b: mi dispiace, a me ha salvato da un linciaggio sicuro (la mamma aveva comprato la webcam nuova su mio consiglio e stava per legnarmi)
<crazyduck> qualcuno mi sa dire perchè docky non funziona bene?
<thebestneo> ho provato clonezilla in 4 versioni differenti ma ha sempre problemi a partire
<crazyduck> mi chiede un composite
<crazyduck> docky mi chiede un composite che cosa è
<ichi> ciao a tutti
<crazyduck> ichi: ciao
<ichi> ho appena installato la 10.10, qualcuno sa dirmi che applet è quello a forma di busta?
<ichi> io prediligo Openbox come DE, ma nn so come si chiama quell'applet
<ichi> ciao crazyduck
<ichi> vorrei averlo sulla mia barra di openbox
<Guest85079> ciao a tutti
<crazyduck> ichi: credo che sia chiamato indicatore app menu
<ichi> ma da riga di comando come lo lancio?
<ichi> mi manca solo quello
<cristian_c> ciao a tutti
<crazyduck> ichi: tasto dx aggiungi al pannello
<cristian_c> sono riuscito a switchare tra più schermi
<cristian_c> ma c'è un problema
<carmelo_> ciao a tutti
<crazyduck> carmelo_: da bologna
<cristian_c> il desktop risulta fuori campo
<carmelo_> no palermo
<crazyduck> carmelo_: scusa
<ichi> eh.. su openbox come pannello uso tint2
<carmelo_> tran qui
<ichi> più leggero con una bella trasparenza
<cristian_c> ma non so come fare a inquadrarlo sullo schermo
<ichi> nn uso il gnome-panel
<cristian_c> qualcuno sa come fare?
<ichi> tuttavia se lancio un qualsiasi applet da riga di comando, compare sulla barra
<crazyduck> ichi: allora nn so aiutarti
<ichi> solo dovrei sapere come si chiama
<ichi> capito, grazie cmq crazyduck
<ichi> ^^
<carmelo_> la 11.10 e pronta per essere istallata
<carmelo_> ?
<cristian_c> no
<crazyduck> ichi: con il nome che ti ho detto prova lo stsso
<ichi> ok
<crazyduck> ichi: prego
<ichi> appena finisce l'update lo faccio :P
<carmelo_> ho chiedera l'aagiornamento come la 11.04
<carmelo_> in aut
<carmelo_> chi lo sa?
<cristian_c> che cosa?
<crazyduck> nessuno sa cose un composite per docky
<cristian_c> !italiano | crazyduck
<ubot-it> crazyduck: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<crazyduck> cristian_c: lo scrive cosi ubuntu quando riavvioo
<carmelo_> se la versione di lilux 11.10 e pronta per l'istallazione oppure chiedera l'agiornamento in automatico?
<cristian_c> crazyduck, spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> !italiano | carmelo_
<ubot-it> carmelo_: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<carmelo_> ok
<crazyduck> cristian_c: allora ho istallato docky  e quando  riavvio  il sistema mi dice che docky  non è configurato  corretamente e richiede un composite
<ichi> ah un'altra cosa crazyduck , tu usi empathy?
<crazyduck> ichi: no
<cristian_c> crazyduck, appre una finestra di dialogo?
<ichi> mannaggia
<cristian_c> *apre
<crazyduck> cristian_c: si  al  riavvio
<cristian_c> metacity è installato
<cristian_c> o emerald?
<crazyduck> bho
<cristian_c> anche se non so se emerald è ancora sviluppato
<crazyduck> cristian_c: bho  non so cè modo di vederlo
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager
<cristian_c> allora, dicevo
<cristian_c> qualcuno sa come regolare il desktop sullo schermo allo scopo di centrarlo?
<cristian_c> Brutus-, ho scoperto che il tasto funziona di default
<cristian_c> Brutus-, ho notato anche che effettua anche switch multipli
<greenPaolo> iao
<greenPaolo> Ciao
<Raffa50> salve
<Raffa50> hpo un grosso problema
<Raffa50> mi si sono tolti tutti i panelli di ubuntu
<Raffa50> come li ripristino?
<Raffa50_> x favore aiutatemi
<Raffa50_> mi sn spariti i panelli
<Raffa50_> è urgente
<gigirock> Raffa50, ma hai unity ?
<Raffa50_> no
<Raffa50_> ubuntu classico
<Raffa50_> anche se è ubuntu 11
<gigirock> ok allora i pannelli li selezioni in basso a dx ?
<Raffa50_> nn li ho proprio
<Raffa50_> i panelli
<Raffa50_> vedo solo la scrivania
<Raffa50_> e il cairo dock
<Raffa50_> sarà ke ieri sera ho installato kubuntu-desktop
<gigirock> !info spazi di lavoro
<ubot-it> di is not a valid distribution ['lucid', 'maverick', 'natty']
<Raffa50_> ?
<Raffa50_> ho natty
<Raffa50_> ma uso ubuntu classico senza unity
<Raffa50_> è chiara la faccenda?
<Raffa50_> nn c'è più la barra in alto
<Raffa50_> ke conteneva il menù applicazioni
<Raffa50_> e mi faceva vedere temperatura cpu
<Raffa50_> e batteria pc
<Raffa50_> nn c'è un mnoodo x farli tornareù
<Raffa50_> ho cercato su google
<Raffa50_> ma nulla và
<Raffa50_> autatemi siete la mnia ultima speranza!
<Raffa50_> vabbè sarò condanatto a usare kde o unity a vita
<Brutus-> cristian_c, quindi funzionava. :D
<Brutus-> cristian_c, happy ending
<cristian_c> Brutus-, quindi facendo lo switch giusto, riesco a selezionare la giusta risoluzione allo schermo
<cristian_c> Brutus-, il punto è che non so come regolare il desktop, è squadrato
<cristian_c> fuori asse
<cristian_c> Brutus-, sai come si potrebbe fare?
<Brutus-> cristian_c, in questo momento non mi viene nessuna idea.
<cristian_c> Brutus-, va bene
<cristian_c> faccio un'altra domada allora
<cristian_c> *domanda
<cristian_c> sapete come si fa ad attivare i gesti del multitouch del touchpad su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> nel file wishes.xml ce ne sono alcuni, ma non so come attivarli
<Brutus-> cristian_c, dai un'occhiata al man di synaptics, serve a quello
<Brutus-> il comandio
<Brutus-> non è comodo come un gui però..
<cristian_c> Brutus-, cioè in pratica esiste una gui?
<Brutus-> cristian_c, no, ho detto che non è comodo come un tool con gui. Non so se si può fare da gui
<Brutus-> però sembra adatto a quello che devi fare
<Brutus-> fg
<cristian_c> fg?
<Brutus-> cristian_c, ho sbagliato, pensavo di essere sul terminale XD
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Brutus-, cioè quindi scrivi che man synaptic può essere adatto per capire come fare?
<Brutus-> cristian_c, il comando synaptics (occhio alla s finale) è adatto a quello che vuoi fare. Mentre il man ti serve per capire come usare il tool per raggiungere l'obiettivo.
<cristian_c> Brutus-, ok, grazie. Approfondirò l'argomento
<cristian_c> :)
<tdk200> salve a tutti
<tdk200> ragazzi volevo una mano con una scheda wifi alfa awuso36h, sembra funzionare su ubuntu ma la connessione sale e scende avvolte si stacca pure dalla wifi di casa come posso verificare se ha qualche problema la skeda?
<a7x> tdk200, cos'è la skeda?
<tdk200> scheda
<cristian_c> tdk200, non si capisce la frase finale
<cristian_c> che vuol dire 'si stacca pure dalla wiki'?
<tdk200> scheda di rete wifi
<cristian_c> *wifi
<tdk200> ho detto wifi
<tdk200> ho la wifi in casa
<cristian_c> ho corretto
<miki> ciao raga ho un problema, a seguito della disinstallazione sul mio netbook di gnome 3 su ubuntu 11.04, apparentemente andata a buon fine, non riesco più ad installare o fare upfrade di nulla mi da sempre errore, queso in particolareE: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<miki> chi mi aiuta?
<cristian_c> non sapevo che la scheda wifi si staccasse dalla scheda wifi
<cristian_c> XD
<tdk200> e stando lontano dal router devo usare il pc fisso per forza stando lontano quindi senza eterneth
<tdk200> la scheda sembra funzionare
<jester-> miki: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> miki: sudo apt-get -f install
<tdk200> ma a differenza che si win 7 la scheda perde il segnale avvolte si stacca
<jester-> tdk200: natty?
<tdk200> o avvolte la velocità in download ha dei sali e scendi continui avvolte mentre faccio gli aggiornamenti la scheda arriva a metà e sparisce la connessione
<tdk200> si natty
<tdk200> narwal
<miki> jester-: non va mi da questo errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/693847/
<jester-> tdk200: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-2.6.39-natty-generic
<jester-> tdk200: poi riavvia e incrocia le dita
<tdk200> ok
<tdk200> cmq su ubuntu è come se la scheda stesse sempre con il passaggio dati come un download continuo su win7 la luce si accende solo se navigo
<tdk200> cmq provo
<jester-> miki: hai usato ppa-purge?
<miki> si
<jester-> miki: reinstalla sopra senza formattare se vuoi preservare i dati
<jester-> miki: è troppo incasinato
<miki> che significa reinstalla sopra?
<jester-> miki: hai la home separata?
<miki> jester-: non so di che parli sono un novizio
<miki> so solo che non riesco ad installare più nulla...
<Brutus-> burn it
<jester-> miki: cd live, vai in installazione, al partizionamento scegli altro, vai sulla partizione ubuntu, pigi modifica e: usare etxt4, montare come / NON FORMATTARE
<jester-> ext4*
<miki> ok, ho capito ho fatto un casino
<miki> vabbè..
<jester-> miki: ti sei segato un casino di roba
<miki> io i miei dati li ho tutti
<miki> non sembra che abbia perso nulla
<jester-> miki: rileggi cosa ho scritto
<jester-> miki: se reinstalli formattando perdi tutto
<miki> cmq non esiste un metodo per riparare all'errore?
<jester-> miki: togliere tutti i pacchetti segnalatio con pazienza inseguendo le dipendenze e reinstallarli
<miki> ok, provo
<thebestneo> ho provato clonezilla in 4 versioni differenti ma ha sempre problemi a partire
<Steeler> per recuperare foto, su hdd corrotto c'è modo ?
<jester-> Steeler: provare con photorec
<Steeler> jester-, ma non sono file cancellati, stanno comunque sull'hdd.
<jester-> Steeler: se non monta la partizione la vedo dura
<Steeler> jester-, non è che non si monta, è che non copia le foto.
<jester-> Steeler: ki vedi i files?
<jester-> li
<Steeler> jester-, non è mio l'hdd, scrivo per conto di un altro .P
<jester-> Steeler: se monta la partizione e i files li vede con gksu nautilus li dovrebbe copiare e scrivere su altra partizione o hd
<jester-> se non la monta non c'è un tubo da fare
<Steeler> jester-, va bene, grazie
<ubuntuit_> ciao a tutti volevo chiedervi una cosa sto su kubuntu e  alcuni programmi non me li apre e ogni tanto skype crasha per quale motivo questo su ubuntu non succedeva
<jester-> ubuntuit_: quali programmi
<ubuntuit_> jester- , ad esempio gimp
<jester-> ubuntuit_: se di gimp nel terminale?
<jester-> se dai*
<ubuntuit_> jester- , o molto più importante che uso molto geany
<ubuntuit_> mi da errore
<jester-> cioè?
<ubuntuit_> jester- , http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/693861/
<jester-> ubuntuit_: hai usato e usi qualche ppa?
<jester-> centra nulla il de
<jester-> non gli piacciono quelle liib
<ubuntuit_> no
<jester-> ubuntuit_: versione di kde?
<jester-> ubuntuit_: e prova a disattivare tutti gli effetti visivi
<jester-> system settings desktop effetcs e sega tutto
<ubuntuit_> 11.04 e gli effetti li ho disativati
<Peace-> ubuntuit_: sei tu che hai kde?
<ubuntuit_> sisi
<Aligato> jester-, ciao sono tdk200
<Peace-> ubuntuit_: punto uno avevi gnome\unity e hai messo su kde?
<Peace-> ubuntuit_: punto due , hai nvidia ?
<Aligato> avevo provato prima di fare come mi hai detto tu di installare i driver da driver wireles di windows
<Peace-> ubuntuit_: punto 3 hai gli effetti grafici attivati ?
<Peace-> ubuntuit_: che cosa usi per gli effetti opengl o xrender ?
<Aligato> mi ha detto che ha pure rilevato l'hardware ma dopo il riavvio mi è sparita la skeda wifi
<ubuntuit_> peace, 1 ho voluto provare kde e devo dire che mi piace molto 2 ho un ati radeon 3000 punto 3 ho gli effetti grafici disattivati
<jester-> Aligato: isinstalla il pacchetto alora
<jester-> allora
<Peace->  ubuntuit_ fai una bella cosa  ubuntuit_ installa kubuntu bello nuovo senza gnome o unity
<Peace-> ubuntuit_: chissa che mezzo casino che hai li dentro
<Aligato> unico problema è che adesso devo andare col pc fisso vicino al router ma è impossibile
<Aligato> :S
<jester-> Aligato: non serve andare sa nessuna parte
<Aligato> e come faccio l'accesso ad internet è impossibile per me adesso da ubuntu
<jester-> Aligato: sudo dpkg --purge linux-backports-modules-cw-2.6.39-natty-generic
<Aligato> li aveva installati a metà
<jester-> eccasso
<Aligato> perchè la connessione come al solito si è tagliata
<Aligato> cmq provo
<Aligato> può darsi che parte
<jester-> Aligato: sudo apt-get -f install
<Aligato> dimmi tutti i codici che provo li deo copiare o scrivere a mano
<Aligato> mo nn sto su ubuntu
<jester-> Aligato: sudo apt-get -f install
<jester-> se ha scaricato i pacchetti li mette
<jester-> altrimenti sudo dpkg --purge linux-backports-modules-cw-2.6.39-natty-generic
<Aligato> quello di prima lo mando dal terminale? sudo dpkg --purge linux-backports-modules-cw-2.6.39-natty-generic
<ubuntuit_> nessun casino ho installato kubuntu gia in dke
<ubuntuit_> kde
<jester-> Aligato: prima -f install
<Aligato> ok
<jester-> se da errore dai l'altro
<Aligato> ok poi riavvio?
<jester-> Aligato: cosa ha fatto sudo apt-get -f install
<Aligato> devo ancora darlo :D
<Aligato> ho una partizione io devo spegnere e riaccendere
<Aligato> :D
<Aligato> ci vediamo tra poco su ubuntu forse jester-
<miki> jester-: ho reinstallato i programmi che erano stati danneggiati e tutto sembra essere ok adesso, faccio pure l'upgrade senza errori, ma cosa strana sono scomparsi i 2 pannelli inferiore e superiore e non o + i temi rediance ed ambiance; per i temi non fa niente ma x i pannelli come faccio?
<rek> lol mi sono fatto male al naso
<bobbybong> miki, alt f2 scrivi gnome-panel
<rek> non ricordo come configurare la connessione senza X
<Peace-> rek: beh è eth?
<rek> nu
<Peace-> rek: è wifi ?
<rek> si
<Peace-> iwconfig
<Peace-> ricavi il nome della periferica (wlan0 wlan1 ath1 ath2)
<rek> iwconfig scan?
<Peace-> dopo dai sudo iwlist wanl0 scan
<rek> ah si è vero
<Peace-> dopo dai sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<ichi> ciao a tutti
<rek> ciao ichi
<m4rzh4ll> ciao ragazzi
<rek> trovo il mio router
<m4rzh4ll> =)
<ichi> ubuntu 10.10, qualcuno sa come cambiare il nome della periferica wifi da wlan0 a wlan1?
<rek> poi devo config laconnessione
<ichi> c'è qualche impostazione che si può settare in base al mac address?
<ichi> ciao rek
<Peace-> ichi: ma la domanda è perche ?
<m4rzh4ll> ichi
<m4rzh4ll> non è possibile
<rek> Peace-, continuuiamo la config
<m4rzh4ll> dovresti mettere un altro apparekkietto
<Peace-> e dopo mi sa che devi configurare il file etc/interfaces
<Peace-> rek: il che non è proprio semplice
<rek> no
<Peace-> certe volte cambia anche a seconda del driver
<rek> non credo
<rek> deve essere fast come da X
<rek> devi mettere la password mi ricordo
<ichi> ho uno script del conky che rileva se la periferica "wlan1" è collegata e un'altra antenna wifi che mi serve SOLO per la connessione ad internet (quanto la integrata atheros non arriva a prendere)
<Peace-> rek: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=43818
<m4rzh4ll> mm non so!
<m4rzh4ll> a che ti serve praticamente che non ho capito
<ichi> volevo sapere se posso segnare la integrata come wlan0 fissa, la prima scheda esterna come wlan1 e la terza scheda per le connessioni come wlan2
<Peace-> ichi: dammi sto script
<m4rzh4ll> conky
<ichi> m4rzh4ll, mi serve questa cosa perchè sennò se collego la terza scheda e non la seconda, ubuntu la nomina automaqticamente come wlan1 e quindi parte lo script del conky
<ichi> Peace-, a che ti serve avere lo script? oO
<ichi> cmq in sostanza volevo sapere se c'è un file di config per le varie periferiche usb che si attaccano e cambiare il modo in cui le nomina
<m4rzh4ll> non te lo so dire
<m4rzh4ll> mi spiace =(
<ichi> mettendo i nomi "fissi" in base che so.. al mac address
<Peace-> ichi: ma sara' il cazzillo script da cambiare
<rek> grazie
<m4rzh4ll> non so se esiste già compilato
<Peace-> non il nome del device
<m4rzh4ll> rek
<m4rzh4ll> pvt?
<rek> si
<ichi> a meno che nel conky metto un "dmesg | grep [MAC ADDRESS] della scheda che mi serve col conky
<ichi> può funzionare?
<m4rzh4ll> puoi provarci
<m4rzh4ll> non costa niente
<ichi> "if dmesg | grep [MAC] then blablablabla
<m4rzh4ll> :-D
<Ola86> ciao raga
<Ola86> buona sera
<Brutus-> Dato il nome di un file (il percorso completo) conoscete un modo per riferirsi alla cartella che lo contiene, in un comando?
<ichi> ah cmq, non so per quale motivo (senza smanettare nulla) se attacco la mia antenna che ho comprato la mia integrata me la fa diventare "wlan0-wlan1"
<ichi> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ichi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/693919/
<ichi> questo è il paste del mio iwconfig
<sito> se voglio sapere che risoluzione usa grub per mettergli un'immagine di sfondo adatta, cosa devo fare?
<bobbybong> sito, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Temi
<sito> ok, vediamo se riesco ad estrapolare le informazioni
<sito> no, non trovo nessuna informazione riguardo la risoluzione
<bobbybong> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<Guest15208> salve a tutti
<Guest15208> una domanda come faccio a modificare l'interlinea con open office?
<Guest15208> grazie
<sito> bobbybong da quel che ho letto siccome c'è scritto gfxterm nel file 05_debian_theme dovrei avere una risoluzione vesa compatibile con la mia scheda grafica che però non viene menzionata, dunque ne so quanto prima.
<bobbybong> sito, http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Splashimages.html leggi anche qui
<Guest15208> ma nessuno mi sa rispondere grazie
<sito> ok grazie
<sito> ah, è più complicato di quanto immaginassi, comunque si può fare
<sito> grazie bobbybong alla prossima
<rreto> ciao, avrei bisogno di essere guidato nel disinstallare e reinstallare flashplayer. potete aiutarmi?
<davyde> sera gente
<davyde> non riesco a installare shotwel 0.11 come si fa?
<bobbybong> !info shotwell
<ubot-it> shotwell (source: shotwell): digital photo organizer. In component main, is extra. Version 0.9.3-0ubuntu0.1 (natty), package size 1975 kB, installed size 5756 kB
<davyde> bobbybong, uso ubuntu 10.04 e mi installa la 0.5 ho aggiunto il ppa di yorba come suggerito dal suo sito e mi ha installato la 0.7
<davyde> ho scaricato il tarball
<bobbybong> !chat | davyde
<ubot-it> davyde: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<davyde> come si apre un terminale direttamente dalla finestra di nautilus senza dover scrivere tutto il percorso a mano?
<bobbybong> davyde, devi installare nautilus-open-terminal
<davyde> Grande!
<davyde> bobbybong, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/693985/ ho dato il comando make come sulla guida di yorba ma mi da questo errore
<bobbybong> !chat | davyde
<ubot-it> davyde: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<davyde> ok scusa
<Aligato> mio dio ma quanto è strano sto ubuntu
<Aligato> lo brucerei
<Aligato> disintegrerei
<Aligato> manderei al diavolo lui e chi lo ha creato
<bobbybong> Aligato, nessuno ti obbliga ad usarlo
<attempt> installa windows 95 e vivi felice.
<Aligato> si ma è normale che una scheda wifi usb la vede funziona
<Aligato> ma ogni 3 secondi che mi connetto alla wifi di casa
<Aligato> stacca la linea e non naviga
<Aligato> manco nelle impostazioni del router mi fa entrare è un sistema del caiser souse
<attempt> !wicd
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Wicd
<Aligato> poi ogni volta che si aggiorna
<Aligato> va al diavolo qualcos'altro
<Aligato> ma nn si capisce un cazz
<bobbybong> il vero problema non è ubuntu è l'utente
<Aligato> è si
<Aligato> proprio così
<attempt> ti si consiglia di usare la versione lts di ubuntu. la 10.04..
<Aligato> infatti quella andava bene con la mia scheda wifi mo non + con la merdaccia di ubi11
<Aligato> invece di andare avanti si va indietro
<attempt> tornare a versione precedente significa reinstallare.
<Aligato> io formatto e nn se ne parla + mi so esaurito
<rreto> ciao, ubuntu 10.10 filmati a scatti e cpu vicina al 100%. chi sa da cosa dipende?
<attempt> ti si consiglia di usare la lts e aggiornare quando esce la successiva lts.
<attempt> rreto che vga hai? ati??
<attempt> avvia ubuntu come ubuntu classic puoi scegliere al login. prova ubuntu senza effetti e vedi se hai stessi problemi rreto
<rreto> guarda sono un po poco pratico di comandi....non saprei
<Aligato> rreto torna a windows che è meglio
<attempt> rreto apri terminale e dai lspci metti poi su paste. leggi sotto.
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rreto> ah si, guarda gli effetti non me li fa neanche avviare e i problemi vengono con shokwave
<Aligato> che pena che mi fa ubi ubi
<Aligato> rreto torna a windows di sti problemi nn ne hai
<rreto> scusa, paste qual'è?
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<attempt> segui le istruzioni di ubot-it
<rreto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/693997/
<attempt> rreto se riavvii quando arrivi al login che metti la password vedi in basso hai una finestra di dialogo scegli ubuntu senza effetti e vedi se fa' uguale. la vga e' la scheda video. trattasi di sapere quale e' per mettere il driver appropriato.
<rreto> si, ho messo su paste qello che mi hai chiesto
<rreto> ci capisci niente?
<attempt> hai un'integrata via.
<attempt> VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)
<rreto> ti è utile per sapere come mai in firefox vedo tutto a scatti, youtube, streemtv....
<attempt> gli effetti del desktop sono supportati? li vedi?
<rreto> non posso attivarli
<rreto> non li vedo
<attempt> :/   prima volta che incontro quel tipo di vga io.
<attempt> penso abbia qualche problema
<rreto> anzi no! posso vederli... un attimo che ti dico cosa succede
<rreto> ricerca driver disponibili...
<rreto> Impossibile abilitare gli effetti desktop ???
<attempt> avvia ubuntu senza effetti dal login. riavvii e allo schermo dove vedi il tuo nome e devi inserire la pass prima scegli avvia ubuntu senza effetti.  o c'e' qualche bug sul driver oppure la video integrata non ce la fa' a supportare gli effetti e la riproduzione video contemporaneamente.
<attempt> rreto se ci sono driver adatti lo vedi da driver hardware dove ti propone l'installazione dei suddetti. se ce ne sono.
<rreto> anche se adesso negli effetti è spuntato "nessuno" ?
<attempt> che ubuntu hai?
<rreto> 10.04
<attempt> ah ok. hai lucid.
<bobbybong> rreto, http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=4&sqi=2&ved=0CD8QFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.adobe.com%2Fcontent%2Fdam%2FAdobe%2Fen%2Fdevnet%2Fflash%2Farticles%2Fflash_player_admin_guide%2Fflash_player_admin_guide.pdf&ei=B_N4To3rIoTNswbC-fytCw&usg=AFQjCNFnmCMCGxngbVmqW0YDgBS5QoZtdw&sig2=j0UxBInKJK6F76P0Y8OIlQ
<attempt> allora non ti so' che dire se hai lucid....  :(
<bobbybong> il manuale di flash player
<Devidino> rreto,  qual'è il problema?
<rreto> grazie comunque, tanto non trovo una risposta da un bel po!!! comincio quasi a rinunciarci. ciao!
<attempt> bobbybong permetti query?
<bobbybong> si
<bobbybong> attempt,
<rreto> il problema è che se voglio vedere filmati con flash vanno lenti e la cpu va in saturazione. si accende la ventola e si scalda il netbook
<Devidino> rreto,  hai installato il flash player?
<rreto> si, certo
<Devidino> rreto,  questo giusto ? sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<rreto> oddio, ne ho provate tante.... adesso mi piacerebbe disinstallare e reinstallare tutto con qualcuno che ne capisce!
<Devidino> rreto,  bisogna vedere che roba hai installato
<Devidino> :)
<rreto> comunque si, l'ho fatto, ma ho fatto anche altre cose come cambiare delle cose nella gestio0ne pacchetti
<Devidino> rreto, ah, comunque tralasciamo un attimo queste cose , vai nel browser e digita nella barra degli indirizzi about:plugins
<Devidino> rreto, controlla che ci sia la voce Shockwave Flash.
<rreto> scusa dammi un secondo che devo risolvere na cosa e ti ricontatto. scusa
<Devidino> rreto,  nulla
<thebestneo> ciao, sono sempre alle prese con il problema con clonezilla, non riesco ad avviarlo
<herz> buonassera a tuttti! ho un problema con le finestre,quando premo "minimiza le finestre "no lo vedo dove va la finestra ,eppure la voce della "You tube" nella finestra minimizata si sente ancora ma no risco trvare la finesta ,se qualcuno mi puo dare un indicazione ,grazie!
<Devidino> thebestneo,  da terminale non si avvia?
<thebestneo> Devidino: è live...
<Devidino> herz,  versione di ubuntu?
<herz> mint 10
<Devidino> thebestneo,  ah è una live di clonezilla!
<thebestneo> Devidino: si, da quanto so clonezilla è disponibile solo live o per server
<Devidino> herz,  non posso aiutarti qui è supporto ad ubuntu e derivare riconosciute come kubuntu ecc, quindi al massimo ti rimando al canale generale
<Devidino> !chat | He4dShOt
<ubot-it> He4dShOt: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Devidino> He4dShOt,  scusami
<Devidino> !chat | herz
<ubot-it> herz: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Devidino> !chat | thebestneo
<ubot-it> thebestneo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Devidino> thebestneo,  comunque esponi di la
<thebestneo> Devidino: ok
<herz> ok grazie lo stesso uso ubuntu 11 04 e mint 10 ma il problem a e su mint 10 ,grazie e buona serata
<Devidino> herz,  prova a chiedere di la! , comunque credo che abbiamo snellito troppo la relese:S
<rreto> devidino eccomi di nuovo      application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf
<Devidino> rreto,  ok con il flash player sei apposto, il problema è che magari hai driver video che non supportano l'accellrazione 3d
<rreto> non saprei... non mi si ativano neppure gli effetti grafici desktop
<Devidino> rreto,  ok allora è dovuto a quello, che scheda video hai?
<rreto> VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)
<Devidino> rreto,  in In Ubuntu 11.04, fare clic sul pulsante di spegnimento in altro a destra, selezionare Impostazioni di sistema e andare su Hardware → Driver aggiuntivi.
<Devidino> controlla se li ci sono driver proprietari in lista da installare
<rreto> no, ho il 10.04! è uguale?
<Devidino> rreto,  no aspetta
<rreto> ok
<Devidino> rreto,  selezionare la voce Sistema → Amministrazione → Driver hardware dal men
<Devidino> controlla li se c'è
<rreto> attendo.....:D
<bobbybong> rreto, http://tinyurl.com/3h4vwnd è la guida di flash player leggi da pagina 23 fino a pagina 26 ci sono delle opzioni che potresti provare
<rreto> dice che per far funzionare il pc ci sono in uso driver proprietari
<Devidino> rreto,  quali ?
<Devidino> rreto,  uno screen sarebbe l'ideale
<rreto> broadcom star senza fili....ummm... sembra il wifi!
<Devidino> rreto,  curiosità nel frattempo usi il sistema a 64bit?
<rreto> 32
<Devidino> rreto,  si poi?
<Devidino> rreto,  ok
<rreto> nient'altro
<Devidino> rreto,  ok dammi un attimo allora per capire se ci sono driver proprietari per la tua scheda
<Jack_> ciao a tutti. sono nuovo di ubuntu, mi potreste dare una mano su come installare mldonkey?
<rreto> faccio uno shot e lo metto? dimmi dove si mette
<Devidino> rreto,  no se c'è solo quello ok così
<Devidino> rreto,  ho capito che per far funzionare bene quella scheda devi usare i driver openchrome
<attempt> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/MlDonkey
<bobbybong> Jack_,  sudo apt-get install mldonkey-gui
<attempt> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=165384.0
<Devidino> rreto,  dai gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Devidino> rreto,  poi incollalo su paste
<Devidino> !paste | rreto
<ubot-it> rreto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rreto> scusa, se do quel comando mi apre gedit vuoto... che posto?
<Jack_> ok ora ci provo grazie :)
<Devidino> rreto,  allora ho sbagliato io aspeyya
<rreto> hahaha!!
<Devidino> rreto, gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Devidino> rreto,  tuti sbagliano:)
<rreto> hhahaha!!! è uno scherzo? mi apre di nuovo la pag vuota!
<Jack_> attempt: mi dice che il server non è raggingibile
<attempt> non ha xorg. da lucid va' dato il comando per averlo.. sudo Xorg -configure con il server x fermo  quindi prima dare sudo service gdm stop
<attempt> anzi da karmic mi sa'.
<bobbybong> Jack_, che versione di ubuntu usi?
<Devidino> attempt,  da karmic ma non ha xorg?? come definisce i driver in uso?
<Jack_> 11.04
<attempt> quindi dare sudo mv ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf   e poi riavviare il server x con sudo service gdm start .
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get update  Jack_
<rreto> santo cielo che linguaggio usate!!! mi perdo un tantino tra le righe hahaha!!
<Devidino> rreto,  i messaggi di attempt era per te!:)
<rreto> ho 1/2 capito
<Jack_> fatto...ora che devo rfare?
<bobbybong> Jack_,  sudo apt-get install mldonkey-gui
<attempt> Devidino non conosco i dettagli ma xorg lo hai se lo crei da quella versione. chi ha ati e nvidia il problema non si pone. si crea installando il driver proprietario. chi usa driver integrati nel kernel tipo intel non ha xorg.
<rreto> ma quale è il comando che devo dare secondo voi?
<attempt> *non lo hai se non lo crei.
<Devidino> attempt,  capito, gli ripeti la procedura in sequenza
<Jack_> Ah ecco ora c'è l'intergfaccia grafica. Se volessi usarla via web?
<rreto> si, grazie
<bobbybong> Jack_, ti leggi il manuale allegato
<attempt> rreto  quando chiudi il server x che e' quello video non vedi piu' il desktop ma sei a linea di comando. quindi segnati i comandi e rispetta esattamente maiuscole e spazi.
<Jack_> Grazie per l'aiuto. Scusa queale è il manuale allegato?
<attempt> creiamo il file che non hai di configurazione di xorg per la scheda video.
<attempt> quello che ti si apre bianco perche' non esiste ancora.
<bobbybong> nell'interfaccia c'è lalinguetta aiuto
<attempt> rreto nella speranza che serva ovviamente.
<rreto> non creo danni vero?
<attempt> i comandi in sequenza sono:      sudo service gdm stop     poi   sudo Xorg -configure
<Jack_> ...non la vedo:(
<attempt> poi
<attempt> poi quindi dare sudo mv ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf   e poi riavviare il server x con sudo service gdm start .
<attempt> oppure ti sposti in una shell di sistema direttamente con ctrl alt f2 e dai tutti i comandi di li.
<attempt> dopo il riavvio avrai quel file di conf video che e' comodo in quanto modificabile alla bisogna.
<Devidino> IO devo andare che domani ho da alzarmi presto buona serata
<attempt> Devidino ma che gli volevi far cambiare in xorg?
<Devidino> rreto,  il fatto che la cpu ti va alta è quasi normale, la ventola si aggancia per via dell'elevata temperatura della scheda video durante l'uso dei flash io ho quasi 80°
<rreto> allora io  provo ma voi.... mica ve ne andrete senza sapere come finisce!!!!! e se rompo ttto???? hahaha. spero di no! grazie per la mano!
<Devidino> attempt,  volevo verificare se usava
<rreto> io 98%
<Devidino> driver openhorome
<Devidino> attempt,  sono i driver per la sua scheda di norma sono di base in un installazione volevo verificare
<attempt> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Via/OpenChrome
<Devidino> attempt,  ottimo
<Devidino> attempt,  vogliamo verificare prima questo?
<rreto> che faccio io? inserisco?ù
<Devidino> rreto,  no fermo un attimo
<Devidino> questa scheda è un bel problema
<Devidino> attempt,  se ho ben capito non funziona l'accellerazione 3d
<Devidino> accelerazione *
<Devidino> rreto,  dai un attimo questo comando
<Devidino> lspci |grep VGA
<rreto> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rreto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/694025/
<Devidino> rreto,  credo che tu debba tenerti i video a scatti, gli effetti puoi scordarteli e i video vanno a scatti per via dell'accelerazione 3D che non è supportata
<attempt> rreto se dai i comandi che ti ho dato sopra per creare xorg.conf dovresti ottenere un file nella directory /etc/X11/ che si chiama appunto xorg.conf e che dovrebbe contenere questo.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/694026/  .  se corrisponde e ancora non va' c'e' poco da fare.
<rreto> allora ho  un computer di m... come sospettavo dall'inizio!
<Devidino> attempt,  si corrisponde ai chip in lista dubito risolva
<Devidino> attempt,  c'è proprio scritto che dalla versione 9 nel driver è stato disabilitato il DRI
<Devidino> quindi non ha supporto 3d
<attempt> rreto ma comunque torna in canale che magari trovi qualcuno con lo stesso chip che ha risolto oppure che ne sa' di piu'.
<attempt> ok ma un conto e' non avere effetti 3d un'altro non riuscire neanche a vedere i video flash.
<Devidino> attempt,  Con questa soluzione non si avrà accelerazione 3D (le applicazioni 3D saranno lente), ma il sistema non si bloccherà.
<rreto> ragazzi siete fantastici. grazie per il tempo che avete perso con me e ve ne sono grato. speriamo di si, che tornando nel canale mi vada meglio!
<attempt> rreto cerca un modo per aumentare la cache video di flash sul browser
<Devidino> rreto,  comunque si torna magari c'è qualcuno più informato
<Devidino> io vado a letto, buona serata gente
<attempt> e se devi usare un player video usa vlc e aumenta la cache video dei vari formati per ridurre il problema.
<rreto> grazie per queste ultime informazioni, ciao!!
<attempt> ciao
<rreto> scusa un momento!
<rreto> mi dici la cash video? dove potrei cercarla?
<Devidino> attempt,  ma la P4M900 via è una scheda prestampata ?
<Devidino> attempt,  nel senso è tutto in una scheda? cpu , video e il resto?
<attempt> rreto su google.  penso che in qualche file del browser ci sia modo di aumentare la cache.
<rreto> grazie a tutti e buonanotte!!!!!!!!
<attempt> Devidino di sicuro e' integrata nella mobo.
<Devidino> attempt,  ho il dubio che è una mobo che ha tutto integrato:)
<attempt> e di sicuro in un eepc non puo' mettere una vga separata pci-e
<Devidino> attempt,  ora mi sfugge il termine tecnico, ma credo che sia una scheda con tutto integrato
<attempt> ma certo. e' un eeepc con tutto integrato e cpu atom.
<Devidino> attempt,  ecco sembra quasi una scheda embedded
<Devidino> non mi tornava il termine
<attempt> Devidino quei portatilini con video da 10 pollici...
<Devidino> attempt,  si si avevo intuito mmm un casino insomma :) va bè buona notte
<attempt> notte
<gio321> salve a tutti aiuto di bisono urgente
<gio321> scusate..
<rek> lol
<lucas_> ciao ho un problema quando avvio ubuntu
<lucas_> ..
<lucas_> nessuno mi aiuta?
#ubuntu-it 2011-09-21
<Steeler> freenode in down ?
<glpiana> ola
<crazyduck> gigirock: niente da fare con ubuntu non si vuole connetere
<gigirock> crazyduck, bentornato....sei in xp adesso ?
<crazyduck> gigirock: si ahimeè
<glpiana> crazyduck, oggi non ci sono i log del canale. puoi riproporre il tuo problema?
<gigirock> crazyduck, apri un terminale in xp e scrivi ipconfig /all
<gigirock> glpiana, in xp la lan funziona mentre in ubuntu no....
<gigirock> crazyduck, dopodiche' pasta il risultato qui
<glpiana> gigirock, gli hai già fatto controllare /etc/network/interfaces?
<gigirock> glpiana, no perche' quando e' in ubu non e' collegato....
<glpiana> gigirock, beh, glielo fai copiare ;)
<gigirock> glpiana, vorrei prima capire come si deve collegare alla lan se con dhcp o no
<glpiana> oki
<crazyduck> gigirock: come si fa copiare e incollare un terminale di win
<glpiana> !image | crazyduck
<ubot-it> crazyduck: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gigirock> crazyduck, sul bordo della finestra cmd premi il dx del mousre
<gigirock> *mouse
<crazyduck> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/694332/
<crazyduck> gigirock: ualla
<gigirock> crazyduck, allora quando sarai in ubuntu:
<crazyduck> gigirock: dimmi pure
<gigirock> apri un terminale e scrivi ifconfig
<gigirock> controlla che ci sia una interfaccia che si chiama eth0
<gigirock> crazyduck, usi ubuntu 1104 ?
<crazyduck> gigirock: si natty
<gigirock> ok in alto a destra ci sara' il simbolo del tasto on/off l'ultima scelta in basso e' impostazioni di sistema
<crazyduck> gigirock: ti seguo
<crazyduck> gigirock: non ti seguo più
<gigirock> crazyduck,  "impostazioni di sistema" e' una scelta del menu che apparira' premendo il tasto in alto a destra !
<crazyduck> gigirock: ok
<bobbybong> ciao
<gigirock> crazyduck, poi da questo menu scegli "connessioni di rete"
<crazyduck> gigirock: si
<gigirock> crazyduck, poi 'via cavo' poi ' ipv4' poi 'automatico dhcp'
<gigirock> ma crazyduck da dove hai installato ubuntu ?
<crazyduck> gigirock: partzione di c:
<crazyduck> gigirock: da live cd
<gigirock> si ma crazyduck una volta installata non si e' mai collegata ?
<crazyduck> gigirock: si a casa sempre qua in spagna è più un casino
<crazyduck> gigirock: sono su una connesione lan via satellite ....
<crazyduck> gigirock: storia lunnga
<gigirock> crazyduck, ma 6 su una lan con degli switch ?
<glpiana> -.-
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<crazyduck> gigirock: credo di no ma non so  dovrei indagare dal tecnico del satellite
<crazyduck> gigirock: che adesso è incasiato con il lavoro
<gigirock> crazyduck, tu 6 collegato fisicamente al modem satellite ?
<gigirock> crazyduck, la conf di xp che mi hai postato e' comunissima
<gigirock> solo che se a casa imposti tu i valori di ip dns e gtw allora n funzionera' mai
<crazyduck> gigirock: io sono in una stanza piena di cavi cavini e cavetti qua cè un cavo cat che se lo infilo in windows va se lo infilo con ubunto no ... cmq credo che sia una roba standard solo che internet ci arriva con il satellte
<glpiana> crazyduck, controlla che sia impostato in dhcp come ti ha detto gigirock. poi guarda il contenuto del file /etc/network/interfaces. magari copiatelo e torna qui
<crazyduck> glpiana: gigirock  ok adesso allora switch to ubunto poi win
<glpiana> crazyduck, e già che ci sei fai anche questo
<crazyduck> ubuntu
<crazyduck> glpiana: spara
<glpiana> crazyduck, scrivi in un terminale: ping -c3 74.125.39.103
<glpiana> crazyduck, e vedi se pinga. torna e riferisci
<crazyduck> glpiana: grazie guys
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Trim_> Ciao a tutti.
<gennaro> ciao
<gennaro> per usare Facebook con Pdigin
<glpiana> gennaro, devi installare pidgin-facebookchat
<gennaro> che protocollo devo mettere
<gennaro> AIM...
<gennaro> quale di questi ho installato pidgin-facebookchat
<gennaro> ho gia installato pidgin-facebookchat
<gennaro> non so pero che protocollo mettere
<glpiana> gennaro, allora riaprendo pidgin dovresti trovartelo elencato
<gennaro> facebook (XMPP).... va bene
<gennaro> non va
<gennaro> mi puoi seguire passo passo
<glpiana> gennaro, dovresti vederne due di protocolli per facebook, facebook e facebook (xmpp)
<gennaro> no solo facebook (XMPP)
<gennaro> eppure ho installato tutto
<glpiana> gennaro, dopo aver installato pidgin-facebookchat devi riavviare pidgin
<gennaro> ci sono tanti protocolli una decina....
<gennaro> ho riavviato proprio il computer
<gennaro> niente da fare
<gennaro> ci sono tanti protocolli
<glpiana> gennaro, apri un temrinale e scrivi: sudo apt-get install pidgin-facebookchat
<gennaro> ok...m a mi dice che è gia alla versione piu recente
<gennaro> comunque ho fatto
<glpiana> gennaro, strano non ti appaia facebook. vabbè, prova ocn l'unico che hai
<gennaro> con quello non va
<gennaro> il mio nome utente è gennaromasiello12@alice.it.... invece li mi esce @facebookchat
<glpiana> gennaro, un secondo
<glpiana> gennaro, prima su facebook devi settare il nome utente: https://www.facebook.com/settings?ref=mb
<glpiana> gennaro, l'hai fatto?
<gennaro> no
<gennaro> come si fa
<gennaro> in che senso
<gennaro> come si fa
<gennaro> ora sto su facebook
<gennaro> che devo fare
<crazyduck> glpiana: gigirock  sempre con win non pingA... vi pasto questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/694370/
<crazyduck> gigirock: glpiana  non capisco
<kidnox39> ciao a tutti. Ho un problema con il netbook dotato di modulo 3g integrato su mini-pci-e card. Il modulo è un huawei e620 che su ubuntu dovrebbe funzionare alla perfezione. Ho però un problema. DElle volte viene rilevato. Altre volte no. è Possibile accendere il modulo tramite un pulsante che spesso però quando viene pigiato non fa niente. Quando il modulo funziona se do il comando lsusb lo trovo in elenco. Quando non funzio
<kidnox39> na non compare nell'elenco di lsusb. Come se fosse spento. Se metto il netbook in stand by e poi lo riaccendo alcune volte lo rileva altre no. Come posso fare per accendere la periferica da shell?
<alnuvola> salve a tutti
<jester-> kidnox39: quando non lo rileva prova col comando: sudo rfkill unblock all
<kidnox39> grazie jaster. avevo dimenticato di dire che ho già provato con sudo rfkill unblock all ma non compare proprio nell'elenco.
<kidnox39> è come se fosse spento.
<jester-> kidnox39: se non c'è in lsusb facile che spenga la porta
<kidnox39> come se non venisse gestito per qualche ragione
<kidnox39> e come lo riaccendo
<jester-> kidnox39: che kernel usi
<jester-> kidnox39: quando lo vede dai lsusb e vedi che oduli usb usa
<jester-> moduli
<kidnox39> 2.6.38.8-generic ma ho provato anche con il 2.6.38.11-generic
<jester-> quando non viene rilevato manca di sicuro un modulo
<jester-> che caricherai con sudo modprobe nomemodulo
<kidnox39> allora dammi un secondo che vedo di riavviarlo un paio di volte per farlo accendere
<jester-> kidnox39: stampati lsub prima
<jester-> lsmod scusa
<kidnox39> ok si è acceso
<kidnox39> allora devo dare lsmod
<kidnox39> c'è un sacco di roba
<jester-> kidnox39: dai lsmod > moduli.txt che ti fa un file
<kidnox39> come faccio a capire quale usa per il modulo 3g?
<lucas_> ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di un aiuto non riesco a visualizzare l'hdd esterno su ubuntu
<jester-> kidnox39: stessa cosa quando non la rileva
<jester-> poi confronti i due files
<kidnox39> ok
<lucas_> jester mi puoi aiutare :(
<kidnox39> e poi
<Brutus-> lucas_, è visto dal sistema? Prova il comando lsusb
<lucas_> ok aspetta
<kidnox39> e poi devo dare modprobe con il modulo che non c'è?
<jester-> kidnox39: si
<lucas_> @brutus http://paste.ubuntu.com/694377/
<ubottu-it> lucas_: Error: "brutus" is not a valid command.
<lucas_> brutus ecco che mi dice http://paste.ubuntu.com/694377/
<kidnox39> jester: scusa una domanda. Se poi do sudo modprobe modulo  al riavvio successivo lo memorizza?
<jester-> kidnox39: diff moduli.txt moduli2.txt ti aiuta
<Brutus-> lucas_, di che marca è l'hd?
<lucas_> ti spiego su gparted riesco a vederlo pero quando vado a provare a partizionare mi dice di creare una tabella creo la tabella e non succede nulla
<lucas_> fujitsu
<jester-> kidnox39: seempre che sia quello il problema si metterà il modulo un /etc/modules ma se lo fa dopo una sospensione durante la quale scarica il modulo lo dovrai fare a mano
<kidnox39> ok
<kidnox39> ora provo e ti faccio sapere
<Brutus-> lucas_, ma vuoi visualizzare il contenuto dell'hdd o cosa?
<lucas_> brutus: esatto pero prima vorrei partizionarlo
<Brutus-> !gparted | lucas_ per partizionarlo, se lo vedi segui questa guida
<ubot-it> lucas_ per partizionarlo, se lo vedi segui questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<lucas_> ti faccio vedere cosa mi dice
<lucas_> brutus: http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/8702/schermatazz.png
<Brutus-> lucas_, cioè non si vede nulla?
<massimo18> ?
<lucas_> brutus: dice etichetta del disco non riconosciuta
<Brutus-> ah, nel terminale
<lucas_> brutus: è da buttare?
<massimo18> lucas_: ma quando inserisci il cavo usb ti compare l'icona?
<lucas_> no nulla pero compare su gparted..
<massimo18> lucas_: prova a formattarlo tutto
<massimo18> comunque siamo OT
<Brutus-> lucas_, sembra che l'hd non abbia alcuna formattazione
<lucas_> già fatto prima xd
<Brutus-> lucas_, se è tutto grigio significa che non è formattato
<lucas_> riprovo allora aspe.
<glpiana> crazyduck, hai guardato il contenuto di /etc/network/interfaces ?
<lucas_> mi ha dato errore ora posto lo screen
<lucas_> brutus: http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/3738/schermata1r.png
<kidnox39> jester: ho provato a caricare i moduli diversi ma non funziona uguale. non si accende
<Brutus-> lucas_, non so come poter risolvere l'errore. Dettagli?
<lucas_> lo butto
<damaskinos> salve ho un problema con la masterizzazione
<damaskinos> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Brutus-> lucas_, cosa c'è nei dettagli?
<lucas_> quali dettagli
<glpiana> quelli dell'errore lucas_
<lucas_> dice l'operazione non è riuscita
<Brutus-> Molto utili come al solito.... :)
<damaskinos> questo è il file log di brasero dell'errore o simulato prima di masterizzare o perso troppi cd
<damaskinos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/694384/
<lucas_> lol
<Brutus-> lucas_, non so cosa altro fare. Sorry
<lucas_> tranquillo lo butto
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> damaskinos, l'unica cosa che posso consigliarti è di usare k3b per masterizzare
<damaskinos> glpiana: anche k3b mi da problemi
<damaskinos> a volte masterizza mi dice con successo ma non scrive ninete
<Brutus-> lucas_, prova con un altro programma prima
<damaskinos> a volte invece mi da errore pure lui
<Brutus-> a formattare
<glpiana> damaskinos, pure? anche con supporti differenti?
<damaskinos> si
<massimo18> damaskinos: hai provato a masterizzare con win ad esempio?
<damaskinos> dvd cd iso fil tutto
<lucas_> io lo formattato con dban giorni fa
<damaskinos> massimo18: non ho win sul pc ho solo linux
<massimo18> damaskinos: non vorrei fosse un problema hardware allora
<damaskinos> massimo no il lettore funziona bene
<damaskinos> almeno nel legger
<massimo18> damaskinos: eh
<glpiana> damaskinos, hai altri kernel installati?
<damaskinos> glpiana: è solo uno
<damaskinos> l'ultimo
<lucas_> io vado ciao buonagiornata a tutti
<glpiana> damaskinos, stai masterizzando una iso?
<kidnox39> qualcuno ha qualche altra idea?
<glpiana> kidnox39, hai detto di aver identificato il modulo?
<kidnox39> glpiana si
<glpiana> kidnox39, qual è?
<kidnox39> glpiana: sono tre : usb_wwan   , usb_serial , usb-storage
<glpiana> kidnox39, hai detto che ha un tasto di accensione?
<kidnox39> si
<glpiana> kidnox39, se lo premi e guardi dmesg | tail   appare qualcosa?
<kidnox39> un secondo
<damaskinos> glpiana: si però anche con altri file mi ha dato problemi
<glpiana> damaskinos, se è una iso proviamo a masterizzarla da terminale. cd o dvd?
<damaskinos> cd
<damaskinos> dimmi tutto
<glpiana> damaskinos, dammi un secondo  che cerco il comando
<damaskinos> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> damaskinos, scrivi: cdrecord -scanbus        e pastebinnna cosa esce
<crazyduck> glpiana: no ma ci  ho rinunciato !!! con v
<damaskinos> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<damaskinos> glpiana:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/694391/
<kidnox39> glpiana: non dice niente
<crazyduck> glpiana: quando  avrò tempo tra un cavolo e unaltro ci guarderò sono poi  sempre a trabacare
<glpiana> crazyduck, ok
<glpiana> kidnox39, ok, nulla allora
<glpiana> damaskinos, col temrinale piazzati nella directory in cui c'è il file iso che devi masterizzare
<glpiana> damaskinos, poi scrivi: cdrecord dev=4,0,0 -v file.iso
<kidnox39> glpiana: quindi non è proprio possibile accendere il modulo? perchè alcune volte va e altre no?
<glpiana> kidnox39, non ne ho idea
<kidnox39> ok grazie
<glpiana> kidnox39, se ora sta andando, copia qui la riga relativa che vedi dando lsusb
<glpiana> damaskinos, sta scrivendo?
<damaskinos> glpiana: si arrivo
<damaskinos> glpiana: ok scritto sta partendo il tutto vediamo un po'
<damaskinos> glpiana: per il momento scrive speriamo non fallisca nulla
<damaskinos> glpiana: quindi se la storia va buon fine il problema è del software
<damaskinos> comunque devo formattare sto computer ho fatto troppi pasticci
<glpiana> damaskinos, sì, ma aspettiamo l'esito
<damaskinos> glpiana: certo
<kidnox39> glpiana: Bus 001 Device 003 : ID 12d1:1001 Huawei Tecnologies Co., LTD E620 USB MODEM
<glpiana> kidnox39, è interna sta roba?
<kidnox39> si un modulo mini pci e
<kidnox39> interno
<damaskinos> glpiana: mi sa tanto che non abbiamo risolto niente
<glpiana> kidnox39, non trovo nulla al riguardo
<kidnox39> ok però tu hai idea di come si accenda si faccia lo switch on di una periferica usb su mini card?
<glpiana> kidnox39, no, altrimenti te lo avrei detto ;)
<kidnox39> ok :). io chiedo
<kidnox39> cmq sai nn si sa mai! :)
<glpiana> :)
<FrancescoLE> ciao a tutti
<FrancescoLE> se clicco su preferenze audio oltre alla finestra delle impostazioni mi si apre il terminale con questa scritta
<FrancescoLE> non me lo fa mandare..perchè?
<glpiana> O.o
<FrancescoLE>   /usr/share/themes/balanzan/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:87: Murrine configuration option "scrollbar_color" is no longer supported and will be ignored.
<FrancescoLE>  /usr/share/themes/balanzan/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:91: Murrine configuration option "gradients" is no longer supported and will be ignored.
<glpiana> !paste | FrancescoLE
<ubot-it> FrancescoLE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<FrancescoLE> sono quei 2 che ho scritto
<glpiana> FrancescoLE, ben strano che ti si apra da solo un temrinale
<glpiana> *terminale
<glpiana> FrancescoLE, comuqnue quei messaggi si riferiscono al tema in uso
<FrancescoLE> inoltre se lo chiudo si riapre in automatico con quelle 2 frasi
<glpiana> FrancescoLE, cambia tema e vedi se il problema persiste
<FrancescoLE> ho cambiato tema
<FrancescoLE> se chiudo il terminale si riapre in automatico ma senza alcuna scritta
<FrancescoLE> inoltre si sente una voce che dice una cosa inglese
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> FrancescoLE, che ambiente stai usando'
<glpiana> ?
<massimo18> O_O
<filo1234> chissà cosa diceva la voce
<glpiana> ghghghghghghghghgh
<lucas_> ciao ho un problema non riesco a istallare alcuni pacchetti per ascoltare musica mi dice controlla la connessione internet quando sono connesso -.-
<glpiana> lucas_, usi il software center?
<filo1234> lucas_: sudo apt-get update da terminale e metti su pastebin
<lucas_> no
<filo1234> !paste | lucas_
<ubot-it> lucas_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lucas_> ok apetta
<lucas_> ecco qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/694414/
<glpiana> lucas_, ora riprova a installare i pacchetti in questione da terminale
<lucas_> e come si fa a istallarli da terminale O.O
<glpiana> lucas_, dimmi ch epacchetti sono e ti do il comando
<lucas_> ok
<lucas_> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg poi gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 poi streamer0.10-plugins-bad e gstreamer0.1'-plugins-ugly
<glpiana> lucas_, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<lucas_> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/694417/
<glpiana> lucas_, scrivi: gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> lucas_, cambia server dal menu a tendina della prima scheda
<lucas_> ok poi?
<glpiana> lucas_, poi chiudi e ricarica gli indici
<lucas_> ok
<glpiana> lucas_, poi ridai il comando di prima per installare i codec
<lucas_> grande funziona
<glpiana> :)
<lucas_> :D
<lucas_> senti sai come faccio per gli effetti esempio le finestre che si muovono?
<glpiana> !ccsm | lucas_
<ubot-it> lucas_: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<lucas_> non me lo istalla dice le dipendenze dei software non possono essere risolte
<filo1234> lucas_: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<lucas_> ok ma ora mi parte all'avvio o devo dare il comando?
<filo1234> lucas_: non ho capito cosa dovrebbe partire all'avvio
<filo1234> quel pacchetto serve per configurare compiz ( il cubo )
<lucas_> si lo so ma dicevo quando riavvio devo riconfigurare o me lo salva
<filo1234> se le applichi le salva e le tiene
<lucas_> ok perfetto
<lucas_> vabe esco ciao
<filo1234> lucas_: non avrebbe senso configurare una cosa per poi riconfigurarla al riavvio
<lucas_> nelle vekkie versioni di ubuntu si doveva dare il comando ricordo
<crazyduck> glpiana: gigirock  sono con ubuntu modwifi
<filo1234> con chi sei?
<glpiana> eh?
 * filo1234 translator sono con Ubuntu usando la connessione wifi
<crazyduck> glpiana: si stamattina ero quello che chattava qui  con  win sempre io
<crazyduck> filo1234: grazie
<glpiana> crazyduck, so chi sei. è il modwifi che ignoro :)
<crazyduck> glpiana: cè modo di vedere che non abbia dei problemi con la scheda di rete ?
<crazyduck> glpiana: tranqui  cè  filo1234 che traduce .-)
<glpiana> crazyduck, io è da stamattina che vorrei vedere il contenuto di /etc/network/interfaces
<crazyduck> glpiana: io copio  e incollo  nel terminale ma non da nulla
<glpiana> crazyduck, scrivi: cat /etc/betwork/interfaces
<glpiana> !paste | crazyduck
<ubot-it> crazyduck: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<crazyduck> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/694429/
<glpiana> crazyduck, eddai, scrivi bene
<glpiana> hai scritto betwork -.-
<OverMe> lol
<crazyduck> glpiana: ho coipato e pastato qelo che mi ha scritto :-)
<massimo18> uhm
<crazyduck> glpiana: auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<massimo18> crazyduck: guarda la riga 6
<glpiana> crazyduck, clicca sull'icona di rete, va su modifica connessioni. edita la tua connessione ethernet e prendi una schermata della scheda ipv4
<glpiana> !image | crazyduck
<ubot-it> crazyduck: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<crazyduck> glpiana: http://imagebin.org/173392
<glpiana> crazyduck, metti l'output di ifconfig
<glpiana> caffè. a dopo
<crazyduck> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/694437/
<crazyduck> QUALCUNO SAcome si cambia la durata dello screen saver e anche togliere il fatto della password dopo  che si è attivato le screen saver
<filo1234> sistema > preferenze > salvaschermo > gestione alimentazione?
<kidnox39> ciao a tutti. Ho un problema con il netbook dotato di modulo 3g integrato su mini-pci-e card. Il modulo è un huawei e620 che su ubuntu dovrebbe funzionare alla perfezione. Ho però un problema. DElle volte viene rilevato. Altre volte no. è Possibile accendere il modulo tramite un pulsante che spesso però quando viene pigiato non fa niente. Quando il modulo funziona se do il comando lsusb lo trovo in elenco. Quando non funzio
<kidnox39> <kidnox39> na non compare nell'elenco di lsusb. Come se fosse spento. Se metto il netbook in stand by e poi lo riaccendo alcune volte lo rileva altre no. Come posso fare per accendere la periferica da shell?
<crazyduck> glpiana: allora che midici
<crazyduck> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/694437/
<glpiana> crazyduck, la connessione ethernet prima ti funzionava?
<crazyduck> glpiana: sinceramente prima di partire per la spagna funzionava bene
<glpiana> crazyduck, dalla configurazione che usi su windows, che hai postato stamattina, sembrerebbe sufficiente attaccare il cavo
<crazyduck> glpiana: qua non l so perchè va solo  con  wifi
<crazyduck> glpiana: si si  infatti  butto il  cavo dentro  e va ... con ubuntu  no
<OverMe> crazyduck, quel virbr0 l'hai configurata tu?
<frezli> ciao raga  , mi sono posto di capire che versione di driver sta usando la mia chiavetta wireless ma non sono riuscito a trovare niente su gogle , c'è un comando o qualcosa per vedere i driver installati e la versione ??  grazie
<crazyduck> OverMe: si in base al a ifconfig
<OverMe> ?
<OverMe> per cosa ti serve?
<crazyduck> OverMe: no aspe me la data lui  tramite ifconfig
<OverMe> hai installato qualche progrmma di virtualizzazione e/o seguito qualche guida a caso?
<crazyduck> OverMe: no non credo
<roboso> ciao ragazzi
<roboso> ho messo due schede in sli ho instllato i nuovi driver però non mi sembra che lo sli sia attiva...
<OverMe> crazyduck, fammi vedere un: sudo virsh net-list
<nicotano> salve
<crazyduck> OverMe: ualllà http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/694456/
<OverMe> crazyduck, mi dai il permesso di potare tutto?
<OverMe> anzi, crazyduck, datti il permesso di potare tutto
<OverMe> sudo virsh net-destroy default
<crazyduck> OverMe: rete default distrutta
<roboso> hem scusate qualcuno che si intende di sli?
<OverMe> sudo virsh net-undefine default
<crazyduck> OverMe: È stata rimossa la definizione della rete default
<crazyduck> OverMe: e adesso :D
<OverMe> sudo service libvirtd stop
<crazyduck> OverMe: libvirtd: unrecognized service
<crazyduck> OverMe: now?
<OverMe> crazyduck, ifconfig
<crazyduck> OverMe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/694459/
<OverMe> dai un: sudo dhclient eth0
<OverMe> vediamo che dice
<crazyduck> OverMe: per ora dice un cappero
<crazyduck> ma ci devo infilare il cavo
<crazyduck> OverMe: ci devo infilare il cavo
<OverMe> crazyduck, lol, fallo
<OverMe> infila il cavo e aspetta allora a dare il comando
<crazyduck> OverMe: mmmm ora da dove sono nn è possibile
<OverMe> allora fai così, riavvia e prova a vedere se funziona col cavo
<crazyduck> OverMe: si perchè  o  è cavo  o  e wifi
<gigirock> crazyduck, ma adesso sei in wifi ?
<crazyduck> gigirock: si ... ma non ho il cavo il  cavo  e 100m da qui  o wifi  o  cavo  situazione pesa la mia in asturia
<crazyduck> gigirock: qualcuno si domanderà che cavolo ci fai li  in una situazione di merda come questa !!!
<crazyduck> anche no
<crazyduck> provo  a riavviare
<Verba_> Salve vorrei togliermi un dubbio
<Verba_> oggi parlando con un mio amico informatico mi ha detto che ubuntu non è un buon sistema linux
<Verba_> perchè questo?
<SAM_> ciao a tutti,ho uno scanner epson perfection v500 photo. Come faccio ad installarlo?grazie
<OverMe> e non potevi chiederlo al tuo amico?
<Verba_> OverMe: non mi ha dato una spiegazione
<Verba_> io è da un 3 anni che utilizzo solo questo sistema
<OverMe> Verba_, evidentemente non ne ha trovata una. da qui la risposta
<Verba_> OverMe: anche questo è vero :)
<nicotano> Verba_,  io non sono un informatico, ma ti assicuro che da 6 anni uso ubuntu senza problemi
<OverMe> Verba_, comunque meglio che ti sposti nel chan #ubuntu-it-chat per discutere di queste cose
<kidnox39> ciao a tutti. Ho un problema con il netbook dotato di modulo 3g integrato su mini-pci-e card. Il modulo è un huawei e620 che su ubuntu dovrebbe funzionare alla perfezione. Ho però un problema. DElle volte viene rilevato. Altre volte no. è Possibile accendere il modulo tramite un pulsante che spesso però quando viene pigiato non fa niente. Quando il modulo funziona se do il comando lsusb lo trovo in elenco. Quando non funzio
<kidnox39> <kidnox39> na non compare nell'elenco di lsusb. Come se fosse spento. Se metto il netbook in stand by e poi lo riaccendo alcune volte lo rileva altre no. Come posso fare per accendere la periferica da shell?
<gigirock> Verba_, pensa che all'IBM decisero che Microsoft DOS non era un os valido
<Verba_> OverMe: si sorry
<Verba_> gigirock: :)
<SAM_> nessuno mi aiuta?
<nicotano> SAM_, se lo hai connesso e acceso apri simple-scan e vedi se è riconosciuto
<SAM_> no ovviamente non è riconosciuto
<nicotano> SAM_, procurati i driver se esistono
<SAM_> dal sito epson dici?
<nicotano> certo
<SAM_> ah ok ora vado a vedere :) grazie per ora
<SAM_> nicotano: ecco i dirver lo produce lavasys
<SAM_> che pacchetto devo scaricare quello.deb?
<crazyduck> OverMe: ci  guardiamo  domani non ne voglia di fare 100 m qua cè la wifi comodissima  domani  quando sarò nel  buco  che cè la lan proviamo
<antonio_> ciao a tutti :) Secondo voi perchè installando mysql mi si blocca al passaggio "Configurazione di mysql-server-5.1 (5.1.54-1ubuntu4)..."
<OverMe> crazyduck, come vuoi
<antonio_> allora nessuno che se ne intende di mysql? :)
<crazyduck> OverMe: no che la strada è un letamaio  !! mi smerdo solo per neccesità lavoartive
<OverMe> okz okz :D
<crazyduck> OverMe: grazie della pazienza e del interesse :D ma sto  reality  e una vera tragedia
<crazyduck> OverMe: altra cosa semplice te lo sai l perchè  dock  mi chiede il compositing ...
<motz> salve, posso fare una domanda totalmente off-topic di natura calcistica?
<crazyduck> motz: no  dai calcio anche qui  che palle
<motz> ok, chiedo scusa
<crazyduck> motz: np  chiedere è lecito  rispondere è  cortesia scusa il francesismo
<crazyduck> Qualcuno di voi  sa cosa è il compositing per docky , quando chiudo  ubuntu mi appare una finestra che mi  dice che docky non funziona corretemante e serve il compositing
<crazyduck> OverMe: te ne hai micca una idea :-§)
<crazyduck> roxdragon: te sai micca il compositing per docky  ...
<Damaskinos> Salve gente scusate ho un piccolo problema ho reistallato ubuntu sul mio pc
<Damaskinos> una volta finito ho scaricato dal supporto lingue la lingua italiana solo che firefox è ancora in inglese come faccio a farlo diventare itialiano?
<Damaskinos> niente?
<crazyduck> ho guradato un pò in rete ma niente da fare per la finestra pop  up di  docky richiedente il  compositing
<crazyduck> niente nessuno sa niente come in rete ..
<crazyduck> mille modi nessun risultato
<gio321> salve a tutti
<crazyduck> nada
<crazyduck> grazcias
<gio321> ki mi da una mano con la scheda audio
<gio321> grz a tutti
<gio321> siete di molto aiuto
<gio321> grz
<spyryo> ciao a tutti non soho problemi con la mia scheda audio
<rosico> giorno
<nicotano> buonasera
<driza_manuber> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con il riconoscimento delle reti in debian, potete aiutarmi lo stesso, anche se so benissimo che questa chat è per ubunutu?
<kuix> ho un problema per i plugin flash
<kuix> sia su firefox che chrome
<kuix> reinstallandolo mi da un errore...
<kuix> o meglio piu di uno........
<kuix> se sapete o avete dritte io son qui :)
<kuix> mi dice non trovato
<kuix> tipo se nei repo non ci fosse...
<kuix> come aggiorno i repo
<kuix> ?
<kuix> ! repo
<ubot-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<Brutus-> kuix, sudo apt-get update
<kuix> tnx :)
<cristian_c> salve
<cristian_c> ho un problema abbastanza grosso
<cristian_c> il pc non si avvia e va in busybox
<cristian_c> cioè la solita sdritta (initramfs)
<cristian_c> *scritta
<cristian_c> più o meno che cosa si dovrebbe fare in questi casi?
<cristian_c> ho scattato una foto
<OverMe> in seguito a cosa?
<cristian_c> boh, l'ho acceso ed era così
<cristian_c> non so come procedere
<OverMe> vediamo la foot
<OverMe> foto
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<kuix> nulla mi da errore se installo il pacchetto flashplugin-installer
<kuix> mi dice di controllare la connessione ad internet >.<
<cristian_c> OverMe, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/153/dscn0575q.jpg/
<cristian_c> OverMe, che cosa devo fare?
<OverMe> avvia da una live e fai un fsck di routine tanto per cominciare
<Brutus-> cristian_c, hai modificato partizioni?
<cristian_c> no
<kuix> cristian_c, mi interessa pure a me sapere cosa fare... dato che ho risolto formattando una volta :)
<cristian_c> OverMe, non credo che il pc regga un live cd
<cristian_c> ah, un bel formattone
<cristian_c> ehm, avrei dei documenti e altro
<OverMe> cristian_c, scarica una live leggera
<Brutus-> cristian_c, potresti vedere se fdisk fa parte dei builtin commands
<cristian_c> no, fdisk non c'è
<Brutus-> cristian_c, allora puoi scaricare Lubuntu e provare con quello
<cristian_c> Brutus, no, proprio non credo regga il caricamento da cd
<Brutus-> cristian_c, usb?
<cristian_c> non so se ho una live usb
<cristian_c> controllo
<Brutus-> cristian_c, non vede le partizioni.... Quali sono i comandi builtin, magari puoi provare a fare qualcosa da quel punto
<Brutus-> cristian_c, hai altri so installati su quella macchina che possono aver sovrascritto qualcosa?
<cristian_c> ne ho visti molti, ma non rispondono alle esigenze
<cristian_c> Brutus-, no, ma non so neanche come potrebbero
<cristian_c> Brutus-, si ho un live-usb
<cristian_c> credo
<cristian_c> c'è anche wubi dentro, quindi penso di sì
<Brutus-> che sfortuna. Se sei certo che nulla di software possa aver modificato qualcosa di delicato, allora forse è hw
<Brutus-> no,non è hw se carica busybox
<Brutus-> cristian_c, guarda che busybox ha il comando fdisk
<Brutus-> qui la lista dei comandi : http://www.busybox.net/downloads/BusyBox.html
<kuix> help: ho 3 pacchetti di sitema danneggiati: lib6c lib6c-dev lib6c-i386
<kuix> che faccio? :S
<kuix> libc6 volevo dire :)
<Brutus-> kuix, che significa danneggiati?
<kuix> se vai in synaptic c'è il filtro di ricerca per dannegiati
<kuix> non so che significa o cosa intenda
<kuix> credo che sia causa di un update alle beta non riuscito
<cristian_c> Brutus-, non ci sono tutti quei comandi
<kuix> allora ha i file un po sputtaneti ;)
<cristian_c> nella lista di help intendo
<tado> qualcuno che mi sa aiutare a risolvere un paio di problemi con il mio ipod classic? a partire dal perchè tutto a un tratto non si monta più...
<cristian_c> ora ho bootato da cd
<cristian_c> *da usb
<cristian_c> Brutus-, che cosa occorre fare adesso?
<Brutus-> kuix, puoi provare sudo apt-get check per risolvere eventuali dipendenze mancanti
<kuix> ok :P
<cristian_c> B rutus-, ci sono varie opzioni
<cristian_c> *Brutus-
<Brutus-> cristian_c, quali?
<cristian_c> prova ubuntu, installa, controlla difetti (suppongo sull'usb), test memoria, boot dal primo disco rigido
<cristian_c> Brutus-, quale?
<Brutus-> cristian_c, la prima cosi abbiamo un terminale che funziona
<cristian_c> sta caricando
<Brutus-> ci vorrebbe qualcuno di esperto come jester-
<cristian_c> chissà di che anno è
<cristian_c> jester- non c'è
<cristian_c> no, c'è
<jester-> cu fu
<cristian_c> stanno uscendo errori su errori
<Brutus-> cristian_c, ma il grub non viene caricato,no?
<cristian_c> quando avvio il pc sì
<jester-> cristian_c: errori su errori in seguito a cosa
<Brutus-> allora potresti provare a partire in modalità provvisoria. E' arrivato il salvatore
<Brutus-> XD
<cristian_c> jester-, al caricamento della live usb
<cristian_c> quindi riavvio tutto?
<jester-> cristian_c: ma alla fine parte?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> esce questa sfilza di errori continua
<jester-> cristian_c: che errori/i da
<jester-> cristian_c: pc o portabile
<cristian_c> adesso è semopre ata1: irq_stat ecc... connection status changed
<jester-> cristian_c: sa di usb venuta male
<fluendo> Salve ho appnea installato ubuntu però quando vado ad aprire un file mp3 mi dice che mancano i plugin
<jester-> cristian_c: md5suo della iso è corretta? la usb l'hai fatto come
<fluendo> e mi fa la ricerca di quattro plug gstreamer0.10
<Brutus-> !mp3 | fluendo
<ubot-it> fluendo: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<carmelo> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> ata1: SError: [RecovComm PHYRdyChg CommWake ecc.. DEvExch ]
<fluendo> se procedo con l'installazione fallisce
<jester-> fluendo: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<carmelo> ho un problema
<Guest79315> dovrei fare una connessione vpn  ma mi dice che manca un plunig può essere ?
<cristian_c> ata1: exception Emask  ecc.. SAct ecc... SErr ecc... action ecc... frzen
<jester-> !vpn | Guest79315
<ubot-it> Guest79315: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<cristian_c> e ora si è fermato
<fluendo> fatto grazie mille
<fluendo> a presto Ciau
<cristian_c> l'ultima è: ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)
<cristian_c> jester-, è un pc
<jester-> cristian_c: usb venuta male e facilmente ha errori nel filesystem
<cristian_c> non ricordo bene
<cristian_c> non posso dirlo con certezza
<jester-> cristian_c: comunque prova a settare nomodeset e acpi=n0
<cristian_c> ora però cosa dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> jester-, ma come faccio per staccare la usb dal pc?
<jester-> cristian_c: rifare la usb dopo aver controllato il sum della iso
<cristian_c> nel senso non fisico
<cristian_c> proprio per staccare
<cristian_c> la stacco così, oppure riavvio il pc
<jester-> cristian_c: se stai avviando da usb lo spegni il pc
<cpglsn> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> sì, il prompt lampeggia come stesse contnuando a lavorare
<cristian_c> *come se
<jester-> cristian_c: schiscia il resete e riavvia poi metti le due opzioni da tasto F6
<cristian_c> però ora comunque non scrive più
<cpglsn> ho aggiunto una linea con visudo mettendo "nome_utente ALL=NOPASSWD:comando". Ho anche riavviato ma continua a seccarmi con la richiesta della password, sapete come posso risolvere ?
<jester-> !sudo | cp
<ubot-it> cp: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<cristian_c> jester-, non vi è alcuna delle opzioni che hai detto con f6
<jester-> cristian_c: come no
<cristian_c> le elenco
<jester-> cristian_c: alla prima schermata batti enter subito
<jester-> esce scelta della lingua e subito dopo sotto compare la barra
<cristian_c> Modalità espe, acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, edd=on, Solo doftware
<cristian_c> sono queste presenti
<jester-> cristian_c: comincia con nomedeset se no nva aggiungi anche acpi=off
<cristian_c> *software
<cristian_c> ma non c'è
<jester-> <cristian_c> Modalità espe, acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, edd=on,
<cristian_c> sì
<jester-> li vedi o li sogni
<cristian_c> jester-, se non mi credi faccio una foto
<cpglsn> jester-: c'è scritto esattamente quello che deve fare sudo, ma non c'è la soluzione per il mio problema
<jester-> cristian_c: vai su nomedesee taggalo battendo enter
<jester-> cpglsn: che sarebbe?
<cristian_c> jester-, sono nella schermata che mi hai indicato
<cpglsn> (06:53:45 PM) cpglsn: ho aggiunto una linea con visudo mettendo "nome_utente ALL=NOPASSWD:comando". Ho anche riavviato ma continua a seccarmi con la richiesta della password, sapete come posso risolvere ? <-- jester-
<jester-> cristian_c: F6 cosa esce
<cristian_c> con f4 non c'è neanche come opzione
<cristian_c> l'ho già scritto
<cristian_c> mi hai anche quotato
<jester-> cpglsn: nome_utente ALL=NOPASSWD:comando  cosi tal quale?
<cpglsn> jester-: si
<jester-> cpglsn: lol
<Brutus-> lol
<Brutus-> e doppio lol
<cristian_c> se nomodeset non c'è non posso farci niente, altrimenti lo selezionerei
<cristian_c> perché non dovrei farlo?
<cpglsn> ah, ora ho capito cosa intendi
<cpglsn> jester-: no
<jester-> cpglsn: nome_utente = nome del tuo utente  comando il comando con cui vorresti baypassar sudo
<cpglsn> jester-: la sintassi è quella, ma al posto del comando c'è /sbin/shutdown -h now
<cristian_c> al limte prendiamocela con gli sviluppatori di ubuntu
<cpglsn> e al posto dell'utente c'è il nome utente ... solo non pensvo fosse rilevante
<cristian_c> *limite
<jester-> cpglsn: nome del tuo user?
<cpglsn> jester-: nome dello user che deve poter eseguire quel comando
<cpglsn> jester-: scusa ma non credevo davvero che intendessi quello con la domanda ... ho realizzato solo dopo di essere in un chan ubuntu =)
<cristian_c> Brutus-, tra le opzioni di f6 quale scelgo oltre ad acpi=off
<jester-> "piripicchio ALL=NOPASSWD:halt"
<cristian_c> ?
<cpglsn> jester-: no, ho messo /sbin/shutdown -h now
<jester-> cristian_c: nomodeset
<jester-> cpglsn: è uguale pari pari
<cristian_c> ok, devo proprio fare la foto
<jester-> cristian_c: halt spegne il pc
<jester-> shutdodwn -h now anche
<cpglsn> sudo grep prof /etc/sudoers
<cpglsn> prof ALL=NOPASSWD:/sbin/shutdown -h now
<cpglsn> ecco qui
<jester-> shutdouwn -h 150 spegne dopo 150 minuti
<Brutus-> cristian_c, se ciò non dovesse funzionare potresti provare a reinstallare il grub
<cristian_c> jester-, non c'è neanche halt
<jester-> cristian_c: madu
<cpglsn> cristian_c: non c'è halt ?
<jester-> cristian_c: F6 tagga nomodset e acpi=off
<cristian_c> beh, o faccio la foto per dimostrare che nomodeset non c'è, oppure lascio soltanto acpi=off
<jester-> cristian_c: c'è sempre stato nomodeset
<kuix> ho un casino nelle dipendenze... come riparo la cosa?
<jester-> cpglsn: come non c'è halt
<jester-> kuix: sudo apt-get -f install
<cristian_c> faccio la foto così mettiamo un punto
<kuix> software centre entra in loop di riparazione da errori continui... e non fa nulla
<cpglsn> jester-: hai qualche dritta per sudo ? il mio pensiero è che essendo l'utente prof anche nel gruppo admin (gruppo a cui in sudoers manca il NOPASSWD) lui vada a pescare le impostazioni del gruppo invece di quella singola riga (anche se l'ho messa per prima in sudoers)
<jester-> cristian_c: cosa stai cercando di installare
<cpglsn> jester-: chiedevo a cristian_c
<kuix> jester-, nda da errore!
<kuix> jester-,  http://pastebin.com/7NGdYTKw
<kuix> guardate un po li...
<jester-> kuix: hai come hai sminchiato il soistema
<kuix> XD
<kuix> ma non ho fatto nulla iu! :P
<Brutus-> eh eh eh
<jester-> kuix: contala giusta
<kuix> mi è solo successo di voler aggiornare alla beta e li si è bloccatio >.<
<jester-> ch emica veniamo giu dalla montagna con la piena
<cristian_c> jester-, carta canta: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/dscn0576r.jpg/
<kuix> e mi ha dato errore avanzamento
<cristian_c> jester-, ora chiarito questo, taggo soltanto acpi=off ?
<jester-> kuix: usando update-manager -d?
 * Brutus- vo a mangiare
<kuix> si
<jester-> cristian_c: prova
<kuix> jester-, ESATTO
<jester-> kuix: sudo secondo me hai il sources.list a mignotte
<cristian_c> jester-, ora che ho detto la verità, taggato e riavvio
<kuix> jester-,  XD
<kuix> jester-, come potrei risolvere? :)
<jester-> kuix: installa con il cd va
<kuix> che? O.o
<kuix> devo reinstallare? O.o
<cristian_c> sta caricando
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kuix> jester-, soluzioni non ce ne sono?
<jester-> kuix: fati un soursec cosi http://paste.ubuntu.com/694609/
<kuix> ok :)
<jester-> poi sudo apt-get update e sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> se va va se non va installa pulito
<kuix> ok :D
<kuix> ;)
<kuix> tnx :)
<jester-> kuix: ancora meglio http://paste.ubuntu.com/694610/
<cristian_c> jester-, anche con l'usb va in busybox
<jester-> cristian_c: tagga qualche altra opzione
<cristian_c> Brutus-, confermo che in busybox fdisk non funziona :9
<cristian_c> jester-, sapessi quale sarei più contento :)
<cristian_c> *:)
<jester-> cristian_c: si va per tentativi
<cristian_c> ok
<jester-> cristian_c: proverei da cdrom
<cristian_c> rifaccio la lista
<cristian_c> non credo regga il cd
<jester-> cristian_c: poca ram?
<cristian_c> no, proprio soffre
<cristian_c> il caricamento
<jester-> cristian_c: usa alternate
<cristian_c> il problema è che soffre proprio il caricamento da cd
<cristian_c> anche altrenate
<cristian_c> *alternate
<jester-> cristian_c: usa alternate da usb
<cristian_c> ma userei anche la live usb volendo
<jester-> cristian_c: è hw molto vecchio?
<cristian_c> quello non la soffre
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> 2008
<jester-> cristian_c: ma se hai appena detto che con usb non parte
<jester-> parte ma si incrocchia
<cristian_c> jester-, ma non soffre il pc
<cristian_c> jester-, quale scelgo tra queste: Modalità espe, acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, edd=on ?
<jester-> cristian_c: ma col cd in che senso soffre
<kuix> jester-, è un bordello
<kuix> dnado upddate ok
<cristian_c> fa un gran casino e lo mette sotto sforzo
<jester-> cristian_c: noapic
<kuix> poi upgrade e fa casini.. allora do update e upgrade -f tutti e due
<kuix> e fa macelli ancora e non trova nulla!
<jester-> kuix: sempre -f install prima
<kuix> a ok :D
<kuix> jester-,  in che senso scusami? O.o
<jester-> kuix: e prima di tutto sudo apt-get update o non sa del sources list nuovo
<cristian_c> ovviamente c'è anche Solo software
<cristian_c> jester-, insieme a acpi=off o da solo?
<kuix> fatto prima l'update e poi upgrade ma nulla!
<jester-> cristian_c: anche in compagnia
<kuix> mi dice di usare -f lo uso seleziono si e continuo ma nulla
<jester-> kuix: se non leggi quello che ti si scrive
<jester-> kuix: dopo update sudo apt-get -f install, se non fissa le dipendenze non perdere altro tempo
<kuix> asp ti pasto ;) che è meglio :)
<kuix> ok provo :)
<jester-> kuix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/694610/
<jester-> hai fatto cosi?
<kuix> jester-,  si fatto così e ora ho dato pure update sudo apt-get -f install dopo il sudo apt-get update
<kuix> nada... ancora errori su errori
<jester-> kuix: reinstalla va
<kuix> O.o
<kuix> evviva!
<kuix> ma come mai l'ho sputtanato? :D
<kuix> cosa non gli è piaciuto? :)
<jester-> kuix: abuso di ppa & co
<kuix> ovvero? :)
<kuix> in italiano? :)
<jester-> ovvero avevi repo esterni pacchiani
<kuix> non li ho mai modificati! O.o
<jester-> lol
<kuix> sempre avuto quelli a default
<jester-> kuix: comunque non è recuperabile
<kuix> azz ok :)
<cristian_c> jester-, pun non avendo fatto niente, ho riavviato il pc e il sistema è partito
<kuix> quindi amen rimetto tutto e via :)
<cristian_c> jester-, l'ennesimo mistero di linux
<cristian_c> :OOOO
<jester-> kuix: magari hai pure la home separata
<cristian_c> non ho la minima idea di cosa sia successo
<kuix> no su questo pc no ...
<cristian_c> jester-, mi avevano suggerito un comando tipo fcsck
<jester-> cristian_c: ricordati di accendere una paio di candele la prima volta che vai in chiesa
<cristian_c> come si chiama?
<cristian_c> il comando
<cristian_c> magari devo digitarlo per vedere se è tutto a posto
<jester-> cristian_c: se vuoi preservare i dati installi manuale senza formattare la partizione
<cristian_c> ti riferivi a kuix?
<jester-> cristian_c: se ha fatto fsck avevi la usb a bottane come gia ti avevo detto
<cristian_c> non l'ho digitato, lo digito adeso
<cristian_c> *adesso
<jester-> cristian_c:ì/ kuix  se vuoi preservare i dati installi manuale senza formattare la partizione
<cristian_c> e questo prima di usare la usb mi era stato consigliato
<jester-> cristian_c: se è partito sei a posto
<cristian_c> volevo controllare se è tutto a posto+
<cristian_c> per evitare che riaccada
<jester-> cristian_c: fsck della penna lo puoi fare da altro sistema installato
<cristian_c> fcsk del sistema sull'hard disk
<cristian_c> la penna non c'entra
<jester-> cristian_c: le scritte che vedevi era il kernel che tentava di riparare il fs
<cristian_c> ok
<jester-> cristian_c: sei su sistma installato adesso?
<jester-> sistema
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> purtroppo è montato, mi avverte
<jester-> cristian_c: sudo touch /forcefsck quando riavvii fa lo scandisk
<cristian_c> c'è un bel warning
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ok, ho digitato l'ultimo comando che hai indicato
<cristian_c> mentre a quello che ho indicato prima ho risposto sempre no
<cristian_c> riavvio
<cristian_c> jester-, riavviato, ma cosa dovrebbe mostrarmi?
<kuix> jester-, dato che ormai devo rimettere tutto oltre a ubu che distro mi consiglieresti di provare? tanto questo è il muletto il pc buono è sempre son ubu :)
<jester-> kuix: una debian, arch
<jester-> kuix: se sei nerdo gentoo
<jester-> kuix: fedora con gnomo3
<kuix> ahahahah jester-  quando hai detto se sei nerdo! XD come mai gentoo è ostica? :)
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, sono da live e devo smontare una partizione per rifarla con gparted, ma mi esce questo errore: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/694630/
<jester-> kuix: gentoo non è per novizi
<kuix> a ok :)
<jester-> thebestneo: se dentro alla partizione con qualcosa
<cristian_c> jester-, in ogni caso grazie per l'assistenza prestata :)
<jester-> cristian_c: e de che
<cristian_c> ciao
<jester-> ciao
<thebestneo> jester-: con cosa?
<jester-> thebestneo: terminale o filemanager
<thebestneo> jester-: nessuno dei due
<jester-> thebestneo: gparted chiuso?
<thebestneo> jester-: gparted no, lo devo usare per partizionare... ma poi perchè è stata montata? da live non dovrebbe montare partizioni no?
<jester-> thebestneo: dai mount e vedi se è montata e dove
<thebestneo> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/694634/ ma perchè l'ha montata?
<jester-> thebestneo: quele è
<jester-> quale*
<thebestneo> jester-: sda5 montata in /isomount
<thebestneo> jester-: /isodevice scusa
<jester-> thebestneo: strana la cosa
<thebestneo> jester-: potrebbe avere a che fare con la persistenza? la live che uso è su chiavetta
<jester-> thebestneo: boh dai sudo fdisk -l e metti nel paste che magari sda1 è della live
<jester-> thebestneo: che magari sia un dev della live dove mette i dati
<thebestneo> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/694639/
<jester-> thebestneo: vedi che è nascosta? /dev/sda1               1        1020     8192000   1c  Hidden W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<jester-> thebestneo: dicevi sda5?
<thebestneo> jester-: eh si sda5 mi da problemi, l'altra no
<jester-> thebestneo: sudo umount /dev/sda5 che fa
<thebestneo> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/694643/
<jester-> thebestneo: prova a riavviare la live
<jester-> thebestneo:  ma in sda hai un sistema linux installato?
<jester-> thebestneo: o in sdb
<thebestneo> jester-: si, sda4
<jester-> thebestneo: parti con sistema su sda4 e fai da li
<thebestneo> jester-: anche in sdb, ho una partizione con le live di clonezilla e lucid
<thebestneo> jester-: devo usare gparted anche su quello
<jester-> thebestneo: prova a riavviare e se ancora fa il pirla usa un cdlive normale
<thebestneo> jester-: ok provo grazie, ciao!
<Ab3L> il comando "lsb_release -d" mi ritorna Ubuntu 11.04. E`possibile fargli dire Kubuntu 11.04 ?
<Holden> Ab3L, una K? che sarà mai, aggiungila tu :D
<Holden> echo K$(lsb_release -ds)
<thebestneo> jester-: ho risolto: grub carica lucid da iso e avevo una iso con lo stesso nome anche in sda5. non so perchè trovava prima quella e quindi montava quella, rendendo ovviamente inaccessibile quella partizione, sono tornato per dirtelo! già che ti sei sbattuto almeno sai cos'era
<jester-> thebestneo: c'è sempre un perché?
<thebestneo> jester-: già!
<thebestneo> jester-: grazie del supporto
<jester-> de nada
<Ab3L> Holden: è per lo script del grub. non vorrei che mi metta la "k" davanti ad ogni os, ma solo a kubuntu e ai suoi aggiornamenti. Potrei correggere a mano grub.cfg... ma dicono di non toccare quel file (e poi che rottura cambiarlo ogni volta...)
<Ab3L> forse ho trovato. modifico /etc/lsb-release
<ichi> sera a tutti
<ubuntuit_> ciao a tutti volevo chiedervi una cosa ho kubuntu kde vorrei mettere il pannello trasparente devo usare per forza compiz oppure c'è un 'altro modo è da oggi che ci provo a cambiare certe impostazioni relative al pannello ma niente grazie in anticipo per la risposta
<ichi> ubuntu 10.10 qui, qualcuno sa come personalizzare la finestra di login?  ricordo che sulla 8.10 si poteva personalizzare coi temi scaricati, adesso non personalizza più una cippa dinulla
<ichi> leggevo che è cambiato il gdm, da 2.20 a 2.28... qualche anima è riuscita a cambiare aspetto al login scree? (che francamente fa pena)
<ichi> roxdragon, bella!
<roxdragon> we
<ichi> roxdragon, te ne sai qualcosa?
<sito> ichi io sono riuscito solamente a cambiare l'immagine di sfondo facendo caricare il menu dell'aspetto quando ti esce la schermata di login e da li ho cambiato lo sfondo del login, ma per il resto niente
<ichi> sito, ho fatto anche io.. ma la finestrella di login fa davvero schifo sinceramente
<ichi> ora.. ovvio che nn è il login screen che mi fa andare meglio o peggio il netbook.. però è anche vero che se me lo customizzo bene in maniera figa, fa schifo avere un login screen cosi scarno
<roxdragon> spe ichi
<sito> ecco, così uno si sbriga a fare il login per non vederla più
<ichi> avevo un login screen da paura
<ichi> http://geekmadness.files.wordpress.com/2007/07/fingerprint.jpg
<ichi> questo, scusate se ho linkato ma fa paura
<ichi> su un netbook rende di brutto, quindi penso sia un vero peccato nn poterlo usare
<ichi> lo slot della password era in basso a sinistra
<ichi> nulla? ._.
<bobbybong> ichi, è per kde
<rek> !ubuntu
<ubot-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<rek> !ubuntu chat
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ubuntu chat'
<rek> !ubuntu off-topic
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ichi> bobbybong, io l'avevo usato con la 8.10
<bobbybong> io uso kde
<ichi> nn ricordo se andava anche su 9.04, ma dalla 9.10 in poi sicuro come l'oro che nn andava più
<cpglsn> per installare i driver video nvidia, qual'è il nome del pacchetto ?
<cpglsn> gli ultimi
<Brutus-> cpglsn, hai guardato in Impostazioni di sistema > driver addizionali?
<cpglsn> Brutus-: sono in remoto con ssh
<ls960> cpglsn, nvidia-glx-185
<cpglsn> ls960: sono gli ultimi ? non c'erano i 28* ?
<cpglsn> o 27*
<ls960> sono su natty e sono gli ultimi
<ls960> scusa... hai ragione : nvidia-current
<ls960> ..perso di vista...:D
<ls960> è il 270
<kuix> jester-: tnx per prima ;)
<ichi> maledetta connessione della morosa
<ichi> ragazzi, se io installo KDE invece che Gnome, posso cambiare tema di login o resta uguale?
<cpglsn> ichi: la colpa non è della connessione ma tua che quando sei dalla tua morosa perdi tempo col pc =)
<ichi> vai trà che appena torna qua in camera le spiego io un paio di cose fatte bene XD
<ichi> cmq
<cpglsn> ichi: ahaha =)
<ichi> KDE mi cambia anche il gestore di login?
<cpglsn> ichi: puoi cambiarlo a prescindere dall'installazione di kde
<cpglsn> ah
<cpglsn> ichi: no
<cpglsn> ichi: almeno, non dovrebbe, ma in ubuntu non so
<ichi> cpglsn, io ho ubuntu 10.10 ora, e nn posso installare temi di login
<cpglsn> ichi: vedi, se kde ti tira dietro anche kdm allora forse, altrimenti no
<ichi> ricordo che fino a prima della 9.10 si poteva mettere temi diversi al login, adesso no, pare sia perchè è cambiato da gdm2.20 a gdm2.28
<cpglsn> ichi: fermo un momento che non capisco, tu VUOI o NON VUOI cambiare gestore di login ? (gestore o tema son due cose ben diverse)
<ichi> spe che mi spiego meglio
<ichi> allora, io ricordo che prima della 9.10 era possibile cambiare tema del login screen
<cpglsn> ok
<ichi> ricordo che avevo scaricato un tema che cambiava sfondo, mettendo un wallpaper di una mano con impronte digitali, come un sistema di sicurezza della madonna.. direi abbastanza figo
<ichi> poi, la casella dove inserire nome utente e password era in basso a sinistra
<cpglsn> ok, era un thema diverso, non occorre che me lo descrivi
<ichi> ero riuscito a fare la stesa identica cosa con ubuntu 9.10, rimuovendo il gdm nuovo e installando il gdm vecchio, ovvero da 2.28 a 2.20
<cpglsn> ichi: ok
<Brutus-> ichi, ci sono mille guide su google su come fare
<cpglsn> ichi: e ora vuoi cambiare tema sul gdm della 10.10 ?
<ichi> cosa che però mi dava un sacco di problemi con le dipendenze, come ho constatato anche su alcuni forum
<ichi> esatto
<cpglsn> ichi: aspè
<ichi> quindi la mia domanda è: posso usare un sistema di login differente o devo smanettare ancora col gdm?
<cpglsn> ichi: devi vedere innanzitutto se quel tema è compatibile con la versione di gdm che hai installato
<Brutus-> -.-'
<cpglsn> ichi: beh, non ha molto senso, è come cambiare una macchina perchè non trovi la stessa vernice che usavi in passato per riverniciarla ...
<ichi> Brutus-, ho letto un sacco di guide e l'unica che credo arrivi a fare cosa voglio fare io è proprio reinstallare gdm versione vecchia
<ichi> che se posso, evito magari
<ichi> uhm
<ichi> nn esistono sistemi di login differenti? gestori di login insomma..
<cpglsn> ichi: se il tema non è compatibile (mi pare di aver capito se devi reinstallare il vecchio gdm) il mio consiglio è lascia perdere quel tema, e trovane un'altro compatibile col tuo gdm
<cpglsn> ichi: si, esistono, ma rischi di creare casini, perchè gdm è quello INTEGRATO con gnome
<ichi> cpglsn, il fatto è checol gdm nuovo non si possono proprio installare temi
<cpglsn> gli altri non è detto che siano integrati
<cpglsn> ichi: eh, come no ?
<cpglsn> ichi: gdm 2.28 hai detto ?
<ichi> nn è il fatto che è compatibile o meno.. nn ne esistono di compatibili xkè il gdm nuovo non è customizzabile
<ichi> il vecchio lo era
<ichi> si, gdm 2.28
<cpglsn> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=642099
<cpglsn> ora chiudo che devo fare dei test con iptables
<cpglsn> alla prossima
<ccc_> salve a tutti
<ccc_> sono nuovo
<ccc_> sia della stanza che nuovo con i sistemi ubuntu
<ccc_> posso fare una domanda?
<ccc_> su fire fox
<kuix> sapete se il TRIM sia realmente supportato o meno con EXT4+j ?
<ccc_> dove si trova il pannello generale?
<ccc_> sò che è una domanda sciocca e da inesperto
<ccc_> spero mi possiate rispondere lo stesso
<ccc_> o darmi qualche consiglio per cercare una soluzione con google
<yvesBsAs> spiega meglio che vuoi, che sarebbe il "TRIM"?
<yvesBsAs> ccc_: in Firefox lo trovi sulla voce "Modifica -> Preferenze"
<kuix> yvesBsAs: TRIM comando di dischi SSD
<kuix> SSD solid state disk
<kuix> ovvero non meccanici
<yvesBsAs> ok, allora non devi usare il journaling
<yvesBsAs> ed in più firefox usa parecchio i db SqlLite, quindi enche quello non gli fa un gran bene
<kuix> yvesBsAs: come mai?
<kuix> sai di per certo la cosa?
<kuix> yvesBsAs: >.<
<yvesBsAs> meno scrive sul disco, e più durerà, hanno una durata di vita legata ai cicli di scrittura, gli ssd
#ubuntu-it 2011-09-22
<markus> salve a tuttti
<markus> avrei un problemino
<markus> avrei un problemino
<markus> posso?
<yvesBsAs> esponilo, markus
<markus> grazie
<markus> ho un pacchetto bloccato
<markus> e nn riesco quindi ad aggiornare la versione di google chromium
<yvesBsAs> prova a dare
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install -f
<yvesBsAs> vedi se passa
<yvesBsAs> !paste | markus
<ubot-it> markus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<markus> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<markus> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<markus> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<markus> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 2 non aggiornati.
<FloodBotIt1> markus: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<markus> nada
<yvesBsAs> markus: li mica da errori
<markus> me lo daquando cerco di installare l'aggiornamento...
<markus> quando cerco di installare l'aggiornametno mi dice:
<yvesBsAs> markus: se da errori copiali su questo sito, e poi mi passi l'url
<yvesBsAs> !paste | markus
<ubot-it> markus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<yvesBsAs> una volta che ha terminato mi incolli tutto su pastebin
<markus> ok
<markus> intanto ciapa questo  http://paste.ubuntu.com/694887/
<markus> queste sono le cose che avevo provato a fare
<seawolf> mai dai MarkDJer dai un bel sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yvesBsAs> lo ha già dato
<yvesBsAs> markus: devi avere qualche repositori balordo, non ti aggiorna una dipendenza
<markus> mmm..
<markus> io cercavo il repo di chromium stable per installare la v.14
<seawolf> we markus se vuoi le ultime versioni dei vari software per linux,hai sbagliato distro !!!
<markus> -.-
<markus> non vedo il senso di questa affermazione
<seawolf> allora sei giovane,*unix parlando
<markus> ma sicuramente lo sono..ma almeno motivami la tua affermazione
<markus> voglio imparare
<seawolf> ok,*ubuntu aggiorna,a quanto pare per il momento,ogni sei mesi,i software nei suo repository
<markus> e ci siamo. ma esistono i repo di terze parti.
<seawolf> salvo qualche raro caso,tipo firefox
<markus> cmq ho risolto.. era il repo sbagliato ;)
<seawolf> be si quelli esistonp,però a tuo rischio,ed in questa chattrodoma di solito non troverai assistenza per software installati da fonti esterne
<seawolf> ma l' ipocrisia sta appunto nel farro che il 90 % degli op gli installano !!!
<markus> ma ovvio che lo faccio a mio rischio..ed è anche questo il bello.
<markus> sono scelte che ognuno fa ;)
<markus> non ci vedo nulla di male..
<seawolf> la scusa di 5 anni fa,prima che il chan diventasse fiscale,era appunto che "stiamo crescendo ....sciamo arrivati a 40 user .....",ora nel 2011,più di 70 user nelle ore di max affluenza,non gli ho mai visti !!!
<seawolf> vedi markus ,per queste cose c'è il chan #ubuntu-it-chat,ma poi al 90 % non risolvi nulla uguale ;d
<markus> io devo dire che su ubuntu-it ho avuto sempre tanti aiuti
<markus> e anche utili :)
<Steeler> ciao, non sento più audio da nessuna parte, in alsamixer è tutto ok.
<gigirock> ciao ciccetti come si modifica la scelta di default in grub2 ?
<enzotib> gigirock, GRUB_DEFAULT=stringa
<enzotib> gigirock, in /etc/default/grub
<enzotib> dove stringa è la voce di menu esatta
<enzotib> per avere un'idea precisa: grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<gigirock> qualche idea per convertire dwg in pdf....gratis ?
<gigirock> !freecad
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'freecad'
<gigirock> !info freecad
<ubot-it> freecad (source: freecad): An extensible Open Source CAx program (alpha). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.3247.dfsg-2ubuntu3 (natty), package size 6059 kB, installed size 16816 kB
<luca_> salve a tutti, sto usando ubuntu 11.04 ed ho un problema con dei file cad che ho ricevuto per email. quando provo ad aprirli con uno dei software cad per ubuntu, mi appare la scritta impossibile aprire il file, controllare i permessi
<luca_> ho già provato anche con sudo chmod 777 nomefile ma non è cambiato nulla
<luca_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<remix_tj> luca_: quale e' il messaggio di errore preciso?
<luca_> Non è possibile aprire il file /home/luca/Desktop/PianoTerzoeCoperturaamarzo2010.dwg Controlla i permessi.
<luca_> lo stesso messaggio sia per libre cad che con qcad
<jester-> luca_: sudo chmod 644 file.dwg e riprova
<luca_> fatto, ma ricevo lo stesso messaggio
<luca_> quando provo ad aprirlo
<jester-> luca_: prova a lanciare il programma con sudo
<jester-> luca_: o meglio ancora con gksu programma
<gigirock> luca_, ma quei due programmi normalmente aprono i dwg ?
<stejazz> giorno a tutti
<stejazz> ciao gigirock
<stejazz> come va?
<stejazz> ragazzi ho un problema: tutto ciò che è contenuto multimediale (audio e video), me lo riproduce a una velocità pazzesca...
<stejazz> sapete aiutarmi?
<OverMe> stejazz, con un solo riproduttore o ne hai provati più di uno?
<luca_> i siti dicono di si, almeno per qcad
<gigirock> stejazz, ciao
<luca_> ora provo anche con bricscad che dichiara di essere apposito per i dwg
<stejazz> eccomi scusate
<stejazz> OverMe, ho provato youtube su ff
<stejazz> e il lettore multimediale di ubuntu x ora
<luca_> risolto...il problema è che non esistono software free per linux che leggano il formato
<stejazz> OverMe, ho cambiato la scheda audio e adesso funziona tutto...
<stejazz> solo che io non credo di aver mai toccato nelle impostazioni audio...
<gigirock> luca_, scusa ma come fai allora per leggere dwg ? usi bricscard ?
<ugone> luca_, draftsight anche se non è nei repo
<ugone> e non è gnu
<luca_> si, uso bricscad, ma è una demo di 15 giorni, poi va acquistato
<driza_manuber> ciao a tutti, ieri mi hanno fatto installare havelt per settare il touchpad, non è riuscito a farlo e adesso, quando provo a installare qualsiasi app con ubuntu software manager, mi da errore, come posso sistemarlo?
<driza_manuber> qui c'è l'errore che mi da in dettaglio http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695016/
<gigirock> luca_, ugone http://blog.librecad.org/2011/04/adding-dwg-support/
<jester-> driza_manuber: sudo apt-get -f install
<ugone> grazie
<Jappy> ciao a tutti, ho mozilla 6.0.2 e nella parte alta a destra non ho la casella di ricerca non ho goggle come motore di ricerca come faccio ad aggiungerlo? Usa ubuntu 11.04
<jester-> Jappy: ravana in modifica/preferenzd
<jester-> e
<Jappy> jester: ma su firefox?
<jester-> yess
<jester-> Jappy: e in visualizza
<Jappy> jester: aspetta forse mi sono spiegato male...la casella di ricerca la vedo e ce l'ho ma non ho tra lalista dei motori di ricerca google
<driza_manuber> jester-: con quel comando risolvo il problema?
<driza_manuber> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695020/ ecco il risultato
<jester-> driza_manuber: il pachetto che hai cercato d iinstallare sembra non essere compatible
<jester-> driza_manuber: sudo dpkg --pure pacchettoinstallato.deb
<jester-> driza_manuber: sudo dpkg --purge pacchettoinstallato.deb
<markus> salve a tutti
<markus> buondi!
<markus> io avrei un problemino
<driza_manuber> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695021/ qui c'è il comando e  il risultato
<jester-> driza_manuber: sudo dpkg --purge halevt
<driza_manuber> ok l'ha rimosso
<driza_manuber> adesso provo a installare un programma con ubuntu software e vediamo cosa mi dice
<markus> dopo aiutereste anche me sempre se nn disturbo?:)
<driza_manuber> jester-: benissimo, è andato a buon fine senza errori, grazie
<jester-> !chiedi | markus
<ubot-it> markus: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<markus> scusatemi :) era solo una forma di cortesia :)
<markus> ho installato kwin su gnome al posto di compiz
<markus> per avviarlo da solo all'avvio di ubuntu come faccio?
<markus> kwin --replace ?
<jester-> markus: sicuro che vada daccordo con gnome?
<driza_manuber> esiste un programma per inviare fax da pc con la linea adsl?
<jester-> driza_manuber: in generale mi pare non esistano fax da adsl
<markus> d'accordissimissimo proprio no..però a livello di prestazioni secondo me è migliore di compiz...l'ho già provato e mi sn trovato benissimo
<jester-> markus: non penso che kwin funzioni con gnome
<driza_manuber> jester-: capito, quindi l'unica soluzione è appoggiarsi a programmi online che lo fanno?
<markus> ma a me funziona...
<jester-> driza_manuber: by mail per esempio
<jester-> markus: se ti funza significa che è avviato
<markus> ovvio. però mi funziona solo avviandolo da terminale.. io vorrei che si avvisasse da solo ogni volta che accedo ad ubuntu
<driza_manuber> jester-:
<driza_manuber> lo cerco subito
<jester-> driza_manuber: http://assistenza.email.it/configurazioni_account/thunderbird.php  devi farti un account a parte
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<gigirock> ma k99brain che fine ha fatto ?
<gigirock> !seen k99brain
<ubot-it> I have no seen command
<aldos> ho un processo che non si riesce a chiudere nemmeno dal monitor di sistema. come lo killo?
<glpiana> aldos, con ps aux vedi l'elenco, cerchi il processo, leggi il PID e scrivi: sudo kill -9 PID
<aldos> mamma quanti processi!
<gigirock> aldos, magari n lo vedi come processo e al solito devi essere 'root' per vederli tutti !
<aldos> io dovrei chiudere skype
<aldos> aperto dal mio utente
<aldos> come si chiama lì?
<glpiana> aldos, scrivi: ps aux | grep skype
<gigirock> ps -eax | grep skype*
<glpiana> !paste | aldos
<ubot-it> aldos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<aldos> trovato! era il 2255 :) adesso?
<massimo18> O_O
<glpiana> aldos, sudo kill -9 2255
<aldos> perfetto grazie :)
<Grish> ciao a tutti ho un problema con la wireless Atheros 5001, chi mi può aiutare?
<glpiana> Grish, esponi il problema, chi sa ti aiuta
<Grish> Ho ubuntu 10.10 kernel 2.6.35-22 e non riesco a far funzionare la wireless...ho tolto network-manager ed installato wicd ma a nulla è servito. Wicd non vede nessuna rete.
<glpiana> Grish, metti su pastebin l'output si lspci
<glpiana> *di
<glpiana> !paste | Grish
<ubot-it> Grish: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Grish> questa è la mia scheda di rete
<Grish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695080/
<glpiana> Grish, digita: ifconfig e metti su pastebin
<Grish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695082/
<glpiana> Grish, hai un interruttore della scheda?
<Grish> si
<Grish> è attivato
<glpiana> Grish, premilo e poi scrivi: dmesg | tail          e metti su pastebin
<Grish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695084/
<glpiana> Grish, rischiaccialo e ridai il comando
<Grish> ?
<glpiana> Grish, premilo e poi scrivi: dmesg | tail          e metti su pastebin
<Grish> non è cambiato di una virgola. Esattamente uguale
<glpiana> Grish, scrivi: rfkill list
<Grish> nessun esito
<Grish> non restituisce nulla glpiana
<glpiana> Grish, metti su pastebin l'output di lsmod
<Grish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695088/
<glpiana> Grish, lsmod ti ho chiesto, non ifconfig
<nicotano> salve
<Grish> oh scusami glpiana ora provvedo
<Grish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695090/ glpiana
<Grish> hai capito dov'è il problema glpiana ?
<glpiana> Grish, per ora vedo che non c'è nessun modulo caricato per la tua scheda. passami la riga di: lspci | grep -i network
<Grish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695092/
<glpiana> Grish, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,481774.0.html sei tu questo?
<Grish> glpiana: ho provato anche con ndiswrapper ma non sono riuscito a concludere nulla.
<Grish> si sono io
<glpiana> Grish, e ora ndiswrapper è ancora installato? e i suoi driver caricati?
<Grish> si
<glpiana> un attimo allora
<glpiana> Grish, scrivi: ndiswrappe r-l
<glpiana> azz
<glpiana> ndiswrapper -l
<glpiana> Grish, yuhuuu
<Grish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695095/ glpiana
<glpiana> Grish, scrivi; sudo ndiswrapper -e netathr
<glpiana> Grish, scrivi; sudo ndiswrapper -e netathw
<glpiana> Grish, scrivi; sudo ndiswrapper -e netathwx
<glpiana> Grish, quando hai fatto dai ancora: ndiswrapper -l
<Grish> mi dice permesso negato
<glpiana> Grish, hai messo sudo?
<Grish> ehm..no. aspetta
<glpiana> -.-
<Grish> fatto
<Grish> glpiana: non restituisce output
<glpiana> Grish, oki, ora rimuoviamo ndiswrapper: sudo apt-get remove --purge ndiswrapper
<Grish> impossibile trovare il pacchetto ndiswrapper
<Grish> come non detto ora ho rimosso i pacchetti common e utils
<glpiana> Grish, ok, ora scrivi: sudo updatedb
<glpiana> Grish, quando temrina dai: locate ndiswrapper
<Grish> ok
<Grish> posto l'output di locate?
<glpiana> Grish, sì
<Grish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695098/ glpiana
<glpiana> Grish, oki, dovremmo aver pulito. riavvia il pc e torna. ma aspettami un pochino perchè vado a rpendemri un  caffè
<Grish> ok glpiana
<Grish> glpiana: vado a farmi un tè
 * Grish va a farsi un tè
<Grish> glpiana: ci sei??
<OverMe> hai già riavviato?
<Grish> OverMe: parli con me?
<OverMe> si
<Grish> si OverMe ho già riavviato
<glpiana> Grish, eccomi. dammi l'output di lsmod
<Grish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695108/
<glpiana> Grish, proviamo: sudo modprobe ath9k
<glpiana> Grish, poi dai dmesg | tail
<Grish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695110/
<glpiana> Grish, ora dai ifconfig
<Grish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695111/
<glpiana> Grish, passami lsmod
<Grish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695112/
<glpiana> Grish, scrivi: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Grish> ERRORE leggendo i flag dell'interfaccia: Nessun device di questo tipo
<Grish> wlan0: ERRORE leggendo i flag dell'interfaccia: Nessun device di questo tipo
<Grish> mi dà questo errore
<glpiana> Grish, scrivi: sudo rmmod ath9k
<glpiana> Grish, poi scrivi: sudo modprobe ath5k
<glpiana> e mostrami dmesg | tail
<Grish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695115/
<glpiana> Grish, ifconfig
<Grish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695116/
<Grish> glpiana: siamo riusciti a capire qualcosa?
<Grish> funzionano i driver ath5k? Mi sembra di no
<glpiana> Grish, ancora sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Grish> glpiana: stavolta è andata bene non ha restituito nessun output
<glpiana> Grish, ifconfig  elenca anche wlan0?
<Grish> se immetto ifconfig mi dà anche wlan0, oltre ad eth0 e lo
<glpiana> Grish, oki, ora scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<Grish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695117/
<glpiana> Grish, rfkill list
<Grish> soft blocked: no
<Grish> hard blocked: no
<glpiana> Grish, ma hai reti wifi lì in giro?
<Grish> si 5 o 6
<glpiana> Grish, premi il tasto della wifi e poi dmesg | tail
<Grish> ma non vede niente. mi dice Nessuna rete wireless trovata ma io so che non è vero
<Grish> mi restituisce un gain calibration timeout
<Grish> ora te lo posto
<Grish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695119/
<Grish> a volte questo errore lo vedo prima che parta il sistema o megl io tra l'avvio del pc e lo splash screen glpiana
<glpiana> Grish, dammi un attimo
<glpiana> Grish, fcciamo una prova. scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/modules
<glpiana> Grish, in fondo al file aggiungi una riga e scrivi: ath5k
<glpiana> Grish, salva il file e spegni il pc. nonriavviarlo, spegnilo del tutto. poi lo riaccendi
<Trim_> Ciao a tutti.
<Grish> ok eseguo
<Grish> glpiana: dopo aver aggiunto la riga, salvato e chiuso il file nel terminale mi ha restituito degli errori
<Grish> error: line 10: bad flagvector
<glpiana> Grish, fregatene :)
<Grish> e così per line 12, 14, 16, 21, 26
<Grish> ok
<glpiana> Grish, dai cat/etc/modules e mostramelo
<Grish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695125/
<glpiana> Grish, ok, spegni il pc e fai come ti ho detto
<Grish> spengo e riaccendo o devo eseguire qualche comando prima?
<Grish> ok
<Grish> glpiana:  acceso. E ora? la rete wireless continua a non funzionare
<glpiana> Grish, ma il pc è questo?
<Grish> no
<glpiana> Grish, ifconfig elenca wlan0?
<Grish> si
<glpiana> Grish, sudo iwlist scan
<Grish> per "lo" ed "eth0" dice interface doesn't support scanning
<Grish> per wlan0 dice No scan results
<glpiana> Grish, premi qualche volta il tasto della scheda e poi dai dmesg | tail
<Grish> è  una levetta di accensione e spegnimento. La sposto qualche volta e poi dò il comando
<glpiana> sì
<Grish> ancora quel Gain calibration timeout
<Grish> sia con il tasto su off che su on mi dà sempre Gain calibration timeout
<glpiana> Grish, non so dirti allora. lo vedo riportato come bug, ma non trovo soluzioni plausibili (dicono di spegner eil computer, togliere la batteria e riavviare, vedi tu :D )
<Grish> togliere la batteria...ed avviarlo senza?
<Grish> o reinserirla?
<glpiana> Grish, alcuni dicono anche di reinserirla
<Grish> glpiana: quindi che faccio, non posso usare ubuntu?
<glpiana> Grish, non ha mai funzionato? il sistema è aggiornato?
<Grish> mi sembra incredibile... Ho letto qualche giorno fa che gli sviluppatori di ubuntu si vogliono portare dalla loro uno sviluppatore della Atheros in modo che includa i driver necessari a questa scheda (del *****) per inserirla nelle versioni successive di ubuntuù
<glpiana> Grish, scarica il livecd della 11.04 e prova con quello
<glpiana> ora vado. ciao
<Grish> la rete ha funzionato quando ho provato la live e poi quando ho completato lìinstallazione
<Grish> ma solo per mezza giornata, poi si è spenta
<Grish> glpiana: ho già provato la 11.04 ed anche la 11.10 beta
<Grish> ma niente da fare
<glpiana> Grish, allora se hai più di un kernel, provane uno precedente
<OverMe> Grish, che pc è?
<Grish> non ho più di un kernel.
<Grish> è un Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pa 2548 con installato Ubuntu 10.10
<OverMe> Grish, prova a fare un: sudo modprobe acer_wmi
<OverMe> e poi di nuovo: iwlist scan
<Grish> grazie glpiana per il tentativo
<Grish> errore
<OverMe> ?
<Grish> ora lo posto
<Grish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695130/ OverMe
<flo__> ciao a tutti, mi è arrivato un allegato in eml, internet dice che dovrei scaricare EmailOpenView per leggerlo, ma EmailOpenView funziona con ububtu?
<remix_tj> flo__: un eml e' un email, si apre con thunderbird
<nicotano> flo__,http://www.zyxware.com/articles/626/how-to-open-eml-files-and-included-attachments-in-ubuntu-or-any-other-gnu-linux-distro
<Grish> OverMe: questo potrebbe essere utile? provo ad eseguirlo? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,436168.20/imode.html
<OverMe> l'avevi già fatto rfkill list
<OverMe> Grish, fammi vedere un uname -a
<Grish> ma un unblock all
<OverMe> se il list ti da tutti "no" è inutile
<Grish> OverMe: il kernel è 2.6.35-30-generic
<flo__> grazie mille, ma non ho ne thunderbird ne evolution, devo installare per forza un dei due?
<OverMe> Grish, ce l'hai la connessione col cavo immagino su quel pc
<Grish> no
<Grish> altrimenti il problema non esisterebbe. Posso andare a connettermi col cavo solo per 10min (la durata della batteria ahimè)
<flo__> no no trovato, grazie mille!!
<flo__> però evolution lo devo configurare, mi chiede il server.....che ci scrivo?
<OverMe> Grish, dovresti provare ad installare linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic
<Grish> ok
<Grish> OverMe: è successa una cosa strana.. Appena ho attaccato il pc al cavo di rete mi sono spuntate tutte le reti wireless!!
<remix_tj> Grish: e se stacchi il cavo?
<Grish> OverMe: sto cmq installando i maverick backports modules wireless
<Grish> funziona ancora
<Grish> chissà per quanto però..
<Grish> sinceramente non capisco il motivo per cui sia accaduto
<Grish> tu ne capisci di più?
<OverMe> Grish, riavvia e vediamo se va ancora
<Grish> ok
<Grish> si funziona
<Grish> OverMe: momentaneamente funziona. Chissà se durerà. Ad onor del vero ti devo dire che prima di installare i moduli wireless ho provato ugualmente la procedura che ti avevo linkato, ed avevo ancora la batteria staccata da prima. Quando sono andato al cavo di rete mi si è spento il pc ovviamente, quindi ho reinserito la batteria, avviato il pc e quanto ho attaccato il cavo di rete si sono materializzate le reti wireless su Wicd
<OverMe> :O
<Grish> quindi quella procedura devo dedurre che ha funzionato, anche se in ritardo? quando ho avviato il pc non me le ha subito visualizzate come reti disponibili, ci ho guardato e continuava a dire Nessuna rete wireless trovata. Ma poi quando ho connesso il cavo di rete (non avevo ancora cliccato su connetti!!) sono spuntate le reti wireless come funghi
<Grish> OverMe: vallo a capire Ubuntu!
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, mi consigliate un programma per sincronizzare le cartelle tra ubuntu e win ed eventualmente fare anche backup?
<Grish> OverMe: grazie.
 * Grish esce soddisfatto col sorriso sulle labbra
<thebestneo> a cosa serve mettere la /home in un'altra partizione? solo per evitare di salvarla ogni volta?
<OverMe> in caso di disastro della partizione di root hai la home al sicuro
<xiaoy> thebestneo, hai risolto con la chiavetta?
<thebestneo> xiaoy: ciao! si si ho risolto, era un problema di chiavetta. la sandisk mette un software dentro che crea una partizione invisibile anche a gparted e che mandava in palla clonezilla. rimossa quella è diventata una normale chiavetta e fa il suo lavoro... grazie!
<thebestneo> OverMe: te hai fatto cosi?
<OverMe> no
<xiaoy> np :)
<thebestneo> OverMe: capito, grazie
<thebestneo> OverMe: abbi pazienza, se ho dual boot, mi consigli di tenere una sola cartella documenti, foto, video in una terza partizione, di sincronizzarle con rsync o di non fare niente???
<OverMe> se vuoi sicurezza (relativa) basta la home in un'altra partizione
<OverMe> se vuoi sicurezza maggiore rsync
<thebestneo> OverMe: più che sicurezza mi riferivo alla disponibilità...
<OverMe> ah ma per dual boot intendevi due linux?
<OverMe> in quel caso dipende, che cos'hai?
<Nameless_> buondì ho un problema con ubuntu 11.04 su un travelmate con chipset 855gm qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<Trim_> ciao a tutti
<ubuntu-it-chat> Salve per ubuntu esiste un software che funga d'accordatore?
<ubuntu-it-chat> per chitarra?
<Nameless_> buondì ho un problema con ubuntu 11.04 su un travelmate con chipset 855gm qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<pappijo> Scusate l'OT, ma non so proprio in che canale chiedere: sapreste indicarmi un buon servizio di hosting svn gratuito, tipo gitorious ma per subversion
<____________> ciao tutti
<____________> ho un problema aggiornando da terminale (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade) mi da questo errore http://pastebin.com/aJkHHzsh
<____________> anche l'opzione --fix-missing non mi aiuta :(
<Skydive> ciao a tutti, ho installato skype, ma non capisco come si fa ad accendere la webcam
<bau_> ciao a tutti, come faccio ad installare gnome 3 su ubuntu 11.04? c'è un tutorial?
<Davide_G> usa i ppa
#ubuntu-it 2011-09-23
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Odo> Giorno
<orangedoor> ciao a tutti vorrei chiedere dei consigli per favore
<orangedoor> sono nuovo del sistema ubuntu e non so ancora usarlo bene
<orangedoor> vorrei installare il van basco's karaoke ma mi riesce difficile perche dovrei installare un'applicazione chiamata :wine. ma non so proprio come fare mi aiutate per favore grazie
<enzotib> orangedoor, sarebbe preferibile usare applicazioni native per linux, che ci sono
<orangedoor> <enzotib> immagino ma per me e difficile
<enzotib> orangedoor, comunque se vuoi usare wine, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt-get install wine
<orangedoor> applicazioni, accessori,terminale?
<enzotib> orangedoor, sì
<orangedoor> <enzotib grazie mille credo che lo stia configurando da solo in rete
<enzotib> orangedoor, dopodiché scarichi VanBasco e lo lanci (probabilmente serve renderlo eseguibile), e vedi se funziona
<orangedoor> provero appena ha finito la configurazione
<orangedoor> grazie mille
<orangedoor> <enzotib> mi dice ancora questo messaggio: Configurazione del pacchetto-Configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<enzotib> orangedoor, ma si è bloccato o sta lavorando?
<orangedoor> TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA-END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR MICROSOFT SOFTWARE - IMPORTANT-READ CAREFULLY: This Microsoft End-User License Agreement ("EULA") is a legal agreement between you (either an individual or a      ▒   │ single entity) and Microsoft Cor
<orangedoor> si e fermato così
<enzotib> orangedoor, mi fai una schermata?
<enzotib> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<orangedoor> purtroppo non so come si fa
<enzotib> orangedoor, premi il tasto Stamp
<enzotib> orangedoor, si dovrebbe aprire una finestra con una miniatura dell'immagine dell'intero desktop, e devi salvarla da qualche parte
<enzotib> orangedoor, poi vai sul sito imagebin che ti ho segnalato prima e ne fai l'upload
<misterblu> ciao
<orangedoor> ok credo di avercela fatta
<misterblu> espongo il prob: non riesco più a vedere i pc in rete e tanto meno l'hd di rete
<gigirock> misterblu, versione rete tipo di connessione
<orangedoor> <enzotib> riesci a vederla?
<enzotib> orangedoor, metti qui il link
<orangedoor> http://imagebin.org/173651
<enzotib> orangedoor, come immaginavo, premi TAB, vedrai che l'OK sara selezionato, quindi premi INVIO
<orangedoor> fatto
<orangedoor> <enzotib> sei bravissimo
<misterblu> gigirock: ubuntu 11-04 rete mista win e ubuntu router e switch connessione adsl, che funziona, visto che sto scrivendo
<gigirock> misterblu, quindi quello che n vedi e' una condivisione samba ?
<orangedoor> <enzotib> quando ha terminato devo riavviare?
<enzotib> orangedoor, no
<enzotib> non sei su windows ;)
<orangedoor> hahaha hai ragione
<orangedoor> sai ubuntu per me e nuovo ma lo trovo molto stabile e poi mi ha risvegliato alcuni dei miei vecchi portatili
<orangedoor> grande sistema!!!!
<orangedoor> adesso posso lanciare l'installazione di van basco?
<enzotib> orangedoor, sì
<misterblu> gigirock: non vedo più i pc e lhd di rete su internet ci vado benissimo e non capisco cosa è successo visto che non è stato toccato nulla
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<orangedoor> <enzotib> scusa se ti disturbo ancora ma perchè e bloccato l'eseguibile mi dice questo : The file '/home/rino/Scaricati/vkaraoke.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<gigirock> misterblu, se premi su nautilus 'rete' cosa vedi ?
<orangedoor> anche se lo apro con wine
<enzotib> orangedoor, come immaginavo, dal terminale scrivi: chmod +x /home/rino/Scaricati/vkaraoke.exe
<enzotib> orangedoor, poi riprova
<orangedoor>  impossibile accedere a "/rino/Scaricati/vkaraoke.exe": Nessun file o directory
<misterblu> gigirock: nulla
<misterblu> gigirock: anzi rete windows
<misterblu> gigirock: e poi nulla
<gigirock> misterblu, come si chiama il workgroup windows ?
<misterblu> gigirock: fattoria
<gigirock> misterblu, c'e' un wins server ?
<enzotib> orangedoor, hai copiato male, c'è un /home mancante
<misterblu> ps ho tre pc uno ubuntu e due win
<misterblu> gigirock: no nessun server
<gigirock> misterblu, aspe
<gigirock> misterblu, aprti terminale e digita smbtree
<orangedoor> dove c'e un home mancante?
<kuix> giorno gente
<kuix> ragazzi non so se sapete ma flash con ubu 64 fa davvero pena!
<kuix> ho letto di aggiungere questo repo:
<kuix> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<kuix> me lo consigliate?
<kuix> successivamente cosa metto?
<kuix> un flash letto daquei repo?
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho impostato la risoluzione giusta dello schermo tramite la finestra Monitor
<cristian_c> ora il problema è che il desktop è fuori campo
<misterblu> gigirock: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695525/
<cristian_c> come faccio a sistemarlo?
<orangedoor> <enzotib> ho risolto grazie
<misterblu> gigirock: se pingo hd di rete lui risponde
<misterblu> ma non lo vedo in rete
<gigirock> misterblu da nautilus connetti al server poi condivisione windows
<misterblu> gigirock: non ho capito quale server
<misterblu> gigirock: intendi samba
<gigirock> misterblu, il server a cui ti vuoi collegare per esempio l'hd di rete
<gigirock> misterblu, hai acceso prima il tuo pc e poi tutti gli altri ?
<misterblu> gigirock: ok via firefox posso accedere all'hd di rete, ma non lo vedo nelle risorse, due gg fa lo vedevo, come mai?
<misterblu> gigirock: ho acceso per caso prima il pc ubuntu e poi gli altri
<gigirock> misterblu, non avendo server ti conviene accendere prima i pc a cui ti vuoi collegare.....
<gigirock> misterblu, un bel reboot risolve tutto ... per oggi
<gigirock> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<gigirock> !samba | misterblu
<ubot-it> misterblu: please see above
<gigirock> misterblu, se vuoi far funzionare il tutto in maniera seria e' meglio che ti studi la guida
<Lorenzo89> Ciao...stò usando un hp 3114-sl con installato ubuntu 10.04...questo laptop ha due schede grafiche un' intel integrate e una ati 5470 installando i driver proprietari suggeriti da ubuntu stesso il sistema al riavvio da black screen...come posso fare per risolvere il problema?
<Lorenzo89> è possibile disattivare una delle due schede video?
<Lorenzo89> da bios non posso disattivare la intel integrated
<Odo> Lorenzo89, ma scusa deve esserci il tastino fisico
<Lorenzo89> ? dove?
<Odo> Lorenzo89, guarda deve esserci, perche' devi poter stabilire se vuoi la speed o la resistenza
<Odo> Lorenzo89, la regola e' questa intel, dura di piu', ati ti da' le prestazioni
<Lorenzo89> si ma la gestione è via software
<Lorenzo89> non c'è il tasto fisico sul pc
<Odo> e nulla allora se non c'e' il tasto fisico e da bios non puoi disabilitarla
<Lorenzo89> su win7 la gestione era via software
<Lorenzo89> ho letto che c'è il modo di disattivare la ati da terminale
<Odo> Lorenzo89, ah vuoi disabilitare la ati? pensa ero convinto volessi fare il contrario
<Lorenzo89> e se si poteva fare...era meglio switchare la intel
<Lorenzo89> ma nn credo sia possibile
<rek> ciao  come aggiungo una risorsa di rete condivisa su ubuntu da ubuntu con lxde e pcmanfm o comunque da terminale?
<Lorenzo89> dato che è integrata nella cpu
<Odo> Lorenzo89, si potrebbe provare a mettere in blacklist il modulo ati
<Odo> Lorenzo89, ma non so se va a buon fine, mai messa in blacklist una scheda video
<Lorenzo89> ^^ speravo nell'appoggio di qualcuno che aveva già eseguito l'operazione, infatti
<rek> prontoo
<Lorenzo89> dato che questo mio approccio a linux...ho paura di fare cazzate e dover reinstallare tutto
<Odo> Lorenzo89, be' hai chiesto in chan, magari qualcuno ne sa di piu', in bocca al lupo
<Lorenzo89> io aspetto
<glpiana> Lorenzo89, la butto lì: parti da licd o live usb, fai chroot sulla tua installazione e disinstalli i driver che hai messo da riga di comando
<glpiana> *livecd
<Lorenzo89> no no...ho già formattato e reinstallato ubuntu...i driver questa volta non li ho più installati
<glpiana> ok
<Lorenzo89> ora volevo sapere se era possibile far funzionare una sola delle due schede grafiche
<glpiana> Lorenzo89, credo che basti mettere in blacklist il modulo, come sufferiva Odo , ma nemmeno io ci ho mai avuto a che fare
<Lorenzo89> perchè primo...la batteria con tt e 2 attive ha breve vita
<glpiana> rek, pcmanfs ha i segnalibri?
<Odo> glpiana, secondo me non basta ;)
<glpiana> Odo, nel caso gli si da una martellata :D
<Lorenzo89> ...ecco questa la posso provare
<glpiana> Lorenzo89, hai detto che da bios non puoi disattivare la intel, la ati invece?
<Odo> glpiana, si penso in quel modo si possa anche disabilitare :)
<Lorenzo89> guarda il bios degli hp fa cagare
<Lorenzo89> mi sembra sia la stessa cosa
<Lorenzo89> cosa dovrei disabilitare? schede pci-e?
<Lorenzo89> comunque l'ho visto poco fa nn mi pare aver visto nulla a riguardo
<rek> glpiana, bookmarks si facevo add ma non ho visto la possibilità
<glpiana> rek, allora non saprei
<rek> sgaso
<rek> action in ubuntu il chan intendo ha detto che si può
<Lorenzo89> una domanda...qualora installassi i driver ati...e mi ritrovo con il black screen...come faccio ad entrare in safe mode?
<Brutus-> Lorenzo89, credo tu debba premere ESC at boot time
<Brutus-> oppure Canc e poi scegliere Safe mode
<Lorenzo89> ok grazie
<jester-> Lorenzo89: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Lorenzo89> questo quando lo digito?
<jester-> Lorenzo89: adesso nel terminale
<jester-> Lorenzo89: cerca sta riga GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 falla diventare #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Lorenzo89> ma per entrare in safe mode?
<Lorenzo89> scusa non capisco
<jester-> Lorenzo89: poi dai sudo update-grub e al riavvio vedrai il menu
<Lorenzo89> a ok
<Lorenzo89> ora ogni volta che riavvio posso devidere se avviare normalmente o in safe mode?
<Lorenzo89> *decidere
<jester-> Lorenzo89: scegli safe se ti serve
<jester-> Lorenzo89: o ripristino che dir si voglia
<Lorenzo89> grazie provo subito
<kuix> ragazzi ma come si gestiscono i temi nella 11.10?
<kuix> O.o
<kuix> non si possono mettere i vecchi temi?
<massimo18> !beta | kuix
<ubot-it> kuix: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<kuix> massimo18: tu non sapresti aiutarmi?
<kuix> o meglio... sempre se hai la 11.10
<massimo18> kuix: no
<Steeler> http://convertall.bellz.org/install.html   <-- lo devo mettere in un PC offline, poi come si mette nel menu ?
<ugone> Steeler, quando lo hai  installato ti creerà da qualche parte una cartella (probabilmente in home)
<ugone> ti basta fare poi cosi sistema/preferenze/menu principaale
<ugone> scegli la voce dove lo vuoi mettere ad esempio istruzione
<ugone> poi nuova voce e dove hai comando vai a cercate il cfile convertall.py nella cartella del programma
<ugone> e completi eventualmente le altre voci
<ugone> fine
<Steeler> ugone, grazie, me lo segno.
<Steeler> ugone, comunque penso che non vada in home.
<Steeler> ugone, credo /usr/local
<ugone> ho scericato il pacchetto
<ugone> poi l'ho scompattato in home
<ichi_> ciao a tutti, qualcuno usa KDM?
<ugone> son andato nella cartella /ConvertAll/source ed ho fatto partire il programma da terminale ./convertall.py
<bobbybong>  ho kubuntu
<ugone> ed è partito tranquillamente
<ichi_> io uso Openbox come wm, mi chiedevo se fosse possibile settare Openbox come wm di default alla schermata di login
<ugone> per cui se non lo vuoi installare del tutto lo puoi mettere in una cartella dedicata in home e poi  lasciarlo li
<ugone> fai come preferisci
<ichi_> hovoluto cambiare da GDM a KDM perchè il secondo è personalizzabile, il primo non lo è più a causa dell'upgrade del gdm-2.30 di ubuntu 10.10
<ugone> è un bel programma
<ichi_> alla schermata di login del KDM, inserisco user e pass ma devo anche selezionare manualmente che sessione iniziare, scegliendo Openbox.... come faccio a settare in automatico Openbox?
<bobbybong> ichi_, non so a me va bene kde
<ichi_> bobbybong, ma inserisci solo user e pass e ti entra automaticamente nella sessione preferita?
<ichi_> a me fa scegliere manualmente che sessione scegliere, x il resto funziona alla grande, col suo bel tema personalizzato
<bobbybong> ichi_, si l'ultima che hai usato di solito fa così
<ichi_> a me no T_T
<ichi_> c'è qualcosa da impostare?
<Steeler> ugone, grazie, segno anche l'altro allora
<bobbybong> ichi_, io ho kubuntu ho messo e17 e se uso quest'ultimo al riavvio parte e17 senza fare niente
<ichi_> e17 cos'è? oO
<ichi_> è leggero?
<bobbybong> si
<Steeler> ugone, si, effettivamente ha di tutto e di più, sarebbe utile in qualisasi officina o laboratorio !
<bobbybong> ma non è completo su ubuntu
<bobbybong> nel senso che non ha tutti i moduli e funziona male ichi_
<ichi_> capito
<ichi_> per kdm nn sai se c'è qualche opzione da impostare in qualche file di config per settare la sessione di default?
<nicotano> salve
<ichi_> ciao nicotano
<Aizram> ciao nicotano :D
<nicotano> ciao ichi_  e Aizram :)
<ichi_> nicotano, per caso hai KDM? ._.
<nicotano> ichi_, sorry non uso kde
<ichi_> mannaggia
<nicotano> ichi_,  kdm gestice la aschermata d'avvio cosa ti occorre?
<ichi_> allora, ho installato KDM e uso questo invece di GDM (che nn è personalizzabile)... KDM mi funziona bene e ho messo un bel tema figo adatto allo stile di questo netbook
<ichi_> ilproblema è che ogni volta devo scegliere manualmente che sessione iniziare
<ichi_> io uso la sessione openbox
<ichi_> inserisco user e pass, ma se premo invio nn entra fino a che nn scelgo io dal menu a tendina quale sessione usare.. volevo sapere se c'è un file di config da settare per mettere in automatico la sessione openbox
<ichi_> tutto qui
<nicotano> capito, prova a guardare nella tua home attivando la visualizzazione dei file nascosti se c'è qualcosa che assomiglia a kdm.conf
<ichi_> gno ._. ho solo una cartella .kde, ma non contiene nulla stranamente
<ichi_> fai conto cheio nn ho kde, ma solo kdm
<nicotano> guatrda in etc
<ichi_> perchè questo ubuntu ha gnome come de suo
<ichi_> trovati dei files di config di kdm
<ichi_> nella cartella kde4
<ichi_> mah, c'è un kdm.options
<ichi_> spe
<ichi_> nicotano, http://paste.ubuntu.com/695618/
<ichi_> sinceramente nn so se è da modificare questo..
<nicotano> si potrebbe inserire una riga per avviare openbox
<nicotano> ma non so come va scritta
<massimo18> ichi_: forse ti conviene installare kubuntu e non fare pacioccamenti :)
<ichi_> ma ho gia configurato tutto su sto netbook della malora T__T
<nicotano> ichi_,  use-sessreg la commenti e metti use-openbox
<nicotano> e spera che dia cosi'  :)
<nicotano> sia*
<ichi_> ci stavo pensando anche io.. boh proviamo
<nicotano> al massimo non si avvia  in grafica
<ichi_> XD
<ichi_> vabon riavvio e vediamo
<ichi_> grazie intanto :P
<nicotano> :)
<davyde> giorno gente come risolvo questo errore? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695641/
<remix_tj> davyde: lo risolvi non installando quello che stai cercando di installare
<remix_tj> che va ovviamente su una release piu' recente
<remix_tj> che tu non hai
<davyde> non si possono installare sulla 10.04?
 * nicotano saluta
<grammos> sera ho un problema non riesco ad installare il pennino onda mt833up su ubuntu 10.04
<grammos> sera ho un problema non riesco ad installare il pennino onda mt833up su ubuntu 10.04
<glpiana> !repeat | grammos
<ubot-it> grammos: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<grammos> grazie
<grammos> !repeat
<ubot-it> non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<MaximilianPs> qualcuno ha due secondi ?
<MaximilianPs> intanto spiego:
<MaximilianPs> salve :)
<MaximilianPs> ho un portatile HP DV6000 e con screenlet non riesco a vedere le temperature
<MaximilianPs> se faccio sensors nel terminal pero' ci sono
<MaximilianPs> acpitz-virtual-0 Adapter: Virtual device temp1:       +39.0°C  (crit = +85.0°C)                    coretemp-isa-0000 Adapter: ISA adapter Core 0:      +51.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)                    coretemp-isa-0001 Adapter: ISA adapter Core 1:      +50.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)
<MaximilianPs> so ... if you can help me :P
<Fabio_> Buona sera
<Fabio_> il mio gestore,di telefonia (infostrada) non mi dà la mia password voce,mi aiutate a recuperarla,accedo al mio modem online,ma non la conosco,xciò non posso configurare il mio router :(
<Fabio_> vorrei togliere il loro modem e usare il mio router
<Fabio_> ma non ho la passw voce,non la danno,xche vogliono che usiamo il loro modem,brutto e limitato
<bobbybong> Fabio_, utente:benvenuto password:ospite
<Fabio_> èèè?
<bobbybong> prova così
<Fabio_> mi lascia un pò perplesso però
<Fabio_> altre soluzioni
<bobbybong> se vuoi provare questo se no cerca su google
<bobbybong> :(
<Fabio_> andrei a provare subito,ma devo staccare tutto e provare,se non è quella devo dare il tempo a loro modem che si riconfigura :/
<Fabio_> @bobby la provo si,ma ti viene in mente altro?
<ubottu-it> Fabio_: Error: "bobby" is not a valid command.
<Fabio_> bobby la provo si,ma ti viene in mente altro?
<bobbybong> se a me funziona cos^
<bobbybong> ì
<Fabio_> ma tipo un programmino che me la può leggere?
<Fabio_>  o leggere il backup del router?
<bobbybong> !chat | Fabio_
<ubot-it> Fabio_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fabio_> è formato export
<Fabio_> bobbybong non era ospite :(
<Fabio_> scusate ho sbagliato chat
<andrea_> ciao
<andrea_> buonasera
<andrea_> qualcuno può auitarmi a far funzionare una chiuavetta olidata 100 (maledetta...)
<andrea_> grazie
<d4vey> andrea_, tim?
<Fabio> uuu
<Fabio> bobby è limitato quello
<Fabio> non posso usare i miei telefoni con funzione detc
<Fabio> e dovrei usare cmq uno swich o cose del genere x avere + lan
<bobbybong> Fabio, se non sai la password del numero  ti hanno dato non puoi fare niente
<Fabio> non la si può scoprire in qualche mdo,dal backup del modem?
<Fabio> #ubuntu-it-chat
<Maninho> !3g
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: '3g'
<Bullterrier> we! ci sono mod della ML in linea?
<alexskan> sciao
<alexskan> sapete un prog per rippare l'audio dai video di youtube? (se facesse il download e l'editing ancora meglio)
<alexskan> che chan inutile
<vittorio> rendiamolo utile
<vittorio> qualcuno sa come mai, su ubuntu 10.10, dal menu di chiusura è sparita la scritta e quindi la possibilita di mettere il pc in sospensione che prima c'era e per altro funzionava
<reddos> ciao a tutti sapete dirmi dove si puo scaricare ubuntu 11.10 32 bit grazie
<K99Brain> è ancora beta, reddos
<reddos> ok grazie
<Brutus-> reddos, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<K99Brain> reddos, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Beta2
<cristian> ciao
<SG-1> Ciao a tutti.
<illo> salve
<puccio> ciao a tutti
<puccio> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sbubba> sera a tutti
<sbubba> io ho installato texlive 2011 dalla iso. come editor ho texmaker che con questa versione fa dei capricci, lo volevo sostituire con emacs+auctex.
<sbubba> il problema è che se installo emacs e auctex, si installano per forza anche i pacchetti relativi  a texlive, che però io ho già.
<sbubba> c'è un modo per installarli senza portarsi dietro texlive dei repo?
<sbubba> sto vedendo ora il plugin di gedit e anche a lui piace molto texlive, 200 mb da scaricare per un cazzarolo di stupido plugin .__.
<sbubba> beh niente in confronto a kile che vuole buttare più di 1 gb di spazio -.-
<sbubba> guarda se devo cominciare a bestemmiare
<sbubba> texworks lo stesso
<sbubba> mumble
<werewolf_> ciao raga
<werewolf_> nessuno usa NFS?
<sbubba> need for speed? XD
<werewolf_> no Network file system
<filo1234> werewolf_: spiega il problema
<sbubba> risolto prendendo texworks da ubuntu.packages
<werewolf_> praticamente
<werewolf_> non mi monta le dir in rw e non riesco a trovare i log
<werewolf_> dentro /var/log
<werewolf_> non ce na cippa
<filo1234> hai impostato la condivisione in /etc/exports?
<werewolf_> certo
<werewolf_> ma il fatto che non ci siano i log
<werewolf_> non è normale
<werewolf_> io mi aspettcavo ci fossero i log dentro la var/log
<werewolf_> inveec niente :(
<filo1234> posta /etc/exports
<werewolf_> lo posto qui??'
<filo1234> su pastebin
<filo1234> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<werewolf_> ok lo afccio subito
<werewolf_> ma per il fatto che non logga
<werewolf_> com'è possibile?
<filo1234> il log lo scrive in syslog solitamente
<werewolf_> http://pastebin.com/pTHPCNii
<werewolf_> qui ce il log che ha scritto
<werewolf_> http://pastebin.com/Abx9RY7i
<filo1234> werewolf_: fai una prova nelle opzioni metty solo (rw,subtree_check)
<werewolf_> non vuoi vedere il log prima?
<filo1234> e posta anche la riga che hai messo ( lato client ) in /etc/fstab
<werewolf_> questa è la riga lato client
<werewolf_> 192.168.1.101:/home/seawolf     /media/remote     nfs     defaults     0 0
<werewolf_> ma attualmente non so il perchè al boot non mi monta + la directory
<werewolf_> mentre prima me la montava in automatico
<filo1234> werewolf_: si ho visto fai come ti ho detto in exports e riavvia il server poi smonta la condivisione nel cliente e in fstab modifica così
<werewolf_> hai dato un'occhio al log?
<sbubba> ho trovato il problema di texmaker: mi dava errore con le immagini, bisognava mettere nelle impostazioni ilpercorso completo di pdflatex -.- il path non gli piaceva
<sbubba> schizzinoso
<werewolf_> ok facciola modifica lato server
<werewolf_> e smonto la dir lato client
<werewolf_> l'fstab
<werewolf_> come lo devo mofificare????
<sbubba> buonaserata
<filo1234> in fstab al posto di defaults metti rw,user,auto
<werewolf_> lo faccio subito
<werewolf_> fatto
<werewolf_> adesso?
<filo1234> i permessi delle cartelle condivise come sono?
<werewolf_> sono rwx per il mio utente
<werewolf_> che è lo stesso che ho sul server
<filo1234> ok
<werewolf_> vuoi vedere il log nuovo?
<werewolf_> di syslog
<filo1234> hai gia riprovato?
<werewolf_> no
<werewolf_> monto la dir?
<filo1234> sudo mount -
<filo1234> sudo mount -a
<filo1234> e prova
<werewolf_> sul client?
<filo1234> si
<werewolf_> ok
<werewolf_> fatto
<werewolf_> niente da fare
<werewolf_> me la monta solo in ro
<filo1234> nfs server l'hai riavviato?
<werewolf_> malediazione!!!!
<werewolf_> si l'ho riavviato sul server
<werewolf_> anche portmap
<filo1234> a me funziona con i paramteri che ti ho dato
<filo1234> spetta
<werewolf_> mmmm
<werewolf_> io ci sto bestemmiando in tutte le lingue
<werewolf_> mi monta sempre le dir in ro
<werewolf_> maledizione
<filo1234> rismonta sul client
<filo1234> fammi vedere ls -l /media/una_cartella
<filo1234> sia sul server che sul client
<filo1234> mi interessa il proprietario
<werewolf_> ok lo faccio subito
<werewolf_> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2011-09-02 23:20 remote
<werewolf_> cartella sul client
<werewolf_> cartella sul server da condividere drwxr-xr-x 20 seawolf seawolf  4096 21 set 20.52 seawolf
<filo1234> sul client sudo chown -R seawolf.sewaolf /media/condivisione
<filo1234> smontale prima
<werewolf_> fatto
<filo1234> ascolta fai un riavvio del client
<werewolf_> lo faccio subito
<filo1234> in fstab hai sistemato?
<werewolf_> si l'ho messo come mi hai detto te
<filo1234> ok
<werewolf_> sul cluent ho riavviato portmap e statd
<filo1234> werewolf_: no fai un riavvio completo del client
<werewolf_> un reboot della macchina???
<filo1234> eh si
<filo1234> non dovrebbe essere importante ma molte volte si incasina ed è meglio ripartire
<werewolf_> ufff
<werewolf_> cmq i servizi li ho riavviati
<werewolf_> provo a rimontare la directory?
<filo1234> comunque io ho appena fatto un'altra cartella e funziona sempre
<filo1234> prova
<filo1234> altrimenti ne facciamo una di prova passo passo e vediamo un po'
<werewolf_> ok
<werewolf_> mi piace la tua filosofia
<werewolf_> :P
<filo1234> werewolf_: che versione di ubuntu hai?
<werewolf_> 10.04
<werewolf_> LTS
<filo1234> ok quindi è la stessa mia
<werewolf_> il server invece è debian 64bit
<werewolf_> squeeze
<filo1234> ah uhm non vorrei che debian avesse qualcosa di diverso, la versione del server sicuramente
<werewolf_> cmq niente
<filo1234> vabè prova e poi vediamo
<werewolf_> me lam onta sempre in ro
<werewolf_> :(
<filo1234> ok allora vai sul server
<werewolf_> dimmi
<filo1234> nella tua home mkdir test
<werewolf_> ok
<filo1234> poi in export metti
<filo1234> commenta prima le altre condivisioni
<filo1234> così non facciamo casino
<werewolf_> ok
<werewolf_> come opzioni ci metto sempre quelle che mi hai detto?
<filo1234> /home/seawolf/test 192.168.10.0(rw,subtree_check)
<filo1234> così come lo vedi
<filo1234> /home/seawolf/test 192.168.1.0(rw,subtree_check)
<werewolf_> fatto
<werewolf_> riavvio i servizi sul server?
<filo1234> si
<filo1234> e poi dai anche exportnfs -a
<filo1234> e poi dai anche exportfs -a
<filo1234> uff
<filo1234> exportfs -a
<werewolf_> fatto
<werewolf_> vuoi vedere i log??
<filo1234> ok ora sul client
<filo1234> ha dato errori?
<werewolf_> http://pastebin.com/HzZTLdHm
<filo1234> ok per orea lascia così
<filo1234> vai sul client
<filo1234> anzi facciamo le cose per bene va
<filo1234> togliamo i warning
<werewolf_> e come???
<filo1234> aggiungi sync dopo rw in exports
<filo1234> rw,sync,subtree_check
<werewolf_> lo faccio subito
<filo1234> giusto per mi fai vedere anche la riga?
<filo1234> sai com'è 4 occhi sono meglio di 2 a volte
<werewolf_> ma è già così sul server
<werewolf_> /home/seawolf/test 192.168.1.0/24  (rw,sync,subtree_check)
<filo1234> togli /24
<filo1234> e non lasciare spazi tra ip e le opzioni
<filo1234> 192.168.1.0(rw,sync,subtree_check)
<werewolf_> /home/seawolf/test 192.168.1.0(rw,sync,subtree_check)
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> exportfs -a
<werewolf_> non mmi da niente in output
<filo1234> bene
<filo1234> ora client
<filo1234> sudo mkdir /media/test
<werewolf_> scusa
<werewolf_> non posso riciclare la remote?
<werewolf_> drwxr-xr-x 2 seawolf seawolf 4096 2011-09-02 23:20 remote
<filo1234> non l'hai commentata scusa?
<filo1234> ah dici sul client?
<filo1234> no preferisco rifare pulito ora
<werewolf_> ok
<werewolf_> te la faccio subito
<filo1234> sudo mkdir /media/test
<werewolf_> drwxr-xr-x 2 root    root    4096 2011-09-24 00:24 test
<werewolf_> fatta
<filo1234> sudo chown seawolf.seawolf /media/test
<werewolf_> drwxr-xr-x 2 seawolf seawolf 4096 2011-09-24 00:24 test
<werewolf_> fatto
<filo1234> ok in fstab commenta le vecchie e metti
<filo1234> ip_server:/home/seawolf/test  /media/test  nfs rw,user,auto   0   0
<filo1234> 0.1 è il client giusto??
<filo1234> pff 1.0
<werewolf_> #192.168.1.101:/home/seawolf     /media/remote     nfs     rw,user,auto     0 0
<werewolf_> 192.168.1.101:/home/seawolf/test   /media/test     nfs     rw,user,auto     0 0
<werewolf_> il mio client finisce con l'indirizzo 100
<filo1234> no aspetta allora
<filo1234> nell'export devi mettere l'ip del client
<werewolf_> ho già corretto
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> gia perchè stavi usando la subnet prima ok
<filo1234> ora sudo mount -a
<werewolf_> faccio il mount dal client?
<werewolf_> fatto
<filo1234> cd /media/test
<filo1234> touch pippo
<werewolf_> che mitooooooooooooooooooo
<werewolf_> che mitooooooooooooooooooo
<werewolf_> che mitooooooooooooooooooo
<FloodBotIt1> werewolf_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<werewolf_> filo1234,
<filo1234> bene adesso sistema le vecchie e tieni questa come esempio
<werewolf_> sei un grande
<werewolf_> come diavolo ci sei riuscito?
<filo1234> werewolf_: ci lavoro con i server
<werewolf_> veramente???
<filo1234> eh
<werewolf_> sei un siistemista indi
<filo1234> sysadmin
<werewolf_> porc..
<filo1234> ma non dirlo a nessuno lol
<werewolf_> ti faccioi complimenti
<werewolf_> ascolta
<werewolf_> na domanda
<FloodBotIt1> werewolf_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<werewolf_> se dovessi aver bisogno per altre cose
<werewolf_> dove ti posso contattare^?
<filo1234> sempre qui
<werewolf_> ok ma oltre al chan?
<filo1234> ora sistema le altre prima
<werewolf_> lo faccio subito
<werewolf_> ma scusa
<werewolf_> perchè non funziona con la subnet??
<filo1234> werewolf_: usa sempre exportfs -a dopo che fai delle modifiche
<filo1234> dovrebbe funzionare anche con la subnet ma se non ricordo male forse vuole anche altre opzioni
<filo1234> spetta che faccio una prova
<werewolf_> ok
<filo1234> ok funzia anche con la subnet
<filo1234> così come l'abbiamo fatta
<filo1234> solitamente la subnet si usa appunto per montare in ro
<filo1234> perchè è un modo insicuro
<filo1234> e si usa appunto ro,insecure
<filo1234> è sempre meglio dare i permessi di scrittura specifici
<werewolf_> ma quindi consa consigli???
<filo1234> spetta un attimo devo spostarmi un paio di minuti+
<werewolf_> ok
<werewolf_> ci sei ancora filo1234?
<teresa_> ciao a tutti ho un problema con la webcam di un portatile packard bell
<teresa_> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. M5602 Video Camera Controller
<teresa_> la riconosce ma poi si vede solo nero
<teresa_> sul macbook avevo un problema simile è l'ho risolto con
<teresa_> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<teresa_> ma questa volta "libv4l" non esiste proprio
<teresa_> sapete aiutarmi?
<werewolf_> mmmm
<werewolf_> un bel caso il tuo
<werewolf_> :)
<filo1234> werewolf_: eccomo addormentavo mio nipotino
<werewolf_> ah..ok
<werewolf_> cmq grazie
<werewolf_> poi ci scriverò una bella guida sopra
<filo1234> werewolf_: dicevo è meglio se imposti gli ip che devono accedere in scrittura anzichè tutto il network
<werewolf_> ok seguirò il tuo consiglio
<werewolf_> teresa
<werewolf_> hai provato ad installare ALi Corp. M5602 Video Camergnome-device-manager?
<werewolf_> hai provato ad installare nome-device-manager?
<werewolf_> hai provato ad installare gnome-device-manager?
<werewolf_> uff
<werewolf_> non riuscivo a scrivere
<teresa_> sì
<filo1234> teresa_: sudo find /usr/lib -name 'libv4*'  nel terminale
<werewolf_> anche hal?
<teresa_> sì
<filo1234> teresa_: versione di Ubuntu?
<teresa_> Ubuntu 11.04
<werewolf_> aggiornata con l'ultmo kernel?
<filo1234> 32 o 64 bit?
<teresa_> come si faceva ad incollare il risultato dei comandi da terminale
<teresa_> ?
<teresa_> ultimo kernel aggiornato
<werewolf_> lo selezioni
<teresa_> 32 bit
<werewolf_> e poi con il dx fai copia
<teresa_> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l1.so.0
<filo1234> !paste | teresa_
<ubot-it> teresa_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<teresa_> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l2.so.0
<teresa_> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4lconvert.so.1
<teresa_> /usr/lib/vlc/plugins/access/libv4l2_plugin.so
<teresa_> ok era quello che intendevo ma ho usato questo modo poco elegante
<teresa_> è il risultato di sudo find /usr/lib -name 'libv4*'
<werewolf_> http://ubuntusuasusa6vc.wordpress.com/2009/01/31/facciamo-funzionare-su-ubuntu-le-webcam-bisoncam-con-chipset-ali/
<filo1234> teresa_: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so  prova così
<filo1234> teresa_: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so  skype prova così
<teresa_> la cartella /usr/lib32 non esiste
<filo1234> uhm spe
<teresa_> e nemmeno /usr/lib/libv4l
<werewolf_> mmm
<werewolf_> ce qualcosa che tocca
<werewolf_> io ce l'ho la /usr/lib/libv4l
<filo1234> teresa_: sudo apt-get install libv4l-0
<teresa_> quello è installato
<teresa_> è quello l'incredibile
<werewolf_> come fai a dire che è installato?
<teresa_> sudo aptitude show libv4l-0
<teresa_> Stato: installato
<werewolf_> mmmmm
<werewolf_> e se fai un reconfigure del pacchetto?
<teresa_> sto provando a reinstallarlo
<werewolf_> ok
<teresa_> niente
<teresa_> tra l'altro esiste però /usr/lib64 ma io ho installato la versione 32bit
<teresa_> stavo leggendo il blog che mi hai postato prima
<teresa_> http://linuxtv.org/hg/~eandren/gspca-m5602/archive/tip.tar.gz
<teresa_> non riesco a scompattarlo
<werewolf_> tar zxvf nomefile.tar.gz
<teresa_> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<teresa_> tar: Child returned status 1
<filo1234> teresa_: apt-cache policy libv4l-0
<teresa_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/695900/
<filo1234> ecco
<filo1234> 1 hai installato il pacchetto da un ppa
<filo1234> e gia potrebbe essere un problema
<teresa_> in effetti ora mi ricordo che lo consigliava una guida
<teresa_> scusate mi era passato di mente
<filo1234> e quindi nel caso dovresti usre il percorso esatto
<filo1234> quindi non /usr/lib/.....
<filo1234> ma il percorso che ti ha dato il comando che hai dato prima ( find )
<teresa_> e se levo il repository e reinstallo il pacchetto??
<filo1234> però non so cosa combinino nei ppa non essendo roba ufficiale
<filo1234> si prima rimuovilo
<filo1234> togli il prepo e reisntallalo
<filo1234> e vedi un po'
<werewolf_> filo1234,
<werewolf_> io vado a nanna
<werewolf_> che sono in piedi dalle 6
<werewolf_> graziemille di tutto per l'aiuto
<werewolf_> 6 stato graned
<werewolf_> *grande
<werewolf_> spero di risentirti presto in chan che ho altre cose da sistemare
<werewolf_> sul server qui a casa
<filo1234> si vado pure io
<filo1234> anche io dalle 6
<werewolf_> ormai non riesco + a scrivere sulla tastiera
<werewolf_> :)
<filo1234> anche perchè non connetto più
<werewolf_> pure io :)
<teresa_> ok grazie a tutti e due
<werewolf_> notte a tutti ragazzi
<teresa_> andrò a letto anche io
<werewolf_> ci si ribecca presto su sto chan
<werewolf_> ciauuuuu
#ubuntu-it 2011-09-24
<Carlitos90> buonasera a tutti!!! c'è qualcuno?
<rosolino> salve
<antonio_> \list
<seawolf> we nerdazzi del malargurio ,buonsoiar
<Fa|ko> ciao a tutti
<Steeler> ckear
<Steeler> ciao
<Steeler> ciao, non riesco ad istallare questo da terminale: http://pastebin.com/JjUjVaZn
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Steeler> ciao, non riesco ad istallare questo da terminale: http://pastebin.com/JjUjVaZn
<massimo18> Steeler: vuoi installare amule?
<Steeler> massimo18, yeah.
<Steeler> massimo18, install-sh non va.
<massimo18> Steeler: ma amule è nei repo
<Steeler> massimo18, c'è la versione vecchia, questa è quella nuova.
<massimo18> Steeler: qui si da supporto solo per programmi contenuti nei repo ufficiali
<Steeler> massimo18, io non capisco perchè nelle guide si dice make make install install-sh, è poi non funziona mai niente.
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> ola
<Steeler> massimo18, rimmarrà idbasso finchè non formatto per il nuovo ubuntu.
<teresa_> ciao a tutti ho un problema con la webcam di un portatile packard bell
<teresa_> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. M5602 Video Camera Controller
<teresa_> la riconosce ma poi si vede solo nero
<teresa_> sul macbook avevo un problema simile è l'ho risolto con
<teresa_> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<teresa_> stavolta non funziona
<teresa_> sapete aiutarmi?
<sage79> salve avrei necessita di creare un immagine di un disco usb con ddrescue. ho dato il comando ddrescue /dev/sdf /dev/sda1/sper.img ma mi dice can't open imput file
<RanXeroX> buongiorno
<RanXeroX> salve, come faccio a vedere le fasi del caricamento di ubuntu invece dello splash screen ? grazie
<bodhibob> RanXeroX, penso che modificare /etc/default/grub poi fare update-grub
<RanXeroX> grazie
<RanXeroX> ho cercato di trovare /boot/grub/menu.lst sul mio kubuntu ma non c'è è possibile ?
<crazyduck_> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bodhibob> !grub | ranxerox ubuntu usa grub 2  non c'è più
<ubot-it> ranxerox ubuntu usa grub 2  non c'è più: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<crazyduck_> http://imagebin.org/173829
<crazyduck_> massimo18: http://imagebin.org/173829
<RanXeroX> grazie
<crazyduck_> qualcuno mi sa dire il perchè non va in emulazione
<crazyduck_> http://imagebin.org/173829
<bodhibob> quel file non ha i permessi di esecuzione
<crazyduck_> bodhibob: quindi  cè modo di farlo andare in emulazione ?
<bodhibob> gli cambi i permessi
<crazyduck_> bodhibob: sai comè non sono pratico di queste procedure mi potresti  aiutare pr favore
<bodhibob> prova tasto destro proprietà
<bodhibob> e vai a vedere i permessi e gli metti esecuzione
<crazyduck_> bodhibob: ok ma perchè quando  provo  a  cambiare nella finestra permessi  da nessuno a leggere e scrivere mi  ritorna in automatico su  nessuno
<bodhibob> perché non sei proprietario del file
<bodhibob> !permessi
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<bodhibob> crazyduck_, leggiti il wiki
<crazyduck_> bodhibob: se apro con sudo  nautilus potrei diventare propietario
<bodhibob> si ma non è salute se non sai cosa fai
<crazyduck_> bodhibob: leggendo il  wiki e facendo la prima parte non sembra gradire
<bodhibob> ?
<glpiana> crazyduck_, dov'è sto file? su disco o su cd?
<crazyduck_> è su disco e nella partizione di  win
<glpiana> crazyduck_, clicca ol destro sul file -> proprietà. vai nella scheda permessi e metti la psunta a eseguibile
<crazyduck_> glpiana: è già spuntato
<crazyduck_> glpiana: e quando provo  a cambiare da nessuno  a tutti ritorna su nessuno
<glpiana> crazyduck_, e ti da ancora la stessa finestra di errore?
<crazyduck_> glpiana: si  la medesima
<crazyduck_> blocked wine start/unix
<massimo18> crazyduck_: mi sa che quel programma non gira sotto wine
<crazyduck_> massimo18: quindi  non andrà mai
<glpiana> crazyduck_, da terminale vai nella directory indicata da quell'erroe, e poi dai: ls -la resolume.exe
<crazyduck_> glpiana: mi dice che non esiste
<glpiana> !paste | crazyduck_
<ubot-it> crazyduck_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<crazyduck_> glpiana: te lo sto facendo
<Proviamo> Buongiorno
<crazyduck_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/696056/
<glpiana> crazyduck_, per completare i percorsi usa il tasto tab, così non hai problemi con gli spazi
<Proviamo> qualcuno sa dirmi perche con la vodafone station riesco a connetteremi ma poi non vede le risosrse di rete e non naviga ?
<glpiana> Proviamo, dai sto comando nel terminale: ping -c3 209.85.148.106
<glpiana> Proviamo, se pinga devi cambiare i dns
<crazyduck_> glpiana: bha mi dice sempre che quel percorso indicato dall'errore nonesiste
<Proviamo> ha pingato 3 pak tx 43 pak rx
<bodhibob> crazyduck_, prima del percorso dovevi mettere il comando cd o ls se solo volevi vedere
<glpiana> crazyduck_, ma il .exe alla fine lo scrivi? prima non l'hai scirtto
<glpiana> *scritto
<glpiana> Proviamo, in fondo dice 3 received, 0% packet loss, ?
<Proviamo> esatto
<glpiana> porallora van cambiati i dns, sei su gnome?
<Proviamo> cos'è gnome :-) ?
<glpiana> Proviamo, l'interfaccia grafica
<glpiana> porquale usi?
<Proviamo> ubuntu 11.04 l'ultimo
<glpiana> porallora in alto a detra vedi l'icona della connessione di rete
<glpiana> Proviamo, confermi?
<Proviamo> si in rete arrivo
<glpiana> Proviamo, clicca col tasto sinistro e vai in modifica connessioni
<glpiana> Proviamo, seleziona la tua connessione e clicca su modifica
<glpiana> Proviamo, vai nella scheda intitolata ipv4. cosa leggi? dhcp?
<Proviamo> si credo di esserci e dove si mettono ip subnet dns etc ...
<crazyduck_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/696058/
<Proviamo> esatto
<Proviamo> automatico (DHCP)
<glpiana> Proviamo, cliccaci sopra e scegli automatico (dhcp) solo indirizzi
<glpiana> Proviamo, così puoi mettere i dns in basso
<Proviamo> server dns e disabilitato
<glpiana> Proviamo, dove leggi server dns scrivi 8.8.8.8
<Proviamo> ah ok
<Proviamo> fatto
<glpiana> Proviamo, ora riprova da terminale con ping -c3 www.google.it
<Proviamo> devo salvare per attivar eimmagino
<bodhibob> ls no ls- crazyduck_
<glpiana> Proviamo, sì
<glpiana> crazyduck_, scrivi: ls -la /media/327082A070826A85/Programmi/Resolume\ 2.41/resolume.exe
<Proviamo> nn si muove
<glpiana> mmm...
<Proviamo> con ip fissi su xp dns mi fecero mettere 192.168.1.1 stesso indirizzo della VodafoneS
<Proviamo> riapparso cursore
<glpiana> Proviamo, allora configura ip fisso anche qui
<Proviamo> ho provato mettendo stessi valori che mi hanno detto loro
<Proviamo> ma nn va
<glpiana> porvedi la configurazione che hai su xp e la fai uguale su ubuntu
<glpiana> ah ecco
<Proviamo> provo a rimetterli ?
<glpiana> sì, prova, tentar non nuoce
<Proviamo> si fatto non va
<glpiana> Proviamo, ma sei connesso via cavo?
<crazyduck_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/696065/
<glpiana> crazyduck_, prova a dare: chmod +x /media/327082A070826A85/Programmi/Resolume\ 2.41/resolume.exe
<glpiana> ma forse non si può cambiare permessi su filesystem ntfs
<crazyduck_> glpiana: stai buono  che non ha dato nulla vediamo
<crazyduck_> glpiana: -:
<Proviamo> no, via cavo va, male ma va, volevo in wireless
<Proviamo> com non è cambiato nulla
<Proviamo> ping - c3 www.google.it non dice nulla
<glpiana> Proviamo, ma allora il problema è la scheda. digita: lspci | grep -i network    e vediamo che roba è
<crazyduck_> glpiana: nada
<glpiana> crazyduck_, allora confermiamo che in ntfs non puoi cambiare i permessi
<Proviamo> Atheros comunication inc. AR9285
<crazyduck_> glpiana: bene quindi  non emula
<glpiana> crazyduck_, non può
<bodhibob> crazyduck_, copiati il file nella tua home
<crazyduck_> glpiana: va bene
<glpiana> Proviamo, nel terminale scrivi: rfkill list
<glpiana> Proviamo, dimmi se da qualche yes
<crazyduck_> bodhibob: copiati nella home adesso vdo i permessi
<crazyduck_> bodhibob: la stessa menata di prima nn cambia i permessi
<Proviamo> tutti no
<glpiana> Proviamo, scrivi: ifconfig   e dimmi se elenca wlan0
<massimo18> crazyduck_: ma come li cambi quei permessi? fallo da root
<crazyduck_> massimo18: con sudo nautilus?
<glpiana> da root?
<Proviamo> si però scrive ip ok
<Proviamo> però cos'è Bcast ?
<massimo18> crazyduck_: prova
<glpiana> Proviamo, ora scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<Proviamo> cos'è bcast 192.168.1.63
<Proviamo> è un parametro che io non ho dato
<glpiana> Proviamo, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadcasting_%28informatica%29
<crazyduck_> massimo18: sempre bloccato da wine
<Proviamo> comunque è un ip che ha messo lui
<Proviamo> credi possa inficiare ?
<glpiana> Proviamo, lo hai dato sto comando o no?
<Proviamo> si, ti chieevo se il brodcast può inficiare
<Proviamo> mi ha risposto un sacco di roba
<glpiana> allora vede le reti
<glpiana> stacca il cavo ethernet se collegato e prova a collegarti
<Proviamo> nulla non vede nemmeno la rete
<Proviamo> scrive rete windows
<Proviamo> se collego con ethernet mi vede l'altro pc che si chiama server
<glpiana> Proviamo, attacca il cavo e metti su pastebin quello che è uscito dando il comando sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> !paste | Proviamo
<ubot-it> Proviamo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Proviamo> stessa cosa
<glpiana> Proviamo, in che senso stessa cosa?
<glpiana> ti ho chiesto di mettere su pastebin l'output del comando
<Proviamo> mi da i 3 dispositivi
<Proviamo> ops cosa vuol dire ?
<glpiana> <ubot-it> Proviamo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Proviamo, così ci permetti di vedere l'output del comando sudo iwlist scan
<Proviamo> io con te parlo windows xp
<Proviamo> perche ubuntu appunto nn mi fa collegare
<glpiana> Proviamo, ha detto che col cavo va
<glpiana> *hai
<Proviamo> ah giusto :-)
<Proviamo> comunque con ethernet va ma è lentissimo
<Proviamo> e credo si perda dei pacchetti
<Proviamo> come faccio a mandarlo a te ?
<Proviamo> devo scrivere in poster ?
<glpiana> Proviamo, segui le indicazioni di ubot-it e poi ci passi il link della pagina
<Proviamo> pronto ma in poster cosa devo scrivere ?
<Proviamo> fatto vedi ?
<glpiana> Proviamo, ...e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Proviamo> fatto
<massimo18> no
<Proviamo> ah
<glpiana> Proviamo, no, non l'hai fatto. non hai copiato nessun indirizzo qui
<Proviamo> asp
<Proviamo> paste.ubuntu.com/696078/
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> Proviamo, la vede
<Proviamo> eh la vede si ma non la usa :-)
<glpiana> Proviamo, devi selezionarla dall'icona della connessione di rete
<glpiana> Proviamo, e ti chiederà una password
<Proviamo> fatto
<Proviamo> messa
<Proviamo> la wep dici ?
<glpiana> sì
<glpiana> o quel che è, wep wap non ne ho idea
<Proviamo> si collega quando apro dice connecting vodafone- 234243234234
<Proviamo> e si collega
<glpiana> oki, ora in un terminale scrivi: ping -c3 209.85.148.106
<glpiana> e metti su pastebin quello che esce
<Proviamo> con ethernet o senza
<Proviamo> com dice 3 tx 0 rx con anche ethernet
<Proviamo> ah senza ethernet va :-)
<glpiana> Proviamo, ok, ora, sempre senza ethernet, scrivi: ping -c3 www.google.it
<alnuvola> buongiorno a tutti
<alnuvola> salve
<Proviamo> paste.ubuntu.com/696082/
<Proviamo> non va :-(
<Proviamo> con google.it
<Proviamo> dice unknow host
<glpiana> Proviamo, vai su modifica connessioni, prendi la scheda relativa alla connessione wifi
<glpiana> Proviamo, vedi elencata la tua vodafone?
<Proviamo> modifica connessioni dove lo trovo ?
<glpiana> Proviamo, dove era prima, clicca sull'icona della connessione vicino all'orologio
<glpiana> alnuvola, ce l'hai quasi fatta?
<Proviamo> ah
<Proviamo> si mi da lo stesso percorso che da amministrazione rete
<glpiana> Proviamo, ok, sei nella scheda relatia alla connessione wif?
<glpiana> *relativa
<Proviamo> seza fili esatto mi propone solo appunto la vodafone
<glpiana> Proviamo, selezionala e poi clicca su modifica
<Proviamo> fatto
<glpiana> Proviamo, passa alla scheda ip4
<glpiana> *ipv4
<Proviamo> ok
<glpiana> Proviamo, dimmi cosa leggi
<Proviamo> quello che bbiamo messo prima gli ip fissi
<Proviamo> 192.168.1.2
<Proviamo> indirizzo
<Proviamo> la subnetù
<glpiana> Proviamo, dns?
<Proviamo> mi hanno detto dui provare 255.255.255. o 240 o 192 o 128 provati tutti e 3
<Proviamo> dns su xp mi hanno detto di mettere lo stesso del gateway
<Proviamo> 192.168.1.1
<Proviamo> ti parlo semrpe di XP
<glpiana> Proviamo, scrivi 8.8.8.8    come server dns
<Proviamo> :( nn va non solo ma non vede nemmeno la rete !
<glpiana> Proviamo, allora non so dirti
<Proviamo> :(
<Proviamo> sembra incredibile
<Proviamo> prob e fodafone che fa casini
<Proviamo> adesso li massacro di chiamate :-)
<glpiana> Proviamo, io credo sia qualche problema di impostazione
<Proviamo> può essere che XP faccia interferenza ?
<Proviamo> eh mi sa
<glpiana> Proviamo, ci sono delle indicazioni di vodafone relative alla prima connessione wifi?
<Proviamo> quelle che ti dicevo con xp funzionap erfettamente
<Proviamo> se metti p fisso puoi anche aprire le porte nella VS
<Proviamo> per il mulo esempio
<Proviamo> poi però va a 4mega se va bene
<glpiana> Proviamo, la scheda wifi va, altro non so dirti
<glpiana> stacco, ciao
<alnuvola> ma su ubuntu one se adesso installo ubuntu su un sistema e faccio sincronizza file automaticamente mi ripristina tutti i file ???
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<ciaomare> ciao
<ciaomare> c'è qualcuno disponibile per una domanda veloce?!
<steph7> ciaomare, spara
<ciaomare> io vorrei provare ubuntu.. ma prima voglio sapere se esite un programma in grado di regolare la velocità delle ventole della mia scheda video
<ciaomare> su windows uso  msi afterburner
<ciaomare> perchè la mia scheda video gira sempre al massimo e fga un baccano immenso!
<ciaomare> e anche quelle dell'alimentaore!
<steph7> che scheda video?
<xiaoy> ciaomare, che hai un hp pavillion dv-5 per caso?
<ciaomare> no ho un fisso assemblato da me
<pippo> p
<attempt> ciaomare momento
<ciaomare> ok
<attempt> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors  ciaomare
<attempt> !chat ciaomare
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat ciaomare'
<ciaomare> avevo gia letto ma non sono sicuro possa
<ciaomare> regolare
<ciaomare> anche quelle delle scheda video
<attempt> dovresti provare in effetti
<attempt> per nvidia credo esista un programma per l'overclock e forse controlla anche la ventola.
<attempt> !chat | ciaomare
<ubot-it> ciaomare: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ciaomare> ma io ho ati xD
<ciaomare> ho gia capito che starò a windows
<attempt> vieni in chat un attimo.
<attempt> ma provalo non e detto che la ventola sia altrettanto rumorosa.
<attempt> il programmino dei driver nvidia permette di selezionare un profilo di uso. di sicuro anche quello di ati.
<D4V|DE> come faccio a fare l'avanzamento alla beta?
<Adelmo> uso ubuntu 11.04 e ho 1 webcam -> hamaac120  <- che non mi riconosce... come posso risolvere?
<massimo18> ?
<massimo18> D4V|DE: non si fanno gli avanzamenti alle beta
<D4V|DE> massimo18, uso sta partizione x gli esperimenti e pensavo si potesse fare
<massimo18> D4V|DE: ti scarichi la iso della beta e la installi
<D4V|DE> ma mi tocca formattare giusto?
<bodhibob> D4V|DE, si può update-manager -d
<D4V|DE> scarico la iso e faccio l'upgrade?
<D4V|DE> un'altra info
<D4V|DE> Lubuntu 10.10 fino a quando è supportato?
<bodhibob> 18 mesi
<Adelmo> bodhibob: uso ubuntu 11.04 e ho 1 webcam -> hamaac120  <- che non mi riconosce... come posso risolvere?
<D4V|DE> ok
<bodhibob> !webcam | Adelmo
<ubot-it> Adelmo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<bodhibob> D4V|DE,  update-manager -d e passi alla 11.10
<Adelmo> bodhibob: nn c'è la mia in quei 2 link... come posso risolvere?
<D4V|DE> ok grazie bodhibob
<bodhibob> Adelmo, se non c'è è un casino non tutto l'hardware viene riconosciuto in linux
<Adelmo> bodhibob: il primo link è in inglese e purtroppo nn sono riuscito a tradurlo con google translate... mi scrive errore
<bodhibob> http://www.linux-drivers.org/ Adelmo
<bodhibob> Adelmo, capire l'inglese è necessario
<Adelmo> bastava ke funzionava google translate nn capisco xke mi scrive errore , vbb,,, cmq, anke in quel link nn ho trovato hamaac120 , spero ke c sia nella prox versione d ubuntu 11.10
<enzotib> !italiano | Adelmo
<ubot-it> Adelmo: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<Adelmo> enzotib speravo mi dicessi come risolv il link anzike scriver kzt vbb bye
<enzotib> stronzo
<massimo18> O_O
<andrea1969> Buona sera. Ho finito di installare win xp su una partizione. Ho ripristinato il grub di ubuntu con una guida ma adesso non ho il dual boot. Qulacuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<bodhibob> andrea1969, ti parte ubuntu?
<andrea1969> bodhibob: si
<bodhibob> se ti parte ubuntu apri un terminale e digiti sudo update-grub2
<andrea1969> bodhibob: quindi niente chiacvetta avvviabile usb?
<bodhibob> sei in ubuntu
<bodhibob> ?
<andrea1969> sto utilizzando un altro pc. se occorre avvio ubuntu sul pc in questione.
<bodhibob> fai così
<andrea1969> ok. esco dalla chat e rientro con la'ltro pc.
<ANDREA1969__> bodhibob: fatto
<ANDREA1969__> bodhibob: E' sufficiente aver digitato il comado che mi avevi indicato? Ti dvo postre il risultato'
<ANDREA1969__> bodhibob: ci sei oppure  ho sbagliato qualcosa nella chat ricollegandomi?
<cristian> ciao
<ANDREA1969__> buonasera. Ho finito di installare win xp su una partizione. Ho ripristinato il grub di ubuntu ma non ho il dual boot. Qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi? Mi stava aiutando bodhibob ma é trascorso un quarto d'ora dall ultimo indicazione
<cristian> ragazzi chi di voi usa media center
<cristian> ??
<bodhibob> ANDREA1969__, hai visto se ti ha aggiunto xp nell'output del comando
<bodhibob> ?
<ANDREA1969__> bodhibob: si
<bodhibob> hai riavviato?
<ANDREA1969__> bodhibob: no!
<bodhibob> te l'ha messo
<bodhibob> riavvia
<ANDREA1969__> bodhibob: cioè basterebbe solo questo messaggio per il mio problema?
<bodhibob> quel comando  aggiunge gli altri sistemi operativi tra le altre cose che fa su tutti i pc sul tuo non dovrebbe funzionare? ANDREA1969__
<bodhibob> riavvia e ti trovi xp
<cristian> dlna qualcuno consosce
<andrea1969> bodhibob: Grazie. tutto a posto.
<gia_72> Ciao posso con domanda?
<enzotib> !chiedi | gia_72
<ubot-it> gia_72: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gia_72> Scusa, ho il problema che il mio masterizzatore non vede i cdrw mentre tutti gli altri sì, compreso i dvd
<gia_72> il masterizzatore è un: LITE-ON  DVDRW SOHW-1653S
<andrea1969> suggerimenti per clonare ubuntu da un HD ad un altro?
<Trim> andrea1969,  da terminale  dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<gia_72> non c'è nessuno?
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, vorrei installare lightdm su lucid ma non capisco come fare e poi ho fatto una chiavetta con vari so e volevo metterci la iso di win7 (si lo so -.-) per poterlo installare, ma non capisco bene come fare avendo fatto la chiavetta con multisystem
<andrea1969> Trim: perdonami. Cosa faccio esattamente con il messaggio? Io devo copiare ubuntu da un hd interno che ho totlo su quello nuovo.
<bodhibob> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=454904.msg3555762 andrea1969
<andrea1969> bodhibob: spero di non pasticciare...
<andrea1969> bodhibob: provo domani perché oggi è già troppo tempo che sono sul pc. Thanks
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, vorrei installare lightdm su lucid ma non capisco come fare
<enzotib> thebestneo, c'è un ppa per 11.04, ma anche per quello non è consigliato
<enzotib> può dare problemi
<thebestneo> enzotib: ma non è stabile lightdm?
<enzotib> thebestneo, ci sarà su 11.10, che è ancora beta, quindi...
<thebestneo> enzotib: come non detto allora, volevo provarlo, mi sembrava carino
<thebestneo> se installo win7 poi devo reinstallare grub?
<thebestneo> anzi, cambio domanda visto che quella è sì, ho una iso, da grub che comandi do per farla partire?
<thebestneo> non dovrebbe essere irrilevante il tipo di iso da far partire con grub?
<Devidino> thebestneo,  che significa ho una iso da grub?
<thebestneo> Devidino: ho una iso che voglio far partire come fosse un cd, ma da grub, che comandi devo usare?
<arone> sera a tutti
<arone> ho avanzato da pochi giorni alla 11.04
<arone> ho riscontrato un'anomalia in un file ods foglio di calcolo, che ora apre con libre office, e cioè il puntatore non seleziona la casella corrispondente alla posizione ma due celle sotto
<arone> quale può essere il motivo?
<arone> questo solo su file già creato, su quelli nuovi nessun problema apparentemente
<bodhibob> openoffice non è proprio uguale a libreoffice forse
<arone> quindi è stata fatta una minchiata
<bodhibob> arone, io non giudicherei male il lavoro degli altri quando non conosco le procedure per eseguirlo
<arone> hai ragione, scusa
<arone> ma pensi si possa risolvere?
<arone> forse importo il file in uno nuovo
<arone> per quello basta copiarlo...
<cristian> salve a tutti
<cristian> ragazzi come abilito il driver nvidia su natty?
<cristian> grafica di gnome
<Matt_91> cristian: Sisyema - Amministrazione - Driver Aggiuntivi
<cristian> si ma mi dice che è attivo ma nn in uso
<cristian> Matt_91:
<Matt_91> cristian: lo dice pure a me, ma il realtà credo che venga utilizzato, perchè altrimenti non mi farebbe il rendering 3d
<cristian> dunque è un msg sbagliato?
<Matt_91> cristian: riscontri problemi che ti fanno pensare che non sia in uso?
<cristian> no...compiz funge alla grande
<cristian> è solo che quel msg mi lasciava perplesso
<cristian> denghiu
<Matt_91> cristian: dai da terminale questo comando: sudo lshw -c display | grep driver
<Matt_91> se leggi una cosa del tipo "configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0" li sta utilizzando
<cristian> yes
<cristian> driver=nvidia latency=0
<cristian> quindi sono a posto
<cristian> grazie 1000
<cristian> ora devo staccare
<cristian> alla prossima master
<daniele> problema su nvidia
<daniele> jockey ha caricato i driver e li da' in uso
<daniele> il desktop di unity si apre
<daniele> gnome-shell fa' il fallback
<daniele> e compiz non fa nessun effetto
<daniele> che ne pensate
<bodhibob> daniele, prima di caricare i driver funzionava tutto?
<daniele> funziona ancora
<Trapano> salve a tutti
<Trapano> ragazzi ho un problemone potete darmi una mano ?
<Trapano> ragazzi
<ugone> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Trapano> ho la risoluzione di ubuntu al minimo perchè ho cambiato monitor e non riesco a cambiarla, qualcuno sa come si fa a aggiungere le risoluzioni ?
<attempt> daniele il problema deve essere di compiz a occhio. unity non dovrebbe funzionare se tu non avessi l'accelerazione video della vga funzionante.
<attempt> quindi il driver c'entra niente..
<Frankye70> salve a tutti...!
<Frankye70> ...c'è qualcuno/a che può spiegarmi come realizzare un cd con l'ultima versione di ubuntu 11.04?
<bodhibob> !masterizzare | Frankye70
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'masterizzare'
<bodhibob> !iso | Frankye70
<ubot-it> Frankye70: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<attempt> Frankye70 scarica la iso sul tuo pc. e' una iso anche se sembra un archivio. quindi con un programma per masterizzare, masterizzi la iso. masterizza a bassa velocita' per limitare gli errori. max 4x.
<Frankye70> ciao, vorrei creare un cd-rom con l'ultima vesrione...
<attempt> !torrent
<ubot-it> Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal è preferibile usare i torrent: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ (Ubuntu) e http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/ (Kubuntu) | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<Frankye70> posso usare un cd-rw o dvd-rw?
<attempt> penso di si ma mai provato.
<attempt> usa un cd normale
<Frankye70> si si i torren li ho provati ad usare qualche settimana fa...
<Frankye70> cd normale sarebbe?
<attempt> devi prendere il file iso del torrent oppure dal sito ubuntu.com
<Frankye70> e copiarlo del cd-rom?
<Frankye70> io sto utilizzando brasero disc burner...
<attempt> a volte salvato sul desktop puo' sembrare un archivio ma e' una iso. masterizzalo come iso su un cdrom a bassa velocita'. oltre al file iso scarica anche l'indice md5 .  lo devi confrontare con l'md5 che crea il software di masterizzazione. se sono uguali l'iso e' ok.
<Frankye70> quello che trovo gia in ubuntu 10.04 8dal quale scrivo)
<attempt> va' benissimo brasero.
<Frankye70> ok
<Frankye70> devo dire che ubuntu 10.04 e molto bello e affidabile...
<attempt> 11.04 non piace a tutti quindi prima provalo da cd live.
<Frankye70> dato che mi sono beccato un virus (forse + di uno: dato che non posso lanciare nessuna applicazione in Win XP - SP3), sono passato a Ubuntu 10.04 e lo uso tutte le volte da zero (come si dice live! GIUSTO?
<attempt> lo usi caricandolo ogni volta da cd?
<Frankye70> come queloo successivo non piace a tutti (dovrebbe essere sempre sulla linea del precedente - e se il precedente e fantastico...
<attempt> bene. vedi su youtube come si presenta. e' un po' cambiato come interfaccia utente.
<Frankye70> si si caricando tutto ogli volta (lo so che puo' sembrare pazzesco - ma mi trovo bene ugualmente...poi formattero' l'hd ove ho win XP e ci mettero' UBUNTU in pianta stabile, diciamo cosi'
<Frankye70> alla fin fine si tratta di installare 3/4 programmi dall'ubuntu software center tipo adobe, gstreamer per l'mp3, il rar.  e poi e' pronto
<attempt> puoi creare una penna usb con ubuntu usando lo stesso ubuntu che hai su cd live. ti crea una penna avviabile. usarlo da penna usb e' molto piu' veloce. non come installato ma quasi. pero' il pc deve permettere il boot da usb. devi controllare nel bios se puoi partire da penna usb anziche' da cd.
<Frankye70> l'unico handicap è che non c'è molto spazio o meglio memoria per che ne so caricare un rar sul desktop, ma avendo un secondo hd grande (faccio tutto li'), capito
<Frankye70> ahh capito
<attempt> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Frankye70> e ci puo' stare tutto in una penna (ne ho due una da 1GB e un'altra da 4GB)
<attempt> si
<attempt> sicuramente meglio che il cd.
<Frankye70> ma comunque da cd LIVE ci mette circa 4 minuti...verrei a guadagnare molto?
<attempt> 4minuti a fare cosa??
<Frankye70> ad arrivare al punto in cui mi chiede che lingue adoperare e poi appare il desktop pronto
<attempt> si. e' molto piu' rapido.
<Frankye70> si chiama boot strap se non erro...?
<attempt> no
<attempt> quello lo fa' il pc che carica il bios e le periferiche..
<attempt> comunque da usb e' molto piu' rapido.
<Frankye70> ahh, senti capita a volte che per quardare un video mpg o wmv devo tenere premuta la cornice della finestra o cliccare col destro del mouse allinterno del video se no non si vede il video (questo capita a me che uso il LIVE CD ?
<attempt> non saprei. non uso mai la live. penso di si.
<Frankye70> se non tengo premuto il video va al nero totale mentre si sente l'audio che va avanti...
<attempt> di sicuro non e' normale. l'uso di live da cd e' per provare il sistema non per l'uso di tutti i giorni. dovresti perlomeno metterlo su usb.
<Frankye70> il passo decisivo per passare ad ubuntu non è facile in quanto c'e' sempre bisogno di poter leggere un file doc ecc
<attempt> i file di word non sono un problema libreoffice li legge.
<Frankye70> i due mondi non che sono prorpio cosi vicini
<Frankye70> libreoffice (è un programma?)
<attempt> si come office
<Frankye70> lo trovo in ubuntu software centre?
<Carlin0> lo trovi già installato
<attempt> fatti un dualboot. reinstalli prima windows e poi ubuntu su altra partizione del tuo hd.
<attempt> avra' openoffice su lucid.. e' uguale cambia solo il nome.
<Frankye70> windows va a finire che si incasina SEMPRE (vorrei proprio farne a meno)
<Carlin0> su lucid c'è openoffice , ma va benissimo lo stesso
<Frankye70> da come gira su live sara' una favola se lo metto in pianta stabile...!
<attempt> se comunque non lo puoi usare tanto vale.. se poi ti trovi male reinstalli windows. cosa che dovresti comunque fare visto che adesso non ti funziona.
<Frankye70> si io sto usando openoffice (comunque bisogna dire che word è molto piu' avanzato)
<Frankye70> per esempio per poter girare una foto inserita in unfoglio bisogna installare un plug in, ecc
<daniele> ciao
<daniele> ho un problema con nvidia
<Carlin0> Frankye70, giri la foto con gimp e poi la inserisci
<Frankye70> diciamo che si riesce a fare un buon 50%
<attempt> uno oltre che opensource e' anche gratis. l'altro se compri la suite office guarda quanto costa.
<Frankye70> si si voglio dire un po' piu' macchinoso è - se sei abituato al mondo microsoft
<attempt> se vuoi il tutto e subito lascia perdere linux.
<Frankye70> giusto giusto e poi mi piace tanto l'affidabilita'
<Carlin0> Frankye70, magari passa in chat ...
<Frankye70> anche se fosse a pagamento linux ubuntu MERITA...
<daniele> ho un problema con nvidia
<Carlin0> !chat | Frankye70
<ubot-it> Frankye70: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Frankye70> passo in chat?
<Carlin0> si
<Frankye70> aspetta e gia tanto che sono arrivato qui...
<Frankye70> non ho la minima idea...
<xlr8> buonasera a tutti
<Frankye70> buonasera...
<Carlin0> mi spiace ma qui si arrabbiano se si chiacchiera è un canale per il supporto devi solo scrivere /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<Frankye70> dove lo scrivo?
<Carlin0> dove scrivi ...
<xlr8> scusate sono nuovo
<Frankye70> cosi' come l'hai scritto?
<Frankye70> copio e incollo...
<Carlin0> dalla / in poi
<Carlin0> senza spazi all'inizio
<xlr8> come fare per installare una webcam lifecam 1.4 microsoft?
<Carlin0> xlr8, hai provato se con cheese funziona ?
<xlr8> no sono un novizio con Ubuntu!
<xlr8> come devo fare?
<Carlin0> xlr8, che ubuntu usi ?
<xlr8> 11.04
<Carlin0> la webcam è integrata o esterna ?
<xlr8> esterna
<Carlin0> sai arrivare al terminale ?
<xlr8> si
<Carlin0> scrivi nel terminale
<Carlin0> sudo apt-get install cheese
<xlr8> ok
<xlr8> così installo cheese
<Carlin0> si installa il programma poi lo apri e vedi se ti riconosce la webcam
<xlr8> ok..grazie ti faccio sapere! Grazie mille
<xlr8> ok! Grazie di nuovo..verifico subito
<xlr8> ho problemi con il terminale:
<xlr8> mi scrive
<xlr8> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<xlr8> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<xlr8> È utile eseguire "apt-get -f install" per correggere questi problemi:
<xlr8> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<xlr8>  cheese : Dipende: libcheese-gtk18 (>= 2.29.91) ma non sta per essere installato
<FloodBotIt1> xlr8: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<daniele> ciao ho bisogno di aiuto per una nvidia
<daniele> compiz non fa' nessun effetto
<Carlin0> xlr8, scrivi quello che ti dice ... cioè
<Carlin0> sudo apt-get -f install
<xlr8> ok
<xlr8> sulo installo
<xlr8> lo installo
<xlr8> grazie
<xlr8> mi compare configurazione di pacchetto, devo fare qualcosa?
<Carlin0> cosa ti compare ?
<xlr8> sul terminale una maschera dove dice: configurazione di pacchetto
<Carlin0> xlr8, col comando che ti ho detto dovrebbe fare tutto da solo
<xlr8> poi tutto in inglese
<daniele> ciao ho bisogno di aiuto per una nvidia
<xlr8> ok
<Carlin0> daniele, prova a dire ..magari qualcuno sa ...
<daniele> magari qualcuno sa' come mai questa nvidia v a' ma compiz non fa' nessun effetto?
<xlr8> ho un grave errore su ubuntu sof center
<xlr8> mi dice: Sembra esserci un errore di programmazione in aptdaemon, il software che consente di installare e rimuovere programmi e di eseguire altre attività di gestione dei pacchetti.
<xlr8> nei dettagli:Traceback (most recent call last):
<xlr8>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 961, in simulate
<xlr8>     trans.unauthenticated = self._simulate_helper(trans)
<xlr8>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 1085, in _simulate_helper
<xlr8>     return depends, self._cache.required_download, \
<FloodBotIt1> xlr8: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<xlr8>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 226, in required_download
<Carlin0> !paste | xlr8
<ubot-it> xlr8: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<xlr8> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<xlr8> per favore!
<attempt> sudo dpkg --configure -a in terminale e metti il risultato in paste
<xlr8> ok
<xlr8> mi dice questo:http://paste.ubuntu.com/696326/
<attempt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/696326/
<attempt> evita di mettere un indirizzo con dei caratteri accanto.
<xlr8> no è è il link di paste, scusate sono nuovo
<attempt> ok
<attempt> ridai il comando non dovrebbe dare risposta. prova.
<xlr8> riprovo
<xlr8> non ha dato risposta
<attempt> ok
<attempt> prova a far partire il programma
<xlr8> ok
<xlr8> mi da sempre l'errore di prima
<xlr8> aiuto
<xlr8> ho postato i dettagli su paste
<xlr8> mi date una mano per favore..
<attempt> ma cheese lo hai messo da ubuntu software center?
<xlr8> ho provato a metterlo ma mi da questo errore
<Carlin0> da terminale o da software center ?
<xlr8> ho fatto tutti e due
<attempt> sudo apt-get purge --remove cheese
<xlr8> ho fatto un "casino"
<xlr8> ok
<xlr8> alla fine dell'instalalzione compare una maschera di configurazione, cosa devo fare?
<attempt> cat /etc/apt/sources.list e copi in paste
<xlr8> per uscire dalla maschera di configurazione devo chiudere il terminale?
<attempt> no fermo.
<Carlin0> xlr8, premi alt + stamp salva la schermata e postacela che vediamo
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<xlr8> l'ho postata http://imagebin.org/173900
<attempt> xlr8
<attempt> ti sposti con il cursore fino a che l'ok non e' rosso e clicchi enter
<attempt> i tasti freccia.
<xlr8> ok ! grazie..sono veramente un imbranato
<xlr8> fatto
<attempt> che comando avevi dato?
<xlr8> sudo apt-get purge --remove cheese
<attempt> mettimi in paste il comando     cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<xlr8> ok
<Carlin0> magari anche → ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<xlr8> il primo comano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/696340/
<Carlin0> se non da risposta basta che lo dici
<xlr8> da risposta
<Carlin0> metti in paste allora
<xlr8> eccola: http://paste.ubuntu.com/696341/
<attempt> sudo apt-get autoremove
<xlr8> ok
<attempt> sudo apt-get clean
<xlr8> entrambi?
<attempt> s
<attempt> i
<attempt> sudo apt-get update
<attempt> sudo apt-get upgrade
<attempt> anche questi.
<xlr8> ok per sudo apt..clena, non da risposta
<attempt> bene
<xlr8> eseguiti tutti
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<xlr8> tutto?
<Carlin0> xlr8, volevo solo dirti che chromium è meglio di chrome in quanto chrome si fa i fattacci tuoi chromium no
<Carlin0> fai un paste solo
<xlr8> fatto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/696345/
<xlr8> ok
<Carlin0> sembra tutto a posto xlr8
<Carlin0> ma non mettere troppi repo esterni e ppa che sporcano il SO
<attempt> ora devi installare cheese. non usare il terminale installalo dal software center.
<xlr8> ok
<xlr8> mi spiegate per favore cosa avevo conmbinato?
<xlr8> bravissimi, sta caricando! ma cosa avevo fatto?
<Carlin0> xlr8, non è detto che abbia combinato qualcosa tu in molti hanno questi problemi su natty
<attempt> un problema con una dipendenza del programma. ti aveva bloccato l'installatore dei pacchetti.
<xlr8> grazie di nuovo ! grazie mille! sono nuovo ma Ubuntu mi appassiona molto!
<xlr8> quindi chromium è meglio, perchè?
<Carlin0> perchè chrome raccoglie informazioni quando lo usi chromium no ,
<Carlin0> google te lo da gratis ma si ripaga diversamente
<xlr8> che informazioni impara?
<Carlin0> chromium è open
<Carlin0> che siti frequenti info che usa per scopi pubblicitari
<xlr8> grazie delle info!
<Carlin0> chromium lo trovi in USC
<nyjkkyjn> buonasera qualcuno potrebbe dirmi come configurare una scheda video NVIDIA TNT2 in modo che non vada in crash ogni volta...
<nyjkkyjn> ?
<xlr8> la mia webcam forse è rotta! conoscete un'allicazione per leggere le reader di google?
<xlr8> applicazione
<Carlin0> xlr8, con la webcam collegata dai questo comando e metti in paste → lsusb
<Carlin0> !info uvcvideo
<ubot-it> Package uvcvideo does not exist in natty
<cristian_c> !uvc
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'uvc'
<Carlin0> mi sa che hanno integrato nel kernel
<xlr8> con cheese la web cam non la riconosce...la web è una microsoft life cam1.4
<xlr8> la web funziona, ho provato con altro pc
<Carlin0> xlr8, con la webcam collegata dai questo comando e metti in paste → lsusb
<xlr8> ok
<xlr8> eccolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/696355/
<nyjkkyjn> buonanotte
<xlr8> (sto seguendo il tuo consiglio con chrome)
<Carlin0> xlr8, qui dice che dovrebbe funzionare https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<Carlin0> !gspca
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gspca'
<Carlin0> !info gspca
<ubot-it> Package gspca does not exist in natty
<xlr8> se riavvio il pc?
<Carlin0> solo che è una guida vecchia la tua webcam è testata sulla 9.04
<Carlin0> xlr8, chiudi cheese e prova a dare questo comando (fai copia incolla) → LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so cheese
<xlr8> non la vedo neanche in elenco(forse è l'ora o la vista)
<xlr8> ok ! Grazie
<Carlin0> c'è nell'elenco..
<xlr8> ok
<xlr8> provo a dare il comando
<xlr8> mi dice che file o d.. non esiste
<xlr8> aspetta ho sbagliato
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<Carlin0> mi pareva strano
<Carlin0> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so cheese
<xlr8> sei un mito
<xlr8> funziona la web
<Carlin0> quindi basta che la avvii con quel comando
<Carlin0> e cambi il programma a fine stringa
<xlr8> ok
<Carlin0> puo crearti uno script se vuoi
<xlr8> se non ti rubo troppo tempo mi puoi spiegare un sec?
<Carlin0> xlr8, cosa ?
<xlr8> come si fa a creare uno script?
<xlr8> e se edito il programma che cambiare la stringa?
<xlr8> per cambiare la stringa?
<Carlin0> crea un file vuoto , gli metti dentro quella stringa salvi e chiudi , poi da proprietò lo rendi eseguibile
<xlr8> e cliccandoci sopra avvio la web
<Carlin0> avvii il programma
<xlr8> che GRANDE!
<xlr8> ottima idea
<Carlin0> se ad esempio devi usare skype
<xlr8> si...
<Carlin0> al fondo invece di cheese ci metti skype
<Carlin0> :)
<xlr8> ottimo
<Carlin0> xlr8, http://i.imgur.com/8P1j4.png
<xlr8> ed avvio skype
<Carlin0> c'era nell'elenco slo un po in basso
<Carlin0> solo*
<xlr8> sono un ciecato
<xlr8> GRAZIE
<xlr8> ho visto
<xlr8> sei bravissimo
<Carlin0> di nulla :)
<Carlin0> nu...
<Carlin0> quelli bravi sono altri fidati
<xlr8> UBUNTU è spettacolare
<xlr8> sudi per iottenere una cosa
<xlr8> ma è bellissimo
<xlr8> adesso eseguo i tuoi "ordini" e provoa  afre lo script!
<Carlin0> xlr8, usi unity o gnome classico ?
<xlr8> UNITY
<xlr8> funziona
<xlr8> sei un MITO
<xlr8> grazieeeee
<Carlin0> allora non so come fartelo mettere al posto del menù...
<Carlin0> se usavi gnome classico potevo aiutarti oltre ... io uso la 10.04 e non ha unity
<xlr8> ho unity, perchè ho installato ubuntu qualche giorno fa, tra l'altro non facendolo a posta ho cancellato tutto wind, ma sono ciontento!
<xlr8> sei stato gentilissimo
<xlr8> lo script è una bellissima idea
<Carlin0> magari win era meglio tenerlo in dual boot
<xlr8> hai ragione, ho un poratile dove ho wind..
<xlr8> ma non lo rimpiango
<xlr8> il peccato è che utilizzo filmaker è su ubuntu non c'è
<Carlin0> ci sono altri programmi anche se io non sono pratico
<Carlin0> se leggi sul forum c'è un mod che ci traffica parecchio
<Carlin0> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<xlr8> ok, grazie del consiglio
<xlr8> mi sono iscritto oggi: luca.776
<xlr8> ma l'idea di irc la trovo fantastica
<xlr8> approfitto della tua gentilezza: io uso molto reader di google, conosci un modo per farmelo vedere sul pc!
<xlr8> sono google dipendente, ed ho pure un android come telefono
<xlr8> ho installato liferea ma non riesco ad mettere reader di google
<Carlin0> passa un po in chat che stiamo andando offtopic
<Carlin0> !chat
<xlr8> come si fa?
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> scrivi /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<xlr8> ok! grazie
<xlr8> scusate+
<xlr8> Buonanotte a tutti! Grazie a Carlino e Attempt
<Carlin0> di nulla :)
#ubuntu-it 2011-09-25
<ccc_> buona sera a tutti
<ccc_> sono un nuovo utente linux
<ccc_> stò provando anche backtrack 5 r1 per testare la mia connessione  e le mie emali
<ccc_> ho bisogno di un aiuto
<Carlin0> buonanotte
<Guest7844> buongiorno
<Guest7844> ho un problema con la partizione swap, gparted mi dice file system non riconosciusto e fsck mi dice che la partizione /dev/dm-0 ....(???dm-0??? swap su sda7)....  non ha una tabella partizioni???
<Guest7844> il problema è che dovrei installare ma la live dal boot mi dice impossibile montare la partizione swap su /dev/sda7 e gparted la mostra con file system sconosciuto e un bel puno esclamativo rosso...
<Guest7844> la swap fa parte di un dual-boot perfettamente funzionante...
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<jackDan> ciao, come potrei fare per fixare "unrecognized file system" sulla partizine di swap?
<cristian_c> jackDan, stai usando gparted?
<jackDan> si, perchè?
<cristian_c> perché magari puoi fixarlo da lì
<cristian_c> !image | jackDan
<ubot-it> jackDan: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> posta uno screenshot
<jackDan> ok
<jackDan> cristian_c scusa l'attesa sono su un maledettissimo da 256MB di ram....http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/7756/85006414.png
<cristian_c> la swap ti serve in effetti
<jackDan> si sono in dual win/xubu
<jackDan> però xubuntu va
<cristian_c> sì, ma non c'entra niente
<cristian_c> comunque, faiclic sulla partizione sconosciuta
<jackDan> la live non monta la swap
<jackDan> la riformatto linux-swap?
<cristian_c> jackDan, io farei la swap un pochino più grande
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> però la farei più grande
<jackDan> cristian_c l'ha fatta xubuntu in automatico...
<jackDan> cristian_c quindi diresti di ridimensionare la / ext4 e fare una nuova swap più grande...
<cristian_c> jackDan, mi sembra strano che la faccia ubuntu, io partiziono sempre manualmente
<cristian_c> jackDan, basta allargarla leggermente
<cristian_c> 700 mb va bene ad esempio
<jackDan> cristian_c ma xubuntu giàinstallato se ne accorge?
<cristian_c> di che cosa?
<jackDan> nel senso, la partizione [ / ] non è l'ultima della lista, se la ridimensiono rischio perdita dati?
<cristian_c> jackDan, penso si possa fare, controllo per sicurezza
<jackDan> ok, forse ci sono, prima cancello l'attuale swap (così [ / ] rimane l'ultima dela lista ), poi ridimensiono [ / ] e poi creo nuova partizione swap da 700 mb, giusto?
<jackDan> cristian_c al riavvio xubuntu la riconsce da solo la nuova swap o c'è da dirgli che è cambiata?
<cristian_c> sì
<bobbybong> jackDan, credo che alla fine ti tocchera reistallare grub dopo un lavoro cos^é
<cristian_c> non saprei comunque
<cristian_c> fa prima un backup dei dati
<cristian_c> sulla partizione ce vai a toccae
<cristian_c> *che
<bobbybong> ti cambia l'id della partizione di root se la ridimensioni
<cristian_c> *toccare
<jackDan> bobbybong l'importante sono i dati, comunque farò un backuo
<jackDan> *backup
<jackDan> bobbybong mi tocca mettere man a fstab... :(
<bobbybong> ! grub | jackDan
<ubot-it> jackDan: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<bobbybong> secondo me fai prima a fare un backup e reinstallare come dio comanda
<jackDan> bobbybong si ma grub rimatte a posto a anche fstab?
<bobbybong> jackDan, no
<jackDan> bobbybong ...credo anch'io...
<jackDan> bobbybong va bè, tento la fortuna, male che vada faccio prima un backup dei dati, tanto c'è poca roba, è installato da poco....
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<jackDan> grazie cristian_c e bobbybong, vado a operare, grazie e buona giornata
<bobbybong> ciao
<teresa_> ciao a tutt@ ho un problema con la webcam di un portatile packard bell
<teresa_> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. M5602 Video Camera Controller
<teresa_> la riconosce ma poi si vede solo nero
<teresa_> sul macbook avevo un problema simile è l'ho risolto con
<teresa_> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<teresa_> questa volta non funziona
<teresa_> sapete aiutarmi?
<FloodBotIt1> teresa_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jackDan> cristian_c e bobbybong   accidenti a me e agli esperimenti, credo di aver installato (per provare) la home e/o la swap criptata, fstab mi dice: http://paste.ubuntu.com/696546/
<teresa_> ok scusate
<cristian_c> teresa_ l'hai testa con cheese?
<cristian_c> *testata
<cristian_c> jackDan, non ho idea di cosa tu abbia fatto XD
<teresa_> sì, gira il cerchio che ne segna l'accensione e si accende la luce verde che ci sta accanto ma poi si vede solo nero
<bobbybong> jackDan, la home non mi sembra criptata
<jackDan> cristian_c la swap è rimappata su /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 invece che su /dev/sda7...è una cosa veloce annullare la criptatura o faccio prima a pialare... :)
<jackDan> *piallare
<jackDan> bobbylong quindi dici è solo la swap incasinata
<bobbybong> si reinstalla che meglio
<jackDan> bobbylong me la farà cancellare stà swap su cryptswap1 da live?
<jackDan> o è blindata? :)
<bobbybong> jackDan, sono opzioni che non ho mai usato ma credo di si
<jackDan> bobbylong ok, vado a devastare.. :) grazie ancora ciao
<teresa_> nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> teresa_, in pvt
<teresa_> cos'è pvt?
<cristian_c> non posso linkare siti esterni nel canale ufficiale
<Steeler> teresa_, secondo me è la webcam, hai provato a cambiare porta USB ?
<teresa_> è integrata
<ALECV> BUongiorno a tutti
<ALECV> il canale per le istallazioni derivate?
<ALECV> qualcuno sa dirmi perchè dopo che ho scelto la lingua lo schermo rimane nero con il trattino lampeggiante e non prosegue? Il pc carica x 10 minuti e poi si ferma ma non compare nessuna scritta
<ugone> ALECV, su che versione?
<ALECV> 10.4
<ALECV> e 11
<ALECV> idem per xubuntu
<ugone> scheda video?
<ALECV> credo che sia integrata alla scheda madre asus
<ALECV> è un barebone
<ALECV> ma l'anno scorso l'avevo istallato e con sucesso (navigavo con una chiavetta, ora ho l'adsl e non riesco eheh
<ALECV> scheda video sis 650_651_m650_740
<ugone> brivido
<ALECV> butto via il pc? :) é un pentium 4 con 512 di ram
<ugone> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,277232.0.html
<ugone> no è la scheda video che sembra far abbastanza pena
<ugone> cercando su google      ubuntu sis 650_651_m650_740  trovi un po di info
<ALECV> ma l'altra volta è andato tutto ok l'unico problema (per questo ho disistallato) era che per lavoro uso piattaforme web che girano solo con win xp e explorer 6.
<well_laid_lawn> cheers ALECV
<ALECV> e cmq ora il problema è nell'istallazione
<^Ciccios^> ALECV, potrebbe anche essere la ram
<^Ciccios^> prova a ripulire il pc fisicamente (polvere e quant'altro)
<^Ciccios^> stacca la ram, pulisci il tutto e riprova
<ALECV> grazie ^Ciccios^  , ma potrebbe essere anhce un problema id masterizzazione? Ho masterizzato il cd con ifrarecord portable scegliendo l'opzione iso
<^Ciccios^> potresti fare la prova del nove, usando la masterizzazione iso su una chiavetta usb e fare in modo che come primo disco boot il pc legga la chiavetta e non il dvd
<ALECV> poi quale versione istallo, la 10.4 o la 11?
<^Ciccios^> io ho la 10.4 e stò na meravija :D
<ALECV> ci ho provato mille volte e non parte il boot da pennetta
<^Ciccios^> uhm...
<ALECV> cioè nel bios c'è l'opzione ma fisicamente non legge come una pennetta bootable (ho usato anche il programmino delle guide ma nada)
<^Ciccios^> di solito, comunque, se si ferma col trattino nero lampeggiante è la ram.
<^Ciccios^> mi sa che devi provare :)
<ALECV> allora spengo il pc
<ALECV> smonto e riprovo, se mi rivedere, vuol dire che uccidero il pc (va 'na caccola con win xp, ma ora non ho possibilità di fare un mega pc)
<ALECV> ^Ciccios^:  e se aggiungo un giga di ram?
<^Ciccios^> devi vedere se la sk madre lo supporta
<^Ciccios^> e poi, non buttare MAI il vecchio computer
<^Ciccios^> non solo x una questione affettiva
<ALECV> anzi la sostituisco proprio la ram? (tra l'altro introvabile) . nel manuale dice fino a due giga
<^Ciccios^> ma xkè in qualche modo
<^Ciccios^> con qualche distribuzione linux
<^Ciccios^> sempre lo recuperi :D
<ALECV> non lo getto per l'ambiente, si inquina :) Ma ora spendere 200 € mi sembra eccessivo
<rek> ALECV,  fai un netboot install lol
<^Ciccios^> prova con un giga, se lo tieni, altrimenti contattami nei prossimi giorni e vediamo se in deposito ho qualche ram da sfruttare :)
<ALECV> (almeno ora x le mie tasche) e poi uso molto i programmi per modificare pdf (nitropdf ad esempio) per firmare, modificare, tagliare e aggiungere pdf ma credo di trovare un'alternativa nel mondo linus :)
<ALECV> ^Ciccios^:  spengo e provo, al max tra mezz'ora mi rivedi :)
<^Ciccios^> ook :)
<ALECV> rek:  cosa è un netboot istall?
<rek> installi l'os coll' eth tramite un'altro pc in rete
<ALECV> ah trovarlo un'altro pc :) Provo la soluzione suggeritami da ^Ciccios^
<^Ciccios^> :)
<ALECV> byebye a dopo :)
<ALECV> (se non lancio il pc dall'ufficio in strada)
<alecv> Eccomi tolta la ram spennellata e rimessa, stesso problema
<alecv> Sto facendo il test della memora è al 93%ma tutto ok
<alecv> Che diavolo può essere?
<alecv> ^ciccos
<alecv> ^Ciccios^ hai suggerimenti? ;-)
<gegorio> Ciao a tutti ho questo problema o una usb wirless si chiama Netgear wna 3100 ho provato ad installare ubuntu ma non riesco  a farla funzionare
<^Ciccios^> alecv, scusa ma xchat era in background :D
<^Ciccios^> ma hai fatto direttamente il test della memoria ? e.e
<alecv> Hai provato a scaricare i driver dal sito?
<alecv> Si dal menu di ubuntu(nel menu istallazione)
<alecv> Ho fatto anche esc uscendo dal menu lingua mi appare boot: do invio scrive tre cose e si pianta
<alecv> Sto chattando da android mentre smanetto
<alecv> Nulla trattino lampeggiante il cd gira ma niente altro
<alecv> Ora il cd si è fermato
<alecv> Mi sa che reistallo win zozzo
<alecv> ;-)
<alecv> Uff uff che può essere? Qua carica carica ma sempre trattino lampeggiante
<alecv> Cd fasullo?
<^Ciccios^> probabile
<^Ciccios^> che lettore hai?
<alecv> Dvd ce rw
<alecv> Ma i cd di win li legge e l hannp scorso ho istallato ubuntu
<^Ciccios^> potrebbe essere il cd allora
<alecv> Ma su win apro il cd e vedo i file
<alecv> Posso istallarlo da win?
<alecv> Sti istallandolo da win e carica tutto
<^Ciccios^> :\
<alecv> Misteri dell informatica
<^Ciccios^> vabbè...io vado a mangiare :)
<^Ciccios^> un saluto a tutti :)
<alecv> Ho avviato il cd da win e ho cliccato su prova e isttalla da cd
<alecv> Ciao
<alecv> Ciao a tutti
<gegorio> Ciao a tutti ho questo problema o una usb wirless si chiama Netgear wna 3100 ho provato ad installare ubuntu ma non riesco  a farla funzionare
<fester-> Buongiorno
<fester-> C'è la possibilità di ricostruire un Array raid0 partendo da due dischi che erano in un array raid0 su un altro pc?
<superr1> ciao
<superr1> ragazzi qualche consiglio post istallazione 11.04
<crazyduck> problemi con la lan ubuntu mi dici che non riese a connetersi windows si  come posso fare è i problema di smpre
<alecv> salve
<crazyduck> qualcuno ha una soluzione
<alecv> non riesco a istallare xubuntu da cd, ho scaricato linux live usb creator ho configurato tutto è sto preparando la chiavetta con la versione Live, ma poi quando riavvio il pc, posso istallarla sul disco rigido o dovrò sempre utilizzarla sulla chiavetta?
<kuix> ragazzi una domanda... ma una debian è d apreferire ad una ubu?
<alecv> pessima domanda, è come dire oste come è il vino :P
<albatr0ss> kuix: dipende da quello che ci devi fare :-D
<kuix> albatr0ss: OVVERO DICI SE PIU AD USO SERVER O PIU USO HOME? ;)
<kuix> ops scusa il maius! :D
<albatr0ss> proprio così
<albatr0ss> lol
<kuix> per il resto non ci sono sostanziali cambiamenti dato che cmq ubu è deb based?
<albatr0ss> debian è sempre stata molto conservativa nell'adozione di nuovi pacchetti
<albatr0ss> quindi sta sempre qualche passo indietro, anche come kernel...
<kuix> si evevo notato anche questa cosa ;) vero..
<albatr0ss> mentre ciò per il lato server non è un grosso problema (una volta configurato rimane così) per un bel pò (almeno si spera)
<kuix> esatto :
<kuix> :)
<kuix> mentre per il lato desktop l'aggirnamento è continuo ;)
<albatr0ss> mentre per il lato desktop le cose sono diverse: periferiche nuove etc etc e quindi anche l'ultima release del kernel svolge la sua parte
<kuix> ;)
<kuix> ok perfetto :) compreso:=) grazie mille :)
<kuix> aspettiamo allora la nuova 11.10 e sperimao bene ;)
<albatr0ss> già poi se non ti funziona qualcosa lato desktop poco male mentre per i server sono guai... :-D
<kuix> yes ;)
<albatr0ss> io sono su 10.0.4 LTS ->>>> back|track 5 r1 lol
<kuix> XD
<kuix> si vero anche na bt è diventata deb based :)
<alecv> non riesco a istallare xubuntu da cd, ho scaricato linux live usb creator ho configurato tutto è sto preparando la chiavetta con la versione Live, ma poi quando riavvio il pc, posso istallarla sul disco rigido o dovrò sempre utilizzarla sulla chiavetta?
<albatr0ss> kuix: no no è proprio ubuntu 10.0.4 LTS
<albatr0ss> ormai bisogna distinguerle lol
<kuix> ah XD solo con dei pacchetti messi di defaul quindi?
<kuix> han preso una ubu pari pari e personalizzata con i pacchetti? :)
<albatr0ss> in pratica bt ha i repository personali ed è stata customizzata per il penetration testing
<alecv> vado ciao
<alecv> Help me ho creato una chiavetta live di ubuntu nel bios mi da due usb usb zip e usb fdd quale scelgo?
<alecv> E poi la chiavetta a quale porta va inserita
<alecv> Ho provato a inserire tutte e due le scelte ma quando parte il boot mi da tutti cursori che lampeggiano in basso, cosa sbaglio?
<alecv> Nessuno puo aiutarmi?
<alecv> Niente?
<enzotib> alecv: che tipo di pc è?
<alecv> Pentium 4
<alecv> Asus barebore
<enzotib> alecv: la porta usb che usi non dovrebbe essere importante
<albatr0ss> mmmh, possibile che la mb non supporti il boot da usb?
<enzotib> alecv: se nessuna delle due opzioni nel bios ha funzionato, io riproverei a creare la chiavetta
<enzotib> albatr0ss: non ci sarebbe l'opzione nel bios, suppongo
<alecv> La cosa che mi manda in bestia, l anno scorso ce l ho istallato via cd ed è andato tutto liscio
<albatr0ss> però il bios dice specificamente zip e fdd quindi...
<enzotib> e allora usa il cd
<alecv> Con cosa la creo? Linux live cd dice tutto ok
<alecv> Enzotib ci provo da due gg ma nada, dopo aver scelto la lingua rimane schermo nero con cursore lampeggiante
<enzotib> alecv, prova a impostare noapic nelle opzioni di boot
<enzotib> e magari provare le altre alternative
<alecv> Ho smontato la ram pulito tutto e rimessa ma nada
<alecv> Enzotib preme.do f6 non mi da impostazioni
<alecv> Ho provato xubuntu visto che ho solo 512 di ram
<enzotib> alecv, ma ora stai parlando di cd o usb?
<alecv> Cd cd
<alecv> Nel menu f6 sono le impostazioni
<alecv> Provo a riscaricare ubuntu
<crazyduck> domanda ma i programmi per mac girano tranqui su ubuntu?
<albatr0ss> crazyduck: non credo proprio!
<albatr0ss> :-)
<crazyduck> albatr0ss: ok
<crazyduck> albatr0ss: cè qualcosa che li  emula
<albatr0ss> al massimo puoi far girare qualcosa di window
<crazyduck> albatr0ss: ok
<albatr0ss> per os x non sono a conoscenza di emulatori
<crazyduck> albatr0ss:ok cerco qualcosa allora  di dedicato
<alecv> da cosa puo dipendere il cursore che lampeggia dopo la scelta della lingua
<crazyduck> albatr0ss: non trovo  nulla che mi gusta per ora
<albatr0ss> che cosa devi fare?
<albatr0ss> ti serve far girare app os x o cercavi qualcosa da prendere al posto di un mac?
<crazyduck> albatr0ss: sto cercando un programma per vj altenativo  a lives
<crazyduck> albatr0ss: credo  che qui siamo of topic
<crazyduck> albatr0ss: andiamo in chat meglio
<albatr0ss> già, lol, comunque non credo che riuscirai a trovare qualcosa ;-)
<alecv> Enzotd
<alecv> enzotib hai consogli?
<albatr0ss> alecv: che scheda video hai?
<alecv> Sis
<alecv> Ma non va avanti con la guida x l istallazione
<enzotib> alecv, prova con la versione alternate
<alecv> Xubuntu nada
<alecv> Intendi questo x alternate?
<albatr0ss> Sis, era una vita che non le sentivo...
<alecv> È un p4 tra l altro un barebone
<crazyduck> albatr0ss: no qualcosa ho trovato so che non sono  capace di metterlo su
<enzotib> !alternate | alecv
<ubot-it> alecv: Il CD Alternate è un CD con la classica installazione testuale. Supporta un maggior numero di hardware rispetto al live cd e può anche essere usato per l'aggiornamento. Cerca il link nella pagina di download: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Ottenere_Ubuntu
<albatr0ss> alecv: prova anche a dare un'occhiata qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=451460.msg3528961
<crazyduck> albatr0ss: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/696677/
<alecv> Si ma parlano post istallazione
<alecv> Io ho problemi pre istallazione :)
<crazyduck> albatr0ss: che mi dici al riguardo
<albatr0ss> crazyduck: che devi installarlo dai sorgenti ;-)
<crazyduck> albatr0ss: ecco io non sono capace di fare ancore questeoperazioi non è un exe di win
<crazyduck> albatr0ss: ne hai una idea
<alecv_dalpc> Eccomi l'altro nick è dall'android ma divento sguercio per leggere
<alecv_dalpc> sto scaricando ubuntu 11.04 alternative e xubuntu 10.04 alternative
<alecv_dalpc> vediamo quale va meglio :)
<albatr0ss> crazyduck: cerca su google come installare i prg in linux ;-)
<crazyduck> albatr0ss: ok
<bobbybong> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<albatr0ss> ottimo :-D
<alecv_dalpc> albatr0ss:  per creare la pennetta uso sempre linux live usb creator?
<albatr0ss> non uso le chiavette comunque è molto probabile che il tuo pc non supporti il boot da usb
<albatr0ss> cerca info sul tuo modello di motherboard
<crazyduck> albatr0ss: si ma è un casino ... ho solo il  codice sorgente credo
<alecv_dalpc> ASUS P4SC-E
<crazyduck> albatr0ss: mi puoi  dare cortesemente un input per iniziare la istallazione di sta roba
<bobbybong> crazyduck, devi installare build-essential per potere compilare lo hai installato?
<kuix> ragazzi vorrei fare un partizionamento diciamo serio alla nuova installazione della ubu... vorrei fare una partizione per var / home tmp boot... mi consigliate in che ordine fare le partizioni e circa le dimensioni? grazie :)
<bobbybong> kuix, non serve a niente
<kuix> bobbybong: DAVVERO?
<bobbybong> si
<kuix> A LIVELLO PRESTAZIONALE CAMBIA NULLA? SICUREZZA?
<kuix> CASINI VERI?
<crazyduck> bobbybong: no però adesso ho trovato una guida che parte propio  da  dove mi hai detto  tu ....
<FloodBotIt1> kuix: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<kuix> ops scua il maiusc!
<kuix> cazz mi si mette sempre da solo XD
<alecv_dalpc> albatr0ss: allora perchè con il cd live, dopo aver scelto la lingua, appare la schermata nera con il trattino? Pff
<cristian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/696692/
<cristian> qualche soluzione a questo problema
<cristian> riproduzione video youtube
<crazyduck> bobbybong: per i pacchetti con estensione .tar.bz2 invece: sudo tar jxvf pacchetto.tar.bz2 mi confermi se è vero che al posto di achetto  devo mettere il nome ...
<bobbybong> crazyduck, puoi anche scompattarlo con il tasto destro del mouse
<crazyduck> bobbybong: allora io lo  scompattato e ho  trovato il  file read me
<bobbybong> leggilo
<crazyduck> bobbybong: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/696677/ questo è ma non  capisco  ho messo  nel  terminale la prima riga è nulla
<bobbybong> non è giapponese digita ./configure
<bobbybong> poi make
<bobbybong> quindi sudo make install
<bobbybong> se hai problemi poi rivolgiti altrove perché questo non riguarda il supporto ad ubuntu
<albatr0ss> bobbybong: lol
<crazyduck> bobbybong:  peccato che mi dica File o directory non esistente
<bobbybong> devi entrare nella cartella con il terminale
<bobbybong> se leggi il wiki te lo dice
<alecv_dalpc> ho masterizzato l'iso della ubuntu alternative 11.qualcosa
<alecv_dalpc> riprovo a istallare
<albatr0ss> kuix: io farei una partizione per home e una per / così se qualche utente ti ciuccia tutto lo spazio non ti crea casini con la partizione dell'os
<kuix> albatr0ss: solo per quello? :) a dire il vero il pc lo uso solo io :P
<kuix> forse vorrei fare un ramdisk per /temp
<kuix> o /var bo...
<albatr0ss> si però così eviti che se riempi il disco il so ti continui ad avviarsi..
<albatr0ss> per il resto sono d'accordo con bobbybong non serve a molto almeno per ambiente desktop
<Trapano> salve ragazzi ho un problema: non riesco a aggiungere una risoluzione allo schermo e ora sono a 1024x1020 e non si vede nulla
<Trapano> come posso fare ?
<Trapano> salve ragazzi ho un problema: non riesco a aggiungere una risoluzione allo schermo e ora sono a 1024x1020 e non si vede nulla
<bobbybong> Trapano, magari con du -h nome file
<Trapano> e quale file ci devo mettere ?
<Trapano> sto provando con xandr ma mi dice Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<d4vey> Trapano, cosa dovresti fare?
<d4vey> dovresti/vorresti
<Trapano> io ho comprato uno schermo nuovo al pc e la sua risoluzione corretta è 1920x1080 ma non me la fa impostare e al massimo mi fa mettere 1024x768
<d4vey> Trapano, che scheda video hai?
<Trapano> una nvidia 9550 gt
<d4vey> Driver attivi?
<Trapano> tutti
<Trapano> ieri avevo uno schermo uguale ma mi si è bruciato
<Trapano> quindi l'ho sostituito
<d4vey> Trapano, e ieri andava tutto bene?
<Trapano> sisi
<Trapano> appena ho cambiato monitor la risoluzione è sparita
<d4vey> mmm... strano
<Trapano> io pensavo che fosse il file xorg
<Trapano> infatti ho provato a modificarlo ma non so come si fa
<d4vey> Trapano prova a postarlo su pastebin
<d4vey> !paste | Trapano
<ubot-it> Trapano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Trapano> e cosa devo metterci ?
<d4vey> Il contenuto di xorg.conf
<Trapano> è vuoto non c'è scritto nulla
<d4vey> Trapano, impossibile.
<d4vey> Trapano, apri un terminale
<Trapano> scusate il comando è sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<d4vey> sei con gnome?
<Trapano> sisi
<d4vey> Trapano, apri un terminale
<Trapano> fatto
<d4vey> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Trapano> totalmente vuoto
<d4vey> Trapano... tu hai copiato il comando che ti ho dato io, o hai ridato il comando dato in passato sfruttando la cronologia?!
<Trapano> nono copiato il tuo identico
<Trapano> tanto è che ora mi fa salvare mentre prima no perchè sicuramente sbagliavo a farlo
<d4vey> no aspetta...
<d4vey> fai così
<d4vey> nel terminale, cd /etc/X11
<d4vey> Trapano, ?
<Trapano> eccomi
<d4vey> dato il comando?
<Trapano> si
<d4vey> ora: ls -lh
<d4vey> e posta l'output su pastebin
<Trapano> ok
<Trapano> fatto
<d4vey> devi darmi il link però
<Trapano> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/696716/
<Trapano> vedi se si vede
<d4vey> Trapano, effettivamente è vuoto il tuo ultimo xorg.conf... io proverei a rimettere quello di ieri, riavvii e vediamo che succede...
<d4vey> ok?
<Trapano> e come si fa ?
<d4vey> dai questo comando lì dove sei nel terminale:
<d4vey> sudo mv xorg.conf-backup-110924201445 xorg.conf
<Trapano> non mi ha dato ne ok ne nulla
<Trapano> è normale ?
<Trapano> ah no ecco mi ha detto file o directory non esistente
<d4vey> asp
<d4vey> ti ha detto che non esiste, quando hai ridato la seconda volta!!
<d4vey> giusto!?
<Trapano> si
<d4vey> ah ok
<d4vey> cmq la prima volta era giusto che non dicesse nulla
<d4vey> prova a riavviare e torna qui
<Trapano> ok arrivo subito
<Trapano> rieccomi
<Trapano> d4vey mi ha dato schermo nero e ho dovuto ripristinare tutto dalla modalità provvisioria
<d4vey> Trapano, ora apri xorg.conf e postalo su pastebin
<Trapano> è sempre vuoto
<Trapano> il backup non me lo fa fare
<d4vey> vai in /etc/X11
<d4vey> e posta l'output di ls -lh
<Trapano> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/696724/
<d4vey> ok, ora dai questo comando e posta il contenuto
<d4vey> sudo gedit xorg.conf-backup-110925172457
<Trapano> ok
<Trapano> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/696727/
<d4vey> Trapano, da linea di comando dai sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Trapano> ti posto il risultato ?
<d4vey> yes
<Trapano> ma sempre da etc/X11 devo farlo ?
<d4vey> no dove vuoi quello!
<Trapano> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/696729/
<Trapano> vedi se è giusto
<d4vey> perfect
<d4vey> Trapano, ora apri xorg.conf e postalo su pastebin di nuovo
<Trapano> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/696732/
<Trapano> meno male almeno ora c'è qualcosa
<d4vey> Ok, in teoria ora dovrebbe funzionare, ma ti devo chiedere una cosa...
<d4vey> non per nulla, ma perchè molta gente fa questo errore, (certamente non sarà il tuo caso)
<Trapano> dimmi
<d4vey> tu sei sicuro di aver collegato il monitor all'uscita della scheda nvidia e non all'uscita della eventuale scheda video integrata nella motherboard?!
<Trapano> ah sisi sta collegato bene perchè ho usato lo stesso cavo del vecchio monitor e funzionava
<d4vey> Trapano, perfect.
<d4vey> Prova a riavviare.
<crazyduck> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Trapano> oookkk ci sentiamo tra poco
<herz> salve a tutti!ho ubuntu 11.04 sapete che esiste un dizionario per ubuntu da scaricare ?     grazie!!!!
<cristian_c> herz, spiegati meglio
<Trapano> d4vey ora ho solo 640x320 di risoluzione
<d4vey> Trapano, avvia nvidia-settings e vedi cosa riesci a cambiare
<herz> voglio un dizionario per le parole in italiano per bambini a scuola
<Trapano> niente massimo 640x320 di risoluzione
<cristian_c> herz, ti riferisci a quei software per l'educazione?
<d4vey> Trapano apri xorg.conf come root che lo modifichiamo a mano e vediamo...
<Trapano> aperto
<herz> si ma per le parole in italiano
<Trapano> io l'altra volta ho aggiunto la risoluzione alla subsections display credo
<herz> praticamente metti la parola in italiano e ti viene fuori la spiegazione che cosa vole dire
<herz> io sono straniero e riesco ad aiutare fin un certo punto il figiolo
<d4vey> Trapano, dove vedi
<cristian_c> herz, aspetta una ttimo
<cristian_c> *un attimo
<d4vey> Trapano, anzi, asp... metto su pastebin e poi sostiuisci il contenuto
<Trapano> ok
<herz> mi serviva un dizionari italiano-italiano
<herz> ok grazie
<Trapano> d4vey, la risoluzione che mi serve è 1920x1080 e il mio schermo è full hd se ti può essere utile
<Trapano> herz, se vai su www.dizionario.it quello è un dizionario on line molto fornito
<Trapano> no scusa herz, vai su http://www.dizionario-italiano.it/ ecco il link giusto
<d4vey> Trapano, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/696739/
<cristian_c> herz, tuo figlio è piccolo o molto piccolo?
<Trapano> d4vey, riavvio il pc ?
<herz> e nell terza
<d4vey> se hai salvato il file, si... proviamo...
<herz> volevo uno da scaricare
<Trapano> ok torno subito
<cristian_c> herz, ok
<cristian_c> herz, ci sarebbero due programmi
<cristian_c> herz, klettres e parley
<herz> vado gestore pacheti
<Trapano> d4vey, ora funziona ti ringrazio molto sei stato gentilissimo
<d4vey> Trapano, prego ;)
<d4vey> Trapano, salvati il file cmq
<Trapano> sisi certo
<d4vey> facci un backup così poi l'hai a disposizione in futuro!
<Trapano> ma se io cambio monitor il file è sempre lo stesso ?
<Trapano> posso fare qualcosa per sdebitarmi ?
<herz> ho controlati e mi sembrano che sono tutte due installati
<d4vey> Trapano, ma figurati. Cmq se cambi il monitor ... qualcosa portrebbe cambiare tipo le frequenze, ma dovrebbero sistemarsi da sole...
<Trapano> apposto ti ringrazio ancora sei stato gentilissimo :)
<d4vey> prego!
<crazyduck> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/696747/ chi ha voglia di incasinarsi la vita clikki  qua
<alecv> Salve
<alecv> Non riesco a istallare ne ubuntu 11 ne ubuntu alternate e i rispettivi xubuntu
<alecv> Windows si, è normale? :)
<d4vey> alecv, in che senso non riesci?
<herz> cristian_c ho controllato i programi "kleters prley" il primo era per imparare l'inglese e il secondo mi sembra un po piu complicatoper un bambino della terza elementare,comunque usero questo on line grazie per l'aiuto
<alecv> Xubuntu dopo aver selezionato la lingua appare schermo nero con trattino lampeggiante
<alecv> Ubuntu 11 carica carica e dopo 10 min dice che c'e un errore nel file di istallazione (prima di chiedere la lingua)
<alecv> La versione alternativa parte mi chiede lingua tastiera riconoscimento del cd e poi dice che non legge il cd
<alecv> Ho provato con il boot da chiavetta ma quando fa il boot la pagina rimane nera con dei cursori lampeggiante
<d4vey> alecv, sul computer da cui scrivi, che SO hai?
<alecv> Android :)
<d4vey> mmm...
<alecv> Il pc ha win xp
<alecv> Sto chattando da yelefonino
<d4vey> io per prima cosa controllerei l'md5 della iso scaricata di ubuntu 11
<alecv> Nell attesa che win zozzo finisca la nuova istallazione
<alecv> Md5?
<d4vey> !md5 | alecv
<ubot-it> alecv: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<crazyduck> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/696747/
<teresa_> Ho un problema con una webcam. Spiego meglio qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/696754/
<d4vey> crazyduck, io credo di non saperti aiutare... ma quale è il tuo dubbio? Che ubuntu hai?!
<alecv> I file iso li ho presi dal sito ubuntu it
<d4vey> alecv, si ok, questo non implica che li abbia scaricati correttamente.
<crazyduck> d4vey: natty
<alecv> Ok appena finisco di reistallare win verifico
<alecv> È da stamane che divento pazzo ho buttato 5 cd
<d4vey> crazyduck, apri un terminale
<teresa_> nessuno che ha tempo di darmi una mano con quella webcam?? Penso di essere quasi arrivato ala soluzione ma mi serve un parere di qualcuno più esperto di me!
<ugone> teresa_, guarda qui
<ugone> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<ugone> per la tua webcam dice di mettere apt-get install libv4l-0
<teresa_> ugone quello l'ho fatto ma neanche precaricando i driver funziona
<teresa_> sul mac avevo lo stesso problema e l'ho risolto installando i driver presi dalla partizione su cui ho insallato MacOSX. Cosa ne pensi del link che ho postato?
<teresa_> ugone cosa ne pensi di questi driver?
<teresa_> http://m560x-driver.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/m560x-driver/m560x/branches/
<ugone> che son vecchi e dovrebbero gia essere dentro
<teresa_> ok quindi non ci provo nemmeno o tentar non nuoce?
<ugone> direi che puoi tentare ma non credo sia quella la strada
<ugone> hai provato a vedere se ad esempio va con vlc
<ugone> o qualche altro programma?
<ugone> cheese
<teresa_> con cheese non va
<teresa_> provo con vlc
<ugone> cosa ti dice con cheese?
<teresa_> se lo lancio da terminale dici?
<ugone> si anche
<teresa_> solitamente sulla sia che lo lanci senza precaricamento che con. Una sola volta mi ha detto http://paste.ubuntu.com/696759/
<ugone> teresa_, hai gli effetti abilitati?
<teresa_> sì
<ugone> non credo sia quello ma prova a rientrare senza effetti e a rifare le prove
<xlr8> Ciao a tutti!
<xlr8> sono riuscito ad installare la stampante hp 109 n , che però è anche scanner! ma quest'ultima funzione non mi viene riconosciuta! qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<ugone> xlr8, qui la tua stampante c'è?http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/supported_devices/index.html
<tommy2012> buona sera a tutti!
<tommy2012> sto cercando qualcuno che mi possa aiutare con le porte com
<bobbybong> xlr8, installa xsane
<xlr8> come si installa xsane?
<xlr8> Ugone ho hià istallato HPLIP ma nulla
<xlr8> funziona solo stamopante, ma non scanner
<ugone> xsane lo metti con synaptic
<bobbybong> potresti ad esempio cercarlo nel gestore di pacchetti o in ubuntu software center
<xlr8> scusami, ho già installto anche xsane, ma non non trova al cun dispoitivo+
<xlr8> scusuat eosno nuovamente nuovo con Ubunto: come si fa a mettere xsane con synapatic'
<xlr8> ho scritto malissimo, spero di essermi spiegati ugualmente
<bobbybong> lo hai installato come xsane?
<xlr8> si ....
<bobbybong> come lo hai installato?
<xlr8> dal ubuntu softw center
<bobbybong> lo hai lanciato e non ti ricosce lo scanner?
<bobbybong> riconosce
<xlr8> non lo riconosce
<xlr8> è come se secondo il pc non c'è collegato alcuno scanner
<xlr8> non trova alcun dispositivo
<bobbybong> non c'è molto da fare
<xlr8> la stampante funziona
<bobbybong> si ma sono due cose diverse
<xlr8> si, è vero!
<xlr8> serve installare synaptic?
<bobbybong> se con xsane non funziona è che non ci sono i driver per linux synaptic e il gestore di pacchetti è gia installato
<xlr8> ok! Grazie comunque molto! se viene in mente qualche altro tentativo1
<bobbybong> guardavo nel wiki
<cristian> ciao
<xlr8> grazie davvero!
<bobbybong> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner#Multifunzione
<bobbybong> guarda se trovi la tua
<xlr8> ok
<xlr8> ho guardato qua: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/Hp
<xlr8> i pacchetti sono tutti installati tranne questi specificati qua: http://paste.ubuntu.com/696781/
<xlr8> che non si possono metetre
<xlr8> perchè sono pacchetti non trovati
<bobbybong> xlr8, dopo che hai installato xine hai provato a riavviare
<xlr8> è strano che non si riesce ad installare!
<xlr8> come si installa xine?
<bobbybong> xane
<bobbybong> scusa
<xlr8> scusami tu!, ma penso sempre di sbagliare
<xlr8> si l'ho installata ieri, ma nulla adesso comuqnue a limite propvo ad riavviare!
<bobbybong> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt ti spiega come installare i programmi
<xlr8> qualcuno di voi ha installato rrsowl?
<bobbybong> !info  rrsowl
<ubot-it> Package rrsowl does not exist in natty
<teresa_> ciao ho un problema alla webcam: http://paste.ubuntu.com/696754/
<xlr8> l'avevo trovata in interbnet per sinconizzare google reader!..qualcuno ne conosce un'altra?
<teresa_> la webcam è quella descritta qui
<teresa_> http://linuxlaptopwiki.net/wiki/ALi_Corp_M5602
<cristian_c> herz, ero assente, hai risolto?
<herz> cristian_c il primo "kleters" è per imparare l'inglese e il secondo "parley"è un po più complicato per il bambino della terza elementare,comunque io volevo magari se c'è un dizionare da scaricare,ho cercato un po ma mi sembrano che sono per windows.ho trovato questi on line  .Grazie per l'aiuto e buona serata!
<teresa_> ciao a tutt@ ho un problema con una webcam ALi Corp M5602 che viene riconosciuta ma non si vede l'immagine. Ho provato già diversi test ma nulla da fare: qualcuno ha voglia di aiutarmi?
<cristian> Impossibile montare «Cristian» Errore di lockdown non gestito (-4)
<cristian> quando collego iphone mi da questo messaggio
<cristian> ragazzi ho istallato teamspek ma ho audio che mi gracchia
<teresa_> ciao a tutt@ ho un problema con una webcam ALi Corp M5602 che viene riconosciuta ma non si vede l'immagine. Ho provato già diversi test ma nulla da fare: qualcuno ha voglia di aiutarmi?
<sbubba> salve
<xiaoy> teresa_, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Barbara> buonasera, qualcuno ha mai usato/avuto ha esperienza di beagleboard xm e ubuntu?
<sbubba> se do come comando da terminale /usr/bin/display si avvia correttamente, se lo stesso comando lo inserisco in una nuova voce del menu non si avvia nulla
<sbubba> eppure è anche spuntata ma poi cliccando sul menu non si avvia
<sbubba> non capisco dove sbaglio
<sbubba> (display è una gui a imagemagick)
<xiaoy> sbubba, falla partire dal terminale
<sbubba> xiaoy, ma va? ma volevo capire perchè da menu non gli piace
<xiaoy> sbubba, ma va? io dicevo falla partire da terminale nel menu:"esegui da terminale"
<sbubba> ?
<xiaoy> -_-
<sbubba> spetta
<sbubba> ah ma dici invece di applicazione di dare applicazione da terminale?
<xiaoy> già
<sbubba> bwahah apre il terminale e si apre
<sbubba> meglio di niente, grazie
<xiaoy> niente, per così poco...
<xiaoy> XD
<sbubba> scusa ma prima avevo capito male :D
<xiaoy> non ti preoccupare
<sbubba> :)
<xiaoy> sbubba, ma perché ti piace tanto questa applicazione?
<sbubba> xiaoy, perchè cercavo una gui per imagemagick ed ho trovato quella
<xiaoy> oh
<sbubba> xiaoy, sai, il terminale per me è comodo ma non in questo caso -.-
<Driza_manuber> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con debian, so che non è la chat giusta, ma almeno qui mi avete sempre aiutato!
<Driza_manuber> il problema è per le reti wireless, mi dice: Risorse di rete - Dispositivo non gestito, come faccio a impostarlo?
<bobbybong> !chat | Driza_manuber
<ubot-it> Driza_manuber: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<xlr8> qualcuno che sa come far riconoscere lo scanner di una stampante hp photosmart 109 n wireless?
<xiaoy> xlr8, non riesci a far funzionare lo scanner su rete wireless?
<d4vey> Se c'è qualcuno all'ascolto che sa come provvedere, io avviso: da qualche giorno il chan non è più loggato!
<xlr8> no, non riesco a farlo funzionare!
<xlr8> xcuaoy, non riesco!
<xlr8> xciaoy, non riesco
<jumpysnake> hello
<ptux> salve a tutti
<ptux> ubuntu 10.04 è muta.. qualche aiuto?
<ptux> |paste
<ptux> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ptux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/696935/
<ptux> ho provato a lanciare alsamixer e risulta attiva una scheda non corretta. la posso selezionare da là, ma quando esco non rimane salvata.
<nannes> Buonasera! :)
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> volevo farvi una domanda
<cristian_c> sono riuscito a switchare da tastiera tra due schermi
<cristian_c> il problema è che sul monitor esterno, pur essndo riuscito a settare la risoluzione, il desktop è fuori campo
<cristian_c> come faccio ad aggiustarlo?
<DottorLeo> ciao!
<DottorLeo> ho bisogno di una mano con un hd esterno
<cristian_c> DottorLeo, spara
<DottorLeo> viene visto dal gestore dischi ma non me lo lascia montare
<cristian_c> DottorLeo, dai un bel sudo fdisk -l
<DottorLeo> è un hd esterno da 1 tb, partizionato a metà FAT32 (prima partizione) e NTFS (seconda partizione)
<DottorLeo> ok
<DottorLeo> fatto
<cristian_c> !pastebin | DottorLeo
<ubot-it> DottorLeo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DottorLeo> usti, sono su un'altro pc
<DottorLeo> ubuntu ha già un client irc
<DottorLeo> ?
<DottorLeo> che mi collego da la?
<DottorLeo> ah no
<DottorLeo> aspe
<DottorLeo> mi collego con la webirc
<DottorLeo> arrivo
<FloodBotIt1> DottorLeo: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<DottorLeo> ci sono
<DottorLeo> cristian_c mi rimandi il link?
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<DottorLeoubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/696950/
<DottorLeo> c'è tutto credo :)
<cristian_c> sembra che te le veda
<DottorLeo> ma non appare ne in media ne sul desktop
<DottorLeo> se vuoi ti copio l'errore che mi da il gestore dischi
<DottorLeoubuntu> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on / mount failed
<cristian_c> DottorLeo, probabilmente non è montata la partizione
<DottorLeo> quindi che devo fare?
<cristian_c> ti consiglio di fare una prova:
<cristian_c> avvia il sistema con il disco esterno già collegato
<DottorLeo> ok provo
<DottorLeo_> scusate saltato internet
<DottorLeo_> niente
<DottorLeo_> gestore dischi lo vede
<DottorLeo_> ma non lo monta
<DottorLeo_> non mi lascia
<DottorLeo_> mi da quell'errore
<cristian_c> DottorLeo, hai fatto come ho consigliato?
<DottorLeo> si l'hd era acceso e ho riavviato ubuntu
<DottorLeo> nulla
<DottorLeo> non lo vede
<cristian_c> DottorLeo, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=426282.0
<DottorLeo> aggiungo che il disco è sanissimo, controllato con scandisk su Windows 7 su entrambe le partizioni.
<DottorLeo> me la leggo con calma, al massimo ripasso qua
<nannes> cristian_c: fuori campo in quale asse? orizz(x), vertic(y) o entrambi??
<cristian_c> nannes, mi sembra di ricordare in verticale
<cristian_c> nannes, consoci un modo?
<cristian_c> *conosci
<nannes> cristian_c: quindi se ho capito ene una parte di schermo rimane nera?
<cristian_c> nannes, è fuori asse come dici tu, seppur con la risoluzione giusta
<nannes> cristian_c: che modello è ?
<cristian_c> nannes, il monitor?
<salmone> \server irc.mioprofilo.it
<nannes> certo..!!
<nannes> salmone chessstaiaFà..?! :S
<nannes> lol
<nannes> cristian_c: certo!!
<cristian_c> nannes, Hanns g HB171A
<nannes> do' un'occhiata al manuale
<cristian_c> nannes, l'avevo fatto a suo tempo
<cristian_c> mi chiedevo se si potesse regolare da ubuntu
<nannes> cerca anche tu nei settaggi (cliccando i pulsantini del monitor), e cerca la regolazione automatica
<cristian_c> ho provato, ma quella non funziona mai
<cristian_c> non regola un cavolo XD
<nannes> ma dove l'hai preso quel monitor, in africa?!
<nannes> lol
<DottorLeo> c'è una cosa strana nel mio fstab, /dev/sdb1 è la partizione fat32 del disco esterno eppure su type mi mette ext4
<DottorLeo> è qua il problema forse?
<cristian_c> DottorLeo, type?
<cristian_c> nannes, ?
<DottorLeo> si dove indica il filesystem di quella periferica
<DottorLeo> scusa partizione
<cristian_c> DottoLeo, e in gparted?
<nannes> cristian_c: come sarebbe non regola un cavolo?!-.-
<DottorLeo> gparted è il gestore dischi?
<cristian_c> nannes, nel senso che se premo il pulsante di regolazione automatica e lo lascio premuto invece di regolarsi, l'immagijne lampeggia (appare e scompare), ma comunque non si regola nulla
<cristian_c> DottorLeo, no
<cristian_c> nannes, è successa una cosa strana
<cristian_c> nannes, in pratica ho voluto provare ora con questo pc
<cristian_c> nannes, e lo scherzo non me l'ha fatto, però mi ha rimpicciolito l'immmagine
<cristian_c> :O
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> che driver video hai?
<DottorLeo> ok forse ci sono :D
<cristian_c> nannes, su questa ati (non ricordo quale, asp)
<cristian_c> ma questa funziona
<nannes> cristian_c: da terminaleE ---->
<nannes> sudo glxinfo | grep -i render
<nannes> !paste | cristian_c
<ubot-it> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nannes> sudo lspci | grep -i vga
<nannes> cristian_c: ^^
<nannes> lol c'è controcampoosu italia1!!  cristian_c devo andare, ci sei più tardi?
<cristian_c> si è leggermente incasinato tutto XD
<cristian_c> è un po' tardi
<cristian_c> XD
<nannes> vabò allora sarà per un altro giorno...! :)
<cristian_c> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200]
<cristian_c> è tornato a posto
<cristian_c> (su qeusto)
<cristian_c> sull'altro è un hd5470 mi pare
<cristian_c> *questo
<DottorLeo> risolto grazie a Dio!
<DottorLeo> finalmente si automontano
<DottorLeo> sul desktop
<DottorLeo> grazie del link, da lì ho capito dove era sbagliato fstab
<DottorLeo> grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> ottimo Xd
<DottorLeo> uhm
<DottorLeo> altra cosa
<DottorLeo> come mai se faccio partire un mp3
<DottorLeo> non mi lascia muovermi da un punto
<DottorLeo> ad un altro della canzone?
<cristian_c> riguardo quale palyer?
<cristian_c> *player
<DottorLeo> qualunque
<DottorLeo> banshee
<DottorLeo> quello integrato
<DottorLeo> mi da flusso
<DottorLeo> e basta
<cristian_c> dottorLeo, fai la prova del nove con altri player
<DottorLeo> ok però mi sembra strano...
<DottorLeo> una funzione così basilare :D
<cristian_c> fai una prova ;)
<DottorLeo> ok
<ccc_> buona sera a tgutti
<ccc_> sono un nuovo usufruitore dei so linux
<ccc_> forse qualcuno mi conosce già e lo ringrazio per l'aiuto dato
<ccc_> avrei dell curiosità su hydra e medusa
<ccc_> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<cristian_c> sì, prò velocmente che devo andare a nanna
<cristian_c> Xd
<cristian_c> *però
<cristian_c> ccc_, vai
<ccc_> bè
<ccc_> conosci una buona guida per hydra gtk?
<ccc_> per il penetretion testing
<ccc_> io ho montato back trad 5 r1 oltre ad ubuntu 10
<ccc_> .4
<DottorLeo> trovato
<DottorLeo> bastava installare il pacchetto ugly di gstreamer
<DottorLeo> :D
<ccc_> di cosa si tratta?
<ccc_> per i video?
<ccc_> in streaming?
<cristian_c> !carack
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'carack'
<cristian_c> !crack
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'crack'
<ccc_> io ho provato ha testare le psssword
<ccc_> della recption dell'ostello dei miei
<ccc_> stiuamo cambiando il so
<ccc_> e vogliamo anche testare la sicurezza della rete
<ccc_> con del pass yahoo
<ccc_> e gmail
<ccc_> il test riusciva
<ccc_> e la penetrazione avveniva
<ccc_> con msn
<ccc_> viene avviata con hydra gtk la ricerca ma non dà nessun risultato
<ccc_> ne positivo ne negativo
<cristian_c> !wificrack | ccc_
<ubot-it> ccc_: Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<ccc_> capito
<ccc_> e quale è il canale di supporto per il softwer di penetretion testing di backtrack?
<cristian_c> forse backtrack?
<ccc_> sono andato l'altro ieri sera
<ccc_> e mi avevano indirizzato quì
<nannes> ccc_: prova su #gentoo-it o su  ##slackware (in inglese)
<ccc_> scusatemi
<ccc_> grazie
<nannes> li c'è gente competente, e che ti rispondo
<nannes> *risponde
<ccc_> grazie
<ccc_> e scusate ancora il disturbo
<nannes> cristian_c: ci sei ancora?
<cristian_c> certo
<cristian_c> per poco
<nannes> non ho capito la tua configurazione.... Hai 2 schermi attaccati a un'unica scheda video?
<nannes> o no?
<nannes> e poi non mi hai detto il risultato del comando
<nannes> glxinfo | grep render
<cristian_c> su quella scheda sono attivi i driver proprietari fglrx
<nannes> dunque il secondo monitor è collegato ad un altra scheda?
<cristian_c> no, questo monitor è collegato alla scheda
<cristian_c> tramite cavo vga
<cristian_c> alla presa vga del notebook
<nannes> Oooooh è un notebook!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol non potevi spiegarti primaXD
<nannes> ok ci sono.... dunque rimane attivo solo uno dei due no?
<cristian_c> nannes, quello sono riuscito a risolverlo
<cristian_c> il problema è il fuori campo
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-17
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<MarcoFe> jester-: giorno
<MarcoFe> giorno a tutti
<jester-> aiò MarcoFe
<gian_> Ciao, secondo voi è più leggero lubuntu o xubuntu? Devo installarlo su un pc molto ma molto datato
<jester-> gian_: lubuntu
<gian_> jester: lubuntu ha programmi per videoscrittura e quant'altro?
<jester-> gian_: yess  puoi installare tutto quello che c'è nei repo
<jester-> uguale preciso agli altri de/wm
<gian_> jester-: ok grazie
<cybEl> Salve, ho fatto l 'upgrade da 11.10 a 12.04. Vorrei aiuto con un paio di problemi. Uso gnome shell (ora 3.4 da 3.2) e la shell e impazzita... propabilmente il problema lo crea il theme che uso. il gnome-tweak crasha al avvio. ho rinominato la cartella dell theme ma niente.  Sapete se posso resetare la shell al suo thema originale dal terminale? grazie!
<jester-> cybEl: alt-F2  e scrivi r
<jester-> !gnomereset | cybEl anche
<ubot-it> cybEl anche: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<glpiana> ola
<toky_> salve a tutti
<toky_> qualcuno per cortesia può aiutarmi con la connessione wifi? drive broadcom b43 legacy installati ma la rete è down
<toky_> mi da anche questo errore:SIOCSIFFLAGS: Errore sconosciuto 132
<glpiana> toky_, ha un interruttore fisico la tua scheda?
<toky_> no è una scheda interna
<toky_> in windows funziona correttamente
<glpiana> toky_, pure la mia, e ha un interruttore. quindi no? digita nel terminale: rfkill list
<toky_> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<toky_> 	Soft blocked: no
<toky_> 	Hard blocked: yes
<glpiana> toky_, prova a dare: sudo rfkill unblock all
<toky_> ok
<glpiana> toky_, poi di nuovo rfkill list
<toky_> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<toky_> 	Soft blocked: no
<toky_> 	Hard blocked: yes
<toky_> stessa cosa di prima
<glpiana> toky_, deve avere un interruttore allora
<toky_> hmmmm
<nannes> Forse ti sta succedendo la stessa maledizione capitata a me (tempo fa)
<toky_> la cosa strane è ke con ubuntu 8.10 funzionava
<toky_> mentre con le versioni successive no
<nannes> toky_: Stesso problema, avevo combattuto per 2 giorni, finchè non ho capito che il tasto Funzione ON/OFF  non veniva riconosciuto.  Ed era colpa MIA che avevo disabilitato il demone ibus
<nannes> toky_: Nei vari tasti funzione c'è quello con l'antennina wifi?
<toky_> allora ho appena controllato la mia skeda..
<toky_> la quale è interna
<toky_> ha solo un led verde
<nannes> toky_: Modello di notebook?
<toky_> ed è acceso in questo momento
<toky_> no no è desk
<nannes> :/
<Fetentone> qualcuno sa cristian_c quando più o meno lo trovo in questa chat??? E' l'unico che è stato in grado di risolvermi un problema sul mio pc e sapeva risolvermi pure l'altro ma doveva uscire... da qualche giorno non lo trovo più... mica ha vambiato nick??? Se ci sei batti un colpo
<Holden> !tizio
<Holden> !chiedere
<Holden> hmm, beh Fetentone tu fai comunque la domanda se vuoi
<Fetentone> Holden.. io ci provo... speriamo...
<Fetentone> Ho un Olivetti Olibook S1530 che però siamo riusciti a capire che è solo marcato Olivetti ma è un Clevo... sol oche non ricordo più che modello Clevo (mentre cristian_c se lo ricorda sicuro). All'inizio dopo aver installato Ubuntu (e tolto Win7) non mi funzionava bene la scheda video... quella audio, il lettore di schede SD, La Cam e il WiFi... piano piano abbiamo messo a posto tutto, tranne il Bluetooth...
<Fetentone>  che ancora non c'è modo di farglielo vedere
<Fetentone> è un Bluettoth integrato 3.0
<Fetentone> dalBios è attivo
<Fetentone> lsusb nun serve a niente
<Fetentone> come gli altri ocmandi standard per vedere se il pc lo vede o no
<Fetentone> nun esiste... chi mi vuole aiutare... mi aiutasse a trovare ed installare i drivers per l'equivalente Clevio
<Fetentone> sennò nun serve a nient!
<Fetentone> perchè già mi ci hanno fatto provare in ogni modo... credo.. .se poi qualcuno ha qualche altra idea.. . io sto qua! Grazie
<Fetentone> scusate ma quando schiaccio il testo "Stamp R Sist" come faccio poi a prendere quell'immagine?? Dove la trovo??? Grazie
<Fetentone> we??? Che fate... dormite??? Jammo belli che qui siamo Nabbi, se non ci aiutate all'inizio, come faremo a dare consigli ai prossimi, quando voi morirete e non ci sarete più??? :D
<Dario__> Salve
<Dario__> Per favore aiutatemi
<Dario__> Ho provato a installa ubuntu su il pc di una mia amica ma non parte
<Dario__> purtroppo non ho potuto metterlo su cd perché non ne ho uno
<davide87> ciao a tutti
<felice1> scusate, ma come faccio a vedere se ruby è gia installato, grazie
<cristian_c> felice1, quale programma volevi installare?
<felice1> ruby,
<felice1> avevo letto un manuale, che mi dava un comando per vedere se è installato, ma non lo trovo piu
<cristian_c> felice1, ma intendi il pacchetto?
<felice1> si
<cristian_c> felice1, dpkg -l | grep ruby
<felice1> grazie :)
<felice1> si c'è grazie
<sv2012> buonasera a tutti. Io ho ubuntu 12.04 e da ieri mi m compare tra le notifiche un divieto di accesso con questo messaggio di errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1211796/   qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<mibofra> ciao, dai
<mibofra> "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<sv2012> una volta mi era successo con ubuntu 10.10 e avevamo risolto cambiando il file source.list...... stavolta però non sembra funzionare
<mibofra> cerca questa riga : "http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main i386 Packages"
<mibofra> rimuovila e salva
<sv2012> ok, ci provo
<mibofra> poi dai "sudo apt-get update" , fine :D .
<mibofra> ed in più .
<sv2012> mibofra nel mio source.list non c'è niente....
<mibofra> "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-i386_Packages"
<mibofra> e dai sempre "sudo apt-get update" dopo .
<sv2012> wow.. grande.... tutto ok! grazie mille mibofra :-)
<mibofra> prego :D .
<sv2012> buona sera a tutti, a presto
<donesk> buonasera a tutti! ho installato il 12.04  (dal 11.10)  e ho mantenuta la  /home che avevo prima. vorrei sapere come faccio a pulire la /home  dai "resti" di vecchi programi magari dal terminale, aspetto il vostro aiuto, grazie!
<mibofra> ciao, non c'è bisogno che armeggi sulla home .
<mibofra> basta che rimuovi i programmi con purge e via :D .
<ParanoidAndroid> night @ll
<donesk> <mibofra>, mi potresti dire il commando che devo dare? devo dare solo un commando?
<Serpico> ciao
<sassolino> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-18
<glpiana> ola
<cekk> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno di voi conosce e usa gesthotel?
<Fetentone> cristian_c.... buongiorno!
<Fetentone> Sono giorni che ti aspettavo
<Fetentone> io sono l'Olivetti che è un Clevo!
<cristian_c> lol
<Fetentone> ahahah
<Fetentone> avevamo rimasto in sospeso l' ultima questione...
<Fetentone> quella del Bluetooth ineistente ma che c'è!
<glpiana> avevamo rimasto? O.o
<Fetentone> glpiana.... lui è quello di cui ti ho parlato...
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> ho un problema con la scelta dei kernel all'inizio
<TaLaDo> glpiana, siamo su ubuntu-it?
<naxil> se ne scelgo il piu recente mi cambiano delle cose nei programmi
<naxil> della connessione
<glpiana> naxil, spiega con maggiori dettagli
<naxil> potrei sapere come si reinstalla un programma o un driver con il nuovo kernel?
<glpiana> TaLaDo, sì, dovremmo quantomeno -.-
<naxil> ciao glpiana
<naxil> allora se scelgo il kernel nuovo la dashboard della internetkey non fa connettere ETH2 al networkmanager
<naxil> credo che reinstallandola funzionera?
<glpiana> naxil, dipende da come l'hai installata in precedenza. ma di che nuovo kernel parli?
<naxil> praticamente la connessione ad internet diventa pp0 con il nuovo kernel
<naxil> mentre con quello di adesso e' eth2
<TaLaDo> naxil, digita uname -a in un terminale e copia qui la riga
<naxil> Linux naxil-desktop 2.6.32-41-generic #94-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 6 16:51:39 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<naxil> e' la 32-43 che mi fa casino
<TaLaDo> naxil, ma che versione di ubuntu usi?
<naxil> prima cosa.. ma le devo tenere tutti sti kernel?
<naxil> 10.04
<TaLaDo> naxil, scusami ma nn so aiutarti hai na versione un pochino datata
<naxil> ne ho 3 all'avvio
<naxil> talado ma devo tenere i kernel? tutti quanti?
<TaLaDo> naxil, ti danno problemi?
<naxil> cmq e' possibile che un kernel non segue dei cambiamenti?
<naxil> anche adesso "gestore aggiornamenti" me ne sta scaricando un'altro
<TaLaDo> naxil, temo che tu abbia fatto qualche casino
<naxil> in che senzo?
<naxil> e' gestore aggiornamenti che me le installa
<naxil> te glpiana che ne dici?
<naxil> e' possibile che devo reinstallare il driver con il kernel piu nuovo?
<naxil> e' importante usare l'ultimo kernel?
<glpiana> naxil, non è necessario usare l'ultimo kernel se quello  precedente ti funziona. se avevi installato un driver per quello precedente devi rifarlo anche per questo
<naxil> ecco
<naxil> ora mi torna
<naxil> non c'e' il driver
<naxil> per reinstallarlo?
<glpiana> naxil, come avevi fatto in precedenza?
<naxil> mm.. avevo scaricato un pacchetto.. e poi avviato un sh
<Fetentone> cirstian_c se non ce la fai a darmi una mano stamattina... provo nei prossimi giorni... come dici tu!?
<naxil> non e' che lo posso rifare da terminale? visto che e' gia dentro l'hd?
<glpiana> naxil, ripeti l'operazione allora
<naxil> non ricordo bene
<naxil> posso vedere dove sta il driver su hd?=
<glpiana> naxil, se hai ancora il file certo che puoi. chi te lo vieta?
<Fetentone> cristian_c
<naxil> non ricordo.. dove e'
<naxil> e quale e'
<naxil> posso da terminale vedere?
<cristian_c> Fetentone, qual'è il problema
<naxil> il driver huawei dove e'?
<cristian_c> ?
<glpiana> naxil, se non te lo ricordi tu che lo hai usato come posso dirti dov'è io che non l'ho mai visto? :D
<naxil> scusa.. glpiana.. ma c'e' una finestra chiamata DRIVER HARDWARE
<Fetentone> il Bluetooth interno... dell'OlivettiS1530...
<naxil> che ti fa vedere i driver..
<naxil> da terminale.. non si puo fare?
<Fetentone> tu scopristi che in realtà il mio Pc è un CLevio
<glpiana> naxil, quella la trovi sotto sistema -> amministrazione
<naxil> si
<Fetentone> e trovasti i driver per
<naxil> ma non fa vedere quali file
<Fetentone> scheda video
<naxil> sono collegati a qeul driver
<Fetentone> lettore schede SD
<Fetentone> e multischede
<glpiana> !enter | Fetentone
<glpiana> -.
<Fetentone> Scheda Wifi
<glpiana> non c'è il bot
<naxil> glpiana conosci cacaoweb?
<glpiana> Fetentone, non continuare ad andare a capo per cortesia
<glpiana> naxil, no
<cristian_c> glpiana, il bot non c'è più
<naxil> come posso aprire una porta upnp la porta e' 4001
<naxil> devo dare upnp a 127.0.0.1:4001
<cristian_c> Fetentone, sappi che c'è un bug nello stack di bluez
<Holden> naxil, che router hai?
<naxil> nessun router
<cristian_c> Fetentone, il bluetooth non funziona a molti nella 12.04
<naxil> ho una connessione ndis
<naxil> che crea eth2 virtuale
<naxil> praticamente tramite il driver huawei vede la pp0 (internet key ISP) come eth2
<naxil> senza driver huawei networkmanager si collega come pp0
<naxil> posso aprire sta porta su eth2?
<cristian_c> Fetentone, ti conviene aspettare che risolvano il bug
<Fetentone> ah... ok, grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> questo bug colpisce molti possessori di bluetooth su precise
<cristian_c> nelle versioni precedenti funzionava
<naxil> Holden?
<naxil> sai rispondermi?
<Fetentone> ok ok... grazie tante cmq... siete grandi sempre e in ogni caso... pure in  caso di bug :D
<Fetentone> ciao, io esco
<naxil> strano a me blutooth andava da dio
<naxil> secondo me la 10.04 e' la meglio
<naxil> io avrei tante domande
<naxil> ce la fate a reeggerle?
<Holden> naxil, per upnp, uso upnp-router-control... ma l'ho persino dovuto patchare per il mio router (dlink). per il resto è ottimo
<naxil> mi sa che lo ho scaricato.. ma non sono riuscito a compilarlo
<naxil> c'0e' il deb?
<naxil> posso installarlo da apt-get install?
<Holden> naxil, è nei repo...
<naxil> quindi da ubuntu software center?
<Holden> si
<naxil> io non lo trov
<naxil> sei sicuro?
<naxil> io ho ubuntu 10.04
<naxil> non riesco a trovarlo
<naxil> puoi mandarmi il deb?
<nannes> naxil: Non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<nannes> lol
<naxil> scusate.. insomma non riesco a trovare il repo di questo programma chiamato upnp-router-control.. ho scaricato src ma non riesco a compilarlo
<naxil> configure: error: GTK+-2.6 is required to compile upnp-router-control
<cristian_c> naxil, se non si trova nei repo ufficiali, non puoi chiedere supporto in questo canale
<Holden> naxil, c'è il ppa
<Holden> !chat | naxil
<naxil> !chat
<Holden> #ubuntu-it-chat
<Iodosan> Ho un problema su chrome , ogni volta che apro una scheda premendo il tasto centrale(rotella) del mouse , mi apre 2 volte la stessa scheda . La cosa su firefox invece funziona normalmente , idee?
<glpiana> Iodosan, chrome o chromium?
<Iodosan> chrome
<glpiana> Iodosan, non c'è supporto su software esterno in questo canale. passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Iodosan> no è dovuto a problema di driver del mouse?
<Iodosan> volevo eslcuderlo prima
<glpiana> Iodosan, se su firefox non lo fa puoi escluderlo
<Iodosan> pensavo la stessa cosa
<Iodosan> ok grz
<nicotano> salve
<fede1178> !it
<fede1178> ciao
<glpiana> !ciao | fede1178
<glpiana> ah già non c'è il bot
<DoctorD90>  salve a tutti, ho un piccolo malinteso con expr -.- stiamo guerreggiando da 1h ...e nn riesco a capirne il motivo, se qualcuno lo capisce lo ringrazio molto dell'aiuto, ecco il problema:
<DoctorD90> YY=`expr $UPT / 29030400`
<DoctorD90> yy=`expr $YY * 29030400`
<DoctorD90> UPT=`expr $UPT - $yy`
<DoctorD90> expr: syntax error
<DoctorD90> expr: syntax error
<FloodBotIt1> DoctorD90: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> DoctorD90, non sei nel canale più indicato, sarebbe meglio su #ubuntu-it-chat e usa pastebin
<DoctorD90> da errore solo per gli ultimi due...
<glpiana> DoctorD90, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<DoctorD90> ...non è qui per il supporto? :/ ..pardon allora ^^
<glpiana> DoctorD90, supporto sì, ma non per bash
<DoctorD90> ah ok, scusa ^^ e grazie ^^
<Fetentone> ciao a tutti... come mai non riesco a vedere i video da video mediaset e rai fiction??? Mi dicono di scaricare Monnlight e k'ho fatto nelle estenzioni Mozilla... booh! Se sapete consigliarmi vi ringrazio.
<nannes> lulz
<nannes> Fetentone: togli moonlight e installa questi due:
<nannes> https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/raismth/     -------      https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/greasemonkey/
<nannes> Chiama quando hai fatto
<Fetentone> mo vaco... te faccio sapè che rrobba esce, nu scappà :D
<Fetentone> nannes ho fatto.. sono riandato su video mediaset ma non me lo apre.. sto provando pure su quello rai ma è uscita una nuova pagina raismth preferences
<nannes> carma calma, ti ho detto di avvisarmi dopo che installavi. Devi fare un'altra cosa
<nannes> Fetentone:
<nannes> Installa questo (sempre su firefox) http://userscripts.org/scripts/source/70933.user.js
<nannes> Poi da terminale dai  sudo apt-get install mplayer faad
<Fetentone> nannes... fatto tutto come mi hai detto
<nannes> Fetentone: Bene, vediamo se le "Dirette TV" ti vanno.  vai qui http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/dirette/PublishingBlock-64203784-70f7-4b53-9d21-b14693850195.html?channel=Rai%201
<Fetentone> nannes.. non va
<nannes> cosa vedi?
<Fetentone> dei link: Play, MyRelinker 180090, MyReinker 180116, MyRelinker 180117... poi se clicco adesempio su "Play" esce una finestra di Applicazione di Java Script
<nannes> non è javascript, è mplayer che sta partendo
<nannes> il video non parte?
<Fetentone> no, ma se dici che è mplayer vorrebbe poterci anche un po, vero???
<Fetentone> nannes è passato un po di tempo ma non si apre niente...
<nannes> Prova a chiudere mplayer, e cliccare sul primo Relinker
<Fetentone> come chiudo mplayer io non lo vedo aperto
<Fetentone> ok... la diretta la vedo
<Fetentone> si doveva essere blccato qualcosa su firefox
<Fetentone> adesso provo con la puntata di Mori
<Fetentone> nannes si vede... è perfetto
<nannes> :D   Prova anche la7, lì è un po' diverso
<Fetentone> ma mi occupa tutto, è normale che Download Helper non vada???
<nannes> ohhhh no
<Fetentone> :D
<nannes> Download Helper  fa conflitti con un sacco di estensioni. Per questo la abilito solo quando serve
<Fetentone> e ja, nun fa accussì
<Fetentone> e ma me serve..
<Fetentone> mica mi fisso qua ore e ore a vedere Mori...
<nannes> se ti occupa tutto spostalo nell'altro desktop! :P  E per switchare dall'uno all'altro fai  Ctrl+Alt+FrecciaDX   o  Ctrl+Alt+FrecciaSX
<Fetentone> si si... ma ho anche il cubo 3d, quindi non era un problema..
<Fetentone> adesso il problema è Download Helper o credo qualche altra applicazione, giusto
<Fetentone> nannes, nelle impostazioni di Raismoth ho tolto Full Screen e adesso mi esce piccolo ma me lo posso modificare come voglio io
<Fetentone> ho attivato anche Download Helper ma è normale che sia avviano decine e decine di files video??
<Fetentone> e che non me li mette in Scaricati???
<manno> ciao a tutti, prima volta qui. sto leggendo la documentazione che trovo online prima di tentare di installare ubuntu su in Mac PowerBookG4 (PowerPc). Ci sono alcune cose che però non riesco proprio a capire. Esiste un modo di installare ubuntu 'inprova': facendo una partizione? avviandolo da cd? boh
<DoctorD90> ciao manno; si, esiste, basta scaricare il cd di ubuntu, e quando avvi il pc, con il cd (su cui hai masterizzato la iso scaricata da internet) hai la facoltà di scegliere "parti senza scrivere sul disco"
<DoctorD90> od una opzione del genere :)
<DoctorD90> e permette di testare ubuntu ^^
<DoctorD90> manno letto?
<manno> no :-(( SCUSA
<DoctorD90> ciao manno; si, esiste, basta scaricare il cd di ubuntu, e quando avvi il pc, con il cd (su cui hai masterizzato la iso scaricata da internet) hai la facoltà di scegliere "parti senza scrivere sul disco"
<DoctorD90> od una opzione del genere :)
<DoctorD90> e permette di testare ubuntu ^^
<manno> grazie per aver ripetuto. Sì, ho scaricato e masterizzato una immagine .iso. Rileggendo mi era però venuto il dubbio che fosse una opzione disponibile solo pwe windows
<DoctorD90> non mi pare affatto ^^
<DoctorD90> fai partire tutto, e troverai delle scritte..scegli quella che ti dice Versine di testo o prova...
<DoctorD90> è intuitiva la scelta ^^
<manno> allora ora provo. è su un altro pc. avrò solo il problema di capire come avviarlo da cd. ma ho letto un po' di istruzioni online, in qualche modo dovrei cavarmela.
<DoctorD90> se vuoi sto qua
<manno> intanto grazie!
<DoctorD90> tanto basta che lo inserisci e
<DoctorD90> fai avviare il cd...
<manno> (ieri sera in realtà ho provato a riavviare con dentro il cd, ma ripartiva OSX...)
<DoctorD90> o premi un tsto (solitamente, a seconda del pc, f12, f10, esc)
<DoctorD90> e ti fa scegliere l'ordine del boot, o entri nel bios...
<DoctorD90> ah giusto osx...
<DoctorD90> devi leggere su internet
<manno> credo c
<DoctorD90> ora nn ricordo la combinazione di comandi per non far leggere subito da hdd
<DoctorD90> leggi xD l'ho visto una sola volta e nn mi sembra fosse un solo tasto xD
<manno> sono riuscito tenendo premuto il tast "alt": il problema è che l'unica schermata che mi dà mi visualizza solo l'HD e non il CD come opzione.
<DoctorD90> domanda banale, non mi ci mandare xD
<DoctorD90> hai inserito il cd masterizzato?
<manno> yeah
<manno> è dentro che gira ma non sembra vederlo
<DoctorD90> prova a espellerlo ed a reinserirlo ora che sei in quella schermata
<manno> è dentro che gira ma non lo legge
<manno> cioè finisce di leggerlo e poi mi dà come opzione solo l'hd
<DoctorD90> ....
<DoctorD90> ma hai provato a farlo uscire, e reinserirlo ora?
<DoctorD90> magari lo legge solo ora...
<DoctorD90> bho...
<manno> da qualche parte leggevo della necessità di usare yaboot: centra qualcosa?
<DoctorD90> 1. NON SONO COSì Esperto,
<DoctorD90> 2.penso che il mac non lo pensi proprio....mmm
<DoctorD90> ma creare una bella macchinuccia virtuale?
<DoctorD90> per testare se ti piace o meno??
<DoctorD90> (infondo cos' potresti tenerti mac ed usare ubuntu quando vuoi...)
<manno> sarebbe l'ideale ma mi pare una cosa complicata
<DoctorD90> assolutamente no ^^
<manno> dovrei creare una partizione, giusto?
<DoctorD90> cerca su google e scarica virtual box
<DoctorD90> no ^^
<manno> ah
<DoctorD90> finito di installare il programma, tu dici al programma di creare un FILE
<DoctorD90> della dimensione voluta (mi pare 4 gb minimo per ubuntu)
<DoctorD90> ke lui userà come disco rgido per il sistema operativo che andrai ad installare ^^
<DoctorD90> fa tutto lui ^^
<DoctorD90> (io così campo)
<DoctorD90> al momeno nn ho il mio pc, ed uso il mac di mio padre
<DoctorD90> ho installato la macchina virtuale e così ho tutto quello che mi serve ^^
<manno> capisco, sembra una soluzione pratica. poi devo uso il cd per installare lì dentro la roba, come fosse una directory normale?
<DoctorD90> nono..puoi usare anke la iso ^^
<DoctorD90> e lui legge la iso montandola PER LUI, NEL PROGRAMMA STESSO, ome cd
<DoctorD90> solo ti vviso...
<DoctorD90> non pensare a condivisione file xD
<DoctorD90> almeno io nn ci sono ancora riuscito xD
<manno> intendi tra i due sistemi installati?
<DoctorD90> ubuntu e mac fanno un pò  a cazzotti in questo...prlo per canrtelle condivise e simile xd
<DoctorD90> tra il sistema osx e la macchina visrtuale con ubuntu
<manno> capito
<manno> ora prendo info online, scarico, provo. se ho problemi ritorno. grazie intanto. sembra una soluzione ottimale per provarlo.
<DoctorD90> MA GUARDA
<DoctorD90> scanso problemi
<DoctorD90> dovrei restare conesso
<FloodBotIt1> DoctorD90: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<DoctorD90> alias senza che perdi tempo a leggere su internet, scrica ed installa che sto qui ^^
<manno> che scazzo. virtualdisk non funziona su tiger (OSX 10.4)
<manno> (intendevo virtualbox)
<emanuele805> sera
<emanuele805> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<DoctorD90> manno: io ho vistual box e funge :/
<manno> su 10.4?
<DoctorD90> 10.4 >,>
<manno> 10.4.11
<DoctorD90> no scs
<DoctorD90> 10.6 xD
<manno> appunto
<DoctorD90> ma hai provato a scaricarla e provare?
<manno> sì, mi dice che non funziona su questa versione
<DoctorD90> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Download_Old_Builds
<DoctorD90> comincia a scaricarle una alla volta xD
<DoctorD90> e provale xD
<manno> vito, ma nessuna di questa sopporta tiger 10.4
<DoctorD90> xD
<DoctorD90> le hai già scaicate e provate tutte??? XD
<DoctorD90> mi sembra impossible xd
<manno> no, ho letto la guida
<DoctorD90> ....
<DoctorD90> bhà..
<DoctorD90> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Download_Old_Builds_3_0
<DoctorD90> prova questa ;)
<DoctorD90> Please note that Tiger support was dropped with the 3.1 release
<DoctorD90> cioè, k precedentemenre era supportata ;) ...e la versione prima del 3.1 è la 3.0 ;)
<manno> ora vediamo
<mibofra> ciao , vuoi provare ubuntu su macchina virtuale :D ?
<DoctorD90> si
<manno> sì
<mibofra> c'è XEN e qemu XD .
<mibofra> molto veloce e pratico :D .
<mibofra> poi qemu a tante gui :) .
<manno> sono software tipo virtual disk?
<mibofra> (va pure su un atom) :D .
<mibofra> XEN/quemu
<DoctorD90> mibofra: ma nn è migliore vistual box??
<mibofra> *qemu
<mibofra> DoctorD90: ho usato vb, ma qemu è più potente è versatile :D .
<mibofra> poi con le nuove gui non si smachinia troppo :D .
<manno> problema: posso usarlo creando un virtual disk anche in una partizione?
<mibofra> manno, puoi creare un HD virtuale , si :D .
<mibofra> veramente lo fanno tutte le virtual machine però .
<mibofra> tanto per precisare :D .
<manno> ma quem funziona su un 'vecchio' tiger 10.4 ?
<mibofra> :D .
<mibofra> Si.
<manno> madonna, e come parte?
<mibofra> per provarla puoi sempre usare il live cd
<mibofra> comunque
<mibofra> ci sono i comandi da terminale
<mibofra> o installa
<mibofra> una qualsiasi gui per qemu
<mibofra> così ti viene semplice la configurazione :D .
<manno> come installo "una qualsiasi GUI per qemu"?
<mibofra> c'è qemulator , kqemu, ecc.
<mibofra> basta che cerchi qemu su synaptic o software center
<mibofra> e saltano fuori :D .
<DoctorD90> .....secondo me, per partire, è meglio virtual box XD
<mibofra> ah una cosa, virtual box non è più aggiornato XD .
<manno> sembra un gioco a scatole cinesi. sono su OSX, voglio probare Ubiuntu. devo installare quemu, e poi una GUI per quemu... devo studiare una settimana per farlo!"
<mibofra> ah sei su osx .
<DoctorD90> pre questo suggerivo virtual box xD
<mibofra> vmware .
<mibofra> anche se qemu è multi piattaforma :D .
<DoctorD90> ma ha bosogno di un qualche cosa che "crei" il disco
<manno> voglio provare UBUNTU su MAC osX 10.4 Tiger. Volevo provarlo prima di formattare tutto. ma a questo punto mi passa la voglia di provarlo...
<mibofra> qemu lo fa :D .
<mibofra> manno, ma perché non la live ?
<manno> perché non mi parte niente da cd
<mibofra> usa l'usb .
<mibofra> e puoi sempre usare una vm senza hd virtuale :D .
<mibofra> la live va lo stesso XD .
<manno> dovre comunque configurare il bios e non sono capace. quando vado nel temrinale  propvo a cambiare qualcos ami chiede una password root che non conosco e non mi lascia nemmmeno scrivere da tastiera
<manno> "vm senza hd virtuale"... ??
<mibofra> Virtualbox , qemu ecc
<mibofra> vanno anche senza hd virtuale
<mibofra> solo che il sistema live non troverà hd
<mibofra> tutto qui, ma per provarlo credo sia sufficiente :D .
<manno> intanto vi comunico che nemmeno virtualbox 3.0.14 riesce a installarsi...
<DoctorD90> buon appetito
<Cristian> ciao ragazzi
<viciio> Salve a tutti, ho appena installato Linux Ubuntu sul pc della mia ragazza. Collegando il cavo ethernet mi dice connessione stabilita, però quando provo ad aprire google con mozilla o con un'altro browser mi dice "impossibile visualizzare la pagina web ecc" cosa dovrei fare? Grazie a tutti.
<mibofra> ciao, sei dietro proxy ?
<viciio> Si
<mibofra> hai impostato bene il proxy ?
<mibofra> o hai provato a rimuoverlo ?
<viciio> Praticamente ho anche un'altro pc con installato Windowds, e collegando il cavo lì prende tutto perfettamente
<mibofra> prova ad andare senza proxy .
<viciio> Ho già provato, però nulla
<mibofra> sistema bene i dns :D .
<mibofra> vado a mangiare , a dopo :D .
<viciio> Grazie, a dopo ;)
<jessicaroma> ciao a tutti
<jessicaroma> qualcuno puo aiutarmi????
<jessicaroma> per favore!!!
<jessicaroma> per favoreeee!!!!!!!!!!! non riesco ad usare la webcam!
<supernuub> jessicaroma: spara il tuo problema
<supernuub> io non so molto ma penso che appena tornano dalla cena qualcuno ti aiuta
<supernuub> counque ci provo
<jessicaroma> allora... quando provo ad usare la web x una videochiamata adobe flash player mi chiede di consentire l'uso della web...io clicco su "consenti" ma non succede nulla!!!!
<supernuub> mmmm.
<supernuub> jessicaroma: se ti fai un autoscatto funziona?
<jessicaroma> no nn so nemmeno dove trovarla...
<supernuub> mmm
<supernuub> ok un po di domande di servizio
<jessicaroma> c'e... nn so dov sn le impostazioni della web
<supernuub> jessicaroma: che versione di ubuntu hai? ubuntu, kubuntu,?
<jessicaroma> ubuntu
<jessicaroma> penso sia 11.0
<supernuub> versione? l'ultima
<jessicaroma> avevo fatto installare la 10. un anno fa ma con i vari aggiornamenti e cambiato tutto...anke la schermata home!
<supernuub> jessicaroma: secondo me bisogna vedere se la webcam funziona, proviamo a fare un autoscatto o qualcosa del genere per vedere se la webcam e' installata correttamente
<supernuub> ok?
<jessicaroma> e come faccio???
<supernuub> sai aprire il terminale?
<jessicaroma> e cm faccio?
<jessicaroma> ehm....no!
<jessicaroma> spiegami
<jessicaroma> e io ci provo!
<supernuub> in alto a sinistra ce il pulsante che apre tutti i programmi giusto?
<supernuub> il fatidico pulsante "start" :D
<jessicaroma> quello che mi dice "impostaz di sistema"?? e altre cose??
<supernuub> fammi pensare
<jessicaroma> si si e quello...lo uso per spegnere il pc...!
<supernuub> jessicaroma: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-SCQze0-rF1s/Tb_1K9WoBXI/AAAAAAAABQQ/4FtvDfC9Ofs/s1600/ubuntu-unity.png
<supernuub> hai una cosa cosi verio?
<jessicaroma> cosi come?
<jessicaroma> com?
<supernuub> lo schermo quando accendi il pc
<jessicaroma> dai dimmi dallo "start!"
<jessicaroma> che devo trovare?
<supernuub> ok dovvrsti scrivere con la tastiera terminal
<jessicaroma> dimmi qualche parola chiave
<supernuub> ti esce l'icona e la clikki
<jessicaroma> la tastiera che??
<supernuub> allora ricapitolando
<supernuub> clikka su "start"
<jessicaroma> allora a me il pannello dello start mi dc...
<supernuub> poi scrivi terminal
<supernuub> dimmi cosa ti dice
<jessicaroma> impostazioni sistema, monitor,applicazioni d'avvio,agg software... stampanti...webcam...bloccaschermo
<jessicaroma> termina sessione arresta riavvia sospendi iberna
<supernuub> e se prendi la tastiera e scrivi direttamente terminal cosa esce^?
<jessicaroma> dove lo scrivo sulla tastiera???
<Steeler> jessicaroma, premi CTRL+ALT+T
<jessicaroma> e poi??
<jessicaroma> oddio!
<jessicaroma> ho scritto webcam sulla schermata nera...
<jessicaroma> e ha dtt che nn e installata...mi ha detto di scrive qualcosa...l'ho ricopiato e ha iniziato a fare scritte interminabili!!!
<jessicaroma> Configurazione di ssh-import-id (2.10-0ubuntu1)... Configurazione di xawtv-plugins (3.102-3)... Configurazione di webcam (3.102-3)... Elaborazione dei trigger per libc-bin... ldconfig deferred processing now taking place jessica@jessica-netbook:~$  jessica@jessica-netbook:~$
<jessicaroma> tutta questa robba cos'e???
<jessicaroma> steeler!
<Flexo-B> Salve, vorrei cambiare un'icona nel launcher di Unity, ma nella cartella User/share/icon... e così via non trovo l'icona incriminata. Posso solo trovare le icone che mi vanno già bene, in tutte le dimensioni. Come faccio a cambiarla? Posso mandarvi uno screenshot se mi dite come fare per farvelo avere...
<Holden> jessicaroma, che comando hai lanciato esattamente?
<manno> ciao. avrei bisogno di una mano per l'installazione di Ubuntu su un MAC PowerBook G4, Power PC. Ho letto il forum dedicato all'argomento, ma io non riesco a farlo funzioanre nella versione live. Il problema, il primo, è che non riesco a leggere, al riavvio, il CD ROM: o meglio, con qualsiasi combinazione di tasti io tenti, riesco al massimo a visualizzare l'icona dell'HD, a sentir girare il cd, ma non a vedere comandio, menu o opzioni che mi consentano di
<manno> scegliere il cd rom come origine di qualsiasi installazione.
<Flexo-B> qualche idea per cambiare un'icona nel launcher?
<InFiNiTo> buonasera a tutti
<InFiNiTo> ho un problema con linux
<InFiNiTo> qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<AlexZion> InFiNiTo: esponi il problema e se qualcuno sa ti aiuterà ...
<InFiNiTo> nella console dopo aver messo il SU
<InFiNiTo> non mi fà inserire pw
<InFiNiTo> funziona solo invio
<AlexZion> sei su ubuntu o kubuntu o xubuntu ecc. !?! InFiNiTo
<InFiNiTo> xubuntu
<AlexZion> ok , non è abilitato di default la possibilità di usare ul su per azioni da super User ..., devi invece usare "sudo" seguito poi dal comando
<mibofra> Infinito: usa sudo comando_che _ti_serve o sudo bash
<mibofra> sudo bash per accedere alla shell di root .
<AlexZion> ad esempio "sudo apt-get update" aggiorna  la lista dei pacchetti ...
<InFiNiTo> D: oook reinstallo Winzoz
<mibofra> no no :D , alla fine sarà un operazione abitudinaria :D .
<InFiNiTo> stesso problema
<InFiNiTo> mi dice pass e non me la fà inserire
<AlexZion> si infatti , al'inizio sembra uan cosa assurda , ma ha il suo perchè e ci si abitua ....
<InFiNiTo> come la rimuovo la pw?
<AlexZion> te la fa inserire anceh se non la vedi digitare ....
<InFiNiTo> no
<AlexZion> tu scrivila e dai invio e vedrai che la prende ...
<InFiNiTo> mi dà accesso fallito
<mibofra> metti la tua password ? vero ?
<mibofra> chissà nella vita :D .
<AlexZion> e sopratutto il tuo utente ha i permessi per eseguire operazioni da admin vero ?
<InFiNiTo> infinito@infinito-ThinkPad-X100e:~$ su Password:  su: Autenticazione non riuscita infinito@infinito-ThinkPad-X100e:~$
<InFiNiTo> si
<InFiNiTo> metto la mia pw
<mibofra> devi dare
<mibofra> sudo bash
<mibofra> XD
<mibofra> no su
<supernuub> jessicaroma: ci sei ancora?
<mibofra> Holden: tramite compilazione mixxx supporta ogg/opus :D .
<mibofra> mi metto a compilare :) .
<InFiNiTo> ok fatto
<InFiNiTo> ora mi ha dato i permessi di root
<mibofra> ops sbagliato chan , scusate :D .
<InFiNiTo> xò non so cosa fare ora D:
<InFiNiTo> aiutooooo ne sto uscendo pazzo D:
<Steeler> !paste
<Steeler> !past
<mibofra> allora , a che ti serviva su (il super utente ) :D ?
<InFiNiTo> che sarebbe
<mibofra> Steeler: il bot è ko :D .
<Steeler> mibofra, l'ho notato :)
<Guest28269> ciao qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<mibofra> se esponi il problema si XD .
<InFiNiTo> raga come vado su xnxx?
<InFiNiTo> hahahaha
<InFiNiTo> scherzo
<InFiNiTo> :D
<Guest28269> ho problemi col touchpad che non funziona con ubuntu 12.04
<InFiNiTo> cmq se qualcuno mi può aiutare ad iniziare lo bacioooo xD
<supernuub> io me ne vado allora
<InFiNiTo> hahaha
<mibofra> Guest28269: vedi se hai disattivato il touchpad con la combinazione di tasti :D .
<mibofra> InFiNiTo: a che ti servivano i permessi di super utente ?
<mibofra> installare software :D ?
<Guest28269> mibofra: si attiva e si disattiva regolarmente però non funziona anche quando dovrebbe essere attivo
<mibofra> prova a fare un logout /login :D .
<InFiNiTo> o.0
<InFiNiTo> oook
<InFiNiTo> provo
<InFiNiTo> xD
<Guest28269> fatto parecchie volte ma nulla
<FloodBotIt1> InFiNiTo: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<InFiNiTo> che è?
<InFiNiTo> cioè a che serve*
<supernuub> notte
<nannes> Chi vuole aiutoooooooo^?  Io ci sono
<mibofra> nessuno :-P .
<alessandr1> buona sera a tutti
<alessandr1> io ho un problema con i driver grafici della mia scheda video
<alessandr1> è una geforce 9500gt
<alessandr1> nvidia logicamente
<mibofra> hai installato i closed ?
<alessandr1> ciao mibofra  c'eravamo già sentiti
<mibofra> penso di si :D .
<alessandr1> allora io ho provato ad aprire la sceda driver aggiuntivi
<mibofra> e ?
<alessandr1> scheda sorry
<alessandr1> ho selezionato il primo driver ed ho riavviato
<alessandr1> però quando guardo i video su youtube tutto ok
<mibofra> prova il secondo :D .
<mibofra> il terzo e così via :D .
<alessandr1> guardo un filmato con vlc e vedo tutto nero
<mibofra> vedi quale sia il migliore :D .
<mibofra> mi fai una schermata del gestore driver aggiuntivi :D ?
<alessandr1> si ora te la faccio un secondo
<alessandr1> dove te la posto?
<mibofra> !image
<mibofra> vero XD , il bot è in vacanza :D .
<mibofra> su un sito di hosting immagini :D .
<Davide_G> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<Davide_G> http://tinypic.com/
<mibofra> grazie :D .
<alessandr1> mibofra, http://imagebin.org/228884
<Davide_G> alessandr1: saranno i codec...
<Davide_G> senti solo l'audio?
<mibofra> disattiva il primo driver e attiva il terzo
<mibofra> riavvia :D .
<alessandr1> prima di andare sul primo ero sul terzo
<mibofra> hai provato l'ultimo ?
<alessandr1> Davide_G, percaso ci sei ancora?
<alessandr1> ho smpre quel problema co i driver della scheda video
<Davide_G> dimmi
<alessandr1> allora ho cambiato i driver
<alessandr1> e ora vlc funziona
<Davide_G> ma il prob qual'e?
<alessandr1> però come gli dicevo a mibofra
<alessandr1> ora i video di youtube si vedono in blu
<alessandr1> oltre che mi si sovrappongono le schede con google chrome
<alessandr1> come posso risolvere il problema?
<Davide_G> i video blu e un bug di flash
<Davide_G> se nn ric male dovresti risolverlo cliccando sul video con il tasto destro e rimuovere accelerazione 3d
<alessandr1> ok ora son ritornati i colori
<ParanoidAndroid> notte a tutti
<Davide_G> alessandr1: quindi ora funziona tutto
<alessandr1> in teoria si
<Davide_G> bene :)
<alessandr1> si ho tolto l'accelerazione grafica
<Guest36276> ciao, al terzo tentativo di registrare Ubuntu in VirtualMachine su MacBookPro e alla terza volta che l'installazione va in crash per un errore forse posso anche mollare...
<jester-> Guest36276: cosa usi per virtualizzare
<Guest36276> ciao. uso Virtual Box.
<jester-> Guest36276: e fai usare direttamente la iso?
<jester-> Guest36276: e hai controllato md5sum della iso se è giusto?
<Guest36276> ho masterizzato la iso su cd
<Guest36276> non l'ho controllato.
<jester-> Guest36276: lavoro inutile, di a vbox di usare la iso
<jester-> in configurazione cdrom
<Guest36276> cioè?
<jester-> Guest36276: cioè crei la macchina e configrazione cdrom setti il cd come iso
<Guest36276> quello che ho fatto
<Guest36276> va in crash dopo aver inserito user name e scelto una password. a un terzo circa delal copia dei files. e non riesce nemmeno a raccogliere i dati per segnalare l'errore, mi tocca forzare a mano la chiusuta
<jester-> Guest36276: sa di iso con errori e se hai usato il cd non puoi avere fatto usare direttamente la iso
<Guest36276> ok, proverò a scaricarla e a usare direttamente la iso, anche se non so come fare a segnalargliela sul desktop
<jester-> Guest36276: vai in configurazione, cdrom
<jester-> e vedi che c'è l'opszione con tanto di cerca
<Guest36276> proverò, ma sono abba sfiduciato. è tutto il pomeriggio che tento idi installare ubuntu, prima su un Pwer Boog G4 Power PC, facendomi aiutare qui, poi con Virtual Box, e non ne funziona nemmeno uno. Mi ha alquanto infastidito.
<jester-> Guest36276: comincia col controllare md5sum
<jester-> !md5sum | Guest36276
<jester-> Guest36276: usa il terminale del ma c
<Guest36276> con quale comando?
<jester-> Guest36276: leggi la guida wiki
<jester-> azz il bot non c'è
<Guest36276> ok, leggerò la guida. intanto scarico una nuova immagine ISO, l'altra l'avevo masterizzata e cancellata
<jester-> Guest36276: controlla quella che hai
<jester-> cd Desktop
<jester-> md5sum sticass.iso
<Guest36276> sì, ma è su cd
<jester-> poi nella guida ci sono i codici
<Guest36276> non è più sul desktop, l'ho cancellata
<Guest36276> devo riscaricarla
<jester-> Guest36276: e la iso dove ce l'ahi
<Guest36276> non ce l'ho più
<jester-> l'hai segata?
<Guest36276> l'ho masterizzata e poi cancellata
<Guest36276> +
<Guest36276> ne ho scaricate 10 oggi
<Guest36276> e per la versione da "provare" su Power Pc cosa mi dici?
<jester-> stesso metodo
<jester-> ti fai la live
<Guest36276> non ho ancora capito se la live si può fare con tutte le versioni o no
<Guest36276> non essendo riuscito a farlo su nessuna per il momento
<jester-> Guest36276: è intel il mac?
<Guest36276> è un vecchio G4 PowerPc
<jester-> Guest36276: ci credo che la va no
<jester-> vbox penso vada solo su intel
<Guest36276> infatti in questo caso non potrei farlo da vbox.
<Guest36276> pensavo di farla partire da cd e provarla, ma mi risulta impossibile far partire il cd
<Guest36276> non volevo disinstallare tutto prima di averlo provato
<jester-> controlla se sul sito c'è versione power
<jester-> Guest36276: hai il cd versione power?
<jester-> quello ti serve per provare
<jester-> lo lanci e provi la live
<Guest36276> non si capisce. su un sito ho letto che l'ultima versione rilasciata era la 7.qualcosa. ho scaricato quella ma niente. su un altro che andava bene la 10,4, ma niente.
<Guest36276> ho più di un cd ormai da provare, ma quando avvio il sistema non riesce a farlo aprtire.
<Guest36276> lo fa girare, poi come unica opzione mi dà l'hd, e se vado avanti riavvia osx
<jester-> Guest36276: devi prendere la versione powerpc
<Guest36276> questa: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/ ?
<Guest36276> qui dice che l'ultima supportata è la 7.04: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org//ImmaginiPowerPc
<jester-> Guest36276: quello passa il convento
<Guest36276> questo proverò
<Guest36276> adesso ho sul desktop - l'altro Mac - l'immagine ISO dell'ultima versione, che dovrei aprire in VirtualBOx
<jester-> Guest36276: apri le preferenze di vbox
<jester-> vai in cdrom
<Guest36276> nelle preferenze non c'è
<jester-> Guest36276: si che c'è
<jester-> Guest36276: apri la macchina virtuale e vai in preferenze
<Guest36276> intendi nell'ordine di avvio?
<jester-> Guest36276: lancia vbox
<Guest36276> fatto
<jester-> laprima gui
<Guest36276> aperto una nuova immagine, chiamata UBUNTU
<jester-> ce la macchina virtuale creata?
<Guest36276> sì
<jester-> evidenziala cliccando una volta e in alto ci sono le preferenze
<Guest36276> fatto
<jester-> nelle preferenze c'è cdrom o simile
<jester-> oltre a vieso ram e palle varie
<Guest36276> in sistema c'è l'ordine di avvio da scegliere, e lì posso scegliere cdrom e metterlo al primo posto. non c'è altro
<jester-> Guest36276: guarda bene che puoi settare cdrom come iso
<jester-> Guest36276: clicca sul box cdrom
<Guest36276> non c'è il box cd rom
<jester-> Guest36276: c'èère forza
<Guest36276> i pannelli sono: Generale, Sistema, Schermo, Archiviiazione, Audio, Rete, Porte, Cartelle Condivise.
<Guest36276> in Sistema c'è: "Ordine di avvio", il quale contiene tra le opzioni il cd rom, che posso solo spuntare e spostare al primo posto. Fine
<jester-> Guest36276: sfoglia li dentro che da qualche parte c'è
<jester-> Guest36276: lo hai preso dal sito vbox?
<Guest36276> certo che sì
<Guest36276> l'ultima versione
<Guest36276> cedo, non c'è.
<jester-> c'è c'è, c'è sempre stato
<Guest36276> può essere qualcosa tipo "IDE master secondario"?
<jester-> cè iso
<Guest36276> no
<jester-> usa come iso o simile
<Guest36276> m che vuol dire?
<Guest36276> se non c'è che cosa devo farci?
<Guest36276> ho sfogliato tutti pannelli e le opzioni. non c'è da nessuna parte ISO
<jester-> i dovrebbe essere abilita cdrom
<jester-> e li dentro puoi settare
<Guest36276> dovrebbe ma non è. mi spiace. grazie per la disponibilità. riproverò domani. è molto tardi e non ne posso più.
<Guest36276> GRAZIE
<rOBYN> sALVE
<rOBYN> Scusate
<rOBYN> ho il pc che scalda tantissimo con ubuntu 12.04. Qualche soluzione?
<rOBYN> capito...Notte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-19
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> ola
<mlazzari2> glpiana ciao (ping)
<glpiana> ola mlazzari2
<mlazzari2> glpiana,  riesci a venire in doc ;)
<glpiana> yes
<accendino> salve
<saretto_> Salve a tutti avrei un problema con ubuntu.. Qualcuno è disposto ad aiutarmi???
<glpiana> saretto_, esponi il problema e chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<saretto_> ok..
<saretto_> praticamente non mi fa fare più gli aggiornamenti.. sulla barra in alto mi compare un divieto e dice "si è verificato un errore.Per ulteriori informazioni sull'errore avviare il gestore pacchetti tramite il menù richiamabile con un click del tasto destro del mouse
<glpiana> saretto_, oki, apri un terminale
<glpiana> saretto_, scrivici dentro: sudo apt-get update
<saretto_> ok mi dice impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice. Saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi..
<saretto_> che devo fare adesso??
<glpiana> saretto_, copia tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | saretto_
<ubot-it> saretto_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> saretto_, stai incontrando problemi?
<saretto_> sto scrivendo il problema intero.. su pastebin
<luke__> buonasera....inserisco la chiavetta usb e non la monta allora provo a formattare e mi dice Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdb: No medium found
<glpiana> saretto_, non è il problema che devi scrivere su pastebin
<glpiana> saretto_, è quello che ti è uscito col comando di prima che devi copiarci
<saretto_> ok
<glpiana> luke__, togli la chiave, reinseriscila e scrivi in un terminale: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste  | luke__
<ubot-it> luke__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luke__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1214737/
<glpiana> luke__, ha altre porte usb in cui inserirla?
<luke__> si ...
<luke__> altre 2
<glpiana> luke__, prova un'latra porta e dai di nuovo dmesg | tail
<glpiana> *un'altra
<luke__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1214743/
<glpiana> luke__, ora scrivi lsusb    e metti su pastebin quel che esce
<saretto_> glpiana ma devo registrarmi per postare con pastebin??
<glpiana> saretto_, no
<saretto_> perchè non compare allora sulla discussione???
<TaLaDo> -.-
<glpiana> saretto_, qui intendi? devi copiarlo tu l'indirizzo all apagina
<saretto_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1214738/
<saretto_> scusate la mia ignoranza.. :)
<luke__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1214744/
<glpiana> saretto_, l problema è quel repository che hai aggiunto non esiste per precise
<glpiana> saretto_, quindi lo leviamo, ok?
<saretto_> ok
<glpiana> luke__, ora sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> saretto_, scrivi: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<saretto_> fatto
<saretto_> ora?
<glpiana> saretto_, su pastebin il risultato
<saretto_> ok
<luke__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1214747/
<saretto_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1214748/
<glpiana> luke__, non la vede. apri gparted
<glpiana> saretto_, scrivi: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubun-tor-ppa-precise*
<saretto_> non è successo niente... mi ha chiesto la password e basta..
<glpiana> saretto_, ora dai sudo apt-get update
<luke__> non ce l'ho gparted.....
<glpiana> luke__, stai usando unity?
<luke__> no
<glpiana> luke__, cosa usi?
<luke__> 10.04 netbook edition
<luke__> ubuntu
<saretto_> Il divieto è andato.. penso che abbiamo risolto..
<saretto_> ti ringrazio.. :)
<glpiana> luke__, oki, allora installa gparted, anche se credo non vedrà comunque la chiavetta
<glpiana> saretto_, :)
<luke__> ma che problema è?
<luke__> no perchè se è rotta....allora pace...
<luke__> mi sa che è fulminata...
<glpiana> luke__, potrebbe essere rotta... poi magari è solo partita la tabella delle partizioni e la si recupera
<luke__> ok sto installando gparted
<glpiana> luke__, poi lo apri e guardi se riesci a selezionare il disco sdb
<nicotano> salve
<luke__> non ho l'icona.......
<glpiana> luke__, fa nulla, avvia da terminale con gparted e se non va per questioni di permessi con gksu gparted
<luke__> sono imbranato....l'ho installato....editor di partizioni per gnome
<luke__> aperto
<glpiana> luke__, io non mi ricordo più neanche che faccia abbia gparted su 10.04, per cui se non trovi dove selezionare il disco, fammi una schermata del programma
<glpiana> !image | luke__
<ubot-it> luke__: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<luke__> ho il disco sda
<glpiana> ecco, quello non toccarlo
<luke__> come si fa a pastare l'immagine?
<glpiana> !image | luke__
<ubot-it> luke__: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> torno tra 10 minuti
<luke__> scusate sono ignorante....come la prendo la schermata di gparted da copiare?
<luke__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1214767/
<luke__> non so come darvi l'immagine di gparted
<luke__> cmq non riconosce la chiavetta....
<luke__> c'è non allocato....sda1....sda2.....
<accendino> sto avendo problemi con ubuntu 12.04 lts ogni tanto mi esce una schermata di errore, quando faccio gli aggiornamenti mi dice che non tutti gli aggiornamenti possono essere installati e mi propone uno parziale come faccio per sistemarlo?
<luke__> come faccio a Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale
<OverMe> luke__, con il tasto stamp
<nicotano> accendino, fai avanzamento parziale, avrai inserito qualche repository o ppa che non può essere aggiornato, oppure commenta nel file etc/sources.list il repository scrausi
<luke__> grazieeee
<OverMe> accendino, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get distr-upgrade
<OverMe> accendino, metti nel paste prima di rispondere si o no
<OverMe> !paste | accendino
<ubot-it> accendino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<accendino> non mi fa installare i pacchetti jdk java
<luke__> http://imagebin.org/228967
<luke__> scusate il ritardo ma sono ritardato io
<luke__> fatto
<glpiana> luke__, in alto a destra, clicca dove c'è scritto /dev/sda (232.88 Gib)
<glpiana> luke__, se ti da /dev/sdb bene, se no non se ne fa niente
<accendino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1214791/
<luke__> no retsa sempre sda.....
<mauro_> ciao. ho problemi a cercare di installare ubuntu su un PowerPC: non riesco a farlo partire da cd
<glpiana> luke__, nulla allora. direi che è andata sta chiave
<glpiana> lelamal, puoi provare a vedere se viene vista e letta su un altro pc
<luke__> ok...mi consigli di fare l'avanzamento alla 12.04?
<glpiana> accendino, dist-upgrade non distr
<luke__> la chiavina mi serviva per fare il backup dati
<glpiana> luke__, senza backup non fare nulla. prima ti procuri un backup delle cose che ti servono e poi fai l'avanzamento o una nuova installazione a scelta
<accendino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1214792/
<luke__> ok...ho gia tutto su un hd esterno....era solo per avere due copie...
<luke__> cmq provo l'avanzamento....speriamo bene...
<glpiana> accendino, conferma pure
<glpiana> luke__, oki
<nicotano> mauro_, verifica md5sum sul file immagine che hai scaricato, masterizza il cd a bassa velocità 4 o 8x e imposta il BIOS per boot da CD
<luke__> grazie cmq....
<luke__> alla prox
<luke__> ciaoooo
<nicotano> mauro_, usa un cd vergine
<mauro_> nicotano: non so come impostare il boot da disco se non tenendo premuto C o alt o con combinazione di tastu / ho usato un cd vergine
<nicotano> mauro_, devi verificare nel BIOS e mettere first boot device CD-DVD
<mauro_> ripeto: non so come accedere al BIOS
<nicotano> per entrare nel BIOS lo dovresti leggere appena accendi il pc ti appare per qualche secondo una dicitura con l'indicazione del tasto da premere potrebbe essere canc o esc o F8
<nicotano> dipende dal BIOS
<glpiana> ciao luke__
<mauro_> non parliamo la stessa lingua. parliamo di pac Power PC. non compare nulal di tutto ciò
<mauro_> MAC
<nicotano> cerca in rete entrare nel BIOS MAC oppure vedi che scjeda madre ha e cerchi col nome della scheda
<mauro_> sono entrato nel firmware mac. ora ho la rigsa di comando. che fare?
<nicotano> devi trovare le impostazioni di boot e impostare la sequenza 1 CD-DVD
<accendino> fatto
<glpiana> accendino, dovresti essere a posto
<accendino> grazie assai come sempre glpiana
<glpiana> :)
<mauro_> vedo il contenuto del cd, ma non so quale file è quello che fa partire l'installazione
<mauro_> start.exe ? (ma non funziona) / install ? /
<nicotano> mauro_, come hai masterizzato questo CD, devi fare masterizza immagine non devi fare dati
<glpiana> mauro_, hai letto questo wiki? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/PowerPCFAQ
<mauro_> ho letto tutto. ho masterizzato l'immagine disco.
<nicotano> mauro_, vedi lasciare il disco nel lettore e avviare il pc, se hai predisspoto il boot da cd deve avviarsi
<nicotano> devi**
<glpiana> mauro_, questa? http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/precise/main/installer-powerpc/current/images/powerpc/netboot/mini.iso
<mauro_> che cos'è?
<nicotano> glpiana, quello è il link al file iso
<glpiana> mauro_, dici di aver letto la guida che ti ho indicato. quella è l'immagine da usare per powerpc
<mauro_> ma l'immagine iso ce l'ho già
<glpiana> mauro_, che immagine iso hai?
<mauro_> ho letto 10 forum, e scaricato e provato già 3 immaginio almeno da ieri. adesso sto provando la versione 7.04, cvhe era l'ultima supportata per PowerPc
<glpiana> oki, non ci comprendiamo. se ti va, rileggi il link che ti ho indicato e le guide ad esse correlate
<glpiana> Ubuntu è ancora disponibile per PowerPC?
<glpiana> Sì, i link per i download sono disponibili alla pagina ImmaginiPowerPc
<glpiana> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<glpiana> Per ottenere le iso di Ubuntu 11.10 e 11.04 fare riferimento al paragrafo Ubuntu Netboot. Per ottenere le iso di Xubuntu 12.04 fare riferimento al paragrafo Ubuntu Netboot.
<glpiana> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc#Ubuntu_Netboot
<mauro_> non ho capito perché dovrei scaricare netboot
<AngelForget> mauro_, ma a cosa ti serve sto netboot?
<mauro_> appunto
<glpiana> mauro_, ma perchè non leggi il wiki, che ti chiarisce un po' di cose?
<mauro_> ma l'ho letto, ma non può essere che per aiutrmi mi si dica "scarica questo e scarica quello senza un motivo". perché netboot se fino 5 min fa mi si diceva di prendere un'altra immagine -.iso? allora, la FAQ dice che l'ultima versione supportata è la 6.04. NOn dice di scaricare Netboot, né spiega perché lo dovrei fare.
<mauro_> intendevo 6.10
<glpiana> mauro_, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc#Ubuntu_Netboot
<AngelForget> glpiana, mi sai dire se cè un programma ti flashpoint o flashfire  per linux  xubuntu x velocizzare gli ssd solidi ?
<glpiana> AngelForget, non so
<glpiana> mauro_, se poi vuoi installare una versione di 6 anni fa fai pure quel che vuoi
<mauro_> io installo quel che funziona. alla opagina indicata, che avevo aperto, c'è scritto solo "Scaricare il cd a seconda dell'architettura del processore (32 o 64 bit) che si ha a disposizione e seguire le istruzioni presenti nella guida CdMinimale per l'installazione: " Ma non dice che per PowerPC bisogna scaricare Netboot. Nè spiega quale sia la differenza tra Netboot e tutte le versioni precedenti. E' più leggero? è solo una installazione diversa? dov'è
<mauro_> scritto? voglio leggerlo, sono qui apposta.
<glpiana> mauro_, lo dice all'inizio della pagina a dire la verità: Per ottenere le iso di Ubuntu 11.10 e 11.04 fare riferimento al paragrafo Ubuntu Netboot. e Per ottenere le iso di Xubuntu 12.04 fare riferimento al paragrafo Ubuntu Netboot.
<glpiana> stacco, ciao
<mauro_> ciao grazie
<InABetterWorld> qualcuno sa riparare un hdd dallo stato busy ?? praticamente da questo errore di fabbrica ?? http://www.netforyou.it/hardware/riparazione-hard-disk-maxtor-stm3500320as se non lo sapete dite almeno di no datemi almeno un segno di vita (cosa che il mio hdd non fa dal bios ops)
<AngelForget> Scusate ma come faccio ad abilitare la funzione TRIM su il mio ssd solido con xubuntu 12.04 ?
<pitzalone> ciao a tutti. mi sapete dire se questo schermo touch screen della Dell ha problemi con Ubunut? Dell ST2220T.
<frapez> salve a tutti
<frapez> AVREi bisogno di skype per windows, ma ho ubuntu e non mi permette di scaricarlo, c'è qualcuno che me lo può passare per cortesia?
<jester-> frapez: ??
<frapez> ciao
<frapez> spero di essere stato choaro, ma dalla tua risposta mo sa di no
<frapez> :)
<jester-> come non te lo fa scaricare
<frapez> no... mi da sempre la versione per linux
<jester-> frapez: se è i lsolito installer che scarica e installa mi pare normale la cosa. fallo direttamente da winzoz
<frapez> non ho windows7è questo il prob
<frapez> e proprio per questo lo chiedo a qualcuno
<frapez> se mi può dare il .exe :)
<jester-> frapez: e che te ne fai della versione winzoz se winzoz non ce l'hai
<frapez> è una cosa lunga
<frapez> lo devo  far installare a mio figlio che è lontano e non riesce a scaricarlo.... dovrei parlare con lui
<frapez> lui ha win
<frapez> ha creato account e tutto
<frapez> ma non ha l'exe
<jester-> se ti serve skype significa che il pc win è connesso a internet quindi tanto vale farlo da li
<frapez> non riesce a scaricarlo (non è capace)
<frapez> è un bambino
<jester-> frapez: di solito carichi il file che poi si connette a internet scrica e installa
<frapez> gli ho creato account e tutto il resto
<jester-> frapez: fa scarica skype, accedi, mette user e pass account che gli hai creato
<jester-> scarica ora
<Longbow> Ciao a tutti...
<fbbdev> Salve. Avrei bisogno di ottenere una lista dei pacchetti installati su una macchina che possa essere utilizzata per reinstallarli automaticamente in seguito. Come si fa? Posso lavorare solo da command-line.
<asus_> io ho windows7
<jester-> frapez: se hai pazienza faccio il boot della virtuale
<jester-> Longbow: man dpkg
<asus_> il  + vicino e' jester- ma lui e' un perditempo
<fbbdev> ho provato dpkg --list, ma non so come usare quella lista per reinstallarli automaticamente
<Longbow> frapez, prova a scaricarlo da qua: http://download.html.it/software/vedi/8989/skype/
<jester-> fbbdev: dpkg --get-selections sticazss.txt
<fbbdev> fbbdev: grazie
<jester-> fbbdev: dpkg --set -selections sticazss.txt  reinstalla
<fbbdev> jester-: grazie
<fbbdev> jester-: grazie mille
<iannus> buonasera
<asus_> ps. jester non e' un perditempo!
<iannus> ho un problema con i permessi di scrittura su un hdd esterno, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<jester-> frapez: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/501061/SkypeSetup.rar
<prova21> porcaokjvnfcediocfbhiuyedsw
<prova21> mforekjnfirekjnbcesbwhikvc rfemjd
<prova21> Perchè diavolo
<prova21> ops
<mapreri> ciao gente
<fbbdev> Salve, sto cercando di copiare tutti i dati da un disco rigido a un altro usando il comando "cp -R -p -v da_qui a_qui", ma dopo un po' che copia fa kernel panic. E' normale?
<jester-> fbbdev: consiglierei di usare grsync
<micheg_> si ma comunque un kernel panic normale non è
<micheg_> c'è qualche hardware rotto?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> o hd ciucco o ram a bottane
<micheg_> è quello che pensavo pure io
<fbbdev> a un certo punto mentre lo usavo (ma non mentre copiavo) mi ha detto DRAM error on northern bridge, ma poi andava tutto bene
<fbbdev> finora la macchina non aveva dato problemi...
<fbbdev> può avere a che fare con la batteria tampone scarica?
<micheg_> ma direi proprio di no.
<micheg_> scarica un systemrescuecd live
<micheg_> e fai un memory86 test
<fbbdev> posso farlo direttamente da grub all'avvio?
<jester-> fbbdev: problema di scheda matre
<jester-> o ri ram
<micheg_> togli le ram puliscile e rimettile e fai il mem86 test
<fbbdev> ma grsync è grafico? perché io sto su ubuntu server
<jester-> se hai 2 banchi togline uno alteranativamente
<jester-> fbbdev: grafico yè
<jester-> ma usa rsync
<fbbdev> ok
<micheg_> si ma quell'errore li è indipendente dal software
<fbbdev> ora provo memtest grazie a tutti
<mapreri> spero che sappia che probabilmente gli porterà via qualche ora...
<micheg_> allora speriamo abbia un altra macchina per andare su youporn nel frattempo
<accendino> xD
<mapreri> micheg_: :D
<Red-XIII> ciao ragazzi...
<Red-XIII> ho questo strano errore... adb: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mapreri> Red-XIII: precise?
<Red-XIII> si
<jester-> Red-XIII: ti manca la lib
<jester-> Red-XIII: app non da repo?
<mapreri> umh...
<micheg_> è il debugger di android
<micheg_> non c'è nei repo
<Red-XIII> uhm
<micheg_> sudo apt-get install libncurses5
<mapreri> micheg_: non c'è quel file
<Red-XIII> no... h scaricato, decompresso ed installato come suggerito tramite "android update sdk --no-ui
<Red-XIII> petta che provo
<micheg_> su che ubuntu sei?
<Red-XIII> precise...
<micheg_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libncurses5
<Red-XIII> libncurses5 è già alla versione più recente.
<micheg_> sei a 64bit?
<Red-XIII> ah... ovviamente sono sulla 64 bit...
<Red-XIII> si
<Red-XIII> -.-°
<micheg_> ah male dillo
<micheg_> cazzarola
<micheg_> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<micheg_> sudo apt-get install libncurses5:i386
<Red-XIII> :)
<micheg_> android sdk è sempre a 32bit
<Red-XIII> ma andava tempo fa...
<Red-XIII> ho dovuto reinstallare tutto per flashare il fastboot dello xoom 2 e sbrandizzarlo
<micheg_> andava a 32bit l'sdk di android se non l'hanno cambiato ieri linka le librerie a 32bit
<Red-XIII> e ... usando parted magic ho visto che c'era un pochino di macello con le partizioni... l'ho sistemate ex novo e reinstallato tutto gli os da capo
<Red-XIII> ok spetta
<micheg_> sono più chiacchere da ubuntu-chat
<Red-XIII> installo i due pack che mi hai detto...?
<Red-XIII> o solo ia32-libs?
<Red-XIII> scusami
<micheg_> tutti e 2
<micheg_> qua si tratta solo roba nei repository
<Red-XIII> ok vado, installo e testo
<micheg_> vai, e non peccare più
<Red-XIII> cosa non mi sta scaricando!!! 54mb?! avendo apt-get risolto tutte le dip!? normale?
<micheg_> se non hai le libs32 mi pare pure poco
<micheg_> tu sulla tua macchina hai le dipendenze soddisfatte per software compilato a 64bit
<Red-XIII> ok
<micheg_> tu vuoi eseguire software a 32bit, le stesse identiche dipendenze ma a 32 bit necessitano di essere scaricate
<Red-XIII> :) micheg_ troppo gentile!
<Red-XIII> dovrò riavviare che tu sappia... o appena ha finito sono ok?
<micheg_> a meno di non avere 8 e passa giga di ram, secondo me i 64bit sono ancora leggerissimamente acerbi e preferisco utilizzare un kernel pae su 4 e 6 giga ma de gustibus!
<Red-XIII> uhm... scarico anche ubuntu a 32 bit... volendolo installare e non formattare la /home ... se puede o meglio dare una pulitina?
<Red-XIII> ovviamente /home che si trova su una partizione a parte...
<mapreri> micheg_: why?
<Red-XIII> micheg_, ... grandioso!
<micheg_> maprei why cosa?
<mapreri> micheg_: perchè ritieni il build a 64 immaturo. se vuoi rispondi in chat
<asus_> i cazzari sono nell'altra chat?
<Robb_> Ciao a tutti, scusate ho installato su un portatile asus Ubuntu ma all'avvio Grub non mi fa scegliere il sitema opertivo, cioè si avvia direttaemte windos 7. Chi mi sa aiutare? Grtazei
<Robb_> non c'è nessuno
<luk_> salve ragazzi, cosa potrei fare se la penna usb non viene riconosciuta?
<mibofra> prova a formattarla .
<luk_> non la vede
<luk_> gli aveevo messo sopra opensuse con dd
<luk_> e ora non la riconosce proprio
<mibofra> ciao mapreri :D .
<mibofra> pure qui :) .
<mapreri> ciao mibofra :)
<mapreri> mibofra: certo, ci sono sempre qui!
<elmo_> salve a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-20
<glpiana> ola
<pikanso> hi
<stefano71> ciao
<pindol> ciao a tutti ho un piccolo problema con ubuntu 12/04 ,quando vado con il mouse sul simbolo connessioni mi si apre il menu a tendina con tutte le connessioni disponibili ma alle voci che hanno un sotto menu (es.altre reti,connessioni VPN)il sottomenu non si apre.Anche selezionando modifica connessioni non si apre niente!Soluzioni?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<magico46> ciao
<magico46> hello
<magico46> qualcuno è disponibile per info su virtualizzazione ubuntu server con VMware?
<glpiana> magico46, tu domanda e chi sa ti risponde, anche se vmware non è nei repo e quindi qui non dovresti aver supporto
<magico46> va benissimo...allora info su come virtualizzare ubuntu server
<magico46> del tipo
<magico46> esiste un virtualizzatore di ubuntu stesso o bisogna utilizzare software di terzi?
<jester-> !vbox | magico46
<ubot-it> magico46: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<jester-> è gratis e va altrettanto bene
<pindol> ciao a tutti ho un piccolo problema con ubuntu 12/04 ,quando vado con il mouse sul simbolo connessioni mi si apre il menu a tendina con tutte le connessioni disponibili ma alle voci che hanno un sotto menu (es.altre reti,connessioni VPN)il sottomenu non si apre.Anche selezionando modifica connessioni non si apre niente!Soluzioni?
<jester-> pindol: unity --reset e subito dopo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<pindol> jester-, ok
<magico46> vi ringrazio....  ;-
<magico46> ;-)
<pindol_> jester-, è andato in tilt dopo il primo comando e ho dovuto riaccendere riprovo?
<jester-> yess dI IL SECONDO
<jester-> dai*
<pindol_> jester-, super!!! funziona grazie molte volte
<jester-> :D
<Marshal> boungiorno
<Marshal> ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu su emachines e727
<Marshal> inserisco il live CD e il schermo e scuro..ho provato a maggiorare la luminosita ma nn va
<jester->  emachines e727 sarebbe?
<Marshal> acer
<jester-> Marshal: che scheda grafica monta
<Marshal> nn so...si vede ma quasi niente..ho riuscito a aviare l'installazione..aspeto e vedo come sara quando si installa 12.04
<jester-> aaah hai riuscito
<marshmallow> ciao a tutti....
<marshmallow> ho un problema col mio simpatco acer qualcuno di superiore mi aiuta? ^^
<glpiana> marshmallow, esponi il problema e chi sa aiutarti lo fa
<marshmallow> beh penso di avere un problema con l'hard disk...ubuntu boota molto lento e si spegne lento uguale
<marshmallow> ho il live usb di partedmagic ho provado a fare un check e repair ma non mi sembre di aver ottenuto risultati
<marshmallow> a volte poi quando accendo mi dice che non ho device bootabili e non parte neanche ubuntu
<marshmallow> ho provato live usb di win7 ma anche quello mi andava lento nell'installazione
<marshmallow> parlo di ore e ore solo per la copia dei file
<marshmallow> senza win nn ho potuto fare chkdsk
<jester-> marshmallow: lascia stare partemagic, usa il cd live di ubuntu e poi con gparted fai uno scandisk delle partizioni
<marshmallow> ora provo..
<marshmallow> ma ance su pmagic c'è gparted ho fatto scan della partiz primaria su cui è installato ubuntu
<marshmallow> non ha trovato errori particolari
<marshmallow> mentre in ubuntu mi dice dallo smart che ho troppe parti riallocate o qualcosa del genere
<jester-> marshmallow: alla fina parte ubuntu?
<marshmallow> si ma dopo un bel po'
<marshmallow> e il pc è quasi nuovo
<marshmallow> insomma dovrebe andare in una decina di sec
<jester-> marshmallow: una volta che parte da terminale: sudo touch /forcefsck , riavvi e lasci che faccia lo scandisk
<marshmallow> ok ora provo grazie 1k
<marshmallow> la tipa che mi ha chiesto di ripararglielo sono sicuro che l'abbia preso a pugni è possibile che si sia danneggiato l'hd così?
<jester-> non è DA ESCLUDERE
<jester-> marshmallow: come pure un banco di ram ciucca
<marshmallow> il terminale da cui scrivo è un acer di un modello quasi uguale a quello in questione e vicino al tasto d'accensioneho 2spie un per il wifi e una blu che penso indichi l'attività dell'hd o della cpu fatto sta che su questo lampeggia di rado su quell'altro è sempre accesa
<jester-> marshmallow: lspci | grep -i vga cosa risponde
<marshmallow> AMD mobility radeon HD 5400?
<jester-> marshmallow: lsmod | grep radeon
<marshmallow> eh trascriverlo è compliacticcio provo a loggare a questa chat sull'altro pc
<jester-> marshmallow: non ha risposto radeon?
<marshmallow> si il primo è radeon poi ho altre 4 voci
<marshmallow> sempre con numeri
<marshmallow> radeon 737789 3
<marshmallow> ttm drm_kms_heper drm e i2c_algo_bit
<jester-> marshmallow: ok il driver è giusto
<jester-> marshmallow: usi unity o gnome
<marshmallow> unity?
<marshmallow> penso
<marshmallow> ho scaricato la desktop 12.04.1
<jester-> marshmallow: c'è la barra sulla sinitra?
<marshmallow> sisi
<jester-> allora sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback  poi termini la sessione e al login scegli gnome classic no effetti, se ancora è rincoglionito il problem dovrebbe essere hd o ram
<marshmallow> ok faccio fcsk prima?
<marshmallow> beh on ho scelta ho già dato il comando
<jester-> marshmallow: hai fatto sudo touch /forcefsck e riavviato?
<marshmallow> devo solo riavviare
<jester-> marshmallow: ok allora installa il pacchetto e riavvia
<marshmallow> mi ha detto che è obsoleto o è nominato da un altro pacchetto comunque ora ho già riavviato
<jester-> cosi al login puoi settare il classic classic pronto
<marshmallow> punto su fcsk
<jester-> marshmallow: no è obsoleto se hai messo la 12.04
<jester-> allora sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<jester-> dai prima un sudo apt-get update
<jester-> dai prima un sudo apt-get upgrade
<jester-> e
<jester->  sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<marshmallow> oh si un'altra cosa che non ho fatto
<jester-> se non lo trova o hai i repo sminchiati o usi un tarocco
<marshmallow> purtoppo qua l'alice mi da un adsl da poveraccio quindi dovrò aspettare
<marshmallow> tra l'altro quando ho scaricato l'iso dal sito dapprima mi ha dato un iso strana tipo precisedesktop solo dopo mi ha dato la iso di ubuntu
<marshmallowz> hey jester...
<marshmallowz> non riesco a installare gnome session fallback neanche dopo apt upgrade
<glpiana> marshmallowz, che errore ottieni?
<marshmallowz> devo proprio terminare sessione?
<marshmallowz> mi dice sempre che è obsoleto e
<marshmallowz> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto Il pacchetto gnome-session-fallback non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nominato da un altro pacchetto. Questo può significare che il pacchetto è mancante, è obsoleto oppure è disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente
<glpiana> marshmallowz, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<marshmallowz> 12.04
<glpiana> marshmallowz, cosa stai usando per installare fallback?
<marshmallowz> scaricato ieri installato oggig
<marshmallowz> apt get da terminale
<glpiana> marshmallowz, allora scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<marshmallowz> eh ho solo fatto upgrade
<marshmallowz> non è uguale?
<glpiana> marshmallowz, no, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> marshmallowz, quando termina dai: sudo apt-get upgrade
<glpiana> marshmallowz, quando hai fatto dai: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<mibofra> ciao glpiana .
<Fetentone> ciao uagliù... aiutatemi, nun c'ha facc chiù! Ogni volta che mi collego ad alcuni siti di mio interesse esce sempre e ripetutamente una nuova fnestra che dice "
<Fetentone> Python (v2.7) richiede l'installazione di plugin per riprodurre file multimediali della seguente tipologia: Decoder text/html"... ma che sfaccimm è stu Python??? Lo digito su Software Center e mi risulta già installato... booh!
<Holden> Fetentone, versione di ubuntu? link ad un sito?
<Fetentone> 12.04 LTS Precise Pangoline. Sito: http://lista.oceanirc.eu/lwo/
<Fetentone> ma non è l'unico sito...
<Fetentone> lo fa anche in altri
<Holden> Fetentone, hmm, anche a me cerca un plugin... ma non cita python (sono su lucid)
<Holden> Fetentone, puoi provare a disabilitare qualche plugin da componenti aggiuntivi
<Fetentone> si, dipende dal sito
<Holden> e vedere se smette di darti quel messaggio
<Fetentone> quello che chiede...
<Fetentone> non credo possa essere qualcosa nei componenti aggiuntivi perchè quell iche ho installato l'ho fatto di recente e sono pochi... il problema me l'ha sempre fatto
<Fetentone> cmq se il problema non è solo mio... potrebbe pure significare che non è nulla di grave
<Fetentone> e che non mi perdo niente, vero?
<Holden> non dovrebbe essere nulla, solo l'avviso che non puoi riprodurre qualche contenuto multimediale in quella pagina, poi non saprei, già quel sito non mi sembra molto legale...
<Fetentone> we, mo nun fa accussì... io ti ho chiesto pareri sui plug-in non parere legali :D
<TaLaDo> nemmeno a me
<TaLaDo> anzi ora...
<fbbdev> Posso usare un kernel versione 2.6.30 su ubuntu 12.04? O in alternativa come posso adattare una patch scritta per 2.6.30 alla versione 3.2.0?
<glpiana> fbbdev, puoi darci qualche indicazione in più, indicandoci magari di che patch si tratta?
<fbbdev> glpiana: La patch è kerrighed, un sistema di clustering SSI
<Fetentone> ma Ubuntu è arrivato alla versione 14.04? Per installarla come faccio, devo prendere il la iso e poi procedere per chiavetta o dvd come nella istallazione normale del sistema operativo? Grazie!
<glpiana> fbbdev, questo può interessare? January 18, 2012: Kerrighed 3.0 has been ported to Ubuntu 12.04 with Linux Kernel v3.2
<glpiana> fbbdev, http://www.kerlabs.com/
<fbbdev> ah grazie
<glpiana> Fetentone, 14.04 = aprile 2014. non ti sembra un po' presto?
<fbbdev> avevo dimenticato di guardare kerlabs
<TaLaDo> Fetentone, a ottobre esce la 12.10
<Fetentone> scusate... non avevo visto le annualità sotto le versioni...:) Almeno spero che sulla prossima versione hann orisolto il problema col Bluetooth interno... non c'è modo di farglielo vedere.
<micheg_> casomai abbiano.
<TaLaDo> eh povero italiano
<micheg_> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Congiuntivo
<Fetentone> scusate ma io non ho problemi col congiuntivo... si l'ho presa qualche volta la congiuntivite ma vi garantisco che poi l'ho sistemata. Me l'abbiano sistemata!
<glpiana> !chat | Fetentone
<ubot-it> Fetentone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nicotano> salve
 * nicotano saluta.
<marshmallow> jester presente?
<nicotano> un c'è
<marshmallow> uff
<glpiana> marshmallow, hai dato i comandi che ti ho detto?
<marshmallow>            sisi e ho fatto partire in gnome classico senza effetti
<marshmallow> io e jester avevamo deciso di provare a ved se v'erano problemi con scheda video e relativi driver
<marshmallow> e per esclusione pare che il problema stia in ram o hd
<glpiana> marshmallow, ok, risultato della prova?
<marshmallow> pare che la situazione non cambi effetti o meno quindi secondo me resta l'hd
<marshmallow> o la ram
<glpiana> marshmallow, ma che problemi ha sto pc?
<marshmallow> completamente rallentato da un giorno all'altro
<marshmallow> ubuntu boota in 5minuti o più
<marshmallow> gli effetti grafici perfetti e il mouse risponde da dio
<marshmallow> ma do un comando tipo shut down
<marshmallow> e prima che compaia la finestra aspetto 2 minuti
<marshmallow> ma il tutto funziona
<marshmallow> la spia che segnala il lavoro di processore/ram/hd è sempre costantemente accesa
<marshmallow> (non so cosa segnali di preciso)
<marshmallow> penso ci siano danni fisici perchè secondo me la proprietaria lo ha preso a pugni
<marshmallow> o le è caduto
<marshmallow> cosa succede quando usi windows...
<glpiana> marshmallow, usa il  monitor di sistema per controllare quali processi mantengono in piena attività il processore e il disco
<marshmallow> ora provo
<marshmallow> ma non è solo quello
<marshmallow> subito all'accensione la spia è al massimo
<marshmallow> prima anche di grub
<marshmallow> grub che tra l'altro no vedo, non compare benchè è installato su sda
<marshmallow> alterna momenti di funzionamento normale a momenti di tipo lagg dove tutto si blocca e muovi solo il cursore
<marshmallow> il omputer è praticamente nuovo
<marshmallow> dev'essere una cosa tra ram e hd
<glpiana> marshmallow, per controllare la ram, al menu di grub scegli memetest
<marshmallow> eh si questo so ma grub non mi compare affatto
<glpiana> marshmallow, all'avvio del pc premi e tinei premuto il tasto shift finchè il menu appare
<marshmallow> abbiamo fatto un fsck al riavvio ma non mi ha dato risultati
<marshmallow> uh bello :D
<marshmallow> ecco adesso aspetto un paio di minuti a guardare GRUB loading.
<marshmallow> se la ram fosse danneggiata quale sarebbe l'esito del test?
<marshmallow> o quello che dovrei vedere
<glpiana> marshmallow, se memtest da errore te ne accorgi, cominciano ad apparire righe, sigle e colori
<nicotano> marshmallow, tipo la TV dei ragazzi
<glpiana> lol
<marshmallow> :)
<marshmallow> un altro problema da esporre...il mio notebook (quello da cui scrivo è di mio fratello) si ormai ha i suoi 5anni e si surriscalda facilmente grazie anche agli splendidi sistemi di raffreddamento acer ma ora il problema è quasi opposto
<marshmallow> quando lo accendo si pegne
<marshmallow> e si riaccende da solo
<marshmallow> più volte prima di poter iniziare a usarlo effettivamente
<marshmallow> come se fosse un diesel e dovesse riscaldarsi un po'
<marshmallow> non vale la pena comprare pezzi o roba ma se è aggiustabile fai da te sono pronto a mettermi i guanti in lattice...
<nicotano> provato a risistemare i banchi di ram ? forse qualcuno non è ben inserito
<marshmallow> hm proverò...
<marshmallow> con i fissi nessun problema ma i notebook mi urta aprirli
<marshmallow> l'ho aperto 1 volta sola per pulire la polver il punto è che non so dove mettere le mani
<marshmallow_> il metest mi da errori 0...
<marshmallow_> posso affermare con certezza che il problema riiede nell'hd?
<giovanni_68> Salve a tutti! problema con Avidemux: facendogli leggere dei file provenienti da registrazioni dal dvb sono TUTTI fuori sincrono mentre con VLC\Kaffeine sono perfetti, cosa sbaglio?
<saretto> salve gente ho un problema voglio verificare se mi funziona l'accelerazione 3d su ubuntu 12.04 e mi da questo messaggio lo pasto
<saretto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1216845/
<saretto> se qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi ne sarei molto lieto :)
<OverMe> saretto, che driver hai installato?
<saretto> dei driver da una guida i driver sono quelli ati per scheda readon hd 5650
<saretto> http://ubuntufast.blogspot.it/2012/05/installare-nuovi-driver-ati-per-ubuntu.html
<saretto> li ho presi da quella guida
<saretto> sono i catalyst
<OverMe> il gestore driver non te li proponeva?
<saretto> si però il computer al riavvio mi dava la schermata nera!!
<OverMe> rimuovi questi e rimetti quelli proposti intanto
<saretto> ok mi aiuteresti a rimuoverli?? un'altra cosa con i driver open di default vanno gli effetti grafici??
<OverMe> saretto, sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<saretto> mi da Can't open /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> chi mi aiuta su samba
<naxil> ho installato tutto.. oggi riuscivo a condividere una cartella con win7
<naxil> ma ora non va piu
<naxil> da win7 mi chiede na pass
<naxil> e da ubuntu non riesce a connetersi
<miki> ragazzi mi fate sapere come mai libreoffice su ubuntu non sillaba il testo nonostante la funzione sia attiva mentre su windows si? c'è una impostazione particolare o un bug segnalato in merito? grazie
<OverMe> saretto, ls -al /usr/share/ati/
<OverMe> !paste | saretto
<ubot-it> saretto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> naxil: usa sistem-config-samba per settare la lan in linux
<saretto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216862/
<OverMe> saretto, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa
<saretto> adesso?
<OverMe> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<saretto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1216868/
<OverMe> sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<saretto> ok fatto ora?
<OverMe> sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<saretto> ok..
<OverMe> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<OverMe> metti nel paste
<saretto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1216884/
<OverMe> saretto, riavvia, se hai schermata nera rimuovi /etc/X11/xorg.conf e poi sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa
<OverMe> e riavvia
<saretto> da dove rimuovo eventualmente?? prima quando ho avuto schermata nera ho fatto l'avvio di emergenza
<naxil> jester-,  si ma io ho messo su win7 una cartella in sharing.. e prima andava.. ora al riavvio non la apre
<OverMe> saretto, sì, dall'avvio di emergenza, dalla shell di root dai rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<saretto> ok provo..
<jester-> naxil: se da linux a win chiede la pass è normale, su win devi avere una user con pass per samba
<giovanni_68> ciao a tutti.
<naxil> allora
<jester-> o settare seven senza pass s e possibile
<naxil> io avevo messo everyone
<naxil> senza pass
<naxil> si l'ho fatto
<naxil> prima ti dico che la vedevo
<naxil> ora non va piu
<naxil> invece vedere na cartella di linux su win7 e' obbligatorio la pass?
<jester-> se setti senza da sysrtem config no
<jester-> naxil: in winzoz hai reso la cartella condivisa?
<saretto> non va
<saretto>  ora sono entrato con windows
<saretto> mi diceva impossibile rimuovere /etc... file di sola lettura..
<OverMe> che opzione hai scelto al riavvio di emergenza?
<saretto> sono andato da root e utilizza la shell come root (una cosa del genere)
<OverMe> allora mi pare strano abbia detto "file di sola lettura"
<OverMe> prova a scegliere l'opzione per riconfigurare X
<saretto> diceva "impossibile rimuovere.. apribile in sola lettura.. una cosa del genere..
<OverMe> saretto, quando parti normalmente con la schermata nera non ti compare un coso che ti avverte che c'è in problema?
<saretto> no mi da semplicemente un trattino lampeggiante in alto a sinistra..
<OverMe> saretto, prova a premere ctrl+alt+f1 quando hai la schermata nera e vedi se ti compare la shell di login
<OverMe> se ti compare, logga e dai il comando per rimuovere il file con sudo
<saretto> l'ho fatto.. no non compare.. avevo provato prima perchè stamattina leggendo i forum..
<saretto> indicava quei tasti
<saretto> ma niente non compare..
<OverMe> allora avvia da live e fallo da li
<OverMe> come hai risolto il problema della schermata nera l'ultima volta che t'è comparso?
<saretto> ho fatto ripristina le configurazioni iniziali..
<OverMe> hai provato adesso?
<saretto> no
<OverMe> prova, altrimenti avvia la live
<saretto> lo devo fare??
<saretto> ok
<saretto> riavvio
<davide_> \quit
<saretto> di nuovo con ubuntu
<OverMe> cos'hai fatto?
<saretto> ho ripristinato la configurazione iniziale
<saretto> da modalità d'emergenza
<OverMe> saretto, glxinfo | grep render
<OverMe> nel paste
<saretto> come prima :( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1216965/
<OverMe> saretto, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa
<OverMe> e riavvia, vediamo se almeno gli open vanno col 3d
<saretto> riavvio..
<saretto> ok adesso che faccio??
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: che è successo?
<OverMe> saretto, glxinfo | grep render
<saretto> il problema era questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1216985/
<saretto> l'ho appena fatto stesso risultato di prima
<saretto> è nel paste
<OverMe> ma l'hai dato sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa prima di riavviare?
<miki> ragazzi mi fate sapere come mai libreoffice su ubuntu non sillaba il testo nonostante la funzione sia attiva mentre su windows si? c'è una impostazione particolare o un bug segnalato in merito? grazie
<saretto> si si certo che l'ho dato
<OverMe> saretto, fammi vedere il contenuto di /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<saretto> mi da permesso negato
<OverMe> cosa
<OverMe> gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<saretto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1216993/
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: ma messo gedit prima del file
<Joshua^Dunamis> *va
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: /var/log/Xorg.0.log è un file, gedit il programma per aprirlo ;)
<saretto> giusto :)
<saretto> è un file di testo lo devo pastare tuttoo??
<OverMe> certo
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: esatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: con pastebin
<Joshua^Dunamis> cioè in pastebin
<saretto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1217001/
<OverMe> ma che ca...
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: quindi hai scheda grafica Intel. Ma che cosa non va?
<OverMe> saretto, lspci
<saretto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1217005/
<saretto> <Joshua^Dunamis> ho provato a vedere se funzionava l'accelerazione 3d e mi dava sulla shell quel messaggio che ho postato prima
<OverMe> azz, hai 2 schede video
<saretto> si perchè l'hp usa le due schede per quando si ha la batteria e quando no
<OverMe> eh, sarebbe stato carino saperlo un paio d'ore fa
<saretto> l'intel per quando lavori con la batteria e l'ati per quando lavori con la presa
<saretto> scusaaaa :)
<Joshua^Dunamis> ah
<OverMe> btw, devo scappare, ti lascio ad altri
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: ma adesso sei con la intel o con la ati? cioè con batteria o corrente?
<saretto> corrente
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: ma mi sa che sta funzinando solo la intel
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: come driver ati usi quello libero o quello propriettario?
<saretto> con ubuntu ho pure io questa impressione però non so come si verifica
<saretto> <OverMe> grazie cmq :)
<saretto> ati avevo scaricato quelli da una guida
<Joshua^Dunamis> mmm chissà quali pastici XD
<saretto> http://ubuntufast.blogspot.it/2012/05/installare-nuovi-driver-ati-per-ubuntu.html
<saretto> l'unica cosa che volevo è far funzionare la docky e avere effetti sul pc
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: ti lascio nelle mani di qualche utente con scheda ati, perchè so che sono un tantino rognosi, oppure cerca una guida su come togliere i propriettari di qualunque tipo e misura e installare i drivers open. Intanto prova cn gli open che secondo molti utenti con ATI funzionano meglio dei catalyst
<saretto> e come faccio a toglierli non trovo una guida decente o meglio non la trovo proprio.. e da stamattina che giro forum forum..
<jester-> saretto: entra nel bios e disattiva la ati
<jester-> se possiible
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: si immagino, io in 8 anni di esperienza Linux ho sempre avuto a che fare con i drivers NVidia. Quando ho installato Ubuntu su alti PC con ati ho lasciato i drivers open. So che le schede ATI sono rognose per dire :D
<jester-> intel basta e vanza per linux
<saretto> <jester-> ok ma se la disattivo.. e dovrò usare windows l'ati non ci sarà piu??
<jester-> saretto: la riattivi
<jester-> in linux non c'è ancora un driver decente per gestire le due schede
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: in ogni caso, quella guida è molto macchinosa. Sicuramente qualcuno che ha esperienza con ATI potrà farti risalire al problema e alla soluzione. In ogni caso non è consigliabile seguire guide qua e là sul Web se non si sa esattamente cosa si sta faccendo.
<saretto> lo so.. :) me ne sono accorto..
<Joshua^Dunamis> All'inizio in particolare affidati solo al Wiki e guide ufficiali, forum o qui sulla IRC Chat
<jester-> saretto: oppure provi a disattivare la intel
<saretto> il forum che ho usato è forum.ubuntu-it.org
<saretto> jester per ora uso entrambi i sistemi operativi.. perchè alcuni programmi per l'università non mi vanno su ubuntu.. quindi preferisco mantenere le due schede grafiche..
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: si ma qualcuno ti ha dirottato su una guida, che potrebbe essere anche validissima, ma come noti suggerisce operazioni un po' macchinose. Ora la riguardo, per vedere se riesco a farti reinstallare i drivers open ma non ci contare :)
<jester-> saretto: il forum è utile ma ci sono anche tante pirlate
<saretto> lo so.. infatti ieri chiedendo ad un amico mi hanno consiglanaleiato questo c
<saretto> *consigliato questo canale
<saretto> ma ormai il danno era fatto :)
<saretto> <Joshua^Dunamis> tranquillo senza impegno..
<jester-> non ricordo come si chiama il driver per le 2 schede
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: dai questo comando sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<Joshua^Dunamis> quando tutto è finito dai quest'altro sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<saretto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1217050/
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: e infine riavvia con sudo reboot
<Joshua^Dunamis> azz
<Joshua^Dunamis> asp
<jester-> senza sh
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: riprova il comando senza sh davanti /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<Joshua^Dunamis> scusa è partita la riga /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<Joshua^Dunamis> azz irssi fa i capricci
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok allora lo scrivo a mano: dunque prova a dare sudo ./usr/share/ati/fglrx-unistall.sh
<jester-> senza .
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok senza .
<Joshua^Dunamis> :D
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: ci sei§?
<Joshua^Dunamis> in ogni caso posta anche il risultato di ls /usr/share/ati
<saretto> ok
<saretto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1217066/
<saretto> il primo è questo
<jester-> saretto: sudo
<saretto> ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> sare ma perché dimentichi sempre i comandi? XD prima del file c'è un sudo davanti
 * Joshua^Dunamis pensa al caso di prima con gedit XD
<saretto> è sbagliato :( dove sbaglio :) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1217072/
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: posta ls -l /usr/share/ati/
<saretto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1217075/
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: mmm, non so se combiniamo più pasticci... sembra che il driver non è stato installato o hai cancellato la directory dove c'era lo script di disinstallazione. Spero la prima, sennò rischiamo di fare un casino: cmq prova a dare sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev* xorg-driver-fglrx
<Joshua^Dunamis> poi dai sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<Joshua^Dunamis> e infine fai sudo reboot
<saretto> prima di riavviare con reboot non penso sia cambiato tanto ti posto quello che ha dato la shell
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: fallo solo se ne sei convinto, potresti trovarti con il pc che non avvia la modalità grafica; anche a quello c'è la soluzione ma ... dovresti accedere da unaltro pc
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: se non riavvi non ci sono cambiamenti è normale
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: attualmente in RAM è rimasto tutto come prima
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: riavvia e incroccia le dita
<saretto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1217085/
<saretto> che mi dici cosi mi fai preoccupare...
<saretto> l'ultima persona che mi ha detto cosi avevo sputtanato il pc..
<jester-> saretto: da quanto hai installato
<saretto> l'avevo installato  maggio.. però l'ho usato poco..
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: il pc è già sputtanato forse
<jester-> saretto: è possibile renstalalre sopra senza perdere i dati
<saretto> ah ok :) ottimo
<saretto> cioe?
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: prova a riavviare, se ti va in modalità testuale, ti loghi li, entri con login e password e dai sudo apt-get --purge remove fglrx-updates
<jester-> cioè al partizionamento vai in manuale, vai sulla partizione ubuntu, modifica, esce una gui, usare come ext4, punto di mount / non formattare
<jester-> saretto: hai la home separata?
<saretto> no la condivido con windoes
<saretto> *windows
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: e dopo vai con sudo rebbot
<jester-> saretto: cioè?
<Joshua^Dunamis> scusa sudo reboot
<saretto> <jester-> ho il collegamento con windows cioè posso accedere da qui ai dati di windows
<jester-> saretto: per home si intende la cartella /home/userssticass
<jester-> cove tiene i dati personali
<jester-> e impostazioni
<strk> crash recovery anyone ?
<strk> s'e' spento il computer con l'EXT-4 e si e' perso roba
<saretto> <Joshua^Dunamis> questo procedimento mi sa che l'abbiamo fatto con il ragazzo di prima.. quando riavviavo mi dava schermata nera non mi ha fatto loggare.. allora ho fatto modalità d'emergenza
<strk> assurdo eh ? fino al -4 siamo arrivati, ma non doveva essere journaled ?
<saretto> e ripristinato
<jester-> strk: la colpa è sempre del pc eh
<jester-> saree
<strk> Sep 20 18:38:50 mini kernel: [    3.872589] EXT4-fs (sda1): 12 orphan inodes deleted
<Joshua^Dunamis> jester-: penso che saretto sia ancora proprio alle fasi iniziali, facciamogli fare un passo alla volta e consiglio a saretto di leggere un po di doc
<jester-> saretto: parlavi di docky
<saretto> si jester
<strk> ho gli inode di tutti, mi aiutate a recuperarli ?
<strk> (se ci sono ancora)
<jester-> se hai pacioccato con quella potrebbe essere il problema
<saretto> e si sono alle fase iniziali..
<saretto> ma già piuttosto bravo per combinare casini :)
<jester-> strk: fai un fsck da live
<jester-> o da altro os linux se installato
<jester-> se lo fai con la partizione  montata sminchi tuttto
<strk> vediamo un po' se trovo una chiavetta
<strk> la chiavetta l'ho trovato, ora speriamo ci sia il fs debugger sopra
<strk> 10.04 su chiavetta
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: segnati i due comandi che darai se il pc non ti avvia la grafica. Entri con login e password sul Terminale puro. Poi dai sudo apt-get --purge remove fglrx-updates e poi dai sudo reboot. Intanto dai sudo reboot adesso :)
<jester-> che sia degli stessi bit
<strk> ok,debugfs c'e'
<saretto> ok
<saretto> vado
<Joshua^Dunamis> okkk, se invece la grafica si avvia prova a dare dopo glxinfo | render
<saretto> ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: vaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<saretto> uff stessa cosa identica!! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1217109/
<jester-> saretto: da recovery al menu non hai grafica minima xsafe?
<strk> jester-: e' un po' tardi per il fschk perche e' gia' partito da solo al successivo reboot
<strk> ho la lista degli inode cancellati dal fsck, appunto
<strk> e voglio provare a recuperarli
<jester-> strk: mi sa che non c'è speranza
<saretto> scusa la mia ignoranza da dove lo vedo sto recovery??
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: recovery di cosa?
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: vuoi reinstallare?
<saretto>  <jester-> saretto: da recovery al menu non hai grafica minima xsafe?
<saretto> cosa devo reinstallare??
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: la tua combinazione hardware è alquanto complessa
<Joshua^Dunamis> saretto: cmq ora devo andare, in bocca al lupo, spero trovi la soluzione. Il punto è capire che scheda stai utlizzando adesso... magari più tardi se non hai risolto, cerchiamo di venirne a capo
<saretto> ok grazie mille.. :)
<Joshua^Dunamis> di nulla ;)
<strk> misa pure a me
<strk> jester-: ma c'e' un default da qualche parte che gli ha detto di non mettere le cose in /lost+found ?
<strk> o perche' mai non l'ha fatto ?
<Francesco_> buonasera a tutti
<Francesco_> lanciando il gestore pacchetti, ho il seguente problema
<Francesco_> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages E: Impossibile analizzare o aprire l'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<jester-> Francesco_: cambia il server in sorgenti software
<Francesco_> come si fa? :)
<jester-> software center, menu modifia
<Francesco_> non me lo apre il sofware center
<Francesco_> a causa di questo problema
<jester-> Francesco_: usa synaptic
<jester-> menu impostazioni-->repository
<Francesco_> se da terminale do sudo apt-get upgrade ricevo:
<Francesco_> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Errore E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages E: L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.
<jester-> sudo apt-get update
<Francesco_> sta scaricando, dopo cosa faccio?
<fbbdev> quit
<jester-> Francesco_: da errori?
<Francesco_> ho diversi "Impossibile recuperare ... "
<Francesco_> cmq ora ho dato apt-get upgrade a sta andando
<jester-> Francesco_: devi cambiare server
<Francesco_> ora provo
<Francesco_> grazie
<jester-> o aspetti che sistemino l'attuale
<Francesco_> mi sa che ho risolto
<Francesco_> non da più l'errore
<Francesco_> grazie
<Francesco_> scusa scappo grazie ancora
<lucilla987> buona  sera  atutti  è  arrivata  la  rompi   con  un  scaco  di  domand e perche'  ha  il  pc  con  la  gotta
<lucilla987> posso  chiedere?
<lucilla987> state  tutti  acena
<lucilla987> o  avedere  l'inter?
<lucilla987>   ma  pe r la  cena  ok   su  l'inte r ninete  da vedere
<lucilla987> simona?
<lucilla987> mi s ento  come  una  goccia  di  acqua  LETE
<lucilla987> ce'  nessuno??????
<Torpedo_Smash> lucilla987, dimmi
<lucilla987> o  meno  male  ciao  grazie
<Torpedo_Smash> lucilla987, di nulla, spiegami che problema hai
<Torpedo_Smash> lucilla987, che computer è?
<lucilla987> ma  un  catorcio  con  500  di  ram
<lucilla987> non  mi  f a completare  istallazion e lubuntu 12'04
<Torpedo_Smash> ok, è un portatile?
<lucilla987> si  se  gli  metti  la  maiglia  puo'  esserlo  no  non  lo  è
<lucilla987> quando  va  i  crash  dic e che  il  disko  rigido  potrebbe  essere  vecchio  o  non  sufficentement e ventilato  ma  puo'  eseere?
<Torpedo_Smash> lucilla987, ma che hdd hai?
<lucilla987> hardisk?
<lucilla987> 80giga
<pdor> ho appena installato un tar.gz solo col maus
<pdor> ho clicccato (vabbe' prima su makefile ma non so se e' successo niente
<Torpedo_Smash> lucilla987, sì hard-disk, ma io non voglio sapere la capacità, ma che hdd sia
<pdor> ho cliccato su un file senza estensione con lo stesso nome del file .sh
<pdor> mi ha chiesto la password 14 volte e ha detto che ricompilav ainstallava ecc
<pdor> vi risulta possibboli?
<pdor> jester-: eri tu che dicevi che non era possibile installare cliccando col maus e basta?
<jester-> pdor: se cligghi un .deb si
<jester-> se compili un qualcosa no
<antonio__> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con una key internet modello (Alcatel x215s) marcata tim con scheda tim.
<pdor> so distinguere tra .deb e .tar.gz
<pdor> ok aggiorna
<pdor> prova e vedrai
<pdor> jester-: eri tu che mi dicevi che era impossibboli?
<Aizram> antonio__, che problema hai?
<pdor> jester-: o vuoi dire che non funziona? cioe che dice che installa e compila e poi sbaglia qualcosa?
<antonio__> la chiavetta lampeggia ho fatto la configurazione ma non la vedo nella riceca delle reti
<Aizram> la vede come memoria di massa?
<antonio__> no
<pdor> e come si fa a installare un pacchetto dove non c'e' il file make o makefile?
<pdor> mi si legge?
<fbbdev> Vorrei montare un logical volume lvm automaticamente all'avvio. Ho aggiunto questa riga a fstab: "/dev/gruppo/volume /mount/point ext4 default 0 0" ma quando avvio la macchina non riesce a montarlo e si blocca. Ho fatto qualche errore?
<giovanni_68> salve gente!, scusate se insisto, mi aiutate e risolvere un problema con Avidemux? Perché una volta importati i file mpeg-ts o m2t sono tutti fuori sincrono Circa 2 secondi di ritardo nell'audio? Grazie!
<giovanni_68> .... niente ??? grazie ugualmente!
<sin> hola!dopo aver aggiornato ubuntu  e firefox la navigazione su internet va lenta :(
<pdor> scsa sin...mi si legge?
<sin> si ti si legge
<pdor> grazie
<drhoffy> che versione hai ora?
<pdor> come si installa un file.tar.gz se dentro non c'e' nessun file make o make install ma solo .jar?
<drhoffy> pdor semplicemente lo estrai e lo mandi in esecuzione
<pdor> ehm e come si fa?
<drhoffy> pdor pero serve java
<pdor> dovrei averla
<drhoffy> pdor sai impostare l'esecuzione in un file
<pdor> ehm non credo
<pdor> vedo solo un file.jar una cartella e file.txt
<pdor> e un file.wss
<drhoffy> inizia a estrarre i 2 file
<pdor> fare un lanciatore si
<pdor> il file.jar ha 4 cartelle
<pdor> li eh ma dove?
<drhoffy> nella cartella home
<drhoffy> nella cartella home
<pdor> ho estratto il file jar
<drhoffy> ok ora apri il terminale
<pdor> c'era anche una cartella lib
<pdor> posso fare una cartella sotto home e mettere tutto li?
<pdor> davey_: aperto
<drhoffy> va bene ma chiamala con un nome corto senza spazzi e minuscolo
<pdor> ok
<pdor> ci meto anche la cartella lib?
<drhoffy> se era nel tarmgz
<drhoffy> scusa ti rinvio il messaggio
<pdor> ok
<drhoffy> se era nel file tar.gz: si
<pdor> fatto casino devo riscaricare
<drhoffy> ok aspetti pero per favore metti il mio nick a inizi messaggio cosi so che parli con me grazie
<drhoffy> dimmi il nome del programma
<pdor> davey_: fatto
<pdor> ops
<pdor> drhoffy: fatto
<drhoffy> grazie cosi mi squiila quando mi arrivano i mess
<drhoffy> oracestrai tutto nella cartella di prima
<drhoffy> e se puoi dimmi il nome del prigramma
<pdor> dovrei averlo gia' fatto
<pdor> si chama ws:)
<antonio__> scusate qualcuno sa come configurare la key  alcatel x215s?
<drhoffy> asp un attimo che controllo 2 cise
<antonio_> come faccio a far funzionare una ket dell'alcatel?
<pdor> la vede il sistema?
<pdor> okkio alle usb3
<antonio_> no
<pdor> io non ne so molto eh? ma intanto puoi provare forsemaffuorse a lanciare la gestione hardware prorpietario
<pdor> dirver
<pdor> e non la metterei in una usb3
<pdor> antonio_: leggi sopra
<antonio_> non dispongo di porte usb3
<antonio_> i driver non ci sono per linux
<antonio_> devo usare lspci?
<pdor> lsusb...credo
<pdor> allora e' meglio che aspetti qualcun'altro
<antonio_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1217418/
<drhoffy> scusate ho problemi di connessione
<drhoffy> antonio_ postA l'output di lsusb
<drhoffy> pdor leggi il mess privato
<pdor> non vedo neinte
<pdor> antonio_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1217418/
<antonio_> cosa devo fare?
<drhoffy> te lo rinvio (pessima connessione)
<drhoffy> antonio per favore inviami un mess provato non importa cosa ce scritto!
<drhoffy> scusate mi riferivo a pdor
<pdor> fatto:)
<antonio_> scusate ora devo andare ci sentiamo domani. Grazie b.n.
<drhoffy> ok
<DD3my> buonasera
<sub_> salve a tutti sono nuovo sia del canale ma anche nell'utilizzare un so linux ovvero lubuntu
<sub_> avrei un problema da porvi ho un file debdi cui ho dovuto apportaredelle modifiche
<sub_> per farlo ho dovuto scompattarlo adesso effettuata la modifica come faccio a renderlo nuovamente deb per poterlo installare
<sub_> chi puo aitarmi
<DD3my> ciao sub
<sub_> ciao potresti aiutarmi
<DD3my> sub, qualche secondo e arrivo
<gemon>  ragazzi cercando di avviare deluge  mi appare questa scritta http://paste.ubuntu.com/1217538/ cosa significa?
<sub_> daccordo
<DD3my> sub, http://www.blogwol.com/creare-pacchetti-deb-con-estrema-facilita/
<sub_> adesso provoma come faccio adinstallarlo
<sub_> daterminale ossia il comando qual'è
<DD3my> sudo apt-get install <nome-pacchetto>
<sub_> dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<DD3my> mmm aspetta sub
<DD3my> sub, prova questo http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/how-to-create-deb-package-ubuntu-debian.html
<sub_> ti ringrazio ma non ci capisco nulla
<sub_> proverò a scaricare debian package
<DD3my> sub_, cosa non capisci?
<sub_> tutti quei passi in cui devo cambiarenomi a stringhe ecc
<Mestessa> sera
<Mestessa> qualcuno chatta?
<Carlin0> !chat | Mestessa
<ubot-it> Mestessa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mestessa> ?
<Mestessa> ma nn ce nessuno  sopporto in sta chat???
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-21
<neofita> sono un neofita , sto istallando ubuntu ..qualche link da consigliarmi ?
<giovanni_68> Buongiorno a tutti!
<lucilla987> giorno  atutti  posso  chiedere?
<lucilla987> YUUUUUUU
<mibofra> !chiedere
<ubot-it> Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<lucilla987> ok allora  uso   pv  x  hom e banking  cerco  massima  sicurezza  uso  pc  datato  500 di  ram  che  sistema  mi  consigliate?
<mibofra> installa ubuntu da alternate e partiziona il disco con lvm cifrato .
<lucilla987> lallero  parla  comprensibile  sono  neofita
<mibofra> scarica la versione alternate di ubuntu
<lucilla987> che  versione?
<mibofra> che facendo un giro sul sito web
<mibofra> o google lo trovi
<mibofra> alternate 12.04
<lucilla987> si  ma  quale  lubuntu  xubuntu  ecc?
<mibofra> ubuntu ubuntu
<lucilla987> ok  12,04  sicuro  che  gira  con  500 di  ram?
<mibofra> minimo 500
<mibofra> consiglati sarebbero un giga in realtà
<lucilla987> appunto  siccome  con  11.04  ogni  tanto  si  inchiodav a dipende  da  quello  o  cosa  altro?
<mibofra> se non ti trovi bene metti xubuntu
<lucilla987> ho  lubuntu 12.04  non  v a bene'
<mibofra> pure
<lucilla987> questo  mi  da   crash  durante  istakllazione   fatta  sopra   ubuntu 11.04
<mibofra> ma quello serve soprattutto per i pc da 128MB di ram in su .
<mibofra> xubuntu parte da 256
<lucilla987> mi  consigli  un  programma  valido  per  testare  il  mio  pc  magari  il  crash  dipende  da  altri  fattori
<mibofra> mah , strano che vada così
<lucilla987> mi  dice  addirittura  che l'hardisk  vecchio  o  poco  ventilato?
<mibofra> ? apri il pc e toglici un po di polvere :D .
<lucilla987> quindi n volevo  essere  sicura  che  non  dipendesse  dal  mio  vecchio  pc  che  ha  la  gotta
<lucilla987> con  cos a faccio  un  valido  chuk  up?
<mibofra> hai win sul pc ?
<lucilla987> no  avevo  ubuntu  11.04  m a ora  con  l'istallazione   non  terminata  di lubuntu  l'ho  perso
<mibofra> prova a reinstallare lubuntu
<lucilla987> Download Norton PC Checkup 2.0.2.543
<lucilla987> puo'  andare  ?  no  vero?
<lucilla987> va  in  crash  ogni  volta
<mibofra> si ma da quello che dice ubuntu ...
<mibofra> fai una cosa
<mibofra> vai in live
<lucilla987> ??
<mibofra> apri un terminale e digita "sudo fsck -f /dev/sda*"
<mibofra> la live è il cd ubuntu senza installarlo .
<lucilla987> non  credo  di  essere  capac e posso  andarci  anke  s e non  ho  piu'  un  S.O.?
<mibofra> allora
<mibofra> metti il cd di ubuntu
<lucilla987> ok e  poi'
<mibofra> e scegli la voce "avvia ubuntu senza installarlo"
<lucilla987> ok
<mibofra> quella è la live
<lucilla987> ok
<lucilla987> tutto  qui=??
<lucilla987> funziona  tutto  lostesso?
<lucilla987> dalla  liv e posso  formattare  l'hardisk?
<mibofra> si
<mibofra> e anche installare
<lucilla987> e  dalla  liv e posso  andare  in  rete?
<mibofra> si
<lucilla987> allora  cos a serve  istallarlo?
<mibofra> la usi come se fosse una normale installazione di ubuntu ed in più puoi installare
<mibofra> serve per non perdere i dato
<mibofra> *dati
<mibofra> al prossimo riavvio da live non trovi una ma**a :D .
<lucilla987> ok  per  la  sicurezza  data  l'home  banking  che  mi  consigli?
<lucilla987> meglio  live?
<mibofra> vai sul sito di ubuntu
<mibofra> cerchi la versione alternate di lubuntu, xubuntu o quello che vuoi
<mibofra> è solo cd installabile
<mibofra> in modalità testuale, ma molto semplice
<mibofra> arrivata alla formattazione
<lucilla987> e tra  xubuntu/lubuntu/kubuntu e  ubuntu  quale  metto?
<mibofra> seleziona formatta disco intero come lvm cifrato
<mibofra> e metti la password di cifratura
<mibofra> metti xubuntu e vai tranquilla :D .
<lucilla987> grazie    sei  stato  molto  gentile  ed  esaustivo   s e vuoi  puoi  trovarmi  su  F.B  account: laura_storm
<lucilla987> a a scus a un altra  cosa
<lucilla987> come  posso  verificare  che   sul  mio  pc  sia  tutto  ok  c'e'  un  softwer  che  posso  scaricare?
<lucilla987> sono  un a rompi  vero ?
<lucilla987> sigh  mi  hanno  abbandonata
<mibofra> no no rompi è normale
<mibofra> no non ti ho abbandonata , mi ero distratto :D .
<lucilla987> a  eccoti  dicevo  pe r il  test  del  pc  magari  il  problema  non  è  il  sitem a operativo
<mibofra> se dai un bel "fsck -f /dev/sda*"
<mibofra> tutto ok :D .
<lucilla987> su  tutti  gli  ubuntu  vero?
<mibofra> si :D .
<lucilla987> ok  non  vi  rompo  piu'  grazie   ...  almeno  pe r oggi  un  bacio  ciao
<glpiana> ola
<Cristian> buongiorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<fbbdev> come posso fare copia e incolla in un'interfaccia solo testo? (ubuntu server)
<glpiana> fbbdev, installi il pacchetto gpm
<glpiana> !info gpm
<ubot-it> gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.4-4 (precise), package size 202 kB, installed size 490 kB
<glpiana> lo avvii e poi usi il mouse, selezionando quello che vuoi copiare e schiacciando la "rotella/tastocentrale/destro e sinistro contemporaneamente" per incollare
<fbbdev> ok grazie
<cortsp88> salve a tutto il canale
<cortsp88> dove posso trovare informazioni per la creazione dei pacchetti deb precompilati
<ErVito> !dpkg
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dpkg'
<papone1> devo installare cmap tools. L'ho già fatto altre volte, ma stavolta il terminale mi da il messaggio "Graphical installers are not supported by the VM. The console mode will be used instead..." e poi l'installazione si blocca.
<papone1> Ho provato a disinstallare compiz e a reinstallare unity...
<papone1> consigli?
<cortsp88> ErVito intendo la creazione e non l'installazione, dove posso cercare?
<fbbdev> Devo montare automaticamente all'avvio del sistema un volume lvm. Ho aggiunto a fstab la riga "/dev/gruppo/volume /mount/point ext4 default 0 0" ma fallisce sempre. Ho sbagliato qualcosa?
<ErVito> cortsp88: se vuoi fare dei pacchetti ufficiali standard, devi solo ed esclusivamente attenerti a delle linee guida e utilizzare dpkg
<ErVito> perché ci sono anche altri pacchetti che fanno dei .deb ma ovviamente non possono poi essere redistribuiti nei repo ufficiali
<cortsp88> ho intenzione di usarli per scopi personali
<cortsp88> nulla di ufficiale
<cortsp88> mi servono per tenere traccia dei programmi che compilo
<cortsp88> con i pacchetti deb è piu facile
<papone1> devo installare cmap tools.  il terminale mi da il messaggio "Graphical installers are not supported by the VM. The console mode will be used instead..." e poi l'installazione si blocca.
<cortsp88> volevo solo sapere quali programmi devo usare
<ErVito> cortsp88: questo è quello che viene usato solitamente  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Checkinstall
<cortsp88> oppure una buona documentazione esaustiva che mi indichi nel dettaglio i programmi da usare e la procedura completa e dettagliata
<ErVito> per qualcosa di rapido e veloce
<ErVito> compili e con checkinstall crei il pacchetto
<cortsp88> ok ti ringrazio
<cortsp88> sembra ciò che fa al caso mio
<ErVito> cortsp88: poi credo ci sia un man che è sempre un buon punto di partenza
<cortsp88> okok
<cortsp88> grazie ancora
<papone1> devo installare cmap tools. L'ho già fatto altre volte, ma stavolta il terminale mi da il messaggio "Graphical installers are not supported by the VM. The console mode will be used instead..." e poi l'installazione si blocca.
<jester-> papone1: cmap sarebbe?
<papone1> è un programma per mappe concettuali
<jester-> sta nei repo o pacchetto raccattato in giro
<papone1> si scarica un file bin, lo si rende eseguibile e poi da terminale parte l'installazione; dovrebbe poi comparire una finestra in cui inserire i dati ed accettare l'installazione, ma non so perchè non funziona
<papone1> l'ho instaallato altre volte e su diversi pc, anceh su questo. Ma ora mi da questo errore
<papone1> ho provato a cambiare i driver della scheda grafica, a togliere compiz...
<papone1> boh?
<papone1> nei repo non c'è, bisogna scaricarlo dal sito
<papone1> ma è uno dei programmi più diffusi in assoluto
<jester-> papone1: sa di incompatibilità con la distro in uso
<papone1> multipiattaforma. un must per i dislessici e per gli studenti
<papone1> no, su altri pc con la 12-04 funziona
<jester-> papone1: boh non essendo un deb che dirti
<papone1> se cerchi in rete cmap tools vedi che non è un programma senza supporto.
<papone1> ok, pazienza
<papone1> eravate la mia ultima speranza
<papone1> il terminale dice che prova a installarlo lo stesso, ma poi abortisce.
<jester-> papone1: fa vedere l'intero errore
<papone1> asp
<papone1> Preparing to install...
<papone1> Extracting the JRE from the installer archive...
<papone1> Unpacking the JRE...
<papone1> Extracting the installation resources from the installer archive...
<papone1> Configuring the installer for this system's environment...
<FloodBotIt1> papone1: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<papone1> strings: '/lib/libc.so.6': No such file
<papone1> Launching installer...
<jester-> papone1: usa pastebin
<jester-> !paste | papone1
<ubot-it> papone1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<papone1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1218276/
<papone1> credevo di starci dentro :)
<fbbdev> Devo montare automaticamente all'avvio del sistema un volume lvm. Ho aggiunto a fstab la riga "/dev/gruppo/volume /mount/point ext4 default 0 0" ma fallisce sempre. Ho sbagliato qualcosa?
<jester-> papone1: non trova /lib/libc.so.6
<papone1> cerco e installo quelle
<jester-> papone1: le java sono installate?
<ErVito> jester-: io gli farei installare jre a parte
<papone1> in effetti l'ho notato adesso mentre ti incollavo il log
<papone1> prima leggevo solo l'ultima riga
<jester-> non apre la gui perché non ci sono, a mio parere
<papone1> installo java e poi riprovo
<jester-> papone1: le jre
<papone1> ok
<jester-> sperando che le open funzino
<papone1> sono fiducioso
<papone1> in effetti ogni tanto crasha, ma per mia figlia è un opttimo supporto
<fbbdev> Devo montare automaticamente all'avvio del sistema un volume lvm. Ho aggiunto a fstab la riga "/dev/gruppo/volume /mount/point ext4 default 0 0" ma fallisce sempre. Ho sbagliato qualcosa?
<jester-> !fstab | fbbdev
<ubot-it> fbbdev: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<jester-> /dev/gruppo/volume? non serve uuid?
<ErVito> ecolooooo
<ErVito> jester-: ma non c'è una voce !dpkg?
<jester-> dipkgiiiii
<jester-> dove seiiii
<ErVito> lolz
<jester-> !apt | ErVito
<ubot-it> ErVito: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<ErVito> !checkinstall
<ubot-it> checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Checkinstall
<ErVito> ahh, check c'è
<fbbdev> jester-: la sintassi è giusta, ma non monta. Non credo che i volumi logici lvm abbiano un UUID
<jester-> fbbdev: controlla bene che se fosse giusta la monterebbe
<fbbdev> tra l'altro mi appare un messaggio che chiede se ignorare la cosa o rimediare manualmente
<fbbdev> se scelgo di rimediare viene fuori una shell di root e con il comando mount si monta correttamente
<jester-> fbbdev: quindi c'è un errore nella tringa fstab
<OverMe> papone1, fai vedere ls -al /lib/libc*
<jester-> fbbdev: controlla in dmesg
<fbbdev> ok
<papone1> installate le jre da software center, ma dice ancora che mancano le libc.so.6
<papone1> le installo con apt-get?
<jester-> papone1: da di sistema pacioccato male
<OverMe> papone1, fai vedere ls -al /lib/libc*
<papone1> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    22 ago 11 11:21 /lib/libcryptsetup.so.4 -> libcryptsetup.so.4.0.0
<papone1> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 97072 apr 14 06:06 /lib/libcryptsetup.so.4.0.0
<papone1> questo?
<papone1> il mio sistema o uquelo di cmap?
<OverMe> tutto li?
<papone1> in effetti ogni tanto faccio casini... ma su questo pc ho solo messo il so e programmi da repio
<OverMe> papone1, uname -a
<papone2> OverMe: se serve, continua a darmi messaggi di errori interni...
<linux> salve a tutti
<OverMe> papone2, uname -a
<papone2> uname -a
<linux> qualcuno sà come si può minimizzare nel try thunderbird?
<papone2> hehehe sbagliato finestra
<papone2> scusate
<papone2> Linux papone-pc 3.2.0-30-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 24 16:52:48 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<OverMe> papone2, ls -al /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<OverMe> -.-
<OverMe> papone, ls -al /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<fbbdev> jester-: ho risolto, avevo scritto default invece che defaults. Grazie per l'aiuto
<jester-> :D
<fbbdev> buona giornata a tutti
<papone> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 ago 11 11:21 /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 -> libc-2.15.so
<papone> OverMe: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 ago 11 11:21 /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 -> libc-2.15.so
<OverMe> papone, sudo ln -s /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 /lib/libc.so.6 && ls -al /lib/libc.so.6
<papone> ammetto che non capisco cosa mi state facendo fare. controllate che libreire ho e se sono a posto?
<papone> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 set 21 10:54 /lib/libc.so.6 -> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<papone> OverMe: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 set 21 10:54 /lib/libc.so.6 -> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<jester-> papone: un simlik a code no trova la lib, dubiot che su altre 12.04 non ci sia lo stesso problema
<OverMe> papone, riprova ad avviare l'installazione
<papone> mi metti un dubbio... in casa ho un fisso e 3 portatili... mi pare di AVERLI aggiornati tutti, ma ora controllomeglio... in effetti ci sono state di mezzo le vacanze e magari sul netbook che usa mia figlia non funziona qualcosa
<papone> estrae le jre ma si blocca di nuovo, posto il messaggio asp
<papone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1218299/
<OverMe> papone, se avvii l'installazione aggiungendo -i Console
<OverMe> cosa dice?
<papone> -i Console lo metto all'inizio, appena dopo sudo?
<OverMe> dopo il comando del file
<OverMe> sudo comando -i Console
<papone> asp
<papone> stesso risultato
<papone> ora posto
<papone> OverMe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1218305/
<OverMe> papone, dpkg -l | grep libstdc++
<ErVito> alla ricerca della libreria perduta...lolz
<papone> OverMe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1218317/
<papone> già, alla ricerca del tesoro
<jester-> Bb
<OverMe> ls -al /usr/lib/libX*
<OverMe> e facciamo prima
<papone> posso postare un limk?
<papone> http://cmapforum.ihmc.us/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=477
<papone> OverMe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1218326/
<papone> sono riuscito a capire un pezzo ma non fino in fondo, anche se parla della distyro 11-04
<OverMe> ha fatto quello che ti ho fatto fare io
<pdor> ciao nessuno sa dove posso trovare dei comandi macro per liberoffice per fare partire un allarme su calc?
<papone> ah, ok... non me ne ero accorot...
<pdor> insomma una semplice macro che se attivata fa suonare un file wav
<papone> devo acnora studiare
<papone> mi assento 5 minuti, devo stenere i panni
<OverMe> papone, prova a fare una cosa: sudo apt-get install libstdc++5 ia32-libs
<OverMe> poi riprova l'installazione
<giovanni_68> problema Avidemux: tutti file mpeg-ts e m2t fuori sincronismo perche? che cosa sbaglio?
<papone> ora provo
<papone> 246mb da scaricare...
<papone> s
<lucilla987> è  superfluo  o  è necessario  l'antivirus  per  ubuntu?
<lucilla987> cucu'?
<lucilla987> qualkuno  mi  legge?
<davey> lucilla987: io direi superfluo...
<davey> o meglio, per me lo sarebbe.
<lucilla987> ok   sai  dirmi  il  sistema  operativo  che  piu'  tuteli l'home  banking?
<giovanni_68> l'antivirus.... assolutamente superfluo!
<lucilla987> vanno  yutti  bene  da  xubuntu  in  su?
<davey> lucilla987: credo che la cosa he più tutela l'home banking sia l'utente. -.-
<lucilla987> dove  trovo  i  comandi  in  dos  per  ubuntu?
<davey> qualsiasi so va bene
<davey> lucilla987: essendo ubuntu, non ci sono comandi dos :P
<lucilla987> io  l'uso  solo  per  quello  su  un  vecchio  pc
<lucilla987> va beh  come  si  dice   quando  devo   scrivere  su  schermata  nera?
<davey> lucilla987: comunque puoi aprire un terminale e dare comandi unix... per i quali ti rimando a google
<davey> per aprire un terminale o lo cerchi fra i programmi, o schiacci ctrl+t
<Steeler> lucilla987, CTRL+ALT+T
 * davey pensa che il termine "schiacci" sia molto professionale o.O
<lucilla987> se  l'hersik  è  formattato  a caus a di  una  istallazione   interrotta  posso  farlo  lo  stesso?
<lucilla987>   in  live?
<davey> lucilla987: fare cosa?
<lucilla987> l'accesso  al  terminale
<davey> si certo
<davey> lucilla987: ho detto una mink***: non ctrl+t ma ctrl+alt+t
<lucilla987> e  tutti  i  comandi   dove  li  trovo?
<davey> su google, come dicevo... basta una semplice ricerca dei comandi principali di unix
<lucilla987> grazie   senza  di  voi  che  farei?
<davey> comandi | lucilla
<papone> non so cosa abbiate fatto digerire al mio pc con l'ultimo comando, ma ora è partita l'installazione corretta.
<davey> no, come funziona?
<papone> GRAZIE A TUTTO IL SUPPORTO CHE MI AVETE DATO!!!!
<jester-> !comandi  lucilla987
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<davey> lucilla987: apri una chat privata con ubot-it
<jester-> !comandi | lucilla987
<ubot-it> lucilla987: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<davey> ecco grazie mille jester-
<davey> :P
<OverMe> papone, installate le lib a 32bit dato che hai il sistema a 64
<papone> OverMe: ??
<papone> OverMe:  credevo di aaver installaTO IL 32...
<papone> CHE CASINISTA....
<OverMe> papone, uname -a diceva x86_64 ovvero 64bit
<papone> bhe, certo
<giovanni_68> lucilla987: tldp.org
<lucilla987> giovanni'
<giovanni_68> io per capirci qualcosa ho iniziato da li, dove c'(credo) tutta la documentazione sui comadi linux
<giovanni_68> ... purtroppo in inglese
<enzotib> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<Steeler> c'è anche il corso di terminale linux, di MorroLinux sul Tubo
<giovanni_68> poi, da cosa nasce cosa, e con google ho trovato varie guide in italiano
<lucilla987> inglese   aio
<giovanni_68> .... bestia nera vero??
<lucilla987> ma   ascolta   siccom e mi  va  in  crash  l'istalalzione   ci  sono  dei  comandi  per  verificare  la  funzionalità  dell'harwear  del  pc?
<giovanni_68> .... qui passo, gli amici della chat sicuramente ne sanno MOLTO più di me!
<lucilla987> per  dire  s e il  problem a è  della  sched a madre  o  hardisk  vecchio?
<lucilla987> amici  della  chat  soccorrete  una  povera  donzella  alle  prese  con  il  drago  cattivo'
<lucilla987> makke'  il  drago  mi  si  mangera'
<ErVito> !chat | lucilla987
<ubot-it> lucilla987: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lucilla987> riformulo  la  domanda   è  possibile  dal  terminale  dei  comandi  fare  una  diagnosi  del  pc  pe r  riscontrare   eventuali  anomalie  hardwear?
<ErVito> lucilla987: non è un problema ubuntu e comunque ci sono dei software di diagnostica
<lucilla987> che  vanno  bene   anke   se  hai  ubuntu?
<micheg> ad esempio il http://www.sysresccd.org/ ha il memtest e il disktest
<lucilla987> a  prescindere  dal  sitema?
<micheg> ma non è inerente ad ubuntu, è qualcosa che deve girare esternamente agli os installati, se non altro per evitare di lavorare su un disco montato non credi?
<ErVito> che non è propriamente supporto ubuntu
<micheg> a prescindere dal sistema.
<andreaa> giorno
<lucilla987> ok  grazie  ma  non  son  molto  ferrata  come  diceva  la  cavalla  zoppa
<micheg> si il problema più grosso che ci possono essere danni alla mainboard tipo condensatori scoppiati, north bridge o sout bridge difettosi, ventole sudice, pasta termica secca
<micheg> che non danno errori nei test
<micheg> devi darci un occhiata e valutare, e li l'occhio del principiante magari non aiuta.
<lucilla987> grazie  di  cuore
<micheg> sono stato 4 anni con una abit con 2 condensatori andati e non ha mai dato problemi, per dire alle volte tutto funziona uguale.
<lucilla987> a  io  di  occhio  so  fare  solo  quello  di  bue   e  qualke  volta  pure  scotto
<giovanni_68> lucilla: lshw ti visualizza tutto l'hardware installeto
<giovanni_68> .... installato
<lucilla987> ma  mi  dice  ank e s  e  funziona  o  meno?
<giovanni_68> buona..... quantomento vedi se lo rileva
<lucilla987> si  ma  il  problema   è  che   funziona    e poi  KRASH  si  inchioda
<giovanni_68> .... nel senso che non ti da nemmeno il tempo di aprire il terminale?
<lucilla987> no  con  xubuntu  gira  e   qualke  volta  si  ferma
<lucilla987> mentre  non  riesco  ad  istallar e lubuntu
<giovanni_68> scusa ma arrivo tardi.... come non riesci a installa lubuntu?
<giovanni_68> vuoi proprio installarlo a usare una versione live?
<Valgio63> Salve a tutti! Ho un problemino con Ubuntu Studio 11.10, qualcuno mi da una mano?
<glpiana> Valgio63, esponilo e chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<ErVito> signori, questo è un canale di supporto ubuntu, per tutto il resto c'è un canale di chat ed esistono i messaggi privati
<giovanni_68> Chiedete e vi sarà dato.....
<giovanni_68> nei limniti del possibile!
<Valgio63> Allora: Ubuntu è stato installato (non è il mio pc ma di un collega) regolarmente su un HD da 40G montato slave (mi dice ADESSO che Master non andava!).
<giovanni_68> .... se intanto qualcuno aiutasse anche me con quel benedetto Avidemux....
<Valgio63> Volendo aggiungerci un disco da 160G, nuna volta formattato NTFS con Gparted , non lo vedeva, o meglio non lo montava.
<glpiana> giovanni_68, proprio avidemux devi usare? magari con winff il problema non si presenta
<Valgio63> A questo punto ho messo il disco da 40 (con ubuntu) Master e l'altro slave. Adesso mi parte con il grub (prima non lo faceva) ma rimene li ad aspettare non so cosa. Ho detto: premo è e cambio da SDB (prima era sleve ) a SDA ma niente.
<glpiana> !grub | Valgio63 esegui le operazioni del ripristino di grub
<ubot-it> Valgio63 esegui le operazioni del ripristino di grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Valgio63> Allora ho rimesso il tutto come prima, ma idem con patatine. Se parto da Live vedo perfettamente il disco con tutto il suo filesystem.
<giovanni_68> grazie Glpiana! allora , devo tagliare dei file mpeg-ts e m2t registrati con kaffeine e Vlc che visti così sono perfetti, ma avidemux mi scombina tutti i incronismi ( audio in ritardo di 2 secondi)...come li taglio altrimenti?
<glpiana> giovanni_68, per montaggio potresti provare openshot
<Valgio63> ok, ci provo.
<giovanni_68> ho Kdenlive, per qualche problema di libreria non riesco ad installarlo, comunque vorrei capire per quale motivo scombina tutto quando il file originale è perfetto.... ù
<glpiana> giovanni_68, non so dirti, non mi intendo granchè di video. ma magari i tagli effettuati escono dal normale rate del video o dell'audio e tutto si scombina
<giovanni_68> mmmm..... dunque, ti spiego
<giovanni_68> importo il file in avidemux.....lui mi dice di ricostruire l'indice, io, prego , accomodati, fai pure, ..... e a questo punto succede il macello....
<glpiana> ti chiede di ricostruire l'indice probabilmente perchè non è adatto ai formati che macina. puoi provare a passare prima da winff e poi da avidemux
<giovanni_68> openshot e kdenlive non li conosco bene, a me interssa semplicemente un taglio in modo da ridurre la dimensione del file
<giovanni_68> ... giusto, ci avevo pensato anch'io, pensavo solo di convertirli dopo...
<giovanni_68> molte guide, comunque, mi hanno indicato di fare prima la conversione e poi il taglio
<giovanni_68> pensavo solo, per risparmiare tempo, di fare l'esatto opposto; taglio e poi conversione
<Valgio63> con: sudo --bind /dev /mnt/dev mi dice  Opzione non valida  --
<Valgio63> glpiana e ubot-it : con: sudo --bind /dev /mnt/dev mi dice  Opzione non valida  --
<Valgio63> glpiana e ubot - it : con: sudo --bind /dev /mnt/dev mi dice  Opzione non valida  --
<glpiana> Valgio63, non c'è lo spazio tra i trattini e bind
<Valgio63> grazie (faccia rossa!!!)
<Valgio63> con: sudo -- bind /dev /mnt/dev mi dice  command not found bind
<giovanni_68> niente spazio dopo i due trattini
<giovanni_68> nemmeno dopo dev
<Valgio63> già ma se non ci metto Mount!!
<jester-> Valgio63: se non ci metti il de
<jester->  /dev/sticass
<MarcoFe> jester-: buondì ;)
<jester-> aiò MarcoFe
<MarcoFe> jester-: sei un grande, aiuti sempre tutti
<MarcoFe> ma pure glpiana
<jester-> meno di qualcuno
<MarcoFe> grandiosi glpiana e jester-
<MarcoFe> jester-: ogni qual volta guardo il chan, vedo te e glpiana che aiutate qualcuno...non mi sembra meno di qualcuno :)
<Valgio63> Niente da fare, fa come prima. Carica un po' dall'hd e poi si ferma. Prima si vedeva un'animazione che girava mentre caricava all'avvio, adesso rimane lo schermo blu senza niente.
<Valgio63> Se lo reinstallo sul'altro HD, c'è verso di ricopiare dentro le directory per non dover reinstallare tutto?
<giovanni_68> domanda: posso trasformare l'installazione di win Vista in una macchina virtuale????
<Valgio63> Vado a mangiare, a dopo .
<giovanni_68> buon appetito!
<giovanni_68> ..... tutti a mangiare.... bene, ci vado anch'io..... ma poi torno!
<Valgio63> jester e glpiana: Ok , Adesso che ho la pancia piena vediamo se riusciamo a cavare un ragno dal buco!  Idee?
<glpiana> Valgio63, ma i comandi da dove li hai presi? nella guida il comando è sudo mount --bind etc. etc non sudo --bind
<Valgio63> Te l'ho detto prima: mi ero dimenticato il mount!
<glpiana> Valgio63, ok. a che punto sei allora?
<Valgio63> sono pero arrivato in fondo alla procedura, senza errori. Ma al riavvio fa pari pari a prima!
<glpiana> Valgio63, in fondo alla procedura facendo cosa? dove hai installato grub?
<Valgio63> In sda1, come  da comando sudo fdisk -l , sda2 è la swap
<glpiana> sda1? perchè 1? grub va messo nell'mbr, nel caso specifico sda
<glpiana> Valgio63, ti va se rifacciamo tutto insieme passo passo?
<Valgio63> oddio, considera che questo pc è in una stanza, l'altro in un'altra
<glpiana> Valgio63, e non puoi collegarti con l'altro?
<Valgio63> Niet, questo è un pc aziendale in rete, l'altro uno stand alone non attestato.
<glpiana> acc, vabbè. procedi come da guida con i vari mount e quando passi in chroot dimmelo
<Valgio63> vado!!
<Valgio63> riavviato con il cd in live, appena pronto vado fino al punto
<glpiana> ok
<alecv79> salve
<Valgio63> ok, root montata chroot
<Valgio63> debv, sys proc montate
<Valgio63> dev , scusa non debv
<Valgio63> glpiana: ci sei ancora ?
<glpiana> Valgio63, sì eccomi
<Valgio63> dicevo, sono in chroot
<glpiana> Valgio63, grub-install /dev/sda
<glpiana> Valgio63, e poi dai update-grub
<Valgio63> ok vado
<gian_> ciao
<Valgio63> Grub installato, no errori. su update mi ha trovato 2.68-16 2.68.13 e 2.68.8
<Valgio63> oltre al memtest, ovvio
<glpiana> Valgio63, immagino i numeri no siano quelli, magari 2.6.38? che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Valgio63> dovrebbe essere la 11.10 ma non ne sono sicuro, visto che non è il mio. dal Kernel però mi suona coma Natty, giusto?
<Valgio63> comunque avado a rivedere
<glpiana> Valgio63, no no, procedi pure con l'exit e lo smontaggio di dev sys proc e mnt
<Valgio63> scusa 2.6.38.16 /13 /8. procedo
<Valgio63> csusa una cosa: nella lista dei comandi, dopo l'uscita da root, c'è un cd  ~
<glpiana> Valgio63, utile solo se avevi dato cd /mnt in precedenza
<Valgio63> Ah, no ho seguito la procedura e non c'era scritto, quindi....
<Valgio63> vado con umount
<glpiana> sì
<Valgio63> glpiana: fatto, riavviato e...........idem come prima!
<glpiana> Valgio63, come prima, cioè?
<Valgio63> il grub parte, avvio con 2.6.38.16 , il disco carica un po' e poi si fernma li. Se esco dalla grafica  CRTL+ALT+F2, c'è una bellissima lineetta che lampeggia e basta! non si scrive , non si fa niente!
<glpiana> Valgio63, e sai mica in seguito a cosa ha cominciato a fare così?
<glpiana> Valgio63, spetta un po'. sei sicuro che il  numero finale sia 16?
<Valgio63> SI!! Ripeto: l'hd era montato come slave, e stato messo master per metterci un secondo HD da 160G. Al riavvio è rimasto li a girare per mezzora. Spento e riacceso dopo aver tolto il secondo hd e ripristinato slave come prima . morto!
<Valgio63> SE provasssi con Previus kernel ? (ovvero 2.6.38.13 o 2.6.38.8?
<glpiana> Valgio63, il fatto è che il kernel attualemnte i uso su natty è il 2.6.38-15, non il 16
<glpiana> Valgio63, non si avvia neanche in reecovery?
<Valgio63> Non ho provato, ma rimane a line a di comando, giusto?
<glpiana> Valgio63, sì e nel caso poi vediamo di fare qualcosa da lì
<Valgio63> provo
<Valgio63> Eccoci all'acqua!
<glpiana> cioè?
<Valgio63> montil  ssck /291 terminato con errori!
<Valgio63> File system contiene errori!
<glpiana> ecco
<glpiana> infila di nuovo il life cde fai un check del disco con gparted
<Valgio63> Premo F per correggere, I per ignorare, S oppure M????
<Valgio63> Ci vorrebbe la foto del monitor!
<glpiana> F allora, che corregga!
<Valgio63> VADO!
<Valgio63> tADAAAAAAAA! :)))))))))) Funge!
<Valgio63> Proviamo adesso a fare la procedura correttta: Se metto il disco come Master, devo rifare il grub d'accapo o no?
<Valgio63> glpiana:   GRAZIE, mi hai salvato da uno scorticamento! Però adesso gli dico di imparare da se!
<glpiana> Valgio63, prova
<glpiana> Valgio63, se non va gli fai di nuovo il ripristino di grub
<Valgio63> grazie
<glpiana> :)
<Valgio63> glpiana: scusa, un'ultima domanda: Sto d....nte ha pensato bene di criptare le cartelle personali, così, se un domani il sistema si impicca, non si recuperano nemmeno i dati! C'è verso di tornare indietro, cioè toglierli lla crottigrafia?
<Valgio63> Come se dentro ci tenesse i filmati porno di sua moglie, invece dei dati dei test alle schede!...Mah!
<glpiana> Valgio63, non so, do un'occhiata
<Valgio63> ci provo anchio.
<Valgio63> glpiana io ho trovato questo: http://www.chimerarevo.com/2012/06/14/ubuntu-come-decriptare-la-home-directory/ pensi che vada?
<glpiana> Valgio63, non so dirtelo. se vuoi provare... a tuo rischio e pericolo...
<Valgio63> Mah più avanti, semmai. Ora guardo Acrei trovato anche questo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1597246 ma io e l'inglese non siamo andati mai tanto d'accordo!
<Valgio63> Provo anche sul Forum di wiki e di majorana.....chissa! Grazie per tutto. Ci sentiamo.
 * paolo 
<mapreri> 'giorno
<gian_> Ciao con un pc pentium III e 256 mb di ram cosa posso installare con S.O.?
<gian_> *come
<glpiana> gian_, della famiglia ubuntu?
<mapreri> cosa avresti intenzione di farci? ti dico puppy se vuoi lavorarci con programmi anche "tendenzialmenti esosi", debian con icewm o una roba simile se vuoi solo navigare e poco altro
<mapreri> gian_: ↑
<gian_> glpiana: si, famiglia ubuntu
<glpiana> gian_, puoi provare con lubuntu che è il più leggero
<glpiana> ma con un pentium 3
<glpiana> gian_, qualcosa di più vecchio non l'hia trovato? :D
<glpiana> *hai
<gian_> ho provato lubuntu ma ho visto che non riesce a installarlo
<mapreri> glpiana: gian_: installare un ubuntu con la sola linea di comando e poi metterci icewm (o anche e17 :P)
<glpiana> mapreri, sempre che Xorg ci giri
<mapreri> glpiana: lol, dai! :D
<glpiana> mapreri, eh, tu ridi
<glpiana> gian_, sai dove prendere un cd minimale o la versione server?
<mapreri> glpiana: ho provato anche un PII, e ci girava... con calma ma ci girava :)
<gian_> dove scaricare la iso?
<glpiana> gian_, sì
<glpiana> mapreri, senza alcuna fretta ci girava
<gian_> lubuntu la scarto, quindi vado per puppy?
<glpiana> puppy linux non è una ubuntu, non c'entra proprio nulla con ubuntu
<gian_> si ma mi hai fatto capire che lubuntu gira a fatica su un Piii
<gian_> e 256 di ram
<glpiana> gian_, puoi provare col cd minimale mettendoci poi un de leggero come suggerisce mapreri
<glpiana> anzi neanche un de, un windows manager
<mapreri> glpiana: un computer del genere è pratico come chiosco :) magari solo firefox sopra X, senza altro niente :)
<glpiana> firefox? lol, se non si ha fretta di avviarlo magari
<glpiana> magari dillo gira decentemente
<gian_> glpiana, il cd minimale dove posso scaricarlo?
<glpiana> gian_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD#A32-bit_PC_.28x86.29
<mapreri> glpiana: ubuntu con solo X dovrebbe prendere < 100 MB (se magari si screma un po' di roba), quindi firefox dovrebbe avere tutta la ram di cui ha bisogno. bisogna però evitare siti tutti js..
<mapreri> :D
<glpiana> 256 mega di ram son davvero pochi, comunque
<gian_> glpiana, non mi interessa firefox, questo pc mi serve solo per videoscrittura
<mapreri> glpiana: ho usato per più di un anno un computer con 300<ram<400 (non mi ricordo bene) con arch+xfce+thunderbird+firefox+gimp e la ram era a malapena piena... certo più di questo non chiedevo, però :) procio non mi ricordo..
<paolab> buon pomeriggio a tutti. avrei bisogno di una mano per quanto riguarda i driver del mio samsung r540. qualcuno cortesemente mi può aiutare? grazie
<enzotib> cos'è?
<paolab> da quando sono passata a ubuntu la cam, il microfono e il bluethoot non mi funzionano, vorrei solo che che funzionassero in qualche modo. (non sono un'esperta di computer e mi sono affacciata da poco al mondo open source)
<paolab> qualcuno mi può dare delle indicazioni?
<paolab> sarebbe cortesia almeno rispondere o si o no
<davey-> pa:
<davey-> paolab: che pc hai?
<enzotib> paolab, per la webcam, hai provato con cheese?
<davey-> e comunque è cortesia anche aspettare... non siamo tutti qui nel chan ad ascoltare inermi
<enzotib> e nemmeno possono rispondere tutti e 55 gli utenti
<paolab> scusate, ma non vedevo nessuna risposta, pensavo non mi leggesse nessuno
<paolab> ho un notebook samsung r540
<paolab> cos'è chees?
<enzotib> paolab, sai aprire un terminale?
<paolab> vado su applicazioni e scelgo il terminale...giusto?
<enzotib> sì
<paolab> allora sì :-) ...almeno quello....
<enzotib> paolab, una volta che lo hai aperto, scrivi nella finestra del terminale cheese (esattamente così) e premi invio
<paolab> ok adesso lo faccio
<paolab> Il programma "cheese" non è attualmente installato.  È possibile installarlo digitando: sudo apt-get install cheese
<enzotib> paolab, ok, segui l'indicazione e installalo
<paolab> ok
<paolab> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto I seguenti pacchetti saranno inoltre installati:   cheese-common gnome-video-effects libcheese-gtk21 libcheese3   libclutter-1.0-0 libclutter-1.0-common libclutter-gst-1.0-0   libclutter-gtk-1.0-0 libclutter-imcontext-0.1-0 libcluttergesture-0.0.2-0   libcogl-common libcogl-pango0 libcogl9 libmx-1.0-2 Pacchetti
<paolab> Pacchetti suggeriti:   gnome-video-effects-frei0r I seguenti pacchetti NUOVI saranno installati:   cheese cheese-common gnome-video-effects libcheese-gtk21 libcheese3   libclutter-1.0-0 libclutter-1.0-common libclutter-gst-1.0-0
<enzotib> !pastebin | paolab
<ubot-it> paolab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<paolab> libclutter-gtk-1.0-0 libclutter-imcontext-0.1-0 libcluttergesture-0.0.2-0   libcogl-common libcogl-pango0 libcogl9 libmx-1.0-2 0 aggiornati, 15 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati. È necessario scaricare 4808 kB di archivi. Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 11,5 MB di spazio su disco. Continuare [S/n]?
<enzotib> paolab, se è necessario usa pastebin
<enzotib> paolab, anche se in questo caso non era necessario mostrare tutto quello che scrive il terminale
<paolab> scusate.....
<paolab> intanto gli dico di sì?
<enzotib> sì
<paolab> ok....penso abbia finito....
<enzotib> allora riprova a lanciare cheese
<paolab> ok
<paolab> ottimo. grazie mille!!!! quindi la cam ora mi funziona nei siti di videochat anche?
<enzotib> paolab, funzionava anche prima, solo che non lo sapevi
<paolab> perchè in quelli dove c'è adobe flash player non funziona
<enzotib> paolab, i siti di videochat sono un'altra cosa, non so bene come funzionano, forse con flash
<enzotib> paolab, i video di youtube li vedi?
<paolab> eh....ho premesso infatti che di pc non ne capisco molto....
<paolab> i video li vedo
<paolab> ma non riesco a utilizzare i siti di videochat
<enzotib> eh, su questo non so aiutarti
<paolab> e per il microfono....dovrebbe funzionare ora?
<enzotib> che altro c'era? il bluetooth?
<enzotib> ah, il microfono
<paolab> microfono e bluetooth
<enzotib> paolab, il microfono sempre per le videochat?
<paolab> mi serve x quello e anche x altro...
<Matt_91> 'sera a tutti, è da anni che ho questo problemino, ma non ho mai risolto per svogliatezza, ma ora sono deciso a risolverlo. ho due portatili, e tutti e due quando sono a batteria con cavo staccato, la scheda audio impazzise, si accende e si spegne a intermittenza(circa ogni secondo) e continuo a sentire dagli altoparlanti: TAC tac TAC tac TAC tac
<Matt_91> sapreste darmi una dritta?
<Matt_91> e soprattutto perchè la spegne e la riaccende? va bene che la spenga per risparmiare energia, ma la tenga spenta e basta dico io :)
<mapreri> ciao Matt_91 :) misteri così per me è meglio non svelarli...
<Matt_91> ciao mapreri no no a me mi sta stufando la cosa :)
<Holden> Matt_91, magari guarda i log... al max puoi scaricare e ricaricare il modulo e vedere che accade
<Matt_91> Holden: ma a nessun'altro lo fa? possibile che due computer diversi che si tolgono 6anni di differenza lo fa su entrambi sto scherzetto?
<mamario> òò.----------chiedo supporto
<Holden> Matt_91, che pc? versione di ubuntu?
<Matt_91> Holden: in entrambi la 12.04 a 64bit i pc uno è un Pavilion della serie dv6000 e un'altro della fujitsu che ha un mese e non so che modello è xD
<mamario> io sono iscritto da oggi perchè ho deciso di studiare ed adottare in maniera definitiva linux
<mamario> il problema è che fatti tutti i controlli necessari, comunque, il mio pc non accetta il boot da drive
<jester-> mamario: ??
<Matt_91> Holden: secondo te che log dovrei guardare?
<paolab> scusate....qualcuno mi sa dire come abilitare la cam e il mic nei siti di videochat? non riesco a cliccare su consenti nella finestra di adobe flash player
<Matt_91> paolab: hehe, manco io ci sono mai riuscito, poi mi sono scaricato i plugin dal sito di adobe a 64bit e... ogni tanto funziona
<paolab> mhmmm.....io ho proprio problemi con flash.....vorrei disinstallare tutto e reinstallarlo correttamente....sai dirmi come faccio?
<Matt_91> paolab: certo
<paolab> grazie!
<Matt_91> paolab: dammi un secono che guardo
<paolab> si....gentilissimo!
<Matt_91> paolab: hai un sistema a 64bit vero? (lo davo per scontato visto che io orami uso e installo solo quello xD )
<paolab> si
<paolab> mi hai fatto venire un dubbio...ma dovrebbe essere proprio a 64
<Matt_91> paolab: allora, adobe non distribuisce più questo file, io c'è l'avrei, però... non so se ti fidi
<paolab> non vedo perchè non dovrei....
<Matt_91> paolab: in alternativa potresti scaricare Google Chrome, quello usa i suoi plugin flash
<paolab> lo uso già.....e non mi funziona!!!!
<Matt_91> -.-"
<paolab> uffi....e non capisco perchè
<Matt_91> aspetta, non è che usci chromium?
<Matt_91> *usi
<paolab> sì....
<Holden> Matt_91, /var/log/syslog
<paolab> non è la stessa cosa? XD
<Matt_91> Holden: attacco batteria e vaediamo allora
<Holden> paolab, che siti di videochat? in generale il supporto flash delle webcam non è granchè
<paolab> bè....non funziona nemmeno su chatroulette.....ma non funziona nemmeno in altri....
<Matt_91> paolab: assolutamente no
<paolab> io uso chromium
<Matt_91> paolab: no non funziona su nessun sito, te lo assicuro xD
<Holden> paolab, lol, vuoi seriamente andare su chatroulette? :D
<paolab> ok matt....grazie....
<paolab> era un esempio holden
<Matt_91> paolab: allora o ti passo il file io o scarichi chrome da qui: https://www.google.com/chrome
<paolab> sto provando a scaricare chrome intanto
<Matt_91> Holden: -.-" ufff, sembra che racconto cavolate. ora il mio hp non lo fa più. o è un caso o con gli aggiornamenti è stato risolto
<Holden> Matt_91, meglio così
<paolab> bene....ma non mi apre chrome
<paolab> se clicco sulla cartella non succede nulla
<Matt_91> sapete se è possibile disabilitare la scheda audio anche con il pc attaccato alla corrente? perchè se io disabilito l'audio non vedo perchè mi debba rimanere accesa. ai tempi quando usavo qundows, come disabilitavo l'audio, si spegneva anche la sceda audio
<paolab> sono proprio imbranata!!!
<Matt_91> paolab: o.0 che cartella?
<paolab> mi ha scaricato chrome, messo una cartella in scaricati....
<paolab> non va
<Matt_91> paolab: doppio click sul file e dovrebbe aprirsi software center. se non si apre ti guiderò io con il terminale
<paolab> fatto...mi dice architettura a 64 errata....dici che è a 32? XD
<paolab> io ricordavo di aver installato la 64
<paolab> uffi
<Matt_91> paolab: dal terminale dai: uname -p
<paolab> ok
<paolab> risultato.... i686
<paolab> che vuol dire?
<Matt_91> paolab: 32bit
<paolab> uffi.....
<paolab> è un problema?
<Matt_91> paolab: quindi dovrebbe andare con flash che installi dal software centr
<Matt_91> *center
<paolab> eh...ma non è così....ora provo a scaricare chrome x 32 e vediamo che succede
<paolab> ma quindi avrò sempre la 32? non posso farla diventare a 64?
<paolab> scusate le domande sceme, ma sono nuova e sto cercando di imparare x non dover tornare a windows....proprio non vorrei!!!
<Holden> paolab, ok, ho appena provato chatroulette (e me ne sono subito pentito :D), almeno gli altri li vedo... non ho provato a connettere la webcam però
<Matt_91> paolab: no devi reinstallare che io sappia, ma se non usi il pc per elaborare grandi mole di dati(tipo editor video/foto o elaborazione in generale) va benissimo il 32bit!
<paolab> allora lo lascio così...il problema è che la mia cam non funziona holden
<Holden> paolab, con cheese va?
<paolab> anche con chrome mi dice che la webcam non è attiva
<Matt_91> Holden: ok ora lo sta rifacendo
<Holden> paolab, che webcam è? da terminale  lsusb
<paolab> l'ho installato prima cheese e andava....ora riprovo
<Matt_91> Holden: sta diventando stressande xD
<paolab> è integrata....notebook samsung r540
<Matt_91> Holden: no no il problema di paolab l'ho avuto anc'io, il problema è flash -.-"
<Holden> paolab, beh se va con cheese, allora è un problema di flash... credo che sia difficile farla andare. ma penso con skype funziona di sicuro
<Holden> Matt_91, lo so
<paolab> scusate se stresso....
<Matt_91> Holden: comunque syslog non dice nulla :(
<paolab> ora non va più nemmeno con cheese
<Holden> paolab, no, non credo Matt_91 si riferisse a te, ma al suo problema con la scheda audio
<paolab> 10 minuti fa sì...ora no....
<Holden> paolab, chiudi i browsers
<paolab> e poi come resto in chat con voi?
<Holden> ah già...
<Matt_91> paolab: haha, no no non mi riferivo a te, ma del mio computer che sta diventando stressante per un problema con la scheda audio ;)
<Holden> pensavo stessi usando xchat paolab
<paolab> mhmmmm,,,,no,,,,dove trovo xchat?
<Holden> paolab, nel gestore pacchetti o come si chiama nelle nuove versioni
<paolab> matt.....ora sto veramente diventando stressante anch'io XD
<Holden> ubuntu software center
<Matt_91> paolab: ma va
<paolab> scaricata....in che canale entro?
<Matt_91> Holden: l'unica cosa che vedo nei log(non in syslog) è che è abilitata la modalità power-save della scheda audio intel
<Holden> paolab, #ubuntu-it
<Matt_91> solo che dovrebbe rimanere spenta e basta no continuare TAC tac TAC
<Holden> Matt_91, penso sia quello... dovrebbe esserci qualche opzione nel modulo per disabilitarlo
<Matt_91> Holden: si ma io non voglio disabilitarlo.... dai, sarebbe un peccato
<Matt_91> lascerei questa opzione come ultima spiaggia :)
<Holden> Matt_91, non so, cerca un pò su google
<paolab> non lo trovo....chiudo tutto e provo con cheese e vediamo se funziona.....poi torno
<Holden> paolab, ok.
<paolab> rieccomi....la cam su cheese funziona....quindi è flash?
<Holden> paolab, per xchat guarda qui, è facile configurarlo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<Holden> paolab, a questo punto penso di si... ma google chat e skype funzionano bene su ubuntu
<paolab> grazie holdeo sei un tesoro
<paolab> e se provassi a disinstallare flash e a reinstallarlo?
<Holden> paolab, prego cara
<Holden> paolab, vai su questa pagina http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Holden> dovrebbe dirti che versioni hai installata
<paolab> You have version 11,2,202,238 installed
<Holden> paolab, ok, è già l'ultima...
<Matt_91> paolab: sudo aptr-get purge flashplugin-*
<Matt_91> poi reinstalli :)
<paolab> ogni volta che entro in un sito dove ci sono cose in flash ci devo cliccare sopra per farle partire....questo non credo sia normale, no?
<Matt_91> un bel purge non fa mai male
<Matt_91> no
<paolab> ecco....quindi mi sa che ho messo mani dove non dovevo o non so cosa.....esiste un bel rimedio a tutto ciò?
<Holden> paolab, penso di no... magari dacci un link di esempio
<paolab> lo stesso link che mi ha dato tu....per visualizzare la mia versione ho dovuto cliccare sul quel riquadro che era grigio e con una f al centro....altrimenti non lo vedevo
<Holden> paolab, un attimo
<paolab> tutto il tempo che vuoi....anzi...grazie davvero a tutti!!!
<paolab> vado a prendere qualcosa da bere...
<Holden> paolab, quando torni apri il terminale
<paolab> eccomi
<paolab> aperto
<Holden> paolab, lancia questo comando:   dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<paolab> fatto....
<Holden> ok, quante righe sono uscite fuori?
<paolab> ii  adobe-flash-properties-gtk             11.2.202.238-0precise1                  GTK+ control panel for Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11
<paolab> ii  adobe-flashplugin                      11.2.202.238-0precise1                  Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11
<paolab> rc  flashplugin-installer                  11.2.202.238ubuntu0.12.04.1             Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<paolab> tutto qui....
<Holden> ok... beh mi pare a posto... ma usi firefox o chromium?
<paolab> indifferente....tanto non funziona con nessuno dei due
<Holden> dici non funziona la webcam con tutti e due, o il flash in generale?
<paolab> e nemmeno con chrome
<paolab> orpo....aspetta
<paolab> flash su firefox funziona normalmente.....la cam non funziona in nessuno dei due
<Holden> ok... mi sa che la cam con flash è difficile che funzioni, anche se a volte su dei siti va...
<paolab> ma con windows mi funzionava...
<Holden> lo so...
<Holden> la speranza è che col tempo flash venga abbandonato e si passi ad una soluzione che funziona davvero dappertutto
<paolab> speriamo....
<paolab> io ne posso benissimo fare a meno, ma non è giusto perchè ci sarà chi abbandonerà ubuntu magari anche per questo....
<paolab> posso farti ancora una domanda?
<paolab> se non ti ho stressato abbastanza...
<Holden> beh, visto che su chatroulette il rapporto uomini/donne è 10:1 e la maggior parte sono pervertiti non credo qualcuno abbandoni ubuntu per questo, almeno spero :D dimmi
<paolab> eheheheh
<Holden> paolab, non lo so per certo, ma penso che cose tipo la videochat di fb funzionino...
<paolab> io dovrei scaricare dei software che funzionano solo su win e mac....sono software x fare trading...c'è un modo per farli girare su ubuntu?
<paolab> scusa....ma sono proprio all'A,B,C...
<fabio_cc> paolab, per favore per incollare usa pastebin
<fabio_cc> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<paolab> scusa fabio, lo farò
<Holden> paolab, ci sono diverse strade... se funzionano son wine si può usare questa strada, altrimenti si può usare una macchina virtuale su cui gira windows (in pratica si fa girare windows dentro ubuntu)
<Holden> con wine*
<fabio_cc> paolab, nessun problema :)
<paolab> ok grazie....
<paolab> è difficile da usare wine?
<Holden> non è difficile no, magari chi lo usa per la prima volta ci mette un pò a capire come funziona però...
<paolab> ok proverò...grazie mille di tutto. a buon rendere!
<Holden> ciao paolab, buona fortuna con ubuntu
<paolab> :-)
<ParanoidAndroid> ciaux a tutti
<frapez> cio a tutti
<frapez> ciao
<frapez> vorrei sapere se esiste un programma che mi permette di entrare in un pc (windows) con permesso per poter sistemare alcune cose
<frapez> in remoto
<XRC7> salve
<XRC7> avrei un problema con gli aggiornamenti di ubuntu
<XRC7> posso chiedere a voi ?
<XRC7> quando provo a trovare nuovi aggiornamenti per ubuntu mi dice questo problema "Scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito  ControW:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubun-tor/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubun-tor/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ig
<luke_> buonasera a tutti
<luke_> ho un problemino
<luke_> provo ad aggiornare ma........http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1219279/
<XRC7> avrei un problema
<XRC7> quando provo a trovare nuovi aggiornamenti per ubuntu mi dice questo problema "Scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito  ControW:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubun-tor/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubun-tor/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ig
<mibofra> ciao :D , è un problema comune
<mibofra> se vai sul gestore di repo esterni ed elimini quel ppa
<mibofra> dai poi "sudo apt-get update"
<mibofra> e dopo tutto ok :D .
<Carlin0> du palle sti ppa
<naxil> ragazzi
<naxil> non riesco a installare la gui del mupen64plus
<Carlin0> e cosa sarebbe ?
<naxil> emulatore nintendo64
<naxil> e' un casino
<naxil> ok dai
<naxil> mi so stufato
<naxil> cmq 10.04 mi va na bomba
<naxil> anche se mi da un'errorino all'inizo
<doom_> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-22
<ParanoidAndroid> night
<quatar> Ciao a tutti. Ho ubuntu server 11.10 e da un po' ottengo il messaggio «the volume "boot" has only 0 bytes disk space remaining», il che ad esempio mi impedisce di aggiornare i pacchetti del kernel..
<quatar> ma io non so che tipo di pulizia posso fare
<hptx1000> ciao a tutti
<hptx1000> possiedo un hp tx1000
<hptx1000> con ubuntu 10.04
<hptx1000> ma non riesco a usare il touchscreen
<nannes> quatar: ahiahiahi, come mai hai messo la partizione boot separata? E soprattutto, come mai le hai concesso così poco spazio?
<nannes> hptx1000: Impossibile, funzionava già da Ubuntu 8.04 x
<nannes> D
<hptx1000> se clicco sullo schermo mi manda in alto a sinistra
<hptx1000> e non riesco a calibralrlo
<quatar> nannes: installazione standard: io non scelsi nulla
<quatar> comunque sto per rimuovere via apt-get i linux-image* e i linux-headers* vecchi. È pericoloso?
<hptx1000> come lo calibro
<nannes> quatar: Se rimuovi *SOLO* quelli vecchi, nessun pericolo.  Usa pure apt-get purge . E alimina anche linux-headers oltre ai linux-image
<nannes> quatar: Strano, non mi ricordavo che l'installazione server facesse ste boiate.. Appena hai finito con la rimozione dei kernel fatti sentire che son curioso di veder
<quatar> ma quel tool che c'era qualche versione di ubuntu fa, janitor, farebbe la stessa csa?
<quatar> okay. Giacché faccio u'altra domanda
<nannes> janitor???
<quatar> scusa non volevo far inorridire nessuno
<nannes> ahh no lascia perdere quei cosi.. usa apt
<quatar> okok
<nannes> quatar: chiedi chiedi
<nannes> si è offeso? ^^ stavo per rispondergli
<nannes> bah poco pazienti..
<quatar> l'altra domanda è questa: ieri stavo installando (o meglio seguendo via chat l'installazione) di un 12.04 LTS server su un pc con win7 già installato (e usato per un annetto). Lo spazio evidentemente era abbastanza deframmewntato da permettere di partizionare
<quatar> così dall'installer ho fgatto scegliere "installa a fianco di win7"
<quatar> però la schermata dello slider per la scelta dello spazio disco era strana:
<quatar> nelle informazioni sul volume c'era scritto "bla bla bla ide0 bla bla hitachi (sda), totale 230.7 GB"
<quatar> ma la somma delle due "metà" faceva 298 GB!
<quatar> ed inoltre non apparivano le etichette "win 7" / "ubuntu"
<quatar> (non parlo del partizionatore avanzato eh)
<quatar> Date queste due incongruenze, ho detto di fermare il tutto e di aspettare delucidazioni.
<nannes> spè che devo pisciare, un sec
<quatar> và và
<nannes> L'installazione aveva l'interfaccia grafica o era testuale?
<nannes> E poi, io faccio sempre quello manuale e per darti una risposta dovrei vedere la schermata di cui parli
<quatar> c'è un pastebin per gli screenshot?
<nannes> si http://imagebin.org
<quatar> questa è quella che mi han mandato
<quatar> http://imagebin.org/229356
<quatar> per confronto: normalmente è così http://www.cheap-computing.com/image-files/how_to_install_ubuntu_9.jpg
<nannes> non si vede nulla :S Dille di premere il tasto stamp che le salva la schermata
<quatar> eh ma il nuovo installer non ermette di usare le applicazioni della live durante l'installazione (tra cui ad es un browser)
<quatar> e comunque ora non sono in contatto
<quatar> vabè facciamo che poi vado a trovarla e cerco di risolvere io: ora ovlevo solo auqlche anticipazione su dove andare a parare
<nannes> bah nulla , a me sembra strano
<nannes> Semplicemente usa il partizionamento manuale
<quatar> ecco.. giacché spiegami qualcosa anche su questo :P
<quatar> io normalmente, quando installo ubuntu eliminando del tutto win
<quatar> prendo la partizione ntfs esistente
<nannes> visto che quella di Win è deframmentata, puoi rimpicciolirla (da dx) e mettere ubuntu + swap  nello spazio liberato
<quatar> la elimino, partiziono e formatto
<nannes> quatar: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<quatar> ma nel partizionamento manuale è permesso il "rimpicciolire" senza eliminare la partizione e rifarla?=
<nannes> Elimini??? elimini cosa?
<nannes> quell'installazione non gliel'avevi fatta bloccare, scusa'?
<quatar> sìsì
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<quatar> no, dco, di solito io prendo computer con win, elimino e rifaccio da capo la tabella delle partizioni
<quatar> stavolta invece volgo solo rimpicciolirne una esitente
<quatar> e pensavo non fosse "banale" con lo strumento di partizionamento
<nannes> esatto. Ovvio che lo puoi fare!
<nannes> Beh ormai è diventato quasi banale, sì
<quatar> però okay, ora vedo di sì... anzi, a quanto pare lo fa windows stesso volendo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/RidimensionarePartizioneWindows
<quatar> grazie mille. Se passi da Pisa chiedi pure per una birra
<nannes> quatar: Ovviamente è *comunque* straconsigliato/semiobbligato un backup di sicurezza
<quatar> sìsì, le ho già detto di mettere da parte tutta la sua roba importante
<nannes> quatar: Ohhh strano, stavolta mi invitano una birra in un posto dove devo passare davvero XD
<quatar> (anche se non sono un grande smanettone installo ubunti ogni settimana e ho il mio messaggio standard con tutte le avvertenze (tipo "è un medicinale leggere attentamente il foglio ilustrativo se il problema persiste...")
<nannes> :D
<quatar> nannes: internet festival?
<nannes> quatar: Nu, per starci :P
<quatar> ah! beh benvenuto ;)
<bollito> ciao a tutti
<bollito> ho un problema con il mio hp tx1000
<bollito> ho installato ubuntu 10.04 ma il touch screen non va
<bollito> nel senso funziona ma in qualsiasi punto tocco mi porta la freccia in alto a sinista
<jester-> bollito: 10.4?
<quatar> beh vi saluto, che giacché avanzo di versione
<bollito> si
<nannes> bollito: Quel hp usa un touchscreen eGalax.  Leggi qui, sembrano esserci riusciti su 10.04 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478877
<bollito> ok aspetta
<bollito> nella calibrazione mi fa fare il primo click in alto a sinistra e poi basta
<sin> hola!dopo aver aggiornato ubuntu la navigazione si è rallentata tantissimo.si può eleiminare l'aggiornamento senza combinare casini?
<nannes> sin: volendo sì, ma non credo sia per quello
<nannes> controlla quanto spazio hai libero, apri il terminale:
<nannes> df
<sin> ciao,allora ho disinstallato e reinstallato firefox ma la situazione nn cambia quindi deve essere ubuntu
<sin> vado
<sin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1220088/
<jester-> sin: controlla nel rutter se la banda che ti passa il provider sia a posto
<jester-> nello status del rutter
<jester-> prim di are al colpa all'aggornamento
<sin> si,come faccio?
<jester-> ci entri con ff
<jester-> che rutter hai
<sin> con l'indirizzo?
<sin> netgate pirelli
<jester-> eh
<TaLaDo> -.-
<jester-> sin: http://192.168.1.1 dovrebbe esere
<jester-> sin: è quello bbiancoa 2 antenne o quello antico rotondo
<sin> è quello senza le cose che hai detto,è vecchio di qualche anno èun voip
<TaLaDo> voip?
<sin> però non so leggere la banda che mi passa
<sin> forse sono queste? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1220106/
<jester-> sin: si in download hai 6000 qualcosa
<jester-> sin: a quanto scarica se fai un download
<sin> dovrebbe andar bene ... uso anche amule e questo lo capisco rallenta ma così è troppo!
<sin> adesso sto aprendo una pagina  e ancora nulla .troppo lento.hia visto il precedente pastebin su l'utilizzo della memoria?
<jester-> sin: amule scarica a seconda di quello che ti passano i pc in rete collegati e non fa testo per la velocità
<jester-> sin: wget http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.0/testing/linux-3.6-rc6.tar.bz2
<jester-> sin: a quanto va
<sin> quando si decide ad aprirlo ...
<sin> per il download di quello che mia hai mandat è intorno ai 300 - 250kb/s
<sin> cosa è un test di velocità della memoria?
<nannes> jester-: magari faglielo pure installare quel kernel! lol
<nannes> sin: Sicuramente è emule, se lo chiudi torna tutto ok. Volendo puoi anche settare un LIMItE per emule, così non ti occupa tutta la banda
<jester-> sin: un po scarso per la banda che hai
<jester-> sin: chiudi amule però che quello ciuccia tutto
<jester-> con quello aperto anche se lo limiti non va piu una sega
<sin> prima dell'agg.avevo amule aperto e funzionava tutto ok
<sin> ma come lo installo?
<bollito> ciao a tutti ho ubuntu 11.04 ma non so come calibrare il touch screen
<jester-> bollito: non mi pare che il tacc sceen sia supportato
<bollito> in ubuntu 11.04 perfettamente
<bollito> solo che [ calibrato male
<DD3my> bollito, dai piu informazioni, lo vuoi calibrare nella tv oppure nel pc?
<bollito> nel pc
<DD3my> perche in entrambi i  casi dovresti scaricare i driver
<bollito> il computer [ un hp tx1000
<jester-> bollito: intendi che tocchi lo schermo come il cellofono?
<jester-> bollito: o intendi il mouse tacc
<DD3my> bollito, 32 o 64?
<bollito> no ho un tablet pc praticamente si gira lo schermo, si chiude ae si usa con la penna
<bollito> comunque [ un 64 bit
<DD3my> okei
<bollito> scusate non ho ancora impostato la tastiera italiana
<bollito> come lo calibro il touch screen_
<bollito> ???
<TaLaDo> bollito, pazienza :)
<DD3my> bollito, apri il terminale e prova a scrivere questo comando
<DD3my> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-evtouch
<bollito> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-evtouch Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto xserver-xorg-input-evtouch
<DD3my> bollito, mmm ok
<DD3my> aspetta un attimo
<DD3my> bollito, apri il terminale e scrivi eGalaxTouch
<DD3my> ti dovrebbe aprire la pagina di configurazione del touch
<bollito> eGalaxTouch: command not found
<DD3my> aggiungi sudo
<DD3my> di nuovo errore?
<bollito> sudo: eGalaxTouch: command not found
<bollito> non ho installato driver.. mi funzionava gia da subito
<DD3my> bollito, allora mi devi dire che kernel stai usando in questo momento
<bollito> come lo vedo_
<DD3my> perche cosi ti linko la pagina da dove puoi scaricare i driver
<DD3my> bollito, dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<DD3my> dimmi l ultimo
<bollito> linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic			install linux-image-generic				install
<bollito> sto usando ubuntu via live usb
<DD3my> bollito, home.eeti.com.tw/web20/eGalaxTouchDriver/linuxDriver.htm
<DD3my> devi scaricare il primo
<bollito> una volta scaricato che faccio_
<DD3my> il formato è è.deb?
<DD3my> .deb*
<DD3my> o tar.gz?
<DD3my> se è il secondo lo devi scompattare e poi lo fai partire
<bollito> tar.gz
<bollito> cosa faccio con il tar.gz_
<DD3my> devi estrarlo
<bollito> fatto
<bollito> ora?
<DD3my> dovresti far partire il file setup.sh
<DD3my> no scusa ti ho detto una scemenza
<DD3my> bollito, entra nella cartella eGTouch64
<bollito> ora
<bollito> ?
<bollito> dd3my_
<DD3my> entra in una delle due cartelle e seleziona il primo file
<bollito> lo fatto ma  mi chiede quale applicazione aprire
<DD3my> scusa apri il file .ini
<DD3my> ti dirà di aprirlo da terminale
<bollito> ok l-ho aperto da terminale
<DD3my> cosa ti dice?
<bollito> niente si apre una piccola finestra per un millesimo di secondo e scompare
<bollito> ricordo che sto usando una live da usb
<DD3my> bollito, allora non saprei.. ho visto anche c'è la cartella guide prova a darci un occhiata
<bollito> okay grazie per l-aiuto
<DD3my> bollito, anche se sei in live i driver li dovrebbe installare credo
<albo96> ciao :)
<albo96> ciaoo ;)
<mach7> salve ho un problema. quando avvio ubuntu 12.04 non vedo il logo. dopo qualche secondo comunque ubuntu si avvia.
<mach7> a cosa è dovuto ciò?
<shukty> to mach7 provato con grub customizer ?
<mach7> no, è un programma che trovo nel repositorio?
<shukty> to mach7 questo non lo ricordo, quello che so e' che con questo puoi ottenere le risposte che desideri in maniera veloce
<shukty> to mach7 oltre alla scelta del tuo custom logo
<mach7> ok è quello che mi serve ma su ubuntu software center non è presente...
<shukty> to mach7 prova a dar uno sguardo su launchpad oppure su webup8.org o com ora non ho presente
<mach7> è saggio scaricare programmi da webup8.org?
<shukty> to mach7 domanda a cui non posso darti una risposta, cosa intendi per saggio ?
<mach7> è affidabile o mi ritrovo con qualche altro problema?
<shukty> to mach7 in riferimento a cio' che necessiti io stesso lo utilizzo da 4 mesi e non ho problemi
<mach7> perfetto ok, era ciò che intendevo
<mach7> l'ho trovato ora lo installo
<shukty> to mach7 per il resto non ho riscontri personali e quindi devi andar cauto
<antonio_> salve a tutti ragazzi, ho un problema con una ket internet della alcatel modello X215s cosa posso fare?
<mach7> niente ragazzi. ho provato con grub customizer ma riesco a mettere una immagine solo al grub mentre io vorrei solo vedere il logo di ubuntu all'avvio, cioè quando carica il SO
<mach7> la cosa strana è che io vedo il logo di ubuntu quando arresto il sistema mentre non appare quando lo avvio
<mach7> nessuno ha già trattato un problema simile?
<rek_> ciao
<lucilla987> aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh me  misera  me  tapina
<Atos> salve
<Atos> avrei un problema con ubuntu 12.04 qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<lucilla987> non riesco ad  istallare  nessun  tipo  di  ubuntu xubuntu lubuntu e  vaffacububtu
<lucilla987> ki mi aiuta
<davey> !chiedere | Atos
<ubot-it> Atos: Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<davey> !chiedere | lucilla987
<ubot-it> lucilla987: Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<Atos> lol
<cristian_c> lucilla987, spiega dove ti blocchi
<Atos> allora ieri ho fatto gli aggiornamenti per ubuntu 12.04 e dopo il riavvio non si sente più l'audio , la scheda viene riconosciuta e su alsamixer non vedo problemi
<lucilla987> ram 500 si  blocca in  punti  diversi sia  x  che  l  che  ubuntu 11.04
<cristian_c> !italiano | lucilla987
<ubot-it> lucilla987: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<lucilla987> panic  occrated switcing back text  cosole
<lucilla987> questo  spesso  dice
<cristian_c> Atos, hai anche il chip hdmi?
<lucilla987> che  si  mangia?
<cristian_c> lucilla987, allora, con il cd live ci sono problemi?
<cristian_c> lucilla987, parlavo ad atos
<lucilla987> no
<lucilla987> no
<lucilla987>  a  volte  si  blocca  anche  da  live
<Atos> cristian_c: credo di si
<cristian_c> lucilla987, quindi avvi il cd per l'installazione, selezioni 'Installa ubuntu' o simile e poi?
<cristian_c> Atos, forse è selezionato quello
<cristian_c> Atos, è accaduto anche ad altri utenti dopo gli aggiornamenti di sistema se mi ricordo bene
<lucilla987> prima  o  poi  crash  oppure fisce  e  non  ha  istallato
<cristian_c> lucilla987, quant'è vecchio il pc?
<Atos> e come faccio a selezionare quello giusto?
<lucilla987> abbastanza 10  anni
<cristian_c> Atos, dalla finestra di configurazione dell'audio
<cristian_c> lucilla987, è molto vecchio
<cristian_c> lucilla987, quanta ram ha?
<lucilla987> anke  lanoonna  è  vekkia mika labutto
<lucilla987> 516
<cristian_c> qui ci starebbe bene una battua di jester- XD
<Atos> no la non c'è e ho cmq provato tutte le combinazioni possibili
<cristian_c> *battuta
<cristian_c> Atos, lspci -k
<jester-> cristian_c: poor linux
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Atos
<ubot-it> Atos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lucilla987> insomma  che  fac cio  butto  la  nonna
<Atos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1220739/ cristian_c
<cristian_c> lucilla987, dalla live di lubuntu, digita in un terminale: lscpu
<cristian_c> lucilla987, così scopriamo se hai un cpu accettabile per l'installazione
<lucilla987> puoi aspettarmi che  stavo  riprovando?
<lucilla987> ok
<lucilla987> grazie
<cristian_c> lucilla987, o se sai quanti Mhz ha la cpu, puoi anche evitare di mettere su la live
<lucilla987> si aspetta mi  sembra   che  iniziava  con  2
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> aveva xp?
<lucilla987> 200  mega  puo essere
<cristian_c> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<lucilla987> dovrei  mettere xubuntu 8,04?
<lucilla987> invchiodato  che  faccio  vado  live?
<cristian_c> lucilla987, credo che il tuo pc non ce la faccia neanche con lubuntu
<Atos> magari con la minimal
<lucilla987> dai  non  mollarmi
<cristian_c> lucilla987, comunque ho un'idea
<cristian_c> Atos, aspetta un attimo
<jester-> solo le èatomze sui 200 mesi fanno i miracoli
<jester-> patonze*
<lucilla987> ebntro  live?
<cristian_c> lucilla987, allora, puoi usare la versione alternate per l'installazione, se c'è
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> jester-, anche perché il problema ce l'ha con l'installazione a quanto pare :)
<Atos> magari il lettore cd scassato
<jester-> quanta ram ha
<Atos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1220739/ cristian_c u.u
<cristian_c> Atos, ho controllato e hai il chip hdmi
<lucilla987> che  faccio  son  live
<Atos> si ma nelle impostazioni audio non lo vedo...
<cristian_c> quindi dovrebbe mostrartelo la finestra di configurazione
<Atos> ti faccio uno screen
<cristian_c> lucilla987, per l'installazione dovresti usare il cd alternate
<cristian_c> lucilla987, perché con il desktop ti si blocca
<lucilla987> ce lo
<cristian_c> lucilla987, ah, e non l'hai usato?
<lucilla987> xubuntu 1104 alternate
<cristian_c> lucilla987, no Lubuntu alternate, se c'è
<lucilla987> certo indovina  che  succede
<Atos> http://i50.tinypic.com/2nvgp1.png eccolo
<lucilla987> no  ce  iso
<cristian_c> azz, una sondblaster
<cristian_c> *sound
<cristian_c> lucilla987, controllo se c'è l'alternate, asp
<Atos> fino a ieri funzionava :(
<cristian_c> Atos, l'hdmi è anche audio quindi dovrebbe esserci
<cristian_c> 	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<lucilla987> per  aasuurdo  listallazion e che  v a piu  av anti  è ubuntu 1104
<cristian_c> e comunque allora non è quello il problema, Atos
<cristian_c> Atos, cerco un modo per risolvere
<Atos> ok grazie :)
<cristian_c> lucilla987, sarà un caso
<Atos> lucilla987: ma in quel pc prima avevi XP o w2000?
<lucilla987> boh  l'ardisk  era  formattato
<jester-> lucilla987: quanta ram hai e quanto è grande lo spazio assegnato al sistema
<lucilla987> 516 e 40g
<cristian_c> lucilla987, trovata!
<jester-> lucilla987: sicuro che sia 40 giga?
<cristian_c> lucilla987, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/DownloadTorrent
<cristian_c> c'è anche il cd alternate di lubuntu
<cristian_c> mi raccomando scarica la versione i386
<lucilla987> masrterixxo  ache  questo?  o  pooos  scaricarlo  d a live?
<cristian_c> lucilla987, scaricalo dove ti trovi meglio ,anche da xp
<cristian_c> poi segui questa guida
<lucilla987> no  dicevo  da  live  lubuntu si  puo  fare?
<cristian_c> !alternate | lucilla987
<ubot-it> lucilla987: Il CD Alternate è un CD con la classica installazione testuale. Supporta un maggior numero di hardware rispetto al live cd e può anche essere usato per l'aggiornamento. Cerca il link nella pagina di download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/
<cristian_c> lucilla987, credo si possa fare, ma il tuo pc mi sembra poco efficiente per lavorare bene in live
<lucilla987> okdicevo  posso  scaricarlo  mentre  sono  su  live>???
<cristian_c> lucilla987, eh, ma devi scaricarlo da qualche parte
<cristian_c> ovviamente non puoi sul cd stesso
<cristian_c> quiindi meglio xp
<lucilla987> asulla'hardisk  non  posso?
<cristian_c> lucilla987, sì, puoi
<cristian_c> Atos, sembra non ci siano problemi
<lucilla987> appunto  vado  live  escarico  no?
<cristian_c> Atos, prova: aplay -l
<cristian_c> lucilla987, sì, e scegli la destinazione sull'hard disk
<lucilla987> questo  è  piu'  complicato  ma  ci  provo
<lucilla987> quale  rrera il  s.o.  da  scaricare?
<cristian_c> lucilla987, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/lubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<lucilla987> ma  questo  gia  celo
<lucilla987> forse  8.04
<cristian_c> lucilla987, avevi detto di aver scaricato l'alternate di xubuntu
<cristian_c> lucilla987, anche perché la 8.04 di lubuntu non esiste neanche
<lucilla987> a  gia  scusa  me  sto  a rimbambi
<Atos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1220781/ cristian_c
<cristian_c> Atos, uhm, davvero strano
<lucilla987> e  xubuntu  alternate  piu'  vecchio?
<cristian_c> Atos, è come se quella di default fosse l'hdmi, anche se nella finestra dell'audio non la vede
<Atos> ma l'hdmi credo sia della scheda video
<Atos> ma non c'è attaccato niente
<cristian_c> lucilla987, non ti conviene, perché il supporto è scaduto per l versioni più vecchie di ubuntu
<lucilla987> ascolta  io  lo  uso  solo  per  hom e banking
<cristian_c> Atos, hdmi significa che in quel cavo passa sia l'audio che il video
<cristian_c> lucilla987, appunto
<lucilla987> ok
<Atos> sisi appunto il monitor è collegato in vga e le casse con il normale spinotto verde nella scheda audio
<cristian_c> lucilla987, figurati, ci saranno dei bug non corretti, niente aggiornamenti, un casino per la sicurezza dei tuoi dati
<cristian_c> Atos, quindi apri alsamixer e fammi uno screenshot
<cristian_c> voglio vedere una cosa
<lucilla987> non  mollarmi  ci  sto  provando  solo  che   c e  un   problema  mi  si  potre bbe  bloccare  durant e lo  scarico
<cristian_c> lucilla987, per questo era meglio scaricare da xp
<cristian_c> o anche da un altro pc
<lucilla987> ok
<lucilla987> se  lo9  metto sull a penna   è  lostesso?
<cristian_c> lucilla987, con l'alternate di lubuntu non dovrebbero esserci blocchi
<cristian_c> lucilla987, penso vada bene, ma il cd è meglio in questi casi
<cristian_c> l'usb a volte da problemi in più
<lucilla987> a  700kb  quanto  ci  metto  ascaricarlo?
<cristian_c> poi è più complicato creare la penna bootabile
<cristian_c> uhm, sarà 700 MB?
<lucilla987> magari
<cristian_c> uhm, forse meno di un'ora
<cristian_c> quanto è grande l'alternate
<cristian_c> ?
<lucilla987> 600
<Atos> http://i49.tinypic.com/29bdgdz.png cristian_c la prima schermata è quella in alto a destra
<cristian_c> Atos, hai selezionato la 1?ì
<cristian_c> Atos, perché in molte immagini è selezionato l'hdmi
<Atos> l'hdmi sta in predefinito
<cristian_c> Atos, tu quale scheda vuoi far funzionare?
<Atos> la Ca01026
<lucilla987> saro  capace  di  masterizzare?   devo  avere  accorgimenti  partic iolari?
<cristian_c> lucilla987, ora ti indico i link giusti sul wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Atos, quindi la soundblaster?
<Atos> si
<lucilla987> non  son  quelli  di  prima?
<cristian_c> Atos, selezionala tramite F6 prima di tutto
<Atos> ok
<Atos> ma non rimane salvato
<cristian_c> lucilla987, dopo che hai scaricato l'alternate dovrei controllare se è stata scaricata correttamente e poi masterizzarla
<cristian_c> Atos, quindi, quanddo riapri alsamixer, ritorna lo spdif di hdmi?
<Atos> si
<lucilla987> aaa e  come  si  fa?
<cristian_c> lucilla987, aspetta che ti trovo i link per fare in modo tutto semplice
<cristian_c> Atos, il problema allora è quello, aspe ti faccio fare una cosa
<Atos> ok
<cristian_c> Atos, seleziona la soundblaster da alsamixer e non chiudere il terminale
<cristian_c> Atos, dopo aver selezionato la sb (e non aver chiuso il terminale) apri anche la finestra dell'audio
<Atos> fatto
<cristian_c> lucilla987, una volta scaricata, vai qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum
<cristian_c> Atos, cosa ti vede?
<lucilla987> mesto  a  mbriaka'
<Atos> uguale a prima
<cristian_c> lucilla987, intanto aspetta che scarica, alla fine è tutto semplice
<cristian_c> anche se non ti sembra
<Atos> http://i50.tinypic.com/2nvgp1.png così
<cristian_c> Atos, allora ho un'idea
<cristian_c> Atos, selezioni la scheda giusta da alsamixer e senza chiudere il terminale, provi l'audio
<Atos> niente
<Atos> provato prima
<cristian_c> Atos, quindi anche con la scheda selezionata, non senti nulla?
<Atos> esatto
<cristian_c> Atos, prova a mutare il canale spdif dell'hdmi
<cristian_c> cioè a metterlo da 00 a MM
<Atos> con le freccette?
<Atos> non si muove
<cristian_c> no, con M
<cristian_c> tasto m sulla tastiera
<cristian_c> in pratica spegni il canale
<Atos> ok
<cristian_c> vedi un po' cosa è cambiato
<Atos> ho fatto M sullo spdif della soundblaster e funziona
<Atos> o.o
<Atos> misteri
<cristian_c> Atos, ottimo
<Atos> si ma ho chiuso il canale è funziona ? :o
<Atos> e*
<cristian_c> cioè?
<Atos> tu mi hai detto di chiudere il canale della hdmi
<Atos> l'ho fatto
<Atos> poi ho chiuso pure quello della soundblaster
<Atos> ed ha funzionato solo alla fine
<cristian_c> Atos, in che senso 'alla fine'
<cristian_c> ?
<lucilla987_> scusa  son  caduta  e  ho  perso  tutto
<cristian_c> eh, prova da hard disk, non da live
<Atos> nel senso che se tengo il canale dell'hdmi acceso funziona lo stesso
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<Atos> l'importante è tenere il spdif chiuso della sounblaster
<cristian_c> comunque hai risolto :)
<Atos> si :D
<Atos> grazie mille!
<cristian_c> lo spdif è un canale per un'uscita audio particolare, che magari non usi
<cristian_c> credo sia quello del vecchio tv (non hdmi)
<Atos> ahn
<Atos> andava in conflitto magari
<cristian_c> è un canale esclusivo (nel senso che esclude gli altri)
<Atos> capito
<Atos> grazie ancora
<Atos> buona fortuna anche a lucilla987_  :)
<Atos> ciao :)
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<lucilla987_> cio bisogno
<nannes> lucilla987_: Non dirlo così , che poi si pensa ad altro   :D  :D  :D LOL
<jester-> nannes: tranquillo che è il solito con un manico tanto
<lucilla987_> dateme  sto  link  che  s e no  prendo  il  martello
<cristian_c> lucilla987_, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/lubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<lucilla987_> sta  scaricando  sa 300k/s
<lucilla987_> posso  fare  una  domanda  fuori  ubuntu?
<lucilla987> cristian  aiuto
<cristian_c> lucilla987, che succede?
<cristian_c> lucilla987, stai scaricando da xp?
<lucilla987> su  xbuntu non  riesco  arimettere  il destop  devo  clikkare  destro  sullo  schermo  per  aprire  la  tendibna  come  faccio  arimettere  aposto?
<lucilla987> lo  avveo  su  un  alytro  ardisk
<lucilla987> mi  sono  spiegat a male  vero?
<cristian_c> lucilla987, fai clic sull'area di lavoro
<cristian_c> ora non ricordo bene com'era fatto il desktop di xubuntu
<lucilla987> prim a cera  sullo  schermo  in  alto  a sinistra
<cristian_c> lucilla987, ma i pannelli sono spariti?
<lucilla987> adesso non  vedo  data  orologio e  per   lavorrae  deco  clikkare  mouse  dx  sullo s chermo
<cristian_c> ho capito
<lucilla987> si  solo  ikone
<cristian_c> lucilla987, alt+F2
<cristian_c> fatto?
<lucilla987> metto  la  pass e  mi  dice  fallita
<cristian_c> perché la password
<cristian_c> ma si apre una finestra?
<lucilla987> ch  egiornata
<lucilla987> si
<lucilla987> per  la  passwordo  ma  non  l'accetta
<cristian_c> lucilla987, quando si apre, digita: xfce4-terminal
<cristian_c> ma nessuno ti ha detto di digitare la password
<lucilla987> ok  adesso?
<cristian_c> si è aperto il terminale?
<lucilla987> melo  chiede
<lucilla987> si
<cristian_c> ora digita: xfce4-panel
<cristian_c> dovrebbero apparire i pannelli
<lucilla987> already runnig
<cristian_c> non è apparso nulla?
<lucilla987> si questa scritta
<cristian_c> allora alt+f2 e poi digita thunar
<cristian_c> anzi
<cristian_c> nel terminale digita: killall xfce4-panel
<cristian_c> o sudo killall xfce4-panel se non dovesse funzionare
<lucilla987> sigh
<cristian_c> hai digitato: killall xfce4-panel nel terminale?
<lucilla987> nessun processo  terminato
<cristian_c> lol
<lucilla987> ma  non  si  puo'  fare col  mouse  dalle  applicazioni?
<cristian_c> lucilla987, prova con sudo killall xfce4-panel
<cristian_c> eh, ma se hai fatto sparire il pannello col cavolo che lo ritiri su da interfaccia
<lucilla987> mmmm
<lucilla987> dice nessun processo  terminato
<lucilla987> killal  comando  non  trovato
<cristian_c> lucilla987, con due l
<cristian_c> killall
<lucilla987> si  era  così
<cristian_c> lucilla987, ora digita: xfce4-panel
<cristian_c> sempre nel terminale
<cristian_c> fatto?
<lucilla987> posso  darti  un  bacio?
<cristian_c> no
<lucilla987> SSSMAKKK
<lucilla987> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaachiuso  terminale  sparito  tutto
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> non dovevi chiuderlo
<fabio_cc> lucilla987, per favore niente off topic
<lucilla987> e c he  ne sapevo?
<cristian_c> lucilla987, alt+f2
<cristian_c> lucilla987, xfce4-terminal
<lucilla987> ok  comelo  salvo?
<lucilla987> fatto  rimesso  che  faccio x  farlo  restare?
<cristian_c> lucilla987, sempicemente non lo salvi, il modo c'è, ma se devi scaricare la iso che ti frega? Lasci aperto il terminale
<lucilla987> ripeti  per  i  mortali
<cristian_c> potresti ad esempio cancelllare alcune cartelle nascoste di xfce nella home
<cristian_c> *semplicemente
<cristian_c> lucilla987, cioè se xubuntu ti serve soltanto per scaricare la iso di lubuntu, tanto vale lasciare aperto il terminale
<lucilla987> e quando  spengo  dopo  ogni  volta  daccapo?
<cristian_c> se usi spesso xubuntu, ti conviene risolvere il problema
<lucilla987> e  come?
<cristian_c> lucilla987, rm -R ~/.config/xfce4/panel
<cristian_c> e poi xfce4-panel
<cristian_c> e dovresti aver risolto
<lucilla987> cacchio  il  segno  dellondina  come  lo  faCCIO?
<remix_tj> lucilla987: altgr-ì
<cristian_c> alt gr + ì
<remix_tj> oppure puoi sostituirlo con $HOME
<lucilla987> HOME?
<cristian_c> prova con alt gr + ì
<lucilla987> TUTTI  INSIEME?
<cristian_c> tutti e due
<cristian_c> alt gr si trova vicino alla barra spaziatrice
<lucilla987> che  scema
<lucilla987> ok  dice  rimuovere  il  file regolare protetto  da  scrittura  eccecc
<cristian_c> mi sembra strano, si trova nella home
<cristian_c> a quale comando sei arrivato?
<cristian_c> altrimenti aggiungi sudo all'inizio
<cristian_c> lucilla987, hai usato killall prima di digitare rm ecc... ?
<lucilla987> no
<cristian_c> allora prova: xfce4-panel --exit; rm -R ~/.config/xfce4/panel; xfce4-panel
<lucilla987> devo metterlo
<cristian_c> lucilla987, fatto?
<lucilla987> no  dovevo  mettere  sudo  o killell  davanti?
<cristian_c> lucilla987, prova l'ultimo comando che to ho detto?
<cristian_c> *ti
<lucilla987> non nriesco  piu  ad  apriree  terminale
<cristian_c> alt+f2
<lucilla987> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa nessun  comando  funzion a piu
<cristian_c> premi i tasti sulla tastiera
<lucilla987> ke  kasino
<lucilla987> micio  ho  riavviato  e funxiona  tutto  bacio
<lucilla987> allora  torre  scaricato  da  vista
<lucilla987> cri?
<cristian_c> lucilla987, se hai scaricato la iso, devi controllare l'md5
<cristian_c> che ti dice se ha scaricato correttamente
<cristian_c> lucilla987, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum
<cristian_c> lol
<lucilla987> scusa  che  significa
<cristian_c> lucilla987, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum
<cristian_c> leggi
<cristian_c> a volte le iso scaricate sono corrotte
<cristian_c> magari per problemi di connessione
<lucilla987> sono  andata  mA  NON  CAPISCO  NULLA  COSA  DOVREI  CONTROLLARE
<cristian_c> lucilla987, sei su win?
<lucilla987> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Scaricare e installare winMD5Sum.
<cristian_c> http://www.nullriver.com/downloads/Install-winMd5Sum.exe
<lucilla987> fatto
<cristian_c> ok, hai davanti l'icona dell'iso che hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> l'alternate
<lucilla987> si
<cristian_c> lucilla987, Fare clic con il tasto destro sul file .iso e selezionare l'opzione Invia a → winMD5Sum
<lucilla987> non  ce  opzione  winmdecc
<cristian_c> lucilla987, l'hai installato l'exe?
<cristian_c> dopo averlo scaricato
<lucilla987> si  ma  non  lo  trovo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> sarà in Download
<cristian_c> cioè hai scaricato l'exe e poi?
<lucilla987> ceè
<lucilla987> ma  su  programmi  no
<cristian_c> lucilla987, installa prima il programma
<cristian_c> lucilla987, fai doppio clic sull'exe scaricato
<lucilla987> trovat  acrtella
<cristian_c> installa il programma con doppio clic sull'exe
<lucilla987> fatto
<cristian_c> vedo che anche con win te la cavi male
<lucilla987> eeee me  la  cavo  male  anke  con le  uov a sfrittellate
<cristian_c> dopo averlo installato, fai clic destro sulla iso alternate
<lucilla987> si  ma  non  ce  ivia a  quella  rob a la
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> lucilla987, hai il pulsante Start su vista?
<lucilla987_> me  so  persa
<cristian_c> lucilla987, fai clic su start e poi su Esegui
<cristian_c> fatto?
<lucilla987_> no
<cristian_c> cosa non trovi?
<lucilla987_> esegui
<cristian_c> va beh, poco male
<lucilla987_> dai  non  perdere  tempo  con  me   sono  senz a speranza
<cristian_c> Start -> Tutti i programmi -> Accessori
<cristian_c> Prompt dei comandi
<cristian_c> ora riesci?
<lucilla987_> si
<cristian_c> digita: winMD5Sum
<lucilla987_> ma  gurada  chre  mds  lo  gia  aperta
<cristian_c> lol
<lucilla987_> ch e brava  e''
<cristian_c> da file name scegli la iso alternate
<cristian_c> fatto?
<lucilla987_> si
<cristian_c> se comare un codice su md5sum, ora in Compare aggiungi:
<cristian_c> a1685837ad50845b6685086fc4743c83
<lucilla987_> calculate?
<cristian_c> fai clic su Compare
<cristian_c> compare
<cristian_c> ah, calculate
<cristian_c> giusto
<lucilla987_> vedi  che  imparo?
<lucilla987_> non  accade  un  piffero
<cristian_c> se appare un codice in md5, inserisci in Compare: a1685837ad50845b6685086fc4743c83
<cristian_c> e poi fai clic su Compare
<cristian_c> hai fatto prima clic su Calculate?
<lucilla987_> si  ma  non  succede nulla
<cristian_c> appare il nome della iso in File name?
<lucilla987_> si
<cristian_c> se fai cilc su calculate, non succede niente, non compare niente?
<lucilla987_> quando  spingo  compare   dice  non  risponde
<cristian_c> no, devi premere Calculate
<lucilla987_> non  risponde
<cristian_c> ah, si è incasinato il programma
<lucilla987_> ch e bello
<cristian_c> uhm, allora: tutti e tre i campi devono essere vuoti
<cristian_c> se devi, riapri il programma
<lucilla987_> no  pieni
<cristian_c> svuotali
<cristian_c> o riapri il programma
<cristian_c> 1) seleziona la iso scaricata, da File name
<cristian_c> 2) fai clic su Calculate
<cristian_c> 3) inserisci a1685837ad50845b6685086fc4743c83 nel campo Compare
<cristian_c> 4) fai clic sul pulsante Compare
<cristian_c> e dovrebbe funzionare
<cristian_c> lucilla987_, fatto?
<lucilla987_> no
<lucilla987_> mds chek  sums are the  same
<cristian_c> oh
<cristian_c> bene
<lucilla987_> a s i?
<cristian_c> vuol dire che la iso non è corrotta
<lucilla987_> ed ora?
<cristian_c> ti dice che i codici sono gli stessi
<cristian_c> devi masterizzare
<lucilla987_> stranio  stando  in  italia
<lucilla987_> ok  poi?
<lucilla987_> basta  così?
<cristian_c> lucilla987_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> lucilla987_, puoi chiudere il programma
<cristian_c> lucilla987_, leggi al link
<lucilla987_> ok  com e posso  ricambiare  la  tua  cortesia?
<cristian_c> nulla
<cristian_c> basta che fai in fretta
<lucilla987_> rimaniamo  amici  almeno
<cristian_c> lol
<lucilla987_> adesso  non  posso  ho  la  cen a  grazie
<cristian_c> ok, salvati la pagina e seguila
<lucilla987_> grazie   bacino
<cristian_c> io stacco ciao
<Indeciso> ciao
<Indeciso> mi servirebbe un consiglio per acquistare un notebook per ubuntu
<Indeciso> c'e qualcuno in grado di aiutarmi
<Guest32232> buonasera
<Guest32232> ho bisogno di un consiglio
<Guest32232> ho scaricato l'avanzamento alla versione 12.04 e durante l'installazione è andata via la luce con il conseguente spegnimento del pc!! Ora ubuntu non parte più, cosa devo fare?
<Guest32232> scusate ma non so se questo è il posto giusto per chiedere supporto
<western> Si.
<Guest32232> sono un utente nuovo di ubuntu, è da qualche settimana che l'ho installato
<deorigel> ciao a tutti, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con virtualbox? per utilizzare le usb... o seguito la guida, ma nulla
<deorigel> non ci sarebbe jester? :)
<deorigel> :(
<AngelOfNet> Buonasera a tutti
<AngelOfNet> probabilmente è un pò tardi
<AngelOfNet> c'e' nessuno?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<AngelOfNet> Buonasera Carlin0
<AngelOfNet> una domanda semplice
<AngelOfNet> esiste una command list aggiornata da poter scaricare?
<AngelOfNet> più precisamente inerente gestione delle reti con Ubuntu
<Carlin0> AngelOfNet, forse è meglio che ripassi di giorno ...
<AngelOfNet> tranquillo , grazie comunque
<AngelOfNet> notte
<nannes> salve nottambuli :D
<Carlin0> nonno nannes  :P
<nannes> ti lancio uno stracchino in faccia se non la smetti ;P
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-23
<doom__> ciao a tutti
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<giovanni_68> Buongiorno a tutti, non riesco ed eseguire dei file .jar. che faccio!
<cristian_c> giovanni_68, apri un terminale e digita:
<cristian_c> giovanni_68, java -jar nome_file.jar
<giovanni_68> grazie, adesso ci provo
<giovanni_68> non funziona: Unable to access jarfile
<cristian_c> giovanni_68, di che jar si tratta?
<cristian_c> giovanni_68, posta su pastebin
<giovanni_68> provvedo
<giovanni_68> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222098/
<cristian_c> giovanni_68, aspetta, digita:
<cristian_c> java -jar dwheper/google-translate-desktop-0.7.1.jar
<cristian_c> giovanni_68, oppure anteponi sudo al comando
<sin_> hola!rinnovo la domanda .ieri ho scaricato Linux_Kernel_3.6_RC6,qualcuno sa come installarlo?tks
<cristian_c> !chat | sin_
<ubot-it> sin_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> sin_, è un kernel sperimentale, qui parliamo soltanto di software supportato
<sin_> ok!
<sin_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sin_> come vado in chat?
<ErVito> 11:22 < ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ErVito>                                                                                             ^                     ^
<giovanni_68> cristian_c: niente da fare, unable to acess jarfile
<magics> ciao
<magics> come si cambiato i temi in ubuntu 1204
<mpuppetier> Ciao a tutti ho una domanda su nfs da porvi. E' normale che (dopo aver avviato idmapd sia sul client che sul server) sulla macchina client i file creati appartengano a nobody e nogroup, e sulla macchina server invece appartengano al legittimo proprietario? http://pastebin.com/76XYruQh
<enzotib> idmapd? cos'è?
<magics> il pulsante aspetto sulla finestra cambia sfondo non funziona
<cristian_c> giovanni_68, anche con sudo?
<cristian_c> giovanni_68, sempre su pastebin
<magics> chi mi auta
<cristian_c> magics, che de usi?
<magics> ubuntu 1204
<cristian_c> magics, inoltre, tema per cosa?
<cristian_c> lol
<giovanni_68> si, come sopra!
<magics> come si cambia il brutto per me tema di ubuntu
<magics> i colori
<magics> ecc
<cristian_c> giovanni_68, aspetta, vedo di capire l'errore, ma credo che sia un problema del software. Riesci ad aprire il file con il gestore di archivi?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> magics, c'è un tema per il puntatore, uno per le finestre, ecc...
<cristian_c> magics, stai usando unity?
<magics> per le finestra
<magics> quello ch quello che cerco io
<mpuppetier> enzotib idmapd è un demone per la mappatura dell'id dal client al server
<magics> si cristina
<magics> cristian
<giovanni_68> dunque, era un file zip e l'ho regolarmente estratto.... ho aperto la cartella e ho modificato il permesso del file ,jar per eseguirlo....
<giovanni_68> ma.... niente
<mpuppetier> enzotib, rpc.idmapd — NFSv4 ID <-> Name Mapper   (dalla pagina del manuale)
<enzotib> mpuppetier, ho usato nfs, ma non idmapd
<cristian_c> magics, sto guardando
<magics> ok
<mpuppetier> enzotib, si usa per nfsv4 per gestire gli uid e gid
<cristian_c> giovanni_68, non ho capito, se era un file .zip, come fai ad eseguirlo come jar?
<enzotib> mpuppetier, sì immagino, ci vorrà una configurazione
<giovanni_68> bhe' ho estratto la cartella
<cristian_c> giovanni_68, ma riesci ad aprire il jar con il gestore di archivi?
<cristian_c> clic destro su jar
<mpuppetier> enzotib, si e credo di averla impostata correttamete, il prob (sempre che sia un problema) è che  dal client vedo come proprietari dei file nobody nogroup....
<mpuppetier> enzotib, e non so' se è una cosa normale
<enzotib> a occhio e croce non è normale
<cristian_c> magics, credo tu possa cambiare temi con gnome tweak tool, cercalo nei repository e vedi se lo trovi
<magics> ok grazie
<magics> come si mette il singolo click del mouse
<cristian_c> magics, che cosa intendi?
<mpuppetier> enzotib, credo anche io .. va be vedro' di trovare il motivo :-)
<mpuppetier> enzotib, grazie comunque per la disponibilità
<enzotib> prego
<magics> anziche aprirele  applicazioni con doppio click con un solo clik
<cristian_c> magics, dalle preferenze del mouse
<giovanni_68> dunque, ho scaricato questo maledetto! , e ho estratto la cartella , a questo punto avevo la cartella con tutti i file disponibili, tasto dx mause, apri con java jDK java 6 Runtime, ma niente
<cristian_c> imamgino
<magics> cris non cel opzione ssiingle click
<cristian_c> giovanni_68, prima devi estrarre il jar
<cristian_c> magics, aspetta un attimo
<magics> ok
<cristian_c> magics, ho visto qualcosa
<magics> si
<cristian_c> magics, apri nautilus
<magics> ok
<mapreri> 'giorno
<cristian_c> magics, modifica→preferenze→comportamento
<magics> grazie
<cristian_c> magics, singolo click per aprire gli oggetti
<magics> cristian esiste un meotdo per sposare il launcher o la barra dei menu dove ce l orologio in basso
<magics> si is garzie fatto
<cristian_c> magics, sei pieno di domande XD
<magics> haha sono nuovo
<magics> cristian
<magics> ahha
<cristian_c> magics, hai fatto qualche ricerca su google?
<magics> tu un veterano
<FloodBotIt1> magics: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<magics> ho installato gnome tweak manonlo trovo ahaha
<cristian_c> magics, non sono molto esperto di unity, l'ho usato poco. Comunque dovresti installare myunity per spostare gli oggetti di unity
<cristian_c> launcher, barra, ecc...
<magics> ok
<magics> grazie
<magics> cosa usi tu
<cristian_c> magics, per gnome tweak prova a guardare nella dash
<cristian_c> digita gnome tweak e vedi che esce
<magics> ok
<magics> mi eesce impostazionni avanzate
<magics> con gnome twek
<cristian_c> prova a vedere un po' lì
<magics> ok
<cristian_c> se pui cambiare i temi da lì
<cristian_c> *puoi
<magics> cosa usi per scriver il nome veloce
<magics> cos si antepone
<magics> lo dimentica
<magics> yo
<cristian_c> !tab
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<magics> ok
<magics> :)
<magics> comunque mi piace molto kubuntu a me
<cristian_c> !chat | magics
<ubot-it> magics: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giovanni_68> cristian_c: grazie per l'aiuto, ma ProjectX.jar si apre regolarmente, credo che sia proprio il file stesso che non va
<cristian_c> giovanni_68, direi di sì
<giovanni_68> cristia, beccati questo!http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222142/
<giovanni_68> Hi Hi HI
<giovanni_68> adesso, che e' tutta quella roba ????? , ciao e grazie!!!!!
<cristian_c> giovanni_68, quindi senza opzione jar, funziona?
<cristian_c> io credo che quell'opzione serva per spacchettarlo
<giovanni_68> no, non va proprio, ho solo trovato al volo qualcosa su google e ho provato con l'errore che mi dava, quindi, almeno per me, non c'è speranza!
<giovanni_68> grazie comunque di cuore per la tua disponibilità!
<giovanni_68> buona domenica!
<cristian_c> probabilmente manca qualche classe (e quindi pacchetto8 java
<cristian_c> *pacchetto)
<giovanni_68> ..... che è???? .... stavo solo cercando qualcosa che mi permettesse di tradurre in italiano dei .txt con google ed evitarmi continui copia-incolla... qui stiamo andando fuori dalle mie misere capacità
<cristian_c> uhm, è vero, il comando java da solo dovrebbe eseguire e basta
<giovanni_68> infatti, come ti dicevo ProjetX mi va al primo colpo, qui le cose sono più serie
<cristian_c> giovanni_68, ci saranno delle istruzioni dentro il pacchetto zip
<cristian_c> comunque qui siamo offtopic perché ci stiamo addentrando nel funzionamento e installazione del software
<giovanni_68> e, nelle ricerche ho trovato alcuni soft che dovrebbero automatizzare la traduzione con google, tutti jar, e tutti con lo stesso problema.... la sfi.....
<cristian_c> penso che ti machi qualche paccehtto java
<cristian_c> *pacchetto
<giovanni_68> .... giuro, io non ho fregato nulla!
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> giovanni_68, ok, prova a digitare il comando anche con l'opzione -v
<cristian_c> giovanni_68, però dovresti chiedere il supporto sull'altro canale, qui siamo abbastanza offtopic
<giovanni_68> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222177/
<cristian_c> giovanni_68, può essere che il jar sia stato fatto male, da quel che leggo
<cristian_c> giovanni_68, comunque invece di -v usa l'opzione -verbose
<cristian_c> anche perché si confodeva con version
<cristian_c> *confondeva
<giovanni_68> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222185/
<cristian_c> giovanni_68, ho trovato qualcosa, ti quero
<giovanni_68> cristian: come hai fatto in mezzo a tutta quella roba??????
<cristian_c> beh, ho trovato il punto in cui fallisce
<cristian_c> in query
<cristian_c> hai letto?
<giovanni_68> ... dunque, dicesi query.... ehm,.... dunque,....
<cristian_c> in pvt
<cristian_c> guarda le tab di irc aperte
<giovanni_68> lascia pure stare cristian. ti ringrazio comunque per il tuo aiuto! ciao e
<giovanni_68> Buona Domenica!
<cristian_c> la soluzione te l'avevo data in query
<Andrea75> Ciao a tutti, ho installato ubuntu 12.04 su un vecchio portatile Toshina Satellite A30, lo trovo molto lento, chi mi può aiutare?
<mistya> ave
<mistya> ho un hd con una partizione hfs+ e con dentro il backup di una mia vecchia installazione os x
<mistya> voglio recuperare i file che ci sono dentro ma quando provo a copiarli mi dice che sono protetti da scrittura
<mistya> ho già provato con chmod e con sudo nautilus
<mistya> alternative?
<spud__> mi è sparita la partizione /opt e se eseguo "sudo blkid" non la trovo nemmeno lì.. che cosa posso provare? SMART dice che il disco è in salute...
<IVANIVANIVAN> buongiorno, avrei bisogno di un consiglio
<IVANIVANIVAN> stavo passando alla versione superiore di ubuntu da 11 a 12.04....ho scaricato tutti i pacchetti e mentre li stavo installando e saltata la luce con il conseguente spegnimento del pc
<IVANIVANIVAN> ora non parte piu' ubuntu....che devo fare?
<Holden> IVANIVANIVAN, superiore?
<Holden> ah ok, da 11.10 a 12.04 intendi
<IVANIVANIVAN> si si  giusto
<Holden> hmm, da qualche messaggio di errore?
<spud__> qualcuno conosce un tool per ripristinare una partizione che mi è sparita anche da "blkid" ?
<IVANIVANIVAN> dopo che scelgo ubuntu all'avvio si blocca e devo spegnere manualmente
<Holden> IVANIVANIVAN, se tieni premuto shift alla partenza lo vedi il menù di grub?
<Holden> spud__, in che senso sparita? la vedi con   sudo fdisk -l  ?
<IVANIVANIVAN> sono inesperto di ubuntu, è da due settimane che lo avevo installato e iniziato ad usare,ora ho scaricato la versione 12.04 direttamente dalla home....posso reinstallarlo nuovamente? Fortunatamente non avevo file personali salvati.
<spud__> Holden: dal comando che mi hai dato vedo ancora /dev/sda6 che dovrebbe essere lei.... però con il comando "sudo blkid" non vedo più il blkid di quella partizione (e ovviamente il blkid che referenzia /etc/fstab non funziona più)
<Holden> IVANIVANIVAN, si, allora reinstallalo cancellando le vecchie partizioni
<Holden> spud__, fai vedere   sudo fdisk -l   su pastebin.
<Holden> !paste | spud__
<ubot-it> spud__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<spud__> Holden: http://pastebin.com/7GMuKZ82
<IVANIVANIVAN> grazie del consiglio Holden!!
<spud__> Holden: non vedo più /opt che dovrebbe essere /dev/sda6 che viene referenziata in /etc/fstab da un blkid che non è più presente se eseguo "sudo blkid"
<Holden> spud__, su pastebin:    sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda6
<spud__> Holden: tune2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda6
<Holden> spud__, ok, se è smontata proviamo un fsck
<Holden> spud__, sudo e2fsck -n /dev/sda6    (prima in sola lettura, vediamo che fa)
<spud__> così?  sudo fsck /dev/sda6
<spud__> Holden: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222379/
<spud__> sono su ubuntu 12.04 e la partizione dovrebbe essere ext4
<Holden> spud__, prova quello che ti consiglia lui: sudo e2fsck -n -b 8193 /dev/sda6
<spud__> Smart status dice che il disco is healthy
<spud__> però a me da quel che leggo sembra che lui voglia trovare una ext2
<spud__> invece la mia partizione è/era una ext4
<Holden> spud__, per e2fsck ext2 o 4 è lo stesso
<spud__> Holden: ecco l'altro risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222387/
<Holden> spud__, hmm, che ci hai fatto a sta partizione? per caso è criptata o cose simili?
<spud__> no.. è una /opt
<spud__> da repository credo che ci sia finito installato solo chrome
<Holden> spud__, quindi anche se la perdi non è grave?
<spud__> per il resto ci ho solo messo i software che non installo da repository (come eclipse/tomcat ecc)
<spud__> sarebbe solo software e nn dati..
<spud__> ma se ci fosse modo di far il recovery sarebbe meglio
<Holden> spud__, riprova: sudo e2fsck /dev/sda6   (senza -n stavolta, e se non va aggiungi -b 8193)
<spud__> dice:
<spud__> e2fsck: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks... Superblock has an invalid journal (inode 8).
<spud__> Clear<y> , gli rispondo di sì?
<Holden> si
<spud__> nn la vedo molto bene, mi sta facendo mille domande a cui rispondere y :D
<Holden> rispondi sempre si
<spud__> secondo te mentre sto rispondendo sì, ha già fatto delel scritture o le fa tutte alla fine?
<Holden> penso le abbia già fatte
<spud__> ok
<spud__> credo che sia completamente persa
<spud__> sto tenendo premuto y per talmente tante domande mi fa
<spud__> nada..
<spud__> continua
<spud__> faccio un reboot
<spud__> praticamente per ogni inode mi trova 5 cose non valide...
<spud__> e son arrivato all'inode 1033.
<spud__> Holden: esempio di output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222423/
<spud__> sta cosa me l'ha data su ogni inode a partire dal primo
<Holden> spud__, direi che è andata... devi aver fatto qualcosa però, mai vista una cosa del genere
<spud__> ma è sullo stesso disco dove sta / e /home
<spud__> in realtà ogni tanto capitava che al boot
<spud__> si fermasse su una schermata nera
<spud__> spegnevo e riaccendevo e magari andava
<spud__> oggi con un comportamento simile
<spud__> girovagando ho visto che aveva problemi con il mount di /opt
<spud__> riavvio :(
<spud__> ormai è andata.... :(
<spud__> ciao...
<spud__> grazie cmq
<antonio_> salve ragazzi ho un problema con la key alcatel x215s non riesco a farla navigare. mi potreste aiutare?
<Carlin0> antonio_, hai provato con questo → http://bit.ly/RRUZlL
<Nede> Buona domenica a tutti!
<Nede> Ho un problema su una vps acquistata ora.
<Nede> Di norma le vps abilitano l'accesso via ssh all'utente root. Io però preferisco sempre usare il mio utente. Quindi:
<Nede> adduser NOMEUTENTE
<Nede> adduser NOMEUTENTE sudo
<Nede> adduser NOMEUTENTE adm
<Nede> dopodichè: login NOMEUTENTE
<Nede> entro dal mio utente dopo la password ma, se lancio sudo su ho questo errore (un attimo che copio):
<krash> salve ragazzi
<Nede> sudo: nessun tty presente e nessun programma di richiesta password specificato
<Nede> Sorry, try again.
<krash> qualcuno può darmi un aiuto per la configurazione exnovo della'audio su una installazione da cd minimal
<Nede> ho letto parecchie cose in merito ma tutto inerente all'accesso senza password. Io la password la voglio
<krash> ho cercato a destra e manca ma non riesco a venirne a capo
<Carlin0> krash, hai installato pulseaudio ? dovrebbe fare tutto da solo ... (in teoria)
<Carlin0> !info pulseaudio
<ubot-it> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.1-0ubuntu15.1 (precise), package size 864 kB, installed size 3168 kB
<krash> ho installato alsa-base e alsa-utils ,smanetto con il mixer da quasi un ora, se apro vlc per es. mi dice che il dispositivo di default non uò essere utilizzato
<krash> dici di installare anche pulseaudio o in sostituzione?
<Carlin0> anche  ...
<krash> sono caduto, dicevo installato pulseaudio, vlc non da più l'errore, ma l'audio non va
<nannes> Nede: Non tutti abilitano l'utilizzo di sudo
<Nede> nannes, nelle vps intendi?
<nannes> Nede: E soprattutto, l'hai aggiunto al gruppo 'sudo' ma mi sembra che normalmente in sistemi linux non-ubuntu il gruppo sia "sudoers"
<Nede> nannes, il S.O. che mi hanno messo è Ubuntu 12.04 server
<Nede> nannes, e il gruppo sudoers infatti non esiste
<nannes> Nede:  cat /etc/group | pastebinit
<nannes> E se vuoi saperlo, su ubuntu il mio nick non è nel gruppo sudo, eppure uso sudo
<antonio_> come si crea un file lanciatore di un comando?
<nannes> credo che basti metterlo su  admin   e  adm  e  lpadmin
<nannes> uno di quelli :
<Nede> nannes, verifico il gruppo......
<enzotib> Nede, ma la vps è ubuntu?
<enzotib> Ubuntu 12.04 usa il gruppo "sudo" non più il gruppo "admin"
<nannes> enzotib: Io ho 12.04, il mio user non è nel gruppo 'sudo', eppure psso usare sudo
<Nede> enzotib, si 12.04
<enzotib> nannes, hai fatto avanzamento da versioni precedenti?
<nannes> yep
<enzotib> nannes, ecco, allora continui a usare admin
<nannes> mmmh
<Nede> nannes, ho tolto da sudo ma niente, lo rimetto.... lpadmin non c'è neanche
<enzotib> a meno che non hai pacioccatto /etc/sudoers
<enzotib> lpadmin non c'entra niente
<Nede> enzotib, il file è originale
<enzotib> Nede, in che gruppi sei?
<Nede> enzotib, sudo e adm
<enzotib> Nede, rileggo un po' indietro quello che hai scritto prima
<Nede> enzotib, ok
<Nede> enzotib, grazie
<enzotib> Nede, l'errore non sembra di permessi
<enzotib> forse è una versione ad-hoc di ubuntu
<enzotib> con qualche software mancante
<Nede> enzotib, non è la solita. Lo noto ad esempio dal kernel e oltretutto non aveva nano!!!!!!!
<enzotib> "sudo: nessun tty presente e nessun programma di richiesta password specificato" bisogna indagare su questo
<enzotib> Nede, quando ti connetti in ssh, scrivi tty e poi invio, cosa scrive?
<Nede> enzotib, le mie ricerche anche in inglese portano a tentativi di accesso senza password
<Nede> enzotib, provo subito
<Nede> enzotib, /dev/pts/0
<enzotib> Nede, lsb_release -d
<Nede> enzotib, Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<enzotib> Nede, echo $TERM
<Nede> enzotib, xterm
<enzotib> Nede, cat /etc/sudoers, te lo fa fare?
<enzotib> uhm, no, serve sudo per farlo
<Nede> enzotib, dal mio utente no
<Nede> enzotib, appunto
<enzotib> Nede, c'è un file /etc/sudo.conf ?
<Nede> enzotib, se può servire, nelle mie ricerche ho trovto una riga da aggiungere in /etc/sudoers ma mi permette di fare sudo senza digitare la password e funziona, ma non mi piace.......
<Nede> enzotib, verifico........
<Nede> enzotib, no
<enzotib> Nede, echo $SUDO_ASKPASS
<Nede> enzotib, dal mio utente non mi da niente, provo con l'utente root?
<enzotib> Nede, entra come root e metti il file /etc/sudoers su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | Nede
<ubot-it> Nede: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Nede> enzotib, ti ho dato una bella gatta da pelare!!!!!!!!!!
<Nede> enzotib, un secondo che seguo il suggerimento su ubot-it ..........
<enzotib> Nede, anche l'output di type sudo
<Nede> enzotib, sudoers fatto, non ho capito l'altro.......
<enzotib> Nede, dal tuo utente, scrivi "type sudo" e premi invio
<Nede> enzotib, ok, un secondo.....
<enzotib> Nede, e per quanto riguarda sudoers, devi postare qui il link della pagina con il contenuto
<Nede> enzotib, tipo questo? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222535/
<enzotib> sì
<Nede> enzotib, type sudo mi dice sudo è /usr/bin/sudo
<enzotib> il sudoers non sembra avere niente di strano
<Nede> enzotib, l'ho già confrontato ed è normale infatti.....
<Nede> enzotib, colpa dei gestori della vps?
<enzotib> non riesco a capire, un minuto
<Nede> enzotib, anche 2, non voglio farti perdere del tempo però, mi sento in colpa......
<enzotib> Nede, figurati, se sto seguendo è perché ho un po' di tempo
<Nede> enzotib, se sei di Torino la birretta è in frigo......grazie per il tuo tempo!
<enzotib> purtroppo no, sono abbastanza lontano da Torino
<enzotib> Nede, prova con questo: LC_ALL=C sudo ls
<enzotib> Nede, dovrebbe darti il messaggio di errore in inglese, che può essere un buon punto di partenza per una ricerca
<Nede> enzotib, infatti restituisce lo stesso errore (dal mio utente) ma in inglese: sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<Nede> Sorry, try again.
<Nede> enzotib, e le mie ricerche portano a un tentativo di usare sudo senza password......poi ho interrotto le ricerche e mi sono rivolto qui....
<enzotib> Nede, prova a rifare ssh aggiungendo l'opzione -t
<enzotib> Nede, cioè ssh -t user@host
<Nede> enzotib, già provato ma riprovo, one moment.....
<Nede> enzotib, mi ricordavo bene, non risolve......
<enzotib> Nede, ma mica stai facendo ssh da dentro uno script?
<Nede> enzotib, no-no, semplicemente dal mio portatile di casa apro il terminale e avvio la connessione ssh verso la vps......
<enzotib> Nede, ma su che computer sei tu, a casa?
<Nede> enzotib, si pc di casa. per assurdo questa è la seconda vps, la prima di un altro provider non ha questo problema....
<enzotib> Nede, intendevo, che sistema hai a casa? ubuntu, windows o che?
<Nede> enzotib, UBUNTU!!! E che altri sennò ;-)))
<Nede> Quit: Dai diamanti non nasce niente , dal letame nascono i fior ... இ.......carina.......
<enzotib> Nede, ora ti connetti in ssh direttamente come utente? o prima root e poi passi a utente?
<Nede> enzotib, ho provato entrambi, ma per le nostre prove ho sempre fatto la connessione diretta da casa verso ssh utente@host. A dire il vero utente lo ometto perche è lo stesso del mio pc..............
<enzotib> Nede, vediamo il contenuto del file (sul server) /etc/ssh/sshd_config (su pastebin)
<Nede> enzotib, ok.....
<Nede> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222587/
<Nede> enzotib, effettivamente non l'ho ancora verificato il file. Il mio obbiettivo era mettermi un utente amministratore e poi disabilitare l'accesso ssh a root........ma mi sono arenato prima....
<Nede> enzotib, come del resto ho fatto nella prima vps.........
<enzotib> Nede, le idee cominciano a scarseggiare
<Nede> enzotib, ho confrontato il file con quello che ho nella prima vps ed è uguale...
<Nede> enzotib, a chi lo dici........
<mistya> salve
<Nede> enzotib, posso provare a chiedere al provider della vps, può essere un'idea?
<enzotib> beh, anche
<Nede> enzotib, può centrare il kernel? 2.6.32-042stab044.11
<enzotib> Nede, mount | grep pts
<enzotib> Nede, non credo che c'entri il kernel
<Nede> enzotib, il mount da root?
<enzotib> Nede, anzi fai il comando "mount", senza opzioni, da root o da utente è lo stesso
<enzotib> Nede, e metti tutto su pastebin
<mistya> vorrei sapere che scheda video ha il mio portatile ma da lspci |grep -i vga mi esce un anonimo vga compatible controller
<Nede> da root con le opzioni comunque è: none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)
<mistya> Come faccio ad avere maggiori dettagli?
<Nede> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222609/
<enzotib> Nede, ls -l /dev/pts
<Nede> da utente: crw--w---- 1 "UTENTE" tty 136, 0 set 23 18:29 0 ; da root: crw------- 1 root tty 136, 0 set 23 18:29 0
<enzotib> Nede, prova a fare ssh -X host
<enzotib> e poi a fare gksu ls
<Nede> ho fatto il -X (ma non era per la grafica?) per accedere con il mio utente. sudo non va e gksu ls fà: -bash: gksu: comando non trovato
<nannes> mistya: Marca e modello?
<nannes> Nede: Perchè non fai direttamente su?
<nannes> (intendo il comando  'su' )
<Nede> nannes, abitudine, preferisco avere temporaneamente i privilegi di root....... però URCA, su funziona, mi fà accedere a root dal mio utente.....
<mistya> t410 2537nm9
<mistya> nannes
<nannes> ovvio! è la stessa cosa, fai quello che devi fare e dopo lanci 'exit' per tornare all'utente semplice
<Nede> enzotib, hai letto? Può servire?
<nannes> mistya: manca la marca
<enzotib> ora leggo
<mistya> nannes, ibm
<nannes> 0.O
<mistya> ehm... ora si chiama lenovo
<Nede> nannes, temporaneamente è una soluzione, vorrei però magari risolvere sudo... è una questione personale ormai.....
<nannes> mistya: Beh, cerca nel sito di lenovo allora! :P
<mistya> nannes, ci fosse sul sito lenovo non sarie qui :)
<enzotib> Nede, sudo -V
<nannes> lol, io lo dico per sicurezza, visto i tipi di persone che vengono qui mistya
<nannes> Però è impossibile che non scrivano che chip video ha. Non siamo nel medioevo
<Nede> enzotib, è su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222629/
<mistya> nannes, ti capisco. Non scrivono il chip semplicemente perché hanno una solo pagina sul prodotto
<mistya> e dicono che può avere uno delle seguenti
<Nede> enzotib, mmm, la versione è uguale a quella della prima vps....
<mistya> schede...
<nannes> Nede: ls -a /sbin/ | pastebinit
<enzotib> Nede, i tuoi gruppi: groups INVIO
<Nede> enzotib, "UTENTE" adm sudo
<Nede> nannes, arrivo.....
<Nede> nannes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222634/
<nannes> Nede: ls -a /usr/bin/
<nannes> |pastebinit ← (mettilo alla fine l'ho dimenticato)
<Nede> nannes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222647/
<nannes> Nede: ls -a /usr/lib/ssh/
<pdor> e' cosa buona aggiungere i repositori di java?
<pdor> o e' instabile?
<Nede> nannes, pastebinit non è installato e: apt-get install pastebinit non riesce a trovare il pacchetto....che strana stà vps, sul mio pc me lo fà installare....
<nannes> -.- ma ha l'accesso a internet? :S
<nannes> dalla shell ssh, fai un nslookup di un sito qualsiasi
<nannes> possibile che ti stiano abilitando solo l'accesso ssh e che non lo facciano connettere dove gli pare?! XD LOL
<nannes> !info bind
<ubot-it> Package bind does not exist in precise
<nannes> !info ssh-askpass
<ubot-it> ssh-askpass (source: ssh-askpass): under X, asks user for a passphrase for ssh-add. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.4.1-9 (precise), package size 31 kB, installed size 152 kB
<nannes> Nede: sudo apt-get install ssh-askpass && echo $SUDO_ASKPASS
<nannes> (sempre che ti faccia connettere) :D LOL
<enzotib> probabilmente deve abilitare qualcosa in sources.list
<nannes> Ass se non risponde non lo scopriremo mai
<nannes> ci mette 6 anni per ogni riga
<Nede> nannes, stavo appunto verificando source.list, avevo fatto casino io prima.....
<Nede> ora rimettendo i repo che aveva la vps mi fà installare anche pastebinit..... devo procedere con ssh-askpass?
<nannes> si ma non ricordo se funge anche su terminale ssh-askpass spè hce guardo
<Nede> <nannes> ci mette 6 anni per ogni riga, bhè nel frattempo anche io provo a fare qualche cosa, non sono un utente passivo che aspetta la risposta...
<nannes> beh quelle prove andrebbero fatte prima di chiedere aiuto :)   quando arrivi a chiedere qui, dovresti già aver giocato tutte le tue carte. Se no vuol dire che vuoi farci perder tempo no?
<nannes> :)
<nannes> o che vuoi che lavoriamo al tuo posto? :)
<nannes> Nede: echo $SUDO_ASKPASS
<Nede> Dai nannes, mi hai frainteso........scusa se ho commesso un errore. Torniamo a noi: il comando non da risultati....
<nannes> ecco appunto
<nannes> prova con  sudo apt-get install ssh-askpass
<nannes> Nede: immagino che con ssh abbia solo un terminale, che tu non stia anche forwardando X. GIusto?
<Nede> installato
<Nede> nannes, giusto....
<Nede> RISOLTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoo
<nannes> ^^
<nannes> hai settato la variabile $SUDO_ASKPASS ?
<Nede> nannes, ti ringrazio per l'aiuto ma non è stato per l'installazione del pacchetto......
<Nede> nannes, no!
<nannes> hai tolto la richiesta della password da sudo? XD
<Nede> Ho trovato un post sul web che dice di aggiungere in /etc/sudoers questo: Defaults visiblepw.
<Nede> Cosa significa secondo voi?
<pdor> qualcuno sa se fa danni aggiungere i repository java=
<pdor> ?
<nannes> Nede: Serve quando il tuo stupido server non ti concede una tty (per motivi di idiozia del gestore :D) eseguendo sudo lo stesso
<nannes> perchè normalmente chiede un nuovo tty
<nannes> comunque è tutt acolpa di chi gestisce quel server, chiunque lui sia  lol
<enzotib> eppure tty restituisce /dev/pts/0
<enzotib> boh
<Nede> nannes, gli spacco la faccia!!!!! :-) Bhè, è una cosa che potrei segnalare al provider.....
<enzotib> Nede, e quando scrivi la password te la fa pure vedere?
<Nede> enzotib, no
<Nede> enzotib, non dovrebbe avere controindicazioni penso....
<enzotib> Nede, l'avevo trovata anch'io quella indicazione, ma pensavo il problema fosse un altro, e lo penso ancora, dato che normalmente quella opzione non serve
<Nede> enzotib, sono d'accordo..... Ho letto il suggerimento qui: http://www.f15ijp.com/2009/11/sudo-no-tty-present-and-no-askpass-program-specified/
<enzotib> comunque, se così hai risolto, meglio, ma continuerei a indagare con il provider
<nannes> visiblepw
<nannes> By default, sudo will refuse to run if the user must enter a password but it is not possible to disable echo on the terminal. If the visiblepw flag is set, sudo will prompt for a password even when it would be visible on the screen. This makes it possible to run things like "rsh somehost sudo ls" since rsh(1) does not allocate a tty. This flag is off by default.
<enzotib> Nede, vediamo una cosa: stty -a
<Nede>  
<Nede> enzotib, da root o utente? Ora sono un po' confuso....
<enzotib> Nede, sempre da utente, come tutto quello che abbiamo fatto (se non diversamente specificato)
<Nede> ok....
<Nede> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222693/
<Nede> Cito il provider della vps: Bibihost....... avete esperienze in merito? La vps è quella iper-economy (volevo solo testare un paio di cose)....
<enzotib> Nede, in quell'output vedo alcune cose diverse dal mio output
<Nede> enzotib, mi posti il tuo?
<enzotib> Nede, quest'output lo puoi riutilizzare: 4100:5:bf:8a3b:3:1c:7f:15:4:0:1:0:11:13:1a:0:12:f:17:16:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0
<Nede> enzotib, ho verificato quello della prima vps è uguale, mentre il mio pc di casa è diverso effettivamente....
<enzotib> Nede, con stty stringa
<Nede> enzotib, ehm, che dovrei fare???
<enzotib> anche se alcune informazioni (come righe e colonne) saranno sbagliate e da mettere a posto, dopo
<enzotib> Nede, stty 4100:5:bf:8a3b:3:1c:7f:15:4:0:1:0:11:13:1a:0:12:f:17:16:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0
<enzotib> commentare l'opzione in sudoers, e vedere se così va
<Nede> enzotib, ti interrompo un secondo..... è normale che ho così poca roba su dev? (posto su pastebin....)
<enzotib> attenzione che i cambiamenti con stty sono validi solo per il terminale corrente, e fino a fine sessione
<Nede> enzotib, ti posto il risultato di ls /dev, poi faccio ciò che mi hai suggerito
<Nede> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222711/
<enzotib> Nede, sarebbe da vedere il sistema come è fatto, probabilmente è in container isolato in un sistema reale, o una VM, chissà
<Nede> enzotib, ok...Ho commentato l'opzione ma sudo funziona lo stesso. Devo uscire e rientrare immagino prima di fare stty
<Nede> enzotib, uscito, rientrato, sudo non và, fatto il comando stty, sudo non và....
<enzotib> ok, lasciamo perdere, rimetti l'opzione e pace
<Nede> enzotib, grazie per la pazienza
<Nede> nannes,  grazie per la pazienza
<Nede> Non è finita qui comunque, ora mando una mail al provider.....
<Nede> enzotib, ok, ho chiuso il terminale, rientrato e stty -a è di nuovo uguale e, rimettendo l'opzione, funzica....che avventura è stata....
<Andrea75> Ciao a tutti
<Andrea75> Qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<Andrea75> sono nuovo di ubuntu
<d4vey|afk> Andrea75: chiedi, magari qualcuno risponde...
<Andrea75> ho montato la versono 12.04 su un vecchio portatile
<Andrea75> mi sembra lento
<Andrea75> c'è un modo x renderlo veloce?
<d4vey|afk> beh puoi provare a cambiare ad esempio desktop manager... prova a non usare gnome o kde ma altri più legggeri...
<Andrea75> ehm... è una cosa difficile da fare? in effetti l'esperto di pc è< mio fratello
<d4vey> beh... difficile non direi... se fai qualche ricerca sul web trovi molte info
<kodo_> salve
<Andrea75> ho letto ke devo scaricare un programma e poi installare il desktop manager
<d4vey> Andrea75: guarda qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/
<kodo_> ho appena installato shockwave ma al momento di aprire per esempio youtube mi dice il browser(chrome) che non riesce a caricare i l plug in
<kodo_> ho verificato e il plug-in è presente
<kodo_> lo stesso dicasi con firefox
<kodo_> non riesce a caricare il plug in
<kodo_> qualche suggerimento?
<Andrea75> io pensavo di installare xubuntu che mi sembra di aver capito che è più leggero
<Andrea75> però devo prima cancellare ubuntu?
<d4vey> Andrea75: mmm non ti so dire se sia più leggero...
<d4vey> si dovresti eliminare tutto
<d4vey> cioè, non tutto, la home potresti lasciarla
<d4vey> ma non credo ti interessi visto che hai appena installato la 1204
<Andrea75> poi invece un mio amico mi ha detto ke esistono delle versioni leggere di ubuntu... io non ci capisco nulla!
<d4vey> Andrea75: devi leggerti qualcosa, comunque ne esistono si di "leggere" e anche tante...
<Andrea75> più ke algtro è capircdi qualcosa
<Andrea75> credo che mio fratello mi abbia installato questa perkè è la<più recente....
<d4vey> Andrea75: google ti dà un sacco di risposte se chiedi, ma è così vecchio il pc?!
<d4vey> kodo_: come hai installato il plugin?
<Andrea75> è un pentium 4 3.06 Giga, con 512 di ram
<kodo_> la prima volta ad terminale con aptget install flashplayer installer...
<kodo_> poi l'ho rimosso con
<Andrea75> un toshiba satellite a30
<kodo_> con il gestore dei pacchetti (grafico)..e sempre con quest'ultimo l'ho reinstallato
<d4vey> kodo_: strano allora che non funga... io riproverei da terminale il flashplugin-installer
<d4vey> kodo_: il sistema è aggiornato?
 * d4vey vi rende edotti dell'esistenza di Ubuntu Satanic Edition ---> O.o
<enzotib> d4vey, c'è pure ubuntu christian edition
<Andrea75> Grazie d4vey, vedo se trovo qualcosa su google!
<d4vey> enzotib: dici sul serio?
<d4vey> incredibile...
<kodo_> 12.04
<d4vey> kodo_: intendo i pacchetti...
<kodo_> a non mi è ancora arrivata nessuna notifica di aggiornamenti
<d4vey> da quando?
<d4vey> o meglio, da quanto?
<kodo_> ieri
<d4vey> cioè, ieri hai aggiornato?
<kodo_> il sistema è stato installato ieri
<kodo_> nono installato
<d4vey> ah ok
<d4vey> allora apri un terminale
<d4vey> e dai
<d4vey> sudo apt-get update
<kodo_> fatto
<d4vey> adesso: sudo apt-get upgrade
<kodo_> fatto
<kodo_> ho provato ad aprire chrome
<kodo_> ma nn mi funziona shockwave
<kodo_> nonostante durante l'upgrade abbia letto che stesse installando il player
<kodo_> ...mistero della fede
<kodo_> ragazzi
<kodo_> ho reinstallto shockwave per l'ennesima volta
<kodo_> ma aprendo chrome  e andando su youtube mi ridà lo stesso problema
<kodo_> non riesce a caricare i plug in
<kodo_> qualche suggerimento?
<mibofra> kodo: ma perché non usare firefox ?
<kodo_> perchè mi da lo stesso errore
<kodo_> che cambia?
<mibofra> l'uso (o meglio l'integrazione) stesso del plugin :D .
<mibofra> ma cosa devi visualizzare ?
<kodo_> firefox non mi dice neppure che non puo' caricare i plugin
<kodo_> youtube per esempio
<mibofra> installa flashplayer-installer
<kodo_> un'altra volta?
<mibofra> "sudo apt-get update && apt-get install flashpalyer-installer"
<mibofra> si .
<mibofra> aspetta
<mibofra> prova così:
<kodo_> :-)
<mibofra> "sudo apt-get purge flashplayer-installer"
<mibofra> poi "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplayer-installer"
<mibofra> comunque una nota: chrome integra flash in se stesso .
<kodo_> fatto mi dice che è impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<kodo_> come è possibile
<kodo_> ?
<mibofra> il primo comando ?
<mibofra> aspetta
<mibofra> prova con flash-installer
<kodo_> adesso provo a reinstallarlo?
<mibofra> si
<kodo_> apt-get install?
<mibofra> prima dai il purge
<mibofra> sudo apt-get purge
<mibofra> poi l'install .
<kodo_> mi dice che è impossibibile trovare il pacchetto
<kodo_> ah ok
<kodo_> l'ho fatto prima
<kodo_> il purge mi diceva che non riusciva a trovare il pacchetto
<kodo_> stesso errore dando l'install?
<kodo_> !!!
<kodo_> mah!
<mibofra> apse
<mibofra> *aspe
<mibofra> !flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mibofra> sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<mibofra> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<mibofra> prova così :D .
<kodo_> fatto
<kodo_> lancio il browser
<kodo_> ?
<mibofra> si .
<kodo_> allora chrome va
<kodo_> firefox no
<kodo_> rettifico
<kodo_> nn va neppure chrome
<kodo_> mi dice che è necessario installare adobe flash player
<kodo_> !!
<mibofra> penso di si .
<mibofra> fai una prova
<mibofra> vai sul software center o synaptic
<mibofra> cerca adobe flash player plugin di adobe ed installalo, dopo di che prova ad avviare un browser .
<pdor> qualcuno mi sa dire se questa procedura e' affidabile?
<pdor> http://www.chimerarevo.com/2012/01/13/ubuntu-come-installare-java-6-update-30-tramite-ppa/
<mibofra> perché installarlo da ppa ?
<cyberjobe> ciao a tutti
<cyberjobe> con ubuntu 12.04 e' possibile fare il mount di un hard disk usb che precedentemente era interno ad un iMac con osx.10.4?
<cyberjobe> mi interesserebbe farlo in scrittura
<pdor> mibofra: come faccio invece? ci sono applicazioni che me la chiedono ma ho gis' installato tutto crredo
<mibofra> pdor: installa le runtime di java 6 .
<mibofra> le trovi sul software center o con synaptic
<pdor> gia fatto credo
<pdor> che cosa e' una runtime?:)
<pdor> gia installate
<pdor> mi chiede la jvm
<mibofra> ah , e perché no installi jvm da software center ?
<pdor> mibofra:  eh ma quale e'?
<mibofra> cyberjobe: dovrebbe essere normalmente letta .
<mibofra> pdor: la prima
<mibofra> comunque se cerchi jvm la trovi sicuro .
<pdor> ne trovo 200
<mibofra> la prima .
<pdor> jdk
<mibofra> installa pure la jdk , ma non c'è la jvm ?
<pdor> mibofra:  The JVM Dynamic Languages Metaobject Protocol Libraryquesta?
<mibofra> si :D .
<mibofra> metti comunque pure la jdk .
<pdor> anche jboss profiler?
<pdor> mibofra:  che sarebbe poi la prima che compare
<mibofra> pdor: jboss profiler non c'è bisogno .
<pdor> mibofra: /usr/bin/webcamstudioConsole: riga 43: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/java: File o directory non esistente
<mibofra> ah :D
<mibofra> è che dovresti usare la jvm di oracle .
<mibofra> la trovi sempre sul software center
<pdor> e come i chiama?
<pdor> mibofra:  come si chiama?
<mibofra> non mi ricordo nel momento il nome specifico XD , prova cercando jvm oralce :D .
<pdor> nada
<pdor> e nemmeno sun
<mibofra> prova a purgare e reinstallare webcamstudio .
<pdor> mibofra:  non basta reinstalla completamente da synaptic?
<mibofra> da synaptic dai rimuovi completamente e poi lo reinstalli .
<pdor> ok
<pdor> crash....
<mibofra> di synaptic ?
<pdor> no di softuer center
<pdor> ma io faccio casini a volte
<pdor> pero' era aperto synaptic
<pdor> dipendenza non risolta
<pdor> mibofra:  continua a chiedere questo java-6-sun/bin/java: File o directory non esistente
<pdor> succede se lo faccio partire da terminale come root
<mibofra> scusa, ma dai "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<mibofra> sudo apt-get install -f
<pdor> oddio mi ha detto di fare autoremove e mi sta liberando 132 mega
<mibofra> non era necessario l'autoremove XD
<pdor> melo ha detto lui
<pdor> niente
<pdor> solito errore
<pdor> vuole java
<mibofra> XD
<mibofra> vai su synaptic ed installa tutti i pacchetti di java 6 :D .
<micheg> sera
<Monte_Cristo> Buonasera
<DD3my> ciao Monte_Cristo
<DD3my> ciao micheg
<Monte_Cristo> ho un netbook con windows 7 e xubuntu in dual boot. poco fa ho reinstallato windows 7 e temo si sia cancellato il grub. ho avviato la modalita provvisoria di xubuntu con la usb live, provato a installare il grub seguendo la guida del sito ufficiale, riavvio la macchina e adesso non si avvia neppure windows! ho reinserito la usb live e mi trovo qui. grazie. scusate per gli errori nella scrittura, ma la tastiera sembra risponde
<Monte_Cristo> ciao DD3my
<DD3my> Monte_Cristo, ho appena letto il tuo post
<DD3my> recupera i dati che hai sia nella partizione di windows e di xubuntu
<Monte_Cristo> non dirmi di reinstallare tutto
<Monte_Cristo> perche e= la quinta volta che lo faccio
<Unname> ciao
<DD3my> Monte_Cristo, che sistema operativo preferisci?
<DD3my> cioè quello che usi di piu
<Monte_Cristo> xubuntu
<Unname> sto cercando di configurare una vpn con un server openwrt, il client dice di essersi connesso
<Unname> ma non riesco a pingarlo
<Monte_Cristo> del resto windows e- vuoto, in xubuntu ho tutti i miei file
<Monte_Cristo> tutto impostato
<Monte_Cristo> non vorrei reimpostare tutto da zero
<Monte_Cristo> e ci sono ancora, perche- se vado nel file system da 180 gb *quello di xubuntu} trovo tutti i file
<Unname> no one?=
<DD3my> Monte_Cristo, quindi intendi ripristinare il grub?
<Monte_Cristo> si
<Monte_Cristo> al momento mi interessa solo riaccedere a xubuntu
<Monte_Cristo> non la modalita provvisoria
<Monte_Cristo> ho seguito la guida online
<Monte_Cristo> ho installato dal terminale il grub. solo non mi riconosceva il comando dell-update
<Monte_Cristo> possibile che sia cosi complicato installare il grub_
<mibofra> sei su live ?
<Monte_Cristo> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Monte_Cristo> s=
<Monte_Cristo> si
<mibofra> e dove sta il problema ?
<Unname> nessuno che conosca openvpn?
<mibofra> il wiki non ti aiuta ?
<DD3my> mibofra, non li parte
<Monte_Cristo> ho avviato la macchina dalla usb live, e ho scelto l-opzione Default, e mi ha aperto xubuntu in modalita provvisoria
<DD3my> xubuntu
<Monte_Cristo> no, il wiki non mi aiuta
<Monte_Cristo> non riesco ad eseguire il punto 3 della guida
<Monte_Cristo> sono riuscito a montare la partizione *punto 2(
<Monte_Cristo> ma non gli altri dispositivi, che poi non so a quali altri dispositivi si riferisca
<mibofra> quindi non riesci a dare sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev ?
<mibofra> per esempio ?
<Monte_Cristo> esatto
<Monte_Cristo> digitando sudo fdisk -l  mi appare--> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048   209717247   104857600    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda2       209717248   241174527    15728640   1b  Hidden W95 FAT32 /dev/sda3       241176574   625108991   191966209    5  Extended Partition 3 does not start on physical sector boundary. /dev/sda4       625108992   625141759       16384   ef  EFI (FAT-
<mibofra> su che partizione sta xubuntu ?
<Monte_Cristo> su
<DD3my> Monte_Cristo !pastebin
<DD3my> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Monte_Cristo> grazie DD3my, scusami
<DD3my> non scusarti non è successo niente :) pero su pastebin puoi allegare output piu lunghi :)
<Monte_Cristo> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/1223271/
<Monte_Cristo> e- in /dev/sda5
<Monte_Cristo> poi digito> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt e niente, riappare il mio nick
<Monte_Cristo> sda5, no sda1
<akiro> ciao,ho 1 problema con debian che ho appena installato,so che non è il chan giusto ma forse mi potete aiutare lo stesso.durante linstallazione nn mi ha rilevato la scheda di rete, e nemmeno dopo linstallione riesco a vederla.so di certo che funziona. è possibile installare i driver manualmente?
<Monte_Cristo> come dicevo, mi blocco al punto 3 della guida#   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1223276/
<mibofra> Monte: se dai sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev ?
<mibofra> prima devi dare
<mibofra> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<Monte_Cristo> fatto
<Monte_Cristo> leggi il paste
<Monte_Cristo> a questo punto avevo seguito un-altra guida, dove il punto 3 era assente. ero arrivato ad installare il grub, lo aveva installato con successo, per non riuscivo ad eseguire l-ultimo punto della guida, ovvero l-update
<Monte_Cristo> mi dava un errore, ho resettato e nessun grub, e questa volta nemmeno windows, ditemi dove sbaglio
<mibofra> sicuro che sia /dev/sda5 ?
<mibofra> posta l'out di sudo blkid .
<Monte_Cristo> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/1223271/
<Monte_Cristo> e http://paste.ubuntu.com/1223276/
<Monte_Cristo> qui c-[ tutto
<Monte_Cristo> forse ho capito
<Monte_Cristo> sda1,2 e 4 sono di windows
<Monte_Cristo> la 3 e- per linux ed e- una partizione primaria
<Monte_Cristo> al suo interno ci sono le tre partizioni logiche 5, 6, e 7 di linux
<Monte_Cristo> se digito> sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt   appare    mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Monte_Cristo> forse dopo sda3 devo indicare il nome della partizione logica, in essa contenuta_
<mibofra> tra 3 6 e 7 qual è la root ?
<akiro> ciao,ho 1 problema con debian che ho appena installato,so che non è il chan giusto ma forse mi potete aiutare lo stesso.durante linstallazione nn mi ha rilevato la scheda di rete, e nemmeno dopo linstallione riesco a vederla.so di certo che funziona. è possibile installare i driver manualmente?
<Monte_Cristo> Ho risolto! : - ) non so per quale motivo, ma la partizione giusta non era l'hard disk dedicato a Xubuntu (sda5), ma l'ultima, sda7
<Monte_Cristo> grazie per avermi suggerito di provare con un altra partizione e di avermi aiutato in generale
<mibofra> prego :D .
<Monte_Cristo> Ciao!
<Monte_Cristo> Come mai adesso Xubuntu non mi permette di spegnere il pc?
<Monte_Cristo> Della serie: si risolve un problema e se ne crea un altro l.o.l.
<doom_> Monte_Cristo: sudo poweroff e spegne il pc :)
<Monte_Cristo> ritento
<Monte_Cristo> Grazie! Ha funzionato
<Monte_Cristo> essendo nuovo nel mondo linux, secondo voi come potrei imparare almeno le fondamenta? Solo con la wiki online? si accettano consigli
<Carlin0> Monte_Cristo, usandolo impari a conoscerlo (ovviamente IMHO)
<doom_> Monte_Cristo: ci sono libri con licenza creative commons liberamenti scaricabili in formato pdf
<Monte_Cristo> sì, ho intenzione di imparare con l'esperienza. tuttavia, non mi dispiacerebbe consultare ogni tanto qualche manuale. mi metto alla ricerca di questi pdf
<doom_> Monte_Cristo: uno è 'da windows a linux' di paolo attivissimo
<Monte_Cristo> darò un'occhiata
<Unname__> nessuno mi sa dare una mano con openvpn?
<Carlin0> Monte_Cristo,  io non sono mai riuscito a leggerlo però → a2-2010.04.08.pdf
<Monte_Cristo> Carlin0, non riesco a cliccarlo
<Carlin0> non devi cliccarlo , cerca quel file con google
<Carlin0> sono 130MB ... una bella mappazza
<doom_> Monte_Cristo: dice addiruttura come avviare x senza avviare x nemmeno io l ho ancora letto
<Monte_Cristo> lo sfoglierò
<Monte_Cristo> e vi farò sapere
<Monte_Cristo> Buona notte
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-16
<akis24> giorno
<DaRcHaNgEl> :-)
<arturo> salve
<arturo> qualcuno sa aiutarmi con l'installazione di flash player?
<arturo> ho qualche problema
<mibofra> arturo: ciao, che problema ti da?
<arturo> iando il comando alien non mi riconosce la chiave con il quale è firmato il pacchetto
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<arturo> questo è l'errore
<arturo> warning: adobe-release-i386-1.0-1.noarch.rpm: Header V3 DSA/SHA1 Signature, key ID f6777c67: NOKEY
<jester-> strano non aveva mi fatto problemi di key
<jester-> arturo: che adobe è
<arturo> flash player versione  11.2.202.310
<jester-> arturo: il flash da repo nostro non va bene?
<arturo> da ieri non più
<jester-> perchè?
<arturo> su qualsiasi sito vado mi dice che non è installato
<DaRcHaNgEl> arturo: che browser usi
<jester-> arturo: i osto vedendo youtube
<akis24> jester-:  giorno scusate .. arturo:  che sistema operativo usi ?
<DaRcHaNgEl> io ti consiglerei chronium
<jester-> arturo:  e che pc
<arturo> ubuntu 12.04 e come browser firefox
<akis24> arturo:  ma il pacchetto è .rpm
<arturo> si
<jester-> arturo: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<jester-> che se hai cpu senza supporto
<jester-> arturo: stampa qualcosa il comando?
<arturo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6113949/
<jester-> arturo: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<arturo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6113953/
<jester-> arturo: sudo dpkg --purge flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound konqueror-nsplugins  kwordquiz
<jester-> arturo: quindi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<arturo> il comando non è andato a buon fine http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6113970/
<JuniorMonkey> ciao a tutti..
<jester-> arturo: sudo dpkg --purge flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound konqueror-nsplugins  kwordquiz kdeedu
<JuniorMonkey> per caso è online remix_tj?
<jester-> JuniorMonkey: lo hai nominato, se ha tempo remix_tj salta fuori
<JuniorMonkey> ok..ah noi ci eravamo chattati venerdì per il problema dai permessi di /var/www
<JuniorMonkey> giusto?
<jester-> JuniorMonkey: ricordo ma è materia di remix_tj
<JuniorMonkey> yesss..ok grazie!
<arturo> ancora problemi di dipendenze
<arturo> potrei cancellare tutto l'ambiete grafico kubuntu tanto non lo utilizzo più? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6113987/
<jester-> JuniorMonkey: che mi risulti serve la porta 80 aperta in uscita/entrata, per questioni di permessi non so
<JuniorMonkey> quindi la "reola" dovrebbe essere sia in INPUT che OUTPUT nella iptables?
<JuniorMonkey> "regolal"
<jester-> arturo: sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound konqueror-nsplugins  kwordquiz
<JuniorMonkey> "regola"  -->lunedì mattina..
<jester-> JuniorMonkey: no so
<glpiana> ola
<JuniorMonkey> ok..
<jester-> JuniorMonkey: azzera iptables e apri nel rutter
<glpiana> arturo, problemi di dipendenze dovuti a repository esterni?
<JuniorMonkey> ok provo..
<arturo> glpiana, penso dipenda da ambienti grafici installati
<glpiana> arturo, gli ambienti grafici installati dai repo ufficiali non danno di questi problemi
<jester-> arturo: sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound konqueror-nsplugins  kwordquiz
<JuniorMonkey> jester: ho provato..fatto flush su iptables ma non riesco comunque ad accedere..
<arturo> jester: ho già lanciato sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer ma anche qui problemi di dipendenze http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6114001/
<jester-> arturo: sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound konqueror-nsplugins  kwordquiz
<polisso> buon giorno
<arturo> jester: ok fatto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6114008/
<polisso> ciao jester
<polisso> volevo sottoporvi un piccolo problemino
<glpiana> polisso, sentiamolo
<arturo> jester : rilancio sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer?
<jester-> arturo:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<polisso> ho ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<polisso> e quando metto la usb del tablet della samsung non me lo riconosce
<jester-> polisso: pare che le sd di android non le caghi nemmeno winz
<arturo> jester: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6114025/
<glpiana> polisso, intendi che colleghi il tablet al pc tramite usb?
<polisso> si
<polisso> ci sono altri modi?
<glpiana> polisso, dammi un secondo che provo
<jester-> arturo: apt-get -f install
<jester-> arturo: pare che qualcosa hai tentato di installare kdeedu
<arturo> jester: forse perchè ho più ambienti grafici installati
<glpiana> polisso, collegato ora, il tablet . vuole software dedicato per windows o mac os x
<jester-> arturo: e forse ppa a manetta
<polisso> l'ho collegato
<glpiana> polisso, ci sono altri modi comunque per scambiare file tra pc e tablet. tramite rete
<polisso> ma non lo riconosce
<polisso> io uso la posta elettronica per scaricare le foto
<polisso> ma è una pratica lunga
<polisso> per ogni foto
<polisso> una email
<arturo> jester: installazione finita riavvio il browser e ti faccio sapere
<jester-> arturo: rm -r .macromedia
<mibofra> Uei gente
<glpiana> polisso, ci sono file manager sul market android che ti permettono di collegare il tablet, tramite il tuo router, al tuo pc
<polisso> ciao mibofra
<jester-> polisso: non ti hanno dato il driver winz assieme al cellofono?
<mibofra> Volete una mano ragazzi? (Se no torno nell'ombra xD)
<arturo> jester: funziona anche senza riavviare grazie
<polisso> ho una partizione di disco rigido che ha winz
<polisso> li funziona
<polisso> ma non voglio piu usare il winx
<mibofra> polisso: che hai?
<polisso> non riesce a vedere il tablet della samsung
<polisso> il mio ubuntu
<glpiana> polisso, installati roba tipo file expert sul tablet e poi crei una connessione  all'ip del tuo pc
<jester-> polisso: linux non è sostitutivo ma alternativo se vuoi andare in moto che in macchina e piove ti bagni
<mibofra> arturo: problemi con la chiave gpg?
<polisso> glpiana
<polisso> mi devi aiutare da zero
<polisso> io i seguo
<glpiana> polisso, oki, ma passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> polisso: ascolt
<mibofra> *ascolta
<mibofra> Per quel che dici io ho già apertobun gub
<arturo> :mibofra inizialmente pensavo di si ma ora reinstallando flash player da repository e non da rpm sembra che ho risulto
<mibofra> *bug
<mibofra> XD
<mibofra> polisso: puoi sottoscriverlo
<mibofra> arturo: beh quello funge xD
<polisso> come faccio mibofra
<arturo> mibofra: però da ieri non fungeva più
<mibofra> polisso: hai un account su lp?
<polisso> lp?
<mibofra> arturo: ieri l'hanno aggiornato...
<mibofra> Magari non hai riavviato il browser xS
<mibofra> *xD
<mibofra> polisso: launchpad.net
<polisso> se scrivete come mangiate vi capisco
<polisso> ha ha ha ha ha
<polisso> no
<polisso> ora lo ceo
<polisso> *creo
<mibofra> polisso: ma se vuoi fa nulla xD
<mibofra> Segnalo hai devs semplicemente che un altro ha lo stesso bug xD
<mibofra> *ai
<mibofra> -.-
<mibofra> (Quando si fa da appendi abiti... xD)
<arturo> qualcuna sa se è possibile ripartizionare un hard disk in wbfs senza perderne il contenuto
<jester-> ripartizionare è pacifico segarsi tutto
<mibofra> Eh
<mibofra> arturo: puoi gicat con gparted ma tra spostamento ridimensionamento cancellazione creazione (dipende anche dalla mole di dati) puoi starci anche due-tre giorni
<mibofra> Provato sulla pelle del mio pc xD
<arturo> mibofra:ma gparted riconosce i file system wbfs?
<mibofra> Uhm... dovrebbe farcela
<mibofra> Ma ascoltami
<mibofra> Se non hai un motivo serio per farlo
<mibofra> È solo una perdita enorme si tempo... e di pazienza mentale xD
<arturo> mibofra :
<polisso> mibofra
<polisso> ci sono
<mibofra> polisso: leggi su
<polisso> sono registrato a launcipad
<arturo> mibofra: lo facevo solo per non comprane uno nuovo per il tv 320 gb su due dispositivi mi bastano
<mibofra> Ok
<polisso> mibofra
<polisso> come faccio a scaricare il tuo bug?
<mibofra> polisso: faccio tutto io xD
<arturo> come pensavo gparted mi dice file system sconosciuto
<mibofra> Poi ti passo il link al bug
<polisso> ok
<mibofra> arturo: non mi ricordo preciso ma dovresti installar una estensione per il filesystem
<mibofra> A casa la rintraccio
<remix_tj> JuniorMonkey: dimmi
<remix_tj> sono in coda all'agenzia delle entrate quindi ho un po' di tempo :-P
<jester-> remix_tj: auguri
<akis24> ihih
<mibofra> remix_tj: ahahah buona fortuna xD
<polisso> c'è la cosa all'ufficio delle entrate?
<polisso> *coda
<glpiana> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<polisso> mibofra
<polisso> ti sei dimenticato di me?
<polisso> hihihihihihihi
<JuniorMonkey> ciao..
<JuniorMonkey> avevo un problema con un server che non riuscivo a vedere da browser..ma ho recuperato un backup di un po di tempo fa e ho risolto grazie..ora vorrei settare un server dns,ovvero fare in modo di riuscire ad accedere al mio server tramite il suo fqdn..
<jester-> JuniorMonkey: curiosità, backup della conf?
<JuniorMonkey> lin pratica avevo fatto un'installazione su virtualmachine e avevo salvato "l'immagine"..poi dovendo configurare un server mail e un webserver sono ripartito da zero con entrambi..ma per il server web qualcosa è andato storto evidentemente..:)..quindi ho ripreso l'installazione precedente che dovrebbe funzionare..salvo problemi che potrebbero uscire ora..vediamo..
<ste1786> ciao a tutti!
<ste1786> avrei bisogno di rendere la mia partizione montata come root read only o meglio: attualmente sul mio sistema (Win Xpe) ho la partizione C: con l'EWF, acronimo che sta per enhanced write filter.
<ste1786> ovvero tutte le modifiche sono fatte in RAM (overlay RAM) e non vengono salvate su disco  meno di una commit
<ste1786> vorrei replicare lo stesso comportamento ma su Linux
<ste1786> uso una distro ubuntu 2.04
<ste1786> 12.04
<ste1786> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<jester-> domanda da un mallione di dollars
<JuniorMonkey> e comunque avrei molto bisogno di prendere parecchia confidenza con il discorso in generale..perchè mi ritroverò di qui a poco a gestire questi due server che sto cercando di creare,con annesse tutte le casistiche di problem solving..sapete indirizzarmi per imparare il più possibile dell'ambiente linux? io sono un programmatore e quindi come logica di programmazione ne mastico abbastanza,ma ora ho bisogno di addentrarmi ne
<glpiana> polisso, si può fare
<glpiana> polisso, http://overthewebs.net/collegare-il-proprio-tablet-android-al-pc-con-ubuntu/   l'ho fatto ora e funziona. prova a seguire questa guida alla lettera
<ste1786> ?
<polisso> Installare il tool MTP, da terminale digitare ed eseguire come devo fare?
<glpiana> polisso, in quella guida ci sono tutti i comandi che devi dare. tu hai ubuntu o kubuntu xubuntu lubuntu?
<polisso> ubuntu
<glpiana> polisso, allora leggitela bene e seguila
<polisso> come installo il tool MTP e dove lo trovo?
<glpiana> polisso, prendi in giro? c'è il comando da dare subito sotto!
<polisso> scusa ma non prendo in giro
<glpiana> polisso, allora leggi
<polisso> ok
<polisso> faccio
<mibofra> glpiana: si tu vai avanti ma se è lo stesso preblema mio è un bug già segnalato
<glpiana> mibofra, link del bug please
<JuniorMonkey> al momento non riesco a connettermi a it.archive.ubuntu.com per scaricare aggiornamenti..non capisco perchè..
<mibofra> glpiana: vediamo se dal cell ce la faccio
<jester-> polisso: intendi comunque leggere la sd da usb?
<jester-> cioè con adattatore collegato al lettore sd
<glpiana> mibofra, se ce la fai a linkarmi il bug intendi?
<mibofra> glpiana: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1218625 mi ha chiesto un dev su #ubuntu+1 di metterlo sotto linux. E come gli ho detto ieri (cosa che devo aggiungere anche su lp) ho notato che il bug si presenta quando (almeno da me) vado a toccar moduli dkms (installo/elimino/aggiorno)
<mibofra> glpiana: ci son riuscito :P
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> mibofra, sì, ho visto che mi hai dato il link ;)
<glpiana> ora prova a collegare il cellofono
<polisso> al comando mtp-detect mi da questo errore
<polisso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6114202/
<mibofra> glpiana: sono in giro xD
<polisso> vado avanti lo stesso?
<mibofra> Ma ho fatto le prove fino a ieri
<mibofra> Il cell funge, dopo che tocco i dkms no, dopo un po di tempo torna a funzionare
<glpiana> polisso, che è quella s sotto attempting to connect the device?
<polisso> e una s come una conferma
<mibofra> glpiana: questo con il cell samsung, il tablet di altra marca ha sempre funzionato in ogni caso... ma glpiana legger le descrizioni dei bug no :P
<glpiana> polisso, non ti ha chiesto nessuna conferma. ridai il comando e aspetta
<polisso> ok
<glpiana> mibofra, non l'ho ancora letto il bug, me l'hai appena incollato
<mibofra> :P e leggilo prima di chieder connetti questo e quell'altro :P
<glpiana> -.-
<mibofra> glpiana: ho fatto già tutti i tentativi che vuoi :P
<polisso> mi da questo errore
<polisso> PTP_ERROR_IO: failed to open session, trying again after resetting USB interface LIBMTP libusb: Attempt to reset device
<glpiana> mibofra, non so che dirti, io ne ho fatto uno e ha funzionato
<glpiana> polisso, allora lascia stare
<mibofra> glpiana: con cell samsung?
<glpiana> mibofra, con tablet samsung
<mibofra> Perché solo lui mi da il problema
<mibofra> glpiana: hai toccato i dkma come ti dicevo?
<mibofra> *dkms
<glpiana> mibofra, no
<mibofra> glpiana: installa due moduli a cazz e riprova subito dopo
<glpiana> mibofra, perchè avrei dovuto?
<mibofra> glpiana: perché se leggi su magari lo scopri :P
<mibofra> Come ti ho detto me lo fa sto scherzetto solo per un po di tempo dopo aver toccato i moduli dkms
<glpiana> mibofra, non toccarli allora :P
<jester-> mibofra: moduli dkms?
<mibofra> glpiana: lo fa apt quando lo aggiorna :P ma secondo te ero scemo che mi mettevo a giocar con i moduli :P ?
<mibofra> jester-: ai
<mibofra> *si
<jester-> mibofra: cioè?
<glpiana> mibofra, devo proprio rispondere? :D
<mibofra> glpiana: no conosco la risposta e per questo ti dico... ti voglio bene e chiudiamola qui ahahah xD
<glpiana> lol
<mibofra> jester-: virtualbox, alcuni radeon ecc
<mibofra> Basta che vedi pacchi con dkms nel nome.xD
<mibofra> Fai una ricerca su packages.ubuntu.com
<polisso> ragazzi mi avete lasciato cosi?
<jester-> mibofra: cosa centri dkms con il montaggio di un fs solo dio lo sa
<mibofra> jester-: mah
<mibofra> jester-: intanto appena apt li tocca... bum
<mibofra> jester-: appena li tocca di nuovo butto il log su lp... e così lo vedi con i tuoi occhi xD
<jester-> che sporcaccione apt che tocca i moduli
<mibofra> jester-: quando ne ho parlato con penguin ecc (il dev) su #ubuntu+1 è rimasto trasecolato pure lui ahahah xD
<mibofra> La cosa carina da me è che quando non prende il device, dmesg vede l'inserimento del device usb... lsusb non vede una cippa xD
<mibofra> E rimase ancor più trasecolato xD
<mibofra> Il tutto sulla 13.10 però
<jester-> mibofra: 13.10 è mica beta?
<polisso> come faccio il simbolo di una barra verticale?
<polisso> I
<polisso> tipo la i maiuscola
<jester-> polisso: shift+\
<glpiana> polisso, shift + \
<jester-> a sinistra di 1
<glpiana> polisso, ma è meglio se i comandi li copi e li incolli
<polisso> grazie
<polisso> grazie
<polisso> si e meglio
<polisso> ultima cosa
<polisso> quando do il comando su
<polisso> mi ice di mettere la password
<polisso> la metto e mi dice che e errata
<jester-> polisso: sudo
<jester-> non su
<polisso> ok
<polisso> jester e su questo sito
<polisso> http://www.tecnomani.com/come-collegare-ad-internet-il-galaxy-tab2-con-una-chiavetta-internet-3g/
<polisso> mi dice su
<polisso> e poi al terminale mi da password
<jester-> polisso: sudo su
<polisso> ok
<polisso> ma perchè non scrivono tutto il comando?
<polisso> cosi evito di fare ste figure di me....da
<jester-> perchè su alte distro root è abilitato
<polisso> ok ci sono
<polisso> come faccio a spostarmi nella cartella home
<polisso> root@utente-D5468AT-ABA-ALONPAV:~#
<polisso> da qui?
<JuniorMonkey> ciao a tutti..
<JuniorMonkey> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | JuniorMonkey
<ubot-it> JuniorMonkey: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<JuniorMonkey> non riesco ad accedere a phpmyadmin e mi da questo errore..(Codice di errore: ssl_error_rx_record_too_long)
<jester-> non mi intendo di phpmyadmin
<JuniorMonkey> ok..grazie lo stesso..
<mau_> non riesco ad installare ubuntu cliccando download subito dopo mi dice grazie per averlo installato
<mau_> aiutooo
<jester-> mau_: ??
<mau_> grazie
<JuniorMonkey> risolto grazie..:)
<mau_> non lo installa
<jester-> mau_: dowload de che e dove
<mau_> sul sito ufficiale
<jester-> !installazione | mau_
<ubot-it> mau_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !iso | mau
<ubot-it> mau: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<polisso> scusate perche mi da questo errore?
<polisso> insmod: error inserting 'usb_wwan.ko': -1 Invalid module format
<jester-> non gli piace il modulo
<polisso> lo sapevo
<polisso> tutti a me mi capitano
<polisso> sono dentro la directory
<jester-> di cosa
<polisso> root@utente-D5468AT-ABA-ALONPAV:/home/utente/drive per tablet samsung#
<polisso> poi do il comando
<jester-> polisso: hai installato un driver non buono per il kernel
<polisso> insmode usb_wwan.ko
<polisso> ok
<polisso> forse entro questa sera avrò installato il drive giusto per far riconoscere il tablet ad ubuntu
<polisso> cerco altro
<polisso> jester ma non mi puoi aiutare tu?
<polisso>  cosi difficile far riconoscere un tablet 2 10.1 samsung ad ubuntu?
<polisso> io non ne capisco niente, e voi lo sapete
<polisso> però seguo
<polisso> se mi date le indicazioni
<ExPBoy> polisso, il tablet si collega al tuo router?
<polisso> si certo
<polisso> in wi-fi
<ExPBoy> ottimo, provato a vedere da ubuntu in rete se vedi il tablet?
<jester-> polisso: ti hanno dato piu link ma se è bug aspetta che lo risolvano, nel frattempo usa winz
<polisso> grazie jester
<polisso> ExPBoy
<ExPBoy> eh
<polisso> come faccio a vedere se ubuntu in rete vede il tablet?
<polisso> aiutami passo dopo passo
<polisso> per favore
<ExPBoy> che de usi?
<polisso> ubuntu 1.04 lts
<polisso> ubuntu 12.04 lts
<ExPBoy> polisso, non ti ho chiesto la versione ma l'interfaccia utente: unity gnome shell ecc ecc
<jester-> polisso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6114440/
<ExPBoy> comunque sia, apri "file" o l'equivalente sulla tua de troverai una voce "rete" clicchi lì e vedi che ti dice
<jester-> polisso: pare semplice la guida
<jester-> devi abilitare mtp nelle impostazioni del tablet anche
<jester-> polisso: i pacchetti mpt-tools e mtpfs
<polisso> si ma non mi riconosce il collegamento con l ausb
<polisso> in pratica collego al computer il tablet
<jester-> polisso: hai seguito la guida passo passo o no
<polisso> si si
<polisso> ho fatto tutto
<jester-> polisso: sudo apt-get install mtp-tools mtpfs
<polisso> fatto
<polisso> lo rifaccio
<jester-> polisso: sudo mkdir -p -m 777 /mnt/Tablet
<jester-> polisso: hai abilitato mtp nel tablet?
<jester-> sudo modprobe fuse
<polisso> aspetta
<polisso> mtp su tablet
<polisso> come lo faccio?
<jester-> collegare lo tablet con mtp abilitato
<jester-> polisso: di sicuro nelle impostazioni
<jester-> se non segui la guida
<alessandro_> Ragazzi, perchè sono stato bannato da irc ????
<polisso> allora
<polisso> questo e il risultato finale
<polisso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6114602/
<polisso> l'ubuntu mi riconosce il tablet com
<polisso> impossibile montare Samsung_android
<polisso> ci
<Ghitax> buona sera a tutti
<maomara> ciao
<maomara> una semplice domanda...
<polisso> evviva
<polisso> lo riconosce
<polisso> ma non me lo fa montare
<polisso> mi dice
<mibofra> polisso: ciao :)
<mibofra> Ancora con il tablet xD?
<polisso> impossibile montare GT - P5100
<polisso> si si ma siamo ad un buon punto, ora lo riconosce ma non me lo fa montare
<polisso> sto seguendo queste informazioni
<mibofra> polisso: meglio di nulla xD
<polisso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6114440/
<alessandro_> mibofra_ mibo hai letto per caso il fatto su -chat ?
<polisso> si mio caro, ma non lo posso aprire, che me ne fò?
<polisso> come faccio per questa indicazione: a questo punto possiamo avviare Nautilus
<mibofra> alessandro_: oi ciao no non l'ho letto
<mibofra> polisso: hai seguito tutte le indicazioni fino alla fine?
<alessandro_> mibofra, mi hanno bannato da xchat sui canali di ubuntu, posso contattare solo jester e glpiana
<mibofra> alessandro_: uhm ma se ti leggo xD
<polisso> controlla tu stesso minofra
<polisso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6114691/
<alessandro_> mibofra, si ho loggato tramite browser ma tramite xchat jester mi ha bannato perchè ho dovuto riavviare il modem perchè mi crashava e pensa che scannavo ma in realtà mi ha dato problemi solo il modem
<polisso> oramai il past lo so usare bene, he he he he he he
<mibofra> Per il tool il tablet non c'è
<mibofra> alessandro_: beh non può intervenire sul tuo pc sulla tua applicazione xD avrà bannato il nick o la mask
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> salve
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> esiste truecrypt portabile per linux?
<alessandro_>  mibofra, eh si mi devo far risbannare
<alessandro_> sbannare
<mibofra> alessandro_: vedrai che risolvi :)
<mibofra> AlcoLeVecchiPens: quando mai xD
<alessandro_> speriamo
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> OK
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ragà
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> se compro un HD da 500gb autoalimentato con usb 3.0 e lo collego al pc che ha le porte 3.0 e installo ubuntu (compreso / e home e swap) lì sopra andrebbe lento?
<mibofra> AlcoLeVecchiPens: io personalmente preferisco delle installazioni stabili negli hd interni
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> mibofra, Per quali motivi?
<mibofra> AlcoLeVecchiPens: è più affidabile... non ti pare xD ?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> sì
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> però voglio capire
<Matt_91> mibofra: non mi va python su apache -.-"
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> perché il pc lo usano anche altre persone, e mi tocca litigare per installare ubuntu
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> e non so neanche se litigando me lo lasciano fare
<mibofra> Matt_91: ahahah ciao xD
<Matt_91> mibofra: ciao :D
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> tu dici che no renderebbe tanto??
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> mibofra,
<mibofra> AlcoLeVecchiPens: beh se il pc è recentissimo tipo di due anni fa/l'anno scorso forse regge il tutto
<mibofra> Se no eviterei
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> comprato a marzo
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> dimmi tu
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> se rende sennò lascio stare
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> anche perché l'hd dovrei comprarlo
<mibofra> Allora si può fare
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ma noterei differenze rispetto a se l'avessi installato sul hd interno?
<mibofra> AlcoLeVecchiPens: monta efi/uefi?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> no bios
<mibofra> Beh di velocità
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> l'ho scelto apposta così
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ho capito
<mibofra> Vedi se ce la fa
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> mi sa che non conviene allora
<mibofra> Metti l'hd usb
<mibofra> E vai al bios
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> poi?
<Matt_91> AlcoLeVecchiPens: secondo me invece va bene come dici tu :D
<mibofra> Vedi se te lo fa listare come hd
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> mibofra, in che senso? Matt_91 hai esperienze?
<Matt_91> AlcoLeVecchiPens: metti il boot USB / HD, così se hai l'hd esterno attaccato parti con ubuntu se no con win
<mibofra> AlcoLeVecchiPens: a quel punto settalo come secondo
<mibofra> E dopo
<mibofra> AlcoLeVecchiPens: avvia il dvd con ubu e installa sull'hd xD
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ah sisi non c'è probelma a mettere la propriortà del hd
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ma sì, io volevo solo sapere se vale la pena comprare 50euro di hd
<mibofra> AlcoLeVecchiPens: tenta l'installazione ed il riavvio xD
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> non vorrei ritrovarmi con un sistema  lento
<mibofra> AlcoLeVecchiPens: se non provi non lo sapremo xD
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> eh ma devo comprarlo
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> allora senti una cosa
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> un hd dovevo comprarlo comunque per il backup dei dati ma non ho 100 euro per 2 hd
<mibofra> AlcoLeVecchiPens: se funza poi sistemiam il tutto in modo definitivo
<mibofra> XD
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> posso fare che ne compro uno e faccio 100gb per ubuntu (/ , home , swap) e poi un latra partizione in NTFS per i backup??
<mibofra> Basta che non finiscono le porte usb xD
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> no
<Matt_91> AlcoLeVecchiPens: proca con una chiavetta usb normale per il momento
<Matt_91> AlcoLeVecchiPens: e vedi, la velocità non dovrebbe essere male
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ok
<Matt_91> AlcoLeVecchiPens: se sei alle prime armi, staccha fisicamente HD interno se sei capace, se no fai attenzione :)
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> no è un portatile
<Matt_91> "proca" nuovo vocabolo XD
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ahah
<mibofra> Matt_91: dai su non gli facciam formattar tutto :P vai tranquillo
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ma diitemi una cosa
<Matt_91> AlcoLeVecchiPens: vabbè allora è anche più semplice, ma se non lo hai mai fatto lascia stare, basta che fai attenzione, prendi, avvia una live di ubuntu e metti una chiavetta USB! :)
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> a me serve un hd anche per i backuip di dati.. posso usare lo stesso in cui ho ubuntu? 100gb ubuntu e 400gb in ntfs per i dati?? o è rischioso per i dati?'
<Matt_91> mibofra: io la prima volta che ho installato unbutu ho piallato tutto XD
<Matt_91> mibofra: besetmmioni in ogni lingua :D
<mibofra> Perché sei scemo :P
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Matt_91, ma so farlo. su hd interno ho installato 5/6 volte ubuntu.. basta che all'instazione gli dico la chiavetta
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ahhahah
<Matt_91> AlcoLeVecchiPens: la certezza assoluta non la hai nemmeno se tieni 100copie dei dati in 100 hd diversi dislocati in 100 posti diversi. comunque si puoi farlo
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> no maa io l0installazione la faccio a mano
<mibofra> AlcoLeVecchiPens: beh si basta sia settato come hd
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ok ma poi da windows posso continuare ssempre a metterci i dati di backup sopra?? per fare questo la ntfs devo farla all'inizio?
<Matt_91> mibofra: volevo iniziare a developare siti in py ma non riesco nemmeno a settare apache!!! grrrrrrr
<Matt_91> che nervi
<mibofra> :P
<mibofra> AlcoLeVecchiPens: puoi far quel che vuoi :)
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ma windows non vede solo la prima partzione?
<Matt_91> AlcoLeVecchiPens: fai una partiaione da 100gb e ci installi unbuntu, nel resto dello spazio libero ci fai una partizione in ntfs
<mibofra> Vede solo le ntfs le win
<Matt_91> AlcoLeVecchiPens: anche se io farei, 1 partizione di swap, 1 di ubuntu da 30G e una della /home da quanto ti serve
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ok, quindi l ntfs è uguale se la faccio all'inizio o alla fine del disco?
<mibofra> Anche nel mezzo xD
<polisso> mibofra
<polisso> ci rinuncio
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> sìsì faccio così | 20gb / | 80 home | 4 swap | 400 NTFS per backup |
<polisso> non riconosce il tablet
<mibofra> polisso: provato e riprovato?
<polisso> ho rpovato vari metodi
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> vabbè grazie
<polisso> si si
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> io vado
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ciao
<mibofra> Ciao
<polisso> ma non lo riconosce
<mibofra> polisso: stacca il tablet, riattaca e riprova xD
<Matt_91> NOOOOOOOOOOOO python funziona :D
<Matt_91> che contento
<Matt_91> ora creerò un mostro XD
<Matt_91> hello word!
<Matt_91> hi hi XD
<mibofra> Matt_91: finalmente xD
<Matt_91> mibofra: silenzio, è perchè volevo configurarlo a modo mio...
<Alessandro__> Matt_91: qu ?
<Matt_91> Alessandro__: nooo da dove scrivi qui digita /j #ubuntu-it-ops
<Matt_91> Alessandro__: e entri in quel canale
<Matt_91> Alessandro__: li ci sono i capi
<mibofra> Matt_91: :P sisi :P
<Matt_91> mibofra: ora però devo riorganizzare la testa, ho sempre programmato in php per il web XD
<Alessandro__> Matt_91: mi rimanda qui...
<mibofra> Ahahah :P
<Matt_91> Alessandro__: non dire semenze
<Alessandro__> matt....
<Matt_91> digiti:
<Matt_91>  /j #ubuntu-it-ops
<Matt_91> e INVIO
<polisso> secondo me non ha il GT P5100
<Alessandro__> non mi ci manda
<polisso> ha altri doispositivi ma non quello
<Matt_91> e vai nel canale #ubuntu-it-ops
<polisso> vedi tu stesso
<Alessandro__> ...e mi rimanda qui
<polisso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6114776/
<Matt_91> Alessandro__: allora come sei entrato in #ubuntu-it entra in /j #ubuntu-it-ops
<mibofra>  polisso provato con altro device?
<polisso> si e lo stesso
<Matt_91> polisso: non è che hai il debug attivato su android?
<polisso> me lo riconosce come lettore multimediale
<mibofra> polisso: vedi le impostazioni del device?
<alessandro___> indovina....
<Alessandro__> non so cosa fare..
<fenriir> salve a tutti, avrei bisogno di qualcuno che sappia come installare un viewer di second life, c'è qualcuno che se ne intende?
<polisso> si li posso vedere le impostazioni del device
<polisso> sul tablet
<cristian_c> polisso, ?
<polisso> si e poi ho anche il debug attivato sul tablet
<polisso> se  lo levo non me lo riconosce
<cristian_c> lol
<polisso> cristian
<polisso> dimmi
<polisso> mi dice connesso come dispositivo multimediale
<polisso> mi affaccia l'icona con GT - P5100
<polisso> ma non me lo apre
<polisso> Impossibile montare «GT-P5100»
<polisso> rrore nell'inizializzare la fotocamera: -60: Impossibile bloccare il dispositivo
<mibofra> Uhm... immaginavo
<polisso> immagina, puoi, fastweb
<mibofra> polisso: se metti temviewer sul tablet ti do una mano xD
<polisso> faccio tutto quello che vuoi
<polisso> due minuti che lo cerco
<mibofra> Ok
<cristian_c> 15:00:27 <polisso> immagina, puoi, fastweb <- lol
<cristian_c> polisso, mibofra è un nerd, puoi fidarti di lui :P :P :P
<mibofra> :P
<cristian_c> polisso, comunque, questo chan non è dedicato ad andorid, per la cronaca
<mibofra> XD
<cristian_c> *android
<polisso> ma lo devo montare sul tablet o sul pc?
<polisso> il temviewer
<cristian_c> lol
<polisso> ho fiducia in mibofra
<cristian_c> io no: P (scherzo)
<mibofra> :P
<polisso> dove lo devo installare il programma
<polisso> su tablet o su pc?
<polisso> o su tutte e due?
<polisso> cristian dove e la chat per android?
<mibofra> polisso, oi
<mibofra> polisso, spostati su #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> !android
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SmsNokiaAndroid
<cristian_c> mmmmmm
<mibofra> ahahah XD
<cristian_c> mibofra, non conoscevo questa voce di bot
<mibofra> manco io XD
<cristian_c> quante cose si scoprono nel chan
<cristian_c> polisso, il chan si chiama #android
<Matt_91> !voci
<ubot-it> elenco delle voci presenti nel database di ubot-it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci
<cristian_c> polisso, sì, è semplice
<Matt_91> :D
<cristian_c> polisso, non è molto accogliente, ma è l'unico a quanto ne so
<cristian_c> su freenode
<fenriir> salve a tutti, sarei un nuovo utente di ubuntu e avrei delle difficoltà a installare un programma, più precisamente un viewer di second life
<glpiana> fenriir, precisamente che programma è?
<fenriir> il nome del programma è kokua viewer
<fenriir> versione 64 bit
<emaxxim> fenriir, guarda qui http://wiki.secondlife.com/wiki/Third_Party_Viewer_Directory
<glpiana> fenriir, non lo vedo nei repository
<fenriir> da quello che ho notato non c'è nessun viewer di second life disponibile nei repository
<emaxxim> c'è ne sono altri fenriir, ma dimmi qual'è il problema?
<glpiana> emaxxim, fenriir scusate, ma se il programma non è nei repository vi invito a spostarvi su #ubuntu-it-chat
<fenriir> allora il problema principale è che dato che suono nuovo di ubuntu, ancora non so bene come installare certi programmi
<leandrofaraci90> buona sera, mi potreste spiegare cosa si intende con il fatto che l'ultima versione di ubuntu e supportata per 9 mesi?
<glpiana> leandrofaraci90, per 9 mesi? un po' poco direi
<glpiana> leandrofaraci90, di solito le versioni di ubuntu sono supportate per un anno e mezzo, le long term support invece per 3 anni
<akis24> ciao
<vlt> Ciao akis24
<akis24> ciao vlt  :) .. non avevo letto
<cristian_c> LoZioNe: ciao, hai rislto per conky?
<cristian_c> *risolto
<LoZioNe> ciao Cristian,ancora o :(
<LoZioNe> manca sempre l'ultimo pezzo sotto...
<cristian_c> LoZioNe: l'altezza del plugin?
<cristian_c> *ops
<cristian_c> dell'applet
<LoZioNe> stavo controllando adesso i vari parametri
<LoZioNe> parte dell'.rc mi pare apposto
<LoZioNe> adesso controllo il Pyton
<LoZioNe> il percorso è giusto
<LoZioNe>     ${color white}${voffset -6}$alignr MUSIC$color
<LoZioNe>     ${voffset -5}$hr
<LoZioNe>     ${color white}$alignc
<LoZioNe>     ${color1}Artist ${alignr}${color}${execi 10 python /lozio/.conky/amarok.py -a}
<LoZioNe>     ${color1}Title ${alignr}${color}${execi 10 python /lozio/.conky/anowplaying.py -t}
<LoZioNe>     ${color1}Album ${alignr}${color}${execi 10 python /lozio/.conky/anowplaying.py -l}
<LoZioNe>     ${color1}Year ${alignr}${color}${execi 10 python /lozio/.conky/anowplaying.py -y}
<LoZioNe>     ${color1}Genre ${alignr}${color}${execi 10 python /lozio/.conky/anowplaying.py -g}
<LoZioNe>     ${color1}Bitrate ${alignr}${color}${execi 10 python /lozio/.conky/anowplaying.py -b}
<LoZioNe>     ${execi 20 python /lozio/.conky/amarok.py -c /tmp/cover.jpg}${image /tmp/cover.jpg -p 180,580}
<cristian_c> LoZioNe: dammi un attimo per cercare
<cristian_c> ;)
<cristian_c> LoZioNe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1940313
<LoZioNe> quindi modifico con questi parametri?
<LoZioNe> The only difference I can see that would do this is that the "bad" conkyrc shows
<LoZioNe> gap_x 1
<LoZioNe> gap_y 1
<LoZioNe> #minimum_size 500 0
<LoZioNe> maximum_width 1200
<LoZioNe> ie, the minimum size is commented out, and the good one
<LoZioNe> gap_x 1
<LoZioNe> gap_y 10
<LoZioNe> minimum_size 180 500
<LoZioNe> maximum_width 1200
<LoZioNe> so you have added a minimum size for the window.
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ci ero andato vicino ieri Xd
<cristian_c> LoZioNe: asp, ma ricordo che fungeva ricaricando conky
<cristian_c> o sbaglio?
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> LoZioNe: hai fatto una ricerca sul forum
<LoZioNe> adesso che ho app acceso il pc mi da il conky giusto come ieri
<cristian_c> credo ci siano varie discussioni sul forum italiano
<cristian_c> *?
<LoZioNe> se modifico qualcosa e lo ricarico dovrebbe farmi vedere le modifiche
<cristian_c> uhm
<LoZioNe> allora...ho fatto una prova
<LoZioNe> se vicino al Bitrate (che è l'ultima voce del conky)o sotto aggiungo un testo le visualizza
<LoZioNe> quindi lo spazio è giusto
<LoZioNe> c'è qualcosa che non quadra o nel pyton di amarok o nel conky
<LoZioNe> ma la parte del conky mi pare corretta
<cristian_c> lol
<LoZioNe> nel conky starter devo dirgli lo stesso di avviare lo script di amarok?
<hitman72ita> ciao
<mibofra> hitman72ita, ciao
<mibofra> di che hai bisogno :) ?
<hitman72ita> ops, niente, stavo configuranto la chat su pidgin
<hitman72ita> no una cosa c'è
<hitman72ita> venendo da winzoz
<hitman72ita> una cosa "seccante"
<hitman72ita> che utilizzando qualsiasi file explorer con qualsiasi ambiente grafico
<hitman72ita> in visualizzazione dettagliata
<hitman72ita> quando si sceglie un file o una cartella
<hitman72ita> viene selezionato l'intero rigo
<hitman72ita> su winzoz tipo con total commander, speed commander etc.
<mibofra> hitman72ita, uhm... sei lo stesso utente che venne qua a lamentarsene xD ?
<mibofra> comunque si non si ci può far nulla
<hitman72ita> si può deselezionare l'opzione "full row select"
<hitman72ita> ah si scusa!
<hitman72ita> ahahahha
<mibofra> :P
<hitman72ita> a 41 anni si scordano le cose!
<hitman72ita> ahahah
<mibofra> a 16 no xD
<hitman72ita> facciamo a cambio?
<hitman72ita> eheheheh
<underz0ne> lol
<hitman72ita> ho chiesto pure sul canale arch
<hitman72ita> linux è così, prendere o lasciare
<hitman72ita> purtroppo usando un file explorer di winzoz sotto wine
<hitman72ita> non funziona il drag & drop
<hitman72ita> amen
<hitman72ita> sarà una barzelletta, ma fra questo e che non c'è winrar nativo
<hitman72ita> sono le uniche 2 cose che non mi fanno passare totalmente a linux
<underz0ne> come mai se all'avvio il sistema non riesce a trovare un elemento del file /etc/fstab non mi viene montato la partizione di swap dicendomi che o non la trova o è impegnata?
<underz0ne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6115448/
<underz0ne> questa /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-swap_1
<LoZioNe> è seccante questa cosa di Amarok su Conky... -.-" mi stà deprimendo alcuanto :P
<nio> come faccio a installare xubuntu?
<jester-> !installazione | nio
<ubot-it> nio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !iso | nio
<ubot-it> nio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<nio> grazie
<geppo1472> buona sera a tutti
<geppo1472> sono nuovo ed ho bisogno di consigli
<geppo1472> particella di sodio ( c'è nessuno )
<ugone> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<geppo1472> grazi , e la prima volta
<geppo1472> ho installato linux insieme a windows xp pro nei progammi installati c'è , come facci per farlo partire ?
<ugone> immagino tu l'abbia messo con wubi
<ugone> !wubi
<ubot-it> wubi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<geppo1472> fatto l'iso e istallato , ho provato nella seconda partizione vuota ma non caricava invece alla scelta insieme a windows l'ha installato
<ugone> allora all'avvio dovresti aver la scelta di cosa caricare
<ugone> ti sposti con i tasti freccia
<geppo1472> ho letto le spiegazioni del link e corrispondono a quello che ho fatto solo quando parte non fa la schermata di scelta del so
<lore9810> salve,avrei bisogno di tornare al momento di installazione di ubuntu in quanto ora è pieno di errori e mi è impossibile fare aggiornamenti
<jester-> lore9810: è possibile reinstallando
<jester-> se hai home non separata fallo senza formattare la partizoine /
<lore9810> come posso fare,sono inesperto....grazie
<jester-> !ripristino | lore9810
<ubot-it> lore9810: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato, avviate il CD alternate e selezionate "Rescue a broken system"
<jester-> lore9810: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<lore9810> non sono in possesso del cd 12.10
<jester-> scaricalo
<geppo1472> salve all' avvio non apre la schermata di scelta del sistema operativo che fare ?
<jester-> geppo1472: hai solo ubuntu?
<jester-> geppo1472: o hai settato accesso diretto
<geppo1472> no windows xp pro , e nella partizione pulita con la classica procedura non si e voluta installare , solo in windows , in programmi c'è wubi ma nun parte
<jester-> geppo1472: wubi è una ciofeca
<jester-> tanto è vero che lo hanno abolito, disistallalo come fosse una normale applicazione winz
<geppo1472> sul sito di linux ubuntu la 12.4
<geppo1472> latolgo e poi?
<jester-> e poi farai un installazione su partizione previa deframmentazione di winz e scegliendo installa accanto
<geppo1472> provo
<tracce> ciao qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | tracce
<ubot-it> tracce: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<tracce> ok
<tracce> voglio scaricare il file immagine per poterlo inserire in windows 7 dentro il sistema come posso fare, perdonate il mio linguaggio
<jester-> tracce: spiegati meglio
<tracce> senza partizioni
<tracce> e senza masterizzare
<jester-> tracce: ??
<tracce> ecco lo so non uso il linguaggio adeguato
<jester-> tracce: lo scarichi la iso in winz7 ed è bella che li
<jester-> che scoperte
<tracce> vorrei inserire ubuntu nel sistema operativo di windows 7
<geppo1472> mi sono sbagliato sui programmi di win non c'è wubi ma ubuntu che faccio ?
<jester-> tracce: devi usare un macchina virtuale
<jester-> geppo1472: wubi è stato abolito
<tracce> dimmi i passaggi per favore
<jester-> !vbox  geppo1472
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'vbox  geppo1472'
<tracce> l'ho fatto una volta anni fa e non ricordo piu'
<jester-> !vbox | geppo1472
<ubot-it> geppo1472: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<tracce> grazie geppo
<jester-> geppo1472: e leggiti come va configurato etc etc
<tracce> ok
<jester-> geppo1472: invece di ciofeca wubi usa anche tu virtualbox
<Fetentone> #ubuntu-it-chat
<lesandrpfmv> buona sera, qualcuno sa dirmi come installare i file .exe su ubuntu?
<jester-> lesandrpfmv: lol
<jester-> !wine | lesandrpfmv
<ubot-it> lesandrpfmv: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<lesandrpfmv> ok grazie, casomai ho problemi chiederò...
<lesandrpfmv> non mi fa installare wine... mi dice che non è stata trovata alcuna chiave definitivamente affidabile
<fvervf> buona sera, ho pravato ad installare wine ma non mi riesce, mi potete aiutare a risolvere il problema?
<lindeb> ciao a tutti
<mibofra> ciao lindeb :)
<mibofra> che ti serve?
<lindeb> ho scaricato i sorgenti di wine
<lindeb> e volevo crearmi il mio pacchetto deb
<lindeb> quando vado a lanciare il comando per trovare le dipendenze
<lindeb> il comando è questo se non erro dpkg-depcheck -d ./configure
<lindeb> mi lascia un errore
<lindeb> sono nuovo da queste parti c'e un sito specifico che usate per trasferire screen e paste degli errori ?
<rossocuore> ciao a tutti!
<lindeb> ecco http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6116807/
<rossocuore> qualcuno ha voglia di spiegarmi qualcosa su kubuntu? ^^
<lindeb> scusa ma solo ora mi sono accorto che sul topic c'era il link dove manda al sito per i paste
<jester-> lindeb: stai compilando cosa?
<mibofra> rossocuore, il bot xD
<mibofra> !kubuntu | rossocuore
<ubot-it> rossocuore: "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<mibofra> ma lol
<lindeb> jester- wine
<mibofra> spetta c'è un link migliore
<lindeb> voglio creare il pacchetto deb
<lindeb> dai sorgenti
<jester-> lindeb: perchè fare sudo apt-get install wine è troppo semplice?
<lindeb> jester- in quel modo posso modificare i sorgenti e crearmi un mio pacchetto
<mibofra> rossocuore, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/kubuntu
<jester-> ah bè allora sei esperto
<lindeb> mmm no
<lindeb> i sorgenti sono gia pronti
<mibofra> jester-, qualche giorno devo veder di testarmi per bene mir
<lindeb> mica scrivo da zero il software :D
<mibofra> che lo voglio vedere tutto , interno datanti dietro sottosopra...
<jester-> lindeb: ma non devi modificarli?
<lindeb> si
<rossocuore> eh vabbè ragazzi
<lindeb> gia fatto
<rossocuore> stasera nun c'avete voglia
<rossocuore> lo sto provando in live
<jester-> rossocuore: cufu
<lindeb> ora stavo provando a creare il pacchetto deb
<rossocuore> ma mi sembra tutto strano rispetto
<rossocuore> a unity
<rossocuore> non mi raccapezzo
<lindeb> ma quando vado a cercare le dipendenze come ho scritto prima
<lindeb> mi rilascia un errore
<jester-> lindeb: ma se c'è gia belle che pronto nei repo
<jester-> lindeb: errore è che servono delle non precisate librerie-dev
<mibofra> lindeb, devi compilar wine?
<lindeb> si
<mibofra> dai sudo apt-get build-deb wine e dovresti avere tutto il necessario
<lindeb> crearmi il pacchetto deb da sorgenti
<jester-> mibofra: ma lui modifica il sorgente i 3 pacchi sorgenti ubuntu penso non vadano bene
<lindeb> mibofra in quel modo installo il deb che c'e nei repo
<jester-> lindeb: giusto per curiosità cosa modifichi nel sorgente
<rossocuore> vado un saluto a tutto il canale
<lindeb> niente di che
<lindeb> ciao rossocuore
<lindeb> però mi serve saperlo e poterlo fare :)
<jester-> lindeb: conosci c++?
<lindeb> si
<jester-> lindeb: un deb da un sorgente non debian/ubuntu non lo fai
<jester-> !deb
<ubot-it> deb is Per effettuare ricerche, anche complesse, sui pacchetti disponibili, e per scaricarli: http://packages.ubuntu.com - Per installare un .deb: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallarePacchettiDebian
<lindeb> il sorgente è quello ufficiale di wine
<mibofra> jester-: può farlo con checkinstall o fa il ramo debian
<lindeb> che è compatibile con ubuntu
<lindeb> e debian
<jester-> lindeb: per fare un deb servono e file
<mibofra> ma lo trova già bello pronto su lanchpad il ramo
<jester-> bè scarica i sorgenti da ubuntu package lo modifica, vede le dipendenze e fa il deb
<jester-> o crei i tre file da sorgente non ricordo con quale stringa
<mibofra> Con il dh_make
<jester-> no
<mibofra> jester-: di che parli?
<jester-> chiedi ai paccatori
<jester-> mibofra: sorgente
<lindeb> dh_make -e email -f ../nomedeltarsorgenti
<mibofra> jester-: eh
<jester-> mibofra: per fare un deb cosa serve
<jester-> intendo sorgente non debian
<mibofra> La cartella debian con control changelog ecc fentro
<lindeb> e dopo devo trovare le dipendenze e la mi lascia l'errore
<mibofra> jester-: e tra i vari metodi li fa dh_make
<lindeb> si devo trovare le dipendeze
<lindeb> e metterle nel file /debian/control
<lindeb> ma l'errore me lo da nel trovare le dipendenze
<mibofra> lindeb: comunque ci sono vari debian developers nella comunità
<mibofra> Se vai in #ubuntu-it-devs ne rintracci qualcuno magari
<lindeb> ok grazie :)
<mibofra> Che quelli sicuramente sanno quel che ti dicono e come fare tutto a regola d'arte
<mibofra> Prego :)
<catalin1991991> ciao a tutti
<lindeb> buona notte
<tony_> ciao
<tony_> ho 1 problema qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore?
<tony_> :(
<tony_> c'è nessuno??
<tony_> andatevene
<tony_> affanculo
<tony_> figli
<tony_> di puttaana
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-17
<catai> Buongiorno a tutti, non riesco a far girare ubuntu 13.04 sulla pennetta usb, alla fine mi compare uno schermo bianco e tutto si pianta li, qualcuno mi sa dare una mano?
<catai> vabbè, capisco che questa non è un'ora adatta. riproverò più tardi. grazie comunque.
<MARCO__> CIAO
<MARCO__> ho scaricato ubuntu ,ora lo devo masterizzare, poi?
<DaRcHaNgEl> buongiorno
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Depa> ciao a tutti :) ho ricevuto la mail della comunità (alla quale sono sottoscritto) e ho letto del Meeting....
<Depa> si può partecipare??? Perchè sil wiki ho letto che non è per tutti gli utenti Ubuntu...
<Depa> mi piacerebbe però venire a sentirvi ed a vedervi...
<glpiana> Depa, sorry ma l'argomento non ha nulla a che fare con questo canale. prova a sentire in #ubuntu-it-chat se ne sanno qualcosa
<Depa> glpiana: ops... sorry... :( grazie
 * DaRcHaNgEl caffè time
<sbubi> alo
<JuniorMonkey> ciao a tutti..
<JuniorMonkey> ho un problema con horde webmail..
<JuniorMonkey> non riesco a farlo funzionare..nello specifico, non riesco a fare login perchè non riesco neanche a creare utenti nè tantomeno gestirli..in pratica non riesco a muovermi per niente..qualcuno sa come aiutarmi o come posso fare per farlo funzionare?
<DaRcHaNgEl> ragazzi qualcuno di voi utilizza ncmpcpp
<DaRcHaNgEl> ?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | DaRcHaNgEl
<ubot-it> DaRcHaNgEl: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ExPBoy> !info ncmpcpp
<ubot-it> ncmpcpp (source: ncmpcpp): ncurses-based client for the Music Player Daemon (MPD). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.10-1.1 (raring), package size 276 kB, installed size 730 kB
<DaRcHaNgEl> ops sbagliato canale
<JuniorMonkey> essuno sa aiutarmi?
<JuniorMonkey> nessuno
<ExPBoy> JuniorMonkey, qui diamo supporto per ubuntu non per le svariate webmail
<JuniorMonkey> ah ok..dove potrei chiedere?
<underz0ne> !chat | JuniorMonkey
<ubot-it> JuniorMonkey: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<JuniorMonkey_> Grazie..!
<fede> http://sesso-e-incontrireali.forumfree.it/
<shez_01> salve, ho ubuntu 13.01 appena installato, ho un server nas e quando mi collego ho problemi durante il trasferimento file. inoltre all'avvio di ubuntu ricevo un errore nel riconoscimento di un hard disk
<shez_01> c'è nessuno??
<shez_01> c'è nessuno????
<shez_01> hey.................................................???????????
<andregar> hello
<shez_01> salve a tutti!!
<shez_01> ho un problema con ubuntu 13.04 durante il riconoscimento degli hard disk qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<glpiana> shez_01, spiega bene
<shez_01> glpiana, durante l'avvio ricevo un paio di fail.... ti posto il bootlog..... asp..
<cristian_> Buon giorno a tutti ho installato la versione di Ubunto12.04  cancellando w7 senza volerlo "abbiate pazienza non sono molto ferrato" ho inserito nuovamente il dvd di w7 per installarlo in dual ma non mi fa partire il programma dal boot come posso fare
<cristian_> grazie
<shez_01> glpiana, http://pastebin.com/smWHVktE
<glpiana> cristian_, per far partire il boot da cd, il dispositivo di boot va impostato dal bios, ma esula dall'argomento di questo canale. entra nel bios e cerca boot o boot device, o guarda se sulla schermata di accensione del pc appare quale tasto premere per accedervi
<glpiana> shez_01, non vedo alcun riferimento ai dischi
<cristian_> ops scusate !!!!!!!!!!!! sono entrato nel boot selezionando la partenza da cd ma niente da fare
<cristian_> quale canale devo usare
<shez_01> glpiana, lo fa per ben due volte tra l'altro vedo le periferiche (che funzionano correttamente) sulla barra a lato schermo cosa che con la 12.04 non succedeva....
<shez_01> glpiana, ho un hard disk con due partizioni..
<glpiana> shez_01, postami una immagine
<glpiana> !image | shez_01
<ubot-it> shez_01: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> cristian_, sicuro che il dvd di windows sia funzionante?
<shez_01> devo riavviare la macchina, dal log del boot non riesci?
<glpiana> shez_01, il log che mi hai mostrato non c'entra nulla con i dischi. cups è il servizio di stampa
<cristian_> glpiana ,sicuro e originale ho gia installato in altri pc ,mi faceva la stessa cosa al contrario cioè per installare ubuntu ho dovuto far partire wubi
<shez_01> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> cristian_, allora hai dei problemi col lettore, oppure non imposti correttamente il boot da cd
<LoZioNe> buongiorno Linuxiani :)
<cristian_> è un lettore esterno su un altro pc uguale funziona.... consigli sul dafarsi
<glpiana> cristian_, funziona anche come dispositivo di boot su altri pc?
<cristian_> si
<glpiana> cristian_, se hai un altro pc uguale controllane le impostazioni nel bios. magari qualcosa non è corretto relativamente alle usb
<shez_01> glpiana, ora non riesco a vedere più le scritte di caricamento dei vari driver....
<shez_01> glpiana, per il cups come posso fare?
<glpiana> shez_01, oki, ma a parte questo, spiega che problemi hai e perchè pensi di avere problemi di riconoscimento dei dischi
<shez_01> glpiana, ho due dischi messi in rete tramite server nas, ora posso accedere hai dischi ma ricevo (questo non sempre ) degli errori durante il trasferimento dei file. Inoltre nel disco (partizionato in due) collegato tramite periferica sata alla scheda madre del pc non riesco a trasferire i file eppure vedo le icone sulla barra a lato dello schermo. Posso accedere alla periferica ma nella finestra di nautilus in alto a
<shez_01> destra ho solo  la scritta "file" .
<glpiana> shez_01, non riesci a trasferire i file su questi dischi ottenendo quale errore?
<shez_01> glpiana, semplicemente non conclude il trasferimento si "impalla"
<glpiana> shez_01, e tu che fai? interrompi l'operazione?
<shez_01> glpiana, questo per i dischi di rete
<glpiana> shez_01, parlo di quelli interni
<shez_01> glpiana, si, ma rimane l'icona di traferimento in corso, poi rieffettuando il trasferimento tutto si conclude  bene..
<glpiana> shez_01, potrebbe essere solo questione di attesa. parliamo di che quantità di dati?
<shez_01> glpiana, per quello interno (partizionato) se clicco col destro nel menu a tendina non ho la opzione copi, incolla ma è come se  fossero solo in lettura....
<glpiana> shez_01, oki, ora è montato?
<shez_01> glpiana, ho provato con molti file piccoli (20 mb di file con dimensioni di qualche centinaio di kappa)
<shez_01> cosa?
<glpiana> shez_01, il disco interno ora è montato? lo stai visualizzando nel gestore dei file?
<shez_01> glpiana, si
<shez_01> vuoi uno screen shot?
<glpiana> sì
<shez_01> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/271153
<shez_01> glpiana, meglio questa http://imagebin.org/271154
<shez_01> glpiana, come vedi nella seconda in alto a destra compare solo la scritta file e mancano gli altri menu a tendina...
<glpiana> shez_01, è "gringo" il disco su cui non puoi scrivere?
<shez_01> glpiana, si
<glpiana> shez_01, apri un terminale, scrivi: mount              e copia su pastebin quello che esce
<glpiana> !paste | shez_01
<ubot-it> shez_01: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> shez_01, poi dammi 5 minuti e torno
<shez_01> glpiana, http://pastebin.com/70ADX6u2
<glpiana> shez_01, solo nella directory principale di quel disco non puoi scrivere o anche nelle sottodirectory?
<shez_01> glpiana, dovunque
<shez_01> glpiana, devo scappare....
<shez_01> glpiana, possiamo continuare stasera?
<glpiana> shez_01, oki, controlla l'utente proprietario e nel caso con chown lo affibi a te
<glpiana> shez_01, non ci sarò
<shez_01> glpiana, un altro giorno, verso quest'ora?
<glpiana> shez_01, sì, ma stasera ci sarà comuqnue qualcuno che può aiutarti
<shez_01> glpiana, ok, grazie per la tua disponibilità provo con chow poi ti faccio sapere...
<shez_01> glpiana, scappo sono già in ritardo grazie ancora.
<darchangel> :-)
<dingo> hi
<dingo> is any one to help?
<pino> Un saluto alla comunità di Ubuntu !
<akis24> ciao
<pino> grazie, posso avere un sostegno tecnico akis24?
<akis24> !chiedi | Pino
<ubot-it> Pino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<akis24> pino chiedi pure
<pino> ho installato da poco ubuntu 12.10 volevo sapere come aggiornare al 13.04 senza dischetto grazie
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | pino
<ubot-it> pino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione
<pino> ok moto gentili. alla prossima informazione. buona continuazione !!
<antonio_> potete aiutarmi sto scaricando ubuntu e non so come installarlo su window
<antonio_> ciao pino puoi aiutarmi?
<akis24> antonio_:  che devi fare ?
<antonio_> voglio installare ubuntu su window perche' mi da un sacco di problemi
<akis24> antonio_:  spiegati meglio quali problemi hai ?
<antonio_> avevo un sacco di virus che non riesco ad eliminare dopo infinite scansioni adesso window non mi fa disistallare diversi programmi compreso adobe flash player
<akis24> antonio_: hai mai usato ubuntu ?
<antonio_> si anni fa e mi trovavo bene tranne che per alcune applicazioni che con window funzionavano e con ubuntu no per questo sono tornato a window
<akis24> antonio_: ecco  io ti consiglio di installare accanto a win leggi bene la guida qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<akis24> antonio_: cosi in ogni caso hai entrambi i sistemi
<antonio_> si anche se window non funziona bene magari con ubuntu riesco ad installare almeno il necessario
<antonio_> sarebbe meglio avere solo ubuntu credo ma non so come fare tu che dici
<akis24> antonio_: ubuntu si installera' in ogni caso e al limite mantieni win per sicurezza
<antonio_> a ok cosi va bene ma se ce ancora qualche virus dici che si installa anche su ubuntu
<akis24> antonio_:  segui bene la procedura e avrai entrambi disponibili ..  tranquillo niente virus
<gianlu90> salve, ieri ho aggiornato ubuntu alla versione 12.04 e non mi funziona più il wi fi
<antonio_> dove trovo la procedura e per i virus che non sono riuscito ad eliminare cosa faccio
<akis24> antonio_:  al limite prova a ripulire win dai virus con qualche tool tipo combofix cerca su gogol trovi di tutto
<antonio_> ok provo con combofix ... la guida per installare ubuntu dove la trovo
<akis24> [16:15:22] <akis24> antonio_: ecco  io ti consiglio di installare accanto a win leggi bene la guida qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<akis24> antonio_:  leggiamo  bene..
<antonio_> ok grazie mille sei stato utilissimo buona serata
<akis24> ciao
<akis24> gianlu90:  aggiornato da precedente versione ?
<gianlu90> si
<gianlu90> ora solo collegato con l'eth
<akis24> gianlu90: da terminale scrivi  iwconfig  e posta il risultato qui
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gianlu90> e ho controllato se mi trovava qualke driver....
<gianlu90> ok
<gianlu90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6119650/
<akis24> gianlu90: credo che con aggiornamento kernel e quantaltro  neanche viene piu' vista  prova a dare questo sempre da terminale  rfkill unblock all  e riavvia vediamo che succede
<gianlu90>  non fa proprio niente..
<gianlu90> c' ho messo anche il sudo ma niente..
<gianlu90> riavvio?
<akis24> gianlu90:  si riavvia e vediamo..
<gianlu90> connesso!
<gianlu90> funziona!
<gianlu90> grazie mille!!!
<akis24> :)
<moromcm> ciao
<colombella> buonsalve anche qui
<moromcm> è possibile che un netbook di 4o5 anni fa non abbia un tasto per entrare nel BIOS?
<Alex______> Salve a tutti. Posso fare una domanda riguardante l'installazione di ubuntu?
<Guest94292> C'e qualcuno a cui possa chiedere informazioni?
<ScanI4> !chiedi | Guest94292
<ubot-it> Guest94292: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mmau> Ho a disposizione dei server HP Proliant DL360 G3 un po' datato e che hanno il lettore di disco ottico che è un CD. Come faccio ad installare la versione 13.04 o future che richiedono un DVD?  Grazie
<ScanI4> mmau, c'è un'altro modo per l'installazione cioè tramite usb
<Guest94292> AH. Ok, scusate. Prima volta per me in chat. Volevo solo chiedere se l'ultima versione di ubuntu può essere supportata da un portatile di 10 anni e come posso configurarlo con i driver.
<mmau> Purtroppo no, la macchina non supporta il bbot da usb
<ScanI4> mmau, allora qui dovresti cambiare l'unità ottica del server
<ScanI4> Guest94292, Ubuntu gira sicuramente, però è sconsigliato utilizzare le ultime versioni di ubuntu sui computer troppo datati, ti conviene installare una distro più leggera
<mmau> Ci proverò ma temo che HP non abbia previsto questa possibilità. Grazie
<ScanI4> mmau, io vedo che ha un dvd
<Guest94292> Mi sapreste dare una versione sicuramente funzionante?
<ScanI4> Guest94292, dimmi il tuo computer, il modello così te ne posso consigliare una adatta
<Guest94292> acer aspire 1640s (vecchiotto)
<ScanI4> Guest94292, Io ti consiglierei Lubuntu http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<Guest94292> Ok.poi clicco il link. Una cosa, il computer in oggetto è per la figlia. Visto che a scuola il professore di informatica gli sta insegnando l'uso di ubuntu 13.04. Cosa cambia dalla versione che mi hai consigliato?
<ScanI4> Guest94292, Lubuntu è una derivata di Ubuntu, in questa cambia l'interfaccia grafica ma per il resto è uguale
<ScanI4> che è semplicemente più leggera e veloce, pensata per i computer vecchi
<Guest94292> Ah, bene. E per i drivers, è autoconfigurante o devo scaricarli da qualche parte?
<ScanI4> Guest94292, Auto configurante
<Guest94292> Ok. Non mi dilungo di più. Grazie della tua cortese attenzione. Buona serata a tutti.
<ScanI4> Guest94292, figurati, buona serata
<ScanI4> siamo qui per questo
<partenopeo> buona sera  cè  qualcuno che mi potrebbe  indicare  su come  posso  modificare  un immagine  da  quadrata  a  rettangolare?
<Matt_91> partenopeo: gimp?
<partenopeo> ????
<partenopeo> gimp
<partenopeo> non capisco
<Matt_91> !gimp | partenopeo
<ubot-it> partenopeo: gimp is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Grafica/Gimp
<ScanI4> partenopeo, hai bisogno di un'editor grafico per fare determinate cose, appunto come ha detto Matt, usa gimp
<partenopeo> ci provo  !  ma  non si trova  già  nel sistema operativo ?
<ScanI4> partenopeo, lo devi installare da ubuntu software center o da terminale: sudo apt-get install gimp
<partenopeo> va bene  grazie  !!  veramtne  molto  gentile !   un  ultima  cosa  : ma  posso cambiare  la  versione  di ubuntu  senza perdere  i  miei dati ?
<ScanI4> pertenopeo, devi aggiornare il sistema quindi dalla 12.04 alla 12.10 ad esempio o cambiare os cioè formattare e reinstallare il sistema ?
<partenopeo> e  si !
<ScanI4> si cosa
<partenopeo> formattare  e  reinstallare  il sistema
<Matt_91> partenopeo: è facile che hai fatto /home separata, altrimenti... si può fare ma è più laborioso
<ScanI4> partenopeo, allora ti fai un backup dei file
<ScanI4> o come diceva Matt_91,
<ScanI4> Matt_91, /home separata sei tu che devi impostarglielo
<partenopeo> ok  grazie  ragazzi !!  veramente molto  gentili !  grazie   di cuore!
<ScanI4> Di niente :)
<h24> potete dormi se si può installare su flybook v5
<h24> potete dirmi se si può installare su flybook v5
<ScanI4> h24, metti i soggetti nelle frasi
<ScanI4> h24, cosa vorresti installare ?
<jester-> sera
<ScanI4> jester-. sera
<jester-> cià ScanI4
<pizzinho86> ciao a tutti sono nuovo di ubuntu questa è la mia priama installazione
<pizzinho86> vorrei chiedrvi un aiuto
<Riccardone> pizzinho86, benvenuto!
<pizzinho86> grazie Riccardone
<pizzinho86> qualcuno sa come si toglie la barra laterale da ubuntu 13.4? io vorrei spostarla in basso come su OSX
<jester-> pizzinho86: non si puo
<pizzinho86> come mai?
<jester-> perchè unity non lo prevede
<pizzinho86> capito è molto fastidiosa su uno schermo da 13
<jester-> devi usara cairo sempre che sia unity compatibile
<jester-> pizzinho86: ma è pure a scomparsa
<pizzinho86> si si lo so
<jester-> pizzinho86: e comunque le dock simil osx fanno veramente ca...e
<Matt_91> pizzinho86: unity è bello, semplice e leggero :D
<pizzinho86> io volevo spostare quella laterale sotto :)
<pizzinho86> cercherò di abituarmi :)
<pizzinho86> dopo tutta la fatica fatta per installarlo sul macbook air è il minimo ahhaha
<jester-> pizzinho86: LOL
<jester-> madu su un air
<pizzinho86> perchè non va bene?
<jester-> gusti sono gusti sono gusti ma per me è come cambiare la ferilli con la bindi
<Matt_91> pizzinho86: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<jester-> vantaggi oltre alla bruttezza 0
<Matt_91> jester-: :p invidioso che non lo hai ideato tu, ammettilo XD
<pizzinho86> grazie MATT 91
<jester->  Matt_91 ho un paio di mac e linux lo virtualizzo per quando voglio prendere una boccata di bruttezza
<Matt_91> pizzinho86: di nulla, usa google la prossima volta ;)
<Matt_91> jester-: gusti
<jester-> eh
<pizzinho86> non è compatibile con 13.4
<pizzinho86> lo avevo gia trovato questo :(
<jester-> pizzinho86: è roba da ppa quindi potenzialmente pericolosa, la cosa v a tuo rischio e peiricolo
<jester-> pericolo*
<pizzinho86> cercherò di abituarmi così. mal che vada piallo tutto do tutti i gb ad osx
<jester-> pizzinho86: comunque sotto o laterale sempre spazio porta via
<pizzinho86> vabbe ma sono abituato con osx che a scomparsa sotto da meno fastidio
<jester-> guarda quella e poi la dock di osx non ti viene il magone?
<jester-> pizzinho86: comunque installa un plugin di compiz e devi poi andare a settare con ccsm
<pizzinho86> è una questione di abitudine la mano si sposta involontariamente sotto e non a sinistra ahhahaah
<pizzinho86> mi viene proprio da pianger ahahahaha
<pizzinho86> Vabbe io vado grazie a tutti per l'aiuto a presto :)
<FReego> salve a tutti
<FReego> avrei bisogno di un aiuto veloce per l'istallazione
<FReego> sto cercando di installare Ubuntu 13.04 su un portatile Dell Latitude con 1Gb di RAM. Avevo installato altre versioni precedenti e giravano bene
<FReego> questa non ne vuole sapere di partire: avvio da DVD ma dopo alcuni minuti ho questa schermata grigia che non si sblocca
<FReego> in pratica non parte :/
<FReego> suggerimenti?
<ugone> FReego, il dvd ha md5 buono?
<ugone> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<FReego> grazie ugone, sì controllato
<akis24> FReego: prova a partire in nomodeset dalle opzioni di avvio
<catai> Buonasera a tutti, mi son fatto una chiavetta usb con sopra ubuntu 13.04 e ho cercato di riavviare il pc con questa inserita. per un po' tutto bene (sembra caricare il sistema) poi appare uno schermo tutto bianco e si pianta. Forse è la scheda video?
<FReego> akis24, ubunt non parte proprio
<akhilleus> sera
<akhilleus> qualcuno sa come impostare hostname vuoto? se modifico mi da errore c'è 1 stringa in particolare?
<catai> qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<akhilleus> potete dirmi cosa modificare su /etc/hostname per renderlo vuoto e funzionare?
<catai> ci sono proposte?
<catai> prima sulla chiavetta c'era una vecchia versione di linux mint, di quest'inverno circa, con quella funzionava tutto bene
<akis24> catai:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<akis24> FReego:  idem http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<catai> il mio computer è un portatile acer aspire 5442g
<mibofra> catai, non ti parte più la chiavetta 3G ?
<catai> mibofra: non è una chiavetta 3g è una memora flash
<mibofra> catai, testata su altri pc?
<catai> akis24: a me non arriva neanche a quella schermata dove ci sono le opzioni di avvio
<catai> mibofra: no
<akhilleus> jester- mi sa che solo tu puoi aiutarmi
<akis24> catai: controlla md5 dell'iso scaricata
<akis24> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<akhilleus> ti ricordi con quella guida mi hai fatto cambiare hostname jester?
<akhilleus> in pratica voglio hostname "vuoto"
<mibofra> catai, prova
<akhilleus> jester-?
<jester-> akhilleus: ??
<akhilleus> jester- come imposto hstname vuoto senza nome?
<akhilleus> avevo cambiato grazie a te ma voglio che appaia vuoto solo con macaddress
<akhilleus> se cancello poi nn apre il terminal
<catai> akis24: oddio, ho aperto il file md5sum ma c'è una stringa lunga come la messa cantata, forse non ho scaricato bene il file?
<jester-> akhilleus: mai visto il mac in quei files
<jester-> akhilleus: cosa sono ste fisime
<akhilleus> ti spiego..se guardo chi è collegato alla linea l'altro pc non ha il nome host ma solo macaddress il mio spunta il nome capisci?
<akhilleus> voglio toglierlo?
<akis24> catai:  md5 sum lo trovi sul sito dove hai scaricato se è ufficiale
<jester-> akis24: guardi?
<catai> akis24: cacchio, l'ho scaricato dal sito http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<akis24> jester-:  certo
<jester-> lol
<jester-> akhilleus: guardi?
<akhilleus> ti mostro aspetta
<akis24> catai:  li trovi md5sum guardaci
<jester-> akhilleus: spiega il guardi
<akhilleus> http://imagebin.org/271202
<akis24> mica facciamo i guardoni qui ihih
<catai> akis24: ma nel sito?! non devo prendere il md5sum che è nella chiavetta?
<akis24> catai: come l overifichi se non hai quello esatto ?
<akhilleus> uno ha kali,uno amnesia,l'altro vuoto!!!
<akhilleus> come metto vuoto?
<jester-> akhilleus: guarda il pc senza host come è combinato e continuo a non capire la fisima
<akis24> catai:  che hai scaricato la versione esatta please ?
<catai> akis24: me l'hai mandato tu il sito con quella corretta.
<catai> akis24: penso di si, come posso verificare?
<akis24> catai: che versione hai scaricato ?
<catai> akis24: ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<akhilleus> si sono fissato jester- ma mi aiuti per favore?
<akis24> catai:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<jester-> akhilleus: ma che te frega del nome host
<akis24> catai:  5d5d1a7da2a0659b163d4f8bd70fbe6f *ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<akhilleus> jester- lo voglio togliere aiutami per favore
<akhilleus> sono fissato lo so
<jester-> akhilleus: fosse una cosa cin senso ci si sbatte ma per una fisimo ci spieghi perchè si dovrebbe farlo?
<catai> akis24: il mio computer è un portatile acer aspire 5442g
<akis24> catai: non importa intanto controlla la .iso
<jester-> akhilleus il pc che compare senza host che os ha
<akhilleus> è 1 penusb live
<catai> akis24: ma dove la controllo?
<jester-> akhilleus: con sistema?
<akis24> catai: devi controllare il file .iso scaricato
<akhilleus> una live di knopixx
<jester-> akhilleus: guarda come è combinata knoppix e non cidere qui per le fisime inutili
<jester-> chiedere*
<akhilleus> c'è scritto knoppix e basta ho verificato
<catai> akis24: ecco, l'ho trovato, ora come faccio a controllarlo da windows 7?
<jester-> akhilleus: controllare nel file hostname e hosts della knoppi
<jester-> x
<akhilleus> si
<akhilleus> ka scritto knopix e basta
<akhilleus> se metto= a me appare il nome
<jester-> akhilleus: e nel file hosts?
<akhilleus> pure
<akhilleus> cancello solo nell'host?
<akhilleus> provo?
<akis24> catai: puoi usare hashtab cercalo su gogol
<jester-> akhilleus: fai i due files simili ma non penso che poi ubuntu funzerà
<akhilleus> provo
<catai> akis24: forse ho sbagliato versione, come faccio a postarti un immagine?
<akis24> catai: forse con il tasto stamp  non ricordo ora su win
<akis24> catai: io devo andare qualcun altro ti aiutera'
<catai> grazie
<URUS> akhilleus:
<URUS> ci sei
<jester-> è uscito
<catai> mi guardate un attimo il processore http://imagebin.org/271203 forse ho sbagliato vesione?
<URUS> li avevo trovato la soluzione
<jester-> le fisse portano alla paranoia
<jester-> URUS: spe che torna, ma sarebbe?
<URUS> jester-: lui voleva cambiare il hostname di kali-linux giusto ?
<jester-> URUS: non vuole proprio vedere i lnome host dentro al rutter
<URUS> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2wlMwgN8Pc
<URUS> credo basti lasciare vuoto
<URUS> se rientra digli di provare
<jester-> in ubuntu non parte poi il terminale
<jester-> sempre che ubuntu usi
<URUS> no
<URUS> lui usa una derivata da debian
<URUS> kali-linux
<jester-> e che cazzo centra questo canale
<URUS> e cazzo ne so
<URUS> ahahhaha
<URUS> l'importate è aiutarsi dai
<jester-> sono giorni che sclera anche col cazzillo sul desktop quello che ti fa vedere i dati pc epalle varie
<URUS> jester-: vuole imparare -
<jester-> URUS: aiutare per un problema serio è un conto aiutare per la paranoie e per giunta su altre distro è un altro
<jester-> se se
<URUS> nel modo sbagliato pero...
<jester-> eh
<jester-> copia incolla
<URUS> jester-: neh s hai ragione
<jester-> si devono sbattere gli altri a cercare
<URUS> jester-: usi ubuntu ?
<jester-> yess e una wheezy bootata di rado
<jester-> oltre a winz naturalmente, quando serve
<URUS> io non riesco a installare una verzione di ubuntu con gnome 2 perfettamente
<URUS> dopo un po di tempo e aggiosrnameti va tutto a put]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]+
<jester-> URUS: è gnome3 adesso
<URUS> jester-: trovo piu comodo gnome 2
<URUS> penso che dovro adattarmi cmq
<jester-> URUS: normale visto che apt fa update da pacchetti piu recenti
<jester-> si gnome 2 era piu comodo e completo
<jester-> poi sarà cambiata la mente che decide
<jester-> e sono nella M
<URUS> dopo pocchi aggiornamenti il boot splash mi compare male o a volte neache compare
<URUS> errori nel grub e cose fari che me contringono a formattare
<jester-> dovresti bloccare un paio di centinaia di pacchetti
<jester-> URUS: sono passato a kakkade e mi trovo bene
<URUS> kakkade ? gia dal nome non mi spira
<jester-> xfce non è neanche male
<jester-> kde
<URUS> voglio un os linux che sia stabile e che possa fare di tutto , non me interesa che sia carino
<jester-> convenzionale con sviluppi integrati, pure ms sta faceno marcia indietro in winz8
<URUS> secondo te cosa posso provare ? ormai avevo rinunciato restando su win
<jester-> sp1 avra ancora il pulsante start sul esktop da tasto destro e scommetto che al rilasci ritorna al callsico
<jester-> URUS: provare cosa?
<URUS> distro linux ma che sia stabile
<URUS> no che dopo qualche aggiornamento cambi in peggio
<jester-> URUS: ubuntu se non taroccata la trovo stabile specialmente un apio di mesi dopo il rilascio, debian wheezy è stabile na con versioni appe kernel piu vecchie
<jester-> URUS: ultima moda arch e sua drivata manjaro
<jester-> URUS: gentoo per palati fini, slack per rusticoni
<jester-> URUS: alla fine tutto linux è e, secondo me, che vanno meglio sono le distro piu diffuse e assistite
<URUS> debian non so perche mi odia, ogni volta non riesco nemmeno a finire la installazione
<jester-> ma va?
<URUS> non riesco a finire la installazione
<jester-> hai un hw strano?
<URUS> non so , siamo alergici uno al altro e pure dicono che è uguale
<URUS> nono
<URUS> ho un pc acer travelmate 5720g
<URUS> scheda ati
<URUS> dual core intel 2.4g
<URUS> 3 di ram
<jester-> ubuntu si installa?
<URUS> si
<URUS> ma dopo qualche ora vuole aggiornamenti e mi tocca negarli
<URUS> perche se li faccio me rovina tutto
<URUS> poi finisce che non parte
<jester-> URUS: e tieila, basta avanzare un paio di mesi dopo il rilascio
<URUS> occhi!!! non sono sperto di linux
<jester-> URUS: se non metti ppa, non metti gnome2 e palle varie è piu che stabile
<jester-> URUS: prova kubuntu
<URUS> parlo di ubuntu 12.04-12.10 13.10
<URUS> neache una si aggiorna bene
<jester-> strano
<URUS> in efetti
<URUS> ho installato
<jester-> URUS: non è che hai il disco un po bacato
<URUS> gnome panel
<URUS> smepre
<URUS> sempre*
<URUS> mah windows gira bene
<jester-> URUS: 13.10 il pannello di gnome rascia per adesso
<jester-> crascia*
<URUS> quella barra laterale come si chiama ?
<URUS> unity ?
<jester-> URUS: aggiungi xfce installando xubuntu-desktop e provalo
<URUS> mamma mia peggio di quello non ce
<jester-> è molto configurabile
<URUS> jester-: scusa se sono ignorante cosè xfce?
<URUS> vo magnare che dopo se ragiona majo vala
<jester-> ambiente grafico
<jester-> piu leggero di gnome e kde anche se, secondo me ultime versioni di kde disattavando gli effetti vanno anche meglio
<jester-> cena. akille deve essersi giocato il sistema
<shez_01> salve, c'è nessuno?
<ScanI4> si
<shez_01> ho un problema con ubuntu 13.04, all' avvio mi da dei problemi con cups
<ScanI4> shez_01, che problemi ti da ?
<mast3r210> ciao a tutti
<shez_01> ti posto la riga....
<mast3r210> raga conoscete qualche programma che mi converte un video in swf in avi???? perche' internet nn ho trovato niente
<ScanI4> mastr3r210, http://www.youconvertit.com/swf-avi-en.htm
<mast3r210> grz scan provo subito
<shez_01> ScaI4, http://pastebin.com/gJ8cBCpC
<shez_01> scaI4, questo è l'errore che ricevo al boot.
<shez_01> scaI4, ma non sempre visualizza la schemata.
<ScanI4> shez_01, hai provato a riconfigurarlo ?
<mast3r210> ScanI4, lo devo caricare in qst sito???
<ScanI4> mastr3r210,  si
<ScanI4> shez_01, aspetta forse ho trovato qualcosa
<shez_01> scanI4, no
<mast3r210> ScanI4, e poi mi arriva tramite email???
<ScanI4> mastr3r210,  non so come funziona aspetta te ne cerco un'altro
<shez_01> scanI4, ok .
<ScanI4> shez_01, non con te, ho visto che riconfigurandolo si risolve il problema, quindi prova
<mast3r210> ScanI4, ok grz
<ScanI4> shez_01, qui se ti può aiutare http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Stampa
<shez_01> ScanI4, ok grazie ora provo.
<ScanI4> niente
<mast3r210> ScanI4, nada nn funziona
<ScanI4> mastr3r210,  il sito che ti ho passato ?
<mast3r210> ScanI4, si
<ScanI4> mastr3r210,  ok allora un secondo che ti cerco
<mast3r210> ScanI4, grz ScanI4
<ScanI4> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ScanI4> mastr3r210,  prova così http://paste.ubuntu.com/6120575/
<mast3r210> ScanI4, l'ho fatto pure ma nada
<ScanI4> allora dammi un minuto
<mast3r210> il bello che mi da nessun errore poi quando vado ad aprire il file .avi nn si vede niente
<ScanI4> mastr3r210,  da terminale dai: sudo apt-get install Transmageddon
<ScanI4> o cercalo nell'ubuntu software center
<mast3r210> ScanI4, fatto pure
<ScanI4> ffmpeg ?
<mast3r210> ScanI4, puo' darsi che nn mi funziona perche' il video parte cliccando su play????
<ScanI4> mastr3r210, probabile... perchè trasformandolo in .avi non puoi più interagire con esso direttamente, ma solo tramite il riproduttore video
<mast3r210> azzo allora mi conviene modificare il video in swf e poi convertirlo
<ScanI4> mastr3r210, questi sono 3 metodi e tutti e 3 non ti funzionano quindi penso sia un problema del file .swf, prova a convertire un'altro file .swf che starti il video  automaticamente
<mast3r210> c'e' qualche programma che mi scompatta un file in swf .... che mi rompe troppo utilizzare winzozzz
<ScanI4> mastr3r210,  come devi modificare il video in .swf ?
<svernagovich> è
<ScanI4> non era gia in .swf
<mast3r210> perche' il file swf l'ho fatto io tanto tempo fa e se nn sbaglio ho il file .fla
<mast3r210> quindi in qst modo modifico il file eliminando il bottoncino del play
<ScanI4> allora perchè mi hai detto che era in .swf
<mast3r210> perche' il file e' in swf
<ScanI4> <mast3r210> perche' il file swf l'ho fatto io tanto tempo fa e se nn sbaglio ho il file .fla
<mast3r210> ho tutte due
<ScanI4> quale hai convertito ora ?
<pinuzzu> ola
<mast3r210> quello .swf
<pinuzzu> exit
<ScanI4> mastr3r210,  prova qui http://video.online-convert.com/convert-to-avi
<mast3r210> aspetta che provo ScanI4
<ScanI4> ok
<mast3r210> si sente solo l'audio
<Francesco_> Buonasera, qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<ScanI4> !chiedi | Francesco_
<ubot-it> Francesco_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Francesco_> per installare ubuntu e necessario avere un backup per sicurezza, ma siccome non ho dvd vuoti, posso installarlo tranquillamente
<Francesco_> il backup e sulla seconda partizione però
<Francesco_> HD partizione: 1°Sistema operativo 2° Documenti e backup
<ScanI4> Francesco_, certo, non hai nemmeno delle pen drive ?
<Francesco_> non con quelle capacità necessarie..
<ScanI4> Francesco_, si ma formatta la prima partizione mi raccomando altrimenti perdi tutto
<ScanI4> mastr3r210,  riuscito ?
<Francesco_> Ma non si può usare entrambi i S.O. ??
<ScanI4> Francesco_, certo allora devi fare una 3 partizione o installi ubuntu come se fosse un programma... per windows
<mast3r210> ScanI4, si sente solo l audio infatti ho provato pure a convertirlo in flv ma nada solo l'audio
<ScanI4> con wubi
<ScanI4> mastr3r210,  fai come ti ho detto prima prova un'altro file .swf e vedi se il problema e del tuo file
<mast3r210> ScanI4, vuoi vedere il video che devo convertire??
<Francesco_> Quale mi consigli fare ? Cioè cambia qualcosa (a livello di prestazioni)?
<ScanI4> Francesco_, io non ti posso consigliare più di tanto, dipende dall'utilizzo che devi fare con il computer e con gli OS io ad esempio ho solamente Ubuntu nel pc perchè reputo windows inutile
<mast3r210> ScanI4, cmq qst sito che mi hai consigliato e' fantastico
<ScanI4> mastr3r210, :) sono felice che ti piaccia però prova con altri file e vedi
<Francesco_> vorrei farlo ma ho paura che ubuntu potrebbe deludermi..
<Francesco_> se non dovrebbe piacermi come posso ritornare a windows? (NON HO IL CD l'ho perso xD )
<mast3r210> Francesco_, ubuntu ti potra' dare solo soddisfazioni
<ScanI4> Francesco_, allora fai così installa ubuntu come se fosse un programma tramite wubi lo provi per un pò di giorni e decidi
<ScanI4> Francesco_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<Francesco_> se poi mi piace come proseguo per La formattazione e l'installazione di ubuntu?
<Francesco_> Ah ok scusa
<Francesco_> provero e vi farò sapere..
<Francesco_> :D
<ScanI4> A presto :)
<Francesco_> A presto..
<mast3r210> Francesco_, per qualsiasi cosa puoi sempre chiedere qua
<ScanI4> non vi dimenticate del forum
<mast3r210> ScanI4, grz del tuo aiuto ora provo con un altro video
<shez_01> ScanI4, ma se non ho la stampante perchè devo configurarlo?
<ScanI4> niente :)
<ScanI4> shez_01, e allora...
<mast3r210> raga buona serata a tutti io stacco ciaooooooo
<ScanI4> anche a te
<shez_01> ScanI4, non vedo come posso disabilitarlo........
<ScanI4> shez_01, allora vedi se qualcun'altro ti può aiutare perchè io sto per andare a lavoro, mi spiace che non ti posso aiutare
<shez_01> Sacni4, grazie e buon lavoro!
<ScanI4> buona serata a tutti
<masterdog> ciao
<masterdog> belli esperti
<masterdog> una domanda veloce
<masterdog> chi mi puo dare retta un secondo
<masterdog> ???
<enzotib> !chiedi | masterdog
<ubot-it> masterdog: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<masterdog> semplice io ho un processore AMD E-350 è pienamente compatibile da unbuntu? ultima versione....? mi consigliate di mettere ubuntu 13.04 a 32 o a 64 bit ????
<masterdog> ho ora windows 8 (e lo anche pagato) ... ma è lentro troppo lento... volevo mettere un dual boot e installare ubuntu 13.04
<enzotib> masterdog, il processore: se ci va windows, ci va anche ubuntu
<enzotib> masterdog, se il processore è 64bit, metti ubuntu a 64bit
<masterdog> sisi 64 bit
<masterdog> però essendo un processore APU ... non so se era pienamente compatibile
<[Jano]> masterdog: quanta RAM monti?
<masterdog> 8 gb
<masterdog> ddr 3
<masterdog> so-dimm
<enzotib> !enter | masterdog
<ubot-it> masterdog: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<masterdog> ok
<[Jano]> masterdog: 64bit
<masterdog> e niente... i driver li trova tutti da solo ?
<enzotib> masterdog, prova la live, se va quella va anche l'installazione
<masterdog> si ma la live, non monta tutti i driver o sbaglio ?
<masterdog> il dual boot si fa con windows 8 ??
<shez_01> ho un problema con cups, per disabilitarlo dalla cartella autostart devo modificare il file print-applet.desktop?
<[Jano]> shez_01: In che senso, vuoi non avviare il demone'
<masterdog> grazie allora
<enzotib> masterdog, certo che si fa il dual boot
<masterdog> provo e vedo... se è ci vediamo di nuovo qui bella ragazzi.
<shez_01> [Jano], si esatto...
<masterdog> grazie perfetto
<enzotib> shez_01, il demone c'entra niente con l'applet che vedi un autostart
<shez_01> [Jano], dal programma gestore d'avvio non lo vedo....
<masterdog> ci vediamo presto bella ragazzi
<[Jano]> shez_01: Disabilitalo dalle applicazioni di avvio, (ma non da grossi problemi, perchè vuoi bloccarlo)
<shez_01> [Jano], perchè all'avvio mi va in fail, penso che bloccandolo si avvii più velocemente, e consumi meno meoria, inoltre non ho stampanti...
<[Jano]> shez_01: "sudo update-rc.d -f cups remove"
<shez_01> [Jano], butto via tutto?
<[Jano]> shez_01: No, non disinstalli nulla, lo togli solamente dall'avvio
<shez_01> [Jano], ok provo, grazie.
<[Jano]> shez_01: di nulla, comunque non è un demone che rompe eccessivamente, ciao
<shez_01> [Jano], ok fatto ora provo se va meglio, :)
<eugenio> buonasera a tutti, ho il portatile di casa estremamente lento, un toshiba M60-162, intutisco un problema sulla scheda video...ma non so da dove iniziare...
<eugenio> buonasera, scusate se ripeto il messaggio di prima, ma il laptop da cui scrivevo si è bloccato: in sostanza ho un laptop toshiba, un pò vecchiotto per la verità, modello satellite m60-162 con scheda video ati, negli ultimi 3 gg mi sta dando grossissimi problemi, la grafica di ubuntu 13.04 è lentisssima, ma veramente lentissima...non so da dove inizare per risolvero questo problema
<eugenio> è un problema noto? già successo a qualcuno?
<shez_01> [Jano], come posso rispristinare cups?
<barbaffi> ho un problema con VIRTUALBOX....c'e' qualche buon samaritano che mi puo' aiutare?
<barbaffi> questo il messaggio:
<mibofra> eugenio, ubuntu 12.10 da problemi?
<barbaffi> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing  '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'  as root. If it is available in your distribution, you should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<mibofra> shez_01, che facesti a cups xD ?
<barbaffi> ciao
<mibofra> barbaffi, ciao
<mibofra> barbaffi, prova a dare sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup intanto
<mibofra> riavvia
<barbaffi> in pratica virtualbox mi chiede di fare questo......
<mibofra> e prova virtualbox come superutente con sudo virtualbox
<barbaffi> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<mibofra> se poi funge basta sistemar i permessi e via
<shez_01> mibofra, l'ho disabilitato ma il problema al boot rimane
<eugenio> mibofra, no 13.04
<barbaffi> quando lo faccio.... non mi risponde praticamwente nulla ma non fa neppure nulla...
<mibofra> shez_01, cioè ?
<barbaffi> ho la versione 12.10
<mibofra> shez_01, vedi se un semplice sudo apt-get install --reinstall cups risolve
<barbaffi> cioè.... se do' il comando..../etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<mibofra> eugenio, si ti capivo, ma vorrei sapere se magari su una live di una versione precedente manifesti lo stesso problema
<barbaffi> mi risponde la riga di comando senza fare un accidenti...
<mibofra> barbaffi, mettici davanti sudo al comando
<mibofra> oppure
<shez_01> mibofra, tra l'altro credo che sia dato non tanto da cups ma da avahi-daemon
<mibofra> sudo service vboxdrv setup dovrebbe andar anche bene
<barbaffi> credo di aver fatto un po' di tutto... prima di cimentarmi nella chat ho letto i forum... molti assomigliano al mio problema ma non fino a risorverlo
<shez_01> mibofra, si provo a reistallare ..... :)
<mibofra> shez_01, ok
<eugenio> mibofra, non so se ho a portata di mano una 12.04
<barbaffi> provo...sudo apt-get install --reinstall cups
<mibofra> eugenio, controlla
<mibofra> barbaffi, no non era per te ma per shez_01 xD
<barbaffi> :o)
<shez_01> mibofra, ora riavvio e vedo che fa...
<barbaffi> vado anch'io.....grazie
<eugenio> mibofra, ho trovato una xbuntu di nmaggio 2012, va bene?
<mibofra> si
<eugenio> mibofra, ok sta partendo
<eugenio> mibofra, direi che è partita
<mibofra> enzotib,  giraci un po in live e dimmi come ti sembra
<eugenio> mibofra, che faccio?
<mibofra> eugenio, naviga un po in rete
<mibofra> shez_01, come va?
<shez_01> mibofra, il problema ancora rimane.......
<mibofra> prova reinstallando avahi-daemon
<mibofra> sudo apt-get install --reinstall avahi-daemon
<shez_01> mibofra, gia fatto....
<mibofra> uhm
<mibofra> sudo dpkg --force-all -P cups && sudo apt-get install cups
<shez_01> lo provo con avahi-deamon?
<mibofra> prima con cups
<shez_01> perche la riga in cui da errore è questa: http://pastebin.com/WLaYBPd4
<shez_01> ok provo con cups poi vediamo
<shez_01> mibofra, come prima...
<mibofra> shez_01, prova con avahi
<shez_01> mibofra, ricevo questo errore http://pastebin.com/8WmdWyy3
<mibofra> shez_01, dai sudo apt-get install -f
<mibofra> dovrebbe reinstallartelo
<mibofra> se no lo fermi
<shez_01> si
<shez_01> fatto
<shez_01> colpa mia
<shez_01> riavvio
<shez_01> mibofra, sempre uguale....  :(
<shez_01> mibofra, qualche altra idea?
<mibofra> shez_01, togli avahi-daemon e company e vedi che succede al riavvio
<mibofra> nel caso lo rimetti se non dovesse essere la soluzione
<mibofra> sudo apt-get purge avahi-daemon
<shez_01> mibofra, sli ho rimossi prima con : sudo update-rc.d -f cups remove
<shez_01> mibofra, ma non è cambiato nulla
<eugenio> mibofra, per ora nessuna soluzione...:-(
<shez_01> mibofra, se utilizzo purge lo disinstallo completamente?
<mibofra> si shez_01
<mibofra> eugenio, eh se va lentissimo anche li
<shez_01> mibofra, ok provo
<mibofra> eugenio, intanto direi di verificar l'integrità del pc e la sua pulizia :)
<shez_01> fatto riavvio....
<eugenio> mibofra, pulizzia fatta
<eugenio> root è ancora spaziosa
<mibofra> enzotib, pulizia tipo polvere ecc xD
<mibofra> sembra una fesseria ma fa anche quella
<shez_01> mibofra, ho rimosso solo avahi-daemon e il problema sembra risolto
<mibofra> bene
<shez_01> grazie del aiuto mibofra
<shez_01> buona serata a tutti!
<eugenio> io sto ancora in panne...
<mibofra> eugenio, te l'ho detto non mi sembra il sistema operativo la causa
<mibofra> eugenio, puoi provare nel frattempo qualche altra distribuzione xD
<mibofra> e vedere come va
<mibofra> ma non penso cambierebbe il risultato
<eugenio> mm
<eugenio> mibofra, si è aggiornato recentemente xorg?
<jumx> ciao
<mibofra> eugenio, non ha fatto grandi modifiche
<eugenio> mibofra, e che poptrebbe essere allora, fino a pochi gg fa tutto era regolare...
<jumx> non è vero ?!?!!? sono quì  :)
<jumx> qulacuno sa dirmi come rendere le finestre trasparenti quando le sposto ? Ho l'effetto tremolante.
<mibofra> jumx, usa il ccsm e scegli l'effetto che vuoi :D
<mibofra> xD
<mibofra> se lanci da terminale lo becchi per come te lo scritto (se installato)
<jumx> one moment please ...
<mibofra> sarebbe l'acronimo di compiz config settings manager (ovviamente troppo lungo per rimanere così...)
<jumx> ... non trovo trasparenze
<jumx> in abilitazione finestre tremolanti
<jumx> mha ... credo che sia tardi e sono stanco buonanotte
<jumx> alla prossima
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-18
<akis24> giorno
<osho0000> salve, la mia scheda grafica ati hd4650 e supportata fino ad 12.04.1 che ho attualmnete inst. QUali aggirnamenti posso fare senza passare ad 12.04.2?
<akis24> osho0000:  che intendi dire ?  se hai installato la 12.01 viene comunque aggiornata e quindi a prescindere tu abbia messo 12.04.1 oggi hai la versione attuale se aggiorni
<akis24> osho0000:  per capirci le versioni successive alla 12.04 .. 1 . 2. 3. vengono rilasciate per evitare lunghi aggiornamenti a chi installa per la prima volta
<osho0000> aha capito
<osho0000> hm nei forum ho trovato che dalla 12.04.2 la mia scheda grafica non e piu supportata. Adesso non ho fatto ancora nesssun aggiornamento e il pc funziona bene
<osho0000> mi cihedevo se posso fare qualche aggiornamento..
<osho0000> cmq capito
<akis24> osho0000: puoi aggiornare
<osho0000> pero se adesso io sceglo di fare tutti i 300+ aggiornamenti poi avro la versione 12.04.2 o 12.04.3?
<akis24> osho0000:  alla fine avrai la 12.04.3
<osho0000> hm si pero dalla 12.04.2 la mia scheda grafica ati hd4650 non viene supportata e poi il laptop si scalda moolto
<akis24> osho0000: comunque di solito conviene aggiornare man mano arrivano gli aggiornamenti cosi ti eviti aggiornamenti lunghi
<akis24> osho0000:  dove hai letto su quale forum ?
<osho0000> ma dapertutto, dice che i driver delle ati hd2xxx 3xxx e 4xxx non non vengono piu fatti
<akis24> osho0000: se non ci sono driver grafici nuovi continuerai a usare quelli installati
<osho0000> akis24 vedi qua http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_catalyst_legacy2&num=1
<akis24> osho0000: si letto comunque ti ripeto il sistema continuera' a usare i driver installati se non ci sono nuovi driver
<osho0000> si, pero quando passo a 13.04 il pc si scalda moltissimo
<osho0000> e in top mi mosta che e colpa di x.org
<akis24> osho0000:  13.04 è altra cosa cambia sistema è driver infatti
<akis24> osho0000: tu devi aggiornare non fare avanzamento di versione
<akis24> osho0000: al limite fai un backup prima di aggiornare e ti metti al sicuro e poi provi
<osho0000> ok
<osho0000> grazie mille
<akis24> di nulla
<pocodibuono> Buongiorno a tutti
<pocodibuono> Faccio una domanda che avrete ricevuto mille volte
<pocodibuono> come faccio a ripristinare su xubuntu 13.04 la password utente che mi sono dimenticato?
<OverMe> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<glpiana> ola
<pocodibuono> grazie mille!
<pocodibuono> per procedere con questa procedura è necessario conoscere i dati di accesso di root?
<gg_> Non riesco a scaricare ubuntu....come mai?
<gg_> mi collego su http://www.ubuntu-it.org mi dice scaricato, ma dov'è....
<OverMe> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Giordano> salve a tutti, e tutte, problema ho fatto un aggiornamento del mio ubuntu 12.04 e al riavvio non parte più la schermata grafica ma solo la riga di comando, cosa posso fare?
<akis24> giorno
<hitman72ita> ciao, siccome sui canali arch c'è poca gente prova a domandare qua:
<hitman72ita> da questa mattina quando accendo il pc con arch non riesco più ad utilizzare dischi/pennette usb NTFS
<hitman72ita> se clicco sull'icona che compare sulla scrivania
<hitman72ita> Impossibile aprire "file:///media/LUCA_16GB"
<hitman72ita> Errore nel recuperare informazioni per il file "/media/LUCA_16GB": il socket di destinazione non è connesso
<hitman72ita> fino a ieri sera prima di spegnere era tutto ok
<hitman72ita> su windows i dischi/pennette funzionano
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Giordano> ubuntu non si avvia più dopo un aggiornamento cosa posso fare?
<glpiana> Giordano, non si avvia e dove si blocca?
<akis24> se bloccato Giordano
<Giordano> non si è bloccato. si avvia regolarmente, ma poi compare solo il login testuale.
<antonio_> salve qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<Giordano> fai le domande
<jester-> !qualcuno | antonio_
<ubot-it> antonio_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<antonio_> ho seguito tutta la procedura scaricato ubuntu cambiato l' avvio del pc dal bios ma parte sempre con window e non mi legge il dvd
<jester-> antonio_:  hai fatto il cd o la usb?
<Giordano> come hai masterizzato il file .iso?
<antonio_> cd con copia e incolla
<jester-> antonio_: copia incolla di cosa e dove
<antonio_> dal file direttamente sul dvd tramite window
<Giordano> no!!!!!!!! devi aprire il file .iso con nero e quello che è e poi farla masterizzare.
<antonio_> non devo estrarre prima i file vero?
<jester-> antonio_: coia hai copiato la iso e non scritta
<jester-> antonio_: no devi fare scrivi iso e non copiarla
<antonio_> con nero ci riesco?
<jester-> !iso | antonio_
<ubot-it> antonio_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> antonio_: basta cliccare col destro sulla iso a scegli apri con nero
<antonio_> ok sul link c'e' la procedura?
<jester-> no sul link c'è un bar
<jester-> prima consumazione gratis
<antonio_> poi fa tutto nero o devo fare qualcosaltro?
<Giordano> non preoccuparti pensa nero a colorarlo
<antonio_> ok grazie ti devo un caffe' in quel bar ciaoooo
<Giordano> scusate, per il mio problema mi può dare qualcuno un consiglio? un ubuntu si avvia ma solo in modalità testo.
<Giordano> come faccio ad avviare il server grafico?
<jester-> startx
<jester-> o sudo service lightdm start
<Giordano> grazie, poi parte una procedura di configurazione o si ripristina da solo.
<jester-> fallo che cedi se parte o no
<jester-> vedi
<jester-> Giordano: se davvero si è interroto un aggiornamento dovresti prima fare sudo apt-get dist-upgrade e vedi cosa combina e segui eventuali suggerimenti
<ScanI4> Sera a tutti
<jester-> se invece è sminchiato da ppa o azioni maldestre la vedo dura
<Giordano> ok per il consiglio, ora provo, sono in live quindi mi scollego per effetuare queste prove.
<jester-> Giordano: usa ripristino
<Giordano> come si fa
<dauko> ciao
<jester-> Giordano: all menu abiliti il nework e poi vai in root
<jester-> Giordano: al menu grub scegli modalità ripristino
<dauko> chi puo aiutare un dilettante che pensa di aver fatto danno tentando di installare ubuntu?
<jester-> dauko: se descrivi il problema
<Giordano> ok grazie. a dopo
<dauko> allora stavo installando ubuntu dalla usb durante l'installazione ho selezionato per errore sostituisci windows 7 con ubuntu, mi è apparsa la schermata di selezione della zona geografica e non mi ha fatto piu tornare indietro quindi ho spento il pc. ora non mi fa piu accedere a windows e mi servono dei dati di lavoro che ho li
<dauko> c'è un modo per recuperarli?
<ugone> dauko, prima di far altri danni
<ugone> avvia il pc con una live e (senza provare ad installare niente) guarda se vedi l'hd sotto
<jester-> dauko: eri gia arrivato al partizionamento?
<dauko> si lo vedo
<jester-> dauko: hai proseguito dopo sostiusci winz?
<dauko> e se guardo le proprietà me lo segna praticamente vuoto
<jester-> dauko: sei dalive adesso?
<ugone> dauko, rispondi a jester-
<dauko> si ho fattto avanti e mi chiedeva di selezionare la zona geografica
<dauko> no da un altro pc
<jester-> dauko: ha formattato la partizione winz, hai perso tutto
<ugone> puoi provare a veder se recuperi qualcosa con testdisk
<ugone> ma sarà dura
<ugone> dauko, leggi MOLTO attentamente http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_IT tutta la documentazione
<ugone> ripeto MOLTO ATTENTAMENTE
<ugone> e procurati un'altro hd dove mettere i dati eventualmente recuperati
<dauko> provare ad avviare unrecovery con il cd di windows non ha senso vero?
<jester-> puccioppo ext4 non ha unformat
<ugone> NOTA BENE finchè non hai fatto un dd della partizione  l'hd DEVI usarlo SOLO IN LETTURA
<ugone> no non ha senso
<jester-> dauko: se hai un usb live di winz puoi provare unformat
<dauko> cioè?
<ugone> per me non ha senso unformat
<jester-> ugone: se non si è sovrascitto ripristina ma il problema è che è in ext4 e non ntfs
<ugone> cmq prova ma ricorda che ogni scrittura di qualcosa su quell hd vuol dire cancellare ancora un po quello che c'è
<ugone> esatto ed unformat funzionerebbe su ntfs
<ugone> per cui trovandosi ext4 fa casini
<ugone> a meno che win non si sia messa a fare prodotti validi
<jester-> ext4 proprio non lo caga
<ugone> cmq testdisk a volte fa miracoli
<jester-> testdisk recupera ma fa un casino della  madonna
<ugone> si ma testdisk gli serve solo per recuperare, copiare eventuali file salvabili
<ugone> cmq non consco altre alternative
<ugone> o + esattamente
<ugone> ci sarebbe
<jester-> casino nel senso che rinomina i files e li devi spulciare uno ad uno
<ugone> http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<ugone> ma non so ne se va ne se funziona
<ugone> jester-, c'è un punto in testdisk in cui ti fa vedere i file che c'erano e puoi tentare di copiarli  "tentare"
<ugone> cmq dauko  se son doc vitali PRIMA fai una copia dell'hd e poi tenti il recupero dalla copia
<dauko> come si fa tutto cio?
<ugone> l'hd "spianato" fino alla fine del recupero non lo tocchi e lo tieni solo come "matrice"
<jester-> devi installare testdisk sulla live. poi lanciare da terminale sudo photorec
<ugone> dovresti fare un'immagine  dd su un'altro hd
<ugone> jester-, se ha da recuperare foto si
<jester-> dauko: insomma se non avevi roba vitale lasa perd
<ugone> ma ha parlato di documenti di lavoro
<dauko> ho una  presentazione la settimana prossima è ho dati di 6 mesi di esperimenti li dentro
<ExPBoy> e naturalmente non hai fatto un BK
<ExPBoy> quando si hanno dati importanti almeno una volta alla settima bisognerebbe farlo
<dauko> esattamente
<jester-> dauko: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<dauko> ora credo lo faro ogni 2 giorni
<ExPBoy> dauko, :)
<dauko> jester: so di chiedere molto ma una guida in italiano non esiste vero?
<jester-> dauko: non lo so, quello avevo e quello ti ho linkato
<dauko> ok grazie mille
<ste123> ciao a tutti!
<ste123> vorrei "freezzare"/bloccare il mio root file system sulla ia Ubuntu 12.04
<ste123> qualcuno conosce qualche tool?
<ste123> cioè vooei fare in modo che eventuali modifiche fatte sulla mia macchina, al riavvio o spegnimento non vengano salvate
<ste123> help?
<giordano> sono ritornato,  ho controllato i pachetti e non mi dice che ci sono aggiornamenti con il comando sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. mentre con start x mi dice: server terminated with erro (1). closin long file. cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> ste123, scusa la domanda: a che pro?
<giordano> non mi parte più ubuntu
<glpiana> giordano, ti aveva detto jester- di avviare in modalità ripristino. da lì dovevi scegliere la voce relativa a dpkg. lo hai fatto?
<ste123> glpiana, scusa non ho capito
<glpiana> ste123, a che pro vuoi impedire le modifiche del filesystem?
<giordano> per far partire la modalità di ripristino occorre premere il tasto schit?
<ste123> scusa la mia "ignoranza", cosa intendi per a che pro...
<glpiana> giordano, sì, lo tieni premuto e aspetti che appaia il menu di grub. scegli la seconda voce e poi ancora la seconda se non sbaglio (quella con scritto ripristino o recovery mode
<glpiana> ste123, per quale motivo? per ottenere quale vantaggio?
<giordano> una domanda ma occorre essere collegato a internet?
<glpiana> giordano, no
<LoZioNe> Buongiorno a tutti
<giordano> ok ora riprovo di nuovo anche se mi è sembrato che non mi consentiva di avviare tale modalità pur premendo il tasto.
<glpiana> giordano, devi tenerlo premuto fin che non appare il menu
<ste123> a be vorrei che se provo qualcosa sulla macchina del mio cliente e qualcosa va storto, con un "banale" riavvio ripristino la macchina come era prima, senza danneggiare il root file system originale. In pratica vorrei che le modifiche eventuali fatte venissero perse al riavvio..
<giordano> ok grazie a presto e incrociamo i bit
<glpiana> ste123, spiacente, non so aiutarti
<ste123> o al più "committate" su richiesta
<ste123> non penso sia una cosa così banale :-)
<LoZioNe> ragazzi un buon editor di testi avanzato? (qualcosa con magari l'evidenziamento colorato delle varie sintassi?)
<underz0ne> ste123, e fare una copia di backup dei file che modifichi?
<underz0ne> !chat | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> LoZioNe, lo fa anche gedit quello una volta che ha capito in che linguaggio scrivi
<LoZioNe> glplana: provo ad installarlo su Suse che non c'è di defoult
<ste123> underZ0ne, potrebbe essere una idea; ma vorrei evitare di "sporcare" il sistema.
<ste123> underZ0ne, qualche altro suggerimento?
<krabador> ste123: scusami, per cosa?
<underz0ne> ste123, ci sto pensando se mi viene in mente qualcosa
<underz0ne> ste123, ho guardato nel man di chattr ma non mi pare ci sia niente che faccia a caso tuo
<krabador> ste123: freezare il filesystem in che senso?
<krabador> ste123: praticamente vuoi una sorta di live session
<krabador> ste123: usa direttamente un sistema live non persistente
<ste123> diciamo di si, ma ti chiedo, in una live session hai modo di installare eventuali Sw
<krabador> ste123: certo
<krabador> hai modo di installare quello che ti pare
<krabador> ovviamente quello che ha bisogno del riavvio della macchna ti farebbe il gesto dell'ombrello
<ste123> krabador: però io ho una macchina con già sopra una Ubuntu 12.04 installata.
<ste123> come faccio a fare una live session?
<krabador> ste123: in un'installazione completa non si puo' fare una cosa del genere
<ste123> a ecco
<ste123> ti scrivo in chat privata così ti spiego meglio il perchè di questa mia esisgenza
<krabador> ste123: la sessione live, non è nient'altro che la sessione avviata dal supporto di installazione ubuntu quando all'avvio si seleziona "prova ubuntu"
<krabador> ste123: no, in privato no
<ste123> praticamente i miei clienti ad oggi usano sui loro sistemi Windows Xp che possiede uno strumento chiamo EWF enanched write filter per far quel mestiere che dicevo.
<ste123> ora si tratta di voler replicare +- la stessa cosa ma su una Ubuntu
<krabador> ste123: se a te non interessa solo che nessun cambiamento avvenga al file system, fai partire ogni volta una sessione live da un supporto ubuntu,
<krabador> ste123: altrimenti usi la sessione ospite, ma non puoi installare programmi
<krabador> ste123: puoi solo utilizzare quelli presenti
<krabador> senza che niente di quanto fatto, rimanga al riavvion
<Guest40103> problema con l'avvio di ubuntu, non parte xorg
<ste123> krabador: quando sono in sessione ospite, posso non riesco ad aprire il synaptic, è normale?
<krabador> ste123: in sessione ospite non puoi installare programmi
<krabador> ste123: t'è sfuggito?
<ste123> non posso neanche modificare il root file system
<Guest40103> come faccio a far partire ubuntu n modalità grafica?
<krabador> ste123: no, in sessione ospite, come ti dicevo, puoi solo utilizzare roba presente. non puoi fare nient'altro ,  e tutto quello che viene fatto non viene salvato
<krabador> Guest40103: da quando hai problemi all'avvio?
<Guest40103> da quando ho fatto un aggiornamento arretrato da mesi.
<krabador> Guest40103: spiegati
<krabador> Guest40103: e dì versione di ubuntu utilizzata e hardware
<Guest40103> sono mancato per molti mesi, ho acceso il pc e ho fatto l'aggiornamento. riavviato la macchina parte ma finisce con un login e password testuale
<Guest40103> sono entrato in modalità di ripristino e fatto tutto anche l'avvio grafico ma di da questo errore xinit:server error
<krabador> Guest40103: che versione di ubuntu avevi? che hardware hai?
<Guest40103> ubuntu 12.04 e scheda video nvidia
<Eldhwen> Buongiorno, avrei un problema con la versione 12.04 di ubuntu. Premetto che e' la prima volta che lo uso. A quanto pare non riesce a trovare nessuna rete wirless, a partire da quella di casa mia, non saprei veramente come fare
<krabador> Eldhwen: probabilmente non è installata la scheda wi-fi
<krabador> Eldhwen: apri il terminale, digita lspci , posta il contenuto in pastebin, ed incolla qui il link
<krabador> !pastebin | Eldhwen
<ubot-it> Eldhwen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Eldhwen> Va bene, dammi un secondo
<Eldhwen> C'è un problema, io ora sono su un altro pc, e il testo è veramente spropositato da riscrivere
<krabador> Eldhwen: cosa dice per il wireless?
<Eldhwen> E' per caso il Network controller? Scusa l'ignoranza ma non c'è nlla che si riferisca al Wireless
<Guest40103> ubuntu non mi parte
<mikeit> Eldhwen, ma che window manager stai usando?
<krabador> Guest40103: fa l'accesso testuale
<Guest40103> si
<mikeit> unity gnome kde ....
<krabador> Guest40103: dopodichè, mandi sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-upgrade
<krabador> Guest40103: riavviii e vedi cosa succede
<krabador> Guest40103: dell'nvidia ci sono i driver proprietari?
<krabador> Eldhwen: scrivi tutto quanto ti sia apparso con la voce network, in lspci
<Guest40103> ok ora provo, ma funziona anche se ci sono problemi con il server grafico?
<Eldhwen> ok
<krabador> Guest40103: nel punto in cui si blocca, digita ctrl + alt + f1
<krabador> Guest40103: e digita quanto di cui prima
<mikeit> Eldhwen, basta abilitare il wireless in alto a destra clicchi sull'icona della rete e abiliti il wireless
<Eldhwen> secondo te non ci ho provato<?
<mikeit> non l'hai scritto
<Eldhwen> in efetti
<mikeit> ma non c'e neanche l'opzione
<mikeit> ?
<Guest40103> ok oro provo a dopo
<Eldhwen> nada , in pratica non trova alcun tipo di connessione , ho letto anche in giro che ci dovrebbe essere hired connetion ma niente , adesso provo a inviare a krabador quello che mi ha chiesto
<krabador> Eldhwen: wired connection, è la connessione via cavo lan
<Eldhwen> Network Controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01 ) 85:00.0
<Eldhwen> no scusa hidden *
<Eldhwen> ho sbagliato la connesione nascosta
<Eldhwen> e non c'è
<Eldhwen> ho cercato vari codici magari per risolvere ma non sono un gran che in queste cose e non ci ho capito molto
<Eldhwen> comunque prima intendevo hidden connection non hired
<Francesco_> Ma con linux è sicuro ? intento dire virus e spy etc.. ??
<krabador> Eldhwen: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installare_i_driver_b43_con_connessione_internet
<mibofra> Francesco_, ciao, te lo chiedi?
<mibofra> dai tradizionali virus e co per win si
<mibofra> ma non andare tranquillissimo xD
<mibofra> usa sempre firewall e co
<mibofra> magari puoi evitare l'antivirus
<Matt_91> Francesco_: per uso domestico non serve che configuri il firewall, puoi usare ubuntu così com'è
<Matt_91> Francesco_: basta che non installi pacchetti da siti web sconci
<Eldhwen> krabador : bene, cosa ci devo fare?
<Francesco_> quindi come posso avere ubuntu ?
<krabador_> Eldhwen: è arrivato il file della guida?
<krabador_> *il link
<krabador_> seguilo, riavvia, e la scheda wireless del pc funzionerà
<krabador_> a quel punto seleziona la rete che ti serve
<mibofra> !installazione | Francesco_
<krabador_> ed amen.
<ubot-it> Francesco_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Eldhwen> ok grazie adesso ci provo se ci sono problemi possi chiedere a te?
<Francesco_> devo creare una nuova partizione per poterlo installare?
<krabador_> Eldhwen: certo
<krabador_> Francesco_: non per forza
<krabador_> Francesco_: ti chiederà se vuoi che si installi a fianco di windows, o solo lui nel pc
<Matt_91> Francesco_: scarichi ubuntu, lo metti su dvd o su una chiavetta, lo avvia in live, crei la partizione e lo installi, segui la guida nei link e sei apposto
<Matt_91> !usb | Francesco_ per mettere ubuntu su chiavetta USB:
<ubot-it> Francesco_ per mettere ubuntu su chiavetta USB:: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Eldhwen> krabador : Allora , non trovo la cartella pool . Forse è perchè ho installato ubuntu tramite wubi può essere?
<krabador_> la cartella pool è nel supporto di installazione
<krabador_> Eldhwen: stai cercando di installare b43 senza supporto di rete'
<krabador_> ?
<Eldhwen> si
<krabador_> ti serve il supporto di installazione, ovvero il dvd o la chiavetta
<krabador_> li troverai la cartella che di indica nel wiki
<krabador_> non hai l'opportunità di attaccare quel pc con un cavo lan ?
<krabador_> in quel modo è molto piu' veloce e snella la procedura
<Eldhwen> uhm
<Eldhwen> va bene ci provo tramite lan
<Eldhwen> quindi
<Eldhwen> seguo la guida che mi hai dato? pero con la connesione a internet?
<Francesco_> Quanto è grande ?
<krabador_> Eldhwen: si, ti conviene
<Eldhwen> ok grazie ci provo
<krabador_> Francesco_: circa 800 mega
<Francesco_> Ho solo una Pdrive da 4 Gb..
<krabador_> Eldhwen: se mastichi un po' l'inglese , puoi vedere anche questa https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Francesco_> devo fare la Versione Desktop giusto?
<krabador_> Francesco_: che cpu hai?
<Eldhwen> ok , grazie ti dico se ci riesco tramite lan , nel frattempo rimango in chat cosi se posso ti chiedo per un eventuale aiuto
<Francesco_> Intel pentium 4
<krabador_> Eldhwen: ok
<krabador_> Francesco_: allora desktop 32bit
<krabador_> Francesco_: scusami l'indiscrezione, quanta ram hai?
<Francesco_> La prima quindi..?
<krabador_> Francesco_: semplicemente 1gb di ram ddr1 e quella cpu va ad essere veramente il minimo sindacale per una prestazione accettabile di ubuntu
<krabador_> Francesco_: potrebbe convenirti una derivata piu' leggera
<krabador_> Francesco_: come xubuntu ,  o lubuntu
<Francesco_> 1 Gb
<krabador_> Francesco_: allora, se hai una penna usb con cui fare varie prove, prova tranquillamente la versione principale, fa partire la penna usb , in modo da provare ubuntu in sessione live
<krabador_> Francesco_: prova poi anche xubuntu e lubuntu
<krabador_> Francesco_: e installa quella con cui ti trovi meglio
<Francesco_> Sessione live?? Mai fatto, potresti spiegarmelo cosè e come funziona?
<Francesco_> Quindi dici che ubuntu è pesante per il mio pc? (Ho windows 7 immagina.. ) Purtroppo sono uno studente e non posso permettermi di fare buoni aquisti di buoni componenti :)
<akis24> ciao
<ScanI4> Francesco_, ciao hai risolto tutto ?
<Francesco_> No i tuoi colleghi mi stanno spiegando che ubuntu potrebbe essere pesante per il mio Pc..
<ScanI4> Francesco_, infatti ti avevo consigliato di mettere lubuntu
<ScanI4> ieri
<Francesco_> Anche se credo che andrà sicuramente meglio di windows...
<krabador_> Francesco_: fai la penna usb con la iso che scarichi dal sito
<Francesco_> si ma piace più ubuntu..
<Francesco_> :(
<krabador_> poi la fai partire in boot
<krabador_> quella è la sessione live...
<krabador_> la provi. e se ti piace la installi
<ScanI4> Francesco_, tu provala semplicemente,
<ScanI4> appunto
<Francesco_> ok Ditemi i procedimenti che io proseguo.. Allora vorrei provare prima di tutto Ubuntu
<Francesco_> Ok perfetto, Cosa dovrei fare ? (risorse grazie :] )
<ScanI4> Francesco_, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<ScanI4> Francesco_, scarica la 13.04 a 32bit
<krabador_> !installazione | Francesco_
<ubot-it> Francesco_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Francesco_> Ultima V.  ??
<krabador_> !usb | Francesco_
<ubot-it> Francesco_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<ScanI4> Francesco_, segui quello che ha scritto krabador_.
<krabador_> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Francesco_> Provo a seguire quello che riesco a seguire, il resto chiedo..
<Eldhwen> Krabador : scusa la stupida domanda ma devo installare i driver sta o i driver b43? o entrambi
<Francesco_> E' la prima volta che lo faccio, mai fatto xD
<krabador_> Eldhwen: b43
<krabador_> Eldhwen: solo quelli
<Eldhwen> Grazie
<Francesco_> ma devo estrarlo oppure lo carico così com e' sulla pendrive ?
<LoZioNe> qualcuno può spiegarmi perchè il mio conky si vede solo fino alla parte AMAROK $hr e non visualizza il player e la meteo?
<LoZioNe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6124028/
<Francesco_> ??
<underz0ne> !chat | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Francesco_> ????????????????????????
<LoZioNe> conky mi pare inerente a Ubuntu... -.-"
<mibofra> Francesco_, per la pennetta
<mibofra> !unetbootin
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<mibofra> se no la masterizzi come iso da dvd
<mikeit> Francesco_, installa unetbootin
<Francesco_> Io dovrei provare ubuntu da pendrive
<Francesco_> perche cosi mi hanno consiggliato senza che installo tutto..
<mikeit> Francesco_, installa unetbootin
<mikeit> Francesco_, installa unetbootin
<Francesco_> Ho capito lo sto facendo
<Francesco_> poi'?
<mikeit> poi aprilo
<mikeit> unetbootin
<mikeit> si è aperto?
<Francesco_> aspe
<mikeit> si
<Francesco_> si cosa inserisco?
<mikeit> allora inserisci da iso
<mikeit> devi mettere la spunta in basso
<mikeit> dimmi se hai trovato
<Francesco_> sisi fatto poi?
<mikeit> poi ti vai a trovare la tua iso sul disco
<mikeit> ci sei?
<Francesco_> cioè il file rar che mi sono scaricato?
<mikeit> aspetta ma la chiavetta è formattata
<Francesco_> sisi
<mikeit> come lai formattata
<mikeit> con che filesistem
<Francesco_> FAT32
<mikeit> ok
<mikeit> alora vai a cercare la iso
<Francesco_> si ma che devo selezionare ?
<mikeit> la iso che ti sei scaricato
<Francesco_> il file rar di ubuntu scaricato o devo prima estrarlo ?
<mikeit> come il file rar?
<mikeit> devi scaricare un file iso
<mikeit> quanto è grosso questo rar?
<Francesco_> non l'ho scaricato
<Francesco_> se mi mandi il link magari lo scarico
<mikeit> allora aspetta ti do io il link
<Francesco_> 800 Mb E QUALCOSA
<Francesco_> ok
<Francesco_> io ho scaricato questo cmq ---> ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386
<mikeit> vai su questo link
<mikeit> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Francesco_> l'ho scaricato...
<mikeit> è un file iso?
<mikeit> si
<Francesco_> devo inserire questo file in ISO:  ??
<mibofra> !iso | Francesco_
<ubot-it> Francesco_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<mikeit> no dimmi se questo file e un file che finisce con .iso
<mibofra> !unetbootin | Francesco_
<ubot-it> Francesco_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<mibofra> Francesco_, dai che i link sono abbastanza esplicativi :)
<mikeit> no dimmi se questo file e un file che finisce con .iso
<alessandro0712> Salve a tutti. Volevo chiedere se in un vecchissimo terminale (6 anni) con installato ubuntu 10.10, posso installare il 13.04. Il computer ha le usb bruciate (funzionan solo se alimentate esternamente, e non riconosce i dvd,funzionano solo i cd.
<mikeit> no dimmi se questo file e un file che finisce con .iso
<Francesco_> si
<mibofra> alessandro0712, ma cambialo xD
<mibofra> alessandro0712, comunque tenta e vedi se va, molto semplice
<akis24> paga mibofra  tanto
<mikeit> allora unetbootin lai aperto?
<mibofra> se no usa la lts 12.04 vedi come funge
<mibofra> akis24, :P
<akis24> lol
<Francesco_> si ho anche selezionato solo che non riesco a capirti
<mikeit> aspetta
<mibofra> alessandro0712, in questo condizioni lo userei da server
<mikeit> è aperto unetbootin
<Francesco_> si
<mikeit> allora seleziona in basso immagine discho
<Francesco_> ho selezionato iso e ho anche selezionato L' ISO
<mikeit> ci sei?
<mikeit> nel tuo disco?
<alessandro0712> Ok. Lo poteri fare, ma sto imparando solo ora ad usare ubuntu. Quindi vorrei prima farmi le ossa con un rottame, poi passo al meglio.
<Francesco_> che significa nel mio disco?
<mikeit> la iso che hai scaricato
<mikeit> dove l'havevi scaricata
<mikeit> in che cartella
<Francesco_> dowload
<Francesco_> perche?
<mibofra> alessandro0712, ok
<mibofra> male che vada prova a farci girare lubuntu o xubuntu
<Francesco_> Allora che devo fare ?
<mikeit> e allora da unetbootin clicchi sui puntini alla destra di immagine disco che avevi selezionato vai in download e clicchi due volte sul file iso che hai scaricato
<alessandro0712> Beh, ci provo. Poi magari ripasso qui. Ciao a tutti.
<Francesco_> ho fatto già, te l'ho ripetuto più volte, leggimi però quando scrivo.. :D
<Francesco_> Poi ????
<dauko> ciao a tutti mi serve una mano per recuperare dei dati importantissimi chi puo aiutarmi?
<mibofra> dauko, formattato?
<mikeit> alora ora in basso controlla che sia selezionata la tua penna usb e poi clicchi OK
<mikeit> attento a non selezionare il disco se no cancelli tutto
<Francesco_> ok
<mikeit> sta caricando?
<Francesco_> no non ho ancora clikkato
<mikeit> attento a non selezionare il disco se no cancelli tutto
<Francesco_> ma quando clicco Ok Si Riavvia è parte l'installazione ?
<Francesco_> si tranquillo..
<mikeit> no nodopo ti chiede se vuoi riavviare ma non installa niente carica solo l'immagine nella chiavetta
<Francesco_> quindi clicco ?
<mikeit> si si
<Francesco_> fatto
<Francesco_> Cosa succede ora?
<mikeit> è esploso niente?:)
<mikeit> questo silenzio è inquietante
<mikeit> o
<mikeit> non scherzare :)
<Francesco_> dai cosa succede ora ?
<mikeit> carica l'immagine sulla chivetta creando un immagine boottabile
<Francesco_> come ?
<mikeit> cosi dopo potrai riavviare e......... pero prima ti devo spiegare un po di cose
<mikeit> prima di tutto non hai mai fatto prima vero?
<Francesco_> no
<mikeit> allor...........
<Francesco_> Comunque sembra che si sia bloccato al 5 %
<mikeit> aspetta un po ci vuole
<Francesco_> nono apposto
<Francesco_> HàHàHàH
<mikeit> quando riavvii da subito devi cominciare a cliccare il tasto che serve per far apprire la schermata del boot della chiavetta
<mikeit> ma ogni CP ha il suo tasto
<masand> ciao ragazzi
<mikeit> PC
<mikeit> e poi dobbiamo anche vedere se il bios è settato per boottare da usb
<masand> ho installato Kubuntu sul mio portatile in dual boot con Win8, ma ho due problemi
<mikeit> quindi devi prima provare a riavviare e provare a cliccare su diversi tasi uno per uno
<Francesco_> se non è impostato dove posso impostarlo ?
<masand> Alla scelta del sistema operativo, win8 non compare e comunque all'interno di kubuntu una volta installati i driver proprietari della scheda (AMD/ATI) kubuntu si riavvia in modalità testo.
<masand> ovviamente il portatile ha il BIOS UEFI
<mikeit> se non dovessimo trovare il tasto giusto andiamo a vedere sul bios se è settato o no
<mikeit> che PC hai?
<mikeit> innanzi tutto desktop o notebook
<Francesco_> allora il tasto del bios e f8
<mikeit> quello per andare sul bios?
<Francesco_> La scheda madre ?
<masand> il mio PC è un notebook
<mikeit> che scheda madre
<mikeit> lascia stare la scheda madre
<mikeit> che notebook
<mikeit> che marca
<Francesco_> vabien
<Francesco_> ho il fisso nessun
<mikeit> che marca
<Francesco_> portaatile
<Francesco_> Ausus
<mikeit> fisso?
<masand> NP535U3C-A01T
<Francesco_> ASUS*
<mikeit> anche io ho un asus
<mikeit> è vecchiotto o no?
<Francesco_> E vecchiotto si..
<mikeit> mmm........ speriamo bene
<mikeit> comunque
<Francesco_> dopo come torno indietro?
<mikeit> i tasti possono essere (per la schermata di boot della chiavetta) esc f12 f2 e poi aspetta un attimo che guardo
<mikeit> è finito di caricare uetbootin
<Francesco_> e un anno che ha finito xD
<Francesco_> dai io provo
<Francesco_> a Dp
<mikeit> bravo devi pima provare con questi tasti
<mikeit> aspetta pero
<Francesco_> niente ha chiesto 4 scelte io ho messo la pennetta ma mi ha caricato il windows normale
<mikeit> Tasti per accedere al BIOS dei diversi produttori di PC
<mikeit> Acer: F1, F2, CTRL+ALT+ESC
<mikeit> Asus: F2, CANC
<mikeit> Compaq: F10
<mikeit> Dell: F1, F2, CANC, Fn+F1
<mikeit> HP: F1, F2
<Francesco_> ok riprovo
<mikeit> scusate ma non sono praticissimo la prossima uso pastebin
<mikeit> Francesco_,
<mikeit> Francesco_, ci sei
<Francesco_> sono andato nella sezione boot ma cosa devo impostare
<mikeit> Francesco_, ci sei
<mikeit> aspetta
<Francesco_> dovo sostituire il campo dove c'e scritto maxtor (sarebbe il mio HD )
<mikeit> e primo
<mikeit> ?
<Francesco_> primo cosa?
<mikeit> guardati questo prima non l'ho visto ma credo che vada bene http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wih_KySfYbY
<mikeit> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wih_KySfYbY
<mikeit> nella lista del bios
<mikeit> ma guarda il video prima
<Francesco_> vabbe facciamo dopo ora vado
<Francesco_> Ciaoo a dopo
<trauma> come posso installare ubuntu da una precedente versione?
<jester-> trauma: cioè?
<trauma> ho un computer con installato un vecchio ubuntu, ma vorrei installare una nuova versione.
<jester-> !ripristino | trauma
<ubot-it> trauma: ripristino is Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<trauma> Ok, grazie molte.
<elithebest> ciao
<LoZioNe> conky Forecast e conky Amarok,qualcuno che mi aiuta a settarli? :)
<dauko> ciao a tutti
<dauko> sto usando testdisk per recuperare file ho fatto il deep search e ho selezionato una partizione con P come faccio a tornare indietro per entrare nella sucessiva?
<dauko> quale comando?
<dauko> aiuto__
<ScanI4> Buona serata a tutti
<dauko> scusate chi puo darmi una mano_
<dauko> ?
<L3m0n> dauko, dica
<dauko> allora sto usando testdisk per recuperare fail dall hd
<dauko> praticamente ho fatto un casino installando ubuntu e invece di installarlo al fianco di windows l ho sostituito
<dauko> mi hanno detto di usare testdisk per recuperare i file ho fatto il deep search e ora riesco a vederli
<dauko> la domanda [ cosa devo fare ora?
<dauko> li vorrei metterli in sicurezza su un hd esterno per visualizzarli su un altro pc e poi se possibile ripristinare tutto come era prima
<L3m0n> mmm
<L3m0n> non l'ho mai usato testdisk
<spartacus_72> sera
<Francesco_> Non riesco ad avviare boot da usb.., come faccio ??
<Francesco_> C'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi ??
<L3m0n> Francesco_,
<L3m0n> con cosa l'hai fatta la chiavetta?
<Francesco_> cioè ?
<L3m0n> hai detto che non riesci a fare il boot da chiavetta
<L3m0n> Francesco_,
<L3m0n> hai messo qualche ditribuzione immagino?
<L3m0n> se si con che programma?
<Francesco_> file iso ?
<L3m0n> sei su windows adesso?
<Francesco_> si
<Francesco_> l'ho fatto con unetbootin
<mibofra> Francesco_, prova http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<L3m0n> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<L3m0n> ok anche unetbootin è gisuto
<L3m0n> allora quando accenti il pc
<L3m0n> accendi il pc
<L3m0n> premi f8 o f9
<Francesco_> ho fatto ma non riesco a impostare nel bios che la pendrive deve essere la prima ad essere letta..
<L3m0n> che pc hai?
<Francesco_> Asus quindi Canc per accedere al Bios
<Francesco_> ma quando vado in boot
<Francesco_> Primary master c'e' maxtor cioè il mio HD
<L3m0n> quanto è datato il tuo pc? lo permette il boot da chiavetta?
<Francesco_> ma quando clicco sopra per cambiare non mi esce il nome della pendrive..
<Francesco_> non saprei..
<L3m0n> mi dici il modello della scheda madre?
<L3m0n> quanti anni ha più o meno lo sai?
<Francesco_> un attimo solo
<Francesco_> aspetta ti dico il modello perche non mi ricordo..
<Francesco_> P4PE REV 1.xx
<Francesco_> si un pò vecchiotto lo so...
<Francesco_> Allora ??
<catai> Buonasera a tutti. Mi date una mano su quale versione ubuntu scaricare? ho scaricato la i386 ma il mio pc dopo un po' si pianta, il mio processore è un AMD athlon II dual core M300 2ghz. grazie
<memosto> Ciao ragazzi,
<mibofra> Francesco_, non ce la fai ancora?
<memosto> ho un problema piccolissimo e sono in paranoia, ho un pc vecchio
<mibofra> 2)sei sicuro che il tuo pc possa far partire la live dalla pennetta?
<memosto> sto installando xubuntu c'e' un opzione per installare direttamente dal boot
<memosto> senza far partire la live session
<Francesco_> no se nessuno mi risponde non riuscirò mai a farlo
<memosto> cioe' dal boot dare un'opzione per installare direttamente il sistema
<memosto> senza fare la live
<mibofra> catai, prova xubuntu e vedi se migliora qualcosa
<L3m0n> Francesco_, mi sa che se non la vedi non supporta il boot da usb
<mibofra> Francesco_, il punto è... magari alla fine il tuo pc non lo può fare D
<catai> che differenza c'è ? mibofra
<Francesco_> Vabbe come posso installarlo ?
<mibofra> memosto, eh... no xD
<L3m0n> Francesco_, puoi tramite cd
<mibofra> a meno che non vuoi reinstallare mano a mano tutto xD
<mibofra> Francesco_, o meglio dvd, ubuntu entra in un dvd
<Francesco_> però non fatemi leggere.., non ce la faccio più xD
<memosto> anche volendo,
<mibofra> catai, l'ambiente grafico più leggero
<memosto> io dico voglio installare xubuntu senza farlo da grafico
<L3m0n> oppure alcune ditribuzioni che permettono l'istallazione da rete
<memosto> ma solo da terminale
<memosto> non c'e' come in debian uno script che installa
<memosto> via ncurses solo testuale per dire?
<Francesco_> come masterizzo dvd ubuntu ??
<catai> mibofra: quest'inverno ci girava mint, mi pare strano che ubuntu non ci giri
<mibofra> memosto, no xD
<L3m0n> Francesco_, ti scarichi l'iso (anzi lo hai già fatto) e poi masterizzi l'immagine su dvd
<memosto> io ho una live di xubuntu, dal boot non è possibile installare senza far partire la live session?
<L3m0n> tramite nero o qualsiasi prog di masterizzazione
<memosto> non c'e' un installer non grafico?
<mibofra> memosto, ma tu parli dal boot del pc^
<mibofra> *?
<L3m0n> cmq se hai un pc così vecchio non ti conviene mettere ubuntu
<mibofra> o del dvd
<mibofra> il dvd ha un installer grafico separato dalla live
<memosto> io ho le opzioni di grub davanti
<mibofra> ma non ne consiglio l'uso
<memosto> non voglio far partire la live session
<memosto> ma voglio semplicemente installare
<memosto> sto mettendo xubuntu
<mibofra> catai, o il tuo pc è diventato più vecchio o ubuntu ha messo su kili xD
<memosto> invece esiste mibofra
<memosto> ti sbagli di grosso porcamadonna
<memosto> l'ho pure trovato
<memosto> alla facciaccia vosta
<mibofra> memosto, allora non ti ho capito xD
<mibofra> memosto, alla mia faccia non cambia nulla :P meglio per te :P
<catai> mibofra: avevo un portatile del 2007 e li girava a meraviglia, adesso ho un portatile del 2010, mi pare impossibile..
<mibofra> catai, beh dipende l'ultima versione di ubuntu che usava...
<mibofra> unity è pesantuccia xD
<catai> mibofra: 12.10
<mibofra> uhm...
<L3m0n> memosto, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Generale?action=show&redirect=InstallazioneGenerale
<L3m0n> devi premere f4 all'avvio
<L3m0n> e vai in modalità testuale
<mibofra> catai, dovresti vedere se gira la 12.04 e vai tranquillo/a per un po di tempo xD
<mibofra> (susa il o/a ma non so il sesso xD )
<memosto> L3m0n ma che dici??
<L3m0n> mmm
<Francesco_> ma la masterizzazione dell'iso e per installarlo o per una prova?
<memosto> io intendo far partire un installer
<memosto> senza far partire tutta la menata
<memosto> di server grafico
<catai> mibofra: scusa ma non mi sembri molto esperto, rispondi con delle ovvietà che anche un bambino saprebbe dire, mi stai facendo perdere tempo, meglio dire non lo so o tacere, non sei d'accordo?
<L3m0n> Francesco_, masterizzi significa che crei il cd per poter poi installre ubuntu
<mibofra> memosto, la alternate non fa partire il server grafico...
<mibofra> Francesco_, per entrambe
<memosto> L3m0n: io parlavo di xubuntu
<memosto> e xubuntu non ha sta roba
<mibofra> ti fa scegliere all'avvio :)
<L3m0n> ah ok credevo di si
<L3m0n> all'avvio se premi f4
<L3m0n> che ti dice quindi ? nulla?
<memosto> non ha quella screen
<memosto> parte la live
<mibofra> catai, ne riparliamo quando metterai su un server di posta...
<mibofra> catai, comunque mi volevo toglier una curiosità
<mibofra> per ora che hai installato sul pc?
<mibofra> catai, che volevo farti estrapolar le info sul sistema, che fa ecc
<mibofra> magari c'è solo qualcosa che lo rallenta
<mibofra> (se l'installazione è vanilla mi sembra difficile, ma non impossibile)
<mibofra> memosto, perché ti serve proprio una installazione tipo alla alternate?
<Francesco_> mibofra se non vuoi perdere tempo allora non rispondermi se ti senti troppo esperto per rispondermi sembra che a te manca qualcosa molto più importante dell'essere un esperto
<mibofra> Francesco_, dai vediam di venirne a capo
<Francesco_> Io non ho offeso te e non te lo permetto di farlo
<mibofra> Francesco_, .-. non dicevo a te
<catai> mibofra: prima avevo il dual boot win-ubuntu, ora sul computer "nuovo" solo windows, sto cercando di creare una pennetta da cui provare ubuntu sul "nuovo" comuputer, prima di istallarlo, per vedere se tutto va bene
<catai> ma purtroppo dalla pennetta non parte mibofra
<mibofra> una cosa, non ti ho offeso è non è assolutamente nelle mie intenzioni, se l'hai intesa così ti chiedo scusa...
<mibofra> Francesco_, allora la iso l'hai sul pc il tool che hai deciso di usare?
<mibofra> unetbootin o pendrivelinux?
<catai> mibofra: quando fai una domanda specifica a chi è destinata
<Francesco_> ok Sorry
<catai> no Francesco_ non dicevo a te
<zammy> allora a me?
<mibofra> zammy, non ti ci metter :P
<mibofra> che jester- ti concia :P
<zammy> ma si dai con me ce l'aveva
<mibofra> allora Francesco_ ti dicevo che tool hai provato?
<catai> mibofra: comunque ho usato pendrivelinux
<mibofra> catai, la pennetta funge?
<Francesco_> nnt ho scaricato imgburn
<Francesco_> ma credo che lo farò domani ora non ho tempo
<catai> mibofra: direi di si, in che senso funge?!
<Francesco_> scusa
<Francesco_> ma credo di continuare domani..
<Francesco_> Ci vediamo domani OK ?
<mibofra> catai, riesci ad avviar la live dalla pennetta
<mibofra> riesci a farci fare il boot
<mibofra> Francesco_, io sono sempre qui tranne la mattina
<zammy> ubuntu-it è una istituzione non una persona da quanto io ricordi... non occorre chiedere se ci sarà domani
<Francesco_> Ok allora vado a domani ;)
<Francesco_> Ciaoo
<Francesco_> Buonanotte a tutti..
<mibofra> quando vuoi ci mettiamo belli tranquilli e facciam tutto passo passo :)
<mibofra> dormi bene :)
<Francesco_> no scendo non dormo.. xD
<mibofra> ahaha xD
<Francesco_> Ciaooo
<mibofra> ciao
<mibofra> allora catai dicevo
<mibofra> riesci a far avviare il sistema live nella pennetta?
<catai> mibofra: si, però dopo un po' si pianta, cioè non riesco ad arrivare neanche alla schermata delle opzioni, ad un certo punto lo schermo divento tutto bianco e non succede più nulla
<mibofra> catai, ah ora ho capito
<mibofra> uhm strano
<mibofra> che iso hai usato e che pc utilizzi
<mibofra> *e se eventualmente hai provato anche un dvd live
<mibofra> catai, solitamente il problema che descrivi succede a vari utenti dopo l'installazione
<mibofra> la live dovrebbe avere moduli e co per gestire tutto l'hardware
<mibofra> ma cosa fondamentale... hai verificato il checksum del file?
<mibofra> *della iso
<catai> mibofra: azz, era quello che stavo dicendo all'inizio, il pc è acer aspire 5542g con processore amd athlon II dual core M300 2ghz
<mibofra> la iso è ubuntu 13.04 (32/64bit) ?
<catai> mibofra: scusa, mi stai dicendo un sacco di cose, presumendo che io le sappia fare, ma non è così
<mibofra> catai, no non presumo niente
<catai> mibofra: vai tropp veloce
<mibofra> se non le sai fare chiedi e ti dico come fare :)
<catai> mibofra: dammi il tempo di rispondere
<mibofra> ok rallento un po xD
<catai> mibofra: si ma se me dici 20 insieme non ho il tempo
<catai> mibofra: la iso è 32 bit
<mibofra> catai, sisi vai tranquillo rileggi e poi dimmi che cosa ti da dubbi
<mibofra> la 13.04?
<catai> mibofra: si
<catai> mibofra: scusa, ho 42 anni, mi ci vuole un po' di più percapire/rispondere
<mibofra> catai, vai tranquillo non mangiamo nessuno qui
<catai> mibofra: ma se mi prendi per il culo me ne accorgo :)
<mibofra> allora, hai provato a masterizzare la iso per toglierti il dubbio che sia la pennetta?
<mibofra> catai, :P sono due anni che do supporto qui :P solitamente la gente esce contenta :P
<catai> mibofra: dai, sto scherzando, siete sempre molto gentili e disponibili (tu però vai un po' troppo veloce)+
<mibofra> eh si quando si è giovani si va abbastanza veloci xD
<mibofra> quindi dicevo, hai provato a masterizzare la iso su un dvd?
<catai> mibofra: no, la pennetta funziona, non è lì il problema
<mibofra> se ne sei sicuro passiamo alla iso, ne hai verificato il checksum?
<mibofra> !checksum
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'checksum'
<mibofra> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<catai> mibofra: ho provato a legger la pagina ma non ci ho capito un gran che, mip uoi dare una mano?
<mibofra> certo
<catai> mibofra: adesso sono sotto windows 7
<mibofra> catai, ti server leggere il paragrafo "su Windows"
<mibofra> scarica http://www.nullriver.com/downloads/Install-winMd5Sum.exe
<mibofra> ed installalo
<catai> un attimo mibofra
<mibofra> sempre qui sono non mi muovo :)
<catai> adesso mi chiede quali componenti scegliere oltre a winmd5sum, mi chiede se voglio installare anche "put in send to menu", che roba è? mibofra
<mibofra> catai, mettilo ti serve quella funzione
<mibofra> ti permette di dar la iso direttamente in pasto al programma di check
<catai> "create start menu icons" mi serve? mibofra
<mibofra> catai, esatto
<catai> ok, allora istallo così com'è, ok?
<zammy> sisi una casella indica che ti copia una icona sul desktop e l'altra casella indica che ti copia una icona nella lista programmi
<mibofra> puoi metterlo anche, non è necessario al 100% la seconda voce ma potrebbe tornar utile per rintracciar l'applicazione
<mibofra> quindi si procedi catai
<mibofra> zammy, no quella non è del desktop ma del menù start xD
<zammy> eh
<zammy> XD
<mibofra> catai, anche perché se no poi ti devi pescare l'app sotto C:/ecc catai
<catai> ora winzozz mi dice: è possibile che il programma non sia stato installato correttamente: 1 reistalla utilizzando impostazioni consigliate 2) programma istallato correttamente. che devo fa'?
<catai> mibofra: vado avanti?
<catai> mibofra: mi dice che è un programma sconosciuto
<mibofra> si vai avanti catai
<mibofra> te lo dice l'installer?
<catai> mibofra: no, me lo dice windows
<catai> mibofra: adesso apro il programmino dal menu?
<mibofra> catai, vai verso la iso con il cursore
<mibofra> clic con il tasto destro su di esso → invia a → winMD5Sum
<mibofra> e fagli fare il checksum
<catai> mibofra: fatto, però adesso vuole qualcosa sotto?
<catai> mibofra: che devo pigiare "calculate" o "compare"?
<cristian_c> lol
<mibofra> catai, calculate
<catai> fatto, ma non succede niente mibofra
<mibofra> catai, spetta ora si continua
<mibofra> catai, che iso hai scaricato esattamente?
<mibofra> ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso ?
<catai> 13.04 desktop i386 mibofra
<mibofra> ok
<catai> mibofra: devo fare copia/incolla con qualche codice ?
<mibofra> nella casella di testo in alto incolla questo : 5d5d1a7da2a0659b163d4f8bd70fbe6f
<mibofra> poi clicca su compare
<mibofra> vedi se ti dice che i valori sono gli stessi o no
<mibofra> *cioè se combaciano
<catai> mibofra: dice che sono gli stessi
<mibofra> catai, allora la iso è integra
<mibofra> catai, prova a fare la pennetta con unebootin
<mibofra> catai, una cosa
<mibofra> prima formattala per bene in fat32
<catai> mibofra: sulla pennetta ci avevo lasciato una cartella con dei file windows, forse è quella che gli da noia?
<L3m0n> ciao
<catai> L3m0n: ciao
<mibofra> catai, beh può darsi
<mibofra> io formatto per bene la partizione che deve fungere per i file della live
<catai> mibofra: scusa, allora, seguiamo una strada, prima dammi un attimo che cavo la cartella con i file
<mibofra> ok
<catai> mibofra: scegliamo una strada: il rpoblema è la formattazione o il programma usato per creare la live?
<catai> mibofra: ho cavato la cartella con i file di windows, ora che si fa?
<mibofra> catai, formatta e riprova con pendrivelinux
<mibofra> ciao Alex_Zion :)
<catai> mibofra: SCUSA, come si fa da windows7?
<mibofra> catai, risorse del computer → la pennetta → tasto destro → formatta
<Alex_Zion> we ciao mibo ...
<catai> mibofra: ok, c'è qualche opzione strana che gli devo dare?
<mibofra> catai, filesystem fat32
<catai> si mibofra
<mibofra> ok
<catai> mibofra: dimensione di allocazione?
<mibofra> catai, il resto lascialo per come lo trovi
<fenriir> sera a tutti! sapete mica come installare i driver dell'nvidia?
<fenriir> o anzi, i driver in generale
<cristian_c> fenriir, hai risolto la questione second life?
<catai> mibofra: dimensione di allocazione mi proponeva 2048, l'ho cambiato in "predefinita", che devo fa'?!?
<fenriir> si ci sono riuscito
<mibofra> catai, formattala :)
<mibofra> cristian_c, ci pensi tu a fenriir ?
<fenriir> e cristian grazie ancora dell'aiuto e scusa se ti ho fatto perdere un'intera giornata xD
<cristian_c> mibofra, no no
<catai> mibofra: si, ma dimensione di allocazione che ci devo mettere?
<cristian_c> mibofra, in che senso? Xd
<mibofra> cristian_c, fargli installare i driver nvidia :P
<mibofra> catai, la predefinita :D
<cristian_c> fenriir, vai in river aggiuntivi
<catai> ok mibofra
<cristian_c> fenriir, da Sorgenti software
<cristian_c> oppure software e aggiornamenti
<catai> mibofra: formattazione completata
<fenriir> si li ci sono già andato ma la schermata mi resta vuota
<mibofra> catai, passa a pendrivelinux
<mibofra> fenriir, allora non hai driver da installare
<cristian_c> fenriir, ergo, vanno v
<cristian_c> *vanno bene i driver esstenti
<cristian_c> *esistenti
<cristian_c> fenriir, non sono disponibili driver proprietari per la tua scheda
<catai> cioè vado nel sito pendrivelinux? mibofra
<cristian_c> mi dispiace
<fenriir> però per qualsiasi programma che mi richiede un po di grafica mi dice che i componenti del sistema non sono adatti
<cristian_c> fenriir, probabilmente sceda vecchia
<cristian_c> fenriir, quale programma?
<cristian_c> fenriir, quale scheda?
<fenriir> la scheda è una nvidia geforce gt 630 M
<mibofra> catai, il tool o quello che hai usato
<mibofra> non so se hai usato unetbootin o pendrivelinux
<cristian_c> fenriir, sembra recente
<fenriir> si appunto
<cristian_c> fenriir, il componente restricted è abilitato?
<fenriir> ed è anche decisamente potente
<fenriir> da dove lo vedo se è abilitato?
<cristian_c> fenriir, dei repository ufficiali
<cristian_c> fenriir, da sorgenti software
<cristian_c> o software e aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> fenriir, il componente restricted contiene i pacchetti dei driver proprietari relativi alle schede video
<fenriir> io per sicurezza ho abilitato tutto
<cristian_c> cioè amd e nvidia
<cristian_c> fenriir, ma lol
<cristian_c> fenriir, non è che hai aggiunto qualche ppa?
<fenriir> si
<fenriir> l'ho aggiunto prima
<cristian_c> -,-
<fenriir> ma anche prima di metterlo la schermata mi restava vuota
<cristian_c> !ppa | fenriir
<ubot-it> fenriir: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<zammy> non è troppo tardi
<cristian_c> fenriir, installato il sistema da poco e già cominci a far danni
<fenriir> si xD
<fenriir> è una mia dote particolae
<cristian_c> -,-
<catai> mibofra: ci son arrivato tramite il sito ubuntu.com ma a quest'ora sono un po' imbranato, mi puoi dare una manotu, se sei più veloce?
<fenriir> comunque, scaricando il ppa alla fine non mi è cambiato niente
<cristian_c> fenriir, qui non sono supportati i pacchetti presenti nei ppa, comunque
<mibofra> catai, per unetbootin?
<fenriir> ah ok xD
<mibofra> cristian_c, a meno dei ppa ufficiali :P
<catai> mibofra: io mi trovo meglio con pendrivelinux anche se a quet'ora non lo trovo :)
<mibofra> catai, ti ripasso il link :)
<mibofra> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<fenriir> i ppa ufficiali sono quelli rilasciati direttamente dall'nvidia?
<catai> forse è questo? http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ mibofra
<catai> cioè, questo è quello che ho usato per creare la live precedente mibofra
<catai> mibofra: va bene?
<mibofra> catai, ottimo
<catai> ok :) mibofra
<mibofra> fenriir, no nvidia non ha un suo ppa xD
<catai> let's go! :) mibofra
<fenriir> ah benissimo allora xD
<fenriir> mi sa che le prossime giornate le passerò qui a vedere se imparo a far funzionare qualcosa prima di friggere l'OS xD
<mibofra> ahahah xD
<fenriir> e non è detto  che non ci riesca comunque :D
<catai> ops, come faccio a sapere quale versione di ubuntu ho scaricato? :) mibofra
<mibofra> catai, la iso
<rek> son sgasato
<mibofra> è la 13.04 desktop 32bit :)
<fenriir> comunque grazie lo stesso per il supporto ragazzi xD buona notte
<catai> ah...forse ho capito l'errore...avevo scelto una versione sbagliata su pendrivelinux..vediamo.. mibofra
<rek> raga io volevo farmi chiarezza su ssh e la gestione di ciò che possono fare gli utenti
<mibofra> rek, puoi gestire in modo sicuro e cifrato un altro pc remoto/sulla lan
<cristian_c> fenriir, hai incasinato i repo
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | fenriir
<ubot-it> fenriir: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<rek> no...mi sgasa che io creo un utente e lui veda l'intero pc.... vorrei jailarlo ad una sola cartella che gli creo io
<catai> adesso glii ho dato "create" vediamo che succede.. mibofra
<fenriir> quidi mi conviene usare quel comando?
<cristian_c> fenriir, è un programma a riga di comando
<cristian_c> fenriir, se ti va ben, ripristini al momento prima di aver sporcato il sistema con i ppa
<cristian_c> *bene
<rek> inoltre metto a repentaglio il mio pc... non devo consentire l'accesso di root e vabè quello l ho impostato ma mi tocca impostare una password più complessa per la mia utenza o entrare è un gioco da ragazzi....mi capite?
<fenriir> e se mi va male?
<cristian_c> fenriir, se ti va male, dovrai reinstallare
<cristian_c> rek, ma non bastava eguire la procedura standard
<cristian_c> rek, cioè utente non root
<fenriir> pensavo peggio dai xD
<rek> se vi interessa qua il video delle scoreggie leggermente ot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBARvn3eJuo
<rek> cioè cristian?
<cristian_c> rek, e creazione di altri utenti non root
<cristian_c> rek, così ognuno aveva la propria home
<rek> e vedono solo la home loro?
<mibofra> rek, generala casualmente la password
<cristian_c> !chat | rek
<ubot-it> rek: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> rek, ognuno può accedere soltanto alla propria home
<cristian_c> in scrittura penso
<rek> e come creo sti utenti del cavolo senza privilegi?
<rek> eh no  io voglio che non mi leggano il mio pc
<rek> i dati
<cristian_c> rek, c'è il tool grafico apposito
<cristian_c> Utenti e gruppi
<rek> come si chiama quello di gnome.... non kuser che da problemi
<cristian_c> rek, criptala
<cristian_c> :p
<rek> come
<cristian_c> rek, vedi sopra
<catai> mibofra: finito, ora provo a riavviare la caffettiera (il pc)?
<cristian_c> rek, quando installa il sistema mi crea automaticamente un utente non root
<rek> ftp più easy già di default gli utenti vedono la home e basta
<cristian_c> !truecrypt
<ubot-it> Installazione e configurazione di Truecrypt: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/TrueCrypt; vedi anche !cryptkeeper
<rek> utenti non root leggono le altre dir
<cristian_c> rek, oppure imposti tutti i permessi della tua home solo per il proprietario
<cristian_c> rek, compresi quelli di lettura
<cristian_c> ceh secondo me è la via pià facile
<cristian_c> *che
<rek> esatto avrei voluto far così... anche se diventava lungo come tempo d'attesa
<cristian_c> *più
<cristian_c> rek, lungo?
<cristian_c> si fa in un nano-secondo
<rek> e lascio che vedano la root e tutto? tanto dici non possono scriverla... lungo che ci metteva tanto tempo forse per via che ho tanta roba?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> rek, nella root mica c'è roba personale
<cristian_c> sono file di sistema
<rek> altri accesso alla cartella: nessuno... metto così
<cristian_c> fai tu
<rek> si ho presente... behè qualcosa in passato ho sporcato ... in / e  var/www
<rek> beh dovrebbe essere così
<catai> mibofra: posso andare?
<mibofra> catai, prova
<catai> allora ci vediamo tra un po', a dopo mibofra
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> ciao buon tentativo :)
<rek> per ora sta qua a macinare
<catai> mibofra: fantastico! ora funziona! e va come una scheggia!! grazie!!
<catai> mi sa che il problema che con pendrivelinux avevo scelto la 13.10 (la prima che mi si era presentata) invece della 13.04, e allora era logico che non funzionasse
<catai> grazie mibofra
<mibofra> catai, prego :)
<catai> perdonami se all'inizio non erao stato fiducioso mibofra
<mibofra> succede ;)
<catai> devo dire che, rispetto al mio pentium del 2007, va talmente veloce che devo stare attento a non muovere il dito troppo veloce sul pad, altrimenti il mouse mi schizza fuori dello schermo
<catai> comunque grazie ancora, adesso credo che mi dirigerò verso il letto, domani avrò il tempo di provare meglio questo sistema operativo sul "nuovo" computer mibofra
<catai> grazie ancora mibofra , buonanotte
<catai> buonanotte a tutti
<zammy> happy ending
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-19
<gex> sembra
<gex> tipo western
<gex> dove non c'è nessuno
<gex> help D:
<luca__> buon giorno
<luca__> clicco l'icona di amule lampeggia e non si avvia il rogramma
<luca__> *programma
<akis24> giorno
<paolo_> ciao
<akis24> ciao paolo_
<paolo_> ciao akis24 ho  un problema con xsane
<akis24> paolo_: di pure se posso aiutarti ..
<paolo_> dopo l'installazione non funziona ugualmente
<akis24> paolo_:  hai stampante multifunzione ? hai installato driver ?
<paolo_> akis24_: è un epson v330 photo se non erro dice che manca backend man sane-dll
<akis24> paolo_: vediamo se è supportato  aspetta
<paolo_> akisan24_: ok grazie
<akis24> paolo_:  modello esatto se possibile ?
<paolo_> akis24_: epson perfection V330 Photo
<akis24> paolo_:  la versione di ubuntu 32 o 64 bit ?
<paolo_> akis24_: 32 bit
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<akis24> paolo_: vai qui e scarica il driver adatto  credo sia questo iscan_2.29.1-5~usb0.1.ltdl3_i386.deb   -- http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=IT&CN2=&DSCMI=22685&DSCCHK=e8a46fb3f7ce855ede574ce6629fb68336f451a3
<akis24> giorno jester-
<jester-> cià akis24
<paolo_> akis24_: ok provo grazie
<akis24> paolo_:  installalo riavvia e vedi se funziona
<paolo_> akis24_: in che cartella va installato ?
<akis24> paolo_:  si installa e basta senza scegliere cartella  fa da se'
<akis24> paolo_: il file è .deb installalo o con gdebi o software center
<akis24> paolo_: scarica e installa anche questo dal link che ti ho dato  iscan-data_1.23.0-1_all.deb
<paolo_> akis24_: il primo pacchetto da errore il secondo è andato a buon fine
<akis24> paolo_: che errore ti da' ?
<paolo_> akis24_: Image Scan! is a graphical scanner utility for people that do not need all the bells and whistles provided by several of the other utilities out there (xsane, QuiteInsane, Kooka).
<paolo_> At the moment it only supports SEIKO EPSON scanners and all-in-ones.
<paolo_> However, the scanner driver it provides can be used by any other SANE standard compliant scanner utility.
<paolo_> Note that several scanners require a non-free plugin before they can be used with this software.
<akis24> paolo_: usa pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> paolo_:  incolla li il testo e postaci il link in canale
<paolo_> akis24_: è arrivato
<akis24> paolo_: copia il link della pagina e postalo qui in canale
<paolo_> akis24_: scusa ma non capisco quale link
<paolo_> akis24_: ho incollato su pastebin  quello copiato da software center
<paolo_> akis24_: scusa ma come vedi non sono molto pratico
<akis24> paolo_:  si una volta incollato  premi paste e si apre la pagina con il testo  copia indirizzo pagina e mettilo qui
<paolo_> akis24_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6127352/
<akis24> paolo_:  alora nella cartella dove hai scaricato  iscan_2.29.1-5~usb0.1.ltdl3_i386.deb apri il terminale e dai questo comando :  sudo apt-get -f install iscan_2.29.1-5~usb0.1.ltdl3_i386.deb
<akis24> paolo_: ma non è che hai installato gia' io non leggo errori ... quello è solo un messaggio che conferma i driver per epson scanner
<akis24> paolo_:  vedi se funziona lo scanner al limite riavvia e prova
<paolo_> akisa24_: dice che non è soddisfatta la dipendenza libltdl3 (>=1.5.2-2)
<paolo_> akisa24_: forse questo no lo vedevi
<akis24> paolo_: tu incolli il testo e non gli errori e daglieee ...
<akis24> paolo_: che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<akis24> paolo_:  12.04  12.10  13.04  o altro
<glpiana> ola
<preppyrock> buongiorno. ho un problema sul mio desktop che non risolvo. si inchioda spesso e volentieri. devo riavviare e ripristinare, ma spesso si inchioda anche durante il ripristino. a volte ricevo questo messaggio: applicazione greeter sembra andare in crash, se ne rpoverà un'altra. ancora vedo in un flash questo messaggio: radeon invalid rom contest fatal error (magari non è preciso)
<glpiana> preppyrock, sembra un problema legato ai driver video. apri un terminale
<glpiana> preppyrock, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<preppyrock> ciao glpiana purtroppo scrivo dal piccolino il desktop non è affidabile. ma ti chiedo se per installassi il driver per la skd video nvidia quadro nvs 285 (chimera revo) potrebbe giovare?
<preppyrock> driver nvidia 310.19
<paolo_> akis24_: è ubuntu studio ma non so dove vedere la versione è stato installa da poco
<akis24> paolo_:  io a questo punto non so' che dirti aspetta se qualcuno puo' aiutarti
<paolo_> akis24_: ok grazie comunque adesso prova a spegnere e riaccendere
<akis24> ok paolo_
<paolo_> *
<preppyrock> ciao a tutti devo chiudere
<akhilleus> ciao
<akhilleus> jester-  (SOS)  ieri purtroppo mi hanno fatto installare tramite una guida la "cagata ufficiale " di aircrack-ng e con essa si sono installati diversi pacchetti:"come elimino il tutto???"
<ste123> ciao a tutti
<akhilleus> jester- ho rimosso aircrack-ng ma di sicuro saranno rimaste altre schifezze (SOS)
<ste123> come faccio ad aggiungere una mia applicazione ne luncher laterale?
<jester-> akhilleus: sudo dpkg --purge aircrack-ng poi sudo apt-get autoremove
<ste123> launcher, sorry
<jester-> ste123: se la lanci appare l'icona sulla barra o no
<ste123> si
<jester-> ste123: cliccala col destro e scegli
<ste123> si ho scelto lock. Il problema è che quando ci clicco su non me la apre
<jester-> ste123: la lanci da terminale ?
<ste123> si è un eseguibile che si trova sotto la mia home. Se vado da terminali nell Home e faccio ./myApp me la apre
<ste123> correttamente
<ste123> ma da launcher no
<ste123> suggerimenti?
<debdeb> ciao a tutti
<ste123> jester, hai qualche suggerimento
<debdeb> ragazzi scusate il canale per gli sviluppatori qual è ?
<debdeb> ho problemi nel creare un pacchetto deb
<jester-> ste123: penso che devi fare un lanciatore visto che nella barra fa un simlink a quello, come si fa in unity non usandolo non lo so
<jester-> !deb
<ubot-it> deb is Per effettuare ricerche, anche complesse, sui pacchetti disponibili, e per scaricarli: http://packages.ubuntu.com - Per installare un .deb: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallarePacchettiDebian
<jester-> debdeb: gli specialisti sono in #ubuntu-it-dev
<debdeb> ok grazie :D
<jester-> !pbuilder | debdeb
<ubot-it> debdeb: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Pbuilder
<sdsdsd> saasas
<ste123> jester, ok grazie mi sono creato un lanciatore. Ne approfitto per chiedere altre cose..
<ste123> le app che sono sul launcher ho notato che partono con un solo click. E' possibile farle partire con un dobbio click. Sul mio sistema uso un touch e mi è più comodo
<jester-> ste123: guarda nelle impostazioni taccpadd
<ste123> ho guardato ma non c'è niente che faccia riferimento al launcher
<jester-> ste123: non so, non uso unity
<ste123> qualcuno che usa unity sa aiutarmi?
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti
<fleurtherock> ho installato lo "gnome-system-tools" per riavere un il vecchio gestore di "Utenti e gruppi" di gnome, fa fino a qualche giorno fa, prima che formattassi il pc su ubuntu 13.04 funzionava benissimo. oggi no! si blocca totalmente
<glpiana> fleurtherock, quindi parliamo di una installazione nuova?
<fleurtherock> ho reinstallato tutto da capo
<glpiana> fleurtherock, quindi parliamo di una installazione nuova?
<fleurtherock> sistema operativo, l'ho aggiornato e poi ho reinstallato il gestore pacchetti di gnome e da li il gnome-system-tools
<fleurtherock> si da 0
<glpiana> fleurtherock, avvialo da terminale e vediamo cosa dice
<fleurtherock> idem
<fleurtherock> ci riprovo ora
<glpiana> !paste | fleurtherock
<ubot-it> fleurtherock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fleurtherock> un secondo
<fleurtherock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6127666/
<glpiana> fleurtherock, e che è sta cosa? mica ti ho chiesto di reinstallarlo
<fleurtherock> ho capito male
<glpiana> fleurtherock, ti ho chiesto di avviarlo da terminale
<fleurtherock> scusa
<fleurtherock> reinstallo e poi lo avvio
<glpiana> fleurtherock, e non da root
<fleurtherock> si da root
<glpiana> sta mania di usare root -.-
<fleurtherock> si certo
<glpiana> non da root ti ho detto. avvialo da utente per il momento
<fleurtherock> ok esco e rientro
<glpiana> esco e rientro?
<cristian_c> lol
<fleurtherock> eccomi qui
<fleurtherock> da utente parte tranquillamente
<fleurtherock> glpiana,
<glpiana> fleurtherock, ho paura a chiedertelo
<fleurtherock> dimmelo
<glpiana> fleurtherock, tu usi l'ambiente grafico loggandoti come root?
<fleurtherock> certo
<cristian_c> lol
<glpiana> -.-
<fleurtherock> perchè?
<glpiana> non mi stupisce che poi le cose si sminchino
<fleurtherock> ahahahahaha
<fleurtherock> XD
<glpiana> fleurtherock, sicurezza pari a zero e possibilità di danneggiare il sistema elevatissima
<fleurtherock> mi diverte un sacco sminchiarlo
<glpiana> fleurtherock, a noi meno perdere tempo a rimediare alle cose
<fleurtherock> ehi io faccio l'infermiere mica il tecnico informatico
<glpiana> ci pagassi, potrebbe starci bene, ma così no
<glpiana> saluti
<fleurtherock> esagerato, quante volte vi chiedo assistenza?
<fleurtherock> quasi mai
<fleurtherock> e sono risolvibili in 5 minuti
<fleurtherock> se vi pagassi morireste di fame meno mali che non vi siete bevuti il cervello altrimenti sareste morti di sete
<fleurtherock> ahahahahahah
<fleurtherock> scherzo
<akis24> fleurtherock: curiosita' cosa ti porta a usarlo come root e non da utente ?
<fleurtherock> sinceramente è un'abitudine che ho sempre avuto
<fleurtherock> non conosco quasi nulla dei comandi da terminale, in quanto non ho tempo da spendere per impararli ma un giorno lo dovrò fare
<fleurtherock> e quindi alcune cose preferisco farle da root
<fleurtherock> ma 3 cavolate in croce
<fleurtherock> in questo caso mi serviva per far entrare il mio account nel gruppo di vboxuser
<akis24> fleurtherock: mica a usarlo da utente sei costretto a usare terminale al limite qualche operazione che richiede permessi di root inserisci la password  :)
<fleurtherock> infatti ad esempio quando riformatto tutto da zero ed i software che devo scaricare per evitare di inserire mille volta la password preferisco farlo una volta sola da root
<fleurtherock> poi non lo uso mai
<fleurtherock> tutto qui
<fleurtherock> nulla di più
<akis24> fleurtherock: bon contento te ..  il problema e che facendole da root se qualcosa va storto rovini sistema se le fai da utente non ti fa' scassare il sistema
<fleurtherock> come vedete io sono un utente domestico ed al di fuori di: firefox, skype, libreoffice xbmc, irc, xsane, pidgin, gimp quest'ultimo lo uso veramente poco
<fleurtherock> per il resto a me il pc serve veramente poco
<fleurtherock> senti ora te ne dico una
<fleurtherock> 4 giorni fs ho brasato 100gb di back up
<fleurtherock> di cui 75 di film
<akis24> fleurtherock: mai usato backup ?? io lo farei a evitarmelo
<akis24> [12:32:28] <fleurtherock> come vedete io sono un utente domestico ... usalo come utente :)
<fleurtherock> ahahaha
<fleurtherock>  a dire il vero avevo creato una partizione di backup ed ho cannato a fare l'installazione e ho brasato tutto
<fleurtherock> ma a parte qualche fotografia ed i film che si posso riscaricare
<fleurtherock> per il resto non ho perso nulla di importante
<fleurtherock> voto di pirlaggine?
<fleurtherock> LODE?
<fleurtherock> akis24, per utente domestico intendo che non ci faccio nulla di professionale
<akis24> uhm.. no comment buona pappa  fleurtherock
<fleurtherock> e quindi perchè devo tenere windows con l'interfaccia grafica noiosa
<fleurtherock> giòà dato
<glpiana> fleurtherock, io sto aspettando l'output del comando da un'ora
<fleurtherock> comando non trovato
<fleurtherock> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fleurtherock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6127861/
<fleurtherock> glpiana,
<glpiana> fleurtherock, poi si apre qualcosa o ti ridà il prompt?
<fleurtherock> si
<fleurtherock> si apre il programma e funziona
<glpiana> quindi il problema dove sta?
<ScanI4> Salve a tutti
<test80> salve a tutti
<lafra> salve a tutti. uso ubuntu 11.10, ed ho un hp pavilion dv7. non riesco a far funzionare il microfono integrato. ho seguito vari thread, ma non ne vengo a capo...
<Francesco__> Salve
<Francesco__> Ci sei ?
<Francesco__> :D
<Francesco__> Cè nessunoooo ??
<glpiana> !nessuno | Francesco__
<ubot-it> Francesco__: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Francesco__> E sicuro che non posso avviare il boot da usb ?
<Francesco__> Prima che spreco un Dvd..
<debdeb> Francesco__ il boot di cosa ?
<glpiana> Francesco__, se ci dai un contesto magari capiamo di che parli
<Francesco__> hàhààh
<Francesco__> del mio pC
<Francesco__> Capito ?
<glpiana> Francesco__, come possiamo noi sapere se il tuo pc supporta o meno il boot da usb? tiriamo a indovinare o ci daiq ualche informazione in più?
<Francesco__> Che spiritosa che sei.. =)
<Francesco__> Scheda madre: ASUS
<Francesco__> Modello: P4PE
<Francesco__> Modello: P4PE REV 1.xx
<lafra> ...non ho più audio! qualcuno mi aiuta? con alsamixer ho attivato il microfono (che parrebbe funzionare, e comunque ora viene rilevato) ma non sento più nulla! aiuto! hp pavilion dv7 + ubuntu 11.10
<glpiana> Francesco__, fai così, riavvia il pc con una penna usb inserita, vai nelle opzioni di boot e vedi se viene vista la periferica usb. in quel caso dovresti poter fare la usb e avviarla. altrimenti fai il dvd
<glpiana> lafra, l'unica cosa che hai fatto è stata usare alsamixer o hai fatto altro per visualizzare il canale del microfono?
<Francesco__> vbb dai faccio il dvd ho capito..
<Kasar> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> Francesco__, no, non hai capito evidentemente
<Francesco__> Ma una volta masterizzato il dvd cosa devo fare ?
<Francesco__> riavvio il pc con in dvd dentro, poi ?
<glpiana> Francesco__, prova a vedere se il dispositivo usb viene riconosciuto, in quel caso puoi provare a fare l'usb
<glpiana> !installazione | Francesco__ leggi qui
<ubot-it> Francesco__ leggi qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Kasar> scusate ho appena finito di installare lubuntu ma ho qualche dubbio a chi posso chiedere?
<lafra> glpiana, ho dato alsamixer -V all, ho tolto il mute al microfono, poi ho verificato che fosse rilevato con pulseaudio. nient'altro
<glpiana> Kasar, chiedi a tutto il canale, chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<lafra> ma da lì in poi, glpiana, non ho più audio; la spia dell'audio rimane disattivata anche con volume al massimo
<glpiana> lafra, quel comando riguarda solo la visualizzazione dei canali del mixer
<Francesco__> No sono stanco di riavviare il pc anche questa giornata ieri l'ho fatto 10 volte..
<lafra> ma mi ha permesso di attivare il microfono integrato
<glpiana> lafra, se hai fatto solo quello... non hai fatto nulla. riavvia il pc e poi torna e vediamo
<lafra> ok
<Francesco__> Non riesco a capire come impostare come primary la usb
<Francesco__> perche non vedo il suo nome..
<glpiana> !troll | Francesco__
<ubot-it> Francesco__: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<glpiana> Francesco__, nemmeno con la chiavetta inserita?
<Francesco__> No..
<lafra> glpiana nulla... :-(
<glpiana> Francesco__, allora fai il dvd
<Francesco__> Ma che troll ?
<glpiana> lafra, se dai alsamixer però il mixer si apre?
<lafra> sì
<glpiana> lafra, vedi delle "MM" alla base dei canali?
<lafra> su master, speaker e front
<Francesco__> E quello che ho chiesto prima, se però non mi rispondete e mi considerate un troll, non è corretto..
<glpiana> lafra, oki, allora passando sotto i canali in questione con la freccia, premi per ogni canale il tasto "m" della tastiera per fare sparire "MM"
<Kasar> grazie glpiana, dunque ho seguito passo la "Guida all'installazione generale" ( il pc è un netbook EEEPC 1000HD ) il portatile in questione monta un hard disk da 160GB privo di altri sistemi operativi. L'unica variazione alla guida che ho apportato è riguardo la sezione del partizionamento + esattamente al passaggio dove specificare "la dimensione massima che è possibile utilizzare" invece di 160GB ho messo 20GB (ipotizzando di vol
<lafra> glpiana ok, 00 su tutti e tre
<glpiana> lafra, ora, i volumi dei canali sono alti? se non lo sono alzali con la freccia in su
<lafra> master 75, gli altri 2 sono a 100<>100
<glpiana> Kasar, la tua frase si interrompe "(ipotizzando di vo "
<glpiana> lafra, oki, prova ad ascoltare qualcosa
<Kasar> glpiana ops scusa
<glpiana> Kasar, no, è solo che oltre un certo numero di caratteri il messaggio viene tagliato :)
<Kasar> ipotizzando di voler aggiungere altri pacchetti software o virtualizzare win xp
<lafra> glpiana nulla, ne i miei mp3 ne youtube
<Kasar> glpiana si in effetti era lungo come una lettera! ;-)
<lafra> però ora la spia del volume disattivato è tornata del colore giusto
<Francesco__> Una volta che masterizzo il file iso sul dvd, riavvio il pc poi all'avvio cosa proseguo con l'installazione poi?
<glpiana> lafra, visto che hai smanazzato pure pulseaudio prova a ricontrollare che faccia riferimento alla scheda audio correttamente
<lafra> ???
<glpiana> Francesco__, ti ho indicato la guida prima
<Francesco__> Cavolo ! Ho il Masterizzatore rotto... mi ero dimenticato... =(
<Kasar> glpiana premetto che a primo acchitto sembra funzionare tutto perfettamente ma devo prendere dimestichezza col sistema
<Francesco__> Come posso fare?
<glpiana> lafra, <lafra> glpiana, ho dato alsamixer -V all, ho tolto il mute al microfono, poi ho verificato che fosse rilevato con pulseaudio. nient'altro
<Kasar> anche se controllando sotto "Dischi" mi da un errore
<lafra> dimmi cosa devo verificare, però...
<glpiana> lafra, no spe, fai sta prova. apri un terminale e dai sto comando: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<glpiana> lafra, mi raccomando, volume alto, anche quello delle casse
<glpiana> ah, è un portatile, vero
<glpiana> Kasar, che errore?
<glpiana> Francesco__, se hai il masterizzatore rotto e il pc non fa boot da usb, beh, c'è ben poco che puoi fare
<amorcito2> salve  a  tutti  in  chatt  e  la  prima  volta  che  mi  connetto ho  deciso  di  scaricarmi uruntu   e  sparo  di  fare  un  lungo  percorso con  voi   grazie
<glpiana> !ciao | amorcito2
<ubot-it> amorcito2: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lafra> glpiana, tornando su terminale però ora ci sono di nuovo mm sui tre riquadri
<amorcito2> grazie
<lafra> disattivo di nuovo, prim a di uscire da alsamixer?
<glpiana> lafra, leva ancora come hai fatto prima e poi, in un altro terminale, prova il comando che ti ho dato
<Francesco__> Si ma non sono sicuro che non faccia il boot da usb, per questo che mi trovi qui, se mi dite come posso fare forse ci riuscirò..
<glpiana> Francesco__, prova a fare la chiavetta allora: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<lafra> riproduzione in corso, ma io non ho sentito nulla
<lafra> pasto?
<glpiana> Francesco__, scarica il programma e segui le istruzioni
<glpiana> lafra, no. i volumi sono alti e senza "MM"=
<glpiana> ?
<lafra> sì
<Kasar> glpiana, sotto dati smart ID 190 - Attributo temperatura dell'aria - Valore 41°C/106°F - Valutazione non superato nel passato
<glpiana> lafra, se hai una versione live, prova ad avviare quella e a controllare se lì l'audio funziona
<lafra> ok
<glpiana> Kasar, sarebbe il programma che valuta lo stato di salute dei dischi?
<Kasar> si esatto
<glpiana> Kasar, bah, mi pare che non ci si possa fare troppo affidamento, e comunque 41 gradi non penso sia un valore alto
<Kasar> glpiana quello sopra evidenziato è l'unico difetto riscontrato
<Kasar> glpiana, va bene ma secondo te a quale temperatura dovrei preoccuparmi?
<glpiana> Kasar, non so risponderti
<Francesco__> Ho scaricato ieri il programma, ho formattato la penna, ed ho trasferito al suo interno il file .iso E' tutto pronto, vorrei solo capire come far partire il boot da usb, ho fatto questa domanda da ieri ma sembra che nessuno mi sà rispondere...
<Francesco__> Se lo faresti tu ti considerei una Dea =)
<Kasar> glpiana, grazie ma i al momento direi che questo è l'ultimo dei "problemi" che ho
<Kasar> il mio dubbio era + che altro sul partizionamento
<glpiana> Francesco__, ogni computer ha il suo bios. ogni bios ha il suo tasto di accesso alla sequenza di boot. normalmente è roba raggiungibile o da un tasto evidenziato nella prima schermata o dal bios, sezione boot
<glpiana> Francesco__, tu arrivi ai device di boot del bios?
<glpiana> Kasar, spiega
<Francesco__> io riesco ad andare anche nella sezione Boot del bios ma non riesco a capire quale è la chiavetta(forse) a meno che non cambia nome nel bios, perche quella che compare nel pc avviato non corrisponde a quelle elencate
<Francesco__> Scrivimi vado a mangiare a dp
<glpiana> Francesco__, ricordi che voci vedi elencate?
<Kasar> glpiana, dunque, usando l'applicazione Dischi, ho sotto Dispositivi disco - disco fisso da 160GB
<Kasar> sotto Altri dispositivi:
<Kasar> Dispositivo a blocchi 19GB /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root Ext4 (versione 1.0)
<Kasar> poi Dispositivo a blocchi 1,1GB /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1 contenuto sconosciuto
<lafra> glpiana, l'uscita era settata su audio digitale hdmi... scusa..........
<glpiana> lafra, ora funziona?
<lafra> sia il microfono che l'audio, sì
<lafra> grazie
<glpiana> lafra, hai fatto tutto tu :)
<lafra> ;-)
<Kasar> e in fine Dispositivo a blocchi 1,1GB /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 contenuto Swap (versione 2) in uso = si
<glpiana> Kasar, apri un terminale e scrivi il comando: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | Kasar
<ubot-it> Kasar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ScanI4> glpiana, sera :)
<glpiana> ciao ScanI4
<ScanI4> glpiana, ho una stampante la sx 130 epson stylus che non riesco a farla funzionare, ne la stampante ne lo scanner sapresti il motivo ?
<glpiana> ScanI4, non ho epson ma possiamo provare a indagare. se è collegata dai nel temrinale: lsusb         e copiami la riga relativa alla stampante
<ScanI4> glpiana, ok ti dico che ho provato tutti i driver possibili e immagininabili
<glpiana> ScanI4, no, dimmi quello che ti chiedo, per cortesia :)
<ScanI4> glpiana, era per informarti semplicemente tutto qui...
<glpiana> :)
<Kasar> ho aperto Lxterminal e ho scritto la stringa da te indicata e mi chiede la password ma pur scrivendo non vengono accettati i caratteri che digito
<amorcito2> glpina  scusa   io  ho  scaricato ubuntu e  ho  fatto  la  copia del dvd  immagini se  io  faccio partire il dvd che  ho linux ho  linux  *wind  grazie
<glpiana> Kasar, non te la mostra, ma tu scrivi e premi invio fiducioso
<amorcito2> ho  linus e wind
<ScanI4> glpiana, ok ti dico che ho provato tutti i driver possibili e immagininabili
<Kasar> ...................ah :-D
<ScanI4> glpiana, scusa l'ho rinviato http://paste.ubuntu.com/6128165/
<glpiana> amorcito2, non ho capito nulla
<glpiana> ScanI4, nel terminale dai: lsmod | grep usblp
<Kasar> glpiana, credo di aver fatto prova se lo vedi http://paste.ubuntu.com/6128176/
<ScanI4> glpiana, usblp                  18111  0
<glpiana> Kasar, scusami ma non sono pratico di volumi logici. come mai non hai partizionato normalmente?
<glpiana> ScanI4, oki, prova a dare: sudo modprobe usblp
<ScanI4> glpiana, ok poi
<glpiana> ScanI4, ora dai: sudo service cups restart
<Kasar> glpiana, azz ho seguito la guida all'installazione generale senza apportare modifiche (tranne settare 20GB invece di 160GB) quale guida dovrei seguire?
<glpiana> Kasar, la guida generale non ti fa usare di default lvm
<ScanI4> glpiana, ok
<ScanI4> fatto
<glpiana> ScanI4, ora, la stampante al momento è configurata? con che driver?
<ScanI4> glpiana, con i driver della epson
<glpiana> ScanI4, oki, ma non ce ne sono due in cups. vabbè, prova astampare una pagina di prova
<Kasar> glpiana, scusa l'insistenza ma in quella che ho seguito, nel partizionamento c'è scritto di scegliere "guidato - usa l'intero disco e imposta LVM" io ho solo seguito alla lettera
<glpiana> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Kasar> glpiana, io ho installato la versione alternate va bene lo stesso seguire i passi della installazione grafica?
<glpiana> Kasar, questa? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<glpiana> Kasar, sì, però io avrei saltato lvm
<ScanI4> glpiana, ovviamente non me la fa perchè gli manca una cartuccia, ma il problema che non mi fa fare nemmeno lo scanner
<Alberto> Salve a tutti
<glpiana> ScanI4, lol, e come pensavi di provarla la stampante? :D
<Kasar> glpiana, comunque non ho seguito l'installazione grafica perche' partendo non dalla versione Live non avevo altro che le schermate di testo
<ScanI4> glpiana, tempo fa avevo la cartuccia e mi dava lo steso problema... e poi per quanto riguarda lo scanner le cartucce non servono quindi c'è un problema e non riesco a venirne fuori
<glpiana> Kasar, comuqnue penso tu possa usarlo comuqnue senza riscontrare problemi
<glpiana> ScanI4, oki, vabbè, tienti da parte sta roba del modulo e quando hai la cartuccia riproviamo
<akis24> ciao
<glpiana> ScanI4, hai installato iscan-salcaz?
<ScanI4> glpiana, utilizzo simplescan
<Kasar> quello che mi interessa ora e', visto che ho impostato 20GB invece di 160GB per Lubuntu e swap che fine hanno fatto i restanti 140GB e come posso usarli per lo storaggio di files
<Kasar> glpiana mi suggerisci di rifare l'installazione da capo saltando LVM? quello che vorrei è conferire circa 20GB alla partizone di sistema e swap e avere una partizione di circa 140GB per lo storaggio di files
<Alberto> C'è qualche "tecnico" che mi da una mano?
<glpiana> Kasar, allora se puoi rifare l'installazione, alscia pure 20 giga per il sistema e i restanti li usi per /home, che conterrà i tuoi dati documenti file e impostazioni
<glpiana> !chiedi | Alberto
<ubot-it> Alberto: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Alberto> Dopo uso regolare di Ubuntu all'improvviso impossibile aprire, neanche tramite terminale, Ubuntu Software Center; compare una videata bianca e devo forzare l'uscita.
<glpiana> ScanI4, no, intendevo se avevi scaricato i pacchetti da qui: http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModuleFromResult
<ScanI4> glpiana, ah scusami, no ora li scarico e ti dico
<glpiana> Alberto, proviamo a controllare che apt stia bene. nel temrinale: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> ScanI4, i .deb per la tua architettura, mi raccomando
<glpiana> ScanI4, i libltdl7
<Alberto> Chiede password e non accetta la mia!
<ScanI4> glpiana, sisi certo
<glpiana> Alberto, scrivi la tua e premi invio. deve accettarla
<glpiana> Alberto, se sei l'utente principale della macchina
<Kasar> glpiana, per essere precisi ho seguito questa quida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Generale
<Alberto> Comando non trovato; sono io.
<Alberto> Premetto che fino a l'altra settimana nessun problema!
<glpiana> Kasar, sì sì, ma lì non ti dice che per forza devi usare lvm, ti spiega tutte le opzioni. l'immagine effettivamente però tradisce
<glpiana> Alberto, hai scritto bene sudo apt-get update?
<glpiana> Kasar, no, effettivamente è fatta per mettere lvm. vabbè, se rifai l'installazione, al partizionamento scegli la prima voce se lvm non ti interessa
<Kasar> glpiana, sinceramente non so nemmeno quali differenza ci siano con/senza LVM ma mi fido di te se mi dici che è meglio reinstallare senza
<glpiana> Kasar, no no, io ho detto che non lo conosco e non lo uso, non che è meglio o peggio
<ScanI4> glpiana, perfetto ti ringrazio tantissimo ora non mi rimane che comprare le cartuccie e provare grazie infinite ancora
<glpiana> ScanI4, lo scanner però puoi provarlo subito
<Alberto> glpiana, fatto ma chiede password utente principale.Impossibile inserirla!
<Kasar> glpiana, beh questo è sufficiente x me, a portarmi a reinstallare in modo da avere piena assistenza... posso chiederti per quanto ancora ti trovo in chat prima che tu debba andar via? :_)
<Kasar> ops :-)
<ScanI4> glpiana, sisi funziona :)
<glpiana> Alberto, scrivila anche se non la visualizzi, poi premi invio
<glpiana> Kasar, mezz'oretta
<glpiana> ScanI4, bene :)
<jester-> Alberto: impossibile perchè scrivi e non la vedi?
<Alberto> glpiana, fatto; un'esplosione di numeri e lettere. Alla fine: W: Impossibile recuperare bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_main_source_Sources  Somma hash non corrispondente  E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<glpiana> Alberto, oki, rimediamo. scrivi nel temrinale: gksu software-properties-gtk
<Kasar> glpiana, dunque stringiamo, prima di ripartire con l'installazione devo fare altri passaggi per creare la partizione per lo storage da 140GB oppure è sufficiente che elimini tutte le partizioni prima di iniziare a seguire la guida con la variante che mi hai segnalato?
<Alberto> glpiana, aperta finestra "Sorgenti software"
<glpiana> Kasar, allora, se tu vuoi i dati a parte devi scegliere "manuale"
<glpiana> Alberto, oki, leggi "scaricare da" ?
<glpiana> Kasar, e l' prima elimini tutto e poi ti crei un /root da 20 giga, una /home da 139 e una swap da 1, o da 2
<glpiana> le home sarà il tuo storage, come lo chiami
<Alberto> glpiana, Server in Italia.
<glpiana> Alberto, oki, cliccaci sopra e scegli "altro"
<glpiana> Alberto, dalla lista, sotto italia, scegli fastbull o garr
<glpiana> Alberto, poi chiudi tutto e ridai nel temrinale: sudo apt-get update
<Alberto> glpiana, fatto (fastbull), un attimo...
<Alberto> glpiana, lettura elenco dei pacchetti . . . Fatto
<glpiana> Alberto, oki, ora: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Alberto> glpiana, È necessario scaricare 79,7 MB di archivi. Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 15,8 MB di spazio su disco. Continuare [S/n]?
<Francesco__> glpiana Rieccomi cmq no non ricordo i nomi..
<Francesco__> dei device
<Kasar> glpiana, 6 stato a dir poco "squisito" ti ringrazio tanto x la pazienza, mi metto sotto a reinstallare ;-) alla prossima buona giornata e un saluto a tutti
<glpiana> Alberto, premi invio così fa gli aggiornamenti
<glpiana> dopodichè prova ad aprire sofwtare center e vedi se va
<glpiana> ciao Kasar
<glpiana> Francesco__, quanti dischi hai dentro al pc?
<Francesco__> 1
<Francesco__> diviso in 2 partizioni
<glpiana> Francesco__, lettori cd/dvd?
<Francesco__> si 2 di cui uno non funziona e l'altro è solo lettore..
<glpiana> Francesco__, dischetto floppy?
<Francesco__> no
<glpiana> Francesco__, allora tra i device di boot dovresti vedere un disco, due lettori cd/dvd e, se legge la chiavetta, una quarta voce
<Francesco__> Ho capito cosa dici ma non è come pensi, non sò come spiegarti...
<Francesco__> potremmo far riferimento a qualche immagine sul web ? cosi ci capiamo megli entrambi =)
<glpiana> Francesco__, se riesci a trovare con google una foto delle schermate del tuo bios sì
<Francesco__> ok provo
<Francesco__> eccolo https://www.google.it/search?q=awardBios&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=it&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=YQE7UprRJuf64QTLy4G4DA#hl=it&q=awardBios+2002&tbm=isch&um=1&facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=h1PQugOCCjlfUM%3A%3Bme8cGWcLzFYvqM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.motherboards.org%252Fimages%252Freviews%252Fmotherboards%252F1188_p2_13.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.motherboards.org%252Freviews%252Fmotherboards%252F1188_2.html%3B1320%3B984
<Francesco__> (4.other boot device) sarebbe la pennetta ?
<glpiana> Francesco__, non è detto. di quando è sto computer?
<Francesco__> per precisione questo http://www.motherboards.org/images/reviews/motherboards/1188_p2_13.jpg
<Francesco__> fino a quel punto ci sono arrivato e lì che mi blocco, anche se sono sicuro che sarà una cavolata, ma è per fare le cose giuste..
<glpiana> Francesco__, beh, prova a cambiare il 4
<glpiana> io ora stacco
<Francesco__> Penso che mi hai capito..
<Francesco__> Qualcuno può leggermi è aiutarmi gentilmente, sono 2 giorni che ci combatto..
<akis24> Francesco__:  che ti serve ancora ?
<Francesco__> devo avviare il boot da usb, ma non so come fare..
<akis24> Francesco__: dovresti andare sul bios alla voce  boot è al primo posto impostare .. sempre che sia possibile la usb
<jester-> pc vegiotto no boot da usb
<akis24> Francesco__:  ma ho l'impressione che su quel pc non sia possibile ..
<Francesco__> vorrei provarci, come potrei fare..
<akis24> Francesco__:  [16:06:08] <jester-> pc vegiotto no boot da usb
<Francesco__> vbb ci provo per l'ultima volta  a dp
<Francesco___> eccomi sono dal cell,il mio pc e in riavvio :)
<Alberto> glpiana, fatto!
<akis24> Alberto: glpiana  è uscito
<Alberto> grazie, ho visto ora
<Francesco__> scusate vorrei sapere che bisogno c'e' di avviare dal boot usb, se inserendo la mia usb nel pc con win 7 mi compare l'unità (G) con la voce Install Ubuntu ??
<Francesco__> se avvio wubi e la stessa cosa ?
<akis24> Francesco__: se devi avviarla e provare o installare ubuntu come fai ?
<akis24> Francesco__:  wubi se è presente serve a installarla come una applicazione di win dentro il sistema
<jester-> wubi è una ciofeca ed è stato pure soppresso, installa ubuntu all'interno di winz
<jester-> si sminchia i grub e formatti tutto il pc
<jester-> Francesco__: usare il cd?
<Francesco__> jester e quello che sto cercando di fare, ma se mai qualcuno riesce a farmelo fare, mai lo avrò. :)
<jester-> Francesco__: ce l'hai un lettore dvd?
<Francesco__> ho il masterizzatore impazzito..
<jester-> Francesco__: lettore a bottane da usb pare non faccia il boot che fare secondo te?
<ScanI4> boot from lan...
<Francesco__> ScanI4 di cosa si tratta ?
<ScanI4> Francesco__, di fare il boot tramite cavo lan ma sarebbe troppo lunga come cosa, ma scusate perchè non gli fate installare wuibi e basta,
<ScanI4> Francesco__, allora inserisci la usb nel pc con windows
<ScanI4> devi stare dentro a windows
<ScanI4> Francesco__, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<jester-> Francesco__: lettore cd normale?
<ScanI4> sequi questa guida se non riesci a fare qualcosa scrivi
<jester-> ScanI4: lasasta wubi
<Francesco__> gia ho l'applicazione wubi
<jester-> Francesco__: un lettore cd normale ce l'hai o no
<jester-> solo lttore
<Francesco__> si
<ScanI4> Francesco__, allora wubi non ti piace, cioè preferisci averlo indipendente l'os ?
<Francesco__> si
<jester-> Francesco__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<akhilleus> jester- ciao
<akhilleus> ciao a tutti
<jester-> Francesco__: o gli compri un bel lettorino dvd nuovo a euro 20
<Francesco__> jester apprezzo l'alternativa, ma mi piacciono le cose per bene.. ;)
<jester-> che se la bici scazza il copertone costa di piu
<akhilleus> jester- mi dai quel comando per aprire gli aggiornamenti da terminale che l'ho perso??? era sudo proprierty gtx all'incirca ma non lo trovo
<jester-> Francesco__: si ma servono gli attrezzi giusti
<Francesco__> provo a masterizzare il file iso su un dvd da qualche mio amico e quando avro il dvd vi contatterò
<jester-> akhilleus: per cambiare le impostazioni repo?
<akis24> Francesco__:  e come lo legge il pc dopo ?
<Francesco__> Ora vado a farmi una passeggiata..A presto.. Grazie per il supporto, Ciaoo ci si vede =)
<akhilleus> si si grazie
<akis24> ah cambi lettore ok
<jester-> akhilleus: sudo software-properties-gtk
<akhilleus> grz
<jester-> akis24: scrivi software e pigia tab
<akhilleus> a dopo jester- vado a sistemare la mia distro personale(la guasto e chiedo supporto),ciao grz ancora
<akhilleus> ciao a tutti XD
<jester-> akhilleus: la kindle?
<akhilleus> scherzo ovviamente ciao
<akhilleus> nno ho 1 6 pollici
<ScanI4> A più tardi, buon proseguimento
<LoZioNe> ragazzi una mano per configurare conky weather pls?
<LoZioNe> up? su...non siate timidi...
<LoZioNe> :)
<LoZioNe> :P
<jester-> !chat | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<partenopeo_> dove  lo  trovo  il   mio  cd  che  ho  inserito nel  masterizzatore?
<Manu_145> Buona sera gruppo, uso Lubuntu, sapete dirmi come mai non riesco ad avviare WART da questa guida? ^^ http://www.lffl.org/2013/09/integrare-whatsapp-in-pidgin-su-ubuntu.html
<Manu_145> scusate..(usando questa guida)
<mibofra> Manu_145, una cosa...
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> :)
<underz0ne> partenopeo_, lo devi montare se non viene montato automaticamente
<Manu_145> bhe', richiedo un supporto per cercare di risolvere questo problema, cmq grazie ho risolto... buona serata Miofra ^^
<partenopeo_> dove lo  trovo  il  cd  che  o  inserito
<underz0ne> partenopeo_, apri il file manager e al lato sinistro ci dovrebbe essere un'icona di un cd
<partenopeo_> ma  perchè  non  cè  nel  sistema operativo?
<partenopeo_> non cè
<underz0ne> partenopeo_, prova a postare su pastebin il risultato del comando mount
<underz0ne> !pastebin | partenopeo_
<ubot-it> partenopeo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Francesco_> Buonasera
<Francesco_> Può sembrare fuori argomento, ma mi serve per installare ubuntu, ho il seguente errore al masterizzatore,  http://tinypic.com/r/209pmox/5 sapete di cosa si tratta ?
<xubuntu669> Ciao a tutti
<xubuntu669> Oggi ho deciso di passare a linux...mi sono le scatole di windows e volevo un consiglio su quale versione installare. ho un portatile datato e sono indeciso se passare a xubuntu o lubuntu.... help!
<xubuntu669> mi sembra di aver capito che lubuntu è una versione ultralight e minimalista rispetto a xubuntu....
<xubuntu669> Vi ringrazio se avrete la pazienza di darmi qualche dritta
<Francesco_> Posso chiedere ?
<underz0ne> !chiedi | Francesco_
<ubot-it> Francesco_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Francesco_>  Può sembrare fuori argomento, ma mi serve per installare ubuntu, ho il seguente errore al masterizzatore,  http://tinypic.com/r/209pmox/5 sapete di cosa si tratta ?
<Francesco_> ?????????????
<L3m0n> Francesco_,
<L3m0n> w le tette
<L3m0n> cmq non lo so
<mibofra> Francesco_, uei ciao :)
<mibofra> cambia dvd Francesco_
<Barrnet> hello :P
<Barrnet> qualcuno ha mai installato una derivata di ubuntu in un pc con 256 mb di ram?
<Barrnet> :P
<L3m0n> Barrnet, io qualche anno fa
<Barrnet> sai se è possibile installare il SO affianco a Windows, come avviene con l'installazione grafica, con il cd alternate?
<Barrnet> perché l'installazione grafica è lentissima e si pianta...
<L3m0n> si è possibile
<Barrnet> Per curiosità, cosa hai messo ai tempi? lxde o xfce?
<Barrnet> perché "in teoria" con xfce sarei dentro i requisiti minimi, ma dubito che ci giri persino midori
<Francesco_> che problema è ? perche vorrei essere sicuro se è dannegiato oppure no..
<L3m0n> avevo messo xfce
<L3m0n> adesso non mi ricordo come avevo fatto
<L3m0n> però all'avvio che schermata ti ritrovi?
<krabador> Francesco_, che problema c'è??
<krabador> con un solo punto interrogativo
<Barrnet> secondo voi l'installazione grafica di lubuntu occupa meno ram di quella di xubuntu?
<Barrnet> perché il cd di lubuntu lo ho già, quello alternate dovrei scaricarlo...
<krabador> Barrnet, il processo di installazione?
<Barrnet> krabador, l'installazione si "pianta" ancor prima del processo di installazione
<krabador> Barrnet, il cd alternate si usa soltanto in caso non riesce a partire l'installazione
<Barrnet> appena carica in ram tutto il sistema per l'installazione comincia a swappare e il sistema diventa cosi lento che non è nemmeno possibile selezionare installa
<krabador> in base all'hardware possono essere richiesti dei parametri da inserire al boot del cd
<krabador> Barrnet, hai provato a fare direttamente installa, dal boot del cd?
<L3m0n> Barrnet, l'istallazione grafica è =
<L3m0n> cmq lubuntu è più leggero
<Barrnet> si, ma comunque carica i componenti del DE
<Barrnet> e appena li carica i pianta tutto
<Barrnet> credo di pretendere troppo da un portatile compaq con un centrino m e 256 mb di ram xD
<Barrnet> solo che windows xp ci gira decententemente
<Barrnet> ritenevo xfce più leggero di windows xp
<krabador> puoi paragonare winxp ad un kernel del 2002
<L3m0n> Barrnet, se usi xp con sp1 allora è più leggero
<L3m0n> ma con sp3 sono più o meno equivalente all'inizio
<L3m0n> solo che dopo winxp si ingolfa
<L3m0n> con xfce hai software più aggiornato e comunque leggero
<krabador> Barrnet, con un kernel tra gli ultimi della linea 2.6 e xfce o meglio lxde, il notebook va meglio di winxp
<Barrnet> mmm ma il kernel 2.6 non è oramai uscito dal supporto?
<Barrnet> dovrei recuperare debian 6? xD
<L3m0n> io sul mio portatile usavo xp e xubuntu, avevo notato che a parte l'avvio per il resto come reattività si uguagliavano ad occhio, xp forse occupava meno ram all'avvio
<Barrnet> si, ma xp è comunque un sistema abbastanza vecchio, soprattutto concettualmente
<L3m0n> poi però xp lo tolto perché era diventato troppo lento
<Barrnet> le reti wifi le gestisce oramai da cani
<L3m0n> e non avevo ggiunto programmi o schifezze
<Barrnet> inoltre col tempo diventa lento, anche in termini di mesi, c'è troppa frammentazione nel periodo
<L3m0n> cioè un minimo quello che mi serviva
<Barrnet> eh, persino vista frammenta di meno xD
<gigirock> 'sera a tutti , ho due dischi uno sata ed uno ide quello ide non ne vuole + sapere di essere montato e visto come device ... naturalmente in windows funziona tutto
<xan_IT> ciao a tutti , una domanda strana. ho su questo pc sia una sk video intel che una amd. come faccio a sapere cosa sto usando ora?
<Barrnet> xan_IT: dai lspci
<Barrnet> in terminale, ovviamente
<L3m0n> beh la maniera più semplice è controllare dove è attaccato il monitor
<xan_IT> da lspci? da li vedo "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series]"
<L3m0n> gigirock, sicuro che fstab sia ok?
<xan_IT> L3m0n il pc è un portatile
<xan_IT> ma non so quale è in uso attualmente
<L3m0n> ah ok
<L3m0n> lspci funziona ma non so se elenca tutte le periferiche o solo quelle funzionanti
<L3m0n> mi sa che le trova tutte
<xan_IT> anche secondo me
<L3m0n> ma nelle impostazioni
<Barrnet> prova a dare allora sudo lshw > nomechevuoi.txt
<L3m0n> vedi quale scehda video è in uso
<Francesco_> questo http://tinypic.com/r/209pmox/5 su imgburn
<Barrnet> ti trovi nella home un .txt contenente tutto l'hardware in uso
<L3m0n> lshw -c display | grep driver
<xan_IT> xan@VPCSE2C5E:~$ sudo lshw -c display | grep driver
<xan_IT>        configuration: driver=radeon latency=0
<xan_IT>        configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<L3m0n> ?
<xan_IT> ? cosa?
<L3m0n> ma sono collegate tutte e due?
<L3m0n> dovrebbe restituire solo quelal in uso
<xan_IT> è un portatile
<xan_IT> con integrata nel processore intel
<L3m0n> ah no
<xan_IT> ed una radeon
<L3m0n> niente scusa ho sbagliato io
<xan_IT> un operazione apparentemente banale risulta impossibile.... in effetti non saprei farlo neanche da windows
<L3m0n> hardinfo
<L3m0n> lancia un po' questo programma e guarda
<L3m0n> su windows si potrebbe guardare con everest
<L3m0n> o anceh dalle impostazione nel pannello di controllo forse
<xan_IT> hardinfo non dice nulla di che
<Francesco_> Allora?
<L3m0n> xan_IT, mi spiace non so ...
<L3m0n> Francesco_, mi spiace non so
<L3m0n> io sono niubbo
<Francesco_> Ok grazie lo stesso.
<xan_IT> provo nel bios
<xan_IT> :D
<mibofra> Francesco_, come è andata?
<akhilleus> ciao jester-
<akhilleus> ascolta jester- mi aiuti a condividere la stampante di lubuntu su windows 7?
<akhilleus> insomma voglio che windows veda questa di lubuntu
<akhilleus> jester- ci 6?
<akhilleus> chi mi aiuta a settare un ip statico su lubuntu??? non riesco
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-20
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<niv76> buongiorno sono nuovo del gruppo vorrei un aiuto per trovare un software che mi permette di ricevere ed effettuare telefonate tramite pc sfruttando la mia sim wind con cui socollegato ad interne tramite chiavetta
<glpiana> niv76, prova a vedere se qui trovi la risposta http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=421942
<niv76> buongiorno potete aiutarmi ad installare mobile partner su ubuntu o indicarmi un software che lo possa sostituire compatibile con ubuntu
<glpiana> niv76, hai letto il link che ti ho indicato prima?
<niv76> si ma non dice niente di concreto
<glpiana> niv76, e qui? http://askubuntu.com/questions/323396/how-to-install-mobile-partner-21-for-ubuntu
<niv76> do i comandi da terminale ma mi dice File o directory non esistente
<akis24> niv76: portati dentro la cartella dove hai estratto il file scaricato apri un terminale dentro la cartella e poi dai i comandi ..
<niv76> come si apre un terminale dentro la cartella
<akis24> niv76: prova col destro del mouse e vedi se spunta l'opzione per aprire il terminale
<ExPBoy> o più semplicemente una volta aperto il terminale dare in comando cd /percorso
<akis24> niv76:  oppure cd /home/mp21  ... esempio ovvio devi mettere il percorso
<niv76> niente da fare
<enzotib> serve il pacchetto nautilus-open-terminal
<akis24> niv76:  la cartella estratta dove si trova ?
<niv76> la cartella si trova sul desk
<niv76> e sto anche installando nautilus
<glpiana> niv76, allora comincia a scrivere nel terminale: cd Scrivania
<niv76> fatto ma mi dice file o directory non esistente
<ExPBoy> uhm
<ExPBoy> niv76, in che senso stai installando nautilus?
<niv76> da ubuntu software
<glpiana> niv76, ha scritto Scrivania con la S maiuscola?
<niv76> si
<glpiana> niv76, prova con: cd Desktop
<ExPBoy> niv76, ma nautilus è di serie (almeno credo)
<glpiana> ExPBoy, sì, lo è su ubuntu. non su kubuntu xubuntu e quant'altro
<niv76> cd desc non va
<glpiana> niv76, maiuscolo?
<glpiana> con la k non con la c
<niv76> si
<glpiana> niv76, scrivi nel terminale: pwd               e dimmi che ti risponde
<niv76> comunque nauti//root
<glpiana> niv76, allora, non ci stiamo capendo. apri un terminale
<niv76> il terminale è aperto e al comando pwd risponde /root
<glpiana> niv76, e tu usi l'utente root normalmente?
<niv76> ti stavo dicendo che nautilus è installato
<ExPBoy> bho
<niv76> in che senso
<glpiana> io non ci sto capendo un piffero.
<ExPBoy> allora siamo in due
<glpiana> niv76, se tu apri adesso un nuovo terminale e digit: pwd           cosa ti risponde?
<niv76> mi dice /home /user
<glpiana> ecco, ora scrivi: cd Scrivania
<niv76> mi risponde ~/Scrivania$
<glpiana> niv76, ora se digiti: ls          vedrai un elenco, e ci sarà anche la directory che hai creato scompattando l'archivio
<akis24> mp21 è la cartella
<glpiana> akis24, continua tu per cortesia. io mi assento
<niv76> mi dice  desktop  High-Quality-Three-Phase-10kw-Generator-STC-.jpg
<akis24> ok glpiana
<niv76> e poi
<akis24> niv76: scrivi ora cd mp21
<niv76> fatto ma ripete file o directori non esistente
<akis24> niv76:  ti ripeto dove hai estratto la cartella ?
<akis24> niv76:  la cartella estratta che nome ha ? dovrebbe essere mp21
<under_score> find / -name  "mp21" -type d
<niv76> mi dice permesso negato
<under_score> niv76, aspetta che il comando termini
<niv76> terminato  e dice ~/Scrivania$
<akis24> niv76: scrivi sul terminale  ls e dimmi che leggi
<niv76> desktop  High-Quality-Three-Phase-10kw-Generator-STC-.jpg user@vincenzo-System-Product-Name:~/Scrivania$
<under_score> niv76, digita find /home -iname "mp21" -type d
<under_score> e incolla l'output qua:
<under_score> !pastebin | niv76
<ubot-it> niv76: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<under_score> e così vediamo se almeno è dentro alla tua home
<akis24> io quasi quasi opterei per uno screen del desktop visto come siamo messi ...
<niv76> ragazzi fermiamoci un attimo secondo voi e più semplice usare un software alternativo a mobile partne come per esempio zhone
<akis24> niv76: -.-
<akis24> niv76: se seguissi quello che ti si dice magari si riuscirebbe ma cosi ..
<niv76> ok andiamo avanti ditemi cosa fare
<under_score> niv76, leggi quello che ti ho scritto prima
<akis24> niv76: da terminale scrivi ls -a  e poi usa pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> ok lascio io .. cosi non ci sovrapponiamo :)
<under_score> akis24, scusa se mi sono intromesso lol...gli faccio fare questo comando e poi basta
<akis24> under_score: vai pure io lavoro ..
<niv76> aperto il paste e adesso
<under_score> !pastebin | niv76
<ubot-it> niv76: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<under_score> c'è scritto tutto qui
<niv76> tutto cosa
<under_score> incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<under_score> bisogna leggere però
<niv76> non riesco
<under_score> niv76, hai copiato il risultato del comando che hai dato sul terminale?
<niv76> si
<under_score> allora vai in quella pagina
<under_score> incolli
<under_score> premi il tasto paste
<under_score> e copia ed incolla qui l'indirizzo che compare nella barra degli indirizzi del browser
<niv76> fatto
<under_score> incolla qui l'indirizzo
<niv76> saluti
<under_score> akis24, ti ho fatto risparmiare del tempo ahah
<akis24> under_score: :)
<easd> sapete come configurare unity per aprire l'effetto "windows spread" al primo click sull'icona del launcher, e non al secondo?
<mcosta> ciao a tutti
<mcosta> c'è qualcuno?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | mc
<ubot-it> mc: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<enzotib> uhm, già andato, che fretta
<enzotib> easd, due click sull'icona del launcher fa il windows spread?
<SunRise> Buon giorno a tutti, ho un problema won la mia wifi, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6132197/ e al codice " iwlist wlan0 scan " compare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6132208/ cosa puo' essere successo?
<glpiana> SunRise, metti su pastebin l'output di: lspci
<SunRise> ok :D
<SunRise> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6132225/
<glpiana> SunRise, è una scheda usb?
<easd> enzotib, si, doppio click sull'icona dell'applicazione quando c'è più di una istanza aperta fa partire il window spread (che sarebbe l'effetto scale in compiz)
<SunRise> glpiana, no, integrata
<glpiana> SunRise, dammi l'output di: uname -a
<SunRise> ok
<easd> quando le finestre sono minimizzate..
<SunRise> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6132242/ eccolo glpiana
<glpiana> SunRise, dammi l'output di: apt-cache policy linux-image-generic
<glpiana> SunRise, e mettici anche: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<SunRise> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6132248/ il primo output
<glpiana> SunRise, ci avrei scommesso, hai il kernel dei repository proposed
<SunRise> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6132251/ secondo output
<SunRise> la diagnosi mi piace, ma ora la cura?
<glpiana> SunRise, dammi l'output di: apt-cache policy linux-image-3.5.0-39-generic
<SunRise> ok
<SunRise> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6132256/ 3 output
<glpiana> allora, dobbiamo installare quello dei repo normali prima di tutto. dammi un: apt-cache search 3.5.0-40
<SunRise> dici a me glpiana?
<glpiana> SunRise, sì
<SunRise> ok un moneto te lo posto
<SunRise> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6132265/
<glpiana> SunRise, sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.5.0-40-generic
<SunRise> ok
<glpiana> SunRise, intanto che installa, dimmi se al boot del pc vedi il menu di grub
<SunRise> mmmmm
<ScanI4> ciao a tutti
<SunRise> all'avvio intendi?
<glpiana> SunRise, sì
<SunRise> si
<SunRise> f2 f10 se nn mi sbaglio
<SunRise> installazione ultimata
<SunRise> cmq
<glpiana> SunRise, oki, quando ha finito di installare, devi riavviare il pc, al menu di grub devi scegliere la seconda voce, quindi devi selezionare il kernel 3.5.0-40
<SunRise> prendo nota..
<glpiana> SunRise, no, o ti appare da solo o devi tenere premuto shift
<glpiana> SunRise, hai solo ubuntu su sto pc?
<SunRise> lubuntu
<SunRise> si solo ubuntu no win
<glpiana> oki, se non vedi il menu di grub, premi e tieni premuto shift fin che non appare
<SunRise> ok ho solo una possibilita' come mcgiver?
<SunRise> io per non sbagliarmi lo tengo premuto cmq e scelgo kernel 3.5.0-40
<glpiana> no, se lo vedi subito, selezioni e via. se non lo vedi, aspetti il caricamento, riavvii e tieni premuto shift
<glpiana> ok
<SunRise> a fra poco
<SunRise_> glpiana premo shift si apre la schermata di GRUB loading e sotto cursore lampeggiante, ma poi avvia normalmente
<SunRise_> dopo 20 secondi
<SunRise_> piu' o meno..provato a riavviare altre 2 volte, nulla
<glpiana> SunRise_, devi continuare a tenerlo premuto fin che non appare il menu
<glpiana> quando poi appare, lo lasci
<SunRise_> ok, provvedo
<SunRise> glpiana sono riuscito ad entrare nel grub seconda riga, clikko e stupore.. non c'e' la scritta Kernel, ma Ubuntu linux e ho trovato cmq la versione 3.5.0.0-40 avvio risoluzione un po differente, ma c'e' un problema, non riconosce il cavo di connessione per internet e ho dovuto riavviare normalmente e ha riconosciuto il cavo.
<SunRise> tornado alla versione precedente
<glpiana> SunRise, ridammi l'output di lspci
<SunRise> ok
<SunRise> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6132333/
<glpiana> SunRise, prova ad avviare, sempre da quel menu, un'altra versione di kernel, la 3.5.0-17 per esempio
<SunRise> ok
<SunRise> a fra poco
<glpiana> SunRise, frena
<glpiana> SunRise, se non vede la rete dai comunque lspci e salva un file che poi lo guardiamo
<SunRise_> sono su quella versione glpiana
<SunRise_> :D
<glpiana> SunRise_, oki, dammi l'output di lspci
<SunRise_> ok
<SunRise_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6132373/
<glpiana> SunRise_, niente da fare. sta scheda wifi non si vede. hai una live (cd o usb)?
<SunRise_> no, e' qualche mese che ho installato ormai
<SunRise_> la live usb cancellata
<glpiana> SunRise_, ha mica un interruttore fisico sta scheda wifi?
<SunRise_> si e ho provato on e off anche da terminale con up e down
<SunRise_> niente
<glpiana> è un portatile ovviamente, vero?
<SunRise_> si
<ledo71> ciao chi mi indica come installare ubuntu net book
<ledo71> ho già la 13.04
<glpiana> SunRise_, fai così. spegni il pc, stacca la spina, stacca la batteria. aspetta qualche minuto e poi riattacca tutto e avvialo normalmente
<glpiana> ledo71, ubuntu netbook sarebbe?
<SunRise_> ok, solo qualche minuto sto montando una ISO su dvd... a fra poco.
<ledo71> è una versione leggera di ubuntu per netbook
<danilo> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto i386 come posso risolvere
<glpiana> danilo, metti tutto l'output, compreso il comando che hai dato, su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | danilo
<ubot-it> danilo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> ledo71, sicuro che esista ancora?
<ledo71> credo di si
<ledo71> il meio net è molto lento
<ledo71> consigli?
<glpiana> ledo71, un desktop environment più leggero, tipo kde senza alcun effetto o xfce o lxde
<ledo71> come si installa?
<glpiana> ledo71, ti consiglierei di fare una installazione pulita partendo dal cd (o da usb se il netbook fa boot da usb)
<glpiana> !release
<ubot-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> ledo71, da quel link scegli xubuntu o lubuntu, che son le più leggere
<glpiana> !installazione | ledo71 qui la guida per installare
<ubot-it> ledo71 qui la guida per installare: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ledo71> ho già la kiavetta con 13.04 posso fare qualcosa reistallando tutto?
<glpiana> ledo71, sulla chiavetta (con il ch, non con la k) hai ubuntu, non lubuntu o xubuntu
<ledo71> ok
<glpiana> ledo71, comuqnue se non vuoi star lì a rifare tutto e vuoi provare un de diverso,, scrivi sul terminale: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<glpiana> ledo71, a fine installazione, chiudi la sessione e scegli al login la sessione lubuntu
<ledo71> ok ci provo
<ledo71> grazie
<SunRise> glpiana, niente di positivo :(
<SunRise> ho fatto la procedura ma niente.
<glpiana> SunRise, riesci a procurarti una live in breve tempo?
<SunRise> con un normale Ubuntu?
<SunRise> cioe'.. la live di ubuntu 21.04
<SunRise> ?
<SunRise> 12.04
<franzidea> ciao a tutti
<franzidea> ho appena installato ubuntu ma ho difficoltà col discorso "partizioni"... chi può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> SunRise, sì
<glpiana> franzidea, che difficoltà?
<SunRise> domanda.. rischio di cancellare i miei dati su questo portatile? o posso provarlo prima?
<franzidea> non mi partiva ubuntu per via di 2 partizioni (aveva messo il grub in un'altra partizione). Ho provato con gparted ma non riesco ad unificare partizioni
<glpiana> SunRise, non devi installare. devi avviare la live
<SunRise> ok ci provo subito
<franzidea> desso ne ho 3: una unallocated, un'altra extendend sda/2 e all'interno sda5 lvm2pv
<franzidea> oltretutto quest'ultima ha il simbolo di una chiavetta e non posso eliminarla
<glpiana> franzidea, non ho capito: hai installato e adesso stai eliminando le partizioni?
<franzidea> ho installato ma nn si avvia. Leggendo qua e la ho cpt che è perchè ha messo il grub in un'altra partizione. Così sono entrato con il cd-live
<franzidea> e sto cercando di smanettare con gparted
<glpiana> franzidea, in che partizione avresti messo grub?
<franzidea> nn saprei...l'ho eliminata e non ricordo
<glpiana> franzidea, grub non si mette in una partizione, lo si mette nel master boot record di un disco
<franzidea> lo so ma ha fatto tutto lui. Non l'ho deciso io
<glpiana> tra l'altro durante l'installazione non ti viene chiesto dove metterlo, dovresti andare tu a metterci mano
<glpiana> franzidea, quanti dischi hai nel computer?
<franzidea> uno
<glpiana> franzidea, allora grub sarà stato messo nell'unico posto dove poteva essere messo. il problema magari stava altrove. che messaggio visualizzavi all'avvio?
<franzidea> nessuno
<glpiana> franzidea, cioè avevi schermo nero?
<franzidea> caricava una schermata viola e dopo qualche seocndo scompariva e il computer si bloccava
<franzidea> si
<glpiana> ah ok, è una questione di scheda video e la si risolve in altro modo. ora hai detto che stai smanettando con gparted. da live lo stai facendo?
<franzidea> si
<franzidea> solo che ormai dovrei reinstallarlo perchè ho cancellato la partizione col grub credo
<glpiana> franzidea, dopo aver cancellato e fatto altro, hai già cliccato su applica?
<franzidea> si
<glpiana> franzidea, grub non va in una partizione
<franzidea> è che nn sn pratico di linux
<franzidea> per me è tutto nuovo
<franzidea> cmq non l'ho deciso io dove mettere grub
<glpiana> franzidea, beh, se hai già applicato, hai perso quello che hai cancellato, per cui mi sa che ti conviene reinstallare. ma prima apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | franzidea
<ubot-it> franzidea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> franzidea, ripeto che nnnon è un problema di grub
<franzidea> ok
<franzidea> cosa fa fdisk -l?
<glpiana> mostra la situazione attuale del disco
<franzidea> ah ok
<franzidea_> mi ridiresti il codice che devo scrivere sul terminale?
<glpiana> franzidea_, sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> franzidea_, è una elle minuscola
<franzidea_> e per copiarlo e postarlo?
<glpiana> !paste | franzidea_
<ubot-it> franzidea_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<franzidea_> fatto
<akis24> ciao
<glpiana> franzidea_, l'indirizzo della pagina
<franzidea_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6132525/
<glpiana> franzidea_, hai mica installato da cd alternate?
<franzidea_> cosa è cd alternate^
<glpiana> franzidea_, oki, allora dimmi perchè hai messo lvm
<franzidea_> non l'ho messo io
<glpiana> franzidea_, chi ti ha installato il sistema sul pc?
<franzidea_> io ma non ho scelto di mettere lvm
<franzidea_> gli ho solo detto installa
<franzidea_> e lui l'ha fatto
<glpiana> franzidea_, mi pare strana sta cosa. rifai l'installazione seguendo la guida
<glpiana> !installazione | franzidea_
<ubot-it> franzidea_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> non scegliere opzioni strane, lascia stare grub e se all'avvio hai schermata viola, riavvi il pc, premi il tasto shift finchè non appare il menu di grub (quindi a lungo) e poi premi il tasto "e", ti piazzi nella riga che termina con "quiet splash" e ci aggiungi nomodeset
<franzidea_> ok, allora ci provo
<franzidea_> grazie 1000
<franzidea_> e scusate l'ignoranza :)
<glpiana> :)
<Riccardone> ciao, come faccio a far diventare Windows il SO di default sul grub ?
<yousdo> nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<yousdo> e poi fai qualcosa
<glpiana> Riccardone, http://askubuntu.com/questions/52963/how-do-i-set-windows-to-boot-as-the-default-in-the-boot-loader
<glpiana> no, lascia stare grub.cfg che viene riscritto ad ogni aggiornamento
<Riccardone> yousdo: si, ma la prima riga dice di non editare a mano il file ...
<Riccardone> glpiana: hai ragione ... la soluzione era lì :)
<Guest36253> secondo voi e buono unity o metto altro?
<LoZioNe> io ti consiglio KDE ma sono di parte ;)
<glpiana> Guest36253, sono gusti personali ed eventualmente scelte dovute a limitazioni dell'hardware
<Guest36253> no l hardware e buono
<Guest36253> ora sto dalla live di unity
<Guest36253> mi sembra carino, la barra laterale e comda e poi non ce molto bisogno di configurazioni visto che e porprio ubuntu base
<Guest36253> ma e un po da niubbi??
<LoZioNe> il s.o. è valido
<LoZioNe> io personalmente non amo la sua interfaccia grafica
<LoZioNe> (di Unity)
<LoZioNe> ma come sopra va a gusti personali
<Guest36253> la cosa buona e che poi i programmi non devi configuarli
<Guest36253> tipo dropbox ecc
<Guest36253> sembra abbadtanza semplice e intuitivo.. diciamo che mi convince
<glpiana> Guest36253, quello vale per qualsiasi *buntu
<Guest36253> anche se la cosa che mi da un po- fastidio e la barra ai lati che toglie spazio
<LoZioNe> Unity secondo me è molto valido su un Net o un notebook
<LoZioNe> su un fisso preferisco la vecchia interfaccia Gnome
<Guest36253> se solo si potesse fare un po piu piccola la bartra
<glpiana> LoZioNe, Guest36253 , vi invito a proseguire il discorso su #ubuntu-it-chat
<LoZioNe> quoto ^^
<Guest36253> ma e ubuntu-it-offtopic? mi dice che sono stato kickato
<glpiana> Guest36253, no, #ubuntu-it-chat
<gerimpa> ciao a tutti
<LoZioNe> ciao
<LoZioNe> ma oltre ad Alsamixer per regolare i volumi che altro posso usare?
<LoZioNe> ho gli alti troppo alti e i bassi troppo bassi
<akhilleus> ciao chi mi aiuta a condividere la stampante di lubuntu con windows 7????
<akhilleus> chi mi aiuta a condividere la stampante di lubuntu con windows 7?
<franzidea> Chi può aiutarmi? ho installato ora ubuntu e ho qualche problema
<LoZioNe> chiedi vediamo se riusciamo ad aiutarti
<franzidea> ok
<franzidea> dp averlo installato e fatto ripartire...mi compare schermata nera (che risolvo tenedno premuto shift)
<franzidea> come lo risolvo definitivamente?
<LoZioNe> ma entri nel s.o oppure si pianta tutto?
<franzidea> dopo che tengo tenuto shift riesco ad entrare nel S.O
<franzidea> infatti sto scrivendo da ubuntu
<LoZioNe> se usi ati o geforce potrebbe essere solo per i driver
<franzidea> poi, una volta vviato mo compare un errore che dice /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/
<franzidea> e mi chiede se voglio fare segnalazione. E così ho fatto....
<franzidea> scheda video è intel 945gma
<franzidea> come posso rrisolvere?
<ScanI4> a più tardi, buon proseguimento
<giorgio_> Ciao a tutti... ho bisogno di una mano... utilizzando un sw di programmazione, devo andare ad inserire il riferimento ad un file in un box (un database)... come faccio a scrivere il percorso che porta alla cartella corrente (in cui si trova l'eseguibile stesso) in modo relativo?
<giorgio_> es: /home/utente/lazarus/software/database.fdb come diventerebbe se fosse relativo?
<enzotib> giorgio_: relativo a che?
<giorgio_> che se esportassi su un altro pc la cartella con quell'eseguibile, rimanga possibile per l'eseguibile stesso puntare a quel dato file
<giorgio_> non so se mi sono spiegato
<enzotib> giorgio_: e dov'è l'eseguibile, sulla tua macchina?
<giorgio_> si, utilizzando lazarus (in questo caso) mi chiede in fase di programmazione di inserire un file fdb nel progetto, attraverso il calssico box che può essere compilato oppure riempito con il tasto browse
<sbrz> ciao a tutti
<sbrz> oggi installato ubunto
<sbrz> su notebokk
<giorgio_> vorrei poter scrivere l'indirizzo del file, che si trova nella stessa cartella dell'eseguibile che vado a compilare, in modo che il riferimento sia non ad una data cartella /home/eccecc
<sbrz> si impalla sempre quando lo stacco dall'alimentazione a corrente
<giorgio_> ma alla cartella stessa dell'eseguibile
<sbrz> e vado in batteria
<sbrz> che fare?
<enzotib> giorgio_: allora prova a mettere solo il nome del file, senza path
<giorgio_> eh, purtroppo ho già provato ma dice di non trovarlo
<giorgio_> e neanche con il ./
<webwiller> Ciao a tutti
<webwiller> Ho un problema dopo un fresh install di ubuntu, sono newby, potete aiutarmi pls?
<akis24> sera
<webwiller> ciao:)
<webwiller> Ciao akis24, tu sei un ubuntu's nerd:)?
<giorgio_> enzotib, grazie mille, ora devo scappare, se trovassi una soluzione vengo a riferirtela, non si sa mai possa tornare utile ad altri!
<giorgio_> a presto e grazie ancora
<webwiller> Ciao...perchè nessuno mi risposnde? Siete tutti in pvt?
<webwiller> ;(
<akis24> webwiller: magari se ci dici l'argomento..  qualcuno ti rispondera'
<akis24> webwiller: sempreche' l'argomento riguardi il supporto a ubuntu
<akis24> !chat | webwiller
<ubot-it> webwiller: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> webwiller: ora hai il quadro completo della situazione
<jester-> sera
<LoZioNe> buongiorgio
<SunRise> Guida post installazione Ubuntu 12.04 al momento di inserire i codec Medibuntu inserisco questo codice da terminale, e questo e' il risultato. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6133325/
<SunRise> e infatti con "sudo apt-get install w64codecs libdvdcss2" da questo risultato http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6133334/
<mibofra> SunRise: provato i repo medibuntu?
<SunRise> Come posso risolver eun problema di wifi? ho solo il cavo per internet...stamani uno ragazzo del gruppo mi ha consigliato di reinstallare ubuntu12.04 e l'ho fatto ma continuo ad avere lo stesso problema. please help
<SunRise> il problema e' che funziona solo con il cavo
<SunRise> tutto qua'
<SunRise> :D
<SunRise> comando "lspci | grep -i net"  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6133480/
<SunRise> non viene riconosciuta la mia Broadcom..
<SunRise> ????????////
<jester-> SunRise:  lspci | grep -i network
<SunRise> ciao jester, sto provando ma nessun output
<SunRise> root?
<jester-> SunRise: fa vedere solo lspci
<SunRise> si
<SunRise> solo in lspci
<jester-> è impossibile ce lspci non dia risposta
<jester-> che
<SunRise> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6133506/ si infatti..solo su lspci
<SunRise> l'altro comando niente.. il primo per intenderci che hai postato
<LoZioNe> qualcuno sa dove si trova la cartella dei plasmoidi su kde?
<jester-> SunRise: è tutto o manca una parte
<jester-> LoZioNe: a quale pro
<SunRise> e' tutto jester
<SunRise> :(
<LoZioNe> jester provo a copiare dentro una cartella visto che non riesco a compilare il file
<jester-> SunRise: è integrata?
<SunRise> yep
<SunRise> :(
<jester-> LoZioNe: che file devi compilare
<jester-> SunRise: a qunto pare sembra defunta
<jester-> proprio non esiste per il sistema
<SunRise> capisco......
<LoZioNe> jester:cartella plasmoidi
<LoZioNe> jester:playwolf
<jester-> LoZioNe: si ma cosa stai facendo
<LoZioNe> ho scaricato il file tar bz
<jester-> SunRise: in winz funza?
<SunRise> non ho win ho solo ubuntu...
<LoZioNe> e da installa da file locale non lo trova
<SunRise> nn mi piace affato win
<jester-> LoZioNe: eh ma a cosa serve la tar e cosa c'è dentro
<jester-> LoZioNe: roba per sminchiare kde?
<jester-> SunRise: che distro stai usando
<SunRise> ho appena reinstallato 12.04 proprio un ora fa
<jester-> SunRise: eventualmente controlla nel bios se il network wifi è abilitato
<SunRise> appena finito diciamo la post install
<SunRise> ok
<LoZioNe> http://www.kdeblog.com/plasmoides-de-kde4-vi-o-como-instalar-plasmoides-automaticamente-en-opensuse-playwolf.html Jester:
<jester-> che vada o no lspci la vede se c'è
<SunRise> faccio reboot
<SunRise> a fra poco
<SunRise> nn scappare mica
<SunRise> :D
<jester-> LoZioNe: vai in chat e curati peace- in questo canale non si assiste per roba non di serie o da repo
<SunRise> Jester: compare, tutto abilitato .
<jester-> SunRise: lspci non vede ancora?
<SunRise> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6133566/
<jester-> nunc'è
<jester-> lè morta
<jester-> SunRise: sudo rfkill list
<SunRise> ok
<jester-> SunRise: e lsusb nel caso la veda usb
<SunRise> 0: hci0: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no scusa se nn uso pastebin
<SunRise> provo il secondo codice?
<jester-> SunRise: nessuna wlan0 o wifi?
<SunRise> no
<jester-> sigh prova lsusb
<SunRise> ok
<SunRise> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6133578/
<jester-> SunRise: dmesg
<SunRise> ok..
<jester-> sta a vedere che te la vede tipo blutut
<jester-> Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)
<SunRise> ok ho dgt il codice.. e' grande come testo te lo posto
<jester-> posta
<SunRise> ok ma piu in alto di cosi il cursore non e' andato... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6133590/
<SunRise> credo sia tutto
<SunRise> spero diciamo
<jester-> SunRise: intanto sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<SunRise> ok
<jester-> che male comunqe non fa
<SunRise> lol
<SunRise> fatto
<jester-> iwconfig
<jester-> se ha fatto
<SunRise> ok
<SunRise> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6133604/
<jester-> SunRise: secondo me è bruciata
<SunRise> mannagia
<gigietto> ciao ragazzi
<gigietto> qualche anima pia che mi da una mano su un problema di installazione di xubuntu_ sono un neofita
<jester-> SunRise: pigliagli una usb linksys o netgear
<jester-> !dettagli | gigietto
<ubot-it> gigietto: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<SunRise> integrata dici?
<jester-> SunRise: integrata la devi saldare
<jester-> dico una key wifi usb
<gigietto> mi da errore di installazione > esecuzione del grub install dev sda nonj riuscita
<SunRise> una ce l'ho...poteri provarla subit
<jester-> SunRise: magari hai culo che è linux digeribile
<gigietto> questo da installazione da live
<jester-> gigietto: cioè hai fatto i cd. boot da cd ?
<gigietto> no da usb
<gigietto> ho un net senza cd
<jester-> gigietto: è uguale. sai se ha uefi ?
<SunRise> speriamo... e' netgear cmq ;)
<gigietto> da dove sto scrivendo ora
<SunRise> adesso scarico i driver se nn funza
<jester-> SunRise: attaccala
<gigietto> uefi cos e
<gigietto> scusami
<SunRise> cmq mi piacerebbe sapere quato potrei spendere SOLO per la wifi da integrare...
<jester-> SunRise: 13.04 funza sicuro, 12.04 forse dovrai installare i backport cw
<jester-> SunRise: devi sentire un riparatore
<SunRise> la riconosce..infatti mi ha riconosciuto subito Alice
<gigietto> jester cmq no non lo so
<jester-> gigietto: sei da winz?
<gigietto> l ho scaricata dal sito
<gigietto> no ora sono dalla live
<gigietto> xubuntu
<jester-> gigietto: il netbook è recente?
<gigietto> no datato
<SunRise> jester mi sei stato di aiuto grazie mille ciao
<SunRise> ciao ragazzi.
<SunRise> tanto torno tra qualche ora con altri problemi ahahah ciao jester:
<gigietto> acer aspire ada 150 credo
<jester-> gigietto: strano che canni il grub
<gigietto> ho provato in mille modi
<gigietto> ho anche cancellato tutto ricreando la partizione perche prima avevo windows
<gigietto> niente
<jester-> gigietto: si è comunque installato il sistema?
<gigietto> credo di si ma non si avvia
<jester-> gigietto: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/2013/08/22/super-grub2-disk-2-00-beta-6-released/
<jester-> prova con questo tool
<gigietto> cosa faccio lo avvio e basta?
<jester-> fai la usb avvii e dovrebbe esserci l'opzione di far partire il sistema oltre che a installare grub
<gigietto> ok ora ci riprovo grazie mille jester nel caso mi faccio risentire :)
<franzidea> ciao a tutti
<franzidea> stesso problema di oggi...ubuntu appena installato all'avvio mi dà schermata nera che risolvo tenedno premuto shift. Come faccio a risolverlo definitivam?
<jester-> franzidea: cioè non vedi ilmen di avvio?
<jester-> il menu
<franzidea> no, Appena accendo non carica il sistema operativo
<franzidea> schermata nera
<franzidea> però se ammacco shift mi carica
<jester-> franzidea: apri un terminale
<franzidea> e poi?
<jester-> franzidea: sudo touch /forcefsck
<franzidea> prendo appunti perchè non ho il pc davanti
<jester-> franzidea: riavvia e lascia che faccia lo scandisck
<franzidea> dici che risolve?
<jester-> shift non risilve nulla in se ma sospetto che ha il filesystem un po ciucco
<franzidea> ma è appena installato... :(
<jester-> franzidea: bisogna provare
<jester-> che centra
<franzidea> oltretutto ho provato ad installarlo più di una volta
<franzidea> e mi dà sempre lo steso probl
<jester-> magari hai un hd un po bislacco
<franzidea> ok...
<jester-> franzidea: che distro hai messo
<franzidea> premendo shift, sto notando che mi compare un menu a scelta
<franzidea> posso scegliere se avviare ubuntu
<jester-> franzidea: eh
<franzidea> opzioni avanzate epr menu
<franzidea> e memory test
<jester-> quello fa shift
<franzidea> ah ok, scusa ma è la prima volta per me con linux
<jester-> franzidea: se non premi shift dopo tot secondi parte
<franzidea> no, non parte se nn premo shift
<jester-> franzidea: si che parte
<franzidea> mm...no. Se nn premo shft mi dà schermata nera
<franzidea> e nn si riprende più
<jester-> franzidea: comunque avvia e viene qui che rendiamo il menu subito visibile
<franzidea> ok
<franzidea> sto avviando
<franzidea_> rieccomi. Sn da pc con Ubuntu stavolta
<franzidea_> c6 jester-?
<jester-> franzidea_: sudo gedit  /etc/default/grub
<jester-> franzidea_: nel terminale
<franzidea_> fatto
<franzidea_> mi si è aperta una finestra grub
<jester-> franzidea_: cerca sta riga GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<jester-> franzidea_:  modifica cosi #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<jester-> e salva
<franzidea_> ma non mi dà scritte
<franzidea_> sto cercando in un foglio bianco praticamente
<jester-> franzidea_: hai scritto male
<jester-> sudo gedit  /etc/default/grub
<franzidea_> hai ragione :)
<franzidea_> trovata
<jester-> franzidea_:  modifica cosi #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<jester-> salva e chiudi gedit
<franzidea_> fatto
<jester-> sudo update-grub
<franzidea_> fatto
<jester-> prova a riavviare
<franzidea_> ok
<franzidea_> a tra poco
<franzidea> jester la situaz è peggiorata
<jester-> lo vedi mo il menu?
<franzidea> perchè ora il trucchetto con shift nn mi funziona più
<franzidea> mi appare il menu con la scelta ma qualunque cosa io scelga poi mi dà schermata nera
<jester-> franzidea: e 4 shift evidenzia solo il menu se nascosto
<jester-> non fa altro
<franzidea> si ma prima tenendolo premuto riuscivo ad accedere al sistema operativo
<jester-> balle
<franzidea> ora no :(
<jester-> shift ti faceva vedere il menu e stop
<franzidea> come balle? lo sto vedendo io stesso
<franzidea> no no..se io lo tenevo premuto il menu manco compariva
<jester-> sei sicuro di av ere ubuntu
<franzidea> e certo
<franzidea> l'ultima versione
<jester-> allora è speciale solo per te
<franzidea> -.-
<jester-> secodo me hai l'hd a mignotte
<franzidea> ma funziona l'hd
<jester-> se riavvii piuvolte s ela incricca parte
<franzidea> altriemnti nn sarei riuscito ad accedere prima
<jester-> se ha settori danneggiati
<franzidea> boo..
<jester-> non esiste che shift risolva oltre a far veder il menu
<franzidea> ma per ripristinare quello che mi hai fatto fare che devo fare?
<franzidea> il discorso di tenerlo premuto nn l'ho inventato io. Me l'ha suggerito uno oggi in questa stanza
<jester-> avvia in ripristino, almenu vai in root
<jester-> nano  /etc/default/grub
<jester-> e rimetti come era prima, salvi e dai update-grub
<franzidea> ok
<erik____> ciao
<matti-007> c
<erik____> ho bisogno di aiuto
<matti-007> si?
<erik____> esiste una versione Live che posso avviare da chiavetta ma non installare nel pc?
<erik____> dove la posso trovare?
<matti-007> qualunque versione di ubuntu
<erik____> ah si?
<matti-007> si
<erik____> basta mettere l'iso nella chiavetta?
<L3m0n> si esattamente
<matti-007> si
<L3m0n> anzi no
<matti-007> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<L3m0n> non come intendi te
<L3m0n> non basta copiare il file iso nella chiavetta
<erik____> come allora?
<L3m0n> devi usare un programma specifico per mettere l'iso nella chiavetta
<matti-007> devi usare un programma da windows unebootin
<erik____> sisio lo so
<L3m0n> ok
<matti-007> ok
<erik____> ma intendo... rendendo avviabile una chiavetta e scrivendo con apposito programma l'iso, poi mi si avvia senza installarsi giusto?
<matti-007> si
<erik____> grz 1000
<matti-007> niente
<L3m0n> sono 100 euro erik____
<L3m0n> accreditameli sulla mia paypal
<L3m0n> grazie
<matti-007> lol
<erik____> hahahahahaahahaha
<LoZioNe> http://www.suseitalia.org/immagini/opensuse-122-lo-zio che ne pensate? ;)
<cristian_c> lol
<enzotib> !chat | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pablo_> salve
<pablo_> buona sera
<pablo_> volevo un consiglio
<pablo_> ce qualcuno
<pablo_> sto scaricando ubuntu 13.04 se lo metto su penna parte subito o la devo fare bootabile
<emopunk> la seconda che hai detto
<emopunk> qualcuno mi sa dire se si può usare grub-customizer su kubuntu?
<pablo_> cè differenza tra win7 e ubuntu
<cristian_c> pablo_, bootabile
<cristian_c> emopunk, direi di sì
<cristian_c> emopunk, forse è in gtk
<cristian_c> emopunk, controlla le dipendenze
<emopunk> come faccio Cristian?
<emopunk> non sono molto esperto
<LUCIGNIOLO> BUONASERA
<jumx> sera a tutti
<cristian_c> emopunk, beh, il modo più semplice per me è controllare in synaptic
<cristian_c> ma si può fare anche da terminale
<emopunk> synaptic ce l'ho installato
<emopunk> cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> emopunk, cerca il pacchetto grub-customizer
<emopunk> non c'è
<emopunk> ho provato
<emopunk> sembra non ci sia
<cristian_c> emopunk, uhm
<cristian_c> emopunk, spostiamoci nell'altro chan
<cristian_c> !chat | emopunk
<ubot-it> emopunk: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> emopunk, pacchetto che si trova nei ppa
<cristian_c> *in un
<bedo2991> Qualcuno sa come far funzionare silverlight su ubuntu?
<L3m0n> si
<L3m0n> io
<L3m0n> bedo2991,
<L3m0n> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ehoover/compholio
<L3m0n> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mqchael/pipelight
<L3m0n> sudo apt-get update
<L3m0n> sudo apt-get install pipelight
<bedo2991> già tentato, non funziona
<bedo2991> né con chromium nè con firefox
<cristian_c> uhm, bot saggio
<cristian_c> bedo2991, infatti direi che qui non si linka a software non presente nei repo ufficiali
<bedo2991> cristian_c: è un modo gentile per dirmi di fare reboot su Windows?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> -a
<spartacus_72> sera
<L3m0n> ciao
<L3m0n> ma su lubuntu c'è un modo per entrare subito senza passare dal login?
<mibofra> L3m0n: disattiva la richiesta della pass all'avvio
<mibofra> Alias attiva il login automatico xD
<L3m0n> mmm
<L3m0n> dove è?
<mibofra> L3m0n: impostazioni accout utente
<mibofra> O simile
<L3m0n> ora guardo
<L3m0n> grazie ;)
<mibofra> Prego ;)
<L3m0n> notte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-21
<DaRcHaNgEl> buongiorno
<akis24> giorno
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ragazzi per qualunque evenienza date "ping www.google.it" sotto consiglio di akis24
<cristian_c> lol
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> tanto non è pericoloso quindi datelo
<laserbuntu> ciao vorrei sapere, ho un file video registrato dalla tv in formato .ts come lo converto in avi?
<laserbuntu> nessuno che possa aiutare?
<akis24> laserbuntu: potresti provare con winff .. non so' se riesce a convertirlo pero' dai un occhiata su gogol
<laserbuntu> no, già provato, provato anche con kdenlive, openshot, tramgheddon, artista e pitvi
<akis24> laserbuntu: avidemux
<akis24> laserbuntu:  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=337413
<laserbuntu> scusa, provato anche con quello, funziona ma, l'audio non è allineato al video
<cristian_c> laserbuntu, è una questione nota
<cristian_c> laserbuntu, pare ci siano accorgimenti per allineare audio e video
<cristian_c> al meglio che si può
<cristian_c> dipende anche dal materiale sorgente
<laserbuntu> accorgimenti? qualcosa da installare ad avidemux?
<cristian_c> laserbuntu, hai googlato?
<laserbuntu> una attimo, dal link che m'hai postato docevano d'installare i codec non-free che ovviamente non avevo ora li sto installando
<cristian_c> lol
<laserbuntu> ragazzi niente anche installando i codec stesso risultato
<akis24> laserbuntu: prova a rinominare uno di quei file .ts in .avi e fai una prova
<laserbuntu> sarebbe troppo semplice, comunque provo
<akis24> ecco prova laserbuntu
<masterdog> ciao belli èra qui per aiuto per ubuntu ?
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<masterdog> okù
<laserbuntu> scusa un emergenza vi devo lasciare ritornerò in altro momento, grazie x ora
<akis24> di nulla
<masterdog> ieri sera ho installato ubuntu 13.04. ma va lento lo scrolling delle pagine ?
<masterdog> ma il pc è abbastanza potente.. come è possibile
<masterdog> lo scolling delle pagine web
<akis24> masterdog: connessione lenta ?
<masterdog> nono
<masterdog> adsl 800 kbs
<masterdog> il pc sembra che non ce la fa...
<masterdog> ma è un dual core apu
<masterdog> 8 gb di ram
<masterdog> scheda video con hdmi
<masterdog> cè un modo per settare il pc in modo prestazioni elevate in ubuntu ???
<gino_> Ho installato UBUNTo sul P.C. desk ma non sò come e dove debbo posizionarmi per iniziare ad usare i diversi softyware
<akis24> masterdog: il sistema gira secondo le prestazioni del pc ..
<masterdog> con windows 7 andava piu o meno bene... con windows 8 lento.. ora anche con linux... ma se metto chrome di linux va meglio...
<masterdog> boh che pizza...
<akis24> masterdog: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=316095  leggi
<akis24> masterdog: nel caso avessi scheda video nvidia ovvio
<masterdog> no
<masterdog> ati radeon
<cristian_c> masterdog, uhm, strano
<masterdog> io ho un
<masterdog> AMD Zacate E-350, l'anti-Atom grazie ad AMD Fusion
<cristian_c> masterdog, che tipo di problemi hai riscontrato, in particolare?
<masterdog> lentezza..
<masterdog> di tutto il sistema
<akis24> [12:21:12] <masterdog> lo scolling delle pagine web .. avevi detto altro
<cristian_c> masterdog, controlla il task manager
<cristian_c> masterdog, e le temperature
<masterdog> tutto nuovo il pc
<LoZioNe> Buongiorno a tutti ^^
<masterdog> si il pc è lento
<masterdog> clicco le ocone e ci mette un po
<masterdog> potrebbe essere l hdd
<masterdog> ma boh
<cristian_c> masterdog, fai ciò che ti ho suggerito
<masterdog> controllerò il task
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, eh, furbacchione , chiedevi aiuto su conky per ubuntu, ma in realtà era per opensuse
<masterdog> un widget
<cristian_c> XD
<masterdog> con le tremperature
<masterdog> dove lo prendo
<cristian_c> masterdog, sei su unity?
<LoZioNe> cristian_ : è sempre conky :P
<masterdog> unity ???
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, eh, ma il sistema è leggermente diverso
<masterdog> cosa è
<cristian_c> file diversi
<LoZioNe> sei razzista verso i Geky? ;)
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, no, è che c'è il canale di suse ufficiale per queste cose
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> di certo non qui
<LoZioNe> cristian_c: ci fosse qualcuno chiederei volentieri...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, allora
<cristian_c> !chat | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> e resti in famiglia :P XD
<LoZioNe> cristian_c: okk chiedo sorry ^^
<LoZioNe> ma se non fosse per voi manco saprei che è un Terminale
<cristian_c> bastava dirlo :D
<masterdog> cosa è unity
<masterdog> rispondetemi
<LoZioNe> interfaccia grafica di Ubuntu
<masterdog> lo messo ieri notte alle 3 di notte... sinceramente non ho guardato
<masterdog> sono solo rimasto deluso dalla lentezza pensavo fosse molto piu veloce...
<masterdog> e ho spento.
<LoZioNe> dipende dal tuo pc
<masterdog> lo so ma ram 8 gb ddr3 processore dual core.
<LoZioNe> mettere Seven su un 386 risulta pesante come cosa ;)
<masterdog> scheda video hd
<cristian_c> masterdog, prova con kde
<LoZioNe> masterdog: io con molto meno giro con tutti gli effetti di kde e non da problemi
<LoZioNe> come processi che ti occupano più processore cos'hai?
<cristian_c> !lmsensors | masterdog
<ubot-it> masterdog: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<masterdog> ora sono a lavoro
<masterdog> ne parliamo dopo mi metto con il portatile
<masterdog> e il fisso di fiaco
<masterdog> ok chiudo il negozio belli :D
<masterdog> a dopo
<cristian_c> lol
<whela> hey ragazzi acquistando una macchina fotografica digitale mi hanno fornito il software photoshop che vorrei utilizzare sotto ubuntu, c'è questa possibilità visto il fatto che il programma non prevede che la procedura di installazione sotto windows...? grazie
<ExPBoy> whela, ti sei risposto da solo
<whela> ExPBoy: in che senso?
<ExPBoy> whela, nel senso che photoshop è un software per windows
<whela> o meglio esiste un modo per superare questo ostacolo?
<whela> ah.... e utilizzando wine?
<ExPBoy> whela, non so se con wine gira
<ExPBoy> prova
<whela> ci tenterò ExPBoy ... GRAZIE
<remix_tj> whela: che software è? adobe photoshop?
<svernagovich> ragazzi stavo trasferendo un file dal computer a un hd esterno quanto inaspettatamente c'è stato un blackout e il trasferimento si è interotto, adesso sto cercando di eliminare il file corrotto ma il computer me lo impedisce e daterminale compare la scritta Errore di input/output cosa significa...? vi prego di aiutatemi
<akis24> ciao
<letizia> salve a tutti, ho un problema con il pc fisso. non si avvia più in modalità grafica. help me
<akis24> letizia: all'avvio che succede ?
<letizia> succede che compare il login
<letizia> succede che compare il login in modalità testo
<letizia> se posso credo che il problema sia nel xorg.conf.new
<akis24> letizia:  hai installato driver ?
<letizia> premetto il pc è di un mio amico, mi ha riferito che stava eseguendo l'aggiornamento accidentalmente lo ha spetto e dali non è pi partito in modalità grafica. Io l'ho fatto partire con il rispristino ho ripreso gli aggiornamenti, ma non parte. Se provo a scrivere startx mi fa capire che devo ristallare i drive della scheda video
<letizia> premetto il pc è di un mio amico, mi ha riferito che stava eseguendo l'aggiornamento accidentalmente lo ha spetto e dali non è pi partito in modalità grafica. Io l'ho fatto partire con il rispristino ho ripreso gli aggiornamenti, ma non parte. Se provo a scrivere startx mi fa capire che devo ristallare i drive della scheda video
<akis24> letizia:  aspetta se legge qualcuno che sappia aiutarti  io non ci riuscirei
<letizia> ok grazie
<cristian_c> letizia, uhmm
<letizia> ?
<Fetentone> letizio
<cristian_c> letizia, sto pensando come si può risolvere
<cristian_c> letizia, entra in modalità di ripristino
<letizia> ok
<letizia> ci sono
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> letizia, fai il login
<letizia> cioè ripristina avvio normale?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> non sei in modalità di ripristino allora
<cristian_c> letizia, scegli shell di root
<letizia> ci sono
<cristian_c> ok, fai il login
<letizia> sono
<cristian_c> letizia, digita lspci | grep VGA
<letizia> compare il modelo della scheda video
<cristian_c> letizia, quale
<cristian_c> *?
<letizia> NVIDIA comporation G98 geforce 9300 ge rev a1
<cristian_c> uhm
<akis24> cristian_c:  si si è down
<cristian_c> letizia, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<letizia> ok scrivo
<letizia> mi dice che non posso aprirlo in quanto filesystem è di sola lettura
<letizia> forse devo entrare con il login normale?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> akis24, ma la shell di root è in sola lettura?
<akis24> non dovrebbe esserlo.. cristian_c  ma forse deve montare il filesystem
<akis24> in scrittura ovvio
<cristian_c> letizia, sudo mount -n -o remount /
<letizia_> fatto
<letizia_> ho dato anche il comando reconfigure, nessun errore
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> letizia_, prova a riavviare normalmenge
<cristian_c> *normalmente
<cristian_c> sudo reboot
<letizia_> si è riavviato ora compare il cursore in alto a sn.
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> letizia_, niente schermata di login/animazione
<cristian_c> ?
<letizia_> no
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> poi?
<letizia_> crdo che se premo ctrl+f1 mi compare il login come prima
<cristian_c> ok
<letizia_> cosa faccio
<cristian_c> letizia_, allora: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<cristian_c> come suggerisce akis
<cristian_c> dopo il login, ovviamente
<letizia_> chiaro
<letizia_> è già alla versione più recente
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> letizia_, akis suggerisce anche di rimuovere xorg.conf
<cristian_c> e farglielo ricreare
<cristian_c> letizia_, quindi io farei una copian di backup
<cristian_c> *copia
<letizia_> mi stai dicendo che devo ristallare tutto s.o.?
<akis24> letizia_:  NO
<letizia_> e ellora?
<cristian_c> letizia_, devi cancellare/rinominare un file
<letizia_> ok come si fa?
<cristian_c> letizia_, sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/vecchio_xorg.txt
<cristian_c> akis24, è giusto?
<cristian_c> o sbaglio?
<cristian_c> :)
<akis24> si cristian_c  basta che poi elimina quello vecchio
<akis24> cristian_c:  oppure basta rinominarlo anche li xorg.conf.old  e poi riavviare
<cristian_c> akis24, sì, chiedevo se quel comando andava bene
<cristian_c> se rinominava
<letizia_> fatto ora riavvio e incrociamo i bit
<akis24> si perfetto cristian_c
<akis24> ecco riavviamo e vediamo
<cristian_c> incrociamo i bit Xd
<letizia_> come prima
<cristian_c> azz
<cristian_c> letizia_, entra in modalità di ripristino o premi ctrl+f1
<letizia_> ho premuto ctrl+f1
<letizia_> se ti può essere d'aiuto se faccio dir mi compare un xorg.conf.new
<cristian_c> dir?
<cristian_c> letizia_, ah
<cristian_c> letizia_, digita: ls /etc/X11/
<letizia_> ne trovo due , primo e vecchio_xorg.conf.old e il secondo è xorg.conf.failsafe
<akis24> letizia_:  aspetta qualcosa non torna .. ora vediamo
<cristian_c> letizia_, e l'altro che ti ho fatto rinominare?
<letizia_> quando l'ho visto  ho capito ache io che qualcosxa
<letizia_> quando l'ho visto  ho capito ache io che qualcosa non andava
<cristian_c> letizia_, e l'altro che ti ho fatto rinominare?
<letizia_> non lo trovo
<cristian_c> letizia_, quindi non è andato a buon fine il comando che ti avevo fornito?
<cristian_c> 17:41:17 <cristian_c> letizia_, sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/vecchio_xorg.txt
<letizia_> lo riscrivo?
<cristian_c> letizia_, è strano
<cristian_c> letizia_, non ti ha salvato vecchio_xorg.txt in /etc/X11?
<letizia_> no
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> letizia_, forse perché xorg.conf non esisteva
<cristian_c> e quindi non aveva nulla da rinominare
<letizia_> forse si......
<cristian_c> letizia_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti#Come_si_riconfigura_il_server_grafico.3F
<cristian_c> vedi qui
<letizia_> ok
<MASTERDOG> salve
<MASTERDOG> ragazzi sono sempre io
<MASTERDOG> io e il mio ubuntu che va lento con 8 gb di ram
<MASTERDOG> mi anno detto da trovare il task menager ma dove è ???
<cristian_c> MASTERDOG, controllate le temperature?
<cristian_c> MASTERDOG, c'è una scorciatoia
<cristian_c> ma se usi unity puoi cercarlo nella dash
<MASTERDOG> mi sono messo a dormire caro... ma sinceramente non penso siano le temperature... x che con windows 8 non sono alte...
<cristian_c> MASTERDOG, ok, ma controllare è meglio
<MASTERDOG> o cercato il talsk ma nn lo trovato
<cristian_c> nella dash?
<MASTERDOG> poi si è impallato o cliccato scarica aggiornamenti e si stava impallando... l'aplicazione non risponde... X@ X@
<cristian_c> lol
<MASTERDOG> ma nn cè desk... poi quella barra laterale la odio
<MASTERDOG> non si puo levare
<MASTERDOG> è troppo scomodo
<cristian_c> MASTERDOG, ok, ma non ho capito se hai cercato nel dash
<letizia_> quando do il comando sudo X -configure  mi dice configuration failed
<MASTERDOG> non so dove è la dash ?
<MASTERDOG> >XD
<MASTERDOG> io sono a lavoro ragazzi parlatemi che vi seguo...
<MASTERDOG> ho un negozio computer...
<cristian_c> letizia_, hai fermato il server grafico?
<cristian_c> MASTERDOG, ok, clic in alto a sinistra
<letizia_> e come si ferma
<cristian_c> MASTERDOG, si dovrebbe aprire la dash
<cristian_c> letizia_, lol
<cristian_c> letizia_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti#Come_si_avvia.2C_riavvia_e_arresta_il_server_grafico.3F
<letizia_> sem pre con sudo lol
<cristian_c> leggi
<cristian_c> apri il link
<cristian_c> letizia_, ubuntu è fatto per sudare :P
<letizia_> scusa non avevo visto il secondo link
<cristian_c> lol
<letizia_> continuo
<cristian_c> prima lo arresti e poi riprovi
<letizia_> ok
<MASTERDOG> cello a casa
<cristian_c> lol
<MASTERDOG> ihihih
<cristian_c> -,-
<MASTERDOG> ma la grafica si puo cambiare
<MASTERDOG> a quello ubuntu mattoi
<cristian_c> uhmmm
<cristian_c> su unity non so
<MASTERDOG> non me piace il desk laterale
<cristian_c> su altri de penso di sì
<MASTERDOG> x che deve essere unity
<cristian_c> MASTERDOG, tu hai installato con unity
<MASTERDOG> no..
<cristian_c> !derivate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'derivate'
<MASTERDOG> nn so cosa è
<cristian_c> sì, hai la versione con unity
<MASTERDOG> vabbe XD
<MASTERDOG> come la riconosco ???
<cristian_c> beh, se hai la barra a sinistra di default, è unity
<cristian_c> :D
<MASTERDOG> brutta
<MASTERDOG> cio
<MASTERDOG> gente
<MASTERDOG> a dopoù
<MASTERDOG> servo
<cristian_c> se hai il desktop di colore viola, è unity
<lupetto> Salve
<lupetto> chi mi aiuta a far funzionare il flash player su lubuntu?
<lupetto> ce nessuno?
<MASTERDOG> si bello
<MASTERDOG> e viola
<MASTERDOG> se metto un altro
<MASTERDOG> come si fa
<cristian_c> MASTERDOG, intendi lo sfondo?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | lupetto
<ubot-it> lupetto: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<lupetto> chi mi aiuta?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !aiuto | lupetto
<ubot-it> lupetto: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lupetto> ho installato flash player su lubuntu ma non va
<cristian_c> lupetto, come l'hai installato?
<lupetto> Could not load etc etc
<cristian_c> ?
<lupetto> lo installato su una macchina con ubuntu tutto ok
<cristian_c> lol
<lupetto> su lubuntu non va
<cristian_c> lupetto, come l'hai installato?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | lupetto
<ubot-it> lupetto: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<lupetto> uso lubuntu 13.04
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !veggenti | lupetto
<ubot-it> lupetto: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<lupetto> questo il comando: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> lupetto, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<cristian_c> !paste | lupetto
<ubot-it> lupetto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lupetto> si
<lupetto> come si scrive questo simbolo |
<lupetto> trovato
<MASTERDOG> eccomi
<MASTERDOG> scusatemi
<MASTERDOG> cèra molta gente
<MASTERDOG> no io intendo il luncher
<lupetto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6137415/
<MASTERDOG> tanto che android è cosi personalizzabile non lo voglio con sta barra laterale
<MASTERDOG> linux XD
<MASTERDOG> sto cotto
<MASTERDOG> :D
<MASTERDOG> ubuntu sempre parlo
<cristian_c> MASTERDOG, mah, non so se si possa togliere il launchaer
<cristian_c> sinceramente
<cristian_c> MASTERDOG, tra l'altro ho usato unity per soli 20 minuti nella mia vita
<cristian_c> al massimo XD
<inouk_> ciao
<inouk_> a chi posso chiedere un aiuto?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | inouk_
<ubot-it> inouk_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<MASTERDOG> bravo
<MASTERDOG> massimo 20 minuti
<MASTERDOG> e gia mi si è impallato
<MASTERDOG> e mi faceva come a windows vista ... applicazione non risponde
<lupetto> cristian_c io ho postato il risultato
<inouk_> ok va bene! Il mio pc con installato Kubuntu non carica, si pianta al logo lampeggiante e li sta...
<cristian_c> lupetto, posta il link
<cristian_c> qui
<enzotib> MASTERDOG: non si può togliere, però puoi scegliere un altro ambiente grafico
<cristian_c> inouk_, da quando accade
<cristian_c> ?
<lupetto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6137415/
<inouk_> oggi, ieri sera era tutto ok
<MASTERDOG> sisi
<inouk_> provato ad avviarlo ma non va!
<cristian_c> lupetto, mo guardo
<lupetto> ok
<cristian_c> lupetto, hai aggiunto dei ppa?
<lupetto> cosa sono?
<cristian_c> !ppa | lupetto
<ubot-it> lupetto: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> lupetto, scusa, mi riferivo ad inouk
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> inouk_, hai aggiunto dei ppa
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> lupetto, ok, controlla una cosa
<lupetto> allora cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> lupetto, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<inouk_> il pc è di mio marito e credo ieri sera abbia aggiunto dei pacchetti,si
<cristian_c> lupetto, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse
<inouk_> ma erano aggiornamenti che proponeva il sistema
<inouk_> come importanti
<cristian_c> inouk_, ma magari ha aggiunto roba esterna
<inouk_> dunque ha dato l'ok
<inouk_> può darsi
<cristian_c> inouk_, allora, dovresti controllare una cosa
<inouk_> non lo so
<inouk_> si
<cristian_c> inouk_, riesci ad aprire un terminale?
<inouk_> non mi fa fare nulla
<inouk_> se vado in esc
<inouk_> allora esce tutta la list del boot
<inouk_> ma non è in terminale
<inouk_> e se rispingo un tasto qls
<inouk_> rientra in modalità caricamento con il logo di kubuntu
<inouk_> lampeggiante
<lupetto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6137493/
<cristian_c> inouk_, ok
<lupetto> ecco criistian_c
<cristian_c> lupetto, mo guardo
<cristian_c> inouk_,ho un'idea
<inouk_> dimmi
<cristian_c> inouk_, dovresti avviare da modalità live
<inouk_> dimmi come si fa e procedo
<cristian_c> lupetto, flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 mmx fxsr sse
<lupetto> si
<cristian_c> lupetto, quindi ti manca sse2
<cristian_c> lupetto, il processore non supporta il nuovo flash
<lupetto> cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> lupetto, segui una guida
<cristian_c> che ti indico
<lupetto> ok
<cristian_c> inouk_, hai il cd o il dvd?
<inouk_> si ho il cd
<cristian_c> lupetto, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4134700
<cristian_c> inouk_, strano, kubuntu usa il dvd
<cristian_c> comunque, avvialo
<inouk_> ho masterizzato io un iso scaricato
<cristian_c> in modaità live
<cristian_c> pensavo che un cd non bastasse
<lupetto> ok grazie cristian_c
<inouk_> avvio da cd
<lupetto> sei sempre gentilissimo ciao.
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> inouk_, sì
<inouk_> sta caricando ho cambiato le priorità di boot
<cristian_c> bene
<inouk_> vado in start ubuntu giusto?
<cristian_c> inouk_, non haiscelto la lingua, prima?
<cristian_c> comunque penso di sì
<inouk_> salata...
<inouk_> iravvio?
<cristian_c> uhm
<inouk_> riavvio?
<cristian_c> che succede?
<inouk_> no dicevo
<inouk_> devo riavviare per scegliere la lingua?
<inouk_> dobbiamo solo riparare qlc
<inouk_> o reinstallare?
<inouk_> in inglese me la cavo
<cristian_c> inouk_, no, non dobbiamo reinstallare
<cristian_c> inouk_, ok
<inouk_> ok procediamo
<cristian_c> inouk_, dobbiamo vedere se sono stati aggiunti repo esterni
<cristian_c> inouk_, dimmi quando sei sul desktop della live
<inouk_> ho potuto scegliere la lingua ora
<inouk_> prima di cliccare su prova Kubuntu
<inouk_> sta caricando..
<inouk_> ok sono sul desktop
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> inouk_, ora dobbiamo entrare in chroot
<inouk_> dimmi
<cristian_c> onouo se riesci, apri la partizione in cui è installato kubuntu
<cristian_c> *oppure
<cristian_c> partizione che dovrebbe essere vista come media esterno
<cristian_c> inouk_, apri il file manager dolphin
<inouk_> aperto
<cristian_c> ok, riesci ad individuare la partizione dell'hard disk?
<cristian_c> inouk_, non filesystem
<cristian_c> quella si riferisce al cd
<inouk_> si ho capito
<inouk_> mi individua 3 partizioni
<cristian_c> non so quanto grade l'hai fatta
<cristian_c> *grande
<inouk_> vattelo a ricordare!
<inouk_> ma allora
<inouk_> dimmi quale cartella cerchiamo
<inouk_> vedo se ci sono
<cristian_c> inouk_, prima la partizione
<pietro98-albini> Ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> cosa c'è dentro?
<cristian_c> ognuna delle tre
<pietro98-albini> Ho un problema con lamp
<pietro98-albini> avevo bisogno di rimuoverlo, ma a quanto pare ho fatto un casino immane
<pietro98-albini> non riesco in nessun modo a reinstallarlo :(
<inouk_> la prima denominata hard drive 71,6 GiB cartelle Bin,Boot,cdrom,dev,etc
<inouk_> home,lib,lost+found
<pietro98-albini> Nessuno sa come piallare completamente apache e php?
<inouk_> ed altre e porta la data di ieri ore 18,35
<cristian_c> le altre?
<inouk_> la seconda sembre Hard Drive poco più grande dell'altre e oltre alle cartelle che ti ho già detto anche selinux,srv,sys,tmp
<inouk_> ed altre
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, dipende da come li hai installati?
<cristian_c> *.
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, con apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server
<cristian_c> inouk_, la terza?
<cristian_c> inouk_, la seconda è filesystem?
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, ah, ok, li hai installati separamente
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, si
<inouk_> come lo capisco?
<inouk_> sono uguali
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, ma hai paura dei file residui di configurazione?
<cristian_c> inouk_, dall'etichetta
<cristian_c> dal nome
<inouk_> hanno tutti la stessa etichetta
<inouk_> identica
<cristian_c> quale?
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, ho già provato più volte a piallarli seguendo varie guide su internet, ma adesso ho i pacchetti che non si installano :/
<inouk_> un quadratino con una chiave
<inouk_> minuscola
<inouk_> dentro
<cristian_c> inouk_, ma cosa hai aperto?
<cristian_c> dolphin?
<inouk_> mi sa di si
<inouk_> devices
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, sudo dpkg --force-all -P pacchi && sudo apt-get install pacchi
<cristian_c> risultato non garantito
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> inouk_, puoi fare uno screenshot?
<cristian_c> inouk_, e in /media cosa appare?
<inouk_> sono con altro pc e non ho la connessione come te lo manderei?
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<inouk_> appare un icona di HD
<cristian_c> e cosa c'è scritto?
<inouk_> che è in tutte e tre le partizioni
<inouk_> media
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> inouk_, allora, devi trovare la partizione in cui è installato il sistema
<cristian_c> se non la trovi non possiamo aprire il file
<inouk_> come posso fare?
<inouk_> a parte alcune cartelle identiche di nome
<inouk_> ed altre diverse
<cristian_c> inouk_, c'è un file che conosci che era dentro il sistema
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> un qualunque file
<inouk_> anche una fotografia?
<cristian_c> sì
<inouk_> potrei
<cristian_c> se ti ricordi il nome del ifle
<inouk_> trovata la partizione!
<inouk_> nella configurazione principale
<inouk_> dell'amministratore
<inouk_> ok
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> inouk_, ok
<cristian_c> allora una volta aperta la partizione, vai in /etc/apt/
<inouk_> fatto
<cristian_c> inouk_, apri sources.list
<cristian_c> e la cartella sources.list.d
<inouk_> ho una cartella nominata sorces.list.d
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> intanto apri il file
<cristian_c> e copialo su memoria usv
<cristian_c> *usb
<cristian_c> inouk_, stessa cosa per la cartella che ho indicato
<cristian_c> inouk_, poi porti la usb sul pc da cui scrivi
<inouk_> ho due file all'interno
<cristian_c> copia direttamente la cartella
<cristian_c> qualunque cosa ci sia dentro
<cristian_c> più il file che ho indicato
<cristian_c> inouk_, attenzione, copiare, non spostare
<inouk_> si scusa
<inouk_> mi sono persa una parte
<inouk_> la cartella ok
<inouk_> quale altro file devo copiare?
<cristian_c> ora il file sources.list
<cristian_c> che si trova in /etc/apt
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6137647/
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, l'errore che avviene quando tento di reinstallare
<cristian_c> non è andata
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, non ho neanche il tempo per approfondire
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, che ti ha detto il gruppo web riguardo il problema
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> magari ti aiutano
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, noi non ci occupiamo della parte sistemistica dietro
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, puoi provare a domandare a onebitxajax
<cristian_c> lui mi aiutò a installare lamp
<inouk_> ho i file su usb
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, o magari aggiorno il portatile a raring piallando tutto... (è ancora a quantal...)
<cristian_c> inouk_, ok, porta la usb su questo pc da cui scrivi
<inouk_> si è collegata
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, beh, prova prima in live
<cristian_c> non si sa mai
<cristian_c> :D
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, ovvio ;)
<inouk_> io sono qua
<cristian_c> inouk_, ok, apri il fle e postalo su pastebin
<cristian_c> che ho pochissimi minuti
<inouk_> dimmi come fare a postarlo che non ho mai fatto...
<cristian_c> !paste | inouk_
<ubot-it> inouk_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> inouk_, purtroppo devo andare
<cristian_c> non ho più tempo
<inouk_> non mi incolla il file e non capisco dove impostare l'indirizzo della pagina
<inouk_> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<inouk__> qualcuno mi da una mano?
<Moyk> salve ragazzi
<Moyk> sono un nuovo utente che si affaccia nel mondo di ubuntu, volevo chiedervi un consiglio
<enzotib> !chiedi | Moyk
<ubot-it> Moyk: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Moyk> ok grazie
<Moyk> che chiavetta usb wifi mi consigliate da mettere in un fisso? deve essere compatibile con Ubuntu e un router Netgear
<enzotib> uhm, non saprei, non credo ci siano grandi problemi, un po' tutte dovrebbero funzionare, ma vediamo se qualcun altro interviene
<uruz7k> io ne ho una della sweex ed una della linksys, funzionano benissimo tutte e due con linux
<inouk_> qlc??
<partenopeo_> salve  come  posso vedere da  quanto  tempo e  acceso il mio pc?
<mibofra> partenopeo_, dai uptime su un terminale
<mibofra> spf@spf-laptop:~$ uptime
<mibofra>  21:26:03 up 7 days,  2:20,  4 users,  load average: 1,28, 1,13, 0,95
<partenopeo_> 21:26:54 up 13:23,  2 users,  load average: 1.32, 0.97, 1.04 russo@russo-00000000000000000000000:~$
<ubuasd> ciao a tutti ho un grosso problema su ubuntu che è apparso di colpo e non capisco il perchè
<ubuasd> se lancio sudo apt-get install upgrade
<ubuasd> mi dice
<ubuasd> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6138039/
<ubuasd> non mi fa aggiornare e installare nemmeno dal gestore dei pacchetti
<spartacus_72> sera
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, ho delle cartelle condivise con samba sullequali non riesco a scrivere, probabilmente il problema è la partizione delle cartelle, ma non capisco cosa non vada
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> buonasera
<inouk_> qlc in aiuto?
<inouk__> qlc disponibile per aiuto?
<inouk_> aiutoooooooo
<Moyk> ho un grosso problema, vorrei reistallare ubuntu perchè nella prima istallazione non mi appare la barra superiore e quella a sinistra, se riprovo a istallare di nuovo, mi mette un nuovo ubunto con un'altra partizione, invece io vorrei sostituire quello difettoso!!! windows è partito, quindi da lui non posso accedere
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ciao
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> come faccio ad eseguire un file?
<URUS> che tipo di file
<URUS> ./nomefile
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> URUS, truecrypt live
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> portabile
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> se io nei permessi
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> dalle opzioni
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> metto la selezione su rendi eseguibile subito dopo si toglie
<URUS> chmod 777 <nome-file>
<URUS> da terminal con permessi
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ok grazie
<URUS> quello te lo rende esseguibile
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ma devo essere nella cartella dove è il file
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ?=
<URUS> poi prova esseguire con ./nomefile
<URUS> sisii
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> oddio noon mi ricordo come ci si sposta
<URUS> cd
<URUS> cd percorso
<URUS> vai sulle proprieta del file per sapere il percorso
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> grazie
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> niente
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> permesso negato
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> URUS,
<URUS> sudo chmod 777 <nome-file>
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> me lo nega
<Moyk> come posso disistallare ubuntu senza utilizzare windows, per poterlo reintallare? non mi appare la banda a sinistra e la barra superiore, forse nella prima istallazione ho sbagliato qualcosa
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> URUS, non me li fa eseguire
<Moyk> in pratica ho la scrivania di ubuntu vuota! non mi appaiono le icone a sinistra e quella superiore dove poter spegnere il pc, per questo che voglio reintallare
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> anche se setto i permessi
<URUS> Moyk: non ho capito cosa vuoi fare
<URUS> creati una usb live di ubuntu
<URUS> avvia da li e reinstalla
<URUS> se hai il cd meglio ancora
<Moyk> ho istallato ubuntu, ma non mi ha caricato la banda di sinistra con le icone, e la barra superiore dove in alto a destra ci sono i comandi (volume-spegnimento ecc ecc) in pratica ho la scrivania vuota, si deve essere istallato male, volevo reinstallare
<Moyk> ma se utilizzo il cd, invece di sostituire la nuova istallazone di ubuntu, me ne mette un'altra e mi partizione nuovamente!!! mi ritroverei cosi tre sistemi operativi, windows e due di ubuntu
<URUS> come hai instalato ?
<URUS> e da quando ?
<Moyk> ho istallato da dvd
<URUS> devi formattare quella in qui si trova ubuntu e poi la reinstali li
<URUS> quando te dice durante la installazione metti untenti sperti, e seleziona la partizione linux
<Moyk> windows non lo posso usare è andato, ubuntu mi serviva per recuperare i dati e utilizzarlo nel fisso (nel portatile uso windows
<Moyk> )
<URUS> formatti da li la partizione e reinstalli sempre su quella
<Moyk> quindi quando mi appare la schermata, non metto ACCANTO ma vado su ALTRO?
<URUS> non ti serve installare per prelevare i dati lo usi in live cd
<URUS> che versione di ubuntu vuoi installare ?
<Moyk> si lo so, ma tanto voglio usare ubuntu nel fisso, quindi recupero ma lo lascio definitivamente ;)
<URUS> http://www.ubuntu-linux.it/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/aggiornare-cd-ubuntu-11.10.jpeg
<URUS> la devi mettere altro
<URUS> ALTRO
<Moyk> ok e formatto dove trovo scritto ubuntu giusto?
<URUS> NON HAI UN PC PER RESTARE COLLEGATO E FARE PASSO A PASSO ?
<Moyk> certo ora stò usando il portatile, nel fisso windows è andato, e con il live non mi fà aprire le pagine di firefox, mi appare una scritta con uno sbirro....
<URUS> secondo me hai ancora windows dentro
<Moyk> si si c'è
<URUS> lo sbirro credo sia dovuto al ora del pc
<Moyk> ma nn lo voglio toccare per il momento
<URUS> a me capita cosi anche con windows
<URUS> che windows hai ?
<URUS> quello che non puoi accedere
<URUS> se me dici forse ti posso aiutare ad accedere a windows
<Moyk> se aspetti un secondo mi sposto con il portatile nell'altra stanza e ti scrivo con più precisione....cmq la connessione dal fisso , non avendo il wifi incorporato, stò usando uno smartphone con opzione thearing usb, funge perchè sul live ubuntu su amazon riesco a viaggiare, il problema e su ubuntu istallato che non mi appare nulla, tutto vuoto, devo spegnere con il reset
<URUS> che versione di ubuntu vuoi installare ? non sono molto sperto di linux, e perche non provi a recuperare windows prima ?
<Moyk> è partito, perchè quando lo avvio appare tutta la grafica sgrantadel cursore di caricamento e si spegne, pensavo fosse partita la scheda madre, invece ubuntu live funziona bene,, e poi quel windoes è xp professionale
<letizia> do questo comando glxinfo | grep render ma mi da error: unable to open display
<Moyk> troppo vecchio, meglio ubuntu nel fisso ;)
<Moyk> tanto lo uso solo per navigare
<URUS> Moyk: dico solo per recuperare i dati da xp
<URUS> poi installi solo uubntu senza windows
<URUS> cosi fai una installazione pulita
<Moyk> si ma quelli li recupero anche dal live
<Moyk> solo che dato che ci stò mi istallo ubunto e lo uso per navigare
<URUS> ok
<Moyk> il problema come ti ho scritto che la prima istallazzione ero senza internet e forse non mi ha messo tutto e mi mancano le icone
<letizia> do questo comando glxinfo | grep render ma mi da error: unable to open display
<Moyk> sono andato su altro
<URUS> Moyk: che versione di ubuntu vuoi installare ?, io lo installo senza internet
<Moyk> ora 13.04
<URUS> installa senza collegati ad internet
<Moyk> dentro altro ci sono diversi device, tre sono fat32 dove c'è windows
<Moyk> e poi uno è ext4 è c'è ubuntu
<URUS> Moyk: ext4  formatela e installa su quella ubuntu
<Moyk> un'altro c'è scritto swap, che roba è?
<Moyk> ok ora provo ;)
<URUS> appartiene a linux quello
<Moyk> come clikko istalla mi appare NON è STATODEFINITO ALCUN FILY SYSTEM DI ROOT
<mibofra> Moyk: un device ext4 deve esser montato sotto /
<Moyk> devo selezionare un file system, ma quale?  il file sistem ext4 con journaling?
<mibofra> Si
<letizia> salve, qualcuno sa come si configura il display?
<Moyk> si quello l'ho fatto, ma su modifica partizione, c'era scritto non usare partizione, ora se cambio e metto una partizione magari và...ma quale? ce ne sono una decina
<Moyk> sara il primo? system ext4 con journling?
<Moyk> provo quello e incrocio le dita
<Moyk> spunto nella stessa finestra formattare la partizione? e sotto su punto di mount devo scrivere qualcosa?
<mibofra> Allora
<mibofra> Spunta si
<mibofra> e sotto il punto di mount metti /
<Moyk> ok
<denny_> ciao a tutti
<mibofra> Ciao denny_ :)
<Moyk> è andata, ora speriamo che nella nuova istallazione mi metta le icone e rispettive barre :)
<Moyk> vi aggiorno subito come è istallato, grazie mille per ladisponibilità
<Guest60394> ragazzi sono a rompere le scatole
<Guest60394> per un problema sulle libc6
<mibofra> Moyk: figurati
<mibofra> Guest60394: bene xD
<Guest60394> ho sicuramente fatto casino io
<letizia> scusate do il comando sudo service lightdm stop ma risponde con stop: Unknown instance
<letizia> perchè?
<jester-> letizia: perchè il servizio non è avviato
<Moyk> ragazzi un info veloce nel mentre che aspetto nell'istallazione,ma è vero che ubuntu per i virus è sicuro come il mac?
<jester-> Moyk: piu o meno ma non da trojan da navigzione eb
<jester-> o cookies del casso
<letizia> non riesco a far partire ubuntu in modalità grafica.
<Moyk> quelli entrano? che intivirus free mi consigliare?
<jester-> letizia: dopo aver combinato?
<Moyk> consigliate pardom
<jester-> Moyk: gli antivirus sono inutili
<Moyk> e con i trojan come faccio?
<jester-> Moyk: setta il browser cancellare è cookies in uscita
<Moyk> io su windows uso avira
<mibofra> Uei ciao jester- :)
<jester-> Moyk: e non anadare nei postacci e non cliccare su tutto cio che si muove
<akhilleus> sera
<akhilleus> ciao jester-
<jester-> aiò mibofra
<letizia> il pc in questione è di un mio amico mi ha detto che durante un aggiornamento ha spetto il pc e da li non si è più avviato in modalità grafica.
<Moyk> ok ;)
<mibofra> letizia: beh ci sarà un macello
<Moyk> addio siti hot :D :D :D
<mibofra> Da tty riesci ad acceder?
<jester-> cià akhilleus
<jester-> letizia: bisogna pacioccare da modalità ripristino
<letizia> no non credo perchè da modalità ripristino ho fatto tutto o credo di aver fatto tutto
<mibofra> letizia: tornaci e vediam come è messo apt
<jester-> letizia: cosa hai fatto in ripristino
<letizia> ok un attimo
<Moyk> scusate l'ignoranza, ma che differenza c'è tra linux e ubuntu? non sono gli stessi ideatori?
<L3m0n> Moyk,
<mibofra> !linux
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'linux'
<mibofra> !ubuntu
<L3m0n> linux ha tante distribuzioni
<ubot-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<L3m0n> una di queste si chiama ubuntu
<mibofra> Ecco :)
<letizia> ci sono
<jester-> Moyk: linux è
<L3m0n> ma ce ne sono a centinaia
<jester-> Moyk: ce ne sono 127
<jester-> Moyk: come dire siamo tutti omeni ma c'è bianco nero giallo etc etc
<Moyk> ok :)
<mibofra> jester-: ma anche di più
<jester-> dico 127 per dire che sono tanti
<letizia> cosa devo fare?
<mibofra> letizia: ci sei?
<letizia> oh yes
<mibofra> jester-: fai prima con +inf xD
<mibofra> letizia: dai sudo apt-get install -f vediam che esce
<letizia> sono nel menu di rispristino
<jester-> letizia: al menu abilita il network
<jester-> letizia: poi vai in root
<letizia> faTTo
<mibofra> letizia: e daibil comando che ti ho passato
<Moyk> stò riavviando speriamo bene
<jester-> letizia: 1)  dipkg --configura -a
<mibofra> jester-: però se non lancia prima un fsck non gli rimane il sistema in lettura?
<jester-> letizia: 2) apt-get -f install
<jester-> letizia: 3) apt-get upgrade
<mibofra> *le
<mibofra> jester-: ma magari non serve subito il configure -a xD
<letizia> il primo prima devo avviare fsck e po seguo le 3 voci?
<Moyk> ragazzi nel riavvio ho la schermata nera con dei comandi simili al vecchio ms-dos
<mibofra> Comunque con il sistema montato in lettura non fa nulla xD
<mibofra> letizia: beh ai
<mibofra> *si
<jester-> mibofra: è il primo comando che si da
<Moyk> sulla destra ci sono tanti ok tranne due rossi con la scritta fail
<jester-> se ha spento, se è vero, ha pacchetti in sospeso
<letizia> come faccio a ritornare nel menu ripristino?
<mibofra> jester-: apt te lo dice se hai bisogno del configure -a
<jester-> letizia: exit
<Moyk> l'ultima scritta è asking all remaining processes to terminate, che devo fare?
<jester-> mibofra: eh
<mibofra> jester-: ma non sappiam dove si è fermato il pc xD magari ne ha installato alcuni, altri sono da installare ma semza dipendenze in sospeso. Se fermo dpkg all'inizio dell'installazione di un pacco non ha avuto neanche il tempo d'installarlo xD
<Moyk> mi resta questa schermata nera tipo ms dos che faccio premo invio?
<mibofra> (È solo una innocente riflessione xD)
<mibofra> Moyk: quando?
 * mibofra dorme due minuti e torna
<Moyk> al riavvio dopo l'istallazione
<letizia> ho fatto tutto e dice 0 agg, 0 inst, 0 da rim, 0 non agg.
<jester-> mibofra: è canonico
<Moyk> l'ultima scritta è asking all remaining processes to terminate
<jester-> il primo comando è dpkg se è tutto a posto torna la prompt, dove vedi il problema
<Moyk> jester dici a me?
<Moyk> o a letizia
<Moyk> io premo invio vediamo che succede
<letizia>  1)  dpkg --configura -a non ha dato errori
<mibofra> jester-: magari il configure -a non fa nulla tutto qui, ma non vuol dire siano rimasti pacchi in sospeso
<jester-> mibofra: se non ci sono esce seza far niente
<Moyk> noooooo
<mibofra> letizia: direi di continuar l'aggiormento
<jester-> e non perdi tempo
<Moyk> mi dà errore che tristezza
<mibofra> Sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mibofra> letizia: con sudo invece di Sudo ovviamente
<Moyk> Error :no such devide: un codice lunghissimo
<mibofra> Moyk: si incanta allo spegnimento?
<Moyk> e sotto grub rescue>
<Moyk> no
<letizia> mi da tutto zero
<Moyk> in pratica ho riavviato dopo l'istallazione....e nel caricamento del bios mi dà questo errore
<Moyk> prima non lo faceva....entravo su ubuntu istallato ma non aveva icone....di male in peggio
<mibofra> Moyk: ripristinalo
<mibofra> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<mibofra> Moyk: non è che la iso o il dvd sono danneggiati?
<Moyk> nn penso
<Moyk> ora provo a ripristinare il grub
<mibofra> Ok
<mibofra> Io dormo un altro pochino xD
<letizia> io mi sono fermata
<mibofra> letizia: dato il comando?
<mibofra> Quello con gli && in mezzo
<mibofra> Dallp
<mibofra> *dallo
<letizia> si mi da tutto sero
<letizia> si mi da tutto zero
<mibofra> Uhm...
<mibofra> letizia: riavvia nel caso torna in recovery che facciam altri test
<letizia> ok
<letizia> sono di nuovo nel menu ripristino
<letizia> sono qua
<Moyk> dove trovo il terminale nella versione live?
<Moyk> non trovo accessori, dovrebbe essere al suo interno, ma non trovo accessori :(
<letizia> non puoi dare ctrl-t
<letizia> ci siete
<jester-> letizia: mibofra si è addoemito
<jester-> letizia: a che punto sei
<letizia> sono nel menu di ripristino
<jester-> letizia: i comandi di prima che esito hanno dato
<letizia> tutto zero
<jester-> letizia: attiva il network
<letizia> fatto
<jester-> vai in root e dai startx
<jester-> parte o da errore
<letizia> da un errore server terminated with 1
<jester-> e prima
<jester-> niente riguardo a driver video?
<jester-> letizia: dubito che la causa sia sepgniemento durante aggiornamenti o si saregge risolto
<jester-> solitamente succede installando driver video da ppa del menga e da azioni maldestre fuori dalla home
<letizia> error: API mismatch : the nVIDIA KERNEL MODULE HAS VERSION 304.88 ECC
<jester-> ma se non si sa cosa abbia combinato l'amico si va a tentoni
<jester-> letizia: eh scommetto che l'amico ha installato o tentato di farlo il driver nvidia preso sul sito nvidia
<letizia> si questo lo capito forse
<jester-> e non quaglia col compiler del kernel
<letizia> si questo lo capito, forse ha fatto qualcosa
<jester-> letizia: prova: dpkg --purge nvidia-*
<jester-> quantomeno toglie doppioni
<L3m0n> secondo voi sul mio acer extensa 5220 con proc 1,7 ghz e 1 gb di ram ddr2
<L3m0n> se passo a 2 gb di ram
<L3m0n> ottengo dei miglioramenti visibili?
<letizia> dice che il pacchetto non è istallato
<jester-> L3m0n: diciamo sensibili, che tipo di buntu hai messo
<L3m0n> (soprattutto nella naviagazione internet)
<L3m0n> lubuntu
<jester-> L3m0n: comunque migliora
<L3m0n> si beh va bene eh
<L3m0n> ogni tanto però aprò tante schede con tanti video
<letizia> metti anche un ssd come hd
<L3m0n> e allora rallenta
<L3m0n> letizia, non ci voglio spendere troppi soldi :P
<Moyk> ragazzi nel ripristino grub    /mnt/proc e gli altri due non esistono :(
<jester-> L3m0n: migliorare migliora ma anche con 4 giga di ram e quel processore non apsettarti miracoli
<L3m0n> jester-, certo...
<Moyk> mi scrive does not exist
<L3m0n> ma tanto più di 2 gb non sono supportati
<letizia> cosa devi fare io ho ubuntu su un travel mate 432lc e facendo delle configurazioni ad hoc va benissimo
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-22
<letizia> cosa devi fare io ho lubuntu su un travel mate 432lc e facendo delle configurazioni ad hoc va benissimo
<L3m0n> letizia, ma proc e ram?
<jester-> anche la 500 va bene ma 500 è
<L3m0n> terrei comunque lubuntu... sto valutando se mi conviene comprarla
<letizia> il processore e un pertiom 4 da 2.5 ram 1gb hd da 10gb cache 512 kb
<Moyk> niente da fare mi sà che da me ubuntu è restio ad essere istallato
<jester-> letizia:  modprobe -rf  nvidia
<jester-> letizia: modprobe nouveau
<letizia> jaster mi dice che i pachetti non sono istallati della nvidia
<Moyk> non riesco a ripristinare il grup
<letizia> ok
<L3m0n> Moyk, hai seguito la guida su sito ubuntu, ripristinare grub con una live?
<Moyk> grub
<Moyk> si
<jester-> Moyk: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<letizia> fatal module nvidia not found
<jester-> letizia: modprobe nouveau
<letizia> fatal module nvidia not found
<Moyk>  ma quando digito i comandi /mnt/proc e gli altri due mi dice che non esistono
<jester-> letizia: modprobe nouveau
<jester-> Moyk: sbagli qalcosa
<letizia> warnig module off not found
<L3m0n> Moyk, credo anche io che sbagli qualcosa... comunque se ti può servire http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<jester-> letizia: quindi segato anche il driver open, come cazzo fa a partire
<letizia> quindi abbiamo accerchiato il problema?
<Moyk> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<jester-> letizia: che versione ubuntu è
<letizia> la 12.04 lts
<Moyk> mi scrive che nn esiste
<jester-> Moyk: avrai montato la partizione sbagliata o che non eseite
<Moyk> lo stesso gli altri due
<jester-> letizia: scaricati la 13.04 e fai un ripristino del sistema
<jester-> !ripristino | letizia
<ubot-it> letizia: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> letizia: inutile contiunare al buoi
<letizia> ho il cd 12.04 va bene
<jester-> letizia: si segui la guida
<Moyk> ma non ho montato nulla, stò seguendo la guida
<jester-> Moyk: mount monta qualcosa
<jester-> come non hai montato nulla se al primo comando monti la partizione sbagliata poi è logico che non trova i lresto
<Moyk> io ho scritto quello indicato tipo sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<jester-> Moyk: su che partizone sdxx hai il sistema
<Moyk> sistema ubuntu intendi?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> Moyk: sicuro non è su sda1 se poi  non trova proc
<Moyk> in /dev/sdb6 e nel 7 c'è linux swap solaris
<letizia> ok ragazzi grazie ho memorizzato la guida. ora mi riposo così domani........ grazie di nuovo buona notte a tutti
<jester-> Moyk: sudo umount /mnt
<jester-> Moyk: s
<jester-> Moyk: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<Moyk> quindi nn devo scrivere uguale alla guida?
<jester-> Moyk: leggila bene la guida no solo fare copia incolla
<jester-> Lanciare un CD Live di Ubuntu. Una volta avviato, aprire un terminale e digitare il seguente comando:
<jester-> sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> Prendere nota della partizione sulla quale è installato Ubuntu. Nei prossimi passi verrà assunto come partizione di installazione /dev/sda1.
<jester-> Montare la partizione sulla quale risiede il sistema. Da riga di comando digitare:
<jester-> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<jester-> se tu ce l'hai su sda6
<jester-> sda6 devi usare
<Moyk> ok
<Moyk> ora provo....devo smontare o basta che digito sda6?
<jester-> sudo umount /mnt
<Moyk> il comando con sda6 intendo
<jester-> madu
<jester-> sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<jester-> sudo mount /dev/sda6  /mnt
<L3m0n> notte a tutti
<Moyk> anche /dev/sda6 non esiste
<jester-> Moyk: hai detto tu di avere ubuntu su sda6
<jester-> Moyk: sudo fdisk -l e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Moyk
<ubot-it> Moyk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Moyk> all'inizio su device boot trovo scritto che è li
<jester-> Moyk: sudo fdisk -l e metti nel pastebin
<Moyk> cose il pastebin?
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> leggi
<Moyk> ok
<boogeyman> buona sera
<Moyk> si ma con il copia e incolla è un problema, stò usando diversi pc
<boogeyman> ragazzi mi servirebbe aiuto rigurado easy peasy
<jester-> boogeyman: che saerebbe?
<Moyk> ora provo con firefox di ubuntu live
<boogeyman> è una versione di ubunto la 10.04
<jester-> boogeyman: oltre a non essere ufficiale ma tarocco è scaduta da un bel po
<Moyk> ok funge
<boogeyman> a si?
<boogeyman> mmm...
<boogeyman> vabbè ormai l'ho installata
<boogeyman> anche se non credo sia un tarocco
<jester-> boogeyman: la ufficiale non è piu aggiornabile
<boogeyman> è equivalente a lubuntu
<jester-> boogeyman: è tarocco
<Moyk> fatto
<jester-> !raring | boogeyman queste sono le ufficiale
<ubot-it> boogeyman queste sono le ufficiale: Raring Ringtail: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ | Kubuntu 13.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes
<boogeyman> ah ecco e infatti l'ultima versione è la 1.6
<Moyk> messo nel paste
<Moyk> jester messa nel pastebin tu la vedi?
<jester-> Moyk: se non incolli qui il link come lo vedo
<jester-> Moyk: alura
<Moyk> paste.ubuntu.com/6139148
<Moyk> paste.ubuntu.com/6139148/
<jester-> Moyk: secondo te dove sta linux?
<Moyk> sdb6?
<jester-> quindi?
<Moyk> leggo su system linux
<jester-> quindi il coando diventa?
<jester-> cpmando*
<Moyk> dev/sdb6
<jester-> sudo mount /dev/sdb6  /mnt
<boogeyman> il punto è questo firefox và lento
<jester-> boogeyman: metti la lubuntu 13.04 vedi che va bene
<Moyk> ma l'ho fatto prima
<boogeyman> ho già messo la lubunto 13.04 ma ho avuto non pochi problemi
<Moyk> solo che dopo 6 avevo messo un solo spazio
<jester-> Moyk:  copia incolla le aptre righe
<jester-> e non ti distrarre
<Moyk> ok
<boogeyman> alla fine non è partito proprio più il pc e ho dovuto formattare
<boogeyman> a proposito come posso togliere i pacchetti obsoleti e permettere l'aggiornamento visto che scarseggia lo spazio sul disco?
<jester-> boogeyman: non si aggiorna piu qualla distro
<jester-> è troppo vechia
<jester-> comunque sudo apt-get clean svuota la cash poi
<jester-> !pulireubuntu
<ubot-it> pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<boogeyman> grazie mille e poi vedrò di fare come dici e ritornare a lubuntu 13.04 anche ho litigato parecchio con le partizioni
<boogeyman> e con il grub
<Moyk> dal paste hai capito se ho una partizione separata? salto il chroot?
<jester-> Moyk: se sapti chroot nonfai una sega
<jester-> salti*
<Moyk> :D
<Moyk> volevo scrivere il comando sotto il chroot, quello l'ho già fatto
<jester-> Moyk: grub va su sda
<jester-> Moyk: basta seguire la guida
<jester-> cosa c'è di cosi comlicato
<Moyk> mount /dev/sda2 /boot lo salto?
<jester-> si
<Moyk> ok
<jester-> non hai la boot separata
<Moyk> ok no perchè avevo visto linux swap sul 7
<jester-> swap è altra cosa
<Moyk> ok, per me è arabo :D
<Moyk> prima volta che metto mani su ubuntu ;)
<jester-> se non ti informi continuerà ad esserlo
<boogeyman> ma in linea di massima
<boogeyman> quante partizioni occorrono per installare ubuntu?
<jester-> 1
<jester-> 2 con la swap
<jester-> 3 se vuoi avere la home separata dal sistema
<jester-> boogeyman: hai pure winz sul pc?
<boogeyman> no
<jester-> hd da quanti giga
<boogeyman> solo easy peasy e precedenti versioni di android XD
<boogeyman> 4 gb
<boogeyman> è un eeepc
<boogeyman> 1 gb di ram
<jester-> in 4 giga ci entra appena appena il sistema
<jester-> ecco perchè hai problemi
<Moyk> rieccomi, cose il simbolo dopo cd nello smontaggio?
<jester-> appena installato, se si installa, è gia pieno
<jester-> Moyk: se hai fatto tutto riavvia
<boogeyman> il master è 4 gb mentre il secondary è da 8
<Moyk> non smonto?
<boogeyman> come vorrei che fossero un unico hd! XD
<Moyk> mi dice di smontare stà roba: cd ~ sudo umount /mnt/dev sudo umount /mnt/proc sudo umount /mnt/sys sudo umount /mnt/
<boogeyman> infatti è così appena installato già è pieno di roba
<Moyk> riavvio senza smonate?
<Moyk> smontare
<jester-> boogeyman: dovresti ripiegare su una distro tipo puppylinux
<jester-> Moyk: riavvia che si smonta da solo
<Moyk> ok ;)
<Moyk> lo levo il cd? o se no mi riparte sempre da quello
<boogeyman> ormai questo pc non stà trovando pace XD hai qualche link su puppylinux? XD
<jester-> http://puppylinux.org/main/Overview%20and%20Getting%20Started.htm
<jester-> boogeyman: oppure http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/index_it.html
<jester-> anchei italico http://www.puppylinux.it/
<Moyk> jester putroppo si ripresenta il problema della prima istallazione, come faccio il login, non mi carica le barre, quella superiore e quella sulla sinistra con i programmi
<jester-> Moyk: hai messo la 13-04 o 13-10
<Moyk> la 13-04
<jester-> Moyk: control-alt F2 e vai in shell
<jester-> Moyk: ti logghi
<jester-> Moyk: rm -r gnome2
<jester-> Moyk: rm -r config
<boogeyman> wow già mi sto buttando a capofito su dsl XD
<jester-> Moyk: rm -r .gnome2
<jester-> Moyk: rm -r .config
<jester-> Moyk: rm -r .compiz
<jester-> Moyk: rm -r .compiz2
<jester-> Moyk: rm -r .compiz-2
<jester-> reboot
<boogeyman> l'unica cosa che mi fà un pò "paura" è che debba ricorrere più volte al terminale
<jester-> boogeyman: ma anche no
<Moyk> nel loggarmi dopo password nn mi digita nulla, scrivo la pass ma il cursore non si schioda
<boogeyman> eh bhè in pratica è perfetta allora
<jester-> Moyk: la pass non te fa vedere ma lascrive comunque
<boogeyman> 50mb?
<Moyk> mmmmhh riprovo
<jester-> boogeyman: la damn si ma è piu live che da installare
<jester-> puppy non è male
<Moyk> ok...ti devo fare un monumento
<jester-> ed è magra
<boogeyman> quindi la puppy è ideale per 4 gb
<boogeyman> ?
<jester-> fig* le 3
<jester-> boogeyman: direi di si
<jester-> vado a nanna
<Moyk> ma sono due gli spazi tra r e gnome ecc ecc?
<akis24> giorno e buona domenica
<DaRcKaNgEl> buongiorno
<geppo1472> buongiorno , ho installato la versione 12.4 sono un neofita ho scaricato i driver per il wifi edimax in versione linux non riesco ad installarli come si procede ? grazie
<geppo1472> installazione driver wifi edimax ew7711usn
<geppo1472> installazione driver wifi edimax ew7711usn- help!
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ciao
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ho bisogno d'aiuto con un eseguibile
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> mi nega il permesso
<swissbox> !chiedi | AlcoLeVecchiPens
<ubot-it> AlcoLeVecchiPens: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> non riesco a far partire un eseguibile
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> mi dice ogni volta permesso negato
<swissbox> AlcoLeVecchiPens, apri il terminale nella cartella in cui è presente l'eseguibile
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> sì l0ho fatto
<swissbox> e lancia il comando ls -l "nome_eseguibile"
<swissbox> l'output incollalo qui
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ok
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> un secondo
<mibofra> AlcoLeVecchiPens: dai chmod +x /percorso/eseguibile
<geppo1472> installazione driver wifi edimax ew7711usn- help!
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> swissbox, dario@dario-AOD257:~/Scaricati$ ls -l TrueCrypt7.0a
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> -rw------- 1 dario dario 2883584 set 22 10:11 TrueCrypt7.0a
<swissbox> AlcoLeVecchiPens, allora devi fare come ti ha detto mibofra
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ok
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> mibofra, dato
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ecco
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> si è avviato grazie mibofra
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> puoi spiegarmi cosa abbiamo fatto?
<xraziel> ciao a tutti
<xraziel> qualcuno se ne intende di wisp?
<swissbox> AlcoLeVecchiPens, il comando chmod serve per cambiare i permessi l'opzione +x significa che aggiungi a tutti il permesso di esecuzione su quel file
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> swissbox, ma a tutta la cartella che contiene quel file?
<swissbox> AlcoLeVecchiPens, no solo a quel file che hai indicato come argomento
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> no io non ho indicato nessun file
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> io ho indic<to il percorso entro cui è il file
<swissbox> <mibofra> AlcoLeVecchiPens: dai chmod +x /percorso/eseguibile
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> azz
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> non avevo capito
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> io ho dato il percorso della cartella ora?
<swissbox> AlcoLeVecchiPens, sei sicuro che l'hai dato alla cartella?
<swissbox> perchè per la cartella il permesso di esecuzione ha un altro significato
<swissbox> e sicuramente era già settato
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ah no è vero
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> no
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> nono hai ragione
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> però ora truecrypt si avvia, ma non mi monta la partizione
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> quando vado a montarla mi restituisce questo errore
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Failed to obtain administrator privileges: sudo: /tmp/.mount_BFSsiB/usr/bin/truecrypt: comando non trovato
<swissbox> AlcoLeVecchiPens, prova a lanciare l'eseguibile con privilegi di amministratore
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> swissbox, si lancia con "./"??
<swissbox> AlcoLeVecchiPens,  si, un eseguibile si lancia così ma prima adesso dobbiamo dargli il comando sudo
<swissbox> sudo ./"nomeeseguibile"
<swissbox> ti chiederà la tua password
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ecco ora la monta grazie
<swissbox> di nula
<swissbox> nulal
<swissbox> ehm si lol
<davyde> ragazzi mi e' scomparso il tasto setting in rhytmbox ... dov'e' la cartella di rhytmbox cosi' cancello le configurazioni?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> quindi posso ricapitolare visto che mi servirà in futuro montare le partizioni su altri pc?? io ho l'eseguibile linux su chiavetta, dal terminale gli do i permessi con sudo chmod +x percorsonome e poi lo apro con sudo ./??
<swissbox> AlcoLeVecchiPens, si esatto
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> swissbox, ok grazie
<swissbox> prego
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> mibofra, grazie
<swissbox> il sudo nel primo comando puoi anche toglierlo
<swissbox> AlcoLeVecchiPens,
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ah ok
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> grazie
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> scusa un'altra cosa
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> se io l'eseguibile ce l'ho sulla chiavetta il chmod +x basta una volta per tutte o su ogni pc devo rifarlo?
<swissbox> dipende dal filesystem della chiavetta
<swissbox> è vfat?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> fat32
<swissbox> allora non supporta l'assegnazione dei permessi di linux e ogni volta ie lo devi ridare
<enzotib> davyde: .local/share/rhythmbox/
<davyde> enzotib, Grassias!! adesso provo
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ah ok grazie
<xraziel> conoscete un software manager per chi deve aprire una wisp?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> però noto una cosa
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> praticamente su usb non funziona.. solo se lo copi sul HD pare che vada
<davyde> enzotib, ehm mi ha cancellato solo il database ma non e' comparso il pulsante setting e ci i 2 riquadri che avevo aggiunto
<swissbox> AlcoLeVecchiPens, dai il comando mount e incolla l'output qua
<swissbox> !pastebin | AlcoLeVecchiPens
<ubot-it> AlcoLeVecchiPens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> swissbox, mount cosa??
<swissbox> mount senza niente
<enzotib> davyde: prova a vedere se c'è qualcosa in .config/
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> swissbox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6140212/
<davyde> c'e' solo in local/share e in cache
<swissbox> AlcoLeVecchiPens, strano mi sembra montata bene
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> se lo metto su HD funziona
<swissbox> AlcoLeVecchiPens, ma che errore da?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> vabbè grazie
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> no al sudo ./ ecc dice  file o directory non trovati
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> vabbè lo copio su hd e poi cancello sennò, grazie
<swissbox> AlcoLeVecchiPens, mi sa che non ti sei portato nella directory in cui risiede l'eseguibile
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> sìsì
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> comunque un'altra cosa
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> non capisco perché quello su hd non deve funzionare col doppio cliuck
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> va solo dando il sudo da terminale
<swissbox> AlcoLeVecchiPens, con il doppio click te lo apre con privilegi di utente normale
<swissbox> AlcoLeVecchiPens, possiamo risolvere
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> si però poi truecrypt mi chiede la pass di amministratore
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ma se gliela dò mi da un errore
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> comunque vabbè sai che faccio? apro il terminale, dò sudo thunar e poi con lo apro con doppio click cos'
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> grazie
<swissbox> AlcoLeVecchiPens, bravo
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> devo scappare ciao e razie
<swissbox> AlcoLeVecchiPens, di nulla ciao
<ubuasd> ciao a tutti ho un grosso problema su ubuntu che è apparso di colpo e non capisco il perchè
<ubuasd> se lancio sudo apt-get install upgrade
<ubuasd> mi dice
<ubuasd> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6138039/
<ubuasd> non mi fa aggiornare e installare nemmeno dal gestore dei pacchetti
<ubuasd> ciao a tutti ho un grosso problema su ubuntu che è apparso di colpo e non
<ubuasd> capisco il perchè
<ubuasd> se lancio sudo apt-get install upgrade
<cristian_c> non esiste questo comando
<ubuasd> mi dice
<ubuasd> senza install
<ubuasd> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6138039/
<ubuasd> non mi fa aggiornare e installare nemmeno dal gestore dei pacchetti
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cristian_c> È utile eseguire "apt-get -f install" per correggere ciò.
<cristian_c> ubuasd, l'hai fatto?
<ubuasd> mi dice che verrano liberati 165megabyte
<ubuasd> nonè che mi cancella qualche software ?
<ubuasd> no
<ubuasd> da come leggo elimina le vecchie librerie e installa le nuove
<cristian_c> ubuntulog, hai aggiunto ppa?
<cristian_c> o repo esterni
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ubuasd, hai aggiunto ppa?
<ubuasd> che sono le ppa ?
<cristian_c> !ppa | ubuasd
<ubot-it> ubuasd: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<ubuasd> mmm forse ho scaricato pacchetti deb
<ubuasd> però compatibili con ubuntu
<ubuasd> la lista dei repo è quella originale mai toccata
<cristian_c> ubuda dove li hai scaricati?
<cristian_c> *ubuasd
<ubuasd> dal sito ufficiale
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> quali pacchetti?
<ubuasd> teamwiever
<cristian_c> poi?
<ubuasd> e basta...
<cristian_c> installato con gdebi?
<ubuasd> no
<ubuasd> dpkg -i
<cristian_c> 11:20:07 <ubuasd> mmm forse ho scaricato pacchetti deb
<cristian_c> 11:22:16 <ubuasd> e basta...
<ubuasd> ubuasdlol
<cristian_c> uno o più?
<cristian_c> ?
<ubuasd> no dopo ho scaricato sorgenti
<ubuasd> cercando di creare un deb
<cristian_c> quali sorgenti?
<ubuasd> xchat
<cristian_c> lol
<ubuasd> e wine
<cristian_c> ma non hai installato alcun deb?
<ubuasd> esterno ai repo no
<ubuasd> anche perchè quando ho dato dpkg -i teamwiever-it.deb
<ubuasd> mi ha subito lasciato quell'errore di prima
<methos_> salve
<methos_> devo partizionare il disco per linux
<ubuasd> ma non capisco il xkè
<ubuasd> comunque ora si è risolto
<methos_> che dimensioni dovrei dare alle varei partizioni con un disco di 500giga?
<ubuasd> :)
<ubuasd> methos_ quanto vuoi
<cristian_c> 11:24:44 <ubuasd> comunque ora si è risolto
<cristian_c> lol
<methos_> non eisstonto rapporti
<ubuasd> cristian_c una volta ho cercato di installare il driver della mia nvidia geforge gt480m
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<ubuasd> no
<ubuasd> nelle 4 precedenti installazioni di ubuntu
<ubuasd> XD
<ubuasd> però la prima volta ho fatto tutto da terminale
<ubuasd> risultato
<ubuasd> la shell grafica non andava più
<cristian_c> ovvio
<ubuasd> perchè ?
<cristian_c> ubuavrai capito che smanettare porta a sminchiare l'os
<ubuasd> veramente stavo seguendo una guida
<ubuasd> non andavo a casa XD
<ubuasd> *caso
<cristian_c> ubuasd, peggio
<cristian_c> guida presa a caso sul web, quindi non ufficiale
<ubuasd> asd
<ubuasd> comunque la seconda volta
<ubuasd> appena installato ubuntu
<ubuasd> lo faccio aggiornare da solo dal gestore pacchetti
<cristian_c> !enter | ubuasd
<ubot-it> ubuasd: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<ubuasd> è mi rileva da solo il driver della scheda video nvidia e mi fa scaricarlo, lo scarica lo installa ma dopo quando vado a connettere il pc ad un monitor esterno non funziona
<cristian_c> ubuasd, infatti vanno installati da driver aggiuntivi i closed
<ubuasd> mentre se io non installo il driver nvida se connetto un monitor esterno funziona
<cristian_c> non in altro modo
<cristian_c> ubuasd, evidentemente i closed hanno qualche problea con xrandr
<methos_> tipo: quanto spazio dareste a /
<cristian_c> methos_, dipende dal pc
<cristian_c> dalle tue esigenze
<methos_> il disco è di 500 giga
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> methos_, quanto vuoi allora
<methos_> vorrei fare un buon rapporti di spazio tral e cartelle
<cristian_c> methos_, l'importante è che lasci un bel po' di spazio per la /home
<cristian_c> i dati personali
<methos_> conviene fare nache temp e var usr usr/local
<cristian_c> methos_, io non l'ho mai fatto
<cristian_c> devi avere un particolare motivo per farlo
<cristian_c> !partizioni | methos_
<ubot-it> methos_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<methos_> dicon oche a fare così no naumenti la velcoità maci sia una migliroe gestioen delle cartelle
<cristian_c> la cosa deve avere un senso, altrimenti...
<methos_> ci sei oslo tu che scirivi?
<methos_> gli atri dove sono?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> si fanno i fatti loro
<methos_> vabbè grazie cmq
<cristian_c> prego
<alessandro_> ciao, qualcuno può aiutarmi? ho installato ubuntu sul mio portatile ma non riesco a far funzionare il wi fi, come posso fare?
<cristian_c> alessandro_, quale scheda wifi hai?
<alessandro_> come faccio a vederlo, è integrata nel pc
<alessandro_> se cerco i driver mi dice broadcom STA senza fili
<alessandro_> poi clicco su attiva e mi compare una finestra con scritto: consultare il file di registro: /var/log/jockey.log
<cristian_c> alessandro_, ah, ok, solita broadcom
<cristian_c> !broadcom | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<boogeyman> buongiorno a tutti
<boogeyman> ho un problema nono riesco ad installare puppylinux
<boogeyman> potreste aiutarmi?
<boogeyman> vorrei installarlo su hdd
<jester-> !chat | boogeyman
<ubot-it> boogeyman: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> boogeyman, cosa c'entra puppy?
<cristian_c> qui si parla di ubuntu
<boogeyman> è un suggerimento di jester
<boogeyman> XD
<boogeyman> ieri sera avevo un'altra versione
<jester-> !chat | boogeyman
<ubot-it> boogeyman: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> boogeyman: stanotte non c'era traffico in canale
<boogeyman> ok ok ti mando un msg in pvt?
<boogeyman> sempre se non ti disturbo
<boogeyman> :D
<Alessandro_> Ciao, qualcuno può dirmi in modo semplicissimo come far funzionare questa scheda: 02:01.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet [14e4:169c] (rev 03) 02:02.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318] (rev 02)
<jester-> Alessandro_:  sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer   da connesso a internet
<kaurubuntu> salve a tutti
<kaurubuntu> da qualche giorno ho problemi a formattare le pendrive con ubuntu 12.04 x64
<kaurubuntu> mi da un errore con tutte le pendrive
<kaurubuntu> ve lo posto
<kaurubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6140648/
<mibofra> kaurubuntu: prova con gparted
<kaurubuntu> mibofra,  si ho provato e va bene ma perchè quella l'utility di default di ubuntu non funziona?
<kaurubuntu> mibofra,  scusa gli errori...
<mibofra> kaurubuntu: fa un checkup particolare non rispettato dalla tua chiavetta
<mibofra> ma non ri consiglio di disattivar quel checkup
<mibofra> *ti
<kaurubuntu> mibofra,  come?
<jester-> kaurubuntu: anche da terminale: sudo mkfs.vfat -f 32 /dev/sticass
<jester-> -F
<mibofra> kaurubuntu: te lo dice lui stesso nell'errore come xD
<alessandro_> ciao, non riesco a far funzionare il wifi sul mio portatile aiutooooooooooooooooo
<kaurubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6140667/
<jester-> Alessandro_:  sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer   da connesso a internet
<cristian_c> alessandro_, ti era stata indicata una guida, ma tu ignori
<jester-> kaurubuntu: anche da terminale: sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sticass
<jester-> Alessandro_:  sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer   da connesso a internet
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  come procedo esattamente?
<alessandro_> non ignoro, ho provato
<cristian_c> alessandro_, cosa hai provato?
<alessandro_> con la guida
<jester-> kaurubuntu: ti pare normale scrivere /ev/sticass?
<jester-> Alessandro_:  sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer   da connesso a internet
<cristian_c> alessandro_, spiega cos'hai fatto, in dettaglio
<jester-> alessandro_: pigli pel culo o ei cieco
<alessandro_> e con il comando che mi ha consigliato jester
<jester-> alessandro_: sei connessoa internet col pc in questione?
<alessandro_> è la prima volta che uso ubuntu
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  dai su si più specifico per favore
<cristian_c> !dettagli | alessandro_
<cristian_c> mmm
<alessandro_> si sono connesso
<jester-> si è da un mese  cche è la prima volta
<kaurubuntu> jester-, non sono un mago di linux
<jester-> kaurubuntu: /dev/sticass sticass sta per il device della chiavetta
<jester-> kaurubuntu: lo vedi con sudo fdisk -l
<alessandro_> perchè dovrei prendere in giro, l'ho installato quanlche giorno fa ed ora sto provando ad usarlo
<jester-> kaurubuntu: sta per /dev/sdxx
<jester-> xx sta per lettera numero del device
<jester-> Alessandro_:  sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer  cosa ha fatto
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6140686/
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  quindi?
<alessandro_> se lo rifaccio mi dice questo: aledeni@portatilehp:~$ sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer [sudo] password for aledeni:  Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto firmware-b43-installer è già alla versione più recente. 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<jester-> alessandro_: riavvia
<alessandro_> ho fatto per questo ero scomparso, ma non mi è cambiato nulla
<ubot-it> alessandro_: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<jester-> kaurubuntu: sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdc1
<SunRise> Buon giuorno  a tutti, ciao jester.. wifi cmq bruciata, avevi ragione.. è in assistenza adesso. ho un secondo problema con un laptop dio un amico mio appena installato 12.04 in pratica al momento di attivare il Drive Broadcome di questo hp da questo errore:Consultare i file di registro per maggiori informazioni: /var/log/jockey.log problema Kernel?
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  fatto
<jester-> kaurubuntu: ha formattato?
<kaurubuntu> jester- mi restituisce mkfs.vfat 3.0.12 (29 Oct 2011)
<alessandro_> ho un problema con la scheda wi fi ubuntu broadcom ubuntu 12 non riesco a farla funzionare
<jester-> ha dato errore o no
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  no
<jester-> alessandro_:  hai riavviato?
<jester-> kaurubuntu: allora ha fatto controlla
<jester-> alessandro_: iwconfig
<alessandro_> aledeni@portatilehp:~$ iwconfig eth0      no wireless extensions.  lo        no wireless extensions.
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  quando riprovo a riformattare con l'utility di default mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<jester-> alessandro_: sudo modprobe b43
<jester-> kaurubuntu: ma che ti frega dell'utility
<cristian_c> 13:01:27 <alessandro_> ho un problema con la scheda wi fi ubuntu broadcom ubuntu 12 non riesco a farla funzionare
<jester-> gpated formatta. da stringa pure
<cristian_c> non hai risposto alla richiesta
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  ok ok ma era comoda
<jester-> kaurubuntu: se è buggata
<jester-> alessandro_: sudo modprobe b43
<jester-> alessandro_: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  ecco dunque ti chiedevo come risolvere questo bug
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  se si può
<jester-> kaurubuntu: i bug si segnalano, se bug sono,  li risolvono gli sviluppatori
<cristian_c> kaurubuntu, che succede?
<SunRise> credo di avere risolto con sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source in fase di install
<alessandro_> jester fatti i due comandi
<kaurubuntu> cristian_c,  cercavo di capire come risolvere un bug sull'utility di default per formattare periferiche di archiviazione (pendrive ecc)
<alessandro_> ora credo che funziona
<alessandro_> la provo
<cristian_c> kaurubuntu, non puoi usare gparted?
<kaurubuntu> cristian_c,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6140648/
<kaurubuntu> cristian_c,  si si ma era molto comodo e veloce questa quando funzionava
<alessandro_> ora sono connesso con il wifi, grazie mille a jester ed a tutti coloro che mi hanno aiutato
<cristian_c> kaurubuntu, gparted non va bene?
<cristian_c> temporaneamente
<kaurubuntu> cristian_c,  si si
<jester-> kaurubuntu: gedit .mtoolsrc
<cristian_c> kaurubuntu, intanto usalo, poi vedi come fare anche per quello
<jester-> kaurubuntu: aggiungi: mtools_skip_check=1
<alessandro_> buona domenica a tutti
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  fatto, provo
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  niente me lo da ancora...
<jester-> kaurubuntu: non è che usi kakkade
<jester-> kaurubuntu: il file era vuoto immagino
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  non so neanche cosa sia
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  si si era vuoto
<cristian_c> lol
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  cristian_c  mibofra  vabo ragazzi userò gparted , grazie per la vostra disponibilità come sempre
<mibofra> Figurati
<jester-> kaurubuntu: in kde que file sta dalle parti di .kde/share
<kaurubuntu> solo una conferma le pendrive con gparted  le formatto in fat32  va bene?
<jester-> .kde/share/applicazioni
<jester-> kaurubuntu: lo scegli il fs
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  si ma il formato va bene?
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  certo l'ho appena scritto che scelgo il fat32
<moyk> buona domenica a tutti, ho istallato la vers 13.04 ma la scrivania è vuota, senza icone ne barre
<androci> ciao
<androci> scusate qualcuno sa dirmi dove posso trovare un canale dedicato ad android?
<moyk> ieri mi ha aiutato jester a ristallare tutto ma il problema si ripresenta
<jester-> moyk: spe
<moyk> we ciao ;)
<jester-> moyk: control-alt-t esce il terminale?
<ExPBoy> androci, provato a joinare #android ?
<androci> jester- la scorciatoia da tastiera ctrl+alt+t per il terminale si può cambiare ?
<androci> Exio4 un canale italiano ?
<moyk> no non esce, allora se entro come ospite il sistema funziona e ci sono le barre ecc ecc invece se mi loggo scrivania vuota
<jester-> androci: penso di si da impostazioni tastiera scorciatoie
<jester-> moyk: apre o no il terminale
<moyk> no zero
<cristian_c> androci, a quanto ne so, non essite
<cristian_c> *esiste
<androci> asd
<moyk> anzi la grafica è strana, non è che è un'incopatibilita dei driver della nvidia?
<jester-> moyk: control-alt-F2 poi ti autentichi
<cristian_c> lol, pacioccato con i driver?
<moyk> ok
<jester-> moyk: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<androci> cristian_c se ti dico il mio problema su android in qualche modo sapresti aiutarmi anche se questo è un canale dedicato a ubuntu
<jester-> moyk: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<cristian_c> androci, questo non è il canale adatto per ciò
<jester-> moyk: quindi sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kaurubuntu> buona domenica a tutti!!!
<moyk> primo comando ok, entrato in sudo e mi chiede la pass, la metto? o scrivo direttamente il secondo comando (password for ...)
<jester-> moyk: eh
<jester-> se vuoi star li a guardare senza andare avanti non metterla
<ExPBoy> lol
<cristian_c> lol
<moyk> ho scritto sudo apt-get install dconf-tools e ora mi trovo [sudo] password for luca....metto la pass?
<ExPBoy> amò
<moyk> ho messo la pass e mi ha fatto la lettura dei pacchetti dove mi dice che dconf-tools è già alla versione più recente, ora vado con il secondo comando che mi hai scritto?
<jester-> moyk: eh
<moyk> questo comando intendo dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<jester-> moyk: logico
<moyk> ok
<moyk> mi appare errore nell'eseguire lo spawn della riga comando dbus-launch
<moyk> mi scrive poi usage: dconf reset  [-f] PACH
<jester-> moyk: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<moyk> scrittp
<moyk> scritto
<jester-> moyk: sudo service lightdm stop
<jester-> moyk: sudo service lightdm start
<jester-> moyk: quindi clicca il logo a fianco della pass e accertati che sia settato ubuntu
<moyk> non vedo nessun logo, c'è sritto nome utente sotto password e sotto sessione ospite
<moyk> in basso a sinistra nell'angolo c'è scritto ubuntu 13.04
<jester-> moyk: a fianco di nome ustente che vedi
<jester-> non vedi un circolino?
<moyk> nulla
<jester-> ma si che c'è
<moyk> sono al centro queste scritte
<jester-> guarda bene li a fianco del nome utonto
<moyk> in alto nell'angolo luca-desktop
<jester-> a destra
<moyk> in basso il logo
<jester-> doce scrivi la pass
<jester-> a destra c'è un'iconcina
<moyk> poi in alto sulla destra leicone della barra volume ecc ecc
<moyk> no non c'è
<moyk> password dentro il rettangolo di scrittura e basta
<jester-> moyk: dentro al box dove scrivi la pass
<jester-> moyk: come dire che hai un lightdm monco
<moyk> no nulla se scrivo la pass compaiono i classici punti
<jester-> madu
<jester-> si fa fatica a capire
<moyk> la cosa strana che se entro in sessione ospite funge tutto bene :(
<moyk> e nel log che nn funge
<jester-> logga
<moyk> ok
<moyk> fatto
<moyk> come al solito freccetta in solitudine :D
<moyk> ora mi è apparsa una scritta
<moyk> si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema
<moyk> clikko su segnala problema?
<jester-> eh
<moyk> oss qualcosa è andato storto messaggio d'errore non gestito the name: 1.53 was not provided by any.service files
<moyk> cmq clikkando su invio mi è uscita una finestra delle risorse e dei dispositivi
<moyk> ho fatto la segnalazione
<moyk> ma delle barre nessuna traccia
<jester-> moyk: vai in shell con control-alt-F2
<moyk> fatto
<jester-> e autenticati
<jester-> moyk: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<jester-> moyk: rm -r compiz-1
<jester-> moyk: rm -r .config
<jester-> moyk: rm -r .gnome2
<jester-> moyk: alt-F7
<moyk> mi da errore come prima nel primo comando
<moyk> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<jester-> dai gli altri
<moyk> ok
<jester-> moyk: e anche
<moyk> il secondo mi dice impossibile rimuovere compiz-1
<jester-> moyk: rm -r .gconf
<jester-> moyk: rm -r .gconfd
<jester-> quindi ridai dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<jester-> moyk: il punto
<jester-> c'è un punto prima del nome
<moyk> impossibile anche per gnome
<jester-> .compiz
<jester-> .compiz-1
<jester-> etc
<jester-> con prima il punto
<moyk> anche con il punto nn funge...mi ha levato .config ma il primo e il terzo no
<jester-> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<moyk> .gconf levato, il successivo no e cioè .gconfd ora che faccio?
<jester-> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<moyk> fatto mi da sempre l'errore dello spawn
<jester-> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<jester-> moyk: sudo service lightdm restart
<jester-> moyk: poi cliccando quel circolino cambia la sessione e usa gnome classico senza effetti
<thehaze> ciao ragazzi, sto provando a montare la partizione di windows ma mi da questo errore Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<moyk> ok ora stà scaricando
<thehaze> e con il comando fuser mi da questo:
<jester-> thehaze: pare che winzoz uscuendo non ha chiuso il file system
<jester-> thehaze: che winz hai
<moyk> è fermo allo 0% però
<thehaze> quindi un riavvio di windows dovrebbe risolvere?
<thehaze> 7
<jester-> thehaze: prova a riavviare
<thehaze> tra l'altro ho provato il comando fuser ma non riesco a postare qui il risultato
<thehaze> grassie jester
<jester-> moyk: ma sei connesso a internet?
<moyk> certo
<jester-> moyk: sudo apt-get uapdate
<jester-> lavora?
<jester-> update
<moyk> aspe mi ha flippato lo smart collegato in thearing
<moyk> mai successo
<moyk> mi sposto a pranzo, grazie cmq magari riprovo più tardi ;)
<moyk> ora scarica evviva!
<moyk> ottimo ora sono entrato con il circolino di gnome senza effetti, e già la barra superiore c'è, più tardi smanetto, grazie mille jester :)
<alex__> Salve a tutti. Volevo chiedere, ho installato ubuntu a fianco di xp. Ora vorrei eliminare windows per tenere ubuntu come s.o. principale. Come devo fare?
<cristian_c> alexprima di tutto te lo sconsiglio
<cristian_c> vivamente
<cristian_c> alex__, se proprio vuoi, devi usare gparted in live
<alex__> Ci saranno problemi?
<cristian_c> ovvio
<alex__> Ah, perchè il disco fisso è piccolo...... 80 giga.
<cristian_c> alexno, perché windows può risutlare essenziale
<cristian_c> e toglierlo non è mai una buona idea
<alex__> Capito. Credevo rallentasse il sistema. Ulteriore domanda: esistono programmi e/o problemi se si cerca di modificare qualcosa in ubuntu?
<cristian_c> alex__, sì
<alex__> Spiego. Questo computer è di mia figlia, stanno imparando ubuntu a scuola con il professore di informatica, e stammo facendo delle modifiche al s.o. Non so cosa. Io mi sto solamente informando per lei.
<cristian_c> alex__, capisco
<cristian_c> alex__, ti posso dire che è bene installare programmi sempre dai repository ufficiali di ubutnu
<cristian_c> *ubuntu
<cristian_c> !repository | alex__
<ubot-it> alex__: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<cristian_c> !installareprogrammi | alex__
<ubot-it> alex__: installareprogrammi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi
<alex__> Ok. Ora mi copio tutti i link in un foglio (elettronico), poi si arrangia lei. Grazie di tute le info e buona domenica.
<cristian_c> alex__, se serve altro , puoi tornare
<cristian_c> alex__, segnati il secondo link che ti do ora
<cristian_c> !wiki | alex__
<ubot-it> alex__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<cristian_c> ops, il primo link
<cristian_c> pardon
<cristian_c> il secondo non interessa
<alex__> Ok. Grazie ancora. Siccome mi incuriosisce molto, un giorno mi installerò anch'io buntu e lo proverò. Lo avevo sentito ma non mi sono mai avvicinato. Per lavoro si usa solo windows,quindi....... Grazie ancora Cristian.
<polisso> buona domenica
<polisso> ho dei pdf editabili e ora non me li fa piu scrivere, come mai?
<akis24> ciao
<polisso> ciao
<polisso> !search pdf
<ubot-it> None found
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> polisso, con quale software?
<polisso> !search tablet
<ubot-it> Found: tablet
<cristian_c> lol
<polisso> adobe raider9
<cristian_c> lol
<polisso> adobe reader9
<cristian_c> polisso, lo hai installato dai repo partner?
<polisso> forse e quello
<polisso> lo reinstallo
<polisso> e ti faccio sapere
<polisso> non ci avevo pensato
<cristian_c> lol
<polisso> mi da sempre questo errore
<polisso> this document enable extended features in Adobe Reader. The document has been changed since it was created and use of extended features is no longer available. Please contact the author for the original version of this document
<polisso> ma prima mi funzionava
<cristian_c> polisso, mi sembra chiaro
<cristian_c> avranno rimosso il supporto completo
<cristian_c> devi sganciare i denari XD
<Fire> salve
<Guest25839> Ho un problema... c'è qualcuno?
<polisso> quindi per editare i pdf
<polisso> devo sgancire i soldi per usare adobe reader
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Guest25839
<ubot-it> Guest25839: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> polisso, sì
<cristian_c> benvenuto nel modno del software closed
<cristian_c> *mondo
<cristian_c> :P
<Guest25839> xD Ho installato ubuntu 12.04, su un computer con nuova tecnologia uefi e windows 8, la uefi l'ho disabilitata, ma ora windows 8 non parte..
<polisso> altro programma con le stesse funzioni di adobe ?
<cristian_c> Guest25839, ci sta
<cristian_c> !uefi | Guest25839
<ubot-it> Guest25839: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristian_c> polisso, uhm, c'è master pdf editor
<cristian_c> che edita, appunto
<polisso> dove lo trovo?
<cristian_c> polisso, c'era pdfedit ma l'hanno tolto dai repo ifficiali
<cristian_c> !info pdfedit
<ubot-it> Package pdfedit does not exist in raring
<cristian_c> eh
<Guest25839> ma io l'ho già installato!
<cristian_c> polisso, master pdf editor lo trovi in USC
<polisso> lo cerco
<cristian_c> Guest25839, asp
<Guest25839> ok
<cristian_c> Guest25839, comunque, hai il boot legacy
<cristian_c> il vecchio grub
<cristian_c> Guest25839, dovresti ripristinarlo
<Guest25839> ah
<cristian_c> il grub
<Guest25839> come faccio?
<cristian_c> !ripristino | Guest25839
<ubot-it> Guest25839: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> !grub | Guest25839
<ubot-it> Guest25839: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> Guest25839, ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> XD
<Guest25839> XD tramqui
<Guest25839> tranqui*
<Guest25839> comunque ubuntu parte
<Guest25839> ci sono dentro
<Guest25839> provo a riavviare
<polisso> allora
<polisso> ho installato
<polisso> ma i file che mi interessano non li carica
<polisso> mi dice che c'è un errore
<polisso> quindi c'è un errore nei file
<polisso> provo a scaricarli di nuovo i file
<polisso> vediamo se riesco
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> polisso, win li apre?
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> *su win
<polisso> penso di si
<polisso> ma non posso vedere ora
<polisso> dovrei uscire da ubuntu
<polisso> ed entrare con wind
<polisso> ed onestamente non ho piu voglia idi farlo
<cristian_c> lol
<polisso> ho capito
<polisso> in pratica e il file originale che scarico
<polisso> che e corrotto
<polisso> in pratica e stato modificato
<polisso> e quindi non e piu editabile
<polisso> ho fatto altre prove con altri documenti
<polisso> e me li fa editare
<polisso> comunque grazie
<cristian_c> polisso, prego
<claudia1987> cè qualcuno che può aiutarmi con l'installazione?
<jester-> claudia1987: de che
<claudia1987> di ubuntu -.-'''+
<jester-> versione?
<cristian_c> lol
<amilcare> ragazzi ho un problema con l'audio... tutto ha smesso di funzionare in modo inaspettato... consigli???
<cristian_c> amilcare, sì
<cristian_c> amilcare, spiega cos'hai fatto in dettaglio
<cristian_c> XD
<amilcare> niente.... a un certo punto è comparsa una finestra con scritto errore del sistema e l'audio ha smesso di funzionare... ho riavviato ma il problema sembra persistere... cristian_c
<cristian_c> amilcare, prima dell'errore hai fatto qualcosa?
<cristian_c> amilcare, hai aggiunto ppa? Hai smanettato?
<amilcare> non mi pare...
<cristian_c> controlla
<amilcare> come faccio a controllare...
<cristian_c> i ppa?
<amilcare> ero su skype e poi niente... questo è tutto quello che posso dirti
<amilcare> in che senso i ppa cristian_c
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> cristian_c: che ubuntu abbia ricominciato a sminchiarsi da sola a pc spento?
<cristian_c> !ppa | amilcare
<ubot-it> amilcare: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<amilcare> scusatemi ma continuo a non capire
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> la domanda è: hai aggiunto ppa'
<cristian_c> *?
<amilcare> no
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> amilcare, hai smanettato sul sistema?
<amilcare> no
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> amilcare, ok, controlla l'applet del mixer
<cristian_c> e alsamixer
<cristian_c> o ttuto quello che ha ache fare con pulseaudio
<cristian_c> *tutto
<amilcare> si cosa devo controllare... sembra che l'audio sia attivo
<amilcare> almeno nel menù
<cristian_c> amilcare, usi pavucontrol?
<amilcare> Volume Applet 1.6.0 ecc ocosa uso
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> amilcare, posta uno screenshoy
<cristian_c> *screenshot
<amilcare> ecco adesso ti comunico che il sistema ha rilevato una chiusura inaspettata all'applicazione MATE Volume Control...
<cristian_c> amilcare, uhm, che ci fai con mate?
<cristian_c> amilcare, e sopratutto ocme l'hai installato?
<cristian_c> *come
<amilcare> il computer è vecchiotto e allora utilizzo il desktop mate perchè e più leggero
<amilcare> e* è
<amilcare> exit
<cristian_c> lol
<claudia1987> ho un problema qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> ma non lo avevi domandato prima?
<claudia1987> si ma senza risposte -.-'''
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | claudia1987
<ubot-it> claudia1987: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<claudia1987> cmq dovrei recuperare i file di windows usando ubuntu non ho alcun modo di accedere a windows e vorrei almeno recuperare le foto
<claudia1987> ho fatto come ho letto su internet scaricato ubuntu e quando mi ha detto al avvio installa ubuntu o prova ubuntu ho fatto prova ubuntu
<cristian_c> claudia1987, spiega cos'è successo
<claudia1987> avevo tutte le foto salvate sul desktop e ora vorrei recuperarle ma non ho alcun modo di accedere a windows
<claudia1987> però sono riuscita ad entrare su ubuntu tranquillamente tramite il lettore dvd
<cristian_c> claudia1987, continui a non spiegarti
<cristian_c> claudia1987, perché non puoi accedere al desktop?
<claudia1987> allora provo a spiegarmi meglio
<cristian_c> ecco
<claudia1987> non ho modo di accedere a windows dove avevo salvato tutte le foto ( unica cosa che mi interessa salvare ) cosi ho scaricato ubuntu su un dvd e durante l'istallazione ho scelto l'opzione prova ubuntu
<claudia1987> non l ho installato per capirci
<cristian_c> lol
<claudia1987> ora ho fatto questo perchè ho letto su internet che è possibile recuperare i dati di windows che non si avvia tramite ubuntu
<cristian_c> claudia1987, che è successo? Perché non riesci ad accedere più a win?
<claudia1987> non ne ho idea ieri ho spento e riacceso il pc perchè si era bloccato e ora non funziona piu ne il ripristino ne la modalità provvisoria
<claudia1987> temo sia un virus
<claudia1987> quindi vorrei recuperare le foto e formattare
<cristian_c> claudia1987, può essere
<cristian_c> claudia1987, ok, hai avviato la live
<cristian_c> ?
<claudia1987> si
<claudia1987> tramite dvd ho fatto prova ubuntu
<claudia1987> e ora sono dentro cioè ho il desktop con lo sfondo arancione e tutte le icone
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> claudia1987, beh, allora non è difficile
<claudia1987> avevo le foto salvate sul desktop di windows e mi interessa recuperare solo quelle
<cristian_c> claudia1987, bene, apri nautilus che è il gestore di file
<claudia1987> lo trovo sul desktop?
<cristian_c> claudia1987, credo di sì
<claudia1987> scusate ma sono al quanto niubba in informatica XD
<claudia1987> sul desktop non cè >.<
<cristian_c> quali icone ci sono?
<claudia1987> aspetta telo dico subito
<claudia1987> però li ho scritti in inglese quindi ti avviso già che non saranno scritti correttamente XD
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> elenca
<claudia1987> allora quelli essenziali sono search
<claudia1987> poi cè installa ubuntu
<claudia1987> e files
<claudia1987> poi cè roba tipo office
<claudia1987> e amazzon
<claudia1987> firefox
<claudia1987> e il cestino
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> claudia1987, ma allora hai aperto la dash
<cristian_c> io parlavo del desktop
<claudia1987> e che vuol dire? XD
<cristian_c> non intendo l'icona in alto a sinistra
<cristian_c> ma il cntenuto del desktop
<claudia1987> ma io non ho cliccato nulla
<cristian_c> claudia1987, comunque, premi alt+f2
<claudia1987> aspetta
<acer> ciao a tutti! :)
<claudia1987> mi apre la finestra per cercare
<claudia1987> cosa devo scrivere?
<cristian_c> claudia1987, nautilus
<claudia1987> ok aspetta
<claudia1987> mi ha aperto una specie di icona con scritto files
<claudia1987> che è la stessa che avevo sul desktop
<claudia1987> e ora?
<acer> devo recuperare una partizione di una sd uso xubuntu 12.10
<mibofra> tutti il recupero dati oggi xD ?
<cristian_c> claudia1987, e ora cerca nella colonna sinistra
<mibofra> !photorec
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'photorec'
<mibofra> !testdisk
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'testdisk'
<acer> sorge il dubbio... posso chiedere qui anche se uso xubuntu?
<cristian_c> acer, la sd è dura
<mibofra> e che cazz il bot xD
<cristian_c> acer, ovvio, è una *buntu
<claudia1987> cosa devo cercare nella colonna di sinistra?
<SunRise> al comando lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4 non appare scheda Broadcom aiuto :D
<cristian_c> acer, derivata ifficiale riconosciuta da canoical
<cristian_c> *canonical
<mibofra> SunRise: un semplice lspci xD ?
<acer> cristian_c, una partizione me la legge
<cristian_c> claudia1987, ci dovrebbe essere la partizione di win
<SunRise> :D
<claudia1987> oddio e come si chiama?
<SunRise> lol mibrofra:
<cristian_c> claudia1987, quante ce ne sono?
<mibofra> cristian_c: il bot è andato completamente xD ?
<mibofra> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<mibofra> no xD
<cristian_c> acer, ?
<mibofra> ma dai dove ha messo testdisk xD
<mibofra> !recupero
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'recupero'
<mibofra> !RecuperoDati
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'RecuperoDati'
<cristian_c> mibofra, sono sadico e non te lo dico
<cristian_c> :p
<mibofra> cristian_c: :P
<claudia1987> allora alla voce recenti ne ho molte
<cristian_c> claudia1987, no
<claudia1987> mentre alla voce device ho floppy disc e computer
<cristian_c> claudia1987, più in basso
<enzotib> !search recupero
<ubot-it> Found: password
<claudia1987> e poi ho la voce network
<cristian_c> claudia1987, e basta?
<mibofra> acer: dai sudo apt-get install testdisk così installi le utility che ti servono
<claudia1987> si esatto
<cristian_c> claudia1987, alla voce device
<cristian_c> claudia1987, uhm, vai in /media
<claudia1987> si ho floppy disk e computer
<cristian_c> claudia1987, prima seleziona Computer
<claudia1987> dove lo devo scrivere /media?
<claudia1987> ok
<cristian_c> non devi scriverlo
<SunRise> file jokey in log baggata, c'e' un modo per risolvere il problema?
<mibofra> cristian_c: sai che se fai un sudo blkid vedi la partizione ntfs che nel 99% dei casi o è dati o è win xD P?
<claudia1987> ok ora sono in media
<acer> mibofra, sto installando
<mibofra> ok
<claudia1987> scusa se sono rincoglionita ma sono nel panico XD avevo le foto di mio figlio neonato solo sul pc e vorrei poterle recuperare XD
<cristian_c> mibofra, sì, ma io non ricordavo, non ricordo a memoria
<cristian_c> claudia1987, ok, e in media cosa c'è?
<claudia1987> cè solo cd rom
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> claudia1987, non è che è morto l'hard disk
<cristian_c> ?
<mibofra> claudia1987: ascolta
<claudia1987> non credo perchè al'avvio di windows ci arriva
<claudia1987> però poi si blocca o si riavvia
<mibofra> claudia1987: clicca sul grande pulsante in alto a sinistra con l'icona di ubuntu
<mibofra> comunque il primo della barra laterale sinistra
<mibofra> cerca terminal
<claudia1987> ok un attimo
<cristian_c> claudia1987, sì, c'è il comando: sudo fdisk -l
<acer> mibofra, cristian_c ho lanciato il programma ora mi dice se voglio creare un nuovo file di log append log o non creare file di log
<acer> cosa scelgo?
<cristian_c> acer, la sd è smontata?
<acer> si
<acer> la partizione è smontata
<claudia1987> no allora cè scritto terminal uxterm xterm
<claudia1987> quale delle 3 devo scegliere?
<acer> mi legge solo una partizione
<cristian_c> claudia1987, terminal
<mibofra> claudia1987: e poi dai sudo blkid
<claudia1987> ok un attimo
<acer> cristian_c, una partizione la monta l'altra no
<mibofra> e dicci come si chiama la partizione contrassegnata come ntfs
<cristian_c> acer, è importante che sia smontata
<mibofra> acer: la chiavetta di quanto è?
<cristian_c> acer, devono essere smontate le partizoni
<cristian_c> +i
<acer> mi da un messaggio di errore se cerco di montarla
<cristian_c> non devi montarla
<mibofra> acer: bella scoperta se è danneggiata xD
<acer> ok deve essere smontata
<acer> ok
<mibofra> acer: di quanto è la pennetta?
<acer> 8 gb
<acer> è una microsd
<acer> è l'sd del cellulare
<mibofra> acer hai spazio sul pc?
<acer> si
<mibofra> cioè altri 8 GB liberi?
<acer> si
<claudia1987> allora scrivendo sudo blkid mi esce scritto
<mibofra> ok a pennetta inserita avvia un terminale e dai testdisk
<acer> fatto
<mibofra> dimimi che ti chiede
<acer> ora però mi dice create log
<acer> append log
<acer> no log
<cristian_c> SunRise, ma cosa hai combinato?
<acer> e devo scegliere
<claudia1987> dev/loop0: type= "squashfs" e poi sotto dev/sr0: label= ubuntu 1
<SunRise> ciao cristian_c
<claudia1987> 13.04 i386 type iso 9660
<claudia1987> ecco quello che mi esce scritto microfibra
<acer> mibofra, Create a new log file o Append information to log file o Don't record anything
<SunRise> laptop vecchiotto appena installato ubuntu ma non funziona la wifi
<SunRise> dai driver aggiuntivi non compare la mia broadcom
<mibofra> acer create a new log file
<acer> ok
<cristian_c> SunRise, ovvio
<SunRise> :D
<cristian_c> !broadcom | SunRise
<ubot-it> SunRise: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<SunRise> gia scaricato il pacchetto dai reposity
<SunRise> CORRETTO
<cristian_c> SunRise, almeno dicci il chip
<mibofra> acer poi?
<SunRise> intendi b43 ecc?
<claudia1987> quindi come accedo ai file di windows?
<cristian_c> SunRise, quelli sono dei sriver
<cristian_c> *driver
<cristian_c> SunRise, leggi la guida wiki
<jester-> claudia1987:  hai installato ubuntu su partizione o usi la live
<claudia1987> uso la live
<mibofra> claudia1987: non vedo la partizione di win
<cristian_c> jester-, deve recuperare foto di win che non si avvia
<jester-> claudia1987: apri i file manager (cartella home)
<claudia1987> si
<cristian_c> l'ha già fatto
<cristian_c> jester-, io andrei con sudo fdisk
<claudia1987> cristian dove devo inserire sudo fdisk?
<jester-> claudia1987: apri un terminale
<claudia1987> si e l ho fatto ho aperto terminal
<cristian_c> claudia1987, ora digita: sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> claudia1987: sudo fdisk -l  e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<claudia1987> con lo spazio tra fdisk e -1?
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> clanon è un 1
<cristian_c> è una elle
<mibofra> jester-: vedi che suydo blkid non vede partizioni ntfs (aperquanto dice lei)
<SunRise> come posso identificare il chip cristian_c:
<cristian_c> claudia1987, non è un 1
<claudia1987> ah so ceca scusa è una l cmq devo metterci lo spazio giusto?
<cristian_c> SunRise, lshw -C network
<cristian_c> claudia1987, sì
<claudia1987> ok aspe mo provo
<acer> mibofra, ok sto facendo il backup
<claudia1987> cristian non succede nulla
<SunRise> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6141994/
<acer> al 55% del backup
<claudia1987> cioè mi fa inserire nuovamente il comando mi riappare ubuntu@ubuntu
<jester-> claudia1987: sudo fdisk -l  e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> o si fa natale
<jester-> !paste | claudia1987
<ubot-it> claudia1987: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<claudia1987> ok ho scritto li ciò che mi scriveva spero di aver fatto correttamente
<cristian_c> claudia1987, posta il link
<claudia1987> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6142001/
<claudia1987> spero di aver fatto correttamente
<jester-> claudia1987: sudo fdisk -l  e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<claudia1987> è quella la risposta
<jester-> è semplice la cosa, se fdisk non vede il disco significa che è morto
<mibofra> amen
<cristian_c> +
<claudia1987> nooooo
<mibofra> jester-: ma se non lo vedeva neanche sudo blkid
<jester-> anche gli hd muoiono
<claudia1987> e quindi non posso recuperare le foto?
<jester-> mibofra: mi pare logica la cosa
<cristian_c> scrive comando non trovato in inglese comand not found
<claudia1987> però se fosse morto non dovrebbe arrivarmi nemmeno al'avvio di windows o sbaglio?
<cristian_c> claudia1987, non hai copiato il risultato del ocmando
<jester-> claudia1987: sudo fdisk -l    (-elle)
<cristian_c> claudia1987, vorei vedere come lo hai scritto
<cristian_c> nel terminale
<mibofra> acer: sei ancora li xD ?
<claudia1987> ma ora sto scrivendo da un altro pc
<claudia1987> non dal pc su cui ho ubuntu
<SunRise> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6141994/
<claudia1987> ho scritto sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> claudia1987: se dice commnad not found hai scritto male
<claudia1987> provo a collegarmi dal pc su cui ho la live
<jester-> SunRise:  wifi integrata?
<cristian_c> claudia1987, puoi scriver eanche da lì
<cristian_c> o meglio copiar esu pastebin da quel pc
<cristian_c> claudia1987, sì
<SunRise> jester: ciao si un altro dell di casa..stesso problema :( :(
<SunRise> mani tra i capelli a distanza di 3 gg
<jester-> SunRise: lspci | grep -i network
<SunRise> integrata per risponderti
<SunRise> non funza come codice ...
<jester-> e dovresti usare il cavo fino a problema risolto
<jester-> SunRise: scrivi bene che funza
<claudia19872> ok ora sono connessa dal pc dove cè ubuntu
<jester-> claudia19872: sudo fdisk -l
<SunRise> copi incolla :D
<SunRise> copia *
<claudia19872> ora non mi da proprio piu nulla
<SunRise> se vado root? ti giuro che non funziona ahha
<claudia19872> torna a lampeggiarmi qui dove scrivo i comandi
<jester-> claudia19872: fa vedere comando e risposta
<cristian_c> SunRise, nel paste hai copiato solo ethernet
<claudia19872> non mi da risposta è quello il problema
<SunRise> cristian_c: e' tutto :(
<claudia19872>  ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<jester-> SunRise: scommetto che è broadcom e se non sei connesso col cavo è un casino
<jester-> claudia19872: il problema è che hd è andato, è un pc fisso?
<SunRise> hai ragione e' Broadcom e fortunatamente ho un cavo qui
<SunRise> :D mago
<claudia19872> quello che vedete scritto dopo è perchp dopo che scrivo sudo fdisk -l mi  va a capo e lampeggia per farmi scrivere il comando
<claudia19872> si è un fisso
<claudia19872> ma se era andato non doveva neanche farmi arrivare al'avvio di windows o sbaglio?
<acer> mibofra, ok fatto grazie
<jester-> claudia19872:  si ma poi non parte
<SunRise> jester: c'entrano gli header?
<claudia19872> esatto si riavvia
<claudia19872>  non posso recuperare in alcun modo i dati?
<jester-> SunRise: una volta collegato a cavo sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<jester-> claudia19872: è pc fisso?
<acer> mibofra, aadesso se volessi piallare tutto e rimettere tutto com'era in un altra sd o sulla stessa?
<claudia19872> si jester è un pc fisso
<SunRise> jester: dice che ho installata gia' la versione piu' recente.
<cristian_c> claudia19872, ls /dev/
<acer> mib
<jester-> claudia19872: la speranza è che i collegamenti si siano mossi, quindi aprilo e controlla le tubature
<cristian_c> claudia19872, digita questo
<cristian_c> SunRise, rfkill list
<acer> mibofra, mi spiego meglio vorrei formattare la scheda e rimettere le due partizioni al loro posto
<claudia19872> digitando ls /dev/ apre un altra schermata
<cristian_c> -,-
<claudia19872> se mi ridai il link del paste ti incollo ciò che mi esce scritto
<acer> mibofra, anche perche nel telefono uso una app che mi sposta tutte le applicazioni dalla memoria del telefono alla sd
<mibofra> acer: ah non vuoi recuperare dati
<claudia19872> ci sono una marea di voci cristian
<SunRise> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6142067/
<jester-> claudia19872: controlla che il cavo alimentazione e sata o ide siano connessi bene
<mibofra> acer: link2sd?
<acer> mibofra, no i dati che mi interessavano li ho recuerati
<claudia19872> jester si sono collegati correttamente
<acer> mibofra, si quella app li
<jester-> SunRise: sei collegato a vavo o no
<jester-> a cavo
<SunRise> jester-: si
<jester-> mi sembrate quelli che cercano di palpare senza mai riuscirci
<jester-> SunRise: apri un terminale
<mibofra> acer: eh ma devi recuperare prima l'intera partizione
<SunRise> ok
<dod> o/
<mibofra> mibofra: se hai qualcosa li dentro
<mibofra> se no formattiamola e tanti saluti
<mibofra> poi sposti le app xD
<acer> no la partizione dove sono le app non ha problemi
<cristian_c> !paste | claudia19872
<ubot-it> claudia19872: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<claudia19872> cristia qesto è quello che mi da http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6142072/
<SunRise> jester-: terminale aperto
<acer> non mi leggeva più la partizione dove erano foto musica etcc...
<jester-> SunRise: sudo apt-get update
<claudia19872> dopo aver scritto il comando che mi hai detto tu
<jester-> SunRise: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<mibofra> acer: devi recuperar qualcosa o no?
<SunRise> jester-: da lo stesso messaggio con questa procedura. e' gia' alla versione piu' recente
<jester-> SunRise: come fa ad essere installato se è nuova installazione
<acer> mibofra, la partizione dove sono le app sul computer le vede ma il telefono non mi legge più la sd
<SunRise> jester-: non ne ho idea :(
<mibofra> acer: dal pc copia i dati delle partizioni in delle cartelle
<acer> no non devo recuperare più nulla
<claudia19872> cristian sei riuscito a vedere
<acer> ok
<mibofra> prima dai ctrl+h così ti copi anche i file nascosti
<jester-> SunRise: anche i firm adesso si mettono per via ludica
<mibofra> e poi la pialliamo
<cristian_c> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6142072/
<cristian_c> sda1 e sda2
<cristian_c> jester-, qualcosa c'è
<jester-> SunRise: sudo rfkill unblock all
<SunRise> ok
<jester-> cristian_c:  di fatto no
<SunRise> codice dato
<jester-> SunRise: sudo modprobe b43
<SunRise> ok dato
<cristian_c> jester-, non dovrebbero comparire le partizioni allora
<jester-> SunRise: sudo ifconfig wolan0 up
<cristian_c> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6142067/
<cristian_c> jester-, non c'è neanche wlan
<cristian_c> c'è il bluetooth
<cristian_c> e basta
<SunRise> ERRORE leggendo i flag dell'interfaccia: nessun device corrisponde
<jester-> vediamo se è morta pure la wifi di SunRise
<claudia19872> cristian insomma cè un modo per recuperare i file o almeno le foto di windows secondo te?
<jester-> SunRise: lspci e metti nel paste
<SunRise> due portatili con scheda bruciata in due gg... favoloso
<SunRise> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6142109/
<cristian_c> claudia19872, sto cercando una souzione
<claudia19872> grazie
<jester-> SunRise: si vede solo la eth
<jester-> SunRise: della wifi nessuna traccia
<SunRise> domanda un po' a brucia pelo... un fulmine puo' provocare una cosa del genere?
<cristian_c> claudia19872, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<SunRise> due dell in un solo giorno...
<jester-> SunRise: anche altro
<cristian_c> claudia19872, sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<SunRise> ok grazie. della risposta.
<cristian_c> claudia19872, nel caso, apri prima gparted
<jester-> sei gia fortunato che non ti abbia cioccato tutta la schedamatre
<cristian_c> megli prima con gparted
<claudia19872> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt mount: /dev/sda2: can't read superblock ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<cristian_c> SunRise, ah, un filmine?
<cristian_c> *fulmine
<cristian_c> tutto si spiega , allora
<cristian_c> claudia19872, apri gparted
<SunRise> jester-: ho una scheda wifi che si installa come un chip sotto al laptop con i due soliti cavi grigio e nero.. lo spazio di ingresso e' uguale, ma e' piu' lunga, e sicuramente piu' datata. posso sostituirla?
<SunRise> cristian_c: si un fulmine di 3 gg fa'
<claudia19872> mi appare questa finestra
<jester-> SunRise: puioi provare
<jester-> SunRise: ideale pigliargli una usb netgear o linksys
<SunRise> ho gia' una netgear, ma vorrei provare a tenere meno usb occupate possibile
<claudia19872> mi dice che non ho i privilegi nel root
<cristian_c> claudia19872, sudo gparted
<SunRise> cmq dicevo.. i drivere per questa scheda dove posso trovarli jester-: ?
<SunRise> driver*
<cristian_c> SunRise, usa un hub usb
<cristian_c> XD
<jester-> SunRise: solitamente sono nel kernel se non è una cosa strana
<jester-> SunRise: comunqu driver o no lspci la deve vedere se funza
<SunRise> cristian_c: di che cosa si tratta?
<claudia19872> Input/output error during read on /dev/sda
<claudia19872> mi da questo
<SunRise> ok ci provo jester-: sono determinato adesso :D
<cristian_c> SunRise, è un repòoicatore di porte usb
<SunRise> ovvero un dispositivo che aumente il numero delle porte usb modelli tipo trust ecc?
<cristian_c> SunRise, http://stuffopolis.net/UploadFolder/4port-usb-IDhub.jpg
<claudia19872> se schiaccio ignore mi apre la finestra
<cristian_c> ad esempio
<cristian_c> claudia19872, ma si è aperta la finestra?
<claudia19872> schiacciando ignora si
<claudia19872> e cè scritto unallocated 298gb
<cristian_c> azz
<cristian_c> e basta
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> claudia19872, allora proviamo con testdisk
<SunRise> ahah si hai ragione, ma credo che averla integrata sia migliore :D comunque grazie, credo di averne una in piu' ed esattamente quella della trust ^^
<claudia19872> si sia su partizione he su file sistem cè scritto unallocated
<claudia19872> sempre sudo testdkisk?
<cristian_c> claudia19872, posta uno screenshot
<cristian_c> !image | claudia19872
<ubot-it> claudia19872: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> claudia19872, posta uno screenshot di gparted
<claudia19872> http://imagebin.org/271637
<SunRise> jester-: ho inserito la scheda wifi sullo slot apposito, dovrei riavviare ?
<claudia19872> eccolo
<cristian_c> mmmm
<SunRise>  oppure se do lspci compare?
<jester-> SunRise: prova
<jester-> lspci
<jester-> se non compare riavvii
<cristian_c> claudia1987chidu gparted
<jester-> SunRise: ma non la'vrai messa a caldo
<cristian_c> claudia19872, chiudi  gparted
<claudia19872> ok chiuso
<cristian_c> claudia19872, e in un terminale digita: sudo testdisk
<jester-> SunRise: la mobo va a mignotte
<SunRise> sono un follo ^^
<SunRise> folle*
<jester-> eh si vede
<cristian_c> lol
<claudia19872> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo testdisk sudo: testdisk: command not found
<claudia19872> mi dice questo
<SunRise> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6142173/
<cristian_c> claudia19872, ma è installato?
<mibofra> passati a testdisk?
<claudia19872> ubuntu no l ho lanciato dal cd ma se serve installarlo lo installo
<mibofra> acer ci sei?
<jester-> SunRise: riavvia
<cristian_c> mibofra, sì, ti faccio vedere
<SunRise> a fra poco
<cristian_c> mibofra, http://imagebin.org/271637
<cristian_c> mibofra, in sda ci sono sda1 e sda2
<cristian_c> mibofra, a questo punto, invece che riparare il filesystem, meglio recuperare il materiale
<claudia19872> a me basta recuperare le foto
<claudia19872> poi formatto
<mibofra> potresti far ulteriore danno
<claudia19872> vabbè se è da buttare l hd poco mi importa purchè recupero le foto
<SunRise_> ok, che dovrebbe accadere ora?
<jester-> SunRise_: lspci
<claudia19872> una domanda da idiota quando io metto il cd di windows per procedere al installazione e arriva al punto in cui devo formattare ho 2 partizioni 1 di 18gb  che si chiama tipo partizione del sistema  e l'altra che si chiama d normale
<SunRise_> la sto tenendo con le dita che cade
<jester-> se sana la vede
<claudia19872> d mi sembra
<jester-> SunRise_: lol
<claudia19872> se formatto solo quella del sistema e installo windows di nuovo perdo i dati?
<jester-> SunRise_: non è il modo di maneggiare i pc
<cristian_c> claudia19872, installa ntfs-tools
<SunRise_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6142207/
<claudia19872> qui sulla live di ubuntu?
<mibofra> a dopo ragazzi
<cristian_c> claudia19872, sì
<SunRise_> me ne sto rendendo conto... ma non e' in pericolo e' ben salda ora
<claudia19872> ok ora vado a cena dopo mi collego e provo a scaricarlo
<claudia19872> cmq per ora grazie 1000 a dopo se ci sei tanto uso lo stesso nick
<jester-> SunRise_: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<cristian_c> claudia19872, una volta installato, prova a digitare: ntfsfix /dev/sda
<SunRise_> e' lei?
<jester-> yess
<jester-> ezioxx
<SunRise_> sono felice :)
<SunRise_> ora come procedo?
<cristian_c> claudia19872, una volta installato, prova a digitare: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda
<jester-> SunRise_: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<jester-> finito fischia
<SunRise_> ha finito
<SunRise_> O.O
<jester-> SunRise_: sudo modprobe b43
<SunRise_> dato
<jester-> SunRise_: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<SunRise_> nessun device
<cristian_c> SunRise_, che era successo alla wifi?
<SunRise_> ho cambiato scheda al volo cristian_c:
<SunRise_> e' un' altra :)
<jester-> SunRise_: sicuro che firmware-b43-installer si sia installato?
<SunRise_> ti posto
<jester-> SunRise_: parliamo della 13.04?
<SunRise_> 12.04
<jester-> mmm
<SunRise_> aspetto la 13.10
<jester-> fa vedere comando e rispsota
<jester-> risposta
<SunRise_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6142231/
<cristian_c> SunRise_, sempre broadcom?
<SunRise_> si cristian_c
<cristian_c> non potevi scegliere qualcosa di meglio?
<jester-> SunRise_: riavvia
<cristian_c> XD
<SunRise_> ok
<SunRise> eccomi
<jester-> SunRise: iwconfig
<SunRise> non compare
<SunRise> ti posto se vuoi
<jester-> SunRise: no
<jester-> SunRise: fa rivedere lspci
<SunRise> jester-:neri driver compare
<SunRise> driver aggiuntivi intendo
<jester-> SunRise: mi serve il tipo per un cotrollo
<jester-> SunRise: quindi lspci | grep i network
<jester-> SunRise:  e pure rfkill list
<SunRise> ok
<SunRise> ho voluto avviarlo e devo riavviare, devo inserire comunque il codice lspci | grep i network?
<SunRise> nonostante avviato?
<jester-> SunRise: quindi lspci | grep i network
<SunRise> ok lol
<jester-> SunRise: quindi lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> mancava -
<SunRise> dato
<SunRise> compare
<SunRise> :D
<SunRise> vuoi il post?
<jester-> si
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<SunRise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6142280/
<jester-> SunRise:  e pure rfkill list
<jester-> SunRise: è giusto il firm
<SunRise> ho dato rfkill list
<jester-> fa vedere
<SunRise> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6142284/
<jester-> strano che non la veda
<jester-> SunRise: sudo rmmod b43
<jester-> SunRise: sudo modprobe b43
<SunRise> il secondo?
<jester-> entrambi
<SunRise> pensavo avessi scritto male sorry :D
<SunRise> error: module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
<jester-> ok dai il secondo
<SunRise> ok
<SunRise> dato
<jester-> iwconfig
<SunRise> niente output
<SunRise> ok
<SunRise> iwconfig lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.
<jester-> SunRise: dmesg e metti nel paste
<SunRise> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6142305/
<jester-> SunRise: capì non gli garba il firm da repo
<jester-> SunRise: spe
<SunRise> ok
<SunRise> senti posso riavviare nel frattempo?
<jester-> SunRise: si
<SunRise> ok
<SunRise_> eccomi
<jester-> SunRise_: copia incolla per bene ua riga alla volta http://paste.ubuntu.com/6142332/
<SunRise_> ok faro' del mio meglio :)
<SunRise_> dopo quest codice"sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter  " compare"/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5$" e cursore lampeggiante, copio affianco la prossima riga?
<SunRise_> ovvero"sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter"?
<jester-> il cutter dovresti gia averlo e dira che è alla versione piu recente
<jester-> quindi fai il reste
<SunRise_> ok
<SunRise_> "sudo rmmod b43" stesso problema ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
<jester-> vai avanto
<jester-> i
<jester-> non è caricato quindi non c'è
<SunRise_> dato, cursore a capo lampeggiante
<jester-> iwconfig
<SunRise_> ok
<jester-> c'è?
<SunRise_> noo dicevo ok do il codice
<SunRise_> niente
<jester-> dmesg
<SunRise_> ok
<jester-> SunRise_: sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware driver/wl_apsta_mimo.o  hai visto la sfila fi files estratti?
<SunRise_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6142385/
<SunRise_> erano gia installati
<SunRise_> dice
<jester-> SunRise_:  sudo gedit /etc/modules
<SunRise_> ok
<jester-> SunRise_: aggiungo sotto b43
<jester-> salva e riavvia
<SunRise_> sotto ultima riga?
<jester-> si
<SunRise_> riavvio
<jester-> SunRise_: l'hai fissata bene?
<SunRise> Jester-: sei un mito
<SunRise> ha trovato Alice
<SunRise> ho inserito la pass e funza
<SunRise> :D
<SunRise> ora non rimane che inserirlo all'interno del box.
<SunRise> jester-: da spento posso togliere la scheda senza problemi?
<jester-> SunRise: da spento si
<spartacus_72> sera
<SunRise> Jester-: pensavo eri interessato a sapere che ho sistemato la scheda in maniera ottimale e tutto funza
<mibofra> acer, :)
<cyberpork> salve raagazziiiiiii
<cyberpork> chi ha dimestichezza con il magico uefi?
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-15
<vice_> :)
<Ciao> ciao
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> ola
<drzvago>   Ho un grave problema. Il mio touchpad non va, si muove il puntatore, ma non vanno il tasto destro né quello sinistro.  Spero possiate aiutarmi. Grazie.  Ho l'ultima versione di Ubuntu 64bit su Asus X551
<calimero_82> ciao a tutti raga
<calimero_82> non capisco perchè non riesco a montare un file iso....
<calimero_82> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop "<path>/image.iso" /mnt faccio questo dal terminale solo che sostituisco al posto di mnt una cartella diversa di percorso
<calimero_82> sto sul terminale nella cartella dove sta l'iso
<enzotib> errore?
<calimero_82> si ciao enzotib non me lo fa fare
<enzotib> calimero_82, la domanda era un'abbreviazione per "che errore ti dà?"
<calimero_82> mi mostra una serie di opzioni da fare con mount come se mount -o non fosse giusto
<calimero_82> posto su pastebin
<calimero_82> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8349646/
<calimero_82> enzotib:  :http://paste.ubuntu.com/8349646/
<calimero_82> we mibofra non riesco a montare un iso da terminale
<calimero_82> dice che è protetto che devo fare?
<calimero_82> qualcuno mi può aiutare? questo è il paste grazie infinite :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/8349646/
<zara89> hey anyone could help....problems with installation of Ubuntu 14.04
<zara89> please...
<Giane> can u speak italian?
<zara89> sì
<Giane> quali problemi?
<zara89> ho scaricato l'ISO, preparato su chiavetta usb, lanciato...ho iniziato l'installazione, scelto di installare a fianco di windows 7, mi riavvia il pc, entro in windows, mi esce la finestra di installazione e tutto ok, scelgo dimensioni e nome utente, poi mentre prova a installare mi da: nonetype object has no attribute get_info . Ho provato a riscaricare la iso e rimetterla su usb, ma è successo di nuovo!
<Giane> in che senso entri in windows e ti esce la finestra di installazione?
<zara89> mi si apre in automatico una finestra "Programma di installazione di Ubuntu" da cui posso Scegliere le dimensioni da riservare sul disco, il disco, nome utente e password...! e poi andando avanti inizia a estrarre i file per l'installazione!
<Giane> ma stai utilizzando wubi? o lo stai installando come partizione a parte?
<zara89> wubi
<zara89> nessuna partizione  a parte
<Giane> ok allora non ti serve la chiavetta USB
<Giane> scarica di nuovo la iso e scarica wubi separatamente da qui
<Giane> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/maverick/wubi.exe
<zara89> ok poi come faccio?
<Giane> poi avvi wubi e fai puntare alla iso
<Giane> wubi comunque non è la soluzione migliore se posso permettermi
<Giane> serve più per provare ubuntu
<Giane> se puoi usa una macchina virtuale è più comoda
<zara89> però non riesco a fare nuove partizioni..
<zara89> non saprei come fare
<Giane> wubi installa ubuntu come programma di windows non ha una sua partizione a partizione a parte infatti poi te lo ritrovi nell'elenco dei programmi installati di windows
<zara89> sìsì l'avevo già installato così, ma era una versione vecchia su un altro pc...comunque, come faccio a "puntare" la iso? non me lo chiede!
<Giane> eh non so non l'ho mai usato ho solo letto sui forum XD
<Giane> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1641044
<zara89> perchè ora mi da un errore con "Cannot download the metalink"
<Giane> in questo dice di metterlo nella stessa cartella della iso
<Supercele> c'è qualcuno on lina a cui possa chiedere aiuto per il mio pc?
<Guest81295> buongiorno, avrei un problema da sottoporvi circa il funzionamento di ubuntu
<Giane> chiedete
<krabador> chiedete messere
<Guest81295> eh eh  grazie per il messere
<Guest81295> in realtà utilizzo ubuntu da molti anni oramai
<Guest81295> ma negli ultimi aggiornamenti
<Guest81295> continua a darmi errori
<Guest81295> con conseguente limitazione d'uso
<Guest81295> ripararli e/o aggiornarli è impossibile
<Guest81295> anche nella gestione pacchetti
<Guest81295> cosa  è meglio fare?
<Guest81295> grazie
<krabador> Guest81295, è il caso che posti questi errori
<krabador> !pastebin |  Guest81295
<ubot-it> Guest81295: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest81295> grazie molte
<pac> ciao a tutti sono du kubuntu e non trovo la maniera di attivare i suoni di sistema. Ma esistono?
<vice_> ciao, non so la differenza tra java 7 e8
<vice_> uso ubuntu 14.04.1 comunità 64
<vice_> oo
<vice_> ??
<enzotib> vice_, e ri serve saperlo?
<enzotib> ti*
<partenio> salve a tutti volevo info per installazione di xubunto: ho scaricato l'ultima versione del software dal sito stesso,  masterizzo l'immagine iso con il programma nero burning , il passo successivo è quello di farlo partore con priorità del dvd room ,viene visualizzata la prima schermata della scelta lingua e poi nulla più il computer si blocca e non vuole più sapere : configurazione computer pentium 4 1,80 gb di memoria ram h
<jester-> partenio: dopo aver scelto la lingua primi F6 e setta nomodeset
<jester-> il pc è un po vecchino
<antonio__> buona sera
<antonio__> non riesco ad eleminare una cartella di file, l'ho messa nel cestino ma non me lo fa svuotare
<enzotib> antonio__, hai fatto qualche operazione da root?
<antonio__> si
<jester-> sicuro ma non ricordo dove ha il cestino unuty
<enzotib> ecco: antonio__ sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<antonio__> AL posto di user devo mettere il mio nome?
<enzotib> antonio__, fa tutto da solo, copia e incolla
<antonio__> grazie
<enzotib> antonio__, per mettere a posto il proprietario, dopodiché dovresti poter svuotare il cestino senza problemi
<antonio__> grazie mille il cestino è vuoto
<antonio__> dovrei formattare un hard disk esterno cosa potrei usare?
<jester-> antonio__: gparted
<antonio__> grazie
<partenio> salve a tutti gli amici; avevo una domanda da porvi: sono un possessore di un computer P4 con 1.8 gb di ram ed un hard-disk sata da 250gb; ho scaricato la versione di xubunto per una maggiore velocità ed efficenza del sistema operativo, trattandosi di una macchina un pò datata; ho masterizzato la versione su un dvd con il programma nero burning, vado ad avviarlo con priorità dvdroom (dalla bios) esegue la prima parte ed esattam
<partenio> confermo con invio per poi ripropormi una scheramata nera e nulla più; il computer rimane bloccato. Qualè il motivo di questo errore? Grazie anticipatamente
<krabador> partenio, fa partire il dvd, al menu premi f6, seleziona nomodeset, e scegli prova
<partenio> ok proverò e vi farò sapere. Grazie 1000 per il tuo consiglio
<krabador> partenio, di niente
<partenio> un'ultima informazione.Attualmente ho installato la versione di ubunto 12.0 ed ho notato che và molto lento nell'aprire le varie pagine
<partenio> con la versione di xubunto vado a migliorare questo problema
<jester-> partenio: 12.0?
<krabador> partenio, da dove ha scaricato il sistema operativo?
<partenio> da questo sito
<partenio> versione 14
<krabador> partenio, quale sito?
<jester-> partenio: hai un P4 sarebbe piu o meno come dire: ho il motorino ciao va piano e  in salita devo pure pedalare
<antonio__> salve
<antonio__> gparted risulta come soft installato
<jester-> sulla live si
<antonio__> ma non so come farlo partire
<enzotib> antonio__, da terminale: gparted-pkexec
<jester-> antonio__: sistema --> editor partizioni
<antonio__> grazie
<partenio> la procedura per cancellare l'attuale sistema con la versione di xubuntu non intaccando la versione di windows qualè?
<cristian_c> partenio, reinstalli nella stessa partizione durante l'installazione
<cristian_c> sempre che tu voglia reinstallare
<partenio> ok proverò a reinstallarlo nella stessa partizione dove attualmente vi è la versione di ubunto e vi faccio sapere se tutto è andato a buon fine. Grazie a tutti gli amici della chat
<cristian_c> partenio, vedi se c'è anche un'opzione reinstalla
<cristian_c> per semplificare le cose
<cristian_c> partenio, e leggi il wiki in merito a installazione e partizionamento
<partenio> ok adesso sono fuori, stasera proverò il consiglio di krabador e quello tuo
<partenio> saluti a tutti gli amici della chat e grazie per i consigli puntuali e precisi
<marco_nero> salve, ho bisogno di un aiuto.  Il mio pc ha una partizione con ubuntu e una con windows 7.  Per mie necessità devo sostituire la partizione di windows 7 e devo emtterci windows xp, il tutto senza danneggiare la partizione con ubuntu. E' possibile fare tutto cio?
<cybernova> marco_nero, una volta reistallato xp dovrai ripristinare il boot loader di linux perchè verrà sovrascritto da quello di winz xp
<cybernova> marco_nero, questa è la guida da seguire, una volta installato xp nella partizione di winz 7: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<marco_nero> ok, ma farà ciò anche se lo installo nella partizione di 7?
<cybernova> marco_nero, si
<marco_nero> è facile da fare la procedura?
<cybernova> marco_nero, molto semplice, devi semplicemente seguire la guida che ti ho linkato
<marco_nero> ok grazie mille. Un'altra cosa, siccome devo salvare alcuni file come foto, musica etc.. che ho su win 7, è possibile direttamente da ubuntu salvarmele nella partizione appunto di ubuntu=
<marco_nero> ?
<cybernova> marco_nero, si da dentro ubuntu, puoi montare la partizione in cui è installato winz7 e navigando tra le cartelle potrai salvare quello che vuoi normalmente
<marco_nero> come faccio cio? perchè io ho trovato un'icona che si chiama volume da 199gb (che sarebbe tutto l'hard disk) e dentro c'è tutto, ma molti file non riesco a trovarli
<cybernova> marco_nero, dal file manager, quello che utilizzi per navigare in maniera grafica tra le cartelle, a lato dovrebbe comparire la partizione di winz da montare con dentro tutti i file
<marco_nero> a me escono 3 cose: volume da 199gb, riservato per il sistema, computer, non mi esce la partizione di windows
<cybernova> marco_nero, hai installato ubuntu con wubi?
<marco_nero> io ho scaricato ubuntu, ho fatto una live da usb, poi sul bios ho selezionato la usb con dentro ubuntu, ho fatto partire la live e da la lo ho installato
<cybernova> marco_nero, ok comunque navigando in uno di quei direttori dovresti trovare la tua installazione winz, se sei su ubuntu da terminale dammi l'output di sudo fdisk -l
<cybernova> !paste | marco_nero
<ubot-it> marco_nero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marco_nero> Disk /dev/sda: 251.0 GB, 250999111168 bytes 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 30515 cilindri, totale 490232639 settori Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Identificativo disco: 0xf8fcf8fc  Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048      206847      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT 
<cybernova> marco_nero, su pastebin
<marco_nero> come si fa? non sono molto esperto in queste cose
<cybernova> marco_nero, leggi: <ubot-it> marco_nero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagin
<marco_nero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8351418/
<cybernova> marco_nero, da terminale: sudo blkid
<cybernova> sempre su paste
<marco_nero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8351426/
<cybernova> marco_nero, ok ora dai, mkdir ~/Windows && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda5 ~/Windows
<marco_nero> tutto attaccato devo dare il comando o sono due staccati?
<cybernova> marco_nero, copia ed incolla è un comando unicp
<marco_nero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8351446/
<cybernova> marco_nero, eh pare che tu l'abbia già montato, quindi dovresti vederlo da qualche parte
<cybernova> marco_nero, da terminale rmdir ~/Windows
<marco_nero> ok adesso mi metto a guardare tutto allora
<marco_nero> ok adesso l'ho trovato in una cartella, ma non capisco una cosa, se vado su "desktop" mi escono solo i collegamenti delle applicazioni che avevo nel desktop, non le cartelle con dentro i file...vabbhe fa niente alla fine, vado su windows e copio manualmente su una usb. Grazie mille per l'aiuto!
<marco_nero> ah comunque con quel comando non mi esce niente
<marco_nero> lo incollo, premo invio e no nmi esce nienet
<cybernova> marco_nero, è giusto, serve per cancellare la cartella che ti avevo fatto creare prima con mkdir
<Marco_ner0> OK sono passato sul cellulare
<cybernova> Marco_ner0, è giusto, serve per cancellare la cartella che ti avevo fatto creare prima con mkdir
<cybernova> riguardo alla tua domanda di prima in cui chiedevi come mai non ti usciva niente
<Marco_ner0> ah OK perfetto. adesso sono su windows, mi salvo i file che mi servono, li passo su ubuntu, installo XP da USB sovrascrivendo 7 e poi seguo la guida che mi hai dato, dovrebbe essere tutto apposto giusto?
<cybernova> Marco_ner0, esatto
<Marco_ner0> secondo te se installo XP devo reinstallare tutti i driver?
<cybernova> Marco_ner0, credo di si, ma questa è una domanda che devi fare nel canale di supporto windows
<Marco_ner0> ah si si era solo per sapere. esiste anche quel canale?
<cybernova> Marco_ner0, dovrebbe essere ##windows
<Marco_ner0> cioè devo scrivere in chat ##windows?
<cybernova> Marco_ner0, /join ##windows devi scrivere questo
<Marco_ner0> OK grazie mille per l aiuto
<Marco_ner0> adesso provo
<cybernova> Marco_ner0, di nulla
<antonio__> buona sera atutti  ho aperto gparted, per formattare l'hard disk esterno che procedura devo seguire?
<krabador> antonio__, selezioni il device dal menu a tendina, ti assicuri che sia smontato, tasto destro sulla partizione , "formatta" , e tanti saluti
<antonio__> mi chiede formatta come
<antonio__> scelgo pulito?
<krabador> antonio__, se devi attaccare il disco anche in sistemi win, e televisori , fat32
<antonio__> no windows no televisore
<krabador> antonio__, allora ext4
<antonio__> forse meglio fat 32 non si sa mai che lo debba attaccare a qualche pc con windows
<krabador> appunto
<antonio__> grazie mille
<antonio__> non riesco a capire se sta procedendo la formattazione in basso mi dice 1 operazione in sospeso
<krabador> il piacere della sorpresa
<antonio__> i dati ci sono ancora tutti
<enzotib> antonio__, attenzione che FAT32 ha il limite di 4GB per file
<enzotib> antonio__, poi devi applicare le operazioni cliccando su pulsante della barra
<antonio__> non me la fa fare
<antonio__> provo con ext4?
<enzotib> antonio__, che significa "non me la fa fare"?
<antonio__> ho applicato le operazioni ma non è andato a buon fine, è apparso il simbolo del divieto di accesso
<krabador> !image | antonio__
<ubot-it> antonio__: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> antonio__, tasto destro, informazioni , fa uno screenshot , e mandalo
<dino_> ciao
<enzotib> !ciao | dino_
<ubot-it> dino_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<dino_> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | dino_
<ubot-it> dino_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<dino_> ok
<antonio__> sembra stia partendo
<dino_> sto cercando di installare l'ultima versione di ubuntu
<dino_> ma ogni volta che appare la prima schermata con la scritta ubuntu si blocca e poi appare una schermata nera
<dino_> ovviamente non mi fa proseguire
<antonio__> operazione conclusa con successo
<dino_> sulla schermata nera ad un certo punto appaiono diverse scritte ossia....
<dino_> "Built-in shell (ash)
<antonio__> ora devo montarlo per poterlo usare?
<dino_> Built-in shell (ash)  enter help for a list of built-in commands
<dino_> Built-in shell (ash)  enter help for a list of built-in commands          (Initramfs)unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<krabador> antonio__, attento col cacciavite
<Gabriele> ciao a tutti
<Gabriele> se possibile avrei bisogno di sapere come mai il regolatore del "suono di sistema" non funziona piu'
<Gabriele> posso diminuirlo al minimo, o alzarlo al massimo, ma non fa nulla
<Gabriele> premesso che uso jack e pulseaudio contemporaneamente
<Gabriele> ed ho attivato le librerie di sistema che mi consentono di gestirli in toto
<Gabriele> grazie
<cristian_c> Gabriele, quale libreria?
<vice_> ciao
<enzotib> !ciao | vice_
<ubot-it> vice_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<vice_> ho problemi a copiare file da android
<vice_> lo collego con usb e copio i file, poi a metà copia si blocca e da errore
<cristian_c> vice_, poi hai risolto per il mic?
<vice_> ciao cri.. si ho messo un altra scheda audio :)
<cristian_c> vice_, questo lo sapevo, ma hai trovato difficoltà anche con quella, ricordo
<vice_> ho reinstallato ubuntu e va tutto bene (sempre con la scheda nuova)
<vice_> mi date un aiuto con android?
<vice_> wow... grazie
<vice_> vado a cena
<vice_> buona cena anche a voi :)
<Gabriele> cristian_c in realtà è un pacchetto: pulseaudio-module-jack
<Gabriele> ragazzi scusate, la barra "suono di sistema" non fa piu' il suo dovere...mi spiego meglio...posso aumentare o diminuire il volume, non cambia assolutamente nulla
<Gabriele> devo usare per forza alsamixer...come posso ovviare a questo ?
<akis24> sera
<fabio_> salve.. cerco di installare ubuntu sul mio nuovo computer ma ho dei preoblemi con le partizioni.. chi sa darmi una mano?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | fabio_
<ubot-it> fabio_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<antonio__> salve
<antonio__> è possibile operare sull'iphone con ubuntu 14
<akis24> !chat | antonio__
<ubot-it> antonio__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<neramarea> 'sera... come faccio a spostare a destra i pulsanti massimizza/minimizza/chiudi su chromium? Versione 37.0.2062.94 Ubuntu 12.04 (290621) (64-bit) Non uso Unity.
<cristian_c> neramarea, non sono a destra di default?
<neramarea> no
<neramarea> non in quello che sto usando, perlomeno
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> neramarea, stessa cosa con chrome 37 e chromium 36?
<neramarea> cristian_c non ho una gran voglia di regredire chromium...
<neramarea> ;-)
<cristian_c> neramarea, dico prima dell'upgrade
<neramarea> ho installato direttamente questa
<neramarea> il problema sta quahttp://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/125526/gnome-shell-integration-in-chrome-not-working  ma pensavo ci fosse una strada alternativa...
<cristian_c> neramarea, non ho capito il link cosa c'entri con questo discorso
<Lazza_> ciao.... posso disturbarvi?
<cristian_c> !ciao | Lazza_
<ubot-it> Lazza_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> lol
<Lazza_> Lettore regione lombardia
<Lazza_> esistono i driver ?
<cristian_c> Lazza_, mi pare ci sia una pagina wiki dedicata
<cristian_c> !cms
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cms'
<Lazza_> premessa sono nuovo in ambiente ubunto...
<Lazza_> sorry ubuntu
<Lazza_> http://tekdrops.wordpress.com/2012/02/11/crs-e-linux/#more-2540
<Lazza_> questo articolo mi convince,  ma non so come fare...
<cristian_c> Lazza_, è sempre bene seguire la documentazione ufficiale e il wiki
<cristian_c> invece di provare con guide esterne
<Lazza_> ok ho cercato la risposta qui
<Lazza_> http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/6109/carta-regionale-dei-servizi
<cristian_c> eh
<Lazza_> e loro ( ancora voi ) mi mandate li
<cristian_c> ?
<Lazza_> tipo
<Lazza_> cristian_c, non puoi farmi vedere una volta ...condividendo il monitor?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Lazza_, se vuoi ti linko il wiki
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/TesseraSanitaria
<cristian_c> uhm, va aggiunta la lombardia
<cristian_c> Lazza_, alla fine ti conviene installare quei quattro pacchetti dai repo ufficiali
<Lazza_> ma come diavolo si fa ad istallare i pacchetti?
<cristian_c> !pacchetti
<ubot-it> in Ubuntu tutto il sistema di installazione e aggiornamento è centralizzato: se vuoi davvero essere comodo non usare altri tools al di fuori di Synaptic, Ubuntu software center, kpackagekit e Update Manager (grafici) oppure apt-get o aptitude (da riga di comando). Vedi anche !synaptic, !adept, !apt, !aptitude, !deb
<Lazza_> oh non capisco...
<cristian_c> Lazza_, i pacchetti li installi tramite gli strumenti elencati sopra
<cristian_c> o anche solamente con un sudo apt-get install nomepacchetto , da terminale
<zavorra> salve a tutti , voglio installare una chiavetta wi-fi che contiene anche i cd con i driver per linux
<zavorra> ma nn ci riesco
<tumbler> cosa c'è nel cd?
<jester->  zavorra contiene cd?
<jester-> deve essere bella rossa
<jester-> grossa
<zavorra> l'unico file che riconosco  è install.sh
<tumbler> ok avvialo da terminale
<tumbler> cd /cartella/di/origine
<tumbler> sh install.sh
<zavorra> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8353770/
<zavorra> ecco come si ferma
<tumbler> per fermare control c
<zavorra> no , scusa intendevo "dove" si ferma
<tumbler> zavorra (angela :)) dovresti avere una cartella sulla Scrivania ora ... confermi?
<zavorra> oops.....adesso funziona !!  giuro nn hotoccato nulla!
<tumbler> come no ... hai compilato il driver ... ci sta che funzioni
<tumbler> sono plug and play ... neanche devi riavviare hehehe
<zavorra> ma nel terminale mi dice che ci sono 2 errori,,,,,
<jester-> ma compilato nel cd?
<tumbler> in effetti hai un errore nel make  ... se funziona non mi preoccuperei per adesso
<tumbler> \o/ come nel cd???
<jester-> come fa a compilare nel cd che non puo scrivere
<zavorra> infatti adesso non mi da piùnulla
<tumbler> bhe loscript punterà alla home non credi?
<zavorra> e continuo a nn toccare niente
<tumbler> o comunque al kernel del sistema anche se da cd
<jester-> deve copiare la cartella nella home e poi usare sudo ./sticass.sh
<tumbler> zavorra
<tumbler> devi provare a staccare la chiavetta e riavviare
<tumbler> poi ricollega e vedi se funziona al primo colpo
<tumbler> se hai voglia postaci il contenuto del install
<zavorra> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8353891/
<zavorra> ecco il risultato
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-16
<Robandcla> ciao
<enzotib> !ciao | Robandcla
<ubot-it> Robandcla: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Robandcla> ciao a tutti. sono un neofita e mi scuso per questo
<ExPBoy> Robandcla, mica è una colpa
<Robandcla> avrei un quesito e non sono riuscito a trovare risposte semplici in giro per il web. vorrei installare ubuntu 14.04 su di un nuovo ssd
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ExPBoy> quando ti chiede il supporto dai l'identificativo del nuovo ssd
<Robandcla> la mb lo vede perfettamente ma in fase di installazione non mi da nessuna opzione
<ExPBoy> seguita la guida?
<Robandcla> si
<ExPBoy> in fase di installazione chiede sempre dove voglio installare
<ExPBoy> se non ti vede ssd non so dirti
<Robandcla> infatti di solito è così, ma stavolta non c'è nulla.
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> Robandcla, da dove hai scaricato l'iso?
<Robandcla> e' possibile secondo voi che la mia vetusta mb non sia perfettamente compatibile? Cioè lo vede come hd secondario, ma non lo vede come primario?
<Robandcla> non so se sono stato chiaro.....
<ExPBoy> Robandcla, non ho elementi per darti una risposta
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> comunque non hai risposto alla domanda
<Robandcla> scusa non l'avevo letta
<Robandcla> ho scaricato dal sito di ubuntu
<Robandcla> da dove poi mi sono collegato a questa chat
<ExPBoy> hai masterizzato la iso su dvd o usb?
<Robandcla> usb
<ExPBoy> (controllato md5?)
<ExPBoy> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Robandcla> no
<Robandcla> adesso controllo
<ExPBoy> magsro contolla a volte scarica male e quindi poi da problemi
<ExPBoy> poi se il tuo pc è vecchiotto magari con poca ram ....
<it0mbr> Buongiorno, ho Atom N270 con XP e ho provato ad installare LUBUNTU. Errore alla fine dell'installazione con messaggio "Permission denied" . Qualcuno ha suggerimenti su come risolvere l'intoppo ? Grazie 1000
<Robandcla> ok ho controllato. ci ho messo un po' per capire..... comunque è perfettamente uguale. il mio pc ha 4gb di ram
<ExPBoy> Robandcla, se in fase di installazione non ti vede ssd non so dirti
<Robandcla> ok grazie lo stesso per il tempo dedicatomi. buona giornata a tutti
<Gabriel_> ciao ragazzi
<Gabriel_> qualcuno sa dirmi come impostare la prorità di avvio di un demone?
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<Gabriel_> cristian_c: devo avviare un programma di "avvio automatico" prima di un altro sempre che si avvia automaticamente
<Gabriel_> ho visto che si dovrebbe usare il comando nice e impostare la priorità...però non vorrei far danni, perchè non so esattamente che priorità dare
<Gabriel_> se do -20 e non mi parte il pc non sarebbe un buon affare
<cristian_c> Gabriel_, usa uno sleep
<Gabriel_> cristian_c: intendi creare un script?
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> molto semplice
<Gabriel_> e lo script parte in un runlevel primario?
<Gabriel_> cioè, parte prima dei demoni, giusto?
<enzotib> Gabriel_, c'entra niente il "nice", quali sono questi due demoni?
<Gabriel_> enzotib: sono pulseaudio e qjackctl
<Gabriel_> enzotib: devo far partire prima jack e poi pulseaudio
<enzotib> Gabriel_, find /etc/rc* -iname '*pulse*'
<enzotib> Gabriel_, find /etc/rc* -iname '*jack*'
<enzotib> !pastebin | Gabriel_
<ubot-it> Gabriel_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> ma forse non sono demoni nel senso di servizi, sono applicazioni utente, sebbene funzionino in background
<Gabriel_> enzotib: non mostrano nulla i comandi
<Gabriel_> enzotib: esatto
<Gabriel_> enzotib: pulseaudio forse viene visto come programma
<enzotib> Gabriel_, grep 'pulse\|jack' /etc/xdg/autostart/* ~/.config/autostart/*
<Gabriel_> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8356775/
<enzotib> !info pulseaudio-module-jack
<ubot-it> pulseaudio-module-jack (source: pulseaudio): jackd modules for PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.0-0ubuntu11 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 159 kB
<enzotib> Gabriel_, non è che ti serve questo ^^ ?
<monica_> ciao! premetto che ho cercato in wiki e forum ... scheda grafica ATI ... spesso all'accensione mi perde i settaggi dopo il passaggio alla 14
<enzotib> Gabriel_, dubito che sia appropriato andare a fare pacioccamenti a mano
<Gabriel_> enzotib: già installato ;)
<Gabriel_> enzotib: mi spiego meglio, pulseaudio e jack li ho impostati alla perfezione
<cristian_c> mibofra, come hai avanzato l'os?
<Gabriel_> enzotib: voglio solo eliminare un ritardo di avvio, ovvero, dato che prima si apre pulseaudio e poi jack, ad ogni riavvio devo aspettare che si apra pure jack prima che pulseaudio diventi fruibile..se lo faccio partire prima risolvo questa "latenza"
<enzotib> Gabriel_, hai mica KDE?
<Gabriel_> enzotib: xfce4
<cristian_c> monica_, come hai avanzato l'os?
<enzotib> Gabriel_, ok: cp /etc/xdg/autostart/pulseaudio.desktop ~/.config/autostart/
<monica_> ciao cristian, l'ho fatto in chat con voi perchè c'erano problemi ... tutto risolto ma questo problema rimane
<Gabriel_> enzotib: vai
<enzotib> Gabriel_, sed -i 's/Exec=start-pulseaudio-x11/Exec=sh -c 'sleep 10; start-pulseaudio-x11/' ~/.config/autostart/pulseaudio.desktop
<Gabriel_> enzotib: non va questo
<enzotib> Gabriel_, forse sarebbe meglio una cosa più mirata, tipo anziché una sleep un controllo che jack sia partito, ma diventa più difficile da realizzare
<enzotib> Gabriel_, che errore dà
<enzotib> ?
<Gabriel_> enzotib: resta fermo
<enzotib> Gabriel_, ah sì, ho capito
<cristian_c> monica_, puoi spiegare come hai fatto?
<enzotib> Gabriel_, Ctrl-C
<Gabriel_> enzotib: fatto
<enzotib> Gabriel_, sed -i "s/Exec=start-pulseaudio-x11/Exec=sh -c 'sleep 10; start-pulseaudio-x11'/" ~/.config/autostart/pulseaudio.desktop
<enzotib> Gabriel_, ho cambiato un po' di virgolette
<Gabriel_> enzotib: ;)=
<Gabriel_> enzotib: good
<enzotib> Gabriel_, prova a riavviare la sessione e vedi se va
<Gabriel_> enzotib: arrivo subito ;)
<enzotib> Gabriel_, poi decidi tu se 10 secondi va bene o se è il caso di modificare (in più o in meno)
<monica_> ho cliccato sulla proposata di aggiornamento (avevo la 12). Abbiamo avuto vari problemi con i repositor e con la doppia scheda video. sembrava tutto ok, purge compreso. poi senza causalità specifica ogni tanto dopo l'accensione non vedo più il mouse. devo settare nuovamente la scheda video e riavviare
<Gabriel_> enzotib: non va, secondo me 10 secondi sono troppi, o no?
<enzotib> Gabriel_, prova a cambiare come ritieni meglio, sennò come dicevo prima, si deve fare una cosa più mirata
<cristian_c> monica_, secondo me, dati i  trascorsi, sarebbe meglio un'installazione da zero
<Gabriel_> enzotib: dimmi un pò, magari provo da solo
<Gabriel_> enzotib: capisco può essere piu' scocciante :)
<monica_> intendi della scheda grafica o di tutto ?
<enzotib> Gabriel_, uno script che faccia qualcosa tipo: while ! pgrep -f jack; do sleep 1; done && start-pulseaudio-x11
<enzotib> Gabriel_, difficile ragionare alla cieca, senza vedere gli output di pgrep, ps -ef o altro
<Gabriel_> enzotib: ho capito, però secondo me si risolverebbe alla radice il problema andando a dire a jack di partire prima di pulseaudio
<Gabriel_> enzotib: però non so dove mettere mano
<Gabriel_> enzotib: non so se ci intendiamo, intendo proprio un ordine di avvio,
<enzotib> Gabriel_, non credo che ci sia un ordine stabilito per i programmi della sessione utente
<enzotib> non sono come i servizi
<Gabriel_> enzotib: mannaggia
<Gabriel_> enzotib: ho impostato 2 secondi, riavvio, in caso torno e vediamo quella soluzione che dicevi, ti va?
<enzotib> ok
<Gabriel_> enzotib: grazie comunque per il supporto, gentilissimo
<Gabriel_> enzotib: niente da fare, però ho notato una cosa...parte tutto subito, gestore aggiornamenti, connessione, ed anche pulseaudio, è solo jack a partire in ritardo
<Gabriel_> enzotib: se creassi il demone di jack (dato che si, l'ho creato io) con un comando che da priorità?
<monica_> Cristian_c: non abbandonarmi :) ...prima di reinstallare tutto cosa ne pensi del file kwinrc citato nel wiki ... il problema è che non lo trovo al posto cov'è citato
<enzotib> Gabriel_, che significa?
<Gabriel_> enzotib: quando creo il demone mi chiede un comando del tipo /usr/bin/qjackctl....se usassi qui stesso "nice"?
<enzotib> Gabriel_, nice non c'entra niente con l'avvio
<Gabriel_> enzotib: non esiste qualcosa di simile ?
<enzotib> Gabriel_, serve solo a stabilire tra due processi attivi a quale viene assegnato più tempo di esecuzione
<Gabriel_> enzotib: quindi riguarda solo i processi..
<enzotib> Gabriel_, ora sono attivi sia pulseaudio che jack?
<Gabriel_> enzotib: si, faccio gestire tutto a jack
<Gabriel_> enzotib: per la produzione musicale...mi serve sempre..
<enzotib> Gabriel_, ps -ef su pastebin
<Gabriel_> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8356943/
<monica_> ... ok dai ... grazie lo stesso. buona giornata
<enzotib> Gabriel_, apri il file .config/autostart/pulseaudio.desktop
<enzotib> Gabriel_, cerca la riga che inizia con Exec e cambiala così:
<enzotib> Gabriel_, Exec=sh -c "while ! pgrep -f jack; do sleep 1; done && start-pulseaudio-x11"
<Gabriel_> enzotib: con l'editor di testo mi apre una cosa in cirillico
<enzotib> Gabriel_, ci sono dei campi in tutte le lingue, ma tu cerca Exec
<Gabriel_> enzotib: ahahah ok
<Gabriel_> enzotib: done
<enzotib> Gabriel_, ok ora pulseaudio si dovrebbe avviare dopo jack, a distanza di non più di un secondo
<Gabriel_> enzotib: e devo comunque aspettare jack
<enzotib> Gabriel_, se è tutto troppo tardi è colpa di jack che ci mette tempo, e non credo ci sia molto da fare per velocizzarne l'avvio
<Gabriel_> enzotib: esatto :(
<enzotib> (tardare è facile, anticipare non si può)
<Gabriel_> enzotib: ahahah
<Gabriel_> enzotib: ti ringrazio, nel caso non funzionasse e volessi rimettere tutto come prima, mi basta eliminare la riga che mi ha fatto mettere?
<enzotib> Gabriel_, se vuoi tornare come prima cancelli il file pulseaudio.desktop che hai appena editato, dato che l'originale è in /etc/xdg/autostart
<Gabriel_> enzotib: a ecco
<enzotib> Gabriel_, quello nella tua home prende precedenza se è presente, se vuoi usare quello di sistema cancelli quello personale
<Gabriel_> enzotib: d'accordo, grazie mille
<enzotib> prego
<Gabriel_> enzotib: ti faccio sapere tra poco come va
<enzotib> ok
<Gabriel_> enzotib: come avevamo previsto "rallentare si può, velocizzare no" ahahaha
<Gabriel_> enzotib: in fin dei conti era uno sfizio, parliamo sempre di secondi di attessa....
<Gabriel_> enzotib: sei stato comunque gentilissimo e ti ringrazio. Buona giornata
<enzotib> Gabriel_, prego
<nonuaspis> ciao a tutti qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi non riesco ad installare una libreria su ubuntu 14.04 lts
<krabador> nonuaspis, quale
<nonuaspis> la libreria e ia32-libs-multiarch:i386
<nonuaspis> errore da terminale e sebastiano@sebastiano-MacBookPro:~$ sudo apt-get install ia32-libs [sudo] password for sebastiano:  Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto Package ia32-libs is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source However t
<krabador> ia32-libs non c'è un 14.04
<nonuaspis> la libreria e necessaria per installare x plane
<krabador> e non è una libreria, era un metapacchetto per diverse librerie 32 bit
<nonuaspis> capisco quindi non e possibile installarla su questa versione ho capito bene
<krabador> nonuaspis,      sudo apt-get install libglu1-mesa:i386 libxrandr2:i386 libopenal1:i386
<nonuaspis> ok provo
<nonuaspis> sembra che funzioni ora provo ad avviare l'eseguibile grazie
<nonuaspis> wow parte alla perfezione grazie krabador
<krabador> nonuaspis, di niente
<akis24> ciao
<teo_> ciao a tutti! avrei bisogno di aiuto per l'installazione di ubuntu su pc.. sono nel posto giusto x chiedere?
<akis24> !installazione | teo
<ubot-it> teo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<teo_> la mia domanda era su un problema durante l'intallazione
<akis24> teo_:  fai la domanda
<teo_> non riesco a installare ubuntu con wubi
<teo_> ho scaricato la versione 64bit, masterizzata su dvd e arrivati ad un certo punto mi dice: "nonetype object has no attribute"
<akis24> teo_: è sconsigliato ormai usare wubi al limite la provi da disco live è poi se ti va bene fai installazione su hard-disk
<teo_> non funziona bene?
<akis24> teo_: andava bene  prima ora molto meno
<akis24> teo_:  su che sistema sei ora ?
<teo_> windows 8.1
<akis24> teo_: comunque devi masterizzare il dvd come immagine .iso
<teo_> certamente
<akis24> teo_: non copiarla come dati
<teo_> in ogni caso la versione x64 mi ha dato quell'errore.. e la versione 32bit non mi da la possibilità di installare wubi
<teo_> mi chiede direttamente di installare ubuntu in una nuova partizione
<akis24> teo_: non per nulla ti viene detto usala da live e provala è poi nel caso installi su hard-disk  se vuoi
<akis24> teo_:  all'avvio seleziona " prova ubuntu senza installare "
<teo_> si certo.. se non ho altre opzioni opterò per quello.. era per non dover continuare a riavviare windows e far partire ubuntu direttamente da qui
<akis24> teo_: se decidi nel caso di installare visto che hai windows 8.1 devi seguire altro tipo di installazione ..
<akis24> !uefi | teo_
<ubot-it> teo_: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<teo_> grazie akis24!!
<akis24> teo_:  di nulla
<Sdippolo> Salve vorrei installare ubuntu, ma non so quale versione scegliere viste lE mie risorse hw; che sono: Intel Pentium dual cpu E2180 GhZ; 3 GB ram, scheda video gts 250 1gb  ram
<zavorra> salve
<zavorra> salve a tutti
<Sdippolo> salve
<zavorra> vorrei installare un programmino molto valido per creare chiavette live sia linux che win , il suo nome è multisystem live , solo che quando dò il comando "sudo sh nomefile.sh" mi restituisce questo :install-depot-multisystem.sh: 2: install-depot-multisystem.sh: Syntax error: redirection unexpected
<akis24> !chat | zavorra
<ubot-it> zavorra: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zavorra> oook
<zavorra> scusate
<Sdippolo> mi potete aiutare? grazie
<akis24> !aiuto | Sdippolo
<ubot-it> Sdippolo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Sdippolo> ok , grazie e scusate
<partenio> buona sera a tutti gli amici della chat
<partenio> volevo un consiglio sull'installazione di una versione stabile di linux
<partenio> i requisiti del pc sono:
<partenio> scheda madre Abit
<partenio> processore un P4 2.8 gb
<partenio> memoria ram 1.8gb
<Sdippolo> alve vorrei installare ubuntu, ma non so quale versione scegliere viste lE mie risorse hw; che sono: Intel Pentium dual cpu E2180 GhZ; 3 GB ram, scheda video gts 250 1gb  ram
<partenio> hard disk sata da 250gb
<partenio> una scheda video nvidia ge-force fx 5200 con
<akis24> Sdippolo:  puoi provare a installare l'ultima ubuntu  14.04.1-lts
<akis24> !download | Sdippolo
<ubot-it> Sdippolo: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<partenio> ma girerebbe veloce e a dovere oppure la cpu va alle stelle non permettendomi di lavorarci?
<Sdippolo> ok; POSSO LA 64 bit? non ricordo se mio processore è 64bit
<partenio> no è a 32 bit
<akis24> Sdippolo: si è a 64bit  comunque in generale prima è sempre bene provare da disco live e accertarsi che tutto funzioni bene  poi si installa
<Sdippolo> ok grazie infinite
<akis24> di nulla
<partenio> ho fatto la prova ad installarci kubunto ma il sistema andava molto lento la cpu lavorara al 100%
<akis24> partenio: prova con qualcosa piu' leggera magari tipo la xubuntu o lubuntu
<akis24> !xubuntu
<ubot-it> xubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<akis24> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<partenio> provato xubuno con risultati che la cpu lavorara sempre
<partenio> ma alla fine le differenze fra le varie versioni in cosa consistono sostanzialmente?
<Sdippolo> @partenio Grazie
<partenio> akis24 consigli.....
<akis24> partenio: diversi tipi di desktop  ubuntu = unity  xubuntu = xfce  lubuntu = lxde   e differenza di richieste hardware  lubuntu è la piu' leggera
<partenio> akis24 ma se installo lubuntu, successivamente poi non posso installare le applicazioni che trovo su ubuntu ?
<akis24> partenio: si puoi installare le stesse applicazioni
<partenio> akis24 quindi in definitiva avrò "un desktop" con grafica diversa e nulla più vero?
<akis24> partenio: ovviamente anche altre cose sono diverse esempio gestore file manager ecc ma in sostanza fanno le stesse cose  come su ubuntu o xubuntu
<partenio> akis24 ultima informazione; quali programmi principali mi consiglieresti dopo l'installazione di lubuntu?
<akis24> partenio:  solitamente tutto quello che è indispensabile viene installato subito  il resto questione di gusti ma hai gli stessi programmi  per tutte e tre le distro
<partenio> akis24 ma secondo te con un processore P4 da 2.8 gb un hard-disk sata da 250 gb una scheda grafica della nvidia ge-force fx 5200 ed una ram da 1.8gb, girerebbe a dovere Ubuntu 14?
<akis24> !chat | partenio
<ubot-it> partenio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> partenio: questo è il canale di supporto .. comunque dovrebbe girare  vedrei meglio xubuntu su quel pc
<partenio> akis24, ok grazie per le molteplici informazioni e chiarimenti
<partenio> proverò ad installare lubunto e vedremo
<akis24> partenio:  di nulla
<partenio> grazie 1000 akis24
<tumbler> chi usa fluxbox windows manager?
<steve> ciao
<M1l4dy82> salve a tutti
<M1l4dy82> c'è qualcuno che vuole aiutarmi?
<Aleks__> ciao, ubuntu mi ha individuato automaticamente un driver per la mia scheda di rete alternativo, c'è speranza di trovare quello originario o dovrò rimanere con questo driver?
<Riccardone> Aleks__: la rete ti va ?
<Riccardone> Aleks__: che bisogno hai di cambiarlo ?
<Aleks__> lo scanning non è ottimale, per questo
<Aleks__> cioè, ho un router e un ripetitore di segnale, lo scan vede solo il ripetitore, non il router, mentre mi ci connetto bene con tutti i miei altri device
<akis24> sera
<partenio> salve a tutti ho appena installato la versione xubunto;volevo installare google crome, ma essendo alle prime armi con questo sistema, una volta scaricato il pacchetto, come faccio ad installarlo?
<cristian_c> partenio, in realtà, c'è pure chromium
<cristian_c> se vuoi la comodità del software center
<cristian_c> !info chromium-browser
<ubot-it> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 34.0.1847.116-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 39250 kB, installed size 144582 kB
<partenio> differenza fra cromium e chrome?
<cristian_c> partenio, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium
<cristian_c> chrome si basa su chromium
<partenio> cristian_c ok installato google cromium tutto a posto, grazie 1000
<cristian_c> partenio, per flash, plugin vari, puoi utilizzare quelli di sistema
<cristian_c> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubot-it> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB
<partenio> essendo di prima esperieza, come vengono instllati il flash e plugin vari?
<cristian_c> partenio, per quanto riguarda flash, aspetta
<cristian_c> partenio, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash/PepperFlashPlayer
<cristian_c> partenio, per quanto riguarda gli altri plugin, ci sono i codec audio e video nei repo di ubuntu
<partenio> ok grazie per le dritte :)
<cristian_c> partenio, cercali nel software center
<cristian_c> ad esempio
<krabador> partenio, dopo 2 giorni ancora xubunto?
<partenio> krabador in che senso dopo 2 giorni?
<krabador> anche ieri lo chiamavi xubunto
<cristian_c> !ubunto
<ubot-it> Si scrive Ubuntu, con la "u" finale!
<partenio> krabador, xubuntu in quanto utilizzo una derivate di ubuntu; il mio vecchio pc è un P4 da 2.8 gb e la versione di ubunto 14.0.4 girava molto lenta...capito adesso perchè digito sempre "xubunto"?
<krabador> no.
<partenio> scusate scrivevo xubunto con la o finale e non con la u .....scusate
<partenio> senza accorgemene
<partenio> cristian_c, grazie per le info date ho appena installato il adobe flash player su chromium e sembra che sia stato installato correttamente..grazie ancora
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-17
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<kagura_umibozu> ciao, ho installato sul mio travelmate5510 la versione 14.04 di xubuntu. a me però non piace la barra del titolo. come faccio a levarla? grazie
<kagura_umibozu> e come faccio ad impostare nuovi temi, perchè quelli predefiniti non mi piacciono
<kagura_umibozu> grazie in anticipo
<glpiana> kagura_umibozu, tasto destro ul pannello che vuoi modificare e poi sceglile impostazioni del pannello. lo puoi spostare, ridimensionare, ricolorare...
<kagura_umibozu> ok.maper l
<kagura_umibozu> scusa
<kagura_umibozu> ok ma per levare la barra del titolo c'è un modo?
<franco83> Salve a tutti
<franco83> vorrei un aiuto con il mio ubuntu
<franco83> ho l'ultima versione:14.04 LTS
<franco83> ogni tanto quando uso programmi come eclipse a un certo punto si blocca e la schermata perde colore
<franco83> per qualche secondo
<franco83> poi ritorna come prima
<akis24> kagura_umibozu:  dal menu impostazioni vai su " gestore finestre " e li hai un po' tutte le varie opzioni
<franco83> non c'è
<franco83> c'è aspetto oppure monitor
<franco83> forse che è dovuto a difetti del sistema
<franco83> ?
<franco83> oltretutto ilmio hard disk è diventato più rumoroso del solito...
<franco83> forse che devo cambiarlo?
<franco83> qualcuno ha qualche idea???????
<akis24> franco83: la risposta non era per te
<glpiana> franco83, quell'effetto grafico che ottieni p dovuto agli effetti grafici sicuramente
<franco83> forse allora è la scheda video che è un pò scarsa?
<franco83> e a volte mi tocca forzare l'uscita
<franco83> e per il rumore dell'hard disk?
<glpiana> franco83, un hard disk che fa più rumore di prima non è un buon segno, ma questo non è un canale di supporto ai problemi hardware. per la questione effetti e blocchi, potresti provare una versione di ubuntu con una interfaccia più leggera, tipo xubuntu, kubuntu o lubuntu
<gianburrasca> ragazzi quali comandi devo dare da terminale per impostare come file-manager definito caja??? avevo trovato una guida analoga per thunar e nemo, ma mi servirebbe per caja... mi potreste aiutare?
<glpiana> gianburrasca, cosa hai installato? ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu o altro?
<gianburrasca> glpiana: ubuntu 14.04 e poi ci ho aggiunto mate
<glpiana> gianburrasca, e usi mate come interfaccia?
<glpiana> gianburrasca, su questo canale non c'è supporto a software esterno ai repository ufficiali
<gianburrasca> esatto glpiana uso mate come interfaccio, perchè non appartiene ai repository ufficiali????
<gianburrasca> ho letto in rete che la prossima release conterrà mate e unity di default
<glpiana> gianburrasca, esattamente, la prossima. non questa
<gianburrasca> grazie lo stesso
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<MANU___> ciao il mio pc non prende via wirelees
<jester-> MANU___: che scheda grafica monta
<MANU___> non saprei...
<MANU___> puo essere  vesa:hondo
<MANU___> esperienza standar
<jester-> MANU___: apri un terminale. e dai: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> MANU___: e anche lspci | grep -i ethernet
<mauro_> buongiorno.
<mauro_> qualcuno parla italiano?
<MANU___> fatto
<mauro_> ciao, sono neofita
<jester-> MANU___: rsei collegato a cavo?
<mauro_> ho installato l'ultima versione
<krabador> mauro_, dal topic puoi vedere che questo è il canale italiano
<MANU___> adesso si
<mauro_> ora non sono collaegato. l'ho installato su laptop
<jester-> MANU___: incolla le risposte ai comandi nel pastebin
<mauro_> quando mi si apre il terminale e michiede una pw, non mi fa digitare
<jester-> !paste | MANU___
<ubot-it> MANU___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> mauro_, non viene visualizzata la password
<jester-> mauro_: non si vede ma la scrive,
<krabador> ma ti fa digitare
<jester-> srivila e dai enter
<mauro_> ok, oggi provo
<mauro_> me la chiede quando devo aprire un programma
<mauro_> altra cosa
<krabador> mauro_, ci sono software che vanno eseguiti da super user
<mauro_> in fase di installazione ho messo il flag su crittografa la cartella personale
<krabador> e allora chiede la password
<krabador> mauro_, molto male, per un neofita
<mauro_> come si rimuove la cifratura?
<jester-> mauro_: non è stata una buona idea, si sminchia spesso
<krabador> mauro_, ecco, è gestibile con difficoltà
<MANU___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8363971/
<mauro_> ma io sono super user?
<jester-> MANU___: iwconfig
<MANU___> ?
<krabador> mauro_, certe cose, come la cifratura, sono aspetti avanzati del sistema, difficili da maneggiare per un principiante, non è come premere play o stop in un player
<mauro_> l'avevo intuito. per questo vorrei rimuoverla
<jester-> mauro_: comando da terminale
<jester-> mauro_/ MANU___ : comando da terminale
<krabador> mauro_, se l'avevi intuito , non dovevi metterla
<MANU___> ok
<mauro_> l'ho intuito dopo
<mauro_> comando da terminale - ma quale comando?
<jester-> mauro_: era per MANU___
<mauro_> ops. scusa
<mauro_> devo reinstallare?
<krabador> mauro_ fai prima
<MANU___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8363988/
<jester-> MANU___: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<MANU___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8364001/
<mauro_> oggi potrei farlo ma con hotspot da smartphone. sono pesanti gli aggiornamenti e tutto quello che chiede on line durante l'installazione?
<jester-> MANU___: la scheda pare funzionare, hai provato a farla collegare dall'icona network?
<krabador> mauro_ sono diversi mega
<krabador> mauro_, fallo da un amico con internet fisso
<mauro_> ho 2gb a disposizione
<krabador> mauro_ bruceresti quasi tutto
<mauro_> ok, grazie
<MANU___> si si è tutto abilitato.
<jester-> MANU___: se la colleghi cosa succede?
<jester-> ti chiede la pass?
<mili> buongiorno
<mili> qualcuno parla italiano
<mili> ho un problema con il wifi
<jester-> non vedi che è canale italico?
<mili> vedo piano
<mili> dopo il aggiornamento di xubuntu 14.04
<mili> non si collega tramite wifi
<mauro_> avevo un problema simile
<mauro_> risolto con aggiornamento firmware del modem/router
<mili> cioè non lampeggia la luce di wifi
<mili> ho provato con il rfkill
<mili> ha finzionato finche non si è riavviato
<mili> cosa devo fare
<mili> aggiornare tramite terminale?
<mauro_> prova ad aggiornare il firmware
<mili> si può
<mauro_> collega un cavo ethernet direttamente al router e digita il suo indirizzo IP
<mauro_> dal browser
<glpiana> mili, che hai fatto con rfkill?
<mili> niente rfkill
<mili> unistall mi sembra
<glpiana> mili, non credo
<mili> cosa bisogna fare
<mauro_> io sono neofita di ubuntu e di linux
<krabador> mili , rfkill list , e pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> mili, hai detto di aver fatto funzionare la wifi con rfkill. cosa hai fatto in quella occasione?
<mauro_> comunque devi aprire il browser internet e digitare 192.168.1.1 oppure 192.168.0.1
<mili> rfkill disinstall all
<mili> rfkill install all
<krabador> unblock
<glpiana> mili, magari unblock all?
<mauro_> se è netgear devi digitare www.routering.net
<krabador> ma prima manda list
<mili> yes unblock scusa
<glpiana> mili, dai il comando che ti ha suggerito krabador e metti l'output su pastebin
<mili> eth 1 no wireless estension
<krabador> mauro_ , buoni col router,  che può non avere niente a che fare
<mili> router funziona tranquilamente con altri dispositivi
<glpiana> krabador, non vedremo mai sto output, lo sai?
<krabador> si
<mauro_> krabador, ardo pomeriggio ti trovo in chat?
<mili> output non ti posso dare perchè non sto al pc di casa sto al lavoro
<mauro_> vorrei un aiuto passo passo a rimuovere la cifratura senza reinstallare
<glpiana> mili, mmm... e come pensavi di intervenire sul pc?
<mili> niente pensavo che fosse una procedura più semplice
<mili> lo faccio quando sarò a casa
<mili> cmq grazie
<krabador> mauro_, reinstalla che fai prima
<glpiana> mauro_, o prova a leggere qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=418606
<mauro_> glpiana avevo già letto quel forum, ma non si parla di cartella personale
<glpiana> mauro_, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=430425
<mauro_> grazie, proverò. Va bene che non conosco linux, ma possibile che io non possa rimuovere la cifratura?
<jester-> mauro_: appunto perchè non sai come muoverti è meglio reinstallare, in 20 minuti risolve
<mauro_> ok, quando reinstallo, ci sono cose che ho fatto a caso, ora chiedo a voi prima di procedere
<mauro_> creazione utente, io non ho creato
<mauro_> la funzione svll o non ricordo cosa, si metteva il flag per abilitare le future partizioni
<mauro_> e la cifratura della cartella personale. questo ho capito di non farla
<mauro_> come devo procedere?
<krabador> spunta la voce aggiornamenti e software di terze parti
<krabador> non cifrare la home
<krabador> e va bene così
<mauro_> ok, grazie
<mauro_> nel caso oggi vi disturbo ancora
<mauro_> arri
<mauro_> a risentirci
<PARDO_> ciao. sempre problemi con la connessione della chiavetta tim 14.4
<neramarea> 'giorno. qualcuno pratico di gnome-shell? volevo sapere se c'è modo di eliminare (o spostare a destra) la barra a scomparsa laterale...
<elisa> ciao, sono un po imbranata. Ho creato una partizione su cui ho installato win, ma questa installazione mi ha disattivato l altra partizione su cui ho ubuntu, come faccio a fare in modo di scegliere all avvio !!
<glpiana> !grub | elisa
<ubot-it> elisa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> elisa, segui la guida per il ripristino
<elisa> ok, ci provo!
<command-line> ciao a tutti
<command-line> ho fatto 'na cagata
<command-line> ho installato ubuntu e nel processo di installazzione non ho installato i software di terze parti
<glpiana> command-line, usa termini più adatti a un canale pubblico per cortesia
<command-line> glian luca ok
<glpiana> command-line, dopo aver aggiornato il sostema, in un terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras        tanto per cominciare
<command-line> posso installarli post-installazione del sistema ooerativo?
<glpiana> command-line, dopodichè, che software vuoi installare? quel pacchetto mette flash e i codec audio e video, nonchè i font di microsoft
<command-line> grazie glpiana
<Gionny> salve
<Gionny> avrei la necessità di una informazione
<glpiana> parla
<Gionny> qualcuno ha provato a leggere dischi raid
<glpiana> !qualcuno| Gionny
<ubot-it> Gionny: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Gionny> mi spiego meglio
<ExPBoy> !raid
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<Gionny> ho un sistema raid 1+0 che è andato in crash e da almeno uno dei diski vorrei recuperare i dati
<Gionny> ok grazie lo stesso
<eugenio> buonasera a tutti, è 2 gg che ho problemi con xorg e i driver nvidia nouveau, il sistema si blocca, nessuno ne sa nulla????
<glpiana> eugenio, in un terminale dai sto comando e metti l'output su pastebin: tail -n 30 /var/log/dpkg.log
<glpiana> !paste | eugenio
<ubot-it> eugenio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<eugenio> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8364729/
<eugenio> glpiana, non mi pare ci sia niente di interessante, prima ho dato un occhio a syslog, li si che c'è roba pèiù interessante
<glpiana> eugenio, tipo?
<eugenio> glpiana, scusa il kern.log
<eugenio> glpiana, questo una parte interessante: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8364784/
<glpiana> eugenio, usi gnome-shell a quanto vedo
<glpiana> eugenio, hai provato ad usare una interfaccia che non usi accelerazione per vedere come si comporta?
<eugenio> glpiana, no
<glpiana> eugenio, prova. magari, dato che sei su gnome, installa gnome flashback e usala per un po'. giusto il tempo di capire se è legato a quello
<eugenio> glpiana, è da ieri che rilevo questo crash, non ho avuto il tempo di testare nulla....ho solo potuto riavviare, perchè si blocca tutto, non ho controllo su nulla
<glpiana> !info gnome-session-flashback
<ubot-it> gnome-session-flashback (source: gnome-panel): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME Flashback session. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.8.0-1ubuntu11 (trusty), package size 70 kB, installed size 282 kB
<eugenio> glpiana, scusa l'ignoranza, sarebbe gnome-flashback? ci vuole molto tempo?
<glpiana> 70 kb da scaricare, direi pochissimo. magari c'è qualche dipendenza, ma mi sa di roba rapida
<glpiana> eugenio, poi vai al login e cambi sessione
<eugenio> glpiana, ci sono un pò di dipendenze si....sto installando
<eugenio> glpiana, ma in soldoni che sto facendo? installando una sessione particolare di gnome???
<glpiana> eugenio, è una versione che dovrebbe ricordare il vecchio gnome. non ha effetti grafici che io sappia, o quanto meno li puoi disabilitare (o scegli all'avvio se è come la vecchia fallback)
<eugenio> ah
<eugenio> glpiana, eccomi con flashback......[non ci sono più abituato a quest'interfaccia!!!!]
<glpiana> :D
<glpiana> eugenio, e vedrai che in un attimo ti riabitui.
<glpiana> usalo per un po', fai quello che fai di solito. se non si blocca vuol dire che gli effetti grafici mandano in pappa la shceda video
<eugenio> glpiana, per fare questo check, devo fare qualcosa in particolare, controllare qualche log? o aspettare se si pianta il tutto anche con questa interfaccia???
<glpiana> eugenio, usarlo aspettando che si pianti, ma senza troppa ansia ;)
<eugenio> glpiana, ok, ma non è che dipende da qualche aggiornamento ancora non troppo ottimizzato, se non mi sbaglio xorg è cambiato da poco, e magari va in conflitto con i driver nouveau, no?
<eugenio> glpiana, in particolare mi pareva che i crash fossero causati si dal driver neuvou ma quando specialemnte era in funzione il virtualbox.....
<glpiana> eugenio, bene, mettilo sotto stress allora
<emoglobina93> ciao
<emoglobina93> un mio amico ha installato sul mio netbook windows 8 per altro inutilizzabile
<emoglobina93> e vorrei toglierlo
<emoglobina93> il sistema base del mio netbook è ubuntu 12.04
<emoglobina93> xò ho paura che se faccio "restore ubuntu as factory mode" mi si cancellino i dati
<emoglobina93> help
<glpiana> emoglobina93, il tuo pc riesce ad avviare ubutnu al momento?
<krabador> fa un backup prima di fare questa operazione
<emoglobina93> sì  riesce xk sto tipo me l'ha impostato che scelgo io all'inizio quale sistema utilizzare
<emoglobina93> il problema è che io di informatica ci capisco dallo 0 indietro
<krabador> carica ubuntu, salva i dati che ti servono, e reinstalla pure
<emoglobina93> grazie.. non c'è proprio un modo x evitare che i dati si perdano? + che altro xk non dispongo di nulla x salvarli al momento mannaggia
<krabador> puoi reinstallare tramite il supporto di installazione, scaricato dal sito, seguire questa procedura
<krabador> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<akis24> ciao
<emoglobina93> grazie
<vipacrt> ciao a tutti
<vipacrt> con l'ultima release è possibile installare in boot con windows 8.1
<vipacrt> su samsung ativ 4
<vipacrt> ho provato diversi modi disabilitando uefi e fastboot
<vipacrt> e anche il secure mode
<vipacrt> ma niente sempre schermo nero
<tatiana_> non riesco ad avviare installazione ubuntu da cd/dvd nonostante impostato nel bios
<krabador> chi è tatianaaaaaa?????
<enzotib> !chat | krabador :)
<ubot-it> krabador :): per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> tatiana_, che problema da?
<tatiana_> avvio pc con cd e si ferma un attimo poi si avvia come di consueto win xp
<krabador> masterizzato correttamente la ISO?
<krabador> !ISO
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<tatiana_> mi fai venire dubbi, credo di sì, ho scaricato il file, estratto e masterizzato usando nero express
<tatiana_> se avvio il cd da win  scelgo PROVA E INSTALLA
<tatiana_> poi ho scelto la terza opzione per chi non riesce ad avviare da cd,tenta di installare dei file, ma poi dà errore
<akis24> tatiana_: non devi estrarre nulla masterizza il file come  immagine .iso  cosi come lo  scarichi
<tatiana_> ok, se avessi sbagliato a scaricarlo a 64 bit e non 32, devo rifare download?
<tatiana_> giusto per mio pc è 32 bit, ho visto solo dopo
<akis24> tatiana_:  ovviamente quello dipende dal processore se a 64bit o 32
<tatiana_> 32
<akis24> tatiana_: scaricati la versione a 32 bit
<akis24> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<tatiana_> ok grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<tatiana_> altra domanda: poi ubuntu riconoscerà la mia scheda rete wireless usb philips?
<akis24> tatiana_: avvia il disco " prova senza installare " e controlla se riconosce un po' tutto ..
<tatiana_> ok,
<tatiana_> se non dovesse riconoscerla altre opzioni?
<akis24> tatiana_:  nel caso torni qui magari si prova qualcosa
<tatiana_> ok, grazie  a presto!
<mik_> ciao a tutti! vorrei installare ubuntu con wubi dentro windows 8 ma non mi funziona.. come posso fare?
<cristian_c> mik_, perché wubi?
<cristian_c> il quale notoriamente non funziona molto bene
<cristian_c> ed è deprecato dalla stessa canonical
<mik_> mmm perchè pensavo che era comodo non dover ogni volta riavviare il pc se voglio entrare in linux
<cristian_c> mik_, allora crea una macchina virtale
<cristian_c> *virtuale
<cristian_c> :P
<mik_> è consigliato riepstto a wubi?
<mik_> *rispetto
<cristian_c> mik_, non ha le controindicazioni di wubi
<cristian_c> ed eviti casini
<jester-> mik_: con wubi devi comunque riavviare
<cristian_c> lol
<mik_> ah si?
<mik_> ah be allora non mi conviene davvero..
<cristian_c> mik_, forse è meglio che provi ubuntu in live, se non l'hai già fatto
<cristian_c> così ti rendi conto di com'è l'SOP
<cristian_c> *SO
<mik_> proverò con la macchina virtuale e se va lento farò una partizione
<mik_> grazie dei consigli!
<Cicerello> salve a tutti
<Cicerello> avrei bisogno di suopporto tecnico chi mi potrebbe dare un aiuto? grazie
<jester-> !qualcuno | Cicerello
<ubot-it> Cicerello: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Cicerello> ok , in pratica voglio installare ubuntu dentro windows 7 con il dvd ma nel momento che lo installo e batto invia mi si riavvia il computer e non fà nulla, cosa è che m'è lo impedisce di fare?
<Cicerello> ?
<jester-> Cicerello: dentro a winz è una pessima idea, wubi non è mai andato bene
<jester-> !installazione | Cicerello
<Cicerello> ok forse non mi sono spiegato bene, voglio installarlo accanto ma come batto invio su installa mi si riavvia il pc e non fà nulla
<ubot-it> Cicerello: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> Cicerello: fai il boot da dvd o cerchi si lanciarlo da winz
<jester-> !uefi | Cicerello controlla se hai uefi
<ubot-it> Cicerello controlla se hai uefi: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Cicerello> come posso vedere se dispongo del uefi
<jester-> leggendo la guida sopra linkata
<Cicerello> non dispongo dll'efi
<Cicerello> cosa posso fare? ora
<Cicerello> ho letto che potrei creare una partizione di boot efi per poterlo far funzionare anche se non si dispone di ciò
<jester-> !installazione | Cicerello
<ubot-it> Cicerello: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Cicerello> aiutooo cavolo non trovo nulla
<cristian_c> Cicerello, hai provato in live, comunque=?
<Cicerello> si la live parte
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> Cicerello, puoi postare una schermata di gparted da live?
<Cicerello> ma rimane sempre il fatto che mi riavvia il pc se voglio installare ubuntu accanto windows 7
<Cicerello> dove carico l'immagine?
<cristian_c> !image | Cicerello
<ubot-it> Cicerello: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Cicerello> mi ci vorrà molto tempo per fare ciò e fra poco me ne devo andareù
<cristian_c> Cicerello, beh, intanto salvi l'immagine
<Cicerello> si ok
<motore> buonasera a tutti, non riesco a risolvere con i video scaricati dal mio samsung s4mini sul pc, con totem si vedono "a rallentatore" e senza audio, come posso fare?
<jester-> motore: INSTALLA ubuntu-restricted-extras e vl
<jester-> vlc
<jester-> motore: se ubuntu hai e non lubuntu  -xubuntu
<motore> ho ubuntu  provo...
<jester-> motore: poi prova con vlc
<motore> jester-   , non và.... con vlc si vedono bene le prime immagini, poi il video si ferma e l'audio invece sembra andare avanti regolare...
<jester-> motore: sarà  un formato strano
<motore> installando ubuntu-restricted-extras ..... il sistema ha rimosso un pò di altre cose.....
<cristian_c> lol
<motore> mp4...... 30fps
<motore> non credo molto strano, sono seplicemente video fatti con lo smartphone
<motore> (s4mini)
<jester-> map4 non è un formato unico
<motore> ...sono particolarmente ignorante in materia....
<Gabriel__> ciao a tutti
<jester-> motore: sul cellofono li vedi bene?
<motore> sul forum mi consigliavano di cercare in codec h.264......    ma non capisco cosa devo installare.......   sul cell si vedono bene.
<Gabriel__> qualcuno sa dirmi come impostare i tasti "scorciatoia" della testiera? Uso jack e pulseaudio contemporaneamente, funziona tutto, ma la scorciatoia se provo ad impostarla mi dice che il comando non esiste, quindi immagino bisogna risettarlo
<krabador> motore, ma vlc?
<motore> i video mp4  hanno codificatore h.264 e audio mpeg-4 AAC
<motore> con vlc ripeto si vedono le primissime immagini poi si ferma il video e avanza solo l'audio.
<krabador> motore, che scheda grafica hai?
<motore> geforce 6600 gt   se non ricordo male
<motore> no scusate GeForce 210
<krabador> allora va a vedere nelle impostazioni di vlc, se puoi settare vdpau
<cristian_c> Gabriel__, quale comando'
<cristian_c> *?
<motore> non trovo vdpau tra le preferenze......
<krabador> motore, devi settare le preferenze complete
<krabador> che versione di vlc hai?
<krabador> motore, che driver della scheda video stai usando, ed in che ubuntu?
<motore> vlc 2.1.4
<motore> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: volume up e volume down
<cristian_c> Gabriel__, mi pare con amixer, controllo
<motore__> driver=nouveau
<cristian_c> Gabriel__, provali prima in un terminale
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: mi risolveresti una bella seccatura
<cristian_c> Gabriel__, tu quali comandi utilizzi , invece?
<motore__> uso il driver noveau .....
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: io usavo XF86AudioRaiseVolume (per esempio) ma adesso è un comando nulla
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: nullo*
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: mi da questo errore: Esecuzione del processo figlio "Volume" non riuscita (File o directory non esistente)
<cristian_c> Gabriel__, quello non è un comando
<cristian_c> ecco perché non funge
<cristian_c> quello è un keycode, se non sbaglio
<cristian_c> Gabriel__, ti va bene il canale Master?
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: benissimo
<cristian_c> amixer set Master 5%+
<cristian_c> amixer set Master 5%-
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: se ne possono impostare anche piu' di uno insieme?
<cristian_c> amixer set Master toggle
<cristian_c> Gabriel__, provali prima in un terminale
<cristian_c> Gabriel__, il terzo ha due effetti diversi
<cristian_c> opposti
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: senza toggle funziona, con toggle si stacca proprio l'audio..
<cristian_c> Gabriel__, ridigitalo
<cristian_c> Gabriel__, sono tre comandi associati a tre tasti diversi della tastiera
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: master toggle sarebbe pausa?
<cristian_c> volume up, volume down e mute/unmute
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> Gabriel__, muta e smuta
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: compreso
<cristian_c> cioè, disattiva e attiva
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: ya
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: allora provo a settarli
<cristian_c> Gabriel__, aspetta
<cristian_c> Gabriel__, propongo una modifica
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: a disposizione :)
<cristian_c> amixer set -q Master 5%+
<cristian_c> amixer set -q Master 5%-
<cristian_c> amixer set -q Master toggle
<cristian_c> Gabriel__, provali nel terminale
<cristian_c> Gabriel__, poi c'è la finezza
<cristian_c> Gabriel__, puoi aggiungere un unmute finale ai primi due
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: allora, -q a che serve?
<cristian_c> in modo tale che se il volume è disattivato aumentando o diminuendo lo smuti anche
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: se lo alzo dopo il massimo si toglie l'audio
<cristian_c> Gabriel__, li hai provati quelli con il -q nel terminale?
<cristian_c> Gabriel__, lol
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: si, li ho provati, li ho procavi 5 o 6 volte di fila (per alzare) e appena arriva al massimo, dopo si toglie
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: cioè, se supero il massimo si toglie l'audio
<cristian_c> Gabriel__, allora dovresti aver capito a cosa serve il -q :P
<cristian_c> per tutto il resto c'è man amixer :D
<cristian_c> Gabriel__, quella del massimo mi giunge nuova
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: allora mi sa che non ho capito a cosa serve -q ahahaha
<cristian_c> Gabriel__, basta che lo digiti con e senza
<cristian_c> e vedi la differenza
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: forse ho capito, -q si rivolge direttamente all'applicativo che esegue il suono?
<cristian_c> Gabriel__, ho come l'impressione che tu non abbia provato, né letto il man
<cristian_c> Gabriel__, controlla gli output
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: -q     Quiet mode. Do not show results of changes.
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: in effetti mi ero perso il man :)
<cristian_c> e non solo :P
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: ahahahha concordo
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: perchè consigli -q?
<cristian_c> Gabriel__, ovvio, perché non stampa tutta quella roba
<cristian_c> che è inutile se la applichi a un tasto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Gabriel__, poi c'è la finezza
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Gabriel__, puoi aggiungere un unmute finale ai primi due
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: capisco, però il tasto non ne risente, o sbaglio?
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: si, lo aggiungo ad entrambi ?
<cristian_c> Gabriel__, nel senso, se lo aggiungi puoi sbloccare il volume anche con i tasti volume up e volume down
<cristian_c> mentre alzi/abbassi, anche se è in mute
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: anche se lo abbasso tutto su mute non ci va
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: senza unmute impostato si intende
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: risolto
<Gabriel__> grazie mille
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: super gentile ;)
<cristian_c> Gabriel__, non sto dicendo questo
<cristian_c> <Gabriel__> cristian_c: anche se lo abbasso tutto su mute non ci va
<cristian_c> Gabriel__, se lo muti con il tasto mute, intendo
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: ok
<Gabriel__> cristian_c: problem solved!
<cristian_c> perfetto
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-18
<vice_> un aiuto  dal terminale devo spostarmi dentro le cartelle allora do il comando cd /home  e fin qui va bene ma se devo accedere dentro un altra cartella della home non trova i comando ... cosa sbaglio??? grazie...
<vice_> cd /home/nome cartella          cosa sbaglio?
<partenio> Buongiorno, ho appena finito di installare una distro di linux, xubuntu; volevo un info dagli esperti: io su windows uso molto Autocad, mentre per xubuntu cosa devo installare; sul software center ho trovato poco che fà a caso mio. volevo un consiglio da parte vostra; considerate che mi serve in italiano. Grazie
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<crowe> buongiorno
<crowe> si puole fare una domanda
<crowe> ?
<glpiana> falla
<crowe> la versione 14.04 lte che si puole scaricare è anche cd live?
<glpiana> crowe, lts, non lte. sta su un dvd, per un cd è troppo grossa. comunque è live
<crowe> si lts sorry. potrebbe andare bene su un AMD 64 3200+ con 2GB di ram?
<glpiana> crowe, direi di sì. se hai problemi con l'interfaccia grafica di ubuntu puoi sempre optare per kubutntu xubuntu o lubuntu
<crowe> grazie glpiana. per l'interfaccia non credo aver problemi, è una ati radeon con 1GB
<glpiana> ok
<epizefiri> Buongiorno, da un paio di giorni il mio thinkpad smette di riprodurre suoni all'improvviso
<epizefiri> all'inizio tutto funziona, poi dopo 20-30 minuti di attività smette di riprodurre suoni, la cosa strana è che se io accendo il pc e non riproduco alcun suono per un paio di ore e poi accendo la musica il pc suona correttamente.. per poi interrompersi dopo 20 minuti
<crowe> potrebbe essere il chip audio che si surriscalda. Hai mai fatto una pulizia dentro il pc se è un desktop? E' solo un'ipotesi
<ExPBoy> ha appena detto che è un thinkpad
<ExPBoy> e comunque è uscito :)
<glpiana> tra l'altro è uscito
<ExPBoy> eh la fretta
<crowe> eh la mia ignoranza... non so cos'è un thinkpad
<cristian_c> !chat | crowe
<ubot-it> crowe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<crowe> ok
<eugenio> glpiana, buongiorno....ieri pomeriggio ho fatto il test con la sessione flashback...non ho mai avuto crash, stamani ero ripartito con la gnome e ho riavuto crash (ho fatto anche una prova con Gnome classic, crash ancora)....sono ritornato a flashback e una volta avviata quando ho lanciato la virtualbox ho avuto un nuovo crash, questa volta con schermata nera e scritte bianche....nell'ultima dopo un numero c'era scritto Xorg e neuv
<eugenio> eou.....deduco che cmq ci siano problemini tra xorg nuovo e i driver nvidia, no?
<glpiana> eugenio, che scheda video hai?
<glpiana> eugenio, lspci | grep -i vga
<eugenio_> glpiana, mi si era ribloccato tutto (ed ero con la sessione flashback): 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107 [GeForce GT 640] (rev a1)
<glpiana> eugenio_, se vai nelle impostazioni, driver aggiuntivi, ti viene proposto qualcosa?
<eugenio_> glpiana, intendi 'Displays'?
<glpiana> eugenio_, no. apri le impostazioni anzitutto. intendo il pannello con le varie voci relative al sistema e alle periferiche
<eugenio_> glpiana, ok ci sono
<glpiana> eugenio_, vedi una voce riguardante dirver aggiuntivi?
<eugenio_> glpiana, no
<glpiana> !image | eugenio_
<ubot-it> eugenio_: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<eugenio_> glpiana, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107 [GeForce GT 640] (rev a1)
<ExPBoy> uhm
<eugenio_> glpiana, http://postimg.org/image/hn8sn3cl1/
<eugenio_> scusa...
<glpiana> strano che non ci sia sta voce. mi sa di zampino di gnome-shell
<glpiana> eugenio_, scrivi in un terminale: uname -a
<eugenio_> glpiana, Linux eugenio-desktop 3.13.0-35-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 15 01:58:42 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ExPBoy> forse in software e aggiornamenti trovi la scheda driver aggiuntivi
<glpiana> eugenio_, sudo apt-get update           e metti su pastebin
<eugenio_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8370920/
<glpiana> eugenio_, opensuse?????????
<Paolo89> Salve a tutti :) sono nuovo da queste parti, spero possiate aiutarmi..
<cristian_c> !ciao | Paolo89
<ubot-it> Paolo89: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Paolo89> ho un problema con l'installazione di itunes per la versione di ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<glpiana> Paolo89, non c'è supporto per software esterno ai repository ufficiali su questo canale
<eugenio_> glpiana, opensuse?
<Paolo89> mmmm...consigli?
<glpiana> !chat | Paolo89 prova a chiedere di là
<ubot-it> Paolo89 prova a chiedere di là: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<eugenio_> glpiana, visto...non lo sapevo giuro....non so come ci sia capitato quel repo....
<glpiana> eugenio_, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<eugenio_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8370950/
<eugenio_> glpiana, qui non c'è!
<eugenio_> intendo il repo opensuse
<cristian_c> eugenio_, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<glpiana> eugenio_, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<eugenio_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8370959/
<glpiana> eugenio_, cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/owncloud.list
<eugenio_> glpiana, è lui in effetti
<eugenio_> glpiana, deb http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/isv:/ownCloud:/community/xUbuntu_14.04/
<glpiana> eugenio_, poi ci stupiamo che il sistema non funziona
<glpiana> eugenio_, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eugenio_> glpiana, fatto
<eugenio_> devo riavviare temo
<glpiana> eugenio_, metti su pastebin
<eugenio_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8370980/
<glpiana> sì, riavvia
<eugenio_> ok...a tra poco
<eugenio> glpiana, eccomi
<ExPBoy> urca che veloce
<eugenio> ExPBoy, ssd
<glpiana> eugenio, non so cosa farti fare. il mio consiglio è anzitutto di non installare cose esterne. l'altra cosa che puoi fare è provare un aversione di ubuntu che non sia la gnome
<ExPBoy> eugenio, prova kubuntu (in live prima)
<eugenio> glpiana, purtroppo owncloud ad esempio mi serve, anche per lavoro....ho dovuto istallarlo
<eugenio> quanto al resto mi sembra che i problemi si manifestano quando uso la virtualbox
<calimero_82> ciao a tutti
<eugenio> adesso ad esempio sono con gnome-shell e funziona tutto bene, appena lancio la virtualbox dopo poco si blocca tutto. Questo ha iniziato a succedere da max 2 gg, prima tutto era perfetto!!!!!!
<glpiana> eugenio, vai di nuovo nelle impostazioni e controlla se hai i driver aggiuntivi
<eugenio> glpiana, ExPBoy in effetti cambiare ambiente grafico un pò mi sgomenta, ero attualmente contento di gnome-shell, mi ci ero ormai abituato
<eugenio> glpiana, putroppo no
<eugenio> stesse icone
<eugenio> glpiana, non è che serve un pacchetto che ovviamente non ho?
<glpiana> eugenio, non so, e ora devo scappare
<eugenio> nuuuu
<cristian_c> eugenio, cos'hai fatto due giorni fa?
<eugenio> cristian_c, niente in particolare durante gli aggiornamenti giornalieri di ubuntu si sono aggiornati dei pacchetti tra cui Xorg, se non ricordo male...e da due gg specialemnte quando ho attiva la virtualbox, Xserver crasha
<cristian_c> eugenio, questa coda mi puzza di repository esterni aggiunti all'os
<cristian_c> *cosa
<mik_> ciao a tutti! ho seguito il vostro consiglio di provare ubuntu su una macchina virtuale ma dopo averla creata mi da questo errore: "virtualbox terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1 (0x1)"
<mik___> e non riesco a farla partire
<cristian_c> mik___, quale guida hai seguito?
<ExPBoy> lo sapremo mai?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> anzi, sì
<mik___> non ho seguito guide.. ho scaricato vitualbox e ho fatto partire l'iso di ubuntu
<ExPBoy> eugenio, se hai installato deb di opensuse sarà dura che funzioni
<ExPBoy> mik___, ma sei in windows?
<mik___> si
<mik___> windows 8
<cristian_c> !virtualbox | mik___
<ubot-it> mik___: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<cristian_c> mik___, almeno per quanto riguarda configurazione e creazione/gestione macchine virtuali
<ExPBoy> eh ma quella guida va bene per ubuntu non per windows
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, l'installazione sì
<lorygizma> Ciao!! scusate, ma qualcuno mi sa spiegare come mai non riesco a stampare?? driver stampante installato, la riconosce, sembra funzionare tutto per bene, ma quando mando un file .doc in stampa non fa nulla....
<cristian_c> e a parte alcune propcedure specifiche, alcune parti sono in comune
<cristian_c> *procedure
<cristian_c> lorygizma, marca e modello stampante
<lorygizma> canon pixma mp230
<mik___> dalla guida vedo che sono impostazioni settate già in automatico da virtualbox durante la creazione della macchina
<cristian_c> lorygizma, come hai installato il driver?
<cristian_c> mik___, ok, controlla tutte le impostazioni
<lorygizma> se non ricordo male ho scaricato dal sito canon...
<cristian_c> uhm ok
<eugenio> cristian_c, scusa ero un attimo lontano....stai dicendo che un repo esterno (quello opensuse per owncloud) è il responsabile del crash attuale di xorg??? considerando oltretutto che fino a 2 gg fa non avevo alcun tipo di problema....no???
<cristian_c> eugenio, i repo esterni in generale danno problemi
<cristian_c> eugenio, in quanto alterano il sistema dei pacchetti dei rilasci di ubuntu
<cristian_c> per questo andrebbero evitati
<mik___> cristian_c non mi sembra ci siano impostazioni strane, non credo nemmeno che con le impostazioni predefinite di virtualbox la macchina restituisca un errore
<cristian_c> mik___, io ho dovuto eseguire vari settaggi quando ho installato virtualbox
<mik___> ma quell'errore da cosa è dovuto?
<cristian_c> mik___, ok ,spiega esattamente in quale punto si verifica
<mik___> premo avvia ed esce l'errore
<mik___> se clicco su Dettagli mi esce questo: " Codice 'uscita:  E_FAIL (0x80004005) Componente:  Machine Interfaccia:  IMachine {480cf695-2d8d-4256-9c7c-cce4184fa048}"
<cristian_c> mik___, altri errori precedenti?
<mik___> solamente la riga sopra c'è scritto che la macchina virtuale si è fermata "terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1"
<mik___> ora provo ad installare una versione un po più vecchia di virtualbox
<mik___> versione 4.3.10 funziona..
<mik___> vediamo come va l'installazione
<cristian_c> mik___, infatti mi chiedevano quale versione tu utilizzassi
<cristian_c> mik___, pare che sulla precedente funzioni
<mik___> una cosa strana è che lo schermo è piccolo all'interno della macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> mik___, quale versione utilizzavi?
<mik___> 4.3.16
<cristian_c> mik___, ok, è quella del sito ufficiale
<cristian_c> forse è un bug della versione per windows
<mik___> probabile, almeno quella precedente è partita
<cristian_c> mik___, quindi, a che punto sei dell'installazione?
<mik___> sono in "copia dei file"
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> mik___, magari vedi dopo l'installlazione che risoluzione ha l'immagine dell'os
<cristian_c> il display virtuale
<mik___> ok e semmai lo modifico
<cristian_c> boh, mai provato
<Aleks_> ciao, mi è impazzita la grafica del mio pc, ho ubuntu (unity) 14.04, stavo giocando con un gioco full screen, poi quando sono uscito ho notato che qualcosa era cambiato, praticamente ho un misto del tema Ambiance e Radiance adesso e inoltre tutte le finestre hanno una grafica strana, ecco uno screen: http://i60.tinypic.com/2epujo8.png
<Aleks_> enzotib, ExPBoy krabador
<gabriele> ciao a tutti
<gabriele> sapete dirmi qual'è il comando per vedere esattamente cosa succedere durante il boot? da quando accendo il pc fino a quando arrivo nel desktop, c'è un fastidio che vorrei togliere, grazie
<Wonderfulheart> gabriele: Prova se ti è sufficiente il comando dmesg
<enzotib> gabriele, installa bootchart, poi riavvia
<gabriele> Wonderfulheart: enzotib grazie ad entrami, arrivo subito
<aiuto> salve
<enzotib> !ciao | aiuto
<ubot-it> aiuto: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<aiuto> sono un neofita. ho installato easy peasy ma non riesco a installare la stampante hp offie pro 8600
<aiuto> grazie
<aiuto> ha un ollegamento wi fi ed ora sto provando anhe da usb ma non aade nulla
<enzotib> cos'è easy peasy?
<ExPBoy> che roba è easy peasy?
<ExPBoy> lol
<aiuto> una distro
<ExPBoy> eh
<enzotib> !buntu | aiuto
<ubot-it> aiuto: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<gabriele> enzotib: fatto
<gabriele> Wonderfulheart: il camoando non mostra tutto
<enzotib> gabriele, vedi se c'è qualcosa in /var/log/bootchart
<aiuto> grazie. una cosa provo a hiedertela lo stesso, se vuoi. ho installato ups e cups . poi mi die di onnettermi a localhost 631 ... da dove i vado?
<enzotib> aiuto, dal browser
<aiuto> da dove ci vado?
<enzotib> http://localhost:631
<aiuto> esatto
<gabriele> enzotib: ya, uno zip
<enzotib> gabriele, e anche una png
<aiuto> oddio ... he è ? :-)
<enzotib> aiuto, copia e incolla nella barra degli indirizzi di firefox
<aiuto> ho provato a metterlo ome indirizzo di firefo ma non è
<aiuto> e poi ?
<gabriele> enzotib: no la png no perchè non ho installato entrambe le opzioni di bootchart, ti serviva quella?
<enzotib> gabriele, a me non serve niente, devi te cosa ti serve :)
<aiuto> mi die he non si puo onnettere
<enzotib> !chat | aiuto
<ubot-it> aiuto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gabriele> enzotib: giusto, dico per vedere
<enzotib> gabriele, quindi non hai installato pybootchartgui?
<gabriele> enzotib: esatto, provvedo ad installarlo
<enzotib> gabriele, aspe'
<enzotib> se vuoi vedere le informazioni grezze, apri l'archivio, ci sono tre file, vedi un po' se c'è quello che ti serve
<gabriele> enzotib: si, ho già controllato...non vedo nulla. devo capire perchè il sistema parte con una certa risoluzione ed appena lui stesso me la cambia freeza tutto per qualche istante
<aiuto> grazie . iao
<gabriele> enzotib: riavvio con la gui e torno
<gabriele> enzotib: possibile sia "xfsetting gsd"?
<Wonderfulheart> gabriele: Usi xfce?
<gabriele> Wonderfulheart: si
<Wonderfulheart> gabriele: Qui trovi supporto per Ubuntu!
<gabriele> Wonderfulheart: io sono su ubuntu, non sono libero di usare un desktop environment di mio gradimento?
<Wonderfulheart> Certo.
<gabriele> Wonderfulheart: quindi dato che ho il kernel 3.16.3 che sulle distro non si trova non posso entrare in nessuna chat? ;) Non credo...
<Wonderfulheart> gabriele: Quale versione di Ubuntu utilizzi?
<gabriele> Wonderfulheart: 14.0
<gabriele> 14.04
<Wonderfulheart> gabriele: Prima la scheda grafica andava bene?
<enzotib> xubuntu è una derivata ufficiale, quindi questo canale dà supporto anche per xubuntu
<gabriele> Wonderfulheart: onestamente quando era appena installato non ho notato questa cosa, poi col tempo, dopo vari aggiornamenti ha cominciato...
<gabriele> Wonderfulheart: allora ho preferito andare a risolvere il problema piuttosto che downgradare tutto
<Wonderfulheart> gabriele: Devi aver modificato i driver della scheda grafica facendo gli aggiornamenti.
<gabriele> Wonderfulheart: certo, e adesso vorrei settarli a dovere
<Wonderfulheart> gabriele: Conosci la tua scheda grafica, quella installata sul tuo Sistema?
<gabriele> Wonderfulheart: Ati HD 3200
<Wonderfulheart> gabriele: Usavi i driver Open o proprietari?
<gabriele> Wonderfulheart: sempre ope
<gabriele> open
<gabriele> Wonderfulheart: i driver proprietari sono rimasti fermi al kernel 3.2....
<Wonderfulheart> gabriele: Per quello te lo domandavo.
<Wonderfulheart> gabriele: Comunque, puoi fare un paste di lshw?
<Wonderfulheart> !paste | gabriele
<ubot-it> gabriele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gabriele> Wonderfulheart: for you http://paste.ubuntu.com/8372112/
<Wonderfulheart> gabriele: Giacché i driver sembrano ok, potresti provare a riavviare e tentare il ripristino video?
<Wonderfulheart> gabriele: Puoi entrare in Grub ...
<gabriele> Wonderfulheart: e non vado a rovinare nulla ?
<Wonderfulheart> gabriele: No.
<gabriele> Wonderfulheart: provo e ti faccio sapere
<Wonderfulheart> gabriele: Ma conosci la procedura?
<gabriele> Wonderfulheart: non devo entrare in recovery?
<gabriele> Wonderfulheart: poi non so cosa mi chiederà
<Wonderfulheart> Ok.
<Fabrizio_2> giorno. Che pacchetto mi consigliate per tenere sottocontrollo il traffico di rete?
<gabriele> Wonderfulheart: non c'è nessuna opzione sul ripristino della grafica
<gabriele> Wonderfulheart: l'unica è ripristinare l'avvio normale, ma non credo c'entri nulla
<enzotib> Fabrizio_2, che vuoi controllare?
<Fabrizio_2> enzotib: Scusami. Vorrei controllare i files aperti e gli ip collegati al server
<Fabrizio_2> enzotib: e magari se qualcuno copia dei files dal server al pc
<enzotib> Fabrizio_2, che c'entra la rete con i file aperti?
<enzotib> quelli al massimo sono protocolli applicativi, tipo samba, nfs o ssh, e devi usare strumenti specifici del protocollo
<Fabrizio_2> enzotib: Mi spiego. Essendo un server dati, vorrei sapere chi accede, il traffico dati delle schede di rete e ci accede ai files.
<Fabrizio_2> enzotib: da quello che ho visto, samba ha già un suo log che può venire bene per alcune cose.
<enzotib> Fabrizio_2, ti ripeto, se non dici nemmeno a che protocollo ti riferisci non c'è modo di rispondere, la rete di per sé non sa niente del filesystem
<Fabrizio_2> enzotib: scusa. Mi puoi spiegare cosa è ilprotocollo? lavorando in ambiente industriale non vorrei fraintendere.
<enzotib> Fabrizio_2, è un insieme di regole con cui due macchine parlano, e sono organizzati in diversi livelli, TCP/IP serve per scambiare pacchetti di dati in modo "affidabile", sopra di questo ci può essere per esempio SMB/CIFS che è il protocollo utilizzato da Samba
<Fabrizio_2> enzotib: ok. Allora parliamo la stessa lingua :). A che server il protocollo per vedere chi si collega al server? Non basta controllare l'IP o il nome del PC se collegato ad un DNS?
<enzotib> Fabrizio_2, SMB sa che l'utente fa richiesta di un file, TCP invece no
<Fabrizio_2> enz mmm. Quindi nel log di SMB trovo tutti gli IP e cosa hanno fatto è scritto dentro ad ogni files che ha come nome l'IP del PC che accede.
<Fabrizio_2> enzotib: Ma vederlo istantaneamente si può? Tipo mi collego e vedo i files aperti da chi sono aperti?
<enzotib> Fabrizio_2, non uso e non conosco samba, quindi chiarivo dei concetti generali, ma non so risponderti a questo, suppongo di sì
<Fabrizio_2> enzotib: ok. allora, visto che dipende da SMB, mi spulcio tutto il manuale finchè non lo trovo.
<Fabrizio_2> enzotib: Grazie mille
<enzotib> prego
<megralo> Salve a tutti. Utilizzo Xchat come client. Non riesco in alcun modo ad entrare nei canali di irc.azzurra.org. Cosa posso fare?
<jester-> megralo: sarai bannato, non penso che xchat centri qualcosa
<megralo> jester- bannato perché?
<jester-> megralo: che ne so chiedi in azzurra
<megralo> jester- non so se hai notato, ma il mio problema è proprio quello! Pensavo dipendesse dal client. Per questo chiedo quì!
<jester-> !chat | megralo
<ubot-it> megralo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<balumonster> salve
<guest_89522> scaricato aggiornamento da 12.0 a 14.0 .... sistema impallato. Che fare??
<guest_96867> salve
<guest_71500> buona sera sono un principiante...ho scaricato degli aggiornamenti ma il pc adesso nn funziona come prima cosa posso fare per farlo tornare come prima ?
<guest_96867> non riesco ad installare su lubuntu la stampante multifunzione HP officejet 8600
<carlodoro> guest_71500 puoi spiegare meglio la problematica?
<guest_96867> nopn trovo la stampante nemmeno negli elenchi dell'add printer o ipp
<guest_71500> allora..ho fatto degli aggiornamenti dopodiche il pc si è praticamente bloccato..veniva fuori sistem program problem detected
<jester-> guest_71500: una cosa per volta
<jester-> se l'os è andato a buone donne fai un ripristino
<jester-> !ripristino | guest_71500
<ubot-it> guest_71500: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<guest_71500> grazie a tutti provo a farlo ciao..
<balumonster> salve, ho un problema con l'installazione; ho già riassunto tutto sul forum di ubuntu-it, posso linkare il topic?
<jester-> balumonster: meglio che descrivi il problema in poche parole
<balumonster> in pratica l'installer non rileva il mio hard disk principale
<balumonster> rileva quello che uso per i backup ma non quello dove c'è installato windows (e dove voglio mettere ubuntu)
<jester-> balumonster: pare strana la cosa, pc con efi?
<balumonster> no, non credo (non sono un esperto)
<balumonster> googlando un po ho trovato una soluzione, ma non sono sicuro e ho paura di fare casini
<jester-> !uefi | balumonster fai un controllo
<ubot-it> balumonster fai un controllo: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<balumonster> ho controllato bene, non ho UEFI
<jester-> balumonster: allora non c'è ragione che non veda il disco, hai provato con gparted?
<jester-> balumonster: se non lo vede il disco lè mort
<fai> ciao,come faccio a destinare un hd ad un singolo utente?
<balumonster> jester: su internet ho trovato varie pagine che indicavano il comando dmraid, ma non so cosa sia, come non so cosa sia gparted
<jester-> balumonster: winzoz parte?
<balumonster> si, sono su win ora
<jester-> balumonster: gpated è l'editor di partizioni presente nella live
<jester-> balumonster: ma non è che installi all'interno di winzoz per caso?
<balumonster> in che senso "all'interno di win"?
<jester-> balumonster: hai fatto dvd o usb ed eseguito il boot da essi
<balumonster> si
<balumonster> ho masterizzato la iso su dvd, ho anche controllato md5sum
<balumonster> poi ho l'ho messo come boot device
<jester-> balumonster: al partizionamento se vai in altro/manuale vedi che il disco lo vede
<balumonster> non so, devo provare
<jester-> balumonster: se no lo propone è perchè non puo fare installa accanto a winz
<balumonster> ora non posso però... vabbè provo domani, al massimo torno qui
<jester-> balumonster: come fai a dire che non lo vede
<balumonster> ok grazie lo stesso :)
<balumonster> in pratica mi dice installa su e poi mi mette il nome del disco
<balumonster> e tra le scelte c'è solo quello che uso per i backup, non c'è quello dove c'è anche win
<jester-> balumonster: ininstallazione propone delle opzioni
<jester-> balumonster:  e il disco ha gia 4 primarie non puo fare installa accanto
<fai> ot: ciao,come faccio a destinare un hd ad un singolo utente?
<balumonster> ora devo andare
<balumonster> ciao, grazie
<jester-> fai: desitini la partizione come home separata
<fai> cioè?ho due hd e due utenti
<jester-> fai non è una questione di hd ma di partizioni
<fai> quindi partiziono i due hd e li assegno agli utenti?
<Cicerello> salve a tutto il canale
<Cicerello> ho un problema, non riesco a installare ubuntu accanto a windows 7 non dispongo del uefi come posso fare?
<enzotib> Cicerello, che significa "non dispongo del uefi"?
<enzotib> Cicerello, se il firmware del pc non è uefi tanto meglio, meno complicazioni
<Cicerello> aspetta un attimo ora posto una foto delle mie partizioni
<enzotib> Cicerello, perché una foto: meglio sudo parted -l
<akis24> sera
<enzotib> !pastebin | Cicerello
<ubot-it> Cicerello: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Cicerello> http://www.freefilehosting.net/lemiepartizioni
<Cicerello> uso freefile hosting perchè non ho bisogno di registrarmi
<enzotib> WOT me lo segnala come sito non affidabile, quindi non ci vado
<Cicerello> enzotib, tranquillo puoi fidarti il certificato non è riconosciuto ma è pulito
<enzotib> Cicerello, pastbein
<Cicerello> ora usa quello perchè non stò su linux
<Cicerello> sono su windows
<Cicerello> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8374269/
<Cicerello> questo và bene?
<enzotib> Cicerello, la partizione da 100MB con flag di boot puzza tanto di EFI
<enzotib> Cicerello, sei sicuro che Windows 7 non è installato in modalità EFI?
<Cicerello> no
<enzotib> Cicerello, riavvia il PC, avi nel BIOS e cerca tra le opzioni di capire se è impostato in modalità EFI oppure no
<Cicerello> comunque quando voglio installare linux accanto a windows 7 mi si riavvia il computer e non fà più nulla
<Cicerello> come faccio a capire se è in modalità efi
<enzotib> Cicerello, non c'è un modo universale, devi frugare nel bios
<Cicerello> già fatto e non trovo la voce efi
<Cicerello> enzotib , allora cosa faccio?
<enzotib> Cicerello, quando avvii il DVD qual è la prima schermata che appare?
<Cicerello> di linux?
<enzotib> Cicerello, del boot
<Cicerello> se linux all'inizio la schermata viola poi dopo i pallini che caricano e poi la procedura classica di installazione
<Cicerello> enzotib, preciso che arrivato al momento di decidere come installare linuz faccio installa linux dentro windows 7 batto invio e si riavvia il pc e non fà nulla parte l' os predefinito, quando invece dovrei trovare la voce installa untu accanto windows 7
<enzotib> Cicerello, non appare una schermata di grub?
<enzotib> Cicerello, che significa "dentro windows 7"?
<Cicerello> enzotib, no
<Cicerello> all'interno di windows 7
<enzotib> Cicerello, potresti fare una foto di questa cosa?
<gabriele> ciao ragazzi
<gabriele> scusate come creo uno script avente solo un comando?
<enzotib> gabriele, con un editor di testo
<gabriele> enzotib: ciao
<gabriele> enzotib: il comando che devo inserire è : pulseaudio --kill
<gabriele> lo scrivo nell'edito e basta così?
<enzotib> gabriele, magari ci metti una prima riga con #!/bin/sh
<enzotib> e poi lo rendi eseguibile con chmod +x nomescript
<gabriele> enzotib: cosi? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8374432/
<enzotib> gabriele, perfetto
<gabriele> enzotib: ottimo :)
<gabriele> enzotib: bellissimo, funziona, grazie mille
<enzotib> gabriele, prego
<aiutostampante> buona sera
<aiutostampante> ho installato da poco lubuntu su un notebook ed ho un problema con una stampante. posso chiedere?
<akis24> !chiedi | aiutostampante
<ubot-it> aiutostampante: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<aiutostampante> ok. Non riesco ad installare stampante HP Officejet pro 8600 su Lubuntu. Non è nell'elenco delle stampanti. Come faccio?
<akis24> aiutostampante: hai installato hplip ?
<aiutostampante> ho provato
<aiutostampante> ad un certo punto mi da errore
<aiutostampante> cercando poi se la stampante era supportata da hplip ho letto che non lo è. è una stampante recente
<krabador> aiutostampante, hai visto nel changelog dell'ultima versione?
<aiutostampante> cosa è il chancelog? scusa la domanda. dove lo posso vedere?
<aiutostampante> da un altro computer su UBUNTU ne ho installata una simile e funziona. su Lubunbtu non ne trovo traccia, nemmeno di quella simile
<cybernova> aiutostampante, lubuntu che versione?
<akis24> aiutostampante:  è supportata dalla nuova versione di hplip
<aiutostampante> 14.4
<aiutostampante> dove trovo la nuova versione di hplip?
<krabador> aiutostampante, http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<akis24> aiutostampante: leggi qui nel caso rimuovi la versione installata prima http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<akis24> lol
<krabador> :D
<aiutostampante> domanda da principiante ... come rimuovo la versione installata prima?
<krabador> aiutostampante, http://hplipopensource.com/node/188
<aiutostampante> grazie
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> aiutostampante, se è stato installato dal gestore di pacchetti di lubuntu, puoi usare sempre lui per disinstallare
<krabador> aiutostampante, dpkg -l | grep hplip
<krabador> !pastebin | aiutostampante
<ubot-it> aiutostampante: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<aiutostampante> grazie a tutti. Copio tutto e ci proverò.
<ric> Ciao!
<aiutostampante> quit
<Innerina> Perché Lives mi crasha aprendo i mp4?
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-19
<guest_23844> ciao a tutti ho un problema,non riesco piu' a vedere video i streaming tranne che su youtube.mi si segnala che manca un plugin.poreste aiutarmi`?
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<alex1989> Buongiorno, (funzionerà st'affare?) XD va bè avrei una domandina veloce su un problema con la stampante..c'è qualcuno?
<glpiana> alex1989, esponi il tuo problema
<alex1989> ho un pc fisso Compaq, 4GB di RAM , 2Ghz di processore è abbastanza potente ma ho installato lo stesso LUBUNTU 14.04 perchè non mi accontento mai delle prestazionii...finito di installarlo è andato tutto splendidamente ma la stampante HP DESKJET 2050, non me  la trova...ovvero nell'elenco c'è solo la 2000, sembra che me l'abbia installata ma poi qu
<alex1989> ando lancio la pagina di prova dice "stampante inattiva" ...che significa?
<glpiana> alex1989, anzitutto per le hp ti conviene installare il pacchetto hplip e magari hplip-gui per avere una interfaccia grafica
<glpiana> alex1989, hplip farà praticamente tutto da solo. per cui apri un terminale anzitutto
<glpiana> alex1989, scrivi: sudo apt-get install hplip hplip-gui
<alex1989> ok e...synaptic non serve installarlo? o c'è già in Lubuntu?
<glpiana> alex1989, quello dipende dalle tue abitudini. comuqnue non credo sia installato di default
<alex1989> hplip gui sarebbe un programma che dopo finito di installarlo lo apro come per aprire un qualsiasi altro software e poi faccio la ricerca della stampante?
<glpiana> alex1989, si piazza sulla barra
<alex1989> io lo devo aprire e fare qualcosa comunque...? o me la rileva in automatico?
<glpiana> alex1989, intanto lo hai installato?
<alex1989> eh no perchè sono al lavoro sai...è per sapere per quando vado a casa stasera..
<glpiana> alex1989, installa quei due pacchetti, poi troverai hplip in uno dei menu. lo avvii e poi ci clicchi sopra quando appare nella barra. non è nulla di complicato
<alex1989> ah quindi se nel terminale immetti alla fine "hplip hplip-gui" scritti vicino sono 2 pacchetti installati? non lo sapevo..
<glpiana> alex1989, no, non è che pensi "voglio sto pacchetto" e te lo installa. devi dare il comando completo, come ti ho scritto sopra
<alex1989> no quello che intendevo io è questo...il comando "sudo apt-get install hplip hplip-gui" non installa 1 sola cosa ma 2..ovvero "hplip" e "hplip-gui" , che scritti uno vicino all'altro li installa entrambi giusto? perchè poco fà hai detto "installa quei 2 pacchetti" e ho pensato ma come 2 pacchetti mi ha dato 1 comando solo.. allora mi è venuto in me
<alex1989> nte che in 1 comando solo si installano sia hplip che hplip-gui.. confermi?
<glpiana> alex1989, ne puoi elencare a centinaia dopo "install"
<alex1989> questo non lo sapevo grazie! può tornarmi utile!  ps che pazienza che c'hai O.o haha ti saluto buona giornata
<glpiana> altrettanto
<guest_26930> ciao a tt
<glpiana> !ciao | guest_26930
<ubot-it> guest_26930: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<guest_26930> un consiglio se si può
<glpiana> guest_26930, prova a chiedere
<guest_26930> ho un pc da 10pollici asus eeepc1005ha con w7 e mi ha veramente stufato.....
<guest_26930> guardavo linux ma non so quale possa andare bene..
<glpiana> guest_26930, prendi una chiavetta usb, scaricati qualche iso e provale tu stesso. quando ne trovi una che ti piace e gira correttamente, la installi di fianco a windows
<guest_26930> leggevo ke serebbe meglio un versione più leggera visto l'enorme potenza del pc...ihihihih
<guest_26930> grazie glpiana sei stato gentile. buona giornata
<jjgold> Salve , è il luogo adatto per chiedere aiuto ( dopo aver letto le varie guide presenti ) a livello di istallazione del SO?
<akis24> jjgold: chiedi se riguarda ubuntu
<akis24> bene
<guest_62250> dpkg: considering removing skype-bin in favour of skype ...
<guest_62250> dpkg: no, cannot proceed with removal of skype-bin (--auto-deconfigure will help):
<guest_62250>  skype depends on skype-bin
<guest_62250>   skype-bin is to be removed.
<guest_62250> dpkg: regarding .../skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb containing skype:
<Guest5345> Ciao! a chiunque possa darmi una mano! e anche a tutti gli altri!  Sono guest5345 ... :) ho qualche problema col mio skype. Vorrei fare l'aggiornamento ma il pc dice che non riesce. Sono andata sul sito idi skype per riscaricarlo da capo ma niente! cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> Guest5345, aggiornamento di cosa?
<cristian_c> e con quale metodo?
<cristian_c> e perché'
<Guest5345> scusa, che idiota che sono! volevo aggiornare skype!
<cristian_c> Guest5345, se ci sono aggiornamenti di sistema per skype, ti verranno notificati dal gestore aggiornamenti
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<guest_26930> ciao a tt..un consiglio se possibile....
<Guest5345> grazie Cristian, provo a fare un aggiornamento dal gestore aggiornamenti e poi riprovo e ti dico come è andata. Non è che non facessi l'aggiornamento da molto ... ma forse nell'ultimo c'è quello per skype
<guest_26930> essendo totalmente nuovo del mondo linux...quale devo scaricare x un asus eeepc 1005ha?
<guest_26930> quale mi consigliate?
<glpiana> guest_26930, dici che il pc non è potente. prova lubuntu
<glpiana> !release | guest_26930
<ubot-it> guest_26930: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> ErVito, ciao
<ErVito> cristian_c: hola
<Guest5345> cristian_c grazie! era colpa dell'aggiornamento non fatto attraverso il gestore! grazie per la disponibilità ad aiutarmi anche per una scemenza come questa! sono presa da altro al momento e non mi sono applicata più di tanto per risolverlo. ciao e buona giornata
<guest_42406> devo installare flah player come faccio?
<guest_3104> Buongiorno
<Panaclerio_> salve, alcune volte mi capita che si blocchi la wifi del portatile e per farla funzionare nuovamente mi occorre riavviare ubuntu, esiste un comando per riavviare solo la wifi?
<enzotib> Panaclerio_, puoi provare a cliccare sull'icona della rete e togli la spunta a "Abilita funzionalità di rete senza fila", poi rimetti la spunta
<enzotib> (magari dopo aver aspettato qualche decina di secondi)
<erny1> c'è qualcuno?
<erny1> mi rispondete ho un problema con ubuntu
<enzotib> !nessuno | erny1
<ubot-it> erny1: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<erny1> non riesco a installarare ubuntu col mio hp g26
<erny1> raga mi aiutate??
<calimero_82> salve, come si fanno a stampare solo pagine dispari? grazie
<traba> ciao chi mi sa dire come far funzionare lo scanner?
<traba> la stampante va lo scanner no
<Guest83543> buona sera a tt..sto provando a formattare il disco rigido per cancellare ubuntu 14.04 per poi reinstallarlo con usb gia scaricato precedentemente..ma quando vado per formattareviene fuori errore nello smontare il file system..premetto che nn sono un genio in questo campo grazie..
<jester-> Guest83543: non puoi formattare un partizione in uso, devi farlo da live
<Guest83543> cosa significa da live scusa la mia ignoranza
<jester-> Guest83543: prova ubuntu senza installare è la live
<Guest83543> io lo faccio gia da ubuntu "quello aggiornato poco tempo fa"ma gli aggiornamenti sono andati male
<jester-> Guest83543: da dvd?
<jester-> o usb?
<Guest83543> si mi e stato installato da dvd quasi un anno fa
<jester-> [17:43:43] <jester-> Guest83543: non puoi formattare un partizione in uso, devi farlo da live
<jester-> [17:44:45] <Guest83543> cosa significa da live scusa la mia ignoranza
<jester-> [17:45:23] <jester-> Guest83543: prova ubuntu senza installare è la live
<Guest83543> ??
<jester-> ma leggi o trolli
<Guest83543> ke e sto trolli
<Guest83543> jester???
<jester-> Guest83543: sei da sistema installato?
<Guest83543> si..ho fatto degli aggiornamenti e sto avendo dei problemi
<jester-> Guest83543: e 4 cosa ti ho scritto sopra?
<jester-> [17:43:43] <jester-> Guest83543: non puoi formattare un partizione in uso, devi farlo da live
<jester-> [17:44:45] <Guest83543> cosa significa da live scusa la mia ignoranza
<jester-> [17:45:23] <jester-> Guest83543: prova ubuntu senza installare è la live
<jester-> serve altro?
<Guest83543> non t capisco
<jester-> Guest83543: vuoi formattare giust=
<motz> salve, una domanda. So che si tratta di un off-topic: avete esperienze di portatili chromebook? Li consigliereste?
<jester-> !chat | motz
<Guest83543> si
<jester-> Guest83543: sai leggere in italiano semplice o no
<motz> jester-, cosa?
<Guest83543> si ma fino adesso nn mi ai detto niente e quello il bproblema
<jester-> motz: chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> pr la quarta volta
<jester-> [17:56:07] <jester-> [17:43:43] <jester-> Guest83543: non puoi formattare un partizione in uso, devi farlo da live
<jester-> [17:56:32] <jester-> [17:44:45] <Guest83543> cosa significa da live scusa la mia ignoranza
<jester-> [17:56:36] <jester-> [17:45:23] <jester-> Guest83543: prova ubuntu senza installare è la live
<jester-> Guest83543: se non capisci non so cosa farci e non capisco nemmeno perchè vuoi formattare visto che lo farà l'installaer reinstallando
<Guest83543> errore nello smontare il file system questo mi esce
<jester-> va bè, ci ho prvato
<jester-> ma logico che il trollo non consideri
<Guest83543> si grazie lo stesso
<jester-> Guest83543: sei capace di mettere la usb e andare un prova ubuntu?
<jester-> o dvd che sia
<traba> ciao a tutti
<traba> ho una stampante epson multifunzione, la stampante funziona ma lo scanner no...chi mi aiuta a farlo funzionare???? grazie
<jester-> traba: serve il driver per lo scanner
<jester-> guarda sul sito epson
<traba> li ho scaricati ma non va lo stesso
<traba> non devo installare qualcosa da terminale?
<jester-> traba: cosa hai scaricato
<guest_46563> ciao non mi ricordo la password come posso fare?
<traba> i driver per la stampante
<jester-> traba: eh ma .deb .tar altro?
<traba> sai che non lo ricordo è tempo che l ho fatto...scusa ma sono imbranato anche...
<jester-> guest_46563: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<traba> tempo fa ero riuscito a farlo andare con la dritta di qualcuno che mi ha fatto fare qualcosa da terminale
<jester-> traba: eh riandare sul sito, pagina dowload nella ricerca mettere il tipo stampante e sistema operativo
<traba> ok
<jester-> traba: tipo stampante?
<traba> xp-402
<traba> epson
<traba> nn riesco ad installare lo scanner chi mi aiuta???
<jester-> madu
<jester-> chiede e d esce
<akis24> sera
<cristian_c> Muflone, ciao
<Muflone> hi
<Panaclerio_> ciao a tutti
<Panaclerio_> a volte mi si blocca la wifi e devo riavviare ubuntu, c'è un modo per evitare il riavvio del sistema operativo?
<cristian_c> Panaclerio, perché riavviare?
<cristian_c> Panaclerio, p.s. desktop o laptop?
<enzotib> Panaclerio, io avevo suggerito, un po' di tempo fa:  "puoi provare a cliccare sull'icona della rete e togli la spunta a "Abilita funzionalità di rete senza fila", poi rimetti la spunta"
<enzotib> fili*
<Panaclerio> enzotib, cristian_c  è un notebook, provo sia a spuntare e rimettere la spunta che ha premere il tasto sulla tastiera e riabilitare che ifconfi wlan0 down e up..ma niente
<Guest57826> ciao a tutti! ho appena installato ubuntu sul mio pc.. e ho un paio di domande..
<Guest57826> la webcam nel mio pc è montata storta ma non ci sono driver per linux sul sito produttore, come posso fare?
<Panaclerio_> non riesco ad aggiornare alla 14.04 dalla 12.04, ma se scarico su una penna usb, riesco a non perdere i dati salvati sul notebook
<Panaclerio_> ?
<cristian_c> Panaclerio_, il mio chip wifi è così, ogni tanto perde la connessione, così premo una volta e poi un'altra volta il tasto
<cristian_c> e la connessione viene ristabilita, lol
<Panaclerio_> cristian_c, a me non funziona, ma non esiste un comando di più basso livello per riavviare il modulo wifi?
<cristian_c> Panaclerio_, non so se è un bug a qualche livello di kernel
<cristian_c> ma ci sono dei metodi
<Panaclerio_> cristian_c, tipo
<krabador> Panaclerio, ma non sta funzionando proprio, o sta funzionando male?
<Panaclerio_> krabador, quando si pianta, mi tocca riavviare
<cristian_c> Panaclerio_, allora in quel caso, controlla le interfacce di rete con: ifconfig -a
<Panaclerio_> cristian_c, cosa devo controllare?
<Panaclerio_> cristian_c, c'è una interfaccia   strana:     .0
<krabador> Panaclerio, scusami, sudo lshw -C network , cosa dice?
<marco111> Ho installato da qualche giorno Ubuntu 12.04 sul mio computer mentre guardo filmati su youtube (oppure dopo che resta inattivo ) dopo pochi (10circa)minuti il computer si spegne all'improvviso. Chi può aiutarmi?
<marco111> Grazie!
<Mauro> Buonasera
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Mauro
<ubot-it> Mauro: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<marco111> buona sera anche a voi
<fabio_cc> !ciao | marco111
<ubot-it> marco111: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<marco111> grazie
<Panaclerio_> krabador, scusa il ritardo nella risposta http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8382751/
<marco111> scusate la domanda questa e' una chat che riguarda -domande e' risposte su ubintu
<fabio_cc> marco111, si
<marco111> opps ubuntu
<marco111> qualcuno saprebbe se il mio caso e' capitato ad altri?
<fabio_cc> marco111, potrebbe dipendere da vari problemi
<fabio_cc> marco111, dato che lo hai installato da poco, come mai non hai messo la 14.04?
<marco111> chiedo scusa x il messaggio iniziale
<cristian_c>        product: RTL8191SEvA Wireless LAN Controller
<cristian_c> Panaclerio_, asp
<cristian_c> Panaclerio_, e quando va via, digita: ifconfig -a
<marco111> la mia versione e 14.o4
<fabio_cc> marco111, ok
<cristian_c> driver=rtl8192se
<fabio_cc> marco111, si spegne o si riavvia?
<marco111> si spegne
<fabio_cc> marco111, potrebbe anche essere un problema hw, se addirittura si spegne, se andava in crash o si riavviava il discorso era diverso
<fabio_cc> marco111, proviamo a dare un'occhiata ai log
<fabio_cc> marco111, apri un terminale, e dai il comando  cat /var/log/kern.log | less
<fabio_cc> marco111, il supporto solo in chat pubblica
<marco111> Sep 19 00:17:32 marco-P5K-Deluxe kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009fbff] usable
<marco111> Sep 19 00:17:32 marco-P5K-Deluxe kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009fbff] usable
<marco111> ok
<fabio_cc> marco111, non incollare qui
<marco111> dove incollo?
<fabio_cc> marco111, prima di devo dire quale parte mi interessa
<fabio_cc> marco111, comunque usa pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste | marco111
<ubot-it> marco111: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> *ti
<fabio_cc> marco111, usando il tasto pag su, cerca le righe che contengono [    0.000000], quindi incolla quelle precedenti alla prima che contiene [    0.000000]
<fabio_cc> marco111, spero di essermi riuscito a spiegare
<fabio_cc> marco111, almeno una ventina
<fabio_cc> (di righe)
<fabio_cc> marco111, ovviamente se si era bloccato prima dell'ultima accensione
<fabio_cc> marco111, se no ti devi basare con la data e l'orario
<fabio_cc> marco111, e cercare gli ultimi messaggi prima dello spegnimento
<fabio_cc> marco111, ovviamente quando in una riga vedi [    0.000000], capisci che in quel momento il pc è stato appena acceso
<marco111> cerco di scrive solo il necessario x non intasare la chat ,grazie comunque x il tuo aiuto fabio
<fabio_cc> marco111, su pastebin puoi incollare quanto vuoi
<fabio_cc> marco111, quando incolli in chan non incollare più di tre righe
<marco111> il pc lo avevo appena riavviato dopo che x l'ennesima volta mentre guardavo un film si era spentto,ho messo in pausa .
<fabio_cc> marco111, ok, allora puoi fare come ti ho detto prima, scorrendo verso su ad un certo punto vedrai delle righe con [    0.000000], quelle che possono tornare utili sono quelle che vengono prima
<marco111> altra cosa se lo utilizzo senza lasciarlo inattivo x 10min circa non si spegne ne difetta
<fabio_cc> marco111, quindi si spegne se guardi video su youtube oppure se lo lasci inattivo
<fabio_cc> e mai in altri casi
<marco111> si esatto
<marco111> rifaccio quella procedura di prima ?
<fabio_cc> marco111, ma sicuro che quando guardi video su youtube non ti capita solo se non tocchi mouse e tastiera?
<marco111> si si son sicuro anche se poco fa il sito non era yuotube , ma tanttifilm
<fabio_cc> marco111, quindi se stai guardando video, ti si blocca anche se utilizzi mouse e tastiera? voglio capire se può c'entrare il risparmio energetico
<marco111> se utilizza mause e tastiera no , non sucede sembra come un risparmio energia
<fabio_cc> marco111, ok
<fabio_cc> marco111, controlliamo una cosa
<fabio_cc> marco111, clicca sull'ingranaggio in alto a destra e vai in impostazioni di sistema
<fabio_cc> marco111, apri alimentazione
<fabio_cc> marco111, "sospendere quando inattivo per" com'è impostato?
<marco111> su alimentazione non lo mai cambiato ,adesso e' 10min
<fabio_cc> marco111, metti non sospendere
<fabio_cc> marco111, sia "a batteria", sia "quando collegato"
<marco111> su luminosita e blocco era messo su mai lo schermo e off il blocco ,spegnendosi lo stesso
<fabio_cc> marco111, bisogna provare una cosa per volta
<fabio_cc> marco111, setta "sospendere quando inattivo per" su "non sospendere", sia "a batteria" sia "quando collegato"
<fabio_cc> marco111, prova a vedere se ti si blocca ancora
<marco111> fatto come detto ,parlando che il mio pc e' un fisso, grazie x la tua disponibilita'
<fabio_cc> marco111, non credo che sia una coincidenza che la sospensione era impostata dopo 10 min, e dopo 10 min di inattività ti si spegneva
<fabio_cc> marco111, ok allora il settaggio "a batteria" suppongo non ci sia
<fabio_cc> non cambia nulla
<marco111> be fabio di sicuro e come hai detto tu anche xche e' lunica cosa che non cio guardato
<fabio_cc> marco, sicuro non è mai nulla
<fabio_cc> marco111, testalo per bene, se dovessi avere ancora problemi torna pure a chiedere ancora supporto
<fre2003> cciao ho appena scaricato xubuntu ma non riesco a farlo avviare, il file README.diskdefines non  è riconosciuto. come si procede?
<jester-> !iso | fre2003
<ubot-it> fre2003: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> !isb | fre2003
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'isb'
<jester-> !usb | fre2003
<ubot-it> fre2003: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<fre2003> grazie
<jester-> !usbwin | fre2003
<ubot-it> fre2003: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<gelatina63>  0 	  Ciao...ho la versione UBUNTU 12.04 LTS, è già la quinta volta che riformatto tutto per questo problema! L'altro ieri ho riprovato, dopo l'istallazione e gli aggiornamenti di ubuntu 12.04 lts, ad istallare DROPBOX, e di nuovo si è ribloccata l'istallazione a metà senza che potessi in alcun modo annullarla. Cosa devo fare? Considerate che sono un' autodidatta, e che la gestione di tutti i problemi legati a questo sistem
<gelatina63> figlio, che però ora non c'è
<jester-> gelatina63: come lo installi drobox
<jester-> di solito non ha problemi
<gelatina63> dall' ubuntu software center
<jester-> quale pacchetto installi
<jester-> gelatina63: togli eventuale roba dropbox,, vai sul sito e prendi il .deb dei bit quanto è il tuo sistema
<jester-> gelatina63: https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx
<jester-> gelatina63: hai sistema 32 o 64 bit
<gelatina63> 64 bit
<jester-> allora pia il 64 bit ubuntu,
<gelatina63> ti prego però di esprimerti in termini non tecnici, altrimenti non so cosa fare.....
<jester-> gelatina63: https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx
<jester-> cosa vedi?
<gelatina63> una schermata di istruzioni per l'istallazione con la corrispondenza dell'indirizzo
<jester-> gelatina63: ubuntu (.deb) 64  32 lo vedi?
<gelatina63> si...sto scaricando da là
<jester-> eh poi doppio click sul file che hai scariato
<gelatina63> si è messo in attesa perchè quello precedente è bloccato e se clicco su annulla, non procede all'annullamento
<jester-> ti avevo detto di disnistallare quelli precedneti
<gelatina63> e come faccio se non si disistallano???
<jester-> nemmeno hai provato
<jester-> apri un terminale
<jester-> dpkg -l | grep dropbox  risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | gelatina63
<ubot-it> gelatina63: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gelatina63> File o directory non esistente grep: nel: File o directory non esistente grep: pastebin: File o directory non esistente
<gelatina63> è la risposta nel terminale
<jester-> dpkg -l | grep dropbox  scrivi bene o copia incolla da qui al terminale
<jester-> risposta nel pastebin   cetra na sega col comando
<gelatina63> iF  nautilus-dropbox                         0.7.1-2                                 Dropbox integration for Nautilus
<gelatina63> sempre su terminale
<jester-> gelatina63: nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gelatina63> mi spieghi per favore come si fa a postare in canale....scusa ma non so quasi niente di termini tecnici
<jester-> gelatina63: copiando qui l'indirizzo alla pagina
<gelatina63> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8383484/plain/
<jester-> ????
<jester-> gelatina63: non devi postare il comando ma la risposta al comando dpkg -l | grep dropbox
<gelatina63> nautilus-dropbox                         0.7.1-2                                 Dropbox integration for Nautilus
<jester-> gelatina63: sudo dpkg --purge nautilus-dropbox
<gelatina63> nel terminale o in paste
<jester-> gelatina63: nel terminale ilpaste mica esegue i comandi
<gelatina63> dpkg: errore: un altro processo detiene il blocco su database di stato di dpkg----_RISPOSTA
<jester-> gelatina63: chiudi il software center
<gelatina63> fatto
<jester-> gelatina63: ridai il comando
<gelatina63> stessa risposta!
<krabador> gelatina63, posta completamente tutto in pastebin
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-20
<gelatina63> completamente, intendila risposta o tutto quello che c'è sul terminale?
<krabador> gelatina63, con l'invito a velocizzarti, tutto quello che c'è sul terminale dalla riga del comando compresa
<gelatina63> gelatina63@gelatina63-desktop:~$ dpkg -l | grep dropbox  risposta nel pastebin grep: risposta: File o directory non esistente grep: nel: File o directory non esistente grep: pastebin: File o directory non esistente gelatina63@gelatina63-desktop:~$ dpkg -l | grep dropbox iF  nautilus-dropbox                         0.7.1-2                                 Dropbox integration for Nautilus gelatina63@gelatina63-desktop:~$ dpkg -l |
<krabador> gelatina63, ok stai prendendo in giro
<gelatina63> no! prima mi aveva detto di postare qui!!!!!
<krabador> <jester-> gelatina63: ridai il comando
<krabador> <gelatina63> stessa risposta!
<gelatina63> cmq capisco che è tardi....ci penserò un altro giorno
<gelatina63> grazie cmq
<krabador> e ti ho gentilmente chiesto di postare su pastebin
<krabador> ma hai incollato qui
<gelatina63> l'ho incollato su paste, e la risposta è stata questa!!!!!
<krabador> !pastebin | gelatina63
<ubot-it> gelatina63: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> chiedi , se non capisci a cosa serve il pèastebin
<krabador> gelatina63, per favore, apri il termnale manda in successione
<gelatina63> scusate....ma forse non avete capito che non so cosa vuol dire postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<krabador> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<krabador> sudo dpkg --purge nautilus-dropbox
<krabador> dopodichè copi tutto , incolli nel pastebin, premi paste, e DOPO incolli qui l'indirizzo della pagina generata
<gelatina63> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8383662/
<krabador> gelatina63, sul terminale, scrivi top, invio
<krabador> e fa un altro pastebin
<krabador> con la speranza che tu abbia chiuso tutto , tranne questa chat, ed il terminale
<gelatina63> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8383682/
<krabador> gelatina63, scusami, si puo' copiare ulteriormente sotto
<krabador> non è tutto
<krabador> sarebbe utile
<gelatina63> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8383692/
<krabador> gelatina63, sudo pkill dropbox
<krabador> sebbene ti avevo chiesto di copiare quello che c'era in basso
<krabador> che visualizzavi con la freccia
<krabador> e con la selezione del mouse, andando verso il basso
<krabador> mettendo il terminale a tutto schermo , aumenti le linee di visualizzazione
<gelatina63> guarda che ho copiato tutto...
<krabador> sono molte di piu' le linee
<krabador> con q , stoppi il comando top
<krabador> sudo pkill dropbox
<gelatina63> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8383744/
<gelatina63> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8383753/
<krabador> gelatina63, premi il tasto q, e finisce la schermata del comando top
<krabador> gelatina63, sudo pkill dropbox
<gelatina63> Nautilus Restart Required  Dropbox requires Nautilus to be restarted to function properly.
<krabador> sudo pkill nautilus
<krabador> sudo dpkg --purge nautilus-dropbox
<gelatina63> (Lettura del database... 195344 file e directory attualmente installati.) Rimozione di nautilus-dropbox... Dropbox isn't running! dropbox: nessun processo trovato Eliminazione dei file di configurazione di nautilus-dropbox... Elaborazione dei trigger per man-db... Elaborazione dei trigger per bamfdaemon... Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf.index... Elaborazione dei trigger per desktop-file-utils... Elaborazione dei trigge
<gelatina63> finito?????
<krabador> gelatina63, se hai fretta vai pure
<krabador> fai un favore anche a me
<gelatina63> posso chiudere tutto?
<gelatina63> non ho fretta ho sonno!
<krabador> si ma sei entrata all'1:00
<krabador> e c'hai messo 2 ore per imparare a mandare i comandi
<krabador> adesso puoi installare quello che hai scaricato da interner
<krabador> il pacchetto deb scaricato dal sito
<gelatina63> ok... lo faccio domani!!! cmq se sono entrata all'una e ci ho messo 2 ore per imparare i comandi, allora dobbiamo ancora iniziare?????  :) :) :)
<krabador> no
<krabador> adesso hai disinstallato correttamente il precedente
<krabador> se hai scaricato il pacchetto deb dal sito
<krabador> apri il terminale, e con un comando lo installi
<gelatina63> si, quindi lo posso istallare domani.....
<krabador> addio
<gelatina63> in che senso????
<krabador> nel senso che stai scalciando per andare
<krabador> vai pure
<gelatina63> che comamndo gli devo dare?
<krabador> gelatina63, hai detto che installi domani
<krabador> buonanotte
<gelatina63> Quando compare il nik in rosso, vuol dire che siete incazzati????
<krabador> hahahahahaah
<krabador> no
<krabador> vuol dire che si è stati citati da un utente della chat
<krabador> gelatina63,
<gelatina63> va be' buonanotte!
<krabador> 'note
<gelatina63> cmq, per la cronaca, ho 51 anni, ho imparato  da sola il pc, e tra le altre cose ho una patologia simile alla S.M. ....per questo sono un po' lenta a scrivere.....
<krabador> gelatina63, nessun problema figurati, se si deve andare , non c'è nessun problema
<gelatina63> Grazie Capo! ...notte
<krabador> è che dopo diversi tentativi, per iniziare le procedure, sembra che si stia fecendo un favore a chi sta offrendo supporto
<gelatina63> spero di non avervi dato questa impressione!
<krabador> gelatina63, se il browser non ti ha chiesto dove scaricare il pacchetto, sicuramente starà nella cartella /home/utente/Scaricati
<krabador> quando vuoi installare, apri il terminale
<krabador> mandi
<krabador> cd Scaricati
<krabador> invio
<krabador> ls
<krabador> invio
<krabador> e vedi se il pacchetto è li' dentro
<krabador> se è li' dentro mandi sudo dpkg -l pacchetto
<krabador> dove pacchetto è il nome del pacchetto che hai scaricato
<krabador> hai scaricato dal sito dropbox, il pacchetto a 32 o 64 bit?
<gelatina63> ok grazie!!!
<gelatina63> 64
<krabador> allora sudo dpkg -i dropbox_1.6.2_amd64.deb
<krabador> e lui lo installa
<krabador> ricapitoliamo
<krabador> che devi fare?
<gelatina63> andare a dormire.....mi si stanno chiudendo gli occhi! Ma domani la ritrovo la raccia di questa chat?
<krabador> questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale in italiano di ubuntu
<krabador> lo trovi e lo troverai sempre
<gelatina63> ok allora vado....spero di ritrovarti domani, che mi sembri un po più paziente..... io poi mi sento a disagio!
<krabador> sbagliato
<krabador> chiedere
<krabador> sempre
<krabador> senza vergogna
<gelatina63> ok......
<krabador> specificando con piu' precisione possibile cosa non si è capito
<gelatina63> ok
<akis24> giorno
<Panaclerio_> non riesco ad aggiornare alla 14.04 dalla 12.04, ma se scarico su una penna usb, riesco a non perdere i dati salvati sul notebook?
<akis24> Panaclerio: come mai non riesci ad aggiornare ? dai sudo apt-get update  e metti risultato su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> Panaclerio: perfetto io devo assentarmi adesso .. a dopo nel caso
<jester->  'ngiorno
<nuke> ciao a tutti! ho installato ubuntu 14 ma ho un dubbio su come risolvere un paio di problemi
<Guest10752> ho la webcam montata storta nel pc, inoltre mi chiedo se ci fosse un modo per settare l'utilizzo della cpu ad un certo livello
<totem_> in che senso montata storta?
<Guest10752> che se apro skype mi vedo al contrario.. ho letto che alcuni produttori la montano girata per motivi di spazio
<Guest10752> solo successivamente i driver fanno il lavoro sporco
<Guest10752> ho cercato alcune guide per far partire skype con alcune librerie video ma non sono riuscito a far funzionare nulla
<guest_8539> una domanda, da linea di comando come aggiungo del testo ad un file esistente? non ricordo la procedura
<Guest10752> cristian_c ciao forse mi puoi aiutare! ho la webcam montata storta nel pc, e mi chiedo se ci fosse un modo per settare l'utilizzo della cpu ad un certo livello.
<jester-> Guest10752: touch
<guest_8539> touch resto /directory/file?
<ErVito> guest_8539: comando >>file
<ErVito> guest_8539: sta attento a quello che fai
<guest_8539> touch testo /home/file
<guest_8539> non va!
<jester-> guest_8539: touch sticass >> file aggiunge la riga sticass
<jester-> guest_8539: touch sticass > file  cancella il fole e mette riga sticass
<jester-> touch file crea un file vuoto
<Guest10752> ciao ragazzi! qualcuno mi sa aiutare per la webcam storta del mio pc?grazie!!
<jester-> Guest10752: echo "ciao mamma, guarda come mi diverto!" >>file  anche
<guest_8539> ok faccio un po di prove
<Guest10752> ciao ragazzi! qualcuno mi sa aiutare per la webcam storta del mio pc?grazie!!
<jester-> Guest10752:  rm -r :Skype
<jester-> Guest10752: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<jester-> è appunto vecchio non so se funza ancora
<calimero_82> ciao ragazzi
<megralo> Salve calimero_82
<calimero_82> ho installato ink da terminale per visualizzare i livelli d'inchiostro della stampante ma non funziona
<cristian_c> calimero_82, quale stampante?
<cristian_c> tra l'altro sono iscritto alla mailing list dello sviluppatore
<calimero_82> ciao cristian_c  la epson dx4400
<cristian_c> calimero_82, l'ho avuta
<cristian_c> se non sbaglio
<calimero_82> come ti sei trovato?
<calimero_82> ho messo scala grgio ma consuma uguale tanto
<calimero_82> è una multifunzione
<cristian_c> calimero_82, beh, se ti stampi i manuali linux...
<calimero_82> ma uno ne sto stampando
<calimero_82> e s'è bloccato alla pagine dispari
<calimero_82> che palle
<calimero_82> :(
<totem_> perchè consumare carta inutilmente?
<calimero_82> forse perchè mi ammazzo gli occhi sullo schermo?
<calimero_82> raga ma sapete perchè ink non va? io ho seguito il wiki
<jester-> fra carta e cartucce spendi meno a comprarlo
<totem_> :)
<calimero_82> ma posso vedere i livelli d'inchiostro di questa stampante o no? devo perforza metterla su un os windwos?
<jester-> calimero_82: dipende da che stampante è
<calimero_82> epson stylus dx 4400
<jester-> te sei specilalizzato a prendere roba linux non digeribile
<calimero_82> ma ce l'avevo prima di mettere linux
<calimero_82> io da 2 anni so con lubuntu
<totem_> non bisogna avere certe pretese
<cristian_c> calimero_82, eh, la pagina del wiki l'ho scritta io, ihihih
<totem_> lo sviluppo in linux va a passo di lumacone
<jester-> e2sticaas er da riga di comando
<calimero_82> scusami totem scusami ma mica son pretese, io chiedo solo
<totem_> calimero_82, se vogliamo chiaccherare magari joina in chat
<cristian_c> !ink
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ink'
<cristian_c> !stampanti
<ubot-it> stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<cristian_c> calimero_82, quale lubuntu?
<calimero_82> 14.04
<cristian_c> calimero_82, e sulla 12.04?
<cristian_c> tra l'altro ho letto una mail di markus heinz
<cristian_c> che parla di problemi sulle versioni recenti di cups, con epson
<calimero_82> cristian_c,  io ho la 14.04, se non va sulla 12 quindi non va nenache su questa?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, non c'entra niente
<cristian_c> calimero_82, volevo solamente sapere se va sulla 12.04
<calimero_82> ah boh
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !info ink
<ubot-it> ink (source: ink): tool for checking the ink level of your local printer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1 (trusty), package size 8 kB, installed size 68 kB
<cristian_c> !info libinklevel
<ubot-it> Package libinklevel does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !info libinklevel5
<ubot-it> libinklevel5 (source: libinklevel): library for checking the ink level of your local printer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1.1 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 108 kB
<cristian_c> !info libinklevel6
<ubot-it> Package libinklevel6 does not exist in trusty
<jester-> calimero_82: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=325667
<jester-> calimero_82: questo funzava http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3663841
<jester-> calimero_82: installi escpuitil e poi sudo  escputil --ink-level --raw-device /dev/usb/lp0
<calimero_82> quindi devo usare il secondo link?
<jester-> ti pulisce e allinea le tstine di vitello anche se cambi opzione
<cristian_c> calimero_82, ma cos'hai provato del wiki?
<jester-> calimero_82: sdo apt-get install scputil
<calimero_82> ho installato ink
<cristian_c> calimero_82, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/EpsonTools
<cristian_c> calimero_82, leggessi le guide sarebbe anche meglio
<calimero_82> cristian_c,  le ho letto
<cristian_c> calimero_82, era linkata nella stessa pagina
<cristian_c> calimero_82, no
<jester-> calimero_82: sdo apt-get install escputil
<cristian_c> non l'hai letta
<jester-> sudo  escputil --ink-level --raw-device /dev/usb/lp0
<jester-> cristian_c: affatica gli occhi, stampare la eve
<calimero_82> come no http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/StrumentiStampanti  questo ho letto e applicato
<cristian_c> calimero_82, no, non hai letto
<cristian_c> e inutilmente ti ostini a ripetere il contrario
<totem_> :)
<calimero_82> scusami cristian_c
<cristian_c> calimero_82, nella pagina che tu stesso hai linkato
<calimero_82> mi so fermato al 1 passaggio :(
<cristian_c> ecco
<totem_> calimero_82, non c'è trippa per gatti qui
<cristian_c> escputil
<cristian_c> Per utilizzare questo tool dedicato espressamente alle stampanti Epson consultare questa guida.
<cristian_c> calimero_82, la quale ti rimandava alla guida EpsonTools
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/EpsonTools
<cristian_c> calimero_82, con lo stesso comando segnalato da jester-
<calimero_82> scusatemi
<jester-> sei peggio di benitez
<cristian_c> jester-, lol
<jester-> le epson cartucce poi hanno un prezzo da ladri
<cristian_c> calimero_82, facci sapere se escputil funza
<cristian_c> eventualmente posta su pastebin :)
<calimero_82> ragazzi scusatemi son dovuto scendere
<calimero_82> scusate se non ho risposto
<cristian_c> calimero_82, funza?
<calimero_82> ora faccio tutto
<cristian_c> ok :)
<calimero_82> ho dovuto spostare la macchina del nono
<calimero_82> ho fatto sudo apt-get escuptil ma non va
<cristian_c> !info escputil
<ubot-it> escputil (source: gutenprint): maintenance utility for Epson Stylus printers. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.2.10~pre2-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 62 kB, installed size 240 kB
<guest_40217> buongiorno
<cristian_c> calimero_82, argomenta il 'non va'
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> eventualmente posta su pastebin :)
<calimero_82> E: Operazione escputil non valida
<calimero_82> dice questo
<calimero_82> ah cacchio
<calimero_82> mi so dimenticato install
<calimero_82> che tesitna
<calimero_82> :)
<calimero_82> sorry
<calimero_82> Impossibile scrivere su /dev/usb/lp0: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile
<calimero_82> ho eseguito la guida
<cristian_c> calimero_82, pastebinna
<calimero_82> ok
<calimero_82> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8386878/
<cristian_c> calimero_82, a parte che avevi sbagliato pure il comando di ink
<calimero_82> perchè? dove era sbagliato ink? che errore avevo fatto?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, escputil -l
<cristian_c> calimero_82, non hai letto bene la guida
<cristian_c> sudo ink -p nome_porta [-n numero_porta]
<cristian_c> calimero_82, tu avevi digitato: sudo ink -p usb
<calimero_82> e non è esatto?
<cristian_c> uhm, no, hai ragioen  tu
<calimero_82> nomeporta non sarebbe usb?
<cristian_c> però non hai specificato il nome della porta
<cristian_c> ehm, il numero
<cristian_c> (oggi faccio errori)
<calimero_82> :P
<calimero_82> :)
<cristian_c> sostituire «nome_porta» con la dicitura «parport» o «usb» a seconda del dispositivo usato e «numero_porta» deve corrispondere al numero della porta al quale la stampante è connessa.
<cristian_c> magari non è 0
<cristian_c> calimero_82, comunque
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> calimero_82, escputil -l
<calimero_82> ok
<cristian_c> Si può anche usare un comando alternativo per quanto riguarda i dispositivi usb:
<cristian_c> sudo ink -d /dev/usb/lp0
<cristian_c> calimero_82, questo l'avevi provato? :P
<calimero_82> no
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> calimero_82, era scritto sempre nella guida wiki
<calimero_82> quello che hai visto ho digitato
<calimero_82> ho scritto sudo ink -d /dev/usb/lp0 ma s'è bloccato
<guest_644> aiuto disastro aiuto
<cristian_c> !aiuto | guest_644
<ubot-it> guest_644: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> guest_644: ???
<cristian_c> calimero_82, lascialo lavorare
<calimero_82> ah ok
<cristian_c> calimero_82, cos'è aperto sul desktop al momento?
<calimero_82> ho aperto firefox, il terminale e stampanti-localhost
<guest_644> nella procedura di installazione di linux, dove devo scegliere il fuso(roma), mi parte un messaggio di errore "input/output error during read on/dev/sda"
<jester-> guest_644: live farlocca
<cristian_c> calimero_82, ps aux
<cristian_c> calimero_82, chiudi 'stampanti localhost'
<cristian_c> ecco perché magari:
<guest_644> jester ???
<calimero_82> chiuso
<cristian_c> <calimero_82> Impossibile scrivere su /dev/usb/lp0: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile
<cristian_c> se la risorsa è occupata
<jester-> guest_644: controlla md5sum della iso e se giusto rimasterizza su dvd non normale
<guest_644> ...come si fa? O.o
<guest_644> poi alla fine dopo che clicco molte volte "cancel" mi compare il messaggio " creazione area swap partizione n5 di scsi 3(0,0,0) (sda) non riuscita
<guest_644> e ora vi sto scrivendo da un linux con installazione non completata!
<cristian_c> calimero_82, se hai chiuso la finestra, ridigita: sudo escputil -r /dev/usb/lp0 -i
<guest_644> c'agg a fà? XD
<cristian_c> !md5 | guest_644
<ubot-it> guest_644: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<calimero_82> ah allora chiudo il termianle?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, no
<cristianmatiaz> hello there!!
<calimero_82> è ancora acceso il terminale cristian_c  lo chiudo e scrivo il comando?
<cristianmatiaz> rega buo giorno / sera
<cristian_c> calimero_82, intendevo che dovresti chiudere 'stampanti localhost'
<calimero_82> ho chiuso stampanti-localhost
<cristianmatiaz> ubuntu nn mi legge la pennetta usb 3 dela verbatim 8gb
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> calimero_82, se hai chiuso la finestra, ridigita: sudo escputil -r /dev/usb/lp0 -i
<cristianmatiaz> come posso fare?
<cristian_c> cristianmatiaz, apri un terminale
<cristianmatiaz> ho fatto sudo fdisk -l e manco appare
<cristian_c> cristian_c, digita: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> lol
<calimero_82> :D
<cristian_c> cristianmatiaz, digita: dmesg | tail
<cristianmatiaz> cristian_c, e si succede sempre cosi XD
<calimero_82> sei un clone cristian_c  ammettilo :D
<cristian_c> calimero_82, hai fatto?
<calimero_82> dov'è finito il vero cristian_c ? :D
<cristian_c> calimero_82, per favore, siamo in supporto, ignora altre cose
<calimero_82> scusami
<calimero_82> eh non ho capito, dopo che ho chiuso localhost devo chiudere il rpocesso del terminale e rifare la procedura?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> calimero_82, se hai chiuso la finestra, ridigita: sudo escputil -r /dev/usb/lp0 -i
<cristianmatiaz> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8386950/
<cristian_c> non è difficile
<cristian_c> cristianmatiaz, gparted la vede?
<cristianmatiaz> cristian_c, no
<calimero_82> eh ma quando io ho digitato sudo ink -d /dev/usb/lp0
<calimero_82>  c'era quella finestra loclhost aperta, ora avendo chiuso localhost devo chiudere il terminale e roifare?
<calimero_82> visto che è bloccato il terminale?
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: pare abbia il filesystem leggermente e bottane
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, devo riformattarlo beh?
<jester-> yess
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, infatti è quello che volevo fare ma manco gparted la vede
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: in fat 32
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, poi i dati dentro erano importanti :S
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: se non la vede facile che sia ciucca
<cristian_c> calimero_82, ok, chiudlo
<calimero_82> chiudo io terminale bloccato
<jester-> cristian_c: manco in winz la vede?
<davide> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> calimero_82, sì, e riaprilo
<jester-> cristianmatiaz:  manco in winz la vede?
<calimero_82> cristian_c,  dice dispositivo e risorsa bloccata
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, possibile che è xk sia usb3 e su questo pc uìho il 2?
<calimero_82> si vede che ho chiuso ilt ermniale ma è ancora sotto processo?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, pastebinna
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, su win la riconosce diciamo
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, ma nn la apre
<cristian_c> calimero_82, ah, ok, allora killalo da task manager
<cristian_c> calimero_82, in effetti si poteva killare con ctrl+c mentre era in esecuzione
<cristianmatiaz> cristian_c, jester- , non c'e' modo di forzare il mount in qualche modo?
<cristian_c> cristianmatiaz, quando è iniziato il problema?
<cristian_c> visto che manco winz la monta
<cristianmatiaz> cristian_c, non l'ho usata per u po poi all'improvviso nn ha piu funzionato
<cristian_c> uhm
<calimero_82> ancora risorsa bloccata
<calimero_82> ma che palle
<calimero_82> cristian_c, chiudo e riavvio?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, ma l'hai killato il processo precedente da task manager?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, sì
<calimero_82> si lxterminal
<cristian_c> altrimenti_: ps aux
<cristian_c> calimero_82, lol, no
<cristian_c> calimero_82, non lxterminal
<cristian_c> calimero_82, ps aux
<cristian_c> oppure riavvia semplicemente
<calimero_82> ps aux devo killare?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, no, quello è un comando
<calimero_82> e che devo killare?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, per vedere i processi attivi ancora in esecuzione
<cristian_c> calimero_82, il processo ink che era rimasto aperto quando hai chiuso il terminale
<cristian_c> mentre era in esecuzione
<calimero_82> e non so come si chiama, se cerco ink non c'è
<cristianmatiaz> cristian_c, jester- windows riconosce che ho messo una pennetta ma nn da segni di leggerla
<calimero_82> ho aperto gestione task
<cristian_c> calimero_82, riavvia, che fsi meglio
<cristian_c> *fai
<calimero_82> ma non so che killare
<cristian_c> e prima
<calimero_82> vabbè riavvio
<calimero_82> vado pure a pranzare
<calimero_82> a dopo cristian_c  buon appetito
<calimero_82> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> calimero_82, cià
<calimero_82> torno subito
<jester-> cristian_c: formattala da winz
<cristian_c> cristianmatiaz, entra in winz e formattala
<cristianmatiaz> nn me lo fa fare jester-
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: allora è morta
<cristianmatiaz> noooo
<jester-> winzoz non lascia dubbi
<cristian_c> cristianmatiaz, poi non si capisce cosa c'entri con ubuntu e linux
<cristianmatiaz> pensavo che era un problema del sistema, cristian_c
<cristian_c> cristianmatiaz, eh, ma prima provala su winz, no?
<cristian_c> altrimenti perdi e fai perdere tempo
<cristianmatiaz> cristian_c, scusa hai ragione
<cristian_c> Muflone, ciao
<cristianmatiaz> cristian_c, jester-  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8387072/ strano no?
<calimero_82> rieccomi
<calimero_82> cristian_c,  mi ridici il comando?grazie
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: mo la vede?
<cristian_c> cristianmatiaz, non sembra la stessa pendrive
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: non è strano. classico di hw in agonia
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, no ma è cambiato cio che dice :S
<cristian_c> essì, ora è cambiato da solo..
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: non da errore e la dovrebbe vedere
<jester-> gli ha cambiato pure marca?
<Muflone> ciao
<calimero_82> sudo escputil -r /dev/usb/lp0 -i  giusto cristian_c  ?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, come preferisci, deciditi su quale software utilizzare
<cristian_c> jester-, ihihih
<calimero_82> ho fatto ma non va
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, cristian_c nn la vede pazienza grazie ragazzi
<jester-> calimero_82: sudo adduser nome_utente lp
<luke> ciao a tutti!!
<calimero_82> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest28833> sono riuscito a far funzionare skype con la webcam raddrizzata facendo partire da terminale LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<cristian_c> calimero_82, eh, pasta che è meglio
<jester-> calimero_82: escputil --ink-level --raw-device /dev/usb/lp0
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8387093/
<cristian_c> calimero_82, non è che hai la finestra stampanti nuovamente aperta?
<jester-> calimero_82: escputil --ink-level --raw-device /dev/usb/lp0
<cristian_c> hai riavviato?
<calimero_82> si ho riavviato
<Guest28833> come posso far partire sempre skype in questo modo?
<calimero_82> devo fare qualcosa?
<jester-> Guest28833: con questo comando nel lanciatore bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype'
<cristian_c> Guest28833, devi modificare il lanciatore
<cristian_c> come ti ha suggerito jester-
<calimero_82> escputil --ink-level --raw-device /dev/usb/lp0 ??
<jester-> calimero_82: escputil --ink-level --raw-device /dev/usb/lp0   che fa
<calimero_82> no dico questo devo lanciare?
<Guest28833> scrivo bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype' nel terminale?
<jester-> calimero_82: ci sei o ci fai
<jester-> calimero_82: escputil --ink-level --raw-device /dev/usb/lp0
<calimero_82> fa lo stesso
<calimero_82> Impossibile aprire /dev/usb/lp0 in lettura/scrittura: Permesso negato
<jester-> Guest28833: nu devi modificare il lanciatore
<calimero_82> aspè metto sudo
<jester-> nel terminale va bene quello che hai postato e ti era stato suggerito
<jester-> calimero_82: devi aggiungere l'user al gruppo lp
<Guest28833> cioè devo modificare quello che fa partire l'applicazione in pratica.. ma come si fa?
<calimero_82> io homesso usdo, perchè ho letto permesso negato
<calimero_82> solo che s'è bloccato
<calimero_82> devo fare questo prima di quel comando?  sudo adduser nome_utente lp ?
<jester-> va bè è tempo sprecato
<jester-> calimero_82: nome_utente = il nick del tuo user
<calimero_82> eh non ti incazzà jester-
<calimero_82> :)
<jester-> calimero_82: pigli pel culo
<calimero_82> chiudo il term e rifaccio
<ExPboy> si ma non come prima
<ExPboy> :)
<cristian_c> calimero_82, non chiudere
<calimero_82> nono non sfotto jester-  quello che m hai scritto ho fatto
<cristian_c> calimero_82, killa con ctrl+c
<cristian_c> altirmenti rifai lo stesso errore
<calimero_82> ehm già fatto
<cristian_c> :(
<jester-> calimero_82: sisi dopo 4 volte lo fai
<cristian_c> quando un processo si blocca va killato invece di chiudere il terminale
<cristian_c> altrimenti rimane in esecuzione
<guest_644> una volta che scarico il file .iso per l'installazione di linux come si chiama il programma che me lo decripta e salva su pennetta?
<jester-> killall escputil
<calimero_82> ma si scem jester- ? t ho detto che ho fatto quello che m hai scritto, che so scemo che mi diverto a fare sempre le stesse cose?
<jester-> !usb | guest_644
<ubot-it> guest_644: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<cristian_c> calimero_82, digita: whoami
<jester-> !usbwin | guest_644
<ubot-it> guest_644: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<guest_644> thanks
<calimero_82> fatto cristian_c
<jester-> calimero_82: la stampante è accesa e collegata?
<calimero_82> esce il mio nickname
<calimero_82> si è accesa jester-
<cristian_c> calimero_82, qual è il tuo nickname?
<calimero_82> fabiomirko
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> sudo adduser fabiomirko lp
<jester-> sudo adduser $USER lp   per analfabeti
<cristian_c> lol
<calimero_82> aggiunto
<cristian_c> calimero_82, riavvia il sistema
<calimero_82> ok riavvio
<cristian_c> uffff
<calimero_82> eccomi
<cristian_c> calimero_82, hai acceso la stampante?
<calimero_82> l'ho rimasta semrpe accesa
<cristian_c> oltre che collegarla alla porta usb
<calimero_82> e collegata
<cristian_c> calimero_82, escputil -l
<calimero_82> senza sudo?
<cristian_c> sì
<calimero_82> ho fatto
<cristian_c> risultato?
<calimero_82> dice chi l ha prodotto
<ExPboy> lol
<cristian_c> e basta?
<calimero_82> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> escputil --ink-level --raw-device /dev/usb/lp0
<cristian_c> calimero_82, che risponde?
<calimero_82> sta calcolando
<calimero_82> Impossibile scrivere su /dev/usb/lp0: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile
<cristian_c> uhm
<jester-> calimero_82: escputil --ink-level --raw-device /dev/usb/lp1
<cristian_c> calimero_82, ps aux
<cristian_c> calimero_82, ah, anche il comando di jester-, oltre a quello
<calimero_82> quindi devo scrivere escputil --ink-level --raw-device /dev/usb/lp1 && ps aux
<calimero_82> o prima uno e poi l altro?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> non sulla stessa riga
<calimero_82> allora ho messo bene l aggiunta di && ?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, perché complichi le cose semplici?
<jester-> calimero_82: cartucce non originali?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, digiti prima uno e poi l'altro
<cristian_c> jester-, eh, potrebbe essere una spiegazione
<calimero_82> non sono orig jester-
<guest_1312> vorrei sapere se ce una versione skype che posso istallare sulla mia versione 14.04
<jester-> appunto
<cristian_c> jester-, anche a me facevano casino le non originali con escputil
<cristian_c> le originali nessun problema
<jester-> guest_1312: quello da repo abilitanod i repo parteners e indipendent
<jester-> abilitando*
<jester-> cristian_c: il chip delle cartucce
<cristian_c> calimero_82, con winz vedi i livelli?
<calimero_82> ho fatto il primo e mi da un errore: Impossibile aprire /dev/usb/lp1 in lettura/scrittura: File o directory non esistente
<cristian_c> jester-, essì
<calimero_82> si li vedo con windows
<Guest28833> ragazzi scusatemi ma non trovo come modificare il lanciatore di skype.. ditemi pure quando avete finito questa discussione.. grazie mille!!
<cristian_c> calimero_82, quando hai provato?
<cristian_c> Guest28833, rintraccia il lanciatore
<cristian_c> sei su unity?
<calimero_82> quando ho comprato le nuove cartuccie e installate sull  altro pc con windows xp, 1 mese fa
<cristian_c> calimero_82, quindi queste?
<calimero_82> si queste
<cristian_c> cartucce
<cristian_c> ok
<Guest28833> cristian_c: non ho idea di cosa sia unity
<cristian_c> !unity | Guest28833
<ubot-it> Guest28833: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<calimero_82> quando rivedo con widows?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, no, se le stesse cartucce rilevano con win, il problema non è quello
<Guest28833> allora presumo di essere in unity.. ho solo installato ubuntu 14
<Guest28833> non ho fatto scelte di UI
<cristian_c> calimero_82, dunque, ink -d /dev/usb/lp0
<cristian_c> Guest28833, apri un terminale
<Guest28833> ok fatto
<calimero_82> ho digitato cristian_c , sta caricando
<cristian_c> Guest28833, digita: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<Guest28833> dice ubuntu
<cristian_c> Guest28833, stai utilizzando unity
<cristian_c> Guest28833, ls /usr/share/applications
<Guest28833> c'è una lista di applicazioni
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Guest28833
<ubot-it> Guest28833: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> calimero_82, ehm, facciamo notte..
<tado> ciao. sto cercando di creare una nuova chiave PGP con seahorse, ma il bottone "create" é grigio e non lo posso cliccare. qualche idea sul perchè?
<cristian_c> !pgp
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pgp'
<calimero_82> crì io ho digitato sta continuando a caricare
<cristian_c> !gpg
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GnuPg | vedi anche !gpgerr
<cristian_c> !gpgerr
<ubot-it> Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<calimero_82> ink -d /dev/usb/lp0  questo ho fatto, sta continuando a caricare
<cristian_c> calimero_82, ok, allora killalo se non risponde
<cristian_c> con ctrl+c
<tado> ah ah. ok, trovata la soluzione :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1872051
<cristian_c> calimero_82, secondo me è dovuto alle nuove versioni di cups il problema
<cristian_c> calimero_82, lo sviluppatore di libinklevel ha cercato di risolvere
<cristian_c> calimero_82, sulla 12.04 dovrebbe funzionare invece
<Guest28833> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8387267/
<calimero_82> mmm allora lo faccio con il virtualbox?
<calimero_82> dico con xp della virtualbox?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, non so se funziona, penso di no
<cristian_c> calimero_82, ah, xp sì
<calimero_82> wabbè grazie cmq
<cristian_c> calimero_82, magari consulto meglio la maing list intanto, e ti faccio sapere
<cristian_c> *mailing list
<calimero_82> we jes mi auguro che non ti sei arrabbiato :)
<cristian_c> calimero_82, mi arrabbio se ti metti a perdere tempo
<calimero_82> no tranqui cristian_c  faccio su xp
<calimero_82> non fa niente
<calimero_82> grazie dell aiuto cmq :)
<cristian_c> calimero_82, sì, ma nel caso si risolve, poi ti faccio sapere
<cristian_c> per evitarela vm in futuro
<guest_72885> salve a tt
<cristian_c> Guest28833, sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop
<Guest28833> ok si è aperto un editor di testo
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Guest28833
<ubot-it> Guest28833: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest28833> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8387294/
<tado> mm.. e invece no. Ora posso cliccare su create, seahorse mi chiede di scegliere una password per la mia nuova chiave, ma una volta cliccato su OK la finestra sparisce e non succede nulla.
<cristian_c> <Guest28833> sono riuscito a far funzionare skype con la webcam raddrizzata facendo partire da terminale LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<cristian_c> tado, non so bene come funzioni la gui, hai provato da terminale?
<cristian_c> come da guida wiki
<Guest28833> cristian_c copio LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype in che punto del file di testo?
<tado> cristian_c https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#Generating_an_OpenPGP_Key questa?
<cristian_c> Guest28833, se mi dici il contenuto del file è meglio
<cristian_c> ah, nonho visto, ora leggo
<Guest28833> ;)
<cristian_c> Exec=skype %U
<Guest28833> tengo il ?
<cristian_c> Guest28833, dovresti creare uno script
<Guest28833> tengo il % U ?
<cristian_c> Guest28833, cioè. un file di testo, e ci inserisci
<cristian_c> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<cristian_c> Guest28833, poi, nel file .desktop sostituisci la linea di prima con:
<cristian_c> Exec=/percorso/nome/file/
<cristian_c> uhm, senza /
<cristian_c> Exec=/percorso/nome/file
<tado> cristian_c ha iniziato a creare da terminale. mi dice che non ci sono abbastanza random bytes disponibili, ma non si è fermato. immagino stia continuando per i fatti suoi?
<cristian_c> Guest28833, allo script dai il permesso di esecuzione
<Guest28833> lo script lo posso chiamare come voglio?
<cristian_c> tado, tado magari posta su pastebin
<cristian_c> Guest28833, sì
<cristian_c> un nome riconoscibile
<tado> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/8387345/ il cursore del terminale lampeggia ancora
<tado> cristian_c questo è il testo che è apparso dopo che ho inserito la password 2 volte
<guest_72885> ho un piccolo problema  quando accedo alla dash  ho accedo ai giochi  mi  si impalla il pc  muovo solo la freccia il resto e fermo  e devo fare poi la forzatura per uscire  allora ho amd 64 per 2, 2 gigaers di velocita sch eda madre asus  500 giga di hardisk  nvidia scheda video 6200 turbo cache
<Guest28833> perfetto! funziona!! ma il file di testo dove lo posso nascondere per non averlo sempre in desktop?
<tado> cristian_c ok si sta muovendo. ora gli mancano 92 bytes
<guest_12337> salve ho un problemino quando uso la dash o i giochi il pc si blocca si muove solo la freccetta perche fa cosi ho istallato ubuntu 14.04lts sceda video nvidia 6200 turbo cache
<Tumon> ciao
<Tumon> c'è qualcuno?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Tumon
<ubot-it> Tumon: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Tumon> ho capito
<Tumon> C'è un Linux Mint 17 (cannella). Quando collegato a un computer portatile multifunzione Epson,computer non rispondere. Dopo riavviare il computer,Icona mancante per cambiare la lingua nella barra delle applicazioni, la batteria indicatore di stato del computer portatile. In disposizione di tastiera aggiunto un'altra lingua, però questo non cambiano niente.Ma me serve cambiare un'altra lingua di tastiera. applet keyboard aggiunto al panne
<cristian_c> !buntu | Tumon
<ubot-it> Tumon: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<Tumon> ok
<Tumon> grazie
<partenio> salve a tutti; volevo sapere un buon programma per analizzare errori o settori danneggiati di un hard-disk. Grazie anticipatamente
<cristian_c> !recupero
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'recupero'
<cristian_c> !testdisk
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'testdisk'
<cristian_c> !info testdisk
<ubot-it> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-2 (trusty), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<cristian_c> !info photorec
<ubot-it> Package photorec does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> uhm, è contenuto nel pacchetto testdisk, pare
<cristian_c> partenio, comunque, c'è la guida wiki
<partenio> sono alle prime armi mi potete dire come procedere passo passo?
<guest_75019> devo istallare ubuntu su un portatile che a gia windo mi da sempre un errore
<cristian_c> partenio, intanto parti dal wiki, poi leggi la doc ufficiale del programma
<cristian_c> partenio, poi, magari se spieghi in dettaglio il problema, è meglio...
<partenio> criatian_c, ho un hard-disk da controllare dove è installato windows 7 e dovrei verificarne la integrità in quanto credo che abbia degli errori di settori
<cristian_c> partenio, e non puoi controllare ciò con gli strumenti di winz?
<cristian_c> partenio, considerato che è meglio trattare le partizioni ntfs dal sistema nativo
<partenio> cristian_c, sono alle prime armi di ubuntu...cosè winz?
<cristian_c> winz = windows
<guest_75019> io non o mai usato ubuntu in problema e che non mi pate in automATICO SE PARTO DA BIOS   MENTRE SE FACCIO PARTIRE IL SETUP DA WINDOW MI DA SEMPRE UN ERRORE NEL MEZZO DELL'ISTALLAZIONE
<cristian_c> partenio, ntfs è la partizione tipica di winz, meglio controllare da lì, no?
<partenio> cristian_c, non mi è possibile, perche fisicamente l'hard-disk è fuori dal computer; allora da esterno vorrei controllarlo con un software di linux, considerato che attualmente nel mio pc ho installato la versione di linux mint
<guest_75019> SI LA PARTIZIONE NTFS MA NON SO COME TRASFORMARLA IN QUELLA PER UBUNTU
<cristian_c> partenio, bene, ma questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu, non a mint
<partenio> cristian_c, questo lo so però so anche un software per linux vale per tutte le distro
<cristian_c> guest_75019, wubi è deprecato, meglio installare su una partizione dedicata, o meglio provare prima in live
<partenio> cristian_c, allora consigli?
<cristian_c> !buntu | partenio
<ubot-it> partenio: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<cristian_c> partenio, domanda sul canale di linux-mint
<cristian_c> oppure
<cristian_c> !chat | partenio
<ubot-it> partenio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<guest-NipVDi> ragazzi, provando a configurare compiz ho tolto la spunta su Unity Plugin nel settore Desktop
<guest-NipVDi> il perché è dovuto al fatto che non mi uscivano le icone del CUbo
<guest_12208> Che differenza c'è tra Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS e Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS Versione della comunità?
<cristian_c> guest_12208, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdItaliano
<cristian_c> ah, 14.04
<balumonster> salve
<balumonster> jester-: salve sono nuovamente qui con lo stesso problema dell'altro giorno
<jester-> balumonster: a ricordarsi cosa era
<balumonster> jester-: l'hard disk non riconosciuto dall'installer
<jester-> balumonster: se hai uefi non vede installa accanto, se hai mbr e non lo vede hd morto
<balumonster> jester-: non ho uefi, e l'hd lo sto usando ora con win
<jester-> balumonster: allora lo vede, in live apri gpaerted e vedi che c'è
<jester-> gparted*
<balumonster> jseter-: ora provo
<balumonster> jester-: c'è un modo per fare uno screenshot durante l'installazione?
<jester-> balumonster: sda
<jester-> è come nel normale os
<jester-> tasto stamp
<balumonster> jester-: ok grazie, provo
<cyberl3o> Ciao a tutti, vorrei installare KGraphViewer, ma non lo trovo nei repository. La pagina ufficiale è questa: https://extragear.kde.org/apps/kgraphviewer/ Qualcuno può aiutarmi a capire come installarlo o quale repository aggiungere per poi installarlo?
<jester-> !chat | cyberl3o chidi a Peace-
<ubot-it> cyberl3o chidi a Peace-: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cyberl3o> jester: grazie! Chiedo di là
<jester-> wei Riccardone one one
<Riccardone> hi jester-
<nali111> ciao a tutti! lo so che è sabato sera ma mi serve una mano! nell'ultima ora sono stata davanti il mio pc eee seashell 10-15 cx dell'asus per installare la mia nuovissima stampante Epson WF 2510. Ho seguito le istruzione che ho trovato su un forum ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4433716&mobile=off
<nali111> e sono riuscita ad installare la stampante
<nali111> ma non riesco ad installare lo scanner ... il software center mi dice che la dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta! quale altro posso scegliere dalla lista?
<jester-> nali111: hai scaricato il .deb giusto?
<nali111> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=IT&CN2=&DSCMI=28880&DSCCHK=d2c3303677d90dede8cdd3f29a184641fbb5eda4
<nali111> ciao! grazie! ho scaricato quello che veniva suggerito nella chat anche se ho trovato una differenza su un solo numero! ma quello indicato nl forum non c'era.
<nali111> ho messo il link dei download ... quale .deb scelgo?
<jester-> nali111: hai sistema a 32 0 a 64 bit
<nali111> 32
<nali111> jester- a 32bit
<jester-> nali111: allora iscan-data_1.29.0-2_all.deb  e iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl3_i386.deb
<jester-> nali111: poi installi prima il data
<balumonster> salve di nuovo
<nali111> ok ...provo subito
<nali111> jester-  sta scaricando il data! :) yeah! graziee
<jester-> nali111: serve anche  iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl3_i386.deb
<jester-> nali111: poi userai iscan per lo scanner
<nali111> jester- iscan_ etcccc non funziona!
<jester-> hai installato entrambi?
<nali111> ho installato il primo e mi ha detto installato!
<jester-> installa anche il secondo o no va un tubo
<nali111> ho provato ad installare il secondo, e ho ricontrollato per essere sicura di non ever sbagliato ma mi dice che non può essere soddisfatta la dipendenza
<jester-> nali111: dopo aver installato il data?
<nali111> jester- mi scrive la dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta: libltdl3 e poi una cosa tra parentesi
<nali111> si dopo aver installato il data!!
<nali111> ho chiuso il software center e ci ho riprovato. niente ... mi da sempre quel risultato jester-
<jester-> manaca una lib
<nali111> parli con una ignorante in materia!
<nali111> cosa si può fare per recuperare questa lib ? jester-
<nali111> jester- stai cercando di darmi una mano o è una cosa che non posso riuscire a fare da sola?
<jester-> nali111: http://archive.kernel.org/debian-archive/debian/pool/main/libt/libtool/libltdl3_1.5.26-4+lenny1_i386.deb
<jester-> peer ubuntu non si torva ma lè istess
<nali111> jester- sta installando ... quando finisce riprovo con iscan_  ok?
<jester-> ok
<balumonster> jester-: ecco la schermata di gparted, sembra http://imgur.com/sac7SqP.jpg però come puoi vedere qui http://i.imgur.com/gyBcsDv.jpg non posso scegliere il disco da 1 tera
<jester-> balumonster: a capire che cazo è /dev/mapper
<balumonster> jaster-: boh, non capisco perchè ci sia quello... teoricamente è la partizione di win
<nali111> jester- grazie! installato! ora come glielo faccio riconoscere?
<jester-> nali111: quando ha finito cerca iscan o scrivilo nel terminale
<nali111> sì fatto ... trovato il software ma mi dice che non comunica con lo scanner e non può inviare dati
<jester-> balumonster: dovrebbe vedere sda1  sda2 etc, non so che tipo di configurazione ha il tuo pc
<nali111> sì fatto ... trovato il software ma mi dice che non comunica con lo scanner e non può inviare dati jester-
<jester-> nali111: chiudilo
<jester-> nali111: sudo iscan
<nali111> jester- non me lo apre veramente! mi da una finestrella che mi dice che è impossibile inviare i comandi. e mi chiede di controllare lo stato dello scanner
<nali111> la stampante è accesa e su modalità scanner jester-
<jester-> nali111: sudo adduser $USER scanner
<jester-> nali111: termina sessione e rientra
<nali111> riavvio il pc il significa? jester-
<jester-> balumonster: ma hai un raid?
<balumonster> jester-: si raid 1
<jester-> nali111: ma no. termina la sessione e rientra
<jester-> balumonster: allora devi seguire installazione per raid
<jester-> non è la stessa cosa
<jester-> !installazione | balumonster
<ubot-it> balumonster: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<nali111> jester- niente da fare ...sempre stesso avviso
<jester-> nali111: riavvia
<nali111> ok jester-
<jester-> nali111: la stampante è installata?
<jester-> nali111: la stampante stampa?
<nali111> jester- sei un mito!!! ora va!! non ce l'avrei mai fatta senza di te!
<jester-> ok bene
<jester-> nali111: conserva i file driver .deb
<nali111> jester- i avevo provato a stampare e andava!!! :) grazie mille! questo servizio che prestate è una cosa stupenda! risponde sempre qualcuno e siete pazienti anche con chi non capisce nulla e si cimenta!!
<jester-> ma te la cavi benissimo a seguire
<nali111> ok jester- conservo tutto! mi piace provare a capire le cose ... o almeno provare a farle ... poi non so cosa è una lib ma posso dire di averne installata una ahahahahahahah
<jester-> nali111: le librerie sono gli equivalenti dei .ddl di wonzoz sono dei file che contengono dei dati che servono al driver per interfacciare una periferica
<nali111> ok ma io mi fido ciecamente ... non me lo stare a spiegare jester-
<jester-> eh quando vedi che installa un libreiria sai a cosa serve
<nali111> jester-  posso metterli dentro una cartella e salvarli dentro file system?
<jester-> nali111: certo e se hai account dropbox sparali pure li
<jester-> capita di formattare il sistema non triboli
<nali111> devo farmelo sto dropbox ... jester- intanto li salvo su file system
<balumonster> jester: questa è la guida corretta? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<jester-> balumonster: non ho mai avuto a che fare con raid
<jester-> balumonster: the best expert è remix_tj
<jester-> ma è away
<balumonster> ok
<balumonster> io stasera backuppo tutto perchè le cose cominciano a essere complicate e non voglio rischiare
<jester-> balumonster: il problema sarà ridurre winz su entrambi i dischi penso
<balumonster> domani dovrebbe esserci?
<jester-> balumonster: di solito c'è ma è anche ora di cena
<nali111> jester- visto che è ora di cena .. ti ringrazio ancora! buon sabato a tutti! :) ciaoo
<jester-> bye
<nali111> jester- ps: sto installando dropox
<giovanni_68> Scusate, vi va mica di darmi una mano con l'aggiornamento di ubuntu12: si è bloccato tutto
<akis24> sera
<guest_73887> problemnn tiene in memoria le impostazioni scheda wifia con xubuntu nn tiene in memoria le impostazioni della scheda wifi devo tutte le volte che accendo dare questo comando sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source cosa potrebbe causarlo? grazie
<felice> sera
<guest_73887> sera
<marco111> buona sera a tutti
<marco111> mi sapreste dire se c'e una guida x istallare teamspeak3. grazie in anticipo e' grazie anche x il supporto prestato ieri
<alex1967> buonasera quallare?lche esperto di driver da insta
<alex1967> qualche
<marco111> buon proseguimentto di serata ,alla prossima
<ghostjosh> Ciao a tutti, dopo un restart della mia workstation mi si presenta il menú di grub. Purtroppo la tastiera non funziona quindi non riesco a fare il boot. Sapete darmi qualche consiglio?
<killahop> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-21
<guest_12183> baciamo le mani
<akis24> giorno
<guest_56026> Buongiorno, c'è qualcuno?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | guest_56026
<ubot-it> guest_56026: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<guest_56026> Ok scusatemi, io ho Windows 8 installato in un ssd e i dati in un hdd vorrei installare l'ultima versione di ubuntu in dual boot ma non ci riesco( ho provato a seguire guide)
<guest_56026> Ovviamente nel ssd ubuntu
<cristian_c> guest_56026, hai provato ubuntu in live?
<guest_56026> Si ovvio lo ho messo in un usb è da lì che avvio l'installazione
<cristian_c> !installazione | guest_56026
<ubot-it> guest_56026: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<guest_56026> Sai come posso fare??
<guest_47091> Buongiorno
<guest_47091> non mi è chiaro che programma devo usare per registrarmi, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> guest_47091, registrarti su irc?
<guest_47091> si, ho visto sulle linee guida che si deve impostare questo comando, /msg nickserv register password-scelta indirizzo-email ma non capisco dove
<enzotib> guest_47091, potresti farlo direttamente lì dove stai scrivendo questi messaggi, ma ATTENZIONE!
<enzotib> guest_47091, meglio se lo fai sulla finestra server, che dovresti avere
<guest_47091> grazie, ma non so dove trovarla
<cristian_c> guest_47091, quale client irc stai utilizzando?
<cristian_c> il browser?
<guest_47091> sono collegato via web
<guest_47091> il brovser è chromium
<cristian_c> guest_47091, ci sono delle schede aperte, seleziona la scheda freenode
<cristian_c> se presente
<cristian_c> guest_47091, comunque, ti consiglio un client irc dedicato
<cristian_c> per gestire tutto
<guest_47091> quindi posso registrarmi direttamente dal client
<enzotib> guest_47091, comunque in alto hai freenode e #ubuntu-it, clicca su freenode e scrivi quella cosa, senza spazi a inizio riga
<ExPboy> guest_47091: a me sembra sei da web con kiwi irc
<guest_47091> un'ultima cosa che non ho capito, se li imposto solo password e email, è dove impostare il nick
<ExPboy> !register
<ubot-it> Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<guest_47091> si ExPboy è così
<cristian_c> guest_47091, essì, hai dovuto proprio scegliere freenode
<cristian_c> strano che tu ora dica che non lo sappia
<guest_47091> è proprio dale linee guida che non ho capito
<guest_47091> cristian_c no non ho scelto, probabilmente mentre cercavo di capire ho sbagliato qualcosa
<enzotib> guest_47091, il nick è quello che stai usando al momento
<enzotib> guest_47091, quindi prima fai: /nick qualcosa per cambiare nick
<enzotib> guest_47091, e poi fai la registrazione
<enzotib> guest_47091, attenzione che quando cambi nick potrebbe dirti che è già registrato da qualcun altro
<guest_47091> scusatemi, volevo provare ma il canale l'ho usato solo una volta e non sono assolutamente pratico. Ringrazio tutti ma meglio che rinuncio.
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<tumbler> hi
<b00k3r> giorno
<buongiorno> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho installato lubuntu 14.4 su un Compaq Presario con un giga di RAM. Ogni tanto si blocca con una serie di righe. Devo quindi spegnere tutto premendo a lungo il tasto del computer. Nella maggior parte delle volte lo fa quando avvio Firefox. Come posso risolvere?
<enzotib> buongiorno, 1GB di ram non credo sia sufficiente per Ubuntu, forse ti sarebbe convenuto usare Xubuntu o Lubuntu
<buongiorno> Infatti uso Lubuntu
<buongiorno> per il resto funziona benissimo
<enzotib> ah scusa, avevo letto Ubuntu
<jester-> buongiorno: prova a rinominare la cartella .mozilla
<enzotib> buongiorno, e che righe compaiono?
<buongiorno> di nulla.
<buongiorno> sono righe quasi orizzontali biancastre
<buongiorno> dici di cambiare il nome alla cartella mozilla? con un nome qualsiasi a mia scelta? dove la trovo?
<jester-> buongiorno: devi visualizzare  i file nascosti
<buongiorno> scusami sono un principiante. in quale cartelkla devo andare per visualizzarli?
<jester-> buongiorno: nel monu visualizza del file manager
<jester-> menu*
<buongiorno> si. ho aperto archive manager ed in view ho detto di verù+
<buongiorno> vedere tutti i files
<jester-> sta li nella home
<buongiorno> apro computer?
<jester-> nella home
<jester-> tua cartella
<buongiorno> si. ho aperto la mia cartella. Umberto
<jester-> buongiorno: quindi dovresti vederla .mozilla
<buongiorno> vedo documenti, immagini, modelli ...
<jester-> buongiorno: se non la vedi non hai visualizzato un cippa
<buongiorno> ho controllato. in View (in archive manager) ho scelto vedi tutti
<tumbler> hi
<tumbler> how are you?
<buongiorno> ho cliccato su home e il quadratino sopra mi dice umberto che è ilo mio nome. Lì vedo documenti, immagini, modelli etc ma non mozilla
<enzotib> !chat | tumbler
<ubot-it> tumbler: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> buongiorno: .mozilla ha un punto davanti
<jester-> buongiorno: scori la pagina
<buongiorno> nulla
<buongiorno> io parlo del riquadro a destra, quello grande
<buongiorno> ci trovo in diverse righe, documenti, immagini, modelli, musica, pubblici....
<enzotib> buongiorno, apri un terminale e scrivi mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak
<enzotib> jester-, così tagliamo la testa al toro
<buongiorno> a sinistra vedo recent, home, desktop, documenti... tuttoi meno che mozilla o .mozilla
<jester-> enzotib: ooh yesss
<jester-> buongiorno: segui enzotib
<buongiorno> fatto terminale. non mi appare alcuna trispots a o richiesta di psw
<enzotib> buongiorno, ok
<enzotib> buongiorno, riavvia firefo
<enzotib> x
<buongiorno> ho scritto (copia incolla) mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak
<buongiorno> ok . riavvio. ora sono in chromium. quindi qui dovrebebn rimanere
<enzotib> buongiorno, ripeto che è ok che non dia risposta
<jester-> chidi firefox e ripario
<jester-> e vedi che succede
<enzotib> forse sarebbe stato meglio chiudere firefox prima del mv
<buongiorno> si è riaperto. sta aprendo un sito. spero bene anche perchè non mi si bloccava sempre ma solo qualche volta. SDI prima avevo firefox chiuso, aperto solo chromium
<enzotib> bene
<buongiorno> firefox funziona normale. quindi in questo modo dovrebbe andare? Ti ringrazi
<buongiorno> devo fare qualche altra cosa?
<enzotib> buongiorno, è un tentativo, se non fa più il problema è ok, altrimenti bisogna indagare oltre
<buongiorno> ok. Ora chiudo e vedremo. In effetti eccezionalmente l'ha ùfatto aprendo al tre cose ma è eccezionale.  Ti ringrazio alla grande e buona domenica
<enzotib> anche a te
<guest_98383> Salve
<vice_> ciao, ho un bt esterno usb come faccio per usarlo su ubntu?
<vice_> ubunto non lo riconosce
<enzotib> vice_, per prima cosa, si chiama Ubuntu (con la U finale)
<enzotib> vice_, sudo lsusb, output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> vice_, senza sudo
<vice_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8395700/
<vice_> grazie enzo
<cristian_c> Bus 007 Device 002: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)
<enzotib> vice_, hcitool dev
<vice_> non lo vede
<vice_> device:
<cristian_c> vice_, dmesg cosa dice?
<vice_> buona domenica @cubot_it
<cristian_c> cubot? O.o
<vice_> ciao cri
<vice_> buona domenica a tutti :
<cristian_c> !ciao | vice_
<ubot-it> vice_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> vice_, dmesg | tail
<vice_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8395739/
<vice_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8395748/
<cristian_c> vice_, scollega e ricollega l'adattatore
<vice_> ok
<cristian_c> vice_, poi digita nuovamente: dmesg | tail
<vice_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8395760/
<cristian_c> vice_, ma hai ricollegato anche mouse e tastiera?
<cristian_c> O.o
<vice_> cri, come faccio devo levare il mouse e la tastiera?
<cristian_c> vice_, ma sono collegati a filo?
<cristian_c> vice_, digita: rfkill list
<vice_> il bt e x collegare il cellulare
<cristian_c> ok
<vice_> il pc è sempre un descktop
<vice_> forse senza la c
<vice_> hahahaha
<cristian_c> sì, decisamente
<cristian_c> cristian_c, posta il risultato del comando su pastebin
<vice_> my ingnorantz is full optionaless
<vice_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8395825/
<cristian_c> e io mi sono distratto e ho digitato il mio nick al posto del tuo :-)
<cristian_c> vice_, posta il risultato del comando su pastebin
<vice_> hhahahahaaa
<vice_> tvb
<vice_> <3   :)
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> vice_, ehm, se magari non fai notte, è meglio
<vice_> ?
<cristian_c> vice_, il bluetooth non è presente
<cristian_c> in rfkill
<vice_> ma non è questo ?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/8395825/
<cristian_c> no, quello è il wifi
<vice_> scusa
<cristian_c> vice_, vediamo, per l'ultima volta, rimuovi e ricollega l'adattatore alla porta usb, e digita: dmesg | tail
<vice_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8395858/
<cristian_c> vice_, fatto?
<vice_> si cri postato
<cristian_c> vice_, no, non hai postato il comando che ti ho richiesto
<cristian_c> controlla bene tu, questa volta :P
<vice_> perfavore lo puoi riscrivere
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> vice_, vediamo, per l'ultima volta, rimuovi e ricollega l'adattatore alla porta usb, e digita: dmesg | tail
<vice_> perfavore staccato
<vice_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8395868/
<cristian_c> vice_, il fatto è che compaiono sempre tastiera e mouse
<vice_> ok come posso fare x levareli ?
<vice_> non lo vede il bt
<cristian_c> vice_, aspetta, mi viene un dubbio
<cristian_c> mouse e tastiera non sono usb
<cristian_c> giusto?
<vice_> o cambiato anche usb
<tumbler> meta-j
<vice_> ps2
<cristian_c> Bus 007 Device 004: ID 0a5c:4503 Broadcom Corp. Mouse (Boot Interface Subclass)
<cristian_c> Bus 007 Device 003: ID 0a5c:4502 Broadcom Corp. Keyboard (Boot Interface Subclass)
<vice_> allantica...
<cristian_c> vice_, sicuro che questo adattatore funzioni con cose diverse da mouse e tastiera?
<cristian_c> vice_, l'hai provato su winz?
<vice_> il bt è keytec ,   ma su windoz funonzia con un softer broadcom...
<cristian_c> vice_, ma in che modo l'hai provato?
<cristian_c> con quali dispositivi l'hai accoppiato?
<vice_> con i cellulari un po tutti
<vice_> asp
<vice_> ti illumino
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> capito
<vice_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8395907/
<vice_> un po cina un po furgone un po cina col furgone....
<cristian_c> !info hid2hci
<ubot-it> Package hid2hci does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> vice_, dpkg -l | grep blu
<vice_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8395948/
<cristian_c> ho trovato cose
<vice_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8395958/
<cristian_c> eh
<gabriele> ciao ragazzi
<vice_> ciao gab
<gabriele> qualcuno sa come dirmi come far avvia uno script SOLO dopo che il sistema è completamente avviato?
<vice_> trovato cose buone cri?
<cristian_c> ii  bluez                                                 4.101-0ubuntu13                                     amd64        Bluetooth tools and daemons
<cristian_c> vice_, quale ubuntu?
<vice_> 14.4.1 com
<cristian_c> gabriele, qualcosa riguardo jack e pulse?
<cristian_c> vice_, uhm
<gabriele> cristian_c: ya
<cristian_c> !info bluez
<ubot-it> bluez (source: bluez): Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 4.101-0ubuntu13 (trusty), package size 566 kB, installed size 2405 kB
<cristian_c> vice_, pare un bug
<vice_> m?
<cristian_c> vice_, risolto con la nuova versione di bluez
<vice_> colpa mia?
<cristian_c> no
<gabriele> cristian_c: ho bisogno che si avvii uno script solo dopo che tutto il sistema è avviato, ho già provato ad usare le opzioni di jack, ma non va
<vice_> che faccio?
<vice_> ne compro un altro?
<cristian_c> vice_, essendo questo un canale dedicato ai rilasci di ubuntu ufficiali
<cristian_c> non è il caso di parlarne qui
<cristian_c> !chat | vice_
<ubot-it> vice_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vice_> i sceriffo sorry
<cristian_c> gabriele, provato con uno sleep?
<vice_> non lo faccio più
<cristian_c> vice_, no, dico solo che qui non posso parlare di pacchetti non ufficiali della distro
<vice_> ok
<cristian_c> vice_, se vuoi se ne parla in #ubuntu-it-chat
<vice_> andiamo al bar hahahhaa
<vice_> ho capito..
<cristian_c> vice_, questa è la risorsa ufficiale (#ubuntu-it)
<gabriele> cristian_c: si, ma niente. In pratica jack si avvia prima di pulseaudio e quest'ultimo parte solo dopo che jack è completamente avviato (quindi anche dopo lo sleep). Io ho bisogno che lo script parta alla fine di tutto
<cristian_c> gabriele, ad esempio con uno sleep ho fatto in modo che fosse disattivato l'audio dalle casse esterne sul laptop, all'avvio di sistema
<cristian_c> gabriele, io sarei per un'altro tipo di soluzione
<cristian_c> *un altro
<vice_> chiedo scusa ma io da profano dimentico certe cose...  non ho ancora imparato bene a distinguere i canali... nella mente o solo chat di ubuntu.. quindi ingenuamente li vedo come un unico canale... pian piano imparerò....  meno male che c'è il mio grande amico @bot-it che bacchetta hahahahhaha
<gabriele> cristian_c: il comando che devo dare è questo pulseaudio -k
<gabriele> cristian_c: in modo tale che mi resetta pulseaudio e mi funziona tutto a dovere
<gabriele> cristian_c: senò devo darlo io manualmente ogni volta
<cristian_c> -k | --kill
<cristian_c>               Kill  an  already  running PulseAudio daemon of the calling user
<cristian_c>               (Equivalent to sending a SIGTERM).
<cristian_c> gabriele, praticamente tu uccidi pulseaudio e lo riavvii?
<gabriele> cristian_c: esatto
<gabriele> cristian_c: e funziona divinamente
<cristian_c> gabriele, non fai prima ad avviare jack dopo un tot di tempo?
<cristian_c> visto che pulseaudio è di default sulla distro
<cristian_c> gabriele, in pratica, utilizzi l'avvio automatico
<gabriele> cristian_c: nono, jack deve partire col sistema, è perfetto così
<cristian_c> perché?
<gabriele> cristian_c: ho solo bisogno di questo script
<akis24> ciao
<enzotib> gabriele, potrebbe essere utile capire il motivo per il quale ti servono entrambi, dato che credo facciano più o meno la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> forse youtube
<vins> ciao, c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi con un problema? Ho un pc con ubuntu 12.04 che non si avvia, non riesce a montare la partizione (unica)
<enzotib> vins, sei da live?
<vins> in questo momento no, ma poco fa ero da live, ho provato a montare l'hd cliccandoci sopra due volte e ho fatto una foto alla schermata di errore. Posso postare qua il link alla foto su imgur?
<akis24> !image | vins
<ubot-it> vins: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<enzotib> vins, posta, ma comunque poi vieni da live, sennò si può fare poco
<guest_77143> Salve, avrei un problema durante l'installazione di Xubuntu. Sono in possesso di un PC con HD partizionato in due dischi, C e D. Su C mi trovo installato windows7 mentre su D vorrei installare Xubuntu. Durante la procedura guidata d'installazione, mi trovo a dover gestire le partizioni manualmente, non essendoci l'opzione "installa a fianco di wind
<guest_77143> ows". Qui ho che su /dev/sda1 ho installato windows 7, mentre su /dev/sda2 (credo quindi la partizione D) non c'è nulla. Io modifico la sda2 impostandola come ext4, ma non so come lasciare almeno due giga per lo swap
<enzotib> guest_77143, fai uno screenshot
<vins> ecco qua http://i.imgur.com/zH6efdm.jpg grazie mille
<enzotib> vins, come dicevo, devi venire da live
<guest_77143> http://imgur.com/ZP5r9R6
<enzotib> guest_77143, quanta ram hai?
<guest_77143> 5 giga credo, possibile?
<enzotib> guest_77143, possibile, in questo caso difficilmente hai bisogno della swap, a meno che non fai grossi lavori di editing video
<enzotib> guest_77143, oppure se vuoi utilizzare l'ibernazione
<gabriele> cristian_c: esatto
<enzotib> guest_77143, esclusi questi casi, puoi anche evitare di fare la swap con 5GB
<gabriele> enzotib: non lo so se servono entrambi, però pulseaudio è utile per regolare il volumente delle varie applicazioni
<gabriele> enzotib: volume*
<enzotib> gabriele, e jack?
<gabriele> enzotib: jack non ha un regolatore integrato, posso usufruire di alsamixer
<guest_77143> ok grazie mille
<enzotib> gabriele, sì, ma a che ti serve jack?
<gabriele> enzotib: a gestire tutte le applicazioni di editing audio
<enzotib> gabriele, eri tu che dicesti che avevi configurato per benino l'interazione tra i due?
<vins2> eccomi, ora sono da live
<gabriele> enzotib: ya
<gabriele> enzotib: ed infatti funzionano benissimo, quando uso quel comand
<enzotib> gabriele, e cosa hai fatto di preciso, oltre ad installare i pacchetti richiesti?
<vins2> che cosa devo fare per capire come mai ubuntu non monta l'hard disk?
<enzotib> vins2, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo blkid
<enzotib> vins2, poi metti l'output si pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | vins2
<ubot-it> vins2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vins2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8396533/
<enzotib> vins2, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<gabriele> enzotib: ho messo l'avvio automatico di jack e del relativo d-bus (del quale è risaputo che non è perfettamente funzionanante e molti consigliano disabilitarlo..solo che a me purtroppo serve e quindi ha un piccolo bug : quando riavvii il sistema lui non si chiude perfettamente pertanto occorre resettare il tutto) è un bug noto
<gabriele> enzotib: ed io risolvo riavviando pulseaudio
<vins2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8396537/
<gabriele> enzotib: è difficile creare uno script che faccia questa cosa quando sono pronto ad utilizzare il pc?
<gabriele> enzotib: ho provato a mettere pulseaudio -k nel pannello di controllo di jack, ma non va, bisogna che avvenga dopo
<enzotib> gabriele, il fatto che determinare cosa significa "il pc è pronto" è cosa assai difficile
<enzotib> vins2, sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<gabriele> enzotib: quindi è impossibile...
<enzotib> gabriele, l'accrocco che facemmo l'altra volta che problemi ha?
<vins2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8396550/
<enzotib> vins2, Ctrl-C
<enzotib> vins2, ripartiamo con correzione automatica: sudo fsck -y /dev/sda1
<gabriele> enzotib: all'avvio pulseaudio parte (ma non vedi l'icona dell'audio fin quando non è pronto jack) quindi in pratica il comando che avevamo creato si avviava mentre ancora nè jack nè pulseaudo erano pronti. Lo stesso vale per la configurazione che si può fare su jack: lo script parte dopo jack ma prima che pulseaudio sia veramente pronto. Quindi occorre uno script che parta dopo entrambi
<vins2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8396566/
<enzotib> gabriele, ma come è possibile, se era lo script stesso a lanciare pulseaudio, è normale che pulse non è pronto
<enzotib> vins2, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<gabriele> enzotib: appunto, occorre che siano pronti entrambi!
<gabriele> enzotib: serve un nuovo script
<enzotib> gabriele, ripeto, lo script non può aspettare che pulse sia pronto, perché pulse è avviato proprio dallo script
<vins2> ho eseguito il comando, non mi dice niente
<enzotib> vins2, riavvia il PC, ora dovrebbe essere tutto a posto
<gabriele> enzotib: quello script funziona per farli star bene insieme, adesso ne occorre uno che riavvii il tutto
<vins2> riavvio da live o con l'os installato nell'hd? grazie mille
<enzotib> vins2, senza live
<vins2> provo, grazie ancora
<gabriele> enzotib: può essere che questo script deve andare nel runlevel 3?
<vins> funziona, grazie mille!
<enzotib> vins, prego
<enzotib> gabriele, non inventarti roba strana
<gabriele> enzotib: hahahahahaha
<gabriele> enzotib: guarda qui http://linuxmx.it/guide/opensuse/132-eseguire-script-personali-in-fase-di-boot.html
<gabriele> il nome after-local.service forse è quello che fa al caso mi
<gabriele> enzotib: mio*
<enzotib> gabriele, vedi tu, non ti seguo, non so nemmeno se systemd è usato in ubuntu, forse solo in parte
<gabriele> enzotib: grazie lo stesso :)
<gabriele> enzotib: magari per cultura personale te lo lascio ;) Io me lo studio un pò https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd
<gabriele> enzotib: tra l'altro sto notando che oltre al comando "sleep" esiste "wait"
<vice_> ciao
<vice_> auguri la chatta novaaa
<cristian_c> lol
<vice_> mi kiedo se sulla versione di ubuntu 14.04 la java e installata? se non è installata come faccio?
<cristian_c> vice_, cosa devi fare?
<vice_> ciao cri
<vice_> vorrei provare ad installare un programma x il wifi transfer.. in google ho trovato superbeam, scaricando il pacchetto il file è superbeam-linux.tar.gz  adesso scompattandolo x installarlo da terminale mi dice start-superbeam.sh: riga 8: exec: java: non trovata
<vice_> ma adesso non si vedono più gli utenti collegati nella chatt?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !info openjdk-7-jre
<ubot-it> openjdk-7-jre (source: openjdk-7): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 7u55-2.4.7-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 173 kB, installed size 674 kB
<vice_> cri che differenza c'è tra java 7 è 8 ?
<cristian_c> vice_, che l'8 non è presente nei repository della 14.04
<cristian_c> vice_, credo tu debba installare openjdk-7-jre
<vice_> ok quindi la java 7 è presente nei repository ma non è installata nella distro, giusto?
<cristian_c> vice_, prova con: dpkg -l | grep java
<vice_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8396924/
<vice_> aiutami a capire
<cristian_c> vice_, allora: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<vice_> ok è in download grazie
<cristian_c> vice_, inoltre, ti invito a consultare il file readme del programma che hai scaricato, anche se non è argomento da affrontare nel canale #ubuntu-it
<vice_> ma la java 8 ? cosa è una beta o una truffa ?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !chat | vice_
<ubot-it> vice_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> vice_, java in sviluppo, almeno, o forse è già stata rilasciato da oracle
<vice_> ok
<vice_> si possono tenere tutte e due le chat aperte nella stessa scheda?
<cristian_c> vice_, di quale scheda parli
<cristian_c> !chat | vice_
<ubot-it> vice_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vice_> quella del browser
<cristian_c> vice_, credo di sì
<vice_> grazie @bot
<vice_> piano piano diventerò più bravo...
<vice_> adesso funziona... mancava la java
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> bene
<vice_> ciao.. vado a comprare il pane... :)
<drox> salve ragazzi ho un problemone
<drox> non mi funziona più nessun programma su ubuntu 14.04
<ness96> ragazzi sono un po' inesperto.. guardo scarico il file dal sito come devo procedere successivamente?
<ness96> quando*
<drox> Oggi pomeriggio stavo modificando il file draftsight.deb per abilitarlo alla versione per x64 da quel momento in poi non riesco più a far partire i programmi dal menu di unity, xchat sono riuscito a farlo partire da terminale ma da terminale se avvio ff mi da seguente errore
<drox> # If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
<drox> # /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<drox> # For full documentation of the options in this file, see:
<drox> #   info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'
<drox> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<drox> scusate per prima ma non posso andare su paste
<drox> come faccio a postarvi l'errore?
<drox> drox@DragonFly:~$ firefox
<drox> (process:3203): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<drox> (firefox:3203): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: Attempt to add property GnomeProgram::sm-connect after class was initialised
<drox> (firefox:3203): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: Attempt to add property GnomeProgram::show-crash-dialog after class was initialised
<drox> (firefox:3203): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: Attempt to add property GnomeProgram::display after class was initialised
<akis24> sera
<drox> salve ragazzi scusate ancora
<drox> lo so che non posso fare copia incolla qui ma non so come mostrarvi il mio problema
<drox> c'è qualche buon aanima che mi aiuta
<drox> cristian_c, posso chiedere a te? E' normale che non riesco più a far partire nessun programma neanche da terminale? Ho fatto partire la recovery mode ma nulla neanche con quella
<akis24> drox: qualsiasi cosa vuoi far vedere se è testo usa pastebin
<akis24> !paste | drox
<ubot-it> drox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<drox> akis24, se mi funzionasse un broswer volentieri
<drox> browers
<drox> akis24, il mio probelma è che anche da terminale ne ff ne chrome funziona
<cristian_c> drox, da live
<akis24> drox: credo cristian_c sia assente al momento
<akis24> ah eccolo sorry
<drox> cristian_c, non ho una live qui con me volevo scaricarla, ma la vedo dura senza browers o sbaglio?
<cristian_c> drox, sbagli
<drox> ecco, qui si denota tutta la mia ignoranza
<drox> ;(
<cristian_c> drox, i comandi funzionano da terminale?
<drox> non tutti
<drox> neppure apt-get updat e upgrade
<drox> o meglio funzionano ma crash tutto
<cristian_c> drox, ma cosa hai combinato?
<drox> niente
<drox> è questo che non riesco a capire
<drox> avessi toccato il cuore o installato cose strane sarei il primo a darmi del pirla e cercare di reinstallare tutto
<drox> la cosa strana è che mentre stavo modificando il file deb di draftsight.deb per i386 e farlo andare bene per x64 il comando dpkg -b non mi ricompilava più il file e mi dava errore da quel momento sono sparite tutte le icone dal menu unity
<cristian_c> drox, resetta unity
<drox> how?
<akis24> !reset unity
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'reset unity'
<akis24> uhm
<drox> che file devo cancellare?
<cristian_c> !unityreset
<ubot-it> per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<cristian_c> drox, chi ti ha detto di modificare il .deb?
<drox> la guida che ho usato le altre 6/7 volte
<drox> e senza problemi
<cristian_c> quale guida?
<cristian_c> !draftsight
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'draftsight'
<drox> scritta da Bergoglio
<drox> vai su ubuntu.it nel forum e cerca draftsight installazione
<drox> ti posteri l'indirizzo ma non posso ;)
<cristian_c> drox, sul wiki non si parla di modifiche al deb
<cristian_c> drox, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Grafica/DraftSight
<drox> con quel metodo non funziona
<cristian_c> ergo...
<cristian_c> drox, quale metodo?
<drox> quello del wiki per installare draftsight
<cristian_c> drox, quale metodo?
<drox> invece alt+f2 mi apre il menu du unity normale?
<drox> ma basta un terminale o devo andare in un'altra sessione?
<drox> con il ctrl
<drox> ?
<cristian_c> credo tu possa lanciare le applicazioni con alt
<cristian_c> *alt+f2
<drox> dal menu non me le fa vedere
<drox> sono andato in tty2 posso provare da li o faccio più danni?
<cristian_c> drox, quale menù?
<cristian_c> in tty va bene
<drox> comando dato da terminale dato
<drox> in tty2 mi dava errorri nel terminale nel tty7, cioè nella sesione grafica tutto ok provo a riavviare se no ci becchiamo dopo
<drox> intanto grazie
<drox> nulla cristian_c
<cristian_c> drox, dalla tty potevi benissimo purgare il .deb
<drox> il problema per quello che capisco è che il mio utente non riesce a scrivere nella cartelle /tmp
<drox> quando da terminale lancio delle applicazioni, quelle che non si avviano restituiscono questo errore GLib-GObject-WARNING **: Attempt to add property GnomeProgram::default-icon after class was initialised
<cristian_c> drox, aspetta che controllo
<cristian_c> drox, ls -l /
<drox> cristian_c, GRAZIE
<cristian_c> drox, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> !pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<drox> quando nel terminale lancio ls -l / mi crasha il terminale
<cristian_c> perfetto
<drox> immagino
<cristian_c> drox, crea un altro utente
<cristian_c> drox, oppure prova da modalità di ripristino, molto meglio
<drox> come avvio la modalità di repristino?
<drox> intendi la recovery mode?
<cristian_c> <drox> cristian_c, posso chiedere a te? E' normale che non riesco più a far partire nessun programma neanche da terminale? Ho fatto partire la recovery mode ma nulla neanche con quella
<cristian_c> drox, ecco perché ti serve una live alla bisogna
<drox> provo con l'altro utente
<michele__> ciao rega!
<michele__> mi dite come mettere un tastino per tornare facilmente alla scrivania senza chiudere/minimizzare tutte le tab
<michele__> ?
<wuolfit> ciao a tutti belli e brutti
<wuolfit> avrei un dubbio .... c` e` nessuno che mi puo` dare una mano?
<wuolfit> c`e` nessuno????
<tex11> ciao a tutti! quando cerco di installare git da terminale apt-get install git mi restuisce questo errore: "E: Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permesso negato)
<tex11> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). È necessario essere root"
<gabriele> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno sa dirmi perchè scanner e porta usb non comunicano? mi da errore i/o
<gabriele> eppure la stampante si carica da sola e si autoinstalla
<jester-> gabriele: serve il river
<jester-> river
<gabriele> jester-: cos'è?
<jester-> gabriele: driver
<gabriele> jester-: anche quello l'ho scaricato ed installato dal sito ufficiale
<jester-> è appunto il cazzillo che si incarica di far comunicare la periferica col sistema
<jester-> gabriele: marca scanner?
<gabriele> jester-: canon pixma mp250
<gabriele> jester-: è una multiuso
<jester-> gabriele: driver è un .deb?
<gabriele> jester-: si
<gabriele> jester-: c'è pure un autoinstall.sh
<jester-> gabriele: allora non è un .deb
<gabriele> jester-: dico che ci sono entrambi
<jester-> eseguendo autonistalla ha dato qualche errore?
<gabriele> jester-: no tutto bene
<jester-> gabriele: sudo xsane
<gabriele> jester-: fatto
<jester-> che succede
<gabriele> jester-: sempre la stessa cosa: si è verificato un errore i/o sul dispositivo
<jester-> il driver non va bene allora
<gabriele> jester-: è come se non lo trovasse tra le usb
<gabriele> jester-: e che faccio?
<jester-> controlla che sia il driver per il tuo scanner
<jester-> e usa il .deb
<gabriele> jester-: scherzi?
<jester-> ??
<gabriele> jester-: come disinstallo l'autoinstall .sh?
<jester-> se non c'è un unistall vai sapere cosa ha scritto nel pc
<jester-> gabriele: incolla il contenuto del file nel pastebin
<gabriele> jester-: no non c'è :(
<gabriele> jester-: e come faccio?
<jester-> !paste | gabriele
<ubot-it> gabriele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> apri il file.sh con un editor o con cat
<gabriele> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8399063/
<gabriele> jester-: che poi dovrebbe installare scangear, ma tra i programmi non lo trovo. devo riavviare?
<jester-> dovrebbe aver fatto lui
<jester-> gabriele: scanger nel terminale
<gabriele> jester-: si lo apre
<jester-> funza lo scanner?
<gabriele> jester-: la stampante è in uso o si è verificato un errore
<gabriele> jester-: provo a riavviare?
<jester-> zi
<gabriele> jester-: nada stesso errore
<gabriele> jester-: mi sa che è meglio lasciar perdere onde evitare pasticci, disinstalliamo il tutto e basta
<jester-> gabriele: sudo sacnger
<gabriele> jester-: nada
<gabriele> jester-: non funziona
<jester-> gabriele: non so che dirti
<gabriele> jester-: hai capito per caso come disinstallarlo?
<jester-> nu
<gabriele> jester-: azz, ma si può almeno?
<jester-> di solito allegano un unistall.sh
<jester-> vedi magari nella doc sul sito
<gabriele> jester-: ok
<gabriele_> jester-: guarda che errore mi da scangearmp
<gabriele_> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8399210/
<gabriele_> jester-: ma l'ID della mia canon come vedi non è quellO!!
<gabriele_> jester-: c'è un modo per impostare manualmente l'id?
<jester-> non mi ricordo che file per udev bisogna pacioccare
<gabriele_> jester-: ora controllo
<jester-> gabriele_: fai una roicerca su askubuntu o fourm inglese
<vice_> ciao chi mi spiega come cancellare i server recenti
<guest_66126> come si cancella la lista server?
<guest_66126> risorse /connetti al server/  dentro ci sono i server come li cancello?
<vice_> help my
<vice_> impossibile svuotare il cestino
<vice_> olas
<vice_> nessuno? tutti a nanna?
<vice_> http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/
<guest_23065> cancellare server ftp anonimo ??
<guest_23065> :?
<guest_23065> qualè il percorso dove c'è la lista dei serve ftp anonimo ?
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-14
<Gabriel> Salve..Stavo pensando di passare da windows a ubuntu..Sapete per caso se c'è qualche libro guida in PDF dal quale imparare un po come funziona?..più che altro per l'installazione dei programmi che mi sembra molto complicata . Grazie
<cristian_c> Gabriel: ci sono due tipologie di cose che puoi fare, non mutualmente esclusive
<cristian_c> 1) provare il sistema operativo in modalità live, in modo da farti un'idea sul campo dell'os
<cristian_c> 2) leggere la documentazione ufficiale sul sito di ubuntu e il wiki della comunità
<cristian_c> !documentazione
<ubot-it> Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<cristian_c> Gabriel: in caso di installazione, è comunque consigliabile un dual boot con windows
<Gabriel> l'ho già provato varie volte, ma non sono mai riuscito ad installare i software a parte quelli di ubuntu software center..ad esempio io mi occupo di creare app android e mi serve android SDK e jdk..non so mai riuscito ad installarli
<cristian_c> Gabriel: è una questione che attiene allo specifico software di tuo interesse
<cristian_c> Gabriel: generalmente, i software sono quelli presenti nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Gabriel: per tutti gli altri casi, consulta la documentazione relativa al software di tuo interesse
<cristian_c> !info openjdk
<ubot-it> Package openjdk does not exist in vivid
<Gabriel> ah quindi per ogni singolo software di terze parti diciamo che può essereci un metodo diverso di installazione?
<cristian_c> !info openjdk-8-jre
<ubot-it> openjdk-8-jre (source: openjdk-8): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component universe, is optional. Version 8u45-b14-1 (vivid), package size 57 kB, installed size 296 kB
<cristian_c> Gabriel: jdk lo trovi nei repo di ubuntu
<Gabriel> perfetto grazie..appena arrivò a casa lo proverò
<Guest47973> salve   vorrei aiuto, ho dato dei comandi   sbagliati e da l'ora  mi da errore che non riesco a risolvere con nessuna guida
<akis24> !dettagli | Guest47973
<ubot-it> Guest47973: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<akis24> non rispondere troppo veloce che non riesco a seguirti eh ....
<cristian_c> lol
<andreas8686> ragazzi ho un problema grave
<krabador> !chiedi | andreas8686
<ubot-it> andreas8686: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<andreas8686> se apro il browser , uno qualsiasi
<andreas8686> inizia a sfarfallare su schermo intero e non
<andreas8686> in continuazione
<krabador> andreas8686, che sistema, che scheda video, e che driver
<andreas8686> xubuntu, 14.ecc
<andreas8686> atiradeon 200m series
<andreas8686> fino a 10 minuti fa andava benissimo
<Carlin0> non sarà andata a escort ?
<krabador> andreas8686, 14.ecc, per favore, fa il serio
<krabador> altrimenti puoi uscire
<krabador> radeon 200m ha l'età per andare a votare
<Carlin0> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<andreas8686> xubuntu 14.04 lts
<Carlin0> andreas8686, ma da quanto hai xubuntu ?
<andreas8686> carlin0 da un mese
<krabador> la radeon in questione puo' andare solo con il driver opensource, se iniziano i glitch di quel tipo, sta andando o la gpu , o la vram
<Carlin0> e prima è sempre andato bene ?
<andreas8686> quando apro il browser internet o il terminale inizia a passare ripetutamente su schermo intero
<krabador> o raggiunge temperature come 95°
<andreas8686> e prima andava benissimo
<krabador> andreas8686, "prima andava benissimo " ha 11 anni quella scheda
<Carlin0> andreas8686, hai fatto qualcosa di particolare prima che succedesse ?
<andreas8686> ho detto e ripeto fino a ieri andava benissimo
<andreas8686> non ho fatto niente
<andreas8686> di particolare
<Carlin0> e allora , e la scheda che sta morendo
<andreas8686> spero che non sia la scheda
<andreas8686> per la temperatura no perche lo avevo acceso da 5 minuti
<andreas8686> impazzisce solo col browser e con il terminale
<krabador> andreas8686, "ho detto e ripeto" che se iniziano i glitch di quel tipo, sta andando o la gpu , o la vram, considerando che il notebook starà per fare gli esami di terza media, fattene una ragiione
<andreas8686> non vi viene in mente niente che io possa fare?
<krabador> andreas8686, prova nomodeset, in avvio
<krabador> tasto "e" della tastiera in corrispondenza della prima linea del menu che appare in avvio, scrivere nomodeset a fianco di quiet splash, premere f1
<krabador> f10
<dersew> Salve ragazzi, ho un problema con ubuntu, mi dice spazio sul device esaurito, ma dando df -h ho ancora 15gb disponibili, potete darmi qualche dritta?
<akis24> dersew: uname -r che dice .. usa pastebin
<akis24> ! paste | dersew
<ubot-it> dersew: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> dersew:  poi dai  dpkg --list | grep linux-image  e metti sempre su paste
<dersew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12407331/
<akis24> dersew:  devi eliminare qualche vecchio kernel ..
<dersew> ok, come procedo? autoremove?
<akis24> dersew:  si prova
<dersew> procede, ma mi sembra lento il processo, considerato che sto su ssd, è normale?
<dersew> una decina intendo
<akis24> dersew:  aspetta.. i kernel hanno dimensioni elevate
<akis24> dersew: e tu ne avevi un bel po'
<dersew> ma come mai, su df vedevo ancora lo spazio libero?
<akis24> dersew:  hai directory di boot ?
<dersew> si
<akis24> dersew:  era li il problema ..
<dersew> dopo 10 anni di uso, riesce ancora a stupirmi ubuntu, non si smette mai di imparare :D
<akis24> dersew: quando finisce dimmelo  vorrei vedere se dice qualcosa  ls /usr/src | grep 'linux-headers'
<akis24> dersew:  ma probabilmente li rimuove anche
<mattow> salve
<akis24> !ciao | mattow
<ubot-it> mattow: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<dersew> c'è da dire una cosa però, ho rimosso dalla mia scrivania, dei db da un paio di gb che avevo, e ha ripreso ad andare
<dersew> cmq ha appena terminato
<mattow> sto provando ad installare ubuntu su un vecchio pc DELL ma non va
<akis24> !dettagli | mattow
<ubot-it> mattow: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<akis24> ecco bene
<dersew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12407409/
<dersew> in teoria ho dato un autoremove 3.16*
<dersew> quindi dovevano cancellarsi tutti i 16
<dersew> li vedo però
<akis24> dersew:  toglili a manina uno per uno lascia solo gli ultimi due
<dersew> bel passatempo :D
<dersew> ok
<dersew> rimasto solo 26 e 28
<dersew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12407447/
<dersew> uhm
<akis24> dersew: sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.16.0-23 linux-headers-3.16.0-23-generic   e poi ridai il comando per leggere gli headers vediamo  che dice
<dersew> il 23 non c'è già
<dersew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12407463/
<akis24> dersew: sudo apt-get purge  linux-image-3.16.0-23-generic  linux-image-3.16.0-24-generic
<dersew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12407475/
<akis24> dersew: elimina come hai fatto adesso gli altri ovviamente lasciando gli ultimi due ...  puoi concatenarli eliminandone due o piu' come hai fatto prima
<dersew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12407513/
<akis24> dersew: alla fine dai un  sudo update-grub  riavvia e sei a posto
<dersew> fatto bene,
<dersew> adesso vedo in sti giorni se il problema si riverifica
<dersew> grazie di tutto!
<akis24> prego
<dslul> qualcuno sa cosa è successo al sito?
<sauro> buongiorno a tutti.....
<sauro> ho un dell latitude e6230 con so ubuntu 15.04. d qualche giorno si verifica questo: con memoria ben lontana dall'essere completamente in uso (installati 8gb di ram)  si riempie completamente la swap (1gb) fino a bloccare completamente la macchina........
<sauro> .......disabilitando la swap al volo (sudo swapoff -a) tutto funziona regolarmente......
<Carlin0> sauro, usi ibernazione ?
<Carlin0> o sospensione ?
<sauro> Carlin0: no. perlomento non consapevolmente..........
<Carlin0> cioè , quando spegni , spegni il pc non sospendi o iberni la sessione
<sauro> Carlin0: esatto......
<Carlin0> sauro, con tutta quella ram puoi tranquillamente fare a meno della swap
<Carlin0> (se non iberni o sospendi)
<sauro> Carlin0: ad ogni modo il problema si verifica mentre il pc è in uso, pertanto non dovrebbe andare in sospensione in quel frangente.....
<Carlin0> sauro,  hai capito cosa ti ho detto ? → [13:38:19] <Carlin0> sauro, con tutta quella ram puoi tranquillamente fare a meno della swap
<sauro> Carlin0: quindi dovrei elinimare il montaggio della swap direttamente da fstab?
<Carlin0> bravo
<Carlin0> basta che commenti la riga
<sauro> Carlin0: ma per individuare cosa genera questa situazione, cosa dovrei monitorare? premetto che top non mi ha aiutato e i log non riesco a decifrarli in maniera utile........
<Carlin0> sauro, personalmente non saprei , so che c'è un file che determina la % di uso della swap in base al bisogno totale , ma non ricordo bene quale sia
<Carlin0> io ti ho indicato sollo la via + breve alla soluzione
<Carlin0> con 8 gb di ram la swap non ti serve , poi fai tu
<sauro> Carlin0: ok grazie
<Leone69> Salve, mi è stato installato sul PC il Sistema Operativo LINUX/Ubuntu ma ho Problemi con la Stampate Multifunzione CANON che praticamente mi stampa è basta; andando sul Sito della CANON ho scaricato 6 Tipi di Driver ma nessuno mi risolve il Problema di Scanner. Mi sapete dire come fare?! Grazie!!
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti, sto cercando di configurare il server samba per fare in modo che i miei telefoni e tablet possano accedere ad alcuni file sul pc e possano eventualmente copiare nella cartella condivisa i file, per un po ha funzionato, poi ho riavviato il pc e adesso niente funziona. Sono nel posto giusto o mi devo spostare su #chat?
<Carlin0> lusuhard,  di che stampante parliamo ?
<Leone69> CANON MX 455 series
<Leone69> PIXMA
<Leone69> Scusami non dicevi a Me!
<Carlin0> le canon sono parecchio problematiche con linux anche io riesco a far andare solo la stampante e non lo scanner
<Leone69> Ho capito....quindi pensi che non ci sia soluzione?!
<aristides> Ciao, venerdì scorso vi avevo chiesto supporto per un problema che ne ho con una chiavetta usb TDK di 8  Gb che ha una partizione pubblica di 4 Mb ed una  privata. L'accesso all'area privata è gestito da un software su Windows        Flashmanager che ha creato la partizione privata. Siccome la psw non mi viene riconosciuta, vorrei sapere  se con Ub
<aristides> untu sarebbe possibile accedere ai dati salvati nella partzione privata
<Carlin0> non è detto da una all'altra cambia , ma guardando nel sito canaon mi pare ci siano solo i driver per la stampanete della tua e non quelli per lo scanner
<aristides> Venerdì mi era stato chiesto di fare il command  che vi ho incollato qui, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12341060/plain/
<Leone69> infatti 6 Driver ma non ne va bene uno....comunque Grazie!
<lusuhard> Carlin0 si tratta di mettere in condivisione un hard disk esterno sulla rete domestica
<Carlin0> lusuhard, ho sbagliato TAB scusa
<lusuhard> Carlin0: no prob
<krabador> Leone69, segnala quali driver hai scaricato installato e provato
<krabador> e che versione di ubuntu stai usando
<Leone69> A chi devo segnalare!?
<Carlin0> scrivilo qui Leone69
<Leone69> Ok!
<Leone69> ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<davide> ciao>
<davide> :-D
<krabador> Leone69, i driver?
<Leone69> ScanGear MP Ver. 2.10 for Linux
<Leone69> IJ Printer Driver Ver. 3.90 for Linux
<krabador> Leone69, sistema a 32 o 64bit ?
<matadores> kabrador possouna domanda in privato?ù+
<Leone69> MX 450 series ScanGear MP Ver. 2.10 for Linux (Archivio in formato distribuzione Debian)
<Leone69> 32
<krabador> matadores, no
<krabador> !chat | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Leone69, va solo scaricato cnijfilter-mx450series-3.90-1-deb.tar.gz  , scompattato , ed installato il contenuto
<Leone69> dove lo trovo
<krabador> nella pagina di download
<Riccardo> Buona sera a tutti, ho installato parecchie volte ubuntu su dei computer e virtualbox ma oggi mi è capitato un'errore strano, qualcuno è così gentile da spiegarmi come risolvere ? qui c'è il link all'immagine https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8e35jFT2NrLU1Y3QTRuOXJKcmM/view?usp=sharing
<krabador> Riccardo, virtualbox chiedi direttamente a loro
<krabador> !chat | Riccardo
<ubot-it> Riccardo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador>  /join #vbox
<Leone69> sempre della canon
<Riccardo> ma questo errore me lo da su un pc fisico e vorrei risolvere per soppiantare windows
<krabador> http://www.canon-europe.com/support/consumer_products/products/fax__multifunctionals/inkjet/pixma_mx_series/mx455.aspx?type=drivers&language=EN&os=Linux%20(64-bit)
<krabador> Leone69, ^
<Leone69> Grazie!
<Riccardo> scusate forse ho sbagliato sezione, dove potrei rivolgermi ?
<krabador> Riccardo, se è un problema con un installazione reale, qui è il posto giusto
<Riccardo> sisi è un'installazione reale
<krabador> Riccardo, hai questa http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/list.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=K8V-X%20SE&p=1
<krabador> che cpu , quanta ram , e che scheda video hai ?
<krabador> che versione di ubuntu stai cercando di installare
<krabador> !dettagli | Riccardo
<ubot-it> Riccardo: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Riccardo> l'installazione è andata a buon fine , ubuntu è 14.04, 2gb di ram, la cpu dovrebbe essere la amd athlon 2800+
<krabador> Riccardo, niente dovrebbe, per favore
<krabador> cpu e scheda video.
<Riccardo> ho bisogno di alcuni minuti per verificare se puoi attendi un attimo
<krabador> Riccardo, se funziona il supporto di installazione di ubuntu, puoi fare la sessione di prova, aprire il terminale, e vederlo da li
<Leone69> Scusami krabador ma non riesco a trovarlo....è tra i Driver?!
<krabador> Leone69, leggi bene tra cio' che è elencato
<krabador> MX450 series IJ Printer Driver Ver. 3.90 for Linux (debian Packagearchive)
<krabador> ti fa scaricare cnijfilter-mx450series-3.90-1-deb.tar.gz
<Leone69> Ho capito....scusami e Grazie tante!
<Riccardo> scheda madre asusteck k8v-x-se, processore amd athlon 64 2800, scheda video nvidia geforce 6200
<krabador> Riccardo, hai scaricato 14.04.3 ?
<krabador> controlla per favore la iso di cui poi hai fatto l'installazione
<Riccardo> dove trovo il codice md5 corretto ?
<Carlin0> !md5 | Riccardo
<ubot-it> Riccardo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<Leone69> krabador, una volta scaricato devo fare qualche azione particolare per la configurazione....per è un Mondo nuovo Linux!
<Riccardo> questa è la versione ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso e il codice md5 corrisponde, poi ho fatto la chiavetta con unetbotin
<krabador> Leone69, allora, una volta scompattato il file, vai con il gestore files, dentro la cartella in cui hai scompattato il tutto
<Leone69> si
<krabador> Leone69, digita ctrl  + l
<krabador> copi il percorso completo
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> digiti cd    ed incolli il percorso
<krabador> premi invio
<Leone69> ok
<krabador> installi i pacchetti con il suffisso amd64
<krabador> tramite il comando sudo dpkg -i <nomepacchetto>
<krabador> dove <nomepacchetto> deve corrispondere al nome del pacchetto che devi installare
<Leone69> ok
<aristides> ciao
<aristides> qualcuno potrebbe rispondere qualche suggerimento sulla domanda che ho fatto prima?, grazie in anticipo
<krabador> aristides, mi dispiace ma tale pendrive deve essere gestita nel sistema e dal software che ha creato / gestisce la partizione
<aristides> ok, grazie
<Riccardo> @krabador secondo te cosa potrei fare dopo aver verificato ?
<krabador> quel tipo di problema puo' essere legato alla scheda che ormai praticamente ha il diritto di voto
<krabador> 14.04.3 , ha di base il kernel 3.19 , e da diverse versioni del kernel ubuntu è stato tolto supporto ad hardware vecchio
<krabador> nell'ottica che non sia un problema hardware, puoi provare versioni con kernel antecedenti
<Riccardo> su quello non c'è dubbio ma perchè in live gira e installato no ?
<Riccardo> si volentieri se mi indichi qualche versione di kernel supportata posso provare
<krabador> "supportata" , puoi scaricare lubuntu 12.04.5
<Riccardo> ma su lubuntu girano tutti i programmi per ubuntu? perchè vorrei instalalre microsoft office per la scuola
<krabador> Riccardo, la base software è la stessa
<krabador> cambia solo l'ambiente grafico
<Leone69> krabador, scusami ma è troppo complicato per Me....se mi rivolgo a chi mi ha installato il Sistema Operativo lo sa fare?!
<krabador> Riccardo, per microsoft office, beh, diciamo che stai usando il sistema operativo sbagliato
<Riccardo> grazie mille, proverò a installare lubuntu. buona serata
<krabador> Leone69, come potrei mai saperlo ?
<Leone69> si tratto di un tecnico acer
<Leone69> sei stato molto gentile....mi rivolgo a lui....Grazie!
<krabador> Leone69, puoi segnalare qui dentro
<krabador> che cosa non stai riuscendo a fare
<krabador> Leone69, con la possibilità di mandare documentazione del problema
<krabador> tramite mezzi come il pastebinit
<krabador> Leone69, che puoi installare con sudo apt-get install pastebinit , e invio
<krabador> una volta installato , praticamente puoi mandare qui dentro il risultato di un comando che ti viene segnalato, in modo da fare vedere direttamente a questo canale che problemi riscontri
<Leone69> grazie....vediamo cosa riesco a fare!
<stefy90> Ciao a tutti. ho appena installato ubuntu 14.04 lts sul mio computer fisso. l'installazione è andata a buon fine, però dopo che effettuo l'accesso si presenta una schermata nera dove ce solo il puntatore del mouse. Sono riuscito ad avviarlo in bassa risoluzione, però il sistema va molto molto lento. qualcuno può darmi aiuto?
<d4v30> che hardware hai ?
<stefy90> intendi scheda la scheda video?
<d4v30> tutto
<d4v30> processore, scheda ecc
<d4v30> ram
<d4v30> comunque se ho capito bene sei riuscito ad avviare l'interfaccia grafica ?
<stefy90> preciso che è un pc datato.
<krabador> stefy90, apri il terminale
<krabador> stefy90, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> stefy90, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<stefy90> krabador, fatto
<krabador> l'ultimo produce un link che devi incollare qui
<d4v30> se è un pc datato forse faresti bene ad installare Lubuntu...è più leggero e allo stesso tempo hai le stesse funzionalità di Ubuntu..a me partiva anche con un Intel atom con 1 gb di ram..
<stefy90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12410043/
<stefy90> d4v30,ho un pentium 4 da 3,06 ghz con 2 gb di ram
<d4v30> caspita
<d4v30> intel pentium 4
<d4v30> è un po' datato in effetti...guarda non ti voglio scoraggiare su Ubuntu perchè magari poi riesci ad avviarlo però sicuramente Lubuntu sarebbe più indicato..
<stefy90> sono le prime volte che uso linux quindi non sono molto esperto. Ora sentiamo che dice anche krabador al riguardo e poi agirò di conseguenza. Grazie del consiglio.
<d4v30> Prego figurati :)
<Guest84068> ciao raga , ho comprato un portatile e ho installato ubuntu 14.04 , e funziona "come gia prevedevo " alla grande
<Guest84068> ma ho riscontrato 2 problemi , il primo quando voglio masterizzare un disco audio normale inserisco le canzoni da masterizzare in formato mp3 , normalmente le converte e le trasforma in audio normale , mi da un pluging mancante e che non riesce ad istallare
<Guest84068> il secondo e empaty , inserisco l account di facebook , ma non funziona mi chiede sempre di configurare un account
<Guest84068> qualcuno sa aiutarmi ?
<brian72> ce qualcuno ?
<brian72> qualcuno che mi puo aiutare per favore ?
<brian72> oppure questachat e morta?
<LolPodOne> Salve
<LolPodOne> Vorrei porre un Quesito
<LolPodOne> .....
<Carlin0> !chiedi | LolPodOne
<ubot-it> LolPodOne: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cecchini> buona sera
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di una mano per cambiare dei permessi ad una cartella condivisa
<Carlin0> !chat | lusuhard
<ubot-it> lusuhard: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<B1z24rr0ne> sera a tutti ragazzi. una domanda riguardo nmcli. .
<B1z24rr0ne> io uso ubuntu 14.04. con nmcli come è possibile aggiungere o modifidare un profilo?
<B1z24rr0ne> come mai non si comporta come nmcli di fedora/centos/redhat?
<Carlin0> B1z24rr0ne, dai una occhiata qui se ti aiuta , personalmente non lo uso quindi non saprei http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/nmcli.1.html
<B1z24rr0ne> grazie. cntrollo
<B1z24rr0ne> ok.. alla fine è la pagina del man.. pari pari..
<B1z24rr0ne> ad ogni modo.. dice.. "nmcli is a command‐line tool for controlling NetworkManager and
<B1z24rr0ne>        reporting on its status.  It is not meant as a full replacement for nm���
<B1z24rr0ne>        applet or other similar clients but as a complementary utility to those
<B1z24rr0ne>        programs. "
<B1z24rr0ne> NON E' UIN RIMPIAZZO COMPLETO di nm-applet...  ma solo una utility di complemento..
<B1z24rr0ne> grazie al cavolo.. ma come mai non utilizza lo stesso progetto opensource di fedora? nmcli permette la gestione completa del NetworkManager da cli.
<B1z24rr0ne> non capisco perchè queste differenze tra distribuzioni ragazzi.
<Carlin0> se vuoi fedora usa fedora ...
<B1z24rr0ne> non è questione di usare fedora o meno. ma perchè nmcli non si comporta in modo così diverso?
<B1z24rr0ne> ubuntu ha pacchetti aggiornati ma questo sembra "indietro" come completezza intendo.
<Carlin0> sono la stessa versione ?
<B1z24rr0ne> root@cent7 ~]# nmcli  --version
<B1z24rr0ne> Strumento nmcli, versione 1.0.0-16.git20150121.b4ea599c.el7_1
<B1z24rr0ne> root@orione:~# nmcli --version
<B1z24rr0ne> nmcli tool, version 0.9.8.8
<B1z24rr0ne>    (ubutnu)
<Carlin0> vedi?
<Carlin0> ecco il perchè
<B1z24rr0ne> mi vuoi dire che dalla 0.9.8.9 alla 1.0.0.6 cambia? ma magari. ci spero molto.
<Carlin0> se non cambiasse non sarebbe una versione diversa ...
<B1z24rr0ne> in quale pacchetto è contenuto nmcli?
<Carlin0> network
<Carlin0> network-manager
<B1z24rr0ne> grazie
<Carlin0> network-manager: /usr/bin/nmcli
<B1z24rr0ne> allora in centos: Nome         : NetworkManager
<B1z24rr0ne> URL          : http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<Carlin0> !info network-manager
<ubot-it> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework (daemon and userspace tools). In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.10.0-4ubuntu15.1 (vivid), package size 788 kB, installed size 3188 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<B1z24rr0ne> Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<B1z24rr0ne> in ubuntu.
<B1z24rr0ne> grazie Carlin0
<Carlin0> di nulla
<B1z24rr0ne> è lo stesso progetto.
<B1z24rr0ne> eh si, sembra che per quella minima differenza di versione di sia un abisso di funzionalità.
<Carlin0> ma una versione diversa
<B1z24rr0ne> thans.
<krabador> pax and bene
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-15
<Luca88> Ragazzi mi trovo questi 2 file nel cestino https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Z4DR6O9QqarRB6tCeuCD e non posso eliminarli come faccio?
<pax2you> Luca88: hai provato a eliminarli dal terminale con l'utente root?
<Carlin0> Luca88, perchè non puoi eliminarli ?
<Carmelo> Salve,ho dovuto formattare il PC ed ora sono senza sistema operativo, ho sempre usato windows XP anche se il mio PC ha le caratteristiche minime per far girare windows 10, vorrei sapere che tipo di sistema operativo mi consigliate di scaricare, in modo che sia compatibile con tutto, anzi per facilità visto che non ho mai usato ubuntu ho letto che e
<Carmelo> siste una versione con l'interrfaccia simile a windows fin quando non imparo a gestire ubuntu.
<Carmelo> Salve, potreste aiutarmi per una nuova installazione di ubuntu?
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ExPBoy> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<ExPBoy> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Carlin0> Carmelo, che pc hai ? cpu e ram ...
<Luca88> pax3you Carlin0 ho uno script che oltre ad aggiornare e pulire dopo l'installazione fa anche pulizia del cestino ma nulla
<Luca88> pax2you
<Carlin0> Luca88, usa bleachbit
<Carlin0> !info bleachbit
<ubot-it> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (vivid), package size 255 kB, installed size 1965 kB
<pax2you> Luca88: pace a te....ottimo nick per giocare a call o duty...:)
<Carmelo> 4gb di ram cpu... non vorrei dire stupidagini credo 2.66ghz asus / intel
<ExPBoy> !chat | pax2you
<ubot-it> pax2you: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Luca88> inoltre se vado su "cestino" a lato trovo i due file e se vado in /home/luca/.local/share/Trash/files non ci sono i due file
<ExPBoy> Luca88, li hai cancellati da root
<ExPBoy> quindi per svuotare il cestino di root devi essere root
<Carlin0> Carmelo, credo non va bene
<Luca88> con lo script sono root e non li cancella
<ExPBoy> Luca88, non usare lo script
<Carlin0> perchè lo script svuota il cestino di root e non il tuo
<Carmelo> che tipo di sistema operativo dovrei scaricare? anche una vecchia versione di ubuntu...
<Carlin0> Luca88, te l'ho detto usa bleachbit
<Carlin0> Carmelo, sarebbe meglio saperne di + sulla tua cpu per consigliarti
<Luca88> pensavo parlassi con Carmelo
<Carmelo> che tipo di info vi servono sulla CPU?
<Carlin0> poi luca root su ubuntu è disabilitato di default , se lo hai abilitato e non sai usarlo già non va bene
<Carlin0> Carlin0, il modello
<Carlin0> Carmelo, , il modello
<Carmelo> Asus PK5PL-AM con tecnologia Intel??? Non sono un esperto, Potrebbe essere questa, purtroppo il mio PC è formattato e vado a memoria.
<Carlin0> Carmelo, il modello di cpu non del pc
<Carmelo> Scusatemi non sono un esperto, potrebbe essere Intel Core2 Quad CPU Q8400 @2.66 ghz?
<Carlin0> vediamo
<Carlin0> Carmelo, cioè questa cpu esiste diciamo che non è proprio il tipo di cpu che trovi su un pc con xp
<akis24> eh vedete qui potrebbe montarne una qualsiasi dipende .. https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5KPLAM/specifications/
<Carlin0> è normale che sul medesimo pc montino cpu diverse
<Carlin0> Carmelo, se hai questa cpu (ma ne dubito) cmq non hai problemi di sorta
<Carmelo> quindi non c'è una versione specifica che potrei montare di ubuntu?
<Carlin0> se hai quella cpu puoi scegliere qualsiasi ubuntu
<Carlin0> eh ... ma se è quella ...
<ExPBoy> comunque è sbagliato formattare tutto ....
<Carlin0> quoto
<Carmelo> No è quella perché, ho fatto foto su system per l'hardware installato
<Carlin0> Carmelo, è un quad core , installa pure ciò che vuoi
<ExPBoy> Carmelo, e quanta ram è installata?
<Carmelo> 2 stecche da 2gb l'una, ne ho 4 gb in totale.
<Carlin0> !download | Carmelo
<ubot-it> Carmelo: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Carmelo> Scusate non ho mai avuto problemi di sistema operativo, negli ultimi 15 anni, ho sempre usato XP senza particolare problemi, devo procurarmi dei driver specifici per Ubuntu o il sistema rileva tutto da solo?
<Carmelo> grazie mille per l'assistenza, se riesco a far ripartire il PC consiglierò a tutti quelli che conosco di passare a Ubuntu.
<akis24> Carmelo:  prova da live prima senza installare
<Carmelo> OK grazie ancora!!!
<MoL0ToV> problema installando un pacchetto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12416133/ qualcuno mi da una mano?
<akis24> MoL0ToV: quanta ram hai ? versione di ubuntu ?
<MoL0ToV> 1GB ubuntu 14.04
<d4v30> MoL0ToV: dice che il pacchetto è già alla versione più recente, quindi è già installato..!
<MoL0ToV> ho provato ad aggingere 1 giga alla macchina virtuale... vediamo se ce la fa
<Carlin0> MoL0ToV, ma è su VBOX ?
<MoL0ToV> si
<Pino> buongiorno. mi ritrovo con questo errore (usr bin gnome control center) su un pc compaq d31 12.04
<akis24> Pino: quale errore ?  che facevi ? che installavi ?  in seguito a cosa è apparso l'errore ?  dacci dei dettagli ....
<akis24> !paste | Pino
<ubot-it> Pino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MoL0ToV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12416213/ howto fix?
<Carlin0> MoL0ToV, metti in pastebin cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<MoL0ToV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12416228/
<Carlin0> hai un ppa che riguarda php vedo ...
<Carlin0> magari è lui che incasina
<MoL0ToV> come rimuovo il pacchetto?
<Carlin0> !ppapurge
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ppapurge'
<Carlin0> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<MoL0ToV> cosa dovrei mettere come repository name e subdirectory?
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, sudo ppa-purge ppa:ondrej/php5-5.6
<MoL0ToV> e mi rimuove tuii i pacchetti di quel repository?
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, e li riporta alla versione dei repo ufficiali
<MoL0ToV> speriamo che non mi riempia più la ram con questo comando...
 * MoL0ToV incrocia le dita
<MoL0ToV> Configurazione di php5-common (5.6.13+dfsg-1+deb.sury.org~trusty+3)...
<MoL0ToV> find: impossibile fare fork: Impossibile allocare memoria
<MoL0ToV> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare il pacchetto php5-common (--configure):
<MoL0ToV>  il sottoprocesso installato script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1
<MoL0ToV> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, prova con sudo apt-get -f install          ma poi usa pastebin, non postare qui
<bocia> ciao a tutti ho installato ubuntu 14/04 e poi i restricted extra per vedere i dvd ,ma ancora non si vedono.Che faccio?
<glpiana> bocia, in un terminale: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<bocia> glpiana, ok
<bocia> glpiana, fatto! funziona! grazie mille
<MoL0ToV> glpiana, non funziona ha dato una marea di errori
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, mostraceli
<MoL0ToV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12416398/
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, dai: sudo apt-get update
<MoL0ToV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12416420/
<MoL0ToV> no come non detto cancella l'ultimo
<MoL0ToV> apt get update è andato
<MoL0ToV> e ora per rimuovere quel pacchetto malefico?
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, riprova ppa-purge e mostra l'output
<MoL0ToV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12416430/
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<MoL0ToV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12416440/
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, mostrami l'output del sudo apt-get update che hai dato prima
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, anzi: sudo ppa-purge ppa:ondrej/php5
<glpiana> come suggerisce gigirock
<MoL0ToV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12416546/
<gigirock> MoL0ToV, il comando non finisce con 5-5.6
<MoL0ToV> e con cosa?
<gigirock> sudo ppa-purge ppa:ondrej/php5 MoL0ToV
<gigirock> copia quello che ti diciamo , selezioni il testo e lo metti in terminale
<MoL0ToV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12416565/
<gigirock> MoL0ToV, more /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<pax2you> probabilmente non c'e' piu' la linea ondrej-php5-5_6-trusty.list  ondrej-php5-5_6-trusty.list.save in sources.list
<MoL0ToV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12416607/
<akis24> MoL0ToV: prima non vi siete accorti  PPA to be removed: ondrej php5-5.6   è a posto ora
<MoL0ToV> cioè? è pulito?
<akis24> si MoL0ToV
<MoL0ToV> stavo upgradando free open ghost
<MoL0ToV> e mi ha incasinato i pacchetti
<MoL0ToV> se restavo alla 12.04 bastava invece ho voluto aggiornare alla 14.04
<akis24> MoL0ToV:  niente ppa rovinano il sistema ..
<MoL0ToV> il creatore dischi di avvio mi da un errore .. mi dice che non è possibile installare il bootloader sulla chiavetta usb.. misa che è bacato... usando unetbootin funziona
<akis24> MoL0ToV: usa quello oppure da terminale con dd
<MoL0ToV> ho 8 portatili uguali, asus X551C
<MoL0ToV> sul primo ho installato senza problemi, il secondo mi ha dato errori strani durante l'installazione no space left on device (errore inspiegabile)
<MoL0ToV> ora sto provando a ricreare la chiavetta
<eugen> ciao ragazzi
<sardsurfer> Salve, torno a chiedere aiuto per il problema del monitor che si spegne su Xubuntu nonostante le impostazioni di gestione alimentazione del laptop dovrebbero impedirglielo. In teoria potrei risolvere con xset s off -dpms all'avvio ma il prezzo è perdere la possibilità di bloccare la sessione utente. Idee? Tnx
<eugen> ho un problema grave
<pax2you> MoL0ToV: anche io ho avuto problemi con il creatore di dischi di avvio. Uso dd.
<MoL0ToV> rifacendo la chiavetta funziona... mistero! si sarà fottuta in qualche modo
<MoL0ToV> per l'errore di prima mi da ancora problemi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12416747/
<sardsurfer> Salve, torno a chiedere aiuto per il problema del monitor che si spegne su Xubuntu nonostante le impostazioni di gestione alimentazione del laptop dovrebbero impedirglielo. In teoria potrei risolvere con xset s off -dpms all'avvio ma il prezzo è perdere la possibilità di bloccare la sessione utente. Idee? Tnx
<jiji> ciao
<jiji> ho un problemma con wifi con Realtek RTL8723BE
<jiji> dopo il riavvio funziona per max 30 min, poi non funziona più, anche se l'incona dice che è connesso!
<jiji> Ho visto mille siti con mille soluzioni diverse
<Carlin0> MoL0ToV, quanti avanzamenti di versione hai fatto ?
<MoL0ToV> da 12.04 a 14.04
<jiji> ho installato la 14.04 lts
<Carlin0> MoL0ToV, forse è meglio che fai installazione pulita ex novo
<jiji> e ho solo eseguito gli aggiornamenti
<Carlin0> tanto + che è solo su vbox
<jiji> invece a me chi mi aiuta?
<Carlin0> jiji, se qualcuno sa (e ha voglia) risponde
<MoL0ToV> il problema è che ho free open ghost installato nella vbox con tutte le immagini e l'inventario dei pc... prima di reinstallare vedo se loro riescono a cavare qualche ragno dal buco
<MoL0ToV> glpiana, per l'errore di prima mi da ancora problemi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12416747/
<jiji> il mio prof mi disse che la community di ubuntu è fatta di persone gentili disposti ad aiutarti per passione. mi sa tanto così non è!
<MoL0ToV> ops se n'è andato :)
<MoL0ToV> jiji prendi una chiavetta wifi più compatibile... costerà 5 euro su ebay...
<MoL0ToV> le atheros sono le migliori ma anche con broadcom non dovresti avere problemi
<Carlin0> jiji, qualcuno si è comportato con maleducazione qui forse (a parte la tua insistenza) ?
<krabador> jiji, prima di affrontare qualunque tipo di discorso , il tuo prof sicuramente ti avrà detto che le risorse della comunità ubuntu sono mantenute dalla comunità
<krabador> che presta il proprio operato volontariamente
<krabador> jiji, in questi canali irc, chi sa rispodere alle domande degli utenti, e prevalentemente ha tempo e voglia di farlo, lo fa
<MoL0ToV> qualcuno mi da una mano con questo problema? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12416747/
<jiji> ovvio essendo ubuntu gratis. Ma anche altri os hanno community, e sinceramente sono più validi di voi, che volete far sembrare ch e  siete  i migliori, per qualche strano motivo.
<Carlin0> MoL0ToV, una curiosità : ma quando hai avanzato avevi già il ppa ?
<MoL0ToV> non saprei l'ha fatto in automatico free open ghost ma non saprei dire quando
<Carlin0> !paga | jiji questo le alte comunità non lo hanno
<ubot-it> jiji questo le alte comunità non lo hanno: se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<MoL0ToV> non credo di solito quando si fanno avanzamenti i ppa vengono disabilitati mi sembra
<Carlin0> MoL0ToV, li devi disabilitare tu
<MoL0ToV> ora ho cancellato la riga vediamo se funziona
<gigirock> MoL0ToV, ciao sono tornato....... adesso sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade
<MoL0ToV> insiste nel volermi installare  php5-common (5.6.13+dfsg-1+deb.sury.org~trusty+3)...
<MoL0ToV> che è la versione del repository
<Carlin0> eh lo so... ma l'avanzamento già lascia i suoi segni , se poi fatto con sorgenti software non ufficiali
<MoL0ToV> come faccio a dirgli di usare quella ufficiale?
<gigirock> MoL0ToV, aspe
<MoL0ToV> forse me la cavo con qualche purge
<gigirock> MoL0ToV, sudo apt-get install -f
<MoL0ToV> ho dato :  sudo apt-get purge php5-common phpapi-20131226 php5-cli
<MoL0ToV> vediamo se ce la fa
<MoL0ToV> è fermo alla riga:  Eliminazione dei file di configurazione di php5-common (5.6.13+dfsg-1+deb.sury.org~trusty+3)...  da 5 minuti
<gigirock> MoL0ToV, se fai come diciamo bene, altrimenti prepara la pialla-chiavetta
<gigirock> MoL0ToV, ctrl x o ctrl c poi sudo shutdown -r now
<MoL0ToV> mi sono rotto di usare free open ghost una roba meno stabile non l'ho mai trovata
<MoL0ToV> lascio perdere e faccio le immagini dei pc da disco usb
<MoL0ToV> vado a mangiare a dopo! :)
<gigirock> mmmh devo provare un disco sata.... dove me lo infilo ?
<krabador> probabilmente era un'incarnazione di tecnopado
<krabador> era della sua zona
<sardsurfer> perdonate la ripetizione ma non so se il mio messaggio è stato letto o meno non avendo ricevuto nessuna risposta: Salve, torno a chiedere aiuto per il problema del monitor che si spegne su Xubuntu nonostante le impostazioni di gestione alimentazione del laptop dovrebbero impedirglielo. In teoria potrei risolvere con xset s off -dpms all'avvio ma il prezzo è perdere la possibilità di bloccare la sessione utente. Idee? Tnx
<Carlin0> sardsurfer, cosa vuol dire che non puoi bloccare la sessione utente ?
<Ivanone> Salve vorrei mettere delle immagini di sfondo che cambiano in automatico
<Ivanone> come faccio?
<sardsurfer> che se faccio ctrl+alt+canc non mi manda alla schermata di login
<Carlin0> sardsurfer, e cosa centra col comando da dare ?
<sardsurfer> Carlin0, il comando xset s off -dpms  mi è stato suggerito qui per cercare di risolvere il problema. Come ho detto, funziona ma mi impedisce di bloccare la sessione utente
<Carlin0> non capisco la correlazione tra le 2 cose ... sarà un problema mio
<Ivanone> salve vorrei mettere delle immagini di sfondo che cambiano in automatico come faccio?
<sardsurfer> Carlin0, non ho la più pallida idea della funzione di quel comando. Mi è stato suggerito qui ed il risultato è quello indicato.
<Carlin0> sardsurfer, e fino a qui ci siamo , ma non capisco (come ho già chiesto) perchè non puoi bloccare la sessione dopo quel comando
<sardsurfer> Carlin0, non ne ho la più pallida idea. Riporto solo ciò che vedo. Oltretutto non è bastato inserire il comando contrario per ripristinare il blocco utente. Ho dovuto cancellare tutto il contenuto della cartella /home/nomeutente/.config/xfce4/
<Carlin0> capit
<sardsurfer> Detto ciò, esiste un modo per tenere acceso sempre e comunque il monitor con Xubuntu?
<Ivanone> salve vorrei mettere delle immagini di sfondo che cambiano in automatico come posso fare?
<ExPBoy> Ivanone, il ripetere non giova
<ExPBoy> !ripeti | Ivanone
<ubot-it> Ivanone: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<krabador> Ivanone, tra gli sfondi, quello con una miniatura di orologio in basso a sinistra, cambia in automatico
<pax2you> Ivanone: http://melloristudio.com/wallch/ lo trovi anche nel software center di ubuntu
<Ivanone> ho una cartella di immagini, come faccio a mettere l'orologio su quella cartella?
<Ivanone> ok provo
<pax2you> Ivanone: provala mi sembra un'applicazione utile al tuo caso
<Ivanone> pax2you:ok l'ho appena scaricata ora la provo
<pax2you> Ivanone: k
<krabador> Ivanone, shotwell, il photomanager di ubuntu , ti permette questa cosa senza installare nient'altro
<krabador> apri shotwell , selezioni un gruppo di immagini e c'è la voce "setta come presentazione desktop"
<Ivanone> krabador:è gia installato su ubuntu o devo installarlo?
<krabador> Ivanone, controlla pure nella dash
<Ivanone> krabador:ok ho caricato le foto ora?
<krabador> susu, ivanone, vediamo se sai cercare tra le opzioni
<stefano_261283> salve vorrei reinstallare il sistema operativo (ubuntu) solo che ho paura che mi si cancelli il grub...
<krabador> stefano_261283, il grub viene sovrascritto
<stefano_261283> ...per accedere al sistema oprativo che ho nel secondo disco rigido
<krabador> stefano_261283, sovrascrivi lo stesso, nel pc settato in modo da far vedere tutti i sistemi installati che devono essere listati all'interno, e lui ne fa uno nuovo perfettamente funzionante
<krabador> Ivanone, <krabador> Ivanone, shotwell, il photomanager di ubuntu , ti permette questa cosa senza installare nient'altro
<krabador> <krabador> apri shotwell , selezioni un gruppo di immagini e c'è la voce "setta come presentazione desktop"
<stefano_261283> krabador, FICO! :)
<Ivanone> krabador:imposta come sfondo a diapositive?
<Ivanone> krabador:non ho nient'altro
<krabador> imposta come sfondo a diapositive
<krabador> esatto
<Ivanone> ok
<Ivanone> kra ok sta caricando
<krabador> ti chiede anche il tempo tra una foto e l'altra
<Ivanone> krabador:ok ti ringrazio sei stato gentile, e dove posso trovare dei temi per ubuntu?
<krabador> questa è una risorsa, ma smanettare con unity non è molto saggio
<krabador> http://gnome-look.org/
<krabador> leggi attentamente i readme postati dagli autori
<Ivanone> krabador:dici che mi manda in pallam il sistema?
<krabador> a meno che non ti metti a cancellare cose, non va in palla il sistema
<krabador> ma molti temi non sono fatti bene
<krabador> o aggiornati alle modifiche di unity/gnome
<krabador> quindi qualcosa puo' non essere visualizzato correttamente
<Ivanone> krabador:provo a darci un occhiata se dovessi avere problemi ti avviso
<krabador> Ivanone, guarda, sperimenta pure al fine di imparare, ma se leggi documentazione gnome e unity, sulle location varie dei componenti visualizzati dell'ambiente grafico, fai prima, in modo da personalizzarti a mano il sistema come ti pare
<Ivanone> krabador: ok ma non so da dove partire
<MoL0ToV> secondo voi utilizzare preload e prelink aiuta a velocizzare il sistema? qualcuno ha esperienza a riguardo?
<krabador> Ivanone, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity
<Ivanone> krabador:ok dò un occhiata
<krabador> Ivanone, https://help.gnome.org
<krabador> Ivanone, fai un favore solo a te, se ti informi su che cosa stai usando
<krabador> Ivanone, smanettare alla cieca, porta rogne, e molti utenti se la prendono col sistema
<Ivanone> ok ti ringrazio
<krabador> sardsurfer, puoi dare un'occhiata qui
<krabador> https://wiki.xfce.org/settings4.6
<sardsurfer> krabador, grazie
<krabador> e provare a vedere se va , con le query da linea di comando
<sardsurfer> ragà, a dire tanto non ci capisco una mazza
<UNIX75> SALVE
<UNIX75> VOLEVO SAPETE COSE BUSYBOX
<krabador> !ciao | UNIX75
<ubot-it> UNIX75: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !chat | UNIX75
<ubot-it> UNIX75: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<christian9090> salve, sto installando proprio ora ubuntu, ma è normale che ci metta tanto con aggiornamento dell ora dal server ntp
<krabador> christian9090, aspetta la fine dell'installazione , riavvia, e vedi come da
<krabador> *f
<christian9090> la barra sotto in teoria si deve riempire giusto? non vorrei fosse colpa della usb che sto usando
<krabador> se la usb ha problemi fisicamente, o non è stata creata correttamente , o è corrotta la iso che hai scaricato, possono succedere cose del genere
<christian9090> e allora penso proprio sia la usb
<christian9090> è stata creata con rufus ma dubito sia un problema della iso
<krabador> !usbwin | christian9090
<ubot-it> christian9090: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<christian9090> ti ringrazio provo conquesto allora
<unknown2> Salve
<akis24> !ciao | unknown2
<ubot-it> unknown2: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<unknown2> ciao, poco fa ho avviato ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS in live, funziona tutto ma ho un problema con il wifi e l'ethernet
<unknown2> ho controllato l'md5 dei file ed è corretto
<unknown2> praticamente quando tento di connettermi appare l'animazione "connecting"  ma poco dopo esce un popup con scritto "wifi network - disconnected"
<unknown2> stessa cosa per l'ethernet
<krabador> unknown2, apri il terminale
<unknown2> dopo?
<krabador> unknown2, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> !pastebin | unknown2
<ubot-it> unknown2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> e fa il pastebin del contenuto
<unknown2> mh, come faccio ad usare il bastebin senza rete?
<unknown2> p*
<krabador> unknown2, attacca quel pc in lan
<unknown2> non ho cavi lan
<unknown2> solo ethernet
<krabador> bingo
<unknown2> ?
<krabador> un cavo ethernet
<krabador> è un cavo lan
<unknown2> ah ecco, non sono molto esperto
<krabador> attacca, e puoi entrare qui da li
<unknown2> lo connetto al router?
<krabador> esattamente
<krabador> senza informazioni sulla scheda non ti si puo' dire nulla
<unknown2> è attaccato al router ma da quel problema
<unknown2> sia wifi che ethernet non funzionano
<unknown2> mentre utlizzando windows funzionano entrambi
<krabador> unknown2, stessa cosa, senza il risultato di quel comando
<krabador> non ti si puo' dire nulla
<unknown2> non so come fare allora
<krabador> fa un file di testo salvalo su pendrive, portalo qui e fa il pastebin del contenuto
<unknown2> ok
<unknown2> spengo windows per entrare con ubuntu, rientro nel canale fra poco con il pastebin
<leopesto> ciao :)
<leopesto> avrei una domandina... sono su ubuntu installato su un hd esterno e vorrei installare ubuntu sull'hd interno del portatile... é possibile farlo direttamente senza dover prima creare una liveusb etc....
<unknown2> rieccomi, ehm, c'è un problema
<unknown2> su ubuntu ho salvato come file di testo ma su windows non appare nella chiavetta
<unknown2> @krabador
<sardsurfer> salve, ho provato a riprodurre un mp3 con gmusic browser ma appare un messaggio di errore che dice: nell'installazione di gsstreamer manca il plug in gmusicbrowser_gstreamer-0.10.pm line 137
<sardsurfer> come posso risolvere? grazie
<Carlin0> sardsurfer, se manca gstreamer-0.10 cosa pensi sia necessario fare ?
<krabador> unknown2, apri l'editor di testo e cercalo con la funzione apri
<unknown2> ok
<krabador> altrimenti rifallo e salvalo come testo.txt
<unknown2> l'ho salvato con .txt infatti
<unknown2> non lo trova nè brackets nè n++
<krabador> unknown2, win ha il luogo comune degli editor di testo
<krabador> unknown2, indovina come si chiama
<unknown2> nè wordpad nè blocco note lo trovato
<unknown2> trovano*
<krabador> allora l'hai salvato male
<krabador> non è stato scritto
<krabador> eccetera
<unknown2> io ho aperto gedit, ho incollato il risultato del comando ed ho fatto "salva"
<akis24> unknown2:  oltre .txt   salva come .. e imposta dalla finestra accanto a "salva"   cr+lf
<unknown2> scusami, non ho capito.. devo cliccare su "salva come" e salvarlo in .txt?
<akis24> unknown2:  si sopra la voce " salva " vedrai " CR " cambialo a  CR+LF
<akis24> unknown2: oltr che a salvarlo come .txt ovviamente
<akis24> e*
<unknown2> ok
<unknown2> accendo ubuntu, torno fra poco
<sardsurfer> Carlin0, come lo recupero?
<Carlin0> sardsurfer, posta il msg esatto
<sardsurfer> Carlin0, quello di errore?
<sardsurfer> Errore di riproduzione : Nell'installazione di GStreamer in uso manca un plugin. at /usr/bin/../share/gmusicbrowser/gmusicbrowser_gstreamer-0.10.pm line 137.
<Carlin0> certo
<unknown2> eccomi
<unknown2> sono riuscito a fare il paste
<unknown2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12420391/
<Carlin0> sardsurfer, cos'era un mp3 ?
<sardsurfer> Carlin0, sì un comune mp3 audio
<unknown2> akis24 è uscito?
<Carlin0> sardsurfer, prova con → sudo apt install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<unknown2> Carlin0, tu sai dirmi qualcosa?
<Carlin0> unknown2, quella scheda dovrebbe andare , sopratutto quella ethernet
<unknown2> e come si spiega il malfunzionamento? :/
<unknown2> Si connette e subito dopo mi appare il popup "disconnected"
<Carlin0> unknown2, hai installato con wubi o su partizione ?
<unknown2> in realtà non si connette nemmeno, più che altro c'è l'animazione del wifi
<unknown2> ho avviato da live ed ho installato
<unknown2> ho controllato anche l'md5 dl file
<unknown2> del*
<Carlin0> non saprei unknown2 è molto strano
<sardsurfer> Carlin0, devo riavviare la macchina?
<unknown2> mi accadde lo stesso un'altra volta ma lasciai perdere
<unknown2> per questo ho sempre rinunciato ad ubuntu, prima un problema, poi  l'altro e così via.. la scorsa volta mi si era formattato l'hd per un problema con le partizioni
<unknown2> ora non funziona la rete..
<Carlin0> sardsurfer, no al massimo riavvia gmusicbrowser
<unknown2> (non funzionava nemmeno la scorsa volta)
<Carlin0> unknown2, ma sei sicuro che la scheda ethernet funzioni ?
<sardsurfer> Carlin0, it works! Grazie
<unknown2> Carlin0, ho windows e ubuntu in dualboot
<unknown2> Su windows funziona alla grande
<unknown2> Funziona sia il wifi sia l'ethernet
<unknown2> Solo su ubuntu non va
<Carlin0> unknown2, non so prova a ripassare domani
<unknown2> Ok, grazie dell'aiuto
<unknown2> Buona serata :)
<Carlin0> altrettanto
<higuain> ciao a tutti, vorrei fare una domanda......ho installato in dual boot ubuntu 14.04insieme a windows 7, vorrei scaricare e installare la 15.04, posso  farlo insieme   agli altri 2 so che ho nel disco fisso? in pratica se c è spazio potrei farlo partire dal grub? grazie
<Carlin0> higuain, in pratica vuoi installare anche quello a fianco ?
<higuain> ciao, esatto se è fattibile
<Carlin0> è fattibile se hai spazio , il grub gestirà 3 os invece di 2
<Carlin0> NP
<higuain> Carlin0 grazie, il problema è questo, aprendo gparted il non allocato è poco, dovrei ridurre il volume ntfs...
<Carlin0> quanto spazio hai higuain ?
<higuain> non allocato 2.33mib carlin0
<Carlin0> ci vanno circa 10 gb almeno
<Carlin0> ma proprio minimo
<higuain> ti mando lo screen ok?
<Carlin0> manda che vediamo
<higuain> non posso incollare qua l'immagine carlin0
<higuain> http://postimg.org/image/4z23nnufl/ carlin0 eccola
<higuain> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/jqcTXlmSCGhsf28nmbIx
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-16
<VINX> Salve, volendo caricare sul mio pc esclusivamente UBUNTU come sistema operativo, quale versione devo utilizzare, quella a 64 o 32 bit? qual'è la differenza tra i 2? Grazie
<ExPBoy> VINX, dipende dal pc che hai
<ExPBoy> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> VINX:  all'inizio è consigliabile mantenere entrambi i sistemi operativi potresti installare mantenendo anche windows
<akenobis> voglio installare ubuntu affianco di windows ma mi prende metà hard disk come risolvo?
<ExPBoy> ?
<VINX> Ok, ma come faccio a sapere se devo caricare il sistema a 32 o 64 bit?
<jester-> VINX: dipende dal provessore che monta il pc
<jester-> processore*
<MoL0ToV> ciao, qualcuno mi da una mano con lightdm che non viene avviato?
<MoL0ToV> ciao, qualcuno mi da una mano con lightdm che non viene avviato?
<MoL0ToV> non c'è nessuno?
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, reinstallalo
<MoL0ToV> già fatto non va lostesso
<MoL0ToV> ho dato purge
<MoL0ToV> e di nuovo install
<MoL0ToV> ma non va
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, avvialo da riga di comando con sudo service lightdm start            e vedi che fa
<MoL0ToV> nulla
<MoL0ToV> non  scrive nulla neanche nei log
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, e alt+f7 non porta da nessuna parte?
<MoL0ToV> no, schermata nera
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, in seguito a cosa si è verificato il problema?
<MoL0ToV> su questo pc c'era lxdm e lubuntu l'ho rimosso e ho installato xubuntu
<MoL0ToV> ma non parte xfce
<MoL0ToV> se lancio startx xfce parte
<glpiana> reinstalla lxdm e vedi se con quello va
<MoL0ToV> ma io volevo usare lightdm
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, lxdm al momento è installato?
<MoL0ToV> no l'ho rimosso
<MoL0ToV> con un purge
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, dpkg -l | grep lightdm
<MoL0ToV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12425629/
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<MoL0ToV> 12.04
<gigirock> MoL0ToV, + vecchia no ?
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, boh. non vedo perchè non debba andare, a meno di smanettamenti sulle configurazioni di cui non dai notizia. usa un altro gestore
<MoL0ToV> eh lo so ma ci hanno messo delle applicazioni customizzate per cui non posso avanzare
<gigirock> MoL0ToV, eh spiegagli che per 1204 non ce supporto
<gigirock> *c'e'
<MoL0ToV> volevo impostarlo per fare autologin con xfce
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, qualsiasi gestore può fare questa cosa
<MoL0ToV> lxdm può avviare anche xfce?
<MoL0ToV> si ma vorrei qualcosa configurabile al volo senza diventare scemi customizzando file di configurazione...
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, prova gdm
<MoL0ToV> ok grazie
<MoL0ToV> ora chiudo X
<MoL0ToV> :)
<MoL0ToV> glpiana: ho installato gdm ma sulle guide dicono di usare gdmsetup, che però non c'è nella mia distro... strano no?
<MoL0ToV> fa parte di un pacchetto a parte?
<MoL0ToV> docente@Pc:~$ gdmsetup bash: gdmsetup: comando non trovato
<MoL0ToV> i installed gdm but typing gdmsetup says: command not found (ubuntu 12.04) howto fix?
<krabador> susu MoL0ToV che il tricolore ti sventola in faccia
<MoL0ToV> ahah e pensare che qui potrebbe essere austria se gli austriaci vincevano la guerra! maledetta quella volta
<MoL0ToV> qualcuno mi può date una mano con gdm?
<gigirock> !info gdm
<ubot-it> gdm (source: gdm): Next generation GNOME Display Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.14.1-0ubuntu3 (vivid), package size 566 kB, installed size 5207 kB
<gigirock> !info gdmsetup
<ubot-it> Package gdmsetup does not exist in vivid
<gigirock> MoL0ToV, sudo find / -iname 'gdm*' | pastebinit
<krabador> MoL0ToV: esatto, l'Austria ti ha donato a noi e ne siamo orgogliosi. Guarda la documentazione GNOME
<MoL0ToV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12425741/
<MoL0ToV> c'è l'icona in png ma non il comando
<gigirock> visto
<MoL0ToV> sto pc mi fa bestemmiare in turco
<krabador> susu, calma
<krabador> se hai installato correttamente ,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<krabador> con la buona salute
<niconiconico> ciao a tutti, dove posso trovare istruzioni per pulire il sistema da installazioni precedenti?
<Brigat> Salve a tutti
<Brigat> Ho una domanda su xubuntu va bene lo stesso se la faccio qui_
<glpiana> sì
<Brigat> Bene grazie, ho installato correttamente la versione 14.04 di xubuntu ma non riesco a passare alla 15.04. Ho provato anche con il DVD ma al riavvio parte direttamente Xubuntu
<Brigat> Non parte l'installazione "classica" della nuova versione
<unknown2> Salve, sono sempre quello di ieri sera, quello che aveva (ed ha tuttora) problemi con il
<unknown2> wifi e l'ethermet
<unknown2> n*
<unknown2> mi è stato chiesto un pastebin del comando "sudo lshw -C network"
<unknown2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12420391/
<gigirock> unknown2, quale e' il problema ?
<gigirock> Brigat, come hai fatto il dvd ?
<Brigat> ho masterizzato da immagine disco
<Brigat> con toast per mac
<gigirock> Brigat, ma quando parte xubu tu 'vedi' il dvd ?
<Brigat> allora appena accendo parte subito xubuntu e una volta che è aperto vedo il DVD sulla scrivania
<gigirock> Brigat, se doppioclikki sul dvd ? si 'vedono' i files al suo interno ?
<Brigat> si
<Brigat> ci sono diverse cartelle con un lucchetto
<gigirock> Brigat, ok , puoi accedere alle funzioni bios ? che pc hai (marca modello)
<Brigat> non pc...ho un macmini metà 2010
<unknown2> Ciao gigirock, praticamente solo con ubuntu non funziona nè l'ethernet nè il wifi
<gigirock> unknown2, computer marca modello
<unknown2> Appare l'animazione della connessione in alto a destra ma poco dopo esce i popup "disconnected"
<unknown2> E' stato assemblato da me, ti elenco o componenti?
<unknown2> i*
<gigirock> lol no...
<gigirock> unknown2, ma questa prova la fai dalla live ?
<unknown2> no, già installato
<unknown2> Ho controllato anche l'md5 di file
<unknown2> dei file*
<gigirock> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2237873 leggi qui per ethernet , lo stesso sara' per wifi... devi caricare i firmware
<gigirock> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2237873 leggi qui per ethernet , lo stesso sara' per wifi... devi caricare i firmware unknown2
<unknown2> Ok, ora leggo
<gigirock> Brigat, non so come si faccia in un macmini a far bootare il dvd
<Brigat> tenendo premuto il tasto C
<Brigat> adesso provo grazie
<unknown2> Giusto? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12426445/
<gigirock> unknown2, ma come fai se non hai il collegamento ?
<unknown2> eh appunto
<gigirock> unknown2, devi scaricare i pakketti con qualche altro pc
<unknown2> ho windows ed ubuntu un dualboot
<unknown2> poi ho un altro pc portatile con ubuntu e windows
<gigirock> fai dai windows
<unknown2> come?
<gigirock> eh manco krabador lo sa
<unknown2> bello
<unknown2> quindi come posso fare?
<krabador> dipende dalla domanda
<krabador> unknown2, riponi
<unknown2> allora
<unknown2> ho problemi con il wifi e l'ethernet
<unknown2> Appare l'animazione della connessione in alto a destra ma poco dopo esce i popup "disconnected"
<gigirock> krabador, unknown2 non ha ne eth ne wifi e dovrebbe risolvere con http://paste.ubuntu.com/12426445/ ma come fa senza collegamento ?
<unknown2> ecco
<krabador> scaricando i pacchetti in locale
<unknown2> how?
<unknown2> up
<gigirock> unknown2, il politburo centrale si va riunendo in plenaria .....a breve una decisione verra' presa
<unknown2> wat
<dustin> ciao , ho 3 sistemi operativi sul pc gestiti in multi boot da grub , se disinstallo windows 8 formatto la partizione e installo windows 10 il multiboot funziona o devo correggere qualcosa?
<glpiana> dustin, dovrai probabilmente ripristinare grub
<glpiana> !grub | dustin
<ubot-it> dustin: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<gigirock> dustin, tecnicamente non cambia niente ma non so cosa comporta l'installazione del win10... il win7  per esempio distrugge il boot e si deve ripristinare grub
<davide> ciao
<dustin> grazie per i link , seguirò la guida ;) ciao
<unknown2> Qualcuno sa dirmi come fare?
<unknown2> Mi hanno detto di scaricare i pacchetti in locale (?)
<glpiana> unknown2, il pacchetto con cui puoi avere problemi è quello degli header. con uname -a guarda la versione del kernel e poi cerca il relativo pacchetto di header su http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> unknown2, ah no, non avevo visto che serviva pure build-essential
<unknown2> Quindi facendo ciò potrei utilizzare wifi o ethernet?
<unknown2> ah, che devo fare quindi?
<glpiana> unknown2, direi che è molto difficile se non altamente improbabile portare a termine quella procedura senza connessione internet
<unknown2> bello
<unknown2> quindi posso tranquillamente disinstallare ubuntu, così è un fermacarte
<unknown2> occupo solo spazio
<XeroXer> io i miei repository li ho tutti in locale
<Carlin0> unknown2, hai la 14.04 ?
<unknown2> sì 14.04.3 lts
<unknown2> scaricata ieri
<glpiana> unknown2, è un assembalato?
<Carlin0> unknown2, io proverei la 15.04 , da live senza installare se poi vedi che va installi
<unknown2> glpiana, sì, l'ho assemblato io
<glpiana> unknown2, potresti provare a spegnerlo, levare la scheda wifi e vedere se così la ethernet va
<unknown2> carlin0, se trovo una soluzione per 14.04 bene altrimenti niente, provo 15.04
<unknown2> glpiana, già provato
<unknown2> ho la scheda wifi staccata
<unknown2> ma da quel che so c'è una scheda raeltek integrata
<unknown2> se serve, la mobo è una gigabyte 970A-UD3P
<unknown2> rev 1
<gigirock> unknown2, proviamo su sito della realtek
<gigirock> unknown2,  http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<gigirock> vedi che esistono... devi solo capire quale e' la tua sk / chipset
<unknown2> come faccio?
<gigirock> unknown2, scarica il pakketto poi lo metti su ubu e fai ./Autorun.sh e vediamo che succede
<unknown2> quale di questi scarico? http://imgur.com/SCKZJFV
<unknown2> il primo no?
<gigirock> unknown2, aspe
<unknown2> ok
<gigirock> no dovresti trovare in rete il modulo gia' compilato che si chiama r8169.ko poi insmod e lo installi
<gigirock> perche' anche il pakketto che viene dalla realtek va compilato... o trovi un'anima pia che ha il tuo stesso kernel e te lo compila.........
<gigirock> cmq si dal sito delle realtek il primo pakko e' quello ok
<unknown2> non capisco
<unknown2> mi basta scaricare quel file, metterlo su usb e poi spostarlo su ubuntu?
<michele993> #blender
<michele993> join /#blender
<michele993> join #blender
<krabador> su , puoi farcela
<michele993> join /blender
<michele993> lol
<krabador> eh...
<michele993> #blender
<unknown2> krabador
<unknown2> come posso fare?
<Carlin0> prova la 15.04 da live ...
<krabador> se iso di 14.04 è 14.04.3 , hanno lo stesso kernel
<krabador> 14.04.3 e 15.04 hanno stesso kernel
<krabador> unknown2, di che ubuntu hai fatto la iso?
<unknown2> 14.04.3 lts
<Carlin0> vabè ma provare la live senza installare non gli costa nulla
<krabador> unknown2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2240533&page=3&p=13106182#post13106182
<krabador> unknown2, il supporto che hai fatto è usb?
<krabador> unknown2, puoi dirmi che processore e che scheda grafica hai in questo pc?
<unix78> ciao volevo sapete cose sto commando Busybox
<unix78> (initramsf)
<unix78> Busybox
<unix78> (initramsf) come si ripara
<unix78> ???
<unix78> qualcuno sa cose Busybox
<unix78> (initramsf)
<Guest45142> salve, ho problemi di permessi con il mio ipod su ubuntu. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<krabador> unix78, metti la sveglia, per fare questa domanda ?
<krabador> !chat | unix78
<ubot-it> unix78: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> unknown2, mi rispondi per favore ?
<Waterfall81> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | Waterfall81
<ubot-it> Waterfall81: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio> Ciao a tutti, e possibile passare da ubuntu server 15.04 a 14.04 lts?
<Carlin0> un downgrade fabio  ?
<krabador> fabio, fai drasticamente prima a reinstallare
<Carlin0> è dura fabio
<fabio> ho un server di produzione ma ho installato la versione normale
<fabio> se volessi usare una versione lts sarebbe meglio aspettare la prossima uscita lts?
<krabador> fabio, la prossima uscita lts, è ad aprile prossimo
<fabio> io ho la 15.04
<motz> salve, ho problemi di permessi con il mio ipod su ubuntu. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Waterfall81> ma la 15.04 ti da problemi?
<fabio> no funziona perfettamente
<krabador> Waterfall81, hai qualche domanda?
<fabio> ma a gennaio non ci saranno più gli aggiornamenti
<akis24> fabio:  appena esce la prossima release puoi sempre avanzare di versione ..
<Waterfall81> si io ho il problema inverso di fabio
<Waterfall81> dunque io avevo la 14.qualcosa non ricordo
<Waterfall81> ho fatto l'upgrade alla 15.04
<krabador> fabio, infatti , prima di installare una versione intermedia, avresti dovuto riflettere sul tipo di supporto che ti sarebbe servito
<Waterfall81> solo che poi non mi faceva piu gli aggiornamenti dicendo che dovevo fare un avanzamento parziale che falliva sempre
<Waterfall81> ho lanciato un apt-get update e un upgrade
<Waterfall81> e ha installato parecchia roba
<Waterfall81> solo che poi non riconosceva piu i comandi tipo reboot etc
<Waterfall81> ho spento e riacceso e ubuntu va in kernel panic
<Waterfall81> cercavo un modo per ritornare alla versione precedente o in alternativa un modo per avviare il sistema
<krabador> Waterfall81, con il supporto di installazione della versione attualmente installata, che suppongo sia 15.04 , inizializzi la procedura di installazione, selezioni "altro" quando chiesto dove installare, selezioni la root attualente occupata dal sistema, assicurandoti che NON SIA SELEZIONATA PER ESSERE FORMATTATA
<krabador> procedi con l'installazione
<krabador> e praticamente ripristini la vecchia installazione, non verrà toccata la home
<krabador> sebbene ti consiglio di farne un'altra, con un altro nome, e passare all'interno successivamente le cose che ti interessano
<Waterfall81> a dire il vero vorrei entrare nel sistema giusto per esportare i preferiti di firefox e le impostazioni poi un bel formattone e partire direttamente con la 15.04  pulita
<krabador> Waterfall81, allora puoi caricare il supporto di installazione , caricando la sessione di prova, e fare tutto da li
<krabador> sul posizionamento delle cose che ti servono , fai riferimento al software in quesione
<krabador> *questione
<Waterfall81> perfetto ^_^ grazie mille dell'aiuto
<krabador> Waterfall81, di niente
<fabio> Ciao che rischi posso correre nell' aggiornare ubuntu server dalla versione 12.04 alla versione 14.04?
<fabio> È un server aziendale dove girano vari siti
<krabador> fabio, ma non era 15.04 ?
<lorenzodigregori> buona serata a tutti, sono un utente inesperto di ubuntu 15.04 e avrei bisogno di supporto per quanto riguarda repository chiavi apt ppa  grazie e buona serata
<krabador> !ppa | lorenzodigregori
<ubot-it> lorenzodigregori: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<lorenzodigregori> ah ok quindi sul ppa cosa dici sorvolo?
<lorenzodigregori> scusatemi la domanda ma arrivo da un sistema intuitivo a uno che devi ragionarci un pochino
<fabio> Questa è una altra azienda
<krabador> fabio, ma poi ne avrai altri da passare da ubuntu 10.04 a ubuntu 12.04?
<fabio> No per fortuna basta
<krabador> fabio, se non sono avvenuti smanettamenti troppo corposi , la procedura non dovrebbe avere problemi, dico dovrebbe , perchè la sicurezza assoluta non si puo' avere
<krabador> di fronte a responsabilità abbastanza importanti, il mio consiglio è usare fresh installations
<fabio> Quindi rifare tutto ?
<krabador> fabio, per avere la maggior sicurezza possibile di non avere problemi, gestisci il server, da buon aministratore di sistema, e reinstalla da capo
<lorenzodigregori> è necessario aggiornare la cache?
<marcopanda> buonasera, ho un pc con windows 10 installato. vorrei partizionare l'hard disk in modo da avere: una partizione con windows, una con linux e una per i dati
<marcopanda> quale tipo di file system devo avere per le due nuove partizioni che andrò a creare?
<krabador> marcopanda, ext4 per la root di linux, se installi linux solo su una partizione, e quello che ti pare per i dati, ntfs se vuoi che questi dati vengano letti tranquillamente da windows
<marcopanda> posso installare qualsiasi versione, anche se il mio portatile fa uso di UEFI?
<krabador> 14.04.3 e 15.04 vanno
<krabador> !uefi | marcopanda
<ubot-it> marcopanda: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<marcopanda> krabador, grazie, anche se in realtà non ho una partizione "EFI system" ... installerò comunque una delle due versioni consigliate sulla partizione ext4
<krabador> Marco, uefi sta in una efi
<krabador> non puoi non averla
<krabador> guarda bene.
<marcopanda> ho una partizione denominata "System" da 500MB, magari sta lì
<marcopanda> è che avevo fatto casino installando win10
<unknown2> 7:15:22 PM
<unknown2> krabador
<unknown2> unknown2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2240533&page=3&p=13106182#post13106182
<unknown2> 7:15:58 PM
<unknown2> krabador
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-17
<Dimonius> ciao e buongiorno a tutti
<Dimonius> ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu su un Toshiba Satellite p10-792
<Dimonius> l'installazione va a buon fine, la macchina sembra funzionare perfettamente.. salvo poi piantarsi e come unica soluzione il riavvio della macchina. qualcuno  sa darmi una mano in merito? grazie anticipato
<XeroXer> .
<glpiana> ola
<marco91> ciao  ubuntu  8.1 mi  chiede di attivare  il  sistema  per fare  gli aggiornamenti
<glpiana> marco91, non esiste ubuntu 8.1. c'è windows 8.1. nel caso fosse quello, falli
<marco91> glpiana:  ma  un  mio  amico  me lo installato e  mi  ha  detto  che  era  ubuntu  8.1
<glpiana> sì. ok.
<marco91> e' cosi  http://prntscr.com/8halfc
<xubu> buongiorno. ho la versione xubuntu 15.04, con desktop cinnamon. dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento mi presenta il prompt #root e mi chiede se riavviare o proseguire diginta system default o ctrl+D unico sistema per arrivare al login. si può evitare? grazie
<akis24> xubu: non ha di default xfce la xubuntu ??
<xubu> ciao akis24 sì ma ho aggiunto cinnamon più completo
<akis24> xubu: ciao peccato non vi siano versioni per la 15.04 .. e neanche qui si supporta un pacchetto non ufficiale .. rimuovilo
<krabador> xubu, sarebbe utile riportassi perfettamente cio' che appare
<xubu> ok mi va bene, ma scusate, prima dell'ultimo agg. funzionava senza interruzioni, adesso si ferma per questa richiesta. non credo c'entri il desktop
<krabador> xubu, per favore , riporta perfettamente cio' che appare in schermata, magari facendo una foto, e riportandola qui
<krabador> !image | xubu
<ubot-it> xubu: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<xubu> sarebbe bello, ma non c'è verso di copiarlo. dovrei riscriverlo manina e postarlo....
<akis24> !paste | xubu
<ubot-it> xubu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> hai letto il messaggio?
<drox> buon giorno ragazzi, ho appena installato ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS e quando ho provato da terminale ad installare gimp mi ha dato subito problemi di dipendenze mancanti
<drox> allor anessun problemi o cominciato ad elencare i pacchetti e provarli ad installarli, ma il pacchetto libgforttran3 mi dice che non c'è
<drox> WHY?
<drox> Mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<drox> Ho diabilitato gli aggiornamenti, voglio fare solo quelli mi sento sicuro e non continuare ad aggiornare il sistema come prima, visto che mi è andato in conflitto e ho dovuto reinstallare
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12437141/
<glpiana> drox, prima di installare gimp hai aggiornato il sistema?
<drox> in che senso? io sono sun una installaziona vergine glpiana
<glpiana> drox, procedura; installi -> aggiorni e poi metti altri programmi
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12437206/
<glpiana> drox, fai sudo apt-get update seguito da sudo apt-get dist-upgrade      dopodichè riavii e installi gimp col comando che hai usato prima
<drox> non volgio uscira dalla LTS
<drox> uscire
<glpiana> drox, non esci dalla lts
<drox> fatto come scritto sopra
<drox> adesso provo a riavviare
<drox> ci si vede dopo se non riesco
<gigirock> e metti sto ppa
<drox> ninete da fare glpiana
<drox> in più adesso mi da il SO solo in inglese anche se è abilitata solo la lingua italiana?
<glpiana> drox, dai: sudo apt-get update    e metti l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | drox
<ubot-it> drox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12437575/
<glpiana> drox, sudo apt-get upgrade
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12437578/
<glpiana> drox, sudo apt-get autoremove
<drox> come upgrade
<glpiana> drox, sudo apt-get clean
<drox> fatto nessun output
<glpiana> drox, sudo apt-get install gimp
<drox> stesso output di prima
<drox> visto che ho disabilitato Software & Update
<drox> se abilito Important e Racccomende
<drox> faccio una puttanata?
<drox> al massimo reinstallo di nuovo cattiva idea? glpiana
<ExPBoy> drox, sinceramente a me pare difficile aiutarti se vai per conto tuo
<glpiana> drox, dal tuo udate vedo che hai i repo main universe multiverse e restricted
<glpiana> drox, scrivi: apt-cache policy libgegl-0.2-0
<drox> la mia era solo una domanda
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12437604/
<glpiana> drox, sudo apt-get install libgegl-0.2-0
<drox> mi dice che gli serve libumfpack5.6.2
<drox> se provo ad installare quello mi dice che ne manca un altro
<glpiana> drox, sudo apt-get -f install
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12437640/
<drox> è strano vero?
<glpiana> drox, non so cosa hai fatto prima per cui no so dire se è strano o conseguenza di qualcosa. scrivi: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<drox> Ho installato da zero il SO, ma durante l'installazione non ho flggato volutamente labilitazione degli aggiornamenti, poi quando si è attivato mi è apparso il messaggio di dover aggiornare e io non lo ho fatto, forse è stato quello. Per questo chiedevo se abilitando adesso l'aggiornamenti magari si risolve.
<drox> adesso installo aptitude
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12437655/
<glpiana> drox, perchè hai bloccato l'installazione?
<Carlin0> forse pensava s = si
<drox> non ho bloccato l'installazione
<drox> perchè non volevo avere aggiornamenti stani
<glpiana> drox, ti ha chiesto Y/n e tu hai premuto S
<glpiana> ridai il comando e premi Y
<drox> ah scusa s per si
<drox> sono abituato con l'italiano
<drox> fatta ripartire
<drox> aptitude installato
<glpiana> drox, scrivi: sudo aptitude install gimp
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12437716/
<glpiana> drox, apt-cache policy gcc-4.8-base
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12437727/
<glpiana> drox, avevi attivato i repository proposed
<glpiana> da lì nasce il tuo problema.
<glpiana> fai prima a reinstallare. poi non attivare nessun repository. fai gli aggiornamenti e poi metti gimp
<drox> ok capito grazie
<giuseppe_> Salve, ho ubuntu 14.04 lts la connessione wifi mi dice Connesso ma non riesco a navigare. Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<giuseppe_> Salve, ho ubuntu 14.04 lts la connessione wifi mi dice Connesso ma non riesco a navigare. Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<giuseppe_> Sto nel canale giusto c'è qualcuno?
<gigirock> giuseppe_, e come sei connesso adesso ?
<giuseppe_> sto connesso con il cavetto ri rete solo così funziona
<davide> la scheda wifi è stata riconosciuita
<giuseppe_> Qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<giuseppe_> ho una chiavetta wifi che l'ha riconosciuta in automatico
<davide> uè un notebook o desktop
<giuseppe_> desktop
<giuseppe_> la cosa strana che ho notato che anche quando il modem wifi è spento e provo la connessione mi dice lo stesso connesso
<davide> se la riconosciuta in automatico  non riesci a coonettertvi in wif
<giuseppe_> cosa devo fare ?
<davide> la chiavetta è compatibile con ubuntu  14.04
<davide> man cano i driver anche se la chiavetta è statya riconosciuta
<giuseppe_> altri utenti che l'hanno acquistata dicono che viene riconosciuta in automatico e gli funziona
<giuseppe_> è una tplink wn821n
<davide> allora prova a reisntallarla
<davide> che ciavetta è
<giuseppe_> e come si reinstalla devo trovare i driver per ubuntu?
<davide> momento
<davide>  tplink win821n
<davide> con la chiavetta inserite posta quest icomanda da terminale
<davide> lsusb
<giuseppe_> adesso è inserita ma sto collegato con ethernet fa lo stesso?
<davide> sudo lshw -C network
<davide> togli i il cavo
<davide> rfkill list
<davide> sudo ifconfig -a
<giuseppe_> ok attendi un minuto allora perchè poi mi devo riconnettere
<davide> iwconfig
<davide> lsmod |  grep ath
<giuseppe_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12438088/
<giuseppe_> ci sei Davide?
<davide> si
<giuseppe_> hai visto il pastebin?
<davide> no
<davide> non vedo niente
<davide> atacca il cavo di rete
<giuseppe_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12438088/
<davide> la sceda di rete non è riconosciuta mancano i driver
<davide> instaal questo
<giuseppe_> ok quindi come devo fare?
<davide> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-vivid-generic
<davide> e riavvia
<davide> poi iwconfig
<giuseppe_> dopo installati devo riavviare il pc?
<davide> e postamelo
<davide> si riavvia
<giuseppe_> mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<davide> ho sbagliato scusa
<davide> sudo apt-get ibstall linux-backports-modules-wireless-trusty-generic
<giuseppe_> nemmeno questo trova
<davide> il kernel che deve essere aggiornata..ti consiglio di passare alla 15.04 cosi non hai piu problemi
<giuseppe_> funziona con la 15.04 o comunque devo installarci i driver?
<davide> funzi corettamente
<krabador> giuseppe_, prova in live, dopo aver fatto il supporto di installazione
<krabador> carichi sessione di prova
<davide> corretto
<krabador> e vedi tu stesso
<giuseppe_> ok grazie provo
<davide> prova la versione live prima di installarlo su ldisco fisso
<Uzzi> Ub 15 con gnome shell 3.14 ho collegato tramite account online il mio account gmail dove ho 3 calnedari. Tuttavia visualizzo su evolution solo 1 calendario, e non trovo dove poter "aagiungere" anche gli altri calendari collegati al mio account gmail. qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<giuseppe_> grazie della disponibilità
<davide> nessun problema
<davide> :)
<ubuntu4ever> Ragazzi ho bisogno di una risposta urgente...quale derivata di ubuntu mi consigliate su un pc potente (i5, 8GB di ram, gtx970) considerando che odio unity (soprattutto per la barra a sinistra) e che ho un monitor piccolo (15 pollici)?
<krabador> ubuntu4ever, puoi usare quello che ti pare con quella potenza
<krabador> ubuntu4ever, puoi provare ubuntu-gnome
<krabador> l'altro noto ambiente grafico linux, kde, al momento è un po' in una situazione particolare
<krabador> kubuntu 15.04 ha kde5, che è molto immaturo ,e  kubuntu 14.04, ha kde4 risalente ad aprile del 2014
<krabador> questi sono i piu' pesanti, oltre ovviamente unity
<ubuntu4ever> gnome non mi convince più di tanto purtroppo...
<ubuntu4ever> Mi piace molto kde con plasma 5 ma ho saputo anche io che ci sono parecchi problemi
<krabador> !derivate | ubuntu4ever
<ubot-it> ubuntu4ever: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<krabador> provale, i gusti sono personali
<krabador> è inutile parlarne
<krabador> armati di pendrive, e prova in live tutte le derivate che ti pare
<ubuntu4ever> ok grazie vedrò che fare...a me piaceva molto xubuntu che avevo su un vecchio pc solo che per fare alcune cose era leggermente scomodo (creazione files ad esempio sul desktop)
<ubuntu4ever> ...e francamente mi sembra quasi un assurdità far girare una distro così leggera sul mio pc :D
<ubuntu4ever> proverò kde per ora...così vedo se ci sono troppi problemi
<krabador> ubuntu4ever, http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> la leggerezza, viene perseguita anche nei supercomputer
<krabador> non è una questione di supporto di cpu vecchie.
<ubuntu4ever> Mi sapete dire qualcosa su ubuntu kylin? Non sembra male, è usabile come distro?
<krabador> unity
<ubuntu4ever> ah ok
<krabador> lo vedi tranquillamente dal sito
<ubuntu4ever> devo provare anche mate che è da un po' di tempo che mi stuzzica ma non mi convince al 100%
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntu-kylin
<krabador> ubuntu4ever, semplicemente gnome2.
<akenobis>  io vorrei installare una distro linux ma mi prende metà hard disk come risolvo?
<krabador> akenobis, fa selezionare lo spazio, se si seleziona "installa a fianco"
<akenobis> e ho provato a farlo con ubuntu ma nn me lo fà fare mi toglie metà hard disk
<akenobis> ed ho solom un hard disk di 250 giga
<krabador> akenobis, beh, se il disco è 20gb, magari è normale che te ne prende metà
<krabador> akenobis, è vuoto questo disco?
<akenobis> no ce win
<krabador> quanto occupa win ?
<akenobis> tutto
<krabador> akenobis, http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Fa4QkJROgfE/UMOBYpLIoZI/AAAAAAAADRw/Db2dG62seTk/s1600/install_04_precise.png
<krabador> questo è quello che appare, quando si fa "installa a fianco"
<akenobis> e a me appare così
<krabador> akenobis, <krabador> quanto occupa win ?  ---> l'attuale spazio effettivamente occupato
<alex1967> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno puo aiutarmi a capire come installare ubuntu su un samsung galaxy tab 10?
<Carlin0> !installazione | alex1967
<ubot-it> alex1967: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<alex1967> Quindi seguo questi link? Io non sono un installatore ci sono problemi o e'semplice?
<Carlin0> inizia a leggere la guida alex1967 , poi prima di installare avvia la live e vedi se riconosce tutto l'hardware , infine se hai problemi vieni qui da sessione  live
<alex1967> Grazie mille!!
<akenobis> 214 giga su 232
<akenobis> pochi giga credo 8
<akenobis> anzi 20 circa
<akenobis> ma io voglio installare una distro che nn sia ubuntu
<Carlin0> akenobis,  e allora chiedi supporto alla comunity della distro che ti interessa ...
<krabador> akenobis, e allora , appunto, che ci fai qui?
<felice77> Ciao a tutti, volevo gentilmente chiedervi assistenza posso?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | felice77
<ubot-it> felice77: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<akenobis> era per chiedere supporto sono stato utente ubuntu
<felice77> ok grazie, chiedo scusa ecco la domanda: ho installato ubuntu 15.04 sul mio notebook hp Pavilion dv6000, finita l'installazione ho abilitato i driver proprietari della mia scheda video una Geforce Go 7400 al successivo riavvio non sono riuscito più ad usare ubuntu in quanto il mio monitor presentava righe orizzontali tali da rendere impossibile la
<felice77> fruizione del sistema,un ringraziamento a chi può aiutarmi.
<Carlin0> felice77, sembra un classico problema da doppia scheda video , a cui però non so aiutarti , mi spiace
<felice77> ti ringrazio della risposta, ma ho una sola scheda video sul notebook
<krabador> akenobis, ma se sei stato sposato con una donna e poi separato, per problemi con la seconda moglie, chiedi aiuto alla famiglia della prima?
<felice77> non credo che sia un problema di compatibilità della scheda, perchè ho provato ad installare il driver proprietario
<Carlin0> felice77, hai installato i driver 'testati' ?
<felice77> si, dalla relativa finestra dei driver aggiuntivi
<felice77> che riportava la dicitura proprietaio, testato
<Carlin0> mah cmq felice77 se vuoi rimuoverli avvia ubuntu in recovery mode , scegli la shell di root e dai il comando → apt purge nvidia*
<felice77> comunque anche non utilizzando i driver nvidia, noto un certo rallentamento del sistema, driver che comunque mi servirebbere per la'accellerazione 3D
<Carlin0> felice77, dicci qualcosa di + del pc , ad esempio cpu e ram
<felice77> il processore è un Intel Core Duo T2250 1,73 GHz  con 1Gb di Ram
<akenobis> ai ragione ma a chi mi rivolgevo sennò
<krabador> akenobis, non ci riguarda
<akenobis> può darsi che reinstallo ubuntu
<krabador> !chat | akenobis
<ubot-it> akenobis: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> felice77, sei un po ai limiti come risorse hardware forse sarebbe stato meglio qualcosa di + leggero tipo xubuntu
<krabador> akenobis, con 15 gb è molto difficile installare pressochè qualsiasi cosa, pensa a quello prima
<felice77> ho installato sullo stesso notebook in dual boot windows 7 senza problemi di rallentamento
<Carlin0> felice77, mai visto win7 non so che dirti ...
<felice77> strano perche in passato sullo stesso notebook avevo ubuntu 10.04 senza problemi
<Carlin0> la 10.04 ad oggi sono passati 5 anni felice77
<Carlin0> tutto si evolve ...
<felice77> su windows 7 uso programmi di grafica 3D senza problemi
<Carlin0> e allora usa windows
<felice77> lo so ma mi piaceva passare a questo sistema operativo più libero.
<Carlin0> vabè felice77 ti ho detto come rimuovere i driver che impallano il SO , e ti ho consigliato anche cosa sarebbe meglio installare , ora vedi un po tu
<felice77> qundi sarebbe un problema di risorse hardware, usando xubuntu ho gli stessi programmi
<Carlin0> !requisiti | felice77
<ubot-it> felice77: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<felice77> grazie mille carlino
<GrandePuffo> ciao a tutti
<GrandePuffo> volevo chiedere se per usare il canale si deve per forza essere registrato
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, ciao
<Mr_Pan> posso installare ubuntu su un disco esterno (Box) e poi installarlo su un altro pc uguale a quello usato per installare ? a quali problemi vado incontro  ?
<cecchini> buona sera
<GrandePuffo> cecchini 'sera
<Carlin0> Mr_Pan, non mi è chiaro ciò che vuoi fare ...
<krabador> suonare il flauto di pan
<Carlin0> <Mr_Pan> posso installare ubuntu su un disco esterno (Box) e poi installarlo su un altro pc uguale a quello usato per installare ? a quali problemi vado incontro  ?
<Carlin0> boh
<krabador> Mr_Pan, l'installazione, in ottica di hardware supportato dal kernel installato, puo' girare tranquillamente su piu' macchine diverse
<krabador> con differenze hardware
<krabador> se poi l'hardware è identico, non ci sono problemi
<cecchini> buona sera GrandePuffo
<cecchini> buona sera Carlin0 buona sera krabador
 * GrandePuffo DOMANDA: ho sempre utilizzato Windows, ora vorrei provare ad usare Linux. quale versione mi consigliate? pensavo a Mint
<Carlin0> GrandePuffo, se cerchi mint hai sbagliato canale
<Carlin0> !mint | GrandePuffo
<ubot-it> GrandePuffo: Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<Carlin0> GrandePuffo, che pc hai ? cpu e ram ...
<GrandePuffo> Carlin0: ho un mini PC Acer Aspire ONE D257 2GB RAM
<cecchini> buona sera GrandePuffo
<GrandePuffo> 230GB di HD (circa)
<Carlin0> GrandePuffo, la cpu ?
<GrandePuffo> 1.6GHz
<Carlin0> il modello non lo sai ?
<GrandePuffo> Intel Atom CPU N455
<Carlin0> GrandePuffo, lubuntu
<GrandePuffo> è quella la versione che mi consigli?
<Carlin0> si GrandePuffo lubuntu 32 bit
<Carlin0> la cpu è scarsina
<GrandePuffo> grazie. perché dici che la Mint è troppo pesante?
<Carlin0> mint qui non lo trattiamo , te l'ho già detto
<GrandePuffo> ah già è vero scusa
<Carlin0> se vuoi mint rivolgiti al supporto di mint
<Carlin0> :o)
<GrandePuffo> hai ragione, ma per me è la prima volta che entro e non so ancora bene come funziona e come devo muovermi in questo campo
<Carlin0> GrandePuffo, qui si da supporto a ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<Carlin0> !derivate | GrandePuffo
<ubot-it> GrandePuffo: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<GrandePuffo> Carlin0: e come programmi si trova quel che si ha per windows?
<cecchini> :O
<Carlin0> GrandePuffo, cosa ti serve ?
<GrandePuffo> Carlin0: ad esempio mIRC potrei usarlo?
<Carlin0> GrandePuffo, non sui i programmi di windows ne usi altri , per la chat ce ne sono parecchi
<Carlin0> usi*
<Carlin0> !chat | GrandePuffo
<ubot-it> GrandePuffo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<GrandePuffo> ho capito
<GrandePuffo> Carlin0: ultima domanda, su ubuntu si può installare in dualboot windows 7?
<Carlin0> certo GrandePuffo in fase di installazione basta che scegli " installa al fianco di ..."
<GrandePuffo> ok ti ringazio. speriamo non sia troppo difficile da installare
<Carlin0> !installazione | GrandePuffo leggi questi
<ubot-it> GrandePuffo leggi questi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<GrandePuffo> ok
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-18
<Kaikias> Ciao a tutti...
<Kaikias> ho terribilmente bisogno di aiuto, non riesco a ricordare la password del mio portachiavi, come posso recuperarla?
<Kaikias> esiste una procedura? non ricordo se avevo impostato domanda segreta o se esiste un modo alternativo di recupero
<Kaikias> qualcuno sa come posso risolvere?
<Kaikias> c'è qualcuno????
<glpiana> ola
<ciapel> giorno
<ciapel> ho comperato un portatile usato( lenovo x220 )vorrei installare ubuntu ma non mi fa entrare nel bios per impostare un disco di avvio con l'immagine iso di ubuntu come si puo fare?
<akis24> !chat | ciapel
<ubot-it> ciapel: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sonia2015> salve a tutti, ho scaricato la iso di ubuntu e l'ho masterizzata in un dvd ma il pc non mi riconosce il disco come un disco di boot, perchè?
<akis24> sonia2015: masterizza comme immagine iso non come dati
<sonia2015> ah ok grazie
<sonia2015> adesso provo ciao
<akis24> prego
<fede9717> quando cerco di installare ubuntu 14.04 da chiavetta usb mi viene fuori una scritta: (syslinux 4.032010 10 22 edd copyright (c) 1994 2010 h. peter anvin et al) e mi rimane con quella scritta all'infinito
<akis24> fede9717: come hai creato la usb con che programma ?
<fede9717> uso unebootin-windows-613
<akis24> fede9717: hai windows ?
<fede9717> si
<fede9717> windows 7
<akis24> !winusb | fede9717
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<akis24> !usbwin | fede9717
<ubot-it> fede9717: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<akis24> fede9717: scaricalo e crea con questo la usb
<fede9717> ok grazie provo
<akis24> prego
<giorno> ciao  ubuntu  mi chiede  di  attivare  il  sistema  per  fare  gli  aggiornamenti
<Carlin0> giorno, attivare il sistema ?
<giorno> si  mi  chiede   attivarlo
<Carlin0> giorno, che versione di ubuntu hai ?
<giorno> 8.1
<glpiana> giorno, sei già stato qui. quello è windows, non ubuntu
<glpiana> !windows | giorno
<ubot-it> giorno: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<giorno> e' ubuntu  non  windows
<glpiana> giorno, va bene. apri un terminale. lo trovi o sotto gli accessori o sotto le applicazioni di sistema
<giorno> fatto
<glpiana> giorno, scrivi: lsb_release -a
<giorno> "lsb_release" non è riconosciuto come comando interno o esterno,
<giorno>  un programma eseguibile o un file batch.
<glpiana> giorno, eh, ci credo. hai windows :)
<Carlin0> giorno, batch = hai windows
<giorno> non e'  windows  ho  e' ubuntu  8.1
<akenobis> ho installato elementary os ma nn mi piace come lo tolgo
<Carlin0> akenobis, hai installato 10 distro negli ultimi 15 giorni ... le altre come le hai tolte ?
<akenobis> formattando
<Carlin0> e vieni ogni volta qui a chiedere ...
<akenobis> ma adesso ho windows e non voglio perderlo
<Carlin0> akenobis, da ieri a oggi il discorso che ti abbiamo fatto io e krabador non è cambiato : qui si fa "solo" supporto a ubuntu , tutto il resto è out
<akenobis> ma elementary os è basata su ubuntu 14.04
<Carlin0> ma non è derivata ufficiale ...
<Carlin0> !derivate | akenobis
<ubot-it> akenobis: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<akenobis> ok capito grazie lo stesso carlin0
<provolik> Salve a tutti
<provolik> Ho installato ubuntu minimal su una macchina virtuale usando virtualbox
<provolik> la versione è 15.04, va funziona, ma non riesco ad abilitare l'autologin
<glpiana> provolik, autologin in linea di comando?
<provolik> glpiana, autologin quando fa il boot, essendo minimal non c'è DE, quindi lo vorrei far eseguire sul tty1
<glpiana> provolik, http://askubuntu.com/questions/168706/how-do-i-auto-login-as-root-into-the-tty-upon-boot prova a vedere qui
<provolik> ho già provato varie soluzioni trovate in rete che usano getty e mingetty ma non funziona
<provolik> glpiana, già provata quella strada ma non mi funziona, al reboot mi ripropone il login
<glpiana> ok
<provolik> tra l'altro installando mingetty non trovo nessun file tty1.conf in /etc/init/
<provolik> quindi l'ho creato a mano
<provolik> ma zero risultati
<provolik> preciso anche che find / -name tty*.conf non mi ritorna risultati
<provolik> oltre al file creato da me ovviamente
<davide> ciao
<davide> chattare con linux un mio amico con windows a lync uno simile per linux
<davide> chiedo??
<Carlin0> eh ?
<krabador> davide, cosa stai dicendo?
<davide> un progr simile a lync per chattare
<Carlin0> e cos'è lync ?
<davide> io ho ubuntu 15.04
<davide> un progra aziendale delal microsoft x chaatare
<ExPBoy> O_O
<davide> ho trovato pidgin
<davide> va bene
<krabador> davide, xchat
<krabador> davide, hexchat
<Carlin0> davide, spera che M$ accetti pidgin , di solito sono molto restrittivi
<davide> ok
<davide> grz
<davide1> ciao
<davide1> :Pciao
<adri76> Provando a installare Ubuntu al posto di Ultimate Vista. Dopo l'avvio, impostato Boot da Cd-Dvd, legge un po' il disco ma poi parte normalmente Win. Sia con la versione iso Ubuntu 14 sia 15. Chi mi sa aiutare?
<rose2015> devo installare ubuntu sul mio pc windows... il dico nn me lo legge perchè è troppo grande . allora ho inserito la chiavetta usb e copiato il fil eche ho gia
<rose2015> scaricato ma nn me lo legge
<rose2015> non so che devo fare
<Dariobros> ciao a tutti
<Dariobros> ho un problema con Kali linux e vorrei che qualcuno mi aiutasse per favore
<diamorf> ciao a tutti
<diamorf> il mio problema con ubuntu è la connessione wifi
<diamorf> a volte si connette a volte no
<diamorf> mi richiede la pass cento volte, ed è esatta ma niente
<diamorf> perchè?
<diamorf> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<diamorf> grazie
<akis24> diamorf: elimina la connessione e creane una nuova e prova
<akis24> !wifi | diamorf
<ubot-it> diamorf: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<diamorf> akis24 ne ho provate già tante, vedi ora sono connesso, però tra poco decade, e ci vuole tempo per la riconnettersi, a volte
<diamorf> ubo it ho visto grazie
<akis24> diamorf: versione di ubuntu ?
<diamorf> si scusa eccomi
<diamorf> 14.04 trusty
<akis24> diamorf: quanto sei distante dal router  ?
<diamorf> sono vicino
<diamorf> ho visto già il problema non è quello
<akis24> diamorf: prova a cambiare canale sul router
<diamorf> fatto anche quello, nelle vicinanze ci sono solo io su quel canale
<akis24> diamorf: auguri ..
<diamorf> però, vedi ora pare che la linea non ancora cade, sta mantenendo
<diamorf> si grazie
<diamorf> ciao a tutti
<Oscar> buongiorno bella gente
<Oscar> chi ha voglia e tempo per dare una mano ad un neofita nella risoluzione di qualche poblema?
<Oscare> proprio nessuno?
<Oscare> riproviamo.......
<Oscare> c'è nessuno...?
<XeroXer> se posso essere utile ......
<Oscare> s sei volenteroso sicuramente si
<XeroXer> dimmi
<Oscare> riguard l'installazione di kubuntu 14.10 su un portatile
<Oscare> da live su chiavewtta va da dio
<XeroXer> non ti vede l'hw ?
<Oscare> la sto usando ora
<XeroXer> ...
<Oscare> sembra di si,non funziona il touch e un po' di altra roba
<Oscare> ma la cosa strana è un mess d'errore
<XeroXer> strano che peroì da live vada
<Oscare> un qualcosa di broken pipe
<XeroXer> non so cosa sia
<Oscare> la live su usb va da cinema con tutti i pc che ho in giro
<XeroXer> scusa vengo tra 5 minuti
<Oscare> ok
<Oscare> faccio un po' di pappa pure io, a fra poco
<Oscare> io ci sono...
<XeroXer> eccomi anche io
<Oscare> ottimo
<Oscare> alura,se hai tempo e voglia scambiamo quattro parole
<XeroXer> ti dico da subito
<XeroXer> che broken pipe non so cosa sia
<Oscare> hmmm.....so che esiste il modo di recuperare un log degli errori da un file
<Oscare> ma non so che file e dove esso sia
<XeroXer> puoi usare il comando tail "nome file"
<XeroXer> neanche io :(
<XeroXer> di solito i log sono in /var/log
<Oscare> petta che provo a dare un occhio
<XeroXer> ok
<Oscare> aprendo il disco trovo le varie cartelle ,dove sta var/log?
<XeroXer> nella root
<XeroXer> cd /
<XeroXer> cd /var/log
<Oscare> quindi nella radice
<XeroXer> si
<Oscare> vado e vedo
<Oscare> nella radice c'è la cartella root
<Oscare> ma non ho accesso
<XeroXer> ma sei con la live ?
<Oscare> si si
<Oscare> ho trovato una cartella log
<Oscare> mi ha fatto infilare in un disco di loop
<XeroXer> da teminale dai
<XeroXer> cd /
<XeroXer> cd /var/log
<Oscare> indi non credo io stia guardando il disco dove è installato kubuntu
<Oscare> da terminale.....apro konsole e provo
<Oscare> mi ci fa entrare,ma continuo a non essere sicuro sia la cartella del hdd
<XeroXer> ma se sei sulla live non è l'hd
<Oscare> penso di essere nella cartella della live su chiavetta che sto usando
<XeroXer> dovresti avere due macchine
<kratos> buonasera a tutti. Da quando ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu ho difficoltà nel riavvio di ubuntu. Il pc mi restituisce o la schermata nera oppure la schermata di Grub o, ancora,
<kratos>  mi invia un messaggio: ACPI PCC probe failed
<XeroXer> una con su installato kubuntu
<XeroXer> e l'altra con irc
<XeroXer> e vedi che trovi la dir /var/log che è sull'hd
<Oscare> ciao kratos
<Oscare> dunque
<Oscare> se avvio kubuntu dalla macchina dove l'ho installato
<Oscare> non funziona un belino,manco il touchpad
<Oscare> e non riesco a muovermi la dentro
<XeroXer> non hai un mouse ?
<Oscare> al limite posso provare ad usare irc su un tablet e seguire i tuoi consigli
<Oscare> si,collegato ma le usb sembrano morte
<Oscare> di fatti il topo non topa....
<XeroXer> se no sta cartella che vuoi cercare non la tgroverai mai
<XeroXer> ma che laptop è ?
<Oscare> acer extensa 5630 ez
<XeroXer> hai fatto una ricerca in internet ?
<Oscare> per l'errore che ho notato,certo
<XeroXer> no dico
<Oscare> ma quasi tutti rimandano ad un driver invidia malfunzionante
<XeroXer> la compatibilita' della maqcchina con linux
<Oscare> sinceramente no
<Oscare> ma se la live va cosi bene....
<XeroXer> acer extensa .......... linux
<Oscare> posso provare a vedere cosi
<Oscare> cediamo che ne esce
<Oscare> vediamo P
<XeroXer> vai
<XeroXer> o meglio ...... ubuntu
<Oscare> qualcosa è saltato fuori
<Oscare> vedo che dicono
<XeroXer> ok
<Oscare> ci sono articoli di ogni genere su altri laptop.....cerco
<XeroXer> ò
<Oscare> parlano di versioni precedenti di ubuntu
<Oscare> ma tutti dicono che tutto funziona...
<XeroXer> per il tuo modello niente ?
<Oscare> si si,ma parla di ubuntu 8.10
<XeroXer> e non da problemi
<Oscare> vedo che altro trovo
<XeroXer> ok
<kratos> ragazzi, scusate...c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<Oscare> quel che leggo in merito ad ubuntu 8.10 è ottimo
<Oscare> nessun problema per nessuno
<Oscare> vedo che trovo per kubuntu
<XeroXer> ma è kubuntu 14.04
<Oscare> kratos io sono niubbo,non credo di poter aiutare nessuno
<Oscare> il mio è kubuntu 14.10
<XeroXer> ma kubuntu non è un po pesantino per il tuo hw ?
<XeroXer> prova con xubuntu
<Oscare> naaaa
<Oscare> mi gira tranquillamente la live
<Oscare> l'unica cosa che non funziona è il bluetooth
<Oscare> ma non mi preoccupo per questo
<XeroXer> potrebbe essere un problema di driver proprietari
<Oscare> ora sto scaricando l'ultima lte di ubuntu
<XeroXer> alla konsole riesci ad accedere
<Oscare> ebbravo,questo si che potrebbe essere,ma come risolverlo?
<Oscare> nada,non riesco a fare nulla,il topo non si muove
<Oscare> hai una scorciatoia da tastiera per aprire konsole?
<XeroXer> ctrl+alt+f3
<Oscare> e da li poi che fare?
<XeroXer> un aggiornamento
<XeroXer> puo darsi che risolvi
<Oscare> comandi ?
<XeroXer> sudo -i apt-get update apt-get upgrade
<Oscare> ussignur...petta che scrivo
<Oscare> ok,scritto
<Oscare> ci provo,male che vada ci rivediamo piu tardi
<Oscare> sempre tu sia disponibile
<XeroXer> comunque
<XeroXer> dopo che apri la shell
<Oscare> per ora grazie mille,sei stato gentilissimo
<XeroXer> figurati
<Oscare> si....
<XeroXer> ora scendo
<XeroXer> fai il login
<XeroXer> poi diventi root con sudo -i
<Oscare> per il login ?
<XeroXer> e poi i due apt-get
<XeroXer> in fase di installazione avrai scelto nome utente  epassword ?
<Oscare> ah son due comandi distinti?
<XeroXer> si
<Oscare> si,scelti
<XeroXer> con quelli fai il log in
<Oscare> alura frena
<XeroXer> poi diventi root con sudo -i
<Oscare> apro konsole
<XeroXer> e i due apt-get uno alla volta
<Oscare> mi chiederà di loggarmi?
<XeroXer> si perchè non apri konsole
<XeroXer> apri una nuova sessione
<XeroXer> poi dopo il comando ......f3
<Oscare> quindi ctrl alt f3
<Oscare> e si apre una finestrina dove infilare i comandi
<XeroXer> fai la stessa sequenza con ctrl+alt+f8
<XeroXer> se non è f8 prova con gli altri tasti funzione
<XeroXer> no esci dalla grafica
<Oscare> mo mi stai incasinando
<XeroXer> e ti trovi in una shell
<Oscare> avvio il sistema
<XeroXer> ....
<Oscare> poi ctrl alt f3
<XeroXer> esatto
<Oscare> a questo punto che accade?
<XeroXer> si chiude kde e ti trovi in una shell
<Oscare> ok
<XeroXer> li ti rilogghi
<Oscare> indi sudo -i
<XeroXer> e dai i comandi sopra scritti
<XeroXer> esatto
<XeroXer> cosi' facendo diventi root
<Oscare> aprendosi la nuova shell mi deve chiedere il login
<Oscare> ?
<XeroXer> certo
<Oscare> e fin qua tutto ok
<Oscare> indi sudo e i due apt
<XeroXer> asp
<Oscare> aspetto
<XeroXer> per ritornare a kde devi fafre ctrl+alt+f7
<XeroXer> prova ora
<Oscare> se provo ora si chiude tutto?
<XeroXer> poi per riaprire dinuovo tutto ctrl+alt+f7
<Oscare> dammi un sec che provolo
<Oscare> ora,dalla live,non mi chiede il login
<Oscare> però al sudo -i mi ha fatto diventare root
<XeroXer> ok dopo aver insyallato
<XeroXer> ti chiede il login
<Oscare> non lo chiede,durante l'installazione ho dato il comando di accesso diretto
<XeroXer> si ma avrai scelto una password ?
<Oscare> se me lo chiederà infilo username ( enter)
<Oscare> e poi la pass ( enter)
<Oscare> corretto?
<XeroXer> esatto
<Oscare> si si,user e pass scelti
<Oscare> ok dai,provo
<XeroXer> ok io scendo
<Oscare> debbo riavviare tutto
<XeroXer> fammi sapere
<XeroXer> ciao
<Oscare> ooook,divertiti
<Oscare> e grazie ancora
<Oscare> qualcuno che legge?
<Carlin0> che ti serve Oscare ?
<Oscare> un po' di aiuto
<krabador> !chiedi | Oscare
<ubot-it> Oscare: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<tumbler> ciao Carlin0
<Oscare> ma se è in arancione è un messaggio rivato?
<Oscare> privato
<krabador> Oscare, la presenza degli utenti qui dentro , non è indice assoluto di vigilanza nel canale
<krabador> Oscare, ognuno fa varie cose
<Oscare> ne sono conscio e non voglio disturbare
<Carlin0> Oscare, ho i pvt semi bloccati , scrivi in canale
<Oscare> ma un newbie come dovrebbe imparare se non chiedendo?
<krabador> Oscare, per questo, si scrive la domanda
<Oscare> ok carlin0
<tumbler> Oscare, hai scritto tre frasi e neanche una domanda
<krabador> chi la legge, sa la risposta, ed ha voglia di rispondere , risponde
<tumbler> qual è il problema?
<krabador> Oscare, quindi, o continui su questa linea , o inizi a chiedere
<Carlin0> !chat | tumbler ciao :o)
<ubot-it> tumbler ciao :o): per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Oscare> avvio kubuntu da una nuova installazione,si avvia ma non si muove nulla,touchpad e quant'altro
<Oscare> nemmeno la lan o la wlan funzionano
<krabador> Oscare, puoi segnalare l'hardware a tua disposizione?
<Oscare> eppure la live su chiavetta usb dello stesso kubuntu 14.10 funziona bene
<Oscare> la sto usando ora
<krabador> Oscare, male, scarica o 14.04.3 (per kubuntu consigliata) o 15.04
<Oscare> ho scaricato la 14 non ricordo il punto lte
<Oscare> potrebbe andare ?
<krabador> Oscare, riscarica, hai problemi di connessione?
<krabador> se hai intenzione di installare , o ti allinei alle versioni indicate, o non insistere
<Oscare> nessun problema dalla live,il problema è sulla stessa distro installata sulla macchina
<krabador> se 14.10, che è fuori supporto, non se ne fa supporto qui
<Oscare> ok , ok
<Oscare> quindi anche la lte che ho scaricato è da scartare...
<Carlin0> è fuori supporto la 14.10
<Oscare> vabbè,grazie per i suggerimanti
<Carlin0> !usbwin | Oscare
<ubot-it> Oscare: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Oscare> grazie
<cecchini> una domanda ogni quanti mesi esce una nuova versione ubuntu?
<Carlin0> cecchini, ogni sei mesi : ad aprile e a ottobre
<cecchini> Carlin0, ok grazie
<Carlin0> cecchini, non a caso si chiamano *.04 e *.10
<cecchini> an  l
<cecchini> ah ok capisco, ma poi è prevista l'uscita anche delle derivate?
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-19
<epson123> salve ho un problema con la mia stampante epson, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<epson123> non so più come fare
<epson123> c'è qualcuno
<ExPBoy> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<epson123> Allora, la stampante funziona (sia lo scanner che la stampa), però vorrei sapere anche il livello di inchiostro. Ho installato epson-printer-utility  ma mi dà communication error: daemon down
<epson123> ogni qualvolta cerco di avviarlo da terminale con il comando epson-printer-utility
<ExPBoy> epson123, non tutte le funzionalità sono usabili in linux
<epson123> si ma esiste questo programma che è un .deb fornito proprio da Epson
<epson123> nella pagina dei driver
<epson123> questa è la guida: http://download.ebz.epson.net/man/linux/utility.html
<akis24> epson123: al momento l'indicatore di livello inchiostro non credo funzioni mi sembra ci sia un bug
<ExPBoy> eh allora chiedi a loro per mia esperienza ti dico che in linux non tutte le funzioni "funzionano"
<ExPBoy> ecco appunto
<epson123> come un bug??
<epson123> Dice di impostare CUPS ma non so come fare
<ExPBoy> !cups
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Stampa | Guida alla stampa da rete: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<epson123> però la stampante non è di rete
<ExPBoy> primo link
<akis24> epson123:  vai qui e vedi se riesci a configurarla  http://localhost:631/   cosi è scritto
<ExPBoy> si ma non penso dia indicazioni sui livelli d'inchiostro
<shez_> buongiorno a tutti
<ExPBoy> epson123, sei già fortunato che la stampante faccia il suo lavoro...
<epson123> io voglio che la mia stampante funzioni al 100%, come faccio a sapere quale cartuccia è da cambiare se non con i livelli di inchiostro
<ExPBoy> epson123, ok
<akis24> epson123: e prova da terminale a dare    epson-printer-utility   sempreche'  funzioni
<epson123> Communication daemon down, Error code = -1
<shez_> ho un problema con un hard disk da 2 gb che il mio sistema non vede qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<shez_> 2 tb
<akis24> shez_: apri il terminale e dai sudo fdisk -l e metti su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | shez_
<ubot-it> shez_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<epson123> come faccio quindi se mi dà communication daemon down, error code = -1?
<akis24> epson123: se leggi in canale  " cristian_c " prova a chiedere a lui che è molto informato sull'argomento  livelli ecc
<akis24> epson123: tra le altre cose non specifichi modello stampante .. versione di ubuntu ecc abbiamo mica la sfera magica qui
<epson123> Epson stylus sx218 ubuntu 14.04 acer aspire e1-521
<akis24> epson123: vedi se trovi qualcosa di utile qui per ora http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=142737
<shez_> akis24, http://pastebin.com/hVGm2sie
<akis24> shez_:  disco esterno usb ?
<shez_> akis24, no è montato su un supporto per la rimozione veloce, (il collegamento al cassetto è sata).
<epson123> sto scaricando il driver generico
<akis24> shez_: controlla bene collegamenti ecc  il sistema non lo rileva
<shez_> akis24, potrebbe essere un problema del cassetto?
<akis24> shez_: suppongo di si per questo ti dico di controllare bene
<shez_> akis24, ok, verifico e poi ti faccio sapere.
<akis24> si  fai pure
<giulia03> non mi funziona il wi fi   il cavo eternet si
<shez_> akis24, ciao, ho ricontrollato tutti  cavi ora l'output del comando che mi hai dato è questo: http://pastebin.com/btzB7isS ma non visualizzo l'hard disk con il navigatore..
<shez_> akis24, il cassetto funziona l'ho provato con un altro hard disk più piccolo.
<shez_> akis24, con ubuntu è possibile creare partizioni di 2 tb?
<Carlin0> shez_, non c'è limite
<ExPBoy> shez_, se con un altro hd funziona non è che quel hd è difettoso?
<Carlin0> cmq ne vede 2 di hard disk nel pastebin di prima , ma uno dei 2 non è partizionato
<shez_> exPBoy, ho risolto con Gparted, grazie.
<ExPBoy> ok
<pa> si puo disabilitare le dialog di software updater "the system needs to restart"?
<akis24> pa: se esprimi meglio il concetto sarebbe utile a capirti
<akis24> pa: se vuoi disabilitare il gestore degli aggiornamenti vai sulle appliazioni automatiche di avvio e disabiliti da li
<akis24> applicazioni*
<pa> no
<akis24> pa: http://askubuntu.com/questions/218755/how-to-disable-the-update-manager-popup
<pa> akis24, http://imgur.com/l14oTvY
<pa> vorrei disabilitare questo
<akis24> pa: vorresti eliminare qualcosa che appare solo quando è necessario ??  installazione kernel driver ecc
<pa> be piu o meno. quando ubuntu crede sia necessario
<pa> (anche se in realta non lo e')
<akis24> pa: se richiesto dal sistema è necessario ..
<pa> be nel mio caso non lo e'
<pa> ho un custom kernel su, e anche se ubuntu ne istalla un altro, e' sempre quello custom che parte
<akis24> !chat | pa
<ubot-it> pa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pa> dio mio
<pa> ma fatti una vita
<akis24> oh my good
<pa> si tuo good
<giuseppe123> salve a tutti...gentilmente potreste aiutarmi a risolvere un problema con ubuntu...in pratica ho messo  ubuntu  su chiavetta perche devo recuperare dei file nell hard disk
<giuseppe123> quando vado a montare l hard disk mi da il seguente errore
<giuseppe123> Error mounting /dev/sda5 at /media/ubuntu/DATA: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=999,gid=999,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda5" "/media/ubuntu/DATA"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<giuseppe123> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<giuseppe123> Failed to mount '/dev/sda5': Operation not permitted
<giuseppe123> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<giuseppe123> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<giuseppe123> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<giuseppe122> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Ts2U0JwuQJ6riOr2v3sj
<tonimazz> Chiedo scusa. Ho scaricato ubuntu (che uso magnificamente sul mio desktop) per metterlo sul notebook, ma non riesco a farlo partire. Qualcuno mi sa dire come fare? Grazie mille.
<tonimazz> ovviamente prima l'ho masterizzato e ho collegato un lettore dvd al nertbook
<tonimazz> nessuno può rispondermi, per favore?
<tonimazz> cioè sembra che non funzioni wubi
<enzotib> tonimazz: wubi non è supportato già da un po'
<kratos> Buongiorno a tutti. Quando accendo il pc, Ubuntu mi restituisce il messaggio ACPI PCC probe failed. A questo punto la schermata si blocca e devo riavviare più volte per farlo partire oppure mi da schermata di grub. Cosa posso fare?
<kratos> Nessuno sa cosa potrebbe essere?
<enzotib> kratos: potresti provare a impostare qualche flag tipo noapci nel kernel
<enzotib> noacpi*
<kratos> come si fa e a cosa serve? Non sono molto ferrato
<enzotib> devi aprire /etc/default/grub (con privilegi di admin) e sostituire GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" con GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash noacpi"
<enzotib> e poi fare : sudo update-grub
<enzotib> ora devo andare a pranzo, ciao
<kratos> grazie mille!
<tonimazz> Chiedo scusa. Ho scaricato ubuntu (che uso magnificamente sul mio desktop) per metterlo sul notebook, ma non riesco a farlo partire. Qualcuno mi sa dire come fare? Grazie mille.
<ExPBoy> tonimazz, come l'hai installato?
<tonimazz> L'ho masterizzato su DVD , l'ho fatto partire, ma non fa niente
<tonimazz> Adesso sto provando con Lubuntu
<tonimazz> mi compare la schermata wubi
<tonimazz> vado a prova e installa
<tonimazz> riavvia ora
<tonimazz> si sta riavviando
<Carlin0> tonimazz, come hai masterizzato come immagine o come dati ?
<tonimazz> immagine
<tonimazz> credo
<ExPBoy> si ma wubi è da evitare
<Carlin0> credi non va bene
<tonimazz> si sta riavviando, vediamo come procede
<tonimazz> lo so, ma non so come altro fare
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ExPBoy> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<ExPBoy> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<ExPBoy> ci sono le guide
<ExPBoy> :)
<tonimazz> ok, ci provo anche se ci capisco poco. Quando l'ho istallato sul desktop ho fatto in un attimo, Tutto automatico bellissimo e mi funziona da molti anni
<ExPBoy> con wubi?
<tonimazz> Adesso si è riavviato il PC, ma non indica nulla
<tonimazz> si era con wubi, penso (sto parlando di quattro/cinque anni fa)
<ExPBoy> eh sei troppo vago
<ExPBoy> non possiamo immaginare :)
<tonimazz> Lo so, scusa, ma non ci capisco niente. Comuqnue grazie, sei dtato gentile
<tonimazz> provo a veder le guide
<ExPBoy> figurati
<tonimazz> Arei bisogno di qualcuno che mi guda passo per passo, ma capisco che non posso chiedere questo
<ExPBoy> tonimazz, le guide ti seguono passo passo
<ExPBoy> devi solo aver pazienza
<Carlin0> tonimazz, inizia a masterizzare dome si deve
<ExPBoy> poi se non capisci qualcosa chiedi
<tonimazz> Sono andato sulle guide e già questo Assicurarsi prima di procedere che sia possibile effettuare il boot da USB nelle impostazioni del Bios.  per me è arabo!
<Carlin0> !iso | tonimazz
<ubot-it> tonimazz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Carlin0> tonimazz, inizia a masterizzare dome si deve
<Carlin0> tonimazz, inizia a masterizzare dome si deve
<tonimazz> (di mestiere scivo rpogrammi televisivi per bambini ) :_)
<Carlin0> e io zappo l'orto ...
<tonimazz> :-)
<Squall68> ciao a tt
<Squall68> c'è qualcuno?
<ExPBoy> :\
<Squall68> heilà
<Squall68> :)
<Squall68> posso fare una domanda
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Squall68
<ubot-it> Squall68: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Squall68> ho installato un eseguibile .run da /home/scaricati/... mi ha aperto tutti i file dell'eseguibile in quella cartella.. Domnada: posso cancellarli da quella cartella?
<tonimazz> Carlin0 sto masterizzando come consigli tu
<Carlin0> Squall68, hai usato sudo o comandi d a root ?
<Carlin0> tonimazz, non io ... le guide
<Squall68> no mi ha chiesto dopo la passwd per la copia dei file
<tonimazz> ok
<Carlin0> !installazione | tonimazz ora segui questa
<ubot-it> tonimazz ora segui questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> Squall68, di cosa si tratta ?
<Squall68> eseguibile hp toolbox per mancanza comunicazione della stampante
<Squall68> ora la stampante è stata riconosciuta
<ExPBoy> Squall68, si ma perchè il .run?
<Squall68> perchè l'ultima versione dal sito hp era in run
<ExPBoy> bastava installare da repo
<Squall68> e con la vesrione dei repo non la riconosce
<ExPBoy> uhm
<ExPBoy> bho
<Squall68> quasi quasi provo
<ExPBoy> Squall68, per mia curiosità posso chiederti il modello della stampante
<Squall68> al limite se non funzia
<ExPBoy> allora non hai provato
<Squall68> f2180 all in one
<Squall68> e funziona adesso
<Squall68> prima no
<Squall68> con la versiuone dei repo
<ExPBoy> troppo recente :)
<Squall68> provo ad eliminare i file in /scaricati
<Squall68> se poi non funzia più
<ExPBoy> magari tieni una copia
<Squall68> reinstallo da un'altra posizione
<ExPBoy> tanto non prenderanno molto spazio
<Squall68> ok
<ExPBoy> a meno che tu non abbia il disco della barbie
<Squall68> hehehe
<Squall68> grazie
<Squall68> vado
<ExPBoy> :)
<Squall68> saluti e grazie ancora
<riccardo_santono> ho un problema con ubuntu
<riccardo_santono> qualcuno è on line
<Carlin0> !chiedi | riccardo_santono
<ubot-it> riccardo_santono: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<riccardo_santono> ok, dopo aver visto un film in streaming con iol portatile collegato tramite cavo hdmi al tv adesso non mi da più la possibilità di passare al monitor del portatile se non stando collegato comunque alla tv. se scollego il cavo hdmi non si vede più nulla
<riccardo_santono> la configurazione dello schermo non funziona più
<riccardo_santono> non mi permette di configurare lo schermo, chi può aiutarmi?
<installl> ciao a tutti sono su ubuntu 12.10 vorrei aggiornare a 14.10
<installl> ho problemi con i reposotory
<akis24> installl: la 12.10 nno ha piu' supporto da un bel pezzo
<akis24> non*
<akis24> !dettagli | riccardo_santono
<ubot-it> riccardo_santono: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<installl> akis24: quindi non si puo fare?
<akis24> installl: no scaricati l'ultima versione la 15.04 oppure la 14.04 LTS
<installl> ho provato ma si blocca installazione con 14
<akis24> installl:  reinstalla da zero è la soluzione ottimale
<installl> e non sono riuscito ad avviare l'installazione da usb...
<akis24> installl:  come hai creato la usb con che programma ?
<akis24> installl: verificato md5sum della .iso scaricata ?
<installl> non mi da la possibilità da firmware
<akis24> installl:  se rispondi alle domande bene .. se no possiamo anche evitare
<installl> si il dvd l'ho provto su altra macchina e funziona
<akis24> installl: su che pc installi cpu ram scheda video ?
<Carlin0> installl, prima usb poi dvd cerca di essere chiaro
<installl> 3,5 gib ram
<riccardo_santono> ho un problema con la gestione dello schermo, non mi permette di scollegare il cavo hdmi per passare allo schermo del portatile ho l'ultima versione di kubuntu su un portatile asus. quando dalla gestione monitor disattivo hdmi per passare al monitor del portatile e faccio applica lo schermo in effetti passa  sul monitor del portatile, ma non appena
<riccardo_santono>  scollego il cavo hdmi  non si vede più nulla, devo quindi riallacciare il cavo  hdmi ed  dalla gestione monitor vedo che   è di nuovo selezionato il monitor della tv
<riccardo_santono> non so se sono stato chiaro nella spiegazione
<installl> ho provato ad installare 14.10 da usb e dvd. da usb non posso perche i settaggi della scheda madre non lo consentono
<akis24>  riccardo_santono non che il portatile ha un tasto per svitchare tra esterno e interno ?
<installl> quindi ho provato vi dvd e si blocca alla schermata con logo ubuntu con i quattro pallini sotto
<riccardo_santono> il tasto f8 dovrebbe essere ma non da risultati
<krabador> riccardo_santono, non ti conviene agire a caldo, se non vuoi usare piu' un secondo monitor, vai nella gestione, spegni,e scolleghi il monitor
<Carlin0> installl, la 14.10 è fuori supporto
<installl> poi sono riuscito ad installare 12.10
<akis24> installl: scaricati l'ultima versione la 15.04 oppure la 14.04 LTS
<akis24> e due
<Carlin0> installl, la 12.10 pure
<riccardo_santono> ho provato di tutto, ovviamente non è la prima volta che collego il monitor della tv
<installl> ho scaricato 2 ore fa da questo sito dalla sezione download...
<riccardo_santono> non mi ha mai dato questo problema
<installl> forse era la 14.04...
<krabador> installl, susu, di sabato di conviene perdere meno tempo, scaricare quelle supportate, ovvero 14.04.3 ,e 15.04, e provare, altrimenti non fai intempo per la serata
<installl> non me lo ricordo fatto sta che non funz
<installl> scusate era la 14.04.03
<krabador> riccardo_santono, mandami per favore uno screenshot della finestra della gestione multimonitor
<krabador> installl, ma te lo leggono a distanza e tu lo scrivi?
<riccardo_santono> come faccio screeshot
<krabador> riccardo_santono, premi il tasto stamp, vai sul sito imgur
<krabador> !image | riccardo_santono
<ubot-it> riccardo_santono: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<installl> no nel senso che ho provato ad installare la 14.04.03 è quella che cè in questo sito alla sezione download
<installl> per maggiore chiarezza riscrivo... ho provato ad installare 14.04.03 da usb e dvd. da usb non posso perche i settaggi della scheda madre non lo consentono
<installl> e da dvd mi si blocca!
<Carlin0> installl, che cpu ha quel pc ?
<installl> come si fa da terminale per richiedere info su hardware che non ricordo...
<Carlin0> installl, sei su ubuntu ora ?
<installl> si
<installl> ubuntu 12.10
<Carlin0> installl, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Carlin0> installl, metti in paste
<Carlin0> !paste | installl
<ubot-it> installl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<installl> http://pastebin.com/wRGWpFSi
<installl> Carlin0: è un portatile asus modello x53b
<Carlin0> installl, controlla il md5sum della iso
<Carlin0> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<riccardo_santono> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/uIfpSaT1Rxehyy3aqqV2 https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/hq61iuHiRwi8mzq6N2pS
<riccardo_santono> spero sia giusto
<Carlin0> riccardo_santono, è kubuntu 14.04 o 15.04 ?
<riccardo_santono> 14.04
<krabador> riccardo_santono, quando ne selezioni uno, c'è l'opzione "spegni" ?
<riccardo_santono> no
<krabador> riccardo_santono, che opzioni sono selezionabili, nel momento in cui ne selezioni 1 ?
<riccardo_santono> in che senso krabador
<krabador> nell'unico senso
<installl> scusa carlino io ho scaricato il 32bit ho fatto bene? potrebbe essere quello il problema?
<riccardo_santono> la risoluzione
<installl> Carlin0: potrebbe essere perchè ho scraicato la versione 32 bit?
<Carlin0> installl, la 32 bit va benissimo
<riccardo_santono> la risoluzione del monitor che ho settato in automatica, poi la possibilità di girare lo schermo e la commutazione delll'uscita primaria
<installl> comunque sto scaricando la 64 bit
<riccardo_santono> krabador ci sei ancora?
<riccardo_santono> provo a ricollegarmi più tardi
<sardsurfer> Salve, sul mio laptop Asus sul quale gira Xubuntu 14.04 vorrei usare Jitsi per fare videochiamate. Il problema che riscontro è che la webcam risulta capovolta. Ho provato a modificare il lanciatore sulla falsa riga dei consigli trovati sul forum per Skype ma non sembra funzionare. Qualcuno può darmi una mano? Grazie
<marcofe> salve a tutti
<marcofe> vi volevo chiedere un aiuto su mdc
<marcofe> ho provato ad installarlo e tutto e'andato bene, ma non riesco ad avviarlo...l'unico messaggio che ricevo e': Couldn't load XPCOM.
<marcofe> avete mica avuto lo stesso problema?
<marcofe> vi giuro che sto impazzendo
<marcofe> ho provato di tutto
<marcofe> ma nulla
<krabador> marcofe, contestualizza il problmea
<marcofe> krabador: grazie per la risposta
<marcofe> in pratica da shell digito mdc e ricevo quel messaggio di errore
<krabador> che ubuntu?
<marcofe> 14.04
<marcofe> mdc l'ho installato dal deb
<marcofe> quindi
<marcofe> con dpkg install mdc..
<krabador> dove hai preso quel pacchetto?
<marcofe> sourceforge
<krabador> cosa dice la documentazione?
<marcofe> azz...
<marcofe> nn esiste piú...
<marcofe> 404 not found
<krabador> marcofe, prova a reinstallare firefox e xulrunner
<krabador> per il resto , sei abbondantemente offtopic
<krabador> !chat | marcofe
<ubot-it> marcofe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<YourOwnPersonalJ> !soldi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'soldi'
<YourOwnPersonalJ> :(
<marcofe> krabador:
<marcofe> in che senso scusa?
<marcofe> qui di che si disctute?
<marcofe> leggo nel topic : Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu
<marcofe> krabador: cmq grazie per la risposta
<axellife> ciao atutti assenti e presenti
<axellife> il mio problema è il telefonino acquaris con ubuntu
<axellife> ovvero appena spacchettato e mi dice che non riesce a portare i  varatteri da scheda di rete
<axellife> varatteri sarebbe contatti
<axellife> yuhhuuu che qualche d'uno?
<axellife> insomma che porbòema cì3
<axellife> ho bisogno di aiuto...
<Carlin0> axellife, qui si parla di ubuntu per pc
<axellife> mah
<axellife> a chi devo chiedere?
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-20
<alessio69> buongiorno, facendo il download di lubuntu, non riesco a creare il disco di avvio con roxio. come posso fare? grazie
<ExPBoy> alessio69, usi windows?
<akis24> !infrarecorder | alessio69
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'infrarecorder'
<akis24> uhm
<akis24> alessio69: scaricati e usa questo  http://infrarecorder.org/?page_id=5
<akis24> alessio69: devi masterizzare come file immagine ...
<alessio69> si windows 7. scarico il dowload e poi creo il disco di avvio con roxio (disco dati) ma, quando cerco di installare su pc lubuntu mi dice sistema operativo non trovato
<akis24> alessio69:  non " dati "   ma immagine iso
<ExPBoy> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<ExPBoy> eh appunto
<ExPBoy> non devi fare un disco dati
<ExPBoy> alessio69, se ti scarichi il programmino fa tutto lui
<ExPBoy> lo metti su usb e via
<ExPBoy> (così risparmi un disco)
<alessio69> ok. posso installare su pc con vista del 2008?
<ExPBoy> si si
<ExPBoy> ma prima prova da live
<ExPBoy> se ti funzionano tutte le cose
<akis24> alessio69:  leggi qui se ti serve http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<ExPBoy> 2008 ... un pochino anziano
<ExPBoy> alessio69, se la live funziona....
<alessio69> scusa cosa significa da "live"?
<akis24> alessio69: è il disco che masterizzi ..
<akis24> alessio69: si dice live in quanto ti permette di provare il sistema senza installare volendo ..
<ExPBoy> prima volta?
<akis24> alessio69: all'avvio selezioni la voce " prova senza installare "
<alessio69> si, volevo fare una prova su pc portatile hp del 2008. 1 gb di ram e processore celeron. mi serve solo per navigare e guardare la posta, però con vista è lentissimo....
<akis24> alessio69: scaricati lubuntu per quel pc
<akis24> !derivate | alessio69
<ubot-it> alessio69: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<alessio69> si, grazie, avevo già pensato a lubuntu
<akis24> bene
<riccardo_santono> buongiorno, ho un problema con la gestione dei monitor, su kubuntu14.04.non mi permette più di staccarmi dal cavo hdmi quindi dal televisore.
<riccardo_santono> che per un portatile non è bello
<riccardo_santono> se almeno sapessi come ripristinare il sistema probabilmente risolverei il problema
<seph> gente qualcuno che si intende di html ? so che non è il canale adatto
<Gabrielx> Salve. Sto cercando di installare ubuntu in dualboot con windows 10. Ho creato due partizioni. In quella libera ci vorrei installare ubuntu. Ma quando avvio il pc e faccio partire l-installazione arrivo  al punto in cui mi fa scegliere la partizione...Faccio   ALTRO e poi mi risulta solo uno spazio libero di 1TB che sarebbe il mio HD...Come mai non
<Gabrielx>  mi riconosce le partizioni e mi risulta come un HD vuoto? Grazie
<Gabrielx> ce qualcuno che possa aiutarmi? o_O
<cherubinos> Holaaaa a Todossss!!!!!
<CdRom> ciao  a tutti
<CdRom> Ragazzi  ho un problema con l 'installazione di lubuntu 14.04 , alla fine della procedura questa fallisce e l ' errore da quanto
<CdRom> dice l installer riguarda l hard disk , che però e in buona salute
<CdRom> inoltre non so se sia rilevante ma ad ogni avvio del cd-live appare l ' errore "ACPI PPC Probe failed"
<CdRom> qualcuno ha una soluzione ?
<Carlin0> CdRom, con cosa installi usb o dvd ?
<ExPBoy> provato da live prima?
<CdRom> dvd
<CdRom> provato da live e funziona
<ExPBoy> allora probabile l'installer abbia ragione
<krabador> ppc probe failed puoi ignorarlo
<Carlin0> CdRom, ma a quanto si capisce non deve essere un pc nuovo , come fai a dire che il disco è in buona salute ?
<ExPBoy> eh
<krabador> esatto, non lo vedi guardandolo in controluce
<ExPBoy> ma va la?
<CdRom> il disco e stato sostituito 4 mesi fa
<CdRom> e l ho testato
<ExPBoy> irrilevante
<CdRom> con crystaldis
<krabador> CdRom, devi riportare l'errore preciso
<CdRom> e chkdsk
<ExPBoy> ok tempo perso
<CdRom> ho ripresol installazione
<Carlin0> magari fai una foto al msg di errore
<CdRom> dice solo che il prob riguarda l HD
<CdRom> e potrbbe riguardare cavi staccati o la salute dello stess
<krabador> CdRom, noi non si puo' stare qui a sentire la tua interpretazione, abbiamo bisogno di informazioni precise
<CdRom> lo so screeno subito
<krabador> se non riporti qui l'errore, questa conversazione va in stallo
<seph> gente qualcuno che si intende di html ? so che non è il canale adatto , oppure reindirizzatemi in un canale o server adatto grazie
<CdRom> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/jlyxrsEvRamxOjWxcsBY
 * ExPBoy è caduto dalla sedia
<krabador> seph, come sei entrato qui, in questo stesso server c'è esattamente un canale con il nome coincidente con quello che cerchi
<CdRom> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/OAHFqWSCSjelFPHaIi6Q
<CdRom> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/JMkvg21yQzORR37RIjjq questo e uguale al primo che pero avevo uplodato sottosopra
<krabador> CdRom, il primo puo' avere varie motivazioni, il secondo decisamente no
<CdRom> ok
<krabador> quanti anni ha la scheda madre di questo pc?
<CdRom> 5
<CdRom> il pc non e affatto nuovo anzi
<krabador> se vuoi essere convinto che il disco sia perfetto, cambia cavo, e spera che il controller non o la porta non abbia problemi , sebbene problemi riguardanti queste cose, sono molto schiaccianti
<ExPBoy> CdRom, e a ram come sei messo?
<CdRom> 4gb i requisiti di sistema li incontra tutti
<ExPBoy> eh allora non resta che dare ragione all'installer
<Carlin0> CdRom, puoi provare a controllare il md5sum della iso
<Carlin0> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<CdRom> gia fatto
<CdRom> e coincide
<CdRom> ho evitato di scrivere tutte le premesse perche ho seguito tutto alla lettera
<krabador> puoi far partire "prova ubuntu senza installare" al boot del supporto di installazione
<krabador> attaccare un cavo lan a quel pc
<krabador> mandare info del disco qui
<krabador> far partire l'installazione
<krabador> e di fronte all'errore, mandare il log
<seph> krabador: fenomeno intendevo italiano
<CdRom> grazie della proposta ma qui e al momento sono sprovvisto di tutto
<seph> cmq grazie
<krabador> seph, fenomeno, impara l'inglese
<ExPBoy> e 2 fenomeni
<krabador> CdRom, non è una proposta, il log serve, se non vuoi continuare a fare supposizioni
<seph> krabador: andare a prendertelo nel culo la domenica invece di fare lo stronzetto su freenode no ?
<aly> ciao a tutti. volevo chiedere come mai se provo ad installare un pacchetto con sudo mi dice che non posso installarlo perchè esso dipende da altri pacchetti. ma sudo non risolveva in automatico le dipendenze?
<Carlin0> aly, che pacchetto ?
<aly> Carlin0, xserver-xorg-video-qxl
<aly> devo configurare spice su ubuntu virtualizzato con kvm-qemu
<Carlin0> aly, che ubuntu ?
<Carlin0> !info xserver-xorg-video-qxl
<aly> Carlin0, 14.04 LTS
<ubot-it> xserver-xorg-video-qxl (source: xserver-xorg-video-qxl): X.Org X server -- QXL display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.1-0ubuntu6 (vivid), package size 79 kB, installed size 246 kB
<Carlin0> aly, metti in paste cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<aly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12500212/
<aly> Carlin0, fatto
<Carlin0> aly, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> aly, sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-qxl | pastebinit
<Carlin0> posta il link del 2° comando
<aly> Carlin0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12500249/
<Carlin0> aly, sudo apt -f install | pastebinit
<aly> Carlin0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12500284/
<Carlin0> aly, sudo apt update && sudo apt -y upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> aly, quante cose hai isntallato a mano?
<aly> krabador, solo questo pacchetto che non riesco ad installare e spice-vdagent
<aly> Carlin0, sta ancora facendo appena ha fatto ti invio il link
<krabador> aly, sudo non c'entra niente con le dipendenze, apt-get semmai, e "le risolve in automatico" quando sono allineate ai contenuti del repo
<aly> krabador, quindi quelle dipendeze non sono nei repository che ho io in sources.list?
<krabador> quando si inseriscono ed installano pacchetti esterni che possono aavere un rapporto esclusivo con una versione di un pacchetto , se contenuto nel repo, o con pacchetti non contenuti, ci sono questo tipo di problemi
<aly> Carlin0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12500391/
<aly> krabador, capito
<krabador> aly, non aggiorni spesso
<aly> krabador, ho appena installato ubuntu su kvm-qemu
<Carlin0> aly, hai attivato i proposed ?
<krabador> qual'è il sistema host?
<aly> krabador, sia guest che host ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<aly> Carlin0, cosa sono i proposed?
<Carlin0> dei repo aly
<Tonino> salve
<Tonino> posso chiedervi aiuto
<aly> krabador, ho installato anche una macchina virtuale debian jessie e funziona bene anche con spice, non so se possa essere utile
<Carlin0> perchè tu nel sources.list hai i repo della 14.04 ma scarichi pacchetti di vivid che è la 15.04
<Tonino> ho un problema nell'installare
<aly> Carlino, ti devo postare sources.list?
<Carlin0> aly, già visto ...
<Tonino> la versione 14.04lts
<aly> Carlin0, cosa devo modifichare?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Tonino
<ubot-it> Tonino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Tonino> devo installare la versione di Ubuntu 14.04 su un pc CQ60-202EL quando inserisco la password il computer non va avanti continua sempre a chiedermi la password, lo stesso problema loriscontro in modalità live cd anche con la versione 10.04
<krabador> Tonino, come hai masterizzato il dvd?
<Tonino> con un mac facendo masterizza cd
<Carlin0> aly, hai installato qualcosa ha mano che ha rotto gli equilibri ... prova a rimuoverlo
<Tonino> ti premetto che la versione 10.04 è stata già installata sua altri pc
<aly> Carlino, ho installato solo spice-vdagent
<Carlin0> Tonino, di che pc parliamo ? cpu e ram ?
<Tonino> no non ha mai funzionato
<aly> Carlin0
<krabador> Tonino, 10.04 è andata
<krabador> Tonino, qui supporto solo 14.04 e 15.04
<Carlin0> prova a rimuoverlo aly
<krabador> se il dvd, inserito e fatto partire correttamente dalla macchina , arriva a chiederti la password, scrivi ubuntu come username e niente come password, premi invio
<Tonino> gia fatto
<krabador> se non va, controlla la iso scaricata
<krabador> !md5 | Tonino
<ubot-it> Tonino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<krabador> !iso | Tonino
<ubot-it> Tonino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<aly> Carlin0, fatto
<Tonino> quando lo faccio la macchina dopo un po mi richiede username e password e sono nuovamente punto a capo
<krabador> Tonino, hai scaricato 14.04.3 ?
<Tonino> si
<Carlin0> aly, ora riprova a installare xserver-xorg-video-qxl
<aly> Carlin0, niente da fare
<aly> non è cambiato nulla
<krabador> Tonino, sei veramente sicuro che la iso non sia corrotta, o che il dvd non abbia problemi?
<Tonino> se li avesse non dovrei arrivare alla richiesta di username e password o sbaglio?
<Carlin0> aly, non so che altro fare ... (purtroppo)
<aly> Carlin0, grazie lo stesso
<Tonino> adesso provo il cd su una macchina dic
<Tonino> versa
<krabador> Tonino, non è detto
<Carlin0> Tonino, quanta ram ha quel pc ?
<krabador> le ultime versioni di ubuntu , hanno richiesta solo se in virtuabox, con particolari iso, o se la iso è corrotta o problemi di lettura del cd
<krabador> Tonino, non è sempre una cosa schiacciante, un problema di iso o di cd
<Tonino> la ram 2048 MB (2 x 1024 MB)
<krabador> Tonino, se hai il sempron, e la nvidia 8200M ?
<giuseppe_> Salve qualcuno mi può aiutare a configurare l'adattatore wifi tplink wn821n, grazie
<krabador> giuseppe_, su quale ubuntu?
<giuseppe_> 14.10
<giuseppe_> il led si accende automaticamente  quando viene inserito
<krabador> bene , installa o fa aggiornamento a 15.04
<giuseppe_> ho provato con il live dvd del 15.04 ma fa la stessa cosa
<giuseppe_> mi dice connesso la connssione ma internet non si apre
<giuseppe_> cosa devo fare?
<krabador> giuseppe_, hai seguito questo
<krabador> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=550801&sid=dae6da710db331de438c593071babc84&start=40
<giuseppe_> si ho provato anche a collegarla nelle prese principali usb della scheda madre ma fa lo stesso
<giuseppe_> avevo già visto questo post
<giuseppe_> degli utenti hanno detto che funzionava direttamente senza nemmeno configurare, forse ho sbagliato io qualche impostazione nel network manager?
<giuseppe_> mi dici come deve essere impostato il N.M.?
<giuseppe_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Guest97078> ciao a tutti vorrei installare ubuntu 14.04.3 su un asus x53b
<Guest97078> ho provato ma non riesco...
<Carlin0> qual'è il problema Guest97078 ?
<Guest97078> mi si pianta con la schermata ubuntu con i 4 pallini sotto e non va più avanti...
<Guest97078> saranno passati 10 min
<Carlin0> usi un dvd o usb ?
<Guest97078> (forse di +)
<Guest97078> dvd
<Guest97078> ho fatto il test e dice che il dvd è ok
<Carlin0> che pc cpu e ram ?
<Guest97078> è un lap top
<Guest97078> asus x53b
<Carlin0> troppo generico
<Guest97078> non so le specifiche tecniche
<Carlin0> e se non le sai tu come posso saperle io
<Guest97078> configurazione k53br
<Carlin0> interessa sapere cpu e ram , non altro
<Guest97078> ram 3.5
<Guest97078> gb
<Guest97078> processore non so...
<Guest97078> amd qualcosa...
<Guest97078> premetto che aveva montato ubuntu 12.10
<Guest97078> ora però ho grandi problemi a montare la 14.4.3
<Carlin0> prova a controllare il md5sum dela iso e informati sulla cpu
<Carlin0> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<Guest97078> ho controllato il dvd non ha difetti
<Guest97078> ho seguito la guida ufficiale e da questa schermata hoi dato controlla difetti disco... e mi ha detto che non ci sono errori sul disco
<Guest97078> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Grub.jpg
<Carlin0> Guest97078, quello controlla il disco del pc
<Guest97078> aspetta... sembra risolto...
<Guest97078> bisognava solo aspettare un po di più...
<Carlin0> sarà meglio che ti informi sulla cpu prima di installare o potresti aspettare ogni volta
<Guest97078> ieri avevo postato le specifiche sulla chatt e mi avevano detto che andava bene...
<Guest97078> cvredo che il problema fosse l'uefi...
<Guest97078> comunque grazie lo stesso..
<Guest97078> ovvero per il momento aspetto...
<Guest97078> dato che la live l'ha caricata...
<Guest97078> sto aspettando che mi carichi la schermata per l'installazione..
<jn> hola
<kurama> sera ho un problema vorrei installare adobe air
<kurama> ce qualcuno
<mao> ciao
<kurama> ciao vorrei installare adobe air
<kurama> come faccio
<mao> ho un problema con la versione 64bit il monitor sfarfalla mentre la 32bit non funziona, la scheda video è una NVIDIA GeForce 8200M
<mao> potete aiutarmi?
<kurama> potete aiutarmi
<kurama> potete aiutarmi
<kurama> ce qualcuno
<kurama> chi m i aiuta
<krabador> a fare cosa?
<kurama> vorrei installare adobe air
<krabador> kurama, https://helpx.adobe.com/air/kb/install-air-2-64-bit.html
<krabador> kurama, Note: Beginning June 14 2011, Adobe AIR is no longer supported for desktop Linux distributions. Users can install and run AIR 2.6 and earlier applications but can't install or update to AIR 2.7. The last version to support desktop Linux distributions is AIR 2.6. AIR 2.6 is available from the AIR Archive.
<kurama> quale uso per 14.04
<krabador> kurama, leggi il link che ti ho dato, adobe non lo supporta piu'
<kurama> scusa quale di tutti
<kurama> e quindi non posso installare air
<krabador> puoi installare http://airdownload.adobe.com/air/lin/download/2.6/AdobeAIRInstaller.bin , questa, che è l'ultima per linux
<krabador> la 2.6, che, se il tuo utilizzo richiede caratteristiche piu' recenti, non so quanto ti convenga
<kurama> questo l'ho gia installato ma nel terminale non me la lancia
<kurama> ho fatto come dice il sito http://www.supernerd.it/2012/06/13/installare-adobe-air-su-ubuntu-12-04/
<kurama> solo che dopo scaricato faccio l'ultima parte ma non va
<krabador> kurama, lascia perdere guide non ufficiali , specialmente con quel nome
<kurama> si ora quel file come lo lancio
<krabador> "questo l'ho gia installato" ---> come hai fatto?
<kurama> no l'ho scaricato ma non me lo lancia nel terminale
<krabador> kurama, e come stai provando a fare?
<kurama> sudo chmod +x ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<kurama> sudo ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<kurama> ok
<krabador> kurama, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin | pastebinit
<kurama> mi da sudo: ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin: command not found
<kurama> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> kurama, e come pretendi di installarlo, se mandi il comando in una cartella in cui è non è presente il file?
<krabador> kurama, a sinistra, nel terminale, vedi in che cartella stai, per lanciare quel comando devi stare nella cartella in cui è presente
<kurama> e dove
<krabador> e che ne so dove l'hai messo?
<kurama> dove lo ha scaricato
<krabador> kurama, senti
<kurama> cartella scaricati
<krabador> cosa se ne puo' sapere dove l'ha scaricato?
<krabador> se il browser non è stato settato per chiedere la cartella di scarico , scarica tutto in /home/utente/Scaricati
<kurama> dove lo devo mettere il file
<krabador> kurama, il file puo' stare ovuque, sei tu che dal terminale , per usarlo devi andare nella cartella in cui è presente
<krabador> !terminale | kurama
<ubot-it> kurama: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<krabador> buona lettura
<krabador> kurama, mai usato il prompt dei comandi in windows ?
<kurama> non sono patico di ste cose
<krabador> kurama, prima di lavorare con un pc, al di la del sistema operativo, va imparato l'abc
<krabador> il terminale, in ogni sistema , è l'abic
<krabador> abc
<kurama> lo so
<krabador> kurama, apri il link che ti ho mandato
<kurama> non me lo fa aprire il file
<kurama> mi ha fatto scaricare quel file
<kurama> quel link che mi ha mandato ubot
<runciter> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12504603/
<krabador> kurama, ubot ti ha mandato un link , che non manda ad un file ma ad una pagina
<kurama> aperto
<krabador> kurama, leggi come si usa il terminale
<krabador> runciter, per favore , descrivi la problematica
<runciter> Se avvio una sessione e poi al termine arresto il sistema tutto funziona alla meraviglia. Se, anziché spegnere il sistema, metto in stand by, al riavvio il pulsante di spegnimento non funziona, è asettico, e sono obbligato, per spegnere il pc in maniera brutale.
<runciter> *e sono obbligato, per spegnere il pc, a farlo in maniera brutale
<runciter> staccando la spina, o tenendo premuto per più secondi il tasto di accensione
<krabador> runciter, riproponi lo scenario , apri il terminale, sudo poweroff
<krabador> vedi cosa fa
<runciter> krabador, sì, questo funziona
<runciter> E' comunque segnalabile come bug?
<krabador> runciter, va ad essere quindi un problema dell'ambiente grafico
<krabador> runciter, assolutamente, puoi tranquillamente segnalarlo
<krabador> runciter, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome
<runciter> krabador, bene! ciao e grazie
<GiulianoCa> Salve, non so se usi la chat in maniera consentita. Avrei un "problema" con ubuntu e il bluetooth. In sostanza non rileva proprio che sia presente il bluetooth. Qualcuno sa come risolverlo o ha mai avuto lo stesso problema?
<krabador> GiulianoCa, che versione di ubuntu?
<GiulianoCa> 14.04 LTS
<krabador> GiulianoCa, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> GiulianoCa, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<GiulianoCa> ho dato entrambi i comandi, che devo fare adesso? (non sono molto esperto)
<GiulianoCa> Krabador, ho dato entrambi i comandi, che devo fare adesso? (non sono molto esperto)
<krabador> GiulianoCa: il secondo produce un link , mandalo qui
<GiulianoCa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12505289/
<krabador> GiulianoCa: *-generic UNCLAIMED
<krabador>                 description: Bluetooth
<krabador>                 product: RT3290 Bluetooth
<krabador> bluetooth visto ma non installato/configurato
<GiulianoCa> e come potrei?
<krabador> GiulianoCa: hai un tasto fisico di gestione del bluetooth,e del wireless?
<krabador> è stato disabilitato in windows precedentemente?
<krabador> GiulianoCa: rfkill list all | pastebinit
<krabador> stessa cosa di prima
<GiulianoCa> in windows il tasto fisico per spegnere il bluetooth tutt'uno con quello del wireless. Se lo premessi mi spegnerebbe la connessione internet. Cmq in windows si funzionava da solo.
<GiulianoCa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12505360/
<krabador> "funzionava da solo" ---> ?
<GiulianoCa> In che senso?
<GiulianoCa> ah scusa, intendevo
<GiulianoCa> Che non era stato disabilitato in windows precedentemente
<krabador> GiulianoCa: segui questo http://askubuntu.com/a/454873
<krabador> a quanto pare quel chip è un po' problematico
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-19
<Jhyrachy2> domanda cretina
<Jhyrachy2> se non ricordo la password del forum E non ho più accesso alla mail (avendo fatto l'account nel 2008) ho qualche speranza di recuperla?
<Jhyrachy2> o è il posto sbagliato per chiedere?
<Jhyrachy> bene
<Jhyrachy> entrato col bouncer
<Jhyrachy> se qualcuno mi sa dire qualcosa mi scriva anche in pvt, ricontrollo domani al massimo. Grazie mille!
<sergios> salve a tutti, sto cercando di instllare lo scanner della stampante multifunzione da questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/EpsonMulti al link per il download sono presenti sia i file .rpm che i .deb la guida mi dice di scaricare gli rpm e convertirli con alien, se scarico direttamente gli rpm sarà lo stesso?
<sergios> ubuntu 14.04 stampante/scanner epson sx230
<sergios> errata corrige: se scarico direttamente i .deb ...?
<akis24> sergios: usa i file .deb
<sergios> akis24, ok grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<sergios> seguendo la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/EpsonMulti ho installato i pacchetti previsti nei preparativi, ho scaricato i deb direttamente disponibili ed installati da ubuntu software center per me più facile perchè non riuscivo con il comando "sudo dpkg -i pipslite-cups*.deb", al posto di pipslite-cup* mi sa che dovevo inserire il nome del file?  -.-'
<sergios> ci sono arrivato solo adesso... scusate l'ignoranza sono molto arrugginito
<sergios> Ho un altro problema: i driver per lo scanner della multifunzione epson sx230 vengono forniti con un archivio compresso http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=EN&CN2=&DSCMI=50490&DSCCHK=9bee23c37da88ed00bd9585110a30276f1568a34
<sergios> e con il seguente manuale http://download.ebz.epson.net/man/linux/iscan_e.html#sec6-1
<sergios>  per lanciare lo script come indicato al punto 6.1.1 "auto installation in script", cosa devo scrivere esattamente nel terminale?
<sergios> sono riuscito a lanciare lo script scompattando il pacchetto, entrando da teminale nella cartella e lanciando il comando come da guida ma lo scanner continua a non funzionare!!! sob
<Guest21342> ciao, ho un problema con la condivisione in rete. ho una rete composta da un mac, win 10 ed ora anche con linux
<Guest21342> ho scaricato samba, lo condiviso la cartella e fin qui tutto bene
<Guest21342> sia il mac che Win vedono linux, ma quando cerco di accedere non riconosce l’utente.
<Guest21342> inserisco il nome e la password, ma mi dice che login o password non sono corretti.
<Guest21342> cosa posso fare?
<enniozzzz> ciao! ho appena installato ubuntu in dual boot. tutto bene al momento, solo che non riesco a far funzionale il wlan
<enniozzzz> al momento sono connesso in tethering usb con il mio smartphone
<enniozzzz> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<krabador> enniozzzz, apri il terminale
<krabador> enniozzzz, hai installato ubuntu 16.04, main o derivata ?
<enniozzzz> 16.04 main
<krabador> enniozzzz, sudo lshw -C network | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> enniozzzz, incolla qui solo la linea url , risultante
<enniozzzz> scusate.. connessione persa
<enniozzzz> su additional driver vedo la mia scheda
<krabador> enniozzzz, incolla qui solo la linea url , risultante
<krabador> enniozzzz, altrimenti parliamo di nulla
<enniozzzz> ma quando prvo a metter la spunta e applicare, ritorna come prima, senza spunta
<krabador> enniozzzz, sudo lshw -C network | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> enniozzzz, incolla qui solo la linea url , risultante
<enniozzzz> https://ptpb.pw/XUVn
<enniozzzz> http://pastebin.com/6ddDWx2H
<enniozzzz> eccolo
<enniozzzz> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !bcm | enniozzzz
<ubot-it> enniozzzz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<ubuntu_> exit
<ubuntu_> quit
<ubuntu_> exit
<krabador> ubuntu_, non essere timido
<tain> Buongiorno/Buonasera. Ho la sensazione che Ubuntu non capisca se la mia batteria è in carica.
<tain> Ecco, qualche secondo fa era a 37%. Adesso è 36%. Ma sono sicuro (almeno) di non aver sbagliato nulla, insomma, fino alla mia vecchia installazione funzionava perfettamente.
<matadores> #chat
<matadores> ##chat
<akis24> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matadores> grazie akis24
<akis24> di nulla
<Umberto> Salve. Non riesco a installare la firma digitale su firefox
<akis24> Umberto: qui si supporta solo software ufficiale presente nei repo di ubuntu
<Carlin0> !chat | Umberto
<ubot-it> Umberto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> ops :)
<Umberto> grazie ciao
<acquarica> ciao ragazz* buonasera.. ho bisogno di un consiglio.. sono da due anni con la 14.04, ora sto formattando e vorrei mettere la 16.04 ma in giro leggo di pareri negativi. Cosa mi consigliate? 14.04 ancora o posso mettere la 16.04? Grazie
<Carlin0> acquarica, tieni conto che la 14.04 ha ancora 3 anni di supporto se non hai problemi di sorta tieni quella , se invece installi ex-novo forse meglio la 16.04
<acquarica> Carlin0: è un'installazione ex-novo ma se c'è anche una possibilità che la 16.04 possa essere acerba preferisco la 14.04
<Carlin0> ormai ha 5 mesi non è acerba
<acquarica> Carlin0: intendimi.. acerba nel senso che può avere qualche cosa che non va benissimo (tipo compatibilità driver nvidia, processore i7 o altro)
<acquarica> Carlin0: tu cosa installeresti ora su un desktop da lavoro?
<Carlin0> !chat | acquarica
<ubot-it> acquarica: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<acquarica> avevo scordato questa regola XD
<esulu> ciao a tutti avete sotto mano un bash script per riavviare il servizio apache2
<esulu> ?
<magics> sera
<krabador> !ciao | magics
<ubot-it> magics: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<magics> ho problema con il boot di kubuntu, dopo aver aggiornato kubuntu alla versione 16.04, dal boot manager slezione kubuntu, e mi appare all'avvio, grub>
<magics> adessso sono con la live di kubuntu
<krabador> !dettagli | magics
<ubot-it> magics: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<krabador> aggiungendo se è in dual boot
<magics> mi apppare solo alll'avvio la shell grub>
<magics> mentre se seleziono win 10 funziona
<magics> da win boot manager
<magics> Chi mi aiuta a reinstallare il grub2
<krabador> magics, fornisci dettagli
<krabador> come richiesto
<magics> ok
<krabador> magics, non hai letto il messaggio ?
<krabador> !qualcuno | magics
<ubot-it> magics: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<magics> kubuntu 16.04 cpu intel E8400 4giga ram ddr2 scheda video gt630, problema grub2
<magics> http://pastebin.com/vb4XtKUv
<krabador> !grub | magics
<ubot-it> magics: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<magics> fatto mi da errori
<krabador> magics, aspetta
<magics> grazie
<krabador> vuoi per favore indicare
<krabador> se hai uefi attivo o meno?
<magics> come si vide dimmi il comando
<krabador> magics, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> magics, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<magics> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23204221/
<krabador> ok, segui la guida di ripristino di grub
<magics> ubuntu@kubuntu:~$ sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<magics> mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<krabador> magics, riavvia la live, rientra qui
<magics> ma lo riavviata ed sono entrato qui non ho fatto nulla nessun comando
<magics> solo eseguito le tue istruzioni
<krabador> nel frattempo non hai riavviato
<krabador> da quando sei entrato
<magics> ok aspetta
<magics> buona sera
<magics> krabador ho avuto problemi per entrare rieccomi
<magics> se ci sei ancora mi puoi aiutare ad installare il grub2 sono con la live di kubuntu 1604
<krabador> !grub | magics , stando attento alla giusta partizione di sistema
<ubot-it> magics , stando attento alla giusta partizione di sistema: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<magics> kubuntu@kubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<magics> kubuntu@kubuntu:~$ sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<magics> mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<magics> eravamo fermi qui
<krabador> ehm
<krabador> !grub | magics , stando attento alla giusta partizione di sistema
<ubot-it> magics , stando attento alla giusta partizione di sistema: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> non credo tu ti stia concentrando ad adattare la guida
<krabador> alla tua partizione di sistema
<magics> mi puoi guidare tu
<krabador> magics, con sudo fdisk -l vedi qual'è la partizione di sistema ubuntu
<krabador> al posto di /dev/sda1 devi mettere quella
<magics> bene provo
<krabador> magics,non copiare incollare i comandi che vedi nelle guide, senza aver capito a cosa servono
<krabador> magics, cio' che ti ho detto, è chiarito molto precisamente nella guida di cui stiamo parlando
<krabador> magics, se hai mandato altri comandi di mount, riavvia la live, ripeti tutto da capo
<magics> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23204457/
<magics> notte a domani casomai rientro
<Bobbix> Buonasera, qualche giorno fa ho scaricato la iso della live di LUBUNTU 16.04 32bit, sono andato per installarla in una Virtualbox e mi sono ritrovato con Ubuntu 16.04 e pergiunta a 64bit.
<Bobbix> Per sicurezza ho riscaricato la ISO e confermo che sui link di download c'è la iso sbagliata. Possibile?
<krabador> Bobbix, puoi segnalare il link per favore?
<Bobbix> Aspè
<Bobbix> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Bobbix> Basta andare sulla riga "lubuntu" e a destra lasciare il ddefault 16.04 32bit... la ISO una volta installata conteneva invece Ubuntu Standard con Unity.
<krabador> Bobbix, so com'è fatto il sito, ed al momento punta alle 2 iso corrette
<Bobbix> NON hai capito
<krabador> Bobbix, prendo la segnalazione, ma al momento, punta alle 2 iso corrette.
<Bobbix> NO
<Bobbix> Ascolta... fammi scriver
<krabador> le ho provate personalmente , un mese fa
<krabador> e sono entrambe di lubuntu
<Bobbix> E allora sono cambiate
<Bobbix> il file ISO si chiama "lubuntu--etc.." ma dopo che  l'hai masterizzato e lo installi vedrai che c'è Ubuntu.
<krabador> Bobbix, grazie per la segnalazione verificheremo.
<krabador> Bobbix, hai altre domande?
<Bobbix> Verificate pure... no volevo solo segnalare (mi pareva molto strana come cosa).
<Bobbix> Scusatemi, 'notte.
<krabador> Bobbix, se non verificassimo, che hai segnalato a fare :D ?
<Bobbix> :-D
<d4nnij3999> raga finalmente uff
<d4nnij3999> krabador ci sei?
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-20
<mate|8629-2> Salve a tutti ho un problema con Ubuntu MATE 16.04.01 LTS ed il mio Acer Aspire ONE d150-1 Bk, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ExPBoy> mate|8629-2, se non spieghi mica abbiamo la palla di vetro noi
<Carlin0> ExPBoy, dagli tempo di formulare la domanda , che fretta hai
<ExPBoy> Carlin0, poi scappa devo fare presto :)
<mate|8629-2> Ho installato Ubuntu MATE 16.04.01 LTS su un netbook della Acer, Acer Aspire ONE D150-1 Bk e ho riscontrato due problemi:
<mate|8629-2> 1) Quando cerco di spegnere il PC, da Ubuntu vado sull' icona per spegnere il computer, clicco su arresta ma il PC non si spegne, anzi va in standby, così sono costretto a ripremere il pulsante di accensione del pc e una volta che è ripartito, devo nuovamente selezionare l' icona di spegnimento e solo così il pc si spegne, stessa cosa in avvio, pre
<mate|8629-2> mo il pulsante di accensione, dopo la schermata del Bios, il pc va in standby, così devo di nuovo premere il pulsante di accensione e solo così il pc si accende,..quale può essere il problema?
<mate|8629-2> 2) a volte dopo che il pc si è acceso, il Wi-Fi del mio PC con mostra nessuna rete, così ogni volta sono costretto a dare il comando " sudo service network-manager restart " e dopo tutto torna perfettamente funzionante, perchè?
<pigi71> salve a tutti
<pigi71> sono un povero newbie
<pigi71> sto provando a installare ubuntu su virtualbox con le immagini che trovo sul sito
<pigi71> per adesso ho scaricato la 16.04 LTS 32 bit
<pigi71> io ho una macchina win10 home 64 bit
<pigi71> il primo avvio di virtualbox sembra andare bene, fino a quando carica l'interfaccia grafica. a quel punto lo schermo cambia risoluzione e diventa un pout purri di caratteri senza senso
<pigi71> qualcuno ha qualche idea di quale potrebbe essere il problema?
<pigi71> ehm
<pigi71> c'è nessuno?
<mate|8629-2> pigi71: In che senso hai una macchina win10 home 64 bit?,..su questo sistema hai installato virtualbox?
<pigi71> yes
<pigi71> (grazie per la risposta)
<mate|8629-2> ok che immagine hai scaricato di ubuntu?
<pigi71> ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<mate|8629-2> ok e come hai impostato la macchina virtuale dove gira Ubuntu?
<pigi71> dunque... memoria di base 2048 MB
<pigi71> Memoria video 32 MB
<pigi71> l'hd è vdi 64 GB
<pigi71> le caratteristiche della mia macchina (Reale): ram 16 GB, Video 128 MB, HD 1TB
<pigi71> hai bisogno di altro?
<pigi71> ah... la virtualbox usa solo 1 degli 8 processori a disposizione
<pigi71> adesso sto provando a scaricare anche la ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<mate|8629-2> Allora, io ho una macchina virtuale con una distro Debian, e dalle impostazioni VirtualBox in " Schermo " e poi " memoria video " , ho 128 MB con accelerazione 3D abilitata, io invece in Processori ho 2 CPU mentre in " Accelerazione " ho " predefinita " e poi ho il tivk/spunta su " Abilita VT-x / AMD-V " e " abilita paginazione nifificata " ,..prov
<mate|8629-2> a con queste impostazioni...
<pigi71> non mi fa cambiare l'impostazione dei processori
<pigi71> uhm...
<pigi71> nè accelerazione
<pigi71> mi sa che mi è venuto in mente quale potrebbe essere il problema
<pigi71> su un altro pc avevo dovuto giocare con qualcosa come "abilita virtualizzazione intel" nel bios... credi che possa essere questo il problema
<pigi71> ?
<Carlin0> pigi71, in linea di massima qui si da supporto solo a installazioni reali , per quello che vuoi fare tu consulta la documentazione di virtualbox
<mate|8629-2> Non ne sono tanto sicuro, però credo che sia una condizione indispensabile avere attivato nel bios, quell' impostazione...prova a vedere se è attivata o meno, che tipo di motherboard hai?
<pigi71> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700HQ CPU @ 2.60GHz
<pigi71> scusa Carlin0.
<pigi71> è un laptop hp pavilion da gaming
<mate|8629-2> ah ok, entra nel Bios e controlla se ci sono impostazioni che si riferiscono a " virtualizazzione Intel " o qualcosa del genere e prova ad abilitarla
<pigi71> ok... per farlo devo riavviare... a dopo
<pigi71> beh... grazie a tutti... e in particolare a mate|8629-2
<pigi71> era proprio quello il problema...
<pigi71> al contrario dell'ultima volta virtualbox non dava errore, ma la macchina non funzionava. è stato sufficiente cliccare su enable virtualization nel bios
<pigi71> Grazie ancora
<mate|8629-2> pigi71: di nulla figurati :-)
<mate|8629-2> Qualcuno per il mio problema, lo riposto: o installato Ubuntu MATE 16.04.01 LTS su un netbook della Acer, Acer Aspire ONE D150-1 Bk e ho riscontrato due problemi:
<mate|8629-2> 1) Quando cerco di spegnere il PC, da Ubuntu vado sull' icona per spegnere il computer, clicco su arresta ma il PC non si spegne, anzi va in standby, così sono costretto a ripremere il pulsante di accensione del pc e una volta che è ripartito, devo nuovamente selezionare l' icona di spegnimento e solo così il pc si spegne, stessa cosa in avvio, pre
<mate|8629-2> mo il pulsante di accensione, dopo la schermata del Bios, il pc va in standby, così devo di nuovo premere il pulsante di accensione e solo così il pc si accende,..quale può essere il problema?
<mate|8629-2> 2) a volte dopo che il pc si è acceso, il Wi-Fi del mio PC con mostra nessuna rete, così ogni volta sono costretto a dare il comando " sudo service network-manager restart " e dopo tutto torna perfettamente funzionante, perchè?
<mate|8629-2> * Ho..
<mate|8629-2> Ho notato anche che prima di spegnere il PC, compare solo una scritta che dice " dev/sda1 clean xxxxxxx bytes, xxxxxx bytes " , qualcosa del genere, se non erro questo è un ouput di " fsck " ,... può essere collegato al mio primo problema?,...per quanto riguarda il secondo problema, ho provato a dare il comando " sudo systemctl status network-manag
<mate|8629-2> er " quando si verifica l' errore che vi ho detto e prima di riavviare il servizio " network-manager " ed ecco cosa ricevo in output: https://thepb.in/p/76hErQzXPk1HV
<ExPBoy> mate|8629-2, hai anche windows?
<ExPBoy> vabbhè ciao
<mate|8629-2> ExPBoy: su questo netbook no, prima vi era installato windows xp, poi ho formattato tutto per metter solo Ubuntu MATE
<rudi> buongiorno, vorrei avere supporto per quanto riguarda l'installazione. nello specifico ho problemi con le partizioni ed i tipi di partizione da usare
<trusthope> scusate ma volevo chiedervi se e possibile aggiornare il kernel ad una versione piu recente?
<trusthope> della 4.4?
<krabador> trusthope, piu' recente rispetto a quello distribuito nei repository?
<trusthope> si visto che l'unico disponibile nelle repository è il 4.4 no?
<krabador> trusthope, la politica della distribuzione è di avere un kernel modificato in base alle caratteristiche della distribuzione, in cui mettono backports di caratteristiche importanti di kernel successivi, fin quando non si passa appunto ad una versione successiva al repo
<krabador> nelle lts , con le point release si passa a kernel successivi, con le versioni intermedie , uscendo ogni 6 mesi, c'è direttamente all'interno la versione di kernel di periodo, o immediamente precedente, se non c'è stato tempo di lavorarci sopra
<trusthope> ok pero le differenze tra un 4.4 ed un 4.7 rimangono quindi se uno vuole aggiornare il tutto dovrebbe seguire le uscite del kernel definiti stable no?
<krabador> contemporaneamente , i dev del kernel lavorano alle versioni contemporanee del kernel, che baseranno la versione ubuntu successiva
<krabador> trusthope, ubuntu è concepita in modo per cui all'utente conviene aspettare
<krabador> per stabilità, integrazione , eccetera
<krabador> tecnicamente, se vuoi provare versioni successive, puoi provare le versioni in sviluppo, dei kernel dev di ubuntu
<krabador> che, essendo rilasci "per gli addetti ai lavori" , possono presentare problematiche
<trusthope> ok grazie per le risposte
<krabador> di niente.
<NuovoDiUbuntu> salve non so come installare driver per pennetta dvb-t chi mi può aiutare?
<NuovoDiUbuntu> possiedo ubuntu 11.10 32 bit
<NuovoDiUbuntu> questo è quello che trovo nel cd di installazione:
<NuovoDiUbuntu>     a. Install driver with source code
<NuovoDiUbuntu>         Alternatively, you may compile and install the driver source code manually,
<NuovoDiUbuntu>         
<NuovoDiUbuntu>         1) In the folder 'IT9135_SRC', type the following command to compile & install it9135 DVB-T driver dvb-usb-it9135.ko.
<Nuovo> come installare driver per usb dvb-t?
<Nuovo> ecco cosa mi dice la guida nel cd di installazione:
<Nuovo> http://pastebin.com/CKg0dgu3
<Nuovo> chi mi può aiutare?
<RSA4096> Ciao a tutti, come posso fare facilmente una immagine di recupero della mia installazione?
<krabador> Nuovo, apri il terminale
<krabador> RSA4096, man dd
<Nuovo> ok
<Nuovo> fatto krabador
<krabador> Nuovo, lsb_release -a
<krabador> !pastebint | Nuovo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pastebint'
<krabador> !pastebin | Nuovo
<ubot-it> Nuovo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> fai questo .
<Nuovo> http://pastebin.com/zWRHPzK1 krabador
<Nuovo> ?
<Nuovo> redme usb dvb-t http://pastebin.com/JRYj4rj9
<krabador> Nuovo, 11.10 è fuori supporto da aprile 2013
<Nuovo> :( ma per quello che mi serve devo usare 11.10
<krabador> Nuovo, allora prenditene le responsabilità
<krabador> non ha piu' avuto aggiornamento kernel, che possono abbondantemente aver risolto il tuo problema
<Nuovo> voglio installare openplipc
<krabador> Nuovo, rivolgiti a loro
<Nuovo> a chi?
<Nuovo> a loro chi krabador?
<krabador> le risorse ufficiali degli sviluppatori / della comunità del software di cui stai parlando
<Nuovo> non non è il problema del software ma non so come installare driver della pennetta su ubuntu
<Nuovo> :(
<Nuovo> dici che con ubuntu recente non ho questo problema di installazione?
<krabador> Nuovo, mi dispiace per il broncino, ma qui dentro si fornisce assistenza alle versioni ufficialmente in supporto
<krabador> che sono 12.04 , 14.04, 16.04
<krabador> per tutto il resto #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !chat | Nuovo
<ubot-it> Nuovo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Nuovo> se installo ubuntu 14.04 non avrò problemi all' installazione?
<krabador> Nuovo, non ci si puo' mettere la mano sul fuoco, ma si puo' intervenire direttamente in maniera piu' efficace
<krabador> Nuovo, lsusb -v
<krabador> con questo device inserito
<krabador> e fa pastebin a mano
<mate|8629-2> Ho un problema con Ubuntu MATE 16.04.01 LTS su un Acer Aspire ONE D150-1 Bk, il mio problema è questo ---> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&p=4916903#p4916903 se qualcuno può aiutarmi, può rispondere anche qui, Grazie
<Nuovo> cosa intendi krabador con lsusb -v ?
<krabador> mate|8629-2, perchè non scrivi anche sul forum internazionale ;)
<krabador> Nuovo, è un comando da mandare nel terminale
<Nuovo> krabador http://pastebin.com/K8hXhWPY attualmenta sta aggiornando al 12 lts
<Nuovo> aggiornamento al 12.04 lts
<krabador> Nuovo, con un kernel successivo al 3.4, i devices basati sul chip che monta la tua scheda , sono segnalati come supportati
<krabador> Nuovo, per questo è importante avere una versione del sistema contemporanea.
<Nuovo> krabador quale mi consigli ?
<krabador> Nuovo, fa un supporto di installazione, o usb, o dvd, di 14.04.5 , fallo partire in sessione di prova, in modo da vedere come va senza installare nulla
<krabador> se ti va bene come va prestazionalmente, fatti un bel backup dei dati importanti,e fa una bella installazione pulita .
<krabador> Nuovo, se indichi i dettagli
<krabador> !dettagli | Nuovo
<ubot-it> Nuovo: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<krabador> ti si puo' consigliare meglio , al di la della versione, se una derivata puo' far meglio al caso tuo
<Nuovo> tanto posso cancellare tutto non ho installato nulla solo os, c'e' un comando da terminale per sapere tutte le caratteris
<Nuovo> tiche?
<krabador> Nuovo, sudo lshw
<Nuovo> http://pastebin.com/UUAXjFrf krabador
<krabador> Nuovo, 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter questa con linux è un problema
<krabador> perchè è storicamente pessimente supportata,e allo stato attuale, veramente molto scarsa prestazionalmente
<krabador> per il resto, cpu, e ram, puoi usare anche 16.04
<Nuovo> tanto servirà come muletto questo notebook
<Nuovo> vorrei usare questo notebook per installare enigma2 usarlo come modem dtt enigma2
<Nuovo> ;)
<krabador> l'occhiolino fallo solo se ci sei riuscito ;)
<Nuovo> a ok :( va meglio così?
<Nuovo> in alternativa conosci disto con enigma2 già installata che possa andare bene x questo notebook krabador ?
<Nuovo> tanto serve solo x quello non x altro
<krabador> il "vorrei" su linux, ha sempre bisogno di argomentazioni che devono essere già in mano all'utente, piuttosto che ai suoi consulenti
<krabador> Nuovo, linux non è un sistema operativo per fare furbate.
<Nuovo> no no :(
<krabador> !chat | Nuovo
<ubot-it> Nuovo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vittorioo> ciao, ho un pc desktop con mate quando lo connetto a internet comincia ad inviare dati non so a chi in pratica satura l'adsl e rende quasi impossibile la navigazione, ho provato a creare un altro utente ma la storia non cambia
<Carlin0> vittorioo, sicuro che invii e non riceva ?
<vittorioo> su questo sono abbastanza sicuro si vede bene da mate system monitor ho installato anche wireshark ma non capisco come usarlo
<Carlin0> vittorioo, installa etherape e vedi dove si connette
<Carlin0> !info etherape
<ubot-it> etherape (source: etherape): graphical network monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 668 kB, installed size 3078 kB
<vittorioo> ok ci provo
<vittorioo> vittorio
<vittorioo> ho qualche problema a installare non riesco internet non funziona comunque provo ancora
<Carlin0> vittorioo, sudo apt install etherape
<vittorioo> si ho provato con il terminale ma non riesco ad installare lavoro adesso con il firewall chiuso per le connessioni in uscita ed è tutto fermo appena apro eth0 inizia ad inviare dati e non funziona più in ricezione
<vittorioo> si è installato....
<Carlin0> vittorioo, mi sa che hai pasticciato un po di cose
<vittorioo> credo anche io .... sembra questo ip 122.220.30.131
<porpora> Buona sera. Vorrei gentilmente sapere perchè il lettore cd dvd non legge da quando ho installato ubuntu. espelle il disco ma non legge. Grazie.
<krabador> porpora, effettua manutenzione ordinaria del lettore, riprova e riproponi la questione.
<porpora> come faccio la manutenzione?
<krabador> porpora, consulta un centro assistenza hardware se non hai esperienza in quel senso
<porpora> posso avere i recapiti? Io ho scaricato Ubuntu da internet...
<vittorioo> si presume che il lettore prima di ubuntu funzionava...???
<porpora> Certo!
<krabador> ubuntu è il sistema, e qui puoi avere assistenza sul sistema. Per quanto riguarda hardware, puoi rivolgerti a chiunque si occupi di questo
<porpora> Centro Assistenza del PC?
<krabador> porpora, hai bisogno dello spelling ?
<porpora> Perché siete sempre scortesi?
<porpora> Grazie, gentilisimo
<vittorioo> si presume che se prima funzionava difficilmente quando si installa ubuntu si sia rotto, poco probabile me potrebbe essere
<porpora> Grazie
<krabador> vittorioo, con i se ed i ma non si va da nessuna parte. I problemi di lettura di un dispositivo ottico sono al 95% di tipo hardware
<porpora> Attenzione! Si interviene solo se si è preparati!
<krabador> e di un coefficiente ben esteso di tipologie, che non riguarda questo canale. Nel momento in cui l'utente presenta un lettore funzionante senza ombra di dubbio
<krabador> allora si passa alla diagnostica software del discorso.
<vittorioo> porpora prova a vedere in qualche modo se funziona con windows
<krabador> per tutto il resto #ubuntu-it-chat
<porpora> Diagnostica software del discorso?
<krabador> vittorioo , porpora  ^
<Nuovo> aiuto installazione driver usb dvb-t ubuntu 12.04 lts 32 bit
<Epson> ciao a tutti
<Carlin0> Nuovo, che driver devi installare ?
<Epson> qualcuno può aiutarmi a settare una stampante di rete?
<Epson> ho provato ma non va nessun driver!
<Epson> e se provo a scaricare il driver dell epson si blocca...
<Nuovo> chi mi spiega come si : Install driver with source code ?
<Epson> qualcuno mi puo aiutare su istallazione driver stampante?
<Guest83655> dB
<akis24> !stampanti | Epson
<ubot-it> Epson: stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<Epson> grazie akis
<Epson> ma non riesco lo stesso
<akis24> Epson: modello esatto stampante che il nick gia' dice quasi tutto
<ferdi004> ragazzi ho ubuntu mate
<Epson> WF 4630
<ferdi004> come faccio ad aumentare la luminosità del mio pc
<akis24> Epson:  eppure di solito i file da installare sono .deb  quindi nulla di complicato che file hai scaricato intendo driver ?
<ferdi004> come faccio ad aumentare la luminosità del mio pc
<ferdi004> ?
<ferdi004> ?
<ferdi004> ?
<ferdi004> ?
<ferdi004> ?
<ferdi004> ?
<ferdi004> ?
<ferdi004> ?
<akis24> ferdi004: ancora!!!!!
<ferdi004> ?
<Epson> ferdi non credo sia il giusto modo per chiedere
<lore78> ho ubuntu mate come faccio ad aumentare la luminosità del mio pc ?
<Epson> cmq stavo seguendo questa procedura: tramite stampanti--aggiungi--stampante di rete--scelgo la mia--
<akis24> lore78: usando i tasti funzione forse
<lore78> che sarebbero ?
<akis24> Epson: hai installato driver oppure no ?
<Epson> ho provato uno generico
<Epson> niente
<Epson> se scelgo epson non esiste il mio modello
<Epson> se invece scelgo di terze parti (e quindi epson) si impalla il download/istallazione
<akis24> lore78:  di solito su alcuni pc Fn piu' le frecce dipende  leggi il manuale
<lore78> grazie cane bastardo
<akis24> Epson: vai sul sito della epson e scaricati i driver
<Epson> ci credi se ti dico che non li trovo sul sito?
<akis24> Epson: qui per essere precisi ci sono i tuoi ..  http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModuleFromResult
<Epson> mi da 0 items
<akis24> Epson: vai qui inserisci modello stampante e sistema operativo e li trovi http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/
<akis24> Epson: vedi di metterci qualcosa di tuo se no la stampante non la installi mai eh ..
<krabador> aiutati che Dio ti aiuta...
<Nuovo> krabador ho installato 12.04 lts come installo driver per dvb-t ?
<krabador> Nuovo, ehm....
<Nuovo> http://pastebin.com/QcfKhmnj
<krabador> abbiamo parlado di provare 14.04.5 , e che con il tuo hardware va bene anche 16.04
<krabador> Nuovo, lasci parlare per fare come ti pare?
<Nuovo> ok
<Nuovo> scusa :(
<Nuovo> installo 16.04 allora
<Nuovo> o la 14.4.5?
<Nuovo> :/
<krabador> non ti devi scusare. Non è semplice educazione, tenere in considerazione le risposte di un interlocutore?
<Nuovo> si ma visto che ci ha messo 2 ore x aggiornare pensavo si potesse fare anche con il 12.04
<Nuovo> errore mio
<krabador> 11.10 che avrai trovato dentro quel pc, o in un dvd in qualche soffitta, anche se aggiornato a 12.04 , non è il modo migliore per candidarsi alla massima efficienza
<krabador> a maggior ragione di un sistema che non si conosce, e come da te ben specificato, serve solo per raggiungere un determinato scopo, che non ti stimolerà ulteriormente ad imparare ad usarlo
<Nuovo> lo scaricato 11.10 xchè dalla guida parlava di 11.10
<krabador> le guide vecchie per installazione di driver, è normale che riportino la versione all'epoca dei fatto
<Nuovo> ok sto scaricando 14.4.5
<Nuovo> giusto
<krabador> Nuovo, fa prove, sia con 14.04.5 che 16.04.1
<Epson> nulla rimane bloccato su installazione.... (driver per la stampante)
<krabador> scegli quella con cui ti trovi meglio, installi
<Nuovo> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ ?
<Epson> possibile sia cosi complicato installare un driver per stampanti!
<Epson> :/
<akis24> Epson: no ma dipende da quello che fai o hai fatto
<krabador> Epson, non lo è , se ti armi di pazienza, e di manualità generica di uso pc
<krabador> Epson, se mancano entrambe, è dura fare qualsiasi cosa, con qualsiasi sistema, con qualsiasi pc
<Nuovo> 32 o 64?
<Epson> hai pienamente ragione
<Nuovo> krabador?
<Epson> ma ho provato piu soluzioni e nessuna va
<Epson> e alcune di queste non vanno perche si freeza cosi e non continua
<krabador> Epson, se provi soluzioni sbagliate, o ti mancano i criteri per giudicarle, puo' ulteriormente essere dura
<krabador> !dettagli | Epson
<ubot-it> Epson: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<krabador> Nuovo, datti una calmata, non è un call center. Ti metti educatamente ad aspettare le risposte, ok ?
<Nuovo> si sto calmo
<Nuovo> :/
<krabador> beh ,no, vito che chiedi e fai ping direttamente a nick
<Nuovo> ma e per dire che c'e' lò con te
<krabador> Nuovo, con la cpu a tua disposizione , vanno bene entrambe. Se l'uso successivo che ne devi fare, è esclusivo di una o dell'altra architettura, vedi tu
<Epson> Ubuntu 16.04 lts  - intel core i5 cpu m480- 8gb ram - hp pavilion g series
<Epson> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Nuovo> ok grazie
<Epson> e il problema è non riuscire a istallare driver per stampante di rete epson wf 4630
<akis24> Epson:  ma i file li hai scaricati ?
<krabador> Epson, per pastebin non si intende che devi mandare la voce !pastebin in canale, è nell'ottica di usare quello strumento per far vedere al canale risultati di comandi
<krabador> Epson, utili a diagnosticare il problema
<Epson> si krabador me ne sono reso conto :D
<krabador> Epson, in tutto questo, come chiede akis24 , aggiungici che driver hai cercato di installare e perchè non vanno
<Epson> akis24 si ho anche provato a  scaricato i driver dal sito epson come da te suggerito
<Nuovo> per creare usb installabile con ubuntu cosa si usa?
<Epson> ma rimane bloccato in istallazione
<krabador> !usbwin | Nuovo
<ubot-it> Nuovo: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> Nuovo, se hai solo ubuntu, sudo dd if=/percorso/del/file.iso of=/dev/sdx
<Nuovo> si su windows si lo so ma su ubuntu non c'e' nulla?
<krabador> Nuovo, dove x è la lettera di unità
<Nuovo> a ok
<krabador> Nuovo, vedi che non stai calmo?
<Nuovo> :(
<krabador> il broncio lo dovremmo usare noi ;)
<Epson> quello che ho scaricato sul sito dell epson è epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.6.8-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb
<Epson> che si blocca
<akis24> Epson: e tu che versione di ubuntu hai installato  32 o 64 bit ?
<Epson> poi ho provato tramite stampanti aggiungi ecc a metterne uno generico di ubuntu diciamo e stampa ma escono fogli bianchi
<Epson> 64bit
<Nuovo> dove vedo lettera di unità?
<Epson> mentre provando a scaricarne uno di terze parti (epson) si blocca e non continua a installare/scaricare il driver
<akis24> Epson: quindi hai pacioccato con i driver  dovresti rimuovere quelli messi a caso e poi installare quelli giusti
<Epson> gia eliminati credo
<Epson> :/
<krabador> Epson, hai scaricato il manuale per l'installazione driver per linux, dal sito epson ?
<Epson> ehm no
<krabador> Epson, mischiare installazioni di vari driver, non andati a buon fine
<krabador> Epson, quindi nella media fai le cose senza leggere un manuale
<krabador> Epson, quando presente.
<krabador> interessante..
<Epson> no in realta non ho mai visto esserci un manuale
<Epson> ma poi credevo bastasse aggiungerla tramite programma apposito di ubuntu
<Epson> ma non capisco perchè dovrebbe bloccarsi
<krabador> Epson, cerca di non supporre con un sistema che non conosci
<krabador> Epson, http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/support/supDetail.jsp?oid=233682&infoType=Downloads&platform=OSF_O_LINUX
<krabador> qui , che è la pagina di supporto epson per la tua stampante, non solo hai la possibilità di scaricare i vari driver, per i vari sistemi, ma nella sezione linux, puoi scaricare anche il manuale
<Epson> gia ho scaricato il driver dal sito epson ma non lo installa
<Epson> rimane bloccato
<krabador> Epson, leggi il manuale, se hai dubbi / problemi , chiedi.
<Nuovo> dove vedo lettera di unità?
<krabador> Nuovo, te lo stavo dicendo, ma la tua mancanza di calma mi ha stoppato ;)
<krabador> Nuovo, sudo fdisk -l
<Nuovo> ok grazie
<krabador> Nuovo, NON mettere il numero di partizione
<krabador> Nuovo, la pendrive deve essere smontata
<Nuovo> ma se la smonto come la trova? :/
<Epson> esc P oppure esc P R cosa cambia?
<krabador> Nuovo, ehm...
<krabador> Nuovo, non con la pendrive in mano, iserita ma smontata a livello software
<krabador> P/R
<krabador> Epson, P/R
<Nuovo> mi ha dato questo : http://pastebin.com/GpYfAuBh
<krabador> Nuovo, non è inserito niente
<krabador> nessuna pendrive
<krabador> quantomento non ne è rilevata nessuna.
<Epson> rpm o debian?
<Nuovo> la pendriver è inserita o solo premuto su smonta ma è ancora dentro
<Epson> rehat o debian*
<krabador> Nuovo, inserici la pendrive, sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<krabador> Nuovo, e procedi, è quasi scontato che sia sdb
<Epson> redhat* o debian? è molto piu complicato di come pensavo
<Epson> :D
<Nuovo> con pen ins. e comand. prec. mi ha dato questo http://pastebin.com/ywLc1NsH
<Nuovo> con il comando nuovo inserisco ma non appare nulla
<krabador> Epson, perchè non sai minimamente nulla di cosa stai usando, e linux, è un contesto in cui muoversi con cognizione di causa
<krabador> Epson, ubuntu usa i pacchetti deb, che sono il sistema di pacchettizzazione debian
<Epson> e no non lo so l ho installato solo ieri ubuntu
<krabador> Nuovo, sudo umount, non da output , se va a buon fine, e sudo dd neanche
<krabador> Epson, e allora, non è una cosa complicata, ma tutta da scoprire ;)
<Epson> ahah è ok ok
<Epson> sto usando la guida di epson
<Epson> ho messo la stringa sul terminale per istallare il pacchetto debian
<Epson> ma mi dice che devo esser un super utente
<Epson> :D
<krabador> esatto, linux non è un sistema per utenti normali
<krabador> ma super utenti
<krabador> :D
<Epson> esatto
<krabador> Epson, allora manda i comandi con sudo
<krabador> e li mandi da super utente
<Epson> quindi non potro mai installare
<krabador> Epson, se non ti fai domande, sicuramente si :D
<krabador> !comandi | Epson
<ubot-it> Epson: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<krabador> !terminale | Epson
<ubot-it> Epson: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<krabador> !bash | Epson
<ubot-it> Epson: bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<krabador> !wiki | Epson
<ubot-it> Epson: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> Epson, apri e leggi questi link, per un'integrazione nel sistema , che hai installato solo ieri
<akis24> anche perche' senza un minimo di conoscenza la stampante non la installi di sicuro Epson  meglio leggere qualcosa prima
<Epson> io non riesco lo stesso
<akis24> Epson: noi quello che si poteva ti diciamo ma senza un minimo di esperienza da parte tua.. restiamo fermi
<Epson> ma due stringhe da mettere su il terminale dirette non ci sono? io ho messo quelle che mi dice epson
<Epson> ma non va
<akis24> Epson: dal terminale  sudo stringa.deb  e poi invio chiedera' la password scrivila anche se non la vedi e invio
<Epson> si l avevo fatto
<Epson> me l hai detto prima di aggiungere sudo
<Epson> pero non va lo stesso
<Epson> aspetta ti pasto incollo che mi dice
<Epson> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Epson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23207778/
<Epson> questa è la stringa che mi dice il manuale di epson
<Epson> mentre sempre dal sito epson scaricando il driver (che si blocca) avevo letto che devo installare prima il pacchetto LSB
<akis24> Epson: il terminale devi aprirlo dove si trova il file da installare
<f843d0> Epson: l'errore è piuttosto eloquente "impossibile accedere all'archivio: File o directory non esistente"
<Epson> è si
<Epson> molto eloquente
<Epson> ma che comando do allora?
<f843d0> Epson: il comando è giusto, devi solo essere nel folder apposito, _dove_ hai scaricato il file *.deb
<Epson> sudo dpkg -i con il nome del file scaricato?
<f843d0> Epson: esatto, ma _dove_ lo hai scaricato
<Epson> ok provo
<Epson> risposta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23207803/
<Epson> anche se: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23207803/
<Epson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23207802/ *
<Epson> apt-get -f install sto provando
<akis24> Epson: prova a dare   sudo apt-get -f install
<Epson> si fatto
<Epson> ma nulla
<akis24> Epson: hai fatto gli aggiornamenti di sistema dopo installata ?
<Epson> dopo l'istallazione di ubuntu?
<akis24> Epson si certo
<akis24> Epson: dal terminale dai  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  e vedi che risponde se segnala roba da aggiornare fallo e aspetta che finisca
<krabador> akis24, Epson ha iniziato a relazionare gli output del terminale come indizi su quello che gli succede?
<akis24> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23207803/  krabador
<akis24> ora è scomparsa/o
<Epson> eccomi telefonata
<akis24> ah bene tanto noi siamo qui ..
<Epson> eh non sono totalmente multitasking
<Epson> sopratutto con telefonate un po impegnative
<Epson> :/
<krabador> Epson, bene, quando hai finito, torna qui. questo canale ha il log, per la pubblica consultazione che potrebbe non trovare troppo interessante il tuo rapporto col telefon
<krabador> *O
<Epson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23207872/
<Epson> ok krabador! :D :D
<krabador> loredana/ Epson , sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> loredana/ Epson , ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<Epson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23207905/
<Epson> sempre questo....
<Epson> e ovviamente il secondo comando non va non avendolo installato pastebinit
<krabador> ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<krabador> fa pastebin a mano
<krabador> Epson, hai 16.04 ?
 * krabador si augura una risposta entro domani
<Epson> si
<krabador> Epson, allora ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> incolla qui la linea "url"
<Epson> questo è il comando di prima http://paste.ubuntu.com/23207916/
<Epson> https://ptpb.pw/q2cF
<Epson> https://ptpb.pw/q2cF
<krabador> Epson, sudo apt-get update | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<Epson> stesse risposte
<krabador> Epson, no
<krabador> incolla il link
<Epson> https://ptpb.pw/UDM0
<krabador> che , con tutto il rispetto, è diversa da prima ;)
<Epson> non questo?
<krabador> Epson, sudo apt-get -yf install | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<Epson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23207928/
<krabador> Epson, sveglia
<Epson> cosa succede
<krabador> ti si chiede solo l'url
<Epson> https://ptpb.pw/4n1q
<krabador> appunto
<krabador> Epson, df -h | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<Epson> https://ptpb.pw/5Szg
<krabador> Epson, sudo apt-get -y autoclean | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<Epson> https://ptpb.pw/U_GZ
<krabador> Epson, sudo apt-get -y autoremove | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<Epson> https://ptpb.pw/SSLj
<Epson> si vede che ho giusto un po provato mille cose
<krabador> Epson, software-properties-gtk
<Epson> :/
<krabador> si vede che si è imputtanato il sistema
<krabador> e faresti prima a reinstallare
<krabador> Epson, una volta aperta quella finestra , cambia dal menu a tendina "scarica da"
<krabador> i repositories ubuntu
<krabador> selezionando "altro" , e la linea con garr , in italia
<krabador> chiudi poi correttamente la finestra
<Epson> ok
<Epson> ma l ho imputtanato io o c'era qualche problema di fondo?
<Epson> per curiosità
<Epson> se si capisce ovviamente
<krabador> nessun problema di fondo
<Epson> bene
<krabador> Epson, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> Epson, sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-extra-4.4.0-38-generic linux-image-generic | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<Epson> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23207966/
<krabador> Epson, riavvia
<Epson> https://ptpb.pw/SWX9
<Epson> ok
<Epson> ritorno
<popeye74> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | popeye74
<ubot-it> popeye74: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Epson> rieccomio
<krabador> Epson, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> Epson, sudo apt-get -yf install
<Epson> procede
<krabador> fa pastebin  di entrambi
<Epson> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23207988/
<popeye74> sono nuovo e vorrei conoscere meglio ubuntu, sapete indicarmi un canale dove posso chiedere qualche guida oltre la wiki?
<Epson> no ho dato il tuo secondo comando
<Epson> per ora
<krabador> popeye74, questo è il canale ufficiale di supporto tecnico
<Epson> provo quello che mi dice il terminale?
<krabador> popeye74, c'è la chat libera, in #ubuntu-it-chat
<popeye74> ok, chiedo scusa
<Epson> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Epson> ?
<krabador> popeye74, nessun problema, info su installazione eccetera, si possono chiedere anche qui
<popeye74> non sono riuscito ad installare la mia stampante samsung ml1640
<Epson> ahahha
<Epson> dai se aspetti un po te lo spiego io
<Epson> :D :D :/
<popeye74> ok
<krabador> Epson, evita spirito gratuito
<Epson> no scusa se ti ho dato una falsa speranza sono nel tuo stesso problema
<krabador> Epson, questo canale ha il log, non inquinarlo
<akis24> popeye74: sul sito del produttore trovi i driver per installare la stampante
<krabador> Epson, sudo dpkg --configure -a | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<popeye74> non li ho trovati, va bene ora cerco meglio. se ho problemi posso ricontattare?
<Epson> https://ptpb.pw/lfQq
<krabador> popeye74, certo
<krabador> Epson, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Epson, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Epson> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23208018/
<Epson> ho aspettato a dare il secondo comadno
<krabador> Epson, sudo apt-get -yf install | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<Epson> url: https://ptpb.pw/2AcJ
<krabador> Epson, dpkg -l | grep linux | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<Epson> https://ptpb.pw/SHCjù
<Epson> https://ptpb.pw/SHCj
<krabador> Epson, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<krabador> Epson, fa pastebin a mano
<Epson> cioe? copio il tuo coomando a mano?
<krabador> Epson, per favore
<krabador> l'hai spesso fatto prima
<krabador> !paste | Epson
<ubot-it> Epson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Epson> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23208044/
<Epson> si non avevo capito il senso di "a mano"
<krabador> sudo apt-get install lib32z1 zlib1g:i386
<krabador> pastebin a mano
<Epson> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23208056/
<krabador> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<krabador> sudo apt-get install --reinstall zlib1g:i386
<Epson> il primo comando non funziona
<Epson> non risponde nulla dal terminale
<Epson> vado con il secondo? e installo?
<Epson> si è arrabbiato krabador ho fatto una domanda troppo stupida
<Epson> :/ :/
<Epson> :D
<f843d0> Epson: no, non è stupida, è semplicemente fuori luogo. Dai i comandi e riporta il risultato
<Epson> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23208122/
<krabador> Epson, sudo apt-get -f install
<krabador> Epson, pastebin a mano
<krabador> mi sono semplicemente dovuto allontanare
<Epson> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23208243/
<Epson> si scherzavo
<Epson> avevo immaginato
<krabador> Epson, bene, il sistema è sbloccato
<krabador> Epson, sudo apt-get -y autoremove
<krabador> Epson, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Epson, dpkg -l | grep epson | Epson
<krabador> scusami
<krabador> Epson, dpkg -l | grep epson | pastebinit
<krabador> questo, al posto dell'ultimo
<Epson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23208253/
<krabador> Epson, ed è anche stato installato il driver
<Epson> wow provo a stampare?
<krabador> Epson, al di la di altri blocchi subentrati per altri motivi, il comando per l'installazione di un pacchetto deb esterno, puo' dare errore di "non configurazione" in quanto sudo dpkg -i pacchetto.deb NON installa le dipendenze di questo pacchetto
<krabador> che si installano successivamente con sudo apt-get -y install
<krabador> andando a configurare poi anche il pacchetto in oggetto di dpkg -i
<Epson> ok krabador quindi come doveva essere a principio con il pacchetto debian dell epson
<krabador> adesso l'hai finalmente installato
<krabador> Epson, continua a leggere il manuale epson, cosa dice a riguardo
<krabador> Epson, dagli pure un bel riavvio
<Epson> ok krabador!
<krabador> :D
<Epson> ti ringrazio moltissimo per il tempo dedicato!
<krabador> figurati
<Epson> sei stato gentilissimo!
<Epson> e sei una bibbia umana del terminale
<Epson> :D
<krabador> eh, magari :D
<Epson> dopo o domani ti aggiorno se è tutto ok!
<Epson> giusto per un resoconto finale
<krabador> ok, se hai tempo, prova pure adesso
<krabador> cosi' vediamo che succede
<Epson> purtroppo devo scappare! alle 21 ho un appuntamento!
<Epson> Grazie e grazie!
<krabador> di niente, buona serata.
<magics> sera a tutti
<magics> chi mi auta a reinstallare il grub2 in kubuntu 16,04 alla avvio non vedo nenache win 10 , ma solo questo, grub>
<magics> mi è successo dopo averlo aggiornato da terminale alla versione 16.04
<magics> adesso sono con la live di kubuntu
<Carlin0> !grub | magics
<ubot-it> magics: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<magics> ecco il pastebin del comando sudo fdisk -l
<magics> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23208370/
<Carlin0> magics, hai uefi ?
<magics> no
<Carlin0> allora segui il link per il ripristino
<magics> fatto ma non  mi riesce alla avvio mi appare grub>
<Carlin0> sbagli qualcosa
<magics> non so dove sbaglio
<magics> infatti
<Carlin0> magics, il 2° paragrafo de punto 4 lo salti ?
<magics> rivedo
<Carlin0> quello dove parla dela partizione di boot
<Carlin0> magics, lo devi saltare
<magics> non lo salto la prtizione di boot è sda1
<Carlin0> magics, lo devi saltare
<Carlin0> magics, lo devi saltare
<Carlin0> non hai partizione di /boot
<magics> ce un asterisco vedi iil patsebin
<magics> boot
<Carlin0> fai come vuoi allora ...
<magics> dev/sda1  *        718848  982120447 981401600   468G  7 HPFS/NTFS/
<magics> deemmi ipassaggi
<magics> esatti
<Carlin0> quella è una partizione NTFS
<Carlin0> non è una partizione di /boot
<magics> Device     Boot      Start        End   Sectors   Size Id Type
<Carlin0> i passaggi stannno nel wiki
<magics> non funzionano
<Carlin0> salta quel passaggio
<Carlin0> salta quel passaggio
<Carlin0> salta quel passaggio
<magics> mi puoi dare per favore i comandi esatti in base al mio fdisk -l
<magics> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23208370/
<Carlin0> leggi il wiki i comandi sono li ma salta il 2° paragrafo de punto  4 perchè Tu non hai la partizione di /boot
<Carlin0> cosa non ti è chiaro ?
<magics> ok provo
<magics> alla fine mi vede facendo update grub
<magics> solo il win 10
<Carlin0> senti te l'ho detto 3 o 4 volte come fare
<magics> kubuntu@kubuntu:~$ sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<magics> mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<magics> primo punto dove inizio a montare i dispositivi
<magics> cosa sbaglio
<Carlin0> il punto 2 l'hai fatto ?
<magics> si tutto ok
<magics> do po il primo comando del punto 3 e mi da errore
<Carlin0> e che partizione gli hai dato al punto 2 ?
<magics> sbagliato gli dovevo dare la partizione di kubuntu
<magics> :(
<Carlin0> ora prima smonta quella che hai montato
<magics> che comando do
<Carlin0> che comando hai dato ?
<magics> kubuntu@kubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<magics> kubuntu@kubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<magics> asp
<magics> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<iSagitt> buonasera
<Carlin0> dai sudo umount /dev/sda1
<iSagitt> sto cercando di installare il server l2tp sul mio ubuntu server
<iSagitt> ho configurato tutto come da guida per la mia release
<magics> ok
<iSagitt> ma non vuole funzionare, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<magics> umount: /dev/sda1: umount failed: Invalid argument
<Carlin0> dai sudo umount /mnt
<Carlin0> magics, e dopo sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<magics> ok
<Carlin0> e poi segui la guida magics ma salta il 2° paragrafo del punto 4
<Carlin0> quello della partizione di /boot
<magics> ok rifaccio tutto a buon fine
<magics> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23208476/
<magics> dai un occhiata c'è un errore
<magics> forse non rilevante
<Carlin0> è solo un warning
<Carlin0> continua pure
<magics> ok smonto tutto e riavvio
<magics> ciao a tutti grazie
<nuovo> salve
<nuovo> vorrei vedere tv su ubuntu 16.04 possiedo sub dvb-t come faccio x installarla?
<nuovo> usb*
<nuovo> digitando il comand: lsusb non compare nella lista
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-21
<Gianluca> Dear, I'd like to buy a laptop with Ubuntu preintalled (in Italy) but I don't find the right commercial contact (HP / Dell) in order to have some information about the availability of laptop with Ubuntu preinstalled. Could you indicate me, IN ITALY, a commercial contact which could help me?
<Carlin0> !english | Gianluca
<ubot-it> Gianluca: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Gianluca> Ok non avevo inteso. Allora scrivo in italiano. Sto cercando di contattare in HP / Dell (o altri operatori) per capire se esistono laptop con Ubuntu preinstallato (come capisco dal sito di Ubuntu). Sono in fase di cambio laptop e volevo passare a Ubuntu, quindi mi interessava capire se ci sono laptop più "dedicati" a Ubuntu oppure se posso tranquil
<Gianluca> lamente comprare un WIndows e poi installare Ubuntu in seguito. Mi viene pero da dire che se fanno i laptop con Ubuntu preinstallato probabilmente quelli sono più adatti....avete voi qualche contatto commerciale (zona Torino oppure altrove...) che mi possa dare delucidazioni in merito? sui siti di HP / Dell è praticamente impossibile trovare contat
<Gianluca> ti se non sei già cliente....grazie
<Gianluca> o anche un MAC al limite..ma mi pare che i MAC siano molto piu "chiusi" quindi credo non vadano bene
<ExPBoy> !requisiti | Gianluca
<ubot-it> Gianluca: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Carlin0> Gianluca, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/VenditoriUbuntu
<MynameisNick> Buongiorno
<MynameisNick> (7) The access point /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/AccessPoint/0 was not in the scan list.
<MynameisNick> Sostanzialmente il wifi non rileva reti nelle vicinanze. Potete aiutarmi a risolvere?
<ExPBoy> MynameisNick, controlla i dati di accesso della tua rete
<ExPBoy> se ancora non ti colleghi controlla il modem wi fi
<MynameisNick> Ciao ExPBoy
<MynameisNick> In che senso controlla i dati di accesso della tua rete ?
<ExPBoy> MynameisNick, nome utente e pass
<Carlin0> MynameisNick, ma si connetteva o non si è mai connesso ?
<MynameisNick> Sono connesso sulla stessa rete gia' con smartphon e tablet (collegati)
<magics> ciao
<MynameisNick> No mai connesso
<MynameisNick> Ciao Magics
<Carlin0> MynameisNick, che scheda wifi hai ?
<ExPBoy> MynameisNick, che scheda wifi hai?
<ExPBoy> lol
<magics> nonostante tutte le prove, alla avvio non vedo il grub2, ma le operazione vanno tutte a buon fine
<MynameisNick> Non saprei....come faccio a vederlo ?
<magics> vedo: https://www.google.it/search?q=bash+minimal+grub&client=ubuntu&hs=1Q0&channel=fs&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwj3uIzBjKDPAhUJ1xQKHXWmB-cQ_AUICCgB&biw=1280&bih=857#imgrc=9Z6Yvp0KtKZFjM%3A
<MynameisNick> Non so da dove iniziare
<Carlin0> eh mi spiace devo andare ...
<Carlin0> a + tardi forse ora ho da fare
<MynameisNick> Ok Carlin0
<magics> :/
<ExPBoy> MynameisNick, lspci e poi metti su paste
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MynameisNick> su terminale Ispci ?
<ExPBoy> si
<magics> ExPBoy: tu puoi aiutarmi
<ExPBoy> magics, quanti OS hai su quel pc?
<magics> win 10 e kubuntu
<MynameisNick> 2
<MynameisNick> w7 e ubuntu
<MynameisNick> 16.04
<ExPBoy> MynameisNick, chiedevo a magics
<magics> adesso alla avviio vedo nonostante seguito la guita ed andato tutto a buon fine
<magics> vedo: http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/img/1388996380.png
<ExPBoy> magics, all'avvio tieni premuto shift e vedi se compare grub
<magics> devo riavviare quindi :(
<ExPBoy> si
<magics> ok
<magics> rieccomi ciao
<magics> niente da fare all avvio non vedo il grub2 neppure premento shift
<magics> ma vedo sempre https://www.google.it/search?q=min+malbush+grub&client=ubuntu&hs=Dj0&channel=fs&biw=1280&bih=857&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwijm-jakKDPAhUEvRQKHeLaCOgQ_AUIBigB#channel=fs&tbm=isch&q=minimalbush+grub&imgrc=hOEIX6F2Yl1OlM%3A
<magics> nonostante le oprazioni del wiki vadano a buon fine
<magics> la versione che ho è kubuntu 1604 adesso sono con laq live
<magics> ho due sistemi operativi anzi aveveo win 10 e kub
<magics> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<magics> seguo la guida del ripristino, va tutto a buon fine ma non vedo il grub all'avvio
<magics> c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge che non so
<magics> sul grub2
<magics> !qaulcuno
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qaulcuno'
<magics> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<magics> qualcuno mi puo' aiutare ad installare il grub2 correttamente
<MoL0ToV> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema: da una xubuntu 64 16.04 ho creato una chiavetta usb avviabile tramite usb-creator-gtk . mi ha creato 2 partizioni:
<MoL0ToV> Dispositivo Avvio   Start     Fine  Settori  Size Id Tipo
<MoL0ToV> /dev/sdb1   *           0  2470911  2470912  1,2G  0 Vuoto
<MoL0ToV> /dev/sdb2         2451696  2456431     4736  2,3M ef EFI (FAT-12/16/32)
<MoL0ToV> /dev/sdb3         2471936 60647487 58175552 27,8G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<MoL0ToV> la terza l'ho creata io per inserirci file
<MoL0ToV> il problema è che quando connetto la chiavetta mi monta tutto in sola lettura, come faccio a dirgli di montare in lettura scrittura?
<MoL0ToV> c'è nessuno?
<Genbu> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<doom_> salve ho problemi con deja-dup su ubuntu gnome 14.04.5 ho sempre fatto il backup settimanalmente ma ora quando provo a farlo si avvia fa l'analisi e poi si ferma sempre sulla solita cartella che in precedenza avevo scelto di includere nel backup,e poi successivamente ho optato per escluderla dal backup
<MoL0ToV> Genbu l'ho fatta la domanda ma nessuno ha ancora risposto
<MoL0ToV> in pratica ho creato un disco usb avviabile tramite usb-creator-gtk
<doom_> il backup lo faccio su un HD esterno ed  ho abbastanza spazio
<MoL0ToV> e fino ad oggi se poi collegavo la chiavetta il filesystem veniva montato rw
<MoL0ToV> mentre adesso viene montato readonly
<MoL0ToV> come faccio a montarlo rw automaticamente?
<tommm> ciao a tutti. nel bios non è presente la chiavetta usb che ho configurato per l'installazione di ubuntu. come procedo?
<doom_> hey ma non risponde nessuno?
<ulanbator> buon giorno come faccio ad impostare la tastiera italiana su lubuntu 16.04_
<magics> buonpomeriggio
<magics> rieeccomi chi mi aiuta ad installare correttamente il grub2 nel mio kubuntu 1604
<magics> sono conla live
<magics> ho seguito le istruzioni del wiki va tutto a buon fine
<magics> ma mi compare unaschermata nera
<magics> la schermata nera è https://www.google.it/search?q=bash+slim+grub&client=ubuntu&hs=VYk&channel=fs&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiKj5yH0aDPAhVI7xQKHTbtDgcQ_AUICCgB&biw=1280&bih=888#channel=fs&tbm=isch&q=grub+minimal+bash+avvio+&imgrc=bxDWc3NW3WoWXM%3A
<magics> come mai
<magics> Carlin0:
<magics> enzotib:
<magics> ci siete
<magics> o altri che possono aiutarmi
<akis24> magics: esponi il problema e se posti immagini fallo in maniera corretta
<magics> ho aggiornato alla versione successiva di kubuntu
<magics> aveveo gia win 10,
<magics> ho seguito il wiki per il ripristino grub, va tutto ok
<akis24> magics: quindi sei passato da quale versione a che versione ?
<magics> 15 mi pare alla veersione 1604
<magics> mi hanno detto pure di premere shift stamani ma nulla di fatto
<magics> all avvio
<akis24> magics: all'avvio appare grub e poi ?
<magics> mi appare quell immagine cheho messo il link
<magics> con  infine grub> scritto
<akis24> magics: il link apre una pagina con cento miniature ...  postala qui meglio
<akis24> !image | magics
<ubot-it> magics: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<magics> ok
<magics> https://imgur.com/a/Qz6mU
<magics> cambia solo che ce scritto grub 2
<magics> anziche la vecchia versione
<akis24> magics: ora guardo ..
<akis24> magics: allora per quanto mi riguarda come hai avanzato di versione visto che la 15.04 o 15.10 sono fuori supporto da un bel pezzo ?
<akis24> magics: il tuo pc ha bios uefi ?
<magics> no
<magics> avevo la versione 15 04 mi pare non mi ricordo, mi dava la notifica in basso a destra di una nuova versione
<magics> lo lnciata da li
<akis24> magics: hai avanzato da una versione con supporto a nove mesi a una versione lts 16.04
<magics> si
<akis24> magics: non sono la stessa cosa l'ultima release lts era la 14.04
<magics> il rpoble che quando lancio update grub mi trova sia windows 10 che kubuntu coi vai kernel solo che alla avvio mi apare la schermata nra
<magics> quindi
<magics> ?
<akis24> magics: per quanto riguarda grub ti consiglio di provare a usare boot-repair per sistemare grub  scarica la iso ti crei un disco live e segui quello che ti viene richiesto
<magics> e selo installo da qui funziona lo stesso
<magics> ?
<akis24> magics:no usa la live da disco
<magics> ok
<akis24> !bootrepair | magics
<ubot-it> magics: Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<magics> si infatti lo sto scaricando è un file bin
<akis24> magics: di solito è un file .iso e serve a creare un disco live ..
<magics> si iso
<magics> lo masterizzo e vediamo che succede
<akis24> magics: bene segui quanto ti appare a schermo una volta avviata e dovresti sistemare
<magics> ok grazie
<magics> ciao
<akis24> ciao di nulla
<doncip> Ciao
<akis24> !ciao | doncip
<ubot-it> doncip: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<doncip> Ciao ho bisogno di aiuto: sto cercando di installare la versione 2.0 di openmpi
<doncip> L'ho compilata ma ancora nel sistema la versione utilizzata è quella della repository, ovvero 1.8
<doncip> come faccio a cambiare versione?
<doncip> scusa, la versione del sistema è la 1.10
<akis24> doncip: installa la versione presente nei repo ufficiali  non diamo supporto a programmi non presenti li
<doncip> ma io devo far girare un programma che ha bisogno almeno della versione 1.10.3 di openmpi
<doncip> non posso avere aiuto?
<akis24> doncip: prova a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat  se qualcuno risponde
<doncip> ok grazie
<akis24> doncip: on è possibile seguire gli utenti in installazioni ad hoc  non è non volere aiutare ..ù
<epson> buonasera!
<epson> ho alcune problematiche con la stampante. ieri abbiamo risolto molto grazie all'utente krabador ma oggi testanto la stampante non funziona. quando voglio stampare qualcosa inizia a stampare fogli bianchi all infinito.
<epson> qualcuno puo darmi una mano?
<magics> sera
<magics> volevo sapere se era possibile togliere lo sfondo bianco delle icone del desktop di Kubuntu 1604
<echelon90> Ciao a tutti! Vorrei vedere lo status delle porte sul mio server, ma se digito "sudo ufw status verbose" mi dice che "Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded." Ho provato a cercare su google ma niente...c'è qualche anima pia che potrebbe aiutarmi?
<epson> ciao krabador!
<epson> oggi ho provato la stampante
<epson> ma ho un problemino, quando gli faccio stampare un file parte a stapare fogli bianchi all infinito :/
<krabador> ciao epson , io personalmente sto andando via adesso, rivolgi dettagliatamente la questione agli altri utenti del canale
<epson> qualcuno ha qualche idea per poter risolvere?
<doom_> salve ho problemi con deja-dup su ubuntu gnome 14.04.5 ho sempre fatto il backup settimanalmente ma ora quando provo a farlo si avvia fa l'analisi e poi si ferma sempre sulla solita cartella che in precedenza avevo scelto di includere nel backup,e poi successivamente ho optato per escluderla dal backup
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-22
<pasmim> Buongiorno a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | pasmim
<ubot-it> pasmim: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<pasmim> ho un bel problema. Ieri ho installato la VM di oracle efin qui tutto bene. Non so cosa [ successo ad un certo punto la macchina si [ resettata. ora non vuole sapere di partire. Fatta partire con la il dvd ma non mi fa accedere al disco rigido. lanciato fdisk mi dice Device does not contain a recognized partition table.
<pasmim> Created a new DOS disklabel with disk identifier 0x0c92a9ec.
<ExPBoy> uhm
<pasmim> https://thepb.in/p/3lh7jx7gD9MC1
<ExPBoy> pasmim, se ho capito bene ti sei mangiato la tabella delle partizioni
<pasmim> esattamente
<pasmim> credo che windows 7 installato sulla VM habbia fatto qualche pasticcio
<ExPBoy> eh ma non so se riesci a recuperare
<pasmim> aia
<Carlin0> pasmim, ma ubuntu in tutto ciò cosa centra ?
<ExPBoy> comumque non è colpa di windows ma tua
<ExPBoy> già
<pasmim> certo che e' colpa mia
<Carlin0> pasmim, ma ubuntu in tutto ciò cosa centra ?
<pasmim> io sto chiedendo aiuto
<Carlin0> pasmim, ma ubuntu in tutto ciò cosa centra ?
<ExPBoy> si ma hai sbagliato canale
<pasmim> scusate
<ExPBoy> qui facciamo assistenza per ubuntu
<pasmim> io uso ubuntu
<ExPBoy> funziona?
<pasmim> ubuntu non parte infatti
<pasmim> la partizione primaria e' ubuntu
<ExPBoy> eh se ti sei sputtanato tutto non parte no
<Carlin0> pasmim, hai uefi ?
<pasmim> credo di no
<Carlin0> informati
<pasmim> come faccio a capire se ho uefi
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<pasmim> ok verifico
<fede_rico> salve  a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | fede_rico
<ubot-it> fede_rico: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fede_rico> ho da poco installato lubuntu sul notebook un po' datato  adesso stò riscontrando 2 problemi uno riguarda il software-center  e uno il programma abiword
<fede_rico> potreste darmi una mano a risolverli?
<ExPBoy> fede_rico, magari prova ad esporli se qualcuno sa ti aiuterà
<fede_rico> se può esservi utile ho già dato questo comando per aggiornare il software center
<fede_rico> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lubuntu-software-center
<Carlin0> !veggenti | fede_rico
<ubot-it> fede_rico: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<ExPBoy> eh
<fede_rico> e questo è il paste   http://paste.ubuntu.com/23215087/
<Carlin0> fede_rico, il problema qual'è?????
<fede_rico> non riesco a vedere molti dei programmi che sono presenti in ubuntu
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> e cosa c'entra il software center
<Carlin0> vedere in che senso ?
<ExPBoy> (forse sono io che non capisco)
<fede_rico> o letto nel forum che su lubuntu software center sono presenti gran parte dei programmi che sono nel center di ubuntu
<fede_rico> carlin0 non me li trova affatto
<Carlin0> quindi ?
<fede_rico> i programmi
<Carlin0> che programma cerchi fede_rico ?
<ExPBoy> agari dovresti provare a cambiare server
<fede_rico> cerco molti programmi sia di grafica che fotografia
<Carlin0> che programma cerchi fede_rico ?
<Carlin0> che programma cerchi fede_rico ?
<fede_rico> rawterapee,inkskape,e qualcosa di valido per fare .pdf
<ExPBoy> !info rawterapee
<ubot-it> Package rawterapee does not exist in xenial
<Carlin0> !info inkascape
<ubot-it> Package inkascape does not exist in xenial
<Carlin0> !info inkscape
<ubot-it> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.91-7ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 12378 kB, installed size 80552 kB
<fede_rico> ok  grazie
<fede_rico> adesso ci guardo
<ExPBoy> dove?
<Carlin0> !info rawtherapee
<ubot-it> rawtherapee (source: rawtherapee): raw image converter and digital photo processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2-4 (xenial), package size 2367 kB, installed size 8438 kB
<ExPBoy> ecco prova con il nome esatto
<fede_rico> ok
<Carlin0> fede_rico, apri il terminale e scrivi sudo apt install rawtherapee inkscape
<ExPBoy> essere approssimativi non porta molto lontano :)
<Carlin0> io li trovo da terminale , che è molto meglio de software center
<fede_rico> di solito installo tutto da terminale anch'io ma il software center mi è utile per vedere le caratterische dei programmi
<fede_rico> da terminale me li stà istallando
<Carlin0> il software center è buggatello (a dir poco)
<fede_rico> quindi adesso passo a l'altro problema
<fede_rico> allora quando uso abiword la grafica del programma in background scatta stranamente e quando i documenti superano una certa soglia di grandezza il programma si blocca
<fede_rico> da cosa può essere derivato?
<Carlin0> dalle risorse del tuo pc direi
<fede_rico> ma com'è possibile prima avevo il sistema operativo ubuntu 15.04 e openoffice non dava nessun problema
<ExPBoy> scheda video ram ecc ecc
<ExPBoy> eh usa openoffice
<fede_rico> abi non è più leggero
<fede_rico> ?
<ExPBoy> non lo so
<fede_rico> capisco.... -_-
<ExPBoy> fai una prova magari per il tuo hardware va meglio openoffice
<Carlin0> prova a isntallare openoffice-writer
<Carlin0> e vedi
<Carlin0> !info openoffice-writer
<ubot-it> Package openoffice-writer does not exist in xenial
<Carlin0> ooooooooooohh
<ExPBoy> lol
<Carlin0> pirla io
<Carlin0> !info libreoffice-writer
<ubot-it> libreoffice-writer (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite -- word processor. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1.2-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 7591 kB, installed size 24734 kB
<ExPBoy> pappa time
<fede_rico> io devo andare a lavoro
<fede_rico> ma purtroppo non ho risolto nemmeno un problema
<fede_rico> è venuto fuori questo durante l'istallazione di  rawtherapee and linkskape
<info-ubuntu> salve, mi avevano detto che chi acquista un notebook con windows già installato può chiedere rimborso a microsoft dicendo che lui utilizza ubuntu e non è interessato a windows, qualcuno mi saprebbe dare il link?
<info-ubuntu> grazie
<Carlin0> !chat | info-ubuntu
<ubot-it> info-ubuntu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fede_rico> https://thepb.in/p/DRhj7M3KpBQsy
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23215146/
<Carlin0> fede_rico, metti in paste ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<fede_rico> !info pastebint
<ubot-it> Package pastebint does not exist in xenial
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fede_rico> come lo stilla in terminale
<fede_rico> istallo
<fede_rico> installo
<Carlin0> fede_rico, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> fede_rico, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<Carlin0> fede_rico, dammi il link che esce dal 2° comando
<Carlin0> fede_rico, una risposta ogni 10 minuti non va bene , devo andare ciao
<fede_rico> ok scusa ma anche io ho delle cose fare sistemerò il tutto più tardi adesso devo andare ciao
<aless> Ciao a atutti,
<aless> volevo sapere se un lifebook fujitsu u745 è ok per il sistema operativo 16.04LTS di Ubuntu
<doom_> salve ho problemi con deja-dup su ubuntu gnome 14.04.5 64 bit su Laptop , ho sempre fatto il backup settimanalmente su hard disk esterno ma ora quando provo a farlo si avvia fa l'analisi e poi si ferma sempre sulla solita cartella che in precedenza avevo scelto di includere nel backup,e poi successivamente ho optato per escluderla dal backup, ho provato a fare un nuovo backup su disco fisso e non ho avuto problemi, ho fatto anche un backup con la live Ubuntu
<doom_>  Gnome 16.04.1 su hard disk esterno e non mi ha dato nessun problema, ma se voglio continuare il backup che avevo fatto in precedenza si ferma a fare l'analisi sempre su quella maledetta cartella.
<MoL0ToV> durante l'installazione di ubuntu 16.04 vengono create 3 partizioni scsi1 n°1 ESP scsi1 n°2 ext4 scsi n°3 swap. qualcuno sa dirmi cos'è la partizione ESP ?
<krabador> MoL0ToV, non è roba ubuntu
<krabador> riguarda EFI
<krabador> ed è roba win-
<jk^> scusate ma su ubuntu o sue derivate, per i driver come si fa, veramente non me ne servono molti, ma almeno scheda video, scheda audio (ma forse questi li trovo sul sito della casa produttrice del computer nella versione per linux, non ho controllato ancora ma forse ci stanno, mentre il dubbio è per un adattatore ethertet collegato via usb di cui sul dischetto non ci sono idriver per linux,
<jk^> e non so nemmeno se la casa produttrice sul sito permette di scaricarne per linux
<jk^> come si fa in questi casi?
<Controller> ciao a tutti!
<Guest77979> una curiosità ce un modo per poter utilizzare il controller dell xbox one su ubuntu?
<rambo1> buon pomeriggio
<rambo1> a
<rambo1> il mio pc non si avvia più
<rambo1> mi da /dev/sda1 contains a file system with errors, check forced
<rambo1> indies that were part of a corrupted orphan linked list found.
<rambo1> *inodes
<rambo1> come posso fare?
<Guest77979> fatto grazie
<rambo1> scusate davvero ma penso sia il software. linux 16.04 64 bit
<krabador> jk^, hai una ubuntu davanti, in questo momento?
<rambo1> parli con me krabador?
<rambo1> io no ho un mac ora, non mio
<krabador> rambo1, con jk^
<rambo1> scusa
<rambo1> se siete occupati mi faccio risentire più tardi
<rambo1> a dopo cari
<krabador> rambo1, "/dev/sda1 contains a file system with errors, check forced" ---> disco
<El> Buongiorno a tutti, da qualche tempo ho un problema con il funzionamento delle stampanti installate, che precedentemente funzionavano regolarmente. Il loro stato è permanentemente in pausa e il messaggio che compare nella sezione "Stato della Stampante" è: "Interrotta - Backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/socket does not exist!". Inoltre, se cerco di ins
<El> tallarle nuovamente molto spesso compare una finestra che riporta "Errore di sistema". Qualcuno sa/può aiutarmi? Grazie ante!
<krabador> El, sintomi di sistema piu' o meno esploso
<krabador> El, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> El, df -h | pastebinit
<krabador> El, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> El, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<El> Grazie Krabador... Sistema più o meno esploso non è rassicurante..
<El> Ho inserito in terminale "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<El> Ora? Dovrei inserire gli altri comandi? (scusa ma no sono un confident user..)
<krabador> El, lo sai premere invio?
<El> sì, ho fatto
<El> Intendevo dire se dopo l'invio devo inserire gli altri comandi
<El> grazie
<krabador> El, no, li ho scritti per perdere tempo.
<El> ho fatto anche quello
<krabador> El, se hai premuto invio dopo ognuno ,e non ci sono stati problemi con l'installazione di pastebinit, hai ricevuto dei link
<krabador> incollali qui
<El> ok grazie, faccio subito
<El> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23216018/
<El> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23216018/
<El> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23216018/
<El> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23216018/
<El> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23216021/
<El> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23216024/
<krabador> El, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<El> fatto (e premuto invio)
<krabador> quando comparirà il link incollalo qui
<El> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23216063/
<krabador> El, sudo apt-get -y autoremove | pastebinit
<krabador> El,di che stampanti parliamo ?
<El> Brother DCP 7055W
<El> HP Laser Jet 400 (quest'ultima è in rete presso la scuola in cui lavoro)
<krabador> El, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<El> Non me lo fa incollare...
<El> la riga di digitazione è vuota (c'è solo il cursore)
<krabador> !image | El
<ubot-it> El: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<El> http://prnt.sc/cl2823
<krabador> El, sta finendo l'altro
<El> ok, allora attendo
<krabador> quando finisce manda quello che ti ho appena indicato
<El> perfetto, e intanto grazie per la disponibilità (non vorrei approfittare troppo..)
<El> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23216097/
<El> fatto
<krabador> ls -la /usr/lib/cups/backend/ | pastebinit
<El> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23216103/
<krabador> El, da quanto tempo sei in questa situazione?
<El> una ventina di giorni almeno
<krabador> El, dpkg -l | grep cups | pastebinti
<krabador> El, dpkg -l | grep cups | pastebinit
<krabador> questo , l'altro è sbagliato
<El> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23216120/
<krabador> El, sudo apt-get install --reinstall cups cups-filters
<krabador> El, scusa
<krabador> El, sudo apt-get install --reinstall cups cups-filters | pastebinit
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep cups | pastebinit
<El> Ehm...avevo già incollato il primo comando...ora mi chiede password..come faccio a tornare indietro (e inserire così quello corretto?)
<krabador> El, ctrl c
<El> Ho fatto "ctrl c", inserito il primo comando (sudo apt-get install --reinstall cups cups-filters | pastebinit ), ora mi compare "[sudo] password di enrico:"
<El> ma non mi fa inserire nulla (nemmeno la mia password)
<krabador> El, tranquillo
<krabador> che non appare
<krabador> ma la accetta
<krabador> è una questione di sicurezza
<Carlin0> scrivila e  dai invio
<El> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23216150/
<krabador> El, anche sudo apt-get install --reinstall cups cups-filters | pastebinit
<krabador> doveva dare un link
<El> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23216149/
<El> eccolo scusa
<El> me l'ero perso
<krabador> El, sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall cups cups-filters | pastebinit
<krabador> El, tranquillo
<krabador> El,  dpkg -l | awk '$1 == "rc" { print $2; }' | pastebinit
<El> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23216160/
<El> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23216161/
<krabador> El, dpkg -l | grep hplip | pastebinit
<El> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23216171/
<krabador> El, è una ubuntu aggiornata da 15.04 ?
<El> 16.04
<El> Krabador, devo allontanarmi 15 minuti dal pc. Torno il prima possibile.
<krabador> El, dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<El> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23216181/
<doom_> io ci riprovo sono 2 giorni che nn mi risponde nessuno  salve ho problemi con deja-dup su ubuntu gnome 14.04.5 64 bit su Laptop , ho sempre fatto il backup settimanalmente su hard disk esterno ma ora quando provo a farlo si avvia fa l'analisi e poi si ferma sempre sulla solita cartella che in precedenza avevo scelto di includere nel backup,e poi successivamente ho optato per escluderla dal backup, ho provato a fare un nuovo backup su disco
<doom_> fisso e non ho avuto problemi, ho fatto anche un backup con la live Ubuntu
<doom_>   Gnome 16.04.1 su hard disk esterno e non mi ha dato nessun problema, ma se voglio continuare il backup che avevo fatto in precedenza si ferma a fare l'analisi sempre su quella maledetta cartella.
<El> Krabador, eccomi
<El> scusa l'assenza
<Carlin0> doom_ doom_ doom_ azz tardi
<krabador> El, allora, prima ti ho chiesto, è una ubuntu frutto di aggiornamenti di versione?
<El> mm.. ho installato ubuntu nel marzo scorso, e ho scaricato la versione più recente allora disponibile
<El> forse la 15.04
<El> c'è un modo in cui posso scoprirlo?
<Carlin0> 15.10
<Carlin0> El, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<El> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23216279/
<El> grazie Carlin0
<Carlin0> El, sei partito dalla 15.04
<El> già, visto
<El> grazie
<krabador> El, sudo apt-get -y remove --purge linux-image-3.19.0-* linux-image-4.2.0-* linux-image-4.4.0-2* linux-image-4.4.0-31-generic linux-image-4.4.0-34-generic linux-image-extra-3.19.0-* linux-image-extra-4.2.0-* linux-image-extra-4.4.0-2* linux-image-extra-4.4.0-31-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-34-generic | pastebinit
<magics> salve
<krabador> !ciao | magics
<ubot-it> magics: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<El> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23216295/
<magics> volevo sapere se è possibile togliere lo sfondo bianco dalle icone del desktop di kubuntu 10.04
<magics> correggo 1604
<magics> !ciao krabador
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao krabador'
<magics> io non penso che non ci sia il sistema, su questo bel sistema operativo
<krabador> !image | magics
<ubot-it> magics: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> indica cosa vuoi togliere.
<magics> ok
<magics> https://imgur.com/a/iPqFK
<magics> lo sfondo bianco nelle icone
<El> Scusate...c'è altro che devo fare ora?
<krabador> El, sudo apt-get install --reinstall hplip | pastebinit
<krabador> El, riavvia , torna qui
<magics> krabador: hai trovato qualcosa in merito
<krabador> magics, mettiti col mouse in su una di quelle icone, fa un'immagine e postala
<magics> ti ho fatto lo screenshot
<magics> le icone sono con lo sfondo bianco
<krabador> magics, sveglia
<krabador> magics, mettiti col mouse in su una di quelle icone, fa un'immagine e postala
<krabador> l'ho vista l'altra.-
<magics> provo
<krabador> non c'è da provare
<krabador> ma da fare un'altra immagine.
<magics> ma ci vuole un programma addetto
<El> Krabador, qui sembra ancora al lavoro (la riga di comando è vuota)...
<El> Attendo che ricompaia il solito testo prima di riavviare il sistema, giusto?
<krabador> El, il comando era sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall hplip , giusto ?
<El> Era "sudo apt-get install --reinstall hplip | pastebinit"
<magics> https://imgur.com/a/OPCek
<magics> krabador:
<krabador> El, ctrl c
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall hplip | pastebinit
<El> fatto
<El> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23216366/
<krabador> magics, ti impegni a non capire?
<El> ora riavvio? o attendo? grazie
<magics> scusa, ma non ti ho capito
<krabador> magics, un'immagine con il puntatore del mouse su uno degli oggetti nel desktop
<krabador> di tutto il desktop
<krabador> El, riavvia
<magics> ok
<El> perfetto grazie, a tra poco
<magics> krabador: il puntatore non mi ci compare
<magics> ma solo il plasma desktop uso shutter
<magics> come programma
<krabador> magics, tasto destro sul desktop ---> ultima voce impostazioni in basso , ci clicchi e fai immagine della finestra che appare
<magics> ok
<El> Rieccomi, Krabador
<krabador> El, prova le stampanti
<El> purtroppo non vanno..
<El> sono "nterrotte" tutte e due
<krabador> El, prova a sbloccarle
<magics> krabador: non sono sparite gli sfondi
<krabador> El, dpkg -l | grep cups | pastebinit
<krabador> magics, sarebbe bello che capissi l'italiano
<El> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23216473/
<krabador> magics, non fa niente il sistema operativo, ma l'italiano
<magics> impostazioni con tasto destro, mi si apre la finestra
<magics> ok
<magics> poi ce sfondo icone ecc
<krabador> magics, https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=289&t=130931 https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/41adzi/help_is_there_any_way_to_control_the_opacity_of/ ---> visto che non fai quanto ti si chiede, buona lettura.
<magics> ok adesso capito grazie krabador
<krabador> El, dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | pastebinit
<El> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23216487/
<krabador> El, quando hai effettuato il passaggio a 16.04?
<El> non ricordo sinceramente, appena il sistema me lo ha suggerito credo
<krabador> El, sudo dpkg -l | grep "^iU" | pastebinit
<El> Mi dice: "Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura."
<krabador> El, sudo apt-get -yf install | pastebinit
<El> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23216522/
<krabador> El, ls -la /usr/lib/cups/backend/
<mikunos> Salve a tutti
<mikunos> sto cercando di capire come mai il mio nuovo sistema Ubuntu 16.04 (fresh install) è lento da morire
<mikunos> non capisco perchè
<mikunos> da dove posso iniziare per investigare?
<fabio_cc> !ciao | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> !dettagli | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<krabador> mikunos, che criterio stai adottando?
<mikunos> dunque
<mikunos> al momento se cerco di aprire anche la finestra delle informazioni
<mikunos> ci mette una vita
<mikunos> informazioni sul computer (per intenderci)
<krabador> mikunos, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mikunos> http://pastebin.com/sBw2mewN
<krabador> mikunos, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<mikunos> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23216998/
<krabador> mikunos, sicuro che la superficie del disco, in cui risiede il sistema, sia integra ?
<mikunos> in che senso?
<mikunos> settori rovinati?
<krabador> si
<mikunos> capperi non ci avevo pensato
<mikunos> come controllo?
<krabador> mikunos, df -h | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<mikunos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23217012/
<mikunos> http://i.imgur.com/waOdxkB.png
<El> Krabador, rieccomi
<El> ho inserito l'ultimo comando
<krabador> mikunos, sudo swapoff -a
<krabador> mikunos, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<krabador> metti  #  nella linea con la swap
<krabador> mikunos, cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<mikunos> attendo il termine della prima operazione swapoff -a
<mikunos> ci mette veramente tanto
<mikunos> http://pastebin.com/ArbnM3qM
<mikunos> c'è un errore  ^
<krabador> mikunos, ti ha aperto l'editor
<mikunos> no
<krabador> una finestra con dentro il file
<krabador> controlla
<mikunos> non ha aperto
<mikunos> nulla
<krabador> non è una domanda
<krabador> mikunos, ubuntu o derivata ?
<mikunos> non ha aperto alcun edito
<mikunos> ubuntu 16.04
<mikunos> editor
<krabador> mikunos, sudo cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<mikunos> l'ho aperto con "nano"
<krabador> mikunos, ci mettiamo d'accordo?
<krabador> o andiamo avanti cosi' ?
<mikunos> si ti stavo seguendo
<mikunos> ho inserito il cancelletto
<mikunos> nella riga dello swap
<krabador> sudo cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<krabador> mandami questo link
<mikunos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23217083/
<mikunos> eccolo
<krabador> ok riavvia, torna qui
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> eccomi
<mikunos> ci sei ancora?
<krabador> mikunos, si, allora
<mikunos> dimmi
<krabador> mikunos, è costante, prestazioalmente , o ci sono momenti di crolli e momenti normali?
<mikunos> è costante
<fabio_cc> mikunos, dall'applicazione "Dischi" controllando "Dati e test SMART" del tuo hard disk, è tutto ok?
<krabador> mikunos, in tutto questo, hai il supporto di installazione usato per installare'
<krabador> ?
<mikunos> si ho il supporto
<mikunos> di installazione usato per installare il sistema operativo
<krabador> mikunos, hai controllato quanto chiesto da fabio_cc ?
<mikunos> si sembra tutto ok
<fabio_cc> mikunos, ultima colonna valutazione, deve essere sempre OK
<mikunos> SMART non è abilitato
<krabador> e allora non ha sens o
<fabio_cc> ah
<krabador> abilita smart dal bios
<mikunos> ???
<mikunos> ok ci provo
<El> krabador, ci sono di nuovo (se puoi)
<Carlin0> El, qual'era il problema ?
<krabador> El, ls -la /usr/lib/cups/backend/ | pastebinit
<El> mancato funzionamento stampanti (che prima funzionavano)
<El> Quello che mi hai scritto ora è l'ultimo comando che ho inserito
<krabador> si, mi serve, dopo le manovre di prima, il risultato
<mikunos> eccomi
<mikunos> Il disco è OK (32 °C / 90 °F)
<krabador> mikunos, smart è abilitato ?
<mikunos> si
<El> è uscita una lista di cose...ti serve uno screenahot?
<El> screenshot
<krabador> El, no, semplicemente il link
<krabador> che viene restituito dal comando
<krabador> ls -la /usr/lib/cups/backend/ | pastebinit
<mikunos> devo riattivare la swap?
<El> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23217294/
<krabador> mikunos, no, con 8gb non ha sens o
<mikunos> ok
<krabador> El, adesso non puoi avere messaggio di errore per socket mancante, in quanto con la reinstallazione di cups (la cui precede era corrotta causa qualche aggiornamento non andato a buon fine) è avvenuta con successo ed ha ripristinato i file necessari
<mikunos> quindi adesso?
<El> verifico
<mikunos> date un'occhiata qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/23217306/
<mikunos> mi sembra che durante l'avvio alcuni servizi ci mettano troppo
<mikunos> ad avviarsi
<mikunos> potrebbe essere questo uno dei problemi di latenza?
<El> http://prntscr.com/cl69do
<El> sembra persistere...
<Carlin0> devi fare il record di velocità dell'avvio mikunos ?
<mikunos> ho installato bootchart
<mikunos> ed il risultato dei servizi critici è nel pastie
<krabador> El, rimuovi la stampante e reimpostala
<f843d0> E' meglio consultare systemd per questo
<El> ok ci provo
<El> Wow! la mia funziona!
<El> quella della scuola non posso testarla ora, ma domani provo sicuramente!
<El> Grazie mille krabador!
<krabador> El, molto bene. Il precedente contenuto della cartella /usr/lib/cups/backend/ , era defazionario
<El> L'avevo combinata grossa? C'è qualcosa che posso/devo fare per evitare che succeda di nuovo?
<krabador> con la reinstallazione di cups, il contenuto è tornato a posto
<krabador> El, sta attento a come finiscono gli aggiornamenti
<El> Per me è quasi arabo, ma sei stato molto disponibile
<El> Dovrebbe essere a posto anche l'altra stampante ora?
<krabador> aggiornamenti parziali , possono portare a questo tipo di malfunzionamenti
<krabador> El, si
<El> quindi devo impostare un "filtro" agli aggiornamenti che ubuntu mi propone?
<krabador> no, devi farli tutti , ma stare attento a come finiscono
<krabador> e tipo, non spegnere il pc mentre li fa
<El> quello non lo faccio mai...
<El> quando dici che devo stare attento a come finiscono, intendi dire che devo verificare che vadano a buon fine, oppure che devo monitorare il tipo di aggiornamenti (l'estensione dei files)?
<krabador> El, se non aggiungi fonti software esterne , non ufficiali di ubuntu, puoi fidarti di tutto quello che ti chiede di aggiornare
<El> Perfetto! Verifico nelle impostazion cosa ho scelto...In ogni caso, cercherò di essere più attento
<krabador> El, per quanto riguarda la versione del sistema in se, ti consiglio, per passare ad una successiva, di farti un backup dei dati importanti, e di eseguire una nuova installazine della nuova versione
<krabador> piuttosto che fare tutta la procedura di aggiornamento.
<El> il che presuppone che disinstalli la precedente?
<krabador> ce la installi sopra
<krabador> ma è piu' sicuro che tutto stia al suo posto.
<El> http://prntscr.com/cl6f1o
<krabador> alla fine, il tempo necessario è praticamente lo stesso.
<El> ok
<El> devo de-flaggare qualcosa?
<krabador> va bene cosi' , El
<El> Grazie mille, davvero. Non sarei MAI stato in grado di risolvere la faccenda...e rischiavo di tornare a Windows...brrr
<krabador> eeeh, "rischiavo" , bisogna usare cio' con cui ci si trova meglio
<krabador> El, non essere ostaggi di un sistema ;)
<krabador> se hai voglia e pazienza di imparare, continua sulla linea
<El> vero, infatti li tengo entrambi in dual boot, anche per questioni di disponibilità di programmi..
<krabador> lo vedi allora che non ti sono venuti i brividi?
<Carlin0> sempre meglio tenere + di un OS in funzione
<Carlin0> sopratutto se come win lo hai pure pagato
<El> già
<Dgero> Ciao a tutti, il mio PC non si avvia più. Mi dà clearing orphaned inode ecc ecc, poi dopo un po' si avvia e dopo aver inserito la password viene uno schermo blu e non si schioda..
<krabador> !ripristino | Dgero
<ubot-it> Dgero: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Carlin0> schermo blu ?
<Antonio96> Salve ho un hp 255 quale migliore versione di ubuntu o varianti mi consigliate di installare affinchè il sistema risulti fluido?
<krabador> Antonio96, cpu, ram , scheda video , modelli precisi
<krabador> e ne parliamo
<Antonio96> AMD 1.48, 8gb, Intel HD Grafics. HP 255 G2
<krabador> Antonio96, modello preciso cpu, non i ghz, pero', con 8gb di ram, diciamo che puoi mettere senza preoccuparti di fluidità, tutte le versioni di ubuntu
<krabador> e sceglierla in base a quella che ti piace di piu'
<Carlin0> eh ma ho dei dubbi su quella cpu eh
<krabador> sia come aspetto, che come prestazioni
<Carlin0> mi sa di scarsina
<krabador> infatti , Antonio96 , susu, sbottonati
<Carlin0> la ram non è tutto
<Antonio96> È lo so
<krabador> tu si
<krabador> ma noi no
<Antonio96> Ragazzi purtroppo questo passa per la ditta
<krabador> Antonio96, dicci
<krabador> cosa
<krabador> passa
<krabador> la ditta
<krabador> che non hai risposto
<krabador> <krabador> Antonio96, modello preciso cpu, non i ghz
<krabador> è come se ti chiedessero dove abiti, e rispondi "Italia2
<krabador> senza 2 .
<Antonio96> Attualmente è montato sopra windows 10 ma è lento e lagga. È nato di serie con ubuntu ma non ho mai avuto modo di provarlo con queato O.S. sopra perche mi è stato venduto gia con windows 10
<krabador> senti
<krabador> vuoi dire, questo modello cpu, o no?
<Carlin0> Antonio96, non ci interessa di windows
<Antonio96> Un attimo ragazzi
<Carlin0> il modello della cpu
<krabador> che ne sono passati decine...
<Antonio96> AMD-E1-1500 APU
<krabador> beh, unity ci gira decentemente, sarebbe l'ambiente grafico della ubuntu main
<Antonio96> Vuoi che ti elenco altre caratteristiche?
<krabador> Antonio96, puoi scaricare le varie iso, fare una alla volta la pendrive per installazione , con la quale puoi caricare la sessinoe di prova, che non installa nulla, ma ti consente di provare il sistema
<krabador> hai, in quel contesto, la possibilità non solo di valutare prestazioni complessive, ma anche quanto hardware della macchina è correttamente supportato di base
<krabador> !ubuntu | Antonio96
<ubot-it> Antonio96: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<krabador> !derivate | Antonio96
<ubot-it> Antonio96: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Antonio96> Ragazzi ma cosa vuoi dire Xubuntu Kubuntu ecc ecc cosa sono varianti?
<krabador> si, derivate ufficiali
<Antonio96> Sono nuovo del settore ed inesperto
<Carlin0> derivate
<krabador> apri i link che ti ho fornito
<krabador> ci sono tutte le informazioni a riguardo
<Carlin0> cambia l'ambiente grafico ma il motore è lo stesso
<krabador> il parco software installabile è lo stesso per tutte, ma ognuna ha un'ambiente grafico diverso
<Antonio96> Quindi per il mio sistema di architettura quale versione di ubuntu o varianti sarebbe la più fluida?
<krabador> Antonio96, non hai capito la risposta che ti ho dato?
<Antonio96> No
<krabador> rileggila, e dimmi che ti sembra.
<Carlin0> Antonio96, io su quell'hardware metterei xubuntu 64 bit
<Carlin0> ma cmq è vero ci gira quel che vuoi
<Antonio96> E queste iso da dove le prendo?
<Carlin0> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04
<krabador> Antonio96, hai aperto i link che ti sono stati forniti ?
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Antonio96> Ok grazie per l'attenzione nei miei confronti vi auguro una buona serata
<oskar> prova
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-23
<mikunos> Buongiorno ragazzi
<mikunos> vi chiedo un aiuto dopo aver perso una notte a capire cosa succede al mio pc
<mikunos> Bootchart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23218963/
<mikunos> è tutto molto lento
<mikunos> sembra che MySQL ci metta tantissimo a caricare
<Carlin0> mikunos, il tempo di boot non è una gara a premi
<mikunos> no ma non è neanche uno stillicidio
<mikunos> le operazioni sono molto lente sia durante il boot del sistema che durante l'uso
<Carlin0> quanto ci mette ?
<mikunos> ho installato un sistema LAMP e per aprire una pagina con Apache+PHP+MySQL ci mette più 20s
<mikunos> agghiacciante
<Carlin0> allora qui non si tratta del boot , devi contrllare con top cosa impegna la cpu
<mikunos> la maggior parte delle volte i thread sono pressappoco liberi
<mikunos> ho un quadcore
<mikunos> i5 Core 2500K con 8Gb di RAM
<Carlin0> hai provato a installare cpufrequtils per controllare meglio quanto è impegnata la cpu ?
<mikunos> ecco come non detto
<mikunos> il pc si è totalmente bloccato!
<mikunos> vabbè!
<Carlin0> mikunos, ma sto problema solo con ubuntu o pure con altri OS ?
<mikunos> Ubuntu 16.04
<Carlin0> ma hai anche win su quel pc ?
<akis24> impiega piu' del pc a risondere pero'
<akis24> p+
<Carlin0> infatti
<Carlin0> lol
<Carlin0> potrebbe pure essere un problema di hardware (magari)
<akis24> e si
<Carlin0> ma se non risponde ... non lo sapremo mai
<akis24> sperem che dire
<mikunos> no ho solamente Ubuntu
<mikunos> Fresh install + LAMP
<bau_> ciao a tutti, avrei una domanda. Ho un pc vecchio, dopo averlo aggiornato ho notato che anche il boot è più lento, usando il comando systemd-analyze blame ottengo questa lista di processi: http://pastebin.com/k2cnFqhf si possono eliminare alcuni? Come?
<krabador> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<bau_> Sto usando lxle 16.04, processore 2x Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz 2gb RAM  Scheda video Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02) VGA compatible controller	
<ExPBoy> che cosa è lxle?
<bau_> E' una distribuzione basata su ubuntu
<krabador> ExPBoy: una derivata non ufficiale, per cui l'utente chiederà supporto al suo team
<krabador> e non qui
<krabador> ciao bau_
<ExPBoy> appunto
<Marcohs> Buongiorno!
<Marcohs> c'è qualcuno attivo? :)
<Guest96170> Buongiorno a tutti, scusate per la domanda un po' sciocca (per cui spero di essere al posto giusto). Anni fa avevo partecipato alle attività del gruppo test su portatili. Avevamo dovuto creare una pagina wiki personale, di cui mi sono dimenticata... ora mi accorgo che il mio indirizzo e-mail è visibile a chiunque, ma non posso modificare la pagina
<Guest96170> per rimuoverlo. Qualcuno può darmi un consiglio su come provvedere? grazie
<Marcohs> cambia email! ahahhah
<Marcohs> ovviamente scherzo, non saprei come aiutarti
<krabador> Guest96170: chiedi al gruppo web
<krabador> i cui riferimenti puoi trovarli sul sito italiano
<krabador> uno di essi è il canale IRC #ubuntu-it-web
<krabador> !qualcuno | Marcohs
<ubot-it> Marcohs: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest96170> @krabador grazie per il consiglio, lo farò
<krabador> Guest96170: chi erano i tuoi collaboratori , nel gruppo?
<Guest96170> è passato molto tempo, non so se riesco a risalire :(
<Marcohs> ho postato una domanda nella sezione "chiedi" qui sopra ma ho visto che ci sono poche risposte in generale, hop un problema con le impostazioni schermo
<Marcohs> http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/51156/impostazione-schermo-principale  qui il link
<Guest96170> Paolo Sammicheli! Provo a contattarlo...
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoTest
<krabador> Guest96170:
<krabador> consulta direttamente questo
<krabador> portando pazienza
<Guest96170> grazie krabador
<alex2222> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | alex2222
<ubot-it> alex2222: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<alex2222> ..mi occorrerebbe un plug in tipo flash player per vedere i video nelle pagine web
<alex2222> ..esiste qlcosa?
<krabador> certo
<alex2222> tipo?
<alex2222> ..dove lo posso trovare?
<krabador> flash player ;)
<krabador> !flash
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<krabador> se installi chrome , c'è dentro
<alex2222> ah flash player è compatibile anche con ubuntu? nn lo sapevo
<alex2222> ah ok
<alex2222> io usavo firefox
<alex2222> ho sempre usato questo
<UbuntuMATE> Salve a tutti, ho installato Ubuntu MATE 16.04.01 LTS su un Netbook Acer, ed ho riscontrato i seguenti problemi ----> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&p=4916903#p4916903 qualcuno può aiutarmi,..potete anche rispondere qui, ...grazie mille :-)
<krabador> potresti per favore evitare di spammare tutte le risorse ubuntu esistenti?
<UbuntuMATE> perchè?,...sono stato in qualche modo scortese?
<Vito16> Salve a tutti...
<Carlin0> !ciao | Vito16
<ubot-it> Vito16: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Vito16> Ho appena installato Ubuntu in dual boot con Windows 10 sul mio notebook. Poiché Windows è installato da fabbrica in modalità UEFI, ho installato Ubuntu in modalità UEFI. L'installazione è andata a buon fine, ma quando accendo il PC parte automaticamente Windows e non riesco nemmeno a visualizzare il GRUB di Ubuntu...
<Carlin0> Vito16, hai disabilitato il fasbooot di win ?
<Vito16> Prima dell'installazione ho fatto il partizionamento manuale sulla Live di Ubuntu, sottraendo dello spazio dalla partizione dove risiede Windows. Ho creato tre partizioni: una da 2GB riservata all'area di swap, una di 100GB destinata all'area di root (dove risiede Ubuntu) e una partizione di 18GB per la home...
<Vito16> Sul mio BIOS non c'è il Fast Boot...7
<Vito16> Ho disabilitato il Secure Boot...
<de> unity 3d engine su ubuntu è fattibile?
<gianpi> vorrei completare la mia chat di circa 20 gg fa relativa alla disconnessione schede wifi
<gianpi> https://thepb.in/p/lOhOWk32OD6IB
<gianpi> https://thepb.in/p/xGhmpBg16ELSM
<gianpi> mi era caduta la linea
<gianpi> https://thepb.in/p/RghnwQpPVwvHz
<akis24> gianpi: inutile mettere link se nessuno ha una risposta per te  ..
<akis24> gianpi: tra le altre cose dici 20 giorni fa' ... e ora pensi di riprendere la discussione andiamo bene
<gianpi> mi era stato chiesto di inviare info da terminale. ho dovuto prima studiare come fare poi ho provato a risolvere da solo ma non ci riesco. dimmi soltanto se posso attendere una risposta o cosa altro posso fare, grazie
<akis24> gianpi: cosa c' è di non chiaro in    <akis24> gianpi: inutile mettere link se nessuno ha una risposta per te  ..
<gianpi> come faccio a connettere una delle due schede wifi
<Carlin0> gianpi, inoltre qui non si da supporto a mint
<gianpi> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi a risolvere il problema wifi?
<Carlin0> gianpi, capisci l'italiano ?
<gianpi> si
<Carlin0> non si da supporto a mint qui
<gianpi> ma e, lo stesso problema che avevo in ubuntu16 identico quindi potete  dirmi qualcosa
<akis24> gianpi: in supporto non sempre trovi le persone con cui hai parlato e non sempre sono disponibili a tua volonta' il supporto è volontario e non a comando tuo o di altri  e pure su un sistema che non ci riguarda " linux mint "
<Carlin0> gianpi, ma ora hai mint rivolgiti a loro
<gianpi> scusatemi pensavo che essendo base ubuntu fosse lo stesso, allora un consiglio su come risolvere o a che chiedere
<akis24> !mint | gianpi
<ubot-it> gianpi: Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<gianpi> grazie ciao
<akis24> prego
<Guest49809> ciao, quale programma mi consigliereste per fare una usb-live?
<guest2863> salve, io ho una macchina con kubuntu 16.04 e windows 10 ma all'avvio non mi da la lista dei sistemi operativi, cosa posso fare?
<Carlin0> guest2863, e cosa si avvia ?
<Guest168> vorrei togliere dalla partizione attuale con windows 7 e ubuntu e lasciare solo ubuntu
<Guest168> come dovrei fare?
<Guest168> ho pensato di usare gparted
<Guest168> ma ho paura di fare un casino
<toto888> buonasera ragazzi. Mi sapete dire come mai rispetto a terminali windows e mac, la velocità del wifi con ubuntu 16.04 è di molto inferiore?
<toto888> si devono impostare dei parametri precisi?
<toto888> mille grazie per l'aiuto ;)
<toto888> buonasera ragazzi. potete aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | toto888
<ubot-it> toto888: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<toto888> ho fatto uno speedtest sulla mia linea wifi. con ubuntu 16.04 ho 3 mbit/s con un altro pc win 7 ho 32 mbit/s
<toto888> come mai?
<toto888> devo cambiare qualche impostazione??
<krabador> tutto è possibile.
<toto888> potresti aiutarmi per favore?
<krabador> toto888, leggi l'orario del mio ingresso
<toto888> giusto. ti riposto la domanda. Ho ubuntu 16.04, ho fatto speed test ed il valore uscito è 3 mbit/s mentre con windows 7, lo speed test dava 32 mbit/s
<krabador> toto888, apri il terminale
<toto888> aperto
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<toto888> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23221773/
<krabador> lspci -nn -d 14e4: | pastebinit
<toto888> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23221780/
<krabador> toto888, dpkg -l | grep bcmwl-kernel-source | pastebinit
<krabador> toto888, dpkg -l | grep b43 | pastebinit
<toto888> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23221796/
<krabador> toto888, lsmod | grep wl | pastebinit
<toto888> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<toto888> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23221798/
<toto888> dpkg -l | grep b43 | pastebinit mi dice Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> iwconfig | pastebinit
<toto888> lo        no wireless extensions.
<toto888> enp2s0    no wireless extensions.
<toto888> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23221830/
<toto888> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23221830/
<krabador> allora , la tua scheda , nel driver attuale, che sarebbe quello ufficialmente consigliato per questa scheda, ha un problema nell'agganciare 5ghz, va solo a 2,5
<toto888> allora che mi consigli di fare?
<krabador> è un problema ufficiale di questa scheda [14e4:4727] (rev 01 , con i wl , che sono quelli installati con bcmwl-kernel-source
<krabador> puoi fare 2 cose:
<krabador> settare il modem "g only" e vedere come va
<krabador> o cambiare driver.
<toto888> tu cosa mi consigli? non sono molto serrato
<toto888> ferrato
<krabador> settare il router "g only" è la cosa piu' rapida, ma a casa avresti tutti i dispositivi che agganciano al massimo lo standard g
<toto888> la connessione non è mia perchè vivo in uno studentato..
<toto888> non ho accesso alle impostazioni router
<krabador> e allora perchè mi chiedi cosa ti conviene fare?
<krabador> sicuro di andare bene all'università ? :D
<krabador> allora, proviamo a cambiare driver.
<toto888> studio giurisprudenza però...non sono proprio un genio dell'informatica xD
<krabador> allora per un'attimo hai riflettuto se ne avessi il diritto :D
<toto888> probabile ahaha
<krabador> sto controllando un pacchetto, dammi un attimo
<toto888> certo
<krabador> toto888, dpkg -l | grep firmware | pastebinit
<toto888> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23221892/
<krabador> toto888, sudo apt-get remove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<krabador> echo "blacklist b43" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<krabador> echo "blacklist wl" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<krabador> sudo modprobe -r b43 wl brcmsmac
<krabador> sudo modprobe brcmsmac
<krabador> echo "brcmsmac" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<krabador> dopo il penultimo , usi già il nuovo driver
<krabador> ma riavvia
<Sebastiano> Buonasera
<krabador> !ciao | Sebastiano
<ubot-it> Sebastiano: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Sebastiano> ho un problema con la multi funzione Brother DCP -585CW simple scan non vede lo scanner
<Sebastiano> cosa devo fare?
<Sebastiano> mi potete dare una mano?
<krabador> Sebastiano, hai scaricato ed installato roba da qui http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=it&lang=it&prod=dcp585cw_all&os=128&flang=English   ?
<marco77> potete aiutarmi con la creazione di usb di avvio di xp? Con unetbootin non parte il boot
<krabador> infatti unetbootin è ufficialmente sconsigliato
<krabador> !usbwin | marco77
<ubot-it> marco77: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> accomodati
<marco77> purtroppo non ho pc con windows
<krabador> ah , quindi intendi una pendrive bootabile di xp, non fatta da windows xp
<krabador> !windows | marco77
<ubot-it> marco77: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<krabador> e con la buona salute.
<marco77> esattamente
<marco77> ok @ubot-it grazie
<krabador> marco77, non mettere la @ , ubot-it è suscettibilissimo
<krabador> marco77, ho i privati disabilitati
<marco77> krabrador ok grazie lo stesso
<krabador> marco77, non è argomento di questo canale/risorsa, quello che devi fare.
<krabador> e ti è stato segnalato dove chiedere .
<krabador> Sebastiano, hai scaricato ed installato roba da qui http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=it&lang=it&prod=dcp585cw_all&os=128&flang=English   ?
<krabador> !dettagli | Sebastiano
<ubot-it> Sebastiano: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Sebastiano> Buona sera
<krabador> Sebastiano, se fai che entri ed esci, non concludi nulla
<krabador> e fai solo spammare.
<krabador> Sebastiano, hai scaricato ed installato roba da qui http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=it&lang=it&prod=dcp585cw_all&os=128&flang=English   ?
<krabador> !dettagli | Sebastiano
<ubot-it> Sebastiano: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Sebastiano> krabador si tutto ed non è la prima volta a funzionato tutto sempre
<krabador> e che cosa è successo?
<Sebastiano> ho ubuntu 16.04
<Sebastiano> krabador
<Sebastiano> krabador
<Sebastiano> krabador non capisco perquesto vi stavo disturbando
<krabador> Sebastiano, hai effettuato aggiornamenti ?
<Sebastiano> ho ristallato la distribuzione  ho egffetuato l'aggiornamento come prima cosa
<Sebastiano> krabador istallato idrive della stampante  ok
<krabador> Sebastiano, reinstallato da 0 ?
<Sebastiano> krabador lo scanner
<Sebastiano> krabador si
<krabador> Sebastiano, prima della reinstallazione cosa usavi ?
<Sebastiano> krabador ma simple scaner non vede lao scanner
<krabador> Sebastiano, prima della reinstallazione cosa usavi ?
<Sebastiano> ubuntu 16.04 con gnome
<krabador> e adesso hai reinstallato la stessa ?
<Sebastiano> krabador ora ho  messo ubuntu
<krabador> Sebastiano, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Sebastiano, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> Sebastiano, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> incollali uno alla volta, premi poi invio, nel terminale
<krabador> incolla i link risultanti dagli ultimi 2 qii
<krabador> *qui
<Sebastiano> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Sebastiano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23221984/
<Sebastiano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23221990/
<Sebastiano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23221995/
<krabador> Sebastiano, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<krabador> Sebastiano, dpkg -l | grep brscan | pastebinit
<Sebastiano> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/23222002/
<Sebastiano> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/23222003/
<Guest84148> ciao vorrei cancellare la partizione
<krabador> Sebastiano, ls -la /lib/udev/rules.d | pastebinit
<krabador> !gparted | Guest84148
<ubot-it> Guest84148: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Sebastiano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23222013/
<krabador> Sebastiano, cat /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules | pastebinit
<Sebastiano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23222017/
<krabador> Sebastiano, dpkg -l | grep Brother | pastebinit
<Sebastiano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23222028/
<krabador> Sebastiano, dpkg -l | grep sane | pastebinit
<Sebastiano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23222040/
<krabador> sane-find-scanner
<krabador> !pastebin | Sebastiano
<ubot-it> Sebastiano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Sebastiano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23222045/
<krabador> Sebastiano, found USB scanner (vendor=0x04f9 [Brother], product=0x0200 [DCP-585CW]) at libusb:002:010
<krabador> lo scanner viene visto
<Sebastiano> simple scane dice che non c'è nesun scanner collagato
<Sebastiano> ho provato ad riavvire la macchina e lo scanner ma niente
<Guest84148> krabador:  quindi basta cancellare la partizione dove c'è windows? per esempio
<krabador> Guest84148, ehm... che devi fare ?
<krabador> Guest84148, confida il tuo piano malvagio
<Guest84148> voglio cancellare windows e fare occupare a ubuntu tutto lo spazio sul disco. Però ho paura di cancellare cose sbagliate
<Guest84148> tipo
<Guest84148> ho "Dati", "Riservato per il sistema" e "sistema" su dev1,2,3 rispettivamente che credo che sia occupata da tutta roba windows ma non ne sono sicuro
<Malessereoscuro> buona sera
<Malessereoscuro> pensavo di non trovar nessuno a quest'ora
<Sebastiano> sera
<krabador> beh, Guest84148 , cerca di farlo quando sei assolutamente sicuro che il 150% del tuo utilizzo del pc, è coperto da ubuntu
<krabador> !ciao | Malessereoscuro
<ubot-it> Malessereoscuro: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> Sebastiano, cat /etc/sane.d/dll.conf  | pastebinit
<Malessereoscuro> io volevo usare java su lubuntu..ma forse non e questo il canale giusto
<Sebastiano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23222064/
<Guest84148> krabador:  ma già è così
<Malessereoscuro> visto che si barla di ubuntu
<krabador> Malessereoscuro, no, non si barla
<krabador> ma si parla
<krabador> Malessereoscuro, leggi il topic, ed avrai un chiaro quadro di cosa si fa in questo canale. Se poi sei entrato da chat.ubuntu-it-org , non puoi proprio non sapere cosa si fa qui
<krabador> !java | Malessereoscuro
<ubot-it> Malessereoscuro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<Guest84148> allora basta che cancello questi? non è che poi mi fa qualche scherzetto o rimane qualche residuo di windows?
<krabador> Sebastiano, spegni la macchina, stacca lo scanner, accendi la macchina, attacca lo scanner, fa partire simple-scan
<Malessereoscuro> ..azz debbo seguire quella proceduraP
<krabador> Guest84148, ne hai nelle partizioni ubuntu?
<Sebastiano> ok grazie
<krabador> Malessereoscuro, puoi aspettare che ci siano collegamenti diretti col tessuto cerebrale
<krabador> o seguire una procedura di installazione.
<Malessereoscuro> dovete scusarmi ..ho poca dimestichezza con la programmazione
<krabador> Malessereoscuro, qui si puo' parlare di come installare i componenti java
<krabador> per cose strettamente legate al linguaggio java, non è il canale giusto
<krabador> !chat | Malessereoscuro
<ubot-it> Malessereoscuro: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Malessereoscuro> ho trovato un sito che si chiama istituto maiorana che da delle procedure "semplici"
<krabador> puoi chiedere nell'altro canale , se qualcuno sa a riguardo di quello che puo' servirti
<Malessereoscuro> ok grazie
<Guest84148> krabador: " Guest84148, ne hai nelle partizioni ubuntu?  " vuoi dire se ho una partizione con ubuntu?
<Guest84148> se è cosi si
<Guest84148> ti posso mandare lo screen
<krabador> Guest84148, beh, è una domanda che punta al contenuto di una ipotetica partizione ubuntu, se non hai partizioni ubuntu , dubito tu voglia togliere windows da un pc con dentro ubuntu....
<Guest84148> sisi
<krabador> Guest84148, hai detto di avere paura di trovarti frammenti di windows, e ti ho chiesto se ne hai , nella/e partizione/i ubuntu
<Guest84148> ma no, però il punto è che non so dove sta ubuntu
<Guest84148> ti posso mandare uno screen?
<krabador> Guest84148, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Guest84148, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> Guest84148, se vuoi aggiungere lo spazio ad ubuntu delle partizioni che cancelli, devi fare quell'operazione da un supporto lie
<krabador> *live
<krabador> ovvero , supporto di installazione caricato in modalità prova
<Guest84148> non basta espanderlo da gparted?
<Guest84148> ahh...
<krabador> Guest84148, diciamo che se ti ho indicato che quell'operazione si deve fare da live, magari, come dire... un motivo ci sarà
<Guest84148> non mi funzione filepicker
<krabador> eliminare altre partizioni non di sistema ubuntu , puoi farlo dappertutto
<krabador> Guest84148, puoi per favore mandare i 2 comandi che ti ho chiesto?
<Guest84148> quali?
<krabador> Guest84148, ma sei sicuro di usare ubuntu? :D
<krabador> Guest84148, torna indietro di 10 messaggi
<krabador> Guest84148, il secondo dei 2 , produce un link, che puoi incollare qui
<Guest84148> scusa ma non leggo niente a parte "!gparted"
<krabador> Guest84148, c'è una conversazione in atto da allora, piena di messaggi
<krabador> Guest84148, 10 messaggi fa, trovi 2 linee con sudo, se non sai riconoscerle, non credo ti convenga eliminare windows....
<Guest84148> ok le cerco con attenzione
<krabador> esattamente le linee dopo la tua domanda di mandare lo screen...
<krabador> Guest84148, fai con calma.
<Guest84148> ti è arrivato niente?
<Guest84148> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23222102/
<Guest84148> sul devsda4 c'è scritto esteso quindi che roba è?
<Guest84148> forse è entrambe le cose
<Guest84148> xD
<Guest84148> krabador
<Guest84148> ora le ho rimosse da gparted
<krabador> sda3 ed sda2 possono partire non le altre
<toto888> sudo modprobe -r b43 wl brcmsmac
<toto888> quando faccio sudo modprobe brcmsmac esce modprobe: FATAL: Module wl not found
<toto888> è normale?
<qwetfg> sono quello di prima:guest 18...etc. Ho rimosso dev1,2,3
<toto888> @krabador scusa anche se dice FATAL: Module wl not found posso continuare le operazioni da terminale?
<qwetfg> per far espandere ubuntu su tutto il disco devo  masterizzare la iso  poi?
<toto888> @krabador .. anche con i driver nuovi la connessione è sempre uguale!!
<krabador> toto888, non sono driver nuovi, ma altri driver funzionanti , senza il problema dei 5ghz, che pero' non sono molto performanti
<krabador> toto888, apri il terminale
<krabador> toto888, lsmod | grep bcm | pastebinit
<toto888> ok
<toto888> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23222292/
<krabador> toto888, lsmod | grep wl | pastebinit
<toto888> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<toto888> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura
<krabador> toto888, con il driver ufficiale, con apparati settati g only
<toto888> ehm..non capisco tanto. che significa?
<krabador> la connessione è piu' performante. Se brcmsmac non sono soddisfacenti
<krabador> toto888, beh, qui è una questione di lingua italiana
<krabador> ;)
<toto888> quindi non devo modificare nessun'altra impostazione?
<krabador> con il driver ufficiale, con apparati settati g only la connessione è piu' performante. Se brcmsmac non sono soddisfacenti, puoi solo tornare ai driver ufficiali
<krabador> abbinato ad apparati di rete settati g only. Come funziona o non funziona questa scheda, dipende da broadcom, visto che è lei che cura il driver per linux, che da questo tipo di problemi
<toto888> ho capito.
<toto888> quindi pensi debba ritornare al driver ufficiale?
<toto888> dai valori cosa vedi?
<krabador> che il driver che abbiamo impostato prima, sta funzionando, ma se non sei soddisfatto delle prestazioni, il punto è quanto ti ho detto fino ad adesso.
<toto888> ma non posso settare il mio pc g only giusto?
<krabador> toto888, puoi provare solo dopo settato il driver ufficiale
<krabador> toto888, iwconfig | pastebinit
<krabador> toto888, questa scheda funziona ufficialmente male in linux/ubuntu, fattene una ragione.
<toto888> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23222334/
<krabador> toto888, in ogni caso è il fatto che l'apparato di rete sia impostato in b/g/n mixed, a dare problemi, in quanto varia a suo comodo
<krabador> *che darebbe
<toto888> ok
<toto888> vorrà dire che me ne farò una ragione
<toto888> grazie per l'aiuto
<toto888> sei stato gentilissimo
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> toto888, https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211#supported_chips http://marc.info/?t=138817851800006&r=1&w=2
<krabador> puoi leggere anche qui a riguardo di BCM4313
<krabador> "Please note: at least BCM4313 is not fully supported"
<toto888> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-24
<cisao> ciao
<cisao> io ho un processore intel core i3 posso installarci un sistema operativo a 64 bit
<krabador> yep.
<cisao> grazie :)
<Info_Ubuntu> Salve, è possibile aumentare la memoria di una scheda video integrata in un notebook tramite Ubuntu, attraverswo qualche comando da terminale, anche se dal BIOS del PC l' opzione per aumentrae tae memoria è bloccata?
<krabador> no .
<Info_Ubuntu> OK, un' altra domanda, vorrei creare un semplice file, da lasciare sul desktop, dove quando lo si clicca due volte fa partire determinati comandi da termianle, come posso fare una cosa del genere?
<ExPBoy> con un lanciatore
<Carlin0> o uno script
<krabador> eeeh ma "fa partire determinati comandi "
<krabador> o ti sbottoni
<krabador> oppure
<krabador> !bash | Info_Ubuntu
<ubot-it> Info_Ubuntu: bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<Info_Ubuntu> ad esempio se volessi creare un file del genere che esegue solamente il comando " sudo apt-get update " ?,..come si fa?
<ExPBoy> ma perchè fare cose già fatte?
<krabador> ExPBoy: lui vuole imparare
<krabador> Info_Ubuntu: cosa non ti piace della GUI degli aggiornamenti ?
<Info_Ubuntu> il " sudo apt-get update " era un esempio...
<krabador> leggi il wiki di bash
<krabador> e scoprirai come fare ciò di cui stai parlando
<Marco94> Ciao a tutti , volevo chiedere una cosa
<Marco94> devo installare ubuntu su un hard disk esterno , per caso con Linux Live usb creator è possibile ?
<Marco94> giusto per semplificare un po' la procedura :D
<krabador> ma se fai DVD o pemdrive , e lo fai partire
<krabador> è ancora più semplice .
<Marco94> perdonami ma è la prima volta che lo utilizzo
<Marco94> nel senso che faccio il download
<Marco94> e ci sarà una scelta in cui mi dirà se installarlo nel pendrive ?
<f843d0> Marco94: se è la prima volta, ti stai avventurando in un terreno poco immediato, volendo installare su HDD esterno
<f843d0> Marco94: qual è la finalità ultima dell'installazione su dispositivo esterno?
<Marco94> devo utilizzarlo per un corso serale
<krabador> Marco94: fa partire l'installer
<krabador> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> leggi questo
<f843d0> Marco94: scrivi pure in canale
<Marco94> ah ok , chiedo perchè non vorrei far casini !
<krabador> quando ti chiede dove installare , seleziona "altro"
<krabador> fai tutti da li
<Marco94> ah ottimo allora è veramente semplice dai
<krabador> appunto .
<Marco94> perdonate ma ho preferito domandare per essere sicuro
<krabador> Marco94: leggi sempre la documentazione ufficiale prima
<krabador> per dubbi , chiedi pure qui .
<Marco94> certo , grazie mille !
<Pietro789> Ciao a tutti! Qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare ad installare la stampante multifunzione Xpress M2070?? Grazie infiniteeee!!
<krabador> !dettagli | Pietro789
<ubot-it> Pietro789: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Pietro789> Il modello del notebook è Acer Aspire One Happy, Processore  Intel Atom CPU N450 @ 1.66GHz * 2, Ubuntu 14.04, 32-bit, Intel Pineview M *86/MMX/SSE2...........Ho acquistato la stampante Multifunzione Xpress M2070 ma non riesco ad installarla. Sul sito ufficiale samsung è disponibile il file UnifiedLinuxDriver-1.00.06.tar.gz ma pur avendolo trasforma
<Pietro789> to tramite alien in .deb ed installato correttamente  attraverso ubuntu software center, non riesco nè a stampare e neppure a scannerizzare  a
<krabador> ma lascia perdere alien
<Pietro789> ok...quindi che posso fare?
<krabador> semplicemente decomprimerlo in una cartella , e lanciare dalla stessa , install-printer.sh , e install-scanner.sh
<krabador> o install.sh che dovrebbe fare tutto lui
<krabador> ti consiglio UnifiedLinuxDriver-1.00.36.tar.gz
<Pietro789> Grazie Krabador ora provo
<alesales> 'giorno
<alesales> che si dice?
<filippo> buon pomeriggio
<alesales> ciao filippo
<filippo> ciao
<filippo> ho una domanda
<alesales> che si dice?
<filippo> tutto ok
<alesales> prova con la domanda
<filippo> o almeno non ci lamentiamo
<filippo> è da un po che non ho aggiornameni
<alesales> hum
<filippo> e volevo passare a 16.04 senza dover riconfigurareil tutto
<alesales> che sistema operativo hai?
<filippo> mi pare 15.10
<filippo> ovviamente ubuntu
<alesales> apt-get -y update && apt-get -y upgrade che ti dicono?
<filippo> spe che provo
<f843d0> filippo: prima di qualsiasi operazione di aggiornamento, è meglio preparare un backup dei dati, non si sa mai
<alesales> quello si dovrebbe averlo SEMPRE
<alesales> :D
<filippo> https://thepb.in/p/P1hvBJZp2PXIl
<filippo> di solito prima uscivano degli aggiornamenti e c'èra la possibilità di fare un upgrade
<filippo> ora è da un po che non ne vedo
<alesales> filippo ma sei root vero?
<filippo> spiegati meglio non sono molto esperto e uso ubuntu da poco
<Carlin0> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu
<filippo> e io non l'ho abilitato
<Carlin0> filippo, salva i dati e reinstalla , la 15.10 è ormai fuori supporto
<filippo> non è quindi possibile passare alla 16.04 in maniera diretta ?
<Carlin0> io te lo sconsiglio , ma  cmq http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoXenial
<filippo> do un occhio
<filippo> ho anche un altra domanda
<filippo> si puo usare silverlight su ubuntu?
<Carlin0> !pipelight
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<filippo> provo
<doom_> salve ho problemi con deja-dup su ubuntu gnome 14.04.5 64 bit su Laptop , ho sempre fatto il backup settimanalmente su hard disk esterno ma ora quando provo a farlo si avvia fa l'analisi e poi si ferma sempre sulla solita cartella che in precedenza avevo scelto di includere nel backup,e poi successivamente ho optato per escluderla dal backup, ho provato a fare un nuovo backup su disco
<doom_>  fisso e non ho avuto problemi, ho fatto anche un backup con la live Ubuntu
<doom_> ho provato a fare un nuovo backup sempre su Hard Disk esterno ma si blocca su un altro file vi mando il link dell' immagine http://it.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=s14vg1&s=9#.V-aEdqggXeQ
<martin94> salve
<doom_> nessun mi puo aiutare?
<martin94> vorrrei installare ubuntu su un vecchi portatile con xp che vorrei eliminare dopo aver scaricato il sistema lo metto sul cd e poi lo riavvio premendo che tasti?
<f843d0> martin94: è specifico del PC, consulta il suo manuale. Le combinazioni gettonate sono Del o F2 per entrare nel BIOS e impostare l'ordine di boot
<martin94> è hp
<martin94> non possiedo il manuale perchè mi è stato donato
<fra> Buonasera, vorrei chiedere un'informazione. Vorrei installare Ubuntu ma con windows 10 non riesco, ho disabilitato il secure boot ma all'avvio non mi legge la pennetta usb, come risolvo?
<alesales> martin94 Google ti e' amico
<alesales> se metti il modello del tuo portatile in Google e poi ci scrivi qualcosa tipo bios key
<alesales> scommetto che Google sapra' aiutarti ;)
<andrea> buonasera
<Guest19322> buonasera
<Carlin0> !ciao | Guest19322
<Guest19322> ciao Carlin0
<Guest19322> non so come condividere una cartella tra due utenti
<f843d0> Guest19322: dello stesso sistema?
<Guest19322> si
<Guest19322> ubuntu 15.10
<Carlin0> Guest19322, premesso che la 15.10 è fuori supporto
<Carlin0> crei un gruppo , metti i 2 utenti nel gruppo , e dai la proprietà della cartella al gruppo
<f843d0> Guest19322: per condividere sullo stesso sistema ti basta assegnare i giusti permessi all'altro utente che vuole accedere all'altro
<Guest19322> grazie Carlin0 f843d0
<UMBO> AIUTO!!
<UMBO> MI SERVE AIUTO
<krabador> eh
<UMBO> PUOI AIUTARMI!
<krabador> se urli soltanto , non ti sarà molto utile
<krabador> togli il caps lock
<UMBO> ok
<krabador> e magari poggia la birra sul tavolo.
<UMBO> non bevo
<UMBO> e la prima volta che installo ubuntu
<UMBO> forse e' per questo
<krabador> fa la tua domanda
<UMBO> grazie!
<UMBO> io avevo windows,e usavo imd per scaricare video dal web
<UMBO> con ubuntu ce un programma simile?
<Mr_Pan> !chat ! UMBO
<UMBO> ciao!
<Mr_Pan> ah gia il bot morse ...
<UMBO> se non risolvo non posso scaricare video dal web!
<UMBO> internet dowload manager
<UMBO> o uno simile
<krabador> UMBO, niente del genere
<krabador> entra nel canale chat
<krabador>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zanzi> buona sera
<zanzi> ragazzi volevo chiedervi se c'è un modo per switchare tra le gpu ?
<Mr_Pan> zanzi, spiegati meglio ...
<Mr_Pan> hai optimus  ? intel + nvidia
<Mr_Pan> ?
<zanzi> Mr_Pan:   In pratica ho una vga nvidia gtx660 e una integrata nella mobo. Vorrei utilizzare la gtx solo su windows che ho in dual boot, e quella integrata per ubuntu, in quanto la 660 crea non poche incompatibilità e crash continui..
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-25
<Vito16> Ciao a tutti!
<Vito16> Ho installato EasyBCD su Windows per cambiare il bootloader GRUB...
<Vito16> Nonostante abbia configurato (almeno penso) EasyBCd, all'avvio mi esce ancora GRUB, e quando clicco su Windows 10 poi mi esce il bootloader di EasyBCD...
<Vito16> Qualche suggerimento??
<angelorec> nell'app ubuntu Softwere non mi si apre da giorni come posso fare? grazie.
<Carlin0> qweasd, ciao stefano84
<gigirock> qweasd, sono i primi tasti a sinistra,....
<qweasd> bravo sai leggere
<Carlin0> pure proxato
<qweasd> quindi, ti aspetti il premio commissario Poirot?
<akis24> qweasd: evitiamo polemiche in supporto se hai domande da fare relative al supporto di ubuntu falle
<qweasd> grazie akis24
<qweasd> ciao a tutti
<akis24> figurati..
<qweasd> ho scaricato lubunto un po' di anni fa
<qweasd> e durante un aggiornamento mi si è scaricata la batteria
<akis24> qweasd: le versioni rilasciate tanti anni fa e meno sono fuori supporto regolati dovresti installare roba recente
<akis24> !rilasci | qweasd
<Carlin0> manca il bot
<akis24> ecco bene cerchiamo ..
<gigirock> qweasd, ti ricordi il numero di versione che avevi scaricato ?
<qweasd> andando al sodo, non riesco a fare gli aggiornamenti
<Carlin0> per forza è fuori supporto
<akis24> qweasd: non potrai farli il supporto come i repository sono chiusi che versione avevi ?
<akis24> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci
<Carlin0> qweasd, lsb_release -a  cosa dice ?
<qweasd> gigirock, il kernel è Linux 3.0.0-22-generic-pae(i686)
<qweasd> mentre la versione desktop è Lubuntu
<Carlin0> qweasd, lsb_release -a  cosa dice ?
<gigirock> eh qweasd e' meglio procedere ad una installazione da zero... cioe' con una nuova versione
<qweasd> immaginavo
<gigirock> qweasd, rispondi a Carlin0 che capiamo meglio
<qweasd> troppo vecchia, dite ?
<qweasd> Carlin0, la versione è LDXE (Lubuntu)
<Carlin0> qweasd, lsb_release -a  cosa dice ?
<Carlin0> qweasd, apri un terminale e scrivi lsb_release -a
<Carlin0> cosa risponde ?
<qweasd> risponde
<qweasd> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<Carlin0> è ancora in supporto per un anno
<Carlin0> qweasd, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<qweasd> grazie Carlin0
<Carlin0> qweasd, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<Carlin0> qweasd, il 2° comando restituisce un link poostalo qui
<qweasd> grazie
<qweasd> https://thepb.in/p/58hgywNk9KGSv
<akis24> qweasd: prova a dare il comando che ti propone il sisten
<akis24> sistema*
<akis24> qweasd: oppure prova cosi con questo  sudo apt-get -yf install  e fai vedere cosa risponde
<qweasd> akis24, fatto
<qweasd> mi ha aperto un finestra
<qweasd> https://thepb.in/p/Z4hP1XBgo4nuG
<qweasd> akis24, quindi quando dice:
<qweasd> You should arrange for these programs to be restarted or  │
<qweasd>  │ stopped before continuing this upgrade, to avoid locking your users out   │
<qweasd>  │ of their current sessions.
<qweasd> come faccio a chiudere
<akis24> qweasd: dovresti riavviare sembra o fermare le istanze in esecuzione ma ho come l'impressione che tu voglia fare qualcosa che non andra' a buon fine io ti consiglio di ripristinare il sistema
<qweasd> akis24, capisco
<Carlin0> qweasd, matti in paste ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<qweasd> non lasciatemi marciare, tristemente e verso il baratro di windows !
<qweasd> Carlin0, adesso provo
<qweasd> Carlin0, scusa ma non ho capito
<qweasd> quando inserisco "/etc/apt/sources.list.d" mi risponde che è una directory
<Carlin0> ls
<Carlin0> cmq ora devo andare
<qweasd> Carlin0
<qweasd> ti ringrazio per avermi dato qualche dritta
<qweasd> buonagiornata
<qweasd> va beh...vi lascio e torno temporaneamente a windows....ma tornerò
<qweasd> grazie akis24 e Carlin0 per l'aiuto
<Vito16> Ciao a tutti!
<Vito16> Vorrei sostituire il bootloader GRUB con EasyBCD... Ho già configurato EasyBCD, e all'avvio mi chiede quale sistema operativo avviare. Quando clicco su Ubuntu, poi mi esce nuovamente il GRUB
<Vito16> Il GRUB devo rimuoverlo con GRUB Customizer??
<Vito16> Qualche suggerimento??
<f843d0> Vito16: una panoramica un po' più dettagliata?
<f843d0> Vito16: Tipo quanti dischi, se UEFI, quanti OS, che cosa hai fatto esattamente?
<Vito16> Ho installato Ubuntu correttamente...
<Vito16> In Dual Boot con Windows 10 in modalità Legacy
<Vito16> Ho sostituito il GRUB con EasyBCD (per motivi di estetica)... EasyBCD all'avvio del computer si avvia correttamente, ma se scelgo di avviare Ubuntu dal menù EasyBCD mi compare nuovamente il GRUB...
<Vito16> Per nascondere completamente il GRUB, posso benissimo utilizzare GRUB Customizer?
<giovanni> gta5
<andrea96b> ciao
<andrea96b> qualcuno può aiutarmi? ho installato ubuntu 16.04 LTS in dual-boot con windows 10 ma non riesco a connettermi a internet con il wifi
<f843d0> andrea96b: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> andrea96b: sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<andrea96b> f843d0 puoi rimandare i comandi che avevi scritto prima?
<f843d0> 12:40:23< f843d0> andrea96b: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> 12:40:39< f843d0> andrea96b: sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<andrea96b> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23228864/
<andrea96b> via cavo riesco a connettermi, le reti wifi me le trova ma richiede in continuazione la password wpa e non si connette
<f843d0> andrea96b: hai altri OS a disposizione in cui il Wifi funziona?
<andrea96b> si windows 10
<f843d0> andrea96b: la scheda è correttamente rilevata da Ubuntu e il driver è in uso, ath9k
<andrea96b> quindi che posso fare?
<f843d0> andrea96b: dmesg | pastebinit
<andrea96b> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23228887/
<f843d0> andrea96b: [ 1950.552787] wlp3s0: deauthenticated from a4:52:6f:b1:6d:53 (Reason: 2=PREV_AUTH_NOT_VALID)
<gianluca17> Salve vorrei sapere come vedere se il mio computer è compatibile con ubuntu?
<krabador> !dettagli
<krabador> OK, specifica CPU , scheda video , e quanta RAM hai
<gianluca17> li vado a cercare e dopo apro una nuova chat
<krabador> in bocca al lupo
<yak> buona domenica
<yak> scusate vorrei sapere come faccio ad inserire i driver dopo aver istallato ubuntu grazie
<Carlin0> yak, che driver e che ubuntu hai installato ?
<yak> ubuntu16.04.1
<yak> dunque i driver video intel  driver  modem
<Carlin0> driver modem ?
<Carlin0> i driver video intel mi mette già durante l'installazione
<yak> dsl non riesco a configurarla
<Carlin0> connetti via ethernet ?
<radd> saluti a tutti
<radd> avrei una domanda ho portatile con un processore amd ed in software e aggiornamenti, driver aggiuntivi, trovo selezionato "in uso processor microcode firmware for AMD cpu da amd64-un driver proprietario
<radd> utilizzo ubuntu 16.04 e dato che non funziona l'ibernazione sto pensando di selezionare la seconda opzione cioè "non usare il dispositivo", secodno voi è la scelta giusta?
<radd> ho due schede video ati
<yui> Salve vorrei sapere come si installano i driver per la connessione wi-fi su ubuntu
<Vito16> Ciao a tutti, ho cambiato correttamente il bootloader GRUB con EasyBCD... Su EasyBCD ho impostato metro bootloader, per avviare Windows o Ubuntu con modalità metro... Perché non riesco a visualizzare la modalità metro (sfondo blu)? Vedo esclusivamente il classico Windows Boot Manager con lo sfondo Nero...
<Vito16> Qualche suggerimento?
<Carlin0> Vito16, easybcd non è software fornito da ubuntu
<krabador> Vito16, qui puoi chiedere su grub
<krabador> e componenti ufficiali ubuntu
<gigirock> ciao amici e amichetti ho di nuovo problemi con il driver wifi per il chip : Bus 001 Device 002: ID 2001:3308 D-Link Corp. DWA-121 802.11n Wireless N 150 Pico Adapter [Realtek RTL8188CUS]
<gigirock> dico di nuovo perche' fino a settimama scorsa andava bene...ho visto che c'e' stato un aggiornamento di kernel e driver adesso funziona a momenti alterni e spesso non si collega al wifi di default
<gianni99> buonasera ragazzi. all'avvio ed allo spegnimento di ubuntu 16.04 mi appare uno schermo dero con su scritto qualcosa come dev1/sda 342525235 clean
<gianni99> c'è un modo per rimuovere questa schermata nera?
<Carlin0> gianni99, ma a parte il vederla che problemi comporta ?
<gianni99> cmi rallenta di molto l'avvio e la chiusura
<gianni99> *mi
<Carlin0> gianni99, che pc è ? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<gianni99> è un toshiba satellite l630
<gianni99> 4 gb di ram
<gianni99> intel core i3 inside 2.66 ghz
<krabador> gianni99, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> gianni99, cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<gigirock> gianni99, e' un controllo sul filesystem , vedi se il tuo hardisk non ha qualche problema e cmq e' una procedura normale per i kernel > 4.4
<gianni99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23229529/
<krabador> gianni99, se la partizione root è grande, ci mette un po', se avviene ad ogni avvio, facile che abbia problemi
<gianni99> ok.. grazie per l'aiuto allora!
<Ubuntu12> Salve, ho installato da poco Ubuntu... Perché Ubuntu non si spegne ne si riavvia?
<krabador> !dettagli | Ubuntu12
<krabador> Ubuntu12, specifica cpu, ram, scheda video, e versione di ubunut
<krabador> *ubuntu
<Ubuntu12> Processore Intel Celeron(R) CPU N2840 @2.16GHz x 2 - RAM 4GB - Intel HD Graphics - Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<krabador> Ubuntu12, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Ubuntu12, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Ubuntu12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23229774/
<akis24> Ubuntu12: hai provato da terminale a vedere se si spegne ?  dai    sudo systemctl start systemd-poweroff  e prova
<Ubuntu12> Non si spegne si blocca su una schermata nera...
<peppegvk> ciao a tutti ragazzi..
<krabador> !ciao | peppegvk
<ubot-it> peppegvk: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<peppegvk> sapreste dirmi come faccio a recuperare la pss di ubuntu..
<peppegvk> è da molto che non lo uso
<peppegvk> -.-.
<krabador> male.
<peppegvk> :)
<krabador> reinstallao , usalo piu' spesso, unito al segnarti la password da quualche parte,
<akis24> Ubuntu12: e appena tocchi pulsante di accensione si spegne poi giusto ?
<idrcjdsi> buona sera, avevo una partizione sul pc con wins e ubuntu. Ho rimosso windows dalla partizione e adesso  ho 250 Gb di spazio non allocato. a questo punto vorrei cancellare il partizionamento per fare occupare a ubuntu tutto lo spazio.
<akis24> !password | peppegvk
<ubot-it> peppegvk: Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<krabador> idrcjdsi, carica ubuntu in live, e lo fai con gparted
<idrcjdsi> sono gia dalla live
<krabador> assegnare spazio non allocato alla partizione ubuntu
<idrcjdsi> eh come si fa
<idrcjdsi> non riesco a fare il punto di domanda
<krabador> allora lascia perdere i pc :D
<idrcjdsi> mi sa che la tastiera non e italiana
<Ubuntu12> Si esatto... poi si spegne
<krabador> idrcjdsi, carica gparted, è elementare fafe quell'operazione
<krabador> !gparted | idrcjdsi
<ubot-it> idrcjdsi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<krabador> idrcjdsi, se hai problemi chiedi, considerando che non possiamo venire da te a farlo noi a mano
<akis24> Ubuntu12: hai un problema di compatibilita' hardware come sul mio
<peppegvk> perfetto... grazie mille.... :)
<Ubuntu12> Cosa devo fare?
<akis24> Ubuntu12: aspettare i vari aggiornamenti e sperare che risolvano
<Ubuntu12> Ho provato a consultare questa guida: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=529316
<krabador> Ubuntu12, di tutto quello che hai fatto fino ad adesso
<krabador> peppegvk, a che servono i puntini ?
<Ubuntu12> In che senso, scusa?
<akis24> Ubuntu12: dalle varie indicazioni provate hai ottenuto risultati ?
<krabador> Ubuntu12, nel senso che racconti tutto quanto quello che hai fatto da solo, nel tentativo di risolvere il problema
<krabador> prima di entrare qui
<krabador> Ubuntu12, perdiamo meno tempo noi, e tu
<Ubuntu12> Ho modificato /etc/default/grub, nella stringa GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, ho messo ro splash noapic nolapic
<Ubuntu12> Ma ancora niente..
<Ubuntu12> Provo "acpi=on"
<Ubuntu12> Devo dare il comando sudo update-grub2?
<krabador> Ubuntu12, togli noapic nolapic , metti acpi=off , e cancella splash
<krabador> se non dai sudo update grub, i tentativi non hanno effetto
<Ubuntu12> Io però non utilizzo GRUB...
<krabador> Ubuntu12, sebbene, il file grub andrebbe modificato solo dopo aver trovato la soluzione
<krabador> Ubuntu12, non abbiamo la palla di vetro
<krabador> se non ci dici come stai messo, non possimo indicarti
<krabador> in ubuntu il default è grub, se chiedi assistenza per un sistema modificato, o lo indichi, oppure non arriviamo a niente
<Ubuntu12> Io non ho però il bootloader GRUB, poichè l'ho reso invisibile con GRUB Customizer... Utilizzo il bootloader di Windows
<Ubuntu12> Windows Metro Boot Manager
<krabador> Ubuntu12, molto furbo
<krabador> Ubuntu12, ripristina grub, e torna qui
<Ubuntu12> Anche con il GRUB, il PC non si spegneva...
<Ubuntu12> Ne si riavviava...
<krabador> appunto per quello sei stato molto furvo
<krabador> furbo
<krabador> ;)
<Ubuntu12> È inutile, che ripristino sto GRUB
<Ubuntu12> Non me ne fa simpatia! :-)
<krabador> Ubuntu12, senti, priam che degeneriamo con le panzane
<krabador> si customizza un sistema solo dopo che si è verificato funzioni
<krabador> non l'hai fatto
<Ubuntu12> Provo acpi=off e sudo update-grub2
<krabador> Ubuntu12, prova quello che ti pare, in un sistema ormai fuori dall'impostazione base
<Ubuntu12> Sisi, come no
<Ubuntu12> Le impostazioni base fanno schifo
<krabador> ciao Ubuntu12 , in bocca al lupo
<Ubuntu12> Grazie
<idrcjdsi> ok, vero era facile
<idrcjdsi> ma adesso lo swap posso anche toglierlo?
<krabador> idrcjdsi, quanta ram hai ?
<idrcjdsi> non lo so
<krabador> e allora non ti posso rispondere ;)
<idrcjdsi> 2.1 GHz?
<krabador> ubot-it, come vito16 ti è stato detto chiaramente , per favore, il trolling non è bene accetto
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krabador> Ubuntu12,  come vito16 ti è stato detto chiaramente , per favore, il trolling non è bene accetto
<krabador> idrcjdsi, no
<krabador> idrcjdsi, chiedi al proprietario del pc, fai prima
<Ubuntu12> Ho risolto con acpi=on
<krabador> molto bene, hai altre domande ?
<Ubuntu12> Volevo che lo sapessi, e scusa per prima...
<idrcjdsi> non sta sulle informazioni del processore la ram?
<idrcjdsi> scusa la mia ignoranza
<krabador> idrcjdsi, no.
<krabador> idrcjdsi, non è molto saggio non sapere cosa hai , a meno che il pc non è tuo
<idrcjdsi> e- mio
<idrcjdsi> e mio!!
<krabador> idrcjdsi, e allora spremi le meningi e cerca di ricordare.
<krabador> altrimenti assumi un operatore per usarlo, che se la veda di tutto ;)
<idrcjdsi> si ma e un regalo
<krabador> idrcjdsi, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> idrcjdsi, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla il link risultante.
<idrcjdsi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23230043/
<krabador> puoi toglierla, ma prima va disabilitata
<krabador> la swap
<idrcjdsi> se il comando e swapoff alloral ho gia fatto
<krabador> e modificata una voce del file /etc/fstab
<idrcjdsi> perche se no non riuscivo
<idrcjdsi> ad allargare le altre  partizioni
<idrcjdsi> e come si fa a modificare questa voce
<idrcjdsi> ?
<idrcjdsi> quindi quanto ho di ram_
<idrcjdsi> ?
<krabador>  idrcjdsi sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<idrcjdsi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23230058/
<idrcjdsi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23230058/
<idrcjdsi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23230058/
<idrcjdsi> ma mi dice partirion 4 does not start on a physical sector boundary
<krabador> hai fatto una home separata?
<idrcjdsi> separata da cosa_
<krabador> idrcjdsi, se non premi la v verde in gparted, il programma non effettua le modifiche richieste
<krabador> idrcjdsi, ma sei veramente sicuro che ubuntu faccia al caso tuo ?
<idrcjdsi> eh ormai windows l-ho cancellato
<krabador> si, ma pensaci bene, prima di buttarti ad usare un sistema che non conosci per niente
<krabador> idrcjdsi, hai ancora gparted aperto, vero?
<idrcjdsi> The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes.
<krabador> idrcjdsi, mi rispondi , o devo aspettare che finisci di parlare?
<idrcjdsi> mi da questo errore
<idrcjdsi> si ormai ho premuto la spunta verde
<idrcjdsi> si
<idrcjdsi> [ aperto
<krabador> idrcjdsi, ma hai intenzione di ricevere assistenza, o di fare come ti pare mentre la gente parla ?
<krabador> se è questo lo spirito, per favore, torna quando hai voglia di seguire un iter.
<idrcjdsi> scusa ma mi hai detto di salvare le modifiche
<idrcjdsi> ho capito cosi
<krabador> idrcjdsi, hai capito male. Stavo facendo una panoramica su quello che hai, con un fdisk -l come da te riportato
<krabador> idrcjdsi, quando ha finito gparted, chiudilo , e fallo presente
<krabador> segnala se da errori
<idrcjdsi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23230117/
<krabador> idrcjdsi, la swap puoi disattivarla, eliminarla ed assegnarla a chi ti pare
<idrcjdsi> quindi  non devo cambiare nessun file
<idrcjdsi> ?
<krabador> al che , monti la partizione in cui risiede il sistema, elimini la linea della swap in /etc/fstab
<krabador> idrcjdsi, ma vuoi stare tranquillo e leggere, piuttosto che supporre ?
<krabador> una volta modiricato quel file, ripristini grub
<krabador> !grub | idrcjdsi
<ubot-it> idrcjdsi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> seguendo il link di ripristino
<ilcarliNO> Salve. Ho installato virtualbox su windows 7 e su virtualbox ho virtualizzato xubuntu, ho condiviso due cartelle e ora posso accedervi solo come root user, come posso risolvere? Grazie
<krabador> ilcarliNO, hai condiviso 2 cartelle tra chi e chi ?
<f843d0> ilcarliNO: qui si dà supporto solo a installazioni native di Ubuntu.
<f843d0> !chat | ilcarliNO
<ubot-it> ilcarliNO: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ilcarliNO> ma è sempre ubuntu alla fine
<ilcarliNO> krabador tra windows 7 e linux
<krabador> ilcarliNO, perfetto, non ce ne occupiamo qui
<krabador> ilcarliNO, leggi la documentazione virtualbox a riguardo, e/o prova nbell'altro canale, se qualcuno che usa virtualbox è presente disponibile e sa la risposta
<Vito16> krabador come ti avevo detto, ho risolto con acpi=0... ma non riesco a capire perché durante l'accensione e lo spegnimento compaiono centinaia di scritte... C'è un modo per toglierle?
<krabador> se prima hai tolto quiet dal /etc/default/grub, hai il verbose del boot
<krabador> rimetticelo, salva , sudo update-grub , enjoy -
<Vito16> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/FileCartelle
<Vito16> krabador, qui c'è scritto che devo mettere splash
<Vito16> "Il valore di questa impostazione viene inserito alla fine della riga linux (in Grub Legacy era la riga kernel) solo con il boot normale. Questa impostazione è simile a defoptions del vecchio file menu.lst.
<Vito16> Per esempio, per avere solo lo schermo nero con i messaggi di boot, rimuovere il valore «quiet splash»; per avere uno splash screen con limitati messaggi al di sotto del logo di Ubuntu, inserire solo «splash» (l'impostazione «splash» non funziona in Ubuntu 9.10, i messaggi vengono visualizzati solo durante la fase di arresto)"
<krabador> Vito16, se leggi, perchè chiedi?
<f843d0> Vito16: "per avere uno splash screen con limitati messaggi al di sotto del logo di "
<f843d0>                   Ubuntu, inserire solo «splash»
<krabador> con splash rimetti lo splash screen
<f843d0> Vito16: con quiet elimini tutti i messaggi del verbose
<krabador> Vito16, prima, alle 18:03 hai detto <Ubuntu12> Ho modificato /etc/default/grub, nella stringa GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, ho messo ro splash noapic nolapic
<krabador> ti mancava quiet
<krabador> ergo,
<Vito16> Capito :-)
<bobone> buongiorno
<bobone> da alcuni giorni ho un problema con l'audio su ubuntu 16.04: si sente disturbato (come se il volume fosse alzato troppo, per intenderci, ma non lo è)
<bobone> posso risolvere solamente riavviando il computer, poi resta funzionante per un po' (massimo mezz'ora) e torna ad essere disturbato di nuovo
<bobone> quindi dato che non è comodo riavviare il pc ogni mezz'ora (specialmente mentre lavoro ahah) potreste indicarmi una soluzione efficace? grazie!
<Vito16> Ho messo quiet con acpi=on, l escritte non si vedono più... ma ubuntu non si spegne più
<krabador> Vito16, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Vito16, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<krabador> Vito16, cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<Vito16> http:\\paste.ubuntu.com/23230472/
<Vito16> scua ho sbagliato
<Vito16> Primo link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23230472/
<Vito16> Secondo link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23230476/
<krabador> quiet splash acpi=on
<krabador> salvi chiudi
<krabador> sudo update-grub , provi
<Vito16> Avevo già provato così, non si spegne...
<krabador> sebbene, nel continuare una cosa che ti stavo dicendo prima, interrotto dal tuo molto qualifiicato e referenziato"le impostazioni di base fanno schifo"
<krabador> si preme "e" in accensione, si provano li , i parametri
<krabador> vengono usati solo nella sessione che si sta avviando
<krabador> e quelli che funzionano si salvano nel file grub
<Vito16> ho messo nuovamente il grub
<Vito16> ma lo stesso non si spegne ne si riavvia
<krabador> Vito16, controlla impostazioni acpi nel bios, di questo pc
<Vito16> aspetta
<krabador> Vito16, "<Vito16> ho messo nuovamente il grub" ---> cosa che dopo pacioccamenti vari, puo' non essere nella condizione di funzionare al meglio
<Vito16> Non c'è ACPI
<Vito16> C'è:
<Vito16> quiet boot
<Vito16> network boot
<Vito16> f12 boot menu
<Vito16> d2d recovery
<krabador> cerca in tutto il bios
<krabador> non elencarmi le voci di una pagina
<Vito16> Non c'è!
<Vito16> È un BIOS UEFI
<krabador> e non ti scaldare. Se notebook facile che non ci sia
<krabador> fin troppo
<Vito16> Allora?
<krabador> allora continui a stare calmo ed aspetti che ti si dica
<krabador> Vito16, ti hanno mai dato un'educazione?
<krabador> accendi , premi "e" , ti metti a fianco, a destra di  root=UUID=b04bff32-a299-46cd-8b3d-54160768d3e7 ro
<Vito16> Senti, ho educazione più di te... ti stai un po spingendo troppo
<krabador> cancelli tutto e lasci/metti solo acpi=on
<krabador> Vito16, non credo, visto che mentre ti si sta parlando, ti scaldi , e metti fretta con inutili "allora"
<Vito16> Un attimo... Ora capisco perché. sto Ubuntu non lo usa nessuno
<Vito16> Mi sta facendo uscire pazzo
<krabador> Vito16, tu non sei tutti , e cio' che non funziona a te
<krabador> non è detto che non vada ad altri
<Vito16> Possibile, che gli sviluppatori facciano un software così scadente e pieno e sommerso di errori
<krabador> Vito16, non usarlo
<krabador> hai win10
<krabador> in bocca al lupo per tutto
<yolpe> ciao, avrei bisogno di far girare in lubuntu 14.04 , un programma per diagnosi auto. usando wine alla fine non funziona.
<yolpe> dite che possiamo risolvere o lascio perdere
<krabador> yolpe, se ti serve per lavoro, fa funzionare quel software nella piattaforma per cui è stato concepito
<krabador> in wine molte cose vanno, molte cose vanno con accorgimenti, molte cose vanno male, e molte cose non andranno mai
<krabador> per questo consulta le loro risolrse
<krabador> *risorse
<yolpe> ok, il problema è che va in windows funziona, ma se istallo anche un altro software per rimappare le centraline, ha una sorta di conflitto, non funziona più e non lo posso neanche reistallare se non dopo aver formattato :(
<krabador> yolpe, ma tu, sei un meccanico?
<yolpe> per questo avrei voluto farne funzionare almeno uno in linux
<yolpe> si
<yolpe> xkè?
<krabador> yolpe, ti consiglio di contattare la casa di produzione del software di in questione, porgli direttamente la questione, in modo da vedere cosa di dicono direttamente
<krabador> yolpe, /j #winehq   , https://www.winehq.org/  .  Gli scenari con wine sono sempre drasticamente variegati, rivolgiti direttamente a loro, se intenzionato a continuare a provare sul fronte linux
<yolpe> tnx
<krabador> "non funziona più e non lo posso neanche reistallare se non dopo aver formattato :(" yolpe
<krabador> se hai la licenza , deve funzionare ed amen.
<yolpe> infatti sono craccati.... ho comprato lo strumento ma il software ke m'anno inviato assieme allo strumento è crakkato
<yolpe> l'altra soluzione sarebbe fare due partizioni windows...
<krabador> yolpe, se un privato, ti ha truffato, se un'azienda, denunciala
<yolpe> è una azienda, ma si parla di una spesa di poche centinaia di euro... un aquisto on line tra l'altro
<krabador> yolpe, non c'entra nulla
<krabador> un'aziende deve vendere un software da garantire, all'utente.
<yolpe> perdere energie su una denuncia non ne vale la pena, in oltre sono generalmente contrario a fare denunce in qualsiasi  contesto
<yolpe> cmq i software funzionano se usati singolarmente
<krabador> yolpe, mi spiace, non possiamo aiutarti .
<yolpe> a me basta risolvere l'inghippo, in un modo o nell'altro, usando magari due partizioni windows...
<yolpe> ti ringrazio cmq krabador
<yolpe> provero quelle chat wine che mi hai consigliato
<krabador> yolpe, ti sono stati forniti tutti i riferimenti ufficiali per interfacciarti con wine, che è un discorso a se, che non riguarda ubuntu
<yolpe> ti ringrazio, gia che sono qui pero' ne aprofitto x chiedere n'altra cosa
<yolpe> cancellare i vecchi kernel... mantenendo solo il penultimo
<f843d0> yolpe: sudo apt-get --purge remove nome_pacchetto ti consente di eliminare un pacchetto e relativi file di configurazione
<f843d0> yolpe: controlla quali linux-image vuoi eliminare con dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<yolpe> ne ho veramente tantissime
<krabador> yolpe, eallora pazienza
<yolpe> non c'è un comando piu' "automatico"?
<krabador> maniche rinboccate
<yolpe> ah :(
<yolpe> ;)
<krabador> yolpe, pagare uno che lo faccia per te ;)
<yolpe> hahaaha... no dai, ora inizio a darmi da fare, graxie ;)
<davide_> asd
<Carlin0> computerino, ce lo puoi farcela
<krabador> shhhhh che se si emoziona
<Carlin0> rino per gli amici
<drago> Buona sera a tutti
<drago> Volevo sapere se qualcuno mi poteva aiutare
<Carlin0> !chiedi | drago
<ubot-it> drago: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> drago, se si, che fai, esci e te ne vai soddisfatto?
<drago> Sto facendo una macchina con piu' sistemi oparativi e la mia intenzione è quella di utilizzare un hd dedicato ogni sistema operativo che andro ad installare. La scheda logica e' in uefi. Devo fare tutte le partizioni per quanto riguarda linux oppure posso semplicemente formattare l'hd in ext4?
<krabador> drago, puoi fare tutto in un'unica partizione
<krabador> cosi' come puoi ulteriormente partizionare
<drago> quindi è sufficiente far partire l'istallazione da cd
<Carlin0> dipende pure che os vuole metterci
<krabador> di fatto si
<krabador> infatti drago sbottonati
<drago> su un hd inseriro' windows 10
<Carlin0> un HD per ogni os ?  esagerato
<krabador> pc fisso, quindi?
<drago> su l'altro ubuntu o linux mint non ho ancora deciso
<drago> si pc fisso
<Carlin0> drago, e di win a noi poco ci frega
<drago> e sul terzo osx
<Carlin0> drago, idem di mint
<Carlin0> e osx pure ...
<drago> tutti e tre dovrebbero lavorare indipendentemente l'uno dall'altro
<Carlin0> drago, inoltre mi pare che osx non lo si possa installare "dove ti pare"
<drago> Pensavo di installarli uno ad uno collegando e scollegando i supporti che via via sono interessati
<drago> Carlino lo so che osx dove mi pare non lo posso installare
<krabador> drago, tutti lavorano indipendentemente anche se occupano lo stesso disco
<Carlin0> drago, forse non ti è chiaro .... cercherò di spiegarmi meglio , qui si da supporto solo a ubuntu di tutto il resto ...
<krabador> tanto se ne occupa il bootloader di farti caricare l'os iteressato
<krabador> puoi mettere 10 os in un disco, lavorerebbero indipendetemente
<drago> il fatto è che ho paura che su un disco solo se windows fa confusione mi preclude anche gli altri due os
<drago> e windows fa confusione
<yolpe> ho un pakketto, pyobd-0.9.2.tar.gz, come lo istallo?
<Carlin0> yolpe, dove lo hai preso ? che roba è?
<drago> Grazie per i consigli e buona sera a tutti
<yolpe> dovrebbe essere un software x diagnosi auto da obd usando linux
<krabador> yolpe, leggi il readme al suo interno
<krabador> o redatto da chi lo produce
<yolpe> nn c'è, c'è solo un install.htm ma non funziona, e le immagini che sono all'interno della stessa cartella di istall .png .tiff ecc non si aprono
<f843d0> yolpe: ehm, install.htm è una pagina web che puoi aprire in locale con un browser
<UNSA> ciao cari
<krabador> yolpe, senti, con tutto il rispetto
<UNSA> ubuntu 16.4 non si aggiorna
<krabador> yolpe, ma se hai pagato ad un'azienda un software per lavorare
<UNSA> cosa devo digitare da terminare per far tornare tutto a posto?
<krabador> yolpe, perchè non ti impegni a far rispettare all'azienda i vincoli che ha con te come cliente?
<krabador> UNSA, apri il terminale
<UNSA> fatto
<krabador> UNSA, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<yolpe> ok ok ora funziona istall.html , dovevo prima estrarlo dall'archivio
<krabador> yolpe, ah, cosi' stiamo messi ? :D
<krabador> yolpe, rispondi.
<krabador> UNSA, sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit
<yolpe> krabador, è una cifra irrisoria quella che ho pagato, l'azienda è cinese, e ho cercato di farmi dare istruzioni x risolvere.... faccio prima a lasciar perdere
<krabador> yolpe, alla domanda di prima, intendo
<krabador> ok
<yolpe> x fortuna gli hardware funzionano bene entrambi
<MarioRossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23231127/
<yolpe> anche i spwtware funzionerebbero se istallati separatamente cmq
<yolpe> software :)
<fra_dolcino> ciao, è consigliabile passare da unity a xfce installando solo l'ambiente grafico nuovo e togliendo quello vecchio? oppure ci sono controindicazione?
<krabador> MarioRossi, hai software center aperto?
<krabador> fra_dolcino, no
<krabador> fra_dolcino, non mischiare ambienti grafici nella stessa distribuzione
<MarioRossi> si
<krabador> MarioRossi, chiudilo
<MarioRossi> sempre uguale
<fra_dolcino> krabador: ok, quindi meglio reinstallare
<krabador> fra_dolcino, si, è consigliabile scegliere un ambiente grafico, ed installare la ddrivata che lo usa
<krabador> MarioRossi, chiudi software center, e rimanda il comando
<krabador> MarioRossi, da quand'è aperta la sessione?
<MarioRossi> ho già fatto come dici
<fra_dolcino> krabador: ok grazie
<MarioRossi> 10 minuti
<krabador> MarioRossi, che cos'è aperto in questo momento?
<MarioRossi> mozilla e basta
<MarioRossi> mozilla e il terminale ovviamente
<krabador> MarioRossi, ps aux | grep apt | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<MarioRossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23231147/
<krabador> MarioRossi, url: https://ptpb.pw/G2PA questo , dovevi mandare
<MarioRossi> scusa
<MarioRossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23231156/
<krabador> MarioRossi, hai problemi con la connessione ?
<MarioRossi> no
<krabador> MarioRossi, da quanto sono bloccati gli aggiornamenti?
<MarioRossi> ho solo una 7 mega, non è un fulmine ma sembra andare
<MarioRossi> da oggi
<MarioRossi> era 1 mese che non accedevo a linuz forse anche di più
<krabador> MarioRossi, rimanda un'altra volta il comando
<krabador> MarioRossi, non abbandonarlo troppo tempo
<MarioRossi> sempre uguale
<krabador> intendo
<MarioRossi> provo a riavviare l'os?
<krabador> ps aux | grep apt | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<MarioRossi> https://ptpb.pw/olme
<krabador> allora aspetta che li sta facendo
<MarioRossi> non sembra muoversi nulla
<krabador> MarioRossi, 16.04 ha il processo in background, dall'inizio sessione
<krabador> root      5957  7.5  0.4  91764 72084 pts/18   SNs+ 23:03   0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 62 --unpack --auto-deconfigure /var/cache/apt/archives/udev_229-4ubuntu8_amd64.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/ifupdown_0.8.10ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/libsystemd0_229-4ubuntu8_amd64.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/libsystemd0_229-4ubuntu8_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/systemd_229-4ubuntu8_amd64.deb
<krabador> prima avevi questo in mezzo
<krabador> adesso no
<MarioRossi> va bene allora lascio acceso
<krabador> basato sul software-center nuovo.
<krabador> aspetta un po', e vedi se hai il task in alto destra.
<MarioRossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23231191/
<krabador> MarioRossi, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> MarioRossi, incolla solo il link
<MarioRossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23231196/
<krabador> MarioRossi, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<MarioRossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23231199/
<krabador> MarioRossi, adesso fa uno screenshot del desktop
<krabador> !image | MarioRossi
<ubot-it> MarioRossi: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<MarioRossi> http://prnt.sc/cmb2y0
<MarioRossi> dovrebbe essere tutto a posto
<MarioRossi> l'ubuntu software center non rileva più nessun aggiornamento
<krabador> MarioRossi, sudo apt-get -y autoremove | pastebinit
<MarioRossi> non fa nulla questo comando
<krabador> se aspetti ... ;)
<MarioRossi> ok scusa
<krabador> figurati
<MarioRossi> devo cambiare disco e mettere un ssd, l'attuale meccanico è troppo lento
<Carlin0> tutti di fretta
<krabador> sono tutti lenti , rispetto a ssd
<MarioRossi> sento il disco che macina, puoi dirmi cosa sta facendo quel comando?
<Carlin0> cmq non è il disco lento in questo caso
<krabador> MarioRossi, non ti piace la suspence?
<krabador> MarioRossi, il comando sta facendo una marea di roba, non è che tutti i comandi da terminale sono al fulmicotone
<Carlin0> aveva un po di kernel da de configurare
<krabador> MarioRossi, tra un po' darà il link , e lo vedrai anche tu
<MarioRossi> posso andarmi a lavare i denti nel frattempo?
<krabador> ahahahahaah
<Carlin0> dipende dalla cpu
<krabador> certo
<Carlin0> non dal HD
<MarioRossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23231225/
<krabador> MarioRossi, ha rimosso tutta questa roba non piu' necessaria dal sistema
<MarioRossi> ottimo, vi ringrazio
<krabador> adesso stai a posto.Quando apri ubuntu , non ti allarmare subito che "non faccia aggiornamenti"
<krabador> ha il processo automatico di ricerca scarico ed installazione di essi
<krabador> da 16.04
<MarioRossi> perfetto
<krabador> e se lo interpelli dal terminale, hai quello che hai potuto vedere prima
<MarioRossi> grazie
<krabador> MarioRossi, questo , giusto per quella volta all'anno che aprirai il sistema ;9
<krabador> ;)
<MarioRossi> si lo uso poco perché ci sono dei programmi che girano solo su windows
<MarioRossi> ora vado a dormire
<MarioRossi> grazie di tutto
<MarioRossi> notte
<yolpe> per funzionare  pyobd-0.9.2 vuole sia istallato wxpython
<yolpe> dal gestore pacchetti non lo trovo
<yolpe> e al link https://wiki.wxpython.org/InstallingOnUbuntuOrDebian non vedo la versione giusta del mio s.o.
<yolpe> posso secondo voi istallare come fosse un ubuntu 11.4
<yolpe> io ho lubuntu 14
<Carlin0> !info python-wxtools
<ubot-it> python-wxtools (source: wxpython3.0): Tools from the wxPython distribution. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.2.0+dfsg-1build1 (xenial), package size 8 kB, installed size 65 kB
<yolpe> quindi se istallo python-wxtools va bene
<yolpe> ?
<Carlin0> prova yolpe
<yamafabri> ciao qualcuno di Torino?
<Carlin0> !chat | yamafabri
<ubot-it> yamafabri: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<yamafabri> è per ubuntu non riesco a installarlo con windows 10 se ci fosse qualcuno che mi aiuta
<Carlin0> yamafabri, hai uefi ?
<yamafabri> si
<Carlin0> !installazione | yamafabri
<ubot-it> yamafabri: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> !uefi | yamafabri
<ubot-it> yamafabri: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Carlin0> leggi un po di guide
<yamafabri> ho seguito la guida ufficiale ma non riesco lo stesso
<yamafabri> grazie@ubot ci provo
<yolpe> To use the wx interface run python wxgui.py
<yolpe> ma nn capisco... faccio partire pyton e poi da li posso lanciare wxgui.py o è un comando unico
<yolpe> nel secondo caso nn va comunque e nel primo caso parte pyton ma non so come si usa dopo
<yolpe> vabbeh ora riavvio e provo a fare na virtual box ciao e grazie degli aiuti :)
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-18
<Red_rec> ciao
<Snakeroma1987> ciao ragazzi
<Snakeroma1987> Ciao ragazzi , avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<[Enrico]> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<[Enrico]> Snakeroma1987: e per tua info potrbbero anche esserci ragazze in questo canale (difficile da crede eppure....) ;)
<Snakeroma1987> ho installato da poco sul mio portatile hp hdx16 ubuntu mate ora l'unico problema che ho riscontrato è a livello audio , il mio pc è dotato di un sistema 2.1 con subwoofer , ora il sistema riconosce solo le casse principali e non il sub
<Snakeroma1987> qualcuno sa come posso fare a risolvere questo problema?
<kio> buongiorno
<kio> ho installato ieri sera l'ultima versione di ubuntu
<kio> pero non va internet
<kio> come posso fare?
<vlt> kio: Funziona `ping 8.8.8.8`?  Cosa dice `ip address`?
<kio> cosa devo fare per rispondere alla tua domanda?
<kio> ho scritto ping 8.8.8.8 sul terminale e stanno venendo fuori un sacco di stringhe
<vlt> kio: Mi fai vedere una riga?
<kio> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq42 ttl=57 time=197 ms
<remix_tj> perfetto kio la connessione verso internet funziona allora
<remix_tj> kio: perchè dici che non va in internet?
<remix_tj> puoi provare a fare ping www.google.it
<remix_tj> e vedere cosa ti dice?
<kio> ping: www.google.it: Nome o servizio sconosciuto
<remix_tj> perfetto
<vlt> kio: Se non funziona il ping a google.it facci vedere il file /etc/resolv.conf
<remix_tj> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<remix_tj> potresti avere dei DNS non validi
<kio> cosa vuol dire?
<remix_tj> kio: dai il comando cat /etc/resolv.conf
<kio> bash: cat/etc/resolve.conf: file o directory non esistente
<remix_tj> resolv.conf, non resolve.conf
<kio> ho scritto male io qua il comando lo ho scritto giusto
<remix_tj> ah ti sei dimenticato lo spazio dopo cat ?
<remix_tj> è piuttosto strano che non ci sia il file /etc/resolv.conf
<kio> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolv(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<kio> #       DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES BE OVERWRITTEN
<vlt> kio: Basta?
<remix_tj> kio: hai messo la configurazione di rete automatica? penso che ci sia qualcosa che non va
<kio> # 127.0.0.53 is the systemd-resolved stub resolver.
<kio> # run "systemd-resolve --status" to see details about the actual nameservers.
<kio> nameserver 127.0.0.53
<kio> questo è tutto il messaggio
<kio> cosa posso fare?
<Mr_Pan> kio  ?
<Mr_Pan> kio, sono appena entrato ... puoi esporre il tuo problema ?
<kio> non va internet anche se è connesso
<kio> ho installato ubuntu ieri sera tramite usb
<kio> ma internet non va
<Mr_Pan>  kio ora da dove stai scrivendo  ?
<kio> da un altro pc windows
<remix_tj> kio: modifica la rete con network manager impostando dei DNS: https://pchelp.ricmedia.com/set-custom-dns-servers-linux-network-manager-resolv-conf/
<remix_tj> il video ti mostra come fare
<Mr_Pan> remix_tj, .....
<remix_tj> puoi impostare i dns di google come indicato nel video, vanno benissimo
<Mr_Pan> fonti "ufficiali" please
<remix_tj> Mr_Pan: è una fonte validata :-)
<Mr_Pan> remix_tj, no
<Mr_Pan> ;)
<Mr_Pan> e lo sai...
<remix_tj> non metto link che non ho guardato prima. Le soluzioni su askubuntu & forum sono tutte confusionarie
<Mr_Pan> remix_tj, lo so ma la regola e´ questa e non faccio io le regole ... :D
<kio> ho provato a seguire il video ma la situazione non cambia
<Mr_Pan> kio, dal pc ubuntu apri un terminale
<Mr_Pan> e digita ping www.google.com
<Mr_Pan> e dimmi cosa ti risponde
<Mr_Pan> uincolla solo 2 righe altrimenti il bot ti kicka
<kio> dice PING www.google.com (216.58.205.196) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Mr_Pan> e poi ?
<kio> 64 bytes from mil04s29-in-f4.1e100.net (216.58.205.196): icmp_seq=1 ttl=53 time=26.1 ms
<kio> e cosi via
<vlt> Quindi funziona adesso.
<kio> ora si cos'era?
<Mr_Pan> kio, quindi internet funziona ... pingi il sito di google...
<Mr_Pan> kio, non e´ stato fatto niente
<Mr_Pan> a parte la guida postata da remix_tj
<kio> dopo il procedimento del video ho riavviato
<Mr_Pan> kio, ok
<kio> ma quindi cosa non andava? qualcosa mentre ho installatubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> kio, non lo so ... la palla di cristallo era terminata al centro commerciale  :D
<kio> hahah no intendevo il procedimento del video a cosa serviva?
<Mr_Pan> kio, ad impostare i DNS di google
<kio> mmm ok grazie a tutti cmq
<Mr_Pan> kio prego
<briobau> buongiorno, sono alle prime armi con ubuntu e vorrei chiedere alcune cose
<briobau> buongiorno, sono alle prime armi con ubuntu e vorrei chiedere alcune cose
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | briobau
<ubot-it> briobau: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | briobau
<briobau> volevo eseguire un dualboot con windows 10 e ubuntu(mi serve per far girare un programma piuttosto pesante).... ho effettuato una partizione sul disco fisso (150 gb da destinare a ubuntu) e poi ho installato ubuntu seguendo le indicazioni dell installer..... il problema è che credo che ora ho installato ubuntu ma non sulla partizione da me creata m
<briobau> a in una nuova da soli 50gb.... infatti dal desktop di ubuntu vedo 2 altri dischi fissi (windows e uno da 150gb)
<briobau> ora non so se devo reinstallare tutto oppure 1 inserire quel disco da 150gb ntfs in ubuntu
<briobau> 2 lasciare quei dischi se e possibile installare i programmi e vari dati su quei 150 gb tanto ubuntu riescie a leggere cmq
<briobau> ringrazio in anticipo per le risposte e mi scuso se il mio linguaggio non è molto tecnico
<briobau> .
<Mr_Pan> briobau, a questo punto lascia cosi come sta ... e usa il discoda 150 GB come disco "dati" tanto lo potri leggere sia con ubuntu sia con windows (ntfs)
<Mr_Pan> briobau, altrimenti postresti rifare installazione di ubuntu da capo scegliendo partizionamento manuale, caqncellando la partizione da 50 gb  ... ma devi sapere esattamente dove mettere le mani per non fare disastri
<Mr_Pan> briobau, 50 gb per instalalzione base di ubuntu sono anche troppi ... l unica cosa che potresti fare é spostare la /Home sul disco da 150 GB
<briobau> grazie della risposta.... ma su quel disco da 150 gb posso solo salvare foto e documenti o posso proprio installare dei programmi (che ne so tipo un gioco o un programma tipo autodesk o matlab)
<briobau> ???
<Mr_Pan> briobau, i programmi ubuntu saranno instalalti nel disco da 50 GB
<Mr_Pan> briobau, io sopsterei la /Home sul disco da 150 GB ....
<Mr_Pan> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/SpostareHomePartizioneSeparata
<briobau> quindi spostando la home sarebbe come aver installato ubuntu sulla partizione da 150 gb??(che era la mia intenzione dall inizio)
<briobau> e quei 50 gb sarebbero buttati(ma mi andrebbe bene lo stesso)
<Mr_Pan> briobau, no useresti i 150 gb per tutti i file e documenti utente ... mentre le installazioni verrebbero fatte sul disco da 50 GB
<Mr_Pan> ripeto se togli la /home 50 GB sono + che sufficienti
<Mr_Pan> briobau, alternativa.. .rifai instalalzione di ubuntu ... vai di configurazione delle partizioni manuale e li cancelli quella da 50 GB poi quella da 150 Gb ... e ti crei la nuova dove andrai ad installare ubuntu (facendo attenzione a scegliere quella giusta)
<briobau> e mi sa che rifaro l installazione da capo....e invece che scegliere l opzione dualboot in automatico scelgo quella manuale
<briobau> poi  pero non so come scegliere le partizioni.. cioe se ad esempio vedo le dimensione delle varie partizioni le riconosco facilmente.... se invece a schermo vedo righe di codice o tipo sda1 e simili non saprei riconoscere molto
<Mr_Pan> briobau, vedi le dimensioni ...
<briobau> ah grazie mille..... allora credo che ce la posso fare anche da solo
<briobau> grazie mille per l aiuto
<Mr_Pan> briobau, prego
<superfarco> buogniorn a tutti
<superfarco> avrei un problema con apt-get
<Mr_Pan> superfarco,  spiega per bene
<superfarco> questo è il messaggio di errore
<superfarco> E:Malformed entry 51 in list file /etc/apt/sources.list (Component), E:The list of sources could not be read.
<Mr_Pan> superfarco, vuol dire che la riga 51 presenta un errore nella sintassi del repository
<superfarco> come faccio a risolvere il problema ?
<sardonico> riesci ad aprire un terminale?
<superfarco> si
<sardonico> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mr_Pan> superfarco, da terminale   sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list   arrivi alla riga 51 e 1. trovi l errore e lo correggi   2. commenti la riga mettendo # all inizio della riga stessa
<Mr_Pan> vedi quale soluzione preferisci
<sardonico> risolto?
<superfarco> non ancora
<Mr_Pan> superfarco, devi commentare la riga ...
<sardonico> dentro nano se premi CTRL C ti visualizza la posizione riga/colonna del cursore
<superfarco> per salvare ?
<sardonico> per salvare CTRL X
<sardonico> poi dai apt-get update
<superfarco> funzione , grazie mille, corretto anche riga 53
<acer> Buongiorno ho acer aspire one. con linux lite v1.0.9.e, non riesco a fare nessun aggiornamento, nemmeno aggiornare mozilla etc. volevo installare nuovo sistema ooperativo, visto che è un computer, vecchio e poco prestante vorrei sapere cosa posso installare. grazie
<superfarco> in pratica il problema era stato creato dal pacchetto skype.....
<superfarco> io ti consiglio lubuntu
<gigirock> acer, ci devi dire che processore che ram che hardisk hai
<acer> cpu intel atom tm cpu n270 1.60 ghz
<Mr_Pan> gigirock, acer one atom qualcosa con al max 2 gb di ram
<Mr_Pan> ecco appunto
<acer> system memory 512 mb
<Mr_Pan> 512 .. ahia...
<acer> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acer_Aspire_One
<sardonico> son pochini per usarlo decendemente
<acer> quic si trova tutte le notizie. credo.
<acer> si a me serve un sistema di base.
<Mr_Pan> acer, 512 mb di ram ti direi di rivolgerti direttamente altrove ... tipo puppy o simili ...
<acer> lui montava linpus
<acer> Mr_Pan: cosa intendi per rivolgermi a puppy? di che si tratta?
<Mr_Pan> acer distro minimale che "forse" gira in 512 mb ...
<acer> ok sono d'accordo. per l'installazione come faccio?
<gigirock> acer, una distro che 'gira' non significa che potrai vedere i film in streaming e chattare video con la fidanz
<superfarco> #sardonico grazie mille , problema risolto
<acer> esatto gigirock a me serve sopratutto per vedere youtube e film.
<Mr_Pan> acer, non su quel pc
<sardonico> io ho un eeepc 701 funzionante ma ho espanso la RAM a 2 GB per usarlo con Debian e XFCE
<Mr_Pan> acer, youtube a mala pena si parira la pagina web ...
<gigirock> sardonico, esatto sono x4 la ram di acer
<Mr_Pan> acer, di mandare in play dei film ... dimenticalo ...
<acer> sardonico: ti funziona youtube? come si installa la ram a 2gb?
<Mr_Pan> sardonico, anche ho un acer one ma con 2 gb di ram e gira benino ... 512 no way!
<acer> per cambiare la ram. va smontato?
<sardonico> il processore e la scheda video del tuo netbook non ce la fanno
<sardonico> i video vanno a scatti
<acer> sardonico: quindi cambiare la ram non risolve? intervenire su scheda video.. la vedo imkpossibile. vero?
<gigirock> acer, con 40 euri compri un rpi..............
<acer> e anche processore.
<sardonico> sui portatili CPU e scheda video sono integrati nella scheda madre
 * gigirock ho fatto isntalla a fianco.... vediamo che succede
<sardonico> non puoi sostituirli
<sardonico> che modello di Aspire One? A150A?
<acer> AOA 110-ab
<sardonico> l'A110A che ha disco SSD da 8 GB.
<acer> quindi mi sembra di capire, che va messo in soffitta?
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sardonico> come mediaplayer è più utile un raspberry pi
<sardonico> puoi provare lubuntu o xubuntu ma con 512 MB è una esperienza troppo sacrificante
<Mr_Pan> !chat | sardonico
<ubot-it> sardonico: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bobbotti> Salve a tutti! Sto tentando un'installazione pulita su un fujitsu Amilo del 2008. Il laptop nasceva con Win vista. Ho provato con tre distro e il risultato finale è sempre:"operating system not found".
<bobbotti> p.s. ho già scaricato e flashato il bios
<bobbotti> help me please
<gigirock_> Noi vi aiutiamo se restate in chan ....
<lottoale> buonasera, sono utilizzatore di lubuntu, ho dei documenti realizzati con abiword e non potendoli stampare con questo PC li ho trasferiti su una chiavetta per trasferirli su un altro equipaggiato con windows 10, lì non riesco ad aprirlo con nassun programma, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<lottoale> c'è nessuno?
<Mdfalcubo> #ubuntu-it-forum
<Janvitus> qualcuno del gruppo irc?
<vlt> !chiedi | Janvitus
<ubot-it> Janvitus: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Janvitus> ...
<fabio_cc> O.o
<fabio_cc> vlt, ?
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-19
<eviluid> Salve mi piacerebbe aiutare la comunità italiana, un amministratore potrebbe darmi i permessi per attivare la pagina wiki?
<fabio_cc> eviluid, questo è il canale di supporto tecnico
<fabio_cc> !chat | eviluid
<ubot-it> eviluid: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<salvatore> buona sera
<salvatore> mentre giocavo all'improvviso mi sarà saltato qualche cosa nella grafica
<salvatore> in quanto mi dice che non ho l'accelleratore grafico
<salvatore> cosa sarà successo?
<salvatore> ho montato ubuntu 16-04 lys
<salvatore> lts
<salvatore> processore AMD A4-6300 APU with Tadeon HD Graphics x 2
<salvatore> Grafica; Dallium 0.4 LLVV 4.0 128 bit
<salvatore> yipo OS 64 nit
<salvatore> disco 521,8 GB
<salvatore> memoria 8 GB
<salvatore> tipo OS 64 biy
<salvatore> bit
<salvatore> nessuno mi puo aiutare?
<salvo> buona sera
<salvo> ho questo errore
<salvo> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlNWXRv1EsY
<salvo> e la grafica del pc si è improvvisamente deteriorata nel senso che alcuni programmi aperti mi dicono che non ho montato l'accelleratore grafico e windows 10 non mi vuole partire awsolutamente
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-20
<salvo> nessuno?
<geggiolo> ragazzi sono nei guai non funziona più la connessione di rete
<geggiolo> ho provato anche a riparare i pacchetti danneggiati in recovery mod ma nulla
<geggiolo> qualche anima pia (si fa per dire)?
<Tibbim> ?
<geggiolo> non funziona più la connessione di rete
<geggiolo> il cavo e il modem sono a posto ho controllato
<Tibbim> devi chiedere a ryuujin
<geggiolo> ho fatto un ripristino dei pacchetti danneggiati da recovery mod ma nienet lo stesso
<gigirock> geggiolo, ma tu riesci nel login 'normale' grafico ?
<geggiolo> che intendi gigi?
<geggiolo> la macchina si avvia perfettamente funziona tutto tranne la connessione di rete
<geggiolo> ah dimenticavo ho provato il pc con una distro live e la rete funziona
<geggiolo> non so che fare credo sia il driver
<glpiana> geggiolo, ethernet o wifi?
<geggiolo> ethernet
<geggiolo> se pingo il modem mi dice hast unreachable
<glpiana> geggiolo, e network manager l'hai aperto? la connessione è configurata? la configurazione è corretta?
<geggiolo> si tutto a posto
<geggiolo> il folle è questo
<geggiolo> il problema è di sistema non mi collega nemmeno il wifi
<geggiolo> ma se uso una live funziona tutto
<geggiolo> c'è un modo di reinstallare il sistema mantenendo le applicazioni?
<gigirock> geggiolo, primo sudo service networ-manager restart
<gigirock> geggiolo, primo sudo service network-manager restart scusa
<geggiolo> asp che me lo scrivo
<gigirock> geggiolo, ma tu hai ubuntu unity ?
<geggiolo> no gnome
<Carlin0> geggiolo, 17.04 ?
<gigirock> ah ecco
<Carlin0> Tibbim, se hai problemi scrivi in pubblica ho le query chiuse
<Tibbim> Carlin0: per installa Linux su Mac con penna usb di cosa ho bisogno?
<Carlin0> !mac
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mac'
<Tibbim> troll..
<Carlin0> mai usato il mac mi spiace
<Tibbim> !troll
<ubot-it> Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<Tibbim> capito?
<gigirock> !info mac
<ubot-it> Package mac does not exist in xenial
<gigirock> !mac
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mac'
<gigirock> !maclinux
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'maclinux'
<gigirock> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel ... google
<luibald> Salve, utilizzo ubuntu17.04, dopo un temporale mi è partita la connessione internet, quindi ho deciso di prendere una chiavetta wifi, precisamente Wireless N300 Nano USB Adapter della D-Link, il problema è che trovo notevoli difficoltà a farla riconoscere dal sistema in quanto il dischetto annesso ha driver solo per windows e mac, qualcuno mi può a
<luibald> iutare? Grazie
<Mr_Pan> luibald, ma quella e´ un adattatore wireless non una chiavetta umts in cui inserire una sim card .. o ho capito male ?!
<luibald> si esatto è un adattatore wireless
<Mr_Pan> luibald, sembrerebbe essere un adattatore male/poco supportato da ubuntu  ... ci sono parecchi post sul forum di unbuntu ... ma bisogna smanettarci un po´
<abcde> ciao a tutti. Ho bisogno di parlare nel microfono esterno e sentire ciò che dico dall'uscita casse. Ho già guardato una guida ma non ho risolto. Ho ubuntu mate 16.04
<Mr_Pan> luibald, modello esatto per favore
<abcde> scusa. Msi 6qf leopard pro
<abcde> gp62
<Mr_Pan> abcde, installa pavucontrol (controlla se gia installato) e´ un mixer che ti permette di gestire input e output audio come megli o ti serve
<Mr_Pan> abcde, avevo chiesto a luibald
<luibald> vero!!! DWA-131
<luibald> Grazie Mr_Plan per l'attenzione
<Mr_Pan> luibald, devi leggere etichetta sul prodotto e dirmi se rev. A B o C
<abcde> installato. ma non lo vedo...
<Mr_Pan> luibald, non importa tanto non ic sono driver ufficiali per linux nemmeno sul sito
<Mr_Pan> abcde, cosa non vedi
<luibald> HW ver E1  FW ver.5.02
<abcde> questo programma pavucontrol. Da dove lo lancio?
<Mr_Pan> abcde, lo trovi nel menu come pavucontrol o mixer audio ... vedi ... altrimenti da console
<Mr_Pan> luibald, quel adattatore e´ poco supportato in ubuntu ... cerca sul forum ci sono decine di post .... ma ci devi lavorare un po´ per farlo andare ...
<luibald> ho provato già un po ma nulla purtroppo, continuerò a provare, grazie
<luibald> prima volta che scrivo è stato un piacere scambiare un po di parole
<luibald> ciao buon pranzo
<Mr_Pan> luibald, ciao ripassa se ti serve aiuto
<luibald> scusami, un'ultima cosa a proposito di adattatori, sai consigliarmi qualcuno che non ha problemi ad essere installato su ubuntu, visto che quando vado in negozio alcuni non conoscono nemmeno l'esistenza di ubuntu e si definiscono esperti conoscitori di informatica...
<abcde> non lo trovo... come posso lanciarlo da console?
<luibald> preciso che io sono un dilettante
<Mr_Pan> abcde, apri una finestra console e scrvi pavucontrol
<Mr_Pan> e dai invio
<Mr_Pan> abcde, una finestra console la pari premendo CTRL + ALT + t
<abcde> ok, allora l'ho trovato. Lo chiama Regolazione del volume PulseAudio
<abcde> ora come devo settare il tutto?
<Mr_Pan> abcde, quello te lo devi vedere da solo ... non conosco la tua esatta configurazione ne posso andare a memoria ... sorry
<Mr_Pan> abcde, tieni conto che vedi input e output e puoi accendere e spegnere le varie periferiche ... nell ultimo tab hai la periferica audio in uso
<Mr_Pan> intesa come sk audio
<abcde> ecco... ma un'idea su quali parametri intervengano? Perchè su windows c'è una voce che dice qualcosa tipo ascoltati mentre parli... ma qui non lo trovo
<abcde> non trovo nulla di simile
<Mr_Pan> abcde, no non esiste uan voce simile
<abcde> giusto per capirci: la connessione con jak è quella che considera analogica?
<Mr_Pan> si
<Gius93ppe> Salve! Ho provato ad aggiornato ubuntu dalla versione 12.04 a 14.04 ma non si riavvia più, ho aspetto ma nulla. Ho fatto recovery e rimesso la versione 12.04 perché era l'unico modo per accedere al pc: i documenti, le cartelle che avevo prima come posso recuperarli? Posso ritornare allo stato di eri prima di fare l'aggiornamento che in realtà non s
<Gius93ppe> o cosa ha fatto?
<Gius93ppe> *Salve! Ho provato ad aggiornare ubuntu dalla versione 12.04 a 14.04 ma non si riavvia più, ho aspetto ma nulla. Ho fatto recovery e rimesso la versione 12.04 perché era l'unico modo per accedere al pc: i documenti, le cartelle che avevo prima come posso recuperarli? Posso ritornare allo stato di eri prima di fare l'aggiornamento che in realtà non
<Gius93ppe> so cosa ha fatto?
<glpiana> Gius93ppe, sei andato in recovery, ok, ma come hai fatto a rimettere la 12.04?
<Gius93ppe> eh non so...
<Gius93ppe> ho cliccato sull'opzione che mi dava..
<Gius93ppe> le verisone che mi risulta ora è 12.04.2 LTS
<Mr_Pan> Gius93ppe, che e´fuori supporto ...
<Gius93ppe> non ci capsico molto, ragazzi potete aiutarmi?
<Gius93ppe> spiegandomi come fare...
<Gius93ppe> grazie infinite
<Carlin0> Gius93ppe, come hai aggiornato alla 14.04 ? via rete ?
<Mr_Pan> Gius93ppe, dovresti eseguire update da  12.04 a 14.04 lts >> lts ... sperando che tutti funzioni regolarmente ...
<Gius93ppe> Mr_Pan cliccando su gestore agigornamento e poi su esegui avanzamento
<Mr_Pan> Gius93ppe, si .. ti propone la 14.04 lts?
<Gius93ppe> Mr_Pan la 14.04.5 LTS . facendo qusto mi ritorna allo stato di ieri? anche se ho fatto recovery?
<[Enrico]> Gius93ppe: ti consiglio di fare un backup dei dati e reinstallare, alla fine fai prima. Se non si è pratici è mglio ricominciare da zero. La 12.04 non la puoi tenere in quanto è oltre il fine vita. Anche la 14.04 non è più un'opzione. Se vuoi una LTS usa la 16.04
<glpiana> Gius93ppe, per cortesia, al fine di aiutarti al meglio, spiegaci come hai fatto a "tornare a 12.04"
<glpiana> cercando di essere più esplicito possibile
<Gius93ppe> glpiana allora, ieri ho provato a fare l'avanzamento. è iniziato e quiando è arrivato alla voce 'istallazione degli aggiornamenti' la schermata era scusa con il pc acceso. pensavo fosse normale ma dopo ore ancora così.
<Gius93ppe> glpiana allora ho spento e riacceso ma non si avviava ugualmente ed ho provato a cliccare istintivamente su recovery, da qui mi ha dato la posisbilità di istallare nuovamente il sistema)
<Gius93ppe> glpiana spero di essere statoc chiaro ci capisco pochissimo e grazie infinite
<glpiana> Gius93ppe, la recovery ti ha dato la possibilità di installare il sistema?
<Gius93ppe> si
<Gius93ppe> glpiana almeno credo non ricordo
<glpiana> Gius93ppe, al riavvio avevi lo stesso sfondo di prima?
<Gius93ppe> glèpiana prima di provare a fare l avanzamento dici?
<glpiana> esatto
<Gius93ppe> si
<glpiana> Gius93ppe, i tuoi dati dovrebbero essere nello stesso posto in cui stavano prima
<glpiana> Gius93ppe, sai usare pastebin?
<glpiana> !paste | Gius93ppe
<ubot-it> Gius93ppe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Gius93ppe> glpiana non so cosa è
<glpiana> Gius93ppe, apri un terminale
<Gius93ppe> glpiana io avev ole cartelle sulla scrivania e d ora non ci sono più
<Gius93ppe> ok
<Carlin0> allora hai già rasato tutto
<glpiana> Gius93ppe, scrivi: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Gius93ppe> glpiana sta installando
<Mr_Pan> Gius93ppe, il terminale si apre con CTRL + ALT + t
<Gius93ppe> Carlin0 che significa? che li ho cancellati?
<Gius93ppe> Mr_Pan ho eseguito da terminale, ora che faccio?
<glpiana> Gius93ppe, ora scrivi: ls | pastebinit
<Gius93ppe> glpiana dove lo devo scrivere?
<glpiana> Gius93ppe, nel terminale
<glpiana> Gius93ppe, dovrebbe restituirti un indirizzo web
<Gius93ppe> glpiana Is I sono delle 'i maiuscole'?
<glpiana> Gius93ppe, elle esse, quella dopo non è una i. scusa, perchè non fai copia e incolla?
<yolpe3> ciao a tutti, uso (l) ubuntu 14.4.5 lts, ho di recente, per sbaglio sovrascritto una cartrella /home/v/Scrivania/2017/bkup_cell/DCIM/Camera e perso tutte le foto :( ho tentato un recupero con photorec che mi ha trovato un giga tra png e jpg ma nessuna di quelle che cercavo...
<Gius93ppe> glpiana non me lo fa copiare nle terminale
<glpiana> Gius93ppe, tasto destro copia -> tasto destro nel terminale incolla
<Mr_Pan> Gius93ppe, copia e incalla nel terminale con CTRL +v
<yolpe3> avete qualche altra soluzione? posso ritentare abilitando bruteforce o altre opzioni (ho usato le opzioni di default).... testdisk puo essermi utile? (non sono riuscito ad usarlo)
<Gius93ppe> glpiana dice impossibile accedere a pastebinit: file o dircetory non esistente
<[Enrico]> yolpe3: testdisk non ti serve, photorec era la cosa giusta da fare, ma se non trova niente mi sa che ti puoi mettere l'anima in pace
<Carlin0> !chat | yolpe3
<ubot-it> yolpe3: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> Gius93ppe, va beh, apri il gestore dei file (file manager o come preferisci chiamarlo, la casetta in pratica)
<glpiana> Gius93ppe, cerca le directory Scrivania e Desktop
<Gius93ppe> glpina ora me l'ha dato esce così: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25579580/
<Gius93ppe> glpiana ora l ha trovato http://paste.ubuntu.com/25579580/
<Gius93ppe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25579580/
<Gius93ppe> glpiana ok trovato past.ubunut ora che devo fare?
<Gius93ppe> Ps. se qualcuno è disponibile anche via telefono e mi può aiutare mi fa un grande favore
<yolpe3> grazie Carlin0, vorrei ritentare abilitando altre opzioni, puoi dirmi quali mi conviene spuntare? non importa il tempo che impiega. ho fatto la scansione in whole disk  era la cosa migliore o dovevo specificare una partizione?
<Carlin0> Gius93ppe, meglio qui in chat .... l'intelligneza collettiva è superiore a quella individuale
<Carlin0> yolpe3, cosa non ti è chiaro di → per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<yolpe3> e poi.... posso tentare di usarlo per fare la stessa operazione allo smartphone e sd montata in quello?
<Carlin0> Gius93ppe, ls Scrivania | pastebinit
<yolpe3> Carlin0... paranoid: bruteforce si no /  keep corrupted file ? / low memory ? expert  mode? ....andava bene whole disk o era meglio se specificavo una partizione?
<Gius93ppe> carlin= si fatto, mi elenca quelle che ho attualmente
<yolpe3> posso lavorare con photorec anche sul telefonino da cavo usb?
<Gius93ppe> Carlin0 fatto mi elenca quelle che ho attualmente
<Mr_Pan> [15:09:53] <Carlin0> yolpe3, cosa non ti è chiaro di → per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat    e tre ...
<Carlin0> Gius93ppe, dai il comando completo e posta il link
<yolpe3> sorry
<Gius93ppe> Carlin0 hp-documentation-sbso.desktop e poi da le cartelle che ho messo ora
<Carlin0> Gius93ppe, quindi la roba di prima non ce + ...
<Gius93ppe> Carlin0 no..quinbdi è persa?
<Carlin0> eh si hai sovrascritto Gius93ppe molto probabilmente quando hai reinstallato la 12.04
<Gius93ppe> Carlin0 non esiste altro modo per verificare?
<glpiana> Gius93ppe, scrivi in un terminale: mount
<glpiana> Gius93ppe, poi mostraci l'output
<Gius93ppe> glpiana gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/giuseppe/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=giuseppe)
<glpiana> Gius93ppe, perchè non fai come hai fatto prima con pastebin?
<Gius93ppe> glpiana cioè?
<Gius93ppe> ce nessuno???
<Mr_Pan> Gius93ppe, siamo qui ti e´stato chiesto di far euna cosa ...
<Gius93ppe> Mr_Pan scusami... cosa devo fare?
<Gius93ppe> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/giuseppe/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=giuseppe)gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/giuseppe/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=giuseppe)
<Gius93ppe> ragazzi non ci capisco niente...
<Gius93ppe> grazie a tutti
<husqvarna> Buonasera, scusate il disturbo, stavo accendendo il pc con Ubuntu gnome 16.04 tutto ad un tratto appare questo: could not find kernel image
<husqvarna> 18011983
<husqvarna> Ho provato a cercare online qualche cosa relativo all'errore esatto ma non riesco a trovare nulla
<shez> salve a tutti
<shez> sto reinstallando ubuntu, e ho l'installazione divisa su due HD, in un HD (sdb) c'è la swap (sdb1) e una partizione dati (sdb2), mentre nel altro HD (sda) c'è un unico partizione dove si trova la home sda1. Ora reinstallando il SO con il CD, mi chiede di formatare sdb con swap, il mio dubbio è quando dice sdb intende sdb1 (partizione di Swap) oppure sdb intero disco sdb1 e sdb2?
<shez> questo è il messaggio che compare: https://imgur.com/a/ns2lh
<shez> c'è nessuno?
<enzotib> shez: letto
<ciccio> posso usare ubuntu su un vecchio mecmini?
<laura1775> Buonasera a tutti.
<fabio_cc> !ciao | laura1775
<ubot-it> laura1775: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<laura1775> Ho appena comprato un computer con ubuntu endless. Ho un problema con l'avvio di film o telefilm su netfli. mi compare Errore F7053-1803. Sapete come posso risolvere il problema?
<fabio_cc> shez, credo tu stia facendo confusione, la swap da quanto si vede nell'immagine è su sda1
<laura1775> scusa ma sono terra terra. Cos'è sda1?
<fabio_cc> laura1775, ho scritto a shez
<laura1775> Ok. scusa. attendo una risposta se qualcuno può aiutarmi.
<fabio_cc> laura1775, netflix usa il flash player?
<fabio_cc> ciccio, si parla di un mac intel o powerpc?
<laura1775> Sinceramente non lo so.
<fabio_cc> laura1775, apri questa pagina: https://get.adobe.com/it/flashplayer/about/
<fabio_cc> laura1775, dovresti avere una scritta tipo questa: You have version 27,0,0,130 installed
<laura1775> ok, controllo
<laura1775> Sì, ho quella versione
<fabio_cc> laura1775, comunque da qualche ricerca che ho fatto credo che netflix non usi flash
<fabio_cc> laura1775, puoi mandare una schermata dell'errore?
<fabio_cc> !image | laura1775
<ubot-it> laura1775: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> laura1775, sembra svelato l'arcano
<fabio_cc> !chat | laura1775
<ubot-it> laura1775: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> laura1775, entra su #ubuntu-it-chat
<laura1775> al  momento non posso fare uno screen della schermata
<laura1775> comunque mi chiede di assicurarmi di avere una versione ufficiale di chrome
<Carlin0> laura1775, passa nel canale di chat
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<laura1775> ??
<fabio_cc> laura1775, scrivi /join #ubuntu-it-chat     e previ invio
<fabio_cc> *premi
<laura1775> ok grazie
<shez> eccomi
<shez> si hai ragione :)
<shez> fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> shez, no, aspetta
<shez> ?
<fabio_cc> shez, l'installer vede così, ma la swap dovrebbe essere la partizione di mezzo giga, non quella da 20
<Carlin0> shez, cmq il messaggio parla della partizione 1 sul disco sda , quindi non tutto il disco
<shez> ok, era quello che volevo sapere :)
<shez> grazie
<fabio_cc> shez, :)
<Gius93ppe> Buonasera ragazzi. Premetto che non sono per nulla ferrato con l'informatica. Ieri ho provato ad aggiornare ubuntu dalla versione 12.04 alla 14.04 senza formattare e senza passare per le altre versioni.  Dopo diverso tempo, ho provato a riavviare il pc ma nulla, non mi chiedeva nemmeno la passworld per accedere. Dopo un po, all'accensione, tra le v
<Gius93ppe> oci ho cliccato su recovery e, non ricordo con esattezza, ma dava la possibilità di installare nuovamente ubuntu e ho dato l'ok inconsapevole di cosa sarebbe successo. L'operazione è riuscita e in questo modo ho riavuto accesso ma con la stessa versione di prima e sono sparite tutte le mie cartelle. Come faccio a recuperarle? Vi è un modo? Grazie i
<Gius93ppe> nfinite
<Carlin0> Gius93ppe, non avevamo appurato che le hai cancellate ?
<Mr_Pan> Gius93ppe, ti è stato gia detto che le tue cartelle sono perse le hai cancellate
<Mr_Pan> Gius93ppe, a questo punto, secondo me, ti conviene cancellare tutto e installare direttamente la versione 16.04 lts
<Gius93ppe> Carlin0 e Mr_Pan si grazie ragazzi speravo che ci fossero altre soluzioni. come fare per installare la versione 16.04 lts?
<Carlin0> !installazione | Gius93ppe
<ubot-it> Gius93ppe: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Mr_Pan> Gius93ppe, leggi la guida ... scarichi la iso... crei usb/dvd e la/lo fai partire
<Gius93ppe> grazie
<shez> Giuse93ppe, ma ci sono dati importanti in quelle cartelle?
<Gius93ppe> schez si anche..ci sono documenti di lavoro
<Gius93ppe> shez si anche...ci sono documenti di lavoro
<Carlin0> Gius93ppe, e niente backup o cloud ?
<shez> Gius93ppe, esistono rpogrammi per il resume dei file cancellati, ma devi fare il lavoro da un altro PC.
<Gius93ppe> Carlin0 non so cosa sia il backup o cloud. se mi spieghi...
<Gius93ppe> shez mi puoi dare indicazioni?
<Carlin0> Gius93ppe, fare copia dei documenti importati su altri dischi
<Carlin0> importanti*
<shez> Gius93ppe, il mio consiglio è che visto che non hai grosse conoscenze informatiche puoi portare il disco/PC a un tecnico che ti potrebbe fare il lavoro.
<Gius93ppe> shez grazie. che costi ha una operaizone del genere?
<Carlin0> !chat | shez Gius93ppe
<ubot-it> shez Gius93ppe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<shez> hai ragione Carlin0,
<shez> Gius93ppe, passa sul altro canale....
<Gius93ppe> #ubuntu-it-chat  ok
<Gius93ppe> grazie infinite a tutti
<shez> dove sei?
<Gius93ppe> shez cioè? in che canale?
<shez> Gius93ppe, clicca sul canale #ubuntu-it-chat ed entra in un altra stanza
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-21
<eholo> ciaooo!ho problemi con l'aggiornamento del software!
<ermal> salve
<mimi> ciao
<mimi> mi serve un aiuto
<Mr_Pan> mimi, ciao perché cambi nick ogni volta?
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | mimi
<ubot-it> mimi: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Mr_Pan> !aiuto | mimi
<ubot-it> mimi: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mimi> ho un laptop acer 5560g con windows 10.windows si è rotto (non so perchè) e ho provato a prendermi i file via ubuntu live ma il problema è rimane sulla schermata del boot con il logo che si carica
<mimi> quando avvio ubuntu
<mimi> ubuntu 16.04.3 lts
<Mr_Pan> mimi, all avvio quando appare il menu da cui poi scegli live se premi F6 hai delle opzioni ... prova a selezionare nomodeset  e prosegui l'installazione
<Mr_Pan> mimi, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<elca> salve a tutti
<elca> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<elca> problemi con mate 17.04
<David77> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gigirock> elca , formula la tua domanda....
<elca> vabene
<elca> dunque usando mate e avendo reinstallato sul mio portatile a luglio
<elca> ora improvvisamente mi ha dato di matto
<elca> tipo le barre laterali sul desktop non funzionano correttamente
<elca> il problema reale è che volevo reinstallarlo ma se senza cancellare i dati
<elca> e fatto il passaggio con usb mi dice che sul pc non vi è alcun sistema
<Mr_Pan> elca, se hai la /home separata non c'e´ problema basta che in fase di reinstalalzione non la formatti ...
<elca> sinceramente non so se sia separata non sono proprio una cima
<Mr_Pan> elca, se non hai la /home su partizione separata allora copia tutti i dati su un supporto esterno (chiavetta usb o disco) reinstalla e poi copi di nuovo i dati nella nuova /home appena creata
<elca> ok era per evitare il tutto
<elca> ma scusa se chiedo...ma poi per separare la home in fase installazione???
<Mr_Pan> elca dovresti affidarti alla partizione manuale .. .creare una nuova partizione e li piazzarci la /home ...
<Mr_Pan> seve un minimo di pratica per farlo senza rischi
<gigirock> elca , devi reinstallare con la stessa versione senza formattare dando nome computer e nome utente gli stessi ch stai usando.....
<elca> ooooooo ccapito
<elca> grazie mille
<Mr_Pan> elca, guarda qui il punto 3 https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<elca> ok
<David77> elca p.s. comunque sai che la 17.04 ha un tempo di supporto ridotto? https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<Mr_Pan> elca, non ti avventurare ...
<elca> grazie mr_pan ....ma non sono indy....
<elca> e ogni volta che ci provo mi accorgo sempre più di essere una vera pippa
<Tony0> come si installa tails in uefi
<Mr_Pan> Tony0, salve
<Tony0> ho scaricato la iso e ho avviato in live ma non mi dice come installare
<Mr_Pan> Tony0, hai avviato la live ?  Quindi sul desktop live devi avere icona con scritto installazione ...
<Tony0> Mr_pan salve
<Mr_Pan> Tony0, ma poi ... Tails ?
<Tony0> no non cè ho masterizzato la iso e ho avviato ma non mi dice nelle impostazioni come si avvia l'installazione
<Mr_Pan> Tony0, a parte che sei nel canale di supporto a Ubuntu ...
<Mr_Pan> stiamo parlando di Tails Sistema Operativo "sicuro" nato per essere avviato da usb e cd  ?
<Tony0> si lo sò ma non sò a chi rivolgermi
<Tony0> certo
<Mr_Pan> Tony0, 1. sei nel canale sbagliato come detto   2. non credo sia pensato epr una installazione fisica ma solo su dispositivi rimovibili e machcine virtuali
<Mr_Pan> !OT
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'OT'
<Mr_Pan> !topic
<ubot-it> per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pneppe> Buonasera, ho installato da poco Ubuntu 16.10 e vorrei aggiornare a 17.04. Come posso fare? Purtroppo conosco poco il SO quindi per favore siate buoni...
<fabio_cc> pneppe, scusami, ma se hai installato da poco, perché non hai messo direttamente 17.04?
<fabio_cc> pneppe, tra l'altro 16.10 è fuori supporto
<pneppe> Perché avevo la chiavetta di 16.10 e, avendo problemi con Windows, non ho potuto scaricare la 17.04
<fabio_cc> pneppe, ti consiglio a questo punto di scaricare la versione che intendi installare e creare la chiavetta
<fabio_cc> pneppe, scegli tra 16.04 e 17.04, tenendo conto che in generale 16.04 da meno problemi di 17.04
<pneppe> Lo farò sicuramente, ma non posso aggiornare da 16.10 a 17.04?
<David77> e che la 16.04 ha un supporto di 5 anni
<David77> https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<pneppe> Quindi mi conviene installare una LTS?
<fabio_cc> pneppe, comunque si può, ma ti consiglio di installare da zero
<sardonico> dipende dall'uso che ne fai
<fabio_cc> pneppe, per l'avanzamento: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoZesty e https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<David77> se vuoi un supporto per 5 anni solo le LTS ce l'hanno. personalmente preferisco le LTS
<sardonico> se vuoi sempre le ultime versioni dei sotfware vai di 17.04, la 16.04 è meno aggiornata ma più stabile
<David77> sardonico, ottima definizione. stabilità = LTS, novità le non LTS, ma alle volte hanno un po' di bug
<pneppe> Grazie, siete molto gentili
<fabio_cc> :)
<pneppe> Update: mi segnala un errore di accesso alle repository, ma escludo problemi di connessione. Come risolvo?
<pneppe> Scarico 16.04 e installo da zero?
<Mr_Pan> pneppe, usi repo del Garr  ?   oggi pare abbiano problemi ...
<David77> pare problemi garr e telecom
<Carlin0> so 2 giorni che garr ha problemi
<fabio_cc> pneppe, 16.10 è fuori supporto
<fabio_cc> pneppe, sudo apt update è normale che dia errori
<pneppe> Allora faccio installazione da zero di 16.04
<pneppe> Grazie ragazzi, genilissimi
<fabio_cc> pneppe, si, molto meglio installazione da zero
<[Enrico]> <David77> se vuoi un supporto per 5 anni solo le LTS ce l'hanno. personalmente preferisco le LTS <-------- occhio che solo alcuni pacchetti hanno il supporto a 5 anni, la maggior parte si fermano a 3 per una LTS. Generalmente i pacchetti desktop sono 3 anni, server 5 anni
<[Enrico]> quindi, anche se non è corretto nemmeno questo al 100%, per un uso desktop è meglio parlare di 3 anni con le LTS
<johack> salve a tutti
<johack> ho installato ubuntu 16
<johack> non riesco a installare i .deb
<johack> almeno da ubuntu center software, li installo con dpkg ma poi come avvio il programma
<David77> con dpkg
<David77> anzi con la 16.04 anche con apt
<David77> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/PacchettiDebian
<johack> fatto
<johack> ma non trovo come eseguire poi per esempio chrome
<David77> come avvi? se è installato bene con tutte le dipendenze corrette te lo trovi sul menu Internet insieme a Firefox
<David77> *avvii
<megg> Sera, qualcuno mi dedica 2 minuti?
<David77> megg !aiuto
<David77> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<megg> Sono nuovo su ubuntu e vorrei sapere se si puo aumentare l'uso dei processori anche qua come su windows che per esempio ne funzionano 1 o 2 su quadro di predefinito se non lo cambia l'utente
<megg> quattro*
<megg> Inostre per portare un esempio, anche solo giocando ad agar.io su Browser mi lagga tutto.. non so se bisogna configurare qualche scheda grafica o altro.. ultima cosa, se uso chromium o Firefox ed apro i video a tutto schermo, essi vanno a scatti rendendo impossibile guardarli. Con Browser invece questo non succede
<David77> mmm per ora dai un'occhiata, è un po vecchio ma giusto per dare un occhio https://askubuntu.com/questions/82562/is-ubuntu-optimized-for-multicore-cpus
<shez> salve a tutti
<Mr_Pan> ciao shez
<David77> megg, prova ad attendere se c'è qualche volontario che ha la risposta. personalmente non ho avuto a che fare con questi problemi. poi cosa intendi per 'aumentare l'uso dei processori', aumentarne forzatamente il clock?
<shez> ho installato ubuntu 17.04, l'ho aggiornata, quando apro mozilla e vado in componenti aggiuntivi->estenzioni trovo il paccheto ubuntu modification con la dicitura obsoleto, qualcuno sa darmi ragguagli in merito?
<David77> si è una novita di firefox nuovi che hanno cambiato il tipo di applicazioni
<David77> https://support.mozilla.org/it/kb/novita-tecnologia-addon-firefox?as=u&utm_source=inproduct
<megg> @David77 come in questo video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cjg5MVGDIMo
<David77> shez, per un po vanno bene uguale, ma tra un po non funzioneranno se i produttori non si aggiornano
<shez> David77, ma si aggiorneranno da soli?
<David77> megg a quanto ne so è il sistema operativo che gestisce l'uso dei core e le applicazioni devono essere predisposte per il multi core
<David77> shez se i produttori dei plugin li aggiornano si, altrimenti non funzioneranno  dalla versione 57
<shez> ah ok
<David77> ma non è solo per Ubuntu ma per tutti
<shez> granzie per l'info
<shez> è una questione di browser giusto?
<David77> yes. you're welcome
<megg> sarà il mio pc da discarica probabilmente
<megg> Per wusnto riguarda i video che vanno a scatti, come se fosse una sequenza di fotografie, a nessuno è mai capitato?
<shez> megg, ti funzia l'audio?
<megg> l'audio sì, senza alcun problema
<David77> megg, che processore e che scheda hai?
<David77> grafica
<David77> megg Ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<megg> Intel Corporation 2nd Generation
<megg> 17.04
<David77> shez, lo sai che la 17.04 non ha tanto supporto (per il repo main)? https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<shez> non è LTS si lo so
<shez> :)
<shez> megg i video di youtube li vedi bene?
<shez> megg i video .mp4 li vedi bene?
<shez> i  video .avi?
<David77> megg i3, i5, i7? scheda grafica. corrette le domande di shez
<megg> Il problema si presente dovunque solo se li guardo a tutto schermo, è questo che non capisco come sia possibile
<megg> i3
<megg> i5* sorry
<David77> io ho un vecchissimo Turion 64 e va bene. i5 dovresti andare bene. che scheda grafica? quanta ram hai?
<megg> David77 500
<David77> 500 cosa? 500MB di ram spero di no
<David77> lspci per vedere le caratteristiche
<David77> megg no le schede, sorry. lshw per le caratteristiche hardware
<megg> 2430 M
<David77> quella è la cpu https://ark.intel.com/it/products/53450/Intel-Core-i5-2430M-Processor-3M-Cache-up-to-3_00-GHz
<shez> megg, hai fatto un avanzamento di versione?
<megg> scusa l'ignoranza ma non so dove guardare per la ram allora
<David77> free -h
<megg> ad ogni modo no, da un giorno all'altro
<David77> per esempio
<megg> https://thepasteb.in/p/Wnhzm8gDPVXSV
<David77> al tempo!!! se è successo da un giorno all'altro cosa diversa. se prima andava....
<David77> 4GB di ram, meglio del mio
<megg> Come caratteristiche sulla carta non è malissimo ma è piu lento di windows vista ahah
<megg> probabilmente tenterò con un ripristino
<David77> in realtà siamo fuori tema del canale di supporto. forse meglio che passi su #ubuntu-it-chat
<megg> Ultima domanda, da quando ho fatto il passaggio ad ubuntu, il jeck non funziona
<megg> A cosa credi sia dovuto?
<yolpe3> ciao a tutti, uso (l) ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS,  ho spostato l'intero contenuto della cartella /home/v/.cache/thumbnails/large su /home/v/Scrivania/2017/bkup_cell/rec/large usando Nautilus...
<yolpe3> ora la finestra di Nautilus vede la cartella che ho riempito sulla scrivania con 1122 oggetti mentre se la guardo dalla finestra di visualizzazione "normale" vedo tutti i 24297 file spostati...
<shez> megg, hai gnome?
<shez> yolpe3, un dubbio che intendi per finestra normale?
<yolpe3> le foto spostate però non riesco ad aprirle per permesso negato e, prima di modificare i permessi da nautilus, volevo chiedere appoggio per non rischiare di perdere file
<yolpe3> la normale interfaccia grafica che si apre cliccando l'icona sul desktop
<shez> credo sia sempre nautilus..
<shez> se fai click su una cartella sul desktop giusto?
<yolpe3> èarlo della stessa directory, vista con Nautilus avviato con sudo da terminale mostra pochi file, vista "normalmente" mostra tutti i file che ho spostato
<yolpe3> parlo della...
<shez> per capirsi, se a pri la cartella tramite terminale vedi pochi file se apri la cartella "graficamente" vedi tutti i file?
<shez> ho capito
<shez> '
<shez> ?
<shez> yolpe3, e' questo il problema che hai?
<yolpe3> se apro lanciando il nautilus grafico come root da terminale vedo meno file rispetto al doppio clich dal desktop
<yolpe3> più o meno...
<shez> prova ad andare nella cartella tramite terminale e vedi quanti file ci sono....
<yolpe3> da desktop senza permessi non mi visualizza il contenuto dei file, quindi stavo per modificare i permessi da interfaccia grafica nautilus come root, ma, accorto di questo mi sono fermato per timore di perdere file
<shez> per trovare il percorso apri un terminale e digita il comando ls
<shez> poi per entrare nella cartella che dovresti avere in Scrivania.... da come ho capito...
<shez> poi per entrare nella cartella cd <nome cartella>
<yolpe3> intanto ho sbagliato indirizzo, e vedo che ci sono ancora molti file non spostati dalla cartella di origine
<yolpe3> sudo ls /home/v/.cache/thumbnails/large
<yolpe3> ma non mi dice quanti
<yolpe3> idem all'indirizzo della scrivania... che comando per vedere il numero e non l'elenco dei nomi file
<yolpe3> ?
<shez> posizionati dentro la cartella interessata e dai questo comando find . | wc -l
<yolpe3> o che comando perchè l'elenco si prosegua una pagina alla volta e non tutto filato al prompt successivo?
<shez> find . | wc .l
<shez> ti dice quanti file ci sono nella cartella interessata
<shez> quanto spazio occupano tutti quie file?
<yolpe3> dovrebbe essere sui 400mb circa
<yolpe3> ma il comando che m'hai detto di lanciare nn funziona
<yolpe3> wc: .l: File o directory non esistente
<yolpe3> v@Hal:~/Scrivania/2017/bkup_cell/rec/large$ find . | wc .l
<megg> non so cosa sia shez
<giokko> buonasera a tutti
<David77> find . | wc -l
<giokko> ho un portatile asus PRO58VM, avrei problemi con i drivers se installassi ubuntu?
<yolpe3> sto provando find . | wc -l
<shez> si
<yolpe3> ok... 24298 file
<shez> megg, il jeck è un connettore audio?
<shez> yolpe, a me nautilus quando spodto un gran quantitativo di file a volte si impalla, tipo che non finisce a spostare tutti i file o li sposta solo in lettura...
<yolpe3> ora come posso dare tutti i permessi da terminale per lavorare su quei file senza essere root
<shez> yolpe3, tu cosa hai fatto hai copiato o spostato?
<yolpe3> spostato
<yolpe3> cntr+x cntr+v
<shez> ok
<shez> taglia e incolla...
<shez>  quindi nella cartella d'origine non ci sono più.......
<yolpe3> esatto
<yolpe3> unvece ho appena visto che c'erano ancora file...
<shez> mmmh
<yolpe3> ho appena spostato completamente la cartella e ricreata una con lo stesso nome dove stava prima
<shez> se sono ancora utilizzabili, prova a ricopiare la cartella oppure copiane un po' alla volta....
<shez> non tutti e 22000
<shez> in n colpo solo
<yolpe3> certo... sarebbe stato più astuto :(
<shez> ma ora hai risolto?
<yolpe3> ora però devo vedere di dare i permessi e preferirei farlo da terminale
<yolpe3> non so ancora se funzionino i file
<shez> puoi verificare se riesci ad accedere hai file
<shez> io devo andare..
<shez> ritorno fra un po...... pappa :)
<yolpe3> anch'io ritorno tra un po' ....fornelli :'(
<aiuto> chiedo aiuto: ubuntu non mi fa installare ne softwares ne aggiornamenti
<Mr_Pan> aiuto, specifica
<aiuto> si possono mandare gli screenshot qui?
<Mr_Pan> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Mr_Pan> li devi mandare a uno di quei link qui sopra
<Mr_Pan> e postar ein canale l indirizzo web relativo
<aiuto> https://imgur.com/a/U3Ryl
<aiuto> ecco il problema :(
<aiuto> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> aiuto, è un problema di server speriamo lo risolvano al + presto
<johack> salve a tutti!!!
<aiuto> quindi è un problema che devono risolvere
<johack> come risolvo l-installazione dei pacchetti su ubuntu 16
<aiuto> pure io ho lo stesso problema ma con ubuntu 17
<Carlin0> johack, sudo apt update
<aiuto> e se più persone ha lo stesso problema dev'essere un problema con il server
<Carlin0> johack, metti in paste il risultato
<aiuto> carlin0 in realtà a me non funziona neanche l'update
<Carlin0> aiuto, sei dietro proxy o simili ?
<aiuto> in che senso?
<johack> https://pastebin.com/Kxqtw9cV
<Carlin0> nel senso che vedo che risulti in america ma nell'immagine si vedono repo italiani
<johack> forse non mi sono spiegato bene, scarico il deb, si apre il center software, clicco installa nn succede nulla
<Carlin0> johack, anche a te .... è un problema dei server dove risiedono i repo
<johack> ho letto che un bug di ubuntu
<Carlin0> eh no...
<Carlin0> è un problema di rete da 2 giorni johack
<aiuto> Carlin0 ho usato un VPN per vedere un video ma ora la cosa più importante è che spero che si risolva presto
<johack> quindi nel giro di qualche ora dovrebbe essere tutto ok^??
<Carlin0> johack, dura da 2 giorni
<johack> cacchio!
<Carlin0> una soluzione cmq c'è
<aiuto> illuminaci
<Carlin0> aiuto, tu cosa hai ? ubuntu o una derivata ?
<aiuto> ubuntu
<aiuto> per precisare: Ubuntu 17.04 x64
<johack> Carlin0: quale^
<Carlin0> aiuto, sudo gedit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<megg> shez sì, non vanno le cuffie o qualsiasi dispositivo che introduco
<Carlin0> johack, anche tu ubuntu ?
<johack> yue
<johack> yep
<johack> ho provato sia 16 che 17
<aiuto> quel comando mi da una sorgente
<aiuto> cosa dovrei fare?
<Carlin0> aiuto, e johack cercate la riga #prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1
<Carlin0> e la fate diventare
<aiuto> ?
<Carlin0> repend domain-name-servers 8.8.4.4,8.8.8.8;
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> prepend domain-name-servers 8.8.4.4,8.8.8.8;
<Carlin0> salvi chiudi e riavvii
<johack> in quale file??
<Mr_Pan> johack, in quello ch hai appena aperto ...
<Carlin0> johack, sudo gedit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<Mr_Pan> [20:44:10] <Carlin0> aiuto, sudo gedit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<aiuto> provo a riavviare
<johack> idem
<aiuto> son tornato
<Carlin0> funziona ?
<aiuto> no
<aiuto> :(
<aiuto> quel comando a cosa dovrebbe servire?
<Carlin0> aiuto, cat /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<Carlin0> aiuto, metti in paste il risultato
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<megg> Soluzione alle cuffie che non funzionano in ubuntu? non sono mai andate, ho provato con 3 tipi diversi di cuffie ma niente
<aiuto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25587829/
<Carlin0> aiuto, non ti ho chisto quello
<Carlin0> chiesto*
<Carlin0> 20:51:10<Carlin0> aiuto, cat /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<aiuto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25587836/
<megg> Soluzione alle cuffie che non funzionano in ubuntu? non sono mai andate, ho provato con 3 tipi diversi di cuffie ma niente
<Carlin0> aiuto, dovevi levar eil # all'inizio dela riga
<Carlin0> !ripeti | megg
<ubot-it> megg: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<megg> Pardon
<Carlin0> aiuto, sudo gedit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<aiuto> io torno domani, forse è un problema di connessione
<johack> niente stesso problema
<Carlin0> johack, cat /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<Carlin0> johack, metti in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<johack> eccolo https://pastebin.com/u4em98LE
<Carlin0> johack, sudo apt update
<johack> https://pastebin.com/wBJkNuZv
<Carlin0> johack, clicca sull'icona di network manager
<Carlin0> modifica connessioni
<Carlin0> cartella ipv4
<johack> ci sono
<Carlin0> server dns aggiuntivi metti 8.8.8.8
<Carlin0> salvi e chiudi
<johack> devo rianviare
<Carlin0> johack, poi da terminale dai sudo service network.manager restart
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> johack, poi da terminale dai sudo service network-manager restart
<IronMan1603> buonasera ciao a tutti
<Carlin0> e poi riprovi sudo apt update
<Carlin0> !ciao IronMan1603
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Carlin0> !ciao | IronMan1603
<ubot-it> IronMan1603: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<johack> Carlin0: ninete stesa storia
<IronMan1603> ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu desktop 17.04
<Carlin0> prova a riavviare
<Carlin0> spiega il problema IronMan1603
<IronMan1603> una volta avviato il boot dal menu di avvio
<Carlin0> !enter
<ubot-it> non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Carlin0> se no viene difficile seguirla IronMan1603
<IronMan1603> mi copare la scritta efi: requested map not found...esrt: ESRT header is not in the memory map...initramfs unpacking failed: LZMA data is corrupt ecc...avviando il check del device mi da due errori tramite dvd e uno tramite usb
<Carlin0> IronMan1603, aspetta qualcuno che conosca uefi , io ne sono a digiuno
<IronMan1603> però quando ho scaricato l'immagine ho comunque verificato che i pacchetti ci fossero tutti
<IronMan1603> va bene grazie hahahaha
<johack> Carlin0: ninete
<Carlin0> johack, è un problema che hanno da 2 giorni quasi tutti i clienti telecom/tim
<Carlin0> io ho risolto modificando quel file (la prima soluzione)
<IronMan1603> per favore aiutatemi e da ieri che ci sto impazzendo
<johack> Carlin0: mi stai dicendo che se connetto lo smart non ho questi problemi'
<Carlin0> che connessione hai da smart ?
<johack> wind
<Carlin0> prova  johack secondo me va
<Carlin0> oggi a me non andava e David77 che ha wind lavorava tranquillo
<IronMan1603> Carlin0 credi che provando con la 16.04 lts la situazione può cambiare?
<Carlin0> IronMan1603, prova di sicuro la 16.04 è + stabile ma non so cosa dirti non conoscendo l'argomento nel merito
<IronMan1603> grazie...nel caso in cui lo stesso non dovesse andare bene...sai dirmi a chi potrei rivolgermi?
<johack> fatto sta che update aggiiorna, ma cmq non riesco a installare app di terze parti
<johack> esempio: chrome, vivaldi, opera
<Carlin0> IronMan1603, riprova qui magari trovi altre persone
<IronMan1603> va bene
<Carlin0> johack, sudo apt install gdebi
<Carlin0> johack, poi clicchi sul file di chrome e lo apri con gdebi
<johack> quando verrà fixato sto bug
<johack> stavo con 14 andao come una scheggia
<Carlin0> so problemi di rete johack  a me so 2 giorni che lo fa
<Carlin0> dipende da telecom e dalla rete garr.it
<johack> devo chiamare telecom merdA?
<yolpe3> ok signori, il problema del numero di file copiato sembra risolto....
<yolpe3> chiedo come dare da terminale nessuna restrizione di permessi in scrittura lettura ecc a tutti i file in directory e sottodirectory
<Carlin0> yolpe3, una partizione dati ?
<yolpe3> non mi sembra, come posso controllare?
<yolpe3> intendo farlo al contenuto di questa cartella :  /home/v/Scrivania/2017/bkup_cell
<Carlin0> nelle cartelle della tua home non devi cambiare nulla
<Carlin0> già puoi leggere/scrivere
<shez> rieccomi
<yolpe3> non lo fa perchè le ho copiate con nautilus avviato da terminale come root
<yolpe3> almeno suppongo sia questo il motivo
<yolpe3> ciao shez bentornato :)
<Carlin0> yolpe3, ls -l ~/Scrivania/2017
<Carlin0> yolpe3, metti in paste
<yolpe3> non mi da il tipo di partizione
<yolpe3> mi devo portare su scrivania col prompt?
<Carlin0> yolpe3, perchè non fai quel che ti chiedo ?
<shez> ciao yolpe3
<yolpe3> Carlin0, rinfrescami la memoria sul paste bin per favore
<yolpe3> nn mi ricordo come si fa
<Carlin0> yolpe3, hai aperto il terminale ?
<yolpe3> si
<Carlin0> yolpe3, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> yolpe3, ls -l ~/Scrivania/2017 | pastebinit
<Carlin0> incolla il link che esce
<shez> megg, dovresti avere una icona con una ruota dentata e una chiave inglese nella barra asinistra del desktop
<shez> ironman1603, questo lo fa quando rpovi ad avviare la live da chiavetta?
<yolpe3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25588070/
<yolpe3> ok Carlin0 ?
<Carlin0> yolpe3, ls -l ~/Scrivania/2017/bkup_cell | pastebinit
<IronMan1603> ciao buonasera sapresti aiutarmi con uefi? praticamente all'avvio del usb avviabile mi copare la scritta efi: requested map not found...esrt: ESRT header is not in the memory map...initramfs unpacking failed: LZMA data is corrupt ecc...avviando il check del device mi da due errori tramite dvd e uno tramite usb
<yolpe3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25588098/
<shez> ironman1603, ma da quella chiavetta vorresti installare ubuntu?
<Carlin0> yolpe3, sudo chown -R v:v Scrivania/2017/bkup_cell/
<IronMan1603> si dalla chiavetta
<shez> come hai messo iso nella chiavetta?
<shez> intendo il file .iso
<shez> di ubuntu
<IronMan1603> in realtà ho provato anche col dvd....l'iso sulla chiavetta l'ho messo con unebootin
<shez> ok
<Carlin0> IronMan1603, unetbootin è buggato
<shez> hai verificato che la iso che hai scaricato sia integra?
<IronMan1603> Effettuando il check nella prima schermata del grub mi da degli errori nel device
<IronMan1603> si ho verificato con winmd5sum
<Carlin0> IronMan1603, hai windows ?
<IronMan1603> si
<Carlin0> fai la chiavetta con rufus
<Carlin0> su win
<IronMan1603> e vorrei installare ubuntu su hard disk esterno
<shez> collegato ramite usb?
<shez> *tramite
<IronMan1603> Carlin0 si ci stavo pensando anche io
<IronMan1603> shez sisi tramite usb
<shez> si Rufus funzia meglio su win...
<Carlin0> IronMan1603, oppure su ubuntu usi creatore dischi di avvio ma non unetbootin
<yolpe3> sudo chown -R v:v Scrivania/2017/bkup_cell/ serve per caso a liberare tutti i permessi ricorsivamente a tutto il contenuto di  /home/v/Scrivania/2017/bkup_cell
<Carlin0> yolpe3, in quella cartella hai 2 /3 cartelle di root con quel comando diventa tutto tuo
<yolpe3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25588155/
<IronMan1603> ragazzi vi devo informare che questa e diciamo la prima volta che mi imbatto in linux
<IronMan1603> ah ok quel comando non era per me hahahahahaha
<yolpe3> grazie Carlin0 non chiedevo altro ;)
<shez> Ironman1603, dove hai installato grub ?
<IronMan1603> Carlin0 il problema e che comunque io l'iso l'ho messo anche su dvd con nero
<yolpe3> saluto tutti e grazie... ora vado ad impazzire tra quel milione di file e vedere se ci sono quelle 30-40 foto che vorrei recuperare
<shez> ironman1603, credo che il problema sia sul tipo partizionamento e dove metti il grub nn tanto sul dvice da cui fai l'installazione
<shez> ciao yolpe3
<IronMan1603> shez non l'ho installato...mi riferisco alla schermata nera iniziale in cui ti chiede se vuoi far partire la prova live e poi l'installazione....l'installazione diretta o un'altra opzione è il check
<shez> ah ok
<shez> quanta capacità ha la tua penna?
<IronMan1603> 4 GB
<shez> prova a installare la iso con rufus da win
<shez> e ripeti l'operazione
<shez> Ironman1603, che scheda madre hai?
<IronMan1603> ripetendo l'operazione con rufus mica partizionerà l'ssd interno?
<IronMan1603> Intel Skylake-U Premium PCH
<shez> ironman1603, con rufus devi installare la iso nell penna usb e questa operazione la fai da win
<shez> basta indicare il device giusto ....
<shez> hai win 8 o superiore?
<IronMan1603> 10
<IronMan1603> schema partizione gtp per uefi giusto?
<shez> dovresti controllare una cosa, se è attivo il fastboot....
<shez> per farlo entra nel bios del PC
<IronMan1603> girovagando nel bios non ho trovato la scritta fast boot
<shez> asp...
<IronMan1603> ma turbo boost e la stessa cosa?
<shez> si... asp
<shez> ti permette di disabilitarlo?
<IronMan1603> sisi
<shez> fallo
<shez> salva e esci e riavvia il PC da chiavetta usb e vedi se funge
<IronMan1603> va bene nel frattempo ho effetuato l'accesso col cell
<IronMan1603> col nome inverso
<shez> dovresti avere un avvio un po' più lento
<shez> sia con win che con linux...
<IronMan1603> va bene...per ora sto completando con rufus
<IronMan1603> appena finisce vado e verifico
<shez> ti spiego,
<shez> con uefi il fast e l'ulra boot sono supportati solo da win 8 o successivi, non sono sicuro che sia supportato anche da grub....
<shez> io sul mio PC  con linux ce l'ho disabilitato perchè mi creava problemi di avvio
<shez> è solo nun tentativo
<shez> :)
<IronMan1603> ah capito...quindi installando ubuntu lo dovrò staccare a vita?
<shez> se funge si
<IronMan1603> va bene...allora provo prima col turbo boot abilitato
<shez> quello che non ho capito è se vuoi tenere un HD usb sempre collegato al PC, o solo per alcune occasioni....
<IronMan1603> ma poi la configurazione del grub devo farla lo stesso anche se ubuntu lo installo su hard disk esterno?
<IronMan1603> solo quando ho bisogno di ubuntu
<ManIron1603> Ok rufus ha finiti
<shez> dovresti metterlo dove si trova la partizione per l'uefi
<shez> ok
<ManIron1603> Aspe mi sono perso
<shez> prova a vedere se la penna ti da gli stessi problemi in avvio
<shez> dove ti sei perso
<shez> ?
<ManIron1603> Quando hai detto dovresti metterlo dove si trova la partizione ieri
<shez> uefi
<ManIron1603> Si
<ManIron1603> Uefi
<shez> purtroppo quando installi ubuntu e hai un boot con i driver uefi devi creare una partizione con 250 - 300 mb in fat 32 per i driver uefi e lo devi fare in manuale perche il cd d'avvio non te lo fa
<ManIron1603> Sull'hard disk che voglio metter come esterno?
<shez> si
<ManIron1603> Un attimo...io l'installazione la faccio tramite USB...per installare Ubuntu su hard disk esterno
<shez> ok
<ManIron1603> Quindi la partizione va Sull'hard disk esterno
<shez> esatto
<ManIron1603> Va bene allora riaccendono il pc hahahaha
<shez> dovresti creare tre partizioni
<shez> uefi, swap, e quella del sistema operativo
<ManIron1603> Rispettivamente di quanto...300mb...swap?...e quello che resta
<shez> così non dovresti toccare HD del PC
<shez> ok considera 300 mb uefi
<shez> per la swap considera la metà della ram
<shez> il resto tutto in ext4
<shez> funge la penna?
<ManIron1603> Non lo so ancora
<ManIron1603> Tutte in ntfs?
<shez> no
<shez> la uefi va in fat32
<shez> la swap è swap
<shez> linux puoi scegliere tu la standard e etx4
<ManIron1603> Aspe ma questo lo devo fare da win o durante l'installazione di Ubuntu?
<shez> durante l'installazione di ubuntu
<shez> se la penna vede il tuo HD esterno...
<shez> :)
<ManIron1603> Sulla Live?
<shez> si
<ManIron1603> Ò selezionando altro?
<shez> esatto
<shez> poi il boot loader (grub) lo metti sul HD esterno
<ManIron1603> Vabbè per ora sto ancora nel BIOS
<shez> fra poco vado a nanna .....
<ManIron1603> Perdonami
<ManIron1603> Mi da sempre lo stesso errore...pero è partito
<shez> che significa che è partito?
<ManIron1603> Che premendo try and installing
<shez> va be metti in italiano ;)
<ManIron1603> Mi chiede username e pass
<shez> credo che stia accedendo alla partizione nascostaper il ripristino di win
<ManIron1603> E quindi mettendo username e pass cosa succede?
<shez> il sistema vede anche la partizione nascosta
<ManIron1603> Nulla insomma
<megg> Soluzione alle cuffie che non funzionano in ubuntu? non sono mai andate, ho provato con 3 tipi diversi di cuffie ma niente
<shez> è quella dove risiede la copia di sicurezza di win 10
<ManIron1603> Ok posso andare tranquillo
<shez> si ma se non l'ha inserisci?
<shez> ti fa andare avanti?
<shez> megg, hai visto se hai l'icona con ingranaggio e ruota dentata sulla barra alla destra dello schermo?
<ManIron1603> No
<shez> prova ad inserirla tanto in qualsiasi momento puoi annullare
<ManIron1603> Sto provando ma non mi fa andare avanti
<David77> notte
<shez> megg, scusa alla sinistra dello schermo... :)
<shez> notte david77
<ManIron1603> Ma mica mi sta chiedendo user e pass del mio account win?
<shez> sono le credenziali che ti hanno dato per la licenza di win
<shez> credo siano quelle
<ManIron1603> Ah ok
<David77> mi spiace di non averti aiutato shez, marmocchi allo sbando e domani scuola. bye bye
<ManIron1603> E come posso andare avanti se non le ho?
<shez> perdonami, la licenza di win ce l'ahi?
<ManIron1603> Si
<shez> quando hai acquistato il pc non ti hanno dato una pass e uno user
<ManIron1603> No
<shez> per l'account win?
<shez> hai provato con quello?
<ManIron1603> Io ho acquistato il computer e sopra ce win con licenza
<shez> ok
<ManIron1603> Si ho provato con quello ma non va
<shez> asp
<ManIron1603> Va bene...ringraziarti Mi sembra poco col tempo dedicatomi...pero è l'unica cosa che posso fare in chat...cioe meriteresti almeno un abbonamento annuale per 3 caffè al giorno hahahahah
<shez> :)
<megg> shez non capisco cosa intendi.. le impostazioni ?
<shez> devo andare
<shez> si
<shez> megg
<shez> si le impostazioni
<megg> sisi certo
<shez> trovi un icona con scritto audio
<megg> si
<shez> megg, aprila li trova la getione dei microfoni
<shez> megg, prova li
<megg> non mi rileva alcun microfono è questo che non capisco
<megg> L'audio continua a riprodursi sul pc come se non avessi introdotto le cuffie
<megg> Chiederò domani se devi andarenon ti preoccupare!
<shez> controlla che sia attivata l'uscita audio esterna per le cuffie....
<shez> vado buona notte
<ManIron1603> Come devo risolvere qui
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-22
<molioxplus> salve a tutti
<molioxplus> posso fare una domanda?
<glpiana> !chiedi | molioxplus
<ubot-it> molioxplus: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<molioxplus> ho scaricato e installato ubuntu, ho un problema con le connessioni wifi... sto usando un adattatore wifi siccome il mio computer non ha la scheda wifi, ma non si connette mai
<molioxplus> ho già seguito tutte le procedure delle guide sul sito ufficiale ubuntu senza successo
<glpiana> molioxplus, è usb?
<molioxplus> si
<gigirock> molioxplus, marca/modello dell'adattatore wifi
<gigirock> molioxplus, che versione di ubuntu ?
<glpiana> molioxplus, apri un terminale e scrivi: lsusb
<glpiana> !paste | molioxplus
<ubot-it> molioxplus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<molioxplus> ubuntu 17.4.4, ralink 5.0.8.0
<gigirock> molioxplus, 6 collegato con il cavo etherenet ?
<molioxplus> no
<glpiana> molioxplus, puoi collegarti via ethernet?
<molioxplus> adesso sono su windows con la stessa antenna
<gigirock> molioxplus, da dove viene ralink 5.0.8.0 ?
<molioxplus> non ho un modem, sto usando una connessione da webcube della 3
<gigirock> ops Moliox 6 sempre tu ?
<Moliox> Avvio Ubuntu e vado con il comando Is USB
<Moliox> Sisi
<Moliox> Isusb command not found
<glpiana> Moliox, elle non i
<Moliox> Ralink Technology , corp. RT5370 wireless adapter
<glpiana> Moliox, puoi copiare anche la sequenza alfanumerica?
<Moliox> Dove dice ID?
<glpiana> sì
<Moliox> 148f:5370
<glpiana> Moliox, se nel terminale scrivi: sudo iwlist scan      ottieni un lungo elenco o solo voci relative a interface does not support scanning?
<Moliox> Ottengo un elenco e alla fine dice interface doesn't support scanning due volte la prima a fianco di enp2s0 e l'altra lo
<Moliox> É possibile fare l'upload di foto?
<glpiana> !image | Moliox
<ubot-it> Moliox: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Moliox> http://prntscr.com/go84ie
<glpiana> Moliox, il tuo gestore delle connessioni elenca il tuo cubo, ma se provi a collegarti che fa?
<Moliox> Non si collega
<glpiana> ti chiede la password?
<Moliox> La prima Volta si
<Moliox> !Image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gigirock> Moliox, devi andare nelle impostazioni della connessione e togliere ipv6 , dopodiche' dal terminale dare "sudo service network-manager restart "
<Moliox> Succede questo
<Moliox> http://prntscr.com/go87fz
<gigirock> Moliox, ma tu hai gia' installato o 6 dalla live ?
<Moliox> Devo Mettere ignore da IPv6? Installato su hard disk da USB live
<gigirock> Moliox, si spesso risolve quei problemi.....
<Moliox> Quando mando il comando sudo mi dice sorry try again
<glpiana> sbagli password
<gigirock> che comando ?
<Moliox> La password é corretta, anche se mi da pochissimi secondi per metterla
<Moliox> Sudo service network-manager restart
<Mr_Pan> Moliox, ome pochissimi secondi  ?     finche non premi Invio non succede nulla ...
<Moliox> http://prntscr.com/go8ars adesso esce questa
<Moliox> Ok ho lanciato il comando ma continua a non connettersi
<Moliox> Ipv6 é disabilitato mettendo ignore
<gigirock> Moliox, adesso la password del cube.... e' giusta ?
<gigirock> Moliox, ma hai un cello iPhone ?
<Moliox> Sisi ho appena controllato , continua a non connettersi
<Moliox> No uno xiaomi
<gigirock> Moliox, potresti provare il tethering con il cello via cavo usb o bluetooth poi se ti connetti sistemiamo il driver.....
<Moliox> Sto usano un web cube della 3 per il wifi
<gigirock> Moliox, si ho capito ma ubuntu al momento non riescie ad usare wifi ci vuole una connessione 'alternativa' al wifi
<Moliox> Certo posso provare con il tethering via USB il pc non ha il Bluetooth
<Mr_Pan> Moliox, hai gia utilizzato il cubo TRE con SIM TIim per navigare ?
<Mr_Pan> Moliox, perche il cubo sembrerebbe operator lock ...
<Moliox> Con sim tim? Non ho una sim tim
<Moliox> Ho una sim 3
<Mr_Pan> ah ok info sbagliata scusa
<Moliox> Posso scaricare I driver da un altro pc e paSssarli con USB?
<gigirock> Moliox, magari
<Moliox> Ok dove Devo andare?
<gigirock> moliox aspe
<Moliox> Si
<ubuntuorlando> buongiorno ragazzi
<ubuntuorlando> ho un problema,non so perche ma non vedo piu le immagini corrette delle iconi
<ubuntuorlando> mi ci esce una x
<ubuntuorlando> e anche l interno delle finestre è tutto grigio
<ubuntuorlando> ieri abbiamo provato con @carlin0,ma per motivi di tempo e lavoro no abbiamo finito
<ubuntuorlando> chi mi aiuta?
<ubuntuorlando> @carlino
<ubuntuorlando> ci sei?
<ubuntuorlando> aspetto con ansia le vostre notizie
<Carlin0> ubuntuorlando, dammi 10 minuti ...
<ubuntuorlando> ook
<Carlin0> ubuntuorlando, sudo apt update | pastebinit
<ubuntuorlando> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25591217/
<Carlin0> ubuntuorlando, clicca sulla icona dela connessione e  scegli "modifica connessioni"
<Carlin0> ubuntuorlando, sei connesso via cavo ?
<ubuntuorlando> non la vedo
<ubuntuorlando> mi è sparita
<Carlin0> ubuntuorlando, prova a premere alt +f2 e scrivi nella casella che si apre nm-applet
<ubuntuorlando> nulla
<ubuntuorlando> lo apre
<ubuntuorlando> metto la stringa
<Carlin0> se non sistemiamo la connessione non si fa nulla
<ubuntuorlando> ma nn mi appare nulla
<Carlin0> e non si apre l'icona di network manager ?
<ubuntuorlando> si
<ubuntuorlando> ma quando faccio invio o avanti non mi appare nulla
<Carlin0> quindi non si apre
<ubuntuorlando> no
<ubuntuorlando> o meglio non si vede
<Carlin0> ubuntuorlando, forse la cosa migliore è che fai un ripristino dell'intero sistema
<ubuntuorlando> e come devo fare
<Carlin0> !rirpistino | ubuntuorlando
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rirpistino'
<Carlin0> !ripristino | ubuntuorlando
<ubot-it> ubuntuorlando: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Carlin0> segui la guida
<ubuntuorlando> bash: !ripristino: event not found
<Carlin0> ubuntuorlando, leggi cosa scrive il bot e clicca sul link
<ubuntuorlando> ma non ho il cd
<ubuntuorlando> dovrei formattare tutto
<Carlin0> il cd/dvd te lo procuri non so che dirti
<ubuntuorlando> ma non possiamo provare diversamente?
<Carlin0> ubuntuorlando, perchè secondo te fino ad ora cosa abbiamo fatto ?
<ubuntuorlando> non ci capisco nulla io,comunque non posso solo scaricare il pacchetto mancate
<ubuntuorlando> dove posso trovare ubuntu 16.04
<Carlin0> ubuntuorlando, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<ubuntuorlando> 64 bit
<ubuntuorlando> o 32 bit?
<Carlin0> ubuntuorlando, nel terminale scrivi uname -a
<Carlin0> cosa risponde ?
<ubuntuorlando> Linux orlando-Aspire-6930G 4.4.0-79-generic #100-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 17 19:58:14 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Carlin0> 64 bit
<ubuntuorlando> e quale devo prendere dei 2?
<Carlin0> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/xubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<Mr_Pan> ubuntuorlando, hai una chiavetta usb ?  crea una chiavetta avviabile
<ubuntuorlando> si
<ubuntuorlando> come la creo la pennetta
<ubuntuorlando> chiavetta
<Mr_Pan> ubuntuorlando, deve avere almeno 4 gb liberi
<Mr_Pan> ubuntuorlando, prima scarica la iso poi vediamo
<ubuntuorlando> ok
<ubuntuorlando> un cd da 700 mb va bene?
<Carlin0> ci va un dvd
<Moliox> I can't install the drivers
<Carlin0> !english | Moliox
<ubot-it> Moliox: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Moliox> Non posso installare I drivers su Ubuntu
<Moliox> Quelli della antenna
<ubuntuorlando> una volta scaricato ubuntu 16.04 come lo scrivo su un cd?
<Carlin0> che antenna ?
<Carlin0> !iso | ubuntuorlando
<ubot-it> ubuntuorlando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Moliox> Ho problemi pure a installare I driver di AMD crimson per la mia R7 370
<Carlin0> Moliox, sarebbe ?
<Moliox> Scarico i driver clicco su installa ma nulla
<Carlin0> Moliox, li scarichi da dove ?
<Moliox> Dal sito di AMD
<Carlin0> Moliox, mi spiace ma qui non diamo supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<Moliox> Dove li posso scaricare?
<Moliox> E quelli della antenna non li are
<Moliox> Dice archive type not supported
<Mr_Pan> Moliox, ma hai risolto il problema della connessione  ?
<Carlin0> Moliox, che io sappia le schede video AMD sono ottimamente supportate dagli ultimi kernel coi driver open senza aggiunta di altro
<Moliox> Si
<Moliox> Come faccio a vedere se la GPU é rilevata?
<Carlin0> Moliox, funziona il video ?
<Moliox> Lo schermo si ma la GPU non fa nulla, anche senza la GPU prima lo schermo so vedeva
<Moliox> Dove posso controllare?
<Moliox> mi dice archive type not supported
<Carlin0> Moliox, riferito a  cosa ?
<megg> Giorno! Il mio pc non rileva le cuffie, secondo voi come mai?
<Mr_Pan> !chat | megg
<ubot-it> megg: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Michele_88> ciao
<gigirock> Michele_88, qual buon vento ?
<Michele_88> Ho un problema
<gigirock> ahhhhh
<Michele_88> con l'installazione di ubuntu
<gigirock> strano
<gigirock> dai Michele_88 spara .............
<Michele_88> mi dice che ho un hard disk danneggiato o che devo scrivere l'iso ad una velocità inferiore
<Michele_88> errno 5 output/input
<Michele_88> anche su un altro mio pc mi da lo stesso errore
<gigirock> Michele_88, quindi hai un problema nel scrivere la iso nel dvd..... nel windows ?
<Michele_88> no ho un problema nella fase di install
<[Enrico]> Michele_88: il cd o la penna USB che hai usato per creare l'installer è danneggiato. Rifallo
<gigirock> ah ok, allora hai un dvd che hai creato tu , lo avvii sulla macchina ospitante e al momento dell'installazione hai quell'errore ?
<Michele_88> si gigirock
<Carlin0> Michele_88, è un pc nuovo quello dove provi a installare ?
<Michele_88> no
<Michele_88> è piuttosto vecchio ma circa 3 giorni fa ho cambiato tutti i moduli di ram
<Carlin0> ma se il disco sta partendo tocca cambiare anche lui
<[Enrico]> <Michele_88> anche su un altro mio pc mi da lo stesso errore <---- due pc con due dischi rotti? Possibile ma è più probabile che sia il dvd / usb su cui c'è l'installer che sia danneggiato
<Michele_88> Ma ho provato anche con diverse chiavette usb ma il problema è sempre lo stesso
<Michele_88> ho provato a masterizzarlo con rufus, con unetbootin ma nessuno dei due ha risolto il prpblema
<Carlin0> Michele_88, ma hai provato a installare su diversi pc ?
<Michele_88> yep
<Carlin0> Michele_88, come hai preparato la chiavetta ?
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, con rufus e unebootin .. .
<[Enrico]> errore input/output numero 5 vuole dire che un disco (USB, DVD, HDD o SSD)  ha risposto a una richiesta di IO con un errore. Se succede vuol dire che il disco è rotto o si sta per rompere
<Carlin0> unetbootin è buggato
<Michele_88> ma con 2 pc differenti è successo
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, lo so ma ha scritto anche rufus ...
<Michele_88> come faccio a vedere se il problema è il disco?
<Carlin0> potrebbe essere come dice giustamente [Enrico] la chiavetta è andata a escort
<[Enrico]> Michele_88: per avere maggiori info su quale device dia problemi ci vorrebbero i log. Se vuoi prova di nuovo a fare l'installazione, come ti da errore, non spegnere il PC e vieni qui in canale
<Michele_88> Ok ma ora non posso come posso fare ad avere i vostri contatti?
<[Enrico]> Michele_88: torni in questo canale
<[Enrico]> siamo qui
<Mr_Pan> Michele_88, hai controlloato la iso scaricata con md5 ?
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Mr_Pan> Michele_88, ci  trovi qui in chan ...
<Michele_88> avete telgram?
<Carlin0> Michele_88, siamo qui
<[Enrico]> Michele_88: no abbiamo IRC, sia sempre qui :)
<[Enrico]> Michele_88: comunque controlla la validità dell'MD5 some dice il buon Mr_Pan via ubot-it
<Mr_Pan> Michele_88, controlla la iso http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Mr_Pan> ;)
<Michele_88> va bene allora ci vediamo dopo
<aiuto> ho ancora il problema di ieri
<aiuto> e ho visto che neanche il Software Center funziona
<Mr_Pan> aiuto, quale problema ...
<aiuto> non riesco ad installare ne programmi ne aggiornamenti
<Mr_Pan> aiuto apri terminale
<aiuto> è già aperto
<Mr_Pan> scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt install synaptic
<Mr_Pan> metti la passw (non vedrai nulla) e dai invioo
<aiuto> dubito che funzioni poichè non mi fa installare nulla
<Mr_Pan> aiuto, non dubitare ... esegui e poi vediamo ... devo capire il problema
<aiuto> ma cosa sarebbe synaptic?
<Mr_Pan> gestore pacchetti alternativo a sw center ... migliore
<aiuto> in teoria non riesce a connettersi a it.archive.ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> aiuto, scrivi    ping www.google.com     funziona ?
<aiuto> è normale che ci mette molto a scaricare?
<Mr_Pan> aiuto, ma sta scaricando o no  ?
<aiuto> ho fatto il comando e non sta facendo niente, in teoria c'è un caricamento infinito
<Mr_Pan> aiuto, il ping   ?   OK ma risponde o dice che non e´raggiungibile   ?
<Mr_Pan> ctrl+c bloccalo
<aiuto> il ping risponde
<Mr_Pan> bene
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt install synaptic  pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> aiuto ... mi dici qualcosa   ?
<aiuto> non mi dice niente, si carica solo all'infinito
<Mr_Pan> aiuto quale comando  ?
<Mr_Pan> sei ancora nella finestra del ping ?
<aiuto> no ho provato a fare il comando sudo apt install synaptic ma si carica all'infinito
<Mr_Pan> puoi fare una foto/screenshoot  e inviarla    ?
<Mr_Pan> andato ..
<aiuto> ok ho provato ad installare synaptic ma non funziona uguale
<sardonico> non installa?
<aiuto> mi da lo stesso errore
<aiuto> non vuole installarmi quello che gli chiedo
<Mr_Pan> aiuto si ok ma vorrei capire se non raggiungi i repo o altro ...
<Mr_Pan> riesci a navigare su internet  ?
<aiuto> si
<Mr_Pan> [15:32:47] <aiuto> mi da lo stesso errore    quale errore  ?
<aiuto> https://imgur.com/a/rhKUp nel caso qualcuno fosse interessato l'errore lo potete trovare qui
<Mr_Pan> + aiuto niente messagi privati manda tutto qua in canale
<Mr_Pan> proviamo a cambiare i repository ...
<aiuto> come si fa?
<Mr_Pan> aspetta un attimo
<Mr_Pan> aiuto, da terminale
<gigirock> ma non e' meglio cambiare nel 'aggiornamenti' ?
<gigirock> aiuto 6 collegato con telefoni o cose simili '
<gigirock> aiuto 6 collegato con telefoni o cose simili ?
<Mr_Pan> gigirock, intendi da sw center =  ?
<aiuto> no
<Mr_Pan> sembra avere problemi ad accedere ai repo italiani +
<Mr_Pan> gigirock, non ho davanti linux ora ... andavo di source.list nuovo con repo tedeschi
<aiuto> quindi è un problema di server o cose simili? perchè mi è sempre funzionato
<gigirock> aiuto apri il programma software e aggiornamenti
<Mr_Pan> aiuutsembrebbe non riuscire ad accedere ai repo italiani ....
<Mr_Pan> hai detto che navighi su internet ?
<aiuto> si
<aiuto> ma è un problema temporaneo?
<gigirock> aiuto apri il programma software e aggiornamenti
<aiuto> gigirock non mi fa installare neanche da li
<gigirock> aiuto ma si apre l'applicazione ?
<aiuto> si
<aiuto> solo che non mi fa installare niente
<gigirock> ok premi dove c'e' scritto "scaricare da"
<gigirock> seleziona "cerca il server migliore" o qualcosa del genere e aspetta che trovi da solo il repo....
<gigirock> al termine chiudi e vediamo se aggiorna i repo , solo a quel momento potrai scaricare/installare
<gigirock> aiuto sei nel nord italia ?
<aiuto> si
<gigirock> aiuto ha finito la ricerca del 'migliore server' ?
<aiuto> non ho capito dove devo fare questa ricerca
<gigirock> lol aiuto se io ti chiedo di fare delle cose e tu non le fai io posso anche andarmene
<gigirock> aiuto apri il programma software e aggiornamenti
<aiuto> ho ho fatto server principale
<aiuto> ok*
<aiuto> what? è risolto? meglio che lascio su server principale, almeno potrò installare più cose
<Mr_Pan> aiuto lascia su migliore ...
<aiuto> lol
<gigirock> aiuto, non fa tanto ridere ti ho detto di fare ricerca per il migliore
<gigirock> aiuto il server principale se tutto va bene e' in Sud Africa
<aiuto> ma non è che poi mi installa cose in lingue strane?
<Mr_Pan> no
<aiuto> il server migliore per me è in romania :|
<aiuto> beh in quei posti ci sarà di sicuro gente esperta hacker
<sardonico> è il server più veloce per te
<sardonico> tutti contengono gli stessi dati
<aiuto> avrei una domanda, in caso volessi parlare con gli sviluppatori di ubuntu a che ora vengono?
<Mr_Pan> aiuto, vai su www.canonical.com e vedi li i contatti ... non saprei ...
<Carlin0> aiuto, /join #ubuntu-it-dev
<YADW1> Ehilà! Mi scuso per il disturbo, ma stavo cercando di risolvere un problema con la sospensione/ibernazione e ho quasi del tutto perso le speranze...
<YADW1> Ho da qualche mese la 16.04.1 LTS installata in dual boot con Windows XP su un vecchio notebook (anzi, diciamo pure vetusto) con 1 GB di ram e Intel Celeron con scheda video integrata.
<YADW1> In pratica appena faccio per mettere il pc in stand-by (da hotkey, dal menù di spegnimento, da terminale, abbassando il monitor), sembra andarci tranquillamente, comportandosi esattamente come ci si aspetterebbe (l'HDD smette di girare, i led si spengono, quello dell'accensione diventa arancione e lampeggia), poi quando lo riaccendo premendo un tasto a caso o con il tasto power lo schermo si accende per un istante, pur rimanendo 
<YADW1> Ho girato mezzo stackexchange sperando che qualcuno avesse il mio stesso problema, ho reinstallato tutto da zero, fatto un repair con la live, tentato mille soluzioni a problemi vagamente simili su internet, ma niente di niente. Qualche idea?
<sardonico> il disco come è partizionato? hai una partizione di swap uguale o maggiore della memoria RAM?
<YADW1> sardonico c'è una swap esattamente uguale alla RAM, 1GB
<Mr_Pan> YADW1, mi sa che sei un po` preciso con la swap ...
<Mr_Pan> megli leggermente + grande
<YADW1> Mr_Pan Beh, in realtà quando ho partizionato i dischi al momento dell'installazione, non avevo pianificato di usare molta swap (la swappiness l'ho settata ad 1), e per risparmiare sulla memoria fisica utilizzabile, già molto ridotta, avevo pensato di stringere al massimo la parte da dedicare alla swap
<Mr_Pan> YADW1, con 1 gb di ram come fai a non swappare ...
<YADW1> Lxde e una certa attenzione a non tenere troppe applicazioni aperte. Non che le mie esigenze lo richiedano... :D
<YADW1> In realtà quanto a prestazioni sono sempre rimasto molto soddisfatto, riproduzione di video a 720p fluida, blender funziona e renderizza in tempi decenti, firefox naviga senza intoppi... semplicemente, faccio solo una cosa alla volta.
<YADW1> Comunque a quanto mi consigli di aumentare la partizione di swap?
<Mr_Pan> YADW1, appena + della ram ma roba di 100 / 200 per stare sicuro che magari al momento delle sospensione lail sistema la trovi "occupata" e apparentemente sospende ma poi non riprende #(e ho fatto la rima !)
<YADW1> Um, d'accordo, la alzo a 1,2 GB, riprovo e vi aggiorno... vediamo come va! ;)
<Mr_Pan> YADW1, giusto un tentativo ... per quanto ne so la sospensione ame non ha mai funzionato correttamente sul mio thinkpad
<bellerofonte1965> ho appena installato ubuntu ma mozzilla è lentissimo e instabile
<Carlin0> bellerofonte1965, su che pc ? cpu ? ram ? scheda vide ?
<bellerofonte1965> il portatile è un compaq 15-h051nl 4di ram
<Carlin0> che cpu ha ?
<ryuujin> mozilla invece come va?
<Carlin0> il problema sono i siti che sono pesantucci non tanto il browser
<bellerofonte1965> Processore AMD E1-2100 APU (1.00 GHz, cache 1 MB, 2 core, 2 thread Scheda Grafica AMD Radeon HD 8210 integrata
<larry_root> ho un problema di permessi cioè devo cambiare i permessi da root a kalo(che è un semplice utente) di un HDD esterno formattato Type = vfat però con "sudo chown -v -R kalo:kalo /media/kalo " mi dice che il cambiamento da root a kalo non riesce. C'è qualche modo per cambiarlo? oppure devo cambiare resettare l'hdd in ntfs o altro?
<bellerofonte1965> mozzilla è un disaatro 2 minuti per caricare una pagina a volte non la trova
<Carlin0> il problema è la cpu bellerofonte1965 e i siti che sono pesanti
<Carlin0> vfat non supporta i permessi linux larry_root
<bellerofonte1965> su w10 chrome è piu veloce ho provato ubundu propio perche pensavo di alleggerire il mio economico trabiccolo ma invece è peggiorato cosa mi consigliate
<larry_root> e come lo resetto l'hdd? @Carlin0
<larry_root> per cambiare i permessi?
<Carlin0> larry_root, devi formattare ext4 o simili
<Carlin0> fat ntfs so filesystem per windows
<Carlin0> non per linux
<bellerofonte1965> non c e un browser alternativo x ubuntu
<bellerofonte1965> ?
<Nico7874> Buonasera, sto facendo girare ubuntu su usb. Mi serve la password amministratore, io non ho mai impostato una password. Qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<Nico7874> grazie
<David77> bellerofonte1965, certo! esempio chromium direttamente dal repository
<David77> bellerofonte1965 quello di predefinito è firefox, che io uso continuamente. poi se hai 64 bit anche chrome può essere installato
<bellerofonte1965> ho provato a scaricare chrome ma non ho capito dove lo ha messo sono ancora inesperto
<federico> Buonasera per spostarmi nella scrivania o nel desktop e giusto questo comando >
<federico> cd/home/user(il vostro nome o quello che avete inserito)/Scrivania
<David77> io con un netbook con Ubuntu 16.04 con 1GiB di ram firefox va che è una favola
<larry_root> Carlin0 Grazie funziona ;)
<YADW1> Bellerofonte1965 apri il lanciatore dei programmi (l'equivalente del menù start di Windows), l'icona in alto a sinistra con il logo di Ubuntu, poi digita Chrome
<federico> ragazzi
<David77> federico da terminale. la home è ~
<bellerofonte1965> grazie a tutti ora provo
<federico> gentilmente qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<YADW1> federico se ti trovi nella home puoi usare anche solo cd Scrivania, altrimenti usi la tilde all'inizio
<federico> ragazzi grazie
<David77> quindi la scrivania è ~/Scrivania
<federico> ma [ il secondo che uso ubuntu
<YADW1> ricorda lo spazio dopo cd
<David77> YADW1 esatto
<David77> ma appena apri il terminale di solito sei sulla home e quindi basta anche cd Scrivania
<David77> poi con ls vedi le cartelle
<federico> bash: cd: Scrivania: No such file or directory    mi da questo errore
<David77> uso: cd [-L|[-P [-e]] [-@]] [dir]
<David77> fai ls e vedi se c'è la cartella Scrivania
<federico> no
<federico> ma io devo andare sul desktop
<federico> ok
<federico> ho capito
<federico> devo fare cd Desktop
<David77> appena apri il terminale dovresti avere tipo utente@blabla:~$
<David77> giusto?
<David77> altrimenti cd ~/Scrivania
<federico> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu/Desktop#     ora sono qui
<federico> sono nel desktop   , giusto
<federico> ?
<David77> sei root?
<David77> !
<federico> non capisco niente
<federico> ahahahha
<federico> scusami david77
<David77> $ vuol dire che sei un utente semplice # vuol dire che sei root (amministratore).... ma sei in live?
<federico> sii
<David77> haaaa non installato.... che live hai messo? fai cat /etc/lsb-release
<YADW1> (O forse anche sono uname -a)
<YADW1> solo*
<federico> 17.04
<David77> uname -a da una risposta tipo 4.10.0-35-generic #39~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 13 09:02:42 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux. ok ma cosa dice su DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION
<David77> ha no non dice se è xubuntu o lubuntu
<federico> Linux ubuntu 4.10.0-19-generic #21-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 6 17:04:57 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<David77> federico comunque perchè sei in live? se sei in live hai messo Ubuntu, Xubuntu o Lubuntu 17.04?
<David77> (18:33:23) federico: root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu/Desktop#     ora sono qui - comunque quella dovrebbe essere il desktop (scrivania) della live. fai ls e vedi i file che sono lì
<David77> è la scrivania del ram disk della live
<federico> ok
<federico> ti sto scrivendo in privato
<riccardo> buonasera a tutti, mi serve una grossa mano per l'audio del mio computer
<riccardo> l'audio con cuffie funziona, ma non riconosce quello che dovrebbe provenire dal monitor (è una tv, ha le casse)
<David77> federico niente messagi privati manda tutto qua in canale
<David77> !chat | rikybob92
<ubot-it> rikybob92: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Gius93eppe> Salve! Qualcuno mi sa dire se sulla versione di ubuntu 12.04 si può installare skype? Se si in che modo? grazie
<YADW1> Solo sulla versione a 64-bit
<David77> Gius93eppe 12.04???? non è più supportata!
<David77> https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<YADW1> E sì, david77 ha assolutamente ragione... meglio aggiornare a qualcosa di meno... arcaico ;)
<rikybob92> per favore, qualcuno che sappia aiutarmi con i problemi audio?
<David77> minimo si da supporto per la 14.04. Ultima LTS è la 16.04
<David77> le altre non LTS hanno 9 mesi di supporto
<Gius93eppe> David77 non sono riuscito a fare l'avanzamento. non è possibile instalalrlo sulla 12.04?
<YADW1> rikybob92 se non si tratta di un problema strettamente collegato ad Ubuntu, è meglio rivolgersi alla chat #ubuntu-it-chat
<Gius93eppe> #ubuntu-it-chat  ok
<YADW1> Il tuo problema con l'audio si verifica solo in ubuntu o anche in altri OS? Se è la seconda, spiacente, meglio chiedere su altri canali non-specifici di ubuntu.
<rikybob92> non ho provato con altri OS, ma ho provato con questo monitor TV e prima con varie casse... niente. Immagino sia un problema del mio ubuntu.. ma proverò a chiedere anche lì, grazie YADW1
<lorydrn> salve io avrei un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 64 desktop
<David77> lorydrn specifica meglio
<lorydrn> quando cambio la priorità di avvio dal bios, al riavvio si accende sempre e comunque con l'attuale so (mint)
<David77> ma lo hai installato 'a fianco' di mint?
<lorydrn> ho fatto esattamente quello che ho fatto per passare da w10 a mint
<David77> lorydrn mi prendi impreparato per un'installazione, in altra partizione ovviamente, a fianco si mint
<lorydrn> perche la stessa iso in una macchina virtuale si apre senza problemi
<David77> lorydrn una macchina virtuale utilizza un software della distro e quindi è diverso
<lorydrn> si si lo so ma era per assicurarsi il file non fosse danneggiato
<giokko> ciao a tutti
<giokko> posso chiedere per i drivers?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<plumbe0> ciao, ho appena acquistato un portatile con windows. prima di installare ubuntu vorrei creare un'immagine del disco com'è ora, ovvero prima ancora di aver fatto il primo avvio di windows, in modo da poter riportare il pc allo stato di fabbrica. clonezilla live va bene per quest'operazione? riesce a lavorare con partizioni windows, tabelle mbr, flag di boot ecc?
<th34lch3m1st> ciao a tutti
<Mr_Pan> plumbe0, si ... ma di solito i portatili moderni hanno una partizione nascosta che serve per il ripristino completo del sistema
<Mr_Pan> dovresti leggere la documentazione
<Mr_Pan> th34lch3m1st, cio
<Mr_Pan> ciao
<th34lch3m1st> da circa un mese durante l'avvio mi appare questa schermata: https://imgur.com/a/zRZCj per 3-4secondi durante lo splash screen di ubuntu....è normale?
<th34lch3m1st> prima non lo faceva....16.04.2 desktop
<Mr_Pan> th34lch3m1st, hai problemi di connessione ?
<th34lch3m1st> Mr_Pan a volte appena avviato devo staccare e riattaccare l'ethernet....
<Mr_Pan> th34lch3m1st, non e' niente .,..  e' solo il processo di boot
<Mr_Pan> ciao cecchini
<th34lch3m1st> Mr_Pan ok
<cecchini> Mr_Pan buona sera
<David77> buona sera cecchini
<cecchini> David77 buona sera
<plumbe0> Mr_Pan grazie, provo a vedere cosa trova :)
<AlbertoP81> ciao
<AlbertoP81> avrei bisogno di aiuto dopo aggiornamento chrome non si avvia più...
<David77> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<AlbertoP81> credo che la versione di chrome non sia più supportata da ubuntu ver. 15.10, grazie cmq
<Carlin0> AlbertoP81, essendo chrome software non dei repo ufficiali dovresti passare in chat
<Michele_88> ciao
<Michele_88> cerco delle persone che in precedenza mi avevano detto di contattarle per un problema. Avevano detto ceh
<Michele_88> che le potevo trovare qui sempre
<Michele_88> ma non ci sono
<shez> salve a tutti
<David77> salve shez
<shez> ciao David77
<shez> si è visto Ironman1603?
<Carlin0> !chat | shez
<ubot-it> shez: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-23
<elias86> buongiorno a tutti
<elias86> :)
<elias86> sto provando ad installare sql server sulla mia macchina Ubuntu: https://docs.microsoft.com/it-it/sql/linux/quickstart-install-connect-ubuntu sto usando questa guida. Quando faccio sudo apt-get update mi da alcuni errori:
<elias86> tipo: E: Impossibile recuperare ftp://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/stable/main/source/Sources.xz  lzma_read: Errore di lettura (7)Release file created at: Sat, 22 Jul 2017 09:02:12 +0000
<elias86> e
<elias86> https://thepasteb.in/p/3lh7zv3PnJkh1
<elias86> qualcuno mi sa aiutare a risolvere per favore?
<Carlin0> elias86, ma usi debian o ubuntu ?
<elias86> ubuntu
<Carlin0> beh quello cmq è un repo debian ...
<elias86> Quindi?.. è poco che uso Linux
<elias86> cosa devo fare?
<elias86> sì infatti cmq anche io non capivo perchè erano dei .deb...
<elias86> cmq è così.. cosa posso fare per "aggiustare"?
<Carlin0> elias86, da terminale dai cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Carlin0> elias86, metti il risultato in paste
<Carlin0> !paste | elias86
<ubot-it> elias86: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<elias86> ho appena scoperto che sql server per linux è supportato solo da sistemi a 64 bit.. può servire a qualcosa questo?
<Carlin0> elias86, fai quel che ti ho chiesto per favore
<elias86> ok
<elias86> https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h653DxJPwhO
<elias86> arrivato?
<elias86> ok
<Carlin0> stai cercando di installare quel pacchetto da server non ufficiali  e qui non diamo supporto a quel tipo di pacchetti
<Carlin0> quindi l'unico modo per aiutarti e fartelo installare dai repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<elias86> ok.. quindi cosa devo fare?
<Carlin0> elias86, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carlin0> elias86, si apre un file di testo
<elias86> sì..
<elias86> ci sono..
<Carlin0> in basso devi mettere un cancelletto all'inizio di questa riga #
<Carlin0> deb [arch=amd64] https://packages.microsoft.com/ubuntu/16.04/mssql-server xenial main
<Carlin0> e farla diventare
<Carlin0> #deb [arch=amd64] https://packages.microsoft.com/ubuntu/16.04/mssql-server xenial main
<Carlin0> poi salvi e chiudi
<Carlin0> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahh aspe
<Carlin0> fai la stessa cosa
<Carlin0> anche sulla riga prima
<Carlin0> deb-src ftp://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ stable main contrib
<Carlin0> elias86, certo che ne hai fatti di pasticci
<elias86> sì ho smanettato un pò installazioni fallite e cose varie.. XD
<Carlin0> hai messo il cancelletto in quelle 2 righe ?
<elias86> yes
<Carlin0> elias86, sudo apt update
<Carlin0> metti in paste che vediamo se è tutto ok
<elias86> azz. ho fatto apt-get va bene lo stesso?
<Carlin0> si è uguale
<elias86> funziona!
<Carlin0> quasi
<elias86> non mi da + errori
<Carlin0> mi fai vedere ?
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<elias86> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlNVYXWkkcY
<elias86> a te
<Carlin0> dice solo che il ppa skype potrebbe essere pericoloso ma nulla di che
<Carlin0> ok ora elias86
<Carlin0> sudo apt -y install mysql-server
<Carlin0> !info mysql-server
<ubot-it> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.7): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.11-0ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 9 kB, installed size 180 kB
<Carlin0> cmq elias86 sappi che aggiungere sorgenti software non ufficiali potrebbe danneggiare il sistema operativo , quindi evita di farlo
<elias86> no aspetta
<elias86> a me serve slq server non mysql..
<elias86> quello di Microsoft..
<Carlin0> non diamo supporto a roba microsoft qui , mi spiace
<elias86> sai dove posso chiedere?
<Carlin0>  /join #sql
<Nekocucciolo> salve ho un problema a scaricare, quando voglio scaricare un app da ubuntu software mi dice "apt transaction returned result exit-failed"
<Nekocucciolo> cosa devo fare ?
<windom> hi all
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-24
<marco13> ciao ho un problema su un acer aspire one con lubuntu 17.04. si collega alla rete solo con cavo e non wifi. potete aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> marco13, un attimo e sono da te
<Mr_Pan> marco13, ecconmi
<Mr_Pan> mi dici di nuovo che modello di pc hai   ?
<marco13> acer aspire one è un netbook un po' datato ma con lubuntu ha ripreso vita
<marco13> solo che ho questo problema con il collegamento wifi
<Mr_Pan> marco13, si lo conosco ne ho uno anche io ... ma mai avuto problemi di wifi
<Mr_Pan> marco13, ma la skeda wifi non viene rilevata   ?
<marco13> il pc ha un interruttore fisico per comandare l'accensione del wifi.mi sa di no perchè con windows si accendeva il led quando era attivo ora non da segndi vita.
<marco13> scusa ma sono un principiante dove verifico se la scheda è stata rilevata?
<marco13> non trovo il comando
<Claudio> Buongiorno :)
<Carlin0> marco13, sei collegato col cavo ora ?
<marco13> si
<marco13> si
<Carlin0> marco13, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> marco13, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Carlin0> marco13, incolla qui il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<marco13> @Carlino0 non mi fa installare pastebinit
<Claudio> ciao Carlin0 :)
<Carlin0> ciao Claudio
<Carlin0> marco13, metti l'errore su pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | marco13
<ubot-it> marco13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marco13> Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 160 kB di spazio su disco.
<marco13> Err:1 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty/main i386 pastebinit all 1.5-1
<marco13>   Impossibile risolvere "it.archive.ubuntu.com"
<marco13> E: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pastebinit/pastebinit_1.5-1_all.deb  Impossibile risolvere "it.archive.ubuntu.com"
<marco13> E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni pacchetti. Potrebbe essere utile eseguire "apt-get update" o provare l'opzione "--fix-missing".
<Carlin0> ecco perfetto
<Carlin0> marco13, dovevi copiare in paste o il bot si arrabbia
<Carlin0> cmq ho letto
<marco13> si infatti mi ha sbattuto fuori....
<Carlin0> marco13, click col sinistro sull'icona di network manager
<Carlin0> marco13, scegli la voce modifica connessione
<Carlin0> poi marco13 selezioni la connessione attiva e clicchi su modifica
<Carlin0> ci sei marco13 ?
<marco13> si
<marco13> fatto tutto
<Carlin0> ok ora scegli impostazioni IPV4
<Carlin0> e metti
<Carlin0> Metodo , Automatico (DHCP) solo indirizzi
<marco13> ok
<Carlin0> e nella casella server DNS scrivi 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<marco13> fatto
<Carlin0> quando hai fatto clicchi su salva e riavvii in sistema
<Carlin0> ti aspetto
<Carlin0> ok marco riproviamo
<marco13> Carlono0 eccomi
<Carlin0> marco13, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> marco sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Carlin0> dammi il link che esce dal 2° comando
<Carlin0> !tab | marco13
<ubot-it> marco13: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<marco13> Carlin0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25606046/
<marco13> giusto?
<Carlin0> si un attimo sto vedendo
<Carlin0> hai una scheda wifi bcm4312
<Carlin0> marco13, sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Carlin0> marco13, quando ha finito riavvia di nuovo il wifi dovrebbe andare
<marco13> si si è già acceso il led della dell'interruttore
<marco13> Carlin0: perfetto funziona!!!!
<marco13> grazie mille!!!
<Carlin0> ottimo marco13 mi fa piacere :)
<marco13> Carlin0: sei un grande!!! grazie ancora e buona giornata!!!!
<Carlin0> di nulla marco13 se hai bisogno torna pure
<pneppe> Buongiorno, non riesco a installare Wine su Ubuntu 16.04 amd64
<pneppe> Al momento di installare le librerie 32-bit l'installazione non va a buon fine
<griffon> Buongiorno a tutti
<Carlin0> ciao Guest43881
<Guest43881> In questo momento e per la seconda volta, mi appare il messaggio di "Update information is outdated". La mia versione di UBUNTU è la 16.04 LTS. L'applicazione mi consiglia un avanzamento parziale.
<Carlin0> Guest43881, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Guest43881> Mi chiedo che senso abbia eseguire un aggiornamento verso una versione ubunto 17.04 non LTS?
<Carlin0> Guest43881, sudo apt update | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Guest43881, posta il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<Guest43881> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<Guest43881> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<Carlin0> Guest43881, chiudi software center o gestore aggiornamenti e riprova
<Guest43881> ok
<Guest43881> stesso messaggio
<Carlin0> Guest43881, sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Carlin0> e poi
<Carlin0> sudo apt install pastebinit
<Guest43881> fatto
<Carlin0> Guest43881, sudo apt update | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Guest43881, posta il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<Guest43881> Ti giro tutto, mi dice che pastebinit non è installato, ma l'installazione è andata a buon fine!!!
<Carlin0> metti in paste allora
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> sudo apt update
<Guest43881> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<Guest43881> E: Impossibile bloccare la directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Carlin0> Guest43881, prova a riavviare e torna
<Guest43881> ok
<Guest84186> Avete problemi a scaricare gli aggiornamenti su ubuntu. Il software di aggiornamento mi dice che non c'è la connessione a internet, ma non è vero.
<gabry> buon pomeriggio uso ubuntu 16,04  ho istallato chromium versione61.0.3.163.79 ultimamente  quando apro una pagina mi si blocca  e devo spegnere PC  mi puo aiutare qualcuno
<gabry> quando apro pagina mi dice  che  adobe flash player non aggiornato gli do esegui  ma si blocca tutto lo stesso
<Carlin0> gabry prova a fare sudo apt update nel terminale
<gabry> ok
<Carlin0> gabry, tutto ok o da errori ?
<gabry> non mi fa scaricare  aggiornamenti mi dice  archive non trovato
<Carlin0> gabry, mettimi la risposta nel pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | gabry
<ubot-it> gabry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gabry> ho mandato paste
<Carlin0> ops so caduto ... gabry hai postato la risposta ?
<gabry> si
<Carlin0> non l'ho vista gabry rimanda il link al pastebin per favore
<gabry> se uso aggiornamenti software mi dice  scaricamento non riuscito  controllare  la propia connessione  internet
<Carlin0> ecco gabry fai copia incolla della risposta che da il terminale nel pastebin e passami il link
<Carlin0> !paste | gabry
<ubot-it> gabry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<fede> ciao a tutti
<fede> volevo installare lubuntu, c'e una guida per come togliere windows e installare questo?
<Carlin0> fede, la cosa migliore sarebbe installare di fianco e mantenere entrambi
<Carlin0> !installazione | fede
<ubot-it> fede: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<fede> ciao, perche averli entrambi?
<Carlin0> perchè può sempre servire oltre al fatto che l'hai pagato
<Carlin0> cmq i 2 sistemi restano indipendenti uno dall'altro
<fede> ok grazie
<Carlin0> per l'installazione leggi la guida , ora devo andare
<jk^> ma facendo una live usb di ubuntu, si può navigare? o chattare? o fare altro da questo sistema operativo che il computer legge dalla pen drive? :\ cioè è cmq completo come sistema operativo, è utilizzabile? o è una versione di prova?
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-17
<rasengan26> Aⅼlah іs doіng
<rasengan26> sun ⅰs ᥒⲟt doіng Alⅼɑh iѕ ԁoing
<the-kenny-w> Αllah iѕ ⅾoing
<the-kenny-w> ѕᥙn іѕ not ⅾoⅰᥒɡ Allaһ is ԁoing
<the-kenny-w> moon іs ᥒot doіnɡ Aⅼlaһ iѕ ԁoіnɡ
<ShaRose11> Aⅼlаh is ԁoiᥒg
<Please> Aⅼlah іs ⅾοіng
<Please> s∪ᥒ iѕ ᥒοt ԁoinɡ Aⅼⅼah іѕ doing
<Please> moon is not dοiᥒg Aⅼlah iѕ ԁοіᥒɡ
<blddk5> Allah іs doing
<blddk5> ѕun іs ᥒοt doіᥒg Alⅼah іs doiᥒɡ
<Sigma0021> Allɑh іs ԁoⅰnɡ
<Sigma0021> sᥙᥒ iѕ nоt dοіng Aⅼlаh is ԁоiᥒɡ
<Sigma0021> ⅿoon iѕ not dഠіng Αⅼlah іѕ ԁoinɡ
<Steinsplitter26> Allɑһ iѕ doinɡ
<Steinsplitter26> ѕᥙn iѕ not ԁoing Аllɑh is ԁоiᥒɡ
<jl-> Alⅼаh is ԁοing
<AAA_awright28> Αllah is ԁοiᥒg
<fbg13> Allɑh is ԁοiᥒɡ
<patti> buonasera non riesco piu' ad usare lo scanner quando clicco sull'icona appare per un attimo poi scompare ovviamente senza fare nessuna scansione aiutoooo grazie
<glpiana> patti, che programma usi per comunicare con lo scanner?
<patti> ubuntu 18.04 o 17.04 non ricordo ma ho usato lo scanner fino a dieci minuti fa!
<Mr_Pan> patti> riavvia il pc e vedei se va
<patti> gia' fatto!
<glpiana> patti, che software usi per scannerizzare?
<patti> puo' essere che ci siano troppe immagini caricate?
<patti> la stampante e' una hp
<Guest45400> Αⅼlaһ iѕ doiᥒg
<SnaveZ17> Aⅼlɑһ iѕ doing
<arand2> Αllah is dоing
<Guest80> Added ignore that matches frapox with pattern: *!*@unaffiliated/frapox
<Guest80> oi che fai Botolo
<enzotib> Guest80, devi aver usato qualche carattere non-ASCII, ma non saprei dire quale
<Carlin0> asterisco mi sembra l'unico
<Carlin0> asterisco chiocciola slash punto esclamativo
<sinanp> Αⅼlɑh іs doіng
<sinanp> sᥙn ⅰs not ԁoing Allaһ іѕ ԁഠіng
<dmellado26> Allaһ іѕ ⅾoiᥒɡ
<Arrotino97> Buondì ragazzi
<Arrotino97> Ho installato la 16.04 sul device ma è fisso nel check dei vari driver/servizi eccetera
<Arrotino97> sta a cron.service e non carica ubuntu
<Arrotino97> Di bene in meglio
<Arrotino97> Non permette l'interazione con nulla
<lu_tze7> Aⅼlɑh іѕ ԁοinɡ
<Arrotino97> Penso che faccio spegnimento forzato
<Arrotino97> che farò
<oida6> Alⅼaһ iѕ ԁoⅰᥒɡ
<Arrotino97> Qualcuno sa dirmi nell'atto pratico in cosa si differenziano Ubuntu, Kubuntu e Xubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> Arrotino97> nel DE
<ryzokuken__> Ꭺlⅼɑh is doing
<ryzokuken__> ѕun iѕ not dⲟⅰᥒɡ Allah іѕ doіᥒɡ
<ryzokuken__> mоοn іs not dⲟiᥒg Aⅼlaһ is dഠing
<ryzokuken__> starѕ ɑre not ԁⲟing Allɑh iѕ doing
<voeid4> Alⅼаһ іs doiᥒg
<viroos_> Аllɑh is ԁoiᥒg
<UncleSam> Allaһ іѕ ⅾоⅰᥒg
<gigirock> Sun is doing
<reed0> Аllah iѕ doing
<RichiH13> Аⅼⅼɑh iѕ doing
<Gestra11> Ꭺⅼlaһ ⅰs dоinɡ
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-18
<Azure16> Alⅼɑһ is ԁoіᥒg
<ryuujin> giorno
<Fenny25> Αllɑһ іs dοing
<Fenny25> sun іѕ ᥒοt doiᥒg Allаһ iѕ doiᥒg
<TSS3000RO> Αlⅼɑh iѕ ԁⲟіᥒg
<TSS3000RO> sun is ᥒot dοiᥒɡ Alⅼаһ is ԁоіnɡ
<TSS3000RO> moon іѕ nоt doing Αllɑһ ⅰѕ ԁoіnɡ
<styles3> Aⅼⅼаһ іs ⅾoing
<styles3> sun iѕ not ԁoⅰng Allɑh іs ԁoinɡ
<frail_> Аⅼlah is doіᥒɡ
<goofie4> Аⅼlah ⅰѕ ԁοⅰng
<Leo> salve
<Guest54953> non riesco ad installare il sistema operativo, creo la chiavetta usb con rufus ma si blocca a verifyng dmi pool data
<Mr_Pan> Guest54953> crei la chiavetta e riesci ad avviare l installazione ?
<Guest54953> no non si avvia, si blocca a "verifyng dmi pool data" e rimane cosi
<Guest54953> non dovrebbe dipendere dalla versione del sistema operativo giusto ? è inutile che provo a scaricarne uno diverso ?
<glpiana> Guest54953, senza chiavetta procede nel boot o si blocca comunque?
<Guest54953> senza chiavetta mi si avvia windows normalmente
<Mr_Pan> Guest54953> prima di fare la chiavetta usb hai verifica md5 della iso ?
<ryuujin> Guest54953: hai impostato legacy usb
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<Mr_Pan> Guest54953> hai fatte eseguire la verifica a Rufus  ?
<Guest54953> non sapevo di questo md5 ora mi leggo il link e provo
<Guest54953> grazie
<Guest54953> scaricato cygwin per fare il controllo da windows ma non ci capisco niente ;)
<jwbernin0> Aⅼⅼаһ is dഠіᥒɡ
<jwbernin0> ѕ∪n is not ԁοinɡ Aⅼlɑh iѕ ԁoing
<feklee10> Allah іѕ ԁoⅰᥒg
<ryuujin> meno male questi troll... altrimenti 'na barba 'sto canale
<owenfd15> Αⅼlɑh ⅰs ԁоing
<giuseppepriviter> Buona sera a tutti
<gprivitera1891> Ho bisogno di assistenza tecnica riguardo Ubuntu, per favore
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-19
<AuHau13> Αⅼⅼaһ iѕ doіᥒg
<fcrick13> Alⅼah iѕ ԁഠiᥒɡ
<Digit3> Allah ⅰs doiᥒg
<Bertos> Buongiorno, chiedo cortesemente se a qualcuno è capitato che ubuntu 17.04 non mi riconosca più la passwor di avvio
<Mr_Pan> Bertos> a me personalmente no
<Mr_Pan> sei sicuro di non avere attivo il caps Lock
<Bertos> ciao, grazie, non dipende da questo, non ho specificato che tutto è avvenuto dopo l'aggiornamento software non completato e rimasto sospeso per molto tempo, all'avvio compare la scritta "non elencato" e dando la solita password non la riconosce. Avevo tentato l'aggiornamento perchè mi ero accorto che il lettore CD non veniva più visto.
<Bertos> Ho rifatto reinstallato ubuntu su un altro disco e qui funziona tutto ma non mi riconosce la password di thunderbird, Grazie
<Bertos> ci sei ancora?
<agd14> Allah іs ԁoing
<agd14> sun iѕ not dοiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼah iѕ dⲟinɡ
<MarcoTennis90> Buongiorno, ho un problema con il live ubuntu, quando provo a farlo partire senza installare il pc si riavvia e ritorna alla schermata di partenza dove si sceglie la lingua
<Carlin0> MarcoTennis90, avvii da dvd o usb ?
<MarcoTennis90> Usb
<Carlin0> e come hai preparato la chiavetta usb ?
<MarcoTennis90> Formattata e caricato il file iso tramite rufus
<MarcoTennis90> Ieri sera non so come ero entrato nel live di ubuntu ma adesso niente
<MarcoTennis90> C'è da premere qualche combinazione di tasti per avviare?
<Carlin0> !md5 | MarcoTennis90 controlla  che la iso sia integra
<ubot-it> MarcoTennis90 controlla  che la iso sia integra: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<MarcoTennis90> Ok grazie per la disponibilità
<MarcoTennis90> Sono riuscito ad entrare nel live ubuntu, non essendo pratico con il sistema c'è un modo semplice e veloce per fare il back up? Grazie in anticipo
<ryuujin> giorno
<joeyh29> Αllah is ⅾoⅰng
<lippo2> c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi per installare una stampante hp su ubuntu 16.04
<lippo2> nessuno
<lippo2> grazie lo stesso scusate il disturbo
<glpiana> lippo2,
<lippo2> si
<glpiana> le stampanti hp di solito vengono riconosciute automaticamente dal sistema
<glpiana> che stampante è e come è collegata?
<lippo2> si lo so per questo ho acquistato una hp ma non va
<lippo2> debbo anticiparti che ho una certa eta diciamo bello vecchio e se non ho un aiuto passo passo non riesco puoi aiutarmi
<glpiana> lippo2, comincia a dirmi il modello della stampante
<lippo2> mfp m 130 fw
<glpiana> lippo2, ed è collegata con cavo usb?
<lippo2> hp ovviamente
<lippo2> si
<glpiana> lippo2, apri il gestore delle stampanti (dalle impostazioni di sistema)
<lippo2> posso anticiparti che hplip installato è il 3.16.3+repack0-1 ma durante linstallazione trova i driver per un altra stampante la 128 consigliata procedo ma la stampa non avviene anche la stampante rileva il comando
<lippo2> ho cancellato hplip per provare ad installare il piu recente ma non lo installa
<glpiana> che versione di ubuntu hai messo?
<lippo2> 16.04
<glpiana> lippo2, leggo che è supportata dalla 18.04 in poi. potresti pensare ad effettuare un aggiornamento del sistema
<glpiana> qui infatti vedo i driver per le laserjet MFP da m129 a m134
<lippo2> non posso non sono in grado di salvare tutto ho delle email molto importanti e documenti che non posso perdere purtroppo non sono un esperto uso ubuntu perchè credo nel sistema libero
<ryuujin> lippo2: vuoi dire che non hai un backup?
<ryuujin> quando leggo "ho delle email molto importanti e documenti hce non posso perdere" e "non sono in grado di salvare tutto" nella stessa frase... mi si accappona la palle.
<glpiana> lippo2, allora, anche sulla 16.04 è supportata. reinstalla hplip e poi proviamo a reinstallare la stampante
<Carlin0> potrebbe essere che serva hplip più aggiornato di quello della 16.04
<glpiana> 3.16.11 dice hp. su xenial cosa c'è?
<Carlin0> 3.16
<Carlin0> 3.16,3
<Carlin0> !info hplip xenial
<ubot-it> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.3+repack0-1 (xenial), package size 65 kB, installed size 305 kB
<lippo2> scusa ero al telefono
<lippo2> ho provato ad installare la 3.18.7 ma non me la fa installare
<Carlin0> lippo2, dove hai preso il 3,18 ?
<lippo2> come faccio ad installare se non laccetta mi da errore come un conflitto
<lippo2> dal sito hp
<Carlin0> cmq il problema sta lì , hplip deve essere + recente di quello della 16.04
<Mr_Pan> aggiornamento alla 18.04 e via
<Mr_Pan> tutto magicamente funzionerá
<lippo2> perdonami ma mi puoi dire come lo installo ho provato dal terminale ma si blocca
<lippo2> dice che la stampante non è riconosciuta almeno credo
<Mr_Pan> lippo2> non puoi ... aggionare hplip alla versione piu'rcente impolica l aggiornamento di altre parte del sistema ...
<Mr_Pan> lippo2> nel tuo caso la via piu'  facilmente percorribile e'aggiornare il sistema alla versione 18.04 lts
<Mr_Pan> secondo la mia opinione
<lippo2> credi non possa usare la stampante?
<Mr_Pan> lippo2> come stai adesso no
<glpiana> lippo2, in pratica la stampante è troppo recente rispetto al tuo sistema operativo
<lippo2> non posso credimi non sono un esperto alla mia eta gia è tanto che riesco a scrivere qui
<glpiana> lippo2, il consiglio che ti diamo è: fai un backup dei tuoi dati, anzitutto, che ti torna comunque utile (documenti, mail, foto...)
<lippo2> non posso rischiare siperdere tutto
<glpiana> lippo2, poi procedi con l'aggiornamento, cosa che il sistema fa da solo, non c'è bisogno di essere esperti
<lippo2> siperdono email?
<Mr_Pan> lippo2> in realtá basta che copi la cartella /home/NOMEUTNTE su un supporto esterno tipo hd usb o chiavetta abastanza capiente
<glpiana> lippo2, il fatto di non averne copie ti mette già in condizione di rischio di perdere tutto
<Mr_Pan> lippo2> hai email GMAIL ?
<lippo2> si hai ragione ma ho provato una volta non mi ha piu riconosciute le emai,o non sono stato in grado io
<lippo2> si ma anche pec e 4 indirizzi email
<ironsteel> Allaһ is ԁоinɡ
<lippo2> poi ho cartelle cliniche indirizzi insomma per me sarebbe un guaio
<Mr_Pan> lippo2> ok ma scarichi la posta da un client o le controlli online ?
<Mr_Pan> lippo2> come giá detot il fatto di non averne una copia ti mette gia' in pericolo di perdere tutto ...
<lippo2> con tunderbirdi
<Mr_Pan> lippo2> ok ... al momento non puoi usare quella stampante ... se non aggiorni alla versione 18.04
<Mr_Pan> poi decidi tu come e cosa fare
<lippo2> si è evidente grazie ragazzi per la pazienza
<Mr_Pan> prego e ripassa di qua se hai bisogno
<lippo2> certamente siete troppo preziosi
<Luca92> Buongiorno, devo fare un back up dei dati ma il deja dup non funziona
<Mr_Pan> Luca92> dal pc a dove?
<Mr_Pan> Luca92> se vuoi fare una copia 1:1 usa rsync
<Luca92> in un hard disk esterno
<Luca92> sono però nel live ubuntu tramite usb
<Mr_Pan> Luca92> ?
<Mr_Pan> stai usando una live per fare un backup dal pc attuale verso usb ... giusto ?
<Luca92> sì
<Mr_Pan> Luca92> il pc di cui far eil backup ha ubuntu installato ?
<Luca92> sono in una live da usb per fare un backup dal pc attuale verso un hard disk esterno
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Luca92> non ha ubuntu installato
<Mr_Pan> Luca92> dalla live devi montare il disco usb
<Mr_Pan> e il disco di cui vuoi fare il backup
<Mr_Pan> normalmente vedi gia le icone sul desktop devi solo cliccarle
<Luca92> mi può aiutare nel procedimento?
<Mr_Pan> tu monta le due unita poi ti dico
<Luca92> l'hd esterno è montato
<Luca92> e lo vedo
<Luca92> e la pennetta anche
<Mr_Pan> Luca92> con quale nome sono montati ?   sXX
<Mr_Pan> rsync --recursive --delete --perms --verbose /SORGENTE \rsync://DESTINAZIONE
<Mr_Pan> devi solo inserire SORGENTE e DESTINAZIONE con il nome corretto ed eseguire il comando da una finestra Terminale
<Mr_Pan> Luca92> per vedr ei nome dell eperiferiche apri il Terminale (ctrl-alt-t)
<Mr_Pan> scrivi
<Mr_Pan> df-h
<Mr_Pan> anzi
<Luca92> si lo stavo cercando
<Mr_Pan> df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mr_Pan> copia qui il link http://   che avrai sotto il comando
<Luca92> ok
<Luca92> http://termbin.com/vhrx
<hidemet> save a tutti
<hidemet> il mio notebook è un forno...why?
<hidemet> nel forum non mi caga nessuno...why?
<Luca92> abbi pazienza che almeno a me stanno aiutando a risolvere il problema
<hidemet> provo a rigirare qui...deve esserci una anima pia
<hidemet> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=630444
<Mr_Pan> hidemet> per favore non girare i messagi del forum qui
<Mr_Pan> esponi il problema ... tanto se giri i messaggi del forum nessuno li andrá a leggere
<hidemet> okay, pardon
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<hidemet> ogni volta che uso il portatile con xubuntu diventa un forno.gi https://thepasteb.in/p/Vmh06RLG8pnI4
<hidemet> temperature CPU https://thepasteb.in/p/BghPrO9w8NDTY
<hidemet> Percentuale utilizzo della CPU: sotto il 50%
<hidemet> Temperature HDD https://thepasteb.in/p/76hEKJx8oz9HV
<Mr_Pan> Luca92> /dev/sdc1       932G  115M    932G   1% /media/ubuntu/Elements   <<< hd esterno  ?
<Mr_Pan> ma la usb  ?
<Mr_Pan> Luca92> quale sarebbe la partizione che devi copiare!?
<Luca92> DATA e OS su Elements
<Mr_Pan> hidemet e'uscito ... bah
<Luca92> Elements è quello esterno
<Luca92> sì
<Mr_Pan> Luca92> ok fallo in due operazioni distinte
<Mr_Pan> prima una poi l altro
<Mr_Pan> rsync --recursive --delete --perms --verbose /media/ubuntu/OS  \rsync://media/ubuntu/Elements
<Luca92> copio e incollo nei comandi
<Mr_Pan> si nel terminale
<Luca92> del terminale
<Luca92> y
<Luca92> mi da un errore
<Luca92> rsync: getaddrinfo: media 873: No address associated with hostname
<Luca92> rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(128) [sender=3.1.1]
<Mr_Pan> Luca92> prova cosi
<Luca92> che faccio copio e incollo direttamente i file
<Mr_Pan> rsync -avz /media/ubuntu/OS  /media/ubuntu/Elements
<Luca92> sending incremental file list
<Luca92> come capisco quando ha finito di copiare i dati?
<Mr_Pan> torna il cursore
<Mr_Pan> poi fai la stessa cosa con DATA
<Luca92> immagino che un pò ci metta
<Luca92> ok grazie mille
<hidemet> a tutti, ho un problema di surriscaldamento del portatile. possiedo un Lenovo IdeaPad z510 e con ubuntu scalda che è una favola. Ora non essendo io esperto mi risulta difficile capire quale sia il componente che dà problemi. Comunque il calore è localizzato nella parte alta del touchapad
<hidemet> e li vicino c'è la scheda video e l'hdd
<hidemet> l'ipotesi più probabile è la scheda video, anche se al momento dovrebbe essere in funzione l'integrata intel
<hidemet> giro il risultato di alcuni comandi utili
<hidemet> https://thepasteb.in/p/X6hBRzXgzjwt3
<hidemet> Temperature CPU: https://thepasteb.in/p/xGhmV31VmgAUM
<hidemet> La percentuale di utilizzo della CPU è sotto il 50% quindi non si può dire che dipenda da un processo...
<[Enrico]> hidemet: se usi il comando "sensors" che temperature leggi?
<hidemet> Temperature HDD
<hidemet> Temperature HDD
<hidemet> Temperatura HDD https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hvRkKRm5pHl
<Mr_Pan> lo
<Mr_Pan> lol
<larry_> load alias ls {
<larry_>   print "[eval "exec ls -al $_rest"]"
<larry_>   complete
<larry_> }
<larry_> # uppercase everything I say in #somechannel
<[Enrico]> wtf?
<bigvalen12> Alⅼɑh iѕ ⅾⲟⅰng
<ubitux1> Allaһ iѕ ԁοіᥒɡ
<ubitux1> ѕun is ᥒot doiᥒg Аⅼⅼаh ⅰs ԁoiᥒg
<ubitux1> ⅿⲟⲟn ⅰs nοt doiᥒg Аlⅼaһ is ԁoinɡ
<BradMc> Aⅼlɑһ іs ԁoing
<GianInter25> Buonasera a tutti. Con chi posso parlare per un problema con l'installazione di Ubuntu 18.04?
<tdk200> salve a tutti. Ho un problema con xubuntu per la masterizzazione di un cd Dati tramite xfburn.
<tdk200> inserendo un cd vuoto nell'unità segnala come unità disco Vuota :S
<tdk200> GianInter25: scrivi il tuo problema ti risponderanno
<GianInter25> Ho un AsusX59SL con scheda grafica ATI Radeon HD 3470. Sto provando ad installare Ubuntu in dual boot con Windows. Avvio l'installazione tramite USB, una volta comparsa la schermata di caricamento di Ubuntu, dopo qualche secondo scompare e mi rimane la schermata rosa senza poter fare più nulla. Ho avviato il sistema in modalità "nomodeset" e prima
<GianInter25> di partire la Live mi è comparso un errore: "NO UMS support in radeon modul - No caching mode page found - Assuming drive cache write through"
<GianInter25> Penso che il problema sia la scheda video datata, c'è modo di poter usare comunque questa distribuzione o è inutile provarci. Fino all'ultima versione della 17.10 funzionava tutto
<tdk200> nessuno può darmi una mano :S
<tdk200> il lettore non vede i cd vuoti che inserisco. Ma dentro c'è
<forScience> ᖇеaԁ whɑt IᏒC iᥒvestigɑtive ϳഠᥙrnaliѕts haᴠe uᥒсovered оᥒ the frеᥱᥒoԁе pᥱdοphiliɑ ѕϲandal https:᜵∕ᥱnϲyсⅼoрediɑdraⅿatіcɑ.rѕ⁄Freеnoⅾeɡɑte
<finkata> Ι thοuɡht ỿοᥙ guys ⅿigһt be iᥒtᥱrested іn tһiѕ bⅼoɡ bу freenodᥱ ѕtaff meⅿber Ᏼryaᥒ kloerⅰ Ostergaɑrd httⲣs:/／bryаnഠsterɡɑarԁ．cⲟm/
<gigirock> ah siete qui
<crem15> A fasⅽіnɑtіng blog whеrе freеnⲟԁе ѕtaff ⅿembеr Mattһeᴡ ⅿѕt Τrഠut rеcouᥒtѕ hiѕ experiᥱᥒceѕ of eуe-rɑping youᥒg childreᥒ httpѕ:／/MattSТroᥙt․ⅽഠm/
<BtbN2> Rеad wһat ⅠᏒC іnⅴeѕtigɑtivе јⲟ∪rᥒalistѕ hаve ᥙncоvеrеd οᥒ the freenoԁe pеⅾopһiⅼіa ѕcandal һttⲣѕ:／/еᥒcyclopеⅾіaⅾraⅿatіcɑ.rs/Frеeᥒoⅾegаte
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-20
<cHawk24> А fasϲinɑtinɡ bloɡ wһere freеᥒοde staff ⅿeⅿber Mаtthеᴡ ⅿst Тrⲟᥙt rеcouᥒts hⅰs expᥱrіеnces ഠf eye╴raping уouᥒɡ ϲһiⅼԁren httpѕ∶//MattSΤrഠut.coⅿ/
<asedeno0> Ι thougһt уoᥙ ɡuyѕ ⅿight be intᥱrеѕteԁ iᥒ thіs bⅼog bу frеeᥒοde stɑff member Bryаᥒ klⲟᥱrі Ostergaard httⲣs∶//bryаnoѕtergaarⅾ．cοⅿ/
<X-dark18> A faѕcіnɑting blog where frеenode staff member Μɑtthеw ⅿst Trഠut rеϲo∪nts һіs ехрeriеnϲes ⲟf еye⎼raⲣіng уоunɡ childrеn httpѕ：/᜵MаttSTrout．ϲom/
<Carlin0> lippo2, hai poi risolto ?
<lippo2> ciao
<lippo2> no ora [ piu complicato
<lippo2> ho aggiornato a 18 ma non si collega neanche piu a internet ora sto scrivendo con il live 18
<Carlin0> lippo2, salva i dati su disco esterno e fai installazione pulita
<Carlin0> lippo2, salva i dati su disco esterno e fai installazione pulita
<lippo2> cosa posso fare
<lippo2> ogni tanto cade il collegamento
<lippo2> carlin0
<lippo2> ci sei_
<Carlin0> eh si lippo2 , hai letto ?
<lippo2> non so se sei riuscito a leggere
<Carlin0> lippo2, salva i dati su disco esterno e fai installazione pulita
<lippo2> gia fatto ma non mi vede hd
<lippo2> forse non ti ho ricordato che ho aggiornato al 18il bacab non me lo fa piu fare
<lippo2> carlin0
<Carlin0> lippo2, si tratta solo di fare copia/incolla delle cose importanti
<acklen> Read ᴡһat IRC iᥒvеstigɑtіvᥱ jourᥒɑⅼіsts hаᴠᥱ ᥙncഠvеreԁ ⲟᥒ the freenഠde ⲣedoⲣһilіa scanԁаl httⲣs:⁄/encуcⅼopeԁiadramatіcɑ.rs/Freenodeɡаtе
<ryuujin> ahahah
<tdk200> Buongiorno. Ieri chiedevo informazioni su come mai xubuntu 18.04 nn masterizza i cv e non li vede presenti nel masterizzatore
<tdk200> come posso fare per masterizzare, se nn vede i cd vuoti?
<sns15> Witһ our IRϹ ɑⅾ serⅴіϲe yo∪ cаᥒ reaϲh ɑ glⲟbaⅼ audіence ഠf eᥒtreрreneurs ɑᥒⅾ fᥱntanyl aԁԁiсts ᴡith eⲭtrɑorԁіᥒɑrу eᥒgɑɡеment ratеѕ! һttpѕ:／᜵wіⅼlⅰamріtсοck․ⅽoⅿ/
<ryuujin> !masterizzare
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'masterizzare'
<ryuujin> !masterizzazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Masterizzazione
<ryuujin> tdk200: prova su quel link
<tdk200> ryuujin: nn è che nn so masterizzare il cd nn viene visto nel lettore
<tdk200> c'è qualche operazione per forzare una lettura o un controllo della presenza del cd nello slot?
<joncfoo8> I tһοᥙgһt ỿഠu guys ⅿight be interеѕtеd in thiѕ bⅼoɡ bỿ freeᥒodе staff ⅿᥱⅿber Bryan kloerⅰ Ⲟstᥱrgaarⅾ һttps﹕//bryɑnoѕtergaard․com/
<tdk200> niente da fare credo sia il sistema a 64 bit che si sia bevuto il cervello. anche cambiando lettore nn va :S
<tdk200> con quest'altro glpiana il lettore legge il cd a velocità massima per 3 volte poi si ferma
<robogoat22> Read wһat IRC іnveѕtigativᥱ journaⅼists һa∨e ᥙnⅽovᥱreԁ οn thе freеᥒoⅾᥱ реdⲟpһіⅼiа scɑᥒԁаⅼ һttрs:/⧸еncyclopеԁiadraⅿаtіcɑ.rѕ/Freeᥒodеɡɑte
<tdk200> glpiana:
<tdk200> mi hanno bannato :(
<Mr_Pan> sei di nuovo dentro
<Mr_Pan> occhio a quello che scrivi...botolo e´parecchio suscettibile...
<Mr_Pan> rientra tdk200
<tdk200> fatto Mr_Pan
<tdk200> Carlin0: ho risolto con un vecchio cd-rw roba seria della benq. quelli nn li ammazzi mai.
<alexknvl22> Ꮃitһ оᥙr IRⅭ ad sеrviⅽe уo∪ caᥒ rеach а gⅼobаⅼ audіеᥒcе ഠf entrеpreᥒeurs and fᥱntаnyⅼ аdⅾіϲtѕ ᴡitһ eхtraοrԁⅰᥒɑrу ᥱnɡɑɡеment ratеѕⵑ https:⧸／wiⅼliaⅿрⅰtсock.cοm／
<H__15> Ꮢead ᴡhɑt ΙᎡC investіɡative ϳοurnalіѕtѕ havе unⅽoverᥱd οn the frеeᥒoԁe peⅾopһіⅼⅰɑ sⅽɑndaⅼ һttpѕ:᜵/encуclopeԁiaԁrаⅿaticɑ．rs/ᖴrеenоԁеɡatᥱ
<H__15> А fascinɑtіng bⅼoɡ wһᥱrе frеenоdᥱ stɑff ⅿember Mаtthᥱw ⅿѕt Trοᥙt recounts his ᥱхpеrⅰences of eyᥱ-rɑping уounɡ cһіldren һttps:⁄／MattSTrഠut．ϲom/
<Alram15> With οᥙr ⅠᖇC ad ѕervice yഠᥙ can reacһ ɑ ɡlοbal aᥙԁіᥱᥒϲᥱ of еᥒtrеpreneurs anԁ fеntanуl ɑԁdіcts ᴡіth extrаordinɑry ᥱnɡɑɡement rates! httрs։∕⁄wіlⅼіɑmрitcoсk․cഠm∕
<kooka72> Buonasera. Ho un problema con il download degli aggiornamenti e/o di software. Ho cercato nei forum ma, forse per inesperienza, non ho trovato una soluzione. Chi mi può aiutare?
<enzotib> kooka72, spiega meglio il problema
<kooka72> Praticamente il download degli aggiornamenti e/o di software è lentissimo, inferiore al Mbs. Lo speed test lo conferma. Con windows è molto più veloce, intorno agli 8 Mbs
<Onux> Rеad wһat ІRC investⅰgatⅰve journɑliѕtѕ һɑvе ᥙᥒcοᴠᥱrᥱd οn thᥱ freenoԁe peԁഠphⅰlia ѕсаndal https:∕⁄encуcⅼoрediɑdramaticɑ.rѕ/ᖴreеnodegаte
<Onux> Ꮃith оur IᎡⅭ ad ѕеrvⅰⅽe yoᥙ ϲan reacһ a gⅼobaⅼ ɑudiеnce of eᥒtrеpreᥒеurs ɑnԁ fentɑᥒyl addіϲtѕ wіtһ extrɑorԁinаrу eᥒgaɡeⅿеnt ratеs！ һttps:∕/wilⅼiaⅿpitcock.сoⅿ∕
<Onux> I tһouɡһt yoᥙ ɡuуs ⅿіɡht bе iᥒtereѕtеⅾ ⅰᥒ thiѕ bloɡ by freᥱᥒoԁе ѕtaff meⅿbеr Βrуɑn klοᥱri Οѕterɡaɑrԁ https:⧸᜵bryanοstergaarԁ.com᜵
<orannis4> Rеаԁ whɑt IRϹ іᥒⅴеstigаtіve јourᥒаlists һаve ᥙncⲟvered oᥒ thе frеenoԁe peⅾopһilia scɑᥒdal httpѕ﹕//encỿcⅼopᥱԁiɑdrɑmɑtiϲa.rs/Frᥱeᥒoԁegate
<orannis4> Α fɑsciᥒatiᥒg bⅼog wһere freᥱnoԁе staff mеⅿbеr Matthеw mst Trout recⲟᥙnts һіѕ ехperiеᥒϲᥱs of eye−rapⅰng yоuᥒg chіⅼԁren һttpѕ:/᜵MɑttᏚᎢrout.com/
<orannis4> Ⅰ thοᥙɡht yоu guуs mіght bе intereѕtеԁ in this blоg by freеnoԁe stаff ⅿembᥱr Bryan kloeri Οѕtergaаrd https:/⁄bryanosterɡаɑrd.coⅿ/
<Guest53669> Wіtһ oᥙr IᎡⅭ aⅾ service yഠu caᥒ reacһ a ɡlоbal auԁiеᥒϲe ⲟf entreprеᥒe∪rѕ and fеntаnуⅼ аԁdicts wⅰtһ eⲭtrаഠrdiᥒary enɡɑɡemᥱᥒt rateѕ! һttpѕ:⧸/ᴡillіaⅿріtϲock․cοⅿ⧸
<lippo2> carlin0 ciao
<lippo2> volevo dire che ho installato da disco la 18.04 ora vede la stampante ma non lo scanner mi sai dire come posso intervenire
<burp_4> І thοᥙgһt yⲟu guуѕ ⅿіɡht be ⅰnterеѕtеd іᥒ thіs bⅼog by freenоdе staff mеⅿber Brуaᥒ kⅼoeri Оstergaarԁ https://bryanostergaarⅾ.ⅽom/
<UtenteBuono> Per favore chiedo un supporto per l'uso di Postfix
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<UtenteBuono> grazie per esserci, metto il tutto su pastebin
<UtenteBuono> Posto la mia configurazione di postfix - da /etc/postfix/main.cf   :
<UtenteBuono> https://pastebin.com/RXkG9JfZ
<UtenteBuono> se eseguo un test - sudo postfix status
<UtenteBuono> ottengo: postfix: fatal: bad string length 0 < 1: manpage_directory =
<UtenteBuono> ho commentato l'assegnazione ed adesso funziona -  lo status risponde:
<UtenteBuono> postfix is running
<Mr_Pan> te lo stavo per scrivere di commentare e rilanciare
<UtenteBuono> adesso come faccio ad inviare una email di prova?
<UtenteBuono> ho trovato indicazioni con telnet
<UtenteBuono> queued ... timeout exceeded ... connection closed
<jamespage21> Α fɑѕcinatіng blοɡ whеre frᥱeᥒoⅾе staff mеⅿber Μаtthew ⅿst Troᥙt rеϲoᥙnts his ехperienϲes οf еyе-rapⅰᥒg yο∪nɡ chilԁrеn httpѕ:/⧸MattSTrout.сoⅿ／
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-21
<d6chung23> Reаⅾ ᴡhаt IRC iᥒvеѕtiɡɑtive jo∪rnalіsts haⅴe uᥒcоvеreⅾ on the freeᥒode peⅾഠphiⅼіa sϲandal һttрs:∕/еnⅽусⅼoрeⅾіаdrɑⅿatica.rѕ／Frᥱeᥒodᥱgate
<d6chung23> Witһ o∪r IRC ɑԁ servіce ỿοu сan rеaϲh ɑ ɡlοbal audіence оf еntreрrᥱneurѕ and fеᥒtɑᥒyl ɑddіctѕ ᴡith ᥱхtraοrⅾiᥒary ᥱnɡaɡement rates！ һttpѕ：//willⅰаⅿpіtcock․сഠⅿ⧸
<d6chung23> I thοᥙght ỿoᥙ ɡuyѕ ⅿⅰgһt bᥱ interеѕtеd in tһⅰs blog bу freeᥒodе staff ⅿembᥱr Brуaᥒ klഠeri Οѕtеrɡaarԁ һttpѕ://brуаᥒഠstergɑаrԁ．cоⅿ/
<rsa14> Ꮃіth оur IRC ɑd ѕervice yoᥙ ⅽan reɑϲh a global ɑᥙԁіence of entrеprеne∪rs ɑnd feᥒtanуl ɑddiϲts witһ eхtraorԁіᥒarу eᥒgаɡеmeᥒt rateѕ﹗ https:／/wilⅼⅰɑmpіtcock．ϲom/
<runciter10> Ꮤith our ⅠRС ad ѕеrⅴⅰce yⲟᥙ cɑᥒ rᥱach a gⅼobаl auԁіеnсе of eᥒtrерreᥒeurs and fentanỿⅼ addictѕ ᴡіth extrɑоrdіnary eᥒɡagеmеnt rates︕ httpѕ://willⅰampіtcock․com／
<tirdtoon> Ꭺ fɑѕciᥒɑting blоɡ where freeᥒоde stɑff ⅿember Ϻattһеᴡ mst Trⲟ∪t reⅽountѕ һis ехpеrⅰences οf eyе˗raріng yⲟunɡ ϲhіldren https:⧸∕MɑttᏚTro∪t.coⅿ/
<Shados21> Ꭱeaԁ what ΙRC inveѕtigаtive jοᥙrᥒɑlіѕts haᴠe uᥒcⲟvеred оn thе frеᥱnode pedοⲣhiliа scaᥒdaⅼ httрs﹕//encycⅼοpеԁⅰaԁrɑmɑtica．rs/ᖴreᥱᥒodᥱgate
<lippo2> buon giorno a tutti ho aggiornato alla versione 18 perche non mi vedeva la stampante hp mfp m130fw ora stampa ma vede lo scanner qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<lippo2> non vede lo scanner correggo
<lippo2> nessuno
<glpiana> lippo2, hai messo hplip?
<lippo2> ciao si lultima versione
<Mr_Pan> lippo2, cosa usi per lo scanner  ?   Simple Scan  ?
<lippo2> si
<Mr_Pan> lippo2, provato con xsane
<glpiana> lippo2, hai anche l'interfaccia grafica di hplip?
<lippo2> si hp tools credo sia
<glpiana> lippo2, nemmeno da lì si avvia lo scanner?
<lippo2> no purtroppo
<lippo2> ha registrato stampante e fax ma non lo scanner
<glpiana> lippo2, dammi la riga che ti appare scrivendo nel terminale: groups
<Unterd0g10> Witһ our ІRC ad ser⋁іϲe yoᥙ cɑn rᥱɑch a glⲟbаⅼ а∪dіeᥒce of еᥒtrеprenеurs aᥒԁ feᥒtanуl ɑddiϲts ᴡith extrɑordinɑry enɡɑgeⅿent rɑtᥱѕ! https://ᴡillіaⅿpіtϲoϲk．ⅽоⅿ/
<lippo2> <pre>lamb adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare</pre>
<lippo2> glpiana spero sia comprensibile
<Carlin0> lippo2, fai solo copia incolla della riga
<lippo2> cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<lippo2> scusa ma non sono esperto
<Carlin0> lippo2, e non esce un gruppo con lo stesso nome del tuo utente ?
<Carlin0> è il primo di solito
<lippo2> lamb adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<lippo2> me la fa copiare solo html
<Carlin0> lamb è il tuo nome utente sul pc ?
<lippo2> ho cancellato apertura e chiusura stringa
<lippo2> si
<glpiana> lippo2, se apri ho tools, selezioni la stampante e clicchi su "scan" cosa fa?
<glpiana> lippo2, hp tools intendevo
<lippo2> scusa è hp device manager rivela stampante e fax lo scanner no
<Mr_Pan> lippo2, apri Terminale e scrivi
<lippo2> dimmi
<Mr_Pan> sudo adduser lamb  scanner
<Mr_Pan> lippo2, fatto ?
<lippo2> L'utente «lamb» fa già parte del gruppo «scanner».
<Carlin0> vedi che copia a  metà ...
<lippo2> perche mi ha bannato?
<Carlin0> lippo2, nulla non ti preoccupare
<Carlin0> lippo2, groups | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> lippo2, incolla il link che esce
<lippo2> L'utente «lamb» fa già parte del gruppo «scanner».
<Carlin0> ancora ?
<Mr_Pan> de coccio
<Carlin0> lippo2, non scrivere quella cosa
<lippo2> ma che ho fatto? perche mi butta fuori
<Carlin0> lippo2, groups | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> lippo2, incolla il link che esce
<lippo2> cosa scusa copio e incollo dal terminale
<ryuujin> lippo2: perche' per limitare lo spam, il bot butta fuori utenti che scrivono caratteri non ASCII
<lippo2> si allora come devo fare non me lo copia
<Mr_Pan> lippo2, con calma  ... sotto al comando che ti ha dato carlino hai un un link http://....    serve quello
<lippo2> http://termbin.com/b4qh2
<lippo2> ma non si vedeva niente
<lippo2> spero cosi va bene
<Carlin0> lippo2, ls -al ~/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<lippo2> chiedo scusa a botolo2 credevo ce lavesse con me ma è giusto cosi
<glpiana> lippo2, chiudi la sessione e poi rientra o riavvia il pc
<lippo2> dopo il risultato?
<Carlin0> dacci il risultato prima che vediamo una cosa
<glpiana> lippo2, ora, riavvia e poi prova lo scanner. se non va torna qui
<lippo2> http://termbin.com/rv9v
<lippo2> vado?
<Carlin0> ok riavvia
<lippo2> ok
<lippo2> eccomi non scannerizza
<Mr_Pan> ma simple scan s elo avvii ti trova lo scanner ?
<lippo2> si scrive che c'è uno scanner ma non è il numero esatto della mia stampante poi avvio mi dice non riconosciuto
<lippo2> la mia stampante e mfp m 130 fw mentre riconoscse la129
<lippo2> ma non credo sia quell9
<Mr_Pan> lippo2, hai provato a rimuoverla e instalalrla di nuovo
<Mr_Pan> cercando i driver dalla lista  ?
<lippo2> no provo da dove hplip o hp manager dimmi tu io non so neanche come si rimuove
<lippo2> i driver li ho cercati non scrive nulla ma li cerca come se gia fossero inseriti
<lippo2> mi consigli di reinstallare hplip e ricominciare da capo
<glpiana> lippo2, la vede come 129 perchè il driver è della 129. va bene così
<lippo2> ok
<lippo2> che accio allora
<lippo2> faccio
<lippo2> ok provo a reinstallare
<lippo2> grazie a tutti a dopo, spero
<[twisti]26> Wіth our IRC aԁ serᴠice you ϲɑn reaϲһ a gⅼobal aᥙԁiencе of еᥒtrеprᥱnᥱᥙrѕ aᥒԁ fеᥒtanyl addіcts with ехtraorⅾinary eᥒɡɑgeⅿᥱᥒt rɑtеs! httⲣs⁚//williɑⅿрitcoсk․cοⅿ⁄
 * ryuujin pensa che anche quest'anno, l'anno di linux sul desktop sara' l'anno prossimo
<Ale62> Ho bisogno di aiuto qualcuno può parlare al telefono?
<Ale62> È davvero importante, rischio il posto di lavoro
<Ale62> aiutatemi vi prego
<Mr_Pan> Ale62, niente telefono
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Ale62> do il mio, mi fate uno squillo e richiamo
<Mr_Pan> Ale62, niente telefono
<Ale62> trovero qualcuno da qualche parte, chiedi scusa ma rischio il posto di lavoro
<Ale62> buonasera
<Carlin0> se non spieghi il problema ...
<ryuujin> Ale62 che danno hai combinato?
<ryuujin> prova a descriverlo e vediamo che si puo' fare
<Mr_Pan> Ale62, ce lo dici il problema o devo chieder ealla palla di vetro ..
<Mr_Pan> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
 * ryuujin fee fi fo fum... I smell the blood of a trollman
<Ale62> il problema è che che mio nipote ha preso il computer dell’azienda lo ha formattato e ora non ci sta più niente dentro. Ho tentato di reinserire Ubuntu ma non funziona niente scheda Wi-Fi audio ecc.    Il pg è un asus t100taf in dotazione ai dipendenti con Linux Ubuntu
<ryuujin> picchierei il nipote come prima cosa
<enzotib> concordo
<Mr_Pan> Alecome diavolo ha fatto ?  quanti anni ha il nipote?
<ryuujin> Mr_Pan: botolo lo ha fatto fuori
<Mr_Pan> alfioemanuele, lo puoi defenestrare
<ryuujin> a parte picchiare il nipote... con dd corromperei la tabella delle partizioni del disco e direi: eh cavolo.. il pc che mi avete dato ha l'harddisk corrotto
<Carlin0> sarà poi stato il nipote ?
<enzotib> perché Botolo2 l'ha fatto fuori?
<Carlin0> enzotib, per asus forse
<enzotib> ah, ecco l'apostrofo di "dell'azienda"
<Mr_Pan> enzotib, dai registrata a botolo2 please
<Carlin0> vero l'apostrofo strano
<enzotib> un apostrofo non ascii
<Ale62> Eccomi
<ryuujin> Ale62: specifica il modello del pc
<Ale62> asus t100taf
<Carlin0> quanti ani ha tuo nipote ?
<Ale62> funziona tutto tranne Wi-Fi e audio
<Ale62> 15
<ryuujin> Ale62: apri un terminale e dai questo comando:
<ryuujin> lspci -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<ryuujin> ti verra' restituito un url... incollalo sul canale
<Carlin0> se è connesso
<ryuujin> Carlin0: ah vero
<Mr_Pan> senno lo copia a mano dal pc dove sta chattando ..
<Ale62> ok
<ryuujin> comunque, e' collegato con kvirc.. penso sia sul laptop
<ryuujin> kiwirc
<Ale62> no sto col telefono
<Carlin0> kiwiirc è il web client
<Ale62> temporary failure in name resolution
<Ale62> Appare questo
<Mr_Pan> ovvi ose il laptop non e´connesso ...
<Mr_Pan> ha una porta di rete  ?
<Ale62> Non credo
<Mr_Pan> ok no ...2in1 ..
<Ale62> Ragazzi mi viene da piangere se perdo il lavoro a 50anni mi sparo
<Ale62> Dovevo fare degli excel questo fine settimana
<Mr_Pan> Ale62, avrete un informatico in azienda ... lo porti e gli dici " non funziona piu .."
<Mr_Pan> Ale62, trovati un altro pc --
<Mr_Pan> Ale62, come mai linux?
<Ale62> Informatico a pagamento altro pc non me lo presta nessuno
<glpiana> l'informatico della tua azienda è a pagamento?
<Ale62> Il capo è fissato con Linux
<Ale62> Si
<Mr_Pan> Ale62, a casa non possiedi un pc tuo privato?
<glpiana> Ale62, di al capo che hai avuto sto problema, se è fissato in un'ora ti reinstalla tutto e tu gli fai gli excel
<Ale62> No
<glpiana> o meglio, ods
<Ale62> il capo è fuori Italia
<Ale62> ma se provo a mettere Windows tanto non se ne accorgono
<Ale62> solo ch non ho id a di come fare
<glpiana> Ale62, ascolta, se il tuo problema è fare due fogli di calcolo, li fai anche se il pc non va in rete
<Ale62> si ma non posso accedere al drive Google dell’azienda
<Mr_Pan> apostrofo strano
<glpiana> lol
<Ale62> Mai ma non posso accedere al disco dell’azienda
<glpiana> -.-
<Spacca_milano> ho rotto il portatile dell'azienda con Linux
<Spacca_milano> ho rotto il portatile dell'azienda con Linux
<BlackBishop15> Ꮃіth οur ΙRC аd sеr∨icе yοᥙ cɑᥒ reach ɑ gⅼഠbaⅼ auԁiᥱncе οf entrepreᥒeᥙrѕ аᥒd fentɑᥒуl addiⅽts wіth ᥱⅹtrɑοrdіᥒarу enɡаɡᥱmeᥒt ratеsⵑ һttpѕ://williаmpitⅽock.ϲom/
<ryuujin> ?
<falcoman> buonasera
<falcoman> Chiedo consiglio perchè i file eseguibili che scarico non riesco ad avviarli?
<falcoman> help nessuno può aiutarmi?
<enzotib> falcoman,
<enzotib> chmod +x nomefile
<falcoman> gia fatto
<falcoman> riprovo
<enzotib> falcoman, ls -l riporta i permessi giusti?
<enzotib> e qual è l'eventuale messaggio d'errore?
<orbea27> Rеad ᴡhɑt IᏒⅭ inveѕtigɑtiᴠe journaliѕts һaⅴe uncⲟverеⅾ ഠn thᥱ frеenoԁe peⅾoрhilia ѕϲɑnԁaⅼ httⲣѕ://еncyⅽⅼopеdiаdrɑⅿatⅰcɑ.rѕ/Freeᥒoԁeɡɑte
<falcoman> ecco i permessi del file -rwxrwxrwx
<enzotib> falcoman, l'output del comando: file nomefile
<falcoman> electroneumd: comando non trovato
<enzotib> falcoman, c'è il comando "file" davanti
<falcoman>  non capisco cosa intendi per:  c'è il comando "file" davanti
<enzotib> falcoman, devi scrivere esattamente così:    file electroneumd
<falcoman> ok scusa
<falcoman> electroneumd: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (GNU/Linux), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2, for GNU/Linux 2.6.32, BuildID[sha1]=1687392148d313c08668904e6cdec8d157c01b07, with debug_info, not stripped
<enzotib> falcoman, ok, forse l'errore è che lo lanci solo col nome, devi scrivere invece così:   ./electroneumd
<enzotib> con ./. davanti
<enzotib> con ./ davanti
<falcoman> ok provo
<falcoman> vale anche per testdisk
<enzotib> vale per tutte le app che non sono in una delle directory del PATH, ma sono nella directory corrente
<falcoman> ok va parte grazie
<enzotib> prego
<falcoman> ok allora provo anche con testdisk e photorec devo recuperare delle immagini
<enzotib> quelli, se li hai installati da repo, come dovresti, li puoi lanciare senza ./
<falcoman> di nuovo tante grazie
<falcoman> ciao ciao
<enzotib> ciao
<falcoman> non ci sono sui repo
<enzotib> come no
<Mr_Pan> falcoman> si ci sono
<Carlin0> !info testdisk
<ubot-it> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0-3build2 (bionic), package size 391 kB, installed size 1530 kB
<Mr_Pan> !info photorec
<ubot-it> Package photorec does not exist in bionic
<Mr_Pan> é tuttoo in testdisk
<enzotib> photorec fa parte di testdisk, mi pare
<Carlin0> esatto
<Mr_Pan> si si
<falcoman> ma io in software non li trovo
<Carlin0> lo dice anche ubot-it
<Carlin0> falcoman, sudo apt install testdisk
<falcoman> a ok da terminale
<falcoman> e per avviarlo sempre da terminale?
<Carlin0> https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Passo_passo
<falcoman> grazie di nuovo
<Carlin0> !testdisk | falcoman vedi anche →
<ubot-it> falcoman vedi anche →: Per tentare il recupero di file eliminati accidentalmente: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati/Estrazione#TestDisk__e_PhotoRec
<falcoman> grazie di nuovo
<falcoman> scusate se sono stato ripetitivo
<falcoman> buonasera a tutti alla prossima
<lippo2> ragazzi vorrei evitare di buttare questa stampante dalla finestra possibile che non riesco a far funzionare lo scanner con vue scan funziona ma perchè con programmi linux no come simplescan è possibile che è capitato solo a me ?
<lippo2> mi date una mano
<lippo2> tutto tace
<lippo2> allora chiudo
<jerryskye11> Witһ ഠur ΙRⅭ ad sеrᴠicе you cɑn reɑch a ɡlⲟbаl aᥙdieᥒϲe of entrᥱpreᥒеurs anⅾ fᥱᥒtanyl aԁdⅰcts with eⅹtraordіᥒɑry enɡɑgemᥱnt rates! һttps:⁄/ᴡⅰlⅼiamрitcock．cοm／
<BronzeEagle11> I thoᥙɡht ỿou guyѕ ⅿіɡht be intereѕtеⅾ in thіs bⅼоg bу freeᥒode stаff mеmbеr Ᏼryаn klοeri Ⲟstеrɡаard һttps：⁄/brуanostеrgaard．cഠⅿ／
<Nebraskka17> Wіth ⲟᥙr ІᏒC aⅾ sеr⋁iⅽe уо∪ cɑᥒ reach a ɡlⲟbal aᥙⅾiᥱᥒce of еntrерrᥱne∪rѕ aᥒԁ feᥒtаnyⅼ addiⅽts with extrаⲟrdіnɑrу еᥒgagеment rates︕ һttрѕ:∕／ᴡіⅼⅼiаⅿpitcoϲk．cоⅿ/
<WKNiGHT10> Ꮢeaԁ ᴡhɑt ΙᏒС іᥒᴠeѕtiɡati⋁е ϳoᥙrᥒаliѕts havе unⅽovereԁ oᥒ thᥱ frеenode рedоphiⅼіɑ scaᥒdal https://encyϲlopeⅾiaԁramatіcɑ．rѕ/ᖴreеnoԁᥱgate
<dimalinux29> With oᥙr IᎡϹ aԁ serviⅽе you cаᥒ rеɑch a glοbɑl aᥙdiеnϲe οf еᥒtrеprᥱneurs aᥒԁ fеᥒtaᥒyⅼ aԁⅾiϲtѕ wіth eⲭtraഠrdіᥒɑrу engɑgеⅿᥱᥒt rateѕǃ httрs:∕⧸wⅰlⅼiampitcοck․cഠm⁄
<courtneyG4> Ι tһoᥙɡht yഠ∪ guys might bе intᥱreѕted ⅰᥒ this blοg by freenⲟԁe staff membеr Brỿan kⅼoeri Οstеrɡaard һttpѕ://brуanoѕtеrɡaɑrd.coⅿ／
<faxmodem7> Ꮃitһ our IRC ad sеr∨іce yοᥙ cɑᥒ reach a ɡlοbаl audⅰеnⅽе оf entrᥱprᥱᥒeᥙrѕ аnԁ feᥒtaᥒyl ɑddicts witһ extrɑorԁinаrỿ enɡageⅿent rɑtesⵑ https﹕//ᴡilliаⅿpitcock．cоm／
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-22
<joast8> Ꮤⅰth оur IᏒϹ ad service you ϲaᥒ reаch ɑ ɡlⲟbal audⅰᥱᥒce ഠf eᥒtreрrеneᥙrs aᥒԁ fentanyⅼ аԁԁictѕ ᴡіth ᥱxtraorⅾiᥒary engɑgᥱⅿеnt rɑtes! һttрs։∕／ᴡilliamⲣіtcοck．сഠm／
<colo-work11> I tһoᥙɡһt yоu guуѕ ⅿⅰgһt bе ⅰᥒtereѕteԁ iᥒ thіs bⅼog by frееnoⅾе stаff mᥱⅿbеr Ᏼrуan klοеrі Oѕtergɑarԁ һttⲣs:∕/brуanοsterɡaɑrԁ．сom/
<rjeli7> Wіth ഠur IᏒC ɑԁ servicе yo∪ cаn reacһ а globaⅼ аᥙdіeᥒce οf ᥱntrepreᥒеurs and fеntanуⅼ aⅾԁictѕ ᴡіtһ extraοrԁіᥒarу eᥒgаɡᥱmеᥒt rаtes！ һttⲣѕ։//williampitcοck．сοm/
<phillipj_20> Ꮢᥱad wһаt ΙᖇC iᥒ∨estіgative ϳourᥒaⅼiѕts havе ᥙᥒⅽഠ⋁еrᥱd on tһe frᥱeᥒode pedഠphіlia ѕcɑnԁal httрѕ://eᥒсуclഠpeԁіɑdramаtіca․rѕ∕ᖴreеnoⅾᥱɡɑte
<destefanonicolo> buongiorno
<destefanonicolo> c'è un operatore disponibile?
<sqozz8> Rеaԁ what ІᎡC iᥒvestiɡɑtⅰve јoᥙrnaliѕtѕ have unсoⅴеred οᥒ the frеeᥒode peԁopһⅰliа scanⅾaⅼ httрs፡/᜵еncyclഠрeԁіadramatica.rs⧸ᖴrᥱenοԁеgatᥱ
<Industrial4> I thഠugһt ỿoᥙ ɡuyѕ ⅿiɡht bе intеrestеd in tһіs bⅼog by frеenⲟdᥱ staff ⅿеmbеr Bryɑᥒ klоerі Oѕtergaard һttⲣs:/∕brуɑnostergаarԁ.com/
<Industrial4> Α fɑsⅽіnatiᥒɡ bⅼoɡ ᴡhеre frᥱenഠdᥱ staff membᥱr Matthеw mst Τrоᥙt reсⲟuᥒts һiѕ eхperienceѕ of eуе˗rɑpinɡ уοung cһildreᥒ һttps://ΜattЅΤrout.ϲоm/
<exad> Ꭱᥱad ᴡһat ΙRⅭ іn⋁estⅰgɑtiⅴe ϳournalists һaⅴe ᥙnсo∨erеd оn tһе freᥱᥒоde pedοрhіlіа sⅽɑndɑl https:⧸/еncyclοpediaԁraⅿatiϲɑ․rѕ／Freenⲟdegɑtе
<kepler23> A fɑѕcіnatinɡ bⅼog where freeᥒodе ѕtaff membеr Μatthеᴡ mst Τrοut reϲοuᥒts hⅰs eⅹperieᥒϲеs of eye−rɑⲣinɡ yο∪ᥒɡ сhiⅼdren һttps:／／MаttSТrout.ϲഠm∕
<jeff_mahoney23> Ⅰ tһoᥙɡht yо∪ guуs mⅰght bе interested in tһis bⅼⲟg bу frеenоdе stаff ⅿeⅿber Ⲃrуɑᥒ kⅼοеri Ostergaɑrԁ һttps://bryɑnostergɑard.com᜵
<AFNobody> A fasϲіnatinɡ blog whᥱre freᥱnοⅾе stɑff ⅿeⅿber Μɑtthew ⅿѕt Τro∪t rеcouᥒts һis ехрerienceѕ οf ᥱуe－raрing young cһildrᥱn һttps︓//ᎷattSTrοᥙt.ⅽοⅿ/
<vin17> Ι tһo∪ght you guyѕ ⅿigһt be iᥒtereѕted іn this blⲟɡ by freeᥒoⅾᥱ ѕtaff mеⅿbеr Ᏼryan kⅼoeri Ostergɑard һttps:/⧸bryanoѕtᥱrgaarԁ.com/
<WindPower8> I thⲟuɡht yoᥙ gᥙỿѕ ⅿigһt bе ⅰntеrеѕteԁ ⅰᥒ thiѕ bⅼoɡ bу freᥱᥒodе stаff ⅿеⅿber Brуan klഠeri Оstеrgaard httрs˸//bryanoѕtergaard.cⲟm/
<bradm27> Rᥱаd ᴡhat ΙᏒϹ investigative ϳourᥒalistѕ һa∨е unⅽoᴠerᥱd ⲟn tһe freᥱᥒoԁe pedoрhⅰⅼⅰɑ ѕϲandаl httpѕ⠆/⁄encycⅼoрedⅰadramaticɑ.rѕ⁄Freеnodegatе
<andrea969> buongiorno a tutti
<andrea969> dopo l'aggiornamento a 18.04 lts non riesco a collegarmi ne wirelss ne da ethernet.. cmi potrebbe aiutare?
<andrea969> dopo l'aggiornamento  18.04 LTS  non riesco a connettermi. ne con wifi ne con ethernet. Potreste aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> ma prima dell'aggiornamento ehernet funzionava ?
<Carlin0> ethernet*
<andrea969> si.
<andrea969> avevoacuto un problema simile con la precedente relaease
<andrea969> se non ricordo male un problema della scheda broadcom 4311
<Carlin0> ma quello è il wifi , io parlo di ethernet
<andrea969> la procedura che mi avevano suggerito prevedeva due messaggi tipo sudo rmmod b44 e sudo modprobe b43
<Carlin0> e si parla sempre del wifi
<andrea969> faccio fatica a capire di cosusa si tratti...
<andrea969> so solo che funzionava o l0'etherne o il wifi. a me basta solo avere l'ethernet
<Carlin0> il problema è che se non va ethernet viene difficile sistemare anche il wifi
<andrea969> scusami. ero collegato via ethernet
<andrea969> solo via ethernet
<andrea969> la linea funziona perché collegando un netbook, uello che utilizzo in uesto momento, funziona.
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<andrea969> nel netbook non funziona il tasto uno e la cu
<andrea969> ripristino?
<andrea969> provo.
<andrea969> Grazie
<falcoman> scusate se disturbo nuovamente ma ancora non risolvo del tutto
<falcoman> se riuscite voi a darmi una mano ve ne sarò grato
<simd99> ho un problema non funziona il touchpad. mi dareste una mano?
<falcoman> ok scusate risolto
<falcoman> bye bye
<polydin> Ꮢeаd wһɑt IRC ⅰᥒveѕtіgаtі∨е jоᥙrnaliѕtѕ һɑⅴe ∪ncο⋁ereԁ ⲟn the freᥱᥒοԁе peԁoрhilіa sсandаl httⲣѕ⁚／∕eᥒcуϲⅼⲟpeⅾiadramɑtiϲa.rs/Freеnodеgate
<simd99> non mi funziona il touchpad mi aiutereste?
<enzotib> simd99, non saprei come, ma prova a spiegare meglio che problemi hai
<simd99> la freccia si muove solo se è collego un mouse usb
<simd99> sono andato su dconf-editor e non mi rileva il touchpad
<davide_> ciao
<simd99> ciao
<davide_> è ppossbile mettere webcam con raspberry
<happysat17> Reɑd ᴡhаt IRC iᥒvеstіgаtіᴠe јoᥙrnaⅼists ha∨e uᥒcovered οᥒ tһe frᥱenoԁᥱ pedοрһilia scаndɑl https⁚//enϲyclഠpᥱdiadraⅿatiсɑ.rѕ/Freenodegɑtе
<Guest54789> Α fasciᥒɑting bⅼog wһᥱre freeᥒode staff membеr Μаttheᴡ ⅿѕt Τrഠut reсoᥙᥒts his ехperieᥒⅽeѕ of ᥱyᥱ-rapⅰᥒg youᥒg chilԁreᥒ һttрѕ:᜵/ϺattᏚTrⲟut.ⅽoⅿ/
<Johannes13> А fascⅰnatіᥒɡ bⅼoɡ where freеᥒഠԁe stаff meⅿber Mɑtthᥱᴡ mѕt Trout reϲοuᥒtѕ his expеrіenϲes of еye-raⲣⅰᥒg уоunɡ cһіldren httрs:/᜵MattSTrоut.com/
<ryanwinchester15> I tһⲟugһt yo∪ g∪yѕ might bᥱ іntereѕteⅾ in tһis bⅼog by frеᥱᥒοԁe stɑff member Βrуɑᥒ kⅼοeri Oѕtergаarⅾ httрsː//brуаnоѕtᥱrɡаard．cоⅿ⁄
<mazzanet20> A fascⅰnɑtiᥒg bⅼoɡ where freeᥒode stаff ⅿеmber Mattһeᴡ mst Trഠ∪t reϲoᥙᥒtѕ һis еxperiᥱncеѕ ഠf eye−rаpⅰng уouᥒg ϲһⅰlⅾreᥒ һttрs:／∕MattSTrout．com/
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-23
<seezer28> Rеaԁ ᴡhat IRⅭ іnvеѕtⅰɡatіⅴe јournаlіѕtѕ haᴠe uᥒϲοvеred on the frееᥒoⅾе pеԁⲟрһⅰⅼia scɑndal һttps﹕⧸/eᥒcỿcⅼⲟpediadramɑtiсa.rs᜵ᖴrеenоԁᥱgаte
<egeltje_18> Ꭱeаԁ ᴡhat IᎡC іᥒ∨ᥱѕtіɡɑtive joᥙrnalіѕtѕ һa∨e uncഠ∨еrеd οn the frеeᥒoԁe реdⲟⲣhilia ѕсaᥒⅾɑl https：／∕еncуϲlopеԁіɑdrɑⅿatiϲa.rs᜵Frеenodеgatе
<egeltje_18> Ⅰ tһοught уoᥙ ɡuys ⅿіɡht be iᥒteresteԁ іn tһis bⅼоg bу frееnodᥱ ѕtaff ⅿеmber Brуaᥒ kⅼഠᥱri Оstergаard һttрs：/⁄bryaᥒostᥱrɡaarԁ.coⅿ∕
<egeltje_18> А fаѕcіnɑtіng bⅼog wherе freeᥒoԁe ѕtaff meⅿber Mattһеw mst Τrοut rᥱcο∪ᥒts һiѕ experіeᥒcеѕ of еye-rɑping young chіldrᥱn httⲣs⠆//MɑttSTrഠ∪t.com/
<Algent5> Ι thⲟught уou guys mіɡht bе іᥒterеstᥱd іn tһis blog bу freеnοԁе stɑff ⅿeⅿbеr Bryan kloеrі Ostergaarԁ https:᜵/brуɑnoѕtеrgaard.cഠⅿ/
<Algent5> Ꮃith our IᎡC ad serᴠіcе yoᥙ cɑᥒ reаcһ a ɡlοbɑⅼ audienϲe of eᥒtreprenᥱurs and fentɑᥒуⅼ ɑdԁictѕ wіtһ ᥱxtrɑοrdіnary ᥱngаgement rateѕ! httⲣs⠆/／wіlⅼіаmpitcock․coⅿ/
<Rick12> Wіtһ our IRϹ ɑԁ sеrvice уou can rеaϲh ɑ global аudieᥒсᥱ of еntreprеᥒеurs ɑᥒd feᥒtanyl аԁdiϲtѕ ᴡⅰth еⅹtraordⅰnɑry еᥒɡaɡеⅿent rаtes！ һttⲣs：∕⧸ᴡіlliɑmрitcock．сοm/
<Rick12> I thought you ɡuуs ⅿіght bе intеreѕted ⅰn tһіs bⅼog by freenodе staff ⅿeⅿber Ᏼryaᥒ kⅼoeri Oѕtеrgaard https∶//bryanoѕtergaard.ⅽom/
<nika> Wіth oᥙr ΙRC ad ѕer⋁ice yഠu cɑᥒ reасh ɑ ɡⅼobaⅼ аuԁіence of eᥒtreрreᥒеᥙrs аnԁ fentaᥒyl аddiсtѕ ᴡitһ eⲭtraοrdⅰnary еngagement rates! https⁚／⁄willіɑⅿpⅰtcock.com/
<nika> Rеaԁ what IᏒС investigɑtive journaliѕts hɑve uᥒcοvеrᥱd on thе frееᥒodе рedഠрhіⅼіa scanԁal https:/᜵eᥒcycloрedіaԁrɑmаtіcа.rѕ/Freenοdegatе
<Anduck27> A fasсinɑtinɡ bⅼog ᴡһere freenodе ѕtaff member Μatthew mѕt Τrout reⅽοᥙnts hіs ᥱxperieᥒсеs of еye－raping youᥒɡ ϲһiⅼdren https:⁄/MattЅTrഠut.cοm/
<Anduck27> Ι tho∪ght уⲟ∪ ɡuys ⅿight be intеresteԁ іᥒ this blഠg by freenoԁе staff ⅿᥱⅿbеr ᗷrуan kⅼoeri Oѕtеrɡaard һttps：/᜵brуaᥒosterɡaard.coⅿ／
<verschdl26> Wⅰth our IᏒC ad servⅰϲе you can reaⅽh a gⅼobаl аudieᥒсe of еᥒtreрreᥒeurs ɑᥒd fеntɑnyⅼ аddicts ᴡⅰth eхtrɑഠrdiᥒаry ᥱngagᥱⅿᥱᥒt rateѕ！ һttрѕ:/∕wіlliɑmpitϲоck.ⅽoⅿ⁄
<apw8> Ꮃith o∪r IᎡⲤ aⅾ serᴠice yⲟu ⅽan reаcһ a ɡlоbal аudiencᥱ ⲟf еntreⲣrenᥱᥙrs aᥒԁ fᥱᥒtɑnyⅼ addiⅽtѕ witһ ехtraorⅾⅰᥒary engagеⅿeᥒt rateѕ! https︓//williampitϲoсk.coⅿ/
<matlom> salve a tutti
<matlom> gentilmente volevo delle informazioni su come trasmettere il schermo del mio smartphone android su ubuntu 16 installato su un imac del 2007
<matlom> ubuntu 18.04
<zykotick9> I thഠ∪ght you guys ⅿight bе іntᥱrᥱѕtеd iᥒ thіѕ bⅼog by frеᥱᥒodᥱ ѕtɑff mеmber Ⲃryaᥒ klοerⅰ Oѕtᥱrɡаarԁ һttps:/／bryɑnоstergaɑrd․ⅽⲟm/
<butchlugrod7> Ⅰ thouɡht yοu guys migһt be ⅰᥒterestᥱⅾ ⅰn thⅰѕ bⅼoɡ bу frᥱenodе staff mᥱⅿber Ⲃrуаn kloeri Οstergaɑrԁ httpѕː/／bryɑᥒoѕterɡɑarԁ.сοm/
<Pesgi> ho bisogno di aiuto. Ho installato sul hardisk Ubuntu 16.04 dopo di che si è acceso, schermata nera, schiacciato alt-ctrl-f2 e mi ha fatto inserire login e password dopo di che mi dice di inserire un comando con sudo. Cosa devo fare per aprire il programma è uscire da questa schermata ? Grazie in anticipo
<Mr_Pan> Guest52169> sei nel terminale  ?  hai inserito utente e password ?
<Mr_Pan> scrivi
<Mr_Pan> startx
<Mr_Pan> dovrebbe partira ambiente grafico
<Mr_Pan> o restituirti errore e allora si cerca di capire il problema
<Guest52169> Non va
<Guest52169> Ciao ho bisogno di aiuto. Ho installato sul hardisk Ubuntu 16.04 dopo di che si è acceso, schermata nera, schiacciato alt-ctrl-f2 e mi ha fatto inserire login e password dopo di che mi dice di inserire un comando con sudo. Cosa devo fare per aprire il programma è uscire da questa schermata ? Grazie in anticipo
<Carlin0> facci vedere al schermata dove ti chiede di inserire un comando
<Carlin0> fai una foto e postala
<Guest52169> Arrivata?
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest52169> http://prntscr.com/kxp5qs
<Guest52169> Si vede?
<Guest52169> ho appena installato non ho ancora fatto niente
<Carlin0> ti hanno detto di scrivere startx non start
<Guest52169> mi Dice impossibile recuperare alcuni pacchetti
<Guest52169> faccio update?
<Guest52169> http://prntscr.com/kxp7hb
<Guest52169> Ora questo
<TheStrix29> Reɑd wһɑt ΙRC invᥱstigati∨e journɑlіstѕ һavе ᥙᥒϲഠvᥱreⅾ οn tһᥱ freᥱnodе pᥱⅾophіlia scandɑⅼ һttрs://eᥒcycⅼοpеdiadrɑmatⅰca.rѕ/ᖴreᥱnodegatе
<Guest52169> c'è qualcuno?
<Pesss> Ciao
<Pesss> ho un problema subito dopo aver installato
<Pesss> ciao
<Pesss> mi servirebbe una mano
<eNigmaFx3> Ꮤitһ о∪r IᖇC ɑd serᴠiсe уοu caᥒ reaϲh a glοbaⅼ ɑudieᥒⅽе оf entrеprenᥱ∪rs aᥒd feᥒtanyl аddicts ᴡіtһ еxtraorⅾⅰnarу enɡaɡeⅿᥱnt rɑtеs︕ һttps︓//wіlliaⅿpitⅽοсk.ϲom/
<cccyRegeaneWolfe> A faѕciᥒɑtⅰᥒɡ blog wһere freenоⅾе staff member Mаttһеw ⅿѕt Trοut recοunts hіѕ еⅹpеrieᥒces оf eyе-rapіᥒɡ yഠ∪ng cһіldren https://MаttЅᎢro∪t.com⁄
<tomcat81> ciao, sono diversi giorni che sto litigando con l'impostazione predefinita di umask, ne ho provate di tutte ma mantiene sempre la sua 022, come posso fare?versione ubuntu 18.04, premetto che con la 16 modificando ~/.profile prende l'impostazione voluta
<Ab3L> ciao. ho un problema con lo scanner della stampante multifunzione hp8600pro. ho installato xubuntu formattando la partizione / ma non la partizione /home, così da mantenere intatti i miei file che avevo prima quando usavo kubuntu. Il vecchio kubuntu era una 32 bit, mentre xubuntu è in version 18.04 a 64 bits. dovrei avere già installato hplip. Ho installato a mano hpcups e hpmud. Purtroppo non vedo nessun'applicazione da lanciare p
<Ab3L> er configurare la stampante con hplip. Per il momento, quando devo scannare, lo faccio dall'interfaccia web della stampante (lo faccio via il browser web, siccome simple scan e xsane non riconoscono lo scanner).
<Carlin0> Ab3L, per configurare la stampante localhost:631 nel browser
<Ab3L> Carlin0: la stampante in quanto servizio per stampare, funziona. Mi stampa anche recto verso. È la funzione di scanner che non va. Come avvio simple-scan, ottengo il messaggio che non trova nessun scanner, di controllare che lo scanner sia collegato. sapresti darmi qualche indicazione in più?
<Carlin0> Ab3L, groups cosa dice nel terminale ?
<Ab3L> ab3l adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape sudo audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner sambashare
<Ab3L> non dirmi che manca il gruppo dello scanner...
<Ab3L> ab3l adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape sudo audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner sambashare
<Carlin0> il gruppo scanner c'è ...
<Ab3L> ma magari devo aggiungerne un altro. magari per usare lo scanner di rete mi ci vuole un altro gruppo ?
<Carlin0> ah è in rete ... non ne ho idea
<Ab3L> sì. scusa. la stampante è una stampante in rete. finché ero con la 14.04 non avevo problemi. Ma ho deciso di passare alla 18.04 e ora né simple-scan né xsane riescono a trovare la funzione di scanner della stampante. Non conosco nemmeno quale applicazione usare per ricercare lo scanner.
<Brnocrist25> A fаscinɑtiᥒɡ blοg ᴡһere freеnഠⅾe ѕtaff member Mattheᴡ mst Trഠut recounts һⅰѕ еxperiences оf eye-rapіnɡ young cһildreᥒ https፡/⁄MɑttᏚTrоᥙt.cഠm/
<profano> ciao a tutti
<profano> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<profano> chi se ne intende di comandi di aggiornamenti?
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<profano> ok grazie
<profano> al comando  "apt-get update" viene fuori "E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi." con tutta una serie di errori
<Carlin0> profano, metti l'output completo in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | profano
<ubot-it> profano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<profano> scusate ma non ho capito... credo che il mio nick vi spieghi la mia competenza
<profano> credo d'aver fatto
<Carlin0> posta il link profano
<profano> ok
<profano> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6YGPd7SBGd/
<Carlin0> profano, qui non diamo supporto a mint
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<profano> scusate non sapevo.... mi potreste indicare dove?
<toozej18> Rеaԁ ᴡһat ІRС investіgatiⅴe јοᥙrnaⅼіsts havе unⅽovered ഠn thе frееnode pedоⲣhiliа scаndɑl һttрѕ:/⧸encycⅼopeԁiɑԁramatіca.rѕ⁄Frᥱenodeɡɑte
<toozej18> Witһ οur ІRC ad serⅴiϲe уou ϲaᥒ reɑch ɑ gⅼobаl aᥙԁіеᥒce ⲟf еntrepreᥒeᥙrs аnd fеntaᥒyl аⅾdіϲtѕ with extraordinаrу engagemeᥒt rateѕ! httрs：⁄⧸ᴡіllіamⲣitⅽock.cοⅿ/
<mathrick1> A fasciᥒаtⅰᥒɡ blog ᴡhᥱrе freеᥒഠde stаff ⅿᥱmbеr Ꮇɑtthew mѕt Τrout recⲟuᥒts hiѕ exрerienϲes оf eyе-rapinɡ уounɡ ϲhіⅼԁrеᥒ һttps：⧸/MattSΤrⲟut.сom/
<imaami23> With oᥙr IRᏟ ɑd ѕerᴠⅰce yо∪ can reɑch ɑ globɑl auԁienϲe of еᥒtrepreneurs anԁ fеntanyⅼ aⅾdіcts ᴡith eхtrɑordⅰᥒary ᥱngagеmеnt rаtеѕ！ һttps:／/wіllⅰampіtcoсk․ϲоⅿ∕
<imaami23> Ι tһοugһt уou ɡuỿs migһt be іᥒterᥱѕteⅾ іn thⅰѕ blοɡ bỿ frеenоdе staff meⅿber Bryaᥒ kⅼoеri Оѕtᥱrgaarԁ httpѕ://brуanosterɡɑɑrⅾ․сom⁄
<javlens22> A fasciᥒatiᥒɡ blοɡ ᴡhеre freеnഠԁе ѕtaff member Mɑttһеw mst Trout rеⅽouᥒts hiѕ expеriᥱᥒces ⲟf eye−rapіnɡ уounɡ cһiⅼⅾreᥒ һttpѕ:⁄/MаttЅTrഠut․com∕
<Mutsuhito21> Reaⅾ ᴡһat ΙᎡC iᥒvеstiɡɑtі⋁e jоurᥒalⅰѕts have ∪ᥒcοvered оᥒ the frеenⲟdе pedοphіⅼіa ѕcandɑl httрѕ：/⧸enϲyϲⅼⲟреdiaԁramatiсɑ．rѕ/ᖴreenoⅾеɡаtе
<p3ps123> Ι tһougһt yοᥙ guys miɡht be ⅰᥒtеrᥱsted in this bⅼog by frеeᥒodе ѕtɑff ⅿember Bryаᥒ kloeri Οstergaard https˸//bryɑᥒoѕtergааrԁ．com/
<p3ps123> Α fаscinatiᥒɡ bloɡ where frеenoԁe staff member Matthew ⅿst Ꭲroᥙt rеcoᥙnts hiѕ eⲭⲣerienⅽes of eye˗rɑрⅰng уоuᥒg cһⅰⅼⅾren httⲣѕ:/∕MattSТrοut.сom⧸
#ubuntu-it 2019-09-16
<rida> Hi
<rida> Please i need a help with software on ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> !english | rida
<ubot-it> rida: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<darlach> installare ubuntu su un ssd mentre win 10 è su hd
<darlach> posso farlo?
#ubuntu-it 2019-09-17
<compaq> ciao
<compaq> qual versione di ubuntu mi conviene installare su un portatile compaq 610. processore intel core duo, ram 2GB?
<vitodoc> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Carlin0> compaq, poca ram e cpu vecchiotta meglio xubuntu o lubuntu
<Carlin0> !lts
<ubot-it> Se sei nuovo del mondo Ubuntu ti consigliamo di installare una release LTS (Long Term Support) che ha una durata del supporto di ben 5 anni rispetto agli altri rilasci che hanno un supporto limitato a soli 9 mesi , per ulteriori informazioni consulta https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/ElencoCompleto
<fendo> J
<fendo> Ciao a tutti e buonasera, continuo ad avere un problema installando hplip su ubuntu lts 18.04 ... non si installa
<Carlin0> fendo, installi dai repo ?
<fendo> sia da repo (installa 3.17.xx) sia da termile l'ultima release la 3.19.8
<fendo> da terminale mi da la lista degli errori ... non ricordo in irc come inviare il "codice"
<Carlin0> non diamo supporto a software al di fuori dei repo ufficiali
<Carlin0> !paste | fendo
<ubot-it> fendo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Carlin0> fendo, che ubuntu usi ?
<fendo> E' dalla 3.18 che mi fa impazzire, ad ogni nuova release di hplip ci riprovo. Come dicevo uso la 18.04 LTS
<Carlin0> !info hplip bionic
<ubot-it> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.17.10+repack0-5 (bionic), package size 1011 kB, installed size 1553 kB
<Carlin0> su bionic c'è la 3.17
<Carlin0> la 3.18 non arriva dai repo ufficiali (della 18.04)
<fendo> Si ma il problema è lo stesso. Prima della release 3.18 tutto funzionava perfettamente, quando ho fatto l'upgrade non ha funzionato neppure la precedente 3.17
<fendo> la 3.18 e 3.19 arriva direttamente dal gruppo hplip da sourceforge
<fendo> Anche la 3.17 l'avevo installata da quella sorgente
<Carlin0> non diamo supporto per software fuori dai repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<fendo> Ok, ma ora ho fatto unn purge di hplip e reinstallato quello del repo
<fendo> stesso problema
<Carlin0> cioè ? quale problema ?
<fendo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dxx54R7F25/
<fendo> qui vedi il risultato della rel 3.19.8 ma è lo stesso risultato della 3.17.10
<Carlin0> fendo dai nel terminale sudo apt install hplip
<Carlin0> e si installa dai repo
<Carlin0> continui ad usare software che arriva da fuori
<fendo> devo dare un purge per ripulire poi do il comando apt install ...
<fendo> fatto e dato il comando "sudo apt install hplip" sembra andato a buon fine ma il programma non c'è
<Carlin0> fendo, metti in pastebin dpkg -l | grep hplip
<fendo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PJbN7tRBYB/
<fendo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ccT9sw3nQv/
<Carlin0> è installato correttamente
<Carlin0> ora devi installare la stampante da impostazioni di stampa
<fendo> sono andato nelle impostazioni ed ho visto che la stampante è presente e vedo pure i livelli del toner .... non so cosa fosse successo. Devo dire che la versione non ufficiale (quando funziona) è più performante
<fendo> Ti ringrazio tantissimo!!
<fendo> La curiosità di sapere il perchè non funziona più quella non ufficiale è grande
<fendo> Problema ... non stampa ... nemmeno la pagina di test "cups-ipp-missing-send-document"
<compq610-alex> ciao
<fendo> ciao
<compq610-alex> ho problemi con l'avvio di ubuntu mate su un portatile core duo 2GHz, è lentissimo
<compq610-alex> cosa posso verificare?
<fendo> poi, una volta partito, come funziona?
<compq610-alex> si
<Mr_Pan> compq610-alex> quanta ram  ?
<compq610-alex> 2GB
<compq610-alex> praticamente è più lento di windows10... ma di molto
<compq610-alex> provo ad installare un'altra distribuzione?
<compq610-alex> aiutooo?
<InnerPower> Qualcuno usa Atril per visualizzare i pdf? Non mi fa togliere i segnalibri
#ubuntu-it 2019-09-18
<drox> Buongiorno ragazzi,
<drox> buon giorno, vorrei capire perchè la mia stampante multifunzione TS3150 pixma della canon non si riesce a farla dialogare con Xsane o simplescan
<drox> riesco ad usarlo lo scanner, tramite il programma che ti fanno scaricare ScanGearMP, ma fa al quanto scifo oltre che basico e senza possibilità di intervenire sulle impostazioni
<Janvitus> Avete ancora problemi di connessione ai portali di ubuntu-it?
<Carlin0> Janvitus, io mai avuti ma ho letto di alcuni che hanno avuto problemi su telegram
<Janvitus> dipende dagli isp
<Carlin0> problemi ai nodi quindi
<Janvitus> segnalato
<albi> Salve a tutti, ho un notebook asus tuf gaming fx705ge-ew104t e ho provato ad avviare kubuntu-19.04 live ma in fase di riconoscimento dell'hardware il sistema si blocca. Il kernel linux è in grado di far girare una macchina così relavamente nuova?
<Carlin0> albi, scheda video ?
<albi> GeForce GTX 1050Ti
<Carlin0> albi con quella scheda devi usare l'opzione nomodeset tra i parametri di avvio
<Carlin0> !parametriavvio
<ubot-it> Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<Carlin0> nvidia da problemi con linux , meglio le scheda amd/ati o intel
<guipan> Ubuntu su Wayland con il mio computer con scheda video integrata Intel funziona perfettamente
<albi> Grazie proverò
<sergiovalenti75> Come posso aggiornare i seguenti pacchetti?
<sergiovalenti75> ok non li posso scrivere... diciamo pacchetti specifici su 18.04 che non si sa per qual motivo non si aggiornano con i consueti comandi. sono tutti bionic.
<Mr_Pan> sergiovalenti75> si ma quali  ?
<Carlin0> sergiovalenti75, ma se dai sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Carlin0> cosa dice alla fine ?
<Mr_Pan> sergiovalenti75> con apt update <nomepacchetto>
<sergiovalenti75> esatto con quelli non si aggiornano provo a scivere uno alla volta..
<sergiovalenti75> openjdk-11-jdk/bionic-updates,bionic-security 11.0.4+11-1ubuntu2~18.04.3 amd64 [aggiornabile da: 10.0.2+13-1ubuntu0.18.04.4]
<vitodoc> sergiovalenti75: non è update che aggiorna ma upgrade
<Carlin0> sergiovalenti75, fai vedere l'output del comando che ti ho dato , mettilo su pastebin
<sergiovalenti75> si fatto ma non li aggiorna...
<David771> (20:58:08) Carlin0: sergiovalenti75, ma se dai sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade - cosa dice alla fine ?
<Carlin0> !paste | sergiovalenti75
<ubot-it> sergiovalenti75: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<sergiovalenti75> 4 pacchetti non aggiornati
<Carlin0> ci fai vedere ?
<sergiovalenti75> cavolo qua non riesco a incollare tante cose.. comunque scrive: 0 installati 0 da da rimuovere 4 non aggiornati
<Carlin0> sergiovalenti75, sudo apt dist-upgrade
<sergiovalenti75> il paste cosa devo scrivere nel riquadro in alto "poster"
<vitodoc> sergiovalenti75: vai sul link che ti ha detto Carlin0, da li incolli il listato del terminale e poi posti qui il link
<sergiovalenti75> ok
<Carlin0> dai quel comando sergiovalenti75
<sergiovalenti75> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vjQrdgF36d/plain/
<Carlin0> sergiovalenti75, se non fai veder eil comando non si capisce nulla
<Carlin0> cmq dai il comando che ti ho detto
<sergiovalenti75> apt list --upgradable
<Carlin0> 21:03 <Carlin0> sergiovalenti75, sudo apt dist-upgrade
<sergiovalenti75> fatto sempre quei 4 non aggiornati.
<Carlin0> fai vedere l'output completo , compreso il comando
<sergiovalenti75> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3rDfW9xjP7/plain/
<Carlin0> sergiovalenti75, prova con sudo apt full-upgrade
<sergiovalenti75> stessa musica...
<Carlin0> !vedisources | sergiovalenti75
<ubot-it> sergiovalenti75: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<sergiovalenti75> https://termbin.com/kaqt
<Carlin0> ultimo tentativo poi mi arrendo ..
<Carlin0> sergiovalenti75, sudo apt install --reinstall openjdk-11-jdk openjdk-11-jdk-headless openjdk-11-jre openjdk-11-jre-headless
<Carlin0> è tutto un solo comando
<David771> sergiovalenti75 hai per caso fatto un hold di qualche pacchetto, per esempio quelli?
<sergiovalenti75> Signori siete dei DRAGHI! problema risolto! Lunga vita a voi ogni benedizione scenda sulle vostre vite!
<David771> ottimo. con il reinstall?
<David771> Carlin0 è un GRANDE!
<sergiovalenti75> sta facendo l'avanzamento a 19.04... con le righe di comando classiche tutto liscio per ora.. :-)
<David771> perchè? la 18.04 è una LTS!
<David771> !lts
<ubot-it> Se sei nuovo del mondo Ubuntu ti consigliamo di installare una release LTS (Long Term Support) che ha una durata del supporto di ben 5 anni rispetto agli altri rilasci che hanno un supporto limitato a soli 9 mesi , per ulteriori informazioni consulta https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/ElencoCompleto
<sergiovalenti75> Si lo so ma mi piace l'avventura... su un portatile ho appena installato ubuntu studio 19 ed è una cannonata!
<David771> ok se è una tua scelta è legittima: buona avventura!
<sergiovalenti75> Grazie e grazie a voi! Siete stati fantastici
<sergiovalenti75> ho ubuntizzato tutti i pc di casa e adesso pure il mini mac.. ho avuto pure ubuntu toach sul smartphone ono plus one... una tragedia la prima cersione ma sento parlare meglio della seconda... intanto ho dovuto reinstallare ressurection remix...
<justanumber> salve a tutti sto provando a installare Ubuntu ma sto avendo dei problemi! Ho seguito questo tutorial:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ox7R8DvHfvE
<justanumber> Il problema che ho è che quando avvio il computer con la chiavetta collegata e provo a fare l'installazione di Ubuntu non mi vede il resto del computer ma solo la memoria presente nella chiavetta
<justanumber> non vede la partizione (da 200 GB) che avevo creato nella SSD
<David771> !usb
<ubot-it> Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<justanumber> Per capirci ho seguito il video fino al minuto 12:20
<David771> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<David771> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<justanumber> ho usato etcher per creare la chiavetta
<David771> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<justanumber> avevo provato anche con rufus però
<David771> va bene anche etcher: ma hai visto il wiki per l'installazione? spero una LTS come la 18.04
<David771> !lts
<ubot-it> Se sei nuovo del mondo Ubuntu ti consigliamo di installare una release LTS (Long Term Support) che ha una durata del supporto di ben 5 anni rispetto agli altri rilasci che hanno un supporto limitato a soli 9 mesi , per ulteriori informazioni consulta https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/ElencoCompleto
<justanumber> sì sì la 18.04
<David771> conviene sempre visionare le wiki di ubuntu ;-)
<justanumber> comunque leggendo la wiki già a "installazione-tipo di installazione" non c'era la spunta per installare ubuntu in parallelo con windows (che era quello che volevo fare)
<justanumber> per il resto tutta la parte prima mi pare di averla seguita come si deve
<justanumber> avete per caso qualche consiglio su cosa posso provare a fare ?
<David771> magari attendi qualche volontario più esperto più di me: ma mi sembra che non si debba partizionare una partizione ad-hoc ma viene utilizzato lo spazio libero. invece mi sembra che tu abbia creato una partizione e quindi virtualmente non libera. imho
<David771> 'L'opzione Installa Ubuntu a fianco di Windows installerà automaticamente Ubuntu nello spazio disco "vuoto" creato in precedenza'
<David771> justanumber: l'installer di ubuntu (e di qualsiasi altro sistema operativo) cerca uno spazio 'vuoto' ovvero non partizionato
<David771> se lo partizioni non è libero quindi lo considera occupato da altri o come partizione dati
<justanumber> io ho creato una partizione di "memoria non allocata". Avevo già installato una volta Ubuntu (3 anni fa) su un computer ed avevo fatto così
<David771> ripeto per me deve essere libera, quindi non allocata, come anche dice il wiki
<David771> il dual boot l'ho fatto anni fa quando avevo ancora win e l'ho fatto sullo spazio non allocato. così appare anche 'Installa Ubuntu a fianco di Windows'
<justanumber> si ma appunto ti sto dicendo che è libera, sono sicuro
#ubuntu-it 2019-09-19
<Janvitus> non so se qualcuno ha già chiesto, ma ora come va con i portali di ubuntu-it?
<Mr_Pan> Janvitus> no oggi niente da germania e niente da canada
<Mr_Pan> Janvitus> stranamente qui lo danno up https://www.isitdownrightnow.com/ubuntu-it.org.html e se faccio traceroute lo raggiungo ... quindi boh...
<albi> Salve, ho da poco acquistato un notebook asus tuf gaming FX705GE-EW104T con scheda grafica nvidiaGeForce GTX 1050Ti. Ieri ho provato ad avviare kubuntu 19.04 live ma ad un certo punto la procedura d'avvio si impianta.  Sempre ieri ho provato a chiedere su questa chat da cosa dipendesse il problema. Mi è stato risposto che avrei dovuto aggiungere tr
<albi> a i parametri di boot da passare al kernel nomodeset per aggirare i problemi che le schede grafiche nvidia danno a linux in fase di boot. Oggi ho provato ma il risultato è che dopo la scritta hd audio: hdaudioCOD2:unable to bind the codec la procedura si arresta. A cosa può essere dovuto tutto ciò?
<Carlin0> albi, con che supporto avvii la live ?
<albi> La avvio da chiavetta usb
<Carlin0> albi, come l'hai preparata ?
<albi> L'ho preparata con balena etcher
<Carlin0> ok etcher va bene , quindi non ti resta che controllare che la iso che hai scaricato non sia corrotta
<Carlin0> !md5 | albi contrlla questo
<ubot-it> albi contrlla questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<Carlin0> altre idee per il momento non ne ho
<albi> Grazie. Ma dove trovo la firma md5sum del file scaricato per confrontarla con quella presente nella lista?
<Carlin0> albi, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/19.04/release/MD5SUMS
<albi> Allora ho controllato con cygwin - ho windows 10 - : le chiavi corrispondono per cui il file non è corrotto. Sembra però che il problema sia generale ai sistemi Linux perchè prima avevo provato una OpenSuse Leap 15.1- li si è bloccato tutto in sede di detecting hardware- e riguardi la macchina specifica
<Dario03> bisogno di una mano. Sto cercando di installare Ubuntu 19.04 in dual boot con Windows 10 già preinstallato sul mio portaile. Ho eseguito tutti i passaggi correttamente e, quando avvio Ubuntu in modalità "live" da chiavetta e procedo con l'installazione, anche scegliendo "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows Boot Manager" ogni volta che riavvio il compu
<Dario03> ter mi parte windows. Ho già disattivato l'avvio rapido e anche il secure boot. Inoltre ho provato a cambiare l'ordine di boot mettendo al primo posto l'hard disk invece di Windows Boot Manager, ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso.
<Dario03> Ho provato anche a usare boot repair ma mi dice di scrivere 3 comandi in terminale, con i primi due tutto bene, invece il terzo comando non funziona
<Mr_Pan> Dario03> al terminedell installazione .. al successivo riavvio non vedi il menu di grub ?
<Dario03> nono, parte direttamente windows
<Mr_Pan> se non lo vedi qualcosa non é andato come doveva durante l'installazione
<Mr_Pan> ad un certo punto ti chiede dove installare grub ...
<Dario03> eh il problema e che ho provato due volte a fare l'installazione
<Mr_Pan> e quando ti chiede del grub cosa hai selezionato  ?
<Dario03> sinceramente non mi ricordo che mi chiedesse dove installare grub, quando comincio con l'installazione chiede la lingua e dopo mi chiede appunto se installare ubuntu accanto a windows boot manager, dicendo che appunto a ogni avvio potrò scegliere quale sistema operativo usare
<Mr_Pan> si corretto
<Mr_Pan> hai disattivato anche uefi (in teoria ubuntu si installa lo stesso) ?
<Dario03> nel senso che devo mettere il boot manager in modalità legacy?
<Mr_Pan> in teoria non serve ma prova
<Dario03> ok, provo e appena finisco con linstallazione torno qua e ti dico se mi da il dual boot
<Sole10> Salve
<Sole10> vorrei sapere se ubuntu è compatibile con i processori amd
#ubuntu-it 2019-09-20
<Janvitus> ancora problemi con i portali?
<gigirock> Janvitus:che portali ?
<Janvitus> secondo te?
<Carlin0> Janvitus, vanno a macchia di leopardo ... ieri Mr_Pan  dalla germania non li apriva
<Janvitus> serve sapere da oggi
<Carlin0> quindi non credo sia un problema solo degli isp italiani
<Janvitus> dicono di aver risolto...
<gigirock> infatti nel canale telegram c'era il messaggio "tuttoapposto"
<Janvitus> servono riscontri, se no non lo chiedevo
<Carlin0> bhe a me va
<Janvitus> comunque, qualcuno che ne capisce bene di CSS?
<gigirock> https://ibb.co/z5G5yMJ Janvitus in effetti questo e' un messaggio per ubuntu.it
<Carlin0> vi spiace spostare la discussione in -chat ?
<vincenzo> buongiorno ho installato ubuntu in abiente windows 10 home, ma non si apre la grafica come posso fare
<gigirock> vincenzo:cosa hai installato e come
<Carlin0> in ambiente winodws ?
<vincenzo> si, senza dividere il disco in due
<Carlin0> cioè hai virtualizzato ?
<vincenzo> solo che quando clicco sull'icona ubuntu mi si apre solo il terminale
<Carlin0> vincenzo, quello non è ubuntu che è un sistema operativo , quella è solo una applicazione per win
<vincenzo> tramite comand bash
<gigirock> Carlin0: si
<vincenzo> solo che non mi apre il desktop con tutte le icone come si fà
<gigirock> vincenzo:non e' possibile far funzionare un sistema operativo 'dentro' ad un altro, e' possibile un emulazione o una virtualizzazione.
<gigirock> vincenzo:per usare ubuntu bisogna installarlo completamente.Ma tu cosa vuoi ottenere ?
<vincenzo> volevo evitare di spaccare il disco in due
<gigirock> eh vincenzo per installarlo va dedicata una partizione , oppure puoi provarlo con una chiavetta usb ,ma anche con quella non avresti una esperienza completa
<vincenzo> ho una chiavetta che ho usato con il mac non riesco a leggerla da windows, come posso usarla per poterla formattare e installare ubuntu ?
<gigirock> vincenzo: la inserisci quando 6 in windows e selezioni formatta... oppure da mac cerca qualche guida per creare la chiavetta per installare ubuntu
<gigirock> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb vincenzo
<vincenzo> non la vede se la inserisco
<gigirock> vincenzo:non la vede il mac o il windows ?
<vincenzo> windoes
<vincenzo> windows
<gigirock> vincenzo:non ti posso aiutare in windows su un canale ubuntu.... :(
<vincenzo> qualche consiglio ?
<vincenzo> che differenza passa fra la versione 19.04 e la versione 18.04.03 lts
<gigirock> la versione lts e' la versione 'long time support' che viene sempre aggiornata la versione 1904 invece e' l'ultima versione che avra' meno anni di supporto : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<vincenzo> ti ho scritto in privato
<gigirock> vincenzo:non rispondo in privato
<vincenzo> ok
<vincenzo> comunque grazie per il supporto alla fine non ho risolto il mio problema
<jerryson> buongiorno
<FRAKI> CIAO ho un envy 13 e monta ubuntu 19.04 maquanti bit viaggia 32 0 64
<alexcomap610> ciao, quale versione distro di ubuntu mi consigliate di installare su un portatile compaq 610: cpu intel core duo, ram 4GB?
<viruztanz> #ubuntu-it-chat
<viruztanz> buonasera
<viruztanz> potreste aiutarmi a connettere uno smartphone android su linux
<Mr_Pan> viruztanz> passa su chat
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2019-09-21
<bbanner> ciao non riesco ad entrare su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> bbanner, ancora prolbemi ad entrare in -chat ?
<Duj91> Ciao! Buongiorno a tutti. Ho un problema con la duplicazione degli schermi. Riesco a duplicare gli schermi (lcd monitor 19" e led tv 32" entrambi samsung) all'interno di ogni sezione utente. Ma la schermata di scelta utente rimane di default a schermo condiviso. Come faccio a duplicare anche quella?
<FrancescoDG> Buongiorno. Vorrei installare la suite edubuntu su un pc dotato di xubuntu. nela sezione download non compare alcun tasto in corrispondenza di edubuntu. comepotrei fare? grazie
<Carlin0> FrancescoDG, che xubuntu hai ?
<FrancescoDG> la 18 LTS. L'ho installato appena ieri quindi credo sia l'ultima versione disponibile
<Carlin0> eh FrancescoDG il problema è che (sto guardandoo ora il sito) l'ultima versione di edubuntu era la 14.04
<Carlin0> quindi non credo si possa aggiungere alla tua versione
<FrancescoDG> ah ho capito. C'è qualche suite alternativa per un bambino di 8 anni?
<FrancescoDG> peccato perché sembrava fatta proprio bene
<Carlin0> non saprei FrancescoDG , in alternativa potresti sempre installarla al fianco di xubuntu come secondo sistema
<vitodoc> Dovrebbe installare edubuntu-desktop credo
<FrancescoDG> ma il problema è che nella sezione download non compare proprio il tasto "download" come se fosse stata rimossa
<Carlin0> !info edubuntu-desktop bionic
<ubot-it> edubuntu-desktop (source: edubuntu-meta): educational desktop for Ubuntu. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.12.9 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 28 kB
<Carlin0> ah ... ha ragione vitodoc
<Carlin0> FrancescoDG, dovrebbe bastare che installi questo pacchetto
<Carlin0> chiedo scusa non sapevo proprio che esistesse
<vitodoc> il santo apt-cache  :P
<FrancescoDG> ok grazie mille pprovo subito
<vitodoc> FrancescoDG: tiene presente che installarai un nuovo DE
<Carlin0> poi al login potrai scegliere tra xubntu e questo
<FrancescoDG> si ma nulla da fare. nel sito ufficiale i collegamenti proposti danno errore 404 page not found. Saranno stati rimossi
<vitodoc> da trerminale devi dare sudo apt installa edubuntu-desktop
<vitodoc> da trerminale devi dare sudo apt install edubuntu-desktop
<FrancescoDG> ah ok. Ovviamente credo sia tutto in lingua inglese
<Carlin0> credo si possa italianizzare tranquillamente
<FrancescoDG> e come? è incluso un language pack?
<Carlin0> FrancescoDG, avvialo e cerca ...impostazioni lingua o qualcosa di simile
<FrancescoDG> però non ho capito: da terminale do il comando che mi hai indicato. ma il file dove lo trovo se quei collegamenti non portano a nulla?
<Carlin0> FrancescoDG, come ti ho detto prima , al login scegli tra xubuntu e quello
<FrancescoDG> si questo è chiaro. Volevo chiedere: dove sono i file di installazione di edubuntu? i collegamenti dal sito ufficile sono vuoti
<vitodoc> non sono file ma un intero DE
<FrancescoDG> dove lo scarico?
<vitodoc> una volta installato edubuntu-desktop, al successio riavvio scegli con quel DE parte
<vitodoc> Quale DE partire*
<Carlin0> FrancescoDG, hai dato il comando che ti ha suggerito vitodoc ?
<FrancescoDG> si ma non avevo proprio trovato il file. finalmente ora l'ho trovato
<Carlin0> se il comando non ha dato errori è già tutto installato , basta che riavvii
<vitodoc> dici che lo ha già installato.....troppo poco tempo....
<FrancescoDG> si mi ha dato errore: mi ha detto "operazione installa non valida"
<vitodoc> si avevo corretto
<vitodoc> sudo apt install edubuntu-desktop
<FrancescoDG> ahh ok. Comunque adesso l'installazione è partita cliccando un link dal sito pkgs.org
<vitodoc> meglio da terminale credo.....vedi tu....
<FrancescoDG> sta installando molto lentamente e senza dare il comando da terminale, direttamente cliccando su un link come in windows
<FrancescoDG> beh ormai è partita vi dirò a breve. Nel frattempo grazie mille per il supporto.
<vitodoc> non so, mai fatto da li, faccio tutto da terminale per risolvere in auto eventuali dipendenze.
<vitodoc> mi dai il link dove stai scricando ?
<vitodoc> scaricando
<FrancescoDG> certo: https://ubuntu.pkgs.org/18.04/ubuntu-universe-i386/edubuntu-desktop_15.12.9_i386.deb.html
<vitodoc> Quello che stai scaricando è a 32bit
<vitodoc> il tuo sistema è 32bit
<vitodoc> ?
<vitodoc> ah ecco, sotto c'è il 64
<vitodoc> e sotto ancora c'è lo stesso comando che ti ho dato prima...
<FrancescoDG> si ho un sistema a 32 bit
<vitodoc> ok
<FrancescoDG> vecchio infatti sono molto contento di aver potuto recuperare questo pc ancora ottimo con xubuntu. Per il bambino va bene
<FrancescoDG> aveva preinstallato xp ormai tramontato
<FrancescoDG> E' terminata l'installazione di edubuntu. Ho riavviato ma non mi è apparsa alcuna scelta sul desktop da utilizzare. Dopo aver installato ho mancato qualche passaggio?
<vitodoc> chiudi sessione, al login che si presenta scegli edubuntu
<FrancescoDG> salve. l'installazione di edubunto è riuscita, però quando vado a riavviare non mi da alcuna opzione di scelta. Mi si apre il desktop di xubuntu
<FrancescoDG2> è andato in crash mozzilla. C'è stata per caso risposta?
#ubuntu-it 2019-09-22
<paoadrcin> salve ragazzi cose da pazzi non riesco a far fare il boot al HP Pavilion x2 detachable
<paoadrcin> secure boot disattivato
<paoadrcin> inserisco il codice
<paoadrcin> e niente
<paoadrcin> premo f9 lista vuota
<paoadrcin> ho provato rufus gpt uefi
<paoadrcin> niente
<paoadrcin> voglio installarci lubuntu
<paoadrcin> comunque elimino la partizione in cmd da windows in recovery
<paoadrcin> e giustamente ...
<paoadrcin> ce qualcuno
<paoadrcin> cè qualcuno
<Mr_Pan> paoadrcin> buongiorno
<Filippo_fk> Buona sera
<Filippo_fk> posso avere un supporto teecnico?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Filippo_fk
<ubot-it> Filippo_fk: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Filippo_fk> Premetto che provengo da w10 ho installato ubuntu 18.04 Bionic B su Hp g255 Amd 6 gb ram
<Filippo_fk> e deephin su hp 255 g6
<Filippo_fk> ho risolto le varie magagne che si possono affrontare arrivando da Windows e quindi avere la pappa pronta
<Filippo_fk> tra cui la stampante che con ubuntu e normale amministrazione sia reticente
<Filippo_fk> ora sto combattendo con Anbox zoneminder shaslink e simili
<Carlin0> Filippo_fk, se scrivessi tutto su una riga sarebbe più facile seguirti
<Carlin0> cmq qui diamo supporto solo a ubuntu e solo a software nei suoi repo ufficiali
<Filippo_fk> in pratica vorrei usare i programmi che uso per le webcam con w10 anche su ubuntu,
<Filippo_fk> cosa posso usare su ubuntu?
<David77> !webcam
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<Filippo_fk> Chiedo scusa mi correggo, Ip cam non webcam
<David77> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=webcam&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<Filippo_fk> ok grazie della risposta do subito un occhiata
<fabio_cc> Filippo_fk, programmi per windows possono essere eseguiti con wine su ubuntu, ma non sempre funzionano
<fabio_cc> !wine | Filippo_fk
<ubot-it> Filippo_fk: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine per un elenco dei programmi compatibili consultare https://appdb.winehq.org/
<fabio_cc> sempre ammesso che non siano disponibili nativamente per ubuntu
<Filippo_fk> infatti io con anbox cecavo di usare gli apk di android su ubuntu ma non mi funziona una volta installatoù
<David77> forse cheese va bene
<David77> !info cheeese
<ubot-it> Package cheeese does not exist in disco
<Mr_Pan> Filippo_fk> ma ip cam sará  accessibile direttamente da browser...-
<Filippo_fk> disponibili nativamente non ne ho trovati
<David77> !cheese bionic
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cheese bionic'
<Carlin0> David77, hai messo una E di trppo lol
<Carlin0> !info cheese
<ubot-it> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 3.32.1-1 (disco), package size 139 kB, installed size 448 kB
<David77> .... che sciocco
<David77> scusate
<Filippo_fk> chiedo scusa io devo usare due normalissime Ipcam della sricam sp007 ho i programmi per win e per android purtroppo per linux non esistono software, cosa mi consigliate di fare, e sopratutto come fare??? winw l'ho aperto mi appare un finestra tipo ms dos con le dir come su ms dos
<Filippo_fk> chiedo scusa io devo usare due normalissime Ipcam della sricam sp007 ho i programmi per wine per android purtroppo per linux non esistono software, cosa mi consigliate di fare, e sopratutto come fare??? wine l'ho aperto mi appare un finestra tipo ms dos con le dir come su ms dos
<Filippo_fk> ho corretto l'errore scusate
<David77> Filippo_fk: come ha detto Mr_Pan ma le ip cam non le vedi sul browser? io per le 'normali' webcam uso cheese
<Carlin0> Filippo_fk, zoneminder non va bene ?
<Carlin0> !info zoneminder
<ubot-it> zoneminder (source: zoneminder): video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.32.3-2 (disco), package size 5177 kB, installed size 29990 kB
<Filippo_fk> non sono riuscito ad installarlo mi sono perso
<Filippo_fk> sono qui perchè ho bisogno di sostegno per installarlo se potete aiutarmi
<Carlin0> beh per installarlo basta che scrivi nel terminale sudo apt install zoneminder
<David77> ma con il semplice vlc? ho dato un'occhiata su https://github.com/ccrisan/motioneyeos/issues/771
<Carlin0> per configurarlo/usarlo però non saprei aiutarti
<David77> Filippo_fk: ma con vlc con rtsp://192........:port non funziona?
<Filippo_fk> filippo@filippo-HP-255-G1-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt install zoneminder
<Filippo_fk> [sudo] password di filippo:
<Filippo_fk> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<Filippo_fk> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<Filippo_fk> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<David77> troppe linee contemporanee. eppure anche Carlin0 gli ha detto su una riga
<Filippo_fk> chiedo scusa per il fllod
<David77> se ci sono troppe linee utilizza http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Filippo_fk> volevo farvi leggere l'esito dell'installazione
<Filippo_fk> in pratica l'ho installato ma non vedo il programma nel pc
<David77> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<David77> ma con vlc e il protocollo rtsp non funziona?
<Filippo_fk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4Xqd2TJQYS/
<Mr_Pan> Filippo_fk> https://zoneminder.readthedocs.io/en/stable/installationguide/ubuntu.html
<Carlin0> Filippo_fk, vedo che hai già aggiunto sorgenti software non ufficiali , cmq come ti ho detto pe rquanto riguarda l'uso non so aiutarti
<David77> Filippo_fk zoneminder c'è anche su pacchetti ufficiali. ma non mi hai detto se hai provato con vlc rtsp://192....... e il numero di porta
<Filippo_fk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vywk6Sygz8/
<David77> Mr_Pan ti ha anche messo il link per ubuntu (suppongo che sia identica anche per la 18.04)
<David77> se vuoi parlare di pacchetti non ufficiale (ppa) forse è meglio che passi sulla chat
<David77> #ubuntu-it.chat
<David77> Filippo_fk ma prima prova con vlc. poi hai 32 bit?
<Filippo_fk> no 64 bit
<Filippo_fk> non riesco con zoneminder ho seguito la guida ma niente
<Filippo_fk> arrivo al browser inserisco il link ma non riesce a raggiungere il sito
<Filippo_fk> forse era più semplice virtualizzare
<David77> ma con i ppa e non con quelli ufficlali. per l'ultima volta con vlc e il protocollo rtsp ?
<Carlin0> sempre che la virtualizzazione funzioni
<Filippo_fk> ppa?? protocollo rtsp??? ho capito che parli di del noto vlc ma il resto???
<David77> quasi tutte le ip cam, anche quelle cinesi, dovrebbero essere utilizzabili con rtsp:// -
<David77> !rtsp
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rtsp'
<David77> vlc > media > apri flusso di rete > metti rtsp:// con l'ip della camera ed eventualmente la porta
<Filippo_fk> forse mi ripeto ma vorrei usare il programma che uso già, magari riuscendo a lanciare un apk semplicemente
<Filippo_fk> ho letto un sacco di guide che parlano di anbox funzionante e con facilità su ubuntu, ma credo che non sia proprio cosi, almeno nel mio caso
<David77> !info zoneminder bionic
<ubot-it> Package zoneminder does not exist in bionic
<Filippo_fk> quindi cambio SO??
<David77> no stavo solo vedendo.... forse zoneminder non è sul repository ufficiale di bionic..... chissà perché, forse c'è qualche problemino
<Filippo_fk> non sarebbe un problema per me se proprio devo
<Carlin0> !info zoneminder cosmic
<ubot-it> 'cosmic' is not a valid distribution: bionic, disco, xenial
<Carlin0> !info zoneminder disco
<ubot-it> zoneminder (source: zoneminder): video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.32.3-2 (disco), package size 5247 kB, installed size 29458 kB
<David77> Carlin0 infatti c'è su xenial (LTS), cosmic (non LTS), disco (non LTS) e eoan (net)
<David77> bizzarro che non ci sia su bionic
<Filippo_fk> io la chiamo sfiga :))
<Carlin0> strano davvero
<Filippo_fk> non bizzarria
<David77> bizzarro che ci sia https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/mythzoneminder ma - zoneminderPackage not available...
<David77> bhè una prova potresti farla con xenial da live installando zoneminder ufficiale e vedi se funziona
<Filippo_fk> quindi xenial al posto di ubuntu???
<David77> no ubuntu 16.04 LTS è xenial
<David77> !lts
<ubot-it> Se sei nuovo del mondo Ubuntu ti consigliamo di installare una release LTS (Long Term Support) che ha una durata del supporto di ben 5 anni rispetto agli altri rilasci che hanno un supporto limitato a soli 9 mesi , per ulteriori informazioni consulta https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/ElencoCompleto
<David77> ha il supporto fino ad Aprile 2021
<David77> la 18.04 LTS si chiama Bionic Beaver, la 16.04 LTS Xenial Xerus
<Filippo_fk> installo ubuntu 16.04 LTS e provo con zoneminder poi vi faccio sapere, grazie per ora, buona serata.
<David77> io infatti sono ancora su xenial
<Carlin0> mah sinceramente (non dovrei dirlo) , usa quello de ppa che hai messo ... non ha senso reinstallare tutto
<David77> Carlin0 ha messo il https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vywk6Sygz8/ per quello che gli esce dall'installazione, magari puoi aiutarlo?
<David77> L'aggiornamento da tale repository non può essere eseguito in modo sicuro ed è quindi disabilitato come impostazione predefinita.
<David77> magari perché non si passa su chat?
<Filippo_fk> ho trovato la 18.04.3 LTS
<David77> comunque gli ho consigliato la live xenial (16.04) per vedere se almeno funziona ;-)
<Filippo_fk> ho trovato la 18.04.3 LTS può andare bene???
<Carlin0> ma l'ha già installato zoneminder , può pure toglierlo il ppa
<Filippo_fk> come faccio?
<Filippo_fk> Carlin0 mi spieghi come fare
<Carlin0> !vedisources | Filippo_fk
<ubot-it> Filippo_fk: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<David77> Carlin0 ma penso che sia con problemi visto che gli da 'L'aggiornamento da tale repository non può essere eseguito in modo sicuro ed è quindi disabilitato come impostazione predefinita. Consultare la pagina man apt-secure(8) per la creazione di un repository e la configurazione utente.'
<Carlin0> David77, a me sembra che abbia aggiunto 2 volte lo stesso ppa
<Filippo_fk> https://termbin.com/w4nt
<Filippo_fk> https://termbin.com/w4nt
<Carlin0> Filippo_fk, e metti su pastebin il risultato di dpkg -l | grep zoneminder
<Filippo_fk> ???
<David77> fai su terminale quel comando e mettilo su pastebin
<Filippo_fk> fatto
<Carlin0> passa il link
<Filippo_fk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VhbMT6yckm/
<Carlin0> ok quindi : abbiamo appurato che zoneminder è installato
<Carlin0> ora eliminiamo i ppa
<Filippo_fk> che era installato lo sapevo mi faceva pure gli aggiornamenti
<Filippo_fk> solo che non lo vedo nelle applicazioni e non riesco a lanciarlo neanche da terminale
<Carlin0> Filippo_fk, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/iconnor*
<Carlin0> Filippo_fk, devi cercarti una guida e leggerla con calma
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla de comando magari
<Filippo_fk> non hai idea di quante ne ho lette con calma
<David77> https://termbin.com/w4nt - sembra non ci sia il ppa o dico una sciocchezza? ci sono solo .list e .save
<Carlin0> i list sono ppa
<David77> ....che vergogna :-( comunque anche nella guida https://zoneminder.readthedocs.io/en/stable/installationguide/ubuntu.html parla solamente della 16.04. forse c'è qualche problema con la 18.04?
<Filippo_fk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jN4SG9rhYc/
<Carlin0> non ne ho idea , non l'ho mai usato
<Carlin0> Filippo_fk, ora se dai sudo apt update non dovrebbe più dare errori
<Filippo_fk> sudo apt update zoneminder???
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> solo sudo apt update
<Filippo_fk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gFb8Vwx9Kp/
<Carlin0> Filippo_fk, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/qtcam*
<Carlin0> quante cazzate hai già messo in questo sistema ...
<Carlin0> Filippo_fk, e dopo riprova sudo apt update
<David77> comunque sembra che su ubuntu, almeno server, pare che funzioni zoneminder funzioni alla perfezione - https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=97&t=635912&p=5152140&hilit=zoneminder#p5152125
<Filippo_fk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sZx7grvTbd/
<David77> i-386 ? Acquisizione del file "main/binary-i386/Packages" saltata in quanto il repository "file:/var/cache/apt-build/repository apt-build InRelease" non supporta l'architettura "i386"
<Carlin0> Filippo_fk, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/apt-build*
<Carlin0> Filippo_fk, e dopo riprova sudo apt update
<David77> scusatemi tanto: domani sveglia alle 6. buona notte
<Carlin0> notte David77
<Filippo_fk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Vz5YkZ85VS/
<Carlin0> finalmente senza errori
<Filippo_fk> Notte David77
<Filippo_fk> Quindi Carlin0??
<Carlin0> ora devi solo trovare una guida per zoneminder ...
<Carlin0> i repo sono a posto
<Filippo_fk> ma nelle applicazioni non trovo zoneminder
<Filippo_fk> cmq se avete consigli vi prego di lascermeli in query o in chan appena posso li leggo, grazie.
